#ubuntu-it 2011-01-03
<jester-> Stiffler: per poter finzare devi avere una rete lan che funza
<Stiffler> ce l'ho
<jester-> Stiffler: allora vai in http://localhost:631 1 ììe in amministrazione rendo la printer visibile in net
<jester-> riavvi samba
<Stiffler> finzare cmq nn è italiano
<jester-> e poi dagli altri pc installi cercando la stampante di rete
<Stiffler> uso cups
<Stiffler> il discorso che nn me la vede piu' negli altri pc
<Stiffler> eppure il percorso che metto è corretto
<Stiffler> mah
<jester-> Stiffler: di solito installando una stampante si sceglie di rete
<jester-> e fa lui la ricerca
<jester-> se è visibile in lan la trova
<Stiffler> yhost socnosciuto
<Ra{G}nO> sera
<pirupiru> http://xdccing.com/
<BetaBrain> jester-,
<BetaBrain> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<BetaBrain> leopesto_lxde, un bel ban al fondoschiena
<leopesto_lxde> BetaBrain, ok
<BetaBrain> pirupiru, sei pregato di non spammare questo e un canale di supporto grazie
<BetaBrain> ecco vattene a fare in c...... con i bimbi minchia
<BetaBrain> scusate
<leopesto_lxde> BetaBrain, chat!
<roxdragon>  /ban BetaBrain
<Carlin0> bim bum ban
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Aizram> usa la forza ...............
<Aizram> ops
<Aizram> sbagliato stanza
<luke__> ciao
<luke__> scusate una domanda xchat mi si continua a chiudere come posso fare?
<glpiana> luke__,puoi provare a resettarlo rinominando la direcotry .xchat2
<glpiana> *directory
<luke__> grazie ci provo  e faccio sapere
<glpiana> luke__, in ogni caso, avvialo da terminale  e vedi cosa esce quando si chiude
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Lo staff Irc Augura un felice Anno nuovo
<Rockers> buongiorno a tutti
<Rockers> ho installato il programma bauble (per le collezioni botaniche), ma quando provo ad aprirlo non succede nulla
<Rockers> che devo fare=
<glpiana> Rockers, apri un terminale e scrivi  bauble
<glpiana> Rockers, a me da errore, copia quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Rockers
<ubot-it> Rockers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rockers> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549767/
<glpiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bauble/+bug/680214
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 680214 in bauble "Bauble doesn't start after installation in ubuntu 10.10" [Undecided,New]
<Rockers> quindi nulla? non va con ubuntu 10.10?
<glpiana> Rockers, aspetta che guardo se c'è qualche soluzione
<Rockers> ok
<Rockers> grazie
<glpiana> Rockers, se hai tempo. se hai fretta non ci provo nemmeno
<Rockers> no tranquillo
<Rockers> aspetto
<glpiana> Rockers, non trovo nulla se non quel bug che ti ho segnalato. a quanto pare non va e non trovo workarounds
<Rockers> ok
<Rockers> che tu sappia esistono altri programmi per collezioni botaniche?
<glpiana> Rockers, non ne ho idea
<Rockers> ok, grazie 1000 comunque
<Rockers> buona giornata
<glpiana> altrettanto
<lince> buon anno. ho seguito questa guida per installare flash64bit http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=oe628condr8hdi1tk7imgtua12&topic=379743.0;all ma non funzia, se apro youtube per esempio mi chiede di installare i plugins, mi date qualche indicazione
<jester-> lince: perchè quello da repo el va minga ben?
<glpiana> lince, apri un terminale e scrivi: locate libflash
<glpiana> !paste | lince
<ubot-it> lince: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lince> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549778/
<glpiana> lince, ora digita: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<lince> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549779/
<glpiana> lince, per il futuro, evita repo esterni soprattutto se consigliati da certi elementi del forum
<glpiana> lince, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin64-installer
<lince> jester-, provai ocn quello ma non funzia
<lince> glpiana, ecco.. :)
<glpiana> liquando ha finito dimmelo
<jester-> lince: pure dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> giusto
<lince> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549780/
<glpiana> lince, ora chiudi quel terminale, aprine un altro e scrivi: locate libflash
<lince> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549781/
<glpiana> lince, rm .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<lince> glpiana, ok eseguito
<glpiana> lince, ora, sei su gnome?
<lince> glpiana, sì certo
<glpiana> lince, gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> lince, nella seconda scheda,  leva il repo che hai aggiunto per avere quel plugin
<lince> glpiana, i due sevenmachine?
<glpiana> lince, boh, in linea di massima non dovresti avere repo esterni, che fanno casino
<glpiana> se non sai tu cosa hai aggiunto, non avendo davanti il tuo pc non posso dirti nulla
<glpiana> lince, comuqnue guardando quel post direi che p quello
<jester-> quante pistolate sul forum, andrebbe regolato
<lince> glpiana, in realtà ne ho 5 ubuntu tweak, medibuntu, partner di canonical, idem sorgente,indipendente
<glpiana> lince, ah la fiera delle porcate proprio :)
<glpiana> lince, ubuntu tweas? complimentoni. poi non stupiamoci se le cose non vanno
<lince> glpiana, ecco... sapevo... lo faccio fuori?
<glpiana> lince, per ora no, concentriamoci
<glpiana> lince, leva quei sevensalcazz e poi chiudi il gestore dei repo
<lince> glpiana, grazie troppo buono :)
<lince> glpiana,  tolto
<glpiana> lince, dai un sudo apt-get update se non ha già aggiornato da solo i repo
<lince> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> lince, ora scrivi: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<glpiana> lince, ti sto facendo mettere la versione 64 bit, visto che volevi quella
<lince> glpiana, storia lunga... ho dovuto installare 6 gb di ram, e son dovuto passare a 64 bit, mi stavo bene nel 32b, ma ....
<glpiana> lince, la 64 va benone. io mi riferivo alla versione di flash
<jester-> lince: il bello è che il flash da repo è sempre andato pure a 64bit
<glpiana> lince, stai scaricando?
<lince> glpiana, seguito tutti i forum, ma confermo ciò che scrisse jester-
<lince> glpiana, finito
<glpiana> lince, ora scrivi: tar xvfz flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<lince> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> lince, dovrebbe tirare fuori libflashplayer.so, non ricordo se lì o in una sottodirectory, controlla
<lince> glpiana, è sulla home, dovrei metterlo fra i plugins di .mozilla
<lince> glpiana, dico bene?
<glpiana> lince, aspetta
<lince> glpiana, asp
<glpiana> lince, sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<lince> glpiana, eseguito
<glpiana> lince, se lo avevi messo in .mozilla levalo
<lince> glpiana, no non l'ho fatto
<glpiana> lince, ora hai il browser aperto?
<lince> glpiana, seguo le tue oindicazioni
<lince> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> lince, chiudilo e dimmi che browser stai usando
<lince> glpiana, firefox
<glpiana> lince, ok, chiudilo e poi riaprilo
<glpiana> lince, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins
<lince> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> lince, copia tutto su pastebin
<lince> glpiana, c'è poco da copiare: nessun plugin installato
<glpiana> lince, chiudi firefox
<lince> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> lince, nel terminale scrivi: killall firefox-bin
<glpiana> lince, ora scrivi: locate libflash
<lince> glpiana, nessun processo trovato al kill
<glpiana> lince, ok, poi?
<lince> glpiana, mi sembra come prima, lo riposto su pastbin?
<glpiana> lince, sì
<lince> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549787/
<glpiana> lince, ora dimmi perchè non hai dato il comando di rimozione e quello di copia
<lince> glpiana, ti riferisci a killall?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> <glpiana> lince, rm .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> <glpiana> lince, sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<glpiana> lince, mi riferisco a questi comandi che ti ho dato prima e che tu non hai eseguito
<lince> glpiana, mom aspetta
<glpiana> lince, no spetta
<lince> glpiana, e come no? sono sulla sequenza del terminale
<glpiana> apri un terminale nuovo e ridai locate libflash
<glpiana> prima però dai sudo updatedb
<glpiana> mi ingazzavo con te ma avevo saltato una cosa io
<lince> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549789/
<lince> glpiana, non ti preoccupare, è più facile possa sbagliare io :)
<glpiana> lince, apri firefox e vai su aiuto --> informazioni su mozilla firefox. dimmi il numero della versione
<lince> glpiana, 3.6.13
<glpiana> lince, non è che hai fatto qualcosa anche per firefox con ubuntu tweaks?
<lince> glpiana, dic he tipo?
<glpiana> non lo so. comunque dai, riapri firefox
<glpiana> o se l'hai già riaperto scrivi about:plugins
<lince> glpiana, uso tweak per il desktop semplicemnte
<lince> glpiana, firefox opne
<nicotano> buongiorno e buon anno
<lince> glpiana, sempre vuoto come prima...
<lince> nicotano, grazie altrettanto
<glpiana> lince, chiudilo di nuovo. non ha senso sta cosa. resettiamo firefox
<glpiana> lince, nel temrinale: mv .mozilla .mozilla_vecchio
<nicotano> grazie lince , ricambio
<lince> glpiana, se vuoi lo disinstallo, salvo i bookmark
<glpiana> lince, no, non serve disinstallare
<lince> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> i bookmarks eventualemtne li recuperiamo
<lince> glpiana, sono già esportati
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> lince, hai dato il comando?
<lince> glpiana, l'ultimo è la visione di pulgins installati, ma noon ce ne sono
<glpiana> <glpiana> lince, nel temrinale: mv .mozilla .mozilla_vecchio   <--- l'ultimo è questo
<lince> glpiana, eh sì hai ragione lo persi, ok eseguito
<glpiana> lince, ora riapri firefox
<glpiana> e di nuovo about:plugins
<lince> glpiana, idem no plugins
<glpiana> lince, è un problema questo, ma di firefox. la stessa cosa è successa a un altro che ha usato lo stesso installer a 64bit
<glpiana> lince, digita nel temrinale: uname -a
<glpiana> copia qui quanto esce
<lince> glpiana, ecco...  Linux rick 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> lince, in alto a sinistra. clicca il tasto dello spegnimento, apri una sessione ospite e avvia firefox con l'utente opsite. dai about:plugins e vediamo che esce di là
<lince> glpiana, scusa non ho capito ti riferisci a gnome o a firefox
<glpiana> lince, sessione ospite di gnome, plugins di firefox
<glpiana> lince, chiudi firefox di qui se l'hai aperto
<lince> glpiana, mi devi perdonare ma nmon trovo ciò che chiedi, scusa
<glpiana> lince, ho scritto a sinistra ma volevo scrivere a destra
<glpiana> <glpiana> lince, in alto a DESTRA. clicca il tasto dello spegnimento, apri una sessione ospite
<lince> glpiana, non ho questa opzione: solo riavvia, spegni, sospendi, iberna
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> lince, vabbè, crea un nuovo utente, chiudi la sessione ed entra col nuovo utente
<lince> glpiana, ok mom
<lince> glpiana, uguale no plugins anche con questo utente
<glpiana> lince, ben strana sta cosa. ora devo andare però. ti lascio al chan. prova un sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> e poi installa flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> a dopo
<lince> glpiana, è uguale con quale utente?
<lince> glpiana, grazie sempre disponibile a risolvere i miei casini
<attempt> lince dai il comando dal tuo utente originale.
<lince> ok attempt grazie
<fainarox> ciao EsUlU
<EsUlU> ciao fainarox
<EsUlU> ci conosciamo
<EsUlU> ?
<fainarox> mi sembra di averti visto in giro
<fainarox>  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<lince> attempt, posso scrivere a te? ho instasllato il non free e mi chiede anche l'installer va bene vero?
<attempt> lince /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<attempt> si
<lince> attempt, sì cancellato prima
<attempt> allora install il nonfree
<lince> attempt, ok fatto, anche  il flash installaer
<lince> attempt, plugins su firefox non ci sono
<attempt> il problema originale era?
<attempt> vai su youtube e vedi se i video si aprono innanzitutto.
<lince> attempt, che avendo un sistema a 64bit non mi installa i plugins del flash. se uso youtube mi chiede di installare i plugins
<lince> attempt, cioè li installa ma non vanno bene e YT non funziona
<vitto89> buongiorno! avrei bisogno di un suggerimento per fare funzionare la chiavetta wireless di alice
<Helias> ragazzi ma xkè non posso printare un array, dichiarato global in una funzione, in un'altra funzione?
<attempt> lince hai gia' riprovato?
<attempt> lince anche io ho 64bit e funziona tutto benissimo.
<lince> attempt, sì idem come prima, mi apre lo schermo video e mi chiede di installare i plugins
<attempt> mp3 | lince
<attempt> !mp3 | lince
<ubot-it> lince: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<lince> attempt, non so cosa fare, sono due gironi che mi ci rompo il cranio
<lince> attempt, credo aver seguito tutte le guide uff di ubuntu... ma son qui
<attempt> lince disinstalla il plugin ma non l'installer. fai mettere il plugin all'installer- (poi vai alla guida sui formati proprietari e metti il necessario per il 64 bit se vuoi)
<attempt> ora io devo andare. in caso richiedi in canale.
<lince> attempt, ok grazie mille
<attempt> eventualmente riprova dall'utente nuovo. non  ti so che altro dire.
<lince> attempt, ok vedo se c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare
<lince> cortesemente qualcuno potrebbe darmi delle indicazioni?
<vitto89> ciao a tutti, sto cercando il modo di installare la chiavetta wireless di alice. qualcuno sa come fare?
<luther> ciao a tutti
<luther> ho un problema
<Cyanide_> ciao
<luther> se dil pc mi va in crash come faccio ad uscire dal programma?
<domenek> weeeeeeeeeee
<domenek> ci siete
<domenek> paco
<domenek> come ti kiami
<Cyanide_> ho questo problema durante l'avvio ubuntu si ferma, da quel che capisco sembra non trovare /dev/root, ora il live ho provato a montare la partizione di root del sistema ma niente da fare sembra che ci sia un altro lavoro che la tiene occupata
<domenek> dal root
<domenek> devi
<domenek> cynide
<domenek> ciao a tutti
<domenek> riavvia il pc
<domenek> luter
<PaoloRotolo> filo1234, ping
<Cyanide_> filo1234, ciao
<luther> domenek mica ho capito
<luther> dal root?
<luther> cioe'
<Cyanide_> ma non credo abbia capito neppure lui
<OverMe> Cyanide_, cosa sarebbe /dev/root?
<luther> namo bene
<luther> se in win il comando e' ctrl+alt+canc in ubuntu quale e'??
<Cyanide_> OverMe, ora non ricordo esattamente che errore da mentre carica il sistema perché sono il live ma vedo che neppure il live riesco a montare la partizione di root incriminata mi risponde come se ci fosse un altro lavoro in sospesp
<Cyanide_> sospeso
<OverMe> ovvero? cosa risponde?
<OverMe> e soprattutto, che comando dai?
<OverMe> !paste | Cyanide_
<massimo18> OverMe: non c'è il bot
<Cyanide_> OverMe, unable to mount  filesystem A job is pending on /dev/sda7
<massimo18> splittato tutto
<OverMe> massimo18, si me ne sono accorto (tardi)
<massimo18> lol
<Cyanide_> OverMe, e anche con gparted se provo a fare un check del filesystem della partizione  che è busy ma non capisco da cosa si occupato visto che sono il live ed ho solo cercato di montare la partizione
<puccio> Cyanide_, lsof partizione
<Cyanide_>  E buon anno a tutti visto che ancora non avevo avuto l'occasione
<OverMe> Cyanide_, da terminale: jobs
<Cyanide_> ok
<Cyanide_> OverMe, non risponde nulla
<OverMe> magnifico
<Cyanide_> bene
<OverMe> Cyanide_, prova anche come ha detto puccio
<Cyanide_> OverMe,  dice worning: can't stat tmpfs system /cow output information may be incomplete
<glpiana> Cyanide_, metti sudo davanti
<Cyanide_> che pirla sono
<glpiana> Cyanide_, sudo lsof | grep sda
<glpiana> o sda7
<Cyanide_> posto i risultati asp
<Cyanide_> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/549815/
<glpiana> Cyanide_, digita: mount
<Cyanide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549816/ ecco il risultato
<glpiana> Cyanide_, con che comando hai provato a montarla?
<Cyanide_> il pc non è mio i miei vanno come orologi mi hanno detto che stavano lanciando firefox ed è saltato tutto poi più niente
<Cyanide_> glpiana, ho provato semplicemente da risorse
<glpiana> Cyanide_, sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Otacon22> Lol, il mitico indicatore di sessione di gnome (il bottoncino in alto a destra) mi stava occupando 440 MB di ram!!!!
<Cyanide_> glpiana, per ora è li il cursore lampeggia ma non monta nulla
<glpiana>  Cyanide_ ctrl+c e riavvia allora
<Cyanide_> va bene lascio partire il sistema così ti do l'esatto errore che da al caricamento
<Cyanide_> glpiana, praticamente dopo il boot il messaggio più significativo mi pare questo: mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev fauiled no such file or directory stessa cosa per sys e proc poi target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init e infine no init found try passing init=bootarg
<glpiana> Cyanide_, vabbè, ma io volevo riprovassi da live a montare la partizione
<Cyanide_> ok rivado in live
<Cyanide_> glpiana,  riprovo con il mount allora
<vitto89> ciao! qualcun usa la chiavetta wireless di alice?
<glpiana> vitto89, inserisci la chiavetta e digita lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | vitto89
<ubot-it> vitto89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cyanide_> glpiana, ho riprovato con il mount ma dato invio il cursore lampeggia e non monta la partizione
<glpiana> Cyanide_, cotrl +c e interompi
<glpiana> poi dai sudo fdisk -l
<Cyanide_> glpiana, ecco qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549820/
<Cyanide_> le partizioni linux sono boot home swap e root
<glpiana> Cyanide_, gparted che ti dice?
<Cyanide_> glpiana, mi dice che sda7 è busy se provo a fare un check
<glpiana> Cyanide_, anche adesso lo dice? dopo il riavvio?
<vitto89> ciao, mi dice D-Lynk system con l'ID della periferica. non ti posso fare copia incolla perchè su quel pc non va internet ovviamente
<vitto89> comunque ho provato la guida sulla documentazione ma non mi va
<Cyanide_> glpiana, yes e2fsck: device or resource busy durante l'apertura di /dev/sda7
<glpiana> vitto89, almeno l'id della periferica copialo, su. posso mica tirare a indovinare
<glpiana> Cyanide_, tu finora hai sempre riavviato o hai anche spento completamente il pc?
<Cyanide_> ho anche spento
<Cyanide_> ci riprovo se vuoi
<glpiana> Cyanide_, se hai già fatto non c'è bisogno
<glpiana> Cyanide_, non so proprio che dirti
<Cyanide_> a pensare di reinstallare mi prende male
<glpiana> Cyanide_, il fatto è che se non puoi montare la partizione e non puoi fare il check no resta niente da fare
<glpiana> Cyanide_, ma anche reinstallare, se il disco risulta occupato non verrà formattato
<lince> glpiana, ciao non ho risolto. se mi puoi aiutare...
<glpiana> lince, hai fatto quello che ti avevo scritto?
<Cyanide_> ora vedo che dice durante il partizionamento manuale
<vitto89> ecco, l'ID è 07d1:3a0b
<lince> glpiana, sì certo, ma sempre la stessa cosa su YT mi chiede i plugins, sembra che non li sente
<Vento> salve raga cerco un consiglio, ora sono su windows vorrei passare a ubuntu, lo faccio prima con la partizione, in modo che incomincio pian piano ad apprendere il sistema operativo o subito?
<glpiana> lince, non è che per caso hai avviato firefox con sudo o robe del genere?
<lince> glpiana, ma no da icona sul pannello
<glpiana> !installazione | Vento se hai spazio su disco fai installazione normale
<ubot-it> Vento se hai spazio su disco fai installazione normale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> lince, dpkg -l | grep flash
<Vento> non ho problemi di spazio ho un hd da 232gb
<Scall> Dove vengono salvati i log di chkrootkit e rkhunter? Grazie.
<Vento> io vorrei  sapere se mi conviene passare tutto in colo su ubuntu avendo poche nozioni su come si usa
<lince> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549825/
<glpiana> Scall, hai già guardato sotto /var/log
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> Vento, fai il dual boot
<vitto89> Vento, prima magari controlla se il tuo pc/portatile ha dei problemi con ubuntu. Poi installi accanto a windows
<glpiana> lince, proviamo a reinstallare firefox, anche se la cosa mi pare inutile, no si sa mai. sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<Cyanide_> Vento, allo volte guarda io sarei per il tutto dun colpo e ti butto via il cd di win altrimenti e sempre troppa la tentazione di ritornare per futili motivi alla vecchia dose di win giornaliera però non si può neppure pretendere troppo dopo anni e anni di dipendenza
<Cyanide_> è una scelta tua
<lince> glpiana, al solito nessun plugins
<glpiana> Vento, scrivi qui, non in query per cortesia
<Vento> il ho scaricato la versione 32 bit, l'ho provata in versione live
<glpiana> lince, allora fai così. hai ancora il tar.gz che abbiamo scaricato prima?
<Vento> quindi non dovrei avere problemi all'instazione
<glpiana> !installazione | Vento
<ubot-it> Vento: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Vento> de i mie requisiti sono minimi
<lince> glpiana, sotto la home dici questo? flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<glpiana> lince, sì. copiatelo su una chiavetta
<Scall> glpiana: ok, il log di rkhunter l'ho trovato in /var/log. Non trovo quello di chkrootkit, in /var/log/ nella directory chkrootkit non c'è nulla. Forse quando faccio la scansione di default non emette il log e bisogna dargli un comando aggiuntivo per farlo?
<glpiana> lince, avvia da livecd, scompatta quel file e copia come abbia fatto prima libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<glpiana> lince, e vedi se youtube funziona
<Vento> 3.00-2.99 Ghz
<glpiana> Scall, credo sia così. cerca su gogol
<Vento> rientro nei requisiti?
<glpiana> Vento, ma non puoi davvero leggere una guida? che ci stanno a fare le guide se poi non le leggete?
<Vento> l'ho letta
<Vento> la mia unità è in ghz
<Vento> li cè MHz
<lince> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> -.-
<vitto89> qualcuno ha un poco di tempo per darmi una mano con il wireless di alice? l'anno scorso mi funzionava ma avevo fatto molta fatica
<glpiana> vitto89, scrivi: iwconfig     e metti su pastebin l'output
<glpiana> !paste | vitto89
<ubot-it> vitto89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lince> glpiana, cancello ciò che c'è adesso?
<Cyanide_> Vento, isomma voglio dire che ti serve un pc della nasa, il procio mi sembra apposto ma non dipende solo da quello e comunque con linux a meno che tu non abbia un pc dell'epoca dei comodore64 non dovresti avere grandissimi problemi
<glpiana> vitto89, attacca il cavo ethernet al pc in questione
<lince> glpiana, il libflash voglio dire
<Vento> ok
<glpiana> lince, rileggi quel che ho scritto. devi farlo da LIVECD 64bit
<vitto89> non ce l'ho il cavo eth
<lince> glpiana, sì certo, ti chiedevo se devo cancellare quello che c'è
<glpiana> vitto89, allora copia la roba su chiavetta e poi mettila su pastebin
<glpiana> lince, ma a che pro? tanto devi riavviare in livecd
<lince> glpiana, ok a più tardi
<Vento> sul brower di ubuntu posso mettere greasemonkey?
<Vento> su windows si installa solo su firefox
<Cyanide_> glpiana, sei sotto attacco...resirti
<glpiana> Vento, sì. vai sul sito di mozilla
<glpiana> Cyanide_, lol
<Cyanide_> Vento, il browser di ubuntu è firefox
<vitto89> glpiana, esatto ;) l'ho appena messo
<glpiana> vitto89, vediamo il link
<vitto89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549827/
<Cyanide_> Vento ti do la mia esperienza, quando ho deciso di smettere di fumare, di drogarmi, di bere di vivere di dipendenze, in pratica di usare win l'ho deciso e basta, via, fuori dalle pall* ma ho anche imparato a suonare chittarra e tastiere, a fare la raccolta differenziata ecc..ecc.. e per farlo ci vuole determinazione e convinzione altrimenti molli subito capisci?
<Vento> sisi
<vitto89> glpiana ecco il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549827/
<Cyanide_> ma tu non lo fare se non hai voglia di lottare...perché dovrai lottare e se poi ti estranei dalla lotta...sai come si dice no?
<glpiana> vitto89, fai lo stesso dopo aver tolto la chiave e averla reinserita e dato il comando: dmesg | tail
<Cyanide_> glpiana, nada, neppure durante l'installazione, non arriva neppure al partizionamento perché si ferma al momento di caricare le partizioni e gira, gira, gira
<glpiana> Cyanide_, è quello che dicevo
<vittorio_> glpiana, non è cambiato niente, la chiavetta è sempre spenta ora ti mando il link
<glpiana> vittorio_, non doveva cambiare niente in effetti. volevo l'output del comando
<vittorio_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549830/
<Cyanide_> glpiana, per ora ti auguro buon anno buona fortuna non farti mettere in un angolo respingi gli attacchi da par tuo e vado a combattere con quel disco rigido e quella partizione ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Cyanide_, lol
<glpiana> vittorio_, quando inserisci la chiavetta appare l'icona di un supporto dati sul desktop?
<vittorio_> glpiana: nono, rimane spenta la chiavetta e non succede niente
<lince> glpiana, da cd live li ha installati ed ho copiato il file
<glpiana> vittorio_, niente allora. tra l'altro non trovo nulla o quasi al riguardo di questa chiavetta
<glpiana> lince, ha installato cosa?
<lince> glpiana, i plugins da about:plugins si vedono
<vittorio_> glpiana: sulla documentazione di ubuntu c'è un rimedio proprio perchè non si accende, ma con me non va. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Dwlg132a
<glpiana> lince, e flash funziona?
<glpiana> vittorio_, e perchè non segui quella guida allora?
<Vento> non so se è qui la sezione giusta, ma su ubuntu come si chiama l'equivalenti di msn?
<glpiana> Vento, amsn
<Helias> ma è meglio amsn o emesene?
<vittorio_> glpiana: continua a non funzionarmi ^^ ne ho seguite anche altre.. sbaglierò io qualcosa
<Vento> e per leggere i formati pdf?
<vittorio_> Vento, c'è anche emesene..
<glpiana> !programmi | Vento
<ubot-it> Vento: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<glpiana> vittorio_, o in quella guida si para di altra chiavetta
<lince> glpiana, non ho installato altro, ho scompattato il flashplayer ed ho copiato il .so sotto plugins di .mozilla nella home di ubuntu
<glpiana> vittorio_, non necessariamente una periferica deve girare sotto ubuntu
<vittorio_> ma l'anno scorso mi funzionava, con jaunty
<glpiana> lince, quindi in ogni caso una cosa diversa, vabbè. e andava?
<lince> glpiana, sì certo. ma qual'è la soluzione? non dirmi di reinstallare... ok?
<glpiana> lince, prova a mettere quella lib nella .mozilla della home e vedi se va. se non va io non ho soluzioni da darti
<lince> glpiana, ecco...
<glpiana> lince, l'unica cosa che ti sconsiglio di fare nuovamente è di usare repo esterni e cagate come ubuntu tweaks et similia
<lince> glpiana, va bene, ma tutto ciò l'ho trovato sul forum di ubuntu, non è facile capire chi dice bene e chi ti fa sbagliare
<glpiana> lince, che posso farci?
<lince> glpiana, sì certo hai ragione, ma lo stesso vale per me, come faccio a capire? :) (non me ne volere)
<glpiana> lince, ad esempio, un post come quello che hai seguito riportava persone cui l'ambaradan no funzionava. evita post di quel tipo
<vittorio_> un po' di naso, lince
<lince> vittorio_, glpiana e pensa tu se non mi chiamassi lince...
<lince> glpiana, va bene provo la lib...so e ti dico
<massimo18> -.-
<lince> glpiana, niente di niente. i plugins continuano a non esserci...
<nicotano> salve
<vittorio_> lince, usa chromium
<lince> vittorio_, che cambia?
<Vento> raga ho letto i programmi ma non ho trovato adobe reader e quindi non ho trovato il programma per ubuntu
<lince> glpiana, ciò che non capisco è cosa inibisce al firefox di non leggersi i maledetti plugins che ha nella sua home
<nicotano> Vento, acroread si chiama
<OverMe> Vento, è già installato di default il programma per i pdf, si chiama evince
<vittorio_> lince, è solo flash o sono i plugin in generale? puoi sempre provare ad installarli come normali programmi
<lince> vittorio_, il flash per un 64bit
<Thomas_Anderson> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> lince, se non ti vede nessun plugin son proprio tutti i plugin, non flash
<lince> glpiana, sì certo, in questo caso ho installato solo quelli
<glpiana> lince, ridammi l'inidirzzo del repo da cui l'hai scaricato
<vilox> ho un problema con una stampante hp deskjet f4580
<glpiana> vilox, esponilo
<vilox> la stampante segna che la cartuccia è piena ma ubuntu dice in esaurimento e quindi non stampa
<lince> glpiana, questa la prima guida che ho provato http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,335197.0.html
<nicotano> vilox, installa hplip per monitorare
<vilox> sarebbe un software per monitorare il livello?
<nicotano> vilox, livelli e controlli delle stampanti hp
<nicotano> vilox, da software center o sinaptyc
<vilox> ok provo
<lince> glpiana, e questa è la seconda con il flashplayer64bit http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,387311.0/all.html
<vittorio_> ma lince, so che ora mi insulterai ;) ma al posto di quelle guide ho semplicemente aggiunto il repo da ubuntu twak per x64 e mi è sempre funzionato perfetto
<glpiana> un altro con sto ubuntu tweak
<lince> vittorio_, e che ti devo dire? il tuo pc è stato battezzato con acqua buona...
<glpiana> lince, proviamo ancora una cosa: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox     con firefox chiuso
<jester-> glpiana: non è che ha ff scaricato ingiro
<jester-> ?
<lince> vittorio_, non l'ho installato da tweak comunque
<glpiana> jester-, la versione è qeulla dei repo
<lince> glpiana, jester- da synaptic
<Martin_1977> Salve
<jester-> glpiana: segagli anche lo .mozilla
<glpiana> jester-, già fatto stamattina e non è servito
<lince> glpiana, ok rimosso
<lince> glpiana, mom scusa, ma non dovrebbe eliminare l'icona sul pannello? perchè la vedo?
<glpiana> lince, fregatene dell'icona e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<lince> glpiana, ritorna al prompt senza risposte
<glpiana> lince, sudo apt-get install firefox
<glpiana> caffè
<jester-> glpiana: mi sa che quanche repo esterno del menga ha cambiato qualche lib
<lince> glpiana, ok eseguito
<Thomas_Anderson> scusate se mi intrometto, ma il problema di vittorio_ è che firefox non gli rileva il plugin di flash?
<lince> no è a me che non lo rileva Thomas_Anderson
<jester-> lince: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Thomas_Anderson> lince, stai usando maverick?
<jester-> quello di vittorio è consigli link a capocchia
<glpiana> Thomas_Anderson, il problema di lince è che firefox non vede nessun plugin
<lince> jester-, ci sono il flash installer e non il non free
<lince> Thomas_Anderson, sì certo
<lince> scusa jester- ci sono entrambi scritto male
<lince> flashplugin installer e flashplugin non free
<jester-> lince: locate libflash
<lince> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549847/
<Vento> raga rieccomi, sto usando ubuntu live, ma è tutto in inglese -.-
<jester-> non dovrebbe stare li dentro
<Thomas_Anderson> lince, dovrebbe essercene una quì: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<lince> jester-, cosa non?
<lince> Thomas_Anderson, e che devo fa'?
<jester-> lince: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<lince> jester-, ok rimossi
<Martin_1977> Salve
<jester-> lince: fa vedere cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thomas_Anderson> jester, e se lince provasse a copiare la libreria in quella cartella?
<jester-> Thomas_Anderson: se la mette li un motivo c'è
<jester-> secondo me usa un pacchetto da repo foresti
<Thomas_Anderson> la cosa strana è che non gli rileva nessun plugin
<Thomas_Anderson> quindi potrebbe essere un problema di installazione di firefox e non di flash
<lince> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549848/
<jester-> lince: rm .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<lince> jester-, ok rimosso
<jester-> lince: anche ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lince> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549849/
<jester-> lince: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list
<lince> jester-, ok rimosso
<jester-> lince: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list.save
<jester-> lince: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list.save
<jester-> lince: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list.save
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get update
<lince> jester-, ok
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<lince> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549850/ c'è un errore
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<lince> jester-, sta andando...
<lince> jester-, domanda avevo  il firefox aperto per il pastebin potrebbe essere un problema?
<lince> jester-, eseguito ok, non errors
<jester-> lince: non chiudilo
<jester-> lince: locate libflash
<lince> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549852/
<jester-> mooolto strana sta cosa
<jester-> non installa ul plugin dove dovrebbe
<jester-> lince: apt-get clean
<lince> jhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549854/ jester-
<lince> jester-, con sudo?
<glpiana> sì
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support
<lince> jester-, eseguito
<lince> jester-, ok
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support  xulrunner-1.9.2
<lince> jester-, ok eseguito
<jester-> lince: apri ff e prova su youtubbo
<lince> jester-, come anno
<lince> mi chiede di installare i plugins, che fra l'altro nella home .mozilla/plugins non ci sono
<glpiana> lince, smetti di guardare quella directory, cazzolina!
<lince> glpiana, :)
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<lince> jester-, ah ecco.. :)
<Cyanide_> glpiana, rieccomi, allora rieco a montare tutte le partizioni collegando un adattatore ide usb al mio portatile, navigo all'interno delle dir e ho fatto un controllo del file system di tutte le partizioni, non quella incriminata ma la home mi dice filesystem non pulito, vul dire qualche cosa?
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<jester-> lince: prova con i 2 brauser aggiunti
<lince> jester-, asp sta scaricando il chromium
<glpiana> Cyanide_, beh, direi di sì. fagli fare una correzione degli errori magari se a un secondo check da ancora quel risultato
<Cyanide_> ce un comando da terminale per farlo?
<glpiana> <Cyanide_> glpiana, rieccomi, allora rieco a montare tutte le partizioni collegando un adattatore ide usb al mio portatile, navigo all'interno delle dir e ho fatto un controllo del file system di tutte le partizioni,  <--------- rifallo
<lince> jester-, ok installati entrambi
<jester-> lince: prova il tubbo
<lince> jester-, uno vale l'altro?
<jester-> yess
<Cyanide_> glpiana, allora lo avevo già rifatto ma mi da sempre non pulito
<jester-> provali entrambi che male non fa
<lince> jester-, merda chromium va come una scheggia
<jester-> lince: va pure epifania
<glpiana> stacco
<Cyanide_> poi ce il fatto che questo lo posso fare con il gestore dischi con gparted mi da su tutto il disco spazio non allocato
<Cyanide_> ciao
<jester-> lince: ff continua a non andare?
<lince> jester-, no cosa strana. l'epifania me lo ha chiuso quando gli ho chiesto di suonare il tubo
<jester-> lince: secondo me il repo esterno ha fatto danni
<jester-> cabiando quelche lib
<jester-> qualche*
<lince> jester-, continua achideere i plugins
<jester-> lince: usa cromo
<lince> jester-, a sto punto per forza
<jester-> lince: sudo dpkg --purge  firefox firefox-gnome-support  xulrunner-1.9.2
<lince> jester-, è incomprtensibile come non si capisca cosa inibisce l'installazione dei plugins
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get update && apt-get autoremove
<jester-> lince: non si inibisce è ff che non lo caga
<jester-> lince: quindi sudo apt-get install firefox
<lince> jester-, c'è un errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549857/
<jester-> lince: sudo dpkg --purge  firefox firefox-gnome-support
<lince> jester-, e ce n'è un altro nel secondo comando ti posto il finale
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get update && apt-get autoremove
<jester-> lince: quindi sudo apt-get install firefox
<lince> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549858/  jester
<jester-> lince: il sudo
<lince> jester-, tutti i comandi hanno il sudo davanti
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove
<lince> sudo apt-get install firefox dopo questo 5 non aggiornati jester-
<lince> jester-, aspetta con l'upgrade va a posto
<jester-> lince: va?
<lince> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place a parte questo, è andato tiutto ook jester-
<lince> jester-, sì certo ok
<lince> jester-, riprovo?
<jester-> lince: alla larga dai repo minchia nè
<giuseppe_> salve
<lince> jester-, certo che sì, ma è sempre la solita pappa, chiede di installare i plugins
<giuseppe_> ho un problema con akype, ho chiuso il programma ma il processo è sempre attuvo
<jester-> lince:  firefox -jsconsole
<giuseppe_> ho provato ad sopprimerlo tramite terminale ma niente
<giuseppe_> come posso fare?=
<jester-> lince: vai sul tubbo
<jester-> lince: e vedi se  nella finestra da errori
<lince> jester-, uguaglio i plugins non ci sono e su YT me li chiede
<lince> jester-, da mettersi a piangere
<OverMe> lince, nella finestra degli errori cosa compare?
<lince> jester-, OverMe un'inifinità
<lince> mom posto
<lince> jester-, come faccio a selezionarli tutti? solo uno alla volta
<jester-> OverMe: ?
<OverMe> bella domanda...
<OverMe> lince, mi sa che fai prima a ingrandire la finestra e fare uno screen
<Thomas_Anderson> giuseppe, che comando hai lanciato per chiudere skype?
<lince> jester-, capito ho selezionato solo gli errori http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549862/
<darfos> #f
<lince> jester-, gli altri sono avvisi
<lince> jester-, come errore solo quello
<darfos> come si cambia canale?
<Shin3> con il telecomando
<darfos> grazie
<darfos> ma
<darfos> l'ho perso
<jester-> OverMe: permessi?
<jester-> lince: sudo firefox
<Shin3> darfos, ./j o join #chan senza il punto iniziale
<OverMe> jester-, mmm non credo sia attinente al caso quell'errore
<jester-> lince: prova con quello lanciato da sudo
<darfos> ok, grazie
<lince> jester-, uguale
<jester-> lince: boh
<lince> jester-, ecco... ;)
<jester-> non is riesce a trovare il danno
<lince> jester-, e se non lo sai tu, figurati me, povera creatura...
<darfos> join #canale
<darfos> ops
<jester-> lince: mv .mozilla mozilla.bak
<lince> jester-, ok
<jester-> lince: prova ultoma volta
<jester-> ultima*
<lince> jester-, uguale
<jester-> lince: spe
<lince> jester-, mi spiace per te io sono ...tenace
<Shin3> mi hanno mandato un file .dat come allegato di una mail come faccio ad aprirlo?
<Shin3> sempre se si può aprire
<Cyanide_> bene per chi ha seguito questo pomeriggio la mia oddisse e ea io ho risolto
<lince> Shin3, non lo apri se non hai il programma che lo usa, lo apri senza capire che c'è
<Thomas_Anderson> Shin3, i file .dat sono un po' ambigui, devi sapere cosa è
<jester-> lince: fai il download http://www.mozilla-europe.org/it/firefox/
<jester-> lince: poi scompatta nella home
<lince> jester-, sei un birbante (ma sei forte) anche il mio amico glpiana. l'ho stressato abbastanza
<lince> jester-, instanto disinstalliamo
<jester-> lince: quando hai fatto entra nella cdartella firefox e lancia il file firefox
<lince> jester-, scusa ma non so dove lo ha scaricato
<jester-> lince: guarda in Scaricari
<jester-> ti
<lince> jester-, nemmeno
<jester-> lince: se hai fatto con ff bacato guarda in strumenti dowload
<lince> jester-, scusami ma ho fatto casino, non trovo il download
<lince> jester-, c'è nulla
<lince> jester-, dove cacchio l'ha messo?
<Cyanide_> lince in scaricati no?
<lince> jester-, lui sta usando uun altro firefox
<jester-> lince:  cosa hai usato per scaricare
<Thomas_Anderson> lince, vai su Modifica_Preferenze e vedi qual è la cartella dei download di firefox
<Cyanide_> lince vai nelle preferenze e vedi che cartella è impostata per il download
<Thomas_Anderson> *Modifica->Preferenze
<lince> sì ho capito, ma non c'è nulla di nulla
<jester-> lince: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/it/firefox/
<jester-> lince: salva e non apri
<lince> jester-, scusa ma riaprendo il browser con il link che mi hai dato, ha una icona blu: mozilla europe
<lince> perchè non usa la sua di firefox? jester-
<jester-> lince: rirefox 3.6 dowload gratuito
<lince> jester-, lui mi propone delle icone blu
<lince> jester-, sì certro ma l'ico0na è blu
<jester-> lince: icone di cosa
<jester-> clicchi li e parte
<jester-> che ti frega se è blu
<lince> jester-, sì ma mi propoen l'icona del down load diversa dalla solita icona che mi scarica sul desktop
<jester-> lince: usa cromo
<Cyanide_> dipenderà dal set di icone che usi forse
<lince> jester-, aspetta, voglkio fare una riflessione
<jester-> lince: ff che hai è ciucco
<lince> jester-, come cavolo si chiama quel firefox provvisorio che non aveva la versione aggironata 3.6?
<jester-> non fa testo
<lince> jester-, coem non fa testo?
<jester-> cosa vuoi che faccia testo uno ciucco
<lince> non si chiamava hoklaoma o roba simile? jester-
<lince> jester-, no io cerco di scrivere un'altra cosa
<jester-> lince: qualcosa pirla lo hai installato e a segato qualcosa
<lince> jester-, ecco appunto e quello potrebbe il casino
<lince> jester-, tutto ciò che facciamo diventa inutile
<jester-> lince: fai sto download
<lince> dimi come si chiamava la versione prima di 3.6 di firefox che aveva un'icona blu jester-
<jester-> lince: non era roba ufficiale in debian lo chimano iceweasel
<Cyanide_> non hoklaomha ma ce stata una versione di ff molto tempo fa che usava un icona blu una bomba con la miccia mi pare fosse
<jester-> c'era un beta che non ricordo cme si chiamava
<lince> jester-, ecco infatti io potrei avere quella...
<jester-> lince: menu internet
<jester-> cosa c'è centro
<Cyanide_> jester-, non era mica gran paradiso?
<jester-> lince: e comunque hai installato poco fa ff da repo
<jester-> Cyanide_: non aveva un nome sul giapponese
<lince> jester-, scarico intranto da chromium. le icone vanno bene
<Cyanide_> eppure la gran paradiso alpha4 ha un mappamondo blu come icona
<lince> Cyanide_, sì ma anche un nome sul giapponese
<lince> jester-, vai è su scaricati
<jester-> lince: scompatta
<lince> jester-, ok poi?
<jester-> lince: entra nella cartella e doppioi click su firefox
<Cyanide_> lince, Gecko ti dice niente?
<jester-> lince: vai sul tubbo a provare
<yankee> qualcuno ha mai usato qemu?
<lince> jester-, non succede nulla se clicco sulla dir firefox me la apre con i file di installazione
<jester-> lince: dovrebbe partire un firefox per i cazzi suoi
<jester-> lince: nella cartella che hai scompattato
<lince> jester-, firefoxbin forse?
<jester-> lo clicchi e scegli esegui
<stevr1it> ho un pc con ubuntu 10.10 che oggi non si è riavviato. Ho provato a riparrie i pacchetti con il recovery ma nulla da fare, ho provato ad unsare un vecchio kernel ma nulla di nulla mi va sul TT1 e mi chiede la log in e password . sono entrato da amministratore ed ho fatto un update e upgrade, riavviato ma nulla, il pc ha una vecchi anvidia 96 potrebbe essere li il problema. mi date una mano?
<lince> jester-, frena che faccio?
<jester-> lince: hai scompattato la tar?
<lince> jester-, sì
<lince> ho una cartella firefox
<jester-> lince: ne è uscita una cartella firefox?
<lince> jester-, sì certo
<jester-> lince: entaci e vedi che c'è un file firefox
<jester-> click click
<lince> firefox shell jester-
<jester-> no semplice firefox
<lince> mi ha aperto firefox jester-
<jester-> e sotto c'è firefox-bin
<lince> jester-, sì vogliop dire è un file script
<jester-> lince: scegli esegui
<jester-> non mostra
<lince> jester-, e mi ha aperto firefox
<jester-> eh
<Cyanide_> stevr1it, io con la 10.10 con una scheda nvidia comunque più recente della tua non ho avuto problemi ma ho letto anche qui che con la 10.10 di problemi ce ne potrebbero essere anche con le schede nvidia
<jester-> aloha
<jester-> prova
<lince> jester-, su quello?
<stevr1it> Cyanide_, andava bene fino ad oggi
<jester-> lince: con ff che è partito da li
<lince> jester-, certo ma non è cambiato nulla
<lince> jester-, però sta volta c'è un plugin installato
<Cyanide_> stevr1it, avevi già installato i drive consigliati ecc..ecc.. e funzionava bene?
<stevr1it> Cyanide_, si
<jester-> lince: cvd non è firefox in se ma qualche lib da cui dopende ad essersi sminchiata
<jester-> dipende*
<lince> jester-, saremmo un pezzo avanti, c'è libnullplugin.so
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Cyanide_> stevr1it, dovresti provare a riconfigurare x ma per questo è melgio che ti dia una mano jester- quando ha un attimo che è molto più ferrato di me sul'argomento
<lince> jester-, ok
<jester-> Thomas_Anderson: dove dicevi di avere la libflash?
<stevr1it> Cyanide_, sembra un problema di avvio di server x
<jester-> stevr1it: se da recovery vai in grafica sicurta?
<stevr1it> ok ci provo
<Thomas_Anderson> un attimo che controllo
<Thomas_Anderson> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so       /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<yankee> conoscete qemu?
<lince> jester-, Thomas_Anderson no io non ce li ho lì sotto
<jester-> lince: sudo copiacelo
<jester-> lince: unsa sudo anutilus
<jester-> sudo nautilus
<lince> jester-, ok copiati, ma non li rileva il grep,
<lince> jester-, scusa il locate
<jester-> lince: controlla seper caso mo funza
<lince> jester-, lanciandolo sempre come prima? dalla dir scaricati?
<jester-> lince: anche
<lince> jester-, nisba e c'è sempre il plugin di prima
<lince> jester-, può esserci un problema di privilegi?
<jester-> lince: quello di serie?
<jester-> lince: ls -la .mozilla
<lince> jester-, idema solo che qui plugins non ce ne sono
<jester-> lince: ls -la .mozilla
<lince> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549884/
<jester-> lince: sono a posto ma non si riesce a trovare il particolare che ha smichiato cambiandolo do versione
<lince> jester-, e sì lìho capito, mi spiace per te che ti stai stressando
<jester-> lince: o reinstalli, magari senza formattare, o usi cromo
<lince> jester-, cioè io ti sto stressando
<jester-> lince: per lo stresss abbiamo il callo
<lince> jester-, la seconda che hai scritto
<lince> jester-, lo so amico siete troppo bravi
<jester-> lince: fai pure un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> ma se ha messo una versione superiiore non lo cambia
<lince> jester-, non c'è nulla
<jester-> ok
<lince> aspetta jester
<lince> aspetta
<lince> mom jester-
<lince> jester-, allora potrei aver installato la versione 3.6.14 e poi rimesso quella vecchia la 13?
<jester-> lince: installata come
<lince> jester-, provando diverse cose, mica mi ricordo cosa ho installato
<jester-> lince: e li sta il problam
<jester-> problema*
<lince> se vai su google trovi anche l'ultima release, la 3.6.14 jester-
<yankee> è possibile su ubuntu, virtualizzare dei programmi e fare in modo che la loro finestra sia indipendente dal programma che virtualizza? come su mac con paralels?
<jester-> che la 14 ha sostituito roba
<lince> jester-, potrebbe quella aver compromesso sta cosa? e nel grattempo, magari è una beta mi ha fatto vedere l'icona blu?
<jester-> yankee: cioè?
<jester-> lince: ha fatto non potrebbe
<yankee> cioè sul mac, virtualizzi windows, e poi le finestre dei programmi che apri su windows, vengono gestite da macOS
<lince> jester-, eccola lì rimuoviamo questa stronzata allora, no?
<jester-> lince: per quello si sconsigliano sempre repo pirli
<yankee> la vedi come una finestra normale, non dentro lo sfondo di windows
<jester-> lince: dove sta l'icona blu
<jester-> yankee: parallels è come vvbox e vmware, ci metti degli os
<lince> jester-, mi sembra che dopo l'installazione avevo quell'icona con quella sega di nome, non browser firefox
<jester-> yankee: sia vbox che vm hanno la modalità unity
<jester-> tutto shermo e palle varie
<yankee> unity?
<jester-> yankee: si unity
<yankee> ok google
<jester-> è un mix fra il desktop dell'host e quello del client
<jester-> per es in vm del mac faccio apparire le barre gnome sul desk delmac
<jester-> e uso indifferentente programmi di uno o dell'altro
<lince> jester-, https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.6.14
<yankee> ma virtualbox non è arrivato alla versione 4? xk io ho ancora la 3.2?
<jester-> yankee: vanno instalati i tools
<yankee> si ma non si è aggiornata
<jester-> yankee: non so, guarda sul sito che se hai ose è una ciofeca
<lince> yankee, l'ultima è la 3.2.12 oracle
<yankee> si ho la ose, cosa cambia?
<lince> yankee, leggi jester
<yankee> lol
<yankee> ok vedo di sistmare
<yankee> sistemare
<paccez> No, l'ultima versione è la 4
<paccez> Installa quella ;)
<jester-> lince: usualmente il sistema è quello che hai appena fatto con il 3.6
<jester-> passano la cartella coi binari e lo lanci da li
<lince> jester-, 3.6.13 o 3.6.14? potrebbe aver lasciato qualche ca....ta?
<jester-> lince: e non cuasa problemi al resto, che fanno danni sono i repo che passano pacchetti fatti at minchiam
<lince> jester-, adesso di repository non dovrei averne, ma la cosa non funzia, perchè
<jester-> che cambiano dipendenze causando casini
<lince> jester-, va bè dai, lasciamo perdere, mi studio chromium e uso quello per i video
<jester-> lince: perchè se ha sostituito delle dipendenze con nmerazione at cacchio non le ripristina credole di versione sueriore. i dev seguono regle ferree per evitare questo
<jester-> ma i dev in gamba sono pochi
<lince> jester-, ecco...
<jester-> per es pollicocco coi sui repo ha sminkiato parecchi os
<lince> jester-, ahahahah ecco perchè ha chiuso
<jester-> lince: prova a chiedre in #ubuntu-it-dev se sanno tutte le dipendenze di ff
<lince> jester-, dimmelo tu, le sanno? non credo
<lince> jester-, credo però questa sia la cosa più plausibile... fatto casino e casino resta. fino alla prossima release
<lince> jester-, o sbaglio?
<jester-> lince: apt-cache rdepends firefox | wc -l
<lince> jester-, è un comando serio o cosa?
<jester-> sono 118 le dipendenze di ff
<lince> jester-, devo eseguirlo?
<Taravel> ciao
<jester-> lince: non l'ho gia fatto io
<Taravel> esiste
<lince> jester-, 117 però io
<Taravel> un comando per resettare tutte le impostazioni di personalizzazione del desktop in kubuntu?
<jester-> lince: non ricordo la stringa per trovare i 118 files
<Taravel> la mia ragazza ha cancellato il pannello principale per errore quindi vorrei capire come ripristinare allo stato originale tutti i pannelli senza perdere i dati
<jester-> ma a sostituire 118 files ahi voglia
<jester-> in dev dovrebbero farlo facile
<jester-> e vederfe quali lib marcate ubuntu e quali no
<lince> jester-,  non ci bachiamo il capo, aspettiamo la prossima release dai, dico bene?
<yankee> si è bloccato al 9% il download -.-
<jester-> lince: l'altrenativa ce l'hai
<lince> jester-, sì certo chromium
<yankee> ps. anche a voi chromium 8 non apre i pdf?
<lince> jester-, mi pare abbia più o meno le stesse funzioni...
<jester-> lince: forse ti manca la 118esima
<lince> jester-, ecco...
<jester-> e che epifania vada in crash
<lince> jester-, la disinstallo
<jester-> lince: magari prova a staccare gli effetti se sono attivi
<lince> jester-, come e dove?
<lince> jester-, ah domanda: posso recuperare il bak di firefox vero?
<jester-> lince: togli l'aggiunta
<jester-> lince: destro sul desk/cambia sfondo/effetti visivi
<Cyanide_> yankee, chromium e i pdf non sembrano andare molto d'accordo...
<yankee> eh appunto, ma chrome 8 su ubuntu li legge
<yankee> però di chrome non ho i repo
<Thomas_Anderson> yankee, aggiungi il ppa di chromium  ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<lince> jester-, scusami ma guarda non ho capito cosa dovrei fgare
<yankee> ma chrome si aggiorna dei repo di chrome?
<yankee> no sbagliato
<yankee> ma chrome si aggiorna dei repo di chromium?
<jester-> lince: destro sul desktop /cambia sfondo/effetti visivi
<jester-> yankee: è nei repo ubuntu adesso
<Thomas_Anderson> DOH!!!, scusa yankee, avevo letto chromium
<lince> jester-, e perchè sta cosa?
<jester-> lince: giusto per vedere, sono attivi?
<Thomas_Anderson> cmq, secondo me è meglio usare chromium aggiornato con il suo ppa almeno ha sempre e subito le nuove funzionalità, senza aspettare che vangano implementate in chrome
<yankee> jester-,  cioè sudo apt-get install chrome funziona?
<jester-> yankee: yess
<lince> jester-, non mi pare, messo un verdino tinta unita, ma non lo esegue
<yankee> Thomas_Anderson, ma chromium 8 non legge i pdf, chrome 8 si -.-
<Cyanide_> magari è anche più pulito di chrome
<jester-> yankee: cromium-browser
<jester-> yankee: chromium-browser
<lince> jester-, è questa la 118a dipendenza?
<jester-> lince: no
<Thomas_Anderson> yankee, non saprei perché è da un po' che l'ho disinstallato per usare solo ed esclusivamente firefox
<yankee> no fidati, io li ho tutti e due
<jester-> lince: gli effetti rompono abbastanza le balle su certi hw
<lince> jester-, scusa ma come hai immaginato che non eseguiva lo sfondo?
<Thomas_Anderson> anche se devo ammettere che nell'apertura chrome/ium è  molto più veloce
<yankee> e adesso uso chrome, proprio perchè legge i pdf
<jester-> Thomas_Anderson: era moltopiu veloce
<Thomas_Anderson> jester-, allora è un bene che ho deciso di usare solo firefox
<jester-> Thomas_Anderson: adesso siamo li
<Cyanide_> gurda anche io ho usato per parecchio tempo chromium ma sono tornato a firefox
<Cyanide_> jester-, ma te stai già alla 4 di ff?
<jester-> Cyanide_: 3.6.13
<jester-> Cyanide_: mi pare ci sia la 4 beta in natty
<Cyanide_> si ma ce anche la portable volendola provare ma fino  a che si trova in beta...
<jester-> Cyanide_: poi la provi e non vedi differenze
<jester-> che mi viene sempre il dubbio che cambino solo il numero
<jester-> lol
<Cyanide_> appunto
<yankee> se ce una cosa che odio di firefox, sono i 4cm di schermo sprecati per barre del cazzo
<yankee> uso chrome solo per quello
<yankee> in teoria con il 4, massimizzano l'area web
<lince> jester-, ti saluto caro amico, sempre disponibile e molto competente. grazie e buona serata
<paccez> yankee, il mio ff ha solamente la barra degli indirizzi, il menù puoi metterlo a scomparsa e spostare i segnalibri vicino alla barra degli indirizzi/search bar
<yankee> ma cmq chrome usa meno spazio credo
<yankee> jester-, ho installato virtualbox 4, ora per fare quello che mi dicevi come devo procedere?
<Pari> salve ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto su una cosa veramente stupida :(
<Thomas_Anderson> Pari, dicci il tuo problema
<Pari> è veramente una sciocchezza
<Pari> e x favore non ridetemi in faccia :)
<Pari> però facendo la normale combinazione di tasti non mi da la chiocciola
<Thomas_Anderson> se qualcuno lo facesse allora non sarebbe degno di stare quì
<Pari> come devo fare?
<Thomas_Anderson> Alt Gr + ò
<Pari> ahhhhhh
<Pari> alt GR
<Pari> non l'avevo neanche considerato
<Pari> grazie mille Thomas :)
<Thomas_Anderson> di niente, :)
<dagonet74> ciao a tutti
<dagonet74> avrei una domandina sulle reti wireless da fare
<Thomas_Anderson> chiedi
<dagonet74> ho esportato da linea di comando (winsozz7) i profili wireless in xml e vorrei sapere come fare ad importarli in ubuntu
<dagonet74> :-) sono lentuccio a scrivere
<ErVito> LOL
<Thomas_Anderson> sinceramente non conosco se il network manager gestisce l'importazione dei profili delle connessioni
<Thomas_Anderson> non puoi semplicemente creare la stessa connessione in ubuntu?
<dagonet74> per quella di casa si, ma sono spesso in giro per lavoro e mi seccherebbe perdere l'archivio connessioni dei vari alberghi dove vaado di solito
<dagonet74> è solo questione di numeri....proverò ad importare in network manager...altrimenti ricomincio con l'archivio
<dagonet74> :-D 3 anni di sniffing buttati via sigh
<Thomas_Anderson> comunque non sono sicuro
<dagonet74> ormai sono in grado di scroccare internet in quasi tutta italia
<dagonet74> :-P
<dagonet74> dai, nn preoccuparti, ci smanetto un pò
<lince> jester-, ecco qua namoroka web browser
<Morpheus90> ciao lince
<lince> jester-, ed ha un'icona bleu
<lince> ciao Morpheus90
<jester-> lince: mai sentito nomaroka
<lince> jester-, e quello è, l'ho installato, è instabile, ma se ti aiuta...
<Morpheus90> jester-,  te ne intendi di xp?
<lince> jester-, sul menù internet c'è scritto così
<paccez> !chat | Morpheus90
<ubot-it> Morpheus90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lince> jester-, è NAMOROKA
<jester-> lince: dokg -l | grep namoroka
<jester-> lince: dpkg -l | grep namoroka
<lince> jester-, eseguito
<lince> nessun messs jester-
<jester-> lince: quindi non è installato da deb
<Reverendo> ciao a tt
<Reverendo> avrei un piccolo problema
<Reverendo> posso chiedere qui?
<jester-> dica monsignore
<Reverendo> Xd
<lince> jester-, non da deb ma ho messo due repository sudo apt-get firefox 3.7
<lince> jester-, :)
<Reverendo> allora ho un HD da 80 Gb e ho fatto una partizione su cui ho istallato ubuntu
<Reverendo> adesso dovrei fare una formattazione dell'altra partizione dove c'e' windows xp
<jester-> lince: e quelli, probabilmente hanno sminchiato
<lince> jester-, sicuro, ma ci aiuta a risolvere?
<jester-> nu
<Reverendo> se clicco su tasto destro del mouse e faccio format
<Reverendo> cosa succede?
<lince> jester-, ecco... allora non ti rompo più :)
<jester-> visto che non si quali delle 118 dipendenze cha ha segato
<lince> Reverendo, e pialli il disco
<jester-> Reverendo: usa gparted
<jester-> cosi vedi cosa fai
<lince> jester-, bene  allora, resto in attesa, tipo premaman
<jester-> lince: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2010-June/102477.html
<lince> jester-, ecco... era la risposta
<jester-> lince sudo apt-get install ubufox xul-ext-ubufox
<lince> jester-, ha dato più casini che lettere http://paste.ubuntu.com/549922/
<Reverendo> jester scusa ho scaricato gparted ora?
<Reverendo> faccio tasto dex mous formatta in ntfs?
<lince> Reverendo, stai attendo a ciò che fai, vedi l'area selezionata, se hai dati etc etc
<ferni> ciao ragazzi!
<lince> ferni, ciao
<ferni> ho un piccolo problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<Reverendo> allora spego meglio una partizione ho un xp bombardato di virus
<Reverendo> e devo formattarla
<Reverendo> quello che mi serviva l'ho trasferito sulla partizione dove ora e' istallato ubuntu
<ferni> voglio installarlo su un pc destop packard bell e ho gi´scaricato ubuntu 10.10, riavvio il pc e non mi carica el cd, ho anche configurato il bios ma niente
<lince> Reverendo, se la individui e sei certo che è quella che vuoi piallare (leggi non recuperi una virgola) vai con ntfs per sostenere una partizione window
<jester-> lince: Configurazione di firefox-4.0-core
<jester-> col 4 avevi pacioccato
<Reverendo> nn devo istallare piu' niente
<lince> jester-, in realtà ho lanciato la 3.7
<Reverendo> nn devo avere un doppio sistema operativo
<lince> Reverendo, ma con winxp come fai?
<Reverendo> in che senso
<Reverendo> ?
<lince> Reverendo, allora va benissimo, ho creduto volessi rifare una partizione windox per un dual boot
<Reverendo> nono
<Reverendo> xp lo devo scartavetrare dall'hd
<jester-> lince: sudo dpkg --purge firefox-4.0-core  firefox-3.7
<Reverendo> ho ubuntu sul portatile e mi ci trovo bene
<lince> jester-, ok fattp
<lince> Reverendo, certo che sì, ubuntu è the best anche se il mio amico jester usa mac os
<jester-> lince: ha tolto qualcosa?
<ferni> mi aiutate?
<ferni> perfavore...
<Reverendo> lince sono ancora niubbo su ubuntu
<jester-> !chiedi | ferni
<ubot-it> ferni: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lince> jester-, buffa sta cosa, mi apre firefox con l'icona blu e poi diventa la solita volpe
<Reverendo> e dicono che per i niubbetti come me e' perfetto xD
<lince> Reverendo, anche io sono un newbie
<Reverendo> ah!! visto che ci sei
<Reverendo> lo lascio ntfs?
<lince> Reverendo, non è una passeggiata, ma haoi fra le mani un sistema eccezionale
<jester-> lince: sudo dpkg --purge firefox
<ferni> voglio installarlo su un pc destop packard bell e ho gi´scaricato ubuntu 10.10, riavvio il pc e non mi carica el cd, ho anche configurato il bios ma niente, quando faccio ilwubi mi fa errore
<lince> Reverendo, a che ti serve? lo pialli con lo stesso file system di ubuntu, no?
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Reverendo> cioe' ext4?
<lince> Reverendo, se quello hai quello usi
<Reverendo> e' un po' complicato
<lince> Reverendo, poi modifichi la partizione di ubuntu e lasci tutto lo spazio a lui
<lince> Reverendo, aspetta
<lince> jester-, mi ha detto che non può rimuovere per dipendenze insoddisfatte
<jester-> lince: fa vedere
<Reverendo> lince, visto che le partizioni le ho create cn xp mi ritrovo ora 3 partizioni una che devo formattare, una su cui ho i dati e una di ubuntu
<lince> jester-, asp fa l'autoremove
<lince> Reverendo, la partizione dei dati che file system ha?
<lince> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549934/
<lince> Reverendo, la leggi su gparted
<lince> Reverendo, te lo dice lui che filesystem hai
<jester-> lince: sudo update-alternatives --config  xulrunner-flashplugin cosa vedi
<jester-> lince: sudo update-alternatives --config  xulrunner-addons-flashplugin  anche
<lince> jester-, È presente una sola alternativa nel gruppo xulrunner-flashplugin: /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<lince> Nulla da configurare.
<lince> jester-, idem per la seconda
<samuelelombardi> ciao a tutti
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox se non risciuscita ho esaurito le ipotesi
<lince> Reverendo, sulla seconda colonna leggi per ogni partizione il filesystem di format, quello che contiene i tuoi dati come si chiama?
<lince> La reinstallazione di firefox non è possibile, non può essere scaricato.
<lince> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<jester-> lince: maddai
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get update
<lince> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549940/  jester-  malfidato
<lince> jester-, eseguito ok
<jester-> lince: non è normale
<jester-> lince: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<lince> jester-, sì certo l'ho capito, spero solo ti venga l'idea giusta
<lorenzo883kk> aiuto ubuntu non parte piu
<lince> jester-, come prima
<lince> lorenzo883kk, supergrub disk
<lorenzo883kk> cioè?
<lince> lorenzo883kk, lo scarichi lo metti su un disco lo avvii e lui ti recupera il grub
<lorenzo883kk> la macchina è stata ferma due giorni ho cambiato la tastiera e nn parte
<lince> attento solo a ciò che scarichi o grub2 o grub
<lince> lorenzo883kk, se è hw non fa per me
<lorenzo883kk> mi fa caricare il grub per scegliere le partizioni...
<lorenzo883kk> ma si pianta sulla scritta ubuntu, poi schermo nero e niente...
<lince> lorenzo883kk, scegli il sistema con cui avviare, vedi se ti prende le lettere che scrivi
<lorenzo883kk> si funziona
<lince> lorenzo883kk, riavvia?
<Reverendo> linc scusa ero afk
<lorenzo883kk> si pianta sempre e solo dopo la schermata fuxia con la scritta ubuntu
<lince> Reverendo,  no prob
<lorenzo883kk> pekkato andava una favola
<Reverendo> cmq sono 2 partizioni ntfs
<lince> Reverendo, ma ubuntu ce l'hai?
<lorenzo883kk> ma puo mai essere la tastiera nuova?
<Reverendo> e la partizione di ubuntu in ext4
<lince> lorenzo883kk, certo che sì, non la sente...
<lince> Reverendo, nelle due partizioni ntfs che hai?
<lorenzo883kk> provo ad avviare senza tastiera
<lince> lorenzo883kk, non credo ti parta, sicuro aver messo bene il connettore?
<Reverendo> lince, una c'e' il contenuto che ho salvato, l'altra e quella con i virus ed xp che devo formattare
<Reverendo> lince, ovviamente hanno due dimensioni differenti e so quale delle due devo formattare
<lince> Reverendo, hai identificato quella che vuoi formattare?
<lorenzo883kk> mi ha fatto il controllo del disco e poi niente non è la tastiera
<Reverendo> lince, si
<Reverendo> lince, la sdrumo?
<Reverendo> lince,  con file sistem ext4?
<lince> Reverendo, bene, aspetta: domanda: dove si trova quella da formattare partendo da sinistra, che numero d'ordine ha?
<lorenzo883kk> non ci capisco piu niente...
<verter> ciao, sono nuovo del mondo linux e cerco un software per sostituire mobile partner che uso con una chiavetta e mi permetta di telefonare al mio operatore...senza pagare nulla ovviamente così come faccio con mobile partner
<lince> Reverendo, ??
<Reverendo> lince, nella barra e' la prima
<lorenzo883kk> nella partizione di xp tutto ok
<lince> Reverendo, ok la seconda?
<Reverendo> lince, nell'elenco e la sda1
<lince> Reverendo, voglio sapere che partizione ha vicino
<Reverendo> lince, la sda 2 c'e' quello che mi serve
<lince> Reverendo, quindi la piallabile è in mezzo dico bene?
<lince> Reverendo, quella che vuoi formattare vogio dire
<Reverendo> lince, no e la prima
<lorenzo883kk> nessuno che mi aiuta?
<Reverendo> lince, la sda1
<lince> Reverendo, e vicino cosa c'è?
<lince> Reverendo, sda2 con i tuoi dati?
<Reverendo> lince, la numro 2 c'e' quello che mi serve piu' una fetta di ubuntu
<Etneo> ho un problema mettendo il cd-ro
<Reverendo> lince, ti dico in ordine di disegno
<Etneo> cd-rom in boot
<lorenzo883kk> aiuto....
<lince> Reverendo, è una partizione ntfs o ext4?
<lorenzo883kk> aiuto...
<Etneo> di ubuntu 10.10
<lorenzo883kk> pc piantato sulla scritta nera dopo scritta ubuntu sfondo fuxia
<Reverendo> lince, [43gb][25.50][6.31]
<Etneo> allora
<Etneo> esperti
<Reverendo> lince, l'unica partizione ext4 e' dove c'e' ubuntu
<lince> Reverendo, sì ma che filesystem ha quella da 25.5?
<lince> ubuntu è in fondo? Reverendo
<Reverendo> ntfs
<lorenzo883kk> come usare la modalita ripristino?
<Reverendo> ma nn dve essere toccata
<Reverendo> lince, sisi
<lince> Reverendo, evviva. allora: devi formattare sda1, e vicino hai i dati su sda2 filesystem ntfs, così?
<Reverendo> lince, io devo formattare quella da 43
<Etneo> (process:272):Glib_warnings**:getpwuid_z():failed due to unknown user id (O)
<Reverendo> si
<verter> nessuno sa niente di un software tipo mobile partner per linux, grazie
<lince> Reverendo, sì ho capito ma voglio sapere cosa hai vicino, è possibile?
<Reverendo> lince, l'ho detto prima ç_ç
<lince> Reverendo, ntfs, conferma
<Etneo> vediamo il più esperto mi posso aiutare....
<lorenzo883kk> ce ne fosse uno è!!!
<Reverendo> lince, devo formattare la 43 gb con ntfs , segue la partizione da 25gb che nn deve essere formattata , sempre in ntfs, in ultimo c''e ubuntu
<Etneo> non c'è nessun esperto Linux ubuntu...
<lince> Reverendo, se formatti la partizione sda1 e vicino hai una partizione ntfs, devi dare alla seconda lo spazio della prima mi sono spiegato?
<lorenzo883kk> e poi windows farebbe schifo....
<lorenzo883kk> ubuntu non scherza
<lince> Reverendo, quindi formatti con ntfs, mi sono spiegato? ti è chiaro?
<Etneo> ma.........
<lorenzo883kk> ma sa che dico ma vaffanculo!!!!!
<Reverendo> lince, quindi nn posso avere una partizione ext4, una ntfs, e una xt4, giusto?
<Etneo> eppure tempo fa ci stavano gente efficienti....
<lince> Reverendo, che te ne fai in testa a tutte ext4?
<Etneo> gente che ci vivevano con Linux
<Etneo> jester dove sei...
<lorenzo883kk> io volevo passare definitivamente a ubuntu ma.... meglio xp o 7
<lorenzo883kk> a malincuore
<Reverendo> lince, a dir la verita' e' la prima volta che sento sti file sistem ç_ç, ho sempre solo formattato cn nfts ho sempre usato windows
<lince> Reverendo, ntfs, ext4 sono filesystem
<Reverendo> lince, questo lo so, ntfs e quello che supporta windows
<lince> Reverendo, sì certo, ma se vuoi usare la prima partizione, per collegarla alla seconda, devi farla con ntfs come la seconda
<Etneo> ok nulla
<Reverendo> lince, capito grazie...e scusa per averti incasinato xD
<lince> Reverendo, per rifare un nuovo sistema dovresti piallare tutto, salvare i dati e rifare, perchjè ubuntu ha poco spazio
<lince> Reverendo, non mi hai incasinato
<Etneo> mente e corpo sano
<lince> bene saluti a tutti
<Etneo> (process:272):Glib_warnings**:getpwuid_z():failed due to unknown user id (O)
<Etneo> mi potete dire qualcosa al momento del boot del cd.rom di ubuntu 10.10
<traco> salve
<traco> c'è un prog per ubuntu per ricuperare foto dopo una formattazione?
<Cyanide_> traco, TestDisk
<Cyanide_> e PhotoRec
<Cyanide_> recuperi tutto quelo che puoi recuperare dalle parti del disco sulle quali non è già stato riscritto
<nicolindalciucio> ragazzi qualcuno di voi usa quassel?
<davyde> sapete dirmi come si fa con rythmbox a trovare le copertine degli album? ho attivato il plugin cover ma nn trova non da neanke segno di cercare
<iph0nixia> Ciao
<iph0nixia> C' è qualcuno ?
<ErVito> !qualcuno | iph0nixia
<ubot-it> iph0nixia: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paccez> !qualcuno | iph0nixia
<ErVito> paccez: too late
<brady> ragazzi come mai alcuni file quando tento di spostarli mi dice che è impossibile spostarli??
<iph0nixia> brady:  sul mio ubuntu 10.10 collego il mio iPod 2G iOS 4.2.1 e mi dice enable mount error
<brady> sono file normalissimi,nulla di speciali,capita sia con i video che con file
<iph0nixia> Che devo fare ?
<paccez> brady, che errore ti viene dato?
<brady> paccez: impossibile spostare il file in:xxx
<EsUlU> per usare il commando fping in ubuntu devo installare dei pacchetti particolari per caso
<EsUlU> ?
<paccez> Dovrebbe poterti dare anche maggiori informazioni
<iph0nixia>  Come risolvo il problema del iPod ?
<iph0nixia> brady:
<brady> paccez: sinceramente non ho controllato,però il messaggio mi dice solo quello
<paccez> Se non sbaglio nella finestra della copia dovrebbe esserci una freccina che, se espansa, ti permette di capire l'errore ;)
<paccez> Prova a guardare la prossima volta
<paccez> così su due piedi non ti so aiutare
<iph0nixia> paccez:  copia di cosa ?
<brady> iph0nixia:  L'incopatibilità tra apple e ubuntu si conosce,molti devide apple non sono ancora tutt'ora compatibili con linux,hai provato ad usare l'ipod usando itunes con wine??
<Cyanide_> mi pare che il problema sia nel montare l'ipod per incominciare e lo dovrebbe montare tranquillamente, dovresti vederlo montato sulla scrivania
<brady> paccez: con ora provo :)
<iph0nixia> brady:  si con windows va bene
<Cyanide_> ma perché devi usare itune con wine quando l'ipod lo gestisci benissimo con gtkpod ad esempio
<brady> Cyanide_: iph0nixia : si anche prova ad usare gtkpod o altri similari
<paccez> gtkpod, banshee, rhythmbox, floola
<brady> paccez: ho provato ma non c'è la freccetta per capire l'errore...ps uso kubuntu
<paccez> ahia, su kubuntu mi trovi impreparato... Non c'è da nessuna parte una specifica dell'errore?
<iph0nixia> brady:  allora ubuntu dovrà aggiornarsi per la compatibilità ?
<paccez> Niente di espandibile, niente di niente?
<Cyanide_> io ho l'ipod e lo gestisco benissimo con gtk pod per ora mi sembra che tu abbia problemi gia a montare l'ipod
<brady> paccez: nulla solo l'annulla per togliere l'errore...se provassi a spostare il file da terminale??
<brady> iph0nixia: parla con cyanide lui ne sa più di me in quanto non ho mai montano un ipod su ubuntu :)
<paccez> bravo, bell'idea ;)
<paccez> sai come fare o ti serve una mano?
<Cyanide_> iph0nixia, non è questione di montare un ipod o altro, l'ipod viene montato come un disco o una chiavetta usb
<brady> paccez:  :s manina
<paccez> il comando è: cp /percorso/del/file.estensione /destinazione/del/file.estensione
<Panaclerio_> salve a tutti, su Firefox perchè non mi funzionano i link tipo: http://www.robadimare.it/images/stories/cataloghipdf/10.pdf#search=10.10075, nel senso che il file dovrebbe essere aperto e cercato il codice indicato
<paccez> Panaclerio, penso dipenda dalle impostazioni personali sul software che apre i pdf
<brady> paccez: subito dopo aver indicato dove si trova il file metto già dove voglio spostarlo?
<Cyanide_> Panaclerio, a me il link apre un file pdf da scaricare
<paccez> si, separa solo con uno spazio
<iph0nixia> brady:  Ma io non ho capito bene quindi devo aspettare
<Cyanide_> o aprire
<brady> iph0nixia: a chi devi aspettare??
<paccez> brady, news?
<Cyanide_> brady, forse se alle volte non riesci a spostare i file è perché non hai i permessi per farlo
<Cyanide_> ci si rivede ciao
<iph0nixia> brady:  dico di questo problema dell' iPod anche se apro ecc mi da lo stesso errore
<brady> paccez: il terminale mi dice che la cartella in cui voglio spostare il file non è una directory
<brady> iph0nixia: sinceramente non saprei,prova come hanno dtto gli altri,usa gtkpod o altri simili
<iph0nixia> Grazie
<brady> iph0nixia: nada
<Alex99> ciao, ho un problema hardware.il pc resta acceso alcuni secondi e poi si spegne.
<Alex99> pensavo fosse hardware.l'ho portato in assistenza e me l'hanno riparato
<brady> Alex99: dacci più informazioni possibili
<Alex99> eliminnandomi il grub.non mi sono
<Alex99> accorto subito che ubuntu non c'era e quindi ho usato il pc per una settimana circa
<Alex99> poi ieri sera ho deciso di reinstallare il grub. ho avviato ubuntu 10.10. ho visto la schermata viola e siccome
<Alex99> era tardi ho spento. stamatttina il pc non si accende più con lo stesso problema di quando
<Alex99> l'ho portato in assistenza. premetto che con xp funzionava, prima della 10.10 avevo la 10.04 e nessun problema
<Alex99> oggi non sono + convinto che il problema sia hardware ma che la colpa sia di ubuntu 10.10 che fa qualcosa a livello di hardware
<paccez> brady, scusami, ero al telefono
<paccez> puoi copiarmi su pastebin il tutto?
<NightSilent> \me
<paccez> !paste | brady
<ubot-it> brady: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brady> Alex99: ai provato a vedere tra i problemi riscontrati se parla del tuo problema?
<Alex99> ripeto dope che l'assistenza l'ha sistemato con xp ha funzionato senza NESSUN problema per una settimana
<Alex99> dove nel forum? ho inserito una richiesta ....
<paccez> Alex99, non si accende proprio più o non parte ubuntu? Che errori ti da? Fa qualche bip?
<brady> paccez: scusami sono mega incasinato sto aiutando la mia fidanzata :9
<brady> :)
<paccez> brady, vai tranquillo, quando hai tempo butta su pastebin e nominami così vedo ;)
<Alex99> prima ho visto la schermata nera classica per pochi secondi. poi l'ho riacceso e non si vede nulla. cosa strana:con il pulsante del case non riesco a spegnerlo
<Alex99> ho divuto staccare l'alimentazione della presa multipla.
<paccez> Alex99, non fa rumori o altro?
<paccez> Alex99, con un livecd funziona?
<paccez> non vedi nemmeno la schermata del bios?
<brady> paccez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549976/
<Alex99> si il rumore della ventola. non ora non vedo proprio il bios.
<paccez> brady
<paccez> allora
<paccez> dopo /Scaricati/
<paccez> scrivi solo i maiuscolo
<paccez> e premi tab per far completare a lui il nome del file
<Alex99> paccez: si spegne proprio. non si vede nulla.roba di 5 secondi
<paccez> brady, stessa cosa con "cartoline e video" e "video cristiani"
<paccez> scrivi solo l'iniziale e con tab fai completare a lui
<paccez> così ti elimina gli spazi
<paccez> Alex99, non saprei sinceramente
<Alex99> ti credo. ma sono arrabbiato nero. sinceramente fino a stamatttina ero convinto che il problema fosse hardware
<Alex99> ma me l'avevano sistemato e ho anche speso qualche soldino. poi essendoci capitato in circostanze che ti ho detto
<Alex99>  ci ho pensato e ho dei  dubbi che ubuntu sia estraneo....caspita.
<paccez> mi pare strano perché non ho mai sentito di Ubuntu o comunque di un sistema operativo che mandi a quel paese tutto il pc
<Alex99> ti credo ma con la 10.04 no problem, la 10.10 ha durata qualche giorno e poi patatrac, lo sistemo, xp va e quando decido di ritornare alla 10.10 patatrac di nuovo
<Alex99> se questa non è coincidenza!
<paccez> Sìsì, non ho detto che non ti credo, sia chiaro, solo che mi sembra molto strano e non ho la minima idea di cosa sia successo
<Alex99> tranquillo. solo che son un po' arrabbiato. il pc mi serve e a causa della mia testardaggine ad ubuntu non va + nulla.
<Alex99> per caso mi sai suggerire come e dove fare una ricerca?
<paccez> Eh, purtroppo no
<Alex99> grazie.
<[1]ichi> salve a tutti
<[1]ichi> problemaccio.. ho usato ubuntu-tweaks e adesso non mi va più il GDM
<[1]ichi> penso mi abbia piallato qualcosa della configurazione del gdm, xkè invece di mandarmi alla schermata normale di login mi dice che non trova l'user "gdm" nel gruppo "gdm"
<[1]ichi> boh
<Shell0xLogger> Buonasera a tutti
<Shell0xLogger> ho ubuntu 10.10 perchè quando cerco di installarlo mi esce :" sorry,the program "parted_Server" closed unexpectedly "
<Shell0xLogger> è il crash reported :( non riesco proprio...
<paccez> Shell0xLogger, hai provato a riscaricare la .iso e rimasterizzarla?
<Shell0xLogger> sisi
<Shell0xLogger> ma con lo stesso cd ieri l'ho installato.. dopo ho dovuto riformattare
<paccez> strano... Immagino tu l'abbia scaricato dal sito ufficiale...
<Shell0xLogger> lo installo dinuovo e adesso non va piu
<paccez> Ah, ieri funzionava?
<Shell0xLogger> sisi
<Shell0xLogger> il primo cd lo fatto con CdburnerXp
<Shell0xLogger> e adesso con nero
<Shell0xLogger> non va ne con quello e ne con questo
<paccez> Hai provato con una chiavetta usb?
<Shell0xLogger> no
<Shell0xLogger> oddio mi è crashato anche gparted
<Shell0xLogger> O.o
<paccez> L'unica è provare anche con quella
<Shell0xLogger> non l'ho mai fatto
<paccez> ma non capisco dove potrebbe essere il problema
<Shell0xLogger> mi linkate una guida ?
<paccez> sul sito ci sono le istruzioni
<paccez> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Shell0xLogger> grazie
<paccez> Shell0xLogger, aspetta che ti passo la guida inglese
<Shell0xLogger> sisi sto connesso qua..
<paccez> Shell0xLogger, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paccez> al punto due
<paccez> scegli USB key
<Shell0xLogger> raga ma non è che il problema è che va in conflitto con windows 7?
<FloodBotIt1> paccez: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<paccez> Shell0xLogger, non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<paccez> con windows
<Shell0xLogger> ho messo usb stick
<Shell0xLogger> e windows
<Shell0xLogger> e ubuntu*
<paccez> è indifferente, in ogni caso segui le istruzioni e la crei tranquillamente
<paccez> poi fai il boot con quella e vedi
<Shell0xLogger> va benissimo
<Shell0xLogger> infatti adesso col boot come faccio?
<Shell0xLogger> la prende in automatico come il cd?
<paccez> dovrebbe
<Shell0xLogger> paccez grazie
<Shell0xLogger> sto copiando i file
<paccez> Shell0xLogger, speriamo funzioni ;)
<Shell0xLogger> :) già .. anche se non vorrei che fossa andato il maserizzatore
<Shell0xLogger> Ghgh
<Shell0xLogger> Paccez dopo vengo a parcheggiarmi in questo canale.. e aiuto qualcuno
<Shell0xLogger> posso?
<paccez> ovvio|
<Shell0xLogger> mi diverto.. è la mia passione
<paccez> *!
<Shell0xLogger> :D
<paccez> Puoi aiutare, chiedere altro, aiutare ancora
<paccez> è soddisfacente ^^
<Shell0xLogger> eh giàà
<Shell0xLogger> riavvio..
<Shell0xLogger> ci sentiamo fra 2 minuti
<paccez> a dopo
<Shell0xLogger> paccez
<Shell0xLogger> ho messo il boot anche da usb
<Shell0xLogger> ma non parte.. parte windows
<paccez> hum...
<paccez> sinceramente non capisco come mai
<paccez> dovrebbe riconoscerla subito
<Shell0xLogger> uff
<paccez> o provi a bruciare n'altro cd
<paccez> oppure non so
<paccez> Però se mi confermi che una installazione era andata a buon fine
<paccez> ci dovrebbero essere buone speranze
<Shell0xLogger> sisi con lo stesso cd anche..
<paccez> Non so, l'unica è riprovare ancora con quello
<Shell0xLogger> ok.. adesso provo a cercare qualche soluzione su internet
<al80> http://xdccing.com/
<Shell0xLogger> paccez questo è lo screen
<Shell0xLogger> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8218/screenshotmut.png
<Shell0xLogger> se vuoi darci un occhiata...
<paccez> Shell0xLogger, ma questo succede quando clicchi qualcosa?
<paccez> O proprio all'avvio?
<Shell0xLogger> quando apro Gparted
<Shell0xLogger> e quando clicco su avanti
<Shell0xLogger> per passare al passo successivo
<Shell0xLogger> mi blocca sempre la
<paccez> ah, quindi apri gparted da live mentre è aperta la procedura di installazione?
<paccez> nel senso, lo apri dal menù?
<Shell0xLogger> si
<paccez> Prova a chiudere la procedura di installazione e aprire gparted. Oppure a non aprire gparted e modificare le partizioni quando l'installazione te lo permette
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: prima prepari le partizioni, poi vai in installazione
<Shell0xLogger> ho gia provato ad avviarlo da live normnalmente.. la stessa cosa
<jester-> e scegli manuale
<Shell0xLogger> jester non mi fa continuare
<Shell0xLogger> gparted crasha anche adesso
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: hai controllato il sum della is scaricata?
<Shell0xLogger> no
<jester-> della iso*
<jester-> fallo che se è bacato perdi solo tempo
<jester-> !md5sum | Shell0xLogger
<ubot-it> Shell0xLogger: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Shell0xLogger> jester l'hash dell'iso qual è?
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, sei dentro il livecd adesso?
<Shell0xLogger> si
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: scorri la pagina che trovi il file http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, apri un terminale
<Shell0xLogger> si..
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, cd /cdrom
<Peppe__> raga ho un problema
<Peppe__> ha delle partizioni fatte su un HD da 80, vorrei riunificarle tutte
<Peppe__> come posso fare
<Peppe__> ??
<Shell0xLogger> Holden ci sono
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<Shell0xLogger> ./casper/initrd.lz: OK
<Shell0xLogger> ./casper/filesystem.manifest: OK
<Shell0xLogger> ./casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop: OK
<jester-> Peppe__: pii gparted rimuovi e rifai ua sola partizione
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, non pastare qui, dagli il tempo di controllare tutto
<Shell0xLogger> ok sorry
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, ci mette un pò
<Shell0xLogger> Holden è tutto OK
<Peppe__> jester, ho provato in tutti i modi ho paura di danneggiare in qualche modo l'hd
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, ha già finito?
<Shell0xLogger> si
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, ok, allora il cd sembra ok, se vuoi per sicurezza puoi controllare l'md5sum dell'iso come ti suggeriva jester-
<Shell0xLogger> non trovo msd5 originale
<Shell0xLogger> come faccio
<Peppe__> Jester, devo fare elimina?
<jester-> Peppe__: logico che perdi tutto quello che c'è dentro ma da gparted vai sull'hd giusto, rimuovi ogni singola partizione quindi fai nuovo e ne vrei una sola
<Shell0xLogger> trovata
<Shell0xLogger> sto controllando
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/MD5SUMS
<jester-> Peppe__: fino a che non clicchi esegui non fa nulla
<[1]ichi> ciao a tutti, come cambio la profondità di colore dello schermo su ubuntu?
<[1]ichi> dovrei andare a 16 bit depth invece che 24 ma nn trovo nulla per modificarla
<Shell0xLogger> si e tutto OK
<Peppe__> jester, allora ti spiego un po' che ho combinato
<Shell0xLogger> è la stessa
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: allora prima di andare in installazione hai preparato le partizioni con gparted?
<jester-> [1]ichi: scheda video?
<Shell0xLogger> quando lo apro.. Gparted mentre fa le analisi crasha
<Peppe__> jester, mi ritrovo ubuntu su una piccola "sottopartizione" da 6.31gb, e poi separato nella stessa partizione unaltra "sottopartizione da 25gb
<Shell0xLogger> se volete vi faccio scrreen
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: me pare strani, hai la 10.10?
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, aprilo dal terminale
<Shell0xLogger> sisi
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: o hai la ram bacata
<Shell0xLogger> Holden comando?
<jester-> o qualche periferica ciucca tipo cdrom o hd
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, gparted
<Shell0xLogger> ahh gparted
<Shell0xLogger> Assertion (head_size <= 63) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:662 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed.
<Shell0xLogger> e crasha
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: fosse un problema grafico usa alternatecd
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, sudo gparted
<Shell0xLogger> sisi ho fatto cosi
<Shell0xLogger> con sudo
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, fai vedere sudo fdisk -luc
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<Shell0xLogger> te lo metto su pastebin
<Shell0xLogger> Holden http://pastebin.com/wTQgMUff
<farnia> ciaotutt*, problema con chiavetta: legge/scrive su windows; legge solo su ubuntu. Già cercato nel forum ...
<Shell0xLogger> Ho windows 7 ultimate con la partizione di 100mb riservata al sistema
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=429926.0
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, sembra che in quel thread abbiano risolto. cmq cos'è quel disco da 4gb?
<Shell0xLogger> la pennetta usb
<Shell0xLogger> avevo provato a mettere l'iso
<Shell0xLogger> ma non parte da boot
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, aspetta che leggo sul forum...
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<Shell0xLogger> sto facendo come cera scritto.. ho smontato tutto
<jester-> Shell0xLogger:  cd o usb live
<Shell0xLogger> sono da cd
<Shell0xLogger> adesso
<Shell0xLogger> DVD
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: perchè dvd?
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, "roblema risolto e spero possa tornare utile a qualche altro dilettante come me.le versioni live usb le avevo create con unetbootin su un windows 7 starter e credo che il progrmma non funzioni a dovere con questa versione microsoft(tanto x cambiare Bad) perrchè come avevo gia scritto ho provato con varie versioni.
<Holden> alla fine ho masterizzato un cd e gparted del live ha miracolosamente funzionato"
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, ha risolto con un cd invece che usb...
<Shell0xLogger> e a me lo fa da cd
<Shell0xLogger> xD
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: opta per alternate
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, qui c'è un altro col tuo problema http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655123
<Shell0xLogger> ok leggo
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: o prova a farti una usb che magari risolve
<jester-> viene al contrario da quello del forum
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, altro. http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=62847&p=362036
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, prova a togliere il disco usb
<Shell0xLogger> ho gia provato.. ma non me la carica al boot
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, credo la colpa sia sua
<Shell0xLogger> riprovo
<jester-> Holden: usb ciucca?
<Holden> jester-, da quanto ho capito se head<=63 da problemi. la sua ha head=23
<jester-> l'hd un po vecio
<Shell0xLogger> vecchio?
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: è quello piccirillo?
<Shell0xLogger> ho tolto la pennetta USB adesso riavvio
<Holden> jester-, è la penna usb, non l'hd
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, no
<jester-> aaaah
<Shell0xLogger> -.-
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, sudo gparted
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<Shell0xLogger> crash
<Shell0xLogger> riavvio?
<Holden> ok
<Shell0xLogger> l'usb l''ho tolta
<Holden> riavvia senza usb
<Holden> proviamo
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<Holden> jester-, conosciuto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/558431
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 558431 in parted "gparted crashes at startup - Assertion failed (dup-of: 545911)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 545911 in parted "Cannot use gparted" [Undecided,New]
<Holden> jester-, sembra essere la chiavetta usb
<Holden> jester-, basta usare fdisk per cancellare e rifare la partizione
<Holden> anzi la tabella delle partizioni
<jester-> Holden: annamo sempre meglio annamo
<Shell0xLogger> adesso provo
<Holden> jester-, #
<Holden> Disk /dev/sdb: 4009 MB, 4009754624 bytes
<Holden> #
<Holden> 23 heads, 23 sectors/track, 14804 cylinders, total 7831552 sectors    sono valori stani... non standard
<FloodBotIt1> Holden: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Shell0xLogger> Miracoloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Shell0xLogger> Maledetta pennetta USB XD
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, è un bug noto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/558431
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 558431 in parted "gparted crashes at startup - Assertion failed (dup-of: 545911)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 545911 in parted "Cannot use gparted" [Undecided,New]
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, per quella pennetta, puoi rifarla con fdisk
<Shell0xLogger> ;)
<Shell0xLogger> allora faccio la partizione / root      la /home     e 3gb di Swap
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, stai cancellando win?
<Shell0xLogger> no
<Shell0xLogger> O.o
<Shell0xLogger> dual boot
<Shell0xLogger> divido l'hard disk
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, ah ok, allora qui io mi fermo, mai fatto :D
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, buona fortuna
<Shell0xLogger> ma va? O.o
<Shell0xLogger> Grazie xD
<Shell0xLogger> Registro nick e mi parcheggio qui
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, mettiti un nick più semplice però :D
<Shell0xLogger> fatto
<Shell0xLogger> vbb.. mi possono chiamare shell
<Shell0xLogger> xDD
<Holden> Shell0xLogger, eh mi sa che è già occupato
<Holden> !chat | Shell0xLogger
<ubot-it> Shell0xLogger: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shell0xLogger> Tranquillo
<Cubo> salve, un informazione,Ho provato ubuntu live, va un po lentuccio se lo installo andrà piu veloce?
<jester-> Cubo: moooolto piu veloce
<yvesBsAs> ciao Cubo e Buon Anno
<yvesBsAs> da LiveCD sei limitato dalla velocità del supporto, installato è un altra storia
<yvesBsAs> ciao jester-
<jester-> you yvesBsAs
<Cubo> ok grazie e auguri anche a lei
<Shell0xLogger> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shell0xLogger> thx U.u
<istanza> salve. errore continuo di compilazione... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550034/
<istanza> ...ubu 10.10...
<yvesBsAs> sera istanza il configure non da errori?
<attempt> ciao yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> ciao attempt :D
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-04
<Shell0xLogger> 60.000 visite al suo blog
<Davide1985> Buona sera.........
<Davide1985> eccomi di nuovo
<Davide1985> una domanda stupida.....
<Davide1985> su Kubuntu dovrei istallare uu modem USB della Tim...
<Davide1985> la chiavetta internet insomma........
<Davide1985> ancora non la ho fisicamente...ma come si fà....
<Davide1985> ???
<MIRKO_> buona   sera
<MIRKO_> qualcuno sa come montare idischi?
<MIRKO_> ! help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<MIRKO_> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<MIRKO_> ciao illupa
<MIRKO_> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<MIRKO_> qualcuno sa come montare idischi?
<illupa> ciao
<MIRKO_> illupa sai montare unschedina sd manualmente?
<illupa> non saprei
<MIRKO_> ok
<Shin3> \o
<Melo92> Buongiorno a tutti
<Melo92> c'e qualcuno che mi puo risolvere un problema? :(
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<DAMN3dg1rl> FloodBotIt1, ciao
<Giovanni> ciao a tutti
<Giovanni> qualcuno conosce un programma che crea pdf da una cartella di immagini?
<Giovanni> o comunque un qualche metodo per fare questo
<filo1234> Giovanni: ? tu vuoi fare dei pdf di immagini?
<Giovanni> si
<Odo> Giovanni, hai provato a fare stampa e dici di stamparlo su file come pdf ?
<Giovanni> no come devo fare?
<Odo> giovanni allora
<Odo> Giovanni, clicca su una delle immagini che vuoi convertire
<filo1234> puoi anche aprire l'immagine con openoffice e poi esporti in pdf
<Odo> poi dal menu file fai stampa ...
<Giovanni> nooo
<Giovanni> non è una sola immagine
<Odo> nooooooooo?
<Giovanni> sono moltissime
<Giovanni> che voglio unire in pdf
<Odo> allora non va bene per te questa soluzione..
<Giovanni> quella di open office l'ho pensata
<Giovanni> ma è estremamente lunga
<filo1234> Giovanni: puoi farlo da riga di comando allora
<filo1234> installa imagemagick
<Giovanni> ok
<filo1234> poi da terminale dai convert immagine1.jpg immagine2.jpg ecc... immagine_final.pdf
<Giovanni> con "immagine1.jpg"
<Giovanni> devo indicare il percorso no?
<Giovanni> oppure mi sposto nella cartella
<filo1234> si puoi spostarti nella cartella
<filo1234> Giovanni: puoi anche mettere *.jpg se non ti interessa un tuo ordinamento
<filo1234> e lui fa il pfd in base all'ordine in cui le immagini sono nella cartella
<filo1234> pdf*
<Giovanni> ok
<Giovanni> senti
<Giovanni> come devo fare di preciso
<Giovanni> allora
<Giovanni> io ho fatto cd   nome cartella
<Giovanni> e fin qua tutto ok
<Giovanni> poi ho dato : *.jpg     5.pdf
<filo1234> sei nella cartella immagini?
<Giovanni> si
<Giovanni> ma non mi è comparso nulla
<filo1234> Giovanni: intanto fai una cosa fai un backup della cartella che non si sa mai
<Giovanni> gia fatto
<Giovanni> :D
<massimo18> Giovanni: hai installato imagemagick?
<filo1234> convert *.jpg  final.pdf
<Giovanni> si
<Giovanni> ok
<massimo18> ecco
<Giovanni> quindi se stanno messe in ordine di nome
<Giovanni> li mette così giusto?
<filo1234> si
<Giovanni> perfetto
<Giovanni> è proprio quello che cercavo
<filo1234> devi darci 500 euro
<massimo18> :)
<Giovanni> ahaha
<massimo18> -.-
<Giovanni> senti per uscire dalla cartella via terminale che si fa???
<filo1234> ctrl + d
<filo1234> o exit
<filo1234> o non so cosa vuoi dire  cd per tornare alla home
<Giovanni> ultima cosa
<Giovanni> siccome tutte le immagini di una cartella sono con lo spazio
<Giovanni> non si puo usare il comando.....
<Giovanni> quindi come faccio a rinominarle contemporaneamente tutte e in ordine così da poter fare tutto?
<filo1234> Giovanni: stai sbagliando qualcosa perchè s ene frega dello spazio
<Giovanni> mmmhh
<Giovanni> allora riprovo
<Giovanni> si è vero
<Giovanni> ho trovato l'errore
<Giovanni> :D
<pilo> ciao a tutti
<onoriam> salve
<onoriam> potrei avere qualche notizia sull'installazione di ubuntu 10.10 desktop64?
<paccez> !chiedi | onoriam
<ubot-it> onoriam: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<onoriam> ok
<onoriam> grazie
<onoriam> quando avvio il dvd con la distribuzione masterizzata dopo qualch esecondo compare un messaggio di errore relativamente a un file system casper e tutto si blocca
<onoriam> che devo fare?
<glpiana> onoriam, prova a scaricare la versione in cd
<glpiana> !release | onoriam
<ubot-it> onoriam: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<paccez> Esatto
<glpiana> onoriam, prima di masterizzare il disco controlla l'md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | onoriam
<ubot-it> onoriam: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<onoriam> ok provo
<anto_> pero' questo e' il canale piu' logorroico?
<paccez> anto_, ?
<anto_> ?
<glpiana> !chat | anto_
<ubot-it> anto_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<anto_> non funziona + firefox, credo a causa dell'audio che non và - TOSHIBA Satellite A100 scheda audio incorporata nella scheda madre Intel.
<glpiana> anto_, non funziona più, cioè non si apre? o non naviga? o cosa?
<anto_> Non si apre
<glpiana> anto_, apri un terminale e scrivi: firefox
<glpiana> anto_, se appare qualcosa sul terminale copialo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | anto_
<ubot-it> anto_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anto_> ah dimenticavo l'ho propio tolto
<anto_> comunque non andava
<anto_> come posso rendere seamonkey il browser di default
<glpiana> anto_, vai su sistema preferenze applicazioni preferite e lo imposti
<anto_> grazie
<misterblu> ciao gente buon anno
<misterblu> ho bisogno di unaiuto er installare ubuntu su una macchina nuova con un dual boot
<glpiana> misterblu, racconta
<misterblu> ciao glpiana
<misterblu> allora glpiana, ho una macchina win 7 nuova e dovrei installare ubuntu10.10 vorrei una installazione doppia, in modo da mantenere anche win7 all'inizio e se va tutto bene poi la cancello
<glpiana> !installazione | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<misterblu> glpiana devo modificare la partizione da win? perchè da ubuntu nella versione test non riesco e poi non va il il mouse pad funzionerà negli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> misterblu, se già qualcosa non funziona fermati e rifletti. piuttosto non sarebbe meglio provare la 10.04?
<glpiana> misterblu, per il resto, leggi la guida
<glpiana> leggila PRIMA di iniziare a installare
<misterblu> megli la 10.04 dici
<glpiana> non necessariamente, ma se 10.10 ha già sto problema col touchpad non parti bene
<misterblu> ho già avuto questo prob nella versione diciamo live non carica tutti i driver e non li aggiorna
<misterblu> ma quando fai l'aggiornamento poi carica tutto
<misterblu> io mi rifaccio a voi esperti
<misterblu> posso anche non installarlo e rimanere in win 7
<glpiana> misterblu, se già sai che dopo aggiornamento va a posto metti 10.10
<glpiana> misterblu, certo, puoi anche rimanere a win, nessuno ti obbliga a usare ubuntu
<misterblu> l'esperto sei tu, hehehe
<glpiana> misterblu, non ho doti medianiche però :)
<misterblu> hai notizie su vaio e la sua copatibilità in ubuntu
<misterblu> heheheh
<misterblu> no non sei telepatico
<glpiana> misterblu, per la compatibilità, si piglia il livecd e lo si avvia. si vede subito cosa va e cosa non va
<glpiana> POI si installa, non senza sapere se si hanno problemi o meno
<misterblu> su dual boot non dice molto la guida
<glpiana> -.-
<misterblu> è per questo che terrei anche la ver win installata se va tutto ok la tolgo se no rimetto aposto la cosa
<glpiana> misterblu, fai il dual boot. non si abbandona di colpo un sistema operativo se si ha la possibilità di averne due contemporaneamente. guardati la guida e vedrai che il dual boot vien da sè
<onoriam> glpiana, ho calcolato e confrontato il md5sum
<glpiana> onoriam, è corretto?
<onoriam> quello che si riferisce alla versione intel corrisponde, quello riferito alal versione 64 bit no
<onoriam> alla*
<glpiana> onoriam, se non corrisponde non fare il cd e riscarica
<onoriam> dal sito ufficiale?
<glpiana> !release | onoriam
<ubot-it> onoriam: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onoriam> Ok riprovo
<onoriam> glpiana grazie sei prezioso
<realnot> ragazzi, per file .nfo cosa usate, c'è qualche script particolare o qualche applicazione?
<glpiana> realnot, non è un semplice file di testo? controlla che file è col comando: file NOME.nfo
<realnot> i file .nfo contengono le informazioni dell'album musicale, da quel che ho capito sono in ascii
<realnot> glpiana: ora vedo
<realnot> glpiana: 00-Eminem-Recovery.nfo: Non-ISO extended-ASCII English text, with CRLF line terminators
<glpiana> realnot, per me è un file di testo semplice. vedi se gedit lo apre
<realnot> si, per aprirlo lo apre, solo che forse non lo codifica, trovo dei caratteri strani
<realnot> e quando lo vado a salvare le informazioni non vengono interpretate, ad esempio se cambio il nome dell'album su Rhythmbox non vengono apportate modifiche
<realnot> ovvero, elimino il file e provo a ricaricare la cartella, ma trova sempre il nome dell'album di prima :(
<glpiana> realnot, mi sa che legge i tag degli mp3, non il file nfo di cui parli tu
<Shell0xLogger> buongiorno a tutti
<realnot> glpiana: ora vedo
<filo1234> !ciao Shell0xLogger
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<filo1234> !ciao | Shell0xLogger
<ubot-it> Shell0xLogger: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<realnot> glpiana: vero, ho modificato manualmente il nome dell'album in tutti gli mp3. Grazie per l'aiuto :)
<glpiana> :)
<misterblu> ho questo prob, installare su sony vaio ubuntu in dual boot avendo a disposizione solo una partizione ancora libera, sony occupa le altre tre per recovery, file sistem e credo swap, che faccio
<Odo> misterblu, un po' anomala come cosa, di solito ci sono solo 2 partizioni occupate, la recovery e il sistema, windows per inte4nderci
<Odo> misterblu, tu ridimensioni la seconda partizione, quella del sistema per intenderci, e dalla nuova ne crei 2 per ubuntu, sistema e swap, nel caso vuoi averela home staccata ne crei 3
<misterblu> odo hai ragione, ma mi trovo in sto casino e se usassi la partizione di swap di win come partizione di swap per ubuntu?
<Odo> misterblu, hai creat o una partizione di swap per windows?
<misterblu> no ho tre partizioni create da sony su questo pc vaio, ora ti dico esattamento cosa sono
<Shell0xLogger> misterblu se formatti o cancelli le partioni di windows quelle che hai detto tu per il recovery.. non succede altro che non puoi far ritornare il computer alle impostazione predefinite di fabbrica..
<Shell0xLogger> ti consiglio di comprare un hd esterno anche da 40gb
<Shell0xLogger> costa pochissimo
<Shell0xLogger> visto che non hai spazione
<Shell0xLogger> spazio*
<Odo> misterblu, vabbe' tu fai cosi' ripartiziona  quella grande di windows e crei le 2 partizioni per linux, al massimo quando riaprirai windows se non trova la swap gli ridici il disco qual'e'
<misterblu> è quello che pensavo anch'io
<Odo> misterblu, e comunque per la cronaca, io non toglierei la partizione di recovery
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> avrei un problema grave con il gestore aggiornamenti e con il gestore pacchetti
<misterblu> odo, non ho nessuna intenzione di farlo sony la crea abbinata ad un tasto funzione speciale che automatizza il rispristino della macchina
<Odo> misterblu, bravo ;)
<Odo> ok io vado afk per un po' a dopo
<Shell0xLogger> cristian_c:  esponi il tuo problema
<cristian_c> per ragioni disviluppo avevo dovuto scaricare dal sito ufficiale libsdl-mixer1.2 (la versione aggiornata)
<cristian_c> era un rpm, e tuttoè andato beneconvertendolo con alien
<cristian_c> e installandolo con gdebi
<Shell0xLogger> che distro hai
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<cristian_c> 10.10
<Shell0xLogger> e che problemi ti da con gli apt?
<cristian_c> il problema è arrivato quando l'installazione di un alòtro programma ha richiesto la versione vecchia del pacchetto
<cristian_c> risulta un altro pacchetto danneggiato
<cristian_c> quindi anche il gestore aggiornamenti e synaptic
<cristian_c> libsdl-net
<Shell0xLogger> libsdl-net è questo  il vecchio?
<cristian_c> il problema allora è che ho provato a disinstallare la versione aggiornata per ripristianre la vecchia libsdl-mixer1.2
<cristian_c> no, parlo di mixer
<cristian_c> infatti è questo il pacchetto che dava problemi a sdl-net
<cristian_c> e che lo ha danneggiato
<cristian_c> infatti provava a installare la vecchia versione di mixer
<Shell0xLogger> il synaptic te lo fa aprire?
<cristian_c> sì
<Shell0xLogger> aprilo
<misterblu> odo,  delle tre partizioni una è di 100 mb system reservd
<misterblu> odo, scusa system reserved
<cristian_c> il problema adesso è sugli aggiornamenti
<misterblu> odo ci sei
<Shell0xLogger> trovalo su synaptic libsdl-mixer1.2
<Shell0xLogger> e disinstallalo
<Shell0xLogger> controlla anche se ci sono altre versioni
<cristian_c> C'è un pacchetto danneggiato nelsistema. Usare il filtro «Danneggiati» per trovarlo.
<Shell0xLogger> si
<cristian_c> il problema è che non è installato
<cristian_c> e non riesco a trovare la versione aggiornata
<cristian_c> per disinstallarla
<Shell0xLogger> ok asp
<Shell0xLogger> 1.2.1 va bene?
<cristian_c> il repository ha la 1.2.8
<cristian_c> mentre io avevo installato la 1.2.11
<cristian_c> e ovviamente la 1.2.8 non è installata
<Shell0xLogger> prova ad installarla
<cristian_c> siccome si verificava un errore in fase di installazione della 1.2.8, avevo provato a cancellare il file .so
<cristian_c> col risultato che adesso non funziona neanche l'sdl aggiornato
<cristian_c> l'errore riguardava la sovrascrittura del file, ma ora te lo posto
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<cristian_c> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.8-6build1_i386.deb: tentata sovrascrittura di "/usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0" presente anche nel pacchetto sdl-mixer 1.2.11-2
<cristian_c> eppure l'ho anche cancellato quel file, infatti code::blocks non lo trova
<cristian_c> qualche idea su come ripristianre il tutto?
<Shell0xLogger> cristian hai provato ad installarlo aprendo coi due click il pacchetto debian?
<cristian_c> intendi la versione dei repo?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> o quella nuova che ho installato con gdebi?
<Shell0xLogger> la .deb
<Shell0xLogger> la .8
<cristian_c> il problema è che se provo a fare doppio clic sul deb ottengo subito errore
<cristian_c> ma della 8 non ho il deb
<cristian_c> è la versione dei repo
<Shell0xLogger> /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.8-6build1_i386.deb
<cristian_c> è così
<cristian_c> quindi devo andare in /var
<Shell0xLogger> cristian_c:
<Shell0xLogger> prova a dare questo comando da terminale
<cristian_c> Dipendenze non integre
<Shell0xLogger> sudo rm /usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0
<Shell0xLogger> e dopo fai sudo cp /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.8-6build1_i386.deb  /usr/lib/
<cristian_c> Il sistema presenta delle dipendenze non integre. Impossibile procedere finché il problema non è risolto. Eseguire «gksudo synaptic» o «sudo apt-get install -f» in un terminale.
<cristian_c> ora provo
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<cristian_c> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0": File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> comunque avevo già provato con apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> ottenevo l'errore di sovrascrittura di prima
<Shell0xLogger> cristian_c:
<Shell0xLogger> fai cd /usr/lib/
<Shell0xLogger> e dopo
<Shell0xLogger> dir
<Shell0xLogger> vedi se ce
<jester-> cristian_c: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwite pacco.deb
<FloodBotIt2> Shell0xLogger: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> cristian_c:  significa che hai un pacchetto del put
<cristian_c> libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0.10.1
<cristian_c> c'è questo
<cristian_c> jester-, ti riferisci a questo: libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.8-6build1_i386.deb ?
<cristian_c> la cosa strana è che la versione 1.2.11 installata non risultava presente nel gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> allora io vado con il --force
<jester-> cristian_c: la pacchetto che installandolo va in sovrascrittura
<jester-> è fatto male
<cristian_c> dpkg: opzione force/refuse "overwite" sconosciuta
<jester-> overwrite
<cristian_c> giusto :D
<jester-> scrivi sopra
<cristian_c> fatto
<Shell0xLogger> jester hai studiato linux su qualche guida?
<jester-> Shell0xLogger: nu, tutta pratica
<francesca> salve a tutti, un caro amico qualche giorno fa mi ha installato xubuntu su un vecchio portatile, ora lui è all'estero x lavoro, e il pc mi da un piccolo problema ogni tanto all'avvio il puntatore del mouse compare con dei ghirigori e risulta inutilizzabile, unica soluzione è riavviare
<francesca> c'è un modo per ripristinarlo o per sistemare le cose?nn sono molto esperta ho linux solo da qualche giorno!
<Shell0xLogger> jester-:  capito
<jester-> francesca: che scheda grafica hai
<jester-> francesca: controlla che siano disabilitati gli effetti minghia
<francesca> è una ati, ma il modello non me lo ricordo
<francesca> effetti minghia? cosa sono e come si fa?
<francesca> mi prendi in giro?
<jester-> francesca: non conosco xfce ma prova da destro sul menu/cambiasfondo/effetti visivi , visto che si appoggia a gnime
<jester-> gnome*
<jester-> francesca: da destro sul desktop scusa
<jester-> francesca: e prova a cambiare tema
<francesca> avevo capito, non trovo nulla sugli effetti
<francesca> nemmeno nelle impostazioni
<jester-> francesca: prova a cambiare tema
<luciferoserra> Ciao a tutti!
<francesca> provo.la cosa strana è che succede anche prima del login
<jester-> francesca: è facile che sia il driver video visto che il pc lè un po vecc
<francesca> il mio amico mi ha spiegato che si cambiano solo le impostazioni dell'utente, infatti mi ha fatto 2 utenti uno con privilegi e uno senza
<luciferoserra> Espongo il mio "problema": io ho appena installato ubuntu server su un vecchio pc ma non volendo avere troppi monitor per la casa vorrei sapere se fosse possibile accedervi via rete locale..
<francesca> quindi come si può risolvere? xubuntu nn serve proprio per i pc vecc come dici tu?
<jester-> francesca: i privilegi servono per operazioni fuori dalla home utente
<glpiana> !ssh | luciferoserra
<ubot-it> luciferoserra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<jester-> francesca: non è questione della grafica. l'os è comune, xfce ha una grafica un po piu leggera tutto li
<luciferoserra> funziona anche da rete locale?
<jester-> francesca: si puo provare a togliere lo splash screen all'avvio anche
<francesca> quindi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> luciferoserra: certo che si
<luciferoserra> ok! XD Scusate la domanda stupida!! XD grazie mille!!
<jester-> francesca: che editor usa xfce
<luciferoserra> ciaooo!!
<jester-> luciferoserra: ssh
<jester-> francesca: sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<francesca> ok
<jester-> francesca: cerca "quiet splash" e fallo diventare "ro"
<jester-> francesca: poi nel terminale dai sudo update-grub
<francesca> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<francesca> fatto
<francesca> ora?
<jester-> francesca: salva
<francesca> ok
<jester-> francesca: nel terminale dai sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> grazie jester-
<francesca> fatto
<jester-> cristian_c: e de che
<jester-> francesca: al boot vedrai il verbose del kernel invece dello splash
<jester-> sperem che risolva
<francesca> ok!
<francesca> ti ringrazio per la pazienza, come posso sdebitarmi?
<jester-> francesca: basta  e avanza il grazie
<francesca> :-*
<ceon1> buongiorno
<ceon1> mi sapreste dire perchè un kernel va in panico?  ho fatto un'installazione e poi ho ripristinato il grub di ubuntu da live ma al riavvio dell'altra distro il kernel si impanica
<massimo18> ceon1: francamente non ho capito
<jester-> cosa centri grub col kernel panicato
<ceon1> allora
<ceon1> io ho ubuntu su una partizione, stamane ho installato una distro su un'altra partizione ma al riavvio trovo solo la seconda e quindi ripristino il grub
<ceon1> ubuntu parte normalmente, ma l'altra distro mi da un kernel panic
<filo1234> ceon1: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_panic
<ceon1> è dovuto al ripristino del grub che ho fatto?
<jester-> ceon1: che distro è l'altra
<ceon1> pclinuxos enlightenment 17
<massimo18> ceon1: secondo me è dovuto all'altra distro quindi ubuntu non ci azzecca niente
<jester-> ceon1: ha un solo kernel installato la distro foresta?
<ceon1> jester-,  credo di si, ho fatto l'installazione e poi cambiato la lingua e riavviato, ma al riavvio il kernel è andato
<jester-> ceon1: se hai un solo kernel con cui partire e si è fottuto cè niente da fare
<massimo18> ceon1: ma funzionava prima del cambio lingua?
<glpiana> a meno che avesse qualche opzione di boot
<ceon1> massimo18,  non lo sò non ho riavviato prima di cambiare la lingua, era la prima cosa che ho cambiato
<massimo18> ceon1: non so che dirti
<ceon1> non ricordo se avesse qualche opzione di boot, era anche in inglese l'installer e non ci capivo molto
<glpiana> ceon1, puoi provare con le classiche opzioni, chessò, acpi=off
<ceon1> ma quando mi esce la schermata del kernel in panico non posso fare nulla glpiana  se non riavviare
<glpiana> ceon1, le opzioni di boot si danno prima del boot, non dopo. edita la riga di grub relativa a quel kernel
<ceon1> ok vedo cosa riesco a combinare
<ceon1> intanto grazie a tutti
<domi88> salve a tutti. vorrei sapere come posso unire dei file scaricati da megaupload di un film che sono in formato .bin
<glpiana> domi88, non è argomento di questo canale
<massimo18> o_O
<glpiana> e credo sia pure illegale quello di cui stai parlando
<lince> ciao a tutti. per i miei amici glpiana e jester- che si son molto adoperati a risolvermi un problema non da poco: ho risolto installando semplicemente la versione beta di firefox 4.0. sembra vada benissimo
<domi88> pota come no? e dove devo andare?? su win lo sapevo fare ma su ubuntu come faccio? so solo che è come fosse una copia di un dvd.
<glpiana> !irc | domi88
<ubot-it> domi88: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<massimo18> domi88: prova su www.gdf.it
<e-DIO-t> massimo18: +1
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> lince: bene
<Shell0xLogger> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs713.ash1/161183_100001149491557_5010468_n.jpg Lorenzo de Liso
<Shell0xLogger> asd
<Shell0xLogger> Blackz
<glpiana> !chat | Shell0xLogger
<ubot-it> Shell0xLogger: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> Shell0xLogger: aaaaaaand wtfsbt?
<Shell0xLogger> glpiana ho sbagliato chan U.u
<glpiana> Shell0xLogger, me ne sono accorto
<Shell0xLogger> xD
<lince> grazie per la cortesia che mi avete usato. se capitate in toscana... glpiana jester-
<glpiana> lince, :)
<massimo18> pare una minaccia
<lince> buona giornata
<Shell0xLogger> roby:  dimmi tutto
<glpiana> Shell0xLogger, leggi di là per cortesia
<evanmac> salve
<evanmac> dici a me? :D
<OverMe> ??
<babau> salve a tutti
<babau> sono al lavoro per rimettere in seso il pc della mamma
<babau> sesto*
<jester-> sesto san giovanni?
<babau> seh
<babau> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813090
<babau> il problema immagino lo conosciate, si pianta al boot e fa' casino con questo misterioso uuid
<zappo_> ciao a tutti, ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao zappo_
<glpiana> !uuid | babau non è misterioso
<ubot-it> babau non è misterioso: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<filo1234> babau: be verifica l'uuid con una live e nel caso sistema fstab
<babau> non esiste modo di farlo bootare senza usare una live?
<filo1234> babau: si, puoi editare il grub al boot e metetre la partizione giusta al posto dell'UUID
<filo1234> ad esmpio root=/dev/sda1
<babau> yeah
<filo1234> ma in ogni caso devi sistemare dopo
<evanmac> salve, avrei una domanda, posso farla?
<glpiana> !aiuto | evanmac
<ubot-it> evanmac: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<evanmac> vi espongo la situazione: macbook pro (marca apple) con ubuntu 10.10, non riesco in nessun modo a fargli leggere i dischi formattati hfs plus, e ne ho bisogno per recuperare i vecchi dati e riutilizzare il disco esterno per farei backup di ubuntu, come fare?
<babau> filo1234:  ho identificato sta' partizione come sda6
<glpiana> !info hfsutils
<ubot-it> hfsutils (source: hfsutils): Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes. In component main, is extra. Version 3.2.6-11build3 (lucid), package size 76 kB, installed size 232 kB
<glpiana> !info hfsplus
<ubot-it> hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build3 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 260 kB
<glpiana> !info hfsutils-tcltk
<ubot-it> hfsutils-tcltk (source: hfsutils): Tcl/Tk interfaces for reading and writing Macintosh volumes. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.6-11build3 (lucid), package size 112 kB, installed size 308 kB
<glpiana> evanmac, guarda i tre pacchetti qui sopra
<jester-> evanmac: usualmente ub ubunto legge hfs
<evanmac> ok, pare che hfs plus funzioni su lucid, ovvero la 10.04, ma pare non voglia saperne di andare con la 10.10
<jester-> evanmac: ma le partizioni vanno montate
<evanmac> ho provato anche a rimuovere il journaling, installato hfs+ da apt-get, ma continua a dirmi che ho solo il permesso di lettura su quel disco
<glpiana> evanmac, sarà un problema di permessi allora
<evanmac> leggere non è un problema, ho anche necessità di scrivere per poter sincronizzare dei dati con il mac
<jester-> evanmac: installa il pacchetto hfs -non-ricordo
<evanmac> glpiana: dovrei cambiare i permessi al disco?
<glpiana> evanmac, se leggere non è un problema perchè prima hai scritto: non riesco in nessun modo a fargli leggere i dischi formattati hfs plus ?
<glpiana> evanmac, deciditi
<jester-> evanmac: a parte il fatto che linux su un mac è comico
<glpiana> evanmac, leggi o non leggi?
<evanmac> non mi sono spiegato
<evanmac> a leggere non ho problema, ho necessità anche di scrivere da linux per poter sincronizzare dei dati col mac
<glpiana> jester-, ma poi ci metti lo stile da mac, la dock tipo mac e sembra un mac :P
<evanmac> e non riesco a scrivere sul disco
<glpiana> evanmac, allora è un problema di permessi
<evanmac> jester: io ho un macbook pro, voglio mollare apple, dici che conviene riutilizzare una macchina che già piuttosto che comprarne un'altra? :D
<jester-> glpiana: eh so e non hai un cazzo da fare e vuoi complicarti la vita
<glpiana> evanmac, prova un sudo chown TUOUTENTE:TUOUTENTE /media/directory_dove_è_montato
<evanmac> ok, adesso prendo il disco e provo
<evanmac> mo torno
<jester-> evanmac: a quale pro mollare osx per linux?
<jester-> evanmac: la scrittura di hfs non è supportata
<babau> filo1234: devo editare una sola linea?
<babau> ci sono due linee con l'uuid
<evanmac> jester: ok, posso solo recuperare i dati ma non scriverci sopra, buono a sapersi
<evanmac> e cmq mollare osx ha il suo perché
<jester-> lol
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<babau> 'search' e 'linux'
<babau> ho provato in combinazione entrambe..
<evanmac> non foss'altro perché apple si sta spostando verso una "iosizzazione" del sistema
<e-DIO-t> domanda antizingarate: ma se volessi fare unar egola d'accesso temporizzata per iptables, posso andare di crontab + iptables o ci sono metodi meno rudi?
<evanmac> e questo vuol dire che gli utenti di osx saranno sempre più chiusi nel "giardino delle pecore"
<jester-> mah
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, perchè no?
<evanmac> siccome ho scelto macos una ventina d'anni fa proprio per non avere questo problema con windows (o il dos), allora lo mollo per andare verso un s.o. più libero
<evanmac> che al momento è linux
<jester-> evanmac: ogni testa un piccolo mondo
<e-DIO-t> glpiana: e che ne so, magari avevano fatto un moduletto "interno" che gia' gestiva il tempo
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, ah non so :)
<evanmac> jester: ma tu per quale motivo usi ubuntu, allora?
<glpiana> !chat| evanmac
<ubot-it> evanmac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> evanmac: e hai il vantaggio che un paio di 100 euri pii una macchinetta buona per linucs
<evanmac> ok, ma, ripeto, io i mac già ce li ho in casa
<glpiana> !chat| evanmac
<ubot-it> evanmac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<evanmac> svenderli per prendere un'altra macchina mi sembra un controsenso
<glpiana> evanmac, e moccala!
<jester-> evanmac: disfatene
<evanmac> "moccala"?
<glpiana> evanmac, smettila. pianatala
<evanmac> scusa
<glpiana> evanmac, sei off topic, joina #ubuntu-it-chat
<evanmac> non volevo dare fastidio
<evanmac> ok, scusa
<evanmac> non avevo capito
<evanmac> lo joino
<FloodBotIt2> evanmac: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<babau> hei hei!
<babau> amici, sto' tentando di fare bootare sto ubuntu dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<babau> da' un errore relativo all'uuid del disco, che e' effettivamente cambiato
<filo1234> babau: ti ho gia detto cosa fare
<babau> ho visto
<babau> ma ottengo scarsi risultati
<filo1234> tipo?
<babau> ci sono due linee contentei lo stesso uuid
<babau> una e' search e l'altra e' linux
<babau> devo sostituirle entrambe?
<filo1234> certo
<babau> sostituisco anche i flag della prima?
<filo1234> devi solo mettere la partizione giusta
<filo1234> stop
<babau> error: no such device /dev/sda6
<babau> il 6 l'ho tirato fuori facendo ls -l dev/disck/by-uuid
<filo1234> babau: ma ora sei con la live o che?
<babau> no dalla shell che mi restituisce
<babau> bootando con la 'recovry mode'
<filo1234> babau: ma quale è la partizione che ti da problemi scusa?
<babau> l'unica che possiedo
<filo1234> mase hai sda6?? a tuo dire
<filo1234> vuol dire che ne hai minimo 5
<babau> ho anche windows
<filo1234> babau: fdisk -l
<filo1234> cosa da?
<babau> non sono sicuro ci sia, ora guardo
<filo1234> babau: anche se hai windows se dici di avere una sda6 hai sempre almeno 5 partizioni
<filo1234> babau: fai prima a venire qui da live e si vede
<filo1234> altrimenti al buio ci serve un gatto
<nicotano> salve
<nikola> Salve a tutti, ho installato window 7 10 minuti fa, adesso nn riesco più ad accedere a kubuntu. Come faccio per ripristinare il grub?
<crossed> ciao ragazzi...ho installato ubuntu 10.04 in un acer aspire one e  nn si vede niente nello schermo...ha finito l'installazione e funziona il pc ma lo schermo rimane nero
<OverMe> !grub | nikola
<ubot-it> nikola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<crossed> si è acceso ed ho fatto il login mi ha fatto la musichetta d'accesso ma lo schermo è nero
<nikola> grazie :D
<crossed> chi mi aiuta?
<crossed> ???aiuto
<crossed> hey?
<nicotano> crossed, se hai il cursore disponiibile nel terminale digita  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<crossed> c'è nessuno?
<crossed> help me!
<jester-> !aiuto | crossed
<ubot-it> crossed: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<crossed> completamente nero lo schermo...senza cursore
<jester-> dopo aver pacioccato cosa?
<crossed> faccio alt+f2 e digito terminal
<crossed> ho installato uvbuntu 10.04 su un aspire one e lo schermo resta nero
<jester-> crossed: appena dopo intallato o dopo aver aggiunto driver ati
<attempt> hai il terminale quindi?
<crossed> ho acceso il pc e mi ha chiasto di mettere nome e password (io lo sapevo perchè conosco ubtuntu ma lo schermo era completamente nero)
<crossed> ho fatto l' accesso e lo schermo resta nero
<crossed> faccio alt f2 e poi digito i comandi che mi ha detto nicotano?
<crossed> appena dopo installato
<nicotano> crossed, dai ctrl+alt+f2
<jester-> crossed: startx sortisce qualche effetto?
<crossed> non ho niente
<crossed> pero' se faccio alt f2 e digito terminal forse me lo apre e posso diglitare
<nicotano> crossed, se hai un terminale disponibile reinstalla e riconfigura xserver
<FrigoVuoto> ciao ho firefox che non si apre
<crossed> nn lo so
<jester-> crossed: mi sa che hai fatto installazione farlocca , cosa hai scelto al partizionamento
<FrigoVuoto> mi da questo messaggio : Firefox had a problem and crashed. We'll try to restore your tabs and windows when it restarts.
<crossed> ho fatto una partizione con / da 20 gb
<jester-> FrigoVuoto: killall firefox
<crossed> 1 partizione con /home da 138 gb
<jester-> crossed: e poi?
<crossed> e una partizione da swap di d gb
<crossed> *2 gb
<FrigoVuoto> jester?
<jester-> crossed: e hai settato / e /home?
<crossed> ho dato invio ed ha installato
<jester-> crossed: usare ext4, montare come / e /home?
<crossed> si
<crossed> 2 partizioni diverse
<FrigoVuoto> che devo fare?
<jester-> crossed: se non hai dato il punto di mount
<crossed> e quale punto di mount?
<crossed> riinstallo?
<jester-> crossed: serttato pure formattare / e pure la home se vuota?
<attempt> !
<jester-> crossed: in manule cliccando le 2 partizioni esce una gui
<crossed> non ho settato il punto di mount perhcè non so che è...ho dato di formattare alle 3 partizioni
<jester-> crossed: e li setti ext4 format e usare come
<Shell0xLogger> omg
<crossed> li ho settati ext3
<crossed> usare come?
<Shell0xLogger> dovevi dare /
<Shell0xLogger> l'altra /home
<jester-> crossed: se non hai settato il muont (usare come)
<Shell0xLogger> e  un area di swap
<crossed> ho fatto quello shell0xloger
<jester-> crossed: / alla 2o giga e /home all'altra
<jester-> la swap si sincula lui a prenderla
<crossed> vado a mangiare...reisntallo e durante l' installazione mi aiutate voi ok?
<jester-> crossed: acca stamo
<crossed> ok...grazie raga
<FrigoVuoto> adesso va thx
<e-DIO-t> mmmh http://pastebin.com/qeFn32hg << raga', ma questo fa quello che penso? Permettere una connessione nuova alla volta su $IP:22 e bloccare i burst?
<Shell0xLogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yP6L3wGnNc&feature=related
<crossed> eccomi
<changer> salve a tutti! ho un piccolo problema con una partizione; ho creato una partizione di 60gb in ext4 per usarla come archivio dati, appena la apro da kubuntu nn mi è pero possibile scriverci sopra e mi compare una cartella inaccessibile lost+found...  Come posso fare?
<changer> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<crossed> jester- sto per iniziare
<jester-> changer: devi usare sudo oppure fare un punto di mount fisso e dare owner:gruppo del tuo utente
<crossed> sono davanti al pc
<jester-> crossed: arriva al partizionamento
<crossed> ok
<changer> jester dove posso trovare una guida per il punto di mount fisso e per dare owner al gruppo
<changer> ?
<jester-> !fstab | changer
<ubot-it> changer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<changer> ok grazie
<crossed> sono alla partizione
<changer> jester e per la cartella lost+found cosa è?
<crossed> jester- sono alla partizione
<jester-> crossed: vai in manuale
<crossed> fatto
<jester-> crossed: clicca la partizione da 20 per /
<crossed> ora che faccio?
<jester-> crossed: esce la gui
<jester-> spunta usare ext4 jurnaled, formattare, usare come /
<crossed> ho 160 gb di spazio libero
<jester-> crossed: hai le partizioni fatte o hai dello spazio non allocato
<crossed> okk..quella da 20 è fatta
<jester-> prima avevi detto di aver creato 2 piu swap
<crossed> non esce nessuna gui
<crossed> si
<jester-> crossed: su quella da 138 uguale ma usare cone /home
<crossed> e sulla swap?
<jester-> crossed: se 10.10 con doppioclick esce il menu (gui)
<jester-> la swap si arrangia l'installer, vai avanti
<crossed> sii.ok
<crossed> mi dice che alcune delle partizioni que ho creato sono troppo piccole.fai le partizioni almeno della grandezza : /home 0tb0
<crossed> che faccio jester-?
<jester-> crossed: se haoi settato le due partizioni vai avanti
<crossed> si...ma mi dice che è troppo piccola ma è di 138 gb
<jester-> crossed: secondo me ti conviene fafre una cosa
<crossed> cosa?
<crossed> cosa?
<jester-> crossed: troni indietro, con gparted cancelli le partizioni fatte, rivai in installazione e scegli usare lo spazio libero contiguo
<crossed> ok
<jester-> crossed: si arangia lui a fare tutto e fregatene della home separata
<crossed> non le posso eliminare direttamente da qui?
<jester-> crossed: prova
<crossed> le ha cancellate...ma a me serve la partizione separata perchè sul pc ho cose importantissime
<jester-> crossed: serve a un tubo se sta sullo stesso hd
<jester-> crossed: comunque rifalle
<crossed> ok
<jester-> di grandezza adeguata
<crossed> ok
<crossed> ora mi compare una dev/sdc con 4 giga in fat32
<crossed> ah..scusa
<crossed> niente.è la penna usb
<changer> caduto
<changer> :D
<changer> di nuovo salve
<leopesto_lxde> salve
<jester-> zaaaalllve leopesto
<leopesto_lxde> jester-, bella zio!
<crossed> jester- mi dà un errore nel formattare in ext4
<jester-> crossed: cioè?
<crossed> avevo formattato la penna xD
<jester-> crossed: hai settato ext4 jurlaing e formattare?
<jester-> lol
<jester-> toglila la penna
<crossed> tolta
<leopesto> crossed, che errore ti da?
<crossed> la penna mi serve perkè l' acer aspire one non ha il lettore cd
<crossed> non lo vedo +
<leopesto> gestore dischi la vede?
<jester-> crossed: se hai promattao la live cosa installi
<jester-> fromattato*
<crossed> lo so
<crossed> ora me ne sn accorto
<crossed> xD
<jester-> lol
<crossed> rimesso ubuntu e la live è partita
<crossed> jester...il pc sta installando
<crossed> ma se nn si vede niente dopo che faccio???
<jester-> crossed: se hai fatto giusto vedi che funza
<crossed> ok
<crossed> speriamo che funzia
<changer> jester ho provato a seguire la guida che mi hai consigliato
<changer> ma anche in quel modo nn va
<changer> nn posso scrivere nella partizione
<crossed> jester...gli ho detto di fare l' installazione automaticamente ma nn si vede nnt
<jester-> changer: hai creato il ounti di mount in /media o /mnt?
<crossed> ke faccio???avvio la live?
<changer> media
<jester-> crossed: riavvia la live va
<crossed> ok
<jester-> changer: e sarebbe?
<crossed> ma in modalità live?
<crossed> oppure installazione
<changer> ho fatto una cartella in media/archivio
<jester-> crossed: si reinstalla
<jester-> changer: e il tuo user come si chiama
<changer> e poi seguendo le istruzioni ho aggiunto la rica di comando nel file
<crossed> il sistema funziona ma lo schermo è nero come se fosse rotto
<changer> changer
<jester-> crossed: prova a partire un recovery mode e al menu vai in grafica sicura
<crossed> come si fà il recovery mode?
<jester-> changer: sudo chown changer:changer /media/archivio
<jester-> crossed: al boot non vedi il menu di grub?
<crossed> no
<jester-> crossed: se non lo vedi pigia tab
<jester-> mentre parte
<jester-> piu volte
<crossed> faccio una installazione oem?
<jester-> no
<crossed> e vedo se va?
<changer> perfetto grazie jester :D, questa cosa la devo fare ogni volta del chown?
<jester-> crossed: non devi far partire la usb
<jester-> changer: no
<changer> ok quindi se tutto è andato ok ad ogni avvio mi sarrà possibile scrivere sulla partizioe tranquillamente :D
<crossed> evvaiiiiiiiii
<jester-> changer: yesss
<changer> un altra domanda, aprendo la partizione da windows potro scrivefre anche da li?
<jester-> visto che la cartella adesso è del tuo user
<crossed> ora lo shcermo resta marrone
<jester-> crossed: altri , eccetto root, non potranno scrivere
<jester-> crossed: riavvia in live va
<changer> quindi da windows nn potro scrivere sulla partizione?
<crossed> e che faccio dalla live?
<crossed> sono nella live
<crossed> che faccio jester- ?
<jester-> crossed: si renstalla come dio coamnda
<jester-> non vedi che ne abbiamo uno in canake
<crossed> noooooooooooooooooooo
<jester-> le
<crossed> e chi è dio?
<jester-> e-DIO-t:
<crossed> ah..dio ti ha detto qualcosa?
<jester-> avvia la live che famo prima
<crossed> ho avviato l' install
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, faccio una piccola domanda: come faccio ad installare ubuntu 10.10 su aspire one? quando metto l'hd si avvia grub e poi esce error 17, helpme place
<changer> jester come faccio per poterci scrivere sia da kubuntu che da windos?
<jester-> changer: se in ext4 da winzoz manco la vedi
<changer> si
<changer> vedere la vedo grazie al driver che ho scaricato
<jester-> fa ubuntu scrivi winzoz ma non il contrario
<changer> devo perforza crearla in winzoz in ntfs?
<changer> nn posso tenerla in ext4?
<crossed> jester- che devo fare?
<illupa> .....
<jester-> changer: se la vuoi scrivere anche da win la fai in ntfs
<jester-> o fat
<changer> ok grazie :D
<movimento> salve ragazzi ho un problema con l'hostare un sito su un dominio dot.tk
<changer> ci provo
<crossed> jester-
<e-DIO-t> chi mi nomina in chan?
<jester-> crossed: a che punto sei
<movimento> volevo caricare su dot.tk wordpress
<crossed> jester- sono alla schermata della live... intall
<jester-> e-DIO-t: i fedeli che ti reclamano
<crossed> o oppure provo ubuntu senza installarlo?
<movimento> ma unico problema è che non so l'hostname per caricare wordpress e tutti i suoi relativi file sul dominio
<jester-> crossed: apri gparted e dimmi come si combinato
<jester-> !chat | movimento
<ubot-it> movimento: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<crossed> quindi lo provo senza installare
<movimento> qual'è l'hostname del sito dot.tk
<movimento> a
<jester-> crossed: si
<crossed> ok
<crossed> partito
<crossed> quasi
<crossed> ancora carica
<crossed> ho sbagliato iso
<tanino> ciao a tutti non trovo  File.inf in quale cartella si trova? Grazie
<crossed> ho messo sulla penna la 11.04
<crossed> alpha 1
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<jester-> crossed: se lo usi per lavoro la va minga ben la alpha
<tanino> mi spiego meglio ho installato scaricato il drive per la rete wireless ndisgtk al momento dell'istallazione mi chiede di selezionare il file inf ma pultroppo non riesco a trovare sto file inf aiutino? Grazie
<jester-> tanino: che scheda è
<tanino> non lo so
<tanino> l'ho omprato ieri sto pc
<crossed> jester- con ubuntu 10.04 messo sulla penna lo faccio partire e mi di ce una cosa strana
<jester-> tanino: lspci | grep -i nework nel terminale
<tanino> ok
<jester-> tanino: lspci | grep -i network nel terminale
<jester-> mancava una t
<tanino> RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<jester-> tanino: iwconfig e incolla pastebin
<jester-> !paste | tanino
<ubot-it> tanino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550292/
<jester-> tanino: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550293/
<enzo_> ciao a tutti
<enzo_> ciao jester
<enzo_> ciao odo
<jester-> tanino: intanto sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<tanino> ok
<tanino> fatto
<enzo_> avrei bisogno di spiegazioni riguardo connessione con router
<jester-> tanino: prova un po a riavviare
<tanino> ok
<enzo_> jester
<jester-> enzo_:  cu fu
<enzo_> jester ciao
<jester-> ciao
<enzo_> jester avrei bisogno di aiuto riguardo connessione con router
<jester-> enzo_: cioè?
<enzo_> jester allora...
<Francky> Ciao, uscendo da ibernazione sulla prima applicazione che lancio il mouse va in palla, il cursore si muove ma non reagisce ai click. capitato mai?
<enzo_> jester ho due pc a casa uno con windows ed uno con ubuntu
<tanino> amico mio funziona benissimo grazie mille
<jester-> tanino: :D
<tanino> potresti darmi la procedura intera cosi la stampo vorrei provare anche nel mio sabayon che come ubuntu ha lo stesso problema? se puoi grazie
<jester-> enzo_ normalmente, se router, non fai niente oltre a far connettere il rutter, configurandolo, a internet
<jester-> enzo_:  se attacchi il filo va di sicuro
<jester-> se wifi in linux dipende
<enzo_> jester se collego il modem e router su windows e l'antennino ricevitore su ubuntu internet funziona ma non apre nessun portale che necessita di nome utente e password
<enzo_> jester-: ad esempio la posta elettronica
<enzo_> jester-: non so se mi sono spiegato
<jester-> enzo_: non capisco
<jester-> enzo_: ci va in internet o no
<jester-> e che centra il portale con pass
<enzo_> jester-: si ma non apre tutto ciò che necessita di password
<Cyanide> ciao stavo vercando di far funzionare l'adattatore bluetooth con l'auricolare per poterlo utilizzare con skype, l'auricolare viene riconosciuto e si connette, compare tra le periferiche audio e per quanto riguarda l'ingresso funziona, non riesco a sentire
<jester-> enzo_ logico che per la posta devi configurare il client
<jester-> enzo_: non ha senso che non ti apra nulla con pass
<enzo_> jester-: eppure è così
<jester-> enzo boh
<crossed> jester-
<jester-> enzo_ per esempio quale sito
<enzo_> jester-: se hai pazienza ti dico qualcosa ancora
<crossed> mi aiuti per quel problema?
<jester-> crossed: scrivi che anche altri intervengono al caso
<crossed> nessuno è intervenuto quando ho scritto
<enzo_> jester-: per esempio posta elettronica, banca, ebay ecc ecc
<crossed> ragazzi ... ho 1 problema... quando cerco di installare ubuntu su un acer aspire one faccio partire la penna usb e mi dice mi dice SYSLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 eDD Copiright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al Unknown keyword in configuration file:gfxboot
<jester-> enzo_ va che non ha senso la cosa. togli il blocco popup da firefox per cominciare
<enzotib> crossed, la penna con che sistema l'hai fatta?
<crossed> con ubuntu
<enzotib> crossed, sì, ok, ma che versione?
<crossed> 10.04 upgradato a 10.10
<enzo_> jester-: ho provato a collegare via filo il pc con ubuntu e funziona tutto ma quando collego il pc con windows tramite antennino si ripresenta il problema
<Cyanide> ma che senso ha?
<enzo_> jester-: quindi sia se collegato via filo sia se collegato via antennino non apre le pagine che ti dicevo prima
<enzotib> crossed, dpkg -l | grep syslinux sulla macchina dove hai creato la usb
<jester-> enzo_ va che non ha senso la cosa. togli il blocco popup da firefox per cominciare
<enzo_> jester-: mentre se collegato da solo funziona tutto
<crossed> fatto
<jester-> enzo_ non riesco a trovare una spiegazione ogica se navighi normalmente con un router normale
<enzotib> crossed, mi interesserebbe vedere cosa ha scritto
<crossed> ok
<crossed> dpgk -l | grep syslinux
<enzo_> jester-: può essere perchè la rete non è protetta?
<Cyanide> crossed, questo è quello che ti ha detto enzo luivuole il risultato
<Cyanide> enzo no
<crossed> e come si apre pastebin?
<jester-> enzo_ centra nulla la rete se navighi , togli il blocco popup e prova ad usare chromium
<Cyanide> enzo_, quando navighi navighi non centra se il wi-fi è protetto o meno
<crossed> dov'è il link a pastebin?
<jester-> !paste | crossed
<ubot-it> crossed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzo_> jester-: chromium sarebbe il browser?
<Cyanide> jester-, non potrebbe aver bloccato il protocollo https in qualche modo?
<jester-> enzo_ yess installa chromium-browser
<enzo_> Cyanide: ciao
<jester-> Cyanide: boh
<crossed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550310/
<Cyanide> ciao
<jester-> qualcosa ha fatto
<enzo_> jester-: quello di google?
<crossed> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/550310/
<jester-> eh sudo aptget install chromium-browser
<enzotib> crossed, secondo me la usb non l'hai fatta con quel computer dove c'è quel syslinux
<crossed> si
<enzotib> crossed, prova a rifarla con quello e vedrai che va
<jester-> crossed: piglia la 10.10
<Francky> Se va in stand by con una finestra aperta quando esce da st-by Ubantu si incasina. BUG conosciuto ?
<crossed> io l'ho fatta con questo che ho davanti e il risultato del comando è del pc che ho davanti
<enzotib> crossed, rifai comunque
<enzotib> crossed, dopo aver formattato la penna
<crossed> certo
<enzo_> Cyanide: praticamente in internet mi funziona tutto se collego il pc con ubuntu da solo, quando c'è di mezzo il router non apre quelle pagine
<enzo_> jester-: comunque adesso provo chromium
<Cyanide> enzo_, si si ho letto la vicenda anche se non tutta ma ho capito il prblema che non è logico
<enzo_> jester-: quando posso ti farò sapere il risultato
<Cyanide> perché se tu avessi bloccato qualche cosa a questo punto non ti andrebbe ne n un modo ne nell'altro
<enzo_> Cyanide: provo come ha detto jester, poi ti farò sapere
<Cyanide> ecco bravo
<enzo_> ciao per adesso e grazie
<Cyanide> ciao
<enzo_> jester-: ciao
<jester-> enzo_ è un router o un odem telcazz pppoe
<enzo_> jester-: il modem è di alice o dlink (ho provato entrambi) il router è dlink
<enzo_> ci risentiamo ciao
<Cyanide> ho collegato con successo l'auricolare bluetooth al pc che viene inserito nell'harware si come periferica in ingresso che in uscito il problema è che funziona solo in ingresso e possibile farlo funzionare anche come auricolare oltre che come microfono?
<Cyanide> ciao
<Cyanide> jester-, ma il modem che influenza poteva avere sul problema di enzo? è solo curiosità
<jester-> Cyanide: col router non ha senso la cosa
<jester-> il modem funzia per un pc solo
<Cyanide> sinceramente io non sono arrivato tardi ma non ho capito come ha collegato il modem o il router al pc visto che diceva quando lo collega a windows, sinceramente avevo pensato a un modem usb
<Cyanide> sono arrivato tardi
<crossed> ha finito l' installazione ma non si vede niente
<crossed> l' schermo resta nero e si sente il suono della schermata di accesso
<crossed> funziona ma non si vede niente
<crossed> che devo fare enzotib?
<enzotib> crossed, quindi il problema del syslinux è superato?
<crossed> si..ora dopo che ho installato il pc si riavvia e parte ubuntu ... mi chiede password e user ma non si vede...lo schermo è completamente nero
<crossed> non c'è neanche il mouse
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<darkroom> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con le connessioni IPV4?
<crossed> aiuto enzotib
<crossed> si sentono i suoni di ubuntu ma lo schermo è nero
<enzotib> crossed, dev'essere un problema di scheda grafica, non so aiutarti
<crossed> e quindi che devo fare?
<enzotib> !chiedi | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<darkroom> ok scusate
<enzotib> crossed, se fai Ctrl-Alt-F1 va su un terminale a caratteri?
<crossed> non so ora vedo
<crossed> no
<crossed> schermo completamente nero
<darkroom> in pratica se accedo al pannello per modificare le impostazioni di ipv4 e dal menu a tendina scelgo metodo manuale nn mi fa applicare le impostazioni
<enzotib> darkroom, da liveusb?
<darkroom> no
<enzotib> darkroom, o livecd?
<Mikiok> Buona sera a tutti voglio istallare Wubi con Ubuntu ma vorrei alcune risposte.1) i files che salvo nell'ambiente Ubuntu li posso vedere anche da windows.2) se disistallo Wubi perdo anche i files creati in ambiente Ubuntu?
<Thomas_Anderson> crossed, che scheda grafica hai?, perché a me da lo stesso problema con una GeForce GT220
<darkroom> no il so è installato
<darkroom> ubuntu 10.10
<enzotib> Mikiok, 1) di no 2) se non fai prima un backup, sì
<Thomas_Anderson> Mikiok, wubi è un installer per ubuntu
<enzotib> Mikiok, correzione 1) no
<Cyanide> darkroom, ma tu clicchi aggiungi si?
<darkroom> si
<enzotib> darkroom, hai riempito i campi?
<Cyanide> darkroom, e a quel punto non ti si apre una tab dove inserire l'ip che vuoi?
<Mikiok> come posso fare per passare dei file da Ubunto a Win sullo stesso computer e viceversa??
<Thomas_Anderson> Mikiok, monti la partizione di windows e li sposti con un semplice Drag-&Drop
<Thomas_Anderson> Mikiok, da windows invece non puoi accedere alla partizione di ubuntu perché Winzozz gestisce solo ntfs e fat
<Cyanide> darkroom, sotto indirizzo una volta cliccato aggiungi si dovrebbe aprire un tab con il cursore dove scrivere l'ip che desideri ovviamente poi devi inserire anche gli altri dati getaway sub.mask ecc...
<Thomas_Anderson> mentre ubuntu(Linux) gestisce un sacco di filesystems
<darkroom> ok adesso ha funzionato
<darkroom> grazie a tutti
<darkroom> si si fatto tutto correttamente ma nn capisco perche nn mi faceva applicare gli indirizzi impostati
<darkroom> cmq ora ha funzionato tutto per il meglio
<FloodBotIt2> darkroom: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Mikiok> Riepilogando io ho windows e voglio provare Ubuntu. Quindi installo Ubuntu con Wubi. I files che faccio con openoffice su ambiente Ubuntu per poterli utilizzare su ambiente windows come posso spostarli?
<Thomas_Anderson> Mikiok, da ubuntu clicci sulla partizione dove è installato windows e la monti(questa operazione può anche essere automatizzata); a questo punto prendi i file creati con openoffice e li sposto nella cartella di windows che vuoi
<Thomas_Anderson> poi spegni il computer e lo avvii con windows, e da lì li modifichi oppure non so che
<Mikiok> Thomas, da quello che mi dici sembra semplice. Anche il montare una partizione??
<enzotib> Mikiok, in realtà con wubi la partizione windows è già montata sotto /host
<Mikiok> Quindi è facile da trovare??
<Thomas_Anderson> Mikiok, quando clicchi sulla partizione la monta automaticamente(però prima ti chiede la password di amministrazione); oppure modificando opportunamente un file(/etc/fstab) puoi fare in modo che un partizione venga caricata all'avvio
<Thomas_Anderson> Mikiok, ma tu non hai ancora mai provato ubuntu?
<Mikiok> Thomas, purtroppo ancora no. E' leggendo qua  e la mi sono venuti alcuni dubbi!!
<Thomas_Anderson> Mikiok, allora provalo da LiveCD.
<Mikiok> Ossia?? senza Wubi??
<Thomas_Anderson> esatto.
<Thomas_Anderson> tu puoi anche provare ubunut senza installarlo
<Mikiok> per quale motivo??
<Mikiok> Come faccio a provare ubunut senza istallarlo??
<Thomas_Anderson> dipende: o perché non vuoi installarlo definitivamente sul disco, o perché per motivi di sicurezza preferisci usarlo direttamente da Live CD oppure semplicemente per vedere com'è prima di installarlo
<Thomas_Anderson> allora...
<Thomas_Anderson> inserisci il CD di ubuntu
<Thomas_Anderson> e riavvii il computer
<Thomas_Anderson> appena acceso ,selezioni dal BIOS come unità di avvio il lettore CD/DVD e partirà il sistema dal CD
<Thomas_Anderson> a quel punto una volta caricato il sistema ti appare una finestra dove puoi scecgliere se installare ubuntu o provarlo senza installarlo
<Thomas_Anderson> e tu scegli di provarlo
<Thomas_Anderson> in pratica il sistema operativo invece di venir caricato dall'hard disk viene cariacto dal cd
<Thomas_Anderson> almeno in questo modo puoi già vedere un po' come funziona, interfaccia grafica e altro
<Thomas_Anderson> e se ti piace clicchi sull'icona "installa ubuntu"
<Mikiok> Thomas, secondo te è meglio rispetto che istallarlo con Wubi??
<Thomas_Anderson> io l'ho sempre installato da LiveCD almeno vedi anche subito se ci sono incompatibiltà hardware e come risolverle
<Mikiok> Ok, proverò da Livecd. Grazie a tutti!!
<Thomas_Anderson> Ok, ciaooo Mikiok, spero che apprezzerai Ubuntu quando lo vedrai
<roxdragon> non va il mic
<Thomas_Anderson> roxdragon, nel terminale scrivi alsamixer e assicurati che il microfono non sia Muto
<Cyanide> non riesco a far funzionare l'audio in uscita dell'auricolare bluetooth mentre in entrata è ok
<roxdragon> Thomas_Anderson,  gia fatto
<roxdragon> ma nulla
<Cyanide> si va alla pappatoia a dopo
<Thomas_Anderson> ciao Cyanide
<Thomas_Anderson> roxdragon hai provato a togliere il muto anche a MicBoost?
<Thomas_Anderson> ciao a tutti
<ignora> ciao
<ignora> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<chiara_> Hallo, I'd like to try Ubuntu in the new notebook I'll buy shortly. Shall I buy a notebook without operating system or one with Windows and then migrate to Ubuntu? Thanks, Chiara
<enzotib> !english | chiara_
<ubot-it> chiara_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<picardz> salve
<picardz> ho avviato una compilazione con make e mi e' uscito questo:
<picardz>  /root/pctv-340e-2-927fd2a915c4/v4l/config-compat.h:4: fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<enzotib> picardz, premesso che non è argomento inerente ubuntu, ma hai linux-headers-* installato?
<chiara> Ciao, vorrei provare Ubuntu sul nuovo notebook che compreró tra qualche giorno. Mi consigliate di comprare un notebook senza sistema operativo già installato oppure uno con Windows e poi migrare a Ubuntu? Grazie, Chiara
<picardz> enzotib: non lo so
<enzotib> chiara, se non ti serve windows, allora perché pagarlo?
<picardz> enzotib: e' un problema di linux header?
<enzotib> picardz, potrebbe
<picardz> enzotib: e quale devo installar il generic?
<chiara_> enzotib: ciao, ma posso installare Ubuntu su notebook che comprato senza sistema operativo non si connette a Internet?
<enzotib> picardz, ci sono buone probabilità che ce l'hai già installato, controlla con dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<picardz> enzotib: hai ragione, c'è tutto
<enzotib> chiara_, chiaramente devi già avere un cd o una usb, che puoi fare con un altro pc
<picardz> enzotib: quel problema potrebbe nascere dal fatto che ho un arch. x64 e quel driver e i386 ?
<enzotib> picardz, questo non lo so, ma sarebbe utili sapere cosa stai facendo e se ci sono istruzioni
<chiara_> enzotib: grazie, vero, che stupida! peró sul nuovo notebook senza Windows che interfaccia avró per accedere all'USB e scaricare Ubuntu?
<picardz> enzotib: ok, sto installando il driver per la scheda tv maledetta pctv 340e se  su ubuntu 10.10. La guida però e' per Ubuntu Karmic :P
<enzotib> chiara_, non potrai farlo se non c'è niente sopra, presupponevo che tu già avessi preparato una usb con un altro pc
<enzotib> picardz, quale guida?
<picardz> enzotib: http://www.crismonblog.org/ubuntu/pinnacle-pctv-340e-se-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9.10.html
<picardz> Non sono riuscito a trovare di meglio
<enzotib> picardz, hai installato tutti i pacchetti che ti diceva?
<picardz> si
<picardz> ah
<picardz> no
<picardz> in pratica questi ultimi non li trova, linux-firmware kaffeine dvb-apps
<enzotib> picardz, eppure ci sono quei pacchetti nei repo
<picardz> scusami, sbagliavo io
<enzotib> questo non ho capito dove va preso: linux-source-2.6.31.tar.bz2
<picardz> enzotib: l'ho preso dal deb del sito ubuntu
<enzotib> ecco, probabilmente devi sostituire tutti i 2.6.31 con il numero del tuo vero kernel
<chiara_> enzotib: si´preparo la usb di Ubuntu con il mio attaule notebook che ha Windows, ma poi riesco ad installarle Ubuntu sul nuovo notebook senza Windows?
<enzotib> chiara_, certo
<enzotib> chiara_, fai boot direttamente da usb
<picardz> enzotib: ma poi dice di copiare la ieee1394 nella versione 20
<picardz> io ho preso il 31 e l'ho copiato nella cartella del mio , cioe' il 35.25
<picardz> 24
<enzotib> picardz, anche lì devi usare il numero completo del tuo kernel, dimmi uname -r cosa dice
<picardz> 2.6.35-24-generic
<picardz> enzotib: quindi cosa suggerisci? non ho capito
<enzotib> picardz, di installare linux-source-2.6.35 anziché 2.6.31, per prima cosa
<picardz> e quando dice di fare la copia di ieee1394 cosa ci copio?
<enzotib> il tar e i due comandi successivi li fai mettendo 2.6.35
<enzotib> e al posto di 2.6.31-20 metti 2.6.35-24
<picardz> quindi copio dentro il source 35.24?
<picardz> ok
<picardz> perfetto
<picardz> enzotib: mi da lo stesso errore
<picardz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550365/
<enzotib> picardz, locate autoconf.h
<picardz>  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic/include/generated/autoconf.h
<picardz> 23 e 24
<enzotib> uhm, non saprei
<chiara> enzotib: va bene, provo, speriamo in bene, intanto devo già trovare un notebook nuovo in commercio senza Windows intallato... ciao, buona serata
<picardz> enzotib: confido nelle tue speciali abilita!
<enzotib> ciao chiara
<enzotib> picardz, tutti i passi precedenti si sono conclusi senza errore?
<picardz> enzotib: si si
<picardz> nel "make" mi da l'errore
<giordano> buona ragazzi/e, ho un piccolo problema da risolvere, non mi ricordo quale pacchetto occorre installare per riconoscere le chiavette wi-fi, mi potreste aiutare?
<picardz> enzotib: nel file config.h del driver c'è questo #include <linux/autoconf.h>
<Cyanide> giordano, ma devi utilizzare i drive di windows?
<picardz> non e' sbagliato?
<enzotib> picardz, e come posso saperlo?
<picardz> puo' darsi che il percorso sia quello della /usr/src?
<Cyanide> giordano, se devi utilizzarla con i drive windows NDISWrapper
<giordano> pur troppo mi trovo fuori, tempo fa dalla rivista total ubuntu ho seguito una procedura e se non ricordo male mi diceva di installare il seguente pacchetto usb-modeswitch
<Cyanide> ma scusa devi installare una chiavetta wi-fi o una chiavetta internet
<enzotib> picardz, prova a mettere generated/autoconf.h
<Cyanide> giordano, se è una chiavetta per connessione internet ovvero un modem (la gente ha molta confusione in testa in merito) e non una chiavetta per connessione wireless ubuntu dovrebbe riconoscerla abbastanza facilmente
<giordano> ragazzi/e mi scollego per provare questa procedura, speriamo bene. a domani buona a tutti/e
<HoldenC> chiara di solito tutti i maggiori negozi online hanno in catalogo dei notebook senza SO
<Fresbee> ciao :)
<Cyanide> chiara, in internet ne ho acquistato uno poco tempo fa risparmiando parecchio...ne trovi quanti ne vuoi se poi vuoi andarlo ad acquistare in negozio dovrai camminare
<chiara>  grazie, chiederó, mi piaace tanto l'AsusTeK in fibra di bambù ma non credo che lo troveró senza Windows...
<Cyanide> asp che vedo
<HoldenC> fibra di bambu'? :D
<Cyanide> chiara, trovato
<HoldenC> Cyanide: chiara per i consigli per gli acquisti forse dovremmo spostarci su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cyanide> HoldenC, naturalmente
<chiara> HoldenC: come ci arrivo?
<Cyanide> ubuntu-it-chat
<HoldenC> chiara digita questo comando: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cyanide> stavo cercando di far funzionare l'audio di un auricolare bluetooth, ma niente, il mic invece funziona perfettamente
<Cyanide> jester-, sera, ti rompo subito, secondo te vale la pena che perda tempo a cercare di far funzionare l'audio di un auricolare bluetooth visto che il mic funzia o lascio stare?
<jester-> Cyanide: settato il canale uscita?
<Cyanide> jester-, si in ingresso ho abilitato l'auricolare e in uscita pure ma non sento
<jester-> Cyanide: il volume?
<jester-> Cyanide: installa alsamixer-gnome
<Cyanide> jester-, al max
<jester-> Cyanide: boh non ho mai pacioccato con roba del genere, prova a vedere col mixer
<Cyanide> jester-, eh eh eh... un pochino ormai ti conosco e in questo ti ho anticipato....già fatto
<jester-> Cyanide: e nalla conf del dispositio blututto
<Melknix> Ciao a tutti, ho una domanda semplicissima, dato che non riesco ad installare la versione server sul mio pc (destinato a server), nella versione dvd ci sono tutte le potenzialità per creare un server (ubuntu dvd 10.10)
<Melknix> ?
<e-DIO-t> #define "non riesco ad installare la versione server". -> no, c'è un dvd apposito per il server che io sappia! Si, lo trovi sulla pagina ufficiale di ubuntu.
<jester-> Melknix: dovresti aver meno problemi a installare la server visto che non ha grafica, che problemi roscontri
<jester-> riscontri*
<e-DIO-t> jester-, credo provasse a istalla la versione server dal dvd desktop, per quanto ha detto.
<Melknix> ho scaricato il cd di installazione,  non riesco ad installare la rete e mi si pianta sull'installazione del sistema base dopo il partizonamento e non capisco il perché, neanche inizia e dice che non può farlo
<Reiki> ciao a tutti
<Reiki> non so come mai sotto ubuntu improvvisamente non mi funziona più il tastierino numerico
<Reiki> sapete come posso risolvere il problema?
<enzotib> Reiki, laptop o desktop?
<Reiki> il computer è un portatile ma la versione di ubuntu e deskot
<Reiki> desktop
<e-DIO-t> Melknix: ma di che "macchina" stiamo parlando?
<Reiki> in che sens è un portatile
<Reiki> asus
<enzotib> Reiki, ed ha il tastierino numerico?
<Reiki> yes
<enzotib> Reiki, avrai mica premuto BlocNum?
<Reiki> funzionava fino a 3 gg fa
<Melknix> e-DIO-t: un pc amd, ho utilizzato il cd server per installare il sistema...
<Reiki> il block num è attivo
<e-DIO-t> Melknix, controller raid integrato?
<e-DIO-t> e soprattutto -> "non posso farlo" in che senso?
<jester-> e-DIO-t:  TUTTO puo accadere da queste parti
<HoldenC> Melknix: 10.10?
<HoldenC> oops, scusa Melknix
<HoldenC> Reiki: 10.10?
<Reiki> in windows funziona perfettamente  infatit ho provato per escludere un problema fisico della tastiera
<e-DIO-t> jester-, lo so, per quesot non le frequento troppo :D
<Reiki> si
<Reiki> 10.10
<HoldenC> Reiki: se premi 7 il puntatore del mouse va su?
<Melknix> e-DIO-t: si la 10.10, ma non mi da problemi sui dischi, anzi li partiziona senza problemi...
<Reiki> so
<Reiki> si
<HoldenC> Reiki: sistema/preferenze/tastiera
<Reiki> ma non vanno i numero
<Cyanide> jester-, ci rinuncio non so più dove cercare in ingresso funzia...bo?
<HoldenC> Reiki: mouse da tastiera, togli la spunta
<e-DIO-t> Melknix hai gia' provato con la 10.04 ? io c'ho fiducia nelle LTS , soprattutto lato server.
<Reiki> fatto
<HoldenC> Reiki: e' capitato anche a me recentemente con 10.10, non so perche', forse qualche aggiornamento
<Reiki> ok :-)
<Reiki> adesso vanno i  numeri
<HoldenC> bene
<Melknix> e-DIO-t: mmm no... me la consigli?
<Reiki> si dopo l'ultima volta che ho aggiornato
<Reiki> è successo questo
<e-DIO-t> mah Melknix nulla toglie che dovrebbe funzionare anche con la 10.10 ;)
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio, se ancora esiste, proverei con la 10.10 Alternate
<Reiki> grazie mille :-) ero disperato nel dover usare windows :-)
<HoldenC> Reiki: :D
<e-DIO-t> solitamente quando m'uscivano problemi inspiegabili, con la Alternate funzionava.
<Melknix> e-DIO-t: infatti è quello che penso anch'io, ma che differenza c'è sulla alternate?
<Reiki> se calcoli che il solo avere windows aperto la ventola si attiva :-)
<e-DIO-t> Melknix, che io sappia secchiate di driver aggiuntivi soprattutto per raid.
<e-DIO-t> poi di fatto non ne ho idea :D
<Reiki> grazie infinite dell aiuto come sempre :-)
<Reiki> ciao :-)
<Melknix> e-DIO-t: ok ti ringrazio, intanto sto masterizzando la desktop che mi server per il portatile, poi tiro giù direttamente l'alternate e provo.... tanto con il torrenti in 15 minuti dovrei essere operativo...
<e-DIO-t> gia' che ci sono anche io: domandone -> ma se vlc mi chiede automake > 1.9 e ubuntu monta la 1.11.1
<e-DIO-t> mi posso porta' un automake piu' recente o rischio di tirar giu' rosari su rosari?
<enzotib> ma lo vuoi compilare?
<e-DIO-t> enzotib, eh vorrei prova' a farmi una cosettina customizzata
<e-DIO-t> che' tagli in caso di "serie", i titoli di coda tra una puntata e l'altra.
<Melknix> e-DIO-t: scusa se ti disturbo ancora ma c'è la 10 della alternate o solo 9 e precedenti?
<enzotib> Melknix, ci sono tutte http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<e-DIO-t> Melknix, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<e-DIO-t> enzotib, LTS for Life ;)
<Melknix> grazie ragazzi ma maverik o lucid quindi?!?
<e-DIO-t> Melknix, in fin dei conti, quella che ti pare :)
<e-DIO-t> io tifo LTS! Non so a che punto siano i lavori della 10.10
<crossed> ciao...ho un problema...quando cerco di installare un programma da ubuntu software center mi dà un errore: si richiede l' installazione di pacchetti non fidati la azione puo' necessitare l'installazione di pacchetti non autenticati
<crossed> ho provato con vlc...e con tanti altri...sempre lo stesso errore
<crossed> che devo fare?
<e-DIO-t> clickare su "si"?
<crossed> faccio accetta e non succede niente
<e-DIO-t> crossed, a parte questo ti rimando agli altri, non ho esperienza col software center [leggasi: non l'ho mai aperto]
<crossed> hahaha
<remix_tj> crossed: hai aggiunto repository esterni?
<e-DIO-t> END OT:  eh aptitude fa tutto cio' di cui ho bisogno :P
<crossed> no...non ha aggiutno niente io
<enzotib> e-DIO-t, allora non lasciare la LTS, altrimenti per installare aptitude ti servirà un altro pkg manager
<Cyanide> ciao per ora alla prox
<crossed> da terminale funzia
<remix_tj> crossed: puo' essere un problema che si risolve da se aggiornando i pacchetti, magari hai le firme scombinate
<remix_tj> hai dropbox?
<crossed> caro terminale tu funzi sempre
<crossed> che è?
<remix_tj> allora non ce l'hai :-)
<e-DIO-t> enzotib, infatti è anche per quello che sto bene sull'LTS :P vabbe' poi quand'è installero aptitude con apt ;)
<crossed> poco ma sicuro
<remix_tj> so che qualche volta si spacca un po' sulle firme e chiede la password
<crossed> ora funzia e mi dice waiting for apt-get exit
<crossed> che devo fare?
<crossed> remix_tj ... l' ubuntu software center mi dice waiting for apt-get exit
<crossed> che faccio?
<remix_tj> hai apt-get che gira?
<crossed> no
<crossed> non credo
<remix_tj> uhm
<crossed> io non lo vedo
<remix_tj> strano
<remix_tj> beh aspetta un po'
<remix_tj> altrimenti bisogna togliere il lock ma non mi ricordo su che cartella e'
<crossed> ho ubuntu 10.10 su un aspire one se ti può servire
<crossed> help me
<paccez> crossed, dimmi tutte le finestre che hai aperto in questo momento
<crossed> nessuna
<ceon1> sera
<paccez> ._. quantomeno avrai aperto firefox credo
<paccez> o xchat
<paccez> o stai chattando da un altro pc?
<crossed> si era spento il pc
<crossed> paccex ... dicevi?
<crossed> * paccez
<crossed> ho solo l'ubuntu software center aperto
<crossed> hey??
<crossed> per favore paccez
<remix_tj> crossed: chiudilo e riaprilo
<remix_tj> e prova
<remix_tj> senno' da terminale
<crossed> già provato
<remix_tj> uhm
<crossed> e da term non và
<remix_tj> eh, non mi ricordo dove c'e' il lock
<remix_tj> crossed: riavviato?
<crossed> no
<crossed> da terminale prima si è bloccato al 25%
<crossed> ora va
<crossed> ma non ha finito
<remix_tj> heh
<remix_tj> devi rilanciare l'installazione
<remix_tj> apt-get install -f
<remix_tj> che corregge cosa c'e' da correggere
<crossed> per installare i pacchetti di gstreamer come faccio??
<crossed> remix-tj
<crossed> remix_tj ... l' ubuntu software center non va
<remix_tj> crossed: stesso errore?
<crossed> si
<crossed> se faccio apt-get install -f mi dice che ci sono 204 pacchetti da aggiornare
<ransome> ho scaricato il pacchetto dei driver per la stampante per linux, non so come installarli
<remix_tj> crossed: meglio se apri synaptic allora
<crossed> asp
<remix_tj> e fai da li' che vai un po' meglio del software center, perlomento per fareg li aggiornamenti
<remix_tj> ransome: che stampante?
<ransome> samsug scx 4300
<remix_tj> ransome: e che cosa hai scaricato?
<ransome> una cartella zippata dal nome "unifiedlinuxdrive.tar.gz"
<remix_tj> ransome: e dentro che c'e'?
<crossed> da sinaptic gli dico di installare e mi dice fallito   ... che faccio remix_tj ?
<ransome> un cartella da nome cdroot, dentro c'è un autorun
 * phre n8
<Melknix> incredibile, nulla di nulla, ne la rete ne vuole installare... se provassi ad installare la desktop per provare a spianare la strada? ora si che la sparo grossa :D
<yvesBsAs> Melknix, in che senso non si installa? che errore?
<Melknix> yvesBsAs: sto cercando di installare il server, la rete non vuole saperne di funzionare, quando devo installare il sistema di base non inizia neanche e dice errore installazione sistema di base. Ho provato tutte le versioni, 10.10 10.4 sia normali che alternate
<Melknix> non so veramente più che pesci pigliare
<Melknix> ed in più mi sono anche dimenticato la pass di freenode
<yvesBsAs> Melknix, ma la rete la riconosce?
<jester-> Melknix: secondo me fai casino al partizionamento
<yvesBsAs> prova a impostarla manualmente, se non hai il dhcp attivo o i dns impostati nel router blocca li
<Melknix> se c'è un dio dell'informatica mi sta punendo per un qualcosa... no yvesBsAs, non la riconosce affatto... e ho tirato giù tutte le partizioni
<jester-> Melknix: non è che hai pretesa che vada la wifi
<Melknix> ho sia tirato giù tutte le protezioni della rete... tranquillo che non funziona niente neanche con la live cd... ho un problema sicuro alla scheda
<Melknix> ora sto provando con winzozz ma mi sa che il risultato è lo stesso
<yvesBsAs> Melknix, è una ethernet?
<Melknix> si
<jester-> Melknix: assegna ip fisso che l'installer lo chiede
<jester-> coerente col rutter
<Melknix> già provato...
<yvesBsAs> hai provato da live ifconfig se non da messaggi rari? tipo ip mac ff:ff:ff....
<Melknix> niente da fare, neanche con winzozz va... problema risolto... in ogni caso non dovrebbe installarmi lo stesso un sistema minimale del server anche se la rete non va?
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe, ma apparentemente non lo fa.. il che suona strambo..
<jester-> Melknix: piagli una eth nuova a 5 piotte
<tanino> ciao a tutti qualcuno conosce un link dove poter scaricare seconlife con estanzione deb_grazie
<tanino> ?
<Melknix> jester-: infatti domani lo faccio... ho besetmmiato mezz'ora su una cosa che nno andava e mi fa girare.. in ogni caso il sistema dovrebbe andare ed installare un cavolo di so di base base base
<jester-> Melknix: viene da pensare che essendo un server se non c'è la eth siincazza
<Melknix> a questo punto si.... non posso pensare altro.. quasi quasi provo sulla vwlan usb, tanto tempo perso per tempo perso...
<Melknix> intato installo la desktop così faccio un paio di prove... cosa vuoi farci...
<tanino> jester posso chiederti se la procedura di oggi che mi ha permesso di attivare il wireless se vale anche con altre distribuzioni?
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> come si fa a pulire
<giovanni> i comandi usati in precedenza dal terminale?
<Melknix> per un file server, server di stampa e svn repository, se uso la desktop si combina? notare che è il pc di casa dove uso tutto solo io
<yvesBsAs> Melknix, io non lo farei, almeno non per il svn
<yvesBsAs> file server e server per la rete interna ok
<Melknix> yvesBsAs: svn sono solo due progettini miei, assolutamente nulla di particolare e rimane tutto interno, nulla diesterno
<yvesBsAs> se non fornisce servizi verso internet non vedo troppi problemi
<Melknix> infatti
<Melknix> lo userò solo come lan server e basta
<Melknix> incredibile mi è andato in crash il programma di installazione nel tentativo di aggiungere pacchetti apt da cdrom, speriamo che tutto sia andato a buon fine comunque...
<Melknix> che sia quello l'errore che da il server?
<luc_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Melknix: sa di cd cucco
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<EsUlU> jester- hello
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<luc_> avrei una domanda su amule,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> aiò EsUlU
<jester-> luc_: falla
<darkroom> qualcuso mi sa dire per favore come riabilitare la scheda wifi?
<Melknix> jester-: cucco? ovvero?
<luc_> quando provo ad installarlo dice che un installazione precedente non andava a buon fine e manco da terminale mi installa niente
<jester-> darkroom: sudo rfkill unblock all
<darkroom> è una scheda interna con driver bradcom
<jester-> darkroom: installato driver e firmware?
<darkroom> si
<jester-> darkroom: se maverick il firm non si installa e bisogna fare a mano
<darkroom> è la 9.10
<jester-> darkroom: dai quel comando
<darkroom> ok
<darkroom> poi devo riavviare?
<jester-> no aspetta
<darkroom> ok
<jester-> e vedi se dopo un po riparte
<darkroom> il comando l ho eseguito
<jester-> darkroom: iwconfig la vede?
<jester-> darkroom: rfkill list cosa dice
<darkroom> con il comando iwconfig mi esce wlan0 ieee 802.11b
<jester-> allora  attiva se la vede
<darkroom> con rfkill list mi no hardware bloked:yesdice soft bloked :
<darkroom> softbloked:no
<jester-> darkroom: ridai sudo rfkill unblock all
<darkroom> hardwarebloked:yes
<darkroom> ok
<jester-> darkroom: è spenta?
<darkroom> non parte
<darkroom> la skeda è una interna
<darkroom> pci
<darkroom> nn ha pulsante di accensione
<jester-> darkroom: dal tasto fn?
<jester-> schiaccialo e poi dai il comando
<jester-> altrimenti vai in xp a ritirarla su
<darkroom> ok
<darkroom> vado in xp
<darkroom> e poi rientro
<EsUlU> jester- ho configurato sul mio pc tor
<darkroom> in ubuntu
<jester-> ti conviene
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> non riesco a etichettare una partizione
<EsUlU> ma adesso non posso piu connettermi  all'interfaccia
<EsUlU> del mio ruter
<jester-> EsUlU: o sai che i proxy e in particolare tor sono un buon mezzo per sniffare nel tuo pc?
<EsUlU> come faccio a fermare tor completamente volendo
<jester-> EsUlU: togii quello che hai messo
<EsUlU> non ti seguo tu dici che non va bene
<EsUlU> ?
<jester-> disattivalo in proxy di rete
<EsUlU> come devo fare
<jester-> EsUlU: no che non va bene
<EsUlU> come mai dici che non va bene
<EsUlU> ?
<jester-> leggi sopra
<EsUlU> riesci 1 minuto in querry
<EsUlU> !!
<luc_> cercasi supporto per amule
<jester-> luc_: fai la domanda
<luc_> fatta 10 minuti fa
<jester-> se qualcuno sa ed è ancora sveglio ti risponde
<luc_> quando provo ad installarlo dice che un installazione precedente non andava a buon fine e manco da terminale mi installa niente
<darkroom> ok con xp la wifi è funzionante
<jester-> luc_: fai un purge del pacchetto
<darkroom> mo riavvio ubuntu
<luc_> cioè?
<jester-> darkroom: dovrebbe andare anche in linux se non hai psento uscendo
<jester-> luc_: sudo dpkg --purge amule
<darkroom> beh ripeto l antenna nn ha pulsante di accensione
<jester-> poi reinstalli
<luc_> ok grazie
<EsUlU> jester- posso disturbarti un attimo in pvt
<EsUlU> ?
<Melknix> notte a tutti
<Melknix> domani altra battaglia
<luc_> assurdo dice che non c è
<luc_> bhà
<darkroom> nulla nn va
<darkroom> eppure con la versione 9.04 nessun problema
<jester-> darkroom: reinstalla fir e driver va
<jester-> firm
<jester-> darkroom: adesso che release stai usando
<darkroom> 9.10
<luc_> come altro posso risolvere?
<luc_> provo ad installare amule dice no per installazioni precedenti non finite
<luc_> provo purge e dice non c è nulla
<jester-> luc_: sudo apt-get install amule e posta l'errore nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | luc_
<ubot-it> luc_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni> non so x quale motivo ma l'etichetta non viene applicata ad una partizione
<luc_> ok
<luc_> ora installa
<luc_> grazie 1000
<luc_> notte jester
<jester-> notte
<giovanni> non so x quale motivo ma l'etichetta non viene applicata ad una partizione qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<yvesBsAs> sera giovanni
<giovanni> sera
<yvesBsAs> quale partizione?
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<giovanni> è una partizione con windows che ha la brutta scritta che ofrse saprai : Disco fisso da 320 gb: file system da 54 GB
<giovanni> tra l'altro nome anche molto lungo
<giovanni> però non la fa cambiare
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-05
<yvesBsAs> ok, per quello chiedevo :P
<jester-> giovanni: ntfs?
<giovanni> si
<giovanni> tra l'altro l'ho fatto altre
<giovanni> volte
<giovanni> .....
<yvesBsAs> Nautilus non agisce come vorremmo noi
<giovanni> ho avviato gparted prendo la partizione e faccio etichetta metto il nome e aaplico
<giovanni> nessun errore
<giovanni> solo che non avvengono le modifiche
<jester-> giovanni: non ricordo che casso si installa per fare le labelò ext3/4 è e2pable
<jester-> e2label*
<yvesBsAs> jester-, no, c'è un file da editare mi pare, lo avevo vosto con Shoudes
<jester-> giovanni: installa ntfstools
<giovanni> lo tengo gia
<giovanni> aspettate
<giovanni> che forse
<giovanni> ho risolto
<FloodBotIt2> giovanni: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> giovanni: poi sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdxx bellagnocca
<giovanni> riavvio un secondo
<jester-> xx = lettera numero partizione a cui dare bellagnocca
<giovanni> scusate, avevo dimenticato che non posso riavviare ora
<giovanni> :D
<Shell0xLogger> salve a tutti
<stejazz> Ciao
<stejazz> C'e qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | stejazz
<ubot-it> stejazz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<stejazz> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | stejazz
<ubot-it> stejazz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<stejazz> !qualcuno
<jester-> stejazz: ci leggi?
<stejazz> Ok scusa pensavo non ci fosse nessuno
<jester-> stejazz: fai la domanda
<stejazz> Scrivo dal telefono perché ho il pc in bambola
<stejazz> L'ho acceso ed è uscito un messaggio di errore
<jester-> stejazz: dovresti usare la live e venire in canale col pc
<stejazz> Disabling irq #23
<stejazz> Ti dice qualcosa?
<stejazz> Ho letto che non sono il primo
<jester-> stejazz: che forse nel bio si è scombinato qualcosa,  prova a riportarlo a default
<stejazz> E come faccio? Poi perdo tutto?
<stejazz> ?
<jester-> stejazz: il bios non centra niente con l'os
<jester-> stejazz: e comunque proverei aprtire con kernel precedente prima
<stejazz> Ho provato a entrare in recovery mode e sta caricando da un'ora
<stejazz> Scritte strane
<jester-> stejazz: sperando che hai almeno 2 kernel installati
<stejazz> Quindi che dovrei fare?
<jester-> stejazz: al menu di grub al boot scegli il kernel preceente
<stejazz> Grub?
<stejazz> Dove lo trovo?
<jester-> stejazz: quando accendi lo vedi il menu di avvio con la lista dei kernel?
<stejazz> Cosa sono i kernel?
<stejazz> Io quando accendo esce scritto asus
<jester-> stejazz: allora pigia tab che ti appare
<stejazz> Poi le due porte cd
<jester-> pigialo a ripetzione
<stejazz> Ok
<stejazz> Ora lo faccio
<jester-> o esc se hai ancra il grub legacy
<stejazz> Eccolo
<yvesBsAs> non era il tasto shift per il grub2?
<jester-> yvesBsAs: tab adesso
<stejazz> Ciao Yves!
<stejazz> Eccomi
<stejazz> H
<stejazz> Allora ho 8 righe
<yvesBsAs> ora è tab? la smetteranno di complicarci la vita con cose semplici? :P
<stejazz> Che dicono ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24 generic
<stejazz> Che esce quell'errore disabling irq che dicevo
<jester-> stejazz: poi che altro hai
<stejazz> Poi sotto ho la stessa cosa con recovery mode tra parentesi
<jester-> 23 22?
<stejazz> Si
<stejazz> E memory test
<jester-> prova ad usare il 23
<jester-> il penutimo
<stejazz> Il penultimo è il 22
<stejazz> Generic?
<jester-> insomma quello sotto al 24
<stejazz> Ok
<stejazz> Esce lo tesso errore
<jester-> prova il 22
<stejazz> Ok
<yvesBsAs> stejazz, mica hai una periferica extra connessa, scheda interna o usb o altro, che prima non c'era?
<jester-> anche
<stejazz> Non credo Yves
<stejazz> Stesso errore...
<yvesBsAs> come "non cerdo" O_o?
<yvesBsAs> *credo
<jester-> stejazz: entra nel bios e fai un bel load setup default
<stejazz> In più ho solo la scheda audio che stavamo mettendo insieme
<jester-> stejazz: e togli la scheda
<yvesBsAs> fai come dice jester- , load default value, o reset default value nel bios
<stejazz> Fatto
<jester-> yvesBsAs: osti non sono tutti uguali ma si capisce
<stejazz> Uguale...
<jester-> stejazz: resettato il bios?
<stejazz> Si
<stejazz> Ma esce lo stesso
<yvesBsAs> stejazz, avvia da livecd e fai un test della ram
<jester-> stejazz: serve la live e provare a fare un dist-upgrade in chroot
<yvesBsAs> o dal grub, mi pare ci sia
<jester-> si ce l'ha anche nel grubbo
<stejazz> Si Yves ho 2 test memory
<jester-> attaccalo e vai a dormire
<stejazz> Prima ho provato a mettere il cd ma ci metteva un po' a caricare così l'ho tolto
<stejazz> Cmq prenderò un portatile!
<stejazz> yvesBsAs: mi consigli un bel portatile?
<yvesBsAs> avvia il mem test, vedi se non da errori almeno in 15 minuti
<stejazz> L'ho avviato con la consolle
<stejazz> È al 22%
<stejazz> 4minuti
<yvesBsAs> primo passaggio o secondo?
<stejazz> Bo
<stejazz> Credo pro
<stejazz> Primo
<stejazz> yvesBsAs: domani vendo l'iPhone e compro un portatile!
<stejazz> Contento? :-D
<yvesBsAs> poveraccio chi te lo acquista :P
<stejazz> Ahahahahahahahahah
<stejazz> Me lo consigli un bel portatile?
<stejazz> Da 15 pollici
<yvesBsAs> stejazz, passa in chat /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stejazz> Ci provo...
<stejazz> Sono con l'iPhone...
<yvesBsAs> (...infedele.. :P)
<stejazz> :-)
<michele> sto pensando di alleggerire il kernel ricompilandolo, secondo voi Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ che processor family è
<michele> 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX
<michele> Athlon/Duron/K7
<michele> K6/K6-II/K6-III (MK6)
<michele> tutti a letto?
<stejazz> Per me è arabo  michele :-)
<yvesBsAs> michele, http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Mobile%20K8%20Athlon%20XP-M%202800+%20-%20AHN2800BIX2AR.html
<yvesBsAs> Family	AMD Mobile K8 Athlon XP-M
<michele> eh ma tra le opzioni k8 nn c'è
<michele> o meglio c'è ma sembra che sia per processori 64bit e questo è a 32
<krabador> scusatemi, come riavvio samba dalla 10.10?
<puccio> notte
<rikyyyy> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi se la vodafone station e compatibile con ubuntu 10.10?
<huaweiii> ciao
<huaweiii> ragazzi devo installare una chiavetta huawei
<huaweiii> su ubuntu
<huaweiii> 10
<rikyyyy> ce nessuno che mi puo aiutare?
<rikyyyy> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi se la vodafone station e compatibile con ubuntu 10.10?
<Shell0xLogger> rikyyyy:  certo
<Shell0xLogger> hai i wifi per connetterti al modem?
<huaweiii> il forum nn va pi?
<Shell0xLogger> rikyyyy: non occorre nessun driver particolare e le impostazioni ip vengono consegnate correttamente dal server DHCP della VS.
<rikyyyy> altra cosa dove posso trovare una guida passo passo su come installare ubuntu senza perdere niente?cmq o lan e anche wifi per il resto dei pc della casa
<rikyyyy> ??????'
<Shell0xLogger> rikyyyy:  ti consiglio lan
<Shell0xLogger> ethernet
<Shell0xLogger> adesso ti posto la guida
<Shell0xLogger> per installare ubuntu
<Shell0xLogger> in dual boot vero?
<rikyyyy> si ma per gli altri pc non cambia ninte se uso wifi
<rikyyyy> in che?
<Shell0xLogger> come vuoi..
<rikyyyy> no andesten
<rikyyyy> non ho capito scusa
<Shell0xLogger> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Shell0xLogger> !installazione | rikyyyy
<ubot-it> rikyyyy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<huaweiii> per le chiavettte internet?
<huaweiii> cm faccio?
<huaweiii> ?
<Shell0xLogger> !usb | huaweiii
<ubot-it> huaweiii: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<huaweiii> è una huawei e1515
<Shell0xLogger> huaweiii:  spiegati meglio
<huaweiii> nn va
<huaweiii> nn me la installa
<Shell0xLogger> se non monti la pennetta è normale
<huaweiii> cioè?
<huaweiii> ubunto 9.0 le autoinstallava
<huaweiii> il 10.04 no
<rikyyyy> io devo installare 10.10
<rikyyyy> funziona bene?
<Shell0xLogger> rikyyyy:  si perfetto
<Shell0xLogger> lo sto utilizzando io
<Shell0xLogger> huaweiii:  vai su : Sistema...Amministrazione...gestore dischi
<Shell0xLogger> e montala
<rikyyyy> grazie. cmq la guida che mi hai link e del 10.4  va bene lo stesso?
<Shell0xLogger> certo
<Shell0xLogger> più o meno è la stessa procedura
<Shell0xLogger> siamo sempre la
<rikyyyy> grazie mille domani provero ad installarla spero non far macelli
<huaweiii_> se faccio
<huaweiii_> da terminale
<huaweiii_> lsusb
<huaweiii_> viene fuori
<huaweiii_> bus 001 device 002: id 12d1:1001 huawei xxxxxxxx
<huaweiii_> ?
<Shell0xLogger> O.o
<Shell0xLogger> ma le hai le porte usb?
<huaweiii_> sì
<huaweiii_> è collegata
<huaweiii_> la chiave
<huaweiii_> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<Shell0xLogger> ah ecco
<Shell0xLogger> non era colpeto il log
<Shell0xLogger> completo*
<Shell0xLogger> huaweiii_:  digita da terminale fdisk -l
<Shell0xLogger> metti il log qui
<Shell0xLogger> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<huaweiii_> ho ubuntu su virtual box e nn mi fa fare copia e incoola
<huaweiii_> cmq
<Shell0xLogger> ma entra da live no? che ti costa
<huaweiii_> avevo trovato una guida che mi faceva modificare un file e poi funzionava col netowrk manager ma nn la trovo più
<Shell0xLogger> ti complichi la vita
<Shell0xLogger> ma entra da live no? che ti costa
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<Easy> Buon giorno a tutti!!!
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<EsUlU> jester- buon giorno mitico
<jester-> ola EsUlU non esagerare
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, sapreste dirmi come faccio a convertire un file avi su ubuntu? l'ho registrato con la mia fotocamera ma e' ENORME!!!!  vorrei ridurne le dimensioni , senza perdere granche' in qualita.... grazie in anticipo
<glpiana> lilluz82, ci sono diversi programmi che puoi usare, ad esempio avidemux, devede, winff
<paccez> lilluz82, con Avidemux potresti fare qualcosa, ma non ti so guidare passo passo. Dovresti provare ad installarlo e vedere come funziona
<glpiana> lilluz82, quelli che ti ho citato sun tutti nei repository
<lilluz82> ok ora provo.... qualche parametro da inserire che miconsigliate?
<glpiana> lilluz82, altrimenti, se ami la linea di comando, puoi optare per mencoder o trascode o direttametne ffmpeg
<glpiana> lilluz82, ci sono dei preset eventualmente
<lilluz82> ok grazie mille ;)
<Adormath> ciao a tutti
<Adormath> chissà se c'è qualcuno che mi possa dare una mano con una delle stampanti più discusse dai forum di ubuntu...
<glpiana> !aiuto | Adormath
<ubot-it> Adormath: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Adormath> glpiana, vista la frenetica attività pensavo di poter mettere un po' di umanità nella mia richiesta. Anche perchè visto che il tema è la canon lbp2900 temo ci sia bisogno di più di una domanda secca e di una secca risposta.
<glpiana> Adormath, collegata usb?
<Adormath> si, e in teoria installata grazie ad uno script (trovato dal forum in una discussione segnata come "risolto") . Tuttavia si ostina a non funzionare. Facendo partire una stampa di prova ottengo come risposta : "non connessa?"
<glpiana> Adormath, la tua distribuzione è 32 bit o 64?
<Adormath> 32 10.10
<glpiana> Adormath, ok, se è attaccata dai lsusb   e copia la riga relativa alla stampante
<Adormath> ...non da segni di vita... ovvero non risulta connessa in effetti... ma come fa a "vederla" se non risulta connessa?
<glpiana> Adormath, allora, chiariamo una cosa. se vuoi fare 4 chiacchiere su sta cosa ci si sposta su #ubuntu-it-chat . se vuoi supporto, dai i comandi che ti vengono richiesti, per cortesia, se no non ne usciamo
<Adormath> sorry. Il punto è che dando lusb non posso copiare una riga relativa alla stampante dato che non c'è
<glpiana> Adormath, allora copia tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Adormath
<ubot-it> Adormath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Adormath> 1 2 3 4 5  	  Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 174f:a311 Syntek 1.3MPixel Web Cam - Asus A3A, A6J, A6K, A6M, A6R, A6T, A6V, A7T, A7sv, A7U Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<glpiana> Adormath, usa apstebin che così non si capisce niente
<glpiana> *pastebin
<Adormath> 1 2 3 4 5  	  Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 174f:a311 Syntek 1.3MPixel Web Cam - Asus A3A, A6J, A6K, A6M, A6R, A6T, A6V, A7T, A7sv, A7U Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Adormath> che ...
<glpiana> Adormath, cosa non hai capito di "usa pastebin" ?
<Adormath> come si usa (?)
<glpiana> !paste | Adormath leggi per cortesia
<ubot-it> Adormath leggi per cortesia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Adormath> letto letto,solo che una volta fatto il giochino ,  non so come metterlo qui ,quindi provo... chiedo venia
<glpiana> Adormath, non scherziamo
<glpiana> c'è scritto passo passo quello che devi fare
<OverMe> [...]e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Adormath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550570/
<Adormath> così va meglio?
<glpiana> tutto lì?
<Adormath> eh si
<glpiana> la stampante è accesa? il cavo è collegato bene?
<Adormath> si si
<glpiana> Adormath, stacca il cavo usb e poi riattaccalo
<glpiana> Adormath, dimmi quando hai fatto
<glpiana> -.-
<Adormath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550572/
<glpiana> Adormath, quindi?
<glpiana> l'hai staccato e riattaccato sto cavo?
<Adormath> si,rifatto lusb e il risultato non cambia
<glpiana> Adormath, comando che non ti avevo chiesto. scrivi: dmesg | tail           e copia in pastebin
<Adormath> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550573/
<glpiana> Adormath, attaccala a un'altra porta usb e ridai dmesg | tail
<Adormath> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550575/
<glpiana> Adormath, a che porta lo stai attaccando? usb del pc o ad adattatore esterno?
<Adormath> fisse del portatile
<glpiana> Adormath, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<Adormath> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550577/
<glpiana> Adormath, vabbè lasciamo stare per ora sta cosa. hai detto di avere eseguito uno script. preso da dove?
<e-DIO-t> da www.cancelleròilvostrosistemasenzapreservarelaroot.org
<glpiana> -.-
<e-DIO-t> :) ops, -it
<e-DIO-t> scusa :°°
<Adormath> glpiana , da qui : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=383076.0
<glpiana> Adormath, l'hai seguita tutta?
<Adormath> si si
<e-DIO-t> P.S.: Come non detto la stampante fa molti capricci. Per dirla semplice stampa quando dice lei
<e-DIO-t> sicuro?
<glpiana> Adormath, digita: dpkg -l | grep cndrvcups
<Adormath> so che quel risolto pare non valga più molto ,ma dato che la stampante è stata installata  e dato che su una distro vecchia ero riuscito a farla funzionare anche se male quando altri la davan per morta...
<Adormath> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550581/
<glpiana> Adormath, ls /var/ccpd
<Adormath> ls: impossibile accedere a /var/ccpd: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Adormath, captstatusui -P LBP2900
<Adormath> aperto lo status monitor...
<glpiana> e dice?
<Adormath> nulla
<glpiana> !image | Adormath prendine una schermata
<ubot-it> Adormath prendine una schermata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Adormath> http://imagebin.org/131073
<glpiana> Adormath, se vai su sistema amministrazione stampa vedi delle stampanti?
<glpiana> o è vuoto anche lì?
<Adormath> no no me ne da 2 , ovvero la LPB2900 e la sua copia (prevista dallo script)
<Adormath> LBP*
<glpiana> Adormath, oki, ascolta. segui questa guida dallo step 3 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<glpiana> Adormath, attentamente mi raccomando
<Adormath> ci proverò
<Adormath> intanto grazie per la pazienza e per la disponibilità
<glpiana> Adormath, se non dovesse funzionare, disinstalla i due pacchetti che hai installato, cndrvcups-capt e cndrvcups-common      e preleva dallo step 1 un driver precedente. tu ora hai il 2.0
<Adormath> ok
<Adormath> saluti a tutti e ancora grazie glpiana. Putroppo lavoro chiama
<glpiana> ciao Adormath
<e-DIO-t> mmh: scim-bridge[$NUMERO]: segfault at c ip $INDIRIZZO sp $INDIRIZZO error 4 in libscim-1.0.so.8.2.4[$INDIRIZZO+$INDIRIZZO]. eh?!
<glpiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/centos/+source/scim-bridge/+bug/573103
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 573103 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crahes due to segfault error 4 in libscim-1.0.so.8.2.4" [Undecided,New]
 * e-DIO-t si inchina.
<glpiana> occhio alle spalle :P
<e-DIO-t> ;)
<e-DIO-t> raga', ma -m limit --limit 1/s --limit-burst 12 , per quanto tempo limita le connessioni a 1/s ?
<e-DIO-t> nel frattempo vedo sul man
<massimo18> ?
<e-DIO-t> massimo18: iptables, niente di cui ti interessi ;)
<massimo18> !chat | e-DIO-t
<ubot-it> e-DIO-t: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> ma il kernel non fa parte del supporto a ubuntu? §:(
<BetaBrain> giorgio a tutti
<DAMASKINOS> salve vorrei installare maya 2011 su ubuntu
<DAMASKINOS> ho la versione per linux come posso fare?
<peppe> ciao a tt
<Guest74027> ho un problema di configurazione con wine
<Guest74027> c'e' qualcuno che puo' darmi una mano
<Guest74027> ??
<reverendo> ho un problema con la configurazione di wine c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<DAMASKINOS> ragazzi come si avviano per installare questi script build.linux-x86-32-gcc4.sh?
<enzotib> !chiedi | reverendo
<ubot-it> reverendo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Cyanide> ciao
<ceon1> buongiorno
<Cyanide> allora, sono qui ad impazzire nel cercare di condividere file con un pc su cui ce seven e pensare che era tutto così semplice una volta, se provo ad accedere da ubuntu a seven..per carità, da seven ad ubuntu vedo le condivisioni ma al momento di aprire la cartella mi da un errore sembrerebbe impossibile trovare il percorso di rete
<fabio> ciao a tutti
<fabio> ciao
<Lire500> hi
<glpiana> Cyanide, più che seguire le guide per samba non saprei che consigliarti
<fabio> mi aiuteresti a risolvere un problema con ubuntu?
<glpiana> !aiuto | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio> ok grazie!
<ceon1> dando il comando top nel terminale vedo che un processo mi tiene la cpu al 100% , come si fa per farlo fermare? kill ?
<Cyanide> glpiana, ciao....e ma purtroppo i problemi e le innovazioni cazzologiche che complicano tutto arrivano dal nemico
<glpiana> ceon1, killall nomeprocesso o kill PID  o killall -9 PID
<glpiana> ceon1, PID sarebbe quel numerino che vedi sotto la colonna PID
<fabio> non sono abilitate le reti wireless e se riesco ad abilitarle mi dice che il dispositivo non è pronto..ho provato a guardare un pò le guide on line ma non ho trovato niente che mi ha aiutato
<glpiana> fabio, scheda interna o usb?
<fabio> interna
<glpiana> fabio, digita in un terminale: lspci | grep -i network             e copia qui cosa esce
<Cyanide> glpiana, poi ho risolto con il problema del filesystem rovinato ubuntu che non partiva e dava un errore sulla partizione di root
<glpiana> Cyanide, bene
<pigeta> giorno
<sweetmary> ciao a tutti sono nuova :D
<fabio> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<pigeta> ho la chiavetta wg111t netgear per farla funzionare visto che netgera non fornisce driver open ma solo per win che uso?
<glpiana> fabio, che versione di ubuntu?
<fabio> 10.10
<ceon1> glpiana,  grazie mille
<glpiana> pigeta, infilala, digita lsusb   e vediamo che chipset monta
<Cyanide> glpiana, il problema non era root ma il filesystem della home ho risolto con questo sudo fsck -y /dev/sda5
<fabio> avevo installato la 10.04 e andava tutto bene poi ho dovuto formattare e ne ho approffittato per installare la 10.10 e ora ho dei problemi con la wireless
<glpiana> fabio, digita uname -a    e copia qui la riga
<fabio> Linux fabio-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> fabio, nel terminale: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<glpiana> no spe
<fabio> dici a me?
<glpiana> fabio, vabbè prova con quello, vedo ora che hai il kernel pae. mostrami poi quanto è uscito a terminale
<glpiana> !paste | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cyanide> praticamente seven mi dice che il server esiste ma non riesce a trovare condivisa che poi è il nome della cartella condivisa che però mi fa vedere ma non apre
<pigeta> scusate son caduto
<pigeta> allora 1db6:0002 netgear wg111t (no firmware)
<glpiana> pigeta, sicuro di quel codice?
<pigeta> 1d6b:0002
<pigeta> sbagliato tasto soory
<glpiana> pigeta, ma invece di copiarlo a mano no è meglio usare il copia e incolla per ste cose?
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550642/
<glpiana> pigeta, non mi torna sta roba. ridai il comando lsusb e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> fabio, premi s e vai avanti
<pigeta> in che senso sta su un altro pc la chiavetta
<glpiana> pigeta, attacca il cavo a quel pc e vieni qui con quello
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550643/
<pigeta> ho difficolta pure questo pc e' in wi-fi
<pigeta> non ho momentaneamente cavi di rete
<fabio> scusate c'era ancora altro
<glpiana> pigeta, senza cavo ethernet non andiamo tanto lontano. dimmi che versione di ubuntu monta quel pc
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550645/
<pigeta> 10.10
<glpiana> pigeta, 32 o 64 bit?
<pigeta> 32
<fabio> mi chiede il riavvio
<glpiana> fabio, aspetta a riavviare. dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Matt_91> 'giorno, anche se tanto buono non è! :(
<Matt_91> ieri ho upgrato a maverick ed era tutto ok, oggi faccio per accendere il computer e mi si blocca appena finito di caricare l'os, quando dovrebbe spegnersi la scritta ubuntu con i pallini e dovrebbe vedersi il desktop
<Matt_91> ho provato più volte e si blocca sempre la
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550647/
<Matt_91> se avvio come recovery modde, carica l'os e poi buf mi spegne il monito e non mi fa fare altro
<glpiana> pigeta, scaricati http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.38_all.deb e http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.9_all.deb
<Matt_91> \join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pigeta> ok
<glpiana> fabio, allora, ti ha installato il kernel normale e non il pae che stai usando. per cui al riavvio fai attenzione a quale parte e se qualcosa andasse storto o diverso dal solito non ti spaventare, ok?
<glpiana> fabio, riavvia facendo caso a che voce viene selezionata
<Matt_91> credo che sia colpa di xorg o dei driver nvidea, e quindi come faccio se il sistema non me lo lascia avviare? c'è maniera almeno di accedervi testualmente?
<fabio> ok
<fabio> grazie intanto =)
<glpiana> Matt_91, hai già rpovato a dargli nomodeset come opzione di boot?
<Matt_91> glpiana: no come faccio?
<glpiana> Matt_91, dopo, scusa, prendo un caffè
<Matt_91> glpiana: prego :)
<pigeta> glpiana: ok fatto
<pigeta> che faccio rebooto?
<fabio> è partito tutto normalmente
<fabio> ma le reti senza fili sono ancora disabilitate
<Matt_91> pigeta: glpiana si è preso un piccolo break
<Matt_91> per avviare ubuntu in nomodeset basta ggiungere al file /etc/default/grub la stringa:
<Matt_91> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash nomodeset"
<Matt_91> ?
<Matt_91> glpiana: ho tovato un ottima guida sul forum su come farlo da grub direttamente senza complicarmi la vita qui dalla live(che fra l'latro è una 8.04) grazie, se tutto va bene ci si vede normalmente ;)
<Matt_91> grazie glpiana
<brady> ragazzi dove posso scaricare nuovi font belli da usare per  openoffice??stavo cercando in particolare,un font per il corsivo,tipo calligrafia in corsivo elegante...dove posso trovarne??
<ErVito> gugol: font
<brady> ErVito: poi come le installo su open office o su kofffice?
<ErVito> brady: scarichi, doppio click, ti si apre una finestra in cui vedi le caratteristiche e i dettagli
<ErVito> e in basso a destra c'è un buton "installa"
<brady> ErVito: però penso che non tutti i font vadano bene per linux giusto?
<ErVito> brady: mah, in linea di massima son tutti uguali
<brady> ok ora provo a vedere grazie
<ErVito> non dovresti trovare difficoltà/incompatibilità
<Matt_91> none glpiana meglio se mi spiegi te :)
<Matt_91> per avviare in nomodeset ho trovato questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,405081.0.html
<Matt_91> ma ho già il nomodeset dopo il quiet splash ma ubuntu non si avvia ugualmente
<Matt_91> altre idee?
<golfinger> ciao a tutti/e
<fabio__> ciao
<golfinger> sto cercando di gestire un tasto del mouse (logitech G500). Chi mi aiuta?
<Matt_91> in pratica ecco qui il mio problema: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=415042.0
<Matt_91> uno ha risolto con una scheda video della ATI e un altro con la Nvieda(mi scheda!) ha dovuto reinstallare!
<Scall> Mi è capitata una cosa assurda, qualche tempo fa un utente qui in chat chiedeva aiuto per la stessa cosa. Praticamente se nel pannello superiore di Gnome clicco Risorse e poi clicco una delle voci da Cartella home a Scaricati mi si apre il lettore multimediale totem. Se invece clicco una delle voci dopo Scaricati, ad esempio Computer o Rete mi si apre regolarmente. La mia versione di Ubuntu è la 10.10, il problema si è
<Scall>  presentato all'improvviso, dopo che ho passato alcuni file da un hd esterno al mio pc. Ho provato a riavviare ma la situazione è sempre uguale.
<Scall> Ho anche dato il comando scritto qui: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2010/07/08/ubuntu-come-ripristinare-gnome-alle-impostazioni-iniziali/ per resettare gnome, ma nulla. Vedo che è connesso il buon glpiana, che tira sempre tutti fuori dai pasticci... puoi aiutarmi? :-) grazie
<OverMe> manca .config in quella guida
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<Matt_91> ok, con alcune modifiche nel grub sono riuscito ad entrare nelle consolle, ora la mia domanda è come faccio a reconfigurare tutto lambaradam video? driver xorg ecc.?
<Scall> OverMe: ho rinominato .config in aa.config è la stessa cosa, no? però la situazione non si risolve :-(
<OverMe> hai riavviato la sessione?
<Scall> OverMe: ho riavviato la sessione ma nulla... :-(
<Scall> che cosa assurda!
<Matt_91> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     è il comando giusto?
<OverMe> Scall, computer te lo apre?
<Scall> Sì, come ho scritto nel mio primo messaggio, tutte le cartelle dopo Scaricati me le apre
<Scall> ho provato a togliere la barra Applicazioni - Risorse - Sistema e ripiazzarla
<OverMe> Scall, apri computer, tasto destro su file system -> propietà
<OverMe> vai in nella tab "apri con" e dimmi cosa hai selezionato
<Scall> c'è scritto Apri con Esplorazione file
<Matt_91> vabbè riavvio e riprovo, se non funziona ritorno qui :)
<OverMe> Scall, e basta?
<Scall> OverMe: si, non ho la scelta di Aprire il File system con altre applicazioni
<OverMe> Scall, cat ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Scall> ah no scusa sotto c'è Apri con altra applicazione
<OverMe> metti sul pastebin
<Scall> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550677/
<OverMe> Scall, gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<OverMe> cambia la riga inode/directory=totem.desktop;     in    inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;
<OverMe> salva e riavvia la sessione
<Scall> Ok, mitico! Grazie davvero tanto dell'aiuto ;-) Prima di riavviare mi appunto le istruzioni che mi hai dato così se mi ricapita so come rimediare. Comunque sai dirmi perchè totem aveva preso il posto di Nautilus? :-O
<OverMe> no, sinceramente il motivo non lo so
<Scall> la cosa strana è che non avevo toccato nulla, perchè la precedente installazione di ubuntu 10.10 l'avevo pasticciata parecchio usando gconf. invece l'installazione attuale era propio immacolata... boh :-S
<Scall> vabbè, ora riavvio così torna tutto come prima. grazie ancora dell'aiuto, senza di te sarei impazzito :-P :-D
<OverMe> :)
<Lupccs> ciao a tutti
<Matt_91> rieccomi, io ho questo problema, spiaccicato, a differenza che riesco a entrare nelle consolle 1 2 3 4 5 6 mentre nella 7 vedo i log di avvio apparentemente normali e non mi si avvia l'ambiente grafico. ora la mia domanda è, ho possibilità di risolvere avendo le consolle accessibili?
<Matt_91> scusate, prima non vi ho postato il ilnk del problema :) http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=415042.0
<jester-> Matt_91: dovrebbe avere dei pacchetti in sospeso
<jester-> sistema da chroot
<Matt_91> jester-: uuu grazie al cielo :) mi spiegeresti meglio? devo continuare a fare delle prove e riavviare sta live 8.04 e ci metto 2h ogni volta :)
<Matt_91> altri sanno come sistemare questi pacchetti in sospeso con chroot?
<jester-> Matt_91: vai in charoot come a ripristinare grub, quindi dai i soliti coandi
<jester-> Matt_91: apt-get update
<jester-> dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> apt-get -f install
<jester-> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobbybong> ciao
<Matt_91> jester-: aaa i soliti di apt-get ma cosa intendi con entrare in charoot?
<Matt_91> nella consolle gli do il login?
<jester-> Matt_91: in charoot in pratica usi a distro che hai montato come fossi in ssh
<jester-> Matt_91: serve la live
<Matt_91> jester-: son in live 8.04
<Matt_91> mi serve una più recente?
<Matt_91> jester-: ho le partizioni in ext4
<jester-> Matt_91: non so se basta  http://paste.ubuntu.com/550699/
<jester-> Matt_91: sarebbe meglio almeno la karmic
<jester-> lucid
<jester-> Matt_91: in chroot  poi non serve sudo
<Matt_91> jester-: ok, vado a masterizzarmi la 10.10, deve essere stessa architettura ? cioè ho 64bit mi server 64bit?
<jester-> Matt_91: 32 0 64 frega niente
<Matt_91> ok allora tra mezzora torno...
<pigeta> rieccomi
<pigeta> allora ho il problema di far andare la chiavetta wg111t della netgear
<EsUlU> jester- ci sei?
<jester-> es cu fu
<jester-> pigeta: va di natura
<jester-> mi pare
<jester-> pigeta: installa i backports
<pigeta> mi hanno fatto scaricare prima i driver linux-firmwarenonfree-1.9.deb e kinuxfirmware-1.38-all.deb
<pigeta> l id del dispositivo e' 1285:4251
<pigeta> backports sarebbe?
<jester-> pigeta: ho una 111v1
<jester-> e va
<jester-> firmware serve solo a broadcom
<pigeta> ok ma che devo fare jester?
<pigeta> ho ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> pigeta: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic  riavvia che poi vediamo
<pigeta> non ho connessione attive ora
<pigeta> il pc in questione ha solo la wg111t e ho sto pc per scaricare eventuali deb
<pigeta> cmq ora vedo quello che mi hai indicato tu
<jester-> pigeta: devi attacarti col filo che quello è un metapacchetto
<pigeta> non mi e' possibile jester
<jester-> pigeta: uname -r
<jester-> pigeta: che risponde
<pigeta> 2.6.35-22-generic
<bau> ciao a tutti, mi chiedevo, è possibile cambiare la lista dei sistemi avviabili con grub2? su grub1 era molto semplice, bastava modificare menu.lst
<jester-> pigeta: serve questo ma una se ti cooleghi prima di aggiornare devi mettere l'altro che tiene aggiornato col kernellinux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic
<pigeta> bau : http://streetcross.wordpress.com/2009/04/11/grub2-impariamolo/
<bau> pigeta, grazie ora dò una letta
<jester-> pigeta: cosa centra grub
<jester-> aah era per bau pigeta non dare piu link non ubuntu, fallo in pvt al caso
<pigeta> ok scusa
<paccez> !grub2
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> sul sito inglese è moltopiu accurat e ben fatto anche
<pigeta> jester posso scaricare con questo pc quello che mi serve e salvarlo sulla chiavetta usb?
<jester-> pigeta: poi lo porti di la
<jester-> e lo installi
<Matt_91> rieccomi jester- ci sei ancora?
<jester-> Matt_91: eh
<pigeta> si ma io su questo pc ho 2.6.26-2-686 sul altro ho 2.6.35-22-generic
<Matt_91> jester-: bene, ora provo come mi hai detto se ci sono inghippi :) ti scassero le barbe :)
<pigeta> quindi per installare il backports devo fare che non ho capito molto bene
<jester-> pigeta: linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<Matt_91> jester-: facendo apt-get update non trova nessun host, ma io sono su internet con la live
<jester-> pigeta: i -22 non sono piu nel repo
<jester-> pigeta: iwconfig cosa vede
<pigeta> nada
<Matt_91> io non so più che fare
<K99Brain> Matt_91, il ping va?
<jester-> Matt_91: sei in chroot?
<Matt_91> K99Brain: si
<Matt_91> si jester-
<K99Brain> Matt_91, i dns sono ok?
<jester-> Matt_91: rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Matt_91> K99Brain: a meno che i dns non si debbano configurare anche in chroot
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<Matt_91> bravo K99Brain i dns in chroot non sono configurati
<Matt_91> ping: unknown host www.google.it
<Matt_91> jester-: cancello il file?
<jester-> Matt_91: rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<K99Brain> !googedns | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'googedns'
<K99Brain> !googledns | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: Gli indirizzi ip dei dns di Google sono 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 Per ulteriori informazioni: http://code.google.com/intl/it-IT/speed/public-dns/
<Matt_91> K99Brain: li uso già ;)
<pigeta> jester: qua http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-updates/linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic-pae trovo da scaricare solo linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic-pae che fo scarico?
<K99Brain> Matt_91, beh, controlla /etc/resolv.conf
<K99Brain> Matt_91, e fai anche quello che ti dice jester- così se hai qualche proxy del cavolo te lo toglie
<Matt_91> jester-: mi dice che quel file non esiste
<K99Brain> Matt_91, meglio, adesso sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<jester-> Matt_91: ping libero.it
<K99Brain> Matt_91, e mettici nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Matt_91> jester-: il ping non funziona
<Matt_91> jester-: da terminale normale funziona invece
<Matt_91> metto i dns jester-?
<jester-> Matt_91: che gli hai fatto alla povera distro
<jester-> Matt_91: fai come ha detto K99Brain
<Matt_91> K99Brain: ecco ho acciunto il primario e il secondario, ora doamnda che non mi ero mai posto, come salvo ed esco da nano? :)
<pigeta> forse ho trovato un modo per colegare la macchina via rete
<K99Brain> Matt_91, ctrl + x
<pigeta> ci sentiamo tra un po
<K99Brain> Matt_91, ti chiederà di salvare
<Cyanide> ctrl+o per salvare con nano
<Matt_91> aaa sta per Ctrl il ^
<Matt_91> lol
<K99Brain> Matt_91, si
<K99Brain> lol
<Matt_91> ok ora funziona ;)
<Matt_91> jester-: ok, fatto l' update e -f install ora al dist-upgrade mi fa avanzare qusti pacchetti: linux linux-headers-generic linux-image linux-image-generic screenlets screenlets-pack-all
<Matt_91> e credo proprio che non centrino nulla con il mio problema -.-" o sbaglio io?
<jester-> Matt_91: fallo
<Matt_91> jester-: sisi lo sta facendo
<Matt_91> jester-: ma ho paura che non serva a nulla, devo avere qualche cavolata nello xorg.conf
<Matt_91> con quei caccio di driver nvidea
<jester-> Matt_91: hai una ati?
<Matt_91> no nvidia
<jester-> Matt_91: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Matt_91> bene jester- ora appena finisce dli do pure questo ;)
<jester-> Matt_91: poi fa vedere cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Matt_91> jester-: per xorg oltre a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Matt_91> arrivo jester-
<Matt_91> anzi jester- prima o dopo la reinstallazione dei nvidia?
<jester-> dopo
<Matt_91> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matt_91> K99Brain: non eri te che mi dicevi che ognitanto ti si bloccava dopo lo splash e quindi lo avevi disisnstallato?
<jester-> Matt_91: che nvidia hai
<Synaptic> salve a tutti... vorrei sapere una cosa.. come posso eliminare definitivamente grub? ho installato un'altra linux che ha lilo.. pero all'avvio mi pare il grub e non va bene... come elimino grub dall'mbr?
<Matt_91> jester-: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<jester-> Synaptic: installando lilo dovrebbe sovrascrivere mbr
<Matt_91> jester-: per i pacchetti.... la linea è lenta sto scaricando a 17k -.-"
<pigeta> rieccome allora sono riuscito ad attaccare la macchina al router
<jester-> Synaptic: comunque reretta mbr
<pigeta> mo gli sto facendo un apt-get update
<Synaptic> jester-: no.... perche avevo una ubuntu sul disco... sto installando una slack.. e mi mette lilo nell'mbr.. ma siccome ce grub mi da grub error al riavvio
<Synaptic> come lo resetto?
<jester-> !grub | Synaptic
<ubot-it> Synaptic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<K99Brain> Matt_91, si ma non avevo disinstallato nulla. Ho tolto l'opzione "splash" fra i parametri del kernel
<Synaptic> necessito di resettare l'mbr in pratica
<K99Brain> Matt_91, e anche quiet
<jester-> Synaptic:  ripristini mbr poi dovrai ripristinare pure lilo
<Synaptic> sisi quello non è un problema... come ripristino mbr?
<jester-> Matt_91: metti ro
<Synaptic> tanto io non ho windows su questo computer
<Matt_91> K99Brain: hai rimosso quiete splash? se si gia provato -.-"
<jester-> !mbr | Synaptic
<ubot-it> Synaptic: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Matt_91> jester-: dove? se intendi nel grub c'è già
<Synaptic> grazie
<jester-> Matt_91: in /etc/defaut/grub
<Matt_91> c'è gia -.-"
<jester-> Matt_91:  al posto di quiet splash
<jester-> quiet splash toglilo
<jester-> Matt_91: che nvidia hai
<Matt_91> jester-: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<Matt_91> jester-: allora dopo provo anche se ora ti faccio vedrere la foto del grub sto ro c'è già, e se vuoi ti spiego i miei vari esperimenti e di come sono partite le shell
<jester-> Matt_91: fa vedere xorg.conf
<Matt_91> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550736/ non ha ancora reinstallato i nvidea, sta scaricando
<jester-> Matt_91: va bene
<Matt_91> jester-: qui il grub http://matt91web.altervista.org/grub.jpg
<Matt_91> jester-: scusa se non te l'ho messo su imagebin ma l'immagine pesava troppo e su 10.10 non c'è gimp di default e non sapevo come fare :)
<Synaptic> jester-: in fdisk-l come riconosco dove è l'mbr?
<jester-> Synaptic: si intende mbr del disco che ti parte al boot se ne hai uno solo è sda
<jester-> Synaptic: se nen hai 2 l'altro è sdb e cosi via
<Synaptic> no ho 2 dischi uno sda che uso come archivio... e uno sdb che è dove tengo OS
<Synaptic> quale devo selezionare nel comando ms-sys
<jester-> Synaptic: allora ripristina sda e non sda1 o 2 o 3 o seghi la tabella
<Synaptic> anche se è solo un hard disk che uso come archivio?
<jester-> Synaptic: poi devi accertarti che il sia il primo a partire al boot
<Synaptic> sisi quello lo so.. dal bios
<Synaptic> grazie ora provo
<jester-> Synaptic: allora fallo su entambi e poi fai partire il secondo
<Synaptic> fatto cosi infatti... dice succesfull mo provo..
<jester-> a parte che grub se ne frega di dove hai l'os
<Synaptic> dovro reinstallare tutta la distro immagino..
<jester-> Synaptic: avresti pututo intallare lilo sull'altro e poi farlo bootare
<jester-> Synaptic: non devi reinstallare le distro, usi chroot e rimetti lilo
<Synaptic> è partito
<Synaptic> al riavvio ho lilo
<Synaptic> con la mia distro
<Synaptic> tutto ok
<jester-> bien
<FloodBotIt1> Synaptic: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Synaptic> ti ringrazio
 * xfire78xx sera
<Matt_91> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550737/
<Matt_91> jester-: teoricamente con la reinstallazione dei nvidea dovrebbe funzionare visto i log?
<jester-> Matt_91: si era segato il driver
<rykyyy> help me...ho ubuntu 10.10 lo devo installare pero o un problema al pc che quando riavvio mi si blocca come posso fare?
<jester-> rykyyy: descrivi il: mi si blocca
<rykyyy> il problema e del pc mi esce una schermata blu con scritto errore ecc se spengo il pc o se lo riavvio
<Matt_91> jester-: però sto xorg se non trova i driver nvidea, senza tutto sto ambaradam, potrebbe far partire quelli open, no?
<rykyyy> come posso fare in alternativa per installarlo?
<Matt_91> rykyyy: nel senso che lo installi e al riavvio ti appare questa schermata blu?
<jester-> Matt_91: se ha finito dai exit e riavvia
<rykyyy> si ma e un problema del pc questo. per quello voglio passare ad ubuntu
<Matt_91> Matt_91: ha 50mb da scaricare è sta scaricando a 15k circa -.-"
<jester-> rykyyy: prima o dopo installazione
<rykyyy> quando mi dice di riavviare con il cd all interno
<jester-> Matt_91: ma che banda del menga che hai
<jester-> rykyyy: prima o dopo installazione
<Matt_91> jester-: banda che danno hai piccoli comuni di montagna, la 640 -.-"
<rykyyy> e dopo
<jester-> rykyyy: sei da cdlive?
<Matt_91> jester-: il presidente della regione ha comunque promesso la fibrra ottica in tutte le centali telefoniche trentine entro il 12 e fibra ottica in tutte le case entro fine 2018
<rykyyy> il cd che ho masterizzato dal sito
<davide> ciao a tutti
<davide> !!
<jester-> rykyyy: da cosa sei in canale adesso
<rykyyy> iserisco il cd mi esce prova e installa
<Matt_91> rykyyy: ora hai fatto prova?
<Matt_91> es sei dentro li?
<davide> ho un problema, devo masterizzare un cd partendo da file immagine in formato ccd img sub  oppure cue bin     ma ho già bruciato 12 cd, ho provato in tutti i modi letti in giro e con tutti i programmi..... ma niente non funziona niente, è possibile???
<rykyyy> clicco e mi esce riavvia ora riavvio manuale o riavvio da cd assistito
<jester-> rykyyy: e 4 sei qui usando il cdlive o altro pc o os
<rykyyy> cdlive
<jester-> rykyyy: quindi dal pc in questione?
<rykyyy> si
<jester-> davide: provato k3b?
<rykyyy> cosa devo cliccare ?
<jester-> rykyyy: hai solo linux o anche winzoz
<rykyyy> ho windows xp
<rykyyy> ora
<jester-> rykyyy: devi rispondere alle domande e basta
<rykyyy> ma ha problemi come ho gia detto
<davide> jester-,  sì ho provato per i cue bin   ma sempre dopo pochi mb masterizzati mi fotte il cd
<Matt_91> davide: un altro consiglio, non hai un riscrivibile per provare, senza bruciare 12 cd?
<jester-> rykyyy: al partizionamento cosa avevi scelto
<davide> jester-,  purtroppo no
<davide> ho fatto le simulazioni che vanno a buon fine e poi mi fotte i cs
<davide> cd
<jester-> davide: provalo che brasero è una ciofeca
<rykyyy> non mi e uscito partizionamento
<davide> sia k3b che brasero che furious iso master
<Matt_91> davide: ma l'immagine in questione è sana?
<jester-> davide: e potrebbe essere il lettore a bottane
<davide> sì ho provato con diverse immagini
<davide> mah non penso sia il lettore
<rykyyy> io devo eliminare windows e installare il nuovo ubuntu
<Matt_91> davide: allora io proverei don windows e se non va manco li è il masterizzatore da buttare come ti ha detto jester- :)
<jester-> rykyyy: come no a un certo punto ti chiede come vuoi installare, se autoamtico se usare lpintero disco etc etc
<Matt_91> rykyyy: bene, quindi sul desktop dovresti devere l'icon install
<jester-> davide: se hai ancora winzoz usa nero che di sicuro va
<davide> Matt_91,  grazie del consiglio peccato che winzoz non ce l'ho su ness comp
<davide> =/
<Matt_91> davide: c'è nero per linux, ma sincermento non l'ho mai provato e non so dirti se te lo danno in prova per qualche giono
<rykyyy> io ho qui il cd inserito mi dice come prima schermata prova e installa.installa dentro windows.ulteriori informazioni
<jester-> rykyyy: non è una buoane idea vista anche che sei ancora poco ferrato
<rykyyy> ??
<davide> ah davero ora guardo
<rykyyy> cosa clicco?
<jester-> rykyyy: davide cue e tuttiicass sono roba che nero digerisc emeglio
<jester-> rykyyy: clicca installa e arrangiati
<Matt_91> davide:  caso mai mi fai sapere come va nero per linux che caso mai lo prendo, visto che sul fisso non mi funzionano ne brasero ne k3b, ne gnome burn ne nulla? grazie.
<jester-> Matt_91: se paga
<rykyyy> si ma quale dei due?
<jester-> dei due cosa
<rykyyy> o ma lesio dio boia?
<Matt_91> ?
<jester-> troll
<Matt_91> dici jester-?
<jester-> eh
<Matt_91> dai dai jester- ancora un quarto dora e poi vediamo se sei stato bravo :)
<pigeta> jester- : ho aggiornato ubuntu via rete ora mi da 2.6.35-24-generic con uname-r posso dare sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic ?
<jester-> pigeta: sei in rete col pc bastardo?
<pigeta> si l'ho portato dove c'è il router
<pigeta> collegato con cavo ethernet ma devo abilitare la connessione wi-fi
<jester-> pigeta: sudo apt-get  install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<pigeta> perchè non lo posso lasciare qua
<davide> Matt_91,  ok ora lo cerco e ti dico anche subito
<jester-> pigeta: dovrebbe prendere anche il pacco relativo al kernel installato
<davide> graze jester-
<jester-> davide: e de che
<jester-> pigeta: se non va si ripiegherà sul wrapper
<Matt_91> jester-: di avergli suggerito nero :D
<jester-> winzoz a qualcosa serve sempre, ma, secondo me ce la faceva anche k3b
<Matt_91> jester-: ma ha detto che non gli andava
<pigeta> jeste: non trova il pacchetto
<jester-> pigeta: devi abilitare i backport
<MARKUZ66> pronto?
<jester-> pigeta: software cebter
<jester-> pigeta: menu modifica/sorgenti software
<MARKUZ66> aiuto!!! sono un un nuovo di ubuntu, non riesco a configurare un wireless  extender 300n della sitecom
<pigeta> non ce l'ho menu
<jester-> MARKUZ66: è una delle piu bastarde, però la custa poc
<pigeta> ok
<jester-> pigeta: hai synaptic?
<pigeta> si l'ho trovato
<MARKUZ66> come posso fare?, qualcuno ha già esperienza?
<pigeta> devo andare su altro software
<jester-> pigeta: aggiornamenti e abilita la riga con backports
<jester-> MARKUZ66: iwconfig non la vede?
<pigeta> trovato mai vista sta parte di solito smanettavo sul sources.list
<pigeta> i proposed li abilito?
<Matt_91> MARKUZ66: qui c'è un bel post che ne parla, e sembra che siano riusciti a farla andare http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=321560
<jester-> MARKUZ66: anche tu prova a installare linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<jester-> pigeta: no
<jester-> pigeta: abilita i partners
<MARKUZ66> ok, proviamo . grazie...
<jester-> MARKUZ66: poi riavvia che ancora latita uerai ndiswrapper
<MARKUZ66> ? sono moooolto a digiuno
<pigeta> ok abilitati tutti e 3
<jester-> pigeta: ricarica e riprova
<pigeta> ricarica?
<Matt_91> jester-: ok, ha finito finalmente, una domanda, è normale che ogni volta che mi tocca i kernel nel terminale in mezzo ai vari output sbuchi un:
<Matt_91> .: 6: Can't open /scripts/casper-functions
<jester-> pigeta: i proposed è meglio di no nè
<Matt_91> jester-: smonto tutto e riavvio?
<jester-> Matt_91: boh
<pigeta> no il proposed non l'ho selezionato ho selezionato canonical parter e canonical parter sorgente
<jester-> Matt_91: exit e riavvia
<pigeta> oltre agli altri
<jester-> ok
<Matt_91> non smonto jester-?
<Matt_91> smonta lui?
<jester-> ma va
<Matt_91> ok ci si rivede grazie jester che vada o che non vada :D
<Matt_91> ci si rivede
<pigeta> no impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto
<jester-> pigeta: ci sono per forza
<jester-> pigeta: copia incalla il comando
<jester-> sudo apr-get update
<pigeta> poil ck di maveric porca loca
<jester-> sudo apr-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<pigeta> ora sta scaticando
<pigeta> ok scaricato
<pigeta> riavvio?
<jester-> pigeta: quando installato riavvia
<pigeta> tolgo il cavo di rete ora o quando si riavvia?
<jester-> pigeta: ma no che vediamo se compare la wifi
<pigeta> ok
<pigeta> ok riavviato
<Matt_91> SIA LODATO GESÙ CRISTO!
<Matt_91> grazie mille jester-, se non ci fossi te.... :)
<jester-> Matt_91: la prosima volta reinstalla il current da shell
<pigeta> ho dato un iwconfig ma non vede niet
<Matt_91> jester-: io non lo sapevo sta cosa della shell :)
<jester-> pigeta: allora segui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<jester-> pigeta: rigorosamente driver xp e occhi ai 32 e 64 bit
<jester-> pigeta: è integrata la scheda?
<jester-> che magari è broadcom
<jester-> pigeta: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<pigeta> che scheda?
<jester-> pigeta: la wifi è usb o integrata
<pigeta> usb
<jester-> pigeta: allora vai di wrapper
<jester-> è la via piu semplice
<pigeta> su driver aggiunti ho i driver grafici fglrx proprietari amd
<jester-> pigeta: ok
<jester-> pigeta: segui la guida
<EsUlU> jester-  usando netstat -na | grep -i established  sono sicuro chi è connesso al mio pc?
<Shell0xLogger> EsUlU cosa vuoi sapere? :p
<EsUlU> se ho qualche intruso nella mia rete
<EsUlU> jester-
<Shell0xLogger> ok
<pigeta> jester sto seguendo la guida ma sono arrivato a un punto dove il risultato è un po diverso
<EsUlU> Shell0xLogger allora mi puoi aiutare
<EsUlU> ?
<Shell0xLogger> io fra poco devo scappare
<Shell0xLogger> comunque si
<Shell0xLogger> è quello il comando
<pigeta> ho dato ndiswrapper -l mi ha dato netwg11t : driver installed però sulla guida dice che ci deve essere anche ,hardware present
<EsUlU> bene allora in quel modo posso essere tranquillo che non ho nessun intruso
<EsUlU> ?
<EsUlU> Shell0xLogger
<Shell0xLogger> ma non VEDI ki entra a condividere la tua linea tramite wifi... ma solo chi entra nel tuo pc
<Shell0xLogger> ssh.. netbios ecc
<EsUlU> bene m interessavo per adesso quello
<Shell0xLogger> oki
<EsUlU> Shell0xLogger devi scappare se ho capito bene
<EsUlU> è vero
<EsUlU> ?
<Shell0xLogger> si
<Shell0xLogger> asd
<Shell0xLogger> devo andare al cinema
<Shell0xLogger> a vedere checco zalone
<EsUlU> ah allora buona cinema magari alla prossima
<Shell0xLogger> grazie :)
<pigeta> jester- : ho seguito la guida apparte quello che ho scritto prima tutto ok ma non vede ancora con iwconfig nulla
<fabio> ciao a tutti
<fabio> non riesco ad abilitare le reti senza fili qualcuno sa aiutarmi???
<pigeta> non sei solo fabio
<pigeta> che cosa hai chiavetta o scheda?
<fabio> scheda
<fabio> ma se ti può essere utile se inserisco la chiavetta non da proprio segni di vita mentre sull'altro pc funziona benissimo
<pigeta> lspci che da?
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550754/
<pigeta> fabio : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=365497.0;imode
<fabio> grazie
<fabio> ora do un'occhiata
<roxdragon> salve serve aiuto? ^^
<Tyc> C'è qualche buon'anima che ha voglia di aiutarmi?
<Tyc> ??
<roxdragon> Tyc,  esponi
<Tyc> Premetto: è la prima volta che mi affaccio ad ubuntu,
<Tyc> l'ho installato in dual boot con windows
<Tyc> ma all'avvio del pc parte solo windows
<Tyc> non mi fa scegliere
<roxdragon> Tyc,  ok entra dal cd live
<Tyc> e poi?
<roxdragon> e poi collegati da li
<roxdragon> e vieni qui
<Tyc> ok
<roxdragon> :)
<shadenzo> roxdragon  forse  basta che faccia  da live sudo update-grub se ha grub2
<roxdragon> shadenzo,   si ma non e detto... bisogna entrare nella partizione
<shadenzo> ok
<roxdragon> con il chroot
<Guest7237> ciao a tutti
<roxdragon> ciao Guest7237
<Guest7237> ho aggiunto una scheda wireless della dlink ad un vecchio pc con lubuntu ma nn riesco a farla funzionare
<roxdragon> Guest7237,  interna?
<Guest7237> si
<Guest7237> pci
<roxdragon> puoi collegarti via ethernet da quel pc?
<Guest7237> si, ora son collegato così
<roxdragon> ok quindi sei con il pc che non funziona il wifi?
<roxdragon> stai chattando da li?
<Guest7237> si esatto
<roxdragon> dai lspci nel terminale e poi incollami l output
<roxdragon> !paste | Guest7237
<ubot-it> Guest7237: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest7237> lo incollo qui?
<roxdragon> sul paste
<roxdragon> !paste | Guest7237
<ubot-it> Guest7237: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roxdragon> Tyc,
<roxdragon> sei da live?
<Guest7237> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550765/
<Tyc> si
<Tyc> che faccio?
<roxdragon> Guest7237, 00:0a.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<roxdragon>  questa è?
<roxdragon> Tyc,  postami il comando
<roxdragon> sudo fdisk -l
<Guest7237> direi di si
<roxdragon> Guest7237,  postami ifconfig e iwconfig
<Guest7237> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550770/
<roxdragon> wow non rileva proprio l'interfaccia... Guest7237  posta lsmod
<roxdragon> Tyc,  e basta?
<Guest7237> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550772/
<roxdragon> che marca è la scheda?
<Guest7237> dlink
<Guest7237> modello dwl-520+
<roxdragon> !paste | Tyc  metti tutto qui... il comando sudo fdisk -l
<ubot-it> Tyc  metti tutto qui... il comando sudo fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roxdragon> perche si capisce poco cosi
<roxdragon> Guest7237,  ok n attimo
<Tyc> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1       46078   370116910    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2           52896       59423    52427776    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda3           59423       60801    11071488    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda4           46078       52896    54764545    5  Esteso /dev/sda5           46078       52612    52481024   83  Linux /dev/sda6           52612       52896     2282496   
<roxdragon> Tyc,  sul paste
<roxdragon> non si capisce cosi
<roxdragon> OverMe,  ping
<OverMe> roxdragon, ?
<roxdragon> c'è Guest7237  che ha uns cheda wifi pci ma su internet parla di installarla con ndiswrapper consigli?
<roxdragon> è dlink
<roxdragon> Guest7237,
<roxdragon> vai su sistema > amministrazione > driver
<Guest7237> già fatto nn trova nulla
<roxdragon> uhm...
<roxdragon> mi sa che dovresti provà
<roxdragon> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<roxdragon> prova quello
<Guest7237> ci stavo guardando anch'io
<Guest7237> altrimenti mi compro una chiavetta wifi da 8 euro e mi tolgo tutti i problemi
<roxdragon> vedi se riesci a risolvere ^^
<roxdragon> magari passi piu tardi o domani sul pomeriggio presto
<roxdragon> che c'è gente
<Guest7237> ok grazie mille comunque
<roxdragon> :D di nulla
<shadenzo> roxdrgon  Guest7237  ndiswrapper  funziona bene con molte schede , io lo uso per una scheda con chiset marvell ...
<shadenzo> e funge
<roxdragon> si infatti
<roxdragon> prova... io non l ho mai usato ndi
<shadenzo> Guest7237,   in poche parole installi ndiswrapper ,  gli fai caricare i driver che usi in win ,  provi a caricare il modulo con modprobe ndiswrapper , e vedi se funziona ; fatto questo aggiungi "ndiswrapper"  in /etc/modules  :)per averlo caricato all avvio , good luck
<Guest7237> provo
<shadenzo> questo a grandi linee  : la guida ti da maggiori dettagli
<roxdragon> ragazzi se entra TYC ditegli che sto andando a cena !!!
<roxdragon> dovrebbe entrare a momentii
<roxdragon> eccolo
<roxdragon> XD
<roxdragon> Tyc,  tutto ok?
<Tyc> :)
<Tyc> grazie, ora parte
<roxdragon> :D ok di nulla
<roxdragon> vado a cena
<Tyc> anch'io
<roxdragon> byeee
<Tyc> ciao
<fefe> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Palombo> ciao a tutti,mi consigliate un software per clonare il mio hd?
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao, ho un piccolo problema, stavo ascoltando una canzone con rhythmbox e ho cambiato una impostazione nell'hardware e non si sente più l'audio inoltre e scomparsa l'icona dell'audio sul pannello di ubuntu, che devo fare?
<euca> come hai cambiato un impostazione nell'hardware? hai cambiato i driver audio?
<jester-> Palombo: clonezilla su livecd o usb
<euca> qualcuno che ha provato a installare ardour 3?
<Palombo> jester-,  grazie, stavo giusto leggendomi la pagina del sito clonezilla (-:
<pivellino-ubuntu> nessuno sa niente?
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: riaggiungi alla barra l'applet indicatore
<pivellino-ubuntu> come?
<euca> pivellino-ubuntu: ma cosa vuol dire hai cambiato qualcosa nelle impostazioni hardware? hai cabiato driver hai 2 sk audio e sei passato sulla seconda? o  altro?
<pivellino-ubuntu> no
<pivellino-ubuntu> ti spiego
<pivellino-ubuntu> su preferenze audio nella scheda hardware
<pivellino-ubuntu> in "profilo" ho cambiato una impostazione ma anche ricambiandola non succede niente
<pivellino-ubuntu> il brano si riproduce ma senza audio
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: destro sulla barra e aggiungi
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti sono max_sme sono con una penna usb live perche non riesco piu a collegarmi con il solito
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma cosa devo aggiungere?
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: quello che non hai letto sopra
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> scusa non avevo visto
<jester-> ubuntu spiega il collegarmi
<ubuntu> grazie
<ubuntu> il fatto clicco per attivare la wirelless non mi attiva piu
<jester-> ubuntu prova a partire col kernel precedente
<ubuntu> cioè come jester scusa ma non sono esperto
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester- In pratica mi visualizza solo la lettera e a fianco nulla ma se ci clicco mi permette di cambiare le preferenze audio di rhythmbox...ma non visualizza ne mi permette di cambiare l'audio...
<jester-> ubuntu lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<pivellino-ubuntu> forse lo tolgo e lo rimetto e vedo che effetto fa???
<ubuntu> l'attivazione della wirelless non c'è l'ho automatica ma la faccio manualmente ogni volta che accendo ilpc
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: cambia il canale uscita e guarda nell'ultima erichetta a destra con il player che va
<ubuntu> provo
<ubuntu> adesso segno tutto su  un foglio
<jester-> ubuntu dai il comando e dimmi la risposta
<jester-> ubuntu non sei da live dal pc in questione?
<ubuntu> sono live con usb
<jester-> ubuntu dai quel comando e dimmi la risposta
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  non succede nulla
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: lo saprai cosa hai cambiato
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: totem suona?
<ubuntu> ha fatto degli aggiornamenti il pc
<pivellino-ubuntu> ora provo
<ubuntu> poi non sono riuscito a collegarmi
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  non suona nulla
<pivellino-ubuntu> non c'è audio
<jester-> dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<jester-> [21:45]  <jester-> ubuntu lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<jester-> ubuntu nel terminale
<euca> Pivellino io ho analog stereo duplex come voce in "hardware profilo"
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok ora provo
<pivellino-ubuntu> euca   Per piacere puoi dirmi anche le altre impostazioni
<euca> a me alcune volte è capitato anche che i volumi del mixer scendessero tutti al minimo dopo qualche crash....
<pivellino-ubuntu> euca  qui non ho avuto crash, per una impostazione tutto sto casino? bo....
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: se togli le candele dalla macchina pacioccando
<pivellino-ubuntu> euca  In ingresso cos'hai?
<euca> che ti devo dire ? io in hardware ho solo il volume di uscita la scheda selezionata (sul sistema ne ho montate 2) e profilo con impostata quella voce li
<euca> ho selezionato la scheda audio che uso e il volume di ingresso
<pivellino-ubuntu> qui da me non c'è nulla
<euca> ma quello è per i microfoni o altre entrate
<pivellino-ubuntu> la scheda ingresso è bloccata non si può cambiare nulla...
<euca> boh la tua scheda audio ha entrate? di solito almeno il microfono ce lo dovrebbe avere
<pivellino-ubuntu> non so
<euca> ma lascia perdere quello a te non serve puo essere che tu non abbia opzioni hardware da scegliere io ho 2 schede audio una con 3 ingressi l'altra con 8......
<fabri> ciao a tutti
<fabri> volevo chiedervi se era possibile settare le opzioni di rete (tipo il controllo del desktop remoto) su xubuntu...
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok, grazie
<pivellino-ubuntu> buona serata
<michelefreschi> transmission... mi scarica lento, eppure ho aperto le porte... cosa può essere? ho una lan con midem/router diverse prese ed uno switch Wl. con il pc che sami collego in wl
<michelefreschi> * che scarica mi collego in wl
<michelefreschi> idee?
<[anubi]> a quanto stai scaricando ?
<michelefreschi> massimo 15
<michelefreschi> o 20 KB
<[anubi]> http://www.transmissionbt.com/download/
<[anubi]> prova a mettere l'ultima versione
<jessy90> sera
<[anubi]> anche io tempo fa avevo sto problema .. ma con la 2.04
<michelefreschi> grazie
<[anubi]> con la 2.12 sembra tutto ok .. cmq ci sono delle alternative a transmission come deluge o vuze
<[anubi]> prego :)
<euca> qualcuno ha idea del perchè lo stesso pc su ethernet e su wireless abbia prestazioni totalmete diverse? nel senso che sul wireless non riesce a sfruttare tla banda disponibile mentre su ethenet si...(preciso che su la rete wireless altri computer apple o windows vanno bene)
<euca> insomma anche io su wireless vado pianissimo ma con tutto firefox amule deluge mentre con lo stesso pc su un altra linea eth vado normale
<HoldenC> euca: probabilmente colpa del driver wireless e/o della velocita' di connessione col router
<HoldenC> euca: ovviamente se puoi usa ethernet, e' piu' veloce e piu' sicuro
<euca> mah
<euca> sono due linee diverse eth è alice e wl wind infostrada
<HoldenC> euca: anche questo incide. da terminale lancia:   watch -d sudo iwconfig wlan0
<HoldenC> euca: e stai attento se cambiano bit rate e link quality (lui evidenzia quello che cambia)
<euca> dove ho wind non posso usare eth ho una pennetta da 54 mbit e altri con chiavette uguali di potenzza sulla stessa linea ma su os diverso vanno bene
<euca> mmm ora però sono su eth e non ho la possibilità di testare il wl fino a domani
<HoldenC> euca: si, quel comando mostra alcune informazioni sul wi-fi
<euca> HoldenC : grazie domani provo
<HoldenC> euca: di niente
<michelefreschi> ok.. deluge, posso importare i part già scaricati con trasmission?
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: inizia a scaricare con deluge, poi stop ed esci dal programma. sostituisci il file che deluge ha scaricato con quello che hai gia', ovviamente usa lo stesso nome, riavvia deluge e dovrebbe andare
<Kiefer> ciao a tutti
<poli> ciao
<poli> che si dice???
<poli> pivellino-ubuntu siamo in due... io di solito provo ad riavviare.... se nn risolvo chiedo aiuto :-)
<Kiefer> Ho un problema con Ktorrent: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550826/
<Shell0xLogger> asp verifico
<Shell0xLogger> Kiefer:
<Shell0xLogger> Kiefer:  non cè una voce "open folder" qualcosa di simile
<Kiefer> c'è apri cartella (c'è l'ho in italiano) ma quando ci premo sopra mi avvia totem
<Kiefer> in sequenza : dx mouse - Apri cartella - cartella dati
<Shell0xLogger> capito..
<Shell0xLogger> controlla nelle preferenze qualè la cartella dove vengono messi i download
<antonio_> salve a tutti ho un problema con eclipse
<Shell0xLogger> dimmi se ce
<Shell0xLogger> anzi incollami il percorso
<antonio_> non capisco come si mette in italiano
<Shell0xLogger> fai una cosa semplice
<Shell0xLogger> xD
<Shell0xLogger> senza complicarti la vita
<Shell0xLogger> digita da terminale sudo apt-get remove Ktorrent
<Shell0xLogger> e installa trasmission
<Shell0xLogger> sudo apt-get install trasmission
<Kiefer> Shell0xLogger:  no ti prego, sto cercando preferenze etcc.. .
<Kiefer> non voglio mollare Ktorrent mi trovo bene.
<Kiefer> Shell0xLogger: Va be al massimo reinstallo ktorrent ma mi rompe a manetta non risolvere il problema
<kio> salve ragazzi avrei un problema da porvi (premetto che non me ne intendo molto)......ho istallato il sistema operativo ubuntu 10.10 sul pc di mia sorella ma visto che (diversamente da me) non le piace vorrei rimuoverlo!! che cosa devo fare per rimuoverlo ?? è un processo complicato??
<paccez> kio, devi installare un nuovo sistema operativo
<paccez> durante l'installazione ti verrà chiesto di formattare il disco e così farai ;)
<kio> obbligatoriamente cosi?? lei sullo stesso pc ha anche Vista e vorrebbe rimuovere ubuntu
<kio> è proprio necesario ristallare tutto??
<paccez> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<paccez> Ecco a te ;)
<kio> provo a leggere grazie
<kio> :)
<kio> è questo  l' unico modo o c' è qualcosa di un tantino + semplice??
<kio> :)
<paccez> Beh, kio, devi dare due comandi da terminale... Penso sia l'unico modo sinceramente
<kio> cosa significa Scaricare la versione di ms-sys adatta alla propria architettura e procedere all'installazione del pacchetto:     32 bit     64 bit??
<kio> scusate per l' ignoranza :P
<attempt> kio  uname -a in terminale
<attempt> dipende se hai installato una versione di ubuntu a 32 o 64bit. la seconda la metti solo con cpu a 64bit. la prima anche su queste.
<attempt> se cerchi di installare un pacchetto 64bit su un so a 32 bit non ci riesci.
<kio> ok grazie di tutto
<kio> molto gentili
<Cyanide> sera
<ciunix> ciao a tutti
<ciunix> a chi posso chiedere per ufw?
<yvesBsAs> ciao ciunix, esponi la domanda, chi sa risponde
<Cyanide> ho installato sul pc un controler pci sata a cui ho collegato relativo hd, ora come o faccio funzionare?
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, ciao
<ciunix> ho scritto delle regole tipo: ufw enable; ufw 22 allow ufw 80 allow;
<ciunix> vorrei sapere se ho veramente creato un firewall in cui apro solo le porte 22  e 80 e tutte le altre sono chiuse
<yvesBsAs> ciao Cyanide, il controller penso abbia un suo bios, dovresti potervi accedere all'avvio del PC subito dopo il bios della maindoard, che controller è?
<yvesBsAs> ciunix, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo iptables -L
<yvesBsAs> metti cosa esce su
<yvesBsAs> !paste | ciunix
<ubot-it> ciunix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, lspci mi dice questo  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, ok, ma non ha un bios suo?
<ciunix> fatto
<Cyanide> si
<ciunix> yvesBsAs ho incollato il risultato
<yvesBsAs> ciunix, passaci il link alla pagina
<ciunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550874/
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, e il suo bios vede correttamente il disco?
<ciunix> scusate sono le prime volte che sono qui
<ciunix> le porte che ho aperto dovrebbero essere la 2222 la 80 e la 10773
<Cyanide> riavvio il pc e vedo se riesco ad accedervi allora
<ciunix> no riesci
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, si
<ciunix> riesci
<Cyanide> vado e torno
<ciunix> è corretto questo?
<yvesBsAs> devi eccedervi e parametrarlo li
<ciunix> yves dici a me?
<yvesBsAs> ciunix, mai visto quel macello, non conosco molto iptabes, ma quello sul tuo log non ho la minima idea di cosa sia O_O
<davide> buona notte a tutti...yvesBsAs....ciao....
<ciunix> AH OK
<ciunix> ah ok
<yvesBsAs> notte davide
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-06
<yvesBsAs> però, ciunix, perchè "apri" la porta 80? Hai un server Web?
<davide> :-) ètornato il tuo incubo peggiore...
<ciunix> si
<yvesBsAs> apparentemente, se non interpreto male, dovrebbe essere ok
<ciunix> bene dai
<yvesBsAs> comunque meglio un parere di un esperto, un server web non è da prendere alla leggera
<davide> devo fare una domandina.... riguardano le chiavette internet su kubuntu...
<ciunix> cioè?
<davide> ancora la devo acquistare, ma quando al acquisterò.... come la installo??? su windows ok... ma su kubuntu? COME FUNZIONA???
<yvesBsAs> ciunix, un server web mal configurato e mal protetto è una manna per chi vuol far danni...
<ciunix> scusa per proteggerlo bene cosa bisogna fare
<yvesBsAs> ecco, quella è una domanda da cento milioni, ogni servizio che lavora su di lui deve essere analizzato
<yvesBsAs> non è che son tutti uguali
<ciunix> no scusate, io ho messo apache e joomla. ora sto per mettere 1 modulo per evitare l'sql injection
<ciunix> ma oltre a questo non so.. cosa devo fare per proteggerlo?
<Angelo> ciao
<Angelo> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/angelo/.ICEauthority    problemino dopo aver aperto  un sudo klamav
<Angelo> qualcuno disponibile per  guidarmi a rimettere a posto i permessi'
<Angelo> rox ci sei?
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, niente, dopo l'avvio ho provato e riprovato ma no m compare nulla
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> fdisk -l
<yvesBsAs> e lo metti sul paste
<yvesBsAs> !paste ! Cyanide
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! Cyanide'
<yvesBsAs> !paste | Cyanide
<ubot-it> Cyanide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> Angelo, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh /home/angelo/.ICEauthority
<yvesBsAs> dimmi cosa risponde
<Angelo> -rw------- 1 root root 51K 2011-01-06 01:05 /home/angelo/.ICEauthority
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, lo vede http://paste.ubuntu.com/550883/
<yvesBsAs> Angelo, ilnome utente tuo sul sistema (esatto)
<Cyanide> è da 1000 quello collegato al controler
<Angelo> si
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, c'è:  Disco /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 byte
<yvesBsAs> Angelo, il tuo nome utente
<Cyanide> ora devo farglielo montare in avvio
<Angelo> angelo
<yvesBsAs> ok, Angelo non sbagliare, dai questo comando:
<yvesBsAs> sudo chown angelo:angelo /home/angelo/.ICEauthority
<yvesBsAs> e dopo rida il comando:
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh /home/angelo/.ICEauthority
<yvesBsAs> e dimmi che esce
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, mettilo in fstab, cosi non hai problemi, ma perchè in ntfs?
<Angelo> -rw------- 1 angelo angelo 51K 2011-01-06 01:05 /home/angelo/.ICEauthority  mi da questa risposta ora
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dovrebbe andare, vedi se non fa stranezze
<Angelo> ok provo a riavviare
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, che vuoi era in ntfs ho sopra un mucchio di dati e non ho un disco abbastanza grande al momento per trasferirli e riformatare...ma in cosa dovrebeessere dimmi?
<Angelo> tgrazie tante
<Angelo>  anzi spe che mi salvo il comando
<yvesBsAs> di nulla Angelo
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, se lo usi solo con linux, e li non hai nessun win in multib oot, ti conviene ext3 o, se hai file grandi (superiori hai 5 Gb) in xfs
<Cyanide> xfs allora
<yvesBsAs> Angelo, quei comandi potrebbero fare più danni di quelli che già avevi, se non sei sicuro chiedi qui
<Angelo> il problema lo creo io ogni volta che mi intestardisco a voler aggiornare klamav  lo avevo gia combinato sto guaio tempo fà
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, comunque per ora lo metti cosi com'è, poi lo farai, spetta che ti passo la stringa
<yvesBsAs> Angelo, lascia stare gli antivirus, su linux si annoiano :D
<Angelo>  riavvio e vediamo se è andato a buon fine
<Angelo> si si :-) lo so ma  ogni tanto una cazzata la devo fare
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, dimmi una cosa, questa è la situation qui, mi sono ritrovato con 2 dischi tutti e 2 sata e un ascheda madre che no ha sata da qui il controler, però il diso su cui è instllato il sistema al momento lo faccio partire attraverso un adattatore usb ise sata e vorrei invece colegarlo al controler ma se lo faccio non mi trova il boot, secondo te è possibile?
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, dovresti provare a collegarlo, avviare da LiveCD, se vedi che lo vede correttamente ripristinare il grub
<yvesBsAs> chiaro che se lo passi da USB a interno le UUID vanno a merenda e non sa più dove cercare le cose
<Cyanide> ah ho capito si...ok
<yvesBsAs> in ogni caso non sono impossibili altre stranezze
<Cyanide> e lo immagino
<yvesBsAs> tipo fstab che anche lei avrà UUID non esatte (probabile), cioè, non è impossibile, ma rischi di lavorarci un pò
<Angelo> yvesBsAs grazie è tutto a posto ora
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto Angelo
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, digita nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<yvesBsAs> in fondo a tutto il resto inserisci:
<Cyanide> sono pronto
<yvesBsAs> /dev/sda1  /media/1-TB ntfs umask=000,defaults,nls=utf8  0 0
<Angelo> ciao vado che è tardi
<yvesBsAs> importante, sotto di lei devi lasciare una stringa vuota
<yvesBsAs> (a capo)
<yvesBsAs> notte Angelo
<yvesBsAs> quando lo hai fatto, salvi e chiudi il file, quindi dai il comqando
<yvesBsAs> sudo mkdir /media/1-TB
<yvesBsAs> e quindi dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<yvesBsAs> e
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -a
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se l'ultimo da errore
<Cyanide> no
<yvesBsAs> ok, vedi in risorse se è apparso
<Cyanide> certo
<yvesBsAs> prova a creare un file di testo dento (click destro -> nuovo..)
<yvesBsAs> vedi se te lo lascia fare
<yvesBsAs> *dentro
<Cyanide> ora riavvio in live e vedo di ripristinare il boot per vedere se mi parte collegandolo al controller interno
<Cyanide> lo faccio
<Cyanide> si si
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, occhio che potrebbe invertirti anche i device (sda e sdb)
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora la stringa è a posto, attenzione all'operazione che vuoi fare, se non sei sicuro fermati :P
<Cyanide> e lo so ma anche il live non pensare di esserti liberato di me avvio e torno....e lo so ma io ho acquistato il controler per potrci collegare tutti e 2 i dischi
<yvesBsAs> uffi... :D
<Cyanide> dovrò pur fare qualche cosa...almeno provarci
<Cyanide> vado se ci sei ci si risente tra 10 minuti
<Cyanide> per ora grazie mille
<yvesBsAs> oki
<Davide1985> yvesBsAs mi daresti una mano??
<Davide1985> solo una domanda...
<yvesBsAs> spara
<Davide1985> io ho fatto tutto quelloche mi hai detto....per kubuntu...ecc.. nn so se ti ricordi....
<Cyanide> riecchime
<Davide1985> solo che ho una domanda.... se compero una pennetta per internet....come la installo???
<yvesBsAs> si Davide1985
<Davide1985> qualcheaccorgimento perticolare???
<yvesBsAs> Davide1985, se la pennetta è compatibile, la colleghi e parte
<Davide1985> altrimenti?
<yvesBsAs> vedi nel forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org e cerca nelle discussioni o nel wiki, ci sono le info necessarie
<yvesBsAs> altrimenti, se non è compatibile, non va, mi pare scontata, la cos
<Davide1985> a ok....
<Davide1985> ma sull'stallazione delle pennette c'è la compatibilità di linux....
<Davide1985> giusto?
<Shell0xLogger> si
<Shell0xLogger> davide
<Shell0xLogger> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<yvesBsAs> nessunissima idea, non sono in Europa, ma penso sia specificato
<Davide1985> di solito sui cd, c'è scritto win e linux...
<Shell0xLogger> tranquillo
<Davide1985> ok...solo questo volevo sapere....
<Davide1985> grazie mille...................
<Davide1985> ora mi guardo tron.....
<yvesBsAs> Davide1985, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Davide1985> mi serve per la pennetta internet quella con la sim dentro.... non la pennetta wi fi....
<yvesBsAs> Davide1985, non le conosco, devi vedere sul forum cosa trovi, so che ora ci sono parecchie huawei
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, non temere sono qui ho qualche problemino aìcon la live, mi vede solo uno dei 2 hd collegati ho riavviato ora vediamo
<Davide1985> ok.................vedrò quando la compro.... :-)
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, vedi di non "insistere" troppo a farglieli vedere, si sa mai..
<Cyanide> e invece ecco ci sono riuscito ora mi ha caricato tranquillamente i 2 hd dal controler
<Cyanide> ora devo procedere a ripristinare il grub la procedura me la sono segnata ma se mi vuoi dare una mano tu mi fa piacere
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, sdb ora è passato a sda
<yvesBsAs> ecco, e mo ti avevo detto che non sarebbe stato impossibile :P
<Cyanide> e sdb è diventato il disco da 1TB
<yvesBsAs> si devono modificare tutte le uuid da livecd
<Cyanide> bene
<yvesBsAs> ripristina grub, poi editiamo il fstab da livecd
<Cyanide> se vuoi...quando vuoi....come vuoi
<Cyanide> ok
<attempt> notte a tutti
<yvesBsAs> notte attempt
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, prima grub, altrimenti si fa casotto
<Cyanide> ok
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, con calma ma ho fatto
<yvesBsAs> ok, hai eseguito la procedura e non ha dato errori?
<Cyanide> no perfetto
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, mettimi sul pastebin cosa dice questo comando
<yvesBsAs> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cyanide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550897/
<yvesBsAs> ok, mettimi anche cosa dice il comando
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/fstab
<Cyanide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550898/
<Cyanide> un ce nulla
<yvesBsAs> harg.. errore mio :D
<Cyanide> eh eh eh
<yvesBsAs> monta la partizione root, e dimmi come viene vista
<Davide1985> ora mi finisco a vedere tron....saluti. buona notte!!!!!!!!!
<Cyanide> come viene vista in che senso
<Cyanide> notte
<yvesBsAs>  /media/qualche cosa
<yvesBsAs> cioè dove la monta
<Cyanide> a ok
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, apri le cartelle /media oppure /mnt, sono in una delle due
<Cyanide> si si so dov'è ma te la metto in paste perché è già 2 volte che scrivo un numero di una ventina di cifre ma vedo che non passa qui
<yvesBsAs> lol
<yvesBsAs> se ha uno / all'inizio fai prima uno spazio
<Cyanide> a ecco
<Cyanide> comunque media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-079b-66982865b58b
<Cyanide> questa è la root
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> cat /media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-079b-66982865b58b/etc/fstab
<Cyanide> ce uno spazio prima di /etc/fstab?
<Cyanide> o è contiguo?
<yvesBsAs> no, dovrebbe essere tutto attaccato
<Cyanide> fatto
<yvesBsAs> vedi il contenuto?
<Cyanide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550901/
<Cyanide> quello è il risultato
<yvesBsAs> ok,perfetto, dammi un minuto che te lo preparo
<roxdragon> ahahaahahahahahhaha
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, apparentemente ha messo a posto da solo, unica cosa devi cambiare il disco da un tera
<yvesBsAs> dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-079b-66982865b58b/etc/fstab
<yvesBsAs> e sull'ultima stringa, quella che abbiamo aggiunto, metti /dev/sdb1 al posto di /dev/sda1
<Cyanide> ok
<yvesBsAs> salvi e provi a riavviare, vedi se fa il boot, altrimenti torni da livecd
<Cyanide> riavviato
<yvesBsAs> oki
<Cyanide> non trova il boot device
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta, dieci minuti e torno, c'è da bestemmiare, lo immaginavo :(
<Cyanide> ok
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide-Revenge, Cyanide ok, ci sono
<Cyanide-Revenge> ecco seguo da qui
<yvesBsAs> ok, adesso sei da livecd?
<Cyanide-Revenge> dove pensi sia il problema?
<yvesBsAs> penso al grub, il file di config
<yvesBsAs> in fstab c'erano due sda1, forse si è inciampato..
<roxdragon> eccomi
<roxdragon> ahsdasdhsdhi
<roxdragon> attivo
<roxdragon> sbagliato chan
<yvesBsAs> cat /media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-079b-66982865b58b/boot/grub.cfg
<yvesBsAs> mettimi cosa esce sul paste
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Cyanide-Revenge> asp un secondo
<Cyanide-Revenge> ho montato la root e lui mi apre l'hd da 1tb in media percui il cat?
<yvesBsAs> ghgh
<Cyanide-Revenge> però mi monta la root
<yvesBsAs> il porco ha invertito di nuovo i device?
<Cyanide-Revenge> invece di esseci quel numero lungo si monta sotto !-TB
<Cyanide-Revenge> 1-TB*
<yvesBsAs> haa, no, allora forse non è un problema
<yvesBsAs> comunque dai di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<yvesBsAs> pastami che dice
<Cyanide-Revenge> forse sbaglio io un secondo
<Cyanide-Revenge> allora il comando che mi hai dato prima mi risponde che non trova il file o la directory
<yvesBsAs> normale, deve averlo montato altrove
<Cyanide-Revenge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550912/
<Cyanide-Revenge> a me sembra giusto
<yvesBsAs> quando si avvia il grub, ti appare o da subito errore?
<Cyanide-Revenge> da subito errore tempo che parte il pc e poi mi da errore
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora mettimi sul paste questo
<yvesBsAs> cat /media/1-TB/boot/grub.cfg
<Cyanide-Revenge> no such file ecc... ecc..
<Cyanide-Revenge> la monto
<yvesBsAs> abbe, si, montala :D
<Cyanide-Revenge> nada in media ora è così E28CC8928CC86321
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, quello mi pare sia il nuovo
<yvesBsAs> deve essercene un altro
<Cyanide-Revenge> si ma l'ho inserito nel comando e mi risponde sempre allo stesso modo
<yvesBsAs> vai nella cartella ed aprilo, vedi se ci son le cartelle linux dentro
<yvesBsAs> il grub deve essere nell'altro, quello da 250 Gb
<Cyanide-Revenge> si è li che l'ho installato
<yvesBsAs> il comando mount che dice?
<Cyanide-Revenge> il grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/550915/
<yvesBsAs> occavolo, mai visto quella roba... spetta O_o
<yvesBsAs> set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<yvesBsAs> che cavolo è sto coso??
<Cyanide-Revenge> il babau...se non lo sai tu figurati io
<Cyanide-Revenge> asp io usavo un cd con programma per avviare da usb perché ovviamente la mobo non ha neppure quel supporto ma non penso si sia inserito nel grub
<yvesBsAs> spetta, lo modifichiamo a mano, ma prima cerco di capire che è successo
<yvesBsAs> HARGH! ok, si è quello allora..
<Cyanide-Revenge> ma non ho installato nulla però..il prog è plpbt
<yvesBsAs> si, ma deve aver fatto un qualche cosa lui, altrimenti non hanno senso quelle diciture dos
<Cyanide-Revenge> infatti lavora in dos
<Carlin0> Cyanide-Revenge per completare il panorama ci posti sudo blkid
<yvesBsAs> spetta, secondo me ora il grub è a posto, ma non trova il disco, un secondo
<Cyanide-Revenge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550916/
<Cyanide-Revenge> il blkid
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide-Revenge, ok, ascoltami, adesso andiamo ad editare il file, occhio e seguimi con attenzione, ok?
<Cyanide-Revenge> certo
<yvesBsAs> sudo chmod +x /media/1-TB/boot/grub.cfg
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /media/1-TB/boot/grub.cfg
<Cyanide-Revenge> devo smontare tutto prima?
<yvesBsAs> no, montato come ora
<Cyanide-Revenge> ok
<yvesBsAs> e nel file scendi sino al primo kernel, il
<yvesBsAs> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<yvesBsAs> trovato?
<Cyanide-Revenge> asp mi dice no such file o directory se usiamo 1-TB
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, dove era il grub?
<yvesBsAs> (quello che mi hai pastato?
<Cyanide-Revenge> a ho capito il numero infinito
<Cyanide-Revenge> correggo
<yvesBsAs> zizi :P
<yvesBsAs> pastami il numero, mi serve
<yvesBsAs> mettimelo in chat, giusto il numero
<Cyanide-Revenge> non è che è boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<yvesBsAs> haa, si, scusa :P
<Cyanide-Revenge> 2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-a79b-66982865b58b
<yvesBsAs> sudo chmod +x /media/1-TB/boot/boot/grub.cfg
<yvesBsAs> no, era in questo, mi sa
<yvesBsAs> dimi se lo prende
<Cyanide-Revenge> si si
<Cyanide-Revenge> ora si
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /media/1-TB/boot/boot/grub.cfg
<yvesBsAs> e nel file scendi sino al primo kernel, il
<yvesBsAs> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<Cyanide-Revenge> yvesBsAs, è qui /media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-a79b-66982865b58b/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yvesBsAs> ok, vai con lui se è quello giusto
<yvesBsAs> sudo chmod +x  /media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-a79b-66982865b58b/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Carlin0> si è l' UUID della partizione root
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit  /media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-a79b-66982865b58b/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Cyanide-Revenge> sono al punto
<yvesBsAs> ok, vedi la stringa
<yvesBsAs> 	insmod part_msdos
<yvesBsAs> la cancelli
<yvesBsAs> e sotto, la stringa
<Cyanide-Revenge> ok
<yvesBsAs> set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<yvesBsAs> la modifichi in
<yvesBsAs> set root='(hd0,1)'
<yvesBsAs> salva e chiudi, poi dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo chmod -x  /media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-a79b-66982865b58b/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yvesBsAs> non riavviare, spetta che controllo una cosa
<Cyanide-Revenge> io ci sono
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit  /media/2f610ef9-c8f3-410b-a79b-66982865b58b/etc/modules
<Cyanide-Revenge> te lo ripoato cosi vedi se ho fatto come volevi
<yvesBsAs> mettimi sul pastebin cosa c'è
<Cyanide-Revenge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550922/
<Cyanide-Revenge> per ora grazie a te e a carlin0 che segue la vicenda
<Carlin0> io ho fatto una cippa :P
<yvesBsAs> supporto morle, serve sempre :P
<yvesBsAs> *morale
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, nada
<yvesBsAs> sempre lo stesso errore?
<Cyanide> non è che il controler si attiva con il sistema? si sempre uguale
<yvesBsAs> no, non credo, sarebbe assurdo
<Cyanide> provo a seguire la procedura di installazione voglio vedere se al partizionamento manuale mi da le partizioni
<yvesBsAs> tu dal bios li vedi i dischi?
<Cyanide> io posso anche reinstallare è che oramai volevo avessimo soddisfazione
<yvesBsAs> secondo me ha fatto casino al ripristino grub, c'erano due sda1
<yvesBsAs> io proverei a ripristinarlo di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> dal bios vedi i dischi?
<Cyanide> no
<yvesBsAs> ecco, quello mi piace assai poco...
<Cyanide> capisci....
<rzl> salve gente
<yvesBsAs> il modello di quella scheda non è scritto sulla scatola? o da qualche parte?
<Carlin0> hai voglia che non si avvia ...
<Cyanide> la mobo potrebbe non abilitarmi al bios il controler pci
<yvesBsAs> non vorrei che fosse una scheda mezza castrata
<Cyanide> pure....solo lei però
<yvesBsAs> cerca il modello esatto, al limite leggilo su di lei, torno in 5 minuti
<Cyanide> provo a spostare di slot il controler alle volte hai visto mai
<Carlin0> notte a tutti
<Cyanide> ciao Carlin0
<yvesBsAs> leggi su di lei il modello esatto, Cyanide
<yvesBsAs> io ho una scheda simile, ha un suo bios, per entrarci devo dare alt + F1 dopo il bios della mainboard
<yvesBsAs> strano non ci sia sulla tua
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, non ho ancora detto nulla
<Cyanide> E210882
<Cyanide> della Dell
<yvesBsAs> quella è la ainboard, la scheda serial-ata
<yvesBsAs> torno in 5 mnt
<Cyanide> con comodo..non mi avevi chiesto la scheda madre?
<Cyanide> stiamo dando di testa tutti e due
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, no, la scheda serial-ata
<yvesBsAs> devo vedere in base al modello se trovo info
<Cyanide> ti ho mandato un link a in pvt non posso farlo ho visto
<yvesBsAs> haa, spetta
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs,  l'italiano lo dimenticano sempre
<yvesBsAs> non lo dire a me :(
<Cyanide> ma da qui che ne deduco?
<Cyanide> sposto di slot il controler....vediamo un pò, alle volte accadono cose inimmaginabili
<yvesBsAs> se è quella, ha un bios, almeno il chip sulla sinistra ne ha tutta l'aria
<yvesBsAs> ma un manuale, una doc, di quell'affare ce la dobbiamo fare noi o l'hanno prevista?
<Cyanide> io ho fatto un paio di tentativi ma niente
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, mi sa che c'è il manuale nel suo cd rom
<yvesBsAs> non c'è una mazza di manuale on line di quella cosa
<yvesBsAs> incredibile..
<Cyanide> ora guardo che da quando uso linux i cd dell'hardware mi sono dimenticato che esistono
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<yvesBsAs> vedi se c'è una voce relativa alle impostazioni
<yvesBsAs> non ha senso non ci siano, se devi impostare un raid per installare come fai, caspio?
<Cyanide> ci sono un paio di file in htm e rigorosamente in inglese niente altro oltre ai vari exe per installazione di drive e software
<yvesBsAs> pazzesco..
<yvesBsAs> fai una prova assurda, avvia il pc con quel CD, vedi se non è bootable e se non è lui che fa lo sporco lavoro
<Cyanide> ok
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, la speranza è l'ultima a morire....ma è cadavere ora
<Cyanide> niente non è bootable il cd in pratica io dovrei entrare nel bios del controler come in quello della scheda madre
<Cyanide> ma forse questo lo si può fare da win installando programmi inseriti nel cd
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, ok, ma se voglio installare win (o altro) su un raid? mi gratto..
<yvesBsAs> non ha senso
<yvesBsAs> fai una prova, disattiva il controller ata sulla mainboard, sia mai che fanno la guerra
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, hai uno schermo LCD?
<Cyanide> avevo provato a disattivare già il controler ide
<yvesBsAs> magri non vedi quando richiede di pigiare i tasti..
<Cyanide> si un lcd la tv
<yvesBsAs> se ha momenti "neri" e non si riprende a tempo, potrebbero esserci e non li vedi
<yvesBsAs> mi era successa una cavolata simile :(
<Cyanide> ho disabilitato anche il quickboot e il silentboot per avere un avvio più lento e non perdere nulla ma da che finisce il bios a che mi da l'errore passa un lampo come fa a darmi delle indicazioni in quel momento
<Cyanide> il momento di nero effettivamente lo ha se accendo il pc ma da che faccio ctrl alt can per riavviare non mi da più il nero
<yvesBsAs> hai su un manuale i settaggi dei jumper sulla scheda
<yvesBsAs> ?
<yvesBsAs> magari si attiva disattiva con uno di loro..
<Cyanide> no mai avuto
<Cyanide> lo faccio ripartire da usb e amen ma domani.....è che torna ad essere sdb il disco di sistema
<Cyanide> e ci siamo ammattiti per nulla e quel che è peggio ha vinto lui
<yvesBsAs> no, ci deve essere un trucchetto
<yvesBsAs> sulla mia, una PCI IDE (ATA) Raid, dopo il bios del PC, appare il suo, mi dice alt + a (mi pare..) per entrarci, se non lo eseguo fa il controllo e mi mostra i dischi allo schermo (come quello della mainboard)
<yvesBsAs> o alt + F1, non ricordo..
<yvesBsAs> ma i dischi li vedo già al boot, e li posso impostare di li
<yvesBsAs> e non è nulla di speciale, una QTEK 390R
<Cyanide> si si ho capito come deve funzionare e sarebbe anche giusto
<yvesBsAs> no, QTEK 340R
<yvesBsAs> è che non ha senso impostarlo dal SO..
<yvesBsAs> spetta, nel bios, sul controller ide, vedi se trovi una voce compatible mode <-> enanced mode
<Linuxer> salve a tutti ragazzi !
<yvesBsAs> se c'è buttala su compatible
<yvesBsAs> sera Linuxer
<Linuxer> Potrei avere il supporto di un esperto ?
<yvesBsAs> è che gli esperti scarseggiano a queste ore, se basta una mezza tacca ci posso provare :D
<Linuxer> ho girato tutta la rete ma non ho trovato nessuna soluzione
<yvesBsAs> spiega il problema
<Linuxer> sicumente riesci a darmi na mano
<Linuxer> so fresco di linux 10.04 da 3 giorni XD
<Linuxer> cmq il problema è legato all installazione di un pacchetto Source
<Linuxer> nel file INSTALL
<Linuxer> ho seguito tutte le istruzioni
<yvesBsAs> Linuxer, che programma è?
<Linuxer> uno conosciutissimo k3b burning sw
<Linuxer> solo che sto cercando di installare la 2.0.1
<yvesBsAs> Linuxer, e se dai da terminale questo comando:
<Linuxer> la precedente mi ha bruciato un DVD
<yvesBsAs> haa, no allora
<Linuxer> ti spiego ma mia directory ove si trova
<yvesBsAs> comunque non credo si risolva alla leggera, ti spiego un attimo come funziona
<Cyanide> allora sotto ide controler ce solo disable primary secondary e both....cmq ora ti lascio perché ho ceduto definitivamente magari ne parleremo la prossima volta così dai una mano a linuxer ora con calma
<Cyanide> poi ce pci ide bus master enable o disable
<yvesBsAs> k3b (quello che vedi a schermo) è un interfaccia grafica, ma i programmi di masterizzazione son altri, lui li pilota
<Linuxer> sisi sono al corrente di sta cosa
<Linuxer> ma non ho capito ove applicare il comando "make"
<yvesBsAs> ok, Cyanide io vedo se trovo uno straccio di guida, dopo
<Linuxer> per appunto procedere con l'install
<yvesBsAs> i comandi sono
<yvesBsAs>  ./configure
<Cyanide> molto gentile io cercherò anche per la scheda madre un manuale
<Cyanide> notte
<yvesBsAs> se non da errori -> make
<yvesBsAs> notte Cyanide
<Linuxer> ecco ma ovviamente
<Linuxer> se io il file configure
<yvesBsAs> e se non da errori -> sudo make install
<Linuxer> non lo ho
<Linuxer> (no questo gestisce con il cmake)
<Linuxer> infatti fino a li ci so arrivato
<yvesBsAs> hhaa, kde, vero
<Linuxer> ma una volta avuta lalista
<Linuxer> che acciderbola me ne faccio ?
<yvesBsAs> il cmake va a buon fine?
<Linuxer> lol me da solo na lista di come usare il cmake
<yvesBsAs> spetta, sei nella cartella dei sorgenti con il terminale?
<Linuxer> quale intendi ?
<Linuxer> l'interno del file tar-bz2 ?
<yvesBsAs> dove hai messo i file da compilare?
<yvesBsAs> si, lo hai estratto, che cartella è?
<Linuxer> sisi
<Linuxer> lo stasso nome
<Linuxer> k3b-VersioneSW
<Linuxer> stesso*
<yvesBsAs> ok, nel terminale devi dare cd $HOME/k3b-VersioneSW
<Linuxer> solo che lil file INSTALl mi dice di crearmi la mia bella cartellina "build"
<yvesBsAs> (o quel che è..)
<Linuxer> fatto mkdir Nome
<Linuxer> so entrato anche nella cartella
<yvesBsAs> no aspetta, dimmi se sei dentro di lei
<yvesBsAs> se ci sei ora
<Linuxer> sii sono nella cartella del source
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto, ti faccio dare un comando, quello che risponde me lo copi -> incolli su questo sito
<Linuxer> Se ti interessa sapere ho anche una cartella di nome "cmake" ( ma credo sia ovvio)
<yvesBsAs> !paste | Linuxer
<ubot-it> Linuxer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh
<Linuxer> visualizza i file  nascosti ?
<yvesBsAs> e mi passi il link alla pagina
<Linuxer> ok dai
<yvesBsAs> no, cosi com'è, da terminale dai il comando
<Linuxer> stavo per farti uno screen xD
<Linuxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550938/
<Linuxer> ecco
<yvesBsAs> nella cartella src cosa c'è?
<yvesBsAs> cd src
<Linuxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550939/
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh
<Linuxer> sisi
<yvesBsAs> ok, risali in quella di prima
<yvesBsAs> non son sicuro, è parecchio che non compilo roba KDE, comunque prova a dare
<yvesBsAs>  ./cmake
<yvesBsAs> vedi se lo intepreta
<Linuxer> mi dice che
<Linuxer> è una director
<Linuxer> directory*
<yvesBsAs> ed infatti lo è, che fagiano che sono :P
<yvesBsAs> cd cmake
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh
<Linuxer> lol tranquillo
<Linuxer> scommetto che usi debian te
<Linuxer> xD
<yvesBsAs> no, la 10.04 Ubuntu
<Linuxer> ah da quanto tempo ?
<Linuxer> ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> mmhh.. credo 5 anni, dalla 5.10 (mitica e pazzoide Breezy :P)
<Linuxer> lol io dal gibbone ma lo usai per 1 settimana
<Linuxer> cmq
<Linuxer> cmake/modules
<Linuxer> modules : http://paste.ubuntu.com/550940/
<Linuxer> (cazzarola quanto stimo la heron oO soprattutto il wall
<Linuxer> (hardy heron*)
<yvesBsAs> no, deve essere in cmake
<Linuxer> sisi ti ho linkato
<Linuxer> il cmake che ha
<Linuxer> Modules
<Linuxer> senza file nascosti
<yvesBsAs> quello è il contenuto di /k3b-VersioneSW/cmake ?
<Linuxer> sisi
<Linuxer> ha solo modules
<Linuxer> ed in modules sta la roba in pasteubuntu
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, in cmake c'è solo la cartella modules che a sua volta ha quello dentro?
<Linuxer> esattamente
<yvesBsAs> Linuxer, facciamo prima, mettimi cosa c'è scritto nel file INSTALL sul sito, vedo che caspio richiede, li non vedo nulla di compilabile..
<Linuxer> ok dai
<Linuxer> have fun (oO) http://paste.ubuntu.com/550941/
<yvesBsAs> Linuxer, ma build non lo vedo li..
<Linuxer> sisi
<yvesBsAs> mkdir build
<Linuxer> sta scritto
<Linuxer> mkdir build
<Linuxer> ftAer that it's all the same:    mkdir build   cd build   cmake ..
<yvesBsAs> si, ma non vedo la cartella build in /k3b-VersioneSW/
<Linuxer> cosa ? oO
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550938/  qui build non c'è..
<Linuxer> ok ok dai mio errore
<Linuxer> ecco cosa esce
<Linuxer> e non dirmi di installa le lib kde pls ç_ç
<Linuxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550942/
<yvesBsAs> Linuxer, credo ti manchino parecchie librerie per poter compilare
<Linuxer> madonan
<Linuxer> so tt kde
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(uname -r) build-essential
<Linuxer> giusto ?
<Linuxer> la build essential me pare di avercela
<yvesBsAs> non molte, ma se usi software KDE qualche cosa KDE se lo porta di sicuro dietro
<Linuxer> scusami
<Linuxer> ma uname -r che roba è?
<yvesBsAs> e comunque non è una tragedia, credo che ne abbiamo tutti qualche traccia
<yvesBsAs> installa gli eaders del kernel in uso
<Linuxer> quindi le parentesi posso levarle no ?
<yvesBsAs> no, cosi come ho scritto
<yvesBsAs> il sistema interpreta il comando
<Linuxer> non me fa nada
<yvesBsAs> quindi già c'è, penso
<yvesBsAs> vedi questo cosa installa
<Linuxer> uhm l'ho lanciato il build
<Linuxer> in build e mi da errore
<Linuxer> gvalue@G:~$ bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Linuxer> quindi
<Linuxer> l'ho lanciata in home
<Linuxer> ed mi si blocca il cursore in attesa di comandi
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev
<yvesBsAs> vedi quanta roba ti vuole installare prima di confermare
<Linuxer> mio dio
<Linuxer> ma quanta roba sta
<yvesBsAs> è quello che temevo..
<Linuxer> scusame ma prima
<Linuxer> ho installato
<Linuxer> kde-dev
<Linuxer> ok fatto
<Linuxer> riprovo col cmake ?
<yvesBsAs> prova ora,
<Linuxer> semore nella build ?
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, spetta un secondo
<Linuxer> mi sa che non sono abbastanza : http://paste.ubuntu.com/550951/
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install gcc g++
<yvesBsAs> credo che servano pure quelle
<Linuxer> le avevo gia su
<yvesBsAs> allora non so, sinceraente non saprei manco dirti se funzionerà meglio che quello di Ubuntu Lucid
<yvesBsAs> spetta un secondo
<Linuxer> infatti stavo a cerca qualcosa in rete
<yvesBsAs> ghgh...
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev libsamplerate0-dev libkcddb-dev libcdparanoia-dev genisoimage wodim dvd+rw-tools cdrdao libflac++-dev libdvdread-dev libtag1-dev libmusicbrainz4-dev ffmpeg libsndfile1-dev libvorbis-dev ffmpeg lame muse
<yvesBsAs> dai quel comando tutto in una botta
<Linuxer> occa boia
<yvesBsAs> alcuni mancano di sicuro, altri già ci sono
<Linuxer> do l'hai pigliata tt sta roba ?
<yvesBsAs> apro un privato con te
<Linuxer> riguardo jackd
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> ho problemi con la suddetta wg111t chiavetta usb wireless non riesco a farla andare
<Holden> pigeta, marca?
<pigeta> netgear
<pigeta> 1385:4251 netgear wg111t (no firmware)
<Holden> pigeta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB
<Holden> pigeta, ce ne sono 2
<pigeta> io fin ora ho provato con il netwg11t e ndiswrapper il driver l'ho installato ma hardware rillevato no
<Holden> pigeta, hai guardato i logs? forse ti serve solo il firmware
<pigeta> la terza voce dice supported in installed system: yes (hardy)
<pigeta> ma sembra che con ndiswrapper non funzioni
<pigeta> provo con realteck
<Holden> pigeta, non provare a caso :) la prima cosa è capire che chipset usa
<pigeta> quindi?
<Holden> pigeta, magari controlla qui http://linux-wless.passys.nl/?lang=italiano
<pigeta>   802.11g  WG111T  Man: 1385 dev: 4251  USB  Atheros  Mad WiFi  rosso   driver available at:  http://madwifi-project.org
<Holden> pigeta, stacca la chiavetta
<Holden> pigeta, da terminale   tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Holden> pigeta, riattaccala e vedi cosa dice il log
<pigeta> senza chiavetta http://paste.ubuntu.com/550980/
<pigeta> con chaivetta inserita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550981/
<Holden> pigeta, no, dovevi dare: tail -f /var/log/syslog       il -f è importante
<Holden> pigeta, con -f vedrai scorrere i messaggi man mano che arrivano
<pigeta> rifaccio
<Holden> pigeta, ok, e serve solo il "dopo" non il prima
<pigeta> cioè?
<Holden> pigeta, cioè pastami i msg dopo che inserisci la chiavetta
<pigeta> io m'ho ho staccato la chiavetta
<pigeta> ok
<Holden> perfetto, dai il comando e reinseriscila
<massimo18> Buona Befana
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550982/ però non mi da ancora la fine è come se fosse in attesa cioè non mi da ancora la directory di lavoro è normale?
<Holden> pigeta, si, è normale, premi ctrl-c per fermarlo
<Holden> pigeta, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<pigeta> 10.10
<pigeta> uname -r : 2.6.35-24-generic
<Holden> pigeta, ho trovato una guida per debian che spiega come far funzionare quella chiavetta, bisogna adattare qualche comando ma penso che può funzionare: http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523
<pigeta> che faccio stacco la chiavetta intanto?
<pigeta> o la lascio su
<Holden> pigeta, si
<Holden> staccala
<pigeta> ok
<Holden> pigeta, ok qui la procedura funziona, se vuoi ti passo i comandi
<pigeta> nel primo comando al posto di aptitude do apt-get ma && exit lo devo mettere?
<Holden> pigeta, sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion wget wireless-tools
<Holden> pigeta, cd
<Holden> pigeta, mkdir wg111t
<Holden> pigeta, cd wg111t
<pigeta> ok
<pigeta> svn lo devo dare?
<Holden> svn co svn://svn.berlios.de/fullstory/ar5523/trunk/ ar5523
<Holden> poi wget e tar
<pigeta> qual'è l'indirizzo di wget?
<Holden> wget http://verein.lst.de/~hch/ar5523.tgz
<Holden> tar xf ar5523.tgz ar5523/uath-ar5523.bin --strip 1
<pigeta> come si fa il carattere a forma di onda?
<Holden> pigeta, fai copia incolla
<Holden> pigeta, comunque altgr+ì
<sakatoy> ciao a tutti.... qualcuno saprebbeconsigliarmi un canale per python?
<Holden> #python ?
<sakatoy> #/j python
<sakatoy> python è un linguaggio di programmazione molto potente ma ha poca documentazione
<sakatoy> non trovo un canale
<pigeta> ok fatto
<gnux> ciao a tutti
<Holden> sakatoy, usa la lista canali e cerca python
<pigeta> fatto seguo la terza parte
<Holden> pigeta, cd ar5523 && dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<gnux> quel è il comando per fare l'upgrade di flash player?
<Holden> gnux, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Holden> gnux, se c'è un aggiornamento ufficiale così lo installi
<ezio> ciao
<ezio> ho un problema con firefox, mi dice already running
<ezio> ed è molto lento a caricare
<ezio> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<FloodBotIt1> ezio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Holden> ezio, apri un terminale
<gnux> Holden: l'ho appena fatto ma niente, forse mi manca del tutto
<Holden> gnux, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550985/ mi ha dato 2 warning
<gnux> Holden: fatto, ora?
<pigeta> continuo?
<ezio> fatto
<Holden> pigeta, hmm... ma prima quei pacchetti li aveva installati con apt-get?
<Holden> gnux, fammi vedere cosa ti ha dato su pastebin
<Holden> ezio, lancia  killall firefox
<ezio> Holden, ora?
<Holden> ezio, vedi se funziona adesso
<sakatoy> ezio rilancia firefox ora
<gnux> Holden: questo: ii  konqueror-nsplugins      4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3   Netscape plugin support for Konqueror
<gnux> Holden: però io vorrei usare firefox
<Holden> gnux, non hai flash installato. lancia:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ezio> ok
<pigeta> si
<Holden> pigeta, sudo apt-get install debhelper
<pigeta> debhelper  gli manca questo
<Holden> pigeta, si installalo
<gnux> Holden: tutto risolto grazie
<Holden> gnux, prego
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550986/ ancora qualcosa che non va mmm
<Holden> pigeta, sudo apt-get install quilt
<ezio> holden sakatoy grazie, risolto
<ezio> però è ancora molto lento
<ezio> si può fare qualcosa?
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550987/ dovrebbe essere a posto
<sakatoy> ezio molto strano
<Holden> pigeta, perfetto. sudo dpkg -i ../ar5523-source*deb
<ezio> certi momenti è normale può essere che faccia degli update come quando avevo xp?
<R_82> Ciao a tutti!
<sakatoy> ezio si quando applica gli aggiornamenti alla ripartenza è più lento. ma normalmente è abbastanza veloce
<ezio> normalmente si
<sakatoy> ezio se vuoi un browser molto rapido devi spostarti su Chrome
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550988/ che debba installare module-assistant?
<sakatoy> ezio ma la velocità non è tutto!
<Holden> pigeta, si. sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<ezio> ok vero aspetto se mi esaurisco torno a trovarti grazie ciao
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550988/ ok?
<Holden> pigeta, è lo stesso di prima
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550989/ scusa
<Holden> pigeta, ok, fai il punto 4, probabilmente ti serve sudo davanti
<gnux> Holden: anconra una cosa...vedo perfettamente e sento su youtube ma i video (kaffeine) e i file audio (amarok) non vanno. per scaricare tutti i pacchetti mancanti?
<pigeta> mi date il link per pastere l'immagine
<Holden> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Holden> gnux, ubuntu 10.10?
<R_82> gnux, generalmente il metapachetto e' kubuntu-restricted-extras, hai kubuntu vero?
<gnux> Holden: kubuntu 9.10
<pigeta> http://imagebin.org/131230
<pigeta> che faccio?
<Holden> pigeta, view
<cybersid67> ciao a tutti
<cybersid67> e buona befana
<cybersid67> Ho un piccolo problema
<cybersid67> ho un pacchetto che non si installa e non riesco nemmeno a fare in modo di non trovarmelo tra gli aggiornamenti.
<cybersid67> si chiama
<Holden> gnux, installa libxine1-ffmpeg
<cybersid67> latex-xft-fonts "versione truetype di alcuni tipi di carattere per Tex -- pacchetto di transizione "
<gnux> Holden: ho appena risolto per i video ma non per l'audio
<Pmax> ciao a tutti
<Pmax> ho un problema con la stampante qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Pmax> nessuno?
<Holden> cybersid67, lo puoi togliere, basta che installi ttf-lyx
<cybersid67> dovrebbe essere installato
<cybersid67> adesso controllo
<Holden> cybersid67, allora sei a posto
<cybersid67> e' installato
<attempt> cybersid67 chiudi il gestore ed eventuali terminali aperti. apri terminale nuovo e dai    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<attempt> poi update e upgrade
<sakatoy> Holden, c'è la possibilità di aggiungere voci ai menù di nautilus? In winozz trovavo comodissimo i men "invia a " per inviare la roba per posta elettronica e il menù "invia a desktop" per creare i collegamenti sul desktop
<cybersid67> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<cybersid67>  /var/cache/apt/archives/latex-xft-fonts_1.6.7-1_all.deb
<cybersid67> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pmax> ho un problema con la stampante e lucid, chi mi aiuta?
<sakatoy> Pmax.....spiega il problema
<Pmax> ok
<cybersid67> come puoi vedere attempt non si e' risolto
<cybersid67> ttf-lyx e' installato
<cybersid67> ho dato dpkg --configure -a e non ha dato errori
<Holden> cybersid67, penso di si, puoi aggiungere anche degli script: http://kdekorte.blogspot.com/2010/10/nautilus-script-to-create-mp3s-from.html
<Holden> oops, era per sakatoy
<Pmax> HP pohotosmart c3180. Stampante usb, fino ad una settimana fa tutto ok. Ora non la vede più tra le stampanti e se cerco di riconfigurarla non vede la porta usb. Invece con lsusb la stampante è riconosciuta
<cybersid67> ma gia' con apt-get update me lo ha riproposto come upgrade
<pigeta> holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550931/ do ok  epoi?
<Pmax> In pratica con aggiungi stampante da Sistema... non vede la usb; lsusb invece dice che è collegata. Cups non la vede
<Holden> pigeta, ah, probabilmente ti servono gli headers del kernel. vedi anche qui http://wiki.debian.org/ModuleAssistant . per il resto mai usato module-assistant. però se riesci a compilare e metti il firmware dovrebbe andare
<Pmax> hptoolbox invece non parte proprio più
<attempt> cybersid67 avevi gia' provato con il force ad installarlo sudo apt-get install -f nomepacchetto?
<cybersid67> non mi pare ora provo
<cybersid67> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare /var/cache/apt/archives/latex-xft-fonts_1.6.7-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<cybersid67>  il sottoprocesso nuovo script pre-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<cybersid67> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<cybersid67>  /var/cache/apt/archives/latex-xft-fonts_1.6.7-1_all.deb
<cybersid67> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotIt1> cybersid67: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cybersid67> niente da fare
<cybersid67> sempre il solito errore
<Pmax> da Sistema-Amministrazione-stampa vede solo lpt ed altra ma non usb
<Holden> cybersid67, sudo apt-get clean
<cybersid67> ok
<cybersid67> fatto
<Holden> cybersid67, dpkg -l | grep latex
<Holden> !paste | cybersid67
<ubot-it> cybersid67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pmax> in localhost:631 non compare...cups non vede niente
<cybersid67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550995/
<Holden> cybersid67, hmm... dovrebbe andare ora
<cybersid67> se faccio apt-get dist-upgrade me lo trovo ancora come upgrade disponibile
<cybersid67> lo faccio?
<Holden> si
<cybersid67> S
<cybersid67> n iente da fare
<cybersid67> solito errore 1
<Holden> cybersid67, ok, avrai qualche problema con i repository
<cybersid67> failce
<Holden> cybersid67, che hai aggiunto?
<cybersid67> ora vado a vedere
<R_82> cybersid67, scusami il pkg che vuoi installare e' un pacchetto di transizione per cosa?
<Pmax> nessuno mi aiuta?
<Holden> !pazienza | Pmax
<ubot-it> Pmax: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Pmax> infatti ho solo chiesto...per carità
<massimo18> -.-
<cybersid67> versione TrueType di alcuni tipi di carattere per TeX -- pacchetto di transizione.
<Holden> cybersid67, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=latex-xft-fonts&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Holden> cybersid67, hai mischiato lucid e maverick?
<pigeta> holden mi da cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/550991/
<cybersid67> no beh
<cybersid67> quando e' uscita la 10.04
<cybersid67> ho fatto un upgrade di brutto e basta
<cybersid67> dalla 9.10
<cybersid67> tramite il gestore degli upgrade
<pigeta> ho provato anche uscendo e dando sudo m-a prepare e sudo m-a update
<cybersid67> avanzamento verisone
<Holden> pigeta, hmm... si vede che quel modulo non compila con 2.6.35, da errore
<pigeta> quindi?
<Holden> cybersid67, lui cerca di installare latex-xft-fonts_1.6.7-1_all.deb , quindi ricontrolla sources.list. quel pacchetto non c'è in lucid
<Holden> pigeta, ho finito le soluzioni, quella guida dice che con debian squeeze funziona, e squeeze ha il kernel 2.6.32
<davyde> perche se cambio il colore del pannello in alto non cambia anche il colore dello sfondo dietro il menu principale? e agli altri bottoni? cambia solo in centro
<davyde> come si fa a cambiarlo tutto?
<attempt> cybersid67 cat /etc/apt/sources.list e pasta
<Holden> cybersid67, apt-cache showpkg latex-xft-fonts
<attempt> davyde non lo fa'.
<davyde> non si puo?
<davyde> ho visto degli screenshot in internet col pannello tutto di un colore
<Holden> cybersid67, apt-cache policy latex-xft-fonts
<Holden> davyde, usa un tema
<cybersid67> ok holden
<davyde> ma non c'e' un tema con il pannello scuro tra quelli gia inseriti
<cybersid67> vuoi un paste su pastebin dei due comandi?
<Holden> davyde, aspetto/tema/personalizza
<Holden> cybersid67, si
<cybersid67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550998/
<Holden> cybersid67, lsb_release -a | grep Rele && uname -a
<Holden> cybersid67, incolla qui
<cybersid67> No LSB modules are available.
<cybersid67> Release:	10.10
<cybersid67> Linux cybersid67-desktop 2.6.32-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 20:05:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ezio> ciao
<ezio> sapete se esiste un programma che dato un file audio lo trasforma in un documento scritto?
<ezio> sakatoy?
<Holden> cybersid67, 3 cose: 1) stai usando l'utente root 2) hai un kernel diverso da quello di maverick 3) hai abilitato i proposed. e chissà cos'altro hai toccato :D
<ezio> holden conosci un software che trasforma file audio in documenti?
<cybersid67> beh
<Holden> ezio, no
<cybersid67> ho installato ubuntu-studio
<cybersid67> almeno intendo dire i pacchetti
<ezio> holden ok, grazie
<attempt> hai il kernel di lucid su una karmik avanzata a lucid ma risulti su maverick. i pacchetti di ubuntu studio funzionano con un kernel realtime apposta. perlomeno togli dal sources.list le voci non standard. trova il sources.list di ubuntu-studio standard. cybersid67
<cybersid67> ah ok
<cybersid67> ma e' strano pero'
<cybersid67> io ho lanciato lo strumento di avanzamento di versione
<cybersid67> e poi ho installato ubuntu-studio
<attempt> fai conto che su 4 volte l'avanzamento di versione mi e' riuscito solo una. e le tre andate male il sistema non si riavviava.
<attempt> l'avanzamento di versione non e' il massimo della sicurezza.
<cybersid67> beh
<cybersid67> non e' una cosa da poco se ci pensi
<cybersid67> deve essere posto un rimedio
<attempt> fare la home separata e reinstallare solo root aiuta.
<R_82> attempt, mitico, almeno un'altra persona che la pensa come me sulla separazione della homa dalla /
<R_82> home
<attempt> in realta' se hai un'esterno ti copi i dati e i config su esterno e poi reinstalli senza separare niente. e' equivalente.
<R_82> meglio cmq tenerle separate
<attempt> dipende da quanti dati hai. spostare due volte costa tempo ma non rischi problemi che potresti avere reinstallando root sul disco.
<R_82> di solito faccio tutte due le cose...in piu' faccio bk di rete
<R_82> per tornare in tema...qualcuno di voi ha provato xbmc versione 10 su ububtu 10.10? Avete avuto problemi nel ritornare a gnome?
<cybersid67> grazie e buone feste
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Seccardo> Buongiorno a tutti: avrei bisogno di un chiarimento sulle procedure di aggiornamento (manuale o automatico).
<paccez> !chiedi | Seccardo
<ubot-it> Seccardo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Seccardo> ok: stamattatina (ubuntu 10.04LTS con KDE) ha effettuato gli aggiornamenti, che sono andati a buon fine. Però mi trovo 2 pacchetti (supporto di localizzazione italiano ed ingelese GB) bloccati. Quale potrebbe essere il motivo?
<Seccardo> *stamattina*
<paccez> bloccati? In che senso? Che errore ti ha dato?
<Seccardo> paccez: nessun errore, in effetti. su  KPackageKit mi dice che i pacchetti sono bloccati. Con apt-get da terminale mi dice che 2 pacchetti (i pacchetti in questione) sono stati mantenuti al livello attuale.
<jester-> Seccardo: significa che al momento nei repo manca qualche dipendenza che si risolvberà a breve
<jester-> risolverà*
<Seccardo> jester-: fugato il dubbio.
<Seccardo> Bene, lascio la chat. Buona continuazione a tutti e alla prossima.
<Anubi> ho da poco installato maverick sul pc di un amico, con scheda grafica intel (mi pare). Il problema è che spesso capita che le immagini si sovrappongono... come se stesse laggando, avete qualche consiglio? dai log non riscontro errori
<jester-> Anubi: staccare gli effetti
<Anubi> quindi immaginavo bene, la scheda non regge compiz?
<jester-> Anubi: al rilascio il driver aveva qualche falla
<jester-> non so adesso
<Anubi> capito
<jester-> e intel non è il massimo
<Anubi> appena mi ricapita sotto mano stacco e do riscontri, thanks
<jester-> per usi farlocchi tipo copiz
<picardz> saluti
<picardz> dopo varie peripezie, sono riuscito a fare andare il make per il driver v4l
<picardz> ma si blocca successivamente
<picardz> per es: error: implicit declaration of function 'kfree'
<anton1969> ciao a tuti
<Scall> qualcuno conosco una pennetta wi-fi di versione recente che funziona sicuramente con Ubuntu 10.10?
<Scall> *conosco=conosce
<Scall> nel forum mi hanno detto versioni di pennette che funzionano, ma siccome le case produttrici rinnovano sempre le versioni è impossibile trovare quelle vecchie nei negozi... aiuto :-(
<Scall> la Tp-link TL-WN422G versione 2.4 è compatibile con ubuntu 10.10?
<jester-> scall netgear Wn111v2 funza
<jester-> con aggiunta dei backprots wifi ancora meglio
<jester-> Scall: roba linksys anche
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, non riesco a far funzionare la mia webcam cinese con cheese.....
<Scall> la Netgear Wn111v2 la hai testata personalmente su Ubuntu 10.10? Dovrei farla comprare ad una persona, quindi mi serve una certezza. Se poi non gli funziona faccio una figuraccia... :-P
<jester-> Scall: si ne ho una
<jester-> Scall: poi fagli installare i backports per la wifi
<Scall> jester-: ma qualcunque versione prendo va bene? non cambiano il chipset molte volte da versione a versione?
<jester-> Scall: la wn111v2  altre non so
<attempt> dlink ultimamente mette il logo linux su hardware compatibile. presa pci wifi e funge out of the box.
<Scall> jester-: il problema è se la v2 si trova nei negozi o se ormai si trovano solo versioni più nuove
<jester-> Scall: l'ho presa un 3 mesi fa abbinata a un rutter wifi
<jester-> ma ho visto che c'era anche singola
<Scall> ok, allora si dovrebbe trovare
<Scall> jester-: però non ho capito una cosa, tu dici: con aggiunta dei backports wi-fi ancora meglio. E' meglio perchè? Senza non funziona? Ti ringrazio.
<Scall> questa persona a cui devo far comprare la chiavetta non capisce molto di computer, meno cose ci sono da impostare è meglio è :-P
<jester-> Scall: meglio perché migliora il driver
<Scall> jester-: ma mettiamo che non si scaricano i backports, la pennina se inserita funziona automaticamente senza attivare driver aggiuntivi da Sistema > Amministrazione, quindi anche in modalità live di ubuntu? Grazie della pazienza.
<pigeta> qualcuno usa xbmc?
<Shell0xLogger> buongiorno a tutti
<Pmax> ciso ho un problema con la stampante: cups non la vede come usb, non la vede proprio
<Pmax> ciao
<Pmax> una settimana fa funzionava..ora non più
<Pmax> con lsusb la stampante è presente ma se tento di installarla con cups non è presente proprio la porta usb
<Pmax> ho aggiunto io in opzione altra la riga usb://dev/usblp0 e la ho installata ma dice non connessa
<Pmax> che fare?
<Pmax> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<Scall> Qualcuno ha acquistato e testato su Ubuntu 10.10 pennette wi-fi usb recentemente? Così se mi dite la versione di un modello che funziona, e si trova nei negozi, la vado a comprare.
<pigeta> come faccio a disabilitare la riproduzione automatica dei media quando inserisco un cd/dvd nell lettore
<pigeta> ?
<pigeta> Scall: ci sono penne wifi linux-native nei negozzi
<pigeta> uio ho la digicom lan 54m e funziona dal kernel 2.4.24 o 2.6
<attempt> aprire la propria cartella home selezionando Risorse → Cartella home dal pannello superiore. Quindi fare clic su Modifica → Preferenze → Supporti e modificare l'opzione CD audio in Nessuna azione. Infine, premere Chiudi. pigeta
<Scall> pigeta: esattamente, vorrei sapere quali sono le penne linux-native. Mio zio ha comprato una pennetta con scritto Linux compatibile, ma non era compatibile nativamente, si dovevano scaricare dei driver (che erano compatibili solo con ubuntu 8.04 a quanto pare, infatti ha dovuto restituire la pennetta al negozio :( )
<pigeta> ti ho detto Scall io ho la digicom poi so che anche la netgear WG111 v1 va
<Scall> pigeta: bene. qualunque versione della Digicom LAN 54M trovo nei negozi va bene? O da versione a versione potrebbero essere montati chipset diversi non compatibili con Ubuntu 10.10?
<pigeta> io farei cosi guarderi nei negozzi poi chiederei qui in base a quello che trovi
<Scall> pigeta: penso di perdere più tempo così, e poi non è detto che gli utenti del canale abbiano testato tutte le pennine che ho visto :-( Tu che versione hai della Digicom LAN 54M? Immagino ci siano delle versioni diverse, no? Puoi vedere nello scatola e mi fai sapere?
<Cyanide> buana raga
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<EsUlU> io ho questo problema chi mi puo aiutare http://imagebin.org/131262
<Cyanide> EsUlU, ti dice che non riesce ad arrivare ai repositor sevenmachine potrebbe essere un problema temporaneo
<EsUlU> Cyanide come faccio a verificare ed essere sicuro
<EsUlU> ?
<Scall> pigeta: ho fatto una ricerca e sembra che la Digicom LAN 54M abbia una sola versione. Un'ultima cosa: questa pennetta funziona automaticamente non appena inserita, senza settare niente, o bisogna scaricare driver aggiuntivi?
<pigeta> a me funziona normalmente senza far nulla
<Cyanide> i repository sevenmachine non sono uffficiali, vedo che è per tor che ti da il problema
<Cyanide> mi pare che ce l'ho anche io speta che vedo
<Scall> pigeta: ok, grazie mille. Mi sa che a mio zio faccio comprare questa pennetta! :-) In Ubuntu modalità live hai provato se funziona?
<Cyanide> EsUlU, ho il repository per tor ma non sevenmachine, potrebbe essere che i repository sevenmachine non abbiano più tor vediamo controllo
<pigeta> le cartelle con il punto davnti dipo .cartella/.... sono nascoste?
<Cyanide> EsUlU, io non trovo tor nei repository sevenmachine
<EsUlU> Cyanide tranquillo che ho sistemato tutto
<EsUlU> tanks
<Cyanide> vai nei sorgenti ed elimina la sorgente sevenmachine tor
<Cyanide> a ok apposto allora
<Scall> pigeta: sì, le cartelle con un punto prima del nome vengono nascoste in Linux. Premi ctrl + h per vederle.
<Scall> si possono nascondere i file/cartelle anche creando un file vuoto di nome ".hidden" e mettendo all'interno i nomi dei file da nascondere (senza il punto)
<pigeta> ok tanks
<Scall> pigeta: la pennetta che hai tu è questa -> http://www.digicom.it/digisit/prodotti.nsf/ITProdottiIDX/USBWave54 vero?
<pigeta> si
<Scall> pigeta: sai dirmi se funziona anche con il cd live di Ubuntu?
<pigeta> non ricordo onestamente cmq funziona su molte distro debian ecc mi ricordo che andava sulla live di mint ma live di ubuntu sarà 3-4 anni che non ne fo
<Scall> pigeta: la digicom USB WAVE 54 l'hai provata su Ubuntu 10.10, vero? Perchè ho letto di utenti che in vecchie versioni di ubuntu non gli funzionava... non vorrei spendere soldi per niente! :-P
<pigeta> su debian funziona è ho la versione stabile con 2.6.26 ubuntu ha 2.6.32 quindi si
<Scall> pigeta: ok, perfetto. Non ti stresso più. Grazie mille ;-)
<jester-> Scall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<traco> salve
<traco> ho usato photorec per rucperare delle foto che avevo cancellato con una formattazione
<traco> solo che il prog mi ha trovatto tutte foto di siti web che ho visitato
<matox> ciao
<traco> c'è un modo pe ripristinarle?
<matox> volevo sapre se ce' un modo x aggiornare ubu da 10.04 a 10.10
<e-DIO-t> traco, ripristinarle dove, visto che se venivano dai siti web che hai visitato erano file temporanei?
<pigeta> ma per vedere le cartelle nascoste da terminale?
<traco> no no
<traco> ls -a
<traco> l'avevo messe sul desktop
<traco> solo che ho formattato
<traco> e non mi sono ricordato di salvare la cartella
<matox> scusate....mi risp
<traco> matox:  si
<matox> aggiornare ubuntu
<matox> ...................
<enzotib> matox, sudo do-release-upgrade
<matox> dove lo scrivo
<enzotib> matox, in un terminale
<matox> dove è
<misterblu> ciao piccola domanda
<e-DIO-t> sul tavolo, vicino la cesta della frutta.
<matox> ho sempre usato windows
<enzotib> matox, ma non hai detto di avere la 10.04?
<e-DIO-t> ctrl+alt+t , altrimenti accessori->terminale credo no?
<matox> si
<misterblu> ho provato a masterizzare la iso di ubuntu 10.04 per due volte da due differenti pc nessuna va, che bacchetta magica devo usare?
<misterblu> non vorrei buttare l'ennesimo cd
<enzotib> misterblu, con che programma?
<misterblu> enzotib con braseo
<enzotib> misterblu, usa k3b
<enzotib> misterblu, e usa una velocità bassa, e verifica prima e dopo l'md5
<enzotib> (sulla iso e sul cd fatto)
<misterblu> enzotib md5 ?
<enzotib> misterblu, la checksum per verificare se ci sono errori
<misterblu> posso farlo anche da win
<enzotib> !md5 | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pigeta> i assume <key id="124"> doesnt cut it? chi me la traduce please?
<enzotib> pigeta, cos'ha a che fare con ubuntu?
<madbiker> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu e connessione a internet. <potete aiutarmi?
<pigeta> niente mi son dimenticato per un attimo le regole sorry
<madbiker> volevo chiedere se potete aiutarmi per un pc che non si collega ad internet. <c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<enzotib> madbiker, dovresti esporre il problema per sperare che qualcuno ti aiuti
<misterblu> enzotib ho un dubbio visto che sto "cercando di installare " ubuntu su una macchina intell non è che la ver 64 amd non è compatibile con un processore 64 bit i7 di intel
<madbiker> scusaate ma sono nuovo e non so come ci si comporta .
<madbiker> ho un desktop al quale ho installato ubuntu. <tutto ok a casa mia con router si collega via cavo che è una meraviglia. <arrivo a casa del proprietario del pc (mio suocero...) e non si collega più. Gli aggiornamenti continua a farli lo stesso....
<enzotib> misterblu, non saprei
<enzotib> madbiker, come fa gli aggiornamenti se non si collega?
<madbiker> infatti mi sembra strano. <ha scaricato 180 mb di aggioranamenti e quando clicco l'icona di firefox non si collega. <mi da pagina bianca
<madbiker> mi scrive <2tempo per la connessione esaurito"
<shadenzo> misterblu   credo  che AMD64 nada bene anche per i7 : il fatto che i 64 bit sono un brevetto di AMD  per questo si chaima AMD64  (altri per non creare confusione lo chaimano x86_64) ma va bene anche con intel a 64 bit
<shadenzo> *vada bene
<enzotib> madbiker, apri un terminale e scrivi il seguente comando: ping -c3 it.archive.ubuntu.com
<madbiker> sono nabbo con ubuntu. Come apro un terminale?
<Cyanide> madbiker, cioè da te navighi scarichi gli aggiornamenti e fai tutto, da tuo cognato fai solo gli aggiornamenti ma non navighi?
<Cyanide> o non va proprio internet in toto?
<enzotib> madbiker, Applicazioni->Accessori->Terminale
<madbiker> si io da me ho preparato il pc con ubuntu e navigavo. Arrivo qui e non funziona più....non è uno scherzo
<Cyanide> ci crediamo non ti preoccupare fai come ti ha detto enzo
<madbiker> per enzotib. Fatto.
<enzotib> madbiker, cosa scrive?
<enzotib> !pastebin | madbiker
<ubot-it> madbiker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<madbiker> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received 0% packet loss, time 2002ms rtt min/avg/ma/mdev 34.403/35.245/35893/0,623 ms
<Cyanide> madbiker,  allora funziona la connessione
<enzotib> madbiker, ma nessun indirizzo funziona in firefox?
<madbiker> no. Ho provato con quello di ubuntu, poste e libero....
<enzotib> madbiker, apri un terminale e scrivi il seguente comando: ping -c3 www.libero.it
<Cyanide> enzotib, ma 2002ms non è un pò tantino?
<enzotib> Cyanide, beh, sì
<madbiker> identico a prima cambiano i pochi numeri finali. Uguale 2002 ecc ecc
<shadenzo> enzotib :   puo' essere un probleme del wireless (se è troppo lontano dal router) perde troppi pacchetti e la connessione non regge (a me è capitato )
<Cyanide> madbiker, sei un wireless?
<madbiker> ma io lo connetto via cavo. ora vi sto scrivendo con un portatile wireless e funziona.  Provo ancora a cambiare qualche impostazione. Se posso vi chiedo se non risolvo. Ok? Grazie
<shadenzo> no scusa enzotib ho detto una boiata :  il ping no perdeva nessun pacchetto
<Cyanide> e anche io, infondo il mio che funziona a modo mida 1099ms
<Cyanide> mi da*
<enzotib> a me sui 40ms
<Cyanide> ma il risultato finale oppure i 3 pacchetti prasmessi perché anche a me quelli danno attorno ai 50ms
<Cyanide> per finale ntendo il risultato statistico, l'ultima stringa che esce
<enzotib> eh vabbe', ma il finale non c'entra
<enzotib> è il tempo totale impiegato, credo
<Cyanide> si infatti stavo guardando....ma allora neppure lui è messo male
<Cyanide> madbiker, presumo che gli indirizzio siano in dhcp quindi non ci possano essere problemi di conflitti o cose del genere
<Guest78825> Salve a tutti. Ho appena fatto l'upgrade dalla 10.04 alla 10.10 ma adesso non mi funziona il touchpad
<Guest78825> e non trovo neanche il driver del touchpad, è scomparso
<Guest78825> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<enzotib> Guest78825, lsmod | grep psmouse
<Guest78825> enzotib: il comando non mi dà risposte
<enzotib> Guest78825, sudo modprobe psmouse
<Guest78825> mi risponde con FATAL: module mouse not found
<Guest78825> enzotib: scusa, avevo letto male
<Guest78825> non esce scritto niente
<enzotib> Guest78825, ancora non funziona?
<Guest78825> enzotib si, avevo scritto solo mouse e mi dava l'errore. Poi ho corretto ma non da risposte
<enzotib> Guest78825, ma ancora non funziona il touchpad?
<Guest78825> non funziona ancora
<enzotib> Guest78825, di nuovo lsmod | grep psmouse
<Guest78825> c'è scritto 59033    0
<enzotib> Guest78825, e sei sicuro che non funziona? scusa se insisto
<Guest78825> se ti può servire il nome del driver è bcm5974
<enzotib> Guest78825, ma driver di che? del touchpad?
<Guest78825> enzotib: si sono certo, perché se vado su preferenze mouse non esce più la scheda touchpad
<davyde> ciao sto provando a far funzionare la stampante canon ip3300 ho trovato una guida in inglese pero' mi dice di installare dei pacchetti solo che come risultato mi da impossibile trovare il pacchetto libxml1
<davyde> e altri
<davyde> si possono scaricare a mano?
<Guest78825> enzotib: sisi del touchpad
<enzotib> Guest78825, io dico, se ci passi il dito sopra non si sposta la freccia? da dove prendi il nome del driver?
<Guest78825> enzotib: di funzionare funziona la freccia, ma non posso scorrere nè usare il tasto destro
<enzotib> davyde, ma è una guida per ubuntu? è recente?
<davyde> enzotib http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374898
<enzotib> Guest78825, cioè il tasto sinistro funziona?
<davyde> 2007.. hovisto adesso
<enzotib> davyde, marzo 2007?
<Guest78825> enzotib: il tasto sinistro funziona sì
<davyde> agosto 2007 la risposta...
<enzotib> Guest78825, metti /var/log/Xorg.0.log su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest78825
<ubot-it> Guest78825: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest78825> enzotib: il nome del driver lo so perché c'è scritto sul sito di ubuntu ( il mio è un macbook pro)
<jester-> Guest78825: da kive va tutto meno illuminzione tastiera su quello alluminio, ma installi su partizione su un mac?
<jester-> da live*
<shadenzo> ubuntu su mac lol : che masochismo
<jester-> bè i touch non ha tutte le sue funzionalità ma funza
<jester-> shadenzo: invece del cilicio uno mette linux su un mac
<shadenzo> jester-,   sono d'accordo
<newlife> 'giorno. ho provato ad installare mysql e ora il dpkg e' piantato ........ mi potreste aiutare?
<jester-> è come dire ho una gnocca della madonna e la butto per una ciospa sui 50
<shadenzo> u.u
<Guest78825> perché sarebbe un masochismo?
<jester-> newlife: spiega il piantato
<enzotib> newlife, che significa piantato?
<newlife> jester-: nulla.... non me lo fa rimuovere nè si aggiorna... nulla....
<shadenzo> Guest78825,   pensiero personale scusa .  Ognuno a casa sua ....
<jester-> Guest78825: hai una mercedes full otional visrus immune etc etce la butti per una 500 fiat?
<newlife> enzotib: non mi fa rimuovere i pacchetti mysql ne tantomeno aggiornarli.......
<jester-> newlife: bisognerebbe vedere l'erore
<enzotib> newlife, tu cosa vorresti fare? rimuoverli o aggiornarli?
<newlife> enzotib: io li volevo installare per usarli ma.... si è piantato il dpkg in fase di installazione quindi. se da problemi.... almeno disinstallarlo
<enzotib> newlife, sudo apt-get update, output su pastebin
<Guest78825> jester: ce l'ho  in dual boot, poi voglio capire come funziona ubuntu, visto che è più aperto
<enzotib> !pastebin | newlife
<ubot-it> newlife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<newlife> jester-: in realtà ora se faccio partire l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti mi dice che devo fare un avanzamento parziale O_O
<jester-> newlife: segui enzo
<newlife> si jester- arrivo enzotib
<Guest78825> enzotib: mi dice command not found
<newlife> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551136/
<jester-> Guest78825: accattati virtuabox e ficcalo li dentro che cosi va tutto
<jester-> virtualbox*
<roxdragon> lol
<jester-> Guest78825: comunque per curiosità ho provato una live di maverick e il touch va
<Guest78825> io ho fatto l'upgrade
<Guest78825> jester-: ho fatto l'upgrade dalla 10.04
<jester-> andava piu o meno tutto, pure la wifi ha preso i driver dal cd
<enzotib> newlife, premesso che eviterei i proposed, fai come ti dice: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> Guest78825: fatto 30 fai 31, passa a 10.10
<Guest78825> jester-: io ho fatto l'upgrade DALLA 10.04
<jester-> Guest78825: alla 10.10? che tipo di macbucco hai
<Guest78825> jester-:  si alla 10.10 macbook pro 5.3
<newlife> fatto enzotib
<newlife> fatto enzotib
<enzotib> newlife, c'è ouput?
<newlife> no enzotib
<enzotib> newlife, di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Guest78825: io il 5.5 tenni
<newlife> fatto enzotib unico errore su cinelerra perche non ha chiave pubblica ma nulla di che ecco
<enzotib> newlife, sembrerebbe risolto, vedi se hai ancora problemi
<Guest78825> jester-:  prima funzionava tutto sulla 10.04 ora invece nelle preferenze del mouse non compare neanche la scheda del touchpad
<newlife> enzotib: dici che vado dal synaptic?
<enzotib> newlife, vai e fammi sapere
<jester-> Guest78825: non è chehai pacchetti in sospeso. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<newlife> enzotib: rimane il pacchetto my-sql-server-core-5.1 danneggiato e il pacchetto my-sql-server-5.1 aggiornabile..... come prima se lo aggiorno mi si pianta il synaptic
<Guest78825> jester-: no mi dice 0 a tutto
<Guest78825> jester-: non c'è niente in sospeso
<enzotib> newlife, è ancora bloccato synaptic?
<jester-> Guest78825: prova a resettare gnome, rinomina le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<newlife> enzotib: no. synaptic non è bloccato ma..... sono convinto che se faccio il ripristino del my-sql-server-5.1 si pianta ..... prima l'ho fatto e s'e' piantato
<jester-> esci e rientra da gnomo
<enzotib> newlife, dov'è scritto che quel pacchetto è danneggiato?
<Guest78825> jester-: ehm ovvero come devo fare?
<newlife> enzotib: lo vedo dalla lista dei pacchetti installati dipendenze danneggiate e pacchetto installato (aggiornabile)
<jester-> Guest78825: rimonini quelle cartelle nascoste nella home
<jester-> fine sessione e rientri
<enzotib> newlife, aggiornato synaptic?
<newlife> enzotib: cioe'?
<newlife> spe' enzotib che aggiorno
<Guest78825> jester-: come faccio? con ls -a e poi con mv?
<enzotib> newlife, tastone "Aggiorna"
<jester-> Guest78825: apri nautilus e pigia cotrol h
<jester-> control-h
<newlife> enzotib: stessa cosa..........
<newlife> enzotib: i due pacchetti sono .... uno nella lista dei danneggiati.. l'altro nella lista degli aggiornabili
<enzotib> newlife, torniamo al terminale, chiudi synaptic
<newlife> enzotib: d'altronde l'aggiornamento l'avevo gia fatto da terminale
<enzotib> sudo apt-get -f install
<newlife> ok enzotib chiudo syn ..... sono sul terminale
<Guest78825> jester-: nautilus sono le risorse del computer?
<jester-> Guest78825: è la cartella home
<jester-> il file manager
<newlife> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551145/ ecco.... se dico yes.... si pianta mentre aggiorna il my-sql-server
<Cyanide> Guest78825, un pò l'explorer di windows non internet explorer
<Guest78825> jester-: ok. Come le rinomino?
<jester-> aggiungi un .bak per es
<enzotib> newlife, interrompi, e poi mi fai apt-cache policy nome1 nome2 (coi nomi dei due pacchetti)
<Guest78825> jester-:  mmm... ma a che serve?
<Cyanide> Guest78825, ad esplorare le cartelle come fai con win
<jester-> a riportare gnome a impostazioni di default
<jester-> le puoi sempre ripristinare per tornare indietro
<Cyanide> oppsss.. scusa non seguivo
<newlife> enzotib: ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551151/
<Guest78825> jester-:  ho capito... quindi se  rinomino quelle cartelle si resetta gnome
<enzotib> newlife, sudo apt-get clean e poi sudo apt-get -f install, bisogna rischiare per vedere che succede
<Guest78825> jester-: fatto. Ora?
<jester-> Guest78825: termina sessione
<jester-> e rientri
<newlife> enzotib: al apt-get clean nessun problema poi......... al install http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551152/
<newlife> enzotib: che faCCIO .... PROVO????C mi sa che si piantera' pero'.....
<enzotib> newlife, digli di sì
<newlife> enzotib: ok proviamo
<newlife> sta scaricando il my-sql-server-5.1
<xpedro> buonasera!!non riesco piu ad entrare in modalita' grafica,non ho fatto aggiornamenti e non ho toccato nulla dei driver.come posso risolvere??
<newlife> enzotib: beh.... gia va meglio. non si e' piantato il dpkg.. quindi. ora ecco che dice http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551158/
<jester-> xpedro: hai nvidia?
<xpedro> si
<newlife> enzotib: O_o parlato troppo presto. s'e' piantato
<jester-> xpedro: nvidia tipo?
<enzotib> newlife, hai mysql attivo?
<newlife> no enzotib almeno non credo
<xpedro> quelli di default penso!!!
<enzotib> newlife, pgrep -fl sql
<jester-> xpedro: è roba vecchia o recente
<Guest788225> jester:  sono sempre io del touchpad. Nessun effetto col riavvio di gnome
<Guest788225> jester-:  sono sempre io del touchpad. Nessun effetto col riavvio di gnome
<jester-> xpedro: intendo il tipo discheda
<newlife> enzotib: 2245 stop mysql
<jester-> Guest788225: farei una installazione senza far formattare la partizione
<enzotib> newlife, kill 2245 e ripeti il pgrep
<xpedro> 8500gt
<misterblu> enzotib k3b si blocca in continuazione hai un altro prog per mast le iso di ubuntu
<Guest788225> ovvero col dvd?
<jester-> Guest788225: secondo lme s'è sgato qalcosa avanzando
<enzotib> misterblu, strano, k3b è un buon programma
<newlife> enzotib: bash: kill: (2245) - Operazione non permessa
<enzotib> newlife, sudo kill 2245
<Cyanide> enzotib, a me pare il migliore a dire la verità
<misterblu> enzotib appena lo avvio si blocca e mi chiede di segnalare l'errore
<enzotib> Cyanide, anch'io direi
<newlife> ._. vero enzotib O_o
<jester-> Guest788225: cd o dvd che sia fai il partizionamento manuale clicchi la partizione su cui  installato l'os e setti ext4 montare come 7 non formattare
<enzotib> misterblu, secondo me hai qualche problema più generale
<jester-> Guest788225: ti sostituisce l'os senza fottere i dati
<xpedro> ho riavviato per vedere la scheda e adesso sono davanto alla schermata d'accesso ma non scrive e sfarfalla il tutto
<jester-> xpedro:
<newlife> enzotib: ora il grep non da nulla
<xpedro> dimmi
<misterblu> enzotib il resto funge
<enzotib> newlife, l'apt-get cosa fa?
<Guest788225> jester- ho capito. e se volessi riportare le impostazioni grafiche dovrei copiarmi quelle 4 cartelle sulla nuova?
<enzotib> newlife, ancora bloccato?
<jester-> xpedro: control-altF2 e ti trovi in shell, ti autentichi e dai sudo apt-get installa --reinstall nvidia-current
<jester-> xpedro: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<enzotib> misterblu, sarà mica il masterizzatore che ha qualche problema?
<xpedro> vado
<jester-> Guest788225: cancelli quelle che ha rifatto e togli il .bak da quelle rinominate
<newlife> enzotib: sembra che vada e che ora ha rimosso il pacchesudo apt-get -f installto mysql
<misterblu> enzotib ho riavviato e come per magia ora va, l'imperscrutabile magia dell'informatica
<newlife> enzotib: il pacchetto my-sql-server-5.1
<enzotib> misterblu, il vecchio sistema S:A
<Guest788225> jester- ie ok graz
<Guest788225> jester- i*ok grazie
<newlife> enzotib:  ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551159/ guardo  da synaptic che dice?
<enzotib> newlife, sì
<newlife> enzotib: non ci sono più i due pacchetti critici.. sembra li abbia rimossi
<newlife> sia il my-sql-server-5.1 sia il my-sql-server-core-5.1
<enzotib> newlife, ora prova a reinstallarli
<enzotib> (se ti servono=
<newlife> enzotib: da synaptic?
<enzotib> )
<misterblu> enzotib mi dice che la dim del file non è uguale a quella dichiarata nel file io riscarico che ne dici
<enzotib> misterblu, direi
<enzotib> newlife, come vuoi, è lo stesso
<misterblu> ma che dua ppppppp faccio prima a farmi inviare il cd
<newlife> enzotib: gia ma visto che la prima volta il casino è venuto fuori installandoli. non vorrei ricominciare daccapo... che dici??? da ubuntu center?
<xpedro> jester- niente!!ho reinstallato ma si pianta tutto prima dell login e sfarfalla tutto
<enzotib> newlife, non cambia il discorso, qualcosa è andato storto la prima volta, bisogna capire se era un caso particolare o c'è un problema di fondo, il programma che usi non importa
<newlife> ok enzotib vado da synaptic e ti dico
<newlife> allora enzotib il mysql-server-core-5.1 è installato (come se lo avesse aggiornato e sistemato!) ora provo ad installare il mysql-server-5.1
<jester-> xpedro: hai riavviato?
<xpedro> si
<jester-> xpedro: hai pacioccato xorg.conf?
<jester-> o usato il nvidiasetting?
<xpedro> ma si pianta proprio !!!no assolutamente non ho mai avuto problemi di driver nvidia sino a oggi
<newlife> enzotib: errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551164/ ecco qua da synaptic
<newlife> enzotib: ora me lo riporta tra le dipendenze danneggiate
<jester-> xpedro: è strana la cosa, parti in recovery mode e scegli grafica minima o sicura che sia al enu
<enzotib> newlife, torniamo al terminale
<newlife> ok enzotib
<enzotib> newlife, chiudi synaptic e poi dpkg -l | grep mysql-server
<xpedro> modalita grafica di emergenza hiente.solo shell
<jester-> xpedro: o emergenza che sia
<newlife> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551166/ ecco qua
<enzotib> newlife, sudo apt-get install
<newlife> enzotib: non ha trovato le dipendenze dice di riprovare con -f
<enzotib> newlife, che dipendenze?
<newlife> enzotib: le dipendenze di my-sql  guarda quahttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551168/
<xpedro> jester- cosa posso fare??
<enzotib> newlife, proviamo a ricominciare da zero, sudo apt-get purge mysql-server*
<newlife>  enzotib sembra lo abbia rimosso
<enzotib> newlife, dpkg -l | grep mysql-server
<newlife> enzotib: spe'.... no..... non lo ha rimosso
<newlife> un pacchetto risulta non vuoto e non è stato rimosso ..... leggi qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551169/
<newlife> enzotib: un pacchetto risulta non vuoto e non è stato rimosso ..... leggi qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551169/
<enzotib> newlife, dpkg -l | grep mysql-server
<newlife> fatto enzotib non da risultati
<enzotib> newlife, ora: sudo apt-get clean
<enzotib> newlife, poi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> newlife, e poi sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<newlife> enzotib: sta scaricando.. vediamo se ora funziona.....
<xpedro> jester-??
<newlife> niente enzotib da l'errore.... ora ti metto tutto su pastebin
<jester-> xpedro: sei in grafica?
<newlife> enzotib:  ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551170/
<xpedro> non mi fa andare!!
<jester-> xpedro: neanche da recovery?
<xpedro> no
<jester-> xpedro: in shell sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak e poi riavvii
<xpedro> vado
<Jakoo> ho ubuntu 10.10 e quando riavvio ho il problema che tutto appare con le barrre bianche e non riesco a premere nulla, unica alternativa e spegnere col tasto spegnimento e allora tutto ok, ma lo fa sempre
<gnubiagio98> qui posso chiedere di problemi riguardo all'installazione di un os derivato da ubuntu?
<Matt_91> gnubiagio98: qui si da supporto alle distribuzioni ufficiali, per il resto:
<Matt_91> !chat | gnubiagio98
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> newlife,
<newlife> enzotib: dimmi
<enzotib> newlife, pgrep -fl mysql
<Jakoo> jester hai idea di come possa risolvere?
<newlife> fatto enzotib
<enzotib> newlife, output?
<newlife> enzotib: nessun output
<xpedro> impossibile eseguire stat di"/etc/X11/xorg.conf "nessun file o directory
<jester-> xpedro: come dire che non c'è il conf?
<jester-> xpedro: vai inshell
<jester-> sudo rmomd nvidia
<xpedro> sono in shell
<xpedro> scusa
<enzotib> newlife, metti su pastebin il file /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.1.preinst
<jester-> sudo rmomd nouveau
<jester-> xpedro: sudo modprobe vesa
<jester-> xpedro: startx
<gnubiagio98> credo che il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf dalla 10.10 non sia più esistito
<enzotib> gnubiagio98, in realtà è da molto più tempo che non esiste, di default
<xpedro> module vesa not founnd
<jester-> xpedro: sudo modprobe nv
<xpedro> idem
<jester-> xpedro: sudo modprobe nvdia
<xpedro> niente
<jester-> startx
<xpedro> non ci sono i driver???
<jester-> se non ha risposto lo ha caricato
<xpedro> su tutti dice module not found
<jester-> xpedro: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvida-curent
<jester-> xpedro: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvida-current
<jester-> con 2 r
<xpedro> nvidia -current-260.19.29 i driver che sta reinstallando
<xpedro> vado di riavvio
<jester-> spe
<jester-> xpedro: ls /etc/X11
<jester-> xpedro: quali xorg vedi
<xpedro> impossibile accedere
<jester-> X maiuscolo
<xpedro> neanche in root
<xpedro> ok
<xpedro> ce ne sono tre.xorg.conf - xorg.conf.backup - xorg.conf.failsafe
<wordlfun> ciao a tutti
<jester-> xpedro: allora c'è xorg.conf
<jester-> xpedro: sudo apt-get pastebinit
<enzotib> jester-, ci manca install
<xpedro> se me lo dici tu ci credo!!
<xpedro> ok
<jester-> xpedro: pastebinit | /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> e scrivi qui l'url
<xpedro> non trovo sulla tastiera quel separatore!!!scusa ma
<jester-> xpedro: shift \
<jester-> di fainco a 1
<jester-> fianco*
<xpedro> ok ma mi sembrano 2 punti
<jester-> sembrano
<xpedro> ok
<xpedro> dopo il comando mi si è piantato anche da shell!!
<jester-> enzotib: io cellò nei repo
<xpedro> permesso negato e ce il trattino che lampeggia e non posso piu' scrivere
<enzotib> jester-, non intendevo quello, intendevo che non comando ci manca ls stringa "install"
<jester-> enzotib: lol mi fanculo da solo
<jester-> xpedro: control-alt F3
<jester-> aprine un'altra
<xpedro> ho riavviato
<jester-> xpedro: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xpedro> non riesco ad aprire le altre shell
<jester-> xpedro: hai mica riavviato?
<xpedro> mi si era piantato!!!ho fatto una cavolata!!
<xpedro> per non dire altro!!
<xpedro> rido il comando??
<skalka> grande problemone, sono molto vicino al formattone di windowsiana memoria... qualcuno vuole provare ad aiutarmi? non si avvia piu' ubuntu, di punto in bianco, init not found e' l'errore
<xpedro> jester- ho fatto danni???!!
<jester-> xpedro: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Matt_91> skalka: sicuro di non aver smantellato ubuntu?
<jester-> xpedro: pastebinit | /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skalka> Matt_91: no, funzionava tutto, era acceso, poi ad un certo punto ha iniziato a dare i numeri, ho riavviato e non va piu'
<xpedro> lo installato pastebinit ma come do quel comando si pianta."accesso negato " e fine
<skalka> secondo me e' un problema di fs corrotto, il problema e' che non me lo fa montare nemmeno in live cd
<jester-> xpedro: sudo pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Matt_91> skalka: io direi che prima di fare grandi cose meglio avviare con una live e vedere se realmente c'è la pattizione
<Matt_91> skalka: in che formato è la partizione in questione? ext4?
<xpedro> devo riavviare xche mi si e piantato
<skalka> Matt_91: ora sono in live, la partizione c'e', ma non me la fa montare, ne posso dargli l'fsck, dice che e' occupata, ma non e' stata neanche toccata
<jester-> xpedro: io vaeo a cena
<skalka> Matt_91: si e' ext4
<Matt_91> skalka: messaggio che ti da per non fartela montare?
<skalka> Matt_91: ti do il messaggio che mi da quando provo a fare l'fsck
<Matt_91> skalka: dammi quello del mount
<Etneo> salve
<skalka> Matt_91: sto provando a montarla ma non reagisce
<xpedro> buon appetito!!!:) ti aspetto dopo cena !!!anche se la cosa sicuramente per te non sara' entusiasmante!!
<Matt_91> skalka: da terminale o da dove?
<skalka> terminale
<Etneo> quando faccio partire il cd ubuntu 10.10 mi scrive: (process:272):Glib_warnings**:getpwuid_z():failed due to unknown user id (O)
<Matt_91> skalka: nel senso che sta li e non fa nulla o nel senso che non ti dice nulla e sei su un altra riga pronto per dare un altro comando?
<Etneo> cosa significa?
<skalka> Matt_91: niente, non risponde, non la monta e non da errore
<xpedro> jester- ci sei ancora??
<skalka> e non possodare altricomandi
<Etneo> ciao jester
<xpedro> http://pastebin.com/EcKeVc3U
<Francky> Ciao Assistenza per Rendering piTiVi?
<skalka> Matt_91: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt
<skalka> ho dato questo comando, sda2 e' la partizione giusta
<Matt_91> skalka: basta un: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Guest6336> salve a tutti. Se voglio reinstallare ubuntu senza formattare cosa devo fare?
<Matt_91> con sudo davanti però skalka
<Etneo> quando faccio partire il cd ubuntu 10.10 mi scrive: (process:272):Glib_warnings**:getpwuid_z():failed due to unknown user id (O)
<skalka> Matt_91: idem. non risponde
<Matt_91> skalka: da gparted hai provato?
<skalka> si
<skalka> la da smontata
<Etneo> rpt.msg3...quando faccio partire il cd ubuntu 10.10 mi scrive: (process:272):Glib_warnings**:getpwuid_z():failed due to unknown user id (O)
<skalka> Matt_91: che dovrei fare con gparted_
<Matt_91> skalka: lo apri e vedi se ti riconosce la partizione o se ti dice qualcosa al riguardo e poi vedi se te la lascia montare o controllare
<pigeta> quali sono i programmi che fanno funzionare oltre a LIRC  un telecomando su ubuntu?
<skalka> con gparted me la riconosco correttamente, non e' montata e se provo a fare check mi da il solito errore dicendomi che e' occupata
<Matt_91> skalka: solitamente è occupata quando è montata
<skalka> Matt_91: lo so, questo e' il grande dilemma
<Etneo> rpt.msg4...quando faccio partire il cd ubuntu 10.10 mi scrive: (process:272):Glib_warnings**:getpwuid_z():failed due to unknown user id (O)
<skalka> ho cercato un po' in giro, non sono il primo a cui capita questo problema,
<Jakoo> salve a tutti ho un problema con i riavii su ubuntu 10.10
<Guest6336> salve a tutti. Come si fa a reinstallare ubuntu senza formattare la partizione??
<skalka> Matt_91: di solito me la cavoagevolmente da solo, quando chiedo in chat e' perche' si tratta di qualcosa di inconsueto che puo' far scervellare un po'
<Jakoo> quando riavvio  appare la schermata con  le barre bianche e non si puo cliccare nulla se invece arresto e riparto tutto ok e sempre
<Matt_91> skalka: facciamo così dai da terminale i comandi: sudo fdisk -l
<Matt_91> e anche questo skalka: sudo mount
<Matt_91> skalka: metti tutto su pastebin
<Matt_91> !pastebin | skalka
<ubot-it> skalka: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matt_91> skalka: e mi dici anche di quale partizione si tratta
<Etneo> rpt.msg5...quando faccio partire il cd ubuntu 10.10 mi scrive: (process:272):Glib_warnings**:getpwuid_z():failed due to unknown user id (O)
<skalka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551182/
<skalka> lo vedi da solo, e' la sda2
<Matt_91> !ripetere | Etneo
<ubot-it> Etneo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<skalka> sudo mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/551183/
<skalka> Matt_91: torno subito, il tempo di una sigaretta distensiva
<Jakoo> scusate qualcuno può darmi una mano a risolvere?probabilmente mi avete dimenticato :) ho chiesto già mezz'ora fa, qualcuno mi legge?
<Matt_91> skalka: io vado a mangiare e poi devo andare, io non ho idea di cosa possa essere se trovi qualcun'altro qui, mi spiace
<Matt_91> ciao
<Jakoo> :(
<Jakoo> problema: sono su ubuntu 10.10 quando riavvio  appare la schermata con  le barre bianche e non si puo cliccare nulla se invece arresto e riparto tutto ok
<marius_> salve a tutti. Come faccio a reinstallare ubuntu senza formattare?
<enzotib> marius_, semplicemente rifai tutto e alla fase di partizionamento, lo fai in manuale e gli dici di usare la stessa partizione e di non formattare
<marius_> enzotib:  ah cioè dal cd  bootabile?
<enzotib> marius_, sì
<Bobbix> Salve a tutti... secondo voi è possibile eliminare in maniera definitiva i vecchi kernel e sistema il menu.lst di grub in modo che sia visibile solo l'ultimo kernel?
<enzotib> Bobbix, menu.lst? usi grub-legacy?
<marius_> io ho anche la home con partizione logica, quindi se non dovessi risolvere mi consigli di formattare?
<enzotib> marius_, se hai la home separata, perché mai non vuoi formattare?
<Bobbix> enzotib: non saprei parlo per memoria storia (è così che facevo quando dovevo modificare ilmenu di avvio) ora non so
<enzotib> Bobbix, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Bobbix> L'ultima LTS
<marius_> enzotib: non me ne intendo molto... ma dovrei reinstallare tutti i programmi vero?
<Bobbix> ora ho un menu di avvio enorme... e volevo mettere solo l'ultimo kernel (ricordo che se modificavo il menu.lst poi al primo aggiornamento si risistemava da solo come prima immagino perché vedesse tutti i kernel effettivamente ancora presenti)
<enzotib> Bobbix, se rimuovi i pacchetti dei vecchi kernel, automaticamente resta nel menu di grub solo l'ultimo
<Bobbix> ah.. tutto qui?
<Bobbix> :P
<enzotib> marius_, questo è vero in ogni caso, dovrai comunque installare di nuovo tutti i pacchetti che ti servono
<Bobbix> enzotib: grazie.
<Jakoo> credo che sudo apt-get autoremove dovrebbe eliminarli
<enzotib> Bobbix, prego
<enzotib> Jakoo, non mi pare
<marius_> ok grazie... quanto alla pagina iniziale del grub per togliere le voci si va da synaptic?
<Jakoo> a me ha eliminato un linux headers
<Jakoo> e a proposito anche prima che lo facessi quando riavvio  appare la schermata con  le barre bianche e non si puo cliccare nulla, se invece arresto e riparto tutto ok
<Jakoo> se arresto poi mi chiede di selezionare
<enzotib> marius_, come dicevo a Bobbix, se togli i kernel che non ti servono (per intenderci i pacchetti linux-image-$versione-generic) ti viene tolta anche la riga del menu di grub
<enzotib> Jakoo, ma quale sarebbe questa schermata con le barre bianche?
<Bobbix> enzotib: consigli rimozione completa?
<enzotib> Bobbix, sì
<marius_> enzotib: ok grazie
<Jakoo> le 2 barre
<Jakoo> sopra e sotto
<enzotib> Jakoo, i pannelli di gnome?
<Jakoo> si certo
<Jakoo> niente e cliccabile
<enzotib> Jakoo, non saprei
<Bobbix> enzotib: sia headers che images  immagino.
<enzotib> Bobbix, sì
<Jakoo> non esiste un modo ?
<Jakoo> e solo per riavvio
<enzotib> Jakoo, prova a fare Ctrl-Alt-Canc, ti appare una finestra dove puoi scegliere, prova a fare riavvio da lì
<Jakoo> e  come se al riavvio non leggesse con che header partire
<Jakoo> ok
<Bobbix> enzotib: già che ci sei... se io volessi rendere windows 7 di default all'avvio senza che ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel (e del menu grub) si rimetta tuttocome prima... come faccio?
<enzotib> Bobbix, aspe' c'è un opzione, la cerco
<enzotib> Bobbix, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> Bobbix, modifica la riga con GRUB_DEFAULT="0" e al posto di zero ci metti il nome preciso che appare nel menu
<enzotib> Bobbix, le voci di menu le puoi trovare con grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enzotib> Bobbix, e poi fai un sudo update-grub
<Bobbix> enzotib: ok... ma poi quando riaggiorna il kernel.. non è che mi rimette di defaul linux? prima faceva così.
<enzotib> Bobbix, non dovrebbe
<Bobbix> OK... ma prima con menu.lst me lo rimetteva sempre di default come diceva lui... comunque proverò come mi hai suggerito (vedo che oggi grub si appoggia ad un grub.cfg e non più al menu.lst)
<Bobbix> Grazie 1000
<enzotib> prego
<Bobbix> Vado a provare subito. Ciao.
<enzotib> Bobbix, attenzione però che il grub.cfg non va modificato a mano
<Bobbix> enzotib: OK, me ne ricorderò.
<Bobbix> enzotib: anche se come penso... il fatto che il menu ritorni di default su l'ultimo kernel è anche normale... pensa che il numero del sistema windows 7 cambia in base a quanti kernel ci sono e quindi il default che metterei io dopo corrisponderebbe magari al primo kernel (più vecchio) di linux... o grub è in grado di "adeguare" anche questo aspetto o poi alla fine mettere 0 come default mi pare la strada più pulita.
<enzotib> Bobbix, per questo non metti il numero ma il nome
<Bobbix> enzotib: azz... non ci avevo fatto caso... avevo letto solo DEFAULT=0  mitico! Se è possibile metterci il nome dovrebbe essere definitiva la modifica.
<Bobbix> enzotib: fantastico... grazie ancora.
<enzotib> Bobbix, prego, attento a mettere il nome preciso e completo
<Jakoo> allora no
<Jakoo> stesso problema
<pigeta> qualcuno usa il demone lirc?
<Bobbix> enzotib: un dubbio... se al posto di 0 devo metterci la stringa completa ... devo racchiuderla tra doppi apici o no?
<Bobbix> enzotib: o magari addirittura tra apici singoli
<Bobbix> ad esempio più in basso vedo GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` e quindi magari dovrei mettere tutto fra apici singoli anche per la diga GRUB DEFAULT=
<Bobbix> enzotib: anche se a onor del vero vedo sotto GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" con i doppi apici... sono confuso.
<Bobbix> Vabbè provo a riavviare vediamo che succede.
<Bobbix> enzotib: Rieccomi... Funziona tutto Correttamente! Ora Grub è configurato come volevo. Grazie!
<enzotib> Bobbix, prego, doppi apici ad ogni modo, gli apici inversi (`` per intenderci) significano un'altra cosa
<marius_> salve a tutti ho un dubbio sulle partizioni
<marius_> voglio formattare ubuntu
<marius_> ma ho una partizione logica della home
<marius_> quando formatto devo specificare il punto di mount della home oltre a quello della partizione di ubuntu?
<HoldenC> marius_: fai vedere   sudo fdisk -l
<HoldenC> troppo tardi...
<reyarth> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con una pendrive usb, la metto e non mi si avvia niente.. il comando lsusb trova la periferica. Ma se apro con gestori dischi non mi da la possibilità di montarla, e se apro gparted non la trova.. consigli??
<HoldenC> reyarth: vedi che dice syslog
<reyarth> da terminale digito syslog HoldenC ?
<HoldenC> reyarth: no, stacca la chiavetta, lancia   tail -f /var/log/syslog   e riattaccala
<reyarth> HoldenC, dice: Jan  6 20:16:13 reyarth-laptop kernel: [235282.261956] sd 30:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<HoldenC> reyarth: e' formattata?
<reyarth> no! è successo che mentre l'amico mio l'aveva al pc, e trasferiva mp3, tutto il pc è andato in errore ed al riavvio è cosi... inesistente:(
<HoldenC> reyarth: sudo fdisk -l
<reyarth> e la cosa piu brutta è che è da 16 GB, se si è bruciata mi metto a piangere
<reyarth> HoldenC, come stacco il teminale da tail -f /var/log/syslog???
<HoldenC> reyarth: ctrl-c
<reyarth> mannaggia io provavo sempre con q
<reyarth> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reyarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551200/ HoldenC ipotizzo che non c'è la pen drive
<HoldenC> reyarth: no, non c'e'...
<reyarth> HoldenC, devo riavviare un attimo, sto ritornando
<reyarth> tornato HoldenC, se attacco la penna e apro Amministrazione->Gestore dischi, tra le periferiche mi appare Generic USB Mass Storage,  in /dev/sdb e se provo a formattarla va in errore.. hai qualche consiglio? se vuoi ti posto una foto del desktop con il gestore aperto
<reyarth> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<reyarth> HoldenC, per si e per no ecco qui http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/938/schermatajg.png
<speppa> raga stanno spammando nella sezione programmazione
<speppa> un certo Tamaluna ha riempito la sezione lol
<traco> salve
<enzotib> speppa, parli del forum?
<traco> con una live 9.10 riesco a ripristinare il grub di un ubuntu 10.10 ?
<traco> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<speppa> enzotib, già
<enzotib> speppa, e perché vieni a dirlo qui, parla con qualche moderatore del forum
<speppa> già segnalato. credevo ci fosse qualche moderatore anche in chat. perchè ti scaldi tanto? non ce l'hai la stufa in casa?
<enzotib> speppa, non mi sto scaldando
<jester-> speppa: ce sta pure #ubuntu-it-forum
<speppa> jester-, lo so. embè?
<speppa> mica ho chiesto se c'è il canale della chat.
<speppa> ah no aspetta
<speppa> jester-, non lo sapevo lol
<jester-> speppa: mi pare di aver capito che volevi contattare qualcuno del forum
<jester-> di solito stanno li
<speppa> #ubuntu-it-forum :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<speppa> mbo
<speppa> jester-, si, pensavo ci fosse qualcuno qua dentro
<jester-> speppa: devi aver un nick registrato e autenticato per entrarci
<speppa> jester-, immaginavo, grazie
<traco> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<NAKO> Salve a tutti,  come faccio a configurare la chiavetta HUAWEI E156G HSDPA USB STICK? grazie
<reyarth> ragazzi ho una pendrive che viene riconosciuta pressapoco come un cdrom, è normale???
<enzotib> reyarth, da cosa lo deduci?
<Cyanide> una pendrive verrà riconosciuta come un disco rigido che pressapoco viene riconosciuto come un cdrom
<reyarth> come dire, sono in macchina virtuale con xp.... se clicco sulla pendrive mi dice "inserire un disco nell'unità" che è la stessa cosa  di quando clicchi su un cdrom... schezi a parte.. ho la pendrive danneggiata.. c'è qualche tool per farla ripartire? è come se non vede la memoria interna della pendrice
<jester-> reyarth: devi far collegare la usb alla macchina virtuale
<enzotib> reyarth, beh, il funzionamento sotto xp, per di più virtuale non è proprio inerente ad ubuntu. Ubuntu come la vede?
<reyarth> enzotib, lsusb la trova, ma gparted non la rileva, e Amministrazione-> gestione disco, la rileva in /dev/sdb ma non ha informazioni, e se provo a formattarla va in errore
<reyarth> fosse una per drive da un giga la butterei... ma sono 16GB Kingston
<Cyanide> reyarth, sudo fdisk -l che dice?
<reyarth> niente non la trova, ovvero non risulta formattata
<reyarth> e se provo a formattarla va in errore.. magari vi posto il messaggio di errore
<jester-> reyarth: in linux sudo fdisk -l la vede?
<reyarth> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium foun
<Cyanide> se è andata potresti tentare con hdd regenerator
<reyarth> jester-, non la vede
<reyarth> jester-, vede solo sda
<jester-> reyarth: se è collegata alla virtuale certo che no la vede
<reyarth> no no scollegata, la virtuale è chiusa,, sono solo con ubuntu
<jester-> reyarth: se non la vede è andata
<reyarth> hdd regenerator lo trovo in software center?
<darkman_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Cyanide> no no è un software che ti ho consigliato ma non ha niente a che fare con ubuntu
<reyarth> nooo 16 GB da buttare no:(
<ugone> reyarth, non è detto che vada anche a te ma guarda se riesci a dare un dd if=/dev/zero sulla usb
<jester-> se non si scassassero come farebbero i poveri produttori
<ugone> anzi
<Cyanide> eeee vedrai, quant'é...8 euro
<ugone> prima guarda se rilevi qualcosa scritto sopra con photorec
<reyarth> ugone, grazie... come dovrei scrivere il comando di preciso? Cyanide, se la trovi tu 16 giga a 8 euro, me la spedisci e ti pago le spese di spedizione e della penna ovviamente?? :)
<Cyanide> ok boy
<reyarth> qui ne vogliono 48 euro!!!
<ugone> Può anche essere comodo come fonte di dati per azzerare i settori dei dispositivi di memoria di massa, come nel caso del recupero di una chiave USB con errori nella definizione delle partizioni. Ad esempio:
<ugone> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/dispositivo
<ugone> controlla 100 volte di farlo sul dispositivo giusto
<jester-> reyarth: 48? ma dove sei
<Cyanide> attorno ai 20 dai....ho esagerato....segui ugone ora
<jester-> pigli un hd con quei soldi
<Cyanide> si e da 1TB anche
<jester-> non esageriamo
<reyarth> la mia penna è /dev/sdb, quindi deduco.....   sudo dd if=/dev/sdb/zero of=/dev/QUICHESCRIVO?? sono di monreale Cyanide
<Cyanide> jester-, con 54 ci arrivi
<reyarth> ho preso un HDD samsung ext da un tera a 89 euro.. se tu vivi in un paradiso fiscale, vengo da te:)
<reyarth> ugone, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb  (la pen drive è sdb) giusto cosi?
<ugone> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb    ma guarda di esser sicuro che il dispositivo è giusto perchè con quel comando non recuperi + nulla
<Cyanide> e bravo, corri in negozio alla media w. ma non hai detto che la rilevava in dev /sdb?
<ugone> poi quando avrà finito la togli e la rimetti e vedi di formattarla con gparted
<reyarth> tranqui la pendrive è SDB, mi basta sapere se sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb è giusto... non voglio sbagliare
<jester-> reyarth: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 ls rivergina
<ugone> giusto
<reyarth> grazie... speriamo... provo:) grazie di tutto in ogni caso ragazzi, siete davvero gentilissimi
<jester-> reyarth: dopo di che vedi se gparted la vede
<reyarth> jester-, dd: apertura di "/dev/sdb": Nessun supporto trovato
<ugone> reyarth, fa una prova con photorec o testdisk
<reyarth> ed è sdb, guardate http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/938/schermatajg.png
<reyarth> sto provando ugone
<jester-> reyarth: sembra proprio andato
<reyarth> testdisk trova solo sda... è come se il circuito della pendrive funziona, ma la memoria a cui è collegata è andata....
<pigeta> con ls -l ho un file che come caratteristiche ha srw-rw-rw- 1 root ecc quel s per cosa sta?
<newlife> ciao enzotib
<newlife> scusa per prima ma non so' per quale motivo s'e' spento tutto
<ugone> reyarth, ovviamente ti da lo stesso risultato anche cambiando porta usb vero?
<reyarth> si si, mi era venuto anche a me il dubbio... non cambia niente purtroppo... provo a buttarla a terra e poi la collego... chi sa che la gravita non mi aiuta :)
<pigeta> come si legge un socket?
<newlife> enzotib:
<svp_> qualcuno pratico di sincronizzazioni iphone su ubuntu?
<svp_> ah ne mìna fàzil
<jester-> svp_: non perdere tempo
<svp_> jester, why?
<Cyanide> ecco interessava anche a me jester- non per me ma me lo hanno chiesto
<jester-> Cyanide: non quasi nulla per gli altri figurati per aifono
<svp_> ho letto di banshee ma la sincro è durata più di mezz'ora senza risultati
<Cyanide> e lo immagino ma sai piccole cose più che altro trasferimento file nelle due direzioni, ho visto che si può fare via ssh però
<jester-> svp_: se non usi itunes fai casini e basta
<svp_> ok, ma io ho scelto ubuntu per non avere più a che fare con windows e nemmeno voglio emulatori
<jester-> Cyanide: il dispositivo lo monta
<jester-> e lo sfogli
<Cyanide> jester-, si si
<svp_> piuttosto attacco il telefono al pc e mi ascolto la musica da lì
<jester-> bella anche sta storia contro winzoz per forza
<svp_> in che senso per forza?
<newlife> jester-: ciao. prima mi si e' spento il pc con enzotib.... puoi aiutarmi tu?
<jester-> svp_: sembra che win sia come i comunisti per berluscone per certa gente e non capisco il perchè
<ezio> troooppo lento ubuntu. cosa mi succede?
<jester-> newlife: circa?
<newlife> jester-: circa l'errore da synaptic con mysql-server
<svp_> no ma figurati, jester, io ho iniziato con il commodore64 e windows è stata una manna, ma ora vorrei liberarmene
<ezio> ciao jester
<newlife> jester-: ora addirittura mi da il simbolo divieto d'accesso sulla barra dei daemon.....
<svp_> ma l'open source non è così user friendly, vi lascio alle vostre soluzioni
<Cyanide> oh jest ma che sei amico del giguaro? uno scilipoti n seno? ;)
<ezio> jester, mi da firefox already running e ci mette una vita ad aprire le finestre, a volte mi dice pagina scaduta
<newlife> jester-: mi dice che da errore broken count .... come se i file scaricati avessero delle dipendenze irrisolte
<jester->  newlife hai provato a purgare tutto il relativo al pacchetto, disattivare link esterni e proposed?
<newlife> jester
<newlife> jester-: no. ok.. purgo tutto e tolgo i proposed
<newlife> jester-: poi ti dico
<ezio> c'è qualcuno che da aiuto?
<jester-> newlife: purga fai update di synaptic
<jester-> ezio: cu fu
<newlife> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Cyanide> newlife, così è vuoto
<newlife> scusa jester- ._. errore di paste :D http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551232/
<vale> ciao a tutti: io ho da poco installato ubuntu e mi chiedevo come fare a programmare in c, c++ e assembly. qualcuno mi sa aiutare???
<urkade> c'è qualcuno con cui parlare
<Cyanide> newlife, ma qual'è la tua preocupazione, il fatto che ti dice attenzione?
<jester-> newlife: ha tolto
<jester-> newlife: fai ricarica
<newlife> Cyanide: no. il fatto che non me lo disinstalla e non me lo reinstalla correttamente
<newlife> jester-: ora provo
<jester-> !qualcuno ! urkade
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vale> qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<HoldenC> vale: installa il compilatore e inizia a scrivere il codice :D
<jester-> !qualcuno | vale  urkade
<ubot-it> vale  urkade: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<urkade> cyanide?
<urkade> non c'è un'altra chat?
<Cyanide> newlife, non è che per il fatto che non rimuove una cartella che lui non vede vuota non rimuova il programma correggimi se  sbaglio jester-
<vale> -.-
<urkade> mi da firefox already running e ci mette una vita ad aprire le finestre, a volte mi dice pagina scaduta
<remix_tj> vale: se installi il pacchetto build-essential ti installa i compilatori che ti servono
<urkade> posso velocizzare?
<HoldenC> !compilatori | vale
<ubot-it> vale: compilatori is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Compilatori
<vale> e poi x compilare cosa devo usare???
<newlife> Cyanide: concordo.... ma il modulo mysql e' ancora li' e non lo toglie......... in piu se provo a forzare e ricaricarlo... mi da di nuovo l'errore
<HoldenC> !programmazione | vale
<ubot-it> vale: sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<jester-> urkade: significa che hai altro ff in background che scassa i cabasisi
<Cyanide> urkade, ma se dai killall firefox e poi provi a riavviarlo?
<urkade> già fatto. ritorna. ed è lentissimo
<newlife> jester-: sembra non esserci più mysql-server
<newlife> jester-: ho tolto i proposed
<jester-> newlife: lo hai disinstallato
<jester-> bisogna vedere a rimetterlo
<newlife> secondo te jester- se ora provo ad installare mysql-server.... dici che riesco ad installarlo?
<jester-> facile che nei proposed ci sia una versione un po farlocca
<jester-> newlife: per saperlo lo evi fare
<newlife> jester-: quindi... provo! no? vediamo se si pianta.. nel caso..... purgo di nuovo e riaggiorno no?
<Cyanide> buona yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> sera Cyanide , non ho trovato una cippa su quella scheda, hai novità?
<jester-> newlife: prova
<urkade> come posso passare a kubuntu? m'ha stufato ubuntu
<Cyanide> no, ho collegato nuovamente il disco don il sistema alla usb e il controller lo uso per l'altro ma di partire all'avvio del pc non ne vuole sapere
<Cyanide> urkade, ma guarda che sotto sotto sempre linux cè
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, non potresti inviare una mail al centro di supporto? La cosa, più ci penso, e più me sembra assurda
<Cyanide> yankee, provo prima su di un altra scheda madre io credo che il problema sia quella invece sai
<urkade> ok, non è giornata!!!
<yankee> :)
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, provo prima su di un altra scheda madre io credo che il problema sia quella invece sai
<Cyanide> yankee, scusa non era per te
<newlife> incredibile jester- :o si pianta anche senza le proposed
<yankee> tranquillo Cyanide, non sei il primo :D
<newlife> jester-:
<newlife> jester-: ora addirittura il dpkg si e' piantato aperto
<yvesBsAs> jester-, sei pratico di schede pci / serial-ata (adattatori)? Cyanide ne ha una, ma non riesco a capire come dovrebbe fare a fargli gobbare i dischi al boot, una volta avviato da LiveCD le vede (installe, ripristina grub, ecc. il tutto senza stranezze) ma sembra che non abbia un bios, o comunque che non si attivi all'avvio del PC, è una VIA VT6421A Serial RAID Controller
<jester-> newlife: penso sia un bel buggo
<jester-> yvesBsAs: veramente non saprei
<jester-> newlife: purga
<yvesBsAs> ho cercato in lungo ed in largo uno straccio di manuale, manco quello si trova O_o..
<newlife> ok jester-
<newlife> jester-: apt-get risulta occupata
<newlife> jester-: giustamente e' rimasta aperta
<jester-> newlife: sudo killall dpkg
<newlife> jester-: guarda qua
<newlife> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551236/
<jester-> newlife: ps -2 poi sudo kill numero(pid) di dpkg
<newlife> jester-: nessuna applicazione aperta
<newlife> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551237/
<jester-> newlife: ps -e
<newlife> jester-: guarda qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551238/ c'e' mysql... ma non vedo apt
<jester-> newlife: riavvia che fai prima
<newlife> ok jester
<urkadetessmus> grazie Cyanide per la dritta, firefox ora rifunziona e sono "indipendente" per la prossima volta
<Cyanide> de nada
<Cyanide> bene per oggi vi saluto alla prox boys
<Shell0xLogger> weeeee
<newlife> jester-: niente....... anche dpkg e' piantato e neanche con configure -a ripristina.. tutto fermo!
<jester-> newlife: strana sta cosa
<jester-> newlife: non purga da synaptic?
<newlife> ecco. ora l'istruzione -- configure -a s'e' sbloccata... aggiorno jester-?
<jester-> newlife: sudo apt-get -f install
<newlife> jester-: così mi dice che vuole aggiornare mysql-server......... io invece lo devo purgare
<jester-> newlife: lascia fare
<newlife> ok
<newlife> ok jester-
<jester-> newlife: vedi se da qualche errore
<newlife> jester-: e' piantato...........guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551253/
<jester-> newlife: control-c
<jester-> newlife: adesso purga
<newlife> neanche il control -c
<jester-> newlife: ps -e
<newlife> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551259/
<jester-> newlife: sudo apt-get update ?
<newlife> jester-: guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551260/
<jester-> newlife: riavvia e purga subito m
<newlife> ok.... arrivo
<newlife> jester-: riavviato e purgato... ecco l'errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551261/
<jester-> newlife: cosa hai purgato
<newlife> mysql-server*
<newlife> mysql-server* jester-
<jester-> newlife: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends mysql-quelcheè
<jester-> newlife:  non uare * usa il nome un pacchetto alla volta
<newlife> jester azz. ho usato il * pero' guarda qua. sembra non sia installato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551262/
<jester-> newlife: usa il nome pacchetto per pacchetto
<jester-> a parte che se togli il server si mette tranquillo
<newlife> jester-: azzz ora non so più pero' cosa e' o non e' installato
<jester-> newlife: purga gli altri
<jester-> sono le dipendenze che scassano
<newlife> jester-: ok. ma come li trovo????
<jester-> newlife: in synaptic cerchi mysql per nome
<jester-> li seghi da li
<newlife> jester-: me lo da come aggiornabile ma non purgabile
<jester-> newlife: toglilo e basta allora
<newlife> jester-: vediamo e.... speriamo!
<newlife> jester-: niente. dice che il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza grave.... di reinstallarlo prima di rimuoverlo
<jester-> newlife: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all nomepacco
<newlife> jester-: proprio un pacco ._.
<jester-> newlife: il nome che vedi in synaptic
<jester-> ma synaptic chiudilo
<newlife> jester-: ovvio! O_o
<newlife> uno purgato.. vado con gli altri 2 jester
<newlife> jester-: guarda qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551265/
<jester-> newlife: dovrebbe averlo tolto
<newlife> jester-: update?
<jester-> yess
<newlife> ok fatto
<newlife> neszsun errore
<jester-> newlife:ok
<jester-> stai alla alla larga del mysql
<newlife> jester-: pero'... come mai il mysql si pianta?
<newlife> azzz.... ma se volevo usarlo per un programma che sto facendo in python :O jester-
<jester-> newlife: i casi sono 2, o i proposed ti hanno cambiato qualche lib e adesso si incazza o è un bug
<jester-> newlife: sudo apt-get autoremove
<jester-> newlife: sudo apt-get clean
<newlife> quindi..... toti i proposed e se aggiorno.... le librerie dovrebbero andare a posto?
<jester-> newlife: sperando che autoremove le tolga
<newlife> sta togliendo alcune librerie :o mi sa che avevi ragione jester-
<jester-> newlife: se è un bug
<newlife> jester-: ha ripulito le librerie.... che dici. riprovo??????
<jester-> newlife: male che vada ti rimetti come prima
<newlife> se mi aspetti pero' :D che senno' mi incasino
<newlife> ahahah
<jester-> newlife: spe cambia pure i server dei repo
<newlife> jester-: i proposed gia li ho tolti :O
<newlife> jester-: altro da togliere?
<jester-> newlife: no cambia il server
<newlife> jester-: del tipo???? che devo mettere?
<Synaptic> salve, vorrei un info... io ho il file conky.con in /etc/conky come faccio a chrootarlo per metterlo nella home e rinominarlo .conkyrc?
<jester-> newlife: synaptic/impostazioni/reposytory
<jester-> newlife: altro
<jester-> e metti un italico tipo garr
<jester-> newlife: mi fai un  grep -r ppa /etc/apt/
<newlife> fatto jester-ora aggiorno e poi provo ad installarlo?
<jester-> newlife:  grep -r ppa /etc/apt/ risponde qualcosa?
<newlife> jester-: no. nessun output
<jester-> newlife: cambiato il server?
<yvesBsAs> Synaptic, dai il comando
<newlife> si jester-
<jester-> newlife: ricarica e prova a rifare
<Synaptic> yvesBsAs, non conosco bene il comando chroot in per sè
<jester-> newlife: installa solo mysql.sricazz
<yvesBsAs> cp /etc/conky/conky.conf $HOME/.conkyrc
<newlife> jester-: solo il mysql.
<newlife> jester-: solo il mysql-server?
<jester-> newlife: il pacchetto principale il resto se lo prende lui
<yvesBsAs> non devi fare nessun chroot, devi semplicemente copiarlo nella tua home cambiando il nome
<newlife> ok jester- quindi solo mysql
<jester-> newlife: yess
<newlife> ora provo jester- e ti aggiorno subito
<jester-> newlife: solo mysql-server
<newlife> jester-: non ci crederai ma... si pianta con mysql-server.............. installa tutte le librerie. il core ed anche il client mysql.... quando arriva al mysqlserver il dpkg si pianta
<jester-> HoldenC:
<HoldenC> newlife: ps -ef f | grep dpkg
<jester-> avanti coi carri
<HoldenC> lol
<Alberto> ciao a tutti, ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<newlife> jester-: HoldenC ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551270/
<Alberto> una domanda, ma quando si legge "firmware" per una device, ad esempio con linux-firmware-nonfree  si parla di cambiare il firm sulla cosa oppure altro? solo un chiarimento, grazie
<jester-> Alberto: sono degli ambaradan che servono a certi chipset per funzare
<Alberto> ok, chiaro
<HoldenC> newlife: ferma dpkg
<Alberto> ma sono messi poi sulla cosa o stanno quiti nell'os?
<newlife> HoldenC: stoppato
<HoldenC> newlife: poi: sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get clear && sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Alberto: stanno in /lib/firmware aspettando di essere letti
<newlife> HoldenC: clear??? :O lo shampoo??? clean forse? :D
<Alberto> ah ok, quindi non e' il classico "firmware" nella periferica?
<HoldenC> newlife: si clean
<newlife> tutto fatto HoldenC
<Alberto> era un dubbio, grazie jester-
<HoldenC> newlife: dpkg -l | grep -v '^i'
<jester-> Alberto: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware
<Alberto> l'ho sempre inteso come programma all'interno delle cose :P
<yvesBsAs> Alberto, nel fondo lo è, a basso livello, tipo il bios
<newlife> HoldenC: ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551271/
<Alberto> ok, ma in questo caso e' fatto da pc, il firmware dell'hw non e' intaccato
<yvesBsAs> non viene "fatto dal pc", ma "fornito dal pc"
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo dpkg --purge achilles
<HoldenC> newlife: e dimmi se va a buon fine
<Alberto> sisi e' chiaro, il dubbio, era che usandoun firmware per lin poi la periferica non fosse piu' riconosciuta da wi.
<newlife> fatto HoldenC
<HoldenC> newlife: nessun errore?
<newlife> spe HoldenC guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551272/
<HoldenC> newlife: dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | cut -b4-35
<newlife> HoldenC: ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551273/
<HoldenC> bene
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | cut -b4-35)
<newlife> HoldenC: ecco il risultato.... sbaglio o non mi piace molto???? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551274/
<HoldenC> newlife: no, va bene :).  dpkg -l | grep -v '^i'
<newlife> ecco HoldenC http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551275/
<jester-> pc non l'ho mai capito
<HoldenC> newlife: ok, ora vediamo che tenta di fare: incolla tutto:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s upgrade
<bau-> ciao a tutti, come faccio a formattare una chiavetta via terminale?
<HoldenC> bau-: mkfs -t tipodifilesystem -v /dev/sd??
<jester-> bau-: da somntata sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdxx
<HoldenC> bau-: anzi con sudo
<bau-> grazie a tutti :)
<bau-> e per sapere che /dev/sdx è?
<HoldenC> bau-: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> bau-: xx
<newlife> ecco HoldenC http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551283/
<bau-> credo di avere un problema con la chiavetta: se faccio sudo fdisk -l mi vede le partizioni, ma poi non termina il programma è in loop... stesso discorso se avvio gparted, continua a caricare...
<`Madmax`> HoldenC:  hai presente il comando netstat in windows? vorrei sapere qual è in ubuntu
<HoldenC> `Madmax`: netstat
<bau-> falso allarme era solo mooolto lento
<`Madmax`> ah ok lol
<HoldenC> newlife: apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.1
<newlife> HoldenC: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551285/ ecco
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server-5.1
<newlife> HoldenC: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551286/ azzz sempre in mezzo alle scatole
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --purge mysql-server-5.1
<newlife> HoldenC: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551288/
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo apt-get -s upgrade
<newlife> HoldenC: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551289/
<newlife> HoldenC: e' andato???
<HoldenC> newlife: quasi, ultimi comandi:  dpkg -l | grep -v '^i'
<newlife> HoldenC: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551290/ ecco
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --purge kdm cvs libplasma-applet-system-monitor4
<Synaptic> http://pastebin.com/JcmBH8U9
<Synaptic> a cosa puo essere dovuto?
<newlife> HoldenC: infatti volevo cjhiederti che cavolo era sta lib del plasma O_o http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551292/
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo apt-get -s upgrade
<newlife> HoldenC:  niente da fare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551294/
<HoldenC> newlife: non ti preoccupare per quell'avviso, a questo punto il sistema dovrebbe essere pulito. se vuoi puoi provare ad installare un pacchetto e a toglierlo, per vedere se va
<newlife> provo HoldenC
<newlife> grazie......... per esempio. che pacchetto provo??? ( non mi dire mysql-server) eh? ahahh
<HoldenC> newlife: pero' sara' successo qualcosa al sistema di gestione pacchetti, ti verrebbe difficile salvare la roba che hai e reinstallare?
<HoldenC> newlife: un attimo, mettiamo una cosa piccola
<newlife> HoldenC: si.. ho troppa roba per reinstallare
<jester-> visto che avevi incrociato kde x gnome anche
<jester-> newlife: installa senza fromattare
<newlife> jester-: :o cioe'?
<Synaptic> http://pastebin.com/JcmBH8U9
<Synaptic> a cosa puo essere dovuto?
<jester-> cioè in partizionamento vai in manule e sulla prtizione non setti formattare
<jester-> setti solo il mount e l'uso
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo apt-get install vorbistools
<newlife> jester-: anche tu hai ragione ma.. gia ho due partizioni. su un disco vekkietto da 120 gb........
<jester-> newlife: è comunque poco igienico non fare un backup dati
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<jester-> poco igienico in generale non solo reinstallando
<newlife> HoldenC: guarda qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551295/
<newlife> jester-: hai ragione anche tu-.......... prima o poi faro' un back up
<HoldenC> newlife: riavvia
<newlife> ok HoldenC
<newlife> HoldenC: riavviato
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo apt-get install libtheora-dev
<newlife> HoldenC: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551299/
<newlife> HoldenC: vado?
<HoldenC> si
<newlife> holden sembra fermo su BUILDING MANUAL PAGES
<newlife> HoldenC: ovviamente i database di building manual pages
<HoldenC> newlife: in un altro terminale: top
<HoldenC> newlife: vedi la cpu al 100%?
<HoldenC> la 3' riga
<newlife> HoldenC: azzz.. dopo l'esecuzione di TOP...... sembra sbloccato il dpkg
<newlife> HoldenC:
<HoldenC> ma dpkg lo vedi tra i processi in top?
<newlife> no ora no holden
<HoldenC> % uso cpu?
<newlife> 17-19&
<newlife> 20%
<HoldenC> ok, mi arrendo, per me devi reinstallare. a questo punto ti faccio solo controllare i filesystems
<newlife> azzz
<newlife> jester-:  HoldenC (i carri) si arrendono!
<newlife> grazie comunque HoldenC
<HoldenC> ferma dpkg
<jester-> newlife: è troppo ciucco il sistema
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo touch /forcefsck
<newlife> HoldenC: ma ora dpkg e fermo :O
<HoldenC> newlife: aveva finito?
<newlife> si. te l'ho detto che aveva finito :O
<HoldenC> senza errori?
<newlife> c'ha impiegato un secolo ma aveva finito
<HoldenC> ah bene
<HoldenC> newlife: sudo touch /forcefsck
<newlife> spe te lo incollo holden
<newlife> HoldenC: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551301/
<HoldenC> newlife: ah perfetto. sudo apt-get purge libtheora-dev libogg-dev
<newlife> ok HoldenC purgato
<HoldenC> newlife: ok, forse non tutto e' perduto.   sudo touch /forcefsck
<newlife> HoldenC: fatto. nessun errore o output
<HoldenC> newlife: ok, devi riavviare. appena riavvii controllera' i dischi, ci sta un po, tienilo d'occhio e vedi se stampa degli errori
<HoldenC> newlife: se non torni entro 20 min ci sentiamo domani
<newlife> grazie HoldenC
<newlife> HoldenC: appena finisce ti faccio sapere
<HoldenC> ok
<newlife> HoldenC: il riavvio tutto ok
<HoldenC> newlife: ok, tienilo d'occhio in questi giorno, domani provo ad installare mysql, ma ti ripeto, se fossi in te penserei ad una reinstallazione, magari non subito
<HoldenC> newlife: ultima cosa,  sudo fdisk -l
<newlife> ok HoldenC e.... grazie mille.......secondo me mysql ha un baco grosso come una casa. ma mi sbagliero'..... un baco nella pacchettizzazione intendo. visto che in parte lo installa poi fa piantare il sistema dpkg
<HoldenC> newlife: basta provarlo in vbox, ma mi pare difficile, di solito sono testati
<HoldenC> anzi non di solito, sempre
<newlife> HoldenC: l'fdisk tutto ok
<HoldenC> newlife: fa vedere
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-07
<newlife> ecco HoldenC http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551307/
<newlife> ecco HoldenC http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551307/
<HoldenC> newlife: ok, hai tutto ubuntu in una partizione da 50Gb, certo cosi' non e' facile reinstallare. ok, finito
<newlife> si HoldenC hai ragione. ma su un portatile con un disco da 120 gb....... e difficile gestire piu partizioni se ti servono entrambe e devi metterci un sacco di applicazioni
<newlife> HoldenC: mi sono ripromesso di comprarmi un portatile nuovo eheheh :D
<HoldenC> newlife: o un disco esterno :D oggi da 500gb costano davvero poco
<newlife> quello ce l'ho. di tanto in tanto backuppo tutto ma......insomma.. ci vuole tempo e a volte non se ne ha :D
<newlife> grazie ancora HoldenC i prossimi giorni ti faccio sapere se e' stabile :D
<HoldenC> ok, allora per sicurezza fai il backup dei files importanti. buonanotte newlife
<newlife> notte HoldenC :d e grazie ancora
<FrigoVuoto> helpme
<FrigoVuoto> aggiornamento kernel al riavvio mi manda in tty1 ....
<Linuxer\> Buonasera a tutti Q!
<Linuxer\> Ci sarebbe un esperto che mi possa dare una mano con un problemino relativo a wine ?
<Scall> Se apro le e-mail in Evolution con l'opzione "Visualizza sempre e solo testo semplice" non corro il rischio di spyware o altre porcherie, vero? Mi è arrivata un mail con scritto "Attenzione: la tua password scade tra 30 giorni", quasi sicuramente è una mail falsa, ma vorrei controllare per sicurezza...
<Scall> Se apro le e-mail in Evolution con l'opzione "Visualizza sempre e solo testo semplice" non corro il rischio di spyware o altre porcherie, vero? Mi è arrivata un mail con scritto "Attenzione: la tua password scade tra 30 giorni", quasi sicuramente è una mail falsa, ma vorrei controllare per sicurezza... (riscrivo il msg perchè ci sono nuovi utenti entrati)
<massimo18> Buonissimo giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<pigeta> glpiana sai qualcosa di lirc?
<glpiana> pigeta, infrarossi? nulla
<pigeta> si
<pigeta> cavolo è un bordello configurarlo
<glpiana> pigeta, su una guida leggo: Installare i pacchetti lirc, lirc-modules-source e lirc-x presenti nel componente universe dei repository ufficiali.
<glpiana> pigeta, guarda qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<pigeta> udev a che serve? perche se lancio da terminale mi dice che non c'è ma c'è udevd
<glpiana> pigeta, e perchè dovresti lanciare tu udev?
<pigeta> secondo te sto riconfigurando lirc e con lsusb vedo Bus 002 Device 002: ID 15c2:0036 SoundGraph Inc. LC16M VFD Display/IR Receiver
<glpiana> secondo me?
<pigeta> si
<glpiana> pigeta, secondo me cosa? non capisco quello che hai scritto sopra
<pigeta> si scusa hai ragione,sto reconfigurando lirc prima avevo scelto come remote control configuration linux input layer (/dev/input*eventX) però non funzionava ora secondo te dalle caratteristiche che ti ho postato del lsusb si riesce a ricavrne qualcosa sul remote control da utilizzare
<glpiana> pigeta, ti ho detto che non so nulla di infrarossi. vedi se la guida inglese ti aiuta
<gae> ciaoù
<gae> ciao
<gae> come si usa?
<glpiana> gae, come si usa cosa?
<lukafulmine> buongiorno a tutti
<AvezzanoLug> buongiorno
<e-DIO-t> gentile avezzanolug a passare a salutare :D
<pigeta> scusami glpiana mi discono questo and restart udev, and disconnect and reconnect the ir receiver solo che come faccio a fare ripartire udev?
<glpiana> pigeta, sudo service udev restart
<pigeta> e per disconect and reconect si intende staccare il cavo usb a cui il ricevitore è collegato immagino?
<glpiana> sì
<Scall> Se acquisto musica su Ubuntu One questa viene sincronizzata all'interno dei 2 GB gratuiti messi a disposizione dal servizio, o lo spazio riservato alle canzoni acquistate è senza limite?
<Scall> Cioè, se io ho già riempito i 2 GB sincronizzando i miei file su Ubuntu One, che succede se acquisto musica dal negozio di ubuntu? Non mi viene memorizzata? Perchè a quanto ho letto una volta che la compro non la scarico immediatamente, viene sincronizzata sul portale ubuntu one e poi da li me la scarico... chiaritemi questo dubbio, grazie!! :-)
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<Scall> nessuno sa rispondere alla domanda che ho fatto sopra su Ubuntu One, vero? :'(
<Scall> alessiofachechi: scusa, tu sei quello che cliccando su Risorse e poi su Immagini ad esempio ti si apriva il lettore multimediale? Se sei tu adesso so la soluzione, mi era capitato anche a me e mi hanno detto come risolvere
<pigeta> ohi Scall l'hai comprata la penna?
<Scall> heila' pigeta :-) no, ho inviato una mail al sito della digicom per avere un'ulteriore conferma che funzioni con Ubuntu 10.10. comunque in realtà è per mio zio la pennetta, io lo sto aiutando nell'acquisto :-D
<pigeta> Scall : cmq ieri ho visto un altra penna sempre digicom con portata N a 14 euri
<pigeta> compatibile linux
<Scall> pigeta: mio zio ne aveva comprata una linux compatibile (però non c'era scritto con che distribuzione), alla fine a casa ha letto le istruzioni e ha visto che i driver erano per Ubuntu 8.04, e anche installandoli non funzionavano sulla 10.10. Ormai mi affido esclusivamente ai consigli di gente che le ha testate le pennette ;-)
<pigeta> strano che penna era?
<Scall> pigeta: sempre della digicom, modello Wireless 150 Nano Dongle. per fortuna gli hanno ritornato i soldi al negozio!
<Scall> nelle istruzioni per installare i driver linux c'era scritto: Il Manuale Operativo fa riferimento all'installazione su un PC dotato di Ubuntu 8.10 con kernel 2.6.27 e network Manager versione
<Scall> 0.7.0
<pigeta> forse è quella che ho visto ieri
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<darkroom> qualcuno mi sa dire se in ubuntu 10.10 esiste qualche bug che impedisce il malfunzionamento delle schede wifi broadcom 4303?
<Scall> pigeta: comunque facendo ricerche su internet ho letto che la USB WAVE 54 ha i driver inclusi nel kernel Linux, quindi dovrei andare sul sicuro con quella :-)
<pigeta> quando si da lsusb per esempio compaiono dei dati tipo 0204:0308 cosa sono quei due valori?
<Scall> pigeta: è l'id della periferica, il numero che la contraddistingue
<darkroom> sul mio pc amd 64bit 3500+ funzionano con kernel 2.6.28 ma si blocca con avanzamento di so
<pigeta> perche se faccio cat /proc/bus/input/devices vedo i device connessi e come prima string ho I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0051 questi corrispondono a quelli?
<Holden> Scall, io ho una digicom usb wave 54 e funziona "out of the box"
<Scall> Holden: funziona anche con ubuntu modalità live?
<Scall> Holden: hai provato?
<Holden> Scall, si funziona "0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi"
<Scall> Holden: fantastico, grazie. dopo il rassicuramento da parte tua e di pigeta riguardo questa pennetta, mi sa propio che la prendo! ma di questo modello ci sono versioni diverse che magari montano chipset differenti o qualsiasi versione trovo va bene?
<Holden> Scall, questa http://www.digicom.it/digisit/prodotti.nsf/ENProdottiIDX/UsbWave54?opendocument deve essere 8E4213
<Scall> Holden: ok, grande. Tu la hai testata con Ubuntu 10.10?
<Holden> Scall, come vedi 8E4213 è l'unico modello che vendono oggi http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_wireless_usb_wave_54.aspx
<Holden> Scall, posso farlo subito, un attimo
<Scall> Holden: sei un mito, grazie! :-)
<Scall> meno male che il modello è unico, altrimenti le cose si complicavano
<Holden> Scall, mi disconnetto dal cavo, torno tra un pò
<Scall> Holden: ok :-)
<pigeta>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/551446/ e questa è la schermata di config di lirc secondo voi a quale interfaccia corrisponde  a questa schermata di http://paste.ubuntu.com/551444/ per il devices iMon
<madadam1> Ciao ragazzi, mi è successa una cosa piuttosto strana. Accendendo il pc, senza alcun motivo, sul desktop non visualizzo più le icone del tema che ho selezionato (faenza dark). Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perchè?)
<madadam1> non solo sul desktop,
<madadam1> ma anche in nautilus
<Scall> madadam1: prova a fare tasto destro sul desktop > cambia sfondo scrivania > tema > personalizza... > icone e assicurati che siano selezionate le icone del tema faenza
<madadam1>  Scall fatto
<madadam1> nulla
<Scall> ma in icone le visualizzi o sono scomparse?
<madadam1> in /home/myname/.icons ci sono
<madadam1> però sulla cartella è comparso un lucchetto
<madadam1> è come se non avesse i permessi per leggerle
<Scall> madadam1: allora è questo il problema, il lucchetto non dovrebbe esserci! :-O il tuo utente ha permessi amministrativi (dopo aver inserito la password di amministratore ovviamente)?
<madadam1> ho dovuto reimpostarli ora
<madadam1> ora provo a riavviare
<madadam1> maledetti aggiornamenti
<Scall> madadam1: ok
<madadam1> sono sicuro che è colpa loro
<Scall> madadam1: io dopo aver eseguito gli aggiornamenti non ho mai avuto problemi, non credo dipenda da loro. boh!
<Holden> Scall, "ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS ZD1211B 802.11g", funziona benissimo, network manager cerca le reti e si collega senza problemi alla mia rete wpa2, la chiavetta supporta anche il bitrate variabile
<Scall> Holden: non hai dovuto abilitare driver aggiuntivi da Sistema > Amministrazione?
<Holden> Scall, no, funziona con il modulo zd1211rw che è incluso nel kernel
<madadam1> Scall,
<madadam1> ok
<madadam1> risolto
<Scall> Holden: fantastico! Grazie tantissimo della disponibilità, davvero gentilissimo. :-) Faccio prendere questa chiavetta a mio zio :-)
<Holden> Scall, di niente. comunque chiavette con quel chipset ce ne sono molte, tutte quelle che funzionano con il modulo zd1211rw vanno ugualmente bene, qui trovi molte 0ace:1215 http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<Scall> Holden: grazie ancora. dovrebbero fare una statua in tuo onore ..hahaha :-D mi sei stato davvero utilissimo ;-)
<Holden> Scall, prego (non lavoro per digicom comunque :D gli faccio pubblicità solo perchè quella chiavetta funziona bene)
<nicolas__> ciao a tutti
<nicolas__> mi è scomparsa l'icona a salvagente di aiuto... come faccio a rimetterla?
<Scall> nicolas_: a quale "icona a salvagente" ti riferisci, puoi essere più preciso? Quest'icona era sul pannello?
<nicolas__> si era accanto alla barra applicazioni risorse sistema
<Scall> se era sul pannello fai tasto destro su esso e poi "Aggiungi al pannello..."
<Scall> ok, allora fai come ti ho detto ;-)
<nicolas__> ho provato...
<nicolas__> cosa devo aggiungere?
<nicolas__> si tratta dello yelp, l'aiuto di ubuntu
<shadenzo> nicolas__   ,   vai su Sistema-> aiuto e supporto     c'è tieni premuto il destro e la trascini  sul pannello
<nicolas__> grazie tante ;D
<shadenzo> prego
<nicolas__> shadenzo: credo che cmq si possa fare anche da gconf-editor, ma non sapevo dove andare a parare :D
<picardz> Buon Giorno!
<Farcky> Ciao, ho installato 2 programmi Windows con WINE ma entrambi non vengono eseguiti.. che fare ?
<picardz> Farcky: Che programmi
<floriana> hi all
<Farcky> picardz, ITunes 8,2 and aTube catcher, entrambi se le avvi da wine fanno una finta e poi non succede nulla
<Farcky> Sono rientrato no news?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<shadenzo> eilha' jester-
<jester-> oìì shadenzo
<demirulez> Ciao, ho un problema in quanto non riesco a connettere un antenna GPS della Nokia (mod. LD-3W), non mi appare nemmeno il widget bluetooth, consigli?
<demirulez> versione di Ubuntu: UNE 10.04
<valentina> ho un vecchio portatile acer con una scheda video ati mobility radeon 9200, su hardi avevo installato i driver fglrx e andava benissimo, ora l'ho formattato e ho installato la 10.04 e mi sembra che i driver open siano piu lenti, e i video su youtube si vedono scattosi? posso installare i driver fglrx o non funzionano piu per le schede vecchie?
<z4za> @micki11 puoi scriverci modello e marca della tua webcam?
<ubottu-it> z4za: Error: "micki11" is not a valid command.
<z4za> micki11 puoi scriverci modello e marca della tua webcam?
<filo1234> z4za: ma dove lo vedi sto mick11?
<z4za> niente scusa ho sbagliato chat... :)
<pigeta> ho cambiato schermo da 1024x768 ora mi mod non ottimale modalita consigliata 1680x1050 60 hz ma non dovrebbe adattarsi automaticamente?
<pigeta> *mi da
<pigeta> ma perchè se cambio monitor non vedo piu nulla?
<jester1-> pigeta: metti un vecchio crt?
<pigeta> no ho messo da un lcd a un altro solo che quello aveva resoluzione max 1024x768 questo ha 1680x1050 60HZ
<jester1-> pigeta: pc fisso o monitor attaccato al portabile
<pigeta> pc fisso
<jester1-> pigeta: scheda video?
<pigeta> inoltre volevo abilitare anche l'uscita s-video se possibile
<pigeta> ati radeon 4350 ma funziona con l'altro monitor
<jester1-> pigeta: ma il 1680 non va a risoluzione massima o non va proprio
<pigeta> no va proprio
<jester1-> pigeta: controlla le tubature
<pigeta> mo ho riattacato il monitor di prima e funzia
<jester1-> il cavo
<jester1-> che non abbia pin piegati al
<pigeta> il cavo è vga devo usare il dvi?
<jester1-> che sia attaccato bene e al posto giusto
<jester1-> pigeta: se va in digitale usalo
<attempt> li colleghi mica insieme a due uscite differenti?
<pigeta> in che senso? attempt? che uscite?
<attempt> prese dietro il pc sulla vga
<jester1-> fosse l'os vedresti a risoulzione ridotta se non vedi il problema è hw
<attempt> vedi se sul monitor e' impostato l'ingresso sbagliato.
<pigeta> riprovo
<jester1-> pigeta: monitor ciucco potrebbe essere?
<pigeta> però non ho un cavo dvi al momento
<pigeta> no funziona bene il monitor
<attempt> se il monitor si aspetta dvi e tu gli colleghi vga non vedi niente.
<pigeta> lo uso per vedere la tv è un samsung syncmaster 2032mw
<attempt> insomma controlla anche i settaggi del monitor. dal suo menu.
<pigeta> il monitor ha ingresso sia dvi che vga
<jester1-> pigeta: di solito i cavi li forniscono entrambi
<pigeta> ho un adattatore dvi-vga
<jester1-> pigeta: attaccato vga diretto o adattatore
<pigeta> prima diretto mo riprovo
<attempt> se e' un monitor tv vedi che non sia impostato su tv. magari disabilita l'ingresso pc se impostato su tv.
<jester1-> pigeta: se hai ancora winzoz provalo li
<pigeta> mo vedo il boot
<jester1-> pigeta: non è che lo cambi a caldo per caso?
<jester1-> cioè gia col sistema avviato?
<pigeta> no no assolutamente
<pigeta> ecco schermo nero vedo la fase di boot poi quando tentadi entrare schermo nero col messaggio "mod non ottimale mod ottimale 1680x1050"
<pigeta> forse non riesce a cambiare modalità?
<jester1-> pigeta: mi sa che vuole il diggitale
<pigeta> vabbe non importa vediamo come abiltare l'uscita s video
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<^Alita> buongiorno
<pigeta> per enrare su ati catalist control center come admin come fo?
<^Alita> ho scaricato la 10.10 e la voglio installare attraverso una chiavetta usb
<^Alita> solo che all'avvio del pc mi dice che non riesce a trovare l'immagine del kernel
<attempt> non entrarci come admin non serve di solito.
<attempt> comunque se controlli da modifica menu' quale e' il comando per farlo avviare lo scrivi in terminale con sudo davanti.
<pigeta> non posso aggiungere un altro monitor altrimenti
<pigeta> modifica menu dove lo trovo?
<nicotano> salve
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come mai non riesco a masterizza e mi da questo errore «TSSTcorp CDDVDW SE-S084D» non può essere sbloccato
<^Alita> ho creato una chiave usb con dentro ubuntu 10.10 a partire dalla iso
<^Alita> ma quando avvio il pc mi dice che non trova il file di configurazione e di conseguenza non trova il kernel
<^Alita> come posso fare per fargli fare il boot?
<jester-> con cosa l'hai fatta la usb
<^Alita> universl usb installer
<rorro007> scusate come mai non riesco a masterizza e mi da questo errore «TSSTcorp CDDVDW SE-S084D» non può essere sbloccato
<jester-> ^Alita: sa di usb fatta a capocchia
<jester-> ^Alita: in winzoz?
<^Alita> ho seguito le istruzioni del sito di ubuntu...
<^Alita> si, winzozz
<jester-> ^Alita: prova con unebootin
<^Alita> ok, proviamo lui
<romeopapa> salve
<romeopapa> avrei bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu 10.10
<romeopapa> ho istallato un driver aggiuntivo della scheda video e adesso non la vede più, non parte gnome e ubuntu si avvia solo in modalità "terminale"
<romeopapa> che posso fare?
<nicotano> romeopapa, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nicotano> sistemare risoluzione per schede NVidia
<nicotano>   sudo nvidia-settings
<FloodBotIt1> nicotano: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<^Alita> jester-, no, non funziona lo stesso
<jester-> ^Alita: il pc avvia sa usb?
<nicotano> ^Alita, prendi una chiavetta usb da almeno 1 gb la formatti fat32 rendi avviabile e poi con unetbootin ci piazzi l'iso di ubuntu, semmai riscarica il file iso e controlla integrità iso
<^Alita> jester-, si, parte da usb. si blocca dopo aver caricaso syslinux e mi presente un prompt "BOOT:"
<jester-> ^Alita: è solo la penna fatta male
<^Alita> nicotano, il file iso è buono perchè lo mnto tranquillamente con alcohol
<^Alita> jester-, e per metterla a posto cosa dovrei fare? unetbootin non ha molte opzioni
<jester-> ^Alita: controlla md5sum della iso che se la monta alcol non vuol dire che sia 100% sana
<nicotano> ^Alita, riformatta la chiavetta prima di usare unetbootin
<^Alita> nicotano, l'ho fatto
<nicotano> ^Alita, verifica iso
<romeopapa> nocotano, mi dice impossibile risolvere "it.archive.ubuntu.com"
<^Alita> ok, verifichiamo
<GULLIET> sera, vorrei sapere se si può provare unity già dalla live della 11.04, senza installare (perche è ancora un'alfa)
<romeopapa> nicotano, mi dice impossibile risolvere "it.archive.ubuntu.com"
<nicotano> romeopapa, hai problemi coi repo
<nicotano> romeopapa, o hai incasinato il sources.list
<romeopapa> nicotano, si questo me lo immaginavo...posso ripristinare prima dell'aggiornamento dei driver della sk video?
<nicotano> romeopapa, apri il file in questione e commenta tutti i repo strani che hai inserito
<romeopapa> nicotano, da terminale non ci riesco
<nicotano> romeopapa, da terminale usa nano
<Jakoo> problemino alriavvio su 10.10, quandolo faccio nulla e cliccabile e son costretto a spegnere dopodiche tutto va, ma non e possibile mai fare riavvii
<romeopapa> nicotano, dove trovo il file dei repo
<Jakoo> c'è un modo per rimediare?
 * xfire78xx bye
<nicotano> romeopapa, etc/apt/sources.list
<romeopapa> nicotano. mi sa che il casino è grosso, ho dato nano etc/apt/source.list e non c'è niente...
<romeopapa> vuoto!
<nicotano> romeopapa, apri con sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicotano> romeopapa, apri con sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<romeopapa> nicotano, idem!
<nicotano> romeopapa,  vedi qui se riesci a costruirlo  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/RigaDiComando?highlight=%28sources.list%29
<nicolas__> salve a tutti, qualcuno mi può dare una mano a cancellare voci del grub che non riesco a cancellare?
<Jakoo> grandioso ho risolto :)
<mikunos> salve a tutti ho un vecchio portatile dell'Asus L2D che ogni tanto si spegne e sono preoccupato per il suo avvenire
<mikunos> In questo momento eseguendo sudo sensors
<mikunos> ottengo 70°C di temperatura
<mikunos> il limite è 108°
<mikunos> dopo aver pulito la ventola, cambiato la pasta d'argento
<mikunos> sembra andar meglio
<mikunos> ma ogni tanto si spegne
<mikunos> e non capisco perchè!
<Jakoo> non è colpa di ubuntu credo
<nicolas__> è forse l'hard disk o il trasformatore
<mikunos> vorrei mantenere la ventola accesa
<mikunos> ma non so come si fa
<nicolas__> mikunos: non credo sia un problema di temperature...
<Jakoo> tempo fa ho riparato un computer che aveva lo stesso difetto e alla fine ho scoperto che era colpa di un paio di condensatori sulla mobo
<Jakoo> ma non era portatile
<mikunos> mobo?
<Jakoo> motherbord
<Jakoo> board
<mikunos> e cosa hai fatto?
<mikunos> hai buttato tutto?
<Jakoo> cambiato condensatori
<mikunos> ah
<Jakoo> rivolgiti ad un  riparatore
<mikunos> e come hai capito che erano i condensatori?
<Jakoo> anche se credo che se e quello su un portatile ti consiglieranno di cambiarlo
<Jakoo> perche su un desktop la mobo e visibile bene e si vedeva che i condensatori eran messi male
<Jakoo> fatto prova ed e andata bene
<nicolas__> salve a tutti, qualcuno mi può dare una mano a cancellare voci del grub che non riesco a cancellare?
<mikunos> ma c'è modo di mantenere la ventola attiva?
<Jakoo> aspetta che ti risponda qualche esperto di ubuntu
<mikunos> ok
<nicotano> nicolas__, se si tratta di vecchi kernel basta eliminarli da sinaptyc e poi grub sarà automaticamente ripulito
<nicolas__> nicotano:  è questo il bello
<nicolas__> su synaptic quelli che voglio eliminare non ci sono!
<Jakoo> a me ha eliminato degli headers con sudo apt-get autoremove
<nicotano> nicolas__, cerca voce headers
<Jakoo> provalo
<nicolas__> in pratica mi dà delle copie dei kernel solo che alla fine alle vecchie esce scritto generic pae
<nicolas__> sono uguali alle altre voci ma c'è in più scritto generic pae ...
<eddigei> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicolas__> nicotano: devo cancellare tutti gli headers?
<nicotano> nicolas__, lascia solo gli ultimi due (quello in uso e il penultimo)
<^Alita> jester-, nicotano, fatta la prova, sembra che la iso sia buona
<jester-> ^Alita: cambia pure la usb
<^Alita> ne ho solo un'altra da 1 gb, basta?
<nicolas__> nicolas__:  ci sono doppioni degli stessi kernel! solo che a uno dei due c'è scritto generic.... quale lascio?
<jester-> ^Alita: e avanza
<^Alita> ok
<romeopapa> nicotano, forse ci siamo
<nicolas__> nicotano:  ci sono doppioni degli stessi kernel! solo che a uno dei due c'è scritto generic.... quale lascio?
<Cyanide> sera
<romeopapa> nicotano, tutto ok, grazie
<romeopapa> saluti a tutti
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<^Alita> jester-, ora mi da solo boot error
<nicolas__> nicotano: ho visto che ci sono voci nel grub che non compaiono in synaptic! non le posso eliminare!
<^Alita> jester-, io posso copiare tutti 'sti file direttamente sull'hd. c'è modo di dirgli di partire da li?
<nicolas__> ragazzi ho voci del grub che non sono in synaptic! come faccio a eliminarle??
<mistic> ciao
<jester-> ^Alita: devi usare unebotin
<Peace-> nicolas__: figo cossa centra synaptic con grub
<jester-> ^Alita: e la iso normale non dvd
<^Alita> io ho scaricato la iso normale
<^Alita> starebeb su di un cd
<mistic> quando accedo alla mia mail dal browser mi scrive attenzione connessione non sicura
<nicolas__> Peace-: mi hanno detto che per cancellare le voci delle versioni dei kernel nel grub posso disinstallarle da synaptic...
<jester-> ^Alita: formatti la penna in fat32, poi metti il pallino si ISO, vai a prendere la iso. la usb dovrebbe gia apparire e dai continua
<mistic> questa connessione non è affidabile
<^Alita> jester-, è quello che ho fatto finora
<Peace-> nicolas__: allura tu fai cosi togli da synaptic i kernel che non ti servono ... ma io ne terrei sempre uno di scorta
<Peace-> nicolas__: poi fai sudo update-grub2
<Peace-> che aggiorna le voci
<nicolas__> Peace-: il fatto è che nel grub ci sono voci che non sono in synaptic!!
<jester-> ^Alita: boot da usb e dovrebbe parire
<nicolas__> Peace-: sempre di ubuntu
<Peace-> nicolas__: fai sto sudo update-grub2 vala'
<^Alita> jester-, invece di blocca al boot
<^Alita> mi chiede dov'è l'immagine del kernel
<jester-> ^Alita: se non trova il kernel è la usb venuta farlocca
<^Alita> uhm, mi è venuta farlocca 4 volte, e pure su un'altra chiavetta
<nicolas__> Peace-: ti copio il risultato su pastebin?
<jester-> ^Alita: riscariti l'immagine va
<Peace-> nicolas__: fai
<^Alita> già fatto anche quello
<Peace-> ^Alita: controllato il checksum?
<^Alita> una via torrent, l'altra dal sito
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<nicolas__> Peace-: fatto, devo incollarlo su pastebin?
<Peace-> nicolas__: incolla sul pastabbinna
<Peace-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> pare che azzerando il dd delle chiavette poi funzionino. in sostanza riformattarle segando prima la tabella delle partizioni.
<nicolas__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551529/
<Peace-> nicolas__: bon ha fatto
<Peace-> nicolas__: dovresti averne solo due al prossimo boot
<Peace-> nicolas__: xD mac buuu
<jester-> ^Alita: seugui pert fare la usb http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<^Alita> l'md5sum corrisponde
<^Alita> jester-, è quello ceh ho fatto. li dicono di usaer universal usb installer
<nicolas__> Peace-: Lo so, lo so, il mac è una scatola chiusa. E' per questo che ci ho messo ubuntu!
<^Alita> è il primo che ho provato
<jester-> ^Alita: non si sono storie se non trova il kernel sbagli qualcosa nel fare la penna
<^Alita> le uniche opzioni sono nel tipo di immagine che crede di avere. io gli dico che è una 10.10 live
<Peace-> nicolas__: bon in pratica hai detto a grub controlla i kernel e aggiorna il file di configurazione
<jester-> ^Alita: in unebot non devi dire un tubo
<nicolas__> Peace-:  Grazie cmq :D
<jester-> solo metter il pallina accanto a ISO e andare a prenderla
<jester-> non devi settare nient'altro
<mistic> scusate ho risolto, era colpa della data e orario sistema sbagliati
<^Alita> jester-, si, hai ragione. io impostavo anche la distribuzione, ma poi scelgo l'iso, per cui il pallino lo mette da solo
<jester-> ^Alita: se la sio è buona, la usb è formatata e corrisponde non c'è motivo che venga scrausa
<^Alita> però lo fa, e onestamente non so che dire
<Peace-> ^Alita: 1
<Peace-> hai provato con altri pc ?
<nicolas__> Peace-: Ehm le voci ci sono ancora... e il bello è che sono doppioni! ;(
<jester-> prendi una penna nuova non cinese economica
<Peace-> nicolas__: doppio nel senso recovery?
<nicolas__> Peace-: no, magari
<Peace-> nicolas__: ricorda che recovery mode o modalita di ripristino sono modalita
<Peace-> nicolas__: posta il  grub.cfg
<^Alita> jester-, ne ho usate due di marche e qualità differenti
<Peace-> ^Alita: sculta ma prima ti fuingeva?
<^Alita> quanto al pc, beh, deve andare su quello
<Peace-> no perche ti spiego su questo pc
<Peace-> alita e semplifica il nome
<nicolas__> Peace- dove si trova? in etc?
<Peace-> nel frattempo
<Peace-> nicolas__: digita questo in terminale
<neramarea> il mio notebook ha il digitale terrestre integrato. come lo sfrutto con ubuntu?
<Peace-> nicolas__: locate grub.cfg
<Peace-> neramarea: kaffeine
<Peace-> forse
<jester-> ^Alita: togli sto cacchio di ^
<alita-> meglio?
<Peace-> alita-: allura
<Peace-> su questo pc in pratica va solo una marca di usb
<Peace-> motivo ?
<Peace-> bios non aggiornato
<Peace-> pensa te...
<alita-> uhm
<nicolas__> Peace-: è questo? /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Peace-> visto che aggiornare il bios è sempre pericoloso | non ho cazzi di aggiornare
<Peace-> nicolas__: esatto
<Peace-> alita-: o provi con un bel cd
<nicolas__> Peace-: ora te lo linko
<Peace-> magari riscrivibile
<Peace-> o ti attacchi
<Peace-> perche se hai controllato md5sum
<Peace-> e la iso va bene
<alita-> mi sa che farò con l'ultima soluzione
<nicolas__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> la usb è buona
<Peace-> e hai messo flag boot
<Peace-> hai usato unetbooin
<alita-> metto su la 9 che ho su dvd e poi lo faccio avanzare...
<Peace-> hai messo fat32
<Peace-> non c'è motivo che non vada
<nicolas__> Peace-: ecco il grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/551532/
<jester-> alita-: perché fare un cd della 10.10 ?
<alita-> Peace-, lui vede la chiavetta e prova a partire, ma si blocca perchè non trova l'immagine del kernel
<alita-> jester-, perchè non ho cd in casa... in teoria una bella chiavetta risolveva tutto
<Peace-> alita-: beh due sono le cose o l immagine è corrotta o boh :D
<alita-> se sapevo che non avrebeb funzionato, avrei comprato un cd (.75 euro) e avrei risolto tutto
<Peace-> alita-: sculta non è che non funziona
<Peace-> è che c'è qualche cosa che non va
<Peace-> nella procedura
<Peace-> o nel bios
<alita-> la procedura l'ho seguita pedestramente
<Peace-> fat32 ? messo boot? usato unetbooin ? controllato md5sum ?
<alita-> la chiavetta la legge
<alita-> e parte i sistema, da chiavetta
<Peace-> se non va ciappa un cd
<Peace-> ciappa un cd che perder tempo per na roba cossita non val la pena va
<alita-> ma si bloccza prchè non trova l'immagine e mi presente il "boot:"
<alita-> in cui onestamente non so che scrivere
<Peace-> alita-: compra il cd
<alita-> Peace-, a questo punto per forza, poi il pc sarà funzionante un altro giorno
<nicolas__> Peace-: trovato qualcosa?
<Peace-> nicolas__: che kernel hai lasciato installati ?
<Peace-> in 22 e il 27?
<nicolas__> Peace-: li ho lasciati tutti installati! il 2.6.32-27 non c'è su synaptic!
 * DnaX c'era ancora gente con kernel così vecchi? :/
<nicolas__> Peace_: se vuoi ti mando la copia del grub
<Peace-> nicolas__: fammi capire ma all boot quando scegli quelli che teoricamente non ci sono piu... ti parte?
<Peace-> xD
<nicolas__> Peace-: no...
<Peace-> ah bon
<nicolas__> Peace-: no... da errore, ma non ricordo quale
<Peace-> nicolas__: fai cosi .... salva quel file cfg
<Peace-> te lo salvi per bene
<Peace-> e poi....
<Peace-> lo modifichi
<Peace-> a manina
<alita-> ok. grazie per l'aiuto. buona srata
<nicolas__> Peace-: Cioè devo farmi una copia e poi cancellare tutta la parte dei kernel che non voglio?
<Peace-> nicolas__: allora... usando un po il brain...
<Peace-> nicolas__: ti fai la tua bella copia sperando che tu abbia sempre un cd di ubuntu o kubuntu
<Peace-> di grub.cfg
<Peace-> cosi se lo modifichi male .... puoi fare un bel copia e incolla
<Peace-> e via
<nicolas__> Peace-: e vado a tentativi ? xD
<Peace-> e poi inizi a modificare
<Peace-> no ovvio che no
<Peace-> se noti bene
<Peace-> nel file senza farti spaventare
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> dalla complessita
<Peace-> noterai menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic-pae (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda3)" {
<Peace-> noterai menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic-pae (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda3)" {
<Peace-> che finisce sempre con }
<nicolas__> Peace-: eh
<Peace-> se poniamo tu abbia rimosso quel kernel basta che elimini tutta quella parte
<Peace-> e bon
<Peace-> te capi'?
<Peace-> cmq
<Peace-> !grub2
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<nicolas__> Peace- Quindi la parte nelle parentesi devo cancellare?
<Peace-> nicolas__: linux per impararlo bisogna smanettarci... || leggere le guidine...
<nicolas__> Peace-: eheh già
<Peace-> sai quante volte ho sminchiato le distro ? una marea di volta tutto perche smanettavo senza leggere le guide...
<Peace-> vabbe.. ho imparato xD
<Peace-> qualcosa
<nicolas__> Peace-: non mi hai risp. la parte nelle parentesi devo cancellare?
<Peace-> nicolas__: se mi dicessi i kernel che ti sono rimasti installati potrei provare a modificarlo per te..
<nicolas__> Peace-: allora
<nicolas__> Peace-: i kernel che sono rimasti sono il 2.6.35-24 e 2.5.35.22
<Peace-> quindi il 27 e il 24 (ultime cifre non ci sono piu ciusto?)
<nicolas__> Peace-: il 2.6.35-24 ce l'ho a doppione, quello che non mi parte è dove c'è scritto generic pae.
<Peace-> o scusa
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> ah ok
<nicolas__> Peace-: quelli dove c'è scritto generic pae sono da eliminare
<nicolas__> gli altri no
<Peace-> nicolas__: bon hai fatto la copia di quel file?
<Peace-> nicolas__: copia e incolla sto comando in terminale
<Peace-> nicolas__:  cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg $HOME/grub.cfg
<Peace-> nicolas__: poi modifica il file grub.cfg e fallo diventare cosi http://pastebin.com/VySmjbnf
<Peace-> nicolas__: se hai ubuntu           gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/grub.cfg         se invece hai kubuntu :  kdesudo kate  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Peace-> salva riavvia guarda un po
<Peace-> se si sminchia tutto prendi un cd di ubuntu
<Peace-> lo avviii
<Peace-> e dai sempre  gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/grub.cfg o kdesudo baramdan
<Peace-> e ripristini il vecchio grub di cui hai fatto copia
<Peace-> e via cosi
<Peace-> finche non esci pazzo
<Peace-> xD
<nicolas__> Peace-: eh ma se si sminchia tutto col cd si fa tutto dal terminale?
<Peace-> nicolas__: allora tu avvi con la live cd
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> sai no la live cd?
<nicolas__> Peace-: sisi
<Peace-> e dai sempre  gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Peace-> nicolas__: hai ubuntu no?
<Peace-> o kubuntu ?
<nicolas__> ubuntu
<Peace-> bon e allora da live cd  vai dentro la partizione
<Peace-> se per caso rompe le scatole fai sudo nautilus
<Peace-> e ti apre tutto
<Peace-> ti prendi il file e lo sostituisci
<Peace-> me pare semplice no?
<jester-> comunque non esiste che ubdate-grub si metta dei kernel che non esistono
<jester-> avrà qualche ciofeca in /boot
<nicolas__> Peace-: cioè devo entrare dal cd live, devo scegliere la partizione di ubuntu dove c'è il grub.cfg e sostituire il file salvato nella home?
<Peace-> nicolas__: eh si
<nicolas__> capito
<nicolas__> Peace- in effetti ieri
<jester-> nicolas__: incolla un po ls /boot nel paste
<nicolas__> mi è andata un'installazione a putt...
<nicolas__> ho formattato la partizione / e poi si è bloccato, non so perché
<nicolas__> insomma verso la fine dopo aver installato tutto ho dovuto riavviare alla potente maniera
<jester-> nicolas__: meglio che rifai
<nicolas__> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551536/
<nicolas__> jester-: in che senso meglio se rifaccio? devo riformattarlo?
<nicolas__> jester-:  se volessi formattare non avrei grossi problemi ho la partizione logica della /home
<jester-> nicolas__: se in installazione si è piantato
<jester-> nicolas__: reinstalla / e pace
<nicolas__> jester-: il punto è che se voglio conservare la home, quando formatto, devo rispecificare il punto di mount della home? o solo quello della partizione fisica?
<jester-> nicolas__: specifichi il punto di mount e non tagghi formatta
<nicolas__> eh, l'ho fatto ma ho perso tutti i dati
<jester-> balle
<nicolas__> ho fatto formatta solo sul /
<jester-> ha lasciato la spunta su fomratta nella partizione montata come /home di sicuro
<nicolas__> jester-: può essere
<nicolas__> jester-: boh
<EsUlU> scusatemi io devo installare il driver di scanner epson stylus officie bx300f
<EsUlU> chi mi aiuta gentilmente a trovare il driver
<EsUlU> ?
<jester-> EsUlU: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=epson&titlesearch=Titoli
<EsUlU> jester- ma la mia marca non c'e'
<EsUlU> jester-  epson stylus officie bx300f
<jester-> EsUlU: per quello volendo adottare linux bisogna preoccuparsi di prendere hw supportato
<EsUlU> quindi in nessun modo riesco ad usare il mio scanner
<EsUlU> ?
<EsUlU> jester-
<jester-> EsUlU: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=251530.0
<EsUlU> gutenprint-driver jester- dove lo posso trovare
<EsUlU> ?
<jester-> nel repo
<EsUlU> jester- io ho trovato gutenprint-driver
<EsUlU> no
<EsUlU> aspetta
<EsUlU> cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<EsUlU> jester- puo andare bene
<EsUlU> ?
<jester-> EsUlU: quello è
<EsUlU> jester- driver per la cx3800 lo  posso trovare nel sito di epson
<EsUlU> è vero?
<jester-> EsUlU: sempre guardare sul sito del produttore
<EsUlU> ma il driver c'e' ma per windo
<EsUlU> va bene lo stesso
<EsUlU> ?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> segui il post sul forum visto che dice risolto
<EsUlU> jester- scusami il commando per scaricare da un sito avendo solo link dal terminale qualè gentilmente?
<jester-> wget
<EsUlU> wget apt-get link? jester-
<jester-> che centra apt-get
<jester-> wget url
<EsUlU> tanks
<EsUlU> ma automaticamente quel commando installa anche una votla scaricato?!! jester-
<jester-> EsUlU: devi installare da repo o scaricare un file
<jester-> !repo | EsUlU
<ubot-it> EsUlU: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<EsUlU> o scaricato con il commando che mi hai detto da questo sito http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtool/libltdl3_1.5.26-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jester-> !apt | EsUlU
<ubot-it> EsUlU: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> EsUlU: allora clicca il file che lo installa
<EsUlU> caspita non so dove la scaricata
<EsUlU> sto usando i comandi in terminale
<jester-> nella home
<marcello1> ciao a tutti
<EsUlU> jester- nada
<xalo0> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa consigliare tra una nvidia geforce 9300gs e una nvidia geforce 210??
<xalo0> la prima funziona con i drivers 260.19.29 e la seconda con i 256.53 ...cosa cambia?
<xalo0> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa consigliare tra una nvidia geforce 9300gs e una nvidia geforce 210??
<Peace-> xalo0: bah per quello che ne so io nvidia vanno abbastanza bene prendi quella piu putent
<Peace-> xalo0: ma io mai usato nvidia perche non voglio spendar soldi per pc
<xalo0> Peace-, grazie ahahah nemmeno io ho mai speso ma a forza di recuperare pezzi mi sono trovato con un pc a rischip di vita :)
<xalo0> quindi la differenza dei 2 drivers sarà solo questione di aggiornamenti??
<Peace-> xalo0: che sappia io ci sono driver unici ... o meglio quelli closed e quelli open
<Peace-> xalo0: per le nvidia generalmente vanno meglio i closed
<Peace-> pero ti ripeto non conosco nvidia
<xalo0> Peace-, si intendevo quelli proprietari!...ok grazie comunque del consiglio!
<gabriel__> salve, qualcuno mi spiega perchè nel grub ho più immagini di ubuntu? esattamente 3, e per ognuna anche la sezione di ripristino
<gabriel__> c'è qualcuno qua disposto ad aiutarmi??
<gabriel__> hmmmmm.....
<xalo0> gabriel__, sono i vari kernel che non hai disinstallato
<gnux> ciao a tutti
<gabriel__> si ma si installano da soli, cioè all'inizio ne avevo solo uno, poi si sono aggiunti gli altri, probabilmente con i vari aggiornamenti ma non ne sono certo
<mikunos> Non ci sto capendo più niente
<xalo0> certo sono gli aggiornamenti del kernel
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<gnux> ho installato da pochi giorni kubuntu 9.10 e mai installazione è riuscita meglio. E' possibile creare un cd di installazione del SO così com'è ora?
<xalo0> gabriel__, comunque lasciane almeno uno oltre all'ultimo installato così in caso di problemi puoi accedere col kernel funzionante
<mikunos> Ho un vecchio L2D dell'Asus, ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<mikunos> ma ho riscontrato un problema durante delle operazioni come
<gabriel__> beh l'ultimo è perfettamente funzionante, e poi come faccio a rimuovere qualcuno di vecchio??
<mikunos> l'installazione di un pacchetto ad es: Google Chrome. In pratica il PC
<mikunos> si spegne senza ritegno e senza avvisarmi che qualcosa sta andando storto.
<mikunos> cosa devo fare?
<FloodBotIt1> mikunos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<poli_> mah sembra sempre bloccato....
<mikunos> che devo fare?
<poli_> niente.... fermo
<xalo0> anche dal gestore pacchetti
<illupa> ..
<xalo0> però devi stare molto attento
<gabriel__> allora, per la rimozione di qualche kernel vecchoi come devo fare?
<Holden> gabriel__, li puoi rimuovere dal terminale con apt-get
<francesco_> Salve, sto usando Kubuntu 10.10 su un laptop DELL 1558 con un card-reader di modello sconosciuto che non fa il suo dovere, c'è modo di scoprire il modello ed eventualmente vedere se mai funzionerà?
<Peace-> francesco_: certo
<Peace-> francesco_: allura è interno laptop ?
<francesco_> Peace-: sì
<Peace-> francesco_: a france' e speak de qua
<Peace-> francesco_: lspci da terminale
<Peace-> francesco_: in generale il canale italiano è piu popolato certo non ad orari cena
<francesco_> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551568/
<francesco_> Peace-: spero che tu abbia già cenato :D
<Peace-> francesco_: a france' e se dovevo cena' mica stavo qua te pare?
<francesco_> Peace-: è stato illuminante lspci ?
<Peace-> francesco_: è un attimo enorme
<Peace-> devo vede'
<Peace-> francesco_: dovrebbe essere questo 07:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822 (rev 01)
<francesco_> Peace-: pare di sì, vedo che è aperta una segnalazione di bug su questo fatto, gli do una letta...
<francesco_> Peace-: bene, per me è turco https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/660088
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 660088 in linux "Ricoh e822 SD-Card reader doesn't work (dup-of: 605043)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 605043 in linux "Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on Dell Lattitude E6410: Failed to read MMC card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Peace-> francesco_: in pratica devi installare  un altro kernel
<Peace-> francesco_: ma sai che c'è google translate no ? cmq
<francesco_> Peace-: in pratica lasciamo stare :D
<francesco_> Peace-: il problema non è tradurre cosa dicono
<francesco_> il problema è tradurre quel che dicono di fare in comandi
<Peace-> francesco_: allora
<Peace-> francesco_: prova a fare cosi
<Peace-> francesco_: spetta che sto scrivendo e verificando
<Peace-> vediam se funge
<Peace-> gnome o kde francesco_?
<francesco_> Peace-: kde
<misterblu> ciao ragazzi
<reyarth> ragazzi, per avere una mano con FFMPEG è questo il canale?
<Peace-> francesco_:ok proviamo cosi sudo rmmod sdhci_pci && sudo rmmod sdhci
<Peace-> in terminale
<Peace-> reyarth: che devi far?
<francesco_> Peace-: fatto
<Peace-> francesco_: prova un po a vede se per caso funge
<Peace-> francesco_: hai messo la passwrord ver?
<reyarth> in teoria una banalità, in pratica ci provo da natale.. devo convertire *.avi in formato per la PSP, Peace
<francesco_> Peace-: sì
<misterblu> allora un prob facile facile, dove si trovano le librerie di evolution con l'archivio dei messaggi e calendar
<francesco_> Peace-: ma purtroppo non funziona
<Peace-> francesco_: ok era solo una prova
<misterblu> io le sto cercando da un pò sul pc ma non le ho trovate
<Peace-> francesco_: allora hai appena scaricato e caricato un driver ..
<Peace-> reyarth: mo te lo do
<Peace-> francesco_: il tuo problema è solo mettere un file di configurazione per il driver
<reyarth> aahaha, se ci riesci ti sposo virtualmente, Peace
<Peace-> reyarth: beh stai parlando con uno che ha fatto 3 convertitori
<Peace-> francesco_: questa sarebbe l opzione
<Peace-> francesco_: options sdhci debug_quirks=0x40
<misterblu> peace sai dove stanno gli archivi di evolution
<Peace-> misterblu: no
<Peace-> uso kubuntu
<misterblu> qualcuno conosce evolution
<reyarth> Peace-, girovagando per la rete ho trovato questo comando, ffmpeg -i source_video.avi -b 300 -s 320×240 -vcodec xvid -ab 32 -ar 24000 -acodec aac final_video.mp4 ma va in errore... poi ho provato pure mp4tool a questo link, lo converte ma ogni pixel è quanto un dado :(
<Peace-> reyarth: un attimo che mi tiro fuori i file di configurzione del mio diavolo di convertitore
<Peace-> reyarth: ma mencoder ti farebbe schifo ?
<Peace-> perche per mencoder ce l ho
<Peace-> reyarth: mencoder -forceidx -oac lavc -lavcopts acodec=libfaac:abitrate=128 -af lavcresample=24000 -srate 24000 -vf scale=368:208,harddup -ovc lavc -of lavf -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=900:aglobal=1:vglobal=1:format=psp
<reyarth> mencoder? mai sentito a me non fa schifo niente:) conta il risultato :) Peace-
<misterblu> reyarth, ricordati che quando cambi la risoluzione perdi in qualità e se forzi molta il salto la qualità va giù che è un piacere
<Peace-> reyarth: mencoder -forceidx -oac lavc -lavcopts acodec=libfaac:abitrate=128 -af lavcresample=24000 -srate 24000 -vf scale=368:208,harddup -ovc lavc -of lavf -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=900:aglobal=1:vglobal=1:format=psp INPUTFILE -o OUPTUTFILE
<Peace-> reyarth: CMQ la risoluzone della tua stringa sarebbe -b 300k
<Peace-> e gia sarebbe meglio
<reyarth> per installare mencoder, sudo apt-get install mencoder? be, ma se la risoluzione la rimpicciolisco non dovrebbe succedere.. è come per le immagini, no?
<Peace-> perche se dai -b 300 ci sono *1000 in meno xD
<misterblu> enzotib, conosci evolution
<Peace-> reyarth: fai cosi siccome hai gia ffmpeg metti questa
<Peace-> reyarth: cancella tutto con ffmpeg non ti andava
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> usa mencoder si
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install mencoder
<Peace-> prima o poi devo fare na pagina...
<misterblu> enzotib
<francesco_> Peace-: so che causerò la tua depressione, ma cosa dovrei farci con l'opzione?
<reyarth> un attimo Peace- il problema di ffmpeg era che nella sintassi mancava il k? aspe che provo:) ho il copia ed incolla della tua stringa per sicurezza :)
<misterblu> evolution help
<Peace-> reyarth: nope
<Holden> reyarth, http://www.ffmpeg.org/faq.html#SEC22
<Peace-> reyarth: ecco Holden ha  fatto prima
<Peace-> :)
<reyarth> ho messo il k, ma dice incorrect frame size.. provo menconder
<Peace-> reyarth: si infatti vedi mencoder ma guarda anche quello che dice Holden
<reyarth> Holden, è sempre molto tecnico.. mi ricordo che mi ha aiutato nella sintassi matlab :)
<Peace-> reyarth: siccome è psp ffmepg dovrebbeavere anzi sicuramente ha la faq
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> beh chi supporta ubuntu mica è un pirla qualsiasi \ tranne casi particolari
<Peace-> xD
<reyarth> prometto che ci provo pure con ffmpeg, ma ho la necessità di convertire una tata magica per la fidanzata, se no mi castra!
<reyarth> io sono il pirla :) hihihi
<misterblu> dai su datemi una mano per evolution persone insensibili, heheheheh
<reyarth> Peace, Input = film.avi, out = psp.qualeestensione?
<Peace-> reyarth: dovrebbe essper avi o mp4
<Peace-> reyarth: metti mp4
<Peace-> che si ciulli xD
<Peace-> ups
<Peace-> xD
<reyarth> ah ok, allora mantengo mp4, grazie mille, ora ti dico se parte la conversione :)
<Peace-> reyarth: ovvio cambia nome se no ti si sovrascrive...
<Peace-> sperando che abbia letto prima di far partire la storia
<reyarth> ops Peace- mi dice Option format: unknown format name: 'psp' Error parsing option on the command line: -lavcopts
<reyarth> scusami se ti sto disturbando cosi tanto Peace-
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> spetta un moment
<reyarth> si
<Peace-> reyarth: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/it/menc-feat-handheld-psp.html
<Peace-> e daje
<Peace-> xD
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzo_> Salve
<enzo_> Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Peace-> enzo_: per cossa?
<enzo_> Per motivi di lavoro ho installato virtualbox con Windows Xp nel mio ubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> zi...
<Peace-> e quindi?
<enzo_> l'unico problema è che non riesco a vedere le chiavette usb
<enzo_> in windows
<Peace-> !guestaddition
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'guestaddition'
<Peace-> azz
<enzo_> Peace-, lo so, li ho già installati
<enzo_> da virtualbox, Dispositivi - Guest addition
<Peace-> enzo_: ubuntu ?
<enzo_> Peace- con quelli vedo win a schermo intero ma non vedo le chiavette
<Peace-> enzo_: versione virtual box?
<enzo_> Peace-: in ubuntu funzionano.
<Peace-> versione ubuntu intendevo
<enzo_> Peace-: l'ultima, la 4.0
<enzo_> 10.10
<Peace-> gnome ?
<enzo_> Peace-, si
<enzo_> uso gnome
<Peace-> virtual box proprietaria o oxe
<enzo_> Peace-: l'ho scaricata dal sito
<Peace-> quindi la proprietaria
<enzo_> si
<Peace-> azz
<enzo_> Peace-: non dal software center, mi hanno detto che in quella del software center non c'era il supporto per le chiavette usb
<Peace-> enzo_: hai gialetto il wiki?
<enzo_> Peace-: non ho trovato niente in merito
<Peace-> spett
<Holden> reyarth, ffmpeg -i input -acodec libfaac -ab 128000 -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1200000 -ar 24000 -mbd 2 -flags +mv4+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 368x192 -r 30000/1001 -metadata title=X -f psp output.mp4 questa funziona, l'unico problema è che ti devi compilare ffmpeg con libfaac
<Holden> reyarth, la pagina ufficiale è datata, quei comandi danno errore
<Peace-> enzo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione
<enzo_> Peace-: grazie
<reyarth> Grazie Holden, ora provo, perchè mi da pure errore la stringa del link che mi ha dato Peace- , ora vi posto in pastebin
<reyarth> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<n0ti0nis> ciao a tutti
<Peace-> Holden: compilarE?
<Peace-> Holden: unstripped?
<reyarth> Peace-, Holden http://paste.ubuntu.com/551590/
<enzo_> Peace-: scusa, io vado qui: /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<enzo_> Peace-: ma non c'è scritto niente sopra
<Peace-> reyarth: hai i medibuntu attivati?
<Holden> reyarth, non usare mencoder, non è nemmeno mantenuto più. ffmpeg è migliore e supporta più formati.
<Peace-> reyarth: te mancano i codecs...
<Holden> Peace-, non so se quello dei repo può usare libfaac
<Peace-> Holden: deve mettere il medibuntu...
<Peace-> altrimenti cippa
<reyarth> ragazzi... io non so cosa sia medibuntu e non saprei da dove partire per compilare ffmpeg con libfaac
<Holden> Peace-, lascia perdere, in 5 minuti compili da svn
<enzo_> Peace-: sul virtualbox che uso quei file non esistono
<reyarth> odiosissimi codec!
<Peace-> reyarth: è un server dove ci stanno tutte le cosine fighe fige dei codecs
<enzo_> Peace-: devo scaricare quello dal software center?
<Peace-> enzo_: leggiti un po le guide...
<Holden> reyarth, se vuoi in 10 minuti ti dico come fare
<Peace-> enzo_: con calma
<Peace-> Holden: bah.. dai metti i medibuntu e non compila na sega
<reyarth> sarebbe bellissimo Holden, mi eviteresti la romanzina della fidanzata...
<Peace-> dai che dopo si sminchia tutto il resto...
<enzo_> Peace-: quando vado qui: /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh  non trovo niente...
<Holden> Peace-, ok, se funziona va bene, io non ho esperienza con medibuntu
<enzo_> Peace-: mi dice di modificare le righe ma non ce ne sono. Trovo un file vuoto
<Peace-> reyarth: ok senti facciamo come dico io che ho gia capito che te sei uno del tipo ciappa su e funzia
<Peace-> !medibunut
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'medibunut'
<Peace-> !medibuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<reyarth> ahahah Peace, dai ho imparato ad installare i driver Nvidia dai sorgenti e mi sono installato i driver della sky digital key su ubuntu :) piano piano si impara :)
<Peace-> reyarth: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Peace-> reyarth: e poi
<Peace-> reyarth: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Peace-> reyarth: e poi
<Peace-> reyarth: reinstalli mencoder
<Holden> reyarth, (prova il metodo semplice, se poi proprio ti va di imparare, magari ti dico come fare)
<Peace-> reyarth: per abilitare invece ffmpeg
<Peace-> reyarth: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-unstripped-52 libavdevice-unstripped-52 libavformat-unstripped-52 libavutil-unstripped-49 libpostproc-unstripped-51 libswscale-unstripped-0
<Peace-> reyarth: forse i numerelli cambiano... se ti da errore per ffmpeg cerca i pacchetti sono quelli ... forse hanno aumentato da 49 a 50
<Peace-> il resto xe uguale
<reyarth> Peace-, vai come il vento!! :)
<stevr1it> sera a tutti, ho openoffice che continua a crashare, avete qualche idea?  Ho provato a postare nel forum ma non semrbano avere idee valide. mi aiutate?
<Peace-> stevr1it: avvi il programma da terminale
<Peace-> stevr1it: guardi l errore
<Peace-> stevr1it: googli
<Peace-> trovi la solution
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<stevr1it> Peace-, il problema è che crasha dopo anche 15 minuti e mai subito
<Peace-> e tu smanetta
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> e poi quando crasha...
<Peace-> tada... hai l errore
<Holden> lol
<stevr1it> Peace-, cosa digito da terminale
<stevr1it> ooo?
<Peace-> stevr1it: stevr1ithai ubuntu ?
<stevr1it> 10.10
<Peace-> o kubuntu ?
<stevr1it> gnome ubuntu
<Peace-> ok allora se vai sul menu dove ci sta openoffice facendo tasto destro sull icona non ti escono le prorpieta?
<stevr1it> ok
<Peace-> ci dovrebbe essere cosa si deve usae nel terminale per lanciare l applicativo
<Peace-> su kubuntu funge cosi
<stevr1it> non da ubuntu
<stevr1it> hìno ci sono icone
<stevr1it> non ci sono icone
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace->  stevr1it sai cosa sia l autocompletamento?
<Peace-> dovrebbe essere oowriter
<Peace-> na roba cosi
<fabrizio_> voglio usare need for speed con wine ma mi da errore
<reddos> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi se si puo avere 4 desktop con sfondi diversi grazie
<smogbh> ciao a tutti
<attempt> reddos certo.
<attempt> ti ci vuole compiz.
<attempt> anzi no anche senza.
<reddos> ma e difficile
<attempt> imposti quattro desk invece di uno.
<lee909> per installare un file tar.gz
<attempt> li vedi nella barra. destro sopra mettine quattro
<attempt> poi quando sei in ognuno gli setti lo sfondo come ti pare.
<reddos>  compiz lo gia ho anche gia installato il cubo e funziona a meraviglia
<ErVito> lee909: un tar.gz di per sé è un archivio
<attempt> !tar.gz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tar.gz'
<ErVito> lee909: se è un file da compilare compila, se è altro lancia..
<attempt> !stvhibio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'stvhibio'
<ErVito> O.o
<attempt> messi male sulla tastiera - i diti. lol
<lee909> che comandi da terminale?
<ErVito> ./configure <--parappappero>
<ErVito> sudo make
<ErVito> sudo make install
<attempt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167119
<attempt> ricordo una pagina con tutti gli archivi ma non la ritrovo.
<lee909> per avviare needforspeed con wine? mi da problemi
<ErVito> lee909: che problemi
<ErVito> ?
<lee909> An error occured while loading the archive
<attempt> vai sul sito di wine e vedi se il programma e' compatibile o no.
<attempt> qui sarebbe supporto per ubuntu.
<lee909> pensavo era un problema di ubuntu
<attempt> sul sito di wine c'e' una lista dei programmi compatibili. non tutti lo sono.
<attempt> alcuni lo sono in parte e girano ma con capacita' ridotte. tipo non funzionano i menu'.
<lee909> grazie
<attempt> metti una macchina virtuale e ci metti xp dentro.
<attempt> gia'  meglio di wine probabilmente.
<attempt> pero' per roba 3d e' un macello.
<Annaira> mi fa proprio bestemmiare fedora ;)
<reyarth> Holden, sei disponibile per compilare ffmpeg con faac?
<Holden> reyarth, visto che un amico è un pò che me lo chiede, ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551620/
<reyarth> grazie Holden, adesso ci provo:) grazie mille mille
<Holden> reyarth, fammi sapere se si sono problemi, correzioni etc
<reyarth> ok, considera che ci starò qualche minuto, non sono un razzo
<Holden> reyarth, fai con calma
<Panaclerio_> Ma su firefox i link tipo http://www.xxxx/56.pdf#search=56.56400 non si aprono?
<reyarth> primo ostacolo, nei repository (Piece mi ha fatto aggiungere anche medibuntu) come package presente in tutti i miei repository ho solo build-essential ma non ho build-essential subversion     sbaglio qualcosa?
<reyarth> Holden,
<Holden> reyarth, hmm, forse è meglio che passiamo su un altro canale, visto che non si tratta di supporto per ubuntu
<reyarth> dimmi tu Holden
<Holden> reyarth, ##c-it di solito è libero
<reyarth> join ##c-it
<reyarth> Holden, sono dentro
<Holden> reyarth, non ti vedo lol
<reyarth> hhihi io ho scritto / join # c-it senza spazi
<Holden> reyarth, 2 #, ##c-it
<reyarth> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alberto> ciao, l'ubuntu per netbook, con 512mb regge? non trovo i requisiti min
<jester-> Alberto: lo danno per meno
<Alberto> sisi nel fratt ho trovato , 512MB of system memory (RAM)    graz
<Alberto> provo
<Panaclerio_> Ma su firefox i link tipo http://www.xxxx/56.pdf#search=56.56400 non si aprono?
<Shell0xLogger> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<isiou> con il cavo di rete va bene
<isiou> con wireless è lentissimo. posso verificare la connessione?
<isiou> wi-fi lento. posso verificare la connessione?
<isiou> c'è qualcuno?
<isiou> hello?
<isiou> holden?
<isiou> son capitato nel cambio della guardia?
<isiou> ma questa è una chat o una chat d'aiuto?
<isiou> c'è qualcuno anche ce non mi può aiutare???
<isiou> esco entro
<gioia> ciao a tutti
<gioia> qlcn mi può aiutare?
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<gioia> ciao, conosci un modo per verificare la connessione wifi?
<gioia> vorrei verificare la velocità di connessione wifi. potete aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-08
<ivnnvi> salve ragazzi mi percuote una domanda e non trovo la risposta
<ivnnvi> ho appena configurato ssl http ma quando mi collego per un attimo spunta il lucchetto e la barra blu della connessione sicura ma neanche il tempo di caricare tutta la pagina che si toglie rimanendo sempre http
<ivnnvi> ora la domanda è.E' errata la configurazione e non credo oppure perchè è un certificato autofirmato?
<ivnnvi> se si cioè perchè è autofirmato non si puo risolvere questo problema?
<ivnnvi> https scusate
<ivnnvi> ce nettuno????
<roxdragon> !chat | ivnnvi
<ubot-it> ivnnvi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivnnvi> ci siete
<pepigno75>  /msg NickServ identify topolino
<pepigno75>  /msg NickServ identify pasta
<Carlin0> sei un po indeciso sulla pass si direbbe :P
<pepigno75> si non la ricordo :D
<pepigno75> era troppo semplice
<Carlin0> ¿ pasta & fagioli ?
<pepigno75> si forse
<pepigno75> devo entrare nel canale android e ci vuole per forza la password uffa
<Carlin0> male che vada registri un altro nick ...
<pepigno75> che palle
<pepigno75> scusa ma se hai visto che ho scritto significa che sbagliavo qualche cosa
<pepigno75> nel senso che mi doveva dire password sbagliata
<pepigno75> ok trovata
<pepigno75> era un po che non entravo qui :D
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<lee909> per gestire le connessione tramite bluethoot che programma?
<Scall> lee909: credo dovresti andare in Sistema > Preferenze > Bluetooth
<lee909> col programma che già c'è, ogni volta che voglio riconnettere mi fa reimpostare da capo tutto. cercavo un'altro gestore
<lee909> mi connetto col cellulare ad internet tramite bluethoot
<Scall> lee909: dunque, ho scritto "bluetooth" nel software center, e vedo che ci sono altri gestori da scaricare. C'è Blueman ad esempio, e poi tanti altri. Ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata e provarli ;-)
<Scall> il software center si raggiunge da Applicazioni > Ubuntu Software Center
<lee909> grazie
<white_r> salve :) vorrei installare ubuntu usando una chiavetta USB, e sto usando debian; cosa dovrei fare? (le istruzioni sul sito non spiegano come fare ciò in una generica distro GNU/Linux)
<Peace-> white_r: è semplice
<Peace-> scarichi la iso
<Peace-> verifichi md5sum
<Peace-> formatti la chiavetta in fat32
<Peace-> metti la spunta sulla flag boot
<Peace-> poi usi unetbootin
<white_r> Peace-: ok, grazie :)
<Shin3> ma unetbootin non fa tutto lui volendo? formatta scarica iso e installa?
<Peace-> Shin3: in teoria si ...
<Peace-> scarica... ma  è meglio che lo fai tu...
<Peace-> md5sum pare che non lo fa
<Shin3> an ecco
<Peace-> il format pare che lo fa pure
<Peace-> ma il flag boot non saprei
<Peace-> cmq in generale si dovrebbe andare...
<Shin3> mah io ho provato certo ti fa scaricare la penultima iso ma per il resto
<Shin3> fa tutto lui
<Shin3> e direi se non vado errato che ha fatto il suo dovere
<Shin3> :)
<Peace-> ci sono alcune usb bastardelle che devono essere maneggiate pero...
<Shin3> ah ecco
<Shin3> te pareva
<lee909> come attivare la rete kad con amule?
<Peace-> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<lee909> in che cartella  viene memorizzo amule?
<white_r> lee909: devi conoscere qualcuno che già sia parte della rete kad oppure devi avere un elenco di nodi da contattare per controllare se sono parte della rete kad, ed ai quali chiedere ulteriori info.
<fabrizio> in quale cartella vengono installati i programmi?
<white_r> fabrizio: in molte cartelle diverse: i file eseguibili (la maggior parte) in /usr/bin, i file di configurazione in /etc ...
<Peace-> fabrizio: perche fai questa domanda?
<fabrizio> volevo sapere dove stava un programma
<white_r> fabrizio: sudo find / -name programma
<Peace-> fabrizio: semplice ... apri un terminale locate nomeprogramma
<Peace-> white_r: e la madonna che casino
<Scall> fabrizio: comunque tutti i programmi che installi poi compaiono nel menù Applicazioni, nella categoria più adatta (Giochi, Accessori, Internet, etc...) non ha senso andare a cercare l'eseguibile per avviarli
<fabrizio> ok grazie
<Peace-> fabrizio: se non lo trovi... forse o non hai visto bene o .. il menu di ubunt fa schifo
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> mettine un altro
<Peace-> che ha la barra di ricerca
<Peace-> certe volte pero non si trova perche il menu non è stato aggiornato
<Djrazer1988> buon di a tutti
<Scall> fabrizio: tra l'altro quando installi dei programmi dal software center (raggiungibile da Applicazioni > Ubuntu Software Center), dopo l'installazione appare "E' possibile trovarlo nel menù Applicazioni > Internet" ad esempio :-)
<Scall> così sai dove trovarlo
<Djrazer1988> qualcuno sa per caso come posso tornare dietro col tempo su ubuntu ?
<Peace-> Djrazer1988: eh?
<Djrazer1988> ho cancellato la barra superiore
<white_r> Peace-: se il database di 'locate' non è aggiornato, non funziona.
<Djrazer1988> ora l'ho rifatta pero non mi esce piu l'audio
<Peace-> Djrazer1988: devi rinominare alcune cartelle
<Peace-> Djrazer1988: dovrai lanciare o mettere l applet gnome-mixer
<Scall> Djrazer1988: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2010/12/28/ubuntu-come-ripristinare-in-un-solo-colpo-i-pannelli-predefiniti-di-gnome/
<reyarth> buon di a tutti
<Djrazer1988> grazie mille
<Peace-> white_r: vero ma piuttosto di usare quel comando ... type  konsole
<Djrazer1988> ora provo
<Scall> Djrazer1988: comunque giusto per saperlo, il pannello superiore lo puoi ripristare anche facendo click sul pannello inferiore e scegliendo "Nuovo pannello". Poi nel pannello appena creato aggiungi gli elementi che c'erano prima facendo tasto destro "Aggiungi al pannello..." e lo puoi ricreare uguale. Ma ovviamente col comando scritto nel link sopra ti sbrighi prima.
<Djrazer1988> ci sono riuscito grazie mille
<Djrazer1988> si pero per ricrearlo uguale
<Djrazer1988> non riuscivo a trovare le stessse funzioni che ci sono di defoult
<Scall> Djrazer1988: ok, perfetto :-) comunque lo puoi ricreare uguale fidati con "Aggiungi al pannello". Le funzioni ci sono tutte, l'ho fatto personalmente più volte ;-)
<Djrazer1988> scall : per caso sai dove posso trovare qualche guida per presonalizzare tutto di ubuntu?
<Peace-> !indice | Djrazer1988
<ubot-it> Djrazer1988: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Peace-> !personalizzazione
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peace-> ubot-it: vali na cippa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vali na cippa'
<white_r> ahahaha :D
<Scall> Djrazer1988: il sito di riferimento per chi ama personalizzare Ubuntu è http://gnome-look.org/ Da qui puoi scaricare gratuitamente davvero tante cose tra cui puntatori del mouse, screenlets aggiuntive per il programma Screenlets, temi, etc...
<Scall> un puntatore per il mouse bellissimo (almeno per me) scaricabile da quel sito è questo: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LCD+Blue?content=110432&PHPSESSID=c290671e40af8bd917b8e71ad7fcfc18
<Scall> Djrazer1988: invece riguardo alle guide che chiedevi conosco questa http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1337&Itemid=191 che spiega come, tramite un apposito script, rendere Ubuntu graficamente uguale a Mac, poi è spiegato anche come annullare le modifiche apportate molto semplicemente
<lee909> come avviare "need for speed" con playonlinux?
<jester-> 'ngionro
<Scall> lele909: PlayOnLinux non l'ho mai provato sinceramente, però ho visto che ci sono delle patch da selezionare nel programma per far partire i giochi recenti come need for speed. Però dovresti assicurarti che la versione che vuoi usare di need for speed sia presente nell'elenco (e possibilmente abbia la votazione massima cioè 5/5) e poi selezionarla. Più di questo non so dirti, mi 'spiace, l'ho scaricato solo per vedere
<Scall>  com'è l'interfaccia grafica.
<xpedro> buongiorno!!ho dei grossi problemi presumo con i driver video nvidia e non riesco piu' ad entrare in mod grafica .help!!
<jester-> xpedro: reintallali da recovery
<xpedro> ciao jester- posso aiutarti da dove avevamo lasciato con pastebinit??
<jester-> o sempre da recovery scegli modalita grafica minima o sicura che sia
<xpedro> non mi fa entrare in nessun tipo di nod grafica
<jester-> sempre che sei in rete sudo pastebint -i /etc/X11/xork.con
<jester-> sempre che sei in rete sudo pastebint -i /etc/X11/xork.conf
<xpedro> abbiamo gia provato a reinstallare i driver current ma nienta
<xpedro> ok vado
<xpedro> xorg vero
<xpedro> o xork
<xpedro> http://pastebin.com/jDyXrBx
<jester-> non ha pastato un tubo
<jester-> X maiuscola nè
<xpedro> http://pastebin.com/jDyXrBx7
<xpedro> scusa
<jester-> xpedro: usi una tv come monitor?
<xpedro> no monitor philips
<jester-> xpedro: non è il fole di seroe quello
<jester-> file
<jester-> xpedro: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf .bak
<xpedro> scxusa ma non ho capito
<xpedro> vado
<jester-> npn è il conf di default quello
<xpedro> mv:obbiettivo .bak non è una directory
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> sempre X maiscolo
<xpedro> anche su xorg
<jester-> nu
<jester-> X11
<xpedro> andato
<jester-> startx
<xpedro> xserver partito penso di dover aggiustare la risoluzione.pero la cima dello schermo e nera e non riesco avedere il menu
<jester-> xpedro: stai usando il driver open adesso
<jester-> non ho sottomano i file xorg.default
<xpedro> pero non riesco a modificare niente perche non riesco ad accedere al menu'
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<xpedro> posso provare a riavviare
<xpedro> vado
<xpedro> il login sembra ok .perfetto adesso vado a riconfigurare monitor e risoluzione.devo reinstallare i driver nvidia.quali mi consigli ??scheda 8500 gt
<jester-> xpedro: apri amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> se c'è il nidia lo rimuovi
<jester-> riavvvi e lo riabiliti
<jester-> il currente che sarà quello consigliato
<xpedro> pero prima avevo gia quelli!!dici che si e impallato per il monitor??
<jester-> xpedro: si impallavano per il conf
<xpedro> ho gia i current installati
<jester-> secondo me
<jester-> rimuovili da driver aggiuntivi e da synaptic
<xpedro> li rimuovo ho provo a riconfigurare monitor e risoluzione
<jester-> poi li rimetti da driver aggiuntivi
<xpedro> ok vado
<jester-> xpedro: se non ti interessa il 3d usa gli open
<xpedro> non ho mai avuto problemi con i driver.15 giorni fa mi si e rotto un monitor/tv samsung e ho cambiato monitor
<xpedro> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current???
<jester-> xpedro: con una 8500 problemi non ce ne sono
<jester-> si
<jester-> xpedro: se poi non va risoluzione ottimale aggiungerai i frefresh
<xpedro> provo a reinstallare i nvidia poi ti aggiorno
<lee909> playonlinux non mi fa avviare un gioco eppure compare nella lista dei giochi supportati
<jester-> !chat | lee909
<ubot-it> lee909: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xpedro> jester- posso rimuovere i nvidia-current-modaliases??
<jester-> xpedro: non serve
<alberto> ciao
<jester-> solo nvidia-current
<attempt> modaliases li puoi tenere tutti.
<xpedro> solo nvidia-current ok!!
<xpedro> e meglio riavviare prima di reinstallarli??
<alberto> qualcuno può aiutarmi, oggi ho provato ad installare ubuntu ma il sistema da un avviso a video e si blocca
<jester-> xpedro: ha idisabilitato anche da aggiuntivi?
<xpedro> si da hardware-drivers .uso kde
<polis> 211
<polis> ciaoo
<xpedro> jester- ho reinstallato i nvidia-current e sono di nuovo al punto di prima!!!
<xpedro> devo di nuovo fare sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf .bak??
<jester-> xpedro: il file è gia stato rinominato, reinstallano da driver hw lo ricrea
<luigisan1> ubuntu
<xpedro> ho rifatto sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf .bak e sono in mod garfica.non capisco come mai ho dei problemi all improviso con i nvidia!!
<jester-> xpedro: se lo hai fatto dopo aver installato hai fatto una vaccata
<polis> jester-:  ho problemi
<jester-> eh
<polis> mi e saltato un hd e menomale che avveo copiato
<xpedro> pero' sono riuscito a rientrare i mod grafica
<jester-> quindi?
<polis> il sis op di wind adesso sono kubuntu
<polis> e non mi carica win 7 alla viio del grub
<polis> mi dice:
<jester-> xpedro: vacci con nautilus e posta il .bak
<polis> error no such device
<polis> error no such partition
<xpedro> vado
<polis> ovvio che dipende dall hd nuovo
<polis> dove ho messo win 7
<xpedro> mi stacco dal netbook e arrivo
<jester-> polis: hd nuovo parte la boot?
<polis> che comando
<polis> do
<polis> fdisk
<polis> ?
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<polis> ok asp
<polis> !paste bin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste bin'
<polis> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> polis: sudo fdisk -
<jester-> polis: sudo fdisk -l
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551758/
<polis> windows 7 e nell hd da 550 adesso
<polis> 500 giga*
<polis> e li il problema devo fare caricare come book il nuovo hd nel grub :((((
<polis> boot*
<jester-> polis: ellapeppa come sei armato
<xpedro> eccomi
<polis> :D
<polis> Disco /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 byte  quin ce windows 7
<xpedro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551760/
<jester-> polis: va che non interessa dove o si mette purchè l'hd sulla cui mbr viene installato parta la boot
<polis> cpt
<jester-> polis: ok è quello di serie, non parte prorio x p c'è una grafica svaccata
<polis> io non ho tocato nulla
<polis> solo coia sis op
<polis> poi adesso mi parte solo kub
<polis> adesso dovrei fargli ricaricare il nuov HD o no
<jester-> polis: polis non necessariamente, linux parte?
<polis> si quello si
<polis> sono con linux pero appena seleziono dal grub windows 7 mi dice
<jester-> polis: quindi sei in ubuntu?
<polis> error no such device con un seriale
<polis> si
<polis> adesso si
<jester-> polis: sudo update-grub
<polis> lpo dato mi carica solo i linux image
<polis> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic done
<jester-> polis: incolla nel paste il grub.cfg
<polis> ok
<xpedro> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551760/
<jester-> xpedro: visto, quello normale
<jester-> xpedro: x non parte proprio?
<xpedro> cosa puo essere???
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551761/ jester-
<jester-> xpedro: non è che hai trafficato col .run ?
<xpedro> assulutamente no
<xpedro> comunque sono in mod grafica
<jester-> polis: va che l'ha aggiunto
<jester-> menuentry "Windows 7" {
<polis> si ma ge cera da prima
<polis> ma non e che non devo cabiare
<polis> H0,2
<polis> piu il seriale posto dopo
<jester-> xpedro: si ma usa l'open e non il nvidia non essendoci piu il conf
<polis> set?
<xpedro> come posso risolvere
<jester-> polis: dipende da dove è installato adesso
<polis> set root=(hd0,2)     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set F8264A5F264A1ECE
<polis> ecco mi sa che sta l errore
<polis> e come faccio
<jester-> xpedro: facendo una subsession con i refresh ma devo andare a pranzo
<polis> hd0,2 era il vekkioo
<polis> da coem vedi
<jester-> polis: vai per tentativi
<xpedro> ok per adesso grazie veramente un sacco.a dopo
<polis> ok dimmiil comando
<jester-> polis: raivvii e cambi nel bios
<polis> per vder ehd del sip op
<jester-> polis: devi entrare nel bios
<polis> ok
<polis> ec he faccio cambio il boot
<jester-> e con pazienza provi
<polis> ?
<polis> ok
<polis> ciaoo
<polis> b pranzo
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<xpedro> jester- provare con envy???
<lukafulmine> ciao a tutti!!!
<polis> ciao
<polis> [Enrico]: c6
<[Enrico]> ciao polis
<polis> :)
<polis> ieri mi esaltato l hd
<polis> menomale che ho fatto cpia del winn 7
<polis> ma nel grub appena selsione win 7
<polis> adesso sono kon kub
<OverMe> in italiano?
<polis> si intaliano
<OverMe> vedo
<polis> mi dice error no such device ed un codice
<polis> error  no such partiion
<polis> ovvio che e dipeso che ce il sis op nuovo con il nuovo hd
<polis> come faccio adesso dovrei fargli carica il nuovo file .custom del grub.cfg
<polis> :(((
<polis> un impresa perme
<polis> [Enrico]: nel vecchio file ce'    set root=(hd0,2)     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set F8264A5F264A1ECE
<polis> come so il root giusto ?
<[Enrico]> polis: guarda nemmeno google translate ti capisce caro mio
<polis> :((((
<polis> devo in poche parole
<[Enrico]> OverMe: imho è andato in segfault, ma non il pc
<polis> fargli caricare nel grub2 il nuovo HD col windows 7
<[Enrico]> polis: cmq prova a seguire la guida al ripristino di grub
<[Enrico]> polis: ah spe
<[Enrico]> polis: ma ubuntu parte allora ?
<polis> si sono
<polis> con kubuntu
<polis> adesso
<[Enrico]> polis: allora lancia sudo update-grub
<polis> e lo faccio
<polis> ma windws 7 appena lo seleziono mi dice no such device con un seriale a seguito
<polis> e perche ho cambiato hd e quello vecchio non ce piu
<polis> dimmi solo una cosa da qui qual e' la partizione di root
<polis> http://pastebin.com/nvTSAyvv
<jester-> xpedro: modifica cosi e poi togli il .bak  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551769/
<polis> da settare pe ril file 40_custom
<polis> jester-: nulla da fare dal bios
<jester-> polis: reinstalla su sda e poi settalo come boot
<polis> ok
<polis> e qui lo lasci cosi come è
<jester-> polis: in charoot naturalmente
<polis> set root=(hd0,2)     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set F8264A5F264A1ECE
<polis> il root vecchio
<polis> ?
<jester-> polis: poi ci pensa update-grub a sistemare
<polis> ok
<polis> rammentami il comando chroot
<jester-> polis: non è cha hai clonato qualche partizione?
<polis> il vecchio sistema wiondows 7
<jester-> polis: devi seguire la guida per andare in cheroot
<polis> su un altro hd
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<polis> su un altro hd ho messo il nuovo winodws 7
<polis> mie saltato l hd
<jester-> polis: se hai clonato hai due partizioni con lo stesso uuid
<polis> i cluster
<polis> ifatti per questo ti ho detto che
<jester-> e quello è il casino
<polis> devo cambiare il file
<polis> set root=(hd0,2)     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set F8264A5F264A1ECE
<jester-> polis: apri sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: scommenta la riga dove dice di non usare uuid
<polis> cioe metto
<polis> un ]
<polis> *
<polis> prima
<jester-> polis: spe
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: la riga #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true tolgi #
<polis> ok
<jester-> salva e dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> poi fa vedere grub-cfg
<polis> ok
<polis> http://pastebin.com/sA8HRc2d
<polis> jester-:
<jester-> polis: mica lo hai modificato il file
<polis> si con sudo kate
<jester-> polis: apri sudo fa vedere /etc/default/grub
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: win7 sulla seconda partizione mi suona male
<polis> infatti e da rifar eil file custom della entry
<polis> windows 7
<polis> tutto qua
<jester-> polis: mi pare si faccia da cd inzoz
<jester-> winzoz
<polis> http://pastebin.com/jgpZU2ZZ
<jester-> polis: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: sudo update-grub riavvia e vai nel bios a settare il boot di sda
<jester-> il primo: hd0
<polis> cioe? dove il winodws 7
<jester-> si il primo hd
<polis> ok
<jester-> freganiente di quello che c'è
<polis> riavvio
<polis> ok
<fabrizio> mi è scomparsa l'icona di network manager?
<fabrizio> !
<jester-> fabrizio: e pure audio?
<fabrizio> solo l icona della barra delle applicazioni
<jester-> fabrizio: refernze/applicazioni avvio e vedi se ha la spunta
<fabrizio> che altro programma posso usare per connettermi wireless???
<jester-> fabrizio: wicd
<fabrizio> nn trovo il programma per connettermi network manager
<jester-> fabrizio: e rtogli nm e nm-gnome
<fabrizio> in pratica si sono cancellati i programmi per gestire le reti wireless e il computer che per scaricarli ho bisogno di reti wireless
<putjet> CIAO
<jester-> fabrizio: come si sono cancellati
<jester-> non sono programmi ma servizi
<jester-> fabrizio: dai sudo dhclient wlan0
<jester-> a vedere se ce  la fa
<fabrizio> ubuntu software center mi chiede la connessione per installarli
<putjet> qualcuno sa se funziona mIRC su ubuntu?
<jester-> putjet: nu
<jester-> putjet: non ti piace xchat?
<jester-> in alternativa tamarro kvirk che è quasi comemirc?
<putjet> funziona allo stesso modo?
<jester-> putjet: funzano tutti con la stessa logica
<putjet> grazie mille
<fabrizio> mi dice no dhcpoffers received
<jester-> fabrizio: come hai fatto a segare nm
<fabrizio> boh
<root> oiuèn98u
<mely> DarkSin / #atl_revenge
<jester-> fabrizio: nm-applet --sm-disable
<jester-> fabrizio: rimetti anche area di notifica
<Guest22277> ciao
<Guest22277> lpm
<Guest22277> pèklm p
<OverMe> che cosa avrà voluto dire? (cit.)
<jester-> gli è rimasto il colpo in canna
<phaeena> tadà
<mely> irc://irc.Abjects.net/mp3q8
<OverMe> mmm
<phaeena> perchè?
<OverMe> perché spamma?
<jester-> non sono tollerati gli spammi
<phaeena> ah manco avevo letto sorry
<pigeta> per fare una copia del sistema che ancora devo sistemare alcune cosette ma come si fa? uso dd?
<novizio> ho scaricato immagine iso ma sul cd non vedo file e cartelle
<novizio> E' un download andato male?
<pigeta> novizio : di che parli?
<novizio> sono uno nuovo
<novizio> ho PC con windows xp e vorrei usare ubuntu
<novizio> ma non riesco a fare il boot per far partire linux
<novizio> Ho verificato che ci sia nelle proprietà di noot
<novizio> boot
<novizio> il'opzione >C>D rom
<novizio> ma parte sempre con xp...
<novizio> su un forum ho visto che ci sia la possibilitè che il cd di boot non sia stato masterizzato correttamemnte..
<pigeta> novizio : ma hai masterizzato la iso correttamente ?
<pigeta> con cosa hai masterizzato?
<novizio> ho scaricato iso e poi ho usato un mac per masterizzare il cd
<novizio> ora però se faccio browsing del cd vedo solo un file iso e NON un sistema di file e cartelle
<pigeta> ma tu dove devi installare ubuntu su che macchina?
<novizio> su un PS con XP
<novizio> su un PC con xp
<pigeta> si ma che macchina è x86 x64 mac ?
<novizio> azz, quella su cui caricherò Ubuntu?
<OverMe> hai masterizzato male il cd se dentro c'è il .iso
<novizio> un pc direi x86 (credo). come lo veirfico?
<OverMe> anzi, hai sbagliato modalità di masterizzazione
<novizio> ovvero?
<pigeta> si difatti tu hai creato un cd e ci hai messo il file iso devi invece masterizzare quel'immagine
<pigeta> che usi per masterizzare sul mac?
<novizio> toast 8
<OverMe> novizio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaImg
<pigeta> novizio dai questo da terminale mac --->    hdiutil burn quellochevuoitu.iso
<novizio> aspetta aspetta, sei tropo avanti per me. cosa vuol dire hdiutil darlo al terminale?
<supersavio> che devi aprire il terminare ( e forse da root  quindi sudo ) dai il comando hdiutil
<supersavio> l'altra chat di ubunti qual è?
<pigeta> supersavio : ubuntu-it-chat mi pare
<OverMe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<supersavio> ok non ricordavo il nome
<Scall> novizio: devi scegliere "masterizza immagine" nel programma di masterizzazione per masterizzare l'iso. Dopo riavvii il computer impostando l'avvio dal lettore cd e parte la procedura d'installazione (c'è anche la possibilità di provare Ubuntu senza apportare modifiche al pc) ;-)
<Scall> L'avvio dal lettore cd si imposta dal bios, nella sezione boot, nel caso tu non lo sapessi. Come in questa immagine: http://www.lsc-group.phys.uwm.edu/beowulf/medusa/maintenance/pics/Boot-Order.jpg in 1st Boot Device metti il lettore cd
<exil3> hi all
<pigeta> vabbo a vado a pagar le bollette
<stevr1it> uno strano comportamento di ubuntu da risolvere. Ho questo pc con ubuntu 10.10 e se apro openoffice da nome, o da file sul desktop questo dopo una mezzoretta mi crascia in continuazione. Se lo apro da terminale no. Cosa posso fare e sopratutto perchè....
<stevr1it> scsate se lo apro da gnome
<ricky_1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky_1966> vorrei sapere se esiste un programma alternativo a glabels per fare etichette adesive, ho provato glabels, ma dopo che ho salvato una prova non parte più e mi da un errore GTK, io per di più uso kununtu
<Scall> stevr1it: quando apri openoffice e ti va in crash dopo quella mezzoretta, con che gestore desktop lo apri? hai detto che se lo apri da gnome non ti succede (se ho capito bene)
<Lino> come posso trovare i driver della QuickCam® Sphere AF x ubuntu .10.10 ?
<Scall> Lino: quella webcam è compatibile con Ubuntu a quanto scritto qua: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/ premi F3 (se navighi con firefox) e digita "sphere af" per vedere tu stesso ;-) non so però se i driver sono già inclusi nel kernel Linux o bisogna installarli dal sito del produttore
<Lino> Scall: sul sito http://www.logitech.com/it-it/435/3480?hub=1&tabs=1,3,2,5&section=downloads nn c è x linux
<Anf3t4m1n> ciao a t utti
<Lino> Scall: sono andato sul sito ke mi hai scritto ma,,, poi,,, ke devo fare?
<Anf3t4m1n> ragazzi chiedo qui visto che kubuntu-it è ad invito....
<Anf3t4m1n> ho appena installato kubuntu ....ma ho problemi con i driver dlla scheda audio
<Anf3t4m1n> la scheda è auzen x-mistique
<Anf3t4m1n> e non trovo i driver x linux
<Anf3t4m1n> volevo sapere da quelcuno se in giro si trova niente
<Holden> Anf3t4m1n, vedi se è tra le supportate http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Holden> Lino, quella webcam dovrebbe andare, hai provato cheese?
<Lino> Holden: sorry ma sono novizio , cos è cheese?
<Holden> Lino, un programma per testare la webcam, lo trovi in Ubuntu software center
<Anf3t4m1n> grazie holden adesso do un occhiata poi faccio sapere
<Scall> Lino: ti volevo far vedere che quella webcam è supportata a quanto pare, infatti se cerchi "sphere af" in qualle pag. c'è un simbolo verde che indica che funziona con i driver inclusi in Linux
<Lino> Holden: ho provato ad installare guvcvideo e la webcam funziona, come faccio ad usarla ad esempio con skype?
<Lino> Scall: eppure nn me l ha rilevata,,,
<Scall> Lino: che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<Lino> scall 10.10
<Holden> Lino, per favore, prova anche cheese
<Lino> Holden: ok
<Scall> Lino: non saprei come usarla con skype. Io l'ho usata solamente con il programma di chat emesene
<Scall> con una webcam diversa
<andrello_> CIAO A TUTTI
<Lino> Scall: ora sto installando (anke) cheese, v fo' sape
<Scall> Lino: ok
<andrello_> Ciao, sono nuovo, mi sta succedendo una cosa strana che non riesco a risolvere. Quando provo ad installare un nuovo programma da ubuntu software center mi da un errore. il testo è il seguente:'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate. e non mi fa scaricare niente. Mi sapete aiutare' GRAZIE
<OverMe> andrello_, da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> metti sul pastebin il risultato
<OverMe> !paste | andrello_
<ubot-it> andrello_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lino> Holden: funziona sia con guvcview ke con cheese, come fo' a farla funzionare con skype per linux_ubuntu?
<Holden> Lino, che versione di skype hai?
<Lino> Holden: quella x linux l ultima,,,
<Lino> Holden: quella x linux l ultima disponibile
<Holden> ok, controlla il numero di versione Lino
<Lino> Holden: 2.1 beta
<Lino> Holden: Versione 2.1.0.81
<Holden> Lino, ok, bene, chiudi skype e apri un terminale
<Lino> Holden: fatto , poi?
<Holden> Lino, lancia   skype
<Lino> Holden: fatto , poi?
<Holden> Lino, poi vai nelle opzioni e vedi se rileva la webcam e se ti fa fare il test
<Holden> Lino, e guarda anche se nel terminale appaiono righe di errore
<Lino> Holden: su skype > opzioni > c è scritto uvc camera... su terminale nn compare nulla,,, nn mi fa' vedere nulla su preview skype
<Holden> Lino, strano, dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi... chiudi skype
<Holden> Lino, nel terminale    lsb_release -r 2>/dev/null && uname -a     e incolla qui
<Lino> Holden: comando lsb nn trovato
<Holden> Lino, fai copia/incolla da qui al terminale, non digitare i comandi
<Holden> lsb_release -r 2>/dev/null && uname -a
<Lino> Holden: Release:	10.10 Linux destratis-desktop 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Holden> Lino, ok. ora questo comando:    locate v4l1comp
<Lino> holden /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<Holden> Lino, lancia ora:   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Holden> Lino, e prova la webcam come prima
<Lino> Holden: si è accesa la webcam ma nn vedo il preview su skype
<Lino> Holden: su terminale mi scrive 'dispositivo / risorsa occupata'
<Holden> Lino, eh appunto, qualche altra cosa sta usando la webcam
<Holden> Lino, chiudi skype
<Lino> Holden: ho kiuso skype , poi?
<Holden> Lino, sudo modprobe -vr uvcvideo
<Lino> Holden: mi ha kiesto pw e poi mi ha scritto -> FATAL: Module uvcvideo is in use.
<Holden> Lino, stacca la webcam e riavvia, poi torna qui
<Lino> Holden: riawio il pc o la wc?
<Holden> Lino, il pc
<Lino> Holden: stacco la wc poi riawio pc poi ri connetto wc,,, giusto?
<Holden> Lino, no, non la riconnettere, prima torna qui
<Lino_> fatto ho staccato la wc e ho riawiato il pc
<Holden> Lino_, apri un terminale
<Lino_> Holden: fatto poi?
<Holden> Lino_, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Holden> Lino_, ora apri un  secondo terminale
<Lino_> fatto poi?
<Holden> inserisci la webcam
<Lino_> Holden: intendi ke connetto la wc al pc?
<Holden> Lino_, nel secondo terminale lancia:   skype
<Holden> Lino_, si
<Lino_> Holden: fatto poi?
<Holden> Lino_, controlla se va
<Lino_> Holden: ora mi fa vedere l anteprima video su skype, secondo te ora funziona anke il mic incorporato?
<Holden> Lino_, te lo dico tra un attimo. chiudy skype
<Lino_> Holden: fatto poi?
<Holden> Lino_, adesso lancia skype dal menu, come fai normalmente e ricontrolla la webcam
<Lino_> Holden: come prima, mi fa' vedere l anteprima video su skype
<Holden> Lino_, perfetto, allora funziona, prima qualche applicazione aveva la webcam aperta e non te la faceva usare
<Holden> Lino_, ora, per il mic, in altro vicino l'orologio c'è l'icona dell'altoparlante
<Holden> tasto dx -> preferenze audio
<Lino_> Holden: quindi, secondo te, dovrebbe funzionare anke il mic incorporato nella wc?
<Holden> -> ingresso
<francesca> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta ? ho scaricato i 2 drive per la stampante dcp-135c d della brotherr, sono deb i 386 ma non riesco ad installarli in 10.010 a 6a bit
<Lino_> Holden: ok cpt trovato
<Holden> Lino_, puoi scegliere la webcam come dispositivo?
<Lino_> Holden: yes infatti ho flaggato quickcam
<Holden> Lino_, perfetto fai il test di chiamata
<illupa> il deb è differente dal 64 bit perché e i386 ( francesca  ) per questo non l' installa
<francesca> illupa, e quindi ?
<illupa> non so ... cercali a 64 ?
<francesca> non ci sono
<OverMe> francesca, se c'è solo a 32bit per installarlo dai: sudo dpkj -i --force-all nomepacchetto.deb   nel terminale
<OverMe> dpkg non dpkj
<francesca> OverMe,  mi aiuti ?
<illupa> non lo sapevo ... ecco
<OverMe> francesca, dove l'hai scaricato il pacchetto?
<francesca> dcp135ccupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.deb  nella home
<OverMe> francesca, apri il terminale: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcp135ccupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<francesca> dcp135clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb è il secondo pacchetto
<OverMe> e poi la stessa cosa con l'altro
<francesca> over me, come si fa il paste
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesca> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/551814/ ha fatto ? e per il secondo ?
<OverMe> sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcp135clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<Anf3t4m1n_> tutte le volte che cerco di dare comandi da  terminale mi da questo errore , come posso risolvere?
<Anf3t4m1n_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551815/
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, hai qualche altro gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<Anf3t4m1n_> non saprei io qui non vedo niente...
<Anf3t4m1n_> mi sembra che sia aperto solo icr e basta
<Anf3t4m1n_> *irc
<francesca> over me,  non funge
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, pgrep -fl 'apt|software-center', metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Anf3t4m1n_
<ubot-it> Anf3t4m1n_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Stemby> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,435426.0.html
<Stemby> temo sia passato inosservato...
<OverMe> temo tu stia spammando
<Stemby> temo che tu non mi conosca
 * enzotib prende i pop-corn
<Lino_> overme avrei bisogno d 1 info pls
<OverMe> Stemby, e?
<OverMe> Lino_, del tipo?
<Stemby> Altrimenti non saresti uscito/a con quella sparata
<Anf3t4m1n_>    enzotib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/551818/
<Lino_> OverMe: 1 mio amico è stato bannato da qui, nn potrà mai + rientrare?
<OverMe> Lino_, chi è?
<Lino_> OverMe: penso sia Solletico il nik ma pare ke sia blockato ip + ke nik
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, hai ancora il comando apt-get in attesa? e poi vedo kpackagekit attivo
<Anf3t4m1n_> ok come faccio a seccarlo che non vedo la finestra del programma
<OverMe> Lino_, è stato bannato da filo1234, quando torna chiedi a lui
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, kill 1982
<Lino_> OverMe: :( ok :( pensavo fosse 1 ban a tempo nn x sempre :(
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, anzi sudo kill 1982
<Lino_> OverMe: puoi kiedergli quando lo bekki? xke io sono in partenza
<OverMe> Lino_, k
<Anf3t4m1n_> Enzotib : no such kill
<OverMe> Stemby, le regole valgono per tutti
<Anf3t4m1n_> Enzotib : no such process
<Stemby> OverMe: che regole?
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Stemby> e?
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, di nuovo pgrep -fl 'apt|software-center|pack'
<OverMe> e leggile
<Stemby> lette
<OverMe> magnifico
<Anf3t4m1n_> enzotib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/551826/
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, interrompi quell'apt che ancora aspetta
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, e poi riprova
<Anf3t4m1n_> se mpre come prima?
<Anf3t4m1n_> enzotib : con sudo kill 1982 non fa niente
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n_, prova a riavviare, se lo fa ancora vediamo cosa fare
<Anf3t4m1n_> ok
<usul> quale softwere devo installare per deframmentare il disco? grazie
<enzotib> usul, non serve con ext4
<usul> sarebbe?
<enzotib> usul, sarebbe che il filesystem di default di ubuntu non ha bisogno di essere deframmentato dall'utente
<Stemby> usul: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ext4
<usul> capito grazie
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib : ho riavviato
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, e ancora non funziona?
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib :ora nonda probelmi
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib : il miop unico problema ora è che non si trovano i driver la scheda audio
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, non funziona?
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib : ho provato a installare build-essential
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, rispondi prima alla mia domanda
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib : no l audio non va
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, apri un terminale, dai il comando alsamixer e fammi una schermata
<enzotib> !imagebin| Anf3t4m1n
<ubot-it> Anf3t4m1n: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib : ok
<Stemby> che bell'ambientino i chan di ubuntu-it... vi saluto
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib : http://img341.imageshack.us/i/schermata1gf.png/
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, sembra a posto, puoi chiudere alsamixer con ESC
<Anf3t4m1n> ok
<Xrevolver> Salve, volevo sapere come mai pur avendo aggiornato il sistema il kernel che ho non è l'ultima versione?
<OverMe> Xrevolver, cosa intendi per ultima versione?
<Xrevolver> OverMe: la versione che ho io è la 2.6.35, so che sono uscite la 2.6.36 e la 37
<phaeena> sara' che gli ubuntu developers non si sono attivati
<phaeena> a rilasciarne
<phaeena> puoi sempre compilare a manina :D
<OverMe> Xrevolver, ogni rilascio di ubuntu esce con una determinata versione del kernel e quella resta
<Xrevolver> phaeena: sono nuovo e non voglio fare casini compilando a manina, dovrò leggere le guidazze xD
<OverMe> Xrevolver, ubuntu 10.10 esce col kernel 2.35.x e sempre questo resta
<usul> quale è il link da aggiungere alle sorgenti softwere  per i pacchetti deb?
<Xrevolver> OverMe: Ok grazie della spiegazione :)
<OverMe> Xrevolver, hai particolari esigenze per cui ti serve il .36 o 37?
<Xrevolver> OverMe: nono era più una curiosità personale
<OverMe> ok
<Scall> ma con Ubuntu 11.04 si sa se ci sarà la .38 del kernel?
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib : ciao enzo, sono il vero anf3t4m1n, ero steso a letto visto che ho la febbre... prima era un amico che cercava di aiutarmi :) cmq il mio problema deve essere soltanto la selezione dell uscita audio dietro la scheda, visto che son attaccato con un cavetto digitale.. ma su winzozz avevo il programmino per gestire le uscite, qui nn ho idea di come si faccia, ho installato ieri per la prima volta kubuntu
<Xrevolver> Scall: secondo le voci si, dovrebbero farcela... speriamo perché è una bomba!
<Scall> Xrevolver: eh sì, speriamo davvero. Come dicono qui sarà davvero velocissimo: http://www.linux-magazine.it/news-198-Linux-da-Formula-1.htm
<Scall> vabbè che già ora è velocissimo... diventerà un mostro :-D
<phaeena> già, sara' una bomba, sono proprio arrapato
<OverMe> !chat | Xrevolver Scall
<ubot-it> Xrevolver Scall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> usul, spiega cosa devi fare
<naitso> ciao a tutti
<naitso> una piccola info su brasero
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, non ne ho idea neanche io
<Anf3t4m1n> :-\
<naitso> non mi trova il device /dev/sr0
<naitso> uso ubuntu 10.04 con tutti gli ultimi aggiornamenti
<enzotib> naitso, find /dev -group cdrom -ls
<enzotib> !pastebin | naitso
<ubot-it> naitso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisa> ciao a tutti
<elisa> chi può darmi una mano ho dei problemi istallando ubuntu... ???
<jester-> elisa: descrivi u problema
<elisa> allora ho scaricato ubuntu per netbook, lho installato su USB come nel procedimento
<ezzzio> wifi lento. con cavo no. cosa posso fare?
<elisa> ma anche se metto il boot del eepc 4g su removibile
<white_r> salve. ho installato ubuntu 10.04. è stato automaticamente installato telepathy-idle. NON posso creare un account irc con empathy. Nella finestra di debug di empathy no ci sono errori.
<elisa> non mi parte l'istallazione
<mikunos> salve a tutti come posso velocizzare ubuntu in un pc da 256Mb?
<jester-> elisa: se fai partire la usb e non parte = penna fatta male
<Xrevolver> !chat | ezzzio
<ubot-it> ezzzio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt> mikunos effetti gia' disattivati?
<elisa> ma fa tutto in automatico, che devo aver sbaglaito...?
<jester-> mikunos: prova a spingerlo, sarebbe come dire: come faccio ballare il rock alla nonna sui 90
<ezzzio> grazie
<ezzzio> ubot grazie
<jester-> elisa: che programma hai usato
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib, scusa un ultima domanda... ho guardato su alsamixer, ci son dei canali con il volume al minimo, li ho alzati, ma come si attivano i canali dove la barra del volume nn c'e'?
<elisa> usb qualcosa, quello che ho scaricato da ubuntu.com
<elisa> universaòUSBinstaller
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, significa che non sono canali controllabili
<attempt> mikunos forse lubuntu te la regge quella ram li. desktop lxde anziche' gnome.
<jester-> elisa: in winzoz?
<elisa> sisi
<jester-> elisa: prova con unebotin
<phaeena> unetbootin*
<enzotib> white_r, quando appare la finestra iniziale cosa scegli delle tre opzioni?
<jester-> elisa: spunti ISO, vai a prendere l'immagine, la usb dovrebeb vederla per conto suo ma prima la devo formattare un fat32
<elisa> io ci provo ma nn poterebbe essere un altro il problema visto che alla fine io ho seguito la procedura ufficiale alla lettera?
<Scall> white_r: io l'ho creato l'account irc con empathy, infatti sto scrivendo con questo. Vai in Modifica > Account > tasto Aggiungi... > scegli il protocollo IRC e dopo aver messo il tuo soprannome premi il bottone Applica. Io utilizzo Ubuntu 10.10, ma penso che con la 10.4 sia la stessa cosa.
<Anf3t4m1n> enzotib, pero' c'e' s/pdif.. e il mio dolby e' attaccato a quell' uscita :( peccato azz
<jester-> elisa: esc esc esc ti da il menu di avvio, fai partire la usb e non carica è la penna venuta male
<attempt> prima cosa la riformatti fat32
<elisa> ok ci riprovo con quest altrp programma
<attempt> prova anche con altra penna eventualmente.
<naitso> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551845/
<Holden> Anf3t4m1n, premi m
<white_r> enzotib: scelgo la prima 'Sì....'
<white_r> enzotib: vedo tutti i protocolli di questo mondo, tranne IRC :(
<enzotib> white_r, e nella lista non c'è IRC?
<enzotib> white_r, anch'io ho 10.10 e c'è
<redmoon> ciao a tutti
<Anf3t4m1n> holden, grazie.. ora infatti da off e' passato ad on. pero' nn mi esce il volume
<white_r> enzotib: io ho la 10.04... appena installata... mi spiacerebbe aggiornare già ora la distro...
<redmoon> sos sono un neofita di ubuntu e avrei bisogno di partizionare il disco per installare xp
<redmoon> chi può aiutarmi?
<Holden> Anf3t4m1n, no, quello è uno switch on/off, prova a vedere se hai un volume digitale
<Steeler> redmoon,  potresti virtualizzare XP
<redmoon> interessante
<attempt> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<redmoon> mi serve per itunes per sincrmnizzare ipod
<attempt> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Anf3t4m1n> holde, scusa ma son ancora un po ignorante.. dove posso guardarlo?
<redmoon> gparted ce l'ho
<Anf3t4m1n> holden, scusa ma son ancora un po ignorante.. dove posso guardarlo?
<naitso> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Holden> Anf3t4m1n, alsamixer, fai un po di prove, mai usato spdif
<redmoon> come posso fare steeler?
<enzotib> naitso, che errore ti dà brasero?
<naitso> enzotib: nessun errore in apertura
<naitso> ma non trova il masterizzatore
<naitso> tipo in eject o nella copia
<mikunos> come avvio lxde?
<naitso> il menu a tendina è vuoto
<enzotib> naitso, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<Steeler> redmoon, guarda la query
<naitso> 10.04
<enzotib> naitso, groups cosa ti dà
<Xrevolver> qualcuno sa come si fa a impostare una luminosità dello schermo automatica? quando entro in ubuntu la luminosità è al massimo, vorrei trovare quale è il file di configurazione per modificarne le opzioni
<naitso> naitso adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<naitso> quelli di default immagino
<enzotib> naitso, sì
<mikunos> un aiutino?
<enzotib> mikunos, al login, cambia sessione e scegli lxde
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> grazie
<Bobbix> sera... è possibile aumentare lo spazio per disco virtuale WUBI
<ezio> qualcuno sa come cancellare antivirus clamtk?    -->   rm   ...?...
<Bobbix> sera... è possibile aumentare lo spazio per disco virtuale WUBI ??? (avevo dimenticato punti interrogativi)
<enzotib> ezio, se l'hai installato, basta disinstallarlo
<ezio> non so come si disinstalla. puoi aiutarmi?
<enzotib> ezio, come lo hai installato?
<Scall> white_r: molto probabilmente ti manca il pacchetto telepathy-idle che serve per connetterti a IRC con Empathy
<enzotib> Bobbix, non puoi usare direttamente il disco di windows per metterci roba?
<Bobbix> enzotib: vedi gaetano? Ha installato linux su mio consiglio e l'ha fatto usando wubi che gli ha fatto un disco di appena 10gb, ora vorrebbe aumentarlo... per sue ragioni... è possibile farlo?
<Bobbix> (casp... enzotib è andato via)
<Bobbix> Nessuno si è mai posto questo problema? Per Virtual
<OverMe> Bobbix, non credo si possa aumentare lo spazio se ha installato con wubi
<Scall> white_r: dai "sudo apt-get install telepathy-idle" da terminale per installarlo, oppure cercalo nell'ubuntu software center. Quasi sicuramente la causa del tuo problema è la mancanza di questo pacchetto. Nella 10.10 è pre-installato, nella 10.04 forse no
<Bobbix> OverMe: thanks..
<naitso> mmmm nessuno che usa brasero qui?
<ezio> scusa wifi ogni tanto si stacca, credo. enzotib?
<Peace-> naitso: ma no che non lo usano
<OverMe> ezio, se l'hai installato dal software center, vai li e lo disinstalli
<enzotib> caddi
<Peace-> enzotib: cadesti ?
<enzotib> Peace-, cadei
<Steeler> naitso, usa K3B
<naitso> eh, che cavolo
<ezio> qualcuno sa come cancellare clamtk?   cosa scrivo?:      overme, grazie, provorm .....
<Scall> naitso: io lo uso Brasero, mi ci trovo bene
<naitso> il software di default della distro più usata non va?
<ezio> overme vado e provo grazie
<Peace-> xD fa abbastanza schifo naitso
<Scall> naitso: funziona benissimo
<Peace-> Scall: a te
<naitso> Scall: ti trova correttamente il lettore dvd? a me no, sai aiutarmi?
<Peace-> naitso: metti k3b che  è il miglior software per masterizzare su linux
<Xrevolver> !installareprogrammi | ezio
<ubot-it> ezio: installareprogrammi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi
<Peace-> naitso: diciamo che se non va con k3b allora bisogna preuccuparsi se non va con brasero... bah.. forse è l harware forse il driver o forse il programma
<Peace-> almeno a detta di quelli che usano gnome
<Scall> naitso: a me masterizza automaticamente, basta che scelgo progetto audio, progetto dati, o masterizza immagine ad esempio. Ma in che senso non ti trova il lettore? ti da un messaggio di errore?
<Steeler> perchè K3B non lo mettono di default ??
<Peace-> Steeler: perche k3b è piu orientato a k3b
<Bobbix> Steeler: perché è kde
<Peace-> Bobbix: non è kde
<Peace-> è qt
<naitso> Steeler: no, nessun messaggio, se pigio espelli ho il menu a tendina dove presumo ci dovrebbe essere un device... ma è vuoto
<anGe`> bona sera
<Bobbix> Peace-: strano... quando l'ho installo su gnome mi porta dietro mezzo kde
<Steeler> mi sembra di capire che vuoi espellere il cassetto ma non esce ??
<Peace-> Bobbix: appunto mezzo
<Peace-> Bobbix: che poi che sara' mai.. sto mezzo kde... bah...
<Steeler> ma esiste nero per linux ???
<Peace-> Steeler: k3b
<anGe`> Steeler, si chiama Nero Linux
<Peace-> Steeler: altrimenti nero per linux te lo devi comprare...
<Steeler> http://www.nero.com/ita/downloads-linux4-trial.php
<Steeler> Peace-,  si vedo ^_^
<Steeler> Peace-,   che coglioni.
<Peace-> ma dai su che con k3b fai tutto
<Peace-> fai dvd rip
<Peace-> cd rip
<Scall> Steeler: sì, esiste: http://www.nero.com/ita/store-linux4.html?NeroSID=38cdf4362c500c08346de49d3e3b31de ma non ne vale la pena secondo me! ci sono brasero e k3b che sono ottimi e non si spende un soldo
<Peace-> Scall: ti ripeto che qui arrivano a flotte a dire che brasero ti brasa i cd
<Peace-> altro che vabene...
<Steeler> direi che con K3b e Acetone ISO, ci fai un bel pò di roba.
<Peace-> guarda digikam, k3b, kdenlive acetone iso
<Peace-> e porcherie varie e fai tutto
<Peace-> pure k9copy
<Steeler> si, mi mancava kdenlive
<Peace-> se proprio vuoi customizzare tutto
<Steeler> digikam non lo conoscio; che fa ??
<Scall> naitso: molto strano, io se in brasero faccio Strumenti > Espelli ho il nome del lettore cd. Boh :-S puoi provare con k3b come hanno suggerito gli altri utenti
<ezio> enzotib  mi sbagliavo, non ricordo come l'ho scaricato, non da ubuntu center. come faccio a trovarlo per sapere il nome del file da cancellare?
<Peace-> digikam con kipi-plugin ti permette di fare un sacco di cose Scall cerca un po su google
<enzotib> ezio, dpkg -l | grep clam
<Peace-> digikam con kipi-plugin ti permette di fare un sacco di cose Steeler cerca un po su google
<naitso> Scall: si proverò, ma la mia intenzione era di rimuovere tutto il software kde dipendente
<Peace-> naitso: paranoia
<Peace-> su kde ci sono dei software che sono i migliori
<Xrevolver> qualcuno sa come si fa a impostare una luminosità dello schermo automatica? quando entro in ubuntu la luminosità è al massimo, vorrei trovare quale è il file di configurazione per modificarne le opzioni
<naitso> Peace-: si forse
<Peace-> naitso: è come rimuovere firefox da kubuntu
<Peace-> e usare konqueror
<Peace-> paranoia
<Xrevolver> ho un portatile, ovviamente
<Scall> naitso: ma tu che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<naitso> 10.04
<naitso> di fresca installazione && aggiornamenti
<naitso> brasero è di serie... però :(
<Scall> Peace-: ma perchè dici che brasero rovina i cd? cosa dicevano questi utenti che si lamentavano? Io ho masterizzato anche tantissime immagini cd di distribuzioni Linux, e venivano masterizzate tutte alla perfezione. Boh... :-S
<Peace-> naitso: ascolta sono 3 anni che faccio supporto una settimana si e una no arriva uno che dice che braser non va..
<enzotib> !chat | Peace- e Scall
<ubot-it> Peace- e Scall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca_ubu> ciao a tutti ho un problerma nel istallazione di ubuntu netbook su eespc 4g
<EL_TORO> rommel
<ezio> enzotib l'ho fatto, ma da menù non risulta cancellato
<enzotib> ezio, quello non cancella, serve solo a vedere che pacchetto è, se mi fai vedere l'output
<naitso> Peace-: e da quanto tempo brasero è incluso in ubuntu?
<Peace-> naitso: da un bel po...
<luca_ubu> help help spno bloccato!!!!
<Scall> secondo me se Brasero fosse stato scadente non lo mettevano di default su Ubuntu, almeno questa è la mia opinione.
<naitso> eh... suggerire di toglierlo?
<enzotib> !chat | e so due
<ubot-it> e so due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Peace-> Scall: ti sbagli hanno messo anche pulse e per anni ha fatto schifo
<Peace-> anzi continua a fare schifo
<ezio> enzotib come te lo mando?
<Peace-> xD
<enzotib> Peace- e Scall, per cortesia, andate a discutere in chat
<enzotib> !pastebin | ezio
<ubot-it> ezio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Xrevolver> !chat | Peace-, Scall
<Peace-> Scall: enzotib ha ragione
<ubot-it> Peace-, Scall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca_ubu> RAGA mi date ne mano ?
<Peace-> Xrevolver: ...
<enzotib> luca_ubu, se non spieghi...
<luca_ubu> allora
<luca_ubu> sto istallando 10.10 su eepc
<enzotib> !enter | luca_ubu
<ubot-it> luca_ubu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<luca_ubu> si è bloccato alla ingua enn va più avanti
<luca_ubu> ok scusate, che devo fare?
<ezio> ubot-it     grazie per aver messo l'indirizzo
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ezio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/551849/
<shadenzo> luca_ubu   per prima cosa riprova da capo ;  se non funziona prova a rimasterizzare il cd controlando l'md5sum
<enzotib> ezio, vuoi rimuovere completamente quell'antivirus?
<luca_ubu> a dire il vero sto istallando da usb e sinceramente è la prima volta, nn sò che sia quato md5sum...
<ezio> si wifi troppo lento
<ezio> enzotib..
<enzotib> ezio, sudo apt-get purge clamav* clamtk libclamav6
<shadenzo> ah luca-ubu effetivamente eepc hai ragione
<enzotib> luca_ubu, sei connesso a internet durante l'installazione?
<luca_ubu> si mi ha detto di connettermi pewr aggiornare
<luca_ubu> cmq io vi scrivo da un altra macchina...
<enzotib> luca_ubu, e la connessione è buona? riesci a usare firefox da quel pc?
<luca_ubu> sisi
<luca_ubu> 100% wifi
<luca_ubu> ora o riavviato speriamo che il problema nn ritorni! nel caso vi contatto! grazie
<ezio> enzotib ok fatto, grazie
<fabio> buonasera!ho un problema con i driver audio .....per l'audio in uscita ho problemi ....in ingresso funziona solo se sono inserite le casse
<ezio> enzotib  posso controllare la velocità di connessione wifi?
<Peace-> fabio: boh io ti posso dare il link http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/kubuntu-audio-card-that-doesnt-work/
<Peace-> xD non ho voglia
<fabio> è tutto in inglese mi aiuti?
<ezio> come faccio a sapere se wifi funziona correttamente?
<luca_ubu> ci siete ancora? ho un altra domanda..
<ezio> c'è un comando che mi faccia sapere se wifi funziona bene?
<Scall> luca_ubu: c'è tantissima gente conessa, tu chiedi, se qualcuno sa rispondere ti aiuterà di certo.
<luca_ubu> ;D risolto grazie comunque! scusatemi ma è la mia prima istallazione di ubuntu e sono teso! :D
<Scall> luca_ubu: mi raccomando di scegliere una buona password in fase d'installazione, è molto importante per avere un pc sicuro e senza bisogno di antivirus. Se la password sarà buona ti apparirà "password robusta" ;-)
<luca_ubu> ok, cmq la posso cambiare anche successivamnete giusto?
<Scall> luca_ubu: certo, la puoi cambiare anche successivamente. Ma conviene dare una password robusta già da subito.
<fabio> ho un problema con l'audio in uscita....in ingresso funziona solo con le casse accese......grazie
<Matt_91> fabio: fammi capire, l'audio non ti funziona, ma se gli attacchi le casse l'audio in entrata funziona, ho capito bene?
<fabio> sisi
<Matt_91> fabio: prova a dare da terminale il comando: lspci
<Matt_91> e metti il risultato su pastebin
<Matt_91> !pastebin | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio> come si fa
<Matt_91> fabio: a fare cosa?
<fabio> a mettere questo risultato
<Matt_91> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matt_91> qui sopra ^^
<fabio> che ci scrivo?
<Matt_91> allora fabio partiamo da capo: usi ubuntu giusto?
<fabio> si
<Matt_91> fabio:  vai in Applicazioni - Acessori - Terminale
<fabio> ok
<Matt_91> fabio:  ti si apre una finestra nera dove puoi scrivere ok?
<fabio> ok
<Matt_91> gli scrivi dentro: lspci
<fabio> ok
<Matt_91> schiacci invio, selezioni tutto, vai nel menù modifica e fai copia
<fabio> ok
<Matt_91> vai all'indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/ gli metti il tuo nik, gli incolli quello che abbiamo appena copiato
<Matt_91> invii
<Matt_91> e mi metti qui l'url che trovi in alto nel tuo browser
<Matt_91> tutto chiaro fabio?
<fabio> Syntax:
<fabio> cosa metto
<Matt_91> fabio: lascia cos'
<Matt_91> ì
<fabio> aspe
<fabio> ora?
<luca_ubu> installazione del mio primo ubu 10.10 ok! ma ora io ho un eepc 4g e credo che la visyualizzazione non sia adatta alla dimensione del mio schermo (le finesyre sbordano sotto) come adattarla
<Matt_91> fabio:  schiacci su "Paste!"
<fabio> fatto
<Matt_91> fabio ora sei in una pagina con la cosa che gli hai incollato giusto?
<fabio> si
<Matt_91> fabio: copia l'url della pagina e copiamelo qui
<fabio> cioè il link...scusa sono non molto pratico
<Guest86630> ciao, dopo aggiornamenti non funziona più la connessione wi-fi
<Matt_91> fabio:  si quello che c'è nella barra degli indirizzi
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551858/
<Matt_91> perfetto fabio
<fabio> ok
<Guest86630> in pratica non vede più la chiavetta
<Matt_91> fabio hai quasi la mia stessa scheda audio, ma io questi problemi non li ho un attimo che vedo in rete..
<fabio> grazie
<Matt_91> fabio: in effetti... che distribuzione usi?
<fabio> cioè?
<Matt_91> fabio: che distribuzione hai installato? la 10.04 la 10.10 la 11.04?
<fabio> non ricordo
<Matt_91> fabio: non lo sai?
<fabio> da terminale posso saperlo
<Scall> luca_ubu: se diminuisci la dimensione dei caratteri le finestre saranno più piccole. Puoi modificarne la grandezza facendo tasto destro sul desktop > Cambia sfondo scrivania > Tipi di carattere
<fabio> ?
<Guest86630> nessuno sa come installare una chiavetta wi-fi d-link?
<luca_ubu> grazie! un altra cosa, il 10.10 mi gira molto lento, quale applicazione posso torgliere, calcolando che io lo uso soloper internet e qualche file di testo?
<Matt_91> fabio: Sistema - Informazioni su Ubuntu li lo leggi
<fabio> cosa
<fabio> system poi?
<fabio> lunux vers 1.0
<fabio> ext 4
<fabio> linux ext4 vers 1.0
<Matt_91> fabio: o.0 ma.. lo hai in inglese? hai ubuntu? mi prendi in giro?
<fabio> in inglese si
<fabio> io non prendo in giro nessuno ....ho solo bisogno di aiuto
<Matt_91> fabio: e lo sai l'inglese?
<fabio> più o meno
<Matt_91> fabio: non ti converrebbe metterlo in italiano csichè puoi leggere gli aiuti nei programmi?
<fabio> dimmi tu
<fabio> bastA a che traduco
<Matt_91> fabio: System - Administrationi - language e mettiamo italiano per prima cosa va
<fabio> ma per ritornare?
<fabio> comunque lo sta istallando
<fabio> ok
<fabio> ora non so come mi da l'italiano
<Matt_91> fabio: io vado a mangiare..
<fabio> proprio ora
<fabio> mi daresti tu una mano
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551858/ chi mi da una mano con l'audio???....ho problemi in uscita....mentre in ingresso mi funziona solo se attaacco le casse
<Peace-> fabio: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Peace-> quella è
<Scall> luca_ubu: inanzitutto dovresti togliere gli effetti visivi per farlo andare più veloce, impostandoli su Nessuno. Ma tu non hai un netbook, vero? Perchè in tal caso c'è la versione di ubuntu netbook edition. Oppure se il computer è così poco potente puoi scaricare Xubuntu che è un po' più leggero http://www.ubuntu-it.org/xubuntu.shtml
<fabio> peace: ma una volta che conosco la scheda audio che faccio^
<fabio> ?
<Peace-> fabio: ma hai letto il blog?
<fabio> no
<Peace-> fabio: allora te lo leggi
<Peace-> ti fai un attimo il mazzo
<Peace-> poi se vedo che ti sei impegnato unattimo forse ti aiuto
<demirulez> Ciao, con Ubuntu 10.04, kernel 2.6.34-020634-generic, non mi riconosce un dongle usb Bluetooth (Trust BT-2400p), non viene mostrato nemmeno in lsusb, hciconfig non vede nessun modulo bluetooth, ecco il log di dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551869/, qualcuno ha consigli? grazie in anticipo.
<fabio> ma tu dici il blog del url di prima...si l'ho fattto
<Peace-> fabio:  e quindi ?
<anGe`> demirulez, ma se provi a cambiarlo con un altro dongle usb bluetooth?
<fabio> ho provato ad inserire un paio di comandi
<Peace-> fabio: cosa hai provato
<Peace-> fabio: no non si inseriscono i comadni a caso
<Peace-> fabio: si legge tutto l articolo con calma
<anGe`> strano poi, trust usa spesso chipset comunissimi
<Peace-> si cerca di capire fabio e si fa se non va si chiede
<fabio> i primi due
<fabio> ma poi non capisco lo step3
<Peace-> cosa non capisci
<Peace-> nello specifico
<fabio> thread
<demirulez> anGe`: ho solamente questo, comprato giusto oggi pomeriggio :(
<Peace-> fabio: posta il comando completo
<Peace-> demirulez: temo che sia un grande fastidio quello che avrai per far funzionare  quella bluetooth
<Peace-> cmq con il dmesg hai googlato ?
<fabio> senti io non ne capisco tanto
<demirulez> Peace-: non riesco a campire questi errori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551870/
<fabio> vabbe vado in un centro
<euca> qualcuno che si intende di connessione wireless?
<fabio> grazie lo stesso
<OverMe> demirulez, prova a cambiare porta usb perché da quel che vedo c'è qualcosa di rotto
<demirulez> OverMe: provato, non viene rilevata comunque, non vorrei sia un problema di qualche modulo mancante, questo è l'output di lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551872/
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | euca
<ubot-it> euca: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<OverMe> demirulez, ma da windows funziona?
<euca> bene allora ho un problema con la connessione wireless. allora lo stesso computer su una rete diversa (alice) connesso tramite eth sfrutta a pieno la banda a disposizione. Quando lo sposto su la mia rete wireless (infostrada di wind va pianissimo. causa feste era un po che non mi connettevo tramite wireless e ne frattempo ho aggiornato da ubuntu 9.10 a ubuntu 10.10. Tornato e riconnessomi con la rete wireless tutto sembrava funzionare perfettament
<euca> e velocità altissima nessuna interruzione o scollegamento. Tanto che ho pensato fosse tutto risolto con l'aggiornamento. Tempo un giorno tutto è tornato come prima connessione lentissima e scollegamenti frequenti che mi costringono a riavviare pc e router.
<demirulez> OverMe: non ho provato, vado a mangiare e poi provo, grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<euca> aggiungo che con il comando watch -d sudo iwconfig wlan0 da terminale di dice che non c'è nessuna wlan0
<euca> nessuno ha idea di dove mettere le mani?
<Neo_> euca ma non avevi detto che la rete wind era lentissima anche prima?
<euca> Neo si ma qualche subito dopo aver aggiornato sembrava funzionare perfettamente mi sono scordato anche che alla rete wind sono connessi sia pc apple che win e quelli vanno benone
<Neo_> ma la connessione al router viene stabilita?
<phaeena> spaghetti?
<euca> Neo: Si ma navigo lentissimo per non parlare di applicazioni tipo deluge o amule...gli altri pc con os diversi invece vanno bene
<euca> al router mi connetto salvo quando mi sconnette lui che non riesco neanche ad accedere alle pagine di settaggio del router
<Peace-> euca: hai un router?
<Neo_> però se la connessione viene stabilità allora non ha senso il fatto che iwconfig wlan0 ti dice che non c'è nessuna wlan0
<Peace-> euca: se hai un router prova a impostare i dns
<Peace-> euca: metti gli open dns
<Peace-> !opendns
<ubot-it> Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<euca> si infatti il comando watch -d sudo iwconfig wlan0 me lo hanno passato qui in chat ma apunto anche mentre sono connesso mi dice No such device
<euca> oraPeace: grazie ora provo ma sono da immettere nel router o nella  confiugurazione della rete del mio pc?
<Peace-> euca: fai da router
<Peace-> cosi si ciavano tutti
<euca> scusate se scrivo male :)
<euca> ok provo
<euca> anche perchè nella schermata dei dns del router non c'è una mazza tutto a zero....
<euca> Peace : non è che do fastidio agli altri pc così? In pratica cosa cambierebbe perchè i dns di default mi rallenterebbero?
<Peace-> ovviamente puoi sempre tornare indietro no?
<Peace-> che problema c' è
<Peace-> o stai usando la wifi del vicino?
<Peace-> xD
<euca> :-D è più probaile che il vicino usi la mia ...cmq è per i coinquilini che prima che se ne rendano conto....
<Peace-> mah
<Peace-> fai la modifica e chi se ne frega dai
<euca> si fatta ma non sembra cambiare molto
<Peace-> euca: cosa usi per browser?
<bizio0105> ciao a tutti. Devo formattare un HD esterno usb che ha due par5tizioni. Gparted non lo vede. Cosa posso fare?
<Peace-> bizio0105: huston abbiamo un problema
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> strano che gparted non lo veda
<Peace-> ma non viene neanche montato ?
<bizio0105> :)
<bizio0105> viene montato e posso accedervi tranquillamentre
<Peace-> e gparted non lo vuol vedere
<Peace-> mm
<euca> ma cioè xchat mi segnala 29 sec di ritardo? ma è possibile?
<ezio> ciao
<Peace-> euca: mm bello
<Peace-> cmq euca
<ezio> qualcuno sa quali parametri dare ad amule che non mi si connette?
<euca> ora prendo il trapano e mi apro un varco per il cavo.........
<bizio0105> Peace-: esatto
<Peace-> euca: http://www.archlinux.it/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=49344
<Peace-> euca: per esempio
<Peace-> euca: o ancora http://usingnix.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/ubuntu-10-0-4-slow-internet-browsing/
<bizio0105> Peace-: falso allarme... ho riavviato tutto e adesso lo vede. Grazie!
<Peace-> euca: prova un po a smanettare http://www.officialsm.net/firefox-ubuntu-navigazione-lenta/
<Peace-> bizio0105: :)
<ezio> qualcuno ha l'indirizzo della chat di amule?
<root> ciao
<euca> ezio vedrai devi settare le porte
<ezio> ciao
<ezio> euca   e come si fa?
<ezio> su xp c'è una chat dove chiedere, su amule non lo trovo. sono un nuovo utente ubuntu
<ezio> qualcuno può darmi un url per un server di amule?
<Peace-> ezio: amule = emule
<Peace-> se non sei pirla
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> sara' nei settings no?
<ezio> peace sarò pirla, non trovo neanche il setting e l'interfacca è diversa da emule, che è più "amichevole"
<naitso> grazie ragazzi, bye
<Peace-> ezio: tools?
<ezio> peace niente tools, è scritto in italiano e non c'è neppure strumenti
<Peace-> ezio: boh non uso amule da na vita
<Peace-> ma una volta era cosi
<Peace-> http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ewREQ2z7SjM/TQJ_dZMxjpI/AAAAAAAAELE/fJKBlVcXYts/AdwareSetup%2BVirus%2Bemule%2Bmods%2Bfrom%2Bamule%2Bsources.png&imgrefurl=http://mods.soup.io/tag/Emule&usg=__jZWc9SK5b4BZ9PD4SyRb09XfqyY=&h=698&w=859&sz=26&hl=it&start=0&sig2=dj_gcLUzDSbPS7KEqQQ83Q&zoom=1&tbnid=G3mg5Ir52zzrWM:&tbnh=148&tbnw=182&ei=S7koTdzoGMmBOoGjkOwI&prev=/images%3Fq%3Damule%2Bsettings%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%
<Peace-> 26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dcs%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D621%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=354&oei=S7koTdzoGMmBOoGjkOwI&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=150&ty=105
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ewREQ2z7SjM/TQJ_dZMxjpI/AAAAAAAAELE/fJKBlVcXYts/AdwareSetup+Virus+emule+mods+from+amule+sources.png
<jessy90> ciao
<steph7> ciao
<demirulez> Esiste un modo per fare l'autobind di rfcomm su rfcomm0 allo startup senza dover tutte le volte inserire manualmente il comando: "rfcomm bind rfcomm0"? Grazie
<e-DIO-t> demirulez, fermo restando che non ho idea di cosa faccia rfcomm, credo tu lo possa mettere dentro bash.bashrc
<demirulez> e-DIO-t: ho modificato il seguente file, /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551898/, dovrebbe bindarlo automaticamente ma non funge...
<e-DIO-t> dentro dmesg non ti stampa nulla?
<demirulez> e-DIO-t: carica il modulo rfcomm correttamente ma non lo binda su rfcomm0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551900/
<demirulez> e-DIO-t: è solo una comodità, stavo seguendo questo tutorial per settare correttamente GPSd con device GPS bluetooth: http://gpsd.berlios.de/bt.html
<e-DIO-t> demirulez,  mmmh bello strano! bind yes pare sia quello corretto.
<demirulez> e-DIO-t: appunto...
<e-DIO-t> 10.10 ?
<demirulez> 10.04, kernel 2.6.34-020634-generic
<e-DIO-t> mmh gia' visto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449940?
<demirulez> forse così funziona: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=8df0754ae83fc025ec756608f86cd9d2&p=9374008&postcount=7
<stevr1it> sera, ripongo la domanda ora che sono qui, openoffice da gnome crascia ogni 30minuti cerca forse meno aperto invece da terminale no. cosa posso fare?
<stevr1it> Ho ubuntu 10.10
<stevr1it> mi correggo è crasciato ancora, solo che ho ne so la ragione
<stevr1it> se qualcuno mi aiuta la posto su pastebin
<stevr1it> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551911/   è un errore di java
<stevr1it> ecco l'errore completo da log http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<e-DIO-t> parrebbe un bug stevr1it
<stevr1it> si ma non capisco come risolverlo
<stevr1it> e-DIO-t, danno qeusta soluzione openjdk-6 was recently updated to 6b18-1.8 for jaunty. please could you recheck with this version?
<e-DIO-t> eh, hai provato?
<stevr1it> e- non c'è nei repositori e se provo ad eliminare il openjdk-6? che succede?
<e-DIO-t> che resti senza jdk?
<stevr1it> e-DIO-t, non c'è nei repositori e se provo ad eliminare il openjdk-6? che succede?
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio s'è fatta 'na certa
<e-DIO-t> >> vado a prende un po' d'aria
<ezio> porta tpc risulta chiusa. come aprirla?
<euca> ezio ma sei dietro un firewall?
<ezio> non ho firewall
<euca> nemmeno quello del router?
<phaeena> marca e modello router please...
<ezio> euca su amule mi dice id basso e kad firewalled, ma tpc risulta chiusa
<euca> phaeena te ci capisci qualcosa di wireless?
<phaeena> anzi alzalo e vedi 192.168.x.x mettilo nel browser
<euca> ezio quasi sicuramente devi aprire le porte nel router
<phaeena> prova con 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.o
<phaeena> user&pass: admin/admin  admin/1234
<ezio> 192.168.1.1
<ezio> ma non so come si fa
<jester-> se non quagliano leggi il man del rutter
<jester-> ezio: leggere il manuale mica succede niente vè
<ezio> avercelo
<phaeena> sito del produttore
<phaeena> downloadalo in pdf
<ezio> ora vado in alice 2 voip
<jester-> ezio: se hai il voiip non perdere tempo
<jester-> è blindato
<euca> ezio ti hanno detto tutto..apri firefox metti come indirizzo 192.168.1.1 ti chide user e pass...che se non li hai cambiati dovrebbero essere admin-admin o admin-1234 vai nella pagina delle regole del firewall crei una regola per amule e apri le porte che ti servono
<ezio> ops avevo appena trovato il manuale
<jester-> leggilo
<ezio> ok
<euca> qualcuno ha idea del perchè sono connesso da una rete wireless ma se do watch -d sudo iwconfig wlan0 mi dice che non c'è nessuna wlan0
<jester-> watch -d ?
<K99Brain> euca, magari la tua interfaccia wireless non si chiama wlan0
<euca> boh così me l'an passato ma anche se do udo iwconfig wlan0
<K99Brain> euca, forse hai eth1
<jester-> dare iwconfig e basta
<euca> K99brain ireless non ho alcuna connessione ethernet attiva
<jester-> e poi dare sudo iwlist quelcehavstoiwvonfig scan?
<jester-> euca: se attiva lo vedi da ifconfig se ha ip assegnato
<jester-> euca: eth1 potrebbe essere la wifi, qualche driver la identifica cosi
<euca> vero wlan1
<jester-> euca: e da ifconfig vedi che ha l'ip
<euca> wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:27:19:b9:xx:xx         indirizzo inet:192.168.1.xxx  Bcast:192.168.1.xxx  Maschera:255.255.255.
<euca> si sembra ci sia tutto
<jester-> eh
<jester-> euca: sudo iwlist wlan1 scan vedi le reti dei vicini
<euca> però...il problema che ho è che la conessione è piantata mentre quella di pc apple e win sulla stessa rete va alla grande
<euca> :-D provo subito
<rosa-2> ciao io ho un problema .. non riesco a vedere le reti wi-fi
<rosa-2> mi spiego meglio il wi-fi funziona
<euca> no becco solo la mia....dicevo il mio pc piantato....ho aggiornato ubuntu da 9.10 a 10.10 e per un giorno è andato tutto bene dopo un giorno sono tornato a una velocità del 10% scarso rispetto alla banda disponibile
<rosa-2> ora ho comprato un access point nuovo ma non me lo vede
<euca> avete idea di cosa posso controllare? mi hanno passato dei dns..ma nulla...mi hanno detto di usare sto comando per monitorare la rete watch -d sudo iwconfig wlan1 ma ci capisco poco
<jester-> euca: il provider non passa mai l 100% della banda
<ezio> euca sono andato in port mapping e ho messo ip e tcp ma è come prima
<jester-> rosa-2: l'ap lo hai configurato?
<rosa-2> si
<jester-> rosa-2: è collegato al router con gateway giusto?
<ezio>  euca    in virtual server ho messo 192.168.1.1   e come tpc 4662
<rosa-2> è nuovo di pacca
<rosa-2> w-lan ap
<rosa-2> la rete :-)
<rosa-2> l'ho fatto a casa mia
<euca> jester: lo so ma quelli che hanno macos e winzoz vanno alla grande 500kb fissi io sto a 15k non so se mi spiego
<rosa-2> con win vede la rete
<rosa-2> la vede anche la coinquilina ma io no
 * xfire78xx sera
<rosa-2> mi è successo lo stesso problema con le reti ad hoc
<rosa-2> ma niente non le vedeva
<rosa-2> devo aver fatto qualche casino
<jester-> rosa-2: iwconfig la vede la scheda?
<euca> ezio : non capisco...se apri il router tramite firefox dovresti avere una pagina chiamta firewall o roba simile...li ci dovrebbe essere il modo di creare alcune regole...crei una regola per amule e imposti la porta 4662 per tcp e 4762 per udp
<euca> fatto questo di dovrebbe connettere con un id alto
<rosa-2> prima si ed era collegata a una rete  ... ad hoc creata da me
<ezio> ok vado a vedere
<jester-> rosa-2:  cancella la ad-hoc
<rosa-2> ok
<ezio> euca   devo disattivare firewall?
<jester-> rosa-2: e se dai iwconfig nel terminale non ti crollano via i ditiii
<ezio> euca non mi chiede regole dice firewall attivato
<euca> ezio...vedi tu se lo tieni attivo devi aprirti le porte che ti servono...amule compreso
<Guest86630> qulacuno pratico di chiavette wi-fi?
<jester-> Guest86630: scrivi il problema
<ezio> ma come faccio? ora ho disattivato firewall guardo che mi dice
<rosa-2> pasqualino@pasqualino-Extensa-5220:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  irda0     no wireless extensions.  eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated              Link Quality:5  Signal level:0  Noise level:199           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<jester-> rosa-2: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<euca> eziop io non so nemmeno che router hai poi me ne intendo fino ad un certo punto se cerchi però doversti trovare il modo per aprire le porte tenendo attivo il firewall
<rosa-2> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<jester-> rosa-2:  mi pare che pigli un po poco Link Quality:5  Signal level:0  Noise level:199
<jester-> non arriva il segnale
<jester-> e alto il disturbo
<Guest86630> jester:ho una chivetta d-link, lampeggia, network manager sembra conneso ma non navigo, ho seguito questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,433535.0/prev_next,prev.html#new
<rosa-2> è a 20 cm da me
<jester-> rosa-2: sudo lspci | grep -i network
<Guest86630> jester: adesso naturalmente sono attaccto l cavo...
<rosa-2> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<jester-> Guest86630: usb?
<Guest86630> si
<jester-> rosa-2: lo hai instalalto driver e firm?
<rosa-2> il wi-fi
<rosa-2> funziona
<jester-> rosa-2: si vede come funzione non prende una cippa
<rosa-2> alla grande a casa ho fastweb e mi collego da lì
<jester-> rosa-2: rfkill list e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !pastebin \ rosa-2
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !pastebin | rosa-2
<ubot-it> rosa-2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<EsUlU> ragazzi per vedere se git ha cambiato il nome di pacchetto che devo fare ? perche non riesco ad installarlo usando apt-get install
<jester-> guest risposta a lsusb e iwconfig nel pastebin please
<jester-> Guest86630:  risposta a lsusb e iwconfig nel pastebin please
<rosa-2> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<rosa-2> può essere che ho cancellato i driver
<jester-> !pastebin | rosa-2
<ubot-it> rosa-2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rosa-2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551931/
<Guest86630> jester: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/551932/
<Guest86630> non mi chiedere perchè sono guest
<ezio> jester non ci capisco un H dal manuale. non sono un informatico
<jester-> rosa-2: guarda in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> ezio:  ip basso in amule non è che non scarichi
<euca> ezio ma non ti funziona nemmeno con il firewall disabilitato?
<ezio> no edk2 è connesso ma id basso e kad firewalled
<Guest86630> ezio: con adnanza per me è ugual ma va benissimo lo stesso
<rosa-2> che devo vedere ? jester
<jester-> rosa-2:  dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source
<euca> ma perchè stai su fastweb
<ezio> proverò a cambiarlo am tento ancora qualcosina, sono un po' testone, grazie guess
<jester-> Guest86630: sudo iwlist ra0 scan
<euca> jester ma tu non hai idea di cosa possa fare per capire perchè la mia conessione faccià pietà? quando solo due giorni fa andava una meraviglia
<jester-> Guest86630: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<rosa-2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551934/
<Guest86630> jester: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/551935/
<jester-> euca: di solito è il provider
<Guest86630> jester: giusto per essere sicuro, io ho la 10.04
<jester-> Guest86630: va che funza correttamente la scheda, non vedi le reti cliccando l'icona di rete in alto ?
<euca> incompatibile con linux? perchè gli altri pc vanno bene...tra l'altro prima dell'aggiornamento faceva schifo (solo il mio ovviamente) aggiornato è partito. 1 giorno di gloria e poi....
<Guest86630> si che le vedo, ma con firefox non vado da nessuna parte
<rosa-2> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/551934/
<jester-> Guest86630: sulla 10.04 mi pare sai backports.wirelles.lucid-generic
<jester-> rosa-2:  il driver è installato
<rosa-2> asp faccio una prova
<jester-> rosa-2: cat /etc/networking/interfaces
<ezio> euca forse ho trovato tpc, ma sotto applicazione mi manca amule
<jester-> euca: se non è un solo pc a puppare e il rutter è scarso cosi succede
<jester-> specilamente se c'è del p2p attaccato
<euca> ezio non ho capito
<Guest86630> jester: allora provo sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-lucid-generic ?
<rosa-2> jester nessun file
<euca> jester no anche quando gli altri sono spenti...stesso lavoro...poi ogni tanto mi sconnette e non mi fa rientrare devo riavviare il tutto
<Guest86630> ma 2.6.36 è il kernel?
<Guest86630> perchè il mio è 2.6.32
<ezio> euca,  però c'è emule  e sono in port mapping
<jester-> Guest86630: apri synaptic e cerca bacports per nome
<euca> ezio se ti riferisci alla casella in cui segnalare per quale applicativo è la regola dovresti poterlo iserire te
<Guest86630> ok
<jester-> Guest86630: comunque a scheda funza
<jester-> e been anche
<jester-> bene*
<ezio> sono in portno, mi chiede di scegliere tra le applicazioni elencate
<Guest86630> sono fortunato :-P
<euca> ecco bravo al limite mettici emule
<davyde> sera per comprimere un dvd da 7,7 gb in uno standard da 4,7 come si fa? che programa si usa per togliere le lingue eccetera?
<jester-> rosa-2: cat /etc/networking/interfaces
<jester-> !chat | davyde che gli espertoni dvd sono la
<ubot-it> davyde che gli espertoni dvd sono la: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rosa-2> jester cat: /etc/networking/interfaces: File o directory non esistente
<davyde> eheh ho chiesto non sanno e ho provato qui :P
<euca> ezio il mio router è differente..hai presente tipo la banca.... :-)
<jester-> rosa-2: ha ragione cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ezio> la mia è un cavot?  mi da due ip possibili e non li vuole
<rosa-2> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> che c'è dentro
<euca> ezio comunque in linea di massimaper creare una regola metti il nome dell'applicazione metti la porta che vuoi aprire e eventualmente metti il tuo l'ip del tuo pc se non è attivo il server dhcp
<rosa-2> jester auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> rosa-2: hai gnome?
<rosa-2> si
<jester-> rosa-2: proviamo a mettere wicd invece di nm?
<euca> come faccio a incollare il log di watch -d sudo iwconfig wlan1senza fare casino?
<jester-> eddai con quel comando
<jester-> euca: ifconfig per vedere l'ip
<jester-> sella scheda
<jester-> della*
<jester-> euca: e con semplice iwconfig vedi la wifi
<rosa-2> quale devo vedere ?
<jester-> e con sudo iwlist wlan1 scan vedi se la laura
<rosa-2> jester?
<jester-> rosa-2: sudo apt-get intalla wicd e quando hai fatto fischia
<ezio> euca   con emule  mi scrive in automatico le porte tpc giuste, ma mi chiede ip destinazione perdo la connessione se lo cambio invece di 192.168.1.1 metto 192.168.1.15 per esempio?
<euca> spariti tutti?
<jester-> ezio: sarebbe megli fare la rete in ip statico
<ezio> jester e dove lo metto questo adesso sempre in alice? dove?
<jester-> ezio:  in configurazioni reti
<jester-> ezio poi in alice reindirizzi la porta sull'ip della scheda
<ezio> non trovo configurazione reti
<jester-> ma non mi pare il caso di fare tutto sto casino per un ip basso un amule che la kad e ne frega
<jester-> ezio: destro sull'icoina rete cosa vedi
<jester-> rosa-2: fatto?
<ezio> jester ip porta   aggiungi   disconnetti
<fifi_> ciao, in seguito a stupidissime vicissitudini mi trovo con il portatile completamente congelato che mostrail seguente errore "c'è un problema con il server di configurazione. (usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 è uscito con stato256).  nel forum chi aveva questo errore credo potesse comunque usare il terminale, io no. che faccio, formatto?(grazie!)
<Guest86630> jester: non ha funzionato, la chiavetta smbra sempe ok ma non vado da nessuna parte
<jester-> Guest86630: le reti le vedi o no nell'icona
<Guest86630> si che le vedo
<jester-> Guest86630: e alla tua non si connette?
<Guest86630> mi dice che è connesso
<Guest86630> ma se stacco il cavo non vado da nessuna parte
<rosa-2> allora
<rosa-2> si è aperta una finestra blù jester
<jester-> Guest86630: metti una paio di dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest86630> jester: che dns?
<jester-> rosa-2: bisogna togliere sudo dpk --purge network-manager-gnome network-manager e riavviare
<rosa-2> jester asp
<rosa-2> nella finestra blù
<jester-> guest sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf e scrivici
<jester-> nameserver  8.8.8.8
<jester-> nameserver  8.8.4.4
<rosa-2> ok andato avanti
<jester-> rosa-2: sempre nel terminale
<Guest86630> jester, adesso ce ne sono 2 uguali che poi sono gli indirizzi del mio router
<Guest86630> aggiuno cmnqe?
<jester-> Guest86630: agiungi quelloi per primi e cancella uno del rutter
<ezio> jester sono su amule 2.2.6   in reti   ho ricercato una ventina di file e ora scarica ma frecce sempre gialle avrà aperto le porte?
<jester-> ezio: va che scarica comunque
<rosa-2> sudo: dpk: command not found
<jester-> rosa-2: bisogna togliere sudo dpkg --purge network-manager-gnome network-manager e riavviare
<jester-> manva una g
<euca> ...hei mi son perso roba aveva smesso di funzionare xchat...ho dovuto riavviarlo....di male in peggio
<ezio> jester   se in port mapping di alice metto un ip diverso dal mio, quello cioè che ho scritto su amule, mi crea casino, si stacca da internet?
<Guest86630> jester:fatto
<jester-> ezio: alice va configurato a seconda della rete
<jester-> Guest86630: prova a collegarti wifi
<jester-> Guest86630: se non navighi prova a pingare il router
<rosa-2> jester riavvio
<rosa-2> non scomparire
<euca> chiedevo come faccio a incollare il log di watch -d sudo iwconfig wlan1 senza fare casino?
<jester-> Guest86630: e pure ping libero.it
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ezio> ma tra gli ip possibili me ne da due che non sono l'ip della rete
<jester-> ezio: la rete in dhcp capita che cambi ip
<ezio> il mio ip è 192.168.1.1   alice mi da come possibili  192.168.1.60   oppure   92.168.1.15   che è quello che ho messo su amule
<Guest86630> jester: sembra che sta provando a collegasi ma ci sta impiegando un sacco di tempo
<jester-> 192.168.1.1 è il modem
<jester-> Guest86630: togli la protezione dal router giusto per fare una prova. certe chiavette hanno problemi con la wpa2
<jester-> non autentica
<jester-> ezio: ifconfig che indirizzo inet da su eth0
<euca> spero di aver fatto bene http://paste.ubuntu.com/551944/
<euca> c'è niente di irregolare per voi?
<ezio> jester   e poi credo che wifi funziona ma si stacchi continuamente, perchè in connessioni rete mi dice attiva da due minuti
<jester-> euca: sudo iwlist wlan1 scan
<jester-> Guest86630: prova anche tu con wicd
<jester-> togli nm e nm.gnome
<jester-> rosa-2: clicca l'icona di wicd
<rosa-2> jester fatto
<ezio> ma non ho il cavo
<euca> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/551946/
<jester-> rosa-2: la trova la wifi'
<rosa-2> solo che se mi collo su wi-fi mi scollega la rete
<rosa-2> possibile?
<ezio> jester     ho messo ifconfig da terminale e mi da       >     e basta
<jester-> euca: funza 100%
<euca> ...mi uccido
<jester-> ezio: mava scrivi bene
<jester-> euca: che problema c'è
<jester-> rosa-2: c'è la wifi ?
<Guest86630> jester: senza wpa o con non cambia niente
<rosa-2> si la vede e mi sono collegato ... solo che nel momento che mi collego mi chiude la rete normale
<jester-> Guest86630: è strana la cosa, molto, prova wicd
<jester-> rosa-2: normale che chiuda la filo
<Guest86630> jester, ma prima funzionava...non i capisco più niente
<rosa-2> mmm
<jester-> Guest86630: non è che hai pacioccato con proxy?
<Guest86630> prima dell'ultimo aggiornamneto dek
<rosa-2> io voglio condividere questa linea
<jester-> rosa-2: quindi collega la wifi e provala
<Guest86630> :-S
<rosa-2> tramite wi-fi
<euca> il problema è che da un anno pago una connessione che va pianissimo (solo a me) ci avevo fatto il callo se non che l'aggiornamento di ubuntu mi ha fatto vivere un giorno di velocità normale...quindi vuol dire che un modo per far funzionare la cosa c'è,,,ma non so dove mettere le mani
<Guest86630> jester cosa intendi
<jester-> rosa-2: la condivisione la a il router
<rosa-2> la condivisione tramite wi-fi
<rosa-2> mmm si ma io mi collevo tramite cavo
<jester-> Guest86630: se per caso hai abilitato un proxy di rete o un firefox
<ezio> jester ho rifatto terminal su wlan0 mette 192 168 1 11
<rosa-2> ricapitolando io basta che collego il cavo eternet con la rete
<jester-> rosa-2: quindi 2 ore per la wifi e non la usi?
<Guest86630> jester, non volontariamente di sicuro
<rosa-2> al router e mi collego
<jester-> rosa-2: dicevi che non vedevi l'ap
<rosa-2> allora ...
<rosa-2> mio problema
<rosa-2> io ho una connessione tramite cavo
<rosa-2> e voglio creare una rete wi-fi dove posso collegarmi
<ezio> jester  wlan0 mette 192 168 1 11
<jester-> per quello ci sono gli acces point
<rosa-2> ora quindi se collego la linea alla rete wlan .. mi collego?
<rosa-2> asp provo
<jester-> rosa-2: lavoro del casso, se la scheda supporta crei una ad-hok
<jester-> rosa-2: wicd lo fa
<jester-> rosa-2: quindi prendo col cavo e mandi con la wifi
<jester-> viene una ciofeca la al caso funa, sempre se hai hw adatto
<jester-> al caso funza*
<rosa-2> capito ...
<jester-> rosa-2: wicd la crea
<rosa-2> ok almeno ora ho due soluzioni
<rosa-2> provo a collegarmi
<jester-> euri 30 pii un ap e hai una cosa che funza 100% a full rate
<jester-> rosa-2: se fai la ad-hoc o hai una scheda della madonna o non puoi navigarci
<attempt> gli ap puri costano un qualcosa di piu'
<Guest86630> jester; per stasera ringrazio e saluto...stanotte ci ifletto e chissa mai che domani funza B&B
<jester-> attempt: eh vero
<jester-> Guest86630: facile, ubuntu è nota per arsi cose turche di notte a pc spento
<jester-> farsi*
<rosa-2> ok
<rosa-2> mi leggete
<jester-> eh
<rosa-2> jester funziona ...
<jester-> certo
<rosa-2> ora nell'altro linux non và ...
<jester-> wicd lè minga un pirla
<rosa-2> quindi devo istallare  wicd
<euca> jester scusa se ti rompo ancora...volevo sapere : uno dei conscigli che ho ricevuto è metter gli open dns...ha un senso magari provarne altri o è un vicolo cieco?
<jester-> rosa-2:  meglio ma devi settare la rete con ip stessa classe e gw su ip della ad-hoc
<rosa-2> e mettere  sudo dpkg --purge network-manager-gnome network-manager
<jester-> euca: centrano una sega con le porte
<rosa-2> così sistemo tutto
<euca> no calma io non sono quello delle porte sono quello della connessione lentissima
<jester-> euca: vero
<euca> :-)
<jester-> euca: prova a fare ip naule vai in conf di rete
<jester-> euca: wifi, vai sula scheda  modifica
<euca> si ci sono
<ezio> jester scusa si è disconnesso
<jester-> euca: ipv4
<euca> si
<jester-> ezio: mi sa che hai la wifi non a posto
<jester-> euca:che ip ha il router
<ezio> jester dopo ifconfig che faccio?
<euca> 192.168.1.1
<euca> e io sto in manuale
<jester-> ezio lspci | grep -i network
<euca> anche se il dhcp del router è attivo io per me ne ho uno fisso compreso nel range aperto
<jester-> euca: aggiungi
<euca> si
<jester-> euca: prima campo a sinistra clilla e metto 192,168.1.5
<jester-> euca: secondo 255.255.255.0
<euca> jester ma per inserire un ip fisso? sto già cosi
<ezio> paste
<ezio> |paste
<ezio> |paste|
<jester-> euca: terzo il gatewai ip del modem
<ezio> jester    ezio@ezio-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$ lspci | grep -i network 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) ezio@ezio-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$
<euca> jester ho già un ip fisso con maskera e gateway a posto
<jester-> ezio: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> euca: metti 8.8.8.8. 8.8.4.4 nel serve dns
<jester-> ezio: cpsa vedi
<euca> messi
<jester-> ezio: cosa c'è circa la broadcom
<jester-> euca: salva
<euca> separati da uno spazio
<euca> salvato
<jester-> virgola e spazio
<jester-> euca: se non connette metti wicd
<euca> restano gli open dns che ho inserito nel router
<euca> no connette
<jester-> euca: li scavalca
<jester-> euca: che scheda hai
<euca> connette ma va piano comunque
<jester-> euca: lspci | grep -i nework
<jester-> euca: lspci | grep -i network
<ezio> broadcom b 43 wireless me l'hai fatto funzonare tu, prima non si connetteva
<ezio> jester   broadcom b 43 wireless me l'hai fatto funzonare tu, prima non si connetteva
<euca> mmmmtp-link 54mbps tl-wn321g
<jester-> ezio: col filo va piu veloce?
<euca> *mmmm (era onomatopeico)
<jester-> euca: rimettiamo il firm
<euca> no mi da niente
<jester-> euca: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> euca: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> ezio wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<euca> sta scaricando...piando :-D
<euca> *piano
<jester-> euca: pure te bradcom?
<euca> scarico a 4kb/s....
<jester-> euca: hai una broadcom?
<euca> no ............
<euca> ahahaha
<euca> mi sa che c'è stato un equivoco
<jester-> euca: allora lasasta che mi sono confuso con ezio
<euca> tp-link 54mbps tl-wn321g
<jester-> euca: env | grep -i http
<jester-> euca: env | grep -i ftp
<ezio> jester si col filo è veloce
<ezio> jester cosa vuol dire wet?
<jester-> echo $http_proxy
<euca> l'ho troncato
<jester-> env | grep -i proxy
<jester-> dai i 4 comandi
<jester-> ezio wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> ezio: copia e incolla nel terminale
<euca> jester 3 comandi? dati ma che sto facendo ? :-)
<ezio> jester fatto ed estratti i file
<ezio> ora?
<jester-> ezio: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<attempt> ezio salvati i b43 e i b43 legacy da qualche parte cosi' non li devi riscaricare ogni volta. le due cartelle.
<jester-> ezio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter
<rosa-2> jester ... non mi faceva più ricollegare con il cavo
<rosa-2> :-(
<rosa-2> allora ora ho con vlc anche l'altro pc
<rosa-2> scusa team viewer
<ezio> jester scusa, copia e incolla cosa, ha scaricato dei file in una directory
<jester-> ezio: ma perchè vai per i cazzi tui apri il terminale e dai i comandi senza far altro
<jester-> ezio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter
<ezio> jester scusa è tornata mia figlia mi raccontava di essere stata male oggi.
<ezio> fatto jester
<jester-> ezio: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<Panaclerio_> Se volessi trosformare tutti i file pdf in html in una cartella con il comando pdftohtml, devo fare un pipe ls *.pdf | pdftohtml?
<euca> ahahahah
<euca> jester io ho dato quei tre comandi ma poi? come procedo?
<euca> parlo degli env | grep -i ecc
<jester-> euca: nessuna risposrta?
<euca> no nulla
<jester-> euca: spegni gli altri pc o staccali dalla rete
<euca> ma poi mi lagga pure xchat arrivo a 30 secondi di ritaro... ma è nomale?
<euca> no altri pc al momento non sono accesi
<ezio> jester lo devo ripetere quel comandoo l'ho già dato prima?
<jester-> ripeti
<jester-> euca: quanto sei lontano dalla fonte
<euca> jester : non ci sono altri pc collegati alla rete
<euca> non molto saranno 3 4 merti
<euca> ma poi ripeto una cosa importante per me è che post aggiornamento ubuntu è andato come non era mai andato in un anno dopo poco però è tornato tutto alla solita routine
<jester-> euca: uname -r
<ezio> jester fatto
<euca> 2.6.35-24-generic
<jester-> ezio: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> euca: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<euca> ho aggiornato durante le vacanze da un altra rete a cui ero conesso via eth (santo eth)
<euca> provo
<ezio> jester fatto
<jester-> ezio: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<ezio> fatto
<jester-> ezio: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<euca> mah...sat andando veloce scrico a 500kb/s
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> euca: capito il perchè
<euca> no
<jester-> priama c'erano altri bacoprt wifi che dal -23 sono cambiati
<jester-> e non piu aggiornati in automatico
<euca> ma perora sto scaricando proprio il pacchetto da apt
<ezio> jester fatto
<jester-> ezio: riavvia la baracca
<euca> cioè mi sta andando a 1200kb/s
<euca> 8-|
<jester-> euca: i casi sono 2: o il driver era bacato
<jester-> o il provider ti fa scherzi da prete
<ezio> solo firefox o riavvio il pc?
<jester-> ezio: il pc
<ezio> ok
<euca> no scusate ....eeheheh era l'avanzamento...cmq jester non ho capito
<euca> spe jester che me lo sta finendo ora
<jester-> euca: dal kernel -23 i drive bacprts sono cambiati
<jester-> aggiornando sei rimasto senza
<Panaclerio_> Se volessi trosformare tutti i file pdf in html in una cartella con il comando pdftohtml, devo fare un pipe ls *.pdf | pdftohtml?
<euca> jester ha finito devo riavviare?
<melmothX_> Panaclerio_: for i in *.pdf ; do pdftohtml $i ; done
<euca> jester riavvio?
<melmothX_> Panaclerio_: la pipe serve solo quando l'output di un comando diventa l'input di un altro (e questo a occhio non pare il caso)
<euca> boh io riavvio a frappoco
<ezio> jester fatto
<ezio> jester?
<jester-> ezio: la va meglio la wifi?
<ezio> mi sembra sempre lenta, fo' la prova
<ezio> è lenta jester
<Panaclerio_> melmothX_, grazie
<euca> pure la mia.
<ezio> però almeno va su internet   :)
<jester-> euca: wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.37.tar.bz2
<jester-> a quanto tira
<jester-> ezio: pure tu wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.37.tar.bz2
<jester-> a quanto scarica
<euca> non so per fare un primo test scemo ho aperto youtube e non va ....
<jester-> euca: wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.37.tar.bz2
<jester-> lasasta il tubbo
<ezio> jester dice tempo per la connessione esaurito e me lo fa spesso
<jester-> ezio: secondo me è la telecazz
<jester-> io a saint vincent con una 7 megabit arrivo si è no al 70%
<euca> non si connette
<jester-> e certi momenti va una sega
<attempt> iwconfig quanti mb dice?
<jester-> ezio: chiudi amule
<jester-> che se non limiti la banda se ciuccia tutta anche se non la usa
<euca> 54
<euca> a bit rate
<euca> non so jester- gli altri vanno è quello che mi fa rabbia
<attempt> 54 bit rate significa connessione perfetta con router o ap.
<euca> cioè ora non sono connessi ma di solito vanno e alla grandequando io per un anno mi son subito una connessione che giusto per navigare un po ma male pure quello filesharing 0
<attempt> quindi lo strozzamento e' altrove. la cheda funge. quanti pc sulla stessa linea?
<attempt> scheda*
<attempt> -.-
<euca> ma poi boh mi parte pure xchat ora
<jester-> euca: winzoz è la prova del 9
<attempt> euca quanti pc sulla stessa linea?
<jester-> visto che li il driver è perfetto
<euca> scusate alcune volte non vi leggo sparisce tutto resta connesso ma....
<attempt> se hai un altro pc sulla stessa linea che usa p2p connesso prima del tuo ti occupa tutta la banda.
<euca> allora pc 3 on macos e un winzoz vista e il mio al momento il mio è l'unico acceso
<euca> no attemp è un anno che l'andazzo è questo concorrenti accesi o spenti non cambia nulla
<euca> jester che significa winzoz è la prova del 9?
<jester-> euca: ma sei in ppp che cazzo , modem pppoe?
<euca> a me la cosa che mi fa pensare è che dopo l'aggiornamento tutto sia funzionato per un po e poi....
<jester-> euca: se non addirittura chivetta?
<euca> jester- no
<jester-> euca: prova ad usare il penultimo kernel
<euca> no sto con un router infostrada wind del cazzo (pirelli discus drg a124g) pure il nome è...
<jester-> ezio: usare xchat invece del browseer?
<jester-> !xcaht | ezio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xcaht'
<ezio> jester ho attaccato il cavo, l'installazione di prima si è bloccata
<jester-> !xchat | ezio
<ubot-it> ezio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<euca> provo riavvio con un altro kernel
<ezio> cos'è xchat?
<jester-> !xchat | ezio
<ubot-it> ezio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<ezio> jester gli ho detto di istallare ma non da segni di vita
<attempt> ci mette un po' a scaricare se vai piano.
<pippopippo> ubunto 10.10 appena installato mi dice out of disk
<pippopippo> grub rescue
<pippopippo> uhaaaaaa
<euca> altro kernel stessa zuppa
<pippopippo> gia visto?
<ezio> jester mi ha scaricato linux-2.6.37.tar.bz2x
<filo1234> pippopippo: se dai ls su grub rescue cosa ti da?
<euca> raga io per stasera getto la spugna jester- grazie davvero sei stato gentilissimo. spero di risolvere nei prossimi giorni perchè il bello è qui la situazione sembra peggiorare.grazie ancora. notte
<pippopippo> hd0 hd0,msdos1
<ezio> jester, sto crollando dal sonno, possiamo riprendere un'altra volta?
<filo1234> pippopippo: ls(hd0)/boot/grub
<filo1234> pippopippo: ls (hd0)/boot/grub
<ezio> jester grazie, sei sempre molto disponibile
<ezio> buona notte a tutti
<filo1234> pippopippo: ma hai usato wubi?
<pippopippo> unknuwn filesystem
<pippopippo> no .. installato da cd ubuntu 10.10
<filo1234> pippopippo: quanti hd hai?
<pippopippo> uno da 160 gb
<pippopippo> poratile asus
<filo1234> pippopippo: bah reinstall il grub va....
<filo1234> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pippopippo> ok ce provo
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-09
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<filo1234> attempt: giochi d'anticipo?
<attempt> ogniqualvoltapossibile
<ubuntino> in privato
<filo1234> ?
<ubuntino> cmq non riesco a configurare il mio server mail
<ubuntino> se qualcuno è cosi gentile da ascoltarmi in privato e aiutarmi da capo nell'impresa
<ubuntino> eeeee
<ddrheat> sera ragazzi
<legnano> ciao
<legnano> posso avere un aiutino con moonlight per favore?
<legnano> non so se e' giusto porre le domande qui, nel caso mi direste dove posso trovare aiuto?
<legnano> nulla?
<go> ciao
 * CoOltux giorno a tutti
<go^> ciao
<CoOltux> CIAO GO^
<go^> giorno
<go^> qualcuno usa multitouch su Ubuntu e può darmi una mano? :)
<Diels-Alder> buongiorno a tutti
<go^> giorno Diels-Alder
<Diels-Alder> ho installato per provare kubuntu desktop
<Diels-Alder> ma mi sono rotto di kde anche se mi piace esteticamente
<Diels-Alder> vorrei ritornare a gnome
<go^> installa gnome/formatti e installi ubuntu
<Diels-Alder> formatto mi sa
<Diels-Alder> ho visto che è troppo incasinato
<go^> sono due opzioni :P
<go^> eheh
<go^> si penso sia meglio
<Diels-Alder> sai cosa mi sarebbe davvero utile prima di formattare
<go^> io preferisco anche esteticamente gnome
<Diels-Alder> fare un elenco in un file di testo di tutti i pacchetti che ho installato adesso
<go^> mm
<Diels-Alder> in modo che dopo la formattazione
<go^> io so che puoi vedere la lista pacchetti isntallati con dpkg -l
<go^> ma te li fa vedere tutti tutti..sono una miriade
<Diels-Alder> do un bel sudo apt-get install e copio incollo tutto il papello
<Diels-Alder> e lo so ma la sintassi dovrebbe essere nome_pacchetto spazio nome_pacchetto
<go^> ma poi se ora hai kde
<go^> e passi a gnome
<go^> molti pacchetti saranno diversi..
<Diels-Alder> lo so
<Diels-Alder> aspè
<Diels-Alder> ma vedi che ho installato entrambe
<Diels-Alder> ora sono sotto gnome
<go^> ah ok
<go^> cmq per passare a gnome esci e torni alla pagina di login..in basso puoi selezionare kde o gnome
<Diels-Alder> il mio problema è non posso rimuovere un pacchetto leva di kde per toglierli tutti se no mi saltano programmi che mi servono
<Diels-Alder> sisi
<Diels-Alder> che palle
<Diels-Alder> ho troppe configurazioni da rifare
<Diels-Alder> mi rompo
<go^> mm
<go^> io di solito faccio una partizione epr home
<Diels-Alder> ho anche sshd per dyndns...
<go^> e una separata per /
<Diels-Alder> pure io
<go^> così non perdo impostazioni
<Diels-Alder> ma ti salta /etc
<go^> già
<go^> comunque sono parecchio noob, ero giusto entrato per cheidere aiuto per una cosa..dubito di poterti aiutare molto :P
<Diels-Alder> auhauha
<Diels-Alder> provarci aiuta te e me a pensare
<Diels-Alder> e imparare
<go^> eheh esatto
<Diels-Alder> che ti serve a te
<Diels-Alder> ?
<go^> multitouch per il touchpad
<go^> non riesco ad installarlo mm
<Diels-Alder> auauhauauhauhauuh
<Diels-Alder> non so
<Diels-Alder> mai avuto il multitouch
<Diels-Alder> ho un fisso
<go^> hehehe
<bigo72> go^: che computer?
<Diels-Alder> e nn mi interessa molto
<Diels-Alder> pc costruito da me
<go^> bigo72, hp dv6 3114SL...ha il multitouch
<Diels-Alder> auahuahuahuahauhauha
<Diels-Alder> scusa bigo72
<bigo72> mmmhhh, non so se ti va bene il driver che sto per linkarti, ma ha risolto la vita ad una marea di gente
<Diels-Alder> pensavo fossimo solo io e go^ non avevo letto il tuo nome
<go^> tentar non nuoce
<go^> ahahah Diels-Alder :D
<bigo72> go^: una domanda, il problema qual'è, che non puoi abilitarlo nelle preferenze del mouse?
<Diels-Alder> boh ragazzi ci penso ancora un pò su e poi decido il da farsi
<go^> bigo72, esatto..ho provato vari script ma non cambia nulla
<bigo72> ok, asp
<bigo72> go^: vai https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/308191/comments/116
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 308191 in utouch "Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2" [High,In progress]
<bigo72> se non funziona lo disinstalli semplicemente
<go^> provo grazie:>
<bigo72> devi riavviare dopo averlo installato
<bigo72> e dovrebbe darti la possibilità di abilitarlo dalle preferenze del mouse
<bigo72> su moltissimi modelli funziona, ma sopratutto asus
<bigo72> qualche hp c'è
<bigo72> prova e fammi sapere
<go^> installo, riavvio e torno:) molto gentile
<CoOltux> giorno a tutti
<Anf3t4m1n> buon giorno a tutti :)
<Anf3t4m1n> io ho un problemino...
<CoOltux> raga nn riesco a sendare files via dcc
<Anf3t4m1n> provo a scriverlo qua per vedere se qualcuno sa risolvermelo
<bigo72> allora?
<CoOltux> bigo72 posso provare a sendarti un file
<go^> ho provato e zooma una foto :P
<CoOltux> per vedere se vanno le dcc
<CoOltux> ?
<go^> bella!
<Anf3t4m1n> ho gli altoparlanti attaccati nell'uscita spdif della scheda audio ma nn esce alcun suono
<go^> ora lo imposto un attimo, grazie bigo72 !! :)
<bigo72> go^: allora funge?
<go^> sisi, non è perfetto ma funziona
<bigo72> ok, mitico
<go^> mitico tu:)
<bigo72> lo so, me lo dicono tutte :D
<go^> ahahah
<Anf3t4m1n> malol
<bigo72> Anf3t4m1n: tutto ciò che ha a che fare col suono, potenzialmente può impegnarti per una settimana
<Anf3t4m1n> azz
<bigo72> sei pronto a passare una domenica di bestemmie?
<Anf3t4m1n> si
<Anf3t4m1n> tanto ho la febbre
<go^> :D
<Anf3t4m1n> sto gia bestemmiando :D
<bigo72> gh
<go^> io non sono ancora andato a dormire -.- sono tornato a casa alle 3 ubriaco ma non riesco a trovare un motivo per andare a dormire mm
<bigo72> Anf3t4m1n: hai un laptop?
<go^> impazzirò un pò di con il multi :D
<Anf3t4m1n> bigo72: no, ho un fisso, i driver son installati, da alsamixer ho abilitato tutte le uscite, ma continua a nn sentirsi nulla....
<bigo72> Anf3t4m1n: non che ti consideri stupido, ma vorrei raccontarti di quanto stupido sono stato io una volta .... volume delle casse al minimo e io che prendevo a pugni il PC da settimane
<bigo72> non è il tuo caso, vero?
<Anf3t4m1n> bigo72: malol... nono nn e' il mio caso
<Anf3t4m1n> bigo72: anche perche ho delle cuffiette logitech usb che son considerate una scheda audio a parte, e quelle funziano
<Anf3t4m1n> ma sinceramente della cuffie me ne faccio ben poco
<Anf3t4m1n> voglio far pompare sto dolby
<bigo72> immagino, hai delle cuffie da inserire col jack?
<bigo72> giusto per escludere un malfunzionamento delle casse
<Anf3t4m1n> non credo... aspetta che provo a guardare
<Anf3t4m1n> le casse funziano, qualsiasi altra periferica connessa funziona
<Anf3t4m1n> xbox, lettore blue ray, eccc
<Anf3t4m1n> solo da pc nn si sente
<bigo72> che palle, prova a installare i moduli backports di alsa
<bigo72> la odio quando fa così
<Anf3t4m1n> scusami ma ho abbandonato winzozz appena 2 giorni fa.. son nuovo sul mondo di linux
<Anf3t4m1n> dovresti guidarmi un minimo se nn ti scoccia :)
<bigo72> ok, apri il gestore di pacchetti Synaptic
<Anf3t4m1n> tieni conto che uso kubuntu, e' la stessa cosa?
<bigo72> si...credo...SI
<Anf3t4m1n> lol
<Anf3t4m1n> dove lo trovo sto gestore pacchetti?
<bigo72> su kubuntu non so .... mai usato kde in 20 anni
<bigo72> :D
<bigo72> sai aprire un terminale?
<bigo72> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<bigo72> ma se riesci a trovare synaptic è meglio, così abiliti anche i repository suggeriti
<ls960> su kubuntu c'è kdepackagekit
<ls960> lo trovi nelle impostazioni di sistema
<bigo72> ecco, grazie ls960
<ls960> prego;)
<Anf3t4m1n> ok, ho inserito quella stringa nel terminale
<Anf3t4m1n> e mi sta scaricando il software
<bigo72> ok, grande
<bigo72> mi sa che ora ti fa qualche domanda per la configurazione, non ricordo
<bigo72> se no prova semplicemente a riavviare incrociando le dita
<bigo72> non so altro purtroppo
<Anf3t4m1n> mi chiede di riavviare
<Anf3t4m1n> e io riavvio :|
<Anf3t4m1n> a tra poco!
<Anf3t4m1n> sperem
<bigo72> ok, mi raccomando le dita incrociate, ok? fa parte della procedura
<bigo72> :D
<ls960> con kde incrociare anche le dita dei piedi...:S
<bigo72> azz, questa non la sapevo :D
<ls960> ..ambiente perennemente acerbo ed instabile, benchè affascinante
<Anf3t4m1n> proviamo...
<bigo72> ora sveglia tutto il vicinato lol
<Anf3t4m1n> -.-
<bigo72> acchio, nulla?
<Anf3t4m1n> mi dice che kde crede che i seguenti dispositivi possono esser rimossi
<Anf3t4m1n> e parla della mia scheda audio
<Anf3t4m1n> -.-
<go^> che DE usate voi ls960 - bigo72  ? Giusto per rompere un pò:)
<ls960> gnome go^
<ls960> a volte anche kde
<bigo72> beh, si, perchè sa che hai le cuffie, Anf3t4m1n :D
<bigo72> go^: gnome
<go^> ok, idem ;)
<bigo72> Anf3t4m1n: mi dispiace, non vado oltre questo, ma comunque danni non ne abbiamo fatti
<Anf3t4m1n> ufff
<Anf3t4m1n> il mio pc rimarra' muto a vita
<bigo72> hai semplicemente installato la versione più recente dei drivers alsa
<Anf3t4m1n> poveretto
<ls960> Anf3t4m1n, faccio una domanda idiota: quanti jack hai nella scheda audio?
<bigo72> ma no, dai, dagli di google, Anf3t4m1n, cerca la tua scheda audio
<Anf3t4m1n> 6 jack e 2 digitali
<ls960> hai provato tutti i jack tranne quello del mic immagino
<Anf3t4m1n> son attaccato in spdif
<Anf3t4m1n> non tramite jack
<xpedro> buongiorno a tutti!ho dei grossi problemi con i driver nvidia e xorg(penso)non riesco a entrare i mod grafica reinstallando xorg e rimuovendo i driver potrei risolvere qualcosa??
<xpedro> non ce neanche piu' il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf come posso fare??
<ugone> xpedro, riesci ad entrare in un terminale?
<xpedro> si posso aiutarti con pastebinit??
<ugone> non son esperto cmq tempo fa risolsi cosi
<ugone> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ugone> e se non basta
<ugone>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<ugone> ma è meglio se aspetti qualcuno + bravo di me
<xpedro> vado grazie !!!ti aggiorno piu tardi perche devo scappare !!per adesso grazie!!!
<Anf3t4m1n> nessun altro che sappia risolvere problemi di schede audio?
<Anf3t4m1n> asd :)
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<attempt> http://imagebin.org/131756  che posso fare?
<EsUlU> dante scusami te ne intendi di Firesheep
<dante> ciao a tutti qualcuno ha letto l'articolo su repubblica .it di oggi sulla sicurezza dei router?? Io ho alice home qualcuno lo usa??
<dante> ciao esulu no cosa e'??
<EsUlU> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=it&ie=UTF-8&sl=en&tl=it&u=http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/11/26/install-firesheep-on-ubuntu-10-04-or-10-10/&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhi2x2eYBqLJ1zB9THrFYyCpLaxNNQ
<dante> ok ma cosa cacchio ci si fa???
<dante> ti consiglio pero' di leggere
<dante> l'articolo di repubblica nessuno usa router????
<dante> torno per le 10.30 ciaoo
<Anf3t4m1n> fiko.... con wine posso lanciare applicazioni di win
<Anf3t4m1n> qualcuno di voi ha mai usato cedega?
<dante> ariciao a tutti
<Anf3t4m1n> sei in ritardo di 20 min
<dante> c'e' qualcuno che sa dirmi
<dante> noooooooooooooooooo scusaaa
<Anf3t4m1n> :D
<dante> ti perdono
<dante> sapete come impostare
<dante> in sicurezza il proprio router?
<Anf3t4m1n> non ne ho idea
<dante> porcaccia miseria
<dante> tu usi wine?
<Anf3t4m1n> installato poco fa
<attempt> guarda le istruzioni del tuo router. imposta una password wpa2, metti hide all'ssid e sei a posto.
<Anf3t4m1n> ho installato diablo 2 ed espansione
<Anf3t4m1n> senza problemi
<dante> bravo cosa e' wpa2???
<Anf3t4m1n> ma al momento di lanciare il gioco mi dice che manca il cd
<attempt> una criptografia della password
<Anf3t4m1n> pdpdpdpd
<dante> grazie attempt
<attempt> guarda le istruzioni c'e' l'indirizzo per entrarci dal browser.
<dante> ok per entrare nessun problema
<z4za> di solito l'indirizzo di default è http://192.168.1.1/index.asp
<attempt> ssid hide e nessuno vede la tua linea, password wpa2 e' sicura, usa caratteri e lettere
<attempt> poi contro i pro ci fai poco. gli altri cosi' te li levi tutti di torno.
<dante> cari vado e vi dico siete gentilissimi
<dante> anche esulu' e anf3 ect. ect. che ci capiscono come me
<EsUlU> tranquillo dante
<dante> vado e vi riferisco
<EsUlU> sistemato
<dante> a roma tranquillo a fatto na' finaccia
<Anf3t4m1n> :)
<Anf3t4m1n> ma veramente in genere per entrare nel router l'indirizzo standard e' 192.168.0.1
<z4za> si. nome utente e password sono admin e admin. :)
<Anf3t4m1n> oppure admin e pass
<Anf3t4m1n> dipende dalla marca
<Anf3t4m1n> nessuno usa wine qua?
<emy> su ubuntu software center devo installare un programma. ma quando premo."installa" mi dice che il programma è gia installato ma non compare tra la lista dei programmi installati
<euca> emy apri il terminale e digita alacarte
<emy> fatto
<euca> alacarte è un programma per la gestione del menu principale puoi controllare se il programma che cerchi ha la relativa spunta necessaria per comparire nel menu
<emy> nelle informazioni del file,mi dice che non è completamente scaricato
<euca> es se il programma che hai installato è un programma audio è probabile che tu lo trovi nel menu audio video...
<euca> è installato o non completamente scaricato?
<emy> non completamente installato
<emy> *scaricato
<Boss> qualcuno ha un' invito per diaspora?
<euca> ma synaptic che ti dice?
<emy> sto usando  ubuntu software center
<euca> si ho capito, ma giusto per fare un confronto
<Boss> qualcuno ha un' invito per diaspora?
<euca> anche a me ubuntu software center mi segnala alcuni pacchietti come non installati anche se sono regolarmente installati e li uso quotidianamente
<emy> ora riprovo
<dante> arieccome qui non trovo il protocollo wpa2 dove c...o l'hanno ficcato?
<z4za> può essere che il router non lo supporti... ma se l'hai appena comprato, allora c'è un'altra spiegazione
<z4za> puoi dire modello e marca del router?
<dante> e' alice home tvalice gate voip 2 plus wi-fi
<dante> no l'ho preso quasi 2 anni fa
<z4za> qui c'è un manuale ora vedo se ti può dare un aiutino...
<z4za> http://images.alice.it/sg/aiutobusiness/upload/man/manualeagadslvoip-.pdf
<ceon1> buongiorno
<dante> sei un grande il router e' quello
<z4za> prova ad andare sul sito gw.aliceadsl.it/start
<z4za> anzi no
<z4za> http://192.168.1.1
<z4za> premi avanti e inserisci "admin"come password
<z4za> poi accedi
<z4za> hai fatto?
<dante> ma io sto gia' dentro il modem
<z4za> ok vai sulla voce wifi
<dante> ci sono
<z4za> e premi configura rete wifi
<dante> ok
<dante> una cosa nn ho capito
<dante> alla voce
<dante> controllo di accesso deve essere disabilitata o no?
<z4za> il modem non supporta la wpa2
<dante> nn lo so nn lo trovo
<dante> tu lo trovi??
<z4za> per quanto riguarda il controllo d'accesso lo puoi abilitare se vuoi fare in modo che il router autorizzi solo certi dispositivi a connettersi
<z4za> filtrando gli indirizi MAC
<dante> e se lo lascio disabilitato?
<z4za> tutti possono accedere se hanno la password
<dante> azzzzzzzz
<dante> ma io nn ho mai applicato nessuna password
<z4za> tu sei nella pagina di configurazione no?
<dante> sii
<z4za> allora la pass è quella di fianco alla voce chiave di cifratura
<dante> ok
<dante> che faccio la lascio
<z4za> sisi è molto robsta
<z4za> * robusta
<dante> esatto
<z4za> copiala su un foglio se vuoi
<dante> e' la voce controllo di accesso che nn capisco perche' e' disabilitato lo lascio cosi' di default?
<dante> e un altra domanda
<dante> carissimo o carissima
<dante> in questo caso
<dante> cessuno con un apparecchio wi-fi
<z4za> carissimo
<dante> ok
<dante> puo' collegarsi alla mia rete??
<z4za> eh...
<z4za> esistono molti modi per penetrare una rete wifi
<z4za> ma con una chiave a 256bit, il metodo a forza bruta risulta inutilizzabile
<dante> ok pero' all'accesso dovrebbe risultare rete protetta da chiave giusto??
<z4za> sicuro
<z4za> ora però cambia la nome utente e password dell'admin
<dante> ok come faccio??
<z4za> adesso vedo
<dante> forse ho trovato
<z4za> nella barra laterale a destra della homepage c'è il pulsante "accesso" cliccaci sopra
<dante> avanzate---------accesso---------------gestione autenticazione utente----------------------
<z4za> esatto
<dante> forse e 'quella la voce?
<dante> mi dice solo impostare la password
<z4za> sì inserisci una nuova password
<dante> ok fatto
<z4za> qua c'è anche una pagina per settare il modem per il filesharing http://mondoemule.blogspot.com/2009/04/menu-avanzato-in-alice-gate-voip-2-plus.html
<dante> mi ha rimandato alla pagina gestione modem alice
<z4za> ora la password è salvata
<legnano> buon giorno...qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore con moonlight? grazie
<dante> si e cosa mi serve questa password?
<z4za> quando hai fatto l'accesso al menu del modem hai messo nome utente admin e password admin. ora la password sarà quella che hai settato
<dante_> non so come ma ero uscito
<z4za> forse si è riavviato
<dante_> comunque sei stato gentilissimo
<legnano> buon giorno...qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore con moonlight? grazie
<dante_> se ti intendi di giochi la prossima volta puoi aiutarmi
<z4za> non proprio ma dimmi pure
<dante_> ciao legnano nn so cosa sia moonlight
<z4za> è una versione di silverlight per linux
<dante_> perche scaricando dai repo ad esempio urban terror
<dante_> mi avviene una cosa strana
<dante_> la grafica cambia e poi scompare il gioco
<xpedro> sono un po incasinato con xorg e i driver nvidia .non ho piu /etc/X11/xorg.conf,non riesco piu ad entrare in mod grafica.per risolvere mi conviene reinstallare xorg,kdm??
<legnano> in pratica non riesco piu a vedere i video sul sito mediaset perche sono fatti con silverlight
<legnano> moonlight dovrebbe essere un "emulatore" se cosi si puo chiamare
<z4za> e con moonlight non li vedi?
<legnano> l'ho installato ma nulla
<z4za> hai riavviato firefox?
<legnano> non capisco mi dice di installarlo
<legnano> si si certo
<z4za> prova a disindtallarlo e a reinstallarlo da questo sito http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<legnano> come lo disinstallo?
<legnano> si l'avevo fatto da li
<legnano> lo disinstallo da sinaptic?
<z4za> boh non lo so :)
<legnano> sto disinstallando
<dante> ragazzi vi saluto vi auguro buona domenica un saluto ad z4za (ma cazzarola nomi piu' semplici?!?)  e la prossima co sto quesito che nn riesco a risolvere
<z4za> ahahah ciao
<sugo> scusate...qualcuno mi puo' dare il link di un nodo dove poter chiedere informazioni su siti americani con forum e link di megaupload...?...grazie
<stevr1it> chi mi aiuta con i crash di open office? Uso ubuntu 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<Anf3t4m1n> se qualcuno si sintende di problemi di schede audio si faccia sotto eh
<Anf3t4m1n> ho una bella domandina da fare :P
<legnano> scusate ho dovuto riavviare
<legnano> installato moonlight ma il problema rimane
<stevr1it> chi mi aiuta con i crash di open office? Uso ubuntu 10.10 ecco il report che riguarda java envirìonment  http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<stevr1it> chi mi aiuta con i crash di open office? Uso ubuntu 10.10 ecco il report che riguarda java envirìonment  http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<NeKO1> ciao a tutti!!!
<legnano> ripropongo la domanda...
<legnano> c'e' nessuno che mi puo aiutare con moonlight perfavore?
<legnano> c'e' nessuno che mi puo aiutare con moonlight perfavore?
<legnano> installato ma non funziona
<pigeta> giorno
<paccez> Buongiorno, ho un vecchio PC sul quale vorrei installare Xubuntu (e successivamente LXDE). Il problema è che non ha un lettore CD funzionante e non può fare il boot da usb. C'è qualche soluzione alternativa?
<pigeta> come mai lxde?
<pigeta> paccez: che porte ha ?
<paccez> pigeta, è un vecchissimo pc
<paccez> penso sia il de più funzionale, sbaglio?
<paccez> pigeta, funzionanti? Penso quella del monitor esterno e l'usb (ma ha su windows 98 e il bios non supporta boot da usb)
<pigeta> paccez  mmm dipende dal hardware se è tanto vecchio io opterei anche per una blackbox
<paccez> pigeta, in ogni caso: come posso installare?
<pigeta> cmq ha scheda di rete?
<paccez> Una volta superato quell'ostacolo posso provare anche con altro tipo puppy o damn small
<paccez> non funzionante
<peppe__> quando provo ubuntu 10.10 o lo installo dopo che si avvia mi esce nessun segnale video
<peppe__> quando provo ubuntu 10.10 o lo installo dopo che si avvia mi esce nessun segnale video
<legnano> c'e' nessuno che mi puo aiutare con moonlight perfavore?
<legnano> c'e' nessuno che mi puo aiutare con moonlight perfavore?
<legnano> installato ma non funziona
<pigeta> paccez : mmm io proverei a partizionare l'hd che hai creando lo spazio per l'installazione di ubuntu,poi proverei con un programma di imaggini tipo magic disc o simili o al limite con una virtual machine e poi scaricherei l'immagine di ubuntu
<paccez> pigeta, ho appena sentito il Lug locale, porto il PC in settimana e vediamo cosa fare ;)
<paccez> grazie mille comunque
<paccez> gentilissimo ;)
<pigeta> paccez: di dove sei?
<paccez> Vicino a Cremona
<legnano> ragazzi mi aiutate per favore... non voglio installare windoz!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pigeta> legnano : io da quello che ho sentito attualmente non è ancora possibile vedere la rai in streaming
<legnano> vale lo stesso per mediaset
<legnano> a me interessava quello
<legnano> ?
<pigeta> mmm nn so controllo
<legnano> grazie
<paccez> legnano, scarica questa pre-release e dovrebbe funzionare http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx
<legnano> ok provo.... meglio togliere l'altra o non fa nulla?
<paccez> togli prima l'altra
<pigeta> paccez : spiegami na cosa
<legnano> ok
<pigeta> il lug di cremona è sempre attivo?
<paccez> pigeta, dimmi
<paccez> pigeta, cosa intendi?
<pigeta> paccez : hai detto che gli devi portare il pc.A chi? hanno un centro tipo magazzino ecc?
<paccez> No, c'è una sede
<paccez> ed ogni martedì ci si trova
<paccez> a volte si aiutano i neofiti che vengono per provare qualcosa, a volte si fanno corsi, a volte si chiacchiera e basta
<paccez> o, spesso, si organizzano le partecipazioni a fiere & co.
<pigeta> paccez : interessante
<paccez> molto ;)
<paccez> niente, vado su a vedere un po' di calcio
<paccez> grazie ancora pigeta ;)
<paccez> buon pomeriggio
<legnano> grazie a tutti...ciao
<stevr1it> hi mi aiuta con i crash di open office? Uso ubuntu 10.10 ecco il report che riguarda java envirìonment  http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<michelefreschi> ciao io ho ancora un problema con il menù risorse che mi apre sempre totem (o se disinstallo Vlc) ho già provato a riazzerare gnome e nautilus... ma niente. altre idee
<mattre> salve...c'è qualche anima pia che mi può aiutare con i driver della scheda video del mio pc?
<pigeta> samba funziona anche con win 7?
<e-DIO-t> oh yes
<e-DIO-t> non credo che per l'occasione abbiano riscritto netbios, per lo meno
<emy> ho attaccato il lettore mp4,mi ha scansionato tutte le canzoni ma vicino al file esce un simbolo rosso come se nn trova il formato del file. dove posso scaricare plugins mp3?
<stevr1it> e-DIO-t, ho sempre il problema con openoffice http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<stevr1it> ceh crascha orami dappertutto
<OverMe> emy, hai ubuntu o kubuntu?
<OverMe> stevr1it, prova a installare java della sun e levare l'open
<emy> ubuntu
<OverMe> emy, installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stevr1it> sii più chiarao, disinstalalre tutto openoffice e tutti i java della sun?
<OverMe> o_O
<stevr1it> OverMe,  hai dei suggerimenti da riga di comando inveche che cercare tutti i pacchetti?
<OverMe> stevr1it, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<OverMe> quando hai fatto leviamo quello open
<stevr1it> OverMe, install o remove
<OverMe> se c'è scritto install sarà install
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> OverMe, sono già instalalti automaticamente
<OverMe> allora dammi un: dpkg -l | grep -i java
<OverMe> metti sul pastebin
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552161/
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<OverMe> prima di dirgli di si fai vedere sul paste cosa ti vuole levare
<stevr1it> OverMe, fatto
<OverMe> vabbè, fammi vedere tutto sul paste
<stevr1it> OverMe, ops ho fatto purgare il tutto ti facico vedere cosa ha tolto
<OverMe> fammi vedere tutto
<stevr1it> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552163/
<pigeta> ma il comando cp dato da super-user ha la funzione di "taglia" piu che "copia" giusto?
<OverMe> stevr1it, riprova a vedere se crasha
<OverMe> pigeta, no, per tagliare si usa mv
<stevr1it> ok ci impiega un ameszzora buona ci vediamo dopo?
<OverMe> :O
<pigeta> si ok visto male io
<go^> sera
<go^> Qualcuno sa come tenere uno sfondo diverso per ognuno dei 4 desktop ?
<enzotib> go^, c'è un plugin in compiz-fusion-plugin-extra
<go^> installo
<enzotib> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ubot-it> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra): Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2440 kB, installed size 9756 kB
<enzotib> go^, devi però dire a nautilus di non disegnare il desktop
<enzotib> go^, e non avrai le icone del desktop anymore
<go^> avevo provato in questo modo però a pensarci ben
<go^> chissene delle icone..però mi creava parecchi problemi
<go^> (grafici)
<enzotib> go^, per nautilus: gconf-editor poi /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<go^> grazie, riprovo magari non da problemi dopo la formattazione
<go^> niente..
<go^> enzotib, o è buggato il plugin o va in conflitto con qualcosa nel mio pc:)
<enzotib> go^, hai messo a posto nautilus come ho detto?
<go^> sisi
<go^> ma infatti cambia anche gli sfondi
<go^> solo che è buggato..se sposto le finestre rimane la "scia"
<go^> se clicco "mostra desktop" si sovrappongono le finestre una sull'altra
<go^> senza considera che mi imposta 4 sfondi neri ^^
<go^> googlo, vediamo cosa trovo
<syutchkin69> salve a tutti
<stevr1it> OverMe, ancora crashat
<stevr1it> crashato openoffice
<syutchkin69> rieccomi, salve volevo sapere se percaso xubuntu aveva qualche problema di compatibilità con l'ormai vecchio eeepc 701, perché attualmente lo sto installando
<syutchkin69> spero solo di trovarmi bene
<syutchkin69> perché dopo aver installato la LTS di xubuntu, avevo problemi con i repository degli aggiornamenti
<pigeta> scusate ho una ati 4350 con i driver proprietari amd compatibili ubuntu e vorrei abilitare l'uscita s-video
<pigeta> anche se accedo in modalita amministratore al ati catalyst control center posso selezionare il monitor della tv ma non mi lascia attivarlo è sempre disattivato
<piuccio> Ho una chiavetta usb di alice per connettere il pc fisso ad internet ma ubuntu non la vede, cosa bisogna fare?
<leopesto> piuccio, modello della chiavetta?
<piuccio> Quella di alice 2 plus o quella D-Link che viene data insieme al modem ruter d-link 810 mi interessa di più la seconda
<leopesto> perfetto...
<leopesto> dkt-810?
<piuccio> si
<leopesto> ok, é una dwa-140 con chipset ralink rt73
<leopesto> non dovresti aver alcun tipo di problema (la ho nel mediacenter)
<leopesto> i driver son gia nel kernel...
<leopesto> prova a dare "lsmod | grep rt" e copiami il risultato su pastebin
<piuccio> ascoltami, di ubuntu ho la versione 9.4
<leopesto> !paste pigeta
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste pigeta'
<leopesto> scusa pigeta
<leopesto> va bene comunque... anche se ti consiglierei l'upgrade alla 10.04 che é lts
<piuccio> ci sono delle cose che non capisco: che significadare "lsmode |grep rt" e copiare il risultato su pastebin?
<leopesto> piuccio, guarda... quando tu dò un comando devi lanciarlo (copiarlo e premere enter) da terminale... il terminale lo trovi in applicazioni→accessori
<leopesto> poi ti verran scritte un paio di cose... quello che necessito é che tu me le copi (le sottolinei e poi premi maiuscola+ctrl+c) e me le incolli su pastebin, e poi mi mandi il link
<leopesto> !paste | piuccio
<ubot-it> piuccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<piuccio> A si, penso di aver capito, un pò, scusami ma non sono esperto. Tutto questo lo farò dopo, adesso cercherò di scaricare la versione 10.4 e sostituirla alla 9.4 per vedere se avviene il riconoscimento e dopo il resto. Grazie di tutto
<roxxxxx> oj
<piuccio> prova pastebin
<attempt> http://img406.imageshack.us/i/schermata42n.png/    kde  errore si kbuildsycoca non so come rimediare. grazie.
<attempt> di*
<paganini> volevo sapere che driver devo installare per la scheda wireless BCM4313 per aircrack,grazie
<paganini> non mi va in monitor mode
<enzotib> !aircrack | paganini
<ubot-it> paganini: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<jester-> sera
<Anf3t4m1n> ciao a tutti
<Anf3t4m1n> qualcuno ha voglia di aiutare un povero noob con i suoi problemi di scheda audio?
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<Anf3t4m1n> ;O
<Anf3t4m1n> fatto
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto: scusa la mia ignoranza.. ora cosa dovrebbe succedere?! :)
<leopesto> é uscito qualcosa?
<Anf3t4m1n> si
<Anf3t4m1n> 6 righe
<leopesto> ok
<Anf3t4m1n> con pulseaudio evidenziato in rosso
<leopesto> allora sudo apt-get install pavumeter
<Anf3t4m1n> ok, sta scaricando
<Anf3t4m1n> ma come fai a darmi istruzioni se nn conosci il problema??
<leopesto> fammi indovinare il problema... non senti niente?
<Anf3t4m1n> eh bhe
<Anf3t4m1n> asd
<euca> qualcuno sa come ricompilare un driver per adattatore wireless o scaricato i file dal produttore e ho 2 cartelle: module e wpa supplicant
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto: ha finito l'installazione
<leopesto> euca, che chiavetta?
<euca> li devo installare entrambi? seguendo un ordine preciso?
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, applicazioni → audio&video → pulseaudio volume meter
<euca> tp link tl wn 321g
<euca> leopesto
<leopesto> ha ralink rt73, da quel che ricordo
<leopesto> oh, oppure atheros
<euca> mmm non so so che mi funziona male
<euca> come faccio a vedere?
<leopesto> come si chiama la cartella coi driver scusami?
<euca> leopesto è solo un numero a molte cifre l'ho scaricata qua http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WN321G&h=V1
<leopesto> euca, dai lsusb e posta su pastebin
<leopesto> !pastebin | euca
<ubot-it> euca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto: sono dentro al programma.. i volumi son al massimo
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> ragazzi ho dei problemi con la web cam,l'iimagine è ribaltata qualcuno può aiutarmi
<leopesto> tatan! rt73!
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> grazie mille
<leopesto> euca, c'é gia il driver sul kernel che funziona benissimo
<leopesto> dai "lsmod | grep rt" e posta il risultato su pastebin
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, vai su uscite... quante schede hai?
<Anf3t4m1n> 3
<euca> leopesto http://paste.ubuntu.com/552206/
<Anf3t4m1n> integrata, una cuffia USB che funziona, e la scheda pci
<leopesto> devi trovare quella giusta e premere il visto
<leopesto> euca, lsmod | grep rt, grazie :)
<euca> leopesto...ho grossi problemi da un anno a questa parte la connessione mi va pianissimo su una linea in cui altri pc con altri os vanno bene...dopo l'aggiornamento di ubuntu ha cominciato ad andare bene anche la mia...tempo un giorno si è ribloccata...tutto lentissimo a livelli esasperanti e sconnessioni continue
<euca> stamattina mentre era tutto piantato ho sganciato la ciavetta a pc acceso e l'ho rinfilata dopo qualche minuto magia andava velocissimo...tempo 1 ora tutto dinuovo piantato
<euca> provo
<jester-> tOnY_bE_GoOd: aggiungi sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libv4l  poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade queondo a fatto disattiva  il repo
<euca> leopesto http://paste.ubuntu.com/552207/
<leopesto> euca, ciola!
<euca> jester- ciao non so se ieri sera ti sono arrivati i ringraziamenti visto che andavo a singhiozzo
<leopesto> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<leopesto> e aggiungi alla fine...
<leopesto> blacklist rt2500usb
<jester-> euca: no problem e non sono necessari
<leopesto> blacklist rt2x00usb
<leopesto> blacklist rt2x00lib
<euca> ho aperto black list ma cosa sto facendo?
<leopesto> euca, incolla alla fine quei tre comandi
<euca> incollati alla fine del testo
<leopesto> in questo modo quei 3 moduli non verranno più caricati... perché fanno conflitto col vero rt733usb
<leopesto> rt73usb*
<leopesto> ok, salvi, chiudi e riavvii
<euca> ah.....fatto salvato ora riavvio...a frappoco e grazie per ora
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto: qua nn si sente nulla :(
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> jester come faccio a disattivare i repo
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, provati tutti e 3?
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto: so per certo qual'e' la scheda
<Anf3t4m1n> ma nn si sente una mazza
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, se non va "alsamixer" e controlla sia tutto al massimo e che non ci siano MM in basso
<Anf3t4m1n> pure facendo i suoni di prova
<Anf3t4m1n> sisi gia fatto
<Anf3t4m1n> son connesso in spdif per me e' per quello il problema
<leopesto> é la scheda pci?
<Anf3t4m1n> si
<leopesto> che scheda é?
<Anf3t4m1n> auzen x-mistyque gold
<Anf3t4m1n> avra' 3 anni credo
<Anf3t4m1n> mystique
<Anf3t4m1n> pero' sia sotto win che qua me la vede come c-media
<Anf3t4m1n> pero' su win va.. qua no :|
<Anf3t4m1n> opporcazza troia
<Anf3t4m1n> funziona
<Anf3t4m1n> FUNZIA
<Anf3t4m1n> pero' credo mi vada in stereo
<leopesto> ok :)
<Anf3t4m1n> anziche in dolby
<euca> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leopesto> euca, ben tornato...
<Alex99> Ciao, quali sono i corrispondenti comandi in ubuntu di: CRTL-ALT-CANC in win? grazie
<euca> leopesto ti incollo il nuovo log di lsmod | grep rt
<leopesto> alessiofachechi, non ci sono, semplice :)
<euca> leopesto http://paste.ubuntu.com/552209/
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto: mi si sente solo dal center -.-
<Anf3t4m1n> e dal sub
<leopesto> euca, ma blacklist rt2x00lib e blacklist rt2x00usb li hai messi nel blacklist.conf?
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, provato coi jack?
<Anf3t4m1n> son connesso in spdif... un unico rca che trasmette in digitale al dolby
<leopesto> si, ok, ma i jack li hai provati?
<euca> mi era partita xchat
<Anf3t4m1n> no... nn avrei modo di attaccare il dolby con i jack... cuffie nn ne ho :(
<euca> leopesto ti è arrivato il nuovo log di lsmod | grep rt
<euca> ?
<leopesto> euca, si....
<leopesto> euca, ma blacklist rt2x00lib e blacklist rt2x00usb li hai messi nel blacklist.conf?
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, io il 5.1 lo attacco con 3 jack
<euca> si li ho messi ora ricontrollo
<euca> cmq qui sembra ci siano sempre prob
<leopesto> copiami tutto il blacklist.conf va...
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto, il mio 5.1 ha solo entrate ottiche digitali e una digitale e basta
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, ok, non so che dirti :)
<leopesto> come hai detto che ti vede di modello la scheda ubuntu?
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto, se faccio pero' il sound test il suono esce da tutti gli altoparlanti... solo il lettore mp3 si sente dal front
<Matt_91> volevo configurare sul mio server php che quando un utente carica un eseguibile php con errori e poi lo va ad eseguire, gli vengano fuori gli errori per il quale non funziona, ho cercato e cercato e cercato, ma non trovo nulla al riguardo, sapete come fare?
<Anf3t4m1n> cm8738
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, che riproduttore usi?
<euca> leopesto ho messo questi blacklist rt2500usb blacklist rt2x00usb blacklist rt2x00lib
<Anf3t4m1n> amarok
<leopesto> in colonna?
<euca> pero in effetti nel log compaiono...
<euca> si
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, usi kde?
<euca> in colonna alla fine del file
<Anf3t4m1n> si capo
<Anf3t4m1n> uso kubuntu
<leopesto> euca, dai...
<leopesto> sudo modprobe -r rt2x00usb
<jester-> tOnY_bE_GoOd: softare center/modifica/sorgenti software/altro software e togli la spunta
<leopesto> sudo modprobe -r rt2x00lib
<leopesto> e prova a riconnetterrti
<Anf3t4m1n> leopesto: anche youtube si sente cosi'.. pero' il fruscio dalle casse laterali esce
<Anf3t4m1n> anzi
<Matt_91> ok, mi sono arrangiato, ho trovato l'impostazione
<Anf3t4m1n> mi correggo
<Anf3t4m1n> esce da tutte le casse
<Anf3t4m1n> ma dalle laterali e' molto basso
<euca> leopesto scusa se le sparo ma ci sto capendo fino ad un certo punto con  sudo modprobe -r rt2x00usb mi da FATAL: Module rt2x00usb is in use
<leopesto> euca, giusto, devi disconnetterti, dare i due comandi... e connetterti
<leopesto> Anf3t4m1n, alsamixer devi tirare tutto al massimo
<Anf3t4m1n> sisi e' gia tutto al max
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> jester ho fatto tutto ma l'immagine della webcam è sempre ribaltata
<jester-> tOnY_bE_GoOd: ha aggiornato qualcosa?
<jester-> di solito risolve
<leopesto> tOnY_bE_GoOd, che software usi?
<leopesto> per vedere la webcam...
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> come distro dici?
<leopesto> no
<leopesto> come programma
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> skype e cheese
<jester-> tOnY_bE_GoOd: sudo apt-get update libv4l-0
<leopesto> skype devi attivarli i v4l quando lo lanci se no serve a niente...
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> e come dovrei fare?
<leopesto>  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<leopesto>  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so cheese
<jester-> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so amsn
<leopesto> -.-'
<pigeta> qualcuno ha scheda video ati e s-video?^
<leopesto> pigeta, ma usare la vga tipo? :)
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> rgazzi mi spiace dirvelo ma sto sempre a testa in giù
<leopesto> cosa ti dice il terminale?
<e-DIO-t> mmh o persone serie -> ma dselect qualcuno l'hai mai usato per qualcosa di utile? Se si, cosa?
<leopesto> tOnY_bE_GoOd, lancia cheese o skype con uno di quei due comandi... prova la webcam, etc,... e poi copia tutto quello che c'é scritto sul terminale su pastebin
<euca> leopesto io ho dato i due comandi da terminale ma poi quando digito lsmod | grep rt mi da un log analogo al precedente
<euca> rt2x00usb e lib stanno sempre li
<karza> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere un consiglio?
<e-DIO-t> dipende dall'argomento del consiglio direi
<leopesto> euca, i comandi ti restituevano la bash senza commenti?
<euca> leopesto si
<karza> volume ideali per la partizione di ubuntu in dual boot
<euca> nessuno commento
<e-DIO-t> 191/196 corrette.
<e-DIO-t> volume ideali?!
<e-DIO-t> chevvordi'?
<leopesto> e-DIO-t, immagino quanto spazio dargli
<e-DIO-t> leopesto, mmh si è possibile!
<e-DIO-t> "quanto basta" è una risposta ridicola o è la domanda ad essere assurda?
<Anf3t4m1n> mi consigliate un buon lettore mp3 per kubuntu?
 * e-DIO-t è sempre piu' perplesso.
<leopesto> e-DIO-t, io gli direi tutto il disco... a che serve un dual-boot... ubuntu basta e avanza!
<karza_> scusate, caduto
<e-DIO-t> ahaha leopesto -> a gioca' ai videogiochi e usare photoshop :)
<karza_> ....
<e-DIO-t> bentornato e benuscito karza_  :)
<karza_> :)
<e-DIO-t> come ci si sente a vedersi cadere? ^_^
<karza_> usavo gia solo ubuntu
<go^> :D
<karza_> ma ogni tanto ho avutop roblemi con i driver delle periferiche
<leopesto> karza_, che periferiche=
<karza_> la stampante per esempio
<karza_> la brother non aveva ancora i driver del mio modello
<leopesto> che modello era?
<karza_> ma per il resto è ovviamente da preferire l'ubuntu su tutta la linea
<go^> <leopesto> e-DIO-t, io gli direi tutto il disco... a che serve un dual-boot... ubuntu basta e avanza! <-- Falso !
<karza_> una brother ma non ricordo la sigla
<euca> leopesto scusa ma qua la connessione va e viene dicevo i comandi non mi hanno restituito nessun commento
<leopesto> go^, ?_?
<go^> "ubuntu basta e avanza!" = falso;)
<leopesto> 3 anni che in casa mia non entra un pc senza linux...
<leopesto> non so che ci fai tu col pc...
<go^> se vuoi giocare a call of duty 2 in multiplayer con xfire, tanto per dirne una, la vedo dura:)
<go^> se vuoi usare lavorare con programmi tipo Unigraphics idem..e sarebbe comunque da pazzi emulare un programma tanto complesso (Sempre se ci riesci) :)
<karza_> cmq, su 500 GB di hd ho lasciato solo 80 GB al winzozz e ora devo dividere circa 370 Gb tra dati e ubuntu. quanto ne lascio al linux?
<leopesto_lxde> il 4 lo danno perfetto con wine.. ma per giocare ci son le console...
<e-DIO-t> ad ogni modo tutto questo mi sembra molto da -it-chat
<go^> "per giocare ci sono le console" difendi così la tua tesi? ahah :D
<leopesto_lxde> go^, viè di là!
<go^> massì ;) tanto non sta a parla nessuno, che fastidio diamo ^^
<e-DIO-t> karza_, dipende dall'uso che ne fai: a occhio io darei 20 gb all'os, 2xRam allo swap, un paio a /tmp e il resto a /home
<leopesto_lxde> euca, lasciami finire sta puntata di burn notice e poi controllo qui sul media che moduli ho in esecuzione
<leopesto_lxde> go^, non era una domanda
<go^> ahah dai asp
<leopesto_lxde> !chat | go^
<ubot-it> go^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<euca> leopesto_lxde : ti aspetto fiducioso :-)
<karza_> ma swap e tmp non li gestisce ubuntu in automatico all'installazione?
<giovanni61> sera
<e-DIO-t> karza_, se mi chiedi come fa le partizioni, immagino che tu le voglia fa a mano! Altrimenti di che stiamo a parla'? :P
<karza_> volevo solo sapere quanto spazio mi conveniva lasciare al sistema operativo per creare una partizione dati abbastanza grande, non vorrei penalizzare le prestazioni di ubuntu con troppo poco spazio, nè lasciarne inutilizzato dedicandogliene troppo (ammesso che sia possibile...)
<kunta> salve chi sa dirmi che fare quando mi viene preposto lo scaricamento di file o pacchetti di aggiornamenti. devo scaricarli tutti  , sempre ho solo quelli che ho innstallato nel mio pc???
<giovanni61> ho installato ora ubuntu 10.10, ma alla fase iniziale ho dovuto sostituire il mouse ottico con tastiera wireless con un mouse ps/2 come mai non funziona il mouse ottico mentre in windows xp questo funziona
<e-DIO-t> mah tieni conto che l'installazione "pura" prende meno di 3 gb..poi dipende da quanto spazio ritieni di aver bisogno per installare $quellochettipare
<kunta> ho ubuntu 10.4
<enzotib> kunta, se te lo propone il gestore aggiornamenti, ti conviene farli tutti
<leopesto> jester-, quello della webcam s'é poi rifatto vivo?
<e-DIO-t> giovanni61, io scommetto "perchè è un mouse wireless di microsoft/trust/kraun"
<enzotib> giovanni61, hai provato a rimettere la tastiera wireless dopo l'installazione?
<kunta> inoltre vorrei saper che faccio della pagina iniziale che mi si riempie sembre + di versioni 2.6.32.22.88 linux imag generic pae??? posso cancellare e come fare ? ho lnstallato anche xp
<kunta> enzotib:  ok grazie.
<karza_> grazie e-dio
<kunta> cosa mi dici della pagina iniziale?
<giovanni61> grazie ragazzi, la tastiera funziona è il mouse che non va,, anzi il tasto destro funziona pure lo scroll, ma il sensore è fermo sul video
<kunta> quella dove ho la possibilità di scegliere con quale sistema operativo accedere
<kunta> ho fatto una domanda troppo difficile ho di non facile comprensione?
<emy> con "arista trans coder" cerco il lettore mp4 che ho collegato ma quando seleziono il dispositivo, mi dice "impossibile montare "
<K99Brain> kunta, basta che disinstalli i kernel vecchi
<K99Brain> kunta, inoltre gli aggiornamenti falli isempre
<emy> ho attaccato un mp4,ma quando lo cerco mi dice "impossibile montare"
<giovanni61> non cè soluzione ragazzi ??
<kunta> ci sono, già che ci sei mi dici anche come disinstallarli?
<K99Brain> kunta, dal software center
<K99Brain> kunta, ma occhio a lasciare almeno gli ultimi 2
<kunta> vorrei lasciare solo xp e la versione di ubuntu 9.10
<K99Brain> kunta, i pacchetti da togliere si chiamano linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic e simili
<K99Brain> kunta, dammi retta, almeno un paio di kernel lasciali
<roxxxx> salve.. ho inst e disinst kubuntu ( su ubuntu) poi ho resettato e non mi fa piu entrare in ubuntu
<kunta> grazie ci sono. e stasera di sicuro ne approfitto per altre domande.  grazie
<K99Brain> roxxxx, accedi da recovery
<roxxxx> ok come si fa?
<K99Brain> roxxxx, scegli la shell di root
<K99Brain> roxxxx, all'avvio
<roxxxx> si..
<roxxxx> all avvio sceglo ubuntu e poi mi viene schermo nero..
<K99Brain> roxxxx, poi dai il comando sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<roxxxx> spe ma come scelgo sta shell di root?
<giovanni61> ok grazie ragazzi scusate il disturbo, rimetto ancora il mio xp  ciao a tutti
<K99Brain> roxxxx, all'avvio, al grub
<K99Brain> roxxxx, segli il kernel recovery
<roxxxx> hm ma non so dove a me chiede solo sul boot che sist op scegliere altro niente
<K99Brain> roxxxx, ma hai installato con wubi?
<K99Brain> roxxxx, hai ubuntu dentro win?
<roxxxx> nono
<K99Brain> e allora il menu di grub dovresti averlo
<roxxxx> ma devo cliccare qualcosa per farlo apparire?
<roxxxx> quando accendo ce il dual boot con ubuntu ubuntu memtest e win7 poi sceglo ubuntu e mi scrive ubuntu checking dick e poi schermata nera
<K99Brain> roxxxx, eh
<K99Brain> roxxxx, e il secondo ubuntu
<K99Brain> roxxxx, leggi bene
<K99Brain> roxxxx, c'è scritto recovery
<roxxxx> a ok
<roxxxx> allora klicco la 2
<roxxxx> e poi
<roxxxx> ?
<K99Brain> roxxxx, poi ti compare un menu per scegleire la shell di root
<K99Brain> roxxxx, da li puoi dare comandi
<roxxxx> a ok allora li incollo quello di sopra
<K99Brain> roxxxx, si, anzi
<K99Brain> roxxxx, senza sudo
<roxxxx> a ok
<K99Brain> roxxxx, che dalla shell di root non serve
<roxxxx> ok provo e ti faccio sapere
<kunta> sembrava +facilema non riesco a vedere le scritte cosi come appaiono nella schermata inizilale. dal sofware center non riesco a regolarmi
<enzotib> kunta, dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<rfdibose> buona sera a tutti!
<enzotib> !pastebin | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rfdibose> c'è qualcuno esperto di reti che può darmi una mano^?
<enzotib> !chiedi | rfdibose
<ubot-it> rfdibose: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<K99Brain> !qualcuno | rfdibose
<ubot-it> rfdibose: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kunta> che ti past se non so do cavolo andare
<K99Brain> kunta, apri un terminale
<K99Brain> kunta, e dai il comando che ti ha dato enzotib
<kunta> fatto
<roxxxx> Kbrain99
<enzotib> kunta, il link?
<roxxxx> non funzionava il comando
<rfdibose> mi collego a internet con chiavetta HG3 e ho impostato una connessione VPN con certificato, nome e psw. Quando mi collego il NetworkManager dice che le due connessioni sono attive, ma in realtà non gira né Internet né la VPN
<roxxxx> scriveva unable to locate package ubuntu e package desktop
<K99Brain> roxxxx, che errore?
<K99Brain> roxxxx, ubuntu-desktop
<roxxxx> ecco
<K99Brain> roxxxx, c'è un trattino, non uno spazio
<roxxxx> haha riprovo
<kunta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552234/
<kunta> non ricordavo l'incollo:::
<enzotib> kunta, sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l | awk '/linux-image-2/ { print $2 }' | egrep -v '26|27')
<K99Brain> enzotib, poi glielo spieghi anche a kunta eh
<K99Brain> :P
<emy> come faccio a montare un mp4 della samsung
<leopesto> euca_, é giusto che rimangano i rt2x00
<emy> ?
<rfdibose> la cosa strana è che se mi collego a VPN attraverso una macchina virtuale e un client di Win tutto funziona...
<roxxxxxx> Kbrain errore
<K99Brain> roxxxxxx, che errore?
<euca_> leopesto quindi li elimino dalla blacklist?
<roxxxxxx> unable to fetch some archivies
<K99Brain> roxxxxxx, la connessione a internet è attiva?
<roxxxxxx> maybe run apt-get update
<leopesto> euca_, se continua ad andarti a rilento controlla che non stai usando tutta la banda da un altro pc o che il vicino ti stia usando la rete :P
<roxxxxxx> no ho provato prima
<leopesto> euca_, si... pero l'rt2570 lascialo
<roxxxxxx> con root + network non voleva connettere
<leopesto> quello non deve eseguirsi ;)
<euca_> leopesto però mi ha rimosso rt2500usb
<euca_> a ok
<roxxxxxx> scrive anche "maybe try --fix-missing"
<euca_> no impossibile perchè la ruberebbe solo a me e non ai miei coinquilini
<leopesto> il blacklist rt2500usb (o rt2570 cos'era poi) lasciamo ;)
<leopesto> lascialo*
<euca_> cmq qualndo salvo il file di blacklist mi da una serie di erri :error: line 3: bad flagvector ecc ecc
<euca_> ok
<kunta> come potevo farlo da solo?? non esiste un t5asto canc da utilizzare selezionando la vecchia versione?
<K99Brain> roxxxxxx, prova sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<euca_> leopesto grazie per l'aiuto provo a riavviare e in serata controllo come va
<K99Brain> roxxxxxx, anzi, senza sudo
<roxxxxxx> ok
<K99Brain> roxxxxxx, che connessione hai?
<roxxxxxx> seti brain ma se su quel menu scelgo repair?
<K99Brain> roxxxxxx, cavo?
<roxxxxxx> wifi
<rfdibose> qualcuno potrebbe aiutare anche me?
<roxxxxxx> wifi
<K99Brain> roxxxxxx, usa un cavo, che il wifi da shell è complicato
<jester-> rfdibose: circa?
<roxxxxxx> hm ok
<rfdibose> jester - mi collego a internet con chiavetta HG3 e ho impostato una connessione VPN con certificato, nome e psw. Quando mi collego il NetworkManager dice che le due connessioni sono attive, ma in realtà non gira né Internet né la VPN
<rfdibose> la cosa strana è che se mi collego a VPN attraverso una macchina virtuale e un client di Win tutto funziona...
<jester-> rfdibose: pecchè due connessioni?
<emy> che sintassi ha il comando mount?
<jester-> rfdibose: penso che: o si la vpn o la normale internet
<e-DIO-t> mount /dev /path -o options
<enzotib> emy, mount -o opzioni -t fstype device mount-point
<rfdibose> una è per uscire sulla rete, l'altra è per connettermi a una VPN
<kunta> cosa mi dite della 10.10
<e-DIO-t> ma soprattutto, non te la scrive co' mount --help ?
<enzotib> !chat | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> kunta, rimani alla 10.04
<enzotib> K99Brain, non fare terrorismo
<jester-> rfdibose: la rete vpn rete è
<kunta> condivido con te pienamente...
<e-DIO-t> io voto K99Brain .
<K99Brain> \o/
<jester-> rfdibose: ontendi che ti devi collegare a una rete vpn?
<kunta> iultimo consiglio per stasera . cosa consigliate per la posta ? evolution
<kunta> come faccio a tenere traccia di queste notizie. come archiviarle??
<jester-> !logs | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<legnano> ciao a tutti
<legnano> sapete come posso far vedere le usb a windoz installato con virtualbox?
<legnano> grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto
<jester-> legnano: quale vbox hai installato
<kunta> come tengo traccia del giorno e dell'ora?
<legnano> vbox ose
<jester-> kunta: vai nel log e fatti un copia incolla in un file
<legnano> ubunt e' la versione maverik
<jester-> legnano: ose el va no toglilo e metti quello da sito sun
<legnano> nel senso che fa schifo?
<jester-> legnano: nel senso che è limitato
<legnano> capisco
<legnano> che palle mezza giornata buttata
<K99Brain> kunta, oppure installati un client chat serio, così hai i tuoi log pwersonali con tanto di data e ora
<jester-> legnano: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<kunta> cacchio , dimmi se hai tempo come fare
<jester-> legnano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<legnano> jester: ma quale scarico dall elenco?
<legnano> jester: trovato grazie
<jester-> legnano: hai una 32 o 64 bit
<legnano> jester: ultima domanda.... ma adesso se disinstallo wbox ose mi toglie anche il disco virtuale o fa casino?
<legnano> 32 ma ho gia fatto grazie
<roxxxxx> kbrain ankora niente
<jester-> legnano: non togli
<roxxxxx> ho fatto tutto come mi hai detto perin ubuntu non entra
<jester-> legnano: condigliabiel aggiungere il repo cosi te la tiene aggiornata in automatico
<K99Brain> roxxxxx, ma che errore ottieni quando cerchi di avviare ubuntu?
<legnano> jester: quindi prima tolgo il disco virtuale e poi disinstallo la vbox ose giusto?
<kunta> <K99Brain> kunta, oppure installati un client chat serio, così hai i tuoi log pwersonali con tanto di data e ora. COMEfaccio?
<roxxxxx> nessuno sono scermata nera
<jester-> legnano: sudo gedit /etc/apt-sources.list
<K99Brain> kunta, dal software center
<K99Brain> kunta, ad esempio, installa xchat
<K99Brain> roxxxxx, al login ci arriva?
<roxxxxx> nono
<roxxxxx> senti ma repair non risoverebbe?
<K99Brain> roxxxxx, forse
<K99Brain> roxxxxx, prova
<roxxxxx> ok provo.. se non sai se ce un modo per vedere da win i file di ubuntu?
<K99Brain> roxxxxx, con il nuovo filesystem ext4 non lo so
<roxxxxx> ok
<roxxxxx> thnaks
<K99Brain> roxxxxx, col vecchio ext3 c'era un driver, ma adesso col nuovo non so se hanno fatto quaqlcosa
<roxxxxx> ok
<EsUlU> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià EsUlU
<EsUlU> jester- posso un attimo disturbarti in pvt senza rompere in chan
<EsUlU> please
<kunta> poi che si fa?
<go^> roxxxxx, che filesystem hai messo nella partizione che vuoi leggere ?
<go^> per ext3 c'è un driver, per ext4 un programma
<K99Brain> roxxxxx, http://www.ginlemonblog.com/leggere-ext4-da-windows-finalmente-si-puo/
<kunta> sarebbe irc Xchat?
<K99Brain> kunta, si
<K99Brain> kunta, questa net è IRC
<kunta> questa dove siamo ora?
<K99Brain> si
<kunta> ok , avro bisogno anche di un nick.
<kunta> mi daà installato.  come ci accedo?
<kunta_> sono entrato.
<kunta_> che faccio ?
<RotnRoll> prova
<RotnRoll> scusate
<federico> ciao a tutti, ieri sera ho installato ubuntu 10.10 32 bit sul mio portatile, ma ho un problema con una chiavetta internet della tim, ovvero non riesco ad installarla
<jester-> federico: di solito telcazz mette i driver linux nella penna
<federico> sì infatti ci sono, però non so come installarli su ubuntu
<federico> scusatemi, ma è da ieri che ho questo sistema operativo e sono ancora alle prime armi xD
<jester-> federico: e di solito c'è anche un file install e readme con le istruzioni
<Anf3t4m1n> federico sei messo come me, pure io ho installato 2 giorni fa per la prima volta linux, e pure io mi chiamo federico!
<Anf3t4m1n> e' il nome della nabbaggine
<jester-> federico: ci dovrebbe essere uno script da lanciare da terminale
<federico> sì ma non sono abbastanza chiare le informazioni... il read me dice: Run "install" in TERMINAL to install Alice Mobile E169
<federico> ho provato ma mi dice che non esiste la directory... boh!
<jester-> federico il file sta dentro a una cartella linux?
<federico> esattamente, l'ho incollata sul desktop di ubuntu
<jester-> federico: devi essere ol terminale nello stesso posto dove sta il file da lanciare o dargli il pat
<jester-> federico: hai compiato la cartella?
<jester-> copiato*
<federico> sì ho copiato la cartella che c'era sulla chiavetta
<jester-> federico: nome cartella?
<federico> LINUX
<jester-> federico: apri un terminale
<federico> dentro ci sono vari file, tra cui un file "install" che però non riesco ad eseguire
<federico> ok
<jester-> federico: cd Scrivania/LINUX
<jester-> federico: sudo ./install
<federico> ok fatto
<federico> ho inserito anche la password
<federico> ora?
<jester-> federico: dopo la pass dai enter
<federico> mi dice: command not found
<federico> aspetta, ti copio e incollo cosa dice il file readme, magari può aiutare
<federico> --How to Install----------------------
<federico> 1. Run "install" in TERMINAL to install Alice MOBILE E169
<federico>    eg: # /<path>/install
<federico>    
<federico> 2. If you had installed this software in your system before, you will get a prompt: "The software is exist, do you want overwrites? ([Y]/[N])", enter "y" to overwrites or "n" to exit.
<jester-> fede
<jester-> federico: non incollare un canale, usa pastebin, o il bot ti butta fuori
<jester-> federico:  devi dare sudo ./install
<federico> ok!
<jester-> li dentro alla LINUX
<jester-> metti la pass che non vedi e dai enter
<federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552248/
<federico> metto sudo ./install ma mi dice: Command not found
<jester-> federico: e 4 sei nella cartella LINUX col terminale?
<federico> sì, sono nella cartella
<jester-> federico: ls
<jester-> c'è install?
<federico> sì
<lukafulmine> vi volevo chiedere una cosa per caso sapete spiegarmi il perchè se io faccio: ffmpeg -i AVATAR.avi -ab 128 -ar 44100 Pianoforte.mp3 il programma mi risponde Encoder (codec id 86017) not found for output stream #0.0 scusate ma ho già cercato su google e non ho trovato soluzione, ho anche provato a compilarlo manualmente e mi da lo stesso problema...qualcuno mi sa rispondere per caso?
<jester-> federico: chmod +x install
<jester-> federico: prova sudo sh install
<federico> ok mi dice: " Please input the install path[/usr/local/Alice_MOBILE_E1692]"
<jester-> federico: enter
<tntdev> salve
<federico> dice che è stata installata!
<jester-> federico: riavvia e prova
<federico> ok aspettate che riavvio
<jester-> federico: dovrebbe averti messo anche il programmillo ma non so come lo trovi
<HoldenC> lukafulmine: due cose: 1) -ab 128000 2) ti serve compilarlo con libmp3lame abilitata
<RotnRoll> Salve a tutti, una domanda: ora ho ubuntu 10.10 installato insieme a vista su 3 partizioni, ovvero la swap, una partizione con punto di mount / e una con punto di mount /home. Ora se io volessi reinstallare ubuntu senza perdere però i vari dati che ho nella partizione montata come /home basta che durante l'installazione di ubuntu formatti la sola partizione che ora è montata come / montando nuovamente la stessa con
<RotnRoll> / ?
<tntdev> si RotnRoll
<tntdev> poi selezioni la partizione home sempre come home ma non la fai formattare
<HoldenC> RotnRoll: esatto, formatta solo /, e digli di mettere /home nella partizione che contiene la home (ma questa non formattarla)
<RotnRoll> stupendo, grazie mille :) ultima domanda: per avere i programmi tutt'ora installati cosa mi convien fare? Scaricare i vari .deb da mettere da qualche parte per installarli subito dopo aver installato l'os o agire in altro modo?
<HoldenC> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<HoldenC> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<HoldenC> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<HoldenC> RotnRoll: ↑
<RotnRoll> grazie mille :)
<Anf3t4m1n> visto che siamo in vena sta sera
<Anf3t4m1n> conoscete il programma "pulse audio" per gestire la scheda audio?
<HoldenC> Anf3t4m1n: pulseaudio e' il demone del suono predefinito su ubuntu
<Anf3t4m1n> ecco
<Anf3t4m1n> visto che lo conosci
<HoldenC> !pulseaudio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio
<Anf3t4m1n> ti faccio un domandino
<Anf3t4m1n> quando vado in "configurazione" e seleziono in quale maniera deve fare uscire il suono la mia scheda, di digitale c'e' solo "stereo", quindi io posso sentire il mio bel dolby solo in stereo... non c'e' nessuna voce con scritto dolby 5.1 digital
<Anf3t4m1n> ovviamente se metto l'analog 5.1 nn va perche nn e' l'uscita dove ho attaccato le casse
<RotnRoll> HoldenC, ho fatto dpkg --get-selections > my-packages senza virgolette ma lo stesso non mi dà segnali di attività
<HoldenC> RotnRoll: quel comando crea un file chiamato my-packages
<HoldenC> RotnRoll: controlla se c'e'
<RotnRoll> in /home?
<HoldenC> nella cartella in cui eri quando hai dato il comando
<HoldenC> con:  ls -l   dovresti vederlo
<RotnRoll> okok in home
<RotnRoll> perfetto trovato
<HoldenC> Anf3t4m1n: la possibilita' di usare l'uscita digitale e la configurazione varia da scheda a scheda, ma con il digitale non ho esperienza
<RotnRoll> mi preoccupava il fatto che non ci fosse alcuna scritta nel terminale a darmi conferme, grazie infinite :)
<HoldenC> RotnRoll: di solito quando un comando non da errore significa che e' andato a buon fine
<HoldenC> RotnRoll: in quel caso particolare con ">" scrivi tutto quello che usciva da quel comando su un file, per questo non vedevi nulla
<tntdev> vorrei spostare la document root di apache2 nella mia home.. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<orsetta> buonasera a tutti
<tntdev> vorrei spostare anche phpmyadmin e rendere il tutto visibile anche da internet
<tntdev> se faccio un vhost non va bene
<tntdev> ciao orsetta
<orsetta> che comando devo dare per visualizzare la lista dei processi attivi sul terminale?
<tntdev> ps x
<tntdev> oppure top
<tntdev> se qualcuno sa rispondermi nomini il mio nick così mi accorgo
<lukafulmine> HoldenC, come faccio a compilarlo con libmp3lame abilitato???
<orsetta> grazie tntdev
<tntdev> prego
<orsetta> mentre come faccio a ripristinare il vecchio refresh manuale?
<orsetta> quello che hanno disattivato con la vers. 8.10
<tntdev> cosa intendi ?
<orsetta> +
<orsetta> quello che bastava che facevi ctrl alt e backspace si riavviava
<tntdev> non lo so..
<orsetta> mi ricordo bisognava reinstallare un pacchetto
<orsetta> ma non ricordo il nome
<rfdibose> buona sera a tutti!
<rfdibose> ho un problema di questo tipo: mi collego a internet con una chiavetta USB e ho impostato anche una connessione VPN con certificato, user e psw. Quando mi collego alla VPN il NetworkManager me la da come attiva mentre invece mi si "blocca" anche la connessione a internet. Cosa posso fare?
<RotnRoll> Salve di nuovo a tutti, una domanda sempre relativa alla reinstallazione di ubuntu: se scarico l'iso di ubuntu 10.10 lo installo senza problemi e poi devo far un corposo aggiornamento del sistema; c'è un modo per creare una live usb già aggiornata diciamo?
<rfdibose> La cosa strana è che se mi collego alla VPN su una macchiana virtuale tutto funziona a meraviglia...
<rfdibose> qualcuno può suggerirmi qualcosa?
<enzotib> rfdibose, cosa usi per fare la vpn?
<rfdibose> ho compilato le impostazioni di NetworkManager 0.8.1
<EsUlU> scusatemi io ho 10.04 se volessi mettere 10.10 mi tocca formattare hard disk?
<enzotib> EsUlU, no
<rfdibose> lo stesso programma con cui mi collego con la chiavetta
<enzotib> rfdibose, non ne capisco molto di vpn, ma potresti provare openvpn (sempre tramite nm, con il pacchetto network-manager-openvpn-gnome)
<rfdibose> sulla macchina virtuale invece per la VPN uso Endian...
<rfdibose> l'ho già installato e credo proprio sia quello che uso...
<rfdibose> comunque grazie enzotib
<enzotib> rfdibose, allora usa l'altro, pptp
<rfdibose> enzotip come si configura pptp?
<rfdibose> non sono un mostro con la riga di comando...
<enzotib> rfdibose, sempre da nm dicevo, quello che c'è di default quando non usi openvpn
<rfdibose> no non funziona... è come se dovessi far capire a VPN che in uscita deve passare per la chiavetta... credo sia un problema di DNS o altre cose così...
<RotnRoll> Salve di nuovo a tutti, una domanda sempre relativa alla reinstallazione di ubuntu: se scarico l'iso di ubuntu 10.10 lo installo senza problemi e poi devo far un corposo aggiornamento del sistema; c'è un modo per creare una live usb già aggiornata diciamo?
<enzotib> RotnRoll, se c'è un modo non è conosciuto ai più
<federico> rieccomi, sono di nuovo io.. quello della chiavetta internet xD
<federico> sono riuscito ad installare il software
<federico> l'unico problema è che il programma di Alice Mobile non mi vede la chiavetta, ovvero... non me la vede come modem! Me la vede solo come unità disco
<luigi5721> salve qualcuno ha un po di tempo per darmi una mano? avrei un problemino un po complesso!!!
<luigi5721> ho formattato il tutto e ripristinato con un disco della casa madre e poi ho installatu ubuntu con partione automatica
<luigi5721> tutto funzioanva perfettamente fno a quando ho provato ad installare su xp il mio buon vdbase 7
<luigi5721> ebbene non si caricava errore di runtime
<luigi5721> ho rinstallato xp stessa storia errore di runtime
<luigi5721> ma ho perso grub
<luigi5721> seguendo una vs guida ho reinstallato tutto ok
<luigi5721> ma vdbase da lo stesso errore
<luigi5721> hei ma c'è qualcuno om sono solo soletto?
<luigi5721> ok vado a nanna grazie a tutti comunque
<Alex99> Ciao, quali sono i corrispondenti comandi in ubuntu di: CRTL-ALT-CANC in win? grazie
<utopia> ciao
<stevr1it> ci riprovo sperando qualcuno mi aiuti un po'. openoffice crascia ogni 10 minuti, il log  è il seguente http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<utopia> ho un problema desktop diverso da quello abituale , aspetto menu e cartelle diverse
<gnubiagio98> ho un problema con una shell
<gnubiagio98> è successo che dopo il ctrl+alt+f1 non so come far ripartire il gdm
<gnubiagio98> come al solito a nessuno importa
<shadenzo> gnubiagio98      ctrl+alt+f7
<shadenzo> e ritorni alla sessione grafica (che nel frattempo era rimasta aperta)
<gnubiagio98> grazie
<shadenzo> prego
<lu> qualcuno sa come attivare il mic ? Dall'ultimo aggiornamento non funziona più! grazie
<lu> .
<JohnSmith> buona sera, perchè con Ubuntu riesco a vedere i video su youtube senza attendere il caricamento mentre con XP devo attendere il caricamento?
<JohnSmith> jester-: ciao, perchè con Ubuntu riesco a vedere i video su youtube senza attendere il caricamento mentre con XP devo attendere il caricamento?
<Alex99> Ciao, quali sono i corrispondenti comandi in ubuntu di: CRTL-ALT-CANC in win? grazie
<Alex99> Ciao, ho la ubuntu 8.10 perhcè il mio è un pc vecchio. come psso aggiornarla alla versione successiva senza fare.....un casino!
<ginox> Salve!
<emy> sono riuscito ad avviare needforspeed con "play on linux" però non me lo dà a schermo intero,mi altera i colori e ogni volta che devo riavviarlo,me lo fa reinstallare
<reyarth> salve ragazzi, qualcuno si intende di FFMPEG?
<reyarth> qualcuno mi sa dire cosa c'è di sbagliato in questo comando? ffmpeg -y -i source.avi -f image2 -ss 5 -vframes 1 -s 160×120 -an M4V00002.THM
<stefano> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di sapere se ci sono problemi installando ubuntu netbook edition su un acer one d260. Grazie mille
<stefano> almeno c'è un elenco di marche e modelli compatibili?
<nyjkkyjn> buonasera qualcuno sa come usare rsync?
<utopia> aiuto non riesco piu ad aprire firefox
<poiana> salve, non riesco ad avviare gnome sul mio pc, devo aver combinato un casino
<phaeena> sera
<reyarth> ragazzi, qualcuno si intende di ffmpeg
<reyarth> ?
<pallawar> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pallawar> ciao scusate
<pallawar> so che questo non è un canale di condivisione ma vorrei solo sapere come fare per condividere file
<pallawar> qualcuno sa dirmelo?
<pallawar> no è?
<ubuntu> ciao
<polis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pepsinoD> sera
<nya> sera
<pepsinoD> come va?
<nya> boh?
<nya> :-)
<pepsinoD> xD
<pepsinoD> io cerco qlcn che m risponda
<pepsinoD> sto messo male è?
<nya> hai qualche problema?
<nya> se sono in grado cercherò di aiutarti
<jester-> nya: tranquillo era solo un conosciuto troll
<nya> XD
<nya> grazie per il salvataggio
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-02
<paolo> ma mi dava la styessa cosa forse perche nn eliminavo i nouveau bene
<paolo> allora comincia da qui
<paolo> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) xserver-xorg-dev
<paolo> ?
<paolo> matteo
<paolo> c6 matteo
<paolo> ragazzi perche mi continua a vedere ERROR: The Nouveau kernel driver is currently in use by your system
<paolo> non mi fa installere i driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.run
<paolo> perche mi vede sempre i nouveau kernelù
<tux86> ciao
<tux86> buona sera a tutti
<tux86> potreste darmi una mano'
<Odo> Giorno
<madadam1> salve, ho installato ubuntu 11.10 con unity. E' normale che quando uso firefox e sono su facebook o su altri siti che usano java si blocchi tutta l'interfaccia oltre che il browser per diversi minuti?
<madadam1> accade anche quando uso il drag&drop all'interno del gestore dei ssegnalibri
<cristian_c> madadam1, hai i requisiti minimi per unity?
<madadam1> cristian_c, credo di si. ho un dual core t8100 e 4gb di ram
<lobo77> Buongiorno, ho una domanda: ho la distri 11.10 e dopo aver installato il firefox con le plug in del flash, solo che su alcune pagine mi compare una finestra del flash che mi dice che ha problemi con la memoria allocata e quella necessaria, come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> madadam1, ffrequenza?
<cristian_c> *frequenza
<cristian_c> lobo77, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image | lobo77
<ubot-it> lobo77: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lobo77> ok, ora cerco
<madadam1> cristian_c, 2.10 ghz
<madadam1> cristian_c, con chrome non ho gli stessi problemi, non capisco perché
<lobo77> un secondo che sto uppando l'immagine
<lobo77> http://imagebin.org/191343
<cristian_c> madadam1, scheda grafica?
<madadam1> cristian_c, GeForce 8400M GS
<lobo77> cristian_c: ecco l'immagine http://imagebin.org/191343
<cristian_c> lobo77, sto cercando
<cristian_c> madadam1, risoluzione?
<madadam1> cristian_c, 1280x800
<cristian_c> lobo77, a che dominio fa riferimento la pagina?
<lobo77> in che senso? l'ho postata sul primo indirizzo che mi hai dato ed il problema lo da alla mia ragazza su facebook mentre gioca ad un gioco...
<cristian_c> madadam1, requisiti a posto. Digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep flash e poi usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | madadam1
<ubot-it> madadam1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lobo77, io parlo infatti della pagina che hai postato nello screenshot
<cristian_c> lobo77, non so se il gioco fa parte di un sito esterno al social network
<lobo77> a facebook allora, un gioco della zynga
<madadam1> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/790320/
<lobo77> ma non glie lo da con tutti i giochi della zynga, ma solo con quello...
<cristian_c> l'importante è che il dominio sia quello
<cristian_c> ora ti dico cosa fare
<lobo77> okok
<lobo77> asp
<lobo77> aps.facebook.com
<lobo77> ???
<lobo77> aps = apps
<cristian_c> fai tasto destro sull'applicazione, scegli impostazioni e poi archiviazione totale
<lobo77> non mi fa interagire con la finestrella flash che si apre
<cristian_c> madadam1, è lo stesso che utilizzo io con chromium
<madadam1> cristian_c, si si, anch'io utilizzo chromium, il problema è firefox
<Filo69> come installo Ubuntu da USB ..??
<cristian_c> lobo77, su che versione di ubuntu accade?
<lobo77> siamo alla 11.10 sia con firefox che con seamonkey
<filo1234> !usb | Filo69
<ubot-it> Filo69: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Filo69> ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<lobo77> e solo su quel gioco, il resto funziona tutto alla meraviglia
<Filo69> ho un cp vecchio ..
<cristian_c> madadam1, digita about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi e usa sempre pastebin
<Filo69> intendo da USB al posto del CD di installazione ..
<cristian_c> lobo77, se le impostazioni di flash sono incliccabili, dovresti accedervi direttamente dal sito di adobe
<madadam1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790324/
<madadam1> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/790324/
<Filo69> qualcuno mi aiuta....
<filo1234> Filo69: se hai gua una Ubuntu devi creare la chiavetta seguiendo la guida che ti ho linkato, se devi farla da Windows, creala con unetbooin
<filo1234> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<cristian_c> madadam1, al posto di libnpjp2, utilizza icedtea-plugin
<madadam1> cristian_c, lo usavo prima, non cambia niente
<cristian_c> madadam1, e comunque è il plugin migliore in ogni caso
<cristian_c> cancella questo e installa l'altro
<Filo69> thanks....
<lobo77> cristian_c, non riesco a trovare un filmato flash nel sito della adobe :P
<cristian_c> lobo77, non è un filmato, puoi direttamente agire sui controlli, testato personalmente
<filo1234> che c'entra flash con icedtea?
<madadam1> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> filo1234, nulla, infatti non capisco perché metti insieme i problemi di due utenti
<cristian_c> filo1234, ah, sì scusa, all'inizio avevo detto di digitare dpkg
<cristian_c> madadam1, sai come purgare il vecchio plugin?
<madadam1> cristian_c, installato. devo cambiare qualcosa in firefox
<madadam1> cristian_c, NO
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> madadam1, coke hai installato il vecchio plugin?
<cristian_c> *come
<madadam1> ho installato la versione di java della oracle, dopodiché ho creato un link simbolico nella cartella nascosta di firefox
<lobo77> cristian_c, non riesco a farlo...
<cristian_c> ok, trovo le indicazioni precise
<madadam1> cristian_c, no, ho spostato un file .so all'interno di /home/mionomeutente/.mozilla/plugins
<cristian_c> lobo77, vai sul sito di macromedia, poi support, documentation, flashplayer, help, e infine scegli la gestione impostazioni
<cristian_c> madadam1, quindi se ho capito bene, hai scaricato java dal sito di oracle e poi hai spostato il file .so nella cartella nascosta?
<madadam1> cristian_c, si, credo di si, comunque ho reinstallato openjdk e icedtea-plugin
<madadam1> e ho eliminato il file .so nella cartella plugin
<madadam1> ora se non ricordo male dovrei indicare quale v ersione di java utilizzare, giusto?
<cristian_c> madadam1, ridigita about:plugins
<madadam1> già fatto, ora c'è iced
<cristian_c> dove lo devi indicare?
<cristian_c> madadam1, e non ci starebbe male neanche un dpkg -l | grep java
<madadam1> cristian_c, si ok, ho installa la versione 7 i java
<madadam1> ora ti posto l'output
<cristian_c> benen
<cristian_c> *bene
<madadam1> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/790341/
<lobo77> ora vedo, grazie
<cristian_c> madadam1, hai installato anche altra roba di java
<cristian_c> madadam1, perfino da ppa
<cristian_c> se ci sono dei problemi non mi sorprende
<madadam1> cristian_c, prima di quell'installazione avevo ugualmente il problema
<madadam1> ora rimuovo il tutto visto che non ho risolto
<madadam1> sai come si fa a rimuovere un ppa e i relativi pacchetti?
<jester-> ppa-purge ppa.del.menga
<madadam1> jester-, grazie
<cristian_c> madadam1, si era disconnesso
<jester-> madadam1:  ppa-purge va installato
<cristian_c> madadam1, disattivare i ppa è molto facile
<jester-> madadam1:  per java hai messo il ppa del ferramorobberto?
<cristian_c> lo è un po' meno ripristinare i pacchetti
<madadam1> jester-, credo di si, sto cercando di visualizzare da /etc/apt/sources
<madadam1> .list
<jester-> madadam1:  non è sun java da rimuovere ma tutta la roba ciofeca icedtea
<cristian_c> c'è anche etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<madadam1> cristian_c, controllo, jester-  quindi posso utilizzare quel comando?
<madadam1> si ferramroberto
<madadam1> il nome preciso del ppa dove lo trovo? o mi basta eliminare i due file nella cartella indicatami da cristian_c
<madadam1> ?
<lobo77> risolto grazie mille
<cristian_c> lobo77, :)
<lobo77> ciao a tutti e a tutti un buon anno nuovo
<jester-> madadam1:  le java dal ferramo vanno bene che sono le sun rimosse dai repo ubuntu, devi togliere tutta la roba icedtea
<madadam1> jester-, ah ok
<madadam1> jester-, ma cristian_c mi ha consigliato di reinstallarlo
<madadam1> jester-, cosa dovrei rimuovere di preciso?
<cristian_c> madadam1, quello che ho consigliato è il plugin di java
<cristian_c> madadam1, l'ho consigliato perché tanti utenti usavano altri plugin per java e hanno risolto installando icedtea
<Fudish> buon giorno a tutti! :-)
<madadam1> cristian_c, icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> per questo l'ho consigliato
<madadam1> l'ho installato, non capisco cosa devo rimuovere
<cristian_c> madadam1, comunque sul wiki c'è una pagina dedicata
<madadam1> mi sembrava un po' datata
<cristian_c> diciamo che tenere due plugin diversi installati non è una buona idea
<Fudish> Ragazzi, qualcuno sa dirmi gentilmente come usare questa chat su xchat anzicheè su browser web? quale server mettere? :-) hrazie
<madadam1> non ho trovato niente di aggiornato
<cristian_c> o due java installati
<madadam1> cristian_c, infatti vorrei rimuovere tutto ciò che non è di default su ubuntu
<onebitxajax> Fudish: ti do una mano io
<madadam1> non so come fare
<onebitxajax> Fudish: hai ga installato xchat?
<Fudish> grazie onebitajax
<Fudish> si installato
<Fudish> :-)
<Fudish> e aperto
<FloodBotIt1> Fudish: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> !java | madadam1
<ubot-it> madadam1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<onebitxajax> Fudish: ok 1 sec che mi sposto sull'altro pc
<Fudish> ok grazie! gentilissimo/a
<onebitxajax> Fudish: O sono super macho :)
<onebitxajax> Fudish: sei nella schermata dove ti dice di mettere nick?
<Fudish> thanks! scusa ma da nick.. era fraintendibile! ;-) siamo 2 machi... almeno credo.. :-D
<Fudish> si, xchat lista reti
<onebitxajax> Fudish: scrivi il tuo nick name la seconda possiblita di nick se il primo e' gia preso
<Fudish> fatto
<onebitxajax> Fudish: se vuoi mett anche il tuo vero nome (io mai fatto)
<onebitxajax> Fudish: nella lista scegli freenode
<Fudish> manco io..  ;-) il nick l'ha giàà preso in automatico avendo come nome utente fudish! ;-)
<onebitxajax> Fudish: poi connetti
<Fudish> ok, grazie.. ora il canale è #ubuntu-it giusto?
<onebitxajax> Fudish: dipende
<onebitxajax> Fudish: se vuoi aito #ubuntu-it se vuoi imparare #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> aiuto*
<Fudish> allora li apro entrambi! ;-) ho appena installato la 11.10 e ci sto smanettando.. so usarlo un pochino.. avevo la 10.4...
<onebitxajax> Fudish: per entrare in un canale basta fare /join #nomecanale
<fudish_> eccomi
<fudish_> :-D
<onebitxajax> fudish_: per entrare in un canale basta fare /join #nomecanale
<fudish_> Grazie mille per l'aiuto
<onebitxajax> fudish_: :)
<fudish_> ora mi riconnetto col nick giusto.. ma c'è un comando per cambiarlo subito senza riconnettersi vero? non ricordo i comandi... è !nick?
<fudish_> !nick fudish
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nick fudish'
<madadam1> comunque il problema persiste.
<madadam1> forse devo passare a chromiuim
<madadam1> chromium
<fudish_> chromium tutta la vita! ;-)
<cristian_c> madadam1, se vuoi, puoi postare il sources.list e il contenuto della directory sources.list.d
<onebitxajax> fudish_: queste cose meglio dirle su #ubuntu-it-chat  devi scrivere /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<go^> salve
<fudish> tutto fatto.. messa anche connessione automatica all'avvio del server... ma per connettermi automaticamente ad alcuni canali come faccio? ho smanettato un po' ma mica l'ho trovata la funzione! :-D
<fudish> scusami onebitxajax... tu sai come mettere la connessione automatica su xchat per alcuni canali? :-)
<fudish> li ho anche aggiunti nei preferiti... ma non la trovo questa lista di preferiti.. :-D
<pititto> ciao a tutti
<pititto> 1 domanda
<pititto> ho la versione 10.04 di ubuntu,quando uscira' la prox edizione lts?
<pierino1969> buon giorno
<onebitxajax> fudish: come li hai messi nei preferiti? dovvrebbero apprirsi subito :/
<fudish> ciao pititto
<fudish> scusa ma che intendi per lts? io sto usando la versione 11.10 :-)
<onebitxajax> fudish: letto soppra?
<go^> long term support
<pierino1969> premetto che sono nuovissimo per quanto riguarda ubuntu... ho installato 10.04 e vorrei un aiuto per far funzionare due monitor separati ,, grazie
<pititto> in parole povere quello che durano di piu...............long term support
<fudish> ok allora riprovo a riaprire xchat
<fudish> :-D
<go^> Qualcuno ha idea di come potrei mettere un calendario come sfondo del desktop? Chiaramente mi serve un calendario che posso sfogliare e dove posso aggiungere appuntamenti..impossibile?
<fudish> perfetto... si aprono automaticamente! :-) grazie mille
<onebitxajax> fudish: :)
<fudish> sarebbe una grandissima cosa avere, come ho su iphone, un suono quando qualcuno mi cita... e + funzioni... xchat ha disponibili plugin? :-)
<pititto> in parole povere quello che durano di piu...............long term support
<onebitxajax> fudish: si ce li ha meglio se parliamo di questo  su #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> fudish: cosi lasciamo spazio ai problemi degli altri qui :)
<fudish> ok allora passo di là grazie
<fudish> ;-)
<pititto> ho la versione 10.04 di ubuntu,quando uscira' la prox edizione lts?
<filo1234> aprle 2012
<filo1234> aprile
<pititto> grazie
<fudish> qualcuno di voi usa pidgin?
<fudish> sapete come eliminare le notifiche di connessione dei contatti su pidgin?
<kokito> ciao a tutti come faccio a riunire un file enorme diviso in più file bin?
<kokito> fudish: ci dovrebbe essere la scheda notifiche in preferenze
<fudish> kokito, non c'è.. :-(
<OverMe> kokito, cat file1 file2 file3 > file_intero
<kokito> fudish: http://www.centergeek.it/disabilitare-le-notifiche-di-pidgin-in-ubuntu/
<kokito> OverMe: ah così semplice? :) grazie mille ora provo
<fudish> kokito ti amo! :-D grazie! stavo impazzendo!
<fudish> sapete mica dirmi come visualizzare le cartelle in thunderbird, degli account mail gmail e hotmail? me li usa come pop3.. e scarica solo la cartella posta in arrivo.. ma le cartelle non le vedo... magari c'è un programma alternativo che lo fa..  o qualcosa da settare..ho cercato su web ma non ho trovato nulla.. :-)
<go^> bye bye
<fudish> ciau a tutti! ragazzi, come faccio a mettere in esecuzione automatica un'applicazione? (ubuntu 11.10). grazie
<cristian_c> !autostart | fudish
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'autostart'
<fudish> !autostart
<cristian_c> fudish, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<fudish> grazie mille cristian_c
<jester-> fudish: se leggi la guida che ti ha lincato cristian_c lo trovi
<fudish> grazie provo subito
<cristian_c> uhm, ogni tanto ne faccio una buona :)
<fudish> jester e cristian_c   purtroppo ho letto la guida, e fa riferimento ad un menu "personale" che in ubuntu 11.10 non c'è... :-(
<cristian_c> fudish, utilizzi unity o gnome-shell?
<jester-> fudish: madu, usi unity?
<fudish> ubuntu 11.10 amd64, penso con uinity.. e ho anche installato gnome-shell mi pare
<fudish> non riesco a trovare le impostazioni di avvio automatico.. ho smanettato parecchio ma... boh..
<fudish> cristian_c e jester.. voi cosa usate? la 10.4 ?
<fudish> pensate sia meglio usare quella?
<cristian_c> fudish, c'è il ocmando risolutivo
<cristian_c> *cfomando
<cristian_c> grr, **comando
<fudish> comando risolutivo?
<fudish> format c:?
<fudish> :-D
<fudish> un amico mi consigliò di installare la 10.4 essendo + completa e aggiornata... la 11.10 è molto acerba e manca di molte cose.. ma vlevo provarla.. :-)
<fudish> è bella... ma non trovo nulla porca paletta
<cristian_c> fudish, lsb_release -ds && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m
<fudish> che cosa fa qusto comando?
<cristian_c> da le informazioni che servono tutte in una volta
<cristian_c> !pastebin | fudish
<fudish> ok
<ubot-it> fudish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> fudish, la 10.04 risale all'aprile 2010 :D
<fudish> fudish@fudish-System-Product-Name:~$ lsb_release -ds && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m
<fudish> Ubuntu 11.10
<fudish> ubuntu
<fudish> x86_64
<FloodBotIt1> fudish: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> fudish, immagino non abbia ascoltato il bot :D
<cristian_c> stai usando unity
<fudish> sto cercando di capire come funziona qusto paste...
<fudish> :-D
<fudish> scusate
<fudish> si credo comunque unity
<fudish> quella barra laterale a sinistra che non si può personalizzare
<cristian_c> comunque lì'utput doveva essere diverso, boh
<fudish> che cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<fudish> cristian_c e jester- posso usare entrambe le versioni di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> fudish, segui il paragrafo relativo a unity di quella guida
<cristian_c> fudish, quali versioni?
<fudish> non so dove trovarlo
<fudish> sia la 10.4 che la 11.10
<cristian_c> c'è , c'è
<cristian_c> fudish, in due partizioni si può fare
<fudish> ok allora adesso mi metto al lavoro con gparted.. e installo anche l'altra.. ma poi grub me la trova da solo o mi tocca risettarlo? non so da dove iniziare con quello
<jester-> fudish: installa gnome-session-fallback per avere gome classico e gnome-shell per altro de
<jester-> fudish: poi scegli alla finestra di logina (gdm) cosa usare
<fudish> ok grazie jester-
<ivanatwork> jester- quindi Ubuntu ha anche Gnome 3 "normalmente strano" invece che quello con Unity o quello che sembra il 2 ? Lo chiedo perchè il fallback è Gnome 3 pulito o no?
<fudish> gnoe session fallback ce l'ho già installato...
<cristian_c_> fudish, si era disconnesso
<fudish> gnome shell per altro de... non so che cosa intendi.. :-D
<fudish> comunque anche gnome shell è installato
<jester-> fudish: allora dove metti user e pass per entrare o sotto se gdm o clicca la rotellina a sinistra in altro
<jester-> a destra scusa
<fudish> ma ho l'accesso automatico.. non metto user e pw per entrare.. mi chiede solo il portachiavi..
<ivanatwork> jester- mi piacerebbe sperimentare un po' con Gnome 3 ma facendolo partire "a parte" ... così da avere una voce che ne so, Gnome sperimentazione e un'altra che mi fa partire tutto normalmente. E' che non mi fido di me: se cambio qualcosa mi trovo cambiato tutto in qualsiasi sessione Gnome giusto?
<fudish> cambio utente?
<fudish> e rifaccio il login?
<jester-> fudish: termina sessione
<fudish> ok
<fudish> dopo aver terminato la sessione cosa seleziono?
<jester-> fudish: metti la pass e sotto ti compare la finesta per scegliere, o clicchi la rotellina a destra se lightd
<jester-> m
<fudish> ora sono dentro con gnome classic
<jester-> fudish: gnome è gnome shell
<fudish> ah... ma poi riesco a usare la chat in gnome shell? :.D
<echelo> ciao a tutti
<echelo> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<echelo> un canale di condivisione?
<fudish> jester- gnome shell non c'è.... c'è gnome, gnome classic, gnome 2d... ecc..
<fudish> ora sono dentro con gnome
<jester-> <jester-> fudish: gnome è gnome shell
<fudish> si... l'ho capito... ma gnome shell non c'è...
<fudish> all'accesso utente, cliccando sulla rotellina come hai detto tu, gnome shell non c'è
<jester-> fudish: e 4 gnome è! gome shell
<fudish> ok
<fudish> allora sono dentro gnome shell
<fudish> :-D
<fudish> scusa.. non capivo cosa intendevi.. sarà il cenone di capodanno che ancora mi sta sullo stomaco
<fudish> chiedo scusa
<fudish> quindi adesso sono dentro gnome shell.. :-D
<jester-> fudish: ha una barra sola una un basso a scomparsa gnome shell
<jester-> fudish: serve gnome-tweak-tool per configurarlo, impostazioni avanzate
<fudish> ok ci sono dentro
<fudish> estensioni della shell...finestre, scrivania... ecc..
<fudish> e c'è anche shell
<fudish> tema e tipi di caratteri
<fudish> posso postare screenshot qui jester- ?
<fudish> jester- sei ancora qui? :-D
<cristian_c_> !image | fudish
<ubot-it> fudish: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> fudish: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/gnome3
<jester-> fudish: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> fudish: poi cercfa gnome-shell in synaptic o software center
<cristian_c_> :O
<fudish> fatto... mi trova quello che ho già installato di gnome shell jester-
<jester-> fudish: http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/installare-le-gnome-shell-extensions-su.html
<jester-> fudish: il vizio di non leggere quel che si dice di fare eh
<fudish> jester- ho seguito passo passo ciò che mi hai detto... senza saltare nulla.. poerchè il vizio di non leggere? ho letto e fatto tutto.. ora con l'ultimo link tutto è + chiaro.. grazie
<jester-> che è poi quello che ti ho scritto 10 minuti fa
<fudish> jester-   ma pur avendo fatto tutto quel che mi hai detto, continuo a non capire come aggiungere un'applicazione all'avvio automatico.. :-)
<cristian_c_> fudish, se vuoi linko il paragrafo
<cristian_c_> proprio per non sbagliarsi
<jester-> fudish: segui la guida.  e scrivi nella finestra di ricerca: avvio
<fudish> perfetto.. grazie.. ora è apparso! :-
<fudish> ti ringrazio infinitamente per la tua disponibilità
<fudish> ho finalmente risolto
<fudish> :-)
<cristian_c_> è vero, non c'è gnome shell nella guida
<cristian_c_> c'è il vecchio gnome
<cristian_c_> unity però c'è
<jester-> vai in gnome classic che i shel e unity se lo sono dmienticato
<Carlitos90> Ciao a tutti, come faccio ed eliminare la richiesta "password portachiavi" ad ogni avvio del pc?
<mikicase1> ciao ragazzi ho un problema serio con ubuntu
<mikicase1> per favore mi serve aiuto
<cristian_c_> Carlitos90, spiega cosa hai fatto
<mikicase1> allora, quando accendo il computer e voglio farlo partire con windows
<mikicase1> skiaccio esc
<mikicase1> e mi va sul coso dove seleziono se aprirlo con ubuntu o windows
<Carlitos90> cristian_c_ per il momento ancora nulla, non so dove andare a toccare......
<mikicase1> metto di aprirlo con windows
<cristian_c_> !kappa | mikicase1
<ubot-it> mikicase1: www.nokappa.it
<jester-> Carlitos90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<mikicase1> epoi
<massimo18> uhm
<mikicase1> mi viene una scricca in inglese con scritto tipo
<mikicase1> scritta
<mikicase1> tipo di mettere los
<mikicase1> lo schermo
<enzotib> !enter | mikicase1
<ubot-it> mikicase1: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mikicase1> a 1366x7 e un altro numero
<mikicase1> 60h
<mikicase1> e poi non mi apre windows
<mikicase1> se mi sapere diren o come disinstallare ubuntu stando su ubuntu
<mikicase1> o come avviare windows grazie
<jester-> Carlitos90: di solito che cambi la pass ridandogli quella vecchia si sistema
<enzotib> mikicase1: ma windows si è mai avviato in dual boot con ubuntu?
<mikicase1> non so cosa vuol dire dual boot
<enzotib> mikicase1: significa avere due OS installati, e scegliere quale avviare al boot
<enzotib> mikicase1: che mi pare la tua situazione
<mikicase1> nono mai e quello il problema
<mikicase1> non me lo dice da solo con che cosa avviarlo
<mikicase1> e se provo a farlo io nn me lo fa
<enzotib> mikicase1: ma riesci a capire se il messaggio dello schermo è di GRUB o è di windows (come credo)?
<Carlitos90> jester- non riesco a fare questo:
<Carlitos90> aprire il file adatto alla propria configurazione, fra i seguenti, con un editor di testo con i privilegi di amministrazione: nel caso si abbia l'accesso automatico disabilitato: /etc/pam.d/gdm; nel caso l'accesso automatico sia abilitato: /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin;
<mikicase1> mah il messaggio mi sembra del monitor
<jester-> Carlitos90: apri la gui del portachiavi
<mikicase1> ha la finestra del menu del monitor dove metti la luminosità ecc
<Carlitos90> jester- come si fa?
<enzotib> mikicase1: quindi ubuntu non c'entra
<mikicase1> nono
<mikicase1> pero adesso nn riesco piu ad andare su windows
<mikicase1> dove ho tutto
<enzotib> mikicase1: con windows non saprei come aiutarti, qui abbiamo competenze di ubuntu, non di windows
<mikicase1> ditemi che c e un modo....
<mikicase1> dimmi allora come disinstallare ubuntu
<mikicase1> mentre ho aperto solo ubuntu
<onebitxajax> -
<filo1234> se non funziona windows, cosa c'entra disinstallare ubuntu?
<mikicase1> ci deve essere un modo
<cristian_c_> mikicase1, volendo puoi accedere alla partizione di windows da ubuntu
<mikicase1> come?
<massimo18> aia
<cristian_c_> prima devi avviare ubuntu oppure in live
<cristian_c_> il live cd
<mikicase1> non ho il cd
<onebitxajax> mikicase1: disintallando ubuntu non migliroi la situazione la peggiori
<mikicase1> lo ho installato da chiavetta
<cristian_c_> uhm
<mikicase1> nono la miglioro
<filo1234> mikicase1: usi la chiavetta pe rrecuoperarti i dati nel caso
<mikicase1> non mi apre piu windows proprio perche ho ubuntu....
<gianiaz> ciao, ho dovuto mettere un pc in una dmz per problemi con le regole di nat del firewall, per sicurezza ho fatto un check con un tool online per vedere le porte aperte, e vedo quelle utilizzate da samba. Possono essere un problema? E se si, come le chiudo per le connessioni provenienti dall'esterno della rete locale?
<filo1234> mikicase1: in ogni caso non è un problema che riguarda Ubuntu, quindi la tua domanda qui è off topic
<cristian_c_> mikicase1, fai una bella foto e postala su imageshack
<mikicase1> perche?
<cristian_c_> così si vede dove ti blocchi
<cristian_c_> sempre che si tratti del bootloader
<mikicase1> dai ragazzi per favore non so se e off topic o cosa ma per favore ho tutti i dati mai fatti su windows
<mikicase1> se nn lo riapro e un disastro
<mikicase1> ma te lo so spiegare
<filo1234> !mbr | mikicase1  usa questa prima e poi sempre da chiavetta cancelli la partizione di Ubuntu
<ubot-it> mikicase1  usa questa prima e poi sempre da chiavetta cancelli la partizione di Ubuntu: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<mikicase1> dove mi blocco
<filo1234> mikicase1: abbiamo capito dove ti blocchi...non riguarda Ubuntu
<mikicase1> lo so
<mikicase1> la chiavetta e un cd live?
<filo1234> si
<mikicase1> ok
<mikicase1> Scaricare e masterizzare su un disco vuoto l'immagine .iso di un CD live da questo indirizzo.
<mikicase1> mi dice cosi
<mikicase1> se ho la chiavetta questo lo ho gia fatto?
<filo1234> mikicase1: hai detto di avere gia la chiavetta
<filo1234> mikicase1: ti ho detto avvii da chiavetta, segui quella guida per ripristinare l'mbr, poi da gparted ti cancelli Ubuntu
<mikicase1> sisi la ho in mano
<filo1234> si dovresti metterla nel pc
<mikicase1> allora
<mikicase1> cosa e mbr? e gparter?
<filo1234> mikicase1: leggi la guida
<nicotano> buonpomeriggioebuoniniziodanno
<filo1234> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<mikicase1> ragazzi ma in quella guida ci sn parole k x me sn arabo
<mikicase1> finestra di terminale?
<mikicase1> cosa e
<massimo18> -.-
<mikicase1> senti se non me lo ha mai spiegato nessuno
<filo1234> !terminale | mikicase1
<ubot-it> mikicase1: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<mikicase1> ok allora in pratica
<mikicase1> metto dentro la chiavetta e lo avvio dalla chiavetta
<mikicase1> apro un terminale
<mikicase1> poi scrivo quella scritta che c e sulla guida
<cristian_c_> mikicase1, installi ubuntu e non leggi il wiki prima di cercasre supporto?
<cristian_c_> *cercare
<mikicase1> ostituire la dicitura «/dev/sdx» con il percorso relativo al disco contenente la partizione di Windows. come lo so il percorso relativo alla partizione di windows?
<mikicase1> si la ho letta
<cristian_c_> non mi pare
<mikicase1> ma vedi che non so niente di termini tecnici
<mikicase1> ci capisco pochissimo
<davide87> qualcuno mi aiuta con debian?
<gianiaz> ragazzi io ci riprovo a formulare la domanda...
<cristian_c_> mikicase1, se avessi letto un minimo di wiki prima di chiedere supporto sapresti quei quattro concetti base terra terra a prova di scimmia
<mikicase1> all inizio della guida dice anche di selezionare che architettura ho:64 o 32 bit, e io nn lo so
<enzotib> davide87: perché non chiedi in #debian-it?
<nicotano> mikicase1,  scarica e leggi  linux da zero http://sourceforge.net/projects/dazero/files/LinuxDaZero/versione%203.3.1/LDZ-3.3.1.pdf/download
<gianiaz> ciao, ho dovuto mettere un pc in una dmz per problemi con le regole di nat del firewall, per sicurezza ho fatto un check con un tool online per vedere le porte aperte, e vedo quelle utilizzate da samba (139,446). Possono essere un problema? E se si, come le chiudo per le connessioni provenienti dall'esterno della rete locale?
<damiano> gianiaz: vai al pannello del router
<davide87> ci provo
<gianiaz> damiano, intendo in linux
<gianiaz> probabilmetne con iptables
<damiano> eh
<mikicase1> cristian
<damiano> se ti scanni con "nmap localhost" vedi le porte di samba e dovrebbe
<mikicase1> per favore mi aiuti veramente invece di linkarmi cose a tutto andare....
<damiano> se ti scanni da remoto e vedi le porte di samba
<damiano> e non vorresti
<damiano> allora è questione del router, se ne hai uno
<damiano> se non ce l'hai come hai fatto la lan?
<damiano> dmz per problemi con le regole di nat del firewall,
<gianiaz> damiano, come ho detto nella domanda, ho messo un pc in dmz tramite la configurazione del router perchè questo ha problemi nel fare il port forwarding
<damiano> ah no
<damiano> non sò di che parlo, scusami
<gianiaz> quindi ora il mio pc connesso al router viene esposto in toto sulla rete
<gianiaz> a tutte le porte risponde il mio pc con ubuntu installato
<gianiaz> ora vedo che questo pc ha aperte le porte che desidero + quelle di samba
<gianiaz> e non so se a livello di sicurezza può essere un problema, cosi per sicurezza vorrei configurare il pc in modo tale che accetti le connessioni sulle porte di samba solo dalla rete locale
<enzotib> gianiaz: ma hai letto qualcosa su iptables, non dovrebbe essere difficile
<gianiaz> enzotib, devo essere sincero, siccome mi sembrava una regola semplice preferivo perdere meno tempo possibile e chiedere a qualcuno che l'ha già fatto
<enzotib> gianiaz: mi pare giusto, qualche tempo fa ci ho fatto qualcosa, ma non ricordo
<mikicase1> dove e applicazione per aprire una finestra di terminale?
<gianiaz> mikicase1, alt+f2 e ci scrivi xterm
<mikicase1> grz
<enzotib> gianiaz: spetto che forse trovo qualcosa
<mikicase1> come so se la mia architettura e di 32 o 64 bit?
<onebitxajax> mikicase1: scrivi nel terminale ubuntu uname -a
<mikicase1> scrivo : ubuntu uname -a ? o solo : uname -a
<gianiaz> onebitxajax, cosi vede quale ubuntu ha installato
<nicotano> mikicase1,  nel terminale dai getconf LONG_BIT  e leggi la risposta
<gianiaz> non se è a 64 bit il processore
<cristian_c_> la seconda che haicdetto (Cit.)
<cristian_c_> *hai detto
<onebitxajax> gianiaz: anche l'architetuta la dice a fine linea
<mikicase1> mi vengono delle scritte incomprensibili
<gianiaz> onebitxajax, io ho un processore a 64 bit, guarda cosa dice uname -a root@sala:~# uname -a
<gianiaz> Linux sala 3.0.0-14-generic-pae #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 22:07:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<onebitxajax> gianiaz: vero, perche hai installato ubuntu 32bit
<gianiaz> onebitxajax, scusa ho incollato da un pc sbagliato
<gianiaz> però ti assicuro che quando ho installato ubuntu 32 su questo pc
<gianiaz> non mi dava risultati
<mikicase1> gianaz
<onebitxajax> gianiaz: ti sto dicendo che hai ragione, perche li ti dice che ubuntu hai non che proc hai, ho sbagliato io :)
<mikicase1> par favore parla in un modo che io capisca
<gianiaz> mikicase1, che ne so di quello che tu capisci?
<mikicase1> guarda copsa dice a partire da che punto di quello che hai scritto?
<gianiaz> mikicase1, scrivi questo nel terminale:
<gianiaz> cat proc cpuinfo | grep lm
<gianiaz> dovresti vedere una lunga stringa contenente diverse sigle separate tra loro da uno spazio
<gianiaz> se vedi la sigla "lm" senza virgolette
<gianiaz> è  un 64 bit
<onebitxajax>  mikicase1 nicotano ti ha suggerito anche di scrivere nel terminale getconf LONG_BIT
<gianiaz> onebitxajax, anche in questo caso credo dipenda dalla versione installata
<gianiaz> se installi un 32 bit su un 64bit ho paura che ti dia come risultato 32 anche se hai un processore a 64
<nicotano> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<onebitxajax> ecco cos samo sicur
<gianiaz> come dicevo io :P
<gianiaz> ma non perchè sono un esperto,perchè ci ho sbattuto la testa 2 settimane fa :D
<nicotano> io ho preso appunti :)
<gianiaz> e se volete ridere, mi sono accorto adesso dopo che l'ho cambiato
<gianiaz> che anche il mio precedente pc era a 64bit
<enzotib> io userei lscpu
<gianiaz> e non mi sono mai posto il problema
<gianiaz> ecco enzotib questo non lo sapevo
<gianiaz> :)
<damiano> enzotib grande cabo indiano
<kosta> ciao buon 2012 a tutti. Non mi funziona bene la scrivania su ubuntu 11.10 con lxde mi parte quella di gnome, e mi si disconnete dal utente :(  cosa potrebbe essere?
<enzotib> kosta: ma lxde lo hai installato su un ubuntu normale?
<enzotib> kosta: cioè, non è un lubuntu puro
<kosta> in che senso? ho installato ubuntu 11.10 con gnome/unity , poi ho messo kde da terminale con (e diventato kubuntu) e poi ho installato lxde (lubuntu)
<nicotano> bel mix
<kosta> grazie :) ho provato a disinstallare kde ma non ci sono riuscito del tutto credo
<gianiaz> gnome shell non l'hai provato?
<gianiaz> :D
<damiano> chi conosce una attività cpu intensive per testare il widget della cpu?
<damiano> meglio multicore
<gianiaz> seti? :P
<gianiaz> non lo so, l'ho sparata eh..
<kosta> ho il sistema 64bit non so se centra... come potrei risolvere i problemi che mi da?
<enzotib> !info cpuburn
<ubot-it> cpuburn (source: cpuburn): Collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4a-2 (oneiric), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB
<enzotib> damiano: ^^
<onebitxajax> kosta: che sistema vorresti usare alla fne? gnome kde o lxde?
<damiano> thx
<damiano> oh lol, mi ero dimenticato che qui ho direttamente emerge
<enzotib> kosta: dopo che avvii lxde, lancia il comando pgrep -fl nautilus
<damiano> :O
<kosta> lxde lo sto usando da un mese circa, e ha cominciato a darmi questi problemi sempre piu spesso ultimamente
<kosta> da terminale o dal app esegui?
<enzotib> kosta: terminale
<gianiaz> debbo ire
<gianiaz> ciao
<kosta> ma io ho opanbox non nautilus centra qualcosa?
<kosta> mi da questa risposta (   2282 nautilus -n   )
<jester-> kosta: con il mix che hai fatto è gia buona che funzi ancora
<jester-> kosta: kill 2282  che nautilus centra niente con openbox
<enzotib> kosta: ecco appunto, nautilus probabilmente parte di default per gestire la scrivania, dato che sta in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<kosta> A ok se rimuovo del tutto kde aiuta e come faccio a rimuovere del tutto kde magari anche gnome
<kosta> kill 2282 non mi ha dato nessuna risposta
<TANATHOS> kosta, ps aux | grep nautilus
<TANATHOS> che cosa dice?
<kosta> questo     (  kosta     3475  0.0  0.0   2652   180 pts/0    D+   16:35   0:00 grep --color=auto nautilus  )
<TANATHOS> kill -9 3475
<TANATHOS> prova
<kosta> bash: kill: (3475) - Nessun processo corrispondente
<TANATHOS> boh
<TANATHOS> alora vuol dire che e arrestato
<kosta> ho dato prima kill 2282
<tpaper> per forza era il processo di grep xD
<kosta> e se rimuovo tutto il non necessario o disabilitare tutti i processi inutili a lxde
<kosta> puo essere utile?
<kosta> la schermata di loghin e quella di gnome e tutto il resto e lubuntu, lxde
<onebitxajax> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<kosta> ragazzi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> kosta: Circa?
<kosta> Non mi funziona bene la scrivania su ubuntu 11.10 con lxde mi parte quella di gnome, e mi si disconnete dal utente :(  cosa potrebbe essere? ho gia chiesto sopra ma poi mi hanno abandonato
<kosta> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 con gnome/unity , poi ho messo kde da terminale con (e diventato kubuntu) e poi ho installato lxde (lubuntu)
<jester-> kosta: Una bella re installazione pulita
<kosta> intendi di tutto il sistema?
<jester-> Yess
<jester-> kosta: Hai cannibalizzato a manetta
<kosta> e rimettere le cose di default e poi installare lxde non puo funzionare? perche ho personalizato le impostazioni per far andare piu veloce i sistema con 1 gb di ram
<kosta> e rifare il tutto credo sara un po lungo
<jester-> kosta: Installi sopra senza formattare la partizione
<jester-> kosta: Cosi come sei messo sarebbe come pretendere di aggiustare una gnocco usata
<kosta> e basta? le impostazioni e i dati rimangono tali e quali a adesso?
<jester-> kosta: Magari hai pure la home separata
<kosta> no e tutto in una sola partizione, e questo ke intendi?
<jester-> kosta: Allora da altro vai sulla partizione ubuntu, modifica, usare come ext4, montare come /, non spuntare formattare
<jester-> kosta: Sostituisce il sistema preservando dati e impostazioni, dovrai solo installare le app che saranno gia configurate
<jester-> kosta: Un backup dei dati e sempre raccomandato
<jester-> Che andrebbe comunque fatto regolarmente
<kosta> speta non ho capito. Su altro ho tutti i programmi
<jester-> kosta: In fase di istallazione scegli: atro che sarebbe manuale
<kosta> a quindi metto il cd di installazione e riavio il sistema e poi faccio come mi hai detto sopra
<jester-> Eh
<raff0z> ciao a tutti!
<raff0z> come faccio a impostare il limite per le varie velocità delle ventole ??? dato che il pc si surriscalda (le ventole girano sempre a velocità minima ) e se provo a installare i driver proprietari la scheda video non viene riconosciuta
<raff0z> ( ubuntu 11.10 )
<raff0z> please @.@
<kokito> ciao a tutti, oggi ho riunito con il comando cat più file in uno più grosso. i file erano bin ma non so che estensione dare al file finale, dovrebbe essere un archivio....nelle proprietà dice solo application/octet-stream...come posso sapere che tipo di file è?
<kokito> aggiornament, gli ho dato un estensione zip e sono riuscito ad aprirlo ma al suo interno ci sono tre file con estensione .b   cosa può essere? la loro grandezza inoltre non corrisponde a quanto pesa l'archivio, è molto minore
<kokito> è una collezione di roms arcade se vi può essere utile
<kokito> per il mame
<biga_> ciao a tutti
<luca> salve ragazzi
<luca> non mi riconosce la wirless'
<luca> ?
<luca> ho problemi con la wireless, come risolvo?
<enzotib> luca: iwconfig, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> cosa scusa
<enzotib> ok, sarò più prolisso: apri un terminale, esegui il comando 'iwconfig', e metti tutto l'eventuale output su pastebin, dove pastebin cos'è te l'ha spiegato il bot
<luca> ah si ok , scusa
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790773/
<enzotib> luca: sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<luca> cavolo adesso provavo ad installare skype , e mi dice.....architettura  amd64 errata
<enzotib> luca: anzo: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<luca> dice che l'interfaccia non supporta ,network is down
<tizbac> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<luca> file o directory non esiste
<luca> possibile che abbia sbagliato versione per l'installazione?
<enzotib> luca: parli del wifi o di skype, cerca di essere chiaro
<enzotib> luca: per il comando di tizbac, forse lo hai copiato male se dà errore
<luca> no di sistema
<luca> 64 piuttosto che 18 bit
<enzotib> vabbè, ciao
<luca> e mi sa
<luca> mo che faccio
<luca> come faccioa sapere che tipo di versione è
<enzotib> luca: purtroppo non riesco a seguirti, ti ho chiesto di essere chiaro, ma non mi pare che ci riesci
<luca> allora visto che l'installazione della versione a 64 bit di skype mi ha dato problemi può essere che io ho un aversione 18 bit di xubuntu
<luca> ??
<luca> no
<enzotib> luca: al massimo 32 bit
<luca> si si scusa
<enzotib> luca: come stai installando skype, da un pacchetto?
<enzotib> pacchetto scaricato?
<luca> direttamente dal sito si
<enzotib> luca: nome del file?
<luca> skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb
<enzotib> luca: uname -a
<luca> mo pare che me lo sta installando dal software center(skype)
<luca> fatto cosa vuoi sapere?
<alo21> salve a tutti
<luca> ti pasto?
<alo21> ho un problema con Ubuntu, in particolare internet
<rin65> CIao, mi chiamo Fabio, e vorrei trovare 2 file in Ubuntu ma nn so dove sono e nn li trovo
<rin65> Si tratta della file della foto del desktop e del file di salvaschermo. Li voglio trovare perchè sto usando una vecchia versione di Ubuntu, "edubuntu" con Gnome, vorrei installare Ubuntu 10.10 con KDE, ma tenere sfondo e salvaschermo di edubuntu, è possibile?
<rin65> Nessuno può aiutarmi?
<rin65> Tutti in ferie?
<rin65> peccato ciao
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> ho un problema con internet
<alo21> nessuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<enzotib> alo21: che problema?
<alo21> enzotib: ubuntu 11.10 va molto lento con il wifi
<alo21> cosa che non dovrebbe
<alo21> e non faceva quando avevo la versione 10.04
<alo21> quindi penso che sia il kernel
<enzotib> alo21: da quanto tempo hai 11.10?
<alo21> da 2 mesi
<alo21> ma il problema c'è fin dalla fresca installazione
<enzotib> alo21: che scheda hai?
<alo21> asp
<alo21> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<enzotib> alo21: nm-tool | grep -i speed
<alo21> Speed:           48 Mb/s     Speed:           10 Mb/s
<enzotib> alo21: perché due righe?
<alo21> enzotib: non ne ho idea
<enzotib> alo21: nm-tool, tutto l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alo21> enzotib: sono solo quelle due
<enzotib> alo21: intendo nm-tool, senza il | grep -i speed, dovrebbe dare un lungo output
<alo21> enzotib: si ok
<alo21> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790872/
<alo21> enzotib: pare che io sia connesso anche a quella cablata
<alo21> ma non è così
<enzotib> no, no, dice state unavailable
<enzotib> alo21: ifconfig
<alo21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790875/
<enzotib> alo21: non vedo niente di strano
<alo21> enzotib: peccato...
<alo21> secondo te cosa potrebbe essere
<enzotib> alo21: se è un problema di kernel c'è poco da fare, se non provare ad usare un kernel vecchio
<enzotib> poi non so se può essere un problema di driver, per esempio per BCM4311 ci sono sia gli STA che gli open
<alo21> enzotib: ho letto una cosa riguardo un problema sulla mia scheda
<alo21> BCM4318 chipset: AP mode does not work because of packet loss in high transmission rates. Hard to debug & fix.
<go^> salve
<go^> conoscete qualche programma per emulare iphone? dovrei provare qualche app sul pc...
<yankee> osx su macchina virtuale :)
<go^> uhm
<go^> yankee, le app dell'iphone girano su osx ?
<yankee> da quello che so, l'unico modo per programmare app ios è usare osx, ci sarà anche l'emulatore no?
<yankee> come sdk per android
<yankee> ma non lo se ne esistono altri anche per alti sistemi
<yankee> *ma non so
<go^> il problema è che sono app compilate per altre architetture mmm
<go^> almeno penso
<yankee> l'emulatore esiste secondo me, altrimenti uno che deve sviluppare come fa?
<go^> già..mmm
<go^> bye bye
<mic_> ciao
<mic_> c'è nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mic_> come mai quando riavvio il mio portatile si reimposta la luminosità di base e non quella impostata da me?
<mic_> anche quando ciudo e riapro il portatile
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> c'è nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<michele_> ubuntu mi da problemi
<alecv> a tutti da problemi :D
<michele_> xD
<alecv> ciao bobbybong  :D
<michele_> come mai?
<bobbybong> ciao alecv
<michele_> sembrava un sistema attendibile
<bobbybong> a me non da problemi :)
<alecv> xchè non si sa usarlo, xchè come tutti i sistemi operativi può avere i suoi bug?
<michele_> vengo da windows
<michele_> ho il diritto di no nsaperlo usare xD
<alecv> e allora una bella guida e studia :P
<michele_> ma questa è la chat per il supporto?
<bobbybong> ! wiki | michele_ basta documentarsi e si impara ad usarlo
<ubot-it> michele_ basta documentarsi e si impara ad usarlo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<alecv> io siccome sono analfabeta non leggo :D
<michele_> lol
<michele_> non mi serve la guida
<alecv> michele_,  si scherza, è il canale di supporto xò funziona cosi, uno chiede, e se qualcuno sa rispondere ti rispondera
<tpaper> michele_: che problema hai?
<michele_> bene espongo
<michele_> un problema alla volta
<michele_> partiamo dal piu semplice
<michele_> allora quando accendo il portatile con su ubuntu = quello che sto usando ora
<michele_> mi tocca abbassare la luminosità per risparmiare energia
<michele_> nonostante abbia modificato i settaggi
<michele_> in impostazioni
<michele_> schermo
<michele_> luminosità
<michele_> quando riavvio la luminosità si rialza
<michele_> anche quando chiudo e riaprlo il portatile
<michele_> sapete dirmi qual'è il problema?
<tpaper> michele_: ubuntu 11.10?
<michele_> si
<tpaper> michele_: http://www.tutorialweb.org/2534-risolvere-i-problemi-di-luminosita-con-ubuntu-11-10.htm
<michele_> ho 2 sistemi windows 7 e ubuntu
<tpaper> michele_: prova a seguire quella guida, se hai difficoltà chiedi
<michele_> grazir
<michele_> grazie vi dispiace se rimango in chat, magari dopo riferisco risultati e vi chiedo altri consigli?
<tpaper> michele_: niente affatto
<tpaper> michele_: puoi restare anche 24 ore al giorno, se hai voglia
<michele_> grazie
<alecv> esco byebye
<michele_> scusate ma una persona come me che non è che non capisce niente qualcosina la sa fare come può mai sapere che bisognava fare quel procedimento?
<tpaper> Non lo sa
<tpaper> Però cerca su google
<michele_> l'ho fatto ma non ho trovato cio che cercavp, vabbe lasciamo perdere posso procedere?
<tpaper> michele_: certo, non hai ancora iniziato? xD
<michele_> ho finito già
<michele_> pero ho altri problemi
<tpaper> dica
<michele_> la luminosità si e risolta
<michele_> ho chiuso e riaperto il portatile e il problema non si è presentato
<tpaper> Bene :)
<michele_> quindi credo che anche al riavvio il problema si è risolto
<michele_> quindi andiamo avanti
<michele_> allora
<michele_> certe volte
<michele_> e non di rado
<michele_> mi capita
<michele_> che il tasto x - e insomma i tasti per chiudere la finestra e l'intera barra sopra
<michele_> spariscono
<michele_> credo che il problema sia causato da compiz
<michele_> installato e funzionante
<michele_> con tutti i suoi magnifici effetti *ç*
<michele_> pero quando sparisce quella barra è davvero un problema perché non si puo far altro che riavviare
<tpaper> Ma compiz è una buffonata
<michele_> lo so
<tpaper> Comunque non saprei, anche perché non uso compiz
<michele_> sai almeno come ripristinare?
<michele_> se mi ricapita almeno per evitare di riavviare
<tpaper> Cioè? Come togliere compiz?
<michele_> no
<michele_> come ripristinare
<michele_> le finestre
<tpaper> Eh, è da un pezzo che non uso gnome
<michele_> che usi?
<tpaper> Una volta il gestore di finestre si chiamava metacity
<tpaper> michele_: a mio malgrado, xfce
<michele_> vabbe non so manco cos'è gnome
<michele_> xD
<tpaper> scendo un'attimo al portatile di mia madre e vedo un po' gnome
<michele_> ok
<damiano> michele_: è stato un massacro
<michele_> è?
<biga_> salve
<damiano> hanno impalato gnome e lo hanno sostituito con una specie di launcher (torrido)
<michele_> damiano anche tu fai supporto??
<damiano> no io intrattengo le persone durante l'attesa
<michele_> ah grazie
<biga_> hehe
<michele_> damiano usi ubuntu?
<damiano> sul portatile
<damiano> principalmente lo usa mio padre
<michele_> da quando?
<damiano> dunque uso linux da 4-5 anni
<michele_> uau
<michele_> ne saprai + d me
<damiano> ubuntu a brevi intervalli, sarà un mese
<damiano> eheh credo ben di si :) :O
<michele_> lo uso da natale
<michele_> xD
<michele_> ho preso questo portatile
<biga_> io mi ci sto cimentando ultimamente come te michele
<onebitxa1ax> mmmmmmmm
<michele_> voglio capirci qualcosa
<damiano> uhm
<michele_> perche parecchi dicono su internet che ubuntu è di gran lunga superiore a windows
<damiano> si
<biga_> dicono
<damiano> è linux
<michele_> pero windows è + semplice
<michele_> almeno per come la penso io
<onebitxa1ax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<damiano> è come se comprassi una lavatrice di cui è pubblico il progetto
<michele_> perché windows non richiede stringhe da inserire nel terminale
<biga_> esatto michè
<onebitxa1ax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cof cof
<michele_> xD
<michele_> meglio se mi sto zitto...
<biga_> pero ho letto un paio di manuali e le stringhe a volte si rivelano
<biga_> svelte piu della gui
<biga_> interfaccia grafica
<onebitxa1ax> michele_: parla parla <_<
<michele_> ah
<onebitxa1ax> XD
<michele_> va a finire che mi cacciate per le ca****e che dico
<onebitxa1ax> no
<michele_> mi dite ste stringhe da dove si pigliano?
<onebitxa1ax> alla peggio ti diranno di entrare su #ubuntu-it-chat e continuare il discorso li :)
<onebitxa1ax> sono comandi
<biga_> io ho un paio di manuali utili
<Bronsa> damiano: dice che siete carini
<onebitxa1ax> anche winzoz ce li ha
<dem_> buonasera.  come posso installare il cd della stampante che dice che va   su windows/mac   con ubuntu?
<Bronsa> just saying
<michele_> io ho visto su internet
<michele_> ma di sudo non c'è niente
<michele_> pero l'inizio è facile
<biga_> sudo è solo per diventare admin
<onebitxa1ax> dem_: marca e modello, e poi nel cd ce scritto che va anche per linux?
<michele_> sudo apt-get install
<bobbybong> !comandi | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<onebitxa1ax> michele_: sudo sta per dire che bisogna sudare
<michele_> lol
<dem_> hp photosmart C4480   no linux
<biga_> grazie bobby nn fa mai male un pò di cultura base
<michele_> rega ma quando metto lo schermo intero perche se sposto il mouse a sinistra non esce il menu?
<michele_> è normale?
<damiano> "lo schermo è sempre intero"
<michele_> scusate la finestra a schermo pieno
<onebitxa1ax> dem_: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui hplip
<onebitxa1ax> dem_: poi attacca la stampante e prega iddio che te la mandi buona
<onebitxa1ax> michele_: sai fare uno stamp e caricarlo su internet?
<michele_> su windows si non so se qui è lo stesso
<onebitxa1ax> michele_: piu o meno si
<dem_> onebitxa1ax.     la stampante funziona con ubuntu!   solo che non mi fa installare il suo cd,  tipo per vedere le funzioni di inchiostro
<michele_> cosa devo farvi vedere
<onebitxa1ax> dem_: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah e dillo prima :D
<shurizzle> michele_: le tette
<onebitxa1ax> michele_: l'errore incriminato
<michele_> xD
<onebitxa1ax> shurizzle: è_é
<biga_> anche le tette
<onebitxa1ax> biga_: è_é
<dem_> ho provato con winw ma nada
<dem_> wine
<onebitxa1ax> dem_: non puoi usare wine, ma devi usare i soft di linux
<onebitxa1ax> dem_: come hai installato la stampante?
<dem_> mel a riconosciuta al volo ubuntu
<shurizzle> e chi è mel?
<michele_> caxo raga aiuto sono spariti di nuovo il tasto x - e il quadrato e tutta la barra
<michele_> come faccio
<tpaper> michele_: hai risolto con quella roba di compiz?
<michele_> no
<dem_> dicevo me la riconosciuta al volo ubuntu
<onebitxa1ax> michele_: alt+tab per spostarti tra le finestre
<michele_> mi si e appena
<michele_> presentato il problema
<shurizzle> dem_: si scrive l'ha
<shurizzle> significa la ha
<dem_> ah
<michele_> è sparito il tasto per chiudere
<biga_> lol
<onebitxa1ax> dem_: prova ad installare quei 2 prog e vedi sotto impostazioni de riesci ad avere queste info
<michele_> per minimizzare
<michele_> ecc
<michele_> tutta la barra su
<michele_> mentre aprivo gimpo
<onebitxa1ax> shurizzle: non ho letto se sei qui perche hai qualche problema al pc è_é
<michele_> gimp
<biga_> ora di rivviare? xD
<tpaper> michele_: puoi, da una tty, eseguire il comando "sudo lightdm restart". Questo porta comunque ad un riavvio della sessione che chiude tutte le applicazioni aperte e riporta alla schermata del login
<michele_> eh si
<michele_> xD
<dem_> onebitxa1ax     ok   provo
<tpaper> michele_: però almeno non devi riavviare
<tpaper> michele_: adesso sto vedendo meglio cmq, questo è un metodo un po' barbaro
<shurizzle> onebitxa1ax: io li risolvo
<onebitxa1ax> shurizzle: e meno male :D
<biga_> sudo lightdm restart
<shurizzle> onebitxa1ax: per ora ho risolto un problema di comunicazione
<biga_> lo provo subito
<michele_> Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<michele_> da terminale mi e uscito questo
<onebitxa1ax> shurizzle: speriamo che nn ricapiti altrimenti e' meglio risolverlo on #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<tpaper> michele_: per accedere ad una tty ctrl+alt+f1, per tornare ad x ctrl+alt+f7/f8
<tpaper> michele_: hai messo sudo?
<shurizzle> onebitxa1ax: sicuro
<biga_> nn va neanche a me il light restart
<tpaper> ma come no
<biga_> giuro :x
<tpaper> ctrl+alt+f1 fate il login e poi sudo lightdm restart
<tpaper> mo torno sotto e riprovo ma sono quasi sicuro che debba andare
<biga_> dice che nn trova lightdm
<biga_> :x
<onebitxa1ax> biga_: sudo ldm restart
<onebitxa1ax> prova
<biga_> k ritento
<biga_> nada
<tpaper> biga_: che versione hai di ubuntu? nell'11.10 c'è lightdm
<biga_> faccio un locate a vedere se si trova in giro
<biga_> 10.04 direi
<onebitxa1ax> tpaper: forse e' sudo /etc/init.d/ldm restart ?
<tpaper> forse è sudo restart lightdm ?
<biga_> ldm* nn lo trova
<tpaper> biga_: sudo restart gdm allora
<michele_> ho riavviato
<michele_> non sapevo piu come uscire
<tpaper> [22:37:28] * biga_ è uscito (Read error: Connection reset by peer) <-- Secondo me è andato xxD
<michele_> da quella schermata nera
<biga_> grazie della chicca
<tpaper> michele_: ctrl+alt+f7 o f8
<michele_> f1
<tpaper> no
<tpaper> con f1 ci entri
<michele_> eh non lo sapevo
<tpaper> con f7 o f8 torni al mondo delle persone normali
<tpaper> xD
<michele_> lol
<michele_> giusto
<biga_> hehe
<biga_> <--anormale
<michele_> allora vorrei essere anormale
<tpaper> michele_: comunque era "sudo restart lightdm"
<biga_> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<biga_> scusate mi serviva il link
<tpaper> biga_: puoi farlo anche in privato con ubot-it
<michele_> comandi base facile
<biga_> k
<michele_> e non servono
<PANINO> UBUNTU E' DA NERI
<biga_> lol
<tpaper> ad ogni modo trovai
<tpaper> michele_: "echo $DISPLAY" cosa ti da?
<michele_> ho provato quel codice
<michele_> pero
<michele_> si è riavviato ok pero
<luca> ho appena installato xubuntu , ma non mi riconosce la wireless
<michele_> il touchpad non andava
<bobbybong> !wifi | luca
<ubot-it> luca: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<michele_> e ho riavviato
<tpaper> michele_: "echo $DISPLAY" cosa ti da?
<michele_> ;0
<michele_> :0
<tpaper> bene
<tpaper> michele_: ascolta, la prossima volta che si blocca
<michele_> tpaper cmq all'avvio mi ha messo di nuovo quella luminosità
<tpaper> vai nella tty con ctrl+alt+f1
<tpaper> esegui il login
<michele_> non andava il login
<tpaper> e dai il comando "DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace"
<tpaper> michele_: come no dai
<tpaper> nella schermata nera
<tpaper> ti chiede username e password
<michele_> mi sa che ho scritto michele e non Michele
<michele_> xD
<tpaper> i nomi utenti sono tutti minuscoli
<tpaper> sempre
<tpaper> quindi hai fatto bene
<michele_> e allora come mai?
<shurizzle> *
<tpaper> michele_: perché hai sbagliato qualcosa
<michele_> boh
<tpaper> o l'username o la password
<michele_> boh
<tpaper> michele_: fidati. non può non andare
<biga_> quoto
<michele_> ma poi
<michele_> il codice posso mai impararmelo a memoria^
<michele_> ?
<michele_> xD
<biga_> dubito
<michele_> cmq non è stato risolto nessun problema
<biga_> ti fai una piccolo papiro con qualche memorandum
<michele_> e ce ne e un'altro
<michele_> biga
<biga_> dica
<michele_> ma tu quando metti schermo pieno a una finestra
<michele_> se sposti il mouse sulla sinistra ti appare il menu?
<biga_> aspe ma tu hai la versione?
<michele_> 11.10
<biga_> 11.10
<biga_> io sto indietro :p
<michele_> ah ok
<biga_> avevo qualche problema con quella versione
<biga_> e col mio catorcio
<michele_> allora non sono l'unico
<michele_> eppure questo portatile monta un intel core i5-2410
<tpaper> michele_: momento
<michele_> dica
<tpaper> michele_: la luminosità è tornata al max?
<michele_> al riavvio si
<tpaper> pff
<michele_> l'ho abbassata io
<biga_> sudo restart gdm giusto?
<biga_> me la devo scrivere
<michele_> e ora anche quando chiudo e riapro
<tpaper> michele_: secondo me non hai salvato il file
<michele_> ho salvato
<tpaper> michele_: cat /etc/rc.local
<michele_> c'era una cosa diversa pero
<tpaper> l'output mettilo su pastebin,com
<tpaper> *pastebin.com
<tpaper> porca vacca
<tpaper> http://pastebin.com
<michele_> http://pastebin.com/KrbztcJr
<michele_> t è uscito?
<tpaper> sì
<tpaper> ed hai ragione, è salvato
<michele_> ECCO
<Ciao> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dove posso trovare i driver per il mio sony vaio vpc eb?
<tpaper> ovviamente se esegui la "echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" la luminosità torna bassa, giusto?
<michele_> mi esce questo
<michele_> bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: Permesso negato
<biga_> suda
<tpaper> michele_: eseguilo con sudo davanti
<tpaper> bah, è mai possibile che non debba mai funzionare niente
<jester-> tpaper: e più si va vanti e più diventa peggio
<michele_> idem
<biga_> tpaper tu che distro usi?
<tpaper> biga_: xubuntu 11.10
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ sudo echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<michele_> bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: Permesso negato
<tpaper> sudo (echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness)
<tpaper> no
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ sudo (echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness)
<michele_> bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "echo"
<tpaper> infatti
<tpaper> sudo -s
<tpaper> poi quel comando
<michele_> lol
<tpaper> sudo -s <invio>
<jester-> non è sudo (echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<jester-> non è sudo echo "3 "> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<biga_> se vuoi dirci comè, e non come non è
<tpaper> michele_: sei riuscito?
<michele_> si è rialZATA LA LUMINOSITÀ
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ sudo -s
<michele_> [sudo] password for michele:
<michele_> root@michele-K53SC:~# echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<michele_> root@michele-K53SC:~#
<FloodBotIt1> michele_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tpaper> michele_: ha abbassato la luminosità?
<michele_> no l'ha alzata da solo dopo aver effettuato il comando
<michele_> riabbasso?
<tpaper> no
<michele_> ok
<tpaper> cioè scusa tu hai eseguito il comando ed ha alzato la luminosità!?
<michele_> giuro
<tpaper> prova con echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<michele_> si abbassata
<michele_> cosi va bene è al minimio
<tpaper> allora gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<tpaper> e al posto di echo 3 ci metti echo 0
<tpaper> poi salvi
<tpaper> riavvii
<tpaper> preghi un po' verso la mecca
<michele_> ho fatto
<michele_> pero nel terminale leggo
<ivano> salve a tutti
<ivano> chi mi aiuta con lo scanner della dcp-145c della brother come sistema uso ubuntu 10.10
<ivano> non ditemi la guida , e' solo per esperti
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/791046/
<ivano> non per i comini mortali :)
<michele_> leggi tpaper?
<Ciao> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dove posso trovare i driver per il mio sony vaio vpc eb?
<tpaper> michele_: non fa niente, l'importante è che dando cat /etc/rc.local ci sia scritto echo 0  > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness e non echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<michele_> ciao non credo che ce ne sia bisogno ubuntu gia legge tutto
<jester-> ivano: comincia a provare se con la live della 11.10 per caso funza
<michele_> si  esce
<ivano> non riesco a passare alla 11.10
<jester-> Ciao: quali driver
<michele_> provo a riavviare?
<jester-> michele_: mentre riavvi fai una cosa
<Ciao> jester- grafici, per il touchpad
<jester-> michele_: al menu premi e
<michele_> aspe
<ivano> e poi non posso aggiornare solo alla 11.04?
<michele_> ho appena provato
<michele_>  a chiudere e riaprire
<michele_> portatile
<jester-> michele_: dopo quiet splash inserisci: acpi=force e poi F10 per avviare
<michele_> e si e messo di nuovo la luminosità al max
<jester-> michele_: poi vedi se ti funzicano i tasti luminosità
<michele_> aspe
<michele_> come la mettiamo
<jester-> Ciao: non va il taccpad?
<michele_> quando chiudo e riapro
<michele_> si rimette la luminosità
<jester-> michele_: se funzica rendiamo definitivo
<michele_> al menu premi e? cioè?
<michele_> dash?
<jester-> michele_: al boot lo vedi il menu di grub?
<michele_> ah si
<jester-> michele_: invece di enter primo e
<jester-> = edit
<michele_> ok provo
<Ciao> jester il touch pad in se va, non funziona il multi touch, lo zoom ecc come accade su windows......ho provato a seguire questa guida ma putroppo ho risolto solo parzialmente il problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=387314.msg3872062
<Ciao> jester e per di più mi è scomparsa l'impostazione del touchpad dalle impostazioni di ubuntu, da li mi lascia solo più configurare il mouse
<jester-> Ciao: vaio è uno dei portatili con l'hw più indigesto a linux, comunque non hi mai provato a pacioccare
<jester-> Ciao: sarà difficile che si riesca ad avere le stesse funzionalità di winzoz
<jester-> Ciao: ti sei fatto una copia dei files prona di modificarli?
<jester-> prima*
<Ciao> jester- ma adesso lo scroll verticale riesco ad averlo (che era la cosa che mi interessava di più) il problema è che non avendo più le impostazioni non posso modificarre sensibilità ecc.......no non ho fatto nessun backup
<michele_> rega
<michele_> allora
<michele_> all'avvio
<jester-> Ciao: hai tolto qualche pacchetto?
<michele_> il pc è andato a luminosità minimo = ottimo
<michele_> ora il problema si presenta
<jester-> michele_: i tati funzicano?
<michele_> i tasti funzionavano gia prima
<jester-> allora dove stava il problema
<michele_> fn + f5 o f6
<Ciao> jester- ho fatto quello che c'è nella guida.......
<michele_> quando avviavo partiva a luminosità max
<michele_> ora è ok
<jester-> quindi?
<michele_> pero quando chiudo e riapro il portatile
<jester-> Ciao: usi unity?
<michele_> si mette di nujovo al max
<jester-> in unity e in shel si sono diemntoca qualcosa
<jester-> michele_: chiudendo e riaprendo il coperchio?
<michele_> si
<michele_> diciamo
<jester-> michele_:  che pizzica di pc è
<Ciao> jester- cos'è unity?
<michele_> asus k53sc
<jester-> Ciao: l'interfccia grafica, hai la barra scema a sinistra?
<michele_> perche scema jester
<michele_> è bella
<jester-> michele_: proverei a installare il kernel 3.2
<michele_> come si fa
<michele_> da software center?
<jester-> michele_: la trovo non pratica
<jester-> michele_: no lo devi scaricare da mainline
<jester-> spe
<Ciao> jester- si......ho a barra a sinistra e l'altra in alto
<jester-> michele_: hai sistema a 32 o a 64 bitti
<michele_> 64
<jester-> Ciao: prova a installare gnome-session-fallback e poi termina sessione e rientri con gnome classic e controlli se nelle impostazioni è comparso il mouse
<jester-> michele_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc4-oneiric/
<michele_> qual'è
<jester-> michele_: prendi image ed headers amd64 + headers all.deb che installerai per primo
<michele_> non ho un amd ho intel core i5
<jester-> michele_: amd64 = 64bit
<michele_> ah scs
<Ciao> jester- ma come faccio a scegliere con che interfaccia entrare?
<jester-> Ciao: alla finestra di login clicchi il circolino a destra nel box dove metto la pass
<michele_> jester
<Ciao> jester- ook provo!!!
<michele_> è semplice la procedura?
<jester-> michele_: clicchi i file e te li installa il center
<jester-> michele_: prima gli headers all
<michele_> erano 3 file vero?
<jester-> michele_: si image headers ed headers all.deb
<michele_> ok prima all
<michele_> fatto
<michele_> poi?
<jester-> michele_: poi headers generic e poi l'image
<ivano> ma per installare ubuntu 11.10 il computer deve essere di ultima generazione ?
<jester-> ivano: più facile che funziono 100% i non tanto nuovi
<michele_> Header mi dice che già è installato
<jester-> ivano: ma cosa intendo per non ultima generazione
<michele_> anche image
<ivano> il mio e' del 2005 vecchio??
<jester-> michele_: hai cliccato dippio sui files scaricati?
<michele_> si
<ivano> acer travelmate 2490
<jester-> come fanno ad essere già installati
<michele_> mi si apre software center
<jester-> ivano: con cpu?
<ivano> intelceleron
<michele_> il primo non era installato
<jester-> ivano: e quanta ram?
<ivano> 2gica
<michele_> gica xD
<ivano> ga
<jester-> michele_: uname -r
<ivano> dici che va?
<jester-> ivano: il celerone è un po vegiotto ma dovrebbe andare
<michele_> 3.0.0-14-generic-pae
<dem_> grazie a voi sono riuscito ad installare  hplip  e ho funzioni in più,  grandi!
<jester-> michele_: metti nel pastebin cosa risponde dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<michele_> dammi il sito
<jester-> dem metti pure hplip-gui
<jester-> !paste | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dem_> stacco     ciao
<ivano> e gia' vecchiotto
<ivano> prima di installarlo magari lo provo
<jester-> ivano: prova con la live
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/791070/
<ivano> adesso sto masterizzando la iso
<ivano> appena finisce lo provo
<jester-> michele_: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/791072/
<jester-> michele_: ne hai uno solo installato. installa gli altri 3 e dai ok a richiesta che è farlocco
<jester-> michele_: li hai nella home?
<michele_> hai ragione
<jester-> o sul desktop
<michele_> scrivania
<jester-> michele_: li installa o no
<michele_> no
<michele_> metto installa
<michele_> ma non va
<jester-> michele_: cd Scrivania
<jester-> michele_: sudo dpkg -i [ ]	linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_amd64.deb	
<jester-> usa copia incolla
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ cd scrivania
<michele_> bash: cd: scrivania: File o directory non esistente
<michele_> xD
<michele_> scusa
<michele_> s maiuscola
<jester-> michele_: S maiuscola
<michele_> sisi scs
<michele_> ma è tardi la mente fa brutti scherzi
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ cd Scrivania
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~/Scrivania$ sudo dpkg -i [ ] linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_amd64.deb
<michele_> [sudo] password for michele:
<michele_> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare [ (--install):
<michele_>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<FloodBotIt1> michele_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<michele_> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare ] (--install):
<jester-> michele_: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_amd64.deb	
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~/Scrivania$ sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_amd64.deb
<michele_> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_amd64.deb (--install):
<michele_>  l'architettura del pacchetto (amd64) non corrisponde a quella del sistema (i386)
<michele_> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<michele_>  linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_amd64.deb
<FloodBotIt1> michele_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~/Scrivania$
<jester-> michele_: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_all.deb
<jester-> michele_: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_amd64.deb	
<michele_> errori
<michele_> entrambi
<jester-> michele_:  hai una 11.10?
<michele_> si
<jester-> michele_: fa vedere gli errori nel pastebin
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/791089/
<michele_> fra un po stacco
<jester-> michele_: ostione hai una 32 bit
<michele_> no 64 bit
<jester-> michele_: quindi prendi image ed headers 386 all.deb va bene
<michele_> ma come?
<jester-> michele_: getconf LONG_BIT
<michele_> ero convinto che era 64 bit
<michele_> che merdaaaa
<jester-> michele_: 32 o 64 fa lo stesso
<michele_> 32
<jester-> non cambia noìiente
<jester-> niente
<michele_> il 64 è + potente
<michele_> io so
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> sono leggende metropolitane
<michele_> vabbe
<michele_> ridamme il sito
<jester-> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc4-oneiric/
<michele_> poi spengo
<michele_> è tardi
<michele_> domani continuo
<michele_> spero di trovarti
<michele_> dato che già sai tutto
<michele_> non dovrò rispiegare
<jester-> michele_: ci metti mezzo minuto
<michele_> si
<michele_> sto facendo
<michele_> prima image o header
<jester-> è uguale
<michele_> fatto
<jester-> michele_: riavvia col kernel nuovo
<michele_> richiesto riavvio
<michele_> eccomi
<michele_> riavviato
<jester-> michele_: nessun effetto?
<michele_> in realtà si
<michele_> allora
<michele_> prima
<michele_> quando chiudevo e riaprivo coperchio
<michele_> dovevo premere fn+f5
<michele_> piu volte
<michele_> ora in una volta va al minimo
<michele_> cpt?
<michele_> per ridurre
<michele_> comq me lo fa lo stesso
<jester-> michele_: al prossimo boot prova a inserire ancora acpi=force
<michele_> non so dove inserire
<jester-> michele_: e togli la pass dallo screensever
<michele_> è?
<michele_> domani vediamo ora basta
<jester-> michele_: al boot e e scrivi acpi=force dopo slpash
<michele_> dmn
<michele_> sn stanco
<michele_> scs
<jester-> ok
<jester-> fai le prove domani
<michele_> è stato un piacere
<michele_> grazie di tutto
<michele_> buona serata
<jester-> ciao
<tpaper> jester-: che pazienza che pazienza xD
<Ciao> jester- ciao buona erata
<tpaper> vo anche io
<tpaper> notte
<jester-> notte tpaper
<jester-> ciao Ciao
<jester-> hihihi
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-03
<roht> buona sera
<roht> ho provato ad installare lamp attraverso il programma tasksel ma è andato tutto in rovina ...gulp, cìè un altro modo per farlo?
<roht> *c'è
<onebitxajax> notte gente
<giuseppe___> salve
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti :)
<rozzilla> Volevo chiedere, come si fa a scaricare più file contemporaneamente con Jdownloader...
<giovanni61> ciao
<giovanni61> ho installato ubuntu 11.10, mamma mia grafica bruttina con la barra laterale, è possibile ritornare alla grafica desktop vecchia ?? con applicazione e risorse computer ??
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> giovanni61: Insistalla gnome-session-fallback e prova pure gnome-shell
<giovanni61> sudo apt-get install .....??
<giovanni61> ok grazie jester-
<massimo18> Buonissima giornata :)
<roht> buongiorno
<roht> c'è un modo diverso da "tasksel" per attivare "lamp" su ubuntu11.10
<jester-> roht: Installare con apt o software center
<roht> anche da software center forse è + pratico ma non ho trovato nulla
<roht> sulle altre distro di ubuntu c'era un pacchetto da selezionare ed installare ma ora non ricordo
<roht> ho digitato lamp ma non dà nulla
<roht> ieri tasksel mi ha mandato in tilt la distribuzione
<jester-> roht: Se c'è in tasksel c'è anche in soft center
<roht> ed ho dovuto reinstallarla
<roht> ha distrutto tutto...gulp
<jester-> roht: InstAlla synaptic che è piu tosto
<roht> digitando "lamp" ?
<roht> si forse è meglio ricorda che là c'era l'opzione completa
<roht> *ricordo
<filo1234> roht: cos'ha lamp che non va?
<filo1234> cioè tasksel
<roht> ciao
<roht> si mi ha costrtto a reinstallare tutta la distro 11.10
<filo1234> o.0
<roht> c'è stato un errore mentre installava
<roht> e sai che non riesco a trovare lamp da synaptic?
<roht> dove cavolo lo hanno messo stavolta
<filo1234> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<roht> noooooooooooooo
<roht> non ci riprovo più
<roht> ehehe
<roht> altra soluzione che non sia tasksel?
<filo1234> -.-
<jester-> sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<roht> ricordo che nelle altre distro si cercava  in synaptic per attività
<roht> ora non c'è più questa possibilità
<roht> almeno io non la trovo
<jester-> roht: In synaptic pigia la lente, metti per nome e scrivi lamp poi dai enter
<roht> ok ci provo
<jester-> Se espia con un tipa e fai cosi non la becchi mai n'è
<roht> jester-, quale è il l ink per caricare le immagini
<roht> jester-, http://imagebin.org/191544, forse non  è la lamp che mi serve...hi
<jester-> roht: Forse devi abilitare i repo partners
<roht> ok
<giovanni61> ciao
<giovanni61> jester-: grazie
<giovanni61> ho installato un secondo HD come slave: come devo montarlo ora  in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<giovanni61> è inserito come /dev/sdb
<damiano> su ubuntu gli hard disk si montano da soli
<roht> giovanni61, mount /dev/sdb /mnt da terminale root
<damiano> questo è in genere una fonte automaizzata di problemi
<damiano> automatizzata*
<jester-> giovanni61: Lo. monti da nautilus
<jester-> o meglio monti le partizioni
<giovanni61> jester-:  il disco è già formattato
<BetaBrain> buon giorno
<fabio73> Ciao, mi chiamo Fabio, e cerco aiuto per configurare al meglio ubuntu 10.11
<fabio73> C''è qualcuno che mi può  aiutare?
<jester-> fabio73: 10.11 o 11.10
<fabio73> oddio, nn so... scusa, è ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> fabio73: spiega configurare
<fabio73> Dunque, vorrei cambiare alcune impostazioni dello schermo...
<fabio73> E capire come sistemare alcuni problemi, tipo il language di Firefox che nn si attiva...
<giovanni61> jester-:  come faccio a montare il 2HD slave   /dev/sdb               grazie
<fabio73> Nonostante abbia scelto l'impostazione "italiano"...
<damiano> giovanni61: sdb non si monta
<damiano> al massimo si monta sdb1, sdb2, etc..
<damiano> che sarebbero le partizioni
<jester-> fabio73: per ff installa firefox-locale it
<fabio73> Vorrei cambiare il desktop...
<jester-> fabio73: per ff installa firefox-locale-it
<fabio73> ok, ora guardo..
<jester-> fabio73: vai in inpostazioni di sistema per il resto
<damiano> giovanni61: mkdir mnt && sudo mount /dev/sdbN
<damiano> giovanni61: mkdir mnt && sudo mount /dev/sdbN mnt
<damiano> la seconda che ho scritto
<giovanni61> ok
<damiano> te lo mette nella cartella "mnt" in home
<jester-> damiano: dai i numeri?
<filo1234> giovanni61: ma scusa, no lo vedi nelle risorse?
<filo1234> non*
<giovanni61> nei dispositivi   SI
<fabio73> Dunque, su "impostazioni di sistema" ho cambiato lo sfondo,  la grandezza della schermata, ma vorrei spostare, per esempio, la barra dall'alto in basso, come si fa?
<filo1234> giovanni61: e allora non capiscio
<giovanni61> si vedo hd,ma non posso mettere/incollare nessun file
<filo1234> giovanni61: con quela filesystem lo hai formattato?
<jester-> fabio73: non si puo in unity
<fabio73> E sul linguaggio di firefox, sono entrato in preferenze di firefox, scelta del linguaggio, ma ho trovato soltanto "italiano" e italiano svizzero, nn locale
<fabio73> HA!
<giovanni61>    	 	 	 	 	 	   ext4
<filo1234> giovanni61: se è EXT* devi prima creare una cartella
<jester-> fabio73: installa gnome-session-fallback per avere il gnome classico e pure gnome-shell che è nuovo
<filo1234> giovanni61: dai il comando mount sul terminale e metti su pastebin il risultato
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio73> ok, dove li trovo?
<damiano> jester-: sono tutti pazzi qui che te devo dì?
<filo1234> ah gli altri?
<fabio73> ora provo su ubuntu softer centre
<giovanni61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/791488/
<fabio73> per firefox, nn ho risolto niente.
<fabio73> Inoltre sulla barra verticale di sinistra ho tolto per sbaglio l'icone "home", e non so come rimetterla...
<giovanni61> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/791488/
<filo1234> giovanni61: si può riformattare quel disco così gli metti una LABEL?
<filo1234> almneo lo monta con un nome più da cristiani
<jester-> filo1234: usa sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 wlagnocca
<filo1234> eh
<jester-> cosi la vede a sinistra in nautilus
<jester-> giovanni61: come vuoi chimare la partizione
<jester-> chiamare*
<filo1234> giovanni61: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 quellochevuoi
<giovanni61> disco1
<jester-> se ne frega se montata o no
<filo1234> le operazioni su partizioni non vanno MAI fatte su dispositivi montati
<jester-> vero
<fabio73> Jester- come si fa a rimettere l'icona home sulla colonna di sinistra dopo averla tolta?
<jester-> fabio73: apri cartella home poi destro e aggiungi
<fabio73> NN ho cartelle home ...
<jester-> ma va? cosa hai
<fabio73> su in cima c'è scritto "Dash"...
<jester-> in risorse
<jester-> clicca l'icona in alto sulla colonna
<giovanni61> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/791498/
<fabio73> fatto, ma nn viene fuori risorse, ma una finiestra che mi rimanda come scorciatoia ad  applicazioni varie, tranne risorse
<jester-> giovanni61: sudo unount /dev/sdb1
<filo1234> giovanni61: non ho capito cos'hai fatto
<giovanni61> sudo: unount: command not found
<filo1234> umount
<giovanni61> ok
<jester-> giovanni61: sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 disco1
<giovanni61> umount: /dev/sdb1: non montato
<jester-> giovanni61: sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 disco1
<giovanni61> inpossibile montare disco 1  Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<giovanni61> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/disco1
<jester-> giovanni61: sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 disco1
<giovanni61> fatto mi da errore
<fabio73> Jester, ho scaricato il gnome-shell dove devo andare per farlo partire?
<jester->  giovanni61 sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> giovanni61: sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 disco1
<fabio73> Niente, devo uscire. Grazie e ciao
<giovanni61> jester-:  ora hd sparito
<jester-> giovanni61: riavvia il pc
<giovanni61> ok
<giovanni61> ciao
<giovanni61> jester-:  non mi fa incollare nessun file
<jester-> giovanni61: filesystem?
<giovanni61> si
<filo1234> giovanni61: devi fare un acartella e darli i permessi
<jester-> giovanni61: che tipo
<filo1234> non puoi scrivere direttamente sul disco
<giovanni61> di tutto lo temgo come disco dati
<jester-> giovanni61: ntfs?
<filo1234> giovanni61: sudo mkdir /media/disco1/test
<giovanni61> ext4
<jester-> segui filo
<filo1234> giovanni61: sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/disco1/test
<filo1234> e poi puioi scrivere in test
<jester-> a patto di montare li il discolo
<filo1234> se ha messo la label disco1 è li
<jester-> filo1234: si ma non lo monta in test nautilus
<filo1234> test è lacartella
<jester-> eh
<filo1234> 12:10 < filo1234> giovanni61: sudo mkdir /media/disco1/test
<filo1234> bonanotte
<jester-> filo1234: eh ma lui vuol scrivere sul disco montato in /media/disco1
<filo1234> non può
<filo1234> se è ext*
<filo1234> a meno che non usi sudo sempre
<jester-> si fa una disco1
<jester-> e poi lo monta da fstab?
<jester-> a ricordarsi i gid uid sticazz
<lindrio_> ragazzi sono nuovo di ubuntu qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare come impostare i caratteri alt+numerici?
<lindrio_> sono riuscito a mettere i simboli del terzo livello ma nn li ho trovati smanettando un po
<jester-> lindrio_: c'è tabella caratteri da qualche parte
<filo1234> lindrio_: io sono ancora ubriaco da capodanno, ma non è che sia chiaro quello che chiedi
<jester-> mi attizzano i caratteri del tezzo livello a me
<filo1234> lol
<lindrio_> inserire caratteri speciali come "~" per composizione di "alt+numeri"
<filo1234> lindrio_: scusami ma alt gr + ^ non va bene?
<jester-> lindrio_: in tabella caratteri ti da pure la combinazione
<lindrio_> ho impostato il terzo livello premento unicamente alt gr e il tasto
<jester-> filo1234: intende tipo: ÜÜ ŇŇ ффф
<filo1234> si ma è gia così
<lindrio_> se lo utilizzo con i numeri mi scrive direttamente i numeri
<jester-> o no
<filo1234> boh vabè
<filo1234> mi arrendo
<lindrio_> se utilizzo alt + numeri prende altri comandi
<lindrio_> cmq la tabella nn so dove sia
<corsairtux> ciao ho comprato una cornice digitale ed ho caricato su di essa molte foto.. il problema è che vengono mostrate in ordine alfabetico..
<corsairtux> c'è un modo di rinominare in maniera random tutti i file all'interno di una cartella?
<damiano> corsairtux: yup
<damiano> google scripting bash
<corsairtux> dovrei realizzare uno script.. (non mi va molto) mi chiedevo se già esistesse qualcosa di simile
<filo1234> corsairtux: puoi installare gprename
<corsairtux> damiano, cosa significa yup?
<filo1234> corsairtux: ha diverse opzioni
<ivano> salve ragazzi , volevo chiedervi se in kubuntu 11.10 c'e' il programma di parent control
<ivano> come quello che c'era in ubuntu 10.10
<ivano> nessuno mi risponde ?
<corsairtux> filo1234, grazie credo che vada bene... lo proverò!
<corsairtux> ivano, mi dispiace ma non so di che si tratta se usi firefox
<corsairtux> ci sono diversi plugin..
<corsairtux> :-(
<ivano> uso cromyum
<ivano> in 10.10 avevo scaricato contollo genitori
<ivano> ma in kubuntu non lo trovo
<ivano> possibile mai
<filo1234> !info nanny
<ubot-it> nanny (source: nanny): Parental Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 968 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<corsairtux> filo1234, l'ho provato.. è molto potente ma non mi permette di randomizzare i nomi
<damiano> corsairtux: per lo scopo devi costruire un programma ad hoc che, ad esempio, fà il lavoro su una cartella
<damiano> il modo più velce è usare un linguaggio di programmazione che già conosci (dubito)
<corsairtux> java e c
<corsairtux> ma sono pigro :-p
<corsairtux> la volta buona che studio un po di bash..
<Holden> corsairtux, va bene qualsiasi nome purchè random?
<corsairtux> si
<Holden> corsairtux, allora lo script è una riga...
<damiano> io uso linux da 5 anni e ancora non ho imparato un minimo di bash
<damiano> :O
<go^> io uso linux da 10 anni e ancora non ho imparato bash :D
<corsairtux> io  ne so qualcosa.. ma ho così tanto codice da scrivere che mettermi a fare bashscripting mi sembra tempo perso
<go^> corsairtux, programmi per lavoro?
<corsairtux> il problema è che se impari e non fai pratica..
<corsairtux> no università
<corsairtux> progetti vari..
<go^> corsairtux, io sto studiando programmazione I (java) :P
<ivano> ok lo scaricato , ma non funziona  , clicchi per aprirlo ma non succede niente
<corsairtux> informatica?
<go^> zi
<corsairtux> dove?
<go^> torino
<go^> te
<corsairtux> catania..
<go^> io sono al 1° anno
<corsairtux> ormai sono al terzo anno...
<Holden> corsairtux, qualcosa tipo: for file in *.jpg; do echo mv $file $(dd if=/dev/urandom count=1 2>/dev/null | md5sum | cut -b 1-32).jpg; done
<ivano> controllo genitori ,e come su ubuntu 11.10 non funzionava nemmeno la
<Holden> corsairtux, basta togliere 'echo' se ti va bene
<corsairtux> credi di si ...
<corsairtux> lo provo subito
<damiano> Holden: c'è l'ester eag?
<Holden> damiano, se mai easter egg, e no, non c'è
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> non c'è il rischio che si mangi pics a caso?
<Holden> damiano, corsairtux comunque per queste cose siamo ot, meglio usare il canale della chat
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<damiano> lo sò, sono un bastone tra le ruote
<corsairtux> ok scusa ;-)
<ivano> vabbe' devo rimettere ubuntu 10.10
<ivano> non si puo' mai progredire tutto in una volta ,
<corsairtux> Holden,  funziona egregiamente!
<Chicowolf> giorno
<Chicowolf> come va ?
<Holden> corsairtux, se i nomi ti sembrano troppo lunghi, puoi sceglire cut -b 1-8 per esempio
<Chicowolf> ho una domanda raga
<corsairtux> ok grazie mille!
<Chicowolf> ho una domanda
<ivano> ma perche' non funziona parental control in kubuntu11.10??? qualcuno sa?
<Chicowolf> raga posso fare una domanda ?
<massimo18> !chiedi | Chicowolf
<ubot-it> Chicowolf: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Chicowolf> grazier :D
<Chicowolf> allora come sappiamo(come ho letto precisamente...) linuxmint ? una derivata di ubuntu, dunque come posso farne una mia ? non con dei kit belli preparati, ma creare una mia distro funzionante e distribiubile gratuitamente
<Chicowolf> conosco il c++
<Chicowolf> e vorrei avventurarmi in questo campo
<Chicowolf> vorrei un sistema con la mia grafica con le mie applicazioni ecc.
<Chicowolf> ? fattibile ?
<Chicowolf> se si come ?
<Holden> !ot | Chicowolf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ot'
<Holden> hmm...
<Holden> !chat | Chicowolf
<ubot-it> Chicowolf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Chicowolf> ok cambio chat
<Chicowolf> grazie lo stesso
<Chicowolf> arrivederci e buon anno!!!
<lindrio_> qualcuno mi può spiegare questo? SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc3' in file ex13.py on line 6, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details
<damiano> lindrio_: è un errore di instassi
<damiano> un errore di sintassi
<lindrio_> trailing whitespace
<lindrio_> ah capito grazie
<lindrio_> mi da cmq quell'errore anche senza lo spazio finale
 * go^ studio. bye bye
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<enzotib> lindrio_: sed -n l ex13.py, metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | lindrio_
<ubot-it> lindrio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lindrio_> ah grazie
<lindrio_> cmq risolto
<gianiaz> ciao, ho una domanda un po' particolare, ho una webcam integrata sul portatile che con cheese funziona benissimo, quando lo avvio si accende il led e viene regolata automaticamente la luminosità. Vorrei usare fswebcam che è uno script che permette di fare degli scatti tramite la webcam via shell. Il problema è che fswebcam accende il led troppo tardi e la foto viene scura. Avete qualche consiglio da darmi?
<ingamedeo> gianiaz che versione di Ubuntu usi ?
<gianiaz> 11.10 64b
<ingamedeo> il modello del pc ?
<gianiaz> è un dell precision m4600
<gianiaz> questo è l'output di lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ca:181e Ricoh Co., Ltd
<ingamedeo> ok, hai istallato fswebcam tramite tar.gz ?
<gianiaz> ingamedeo, no apt-get
<ingamedeo> la tua webcam ha driver proprietari ?
<gianiaz> ingamedeo, a dire il vero non lo so, perchè appunto va bene con chese in automatico, quindi non ho dovuto fare nulla
<ingamedeo> ok quindi viene riconosciuta in Ubuntu automaticamente
<gianiaz> ingamedeo, non so se serve, l'id usb lo trovo in questa pagina: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/usb:05CA
<ingamedeo> gianiaz in fswebcam c'è un file .conf ... giusto ?
<ingamedeo> si chiama example.conf
<gianiaz> ingamedeo, devo vedere spe
<gianiaz> cercando fswebcam non compaiono file .conf
<ingamedeo> nn so io l'ho installato da tar.gz dal sito ufficiale
<gianiaz> comunque  ingamedeo quello che si mette nell'example.conf dovrebbe essere possibile passarlo tramite riga di comando
<gianiaz> ho letto il man ma riguardo al led non vedo nulla
<ingamedeo> il contenuto è una serie di impostazioni qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/791675
<gianiaz> ok, e secondo te quale di queste impostazioni hanno a che fare con il led?
<ingamedeo> Halt ! allora con con i led con il ritardo con cui viene effettuato lo scatto
<ingamedeo> skip   2	# Skip the first two frames.
<ingamedeo> frames 1	# And capture one.
<gianiaz> stavo vedendo proprio quella parte
<gianiaz> ora provo
<ingamedeo> abbassa il valore di skip a 1, però prima devi trovare example.conf
<ingamedeo> ...
<gianiaz> ingamedeo, sto provando a passarli questi valori da linea di comando
<ingamedeo> è impossibile che tu non abbia exemple.conf
<gianiaz> ingamedeo, ma che ti frega di example, intanto volgio vedere se va no?
<gianiaz> :D
<gianiaz> comunque
<gianiaz> skippa i frames
<ingamedeo> esatto
<gianiaz> ma poi il led lo accende solo nel momento in cui scatta
<ingamedeo> bhe, allora nn ho capito ...
<gianiaz> il problema è che l'accensione è quasi istantanea, in pratica non riesce a dargli la luce che gli serve
<ingamedeo> ah ! invece su cheese ... ?
<gianiaz> in pratica avrei bisogno di accendere il led e lasciarlo acceso per un attimo prima
<gianiaz> invece su cheese appena lo avvio il led si accende e rimane acceso
<ingamedeo> allora il led si accende quando la webcam riprende non quando scatta !
<ingamedeo> *quando è accesa, intendevo dire ...
<gianiaz> ok, il mio problema è ottenere lo stesos effetto con fswebcam
<ingamedeo> quindi basta che fai finta di scattare più foto di seguito ... alza di valore di skip così salta i primi frames !
<Carlito> ciao a tutti, da ieri non mi funziona più il tastierino numerico sul mio sony vaio (portatile) cosa può essere?
<ingamedeo> Carlito: block num
<Carlito> ingamedeo hehe già provato......
<gigirock> salve a tutti , in ubu 1110 su AMD devo downgradare i driver video alla versione < 1.4 come si procede ?
<gigirock> driver video ati si intende
<jester-> gigirock: intendi i proprietari o i radeon di serie
<gigirock> jester-: ciao, no io n ho installato niente di niente la scheda e' radeon hd4250
<jester-> gigirock: vedi se con synaptitc te lo fa
<gigirock> jester-: e come faccio scrivo apt-get install radeon.1.4 ?
<jester-> gigirock: in synaptic vai sul pacchetto e poi fai dal menu pacchetto
<gigirock> mmmh e mi fa vedere tutte le versioni ?
<jester-> se è possibile forza versione precedente è attivo, poi blocchi il pacco o al primo ugrade lo rimette
<jester-> gigirock: te le fa vedere le versioni se possibile
<gigirock> jester-: ok dopo provo....
<alecv> salve a tutti
<alecv> a dicembre, ubuntu 11.10 nn monta in automatico le altre partizioni, montando manualmente quella dove risiede xp, in automatico monta anche le altre che sono in ext3; ma il problema è che poi non mi permette di smontare la partizione sda1 (win xp) per formattarla con gparted. Ho provato a togliere la stringa da me inserita in fstab x il montaggio manuale, ora non mi monta + le partizioni e gparted non trova nulla.
<alecv> eclettric0, ma hai una band e sei delle parti di monteporzio catone?
<Carlito> Nessuno sa come posso ripristinare il tastierino numerico??
<alecv> provato a premere il block num
<alecv> da quando ho installato ubuntu, all'avvio del pc me lo spenge da solo
<Carlito> alecv ho già provato con il blocknum ma non succede nulla!!!
<eclettric0> @alecv no niente di ciò che mi hai chiesto @.@ perchè? esiste qualcun altro che ha questo nick ?
<ubottu-it> eclettric0: Error: "alecv" is not a valid command.
<alecv> nel canale #bluvertigo diversi anni fa
<alecv> c'era eclettric  e si chiamava davide
<alecv> :D
<alecv> magari potevi essere tu :D  eclettric0 (~david@net-2-33-135-190.cust.dsl.teletu.it) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<alecv> x la serie caramba che sorpresa uahsua
<filo1234> alecv:
<eclettric0> capisco. Anche io mi chiamo davide ma non sono mai entrato in quella chat. Me lo sono inventato di sana pianta. =D
<giovanni61> ciao ragazzi
<biga_> pronto a qualche nuova perla di saggezza
<Trim> Ciao e buon anno a tutti
<Buzwarrior> buon anno anche a te
<carlo> non mi funziona più il tastierino numerico.....qualcuno sa come posso ripristinarlo?? p.s. ho già provato con block num
<bertyns> buonasera, c'è nessuno?
<jester1-> !qualcuno | bertyns
<ubot-it> bertyns: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bertyns> qualcuno sa come collegarsi a internet tramite modem?
<jester1-> bertyns: che modem
<bobbybong> !modem
<ubot-it> modem is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem
<jester1-> adsl?
<bertyns> sì adsl, ho un michelangelo usb adsl
<carlo> ma come mai c'è un sacco di gente collegata e nessuno che scrive?
<jester-> bertyns:  usb vai al max a 2 megabit
<jester-> bertyns: vedi se è del tipo comaptibile http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php
<jester-> da qualche parte nel sito c'è al doc in italiano
<bertyns> sì è compatibile... ora sto consultando qualche guida sul sito, forse riesco trovare qualcosa... grazie! ;)
<jester-> bertyns: li usavo un bek po di  anni fa, è un po un casotto ma funzano se il modem ha chipset globespan
<bertyns> sulla guida del sito mi dice che il digicom michelangelo USB ha il chipset conexant
<bertyns> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Adsl/DigicomMichelangeloUsbCx sono a questa pagina
<bertyns> dice questa cosa: " Apriamo http://accessrunner.cvs.sourceforge.net/accessrunner/ e clicchiamo sulla cartella utils, dopodiché scarichiamo il file makefile e il file cxacru-fw.c nella nostra cartella. "
<bertyns> non riesco a scaricare il file makefile
<jester-> bertyns:  usa il driver di eciadsl
<jester-> leggi bene la doc
<jester-> bertyns: se non è michelangiolo a o b funza
<jester-> bertyns: usb sarebbe da potare in discarica o archiviarlo come reperto
<bertyns> cioè quindi non mi posso collegare a internet con questo modem su ubuntu??
<bertyns> non mi posso collegare con un modem??
<jester-> bertyns: puoi collegarti con un modem a patto che sia compatibile coi driver che trovi ed è piuttosto laborioso
<jester-> bertyns: modem usb con connessioni di oggi sono div entati obsoleti, il tuo al mazzimo tira a 2 megabit
<jester-> bertyns: per i touter, che si collegano per i cazzi loro al provider,  non servono driver
<jester-> la connessione è nativa
<jester-> reouter*
<bertyns> lo so ma io ho un modem... perciò se voglio poter utilizzare ubuntu devo trovare il modo di collegarmi con quello
<jester-> bertyns: è michelangelo e basta o michelangelo A o B
<bertyns> digicom michelangelo usb cx
<jester-> bertyns: è appunto linux il problema, per winzoz il driver è allegato o reperibile, per linux piu nessuno si da pena di svilipparne
<jester-> bertyns: controlla se ha il chipset globespan, se no ecidsl non va bene
<bertyns> la guida di ubuntu dice che un modem come il mio ha un chipset conexant
<jester-> bertyns: allora segui la guida per conexant
<bertyns> l'ho fatto ma a un certo punto dice di scaricare qualcosa che non si può scaricare
<bertyns> il file makefile non si può scaricare
<jester-> bertyns: come mai non hai un router?
<jester-> bertyns: mi sa che essendo roba obsoleta i file li abbiano pure rimossi dai siti
<bertyns> perché non ho la scheda ethernet sul computer
<fabio65> Ciao, mi chiamo fabio e ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10, ma ne so molto poco, vorrei un aiuto per cambiare il desktop, c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<fabio65> Per esempio, sulla colonna Unity di sinistra ho cancellato per errore "HOME", come posso ripristinarla?
<jester-> fabio65: e 4 apri cartella home e poi da destro lo fissi nella barra e prova anche gnome classic e shell come ti era stato indicato
<fabio65> Bè,  gnome classic e shell li ho scaricati, ma nn riesco a trovare dove farli partire.
<fabio65> E poi home dove la trovo se in tutto lo schermo nn c'è?
<jester-> fabio65: temina sessione, dove metti la pass a destra c'è un ciroliiiino, lo clicchi e vedi le sessioni installate e scegli, gnome è shell poi vedi gnome classic
<fabio65> ok, grazie.
<fabio65> ci provo e poi rientro
<nicotano> buona sera
<kyuubi> sera!
<kyuubi> potrei fare una domanda?
<nicotano> !chiedi | kyuubi
<ubot-it> kyuubi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kyuubi> va bene, grazie. vorrei sapere come installare ubuntu da usb
<nicotano> kyuubi, scarica il file .iso lo passi su una chiavetta usando Unetbootin (c'è anche per windows) poi avvii il pc con la chiavetta inserita previa modifica del BIOS affinchè faccia il boot da usb, poi segui la guida all'installazione
<nicotano> !installazione  | kyuubi
<ubot-it> kyuubi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<phil_phys> ragazzi non riesco a scaricare i file della rassegna stampa del miur su ubuntu 11.10 potete aiutarmi per favore?
<nicotano> phil_phys, e questo dipende da Ubuntu ?
<kyuubi> nicotano, grazie per la risposta :) Spero di riuscirci xD
<phil_phys> si perchè su windows riesco a scaricarli ma non voglio usare quel so
<nicotano> dai u n link
<phil_phys> nicotano: riesci a scaricarli tu?
<nicotano> dammi un link
<foo__> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste una applicazione per misurare il tempo di connessione effettuato con una chiavetta internet hsdpa !? io ho tovato solo umtsmon ma non funziona...
<ugone> foo__, si c'è
<ugone> aspe che vedo se la ritrovo
<foo__> ugone, wow
<ugone> foo__, guarda questo http://netramon.sourceforge.net/eng/index.html
<ugone> potrebbe essere anche nei repo ma non so
<foo__> ugone, vado a vedere grazie
<amba> buona sera, ho appena eseguito l'avanzamento alla 11.10 e mi sono ritrovato con un'altra gui non ci capisco niente, non si può tornare come prima con i menu a tendina?
<foo__> ugone,  grazie mille!!! era proprio quello che cercavo, l'ho installato e lo sto già usando perfetto!!! grazie ancora
<enzotib> amba, installa gnome-session-fallback
<amba> enzotib, lo trovo sul software center?
<enzotib> amba: poi al login devi scegliere la sessione opportuna, di cui non ricordo il nome, forse Gnome Classic
<enzotib> amba: sì, lo trovi lì
<amba> enzotib, ok grazie mille
<alecv> buonasera
<ugone> :-)
<alecv> come si fa a cambiare i permessi a una partizione nfts?
<enzotib> alecv: devi metterla in fstab e dargli le opzioni opportune
<alecv> si che sono i 000
<alecv> giusto?
<enzotib> +/-
<alecv> nel wiki cosi ho letto, ho messo la stessa stringa da loro consigliata ovviamente inserende il disco giusto (sda1 nel mio caso) e il percorso in /media/windows
<alecv> /dev/sda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<alecv> questa è la stringa che ho in serito nel mio fstab
<alecv> a manina
<enzotib> alecv: ma è fat o ntfs?
<alecv> il primo è in Fat
<alecv> il secondo è ntfs
<alecv> ma montando il primo a manina, il secondo ubuntu lo monta in automatico
<alecv> quindi non l'ho inserito nel fstab
<alecv> però li apre solo in lettura, non riesco ne a cancellare file, ne a formattare
<ErVito> eccolooooo
<enzotib> alecv: ma sono due paritizioni dello stesso disco?
<alecv> si
<alecv> ho 5 partizioni
<alecv> una fat una nfts due ext3 e una swap
<alecv> siccome devo masterizzare dei file, se ci riesco, piallo il disco e reinstallo ubuntu con due partizioni, una sistema una dati (dove contenere la home)
<yankee> ma xk non le formatti da live cd?
<alecv> x non perdere i dati salvati sopra
<alecv> prima li masterizzo, e poi formatto :D
<alecv> sono solamente 4-5 dvd.... :D
<yankee> e con un disco in sola lettura non riesci a masterizzare?
<ErVito> pora italia
<alecv> mmm il problema è che devo masterizzare da win virtualizzato
<alecv> e il disco virtuale è nella cartella in solo lettura
<yankee> comunque la stringa dell'fstab che usi te è la stessa che uso io, e a me li apre anche con permessi di scrittura
<filo1234> ma lo monti con ntfs-3g?
<filo1234> mica ho capito quale sia il problema io
<alecv> alessandro@alessandro-Aspire-3050:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3  /media/dati -t ntfs-3g -o silent,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8
<alecv> mount: tipo di filesystem 'ntfs-3g' sconosciuto
<filo1234> ma è ntfs o fat?????????????
<alecv> a ntfs
<alecv> ntfs ora piallo tutto e buonanotte
<filo1234> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdxx /mnt
<alecv> stesso errore
<filo1234> si ma installalo ntfs-3g[5~
<alecv> tipo di filesistem sconosciuto
<filo1234> si ma installalo ntfs-3g
<alecv> sto installando ora
<alecv> l'altra volta non l'ho installato
<alecv> xò ubuntu la apre la partizione dati (sda3) ma solo in lettura
<alecv> che O.o
<filo1234> si ma ti ho detto gia da prima che hai il FS corrotto
<alecv> si ma se riesco a metterlo in scrittura
<alecv> salvo i dati e via
<filo1234> e comunque prova con ntfs-3g
<alecv> si finito ora di installarlo
<alecv> ohh ora è in scrittura grazie mille filo1234 !!!
<filo1234> è merito di Monti
<alecv> mmm virtual box non mi apre il disco virtuale su sda3
<alecv> che pizza
<filo1234> perchè?
<filo1234> non hai i permessi ecco perchè
<alecv> ora i permessi ce li ho
<alecv> mi cancella i file su sda3
<Leone97> chi può aiutarmi?
<filo1234> no perchè tu hai montato con sudo ora
<alecv> dopo aver installato nfts 3g
<filo1234> si ma
<alecv> ah ecco
<alecv> devo inserirlo nel fstab
<filo1234> alecv: ma non puoi spostarlo il disco virtuale?
<alecv> mi sa che lo sposto
<alecv> spe
<filo1234> non ho capito poi perchè tutto questo giro, per masterizzare con windows? O.O
<alecv> storia lunga :D
<leone97> ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<michele_> Buonasera a tutti !
<michele_> c'è qualcuno che offre supporto?
<degli> hu
<michele_> c'è nessuno?
<Holden> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<michele_> sono il tipo di ieri con problemi di luminosità dello schermo
<c-ruz> sera a tutti
<michele_> cerco jester
<c-ruz> volevo provare ubuntu server ma dopo il grub mi dava schermo nero con delle righe colorate al centro dello schermo così ho disabilitato kms solo che adesso mi appare lo splashscreen ma si ferma senza andare nella schermata per il login testuale
<c-ruz> come posso risolverE?
<michele_> c-ruz pare che i supporter non ci sono
<c-ruz> eh si
<michele_> a che serve ubuntu server?
<c-ruz> se vuoi utilizzare la macchina come server
<michele_> cioè? xD
<c-ruz> ci sono svariati usi ti ripeto io volevo solo provarlo
<alecv> salve
<michele_> ciao
<alecv> una domanda ragazzi
<michele_> non siamo supporter...purtroppo
<alecv> ho sistemato tutto i casini con il filesistem, i vecchi file della vecchia home, se li copio nella nuova home mi ritrovo le stesse impostazioni di prima o no?
<alecv> michele_,  io domando, poi qualcuno mi risponderà
<michele_> come hai fatto
<michele_> a scrivere in rosso
<alecv> :Dio non scrivo in rosso :D
<michele_> a me appare rosso
<alecv> è il tuo programma di chat
<michele_> ah ecco
<michele_> xchat
<alecv> x esempio a me da grigio quello che scrivo io :D
<michele_> alectv
<michele_> giusto per ingannare il tempo
<michele_> come hai sistemato i casini del file sistem?
<alecv> formattato :D
<michele_> ah...
<michele_> 11.10?
<alecv> avevo la 11.10
<alecv> ho installato la 10.03 lts
<michele_> lts che sta a significare?
<alecv> versione stable
<michele_> azz
<alecv> pardon
<alecv> long term
<michele_> cio è e stabile?
<michele_> no ha problemi?
<alecv> no è quella di lunga durata, la 11.10 è uan sorta di beta che aggiornano ogni 6 mesi
<alecv> è più stabile, le altre versioni sono le prove x la prossima versione stabile :D
<michele_> io so che ogni sei mesi fanno una versione
<michele_> percio ho preso l'ultima
<alo21> salve a tutti
<michele_> ciauz
<alecv> allora c'è la versione lts che è quella di lunga durata che si usa diciamo x chi ha bisogno di un sistema stabile, poi ci sono le versioni prova, che escono ogni 6 mesi
<alo21> ho un problema con ubuntu server 10.04
<michele_> non ci sono supporter disponibili pero fai la domanda cmq
<michele_> ma la 10.04 ce l'ha la barra?
<michele_> alecv
<alecv> dimmi
<michele_> leggi su
<alecv> quale barra? Ha i pannelli classici, se voi la barra di unity ce la devi installare
<michele_> ah...
<michele_> che problemi avevi con la 11.10?
<alecv> mmmm preferisco la versione long term
<alecv> e poi mi sta un po' sulle scatole la barra di unity
<michele_> lol
<alecv> la trovo al quanto fastidiosa e gnome classic è una ciufega
<michele_> senti tu usi compiz?
<alecv> no
<michele_> da quanto usi ubuntu?
<alecv> cerco di pastrocchiare il meno possibile
<alecv> mmm da 6 mesi circa
<michele_> ti trovi bene?
<alecv> pensa che ho tolto xp
<alecv> e uso solo ubuntu
<michele_> xp è merda
<alecv> alla fine è uguale se nn ci smanetti.
<michele_> win 7 invece è molto meglio
<alecv> Merda... é a pagamento e io sono allergico :D
<michele_> anche io
<alecv> ba a me piaceva molto vista
<michele_> win 7 è uguale
<alecv> il seven non l'ho mai usato
<michele_> come grafica
<alecv> no è diverso
<michele_> almeno non ha bug come ubuntu
<alecv> ma i bug ce li hanno tutti
<michele_> pero se risolvessi toglierei di mezzoanche win7
<alecv> windows è pieno di bug falle di sicurezza etcetc
<michele_> sicurezza confermo
<michele_> pero ubuntu ha incompatibilità e bug
<alecv> ma an che bug di programmazione è pieno
<alecv> tutti i sistemi operativi hano i loro bug
<alecv> non esiste ancora il sistema perfetto
<michele_> si
<michele_> ok
<michele_> mi ipace ubuntu perche a differenza di windows non piglia virus
<michele_> e poi non richiede hardware pesante
<michele_> ma molti programmi wine non li regge
<michele_> e questo puo essere un problema
<michele_> secondo me in primo luogo devono migliorare wine
<alecv> nn uso wine, virtualizza e risolvi
<michele_> virtualizzare alla fine significa usare windows
<michele_> e per uno che vuoie cambiare non è la giusta soluzione
<michele_> altrimenti rimani su windows...
<michele_> no?
<alecv> virtualizzare vuol dire non sputtanare il pc
<michele_> se devi virtualizzare fai doppio passaggio:
<michele_> accendi ubuntu e accendi windows
<alecv> dipende da che uso ne fai, alcune cose in ufficio mi serve x forza xp, e certi programmi non caricano con qine e compagnia bella
<michele_> perche allora usi ubuntu?
<alecv> se vuoi chiacchierare #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv> questo canale è per il supporto
<michele_> alecv come si aggiunge il canale
<alecv> se ci clicchi due volte sopra, si apre da solo
<michele_> ecco
<michele_> è diverso
<michele_> vabbe grz cmq
<michele_> ciao jester
<ro> ciao
<ro> ciao a c'è qualcuno
<jester-> !qualcuno | ro
<ubot-it> ro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ro> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<jester-> ro se non spieghi il problema la vedo dura
<ro> ok grazie
<ro> ho installato ubunto su xp ma quando scelgo se far partire ubuntu lo schermo da i numeri
<jester-> ro su xp intendi dentro a xp ?
<jester-> ro: o in virtuale ?
<ro> lo preso ubunto dal sito internet di wubi
<ro> dentro xp
<jester-> ro: al boot scegli xp e cosa succede
<ro> non ho partizionato nulla ha fatto tutto lui
<ro> se scelgo xp funziona
<jester-> ro eh ma cosa succede facndolo partire
<ro> mentre se scelgo ubuntu lo schermo diventa nero con scritte che non capisco
<ro> schermo nero scritte bianche
<jester-> ro: e dopo le scritte?
<ro> e numeri
<jester-> ro: non è che parti in modalità ripristino per cas?
<ro> proverò a reinstallo
<ro> no
<jester-> ro da xp disintalla da installa rimuovi poi reinstalla
<ro> si farò cosi grazie
<ro> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa
<ro> posso chiederti un'altra cosa
<jester-> dimmi
<ro> per fare le video chat con ubuntu cosa si utilizza
<ro> io ho skype ma non si vede la mia webcam
<jester-> ro: skype e amsn equivalente di msn
<ro> si ma non si apre la webcam
<jester-> ro: se non parte il sistema come fai a sapere che non va la webcam
<ro> devo installare qualcosa di particolare?
<jester-> o non va in xp
<ro> si
<jester-> ro: devi installare i driver della cam che di solito danno quando la compri
<ro> aspetta qui ho solo ubuntu su questo pc
<ro> non xp
<ro> x cui non so se va su xp
<jester-> ro: deciditi; ubuntu parte o no
<ro> su questo pc è già installato
<jester-> e hai solo ubuntu come hai fatto a installare dentro a xp
<ro> è sull'altro pc che non parte
<ro> ho + di un pc
<jester-> ahh ne hai due di pc
<ro> si
<ro> uno ho solo ubuntu
<ro> l'altro pc ho xp e ho tentato di mettere ubuntu al suo interno
<jester-> ro incolla questo comando nel terminale e dai enter
<jester-> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<ro> per cui su questo pc devo crcare i drive della cam
<jester-> se non va la cam è linux incompatibile
<jester-> no spe è sbagliato
<ro> ok
<ro> io non su usare ubuntu
<jester-> ro apri un terminale
<ro> sto iniziando ora
<jester-> anche con la morosa non sapevi e hai imparato
<ro> ahaahah
<ro> aperto
<jester-> ro: copia incolla
<jester-> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> ro vedi se skype vede la cam
<ro> l'ho incollato ma non succede nulla
<jester-> ro day enter
<jester-> ro: si è aperto skype?
<ro> asp provo
<ro> no non funziona
<jester-> ro: nelle impstazioni video di skype vedi se è a default
<ro> skype si la web no
<ro> c'è il nome della cam
<jester-> ro: e se provi il video?
<ro> microsoft lifecam vx5000
<ro> faccio prova ma non parte
<ro> non si accende
<jester-> !webcam | ro
<ubot-it> ro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ro> poi la lucina sulla cam si spegne
<jester-> ro: vedi a qual link se supportata con qualche workaround
<ro> ora vedo
<ro> sul secondo link c'è il mio modello ,ma non so che fare
<jester-> ro la tua cam dovrebbe andare senza fa niente. apri un teminale
<jester-> ro sudo adduser &USER video
<ro> non ci capisco nulla
<jester-> ro apri un termnlale
<jester-> incolla
<ro> fatto
<jester-> sudo adduser $USER video
<sbubba> sera
<jester-> ro ti chiede la pass di user, scrivila e anche se non la vedi e dai enter
<ro> jester ci rinuncio
<jester-> ro: è piuttosto semplice la cosa
<ro> grazie cmq se stato gentile
<ro> x te
<ro> x te è semplice
<ro> mi dice impossibile acquisire il blocco
<jester-> roche ci vuole a incollare udo adduser $USER video nel terminale
<ro>  Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<jester-> sudo adduser $USER video
<ro> devo solo copiare user
<jester-> ro incolla      sudo adduser $USER video
<jester-> ro a partire da sudo e finire con video
<jester-> o scrivilo
<ro> ok fatto
<jester-> enter
<sbubba> sera
<jester-> ro digits la pass che usi per entrare
<jester-> non la vedi ma la scrive
<jester-> ro e dai aincora enter
<ro> fa già parte del gruppo «video
<jester-> ro: sempre nel terminale: sudo moprobe uvcvideo
<ro> devo copiare tutto
<jester-> ro eh
<ro> dai ci rinuncio
<ro> è troppo complicato
<ro> è tardi
<ro> magari ci riprovo domani
<ro> jester ciao grazie mille
<jester-> de nada
<ro> scusami se sono imbranato
<jester-> ma va
<ro> a presto ciao
<ro> grazie
<ro> notte
<attempt> alecv prima reinstalli i programmi poi li apri. aprendoli si crea il file di configurazione nella home nuova. lo sostituisci ognuno con il vecchio file di configurazione della vecchia home. i programmi che ti interessano. quando li riaprirai li ritrovi come li avevi prima di reinstallare.
<sbubba> conoscete alternative a gnubox e hiis per collegare il nokia ll'adsl di casa?
<jester-> sbubba: nokia cellofono?
<sbubba> jester-, già
<jester-> sbubba: i cellofoni si collegano al router adsl wfi normalmente
<jester-> senza niente di mezzo
<sbubba> il mio non ha wifi.
<sbubba> altrimenti non passavo per il pc D:
<jester-> sbubba: un access point costa come una pizza
<sbubba> jester-, ma che te frega, se io chiedo una cosa perchè mi dici di comprare un access point? che tra l'altro ho ma il mio nokia non ha il wifi.
<jester-> sbubba: no comment, ma si OT
<jester-> sei*
<sbubba> jester-, no comment niente, io faccio una domanda ed è la tua risposta ad essere OT.
<jester-> sbubba: questo è canale di assistenza per problemi inerenti al sistema ubuntu, non di seghe mentali
<sbubba> infatti cercavo programmi per ubuntu
<sbubba> ma lascia perdere
<jester-> quindi vai in chat che magari c'è qualcuno diponibile
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-04
<sapo> salve a tutti =)
<sapo> mi servirebbe un po di aiuto qualcuno cortesemente saprebbe darmelo?
<alecv> chiedi e se qualcuno sa rispondere ti risponderà
<sapo> Vi spiego ciò che e successo...avendo un pc da formattare e senza connessione ad internet ho pensato di provare linux, OS che trovo molto buono ma sfortunatamente difficile date le mie comptenze informatiche
<sapo> una volta installato con l'aiuto di un amico e l'ausilio di un CD ROM
<sapo> (versione 10.04)
<sapo> essendo che non avevamo una connessione ad internet
<sapo> il mio amico si e procurato dei pacchetti lingua per poter aggiornare offline la lingua di linux dato che questa operazione richiedeva internet
<sapo> installati questi pacchetti, cosa che ha fatto lui, si sono presentati diversi errori
<sapo> uno dei quali è quello dell'Ubuntu Software Center
<sapo> che non si apre più e da sempre errore
<sapo> un altro è quello del supporto lingua
<sapo> dal quale l'italiano e stato eliminato e vi e rimasto solo la lingua inglese, fatto strano perche adesso leggo tutto in italiano xD
<sapo> ultima cosa e l'errore che riscontro nella barra in alto dove, vicino alla notifica di connessione alla rete mi appare un segnale di divieto, il quale mi da sempre errori dicendo che gli aggiornameti non possono essere installati perche synaptic è in esecuzione
<sapo> o comunque una cosa riguardante l'esecuzione di una riga di comando
<sapo> vi chiedo sapreste aiutarmi a rimuovere questi ultimi pacchetti installati? O se fosse possibile, resettare il filesystem ritornando all'originale senza però perdere i dati salvati nel pc?
<sapo> Ringrazio in anticipo chi rispondera =)
<carlo> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema......non mi funziona più il tastierino numerico, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<trombatore> we neerd del cazzo siete sempre i soliti quattri gatti
<trombatore> avete messo su la web chat
<trombatore> ma vebi che il vostro ubuntu non spopola come previsto
<trombatore> sai cosa
<trombatore> mancono i programinnini lameroni modello win$
<trombatore> allora si che linux spacherà
<trombatore> ma voi siete troppo ottosi x capirlo!!!!!
<trombatore> basta guaedare il sucesso che ha fatto android !!!
<trombatore> we nerdazzi venite fuori
<trombatore> branco di loserrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<trombatore> LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<trombatore> !OP
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<trombatore> !OP
<trombatore> !OP
<trombatore> !OP
<FloodBotIt1> trombatore: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<sukka> we branco di succhia cazzi
<sukka> nessuno sveglio per bannarmi ?
<sukka> dai su nerdissimi del pifri
<sukka> cazzo il vostro chan é cresciuto una cifraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sukka> potete andare orgogliosi
<sukka> nel giro di cinque anni avete fatto progeressi
<sukka> con la vostra politica del cazzo
<sukka> praticamentente siete i i soliti nedoni del cazzo asociali !!!
<sukka>  tutti conla cloocca che vi si addice,di fogna siete figli!!!
<sukka> MA ANDATEVE A FARE IN CULO
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<fudish> buon giorno a tutti! ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10 amd64: ecco.. ogni tanto internet si inchioda.. uso chromium come browser.. per esempio su facebook.. ma su qualunque sito.. ogni tanto si blocca ... carica ma non fa nulla.. e tocca chiudere il browser e riaprirlo.. sospetto un errato driver della mia scheda di rete wireless.. potrebbe essere? se si, dove reperisco il giusto driver? la casa madre non li fornisce per linux.. :-( graz
<fudish> ie a chiunque possa consigliarmi.
<fudish> nessuno può aiutarmi? ho provato anche a scrivere su vari forum.. ma chromium non mi fa inviare nulla... mi da un errore e non mi carica la pagina... vi prego aiutatemi. non posso fare nulla! :-(
<giovanni61> ciao
<giovanni61> per installare firefox 9 come si fa ??
<Aizram> si scarica dalsito ufficiale
<Aizram> si leggono le istruzioni
<giovanni61> ok
<giovanni61> Aizram:  ok grazie installato
<damiano> c'è anche firefox nightly per quelli firefox 9 trpp mainstrim
<giovanni61> damiano:   c'è anche firefox nightly per quelli firefox 9 trpp mainstrim            cosa è ??
<damiano> l'ultima versione di firefox
<damiano> quella che non è ancora testata
<neramarea> buongiorno e buon anno a tutti; per la prima volta ho una stampante... come faccio a farla vedere a ubuntu? è un'hp photosmart 5510 (B111a)
<neramarea> wireless, ovviamente... sennò il cavo lo attaccavo anch'io...
<giovanni61> damiano:  ok grazie mille
<BetaBrain> neramarea, cè una guida apposta per stampanti hp wifi
<BetaBrain> http://www.de-side.com/blogs/2008/05/18/stampati-wireless-hp-e-ubuntu/
<BetaBrain> http://frug75.wordpress.com/2010/07/14/installare-una-stampante-wi-fi/
<BetaBrain> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=313019.0
<neramarea> l'ho appena seguita passo passo BetaBrain, ma il risultato è http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792535/
<BetaBrain> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=469283.msg3666037
<BetaBrain> neramarea, http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-Printing-Questions/SOLVED-hp-photosmart-5510-amp-linux-Ubuntu-operating-system/td-p/1078579
<BetaBrain> ops scusa
<BetaBrain> neramarea, lascia stare  l'ultimo
<neramarea> ah, ecco...
<BetaBrain> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11531402
<BetaBrain> neramarea, prova a cambiare
<BetaBrain> nel senso  ci sono dvvero un mare di post
<BetaBrain> la soluzione  cè di sicuro
<neramarea> ok sguazzo un po'
<BetaBrain> senza offesa  ma so che ce anche una cosa da installare
<BetaBrain> non ricordo perché lo stavo facendo anche io su una stampante hp wifi
<BetaBrain> ecco neramarea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<BetaBrain> sudo hp-setup
<BetaBrain> leggi li perché mi pare ci sia  lo stesso errore
<neramarea> già... è il primo post, che è sbagliato
<BetaBrain> cioè
<neramarea> vanno installate le qt4, non le qt3
<BetaBrain> a ecco
<BetaBrain> be vedi una soluzione cè sempre prova e fammi sapere ok :D
<BetaBrain> che devo fare sta cosa prossimamente
<BetaBrain> poi neramarea la data del primo post /2008/05/18/
<BetaBrain> quindi mi sembra un po datata
<neramarea> eh, già
 * BetaBrain consiglia sempre di controllare le date delle varie guide :D
<madadam1> Salve,ho ubuntu 11.10 sul mio pc. Tutti i video, tranne quelli in streaming dal web si vedono con i colori sbilanciati, ovvero il rosso blu, il blu rosso, il verde bianco... dovrei reinstallare i plugin?
<WebbyIT> madadam1 intendi i video che hai salvato in locale sull'hard-disk?
<madadam1> WebbyIT, si
<damiano> madadam1: hai provato con altri player? che sò, vlc?
<WebbyIT> madadam1, avviene solo con il player di default o anche con altri?
<WebbyIT> Preceduto di un nanosecondo da damiano :D
<damiano> àèìòù
<nero_> buon giorno
<WebbyIT> buon giorno a te nero_
<nero_> ho un problema di avvio di ubuntu da usb, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<madadam1> con tutti i player
<nero_> grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nero_> allora inizio...
<WebbyIT> nero_, tu esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa come aiutarti te lo dice
<nero_> ho assemblato un pc, configurazione ok
<WebbyIT> madadam1 che scheda grafica hai? e che driver hai eventualmente installato?
<nero_> per testarlo, quando era privo di os l'ho avviato da usb con ubuntu 11.10 ed è partito bene, tutto ok
<nero_> ho creato 3 partizioni, ho installato w7ux86, e fin qui tutto ok
<nero_> il bios è settato correttamente
<nero_> ora se tento solo di avviarlo dalla chiavetta proprio non ne vuole sapere
<nero_> e non capisco perchè
<jester-> nero_: intendi la usb con la live installer o hai installato su usb
<nero_> la grafica è una amd 3000 su un athlon 2 quad core 2.2
<nero_> il driver è il suo, il catalyst
<jester-> nero_: intendi la usb con la live installer o hai installato su usb
<nero_> ho creato una usb avviabile, che mi permette di installarlo, di testare la memoria
<nero_> scusate l'ignoranza, ma sono un novello...;p
<madadam1> WebbyIT, nvidia geforce 8400 m gs
<jester-> nero_: non hai un cdrom nel pc?
<nero_> si certo, ma se l'usb è avviabile, deve anche partire...
<nero_> difatti sto per farmi un cd...
<madadam1> WebbyIT, driver nvidia versione 173
<jester-> nero_: se non parte facile che sia venuta male è che sia fottuto qualche file di sistema
<WebbyIT> madadam1 sono gli ultimi disponibili?
<jester-> nero_: a tale proposito un cd sarebbe poi affidabile
<nero_> l'ho riprovata su un'altra macchina, un cadavere, e funziona da dio
<nero_> la chiave ha 3 settimane di vita
<WebbyIT> nero_ non è che è partita la porta usb?
<nero_> no: con 7 mi vede tutto, e la tastiera è wifi, ed è collegata alla usb
<nero_> e funge
<nero_> provato con diversi dispositivi: tutto ok
<nero_> nel b ios mi dava 4 parametri di boot da usb
<nero_> io glio ho settati tutti come primi
<nero_> come 5 l'unità ottica
<nero_> 6 l'hd
<nero_> penso sia corretto...
<nero_> e solo DOPO aver installato winzozz non parte...
<madadam1> WebbyIT, come faccio a constatarlo?
<WebbyIT> nero_, ma che errori ti dà all'avvio?
<nero_> nessun errore...semplicemente parte 7...
<WebbyIT> madadam1, apri "driver aggiuntivi"
<nero_> come se non vedesse la chiave
<nero_> su windows?
<nero_> o sulla chiave?
<WebbyIT> nero_, forse è una cavolata, ma prova ad avviare senza la tastiera wireless inserita... Alcune volte dà dei problemi..
<filo1234> nero_: scusa non ho capito...hai fatto una pendrive live giusto?
<madadam1> WebbyIT, fatto
<nero_> ok webbyIT, ora provo
<nero_> grazie intanto, e caso mai ci sentiamo
<nero_> ciao a tutti
<WebbyIT> Hai il pallino verde  di fianco alla versione con scritto [Raccomandato} madadam1
<WebbyIT> ?
<madadam1> WebbyIT, no
<madadam1> WebbyIT, comunque ho trovato un wiki che aggiunge automaticamente gli ultimi driver nvidia
<madadam1> tramite repo
<WebbyIT> madadam1, normalmente è consigliabile lasciare i driver proposti.. Vabè, proviamo un'altra cosa...
<madadam1> WebbyIT, ok provo
<WebbyIT> madadam1, apri un terminale e digita gstreamer-properties
<neramarea> niente da fare... non riesco a vedere la stampante in rete...
<filo1234> neramarea: ma scusa hai assegnato un ip alla stampante?
<filo1234> è connessa al router?
<neramarea> asegbato automaticamente dalla configurazione
<neramarea> sì, è connessa
<filo1234> e che ip ha?
<neramarea> 192.168.1.129
<filo1234> la pinghi?
<neramarea> scusa?
<filo1234> uhm ping -c3 192.168.1.129
<filo1234> cosa da?
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792568/
<filo1234> neramarea: sistema > amministrazione > stampa
<filo1234> aggiungi stampante
<neramarea> non da nulla, già provato. pigio aggiungi stampante e si chiude la finestra
<filo1234> neramarea: apri firefox
<neramarea> ci sto già
<filo1234> neramarea: scrivi http://localhost:631
<neramarea> sì
<filo1234> neramarea: aagiungere stampanti e classi
<filo1234> aggiungi stampante
<filo1234> fai da li
<neramarea> già fatto anche da lì
<neramarea> forse sbaglio qualcosa...+ù
<filo1234> scusa quando vai su aggiungi stampanti, nelle stampanti di rete rilevate non ti da nulla?
<neramarea> trova la mia, ma poi non trovo il modello nell'elenco
<filo1234> be allora è un'altra faccenda è una qeetion edi driver magari, non il fatto che non venga rilevata l astampante in rete
<neramarea> aspè... ora la cosa è leggermente diversa da prima...
<neramarea> no, nulla. mi ridà l'elenco dei modelli (dove photosmart 5510 b111a NON COMPARE)
<neramarea> e poi che diamine è un file PPD?
<filo1234> Postscript printer driver
<filo1234> dammi il modello esatto
<neramarea> Photosmart 5510 e-All-in-One B111a
<neramarea> ma la pagina di prova, da cups me la stampa. è il sistema che non me la aggiunge...
<filo1234> o.0
<Fudish> buo giorno a tutti!
<Fudish> qualcuno sa dove potrei trovere un driver linux per una scheda di rete wireless per la quale la casa madre non fornisce driver? :-)
<jester-> neramarea: magari l'hai appena presa
<Fudish> esiste un sito o una sezione del sito ubuntu che racchiude un archivio driver?
<WebbyIT> fudish, che scheda wireless?
<neramarea> l'altro ieri jester-
<Fudish> wekkyit Tplink TL-WN610g
<Fudish> webbyit Tplink TL-WN610g
<jester-> neramarea: ti sta bene se non va cosi un'altra volta impari a chiedere
<neramarea> cioè?
<filo1234> neramarea: scusa mi pasti cat /etc/cups/printers.conf
<filo1234> non capisco cosa intenda con " non me la aggiunge al sistema"
<jester-> neramarea: per es hp officejet 4500 ad €50 ethernet usb funza 100% appena la togli dallo scatolo e installando hplip-gui hai un driver meglio che quello di winzoz
<jester-> neramarea: sempre multifunzione è con fass
<neramarea> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792581/
<filo1234> neramarea: scusa ma io vedo che è gia stata aggiunta al sistema e quindi la stampante c'è
<Fudish> WebbyIT : Tplink TL-WN610g   :-)
<filo1234> neramarea: echo "prova" | lp
<jester-> sempre che l'ip sia giusto
<neramarea> mh sì filo, ma se vado su un documento qualunque e do' stampa, l'unica opzione disponibile è stampa su file
<jester-> che se è in dhcp facile che canni
<WebbyIT> Fudish, ho visto, sto googlando ma non trovo niente...
<filo1234> neramarea: sudo service cups restart && echo "ciao" | lp
<neramarea> lp: Error - no default destination available
<neramarea> idem
<WebbyIT> Fudish, sai l'inglese? Dai un'occhiata qua: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807906
<filo1234> neramarea: ma hai altr stampanti installate li?
<neramarea> no filo1234
<Chicowolf> giorno
<filo1234> neramarea: echo "riciao" | lp -d HP_Photosmart_5510_series
<Fudish> ora provo a guardare.. mastico un po' di inglese... grazie webbyit
<WebbyIT> Figurati Fudish.. se hai bisogno chiedi di nuovo qua, anche se neanch'io vado molto d'accordo con l'inglese :D
<Fudish> webbyit  quel driver purtroppo è per scheda pcmcia per notebook, io ne ho una pci in un desktop... :-(
<neramarea> arrivo, filo
<WebbyIT> Fudish, mi spiace ma io non so suggerirti oltre... magari qualcun'altro riuscirà ad aiutarti...
<filo1234> neramarea: echo "scallonisi" | lp -h 192.168.1.129:9100
<neramarea> filo stavo reinstallando hplip, ma nulla da fare, non vede la stampante.
<neramarea> l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato da' lp: Error - scheduler not responding.
<neramarea> ...non è che per la prima installazione devo per forza usare il cavo (NON in dotazione...)?
<Fudish> grazie comunque webbyit, sei stato gentilissimo! :-)
<neramarea> mah... io provo a riavviare tutto...
<neramarea> filo1234?
<neramarea> mancava il pacchetto hpijs... ;-)
<carlo> buonagiorno a tutti, ho un problema......non mi funziona più il tastierino numerico, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> carlo: pc desktop?
<carlo> enzotib portatile sony vaio
<Fudish> Ciao a tutti! riposto la domanda nella speranza che qualcuno possa aiutarmi: qualcuno sa dove potrei trovere un driver linux per la scheda di rete wireless pc tp-link tl-wn610g, per la quale la casa madre non fornisce driver linux? grazie :-)
<luca> buongiorno a tutti
<enzotib> carlo: ma ha mai funzionato il tastierino?
<luca> ho un problema....quando installo aggiornamenti mi dice W: Errore nello scaricare http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs2_i386.deb   404  Not Found
<damiano> luca:
<damiano> prova con
<damiano> sudo apt-get update
<carlo> enzotib si si ha sempre funzionato, poi fino 2 giorni fa (mentre cercavo di installare i driver per il touchpad) e dopo che ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamento non ha più funzionato....
<luca> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<luca> siete sempre fantastici
<luca> grazie
<luca> grazie
<enzotib> carlo: che driver?
<carlo> enzotib questo purtroppo non lo so xkè mi ha aiutato un utente che mi ha fatto fare delle operazioni su questo canale....
<massimo18> uhm
<enzotib> carlo: qunado?
<massimo18> carlo allora chiedi a quell'utente magari sa come fare
<enzotib> carlo: proviamo a vedere i log
<carlo> enzotib purtroppo non mi ricordo più chi era quell'utente......comunque facciamo pure i log...come si fanno?
<enzotib> !gog
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gog'
<enzotib> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> non si fanno, si leggono :)
<enzotib> Fudish: se non c'è driver per linux, puoi provare quello per windows
<enzotib> !ndiswrapper | Fudish
<ubot-it> Fudish: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Holden> carlo, tempo fa mi è capitata una cosa simile. se hai gnome, hai controllato sistema/preferenze/tastiera -> mouse da tastiera?
<carlo> enzotib questo canale qual'è? #ubuntu-it.html ?
<enzotib> carlo: sì
<carlo> enzotib ho installato gnome-session-fallback
<enzotib> carlo: e che c'entra con il touchpad?
<Fudish> enzotib non lo sapevo! grazie! provo subito! :-)
<carlo> enzotib xkè x far funzionare il tocuhpad ho seguito una guida che me lo ha fatto funzionare ma mi ha eliminato le opzioni sul tpuchpad dalle impostazioni di sistema.......adesso se vado su sistema>mouse e touchpad> vedo solo più il mouse, non posso più modificare la sensibilità o altro del touch
<carlo> quindi quell'utente x ripristinare quelle impostazioni mi ha fatto fare gnome-session-fallback
<carlo> xò il tastierino numerico funzionava dopo l'installazione dei driver per il touchpad, funzionava anche dopo la sparizione delle impostazioni....
<enzotib> carlo: e che guida hai seguito?
<carlo> enzotib: questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=387314.msg3872062
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<hobo> ciao ragazzi,ho problema con emule,appena metto a scaricare video o + di 9-10 file anche .rar si disconnette,idee?
<hobo> prima m era capitato solo quando ne mettevo a scaricare + di 20,e di rado
<enzotib> emule?
<hobo> amule
<hobo> si
<enzotib> hobo: si sconnette amule o la connessione di rete
<enzotib> ?
<hobo> memoria ce nè libera,non ho idee,sparisce proprio,si disconnette e chiude insieme
<hobo> come se tipo ci fosse qualche pericolo virus e si chiude,bhà
<enzotib> hobo: ok, ma cosa, si disconnette solo amule, o si disconnette la rete e non puoi più navigare neanche con altri programmi?
<hobo> amule
<hobo> forse router? ma io nn ho cambiato impostazioni
<enzotib> hobo: ok, lancialo da un terminale, e quando si chiude vedi se sul terminale scrive qualche messaggio di errore utile
<hobo> come si fa?
<enzotib> hobo: chiudi amule se ce l'hai aperto
<enzotib> hobo: poi apri un terminale (sai come si fa?)
<enzotib> hobo: e in quel terminale scrivi: amule e premi invio
<hobo> ah ora che ci penso,forse dovrei dirti,che all improvviso,mi pare da 3-4 giorni ,le impostazioni delle preferenze è come se si fossero resettate,infatti controllando,le ho trovate in default
<hobo> ma non mi pare ci sia qualcosa di male,controllando
<hobo> ok apro con terminale
<hobo> fatto
<hobo> mi dai link per copiarti le info
<hobo> please
<hobo> non ricordo
<enzotib> !pastebin | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hobo> thanx l ho visto ora sopra
<enzotib> hobo: ma al momento non devi scrivermi niente,
<hobo> si è aperto
<enzotib> hobo: aspetta che si presenti il difetto, e vai a vedere sul terminale cosa ha scritto
<hobo> e porta un errore critical nel terminale
<hobo> anzi 2
<enzotib> hobo: ok, fa vedere
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792712/
<enzotib> hobo: mah, non dev'essere così *critical* se continua a funzionare
<hobo> il problema si presenta se metto a scaricare video
<hobo> con i 2-3 file .rar che ho adesso funziona
<hobo> scarica,però se metto a scaricare video,pufff
<hobo> o più di 10 file
<enzotib> hobo: ok, fallo rompere, e poi ne parliamo
<hobo> cioè?
<enzotib> hobo: ma non capisci? metti a scaricare più che puoi, in modo che si presenti il difetto
<enzotib> hobo: così possiamo capire qualcosa, altrimenti possiamo solo fare chiacchiere
<hobo> ok
<wetgfoa> ciao a tutti, sto provando la live di lubuntu ma al posto di far partire in automatico il DE devo dare io il comando. una volta installato dovrò sempre dare il comando oppure partirà in automatico LXDE?
<enzotib> wetgfoa: di norma compare una schermata grafica dove puoi scegliere l'utente e inserire la password (a meno che non configuri il login automatico)
<hobo> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792725/  ecco,appena messo a scaricare un video,puff
<wetgfoa> enzotib: a me è apparso lo schermo nero classico con la riga di comando come da terminale
<enzotib> wetgfoa: non dovrebbe
<wetgfoa> li live ha fato così enzotib
<enzotib> hobo: che versione di Ubuntu, e come hai installato Amule Adunanza?
<wetgfoa> la
<hobo> ubuntu 10.04
<enzotib> wetgfoa: sì, ho capito, non so perché ha fatto così
<wetgfoa> ok forse è il cdrw vecchio
<hobo> amule da ubuntu software center la versione è la 2.2.6
<enzotib> hobo: dpkg -l | grep amule
<hobo> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792732/
<enzotib> hobo: e hai installate altre cose strane?
<hobo> tipo?
<enzotib> hobo: sudo apt-get update, guardo io
<Holden> hobo, hai fastweb?
<hobo> si
<hobo> ma da 6 mesi ormai e +
<hobo> e mai problemi così,sempre scaricat ,a parte a volte come t ho detto ,che mettevo a scaricare più di 20 cose assieme
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792738/
<hobo> enzotib:     letto?
<enzotib>  hobo non ho idea
<hobo> mmm
<hobo> ok
<hobo> grazie cmq,secondo te se reinstallo?  o metto un post sul forum?
<enzotib> hobo: prima di postare, cerca sul forum
<enzotib> !forum | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<hobo> ok   grazie,ciao
<drox> problema sono senza alsa come faccio a ripristinare
<cristian_c> drox, come mai sei senza alsa?
<drox> disinstallato seguendo un aguida per provare a far funzionare la mia scheda audio che senò on funziona
<drox> ma mi sono bloccato quando dovevo installare gli oss
<drox> per mia sfortuna no capisco l'inglese e vado un po' a occhio
<drox> :(
<cristian_c> drox, che cosa hai installato al suo posto?
<drox> cristian_c, nulla ho fatto sudo apt-get install alsa
<cristian_c> drox, scusa, ma hai detto che l'avevi disinstallato :O
<drox> si poi ho voluto reinstallarlo visto che con gli oss no ci capivo nulla
<drox> O_o
<drox> ma no funziona non so cosa manca
<cristian_c> oss?
<cristian_c> drox, spiegati meglio qui non ci sono i veggenti :D
<drox> ok aspetta ci provo
<drox> fino a 10 minuti fa io sentivo l'audio con l ascheda interna, ma visto che sono 3 anni che ho installato uno sounblaster x-fi extreme audio e no va
<drox> oggi ho voluto provare a vedere se trovavo il modo di farla funzionare
<drox> cercando con google avevo trovato una guida per farla funzionare
<cristian_c> e che cosa hai fatto?
<drox> diceva di disinstallare alsa con una fial di comandi
<drox> sto cercando di ritrovare la pagina cosi faccio prima
<cristian_c> sì, emglio
<cristian_c> *meglio
<drox> non lo trovo più... ma è possibile
<cristian_c> drox, hai preso la guida da internet?
<drox> si
<drox> addirittura dal forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> drox, allora cerca nella cronologia web, no? :D
<drox> non gliela faccio salvare
<drox> :(
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> neanche nei segnalibri?
<drox> si
<drox> trovata
<drox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<drox> questa sopra è la guida
<kosta> ciao a tutti ho fatto come da voi consigliato l'altro ieri ho riinstallato il tutto (ubuntu) ma ora vorrei mettere lxde al posto di gnome come de predefinito , definitivamente come faccio senza fare casino? (ubuntu 11.10 64 bit)
<cristian_c> drox, scusa, ma hai letto l'avvertimento?
<cristian_c> Canonical/Ubuntu has chosen to disable OSS support in their kernels and ignore any bugs filed against OSS4 packages. If you're considering using OSS4, you should probably use another Linux distro like Arch Linux. This page remains for historical/reference reasons.
<drox> cosa dice?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> che oss non è più supportato da un po'
<drox> io arrivavo da qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,375169.0.html
<cristian_c> drox, guarda che magari bastava installare il pacchetto alsa-oss
<drox> ok allora mi puoi spiegare cosa devo installare?
<drox> io installo sudo apt-get install pulseaudio alsa-base alsa-utils
<drox> giusto?
<cristian_c> drox, prima di tutto cancella re le modifiche che hai fatto seguendo la guida
<cristian_c> (e non avresti dovuto seguirla, visto l'avvertimento in cima in grassetto)
<cristian_c> *cancella le
<drox> tolgo tutti i pacchetti installati nel installing prerequisite packages
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> drox, qual'è il nome esatto della tua scheda?
<drox> Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio Pci-E
<drox> chipset ca0110
<cristian_c> drox, non era neacneh presente nell'hardware compatibile supportato da quella guida
<cristian_c> *neanche
<kosta> kstoa18
<cristian_c> drox, hai rimosso pulseaudio e i pacchetti alsa?
<drox> si
<cristian_c> drox, dpkg -l | grep alsa-base
<drox> blacklisting
<drox> rc  alsa-base                                 1.0.23+dfsg-1ubuntu4
<Holden> drox, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs qui dice che la tua scheda non funziona...
<drox> Holden lo so ma molti altri dicono che va...
<Holden> drox, ok, come ti suggerivano rimetti alsa e assicurati che il modulo sia caricato
<cristian_c> sto guardando la guida...
<drox> Holden il problema è che non so come fare O.o
<Holden> drox, installa alsa-base e alsa-utils
<ingamedeo> Holden puoi spiegare anche a me, forse posso aiutarti
<cristian_c> drox, dopo aver riconfigurato l'audio, cosa hai fatto?
<cristian_c> lol
<drox> hjo continuato con installing prerequisite package
<Holden> ingamedeo, è drox che cerca aiuto
<cristian_c> drox, e quali comandi hai eseguit?
<drox> tutti e tre
<drox> :)
<cristian_c> *eseguito
<cristian_c> drox, hai compilato oss da sorgenti?
<drox> sudo apt-get install -y binutils libgtk2.0-0 sed gcc libc6 sudo apt-get install -y build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` gawk libtool libgtk2.0-dev sudo apt-get install -y libesd0 libsdl1.2debian-oss
<ingamedeo> Ok, allora drox mi puoi spiegare
<drox> ho seguito questa guida sperando che facesse funzionare la mia scheda audio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<drox> sono arrivato al passaggio che ho detto a cristian
<drox> poi visto che non ci capivo più null aho provato a tornare in dietro ma non ci riesco ^_^
<ingamedeo> scusa, ma che problema ha la tua scheda audio non si snte niente ?
<ingamedeo> *sente
<drox> nessuno solo non si sente
<ingamedeo> Ok, versione di Ubuntu / modello pc ?
<drox> pulseaudio me la riconosceva ma non si snetiva nulla ubuntu 10.10 / quadcore 3.05 4gb ram
<ingamedeo> usi ancora la 10.10  ... da quella versione in poi sono stati rilasciati molti aggiornamenti riguardo i pacchetti audio, non ti conviene la 11.10 ?
<ingamedeo> usi Gnome o Kde
<ingamedeo> ?
<drox> gnome
<drox> quasi quasi rischio l'aggiornamento salvo tutti i dati importanti sulla partizione win e poi aggiorno
<cristian_c> drox, sì, ma ancora non hai risposto alla domanda
<ingamedeo> secondo me ti conviene anche perchè la 10.10 non è più supportata !
<drox> no non ho instalalto da sorgente nulla
<cristian_c> drox, ma leggere le guide no, eh?
<cristian_c> The second command is only necessary when building OSS4 from source.
<cristian_c> e tu ovviamente lo hai digitato lo stesso
<cristian_c> è un classico XD
<drox> emmemeemem si
<ingamedeo> cristian_c ha ragione ! Studiare inglese no ...
<drox> lo so ma proprio non mi entra l'inglese
<cristian_c> non è questo il problema, anche se fosse scritto in italiano, verrebbe ignorato dagli utenti
<drox> :d
<ingamedeo> va be, allora ...
<cristian_c> drox, dopo cosa hai fatto?
<drox> niente
<drox> o meglio
<drox> si è riavviato il pc
<cristian_c> drox, quindi ti se3i fermato a quel punto?
<cristian_c> *sei
<drox> si
<drox> poi ho provato a reinstalalre alsa
<drox> e riavviare
<drox> ma nisba.
<ingamedeo> scusa un momento, ma la scheda all'inizio veniva riconosciuta da Alsa o da pulseaudio ?
<cristian_c> non veniva riconosciuta
<cristian_c> è una vecchia scheda
<drox> no che vecchia
<ingamedeo> drox prima ha scritto: pulseaudio me la riconosceva ma non si snetiva nulla  quindi veniva riconosciuta !
<drox> ingamedeo, si dal pannello preferenze audio di pulse
<cristian_c> uhm
<drox> vedevo l'hardware
<cristian_c> ho capito male allora
<drox> ma se lo selezionavo non usciva suono
<drox> allora adesso volevo ripristinare alsa e pulse audio visto che li ho disinstalalti
<ingamedeo> allora ... nn ho capito perchè hai reinstalato tutto !
<drox> ma non so come fare
<drox> perchè non sentondola ho provato un'altra via per vedere se funzionava
<cristian_c> drox, devi togliere un po' di roba
<ingamedeo> allora reinstalla pulseaudio da synatips
<ingamedeo> prima però dai: sudo apt-get autoremove e poi sudo apt-get install -f
<drox> cristian_c, tutta la roba che ho buttato su avendo nel terminale il comando dato per installare o messo remove e penso di aver disinstalalto tutto no?
<drox> sudo apt-get autoremove
<drox> ok fatto
<cristian_c> drox, uhm, non so. Vai con dpkg -l | grep esd
<nicotano> buona sera
<cristian_c> drox, e poi dpkg -l | grep debian-oss
<drox> ox@DragonFly:~$ dpkg -l | grep esd ii  libesd0  0.2.41-7   Enlightened Sound Daemon - Shared libraries
<ingamedeo> nicotano: buona sera  qualche problema ?
<drox> oss na valanga
<nicotano> ingamedeo, ciao,  problema ? ogni giorno ha il suo cruccio (cit.)   cmq su ubuntu no problem
<drox> aspetta !paste
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/792857/  cristian_c
<cristian_c_> drox, mi sono perso del log causa disconnessione, comunque da quello che ho visto almeno un pacchetto non l'hai disinstalalto
<cristian_c_> *disinstallato
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/792857/  cristian_c
<cristian_c_> drox, neanche l'altro hai disinstallato
<drox> altro cosa?
<cristian_c_> l'altro pacchetto da rimuovere
<drox> ooooppppsssssss
<drox> sto disinstallando metà distro
<drox> che palle
<cristian_c_> drox, ma no, bastava disinstallare quelli che hai installato tramite la guida
<drox> ok allora fatto
<drox> ho fatto sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<drox> riavvio e vedo'
<drox> ?
<ingamedeo> si
<drox> ok a dopo se ho ancora problemi intanto grazie
<drox> cristian_c_, ingamedeo audio tornato ma con la scheda integrata
<drox> adesso provo ad aggiornare il sistema!!!
<drox> è cvhe unity mi fa schifo!!!!
<cristian_c_> cambialo
<ingamedeo> non fare l'avanzamento di versione è un disatro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ingamedeo> unity se ti ci abitui è bello ....
<ingamedeo> o meglio usabile !
<drox> prima provo ad installare alsa-oss
<drox> vediamo se si sente qualcosa!!!!
<cristian_c_> drox, mi sono ricordato che sulla 11.10 alsa-oss in pratica non esiste più
<cristian_c_> è uscito XD
<kosta> hei ragazzi come sostituisco tutti i programmi di ubuntu gnome con quelli di lxde compresa l'interfaccia graffica?
<enzotib> kosta: non riuscirai mai ad avere una cosa pulita, se non parti da zero (a mio parere)
<kosta> e qualcosa che si aviccina il piu possibile al mio scopo?
<jester-> kosta: cambia il piatto ma è sempre la stessa minetra
<jester-> minestra*
<filo1234> installi una minimale e poi installi lxde-session
<kosta> ho una chiavetta internet con la connessione lenta per quello sono partito da ubuntu normale
<jester-> kosta: la connessone by mey è lenta di natura
<jester-> ti vendono htsticass e ti fanno andare in 3g se va bene
<eddigei> sera
<eddigei> ho aggiunto un repository ppa per avanzare a gnome3.3.2 ora però vorrei tornare all aversioen precedente
<eddigei> ho eliminato il repository
<eddigei> ma nn so come si fa il downgrade dei pacchetti
<kosta> cio e quando installo da una minimale la connessione e sempre lenta? e questo che vuoi dire?
<ingamedeo> kosta: per installare LXDE dai sudo apt-get install lxde-session
<ingamedeo> minimale significa "base"
<enzotib> eddigei: piglia sto script, eseguilo e dammi l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/792908/
<kosta> ok adesso provo
<eddigei> enzotib, che script?
<eddigei> il ppa?
<enzotib> eddigei: meglio, installa ppa-purge
<eddigei> e ce l'ho ho usato quello per eliminare
<eddigei> ma nn mi ha fatto il downgrade
<enzotib> eddigei: e invece non ha funzionato?
<enzotib> eddigei: comunque ti ho passato un link di pastebin con uno script
<eddigei> lo provo
<eddigei> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/792916/
<enzotib> eddigei: ma che è sta mischia di ubuntu e mint?
<eddigei> e il sistema è mint12
<eddigei> quindi parecchi repo sono di ubuntu
<cristian_c_> credo abbia usato un software di mint
<enzotib> eddigei: e purtroppo qui non si dà supporto a mint
<cristian_c_> ho letto adesso, beh, effettivamente...
<eddigei> mo allora apro ubuntu faccio al stessa operazione e poi ritorno a chiedere supporto -.-
<enzotib> ok
<michele_> ho problemi di autonomia batteria
<michele_> HELP
<drox> Salve a tutti con l'audio ho risistemato tutto unica cosa adesso mi manca l'icona di notifica dell'audio quel simbolo a forma di barra del volume vicino all'orologio come faccio a ripristinarla?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<michele_> ciao
<cristian_c_> michele_, spiegati
<michele_> allor
<michele_> su seven evidentemente
<michele_> grazie al programma
<michele_> di risparmio energetico
<michele_> la batteria dura di + ma di parecchio d +
<cristian_c_> michele_, il risparmio energetico è stato disabilitato in ubuntu
<michele_> ah
<cristian_c_> o meglio, neòl kernel
<cristian_c_> *nel
<michele_> non c'è qualche prog?
<cristian_c_> no, è stato proprio disabilitato volutamente
<michele_> su windows ho un programma che diminuisce le prestazioni per migliorare l'autonomia
<cristian_c_> hai una scheda ibrida
<cristian_c_> ?
<michele_> eh?
<cristian_c_> *cioè, doppia scheda
<michele_> di cosa?
<cristian_c_> *grafica ibrida
<michele_> no
<drox> nella tray board mi manca l'icona per l'audio
<michele_> una scheda video
<cristian_c_> uhm, allora la questione riguarda il kernel
<cristian_c_> drox, versione di ubuntu?
<drox> ho gia ripristinato l'indicatore
<drox> sempre la 10.10
<michele_> cmq ho una gt 520mx igb
<drox> ma non appare
<cristian_c_> drox, aggiungi al pannello l'applet
<drox> mi sa che mi manca qualche paccehtto o qualche demone
<drox> cristian_c_, già fatto
<michele_> mo vado a mangiare spero che dopo ci sia qualche supporter disponibile
<drox> ma non appare
<cristian_c_> drox, con tutti i casini che hai fatto a livello di pacchetti è facile che le cose non funzionino
<drox> :D
<cristian_c_> michele_, una risposta ti è stata data
<michele_> una sola
<cristian_c_> non credo che le altre saranno diverswe
<cristian_c_> *diverse
<drox> sai dove posso trovare cosa mi manca?
<michele_> dopo vi chiedo
<cristian_c_> comunque puoi agire sul power-manager
<cristian_c_> sulla luminosità schermo, eccetera...
<michele_> luminosità è gia al minimo
<michele_> torno dopo
<cristian_c_> allora prova ad agire sul power-manager
<michele_> ora mangio un po
<michele_> e mi parli di sto power manager
<michele_> se c 6
<cristian_c_> drox, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c_> !image | drox
<ubot-it> drox: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<drox> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/schermataff.png/
<cristian_c> drox, mi sono perso del log causa disconnessione
<drox> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/schermataff.png/ rieccolo tranquillo
<fudish> raga c'è modo di vedere le cartelle degli account mail gmail e hotmail su thunderbird?
<cristian_c> drox, l'avevo vistpo e effettivamente l'icona non c'è
<cristian_c> fudish, in che senso?
<drox> mi sa che mi manca un pacchetto che gestisce la cosa ma non so quale... sto dando un'occhiata da synaptic
<fudish> negli account mail è possibile creare delle cartelle per selezionare le mail in arrivo... su iphone per esempio con l'impostazione exchange, con l'aplicazione mail di serie è posssibile vederle quelle cartelle... vorrei fare la stessa cosa anche su thunderbird per ubuntu.. per pc
<drox> fudish, se imposti il tuo account gmail con imap e su thunderbird imposti l amail
<drox> fudish, penso sia quello che cerchi... poi tramite gmail gestisci tutti gli altri account
<fudish> ma mi permette di metterlo come imap? non so mica..  e poi che server ci metto? :-D
<drox> si visto che il mio thunderbird è settato così
<fudish> ok provo
<fudish> grazie
<drox> fudish, tu vai su gmail e setti imap li ti da i dati per settare thunderbird poi in gmail setti con i dati pop3 tutte le altre mail ed infine tu gestisci tutto tramite il tuo account gmail
<drox> cristian_c, qualche idea'
<drox> ?
<cristian_c> drox, uhm
<cristian_c> hai cercato su synaptic alla voce applet?
<drox> si travato nulla cristian_c
<drox> potrebbe essere asoundconf-gtk?
<cristian_c> uhm, mi pare di no
<cristian_c> drox, controlla gnome-volume-control-applet
<drox> mi da solo awn-applets-phyton-core o i8kutils
<drox> dovrebbe essere in awn
<drox> adesso provo poi ti dico
<drox> :d
<cristian_c> dove hai cercato?
<michele_> heila?
<drox> in synaptic
<cristian_c> mah
<michele_> cristian cos'è sto power manager
<cristian_c> che de stai usando?
<drox> ubuntu 10.10 cristian_c
<cristian_c> gnome-power-manager
<cristian_c> non è un de
<drox> Riavvio e arrivo
<michele_> è un programma
<michele_> ?
<michele_> gnome power manager cos'è
<drox> mmmm cristian_c niente da fare già disinstallato
<drox> mi sa che ho fatto un po di casino :D va be fa lo stesso si vive bene anche senza. Grazie lo stesso a tutti
<michele_> prego
<michele_> xD
<michele_> jester
<Devidino> cristian_c:  ci sei?
<drox> ok digitando il comando gnome-volume-control-applet appare ma non è quella integrata va be fa lo stesso cristian_c
<drox> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/schermata1y.png/     http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/857/schermata2lb.png/   cristian_c  così non sento na mazza!!! perchè?
<cristian_c> Devidino, ciao
<cristian_c> drox, sono apparse le preferenze dell'audio
<drox> le ho sempre viste è pe rquello che non capisco perchè non funziona!!! cristian_c
<drox> la seleziono e non si sente nulla, mistero
<cristian_c> drox, ma digitando gnome-volume-control-applet non dovrebbe apparire la schermata dele preferenze, o no?
<Devidino> cristian_c:  risolto con la distro
<cristian_c> Devidino, purtroppo no
<cristian_c> Devidino, ti ho anche inviato una mail
<drox> nono quello ho rislto penso digitando gnome-volume-control-appletmi appare al applet
<Devidino> cristian_c:  le stò scaricando
<Devidino> ora
<Devidino> :D
<cristian_c> drox, allora non capisco qual'è il problema :D
<Devidino> cristian_c:  devi scusarmi ma ho smonatto hp pavillion dv6
<cristian_c> Devidino, eh eh
<Devidino> cristian_c:  cambiamo chat :D
<drox> ti ricordi che prima ti dicevo della scheda audio? cristian_c
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> drox, infatto hai selezionato quella da quanto vedo negli screen
<cristian_c> *infatti
<drox> ecco dal pannello delle preferenze come vedi la ho selezionata ma non si sente nulla
<drox> per sentire devo usare l'altra
<cristian_c> drox, ma riesci ad agire sull'icona dell'altoparlante?
<cristian_c> drox, posta anche uno screen di alsamixer
<drox> te lo dico a voce anceh se nelle preferenze spunta la soundblaster alsamixer mi tiene quella integrata
<cristian_c> drox, non è difficile cambiarla
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<drox> e come si fa'
<drox> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/schermata3fc.png/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> drox, F6
<drox> cristian_c, ho visto adesso quanto sono stordito
<drox> provo
<golixo> buona sera
<golixo> vorrei installare ubuntu come sistema operativo principale sul mio notebook però non so se è compatibile, come devo fare?
<cristian_c> golixo, semplice, provalo prima in live
<michele_> sera
<michele_> già
<cristian_c> e l' ti rendi conto se l'hardware è supportato
<cristian_c> *lì
<jester-> golixo: non tog lire winzoz
<bobbybong> golixo, la desktop è un livecd la provi prima di installare
<golixo> ok, jester- perchè no?
<golixo> ragazzi un'altra cosa io a scuola sviluppo in c# esiste un'alternativa a visual studio per linux?
<jester-> golixo: serve sempre, non tutto è sostituibile da linux
<golixo> potrei fare una macchina virtuale
<jester-> golixo: ubuntu mi pare sia la maggior parte in pitone
<mapreri> jester-, non tutto, ma se quello che non è sostituibile non serve...
<golixo> comunque io ora provo la live grazie dei consigli vi faccio sapere
<jester-> mapreri: oggià lo
<golixo> a dopo :)
<jester-> 0.5% del mercato linux desktop detta le reole
<jester-> regole*
<jester-> e il 99.5% restante segue
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> vorrei sapere cos è juju
<alo21> ho cercato in giro.... ma non ho capito
<jester-> alo21: ??
<alo21> jester-: salve
<cristian_c> lol
<alo21> jester-: sul lato server e per i dev...
<jester-> alo21: potrebbe essere vezzeggiativo di bella gnocca
<alo21> ahahah
<jester-> alo21: prova un po a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev o in #ubuntu-dev
<alo21> a parte gli scherzi... https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<alo21> jester-: ahh giusto
<drox> allora ho disabilitato quella integrata... adessomi vede solo la extreme ma non esce nessun suono
<cristian_c> drox, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | drox
<ubot-it> drox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793114/
<drox> ho aperto il pannello delle preferenze audio sulle applicazioni che dovrebbero usare l'audio, apparte rhytmbx che sto facendo andare ma le canzoni non avanzano è come se fossero frizzate di suo il plugin-alsa continua ad attivarsi con qualunque cosa anche per il terminale
<drox> disabilito la scheda e la traccia comincia a scorrere
<drox> mmmm qualche piccolo conflitto
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao a tutti!!
<cristian_c> drox, sta utilizzando hda-intel
<bl4ckh3r0> ho un piccolo problema con uno script bash semplice semplice che funziona in modo diverso su due pc molto simili :?:
<drox> da quanto ho letto dovrebbe utilizzare ncd-hda-intel o qualcosa del genere
<drox> o meglio dovrei farli utilizzare quella roba li
<drox> snd-hda-intel a quanto ne capisco io dovrebbe essere giusto...
<bl4ckh3r0> in pratica eseguo lo script bash, e su uno dei due pc mi da un errore: "libreria non trovata", ma i percorsi sono giusti
<mapreri> bl4ckh3r0, che fà lo script? lo puoi postare? (usa pastebin)
<cristian_c> drox, ncd?
<bl4ckh3r0> paste
<fudish> sono riuscito a configurare thunderbird con account gmail, e sottoscrivendo le cartelle ora le vedo.. il problema rimane hotmail. qualcuno c'è riuscito? a visualizzare le cartelle di hotmail intendo... :-)
<drox> scusa mi sono corretto dopo sn
<drox> snd*
<cristian_c> Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, ora lo posto su pastebin
<drox> Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<michele_> raga mi si chiude skype
<michele_> ah ok è andato
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/793126/
<mapreri> bl4ckh3r0, sicuro che in tutti i due computer ci sia la libreria neccessaria al programma? (l'errore penso sia del programma
<cristian_c> drox, guardo un secondo
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, sul primo mi dice che manca, sul secondo funziona tutto correttamente
<mapreri> bl4ckh3r0, appunto. sei sicuro che in /home/utenteprova/mexal_cli/prog nei due pc ci sia lo stesso contenuto?
<mapreri> bl4ckh3r0, e poi puoi postare anche l'errore?
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, l'errore sul pc1 è: "Il file libmxjdesk.so non e' stato trovato
<cristian_c> drox, prova con aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<drox> sento nulla
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, il contenuto è identico, ho fatto un copia e incolla
<drox> ma la cosa strana è che le casse non hanno nepure nessun tipo di ronzio, è come se fossero spente
<drox> cristian_c, in questo forum postano la soluzione come su ubuntu http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=2174342 usando gli OSS4
<cristian_c> drox, posta una schermata di alsamixer aggiornata
<cristian_c> sì, ma oss non è più usato nei kernel attuali
<cristian_c> è la guida che avevi seguito all'inizio
<mapreri> bl4ckh3r0, nel pc in cui funziona dai "sudo updatedb" e quando finisce "locate libmxjdesk.so" e vedi dov'è quel file
<drox> cristian_c, si infatti http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/schermatauo.png/
<cristian_c> drox, strano, non vedo il canale Master
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, è in quel percorso
<mapreri> bl4ckh3r0, prova eseguire manualmente nel terminale quei comandi uno ad uno (e accertati che ci sia quella libreria)
<drox> caccio è vero
<drox> che sia li il problema? cristian_c
<drox> allora aspetta se metto le cuffie li ilvolume c'è cristian_c
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, se li inserisco uno ad uno funziona
<cristian_c> drox, questo è già qualcosa
<drox> non volevo dire che sento ma in alsamixer il canale headphone ha il volume, ho provato a spostare il jack ma niente
<cristian_c> drox, spostati con i tasto freccia a destra per vedere altri canali
<cristian_c> *tasti
<drox> non ce ne sono cristian_c
<cristian_c> sì, l'ho visto nello screen
<mapreri> bl4ckh3r0, non ha senso (comunque la riga 5 è inutile) sei davvero sicuro che lo script sia identico in entrambi i pc? altrimenti non so che dirti
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, sono uguali
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, la 5 è stata inserita solo per cambiare qualcosa
<mapreri> disp, bl4ckh3r0 ho finito le idee :(
<drox> provare con il kernel in blackport? cristian_c
<bl4ckh3r0> mapreri, io non riesco a prendere pace.. ci sto vicino dalle 17
<mapreri> ammazza bl4ckh3r0 io mi sareistancato da un pezzo
<damiano> per non parlare dello spreco di memoria volatile che comporta il tuo nick :|
<cristian_c> drox, perché?
 * mapreri concorda con damiano e rigrazia l'autocompletamento...
<drox> cristian_c, magari è più rifinito anche il driver o ho detto una c.....a
<cristian_c> drox, no, è che non è detto che risolvi
<cristian_c> con i backports
<drox> mmmm soo 3 anni che cerco di capire questa cosa e non mi va giù che no ci si riesca a farli andare
<cristian_c> drox, ho letto sul wiki di debian che la tua scheda stranamente dovrebbe andare con i snd-hda-intel
<drox> a  ecco ma io li ho su
<drox> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<cristian_c> drox, secondo me hai fatto un sacco di casini
<cristian_c> drox, devi provare la scheda su un live cd
<cristian_c> quindi su un sistema non 'devastato'
<drox> ma dai non lo ho poi maltrattato cosi tanto ;P cristian_c
<drox> dovrei averne un paio a portata di mano adesso ci provo, se dovesse funzionare come devo comportarmi?
<cristian_c> drox, infatti mi sembra un'ottima idea quella di provare su live cd
<cristian_c> così si vede se il problema è generale o è stato causato da qualche smanettamento di troppo
<drox> potrebbe funzionare ad usare anche una Virtualmachine? cristian_c
<drox> ho la kubuntu 11.10 non cambia vero? cristian_c
<cristian_c> lascia perdere le VM
<cristian_c> configurare l'hardware nelle VM non è poi tanto semplice
<cristian_c> usa la live e vivi tranquillo
<drox> ms kubuntu o ubuntu è uguale vero?
<attempt> uguale
<drox> ok allora ci si vede dopo bey
<damiano> dove diavolo stà la sigla TM sulla tasitera?
<damiano> io ho trovato solo ®
<e-DIO-t> !chat | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> o magari anche altrove
<drox> cristian_c, allora prova live cd ha avuto buon esito l'audio si sente... adesso come bisognerebbe procedere per capire cosa cribbio ho combinato?
<cristian_c> drox, brasa tutto
<drox> una solutione meno drastica? :)
<cristian_c> ormai il sistema è compromesso in termini di audio
<cristian_c> fai prima senza ammattire
<drox> sigh sigh
<cristian_c> eh, ci dovevi pensare prima di smanettare
<drox> una cosa allora ti chiedo con thunderbird è possibile salvare le impostazioni'
<cristian_c> quali impostazioni?
<drox> applet aggiuntiuvi
<cristian_c> drox, vuoi far eun backup delle impostazioni?
<cristian_c> *fare
<cristian_c> con evolution ci riuscivo
<drox> no tutti i componenti aggiuntivi
<cristian_c_> drox, si era disconnesso
<drox> mi metto l'anima in pace me li scrivo su un foglio e poi li ricarico. domani mi dedico a questa cosa ciclopica, anche perchè visto che il pc lo uso per lavoro non vorrei mai perdere qualcosa!!!!
<attempt> mah. degli aggiuntivi non saprei. ma per il resto basta che ti salvi la .thunderbird della home
<cristian_c_> hai aggiunto qualcosa?
<cristian_c_> con evoution si faceva un bel tar.gz
<drox> si solo 20 componenti
<cristian_c_> no, mi ero disconnesso
<cristian_c_> quindi non ho potuto leggere cosa hai scritto
<drox> poi per il resto è tutto gestito con gmail in imap quindi non ho problemi
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> voi che siete esperti
<damiano> esisteva il comando per cercare un pacchetto nel database di apt dal bot
<cristian_c_> se devi fare un backup, penso che thunderbiird ti consenta di farlo
<yvesBsAs> buona sera e Buon Anno, drox salvati la cartella .thunderbird completa, ci son sia le mail che i componenti aggiuntivi
<yvesBsAs> stessa cosa con .mozilla per Firefox
<drox> perfetto
<attempt> aptitude search
<drox> intanto grazie ragazzi e mi sa che alla fine montero kubuntu 11.10
<drox> notte
<damiano> attempt: da ubot-it dico
<attempt> !!nomepacchetto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nomepacchetto'
<attempt> !get
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'get'
<damiano> eh io me stavo a guardà il manuale online
<attempt> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<rubbonn> salve a tutti
<Carlo> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato un programma che come formato è rpm.bin come faccio ad installarlo?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-05
<onebitxajax> mamma mia anche a quest'ora
<onebitxajax> ma nn hanno niete da fare
<onebitxajax> :D
<honestsimula> a belli
<honestsimula> ce nessuno
<honestsimula> ?
<honestsimula> no eh
<honestsimula> ooo mortacci oh
<honestsimula> popo sole
 * onebitxajax il canale risose
<onebitxajax> :°°°°°°D
<onebitxajax> loooooool
<golixo> buona sera
<golixo> ragazzi sono nella live di ubuntu 10.10 per testare se il mio notebook è compatibile, ma non mi vengono rilevate le reti wireless (ora sono connesso via cavo)
<golixo> come posso fare?
<Odo> Giorno
<pilotef> buongiorno
<pilotef> avrei delle domande su una nuova installazione ubuntu 11.10 e aggiornamento driver video
<pilotef> qualche anima pia per aggiornare driver Intel 945gse
<pilotef> aiuto per driver video intel
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<pilotef> qualcuno in linea
<Romano86> ciao a tutti
<Romano86> avrei un problema con ubuntu e iphone
<Romano86> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<drox> Salve ragazzi io ho una domanda che magari può sembrare stupida... dite che si riesce a riportare una distro un po' smanettata come appena installata?
<drox> senza formattare o reinstallarla chiaro
<Romano86> ubuntu non mi riconosce l'iphone
<remix_tj> Romano86: hai cercato su google? è pieno di guide a riguardo
<remix_tj> drox: eh, purtroppo non c'e' nulla a riguardo
<drox> remix_tj, posso chiederti se è possibile allora trovare la lista dei pacchetti installati di base da ubunut?
<drox> io ho il problema che avendo smanettato un po troppo non mi funziona l'audio cosa che con una reinstallazione si risolve almeno penso, visto che con una live si sente,
<drox> l'audio non si sentiva all'inizio, poi hanno aggiornato il kernel con il driver sistemato e avrei dovuto sentire, ma penso che tutte le guide che ho provato abbiano fatto casino. Allora ho pensato se trovo il pacchetto chemi va in conflitto dovrei risolvere il mio problema
<drox> visto che se attivo Rhythmbox e avvio la rirpoduzione la riproduzione si freeza, ma se disattivo la scheda audio riparto
<remix_tj> drox: di solito viene installato ubuntu-base e ubuntu-desktop come pacchetti
<remix_tj> che hanno tutte le dipendenze per il sistema di base
<drox> se guardo dentro li dici che trovo tutta la lista?
<remix_tj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-desktop si certo
<drox> remix_tj, non esistono quei pacchetti :D
<remix_tj> allora non hai ubuntu si vede
<drox> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-desktop scusa uso maverik questa lista sono i file contenuti nel metapacchetto
<filo1234> drox: guarda che fai prima a reinstallare senza formattare
<filo1234> anzichè avere un sistema azzoppato
<drox> filo1234, lo so ma vorrei provare a trovare l'errore come una caccia alla streghe... lo so sono pazzo.
<drox> filo1234, per la reinstallazione basta che non formatto le partizioni vero'
<drox> ?
<filo1234> si
<drox> cmq controllando la lista paccehtti per alsa ho trovato che uno non lo avevo installato magari è quello che mi da il problema
<drox> adesso lo ho installato riavvio e vadiamo
<filo1234> drox: e poi maverick ad aprile muore...
<drox> si lo so, e s ecambio vado su kubuntu gli ultimi aggiornamenti di ubuntu con il cambi oin unity mi fa al quanto schifo
<drox> ci vediamo dopo
<nippon> ciao ragazzi, tutto bene? avete trascorso bene le vacanze? Peccato che sono quasi finite
<attempt> ciao nippon
<nippon> ho un piccolo problema sul mio pc. Con ubuntu 10.04 che ho installato quando inserisco il dvd il programma parte, mi dice che ha bisogno dei plugin e quando avvio la ricerca non trova nessun plugin
<filo1234> nippon: dvd di film?
<nippon> sicuramente bisogna installare delle librerie, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore. Da premettere che il mio ubuntu e' in versione giapponese
<nippon> musica
<filo1234> !formatiproprietari | nippon
<ubot-it> nippon: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<nippon> ok,grazie. adesso provo
<filo1234> nippon: poi per curiosità mi fai un aschermata di ubuntu in giapponese? :D
<nippon> se ho problemi di sicuro :-)
<filo1234> no no per vederlo
<nippon> niente, non parte
<nippon> si avvia Totem, chiede l' installazione dei plug-in e poi fa la ricerca senza risultato. Ho seguito la guida che mi hai mandato, ma ancora non funziona
<filo1234> nippon: che file sono?
<nippon> e un dvd musicale, audio video
<filo1234> nippon: forse non mi spiego che tipo di files sono?
<nippon> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 e quindi credo che bisogna installare le libreirie
<nippon> aspetta che veo
<nippon> vedo
<nippon> .vob, .ifo
<filo1234> nippon: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<nippon> poi
<nippon> provo con il dvd
<filo1234> ha installato?
<nippon> si
<filo1234> scusa ma non avevi detto di aver seguito la guida?
<nippon> certo
<filo1234> be se l'avessi seguita quel pacchetto l'avresti dovuto gia avere
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nippon> scusa, ma non avevo letto questa parte
<filo1234> che era quella che ti interessava :p
<nippon> lo faccio lo stesso per essere sicuri
<filo1234> ma è un dvd giapponese?
<nippon> si
<filo1234> allora forse devi anche installare regionset
<filo1234> comunque è sempre li nella guida
<nippon> dice anche di Abilitare il repository Medibuntu.
<nippon> non penso, perche' il pc e' giapponese e la versione di ubuntu e' in giaponese
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<nippon> ancora non funziona
<nippon> forse bisogna abilitare il repository di Ubuntu?
<filo1234> ah nippon ma la leggi o no la guida?
<nippon> il punto 2 bisogna farlo?
<nippon> devo dare il comando:   sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<nippon> scusate per la mia scrittura
<nippon> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> 'ngionro
<filo1234> nippon: si devi abilitare quei repo e poi installare quei pacchetti
<nippon> ok
<nippon> e' necessario riavviare?
<filo1234> no
<nippon> ok, provo
<nippon> niente
<nippon> non va
<nippon> sempre la stessa cosa
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nippon> fatto
<filo1234> ha installato?
<nippon> si
<filo1234> nippon: allora o mi prendi in giro o non ci capiamo, 2 sono le cose, è la seconda volta che dici di aver seguito i passaggi della guida
<nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793659/
<OverMe> si, l'ho sentito dire anch'io
<filo1234> lol
<nippon> ho seguito la guida, ma non funziona, forse mi sfugge qualcosa e se magari la rifacciamo insieme forse sara' meglio
<WebbyIT> Salve a tutti!
<filo1234> no, non l'hai seguita perchè se l'evessi fatto quei 2 paccheti che  ti ho fatto installare ora sarebbero gia installati
<filo1234> kla segui a metà
<filo1234> nippon: sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<jester-> filo1234: lucid?
<filo1234> si
<nippon> fatto
<nippon> questo comando lo avevo fatto prima di abilitare Medibuntu, infatti adesso dopo averlo abilitato mi ha fatto una installazione piu' lunga
<nippon> adesso posso provarlo?
<nippon> provo?
<nippon> funziona, grazie
<giovanni61> ciao
<giovanni61> è possibile installare nuovi font in ubuntu 11.10, in quanto quelli esistenti sono bruttini ??
<jester-> giovanni61: basta avere i fonts
<giovanni61> come si applicano ??
<jester-> li trascini dentro alla cartella .fonts nella home
<RandomDadaDoomDu> ciao...come si fà a vedere l'indirizzo a cui fà riferimento un socket?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> (ed eventualmente vedere il codice con cui è stato scritto?)
<RandomDadaDoomDu> ho letto di telnet..ma poi eseguendo in terminale mi dà : telnet: could not resolve control/telnet: Name or service not known
<RandomDadaDoomDu> potete aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> cosa ci vuoi fare con telnet?
<D4V|DE> ciaoo
<RandomDadaDoomDu> ho letto su internet che attraverso quel comando da terminale era possibile visualizzare i socket
<RandomDadaDoomDu> ho provato con geany e altri programmi ma niente
<D4V|DE> dovrei trasferire diversi gb da un ubuntu ad un'altro via lan
<D4V|DE> come faccio?
<bobbybong> socket di che?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> e..anche con il comando telnet non và.
<bobbybong> !ssh | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<jester-> damiano: fra due linux?
<bobbybong> RandomDadaDoomDu, sai come si usa telnet?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> nella cartella keyring,in tmp
<RandomDadaDoomDu> volevo capire che diavolaccio era.
<nino> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con telnet dopo aver inserito l'hostname mi chiede login e password ma quale devo inserire?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> ci sono 3 socket
<RandomDadaDoomDu> tutti a 0 byte
<D4V|DE> bobbybong, vorrei evitare di aprire server ssh x la mia ignoranza in sicurezza ecc ecc
<D4V|DE> esiste un modo più semplice?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> che non sò con cosa comunicano e qual'è la loro funzione
<bobbybong> quelli della macchina vuoi connettertio nino
<jester-> D4V|DE: fra due os linux?
<D4V|DE> si
<D4V|DE> sono 2 kubuntu 11.10
<RandomDadaDoomDu> bobby no...mi ci sono appena messo
<jester-> D4V|DE: installa ssh server sui due pc poi usi connetti al server, protoccollo ssh ip della scheda
<RandomDadaDoomDu> stavo provando a interpretare il manuale
<RandomDadaDoomDu> ma siccome ho anche da studiare un bel pò
<jester-> eviti samba
<D4V|DE> jester-, ma non c'è rischio che rimangono disponibili dall'esterno?
<D4V|DE> sti server ssh?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> magari mi potevate facilitare il lavoro spiegandomi il procedimento
<bobbybong> leggi il man
<jester-> D4V|DE: sei in lan
<RandomDadaDoomDu> si si..lo stavo leggendo infatti
<jester-> D4V|DE: il lan è tutto aperto
<D4V|DE> jester-, si in lan
<RandomDadaDoomDu> cel'ho aperto qua davanti..
<RandomDadaDoomDu> però non sò che pesci prendere
<jester-> D4V|DE: che to frega dell'esterno
<RandomDadaDoomDu> e poi scusate...ma se in teoria i socket si possono scrivere in java...
<nino> cmq niente da fare ho provato a mettere i dati di accesso di login del pc ma dice ke nn va
<RandomDadaDoomDu> per quale motivo poi non posso risalire al codice così facilmente?
<bobbybong> nino, dall'altra parte devi attivare il server telnet
<filo1234> nino: scusa ma a cosa/chi  cerchi di collegarti?
<bobbybong> !ssh | nino è meglio
<ubot-it> nino è meglio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<nino> ma scusa se io metto l'hostname del mio pc nn dovrebbe andare lo stesso?
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> nino: scusa ma a cosa/chi  cerchi di collegarti?
<nino> l'ho già istallato ssh
<nino> anke putty
<filo1234> nino: scusa ma a cosa/chi  cerchi di collegarti?
<nino> ad un indirizzo ip
<filo1234> si grazie di chi?
<nino> un amiko
<filo1234> nino: e allora chiedi i dati di accesso al tuo amico
<nino> si ma il problema sta che quando lo collego con il mio ip mi chiede login pc1 e password
<nino> le ho provate tutte
<nino> man nn vaq
<filo1234> nino: e allora chiedi i dati di accesso al tuo amico
<filo1234> nino: se non hai un telenet aperto non funziona
<nino> e come dovrei aprirlo?
<filo1234> devi installarti un server telnet
<jester-> nino: telnet è il più ciofeca, usa ssh
<jester-> che va pure installato
<nino> jester-ho istallato anche ssh
<nino> ma sono curioso di usare telnet
<nino> e non capisco qualee dati mi cerca per accedere
<filo1234> c'è poco da capire, ti servono user e password abilitati al telnet sul server
<nino> scusa la mia ignoranza cioè?
<massimo18> nino, se non hai la chiave di casa non entri
<nino> le ho già messe tutte quelle pass
<nino> ma niente
<massimo18> nino, allora segui il manuale di ssh
<massimo18> magari trovi dove sbagli
<Budi_> Ciao
<Budi_> quando ho istallato devo aprire la iso
<Budi_> con deamon tools?
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Budi_> come faccio installare la iso?
<filo1234> !installazione | Budi_
<ubot-it> Budi_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<massimo18> Budi_, letta la guida?
<Budi_> no me la puoi linkare?
<massimo18> ehm
<massimo18> Budi_, sono 2 volte che ti viene linkata
<Budi_> Ok, w7 e ubuntu dopo vanno lenti tutti e 2?
<jester-> budi e scorri la pagina in basso e http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Budi_: e hai sbagliato posto per trollare
<jester-> ubuntu e win7 vanno in campanella assieme
<Budi_> no volevo chiedere
<Budi_> quindi evito di istallare ubuntu?
<jester-> si che poi figliano e ti riempiono il pc
<filo1234> Budi_: si evita
<Budi_> tipo fare un dual boot
<Budi_> vanno sempre in conflitto?
<jester-> si ammazzano a sassate
<Budi_> mi prendete per il culo?
<filo1234> Budi_: alemo quanto fai tu con noi
<filo1234> almeno
<Budi_> sto chiedendo ho visto supporto chat
<filo1234> Budi_: windows e ubuntu sono 2 sistemi differenti e non vanno in conflitto di nulla
<Budi_> ok grazie
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<skinner> ciao
<skinner> non mi funziona la scheda wifi su ubuntu 11.10
<skinner> mi potete aiutare?
<jester-> skinner: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<skinner> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jester-> skinner: iwconfig vede una wlan0?
<skinner> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<skinner>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<skinner>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<skinner>           Power Management:off
<FloodBotIt1> skinner: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> skinner: rfkill list e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skinner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793782/
<jester-> skinner: il comando è: rfkill list
<skinner> ok
<filo1234> skinner: scusa ma hai provato a connetterti alla tua rete?
<skinner> paste.ubuntu.com/793784/
<skinner> filo, non la vede
<skinner> non vede nessuna rete
<jester-> skinner: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> skinner: poi  sudo echo "options ath5k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf   dai enter e riavvia il pc
<skinner> ok
<skinner> jester-?
<jester-> skinner: eh
<skinner> non funge
<jester-> skinner: rfkill list
<skinner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793794/
<jester-> skinner: non è accesa
<jester-> skinner: sudo rfkill unblock all
<skinner> fatto
<skinner> con rfkill list mi dà lo stesso messaggio
<jester-> skinner: cioè?
<jester-> skinner: accendila col tasto, pigia una sola volta e aspetta un 5 secondi
<Budi_> i
<skinner> ma dici il router wireless?
<jester-> skinner: sul portatile c'è un tasto che premuto assieme a l tasto fn spegne e riaccende la wifi
<jester-> skinner: o vai in winzoz , accendila ed esci senza spegnerla
<skinner> sono appena arrivato da là e funzionava tutto
<jester-> skinner: hai sistema a 32 0 64 bit
<skinner> 32
<Budi_> oi jester ho scaricato normalmente ubuntu dal download ma va lento, provo scaricarlo  con uptorent devo scaricare il file  i386 o  amd64?
<jester-> skinner: vai qui http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc4-oneiric/
<jester-> skinner: prendi headers xxxx.all.deb   headers e image genric 386, prima installi all.deb poi gli altri due e riavvii col kernel nuovo
<skinner> ahahhah, non ho capito bene, ma ci provo, grazie
<Budi_> allora i386 o amd64?
<jester-> skinner: 	linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_i386.deb
<jester-> linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc4_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_all.deb
<jester-> [ ]	linux-image-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic_3.2.0-030200rc4.201112012035_i386.deb
<Budi_> che differenza c'e tra deskop e server?
<Budi_> nessuno che mi caga.
<Shin3> no
<Budi_> no?
<filo1234> Budi_: se parli della differenz tra le 2 live, una è per uso server, e l'altra desktop, la desktop è compresa di grafica e pacchetti per un uso utente, la vesrione server è sprovvista di grafica e ha un kernel ottimizzato per i servizi che fornirà il server
<jester-> Budi_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server  la desktop è quella solita che usi per vedere i porni
<filo1234> più in generale un server è un pc che offre servizi, un desktop è un pc ad uso utenza
<Budi_> Ah ok jester allora, per i porno scarico la versione desktop, cosi carica piu velocemente? ahah
<Budi_> e non prendo virus giusto?
<filo1234> facendo sesso sicuro al pc no
<Budi_> devo usare il presevativo?
<Budi_> jester seriamente, con la versione desktop non prendo virus?
<go^> Budi_, ni..
<go^> Budi_, è molto meno facile prender virus con linux
<Budi_> bene
<go^> se poi configuri un buon firewall, addio :)
 * go^ by
<Budi_> go me lo fà automaticamente la spartizione
<Budi_> appena istallo ubuntu?
<skinner> jester, ora vedo le altre reti ma non la mia
<Budi_> sfruttale!
<skinner> :)
<corsairtux> Salve ragazzi sto cercando di utilizzare una Dazzle dvc 100(una scheda usb per acquisizione video analogiche) per digitalizzare alcune video cassette.. ho ottenuto discreti risultati grazie a questo topic  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,342656.0.html sul forum italiano di ubuntu ma il risultato non è perfetto.. quindi mi chiedevo se per caso qualcuno ha questo dispositivo ed ha ottenuto risultati sod
<corsairtux> disfacenti
<Shin3> !chat | corsairtux
<ubot-it> corsairtux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<corsairtux> cosa si intende per inerente il supporto a ubuntu?
<jester-> !irc | corsairtux
<ubot-it> corsairtux: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<corsairtux> ok grazie
<drox> enzotib: posso disturbarti visto che so che sei una persona che sa! Io ho installato kubuntu 11.10 per risolvere un problema audio, infatti adesso la mia scheda audio funziona solo ceh il suono esce coem se il pc deve elaborare il file, cioè va a singhiozzo
<drox> cosa può essere^
<enzotib> drox: con che programma? tutti?
<drox> ho provato solo amarok ma lo fa anche su yootube
<drox> adesso volevo provare vlc
<drox> enzotib: quello che non capisco è perchè tramite live non mi aveva fatto questo scherzo
<drox> enzotib: si lo fa con tutti anceh con vlc
<drox> sembrerebbe un problema di latenza
<enzotib> drox: non saprei
<drox> non capisco, veramente non capisco
<drox> kubuntu cosa usa per l'audio
<drox> ?
<frezli> ciao raga
<frezli> io riesco ad accedere ai comp. in rete andando in file connetti a.. e ind. ip del computer , ma quando cerco di accedere con nautilus graficamente mi da impossibile accedere alla risorsa .... avete idea di dove sta il problema ???? grazie
<nicotano> buonasera
<mapreri> frezli, protocollo?
<mapreri> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao mapreri
<frezli> protocollo ??
<mapreri> sì, protocollo, non è una parolaccia :)
<mapreri> cosa selezioni nella casella "Tipo"?
<frezli> sono tre computer ubuntu in rete e accedo perfettamente digitando l'indirizzo del computer ma mi da l'errore solo quando li faccio cercare a nautilus
<frezli> in tipo digito condivisione windows e cosi' va bene
<mapreri> nome utente e pass li hai impostati? dice qualcos'altro nell'errore?
<peppe84> in nautilus prova un pò: ctrl+L e smb://ip_della_macchina
<frezli> nonon dice altro solo impossibile accedere alla risorsa di rete
<adrianodl56> ciao a tutti
<kimal73> come faccio a sapere le informazioni di sistema? tipo ram, processori, schede, ecc??
<mapreri> kimal73, lshw (occhio che è lungo)
<nicotano> kimal73, meglio   sudo lshw
<Steeler> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta a settare il mio monitor nuovo ?
<frezli> kimal73....vai in applicazioni e apri monitor di sistema
<kimal73> ok
<mapreri> Steeler, che ha?
<adrianodl56> sono nuovo di ubuntu ed è la prima volta che scrivo qualcosa su irc, pertanto sto solo cercando di prendere un pò di pratica.
<kimal73> frezli: per sapere se ho un processore amd o intel posso leggerlo da lì?
<Steeler> mapreri, è un FULL HD. appena l'ho collegato sono riuscito a vedere FULL HD. Poi ho spendo il PC e non me lo fa più mettere in FULL HD. Mi riporta a 1028x768. Dice monitor non riconosciuto. Anche all'inizio non lo riconosceva.
<mapreri> !aiuto | adrianodl56
<ubot-it> adrianodl56: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<frezli> kimal73 si vedi il tipo di processore .. guarda bene
<kimal73> frezli: sto su kubuntu
<frezli> a aloora non so
<nicotano> kimal73, il comando nel terminale  è uguale
<frezli> kimal73..comunque hai sempre anche sudo lshw e poi ci sarà anchein kubuntu un monitor di sistema,cercalo
<kimal73> frezli: ce l'ho aperto, è fighissimo ma non mi appare il tipo di processore
<kimal73> mi dice solo a quanto sta andando
<kimal73> ok è un amd l'ho visto con sudo lshw
<ciapa85> ciao
<frezli> kimal73 ....    digita questo :  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ciapa85> è possibile installare i driver per  mplayer in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<kimal73> frezli:  AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor
<frezli> mapreri ho fatto prove con ctrl+l ma niente
<ciapa85> in firefox mi da un segnale: Il software richiesto per riprodurre il file non è installato. È necessario installare dei codec adatti per riprodurre i file multimediali. Cercare un codec che supporti il file selezionato?                                    sono per mplayer: si possono installare ?
<frezli> che tipodi file ?? mplayer è un visualizzatore
<bobbybong> !formatiproprietari
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<ciapa85> windows media player   può essere ??
<bobbybong> no
<bobbybong> !formatiproprietari | ciapa85
<ubot-it> ciapa85: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<User_> ciao belli
<User_> ho un problema con un personal computer.
<damiano> anch'io
<adrianodl56> buona serata a tutti.
<User_> il boot del sistema (windows 7) spesse volte si blocca. Ho provato a far partire un live cd. Il live cd parte normalmente ma quando provo a montare l'hd per salvare i file prima della formattazione ottengo l'errore "ntfs_attr_pread_i ntfs_pread failed input output error"
<User_> Ne sapete nulla?
<damiano> no
<damiano> lo monti da riga di comando?
<User_> damiano, no da gui
<remix_tj> User_: hai provato con ntfsfix /dev/sdx1 ?
<User_> remix_tj, provo adesso
<damiano> prova a montarlo da riga comando. È probabile che sarà più facile interpretare l'errore CREDO
<User_> remix_tj, come faccio a sapere quale sdx è ?
<remix_tj> fdisk -l
<remix_tj> e ti dice quali sono tutti i dischi che hai sulla tua macchina
<User_> ok, remix_tj
<User_> forse ntfsfix vuole sudo?
<remix_tj> User_: ntfsfix con sudo davanti, ovviamente
<remix_tj> stavo per dirtelo :-)
<User_> ok, provo subito
<User_> remix_tj, il pc sta lavorando..
<User_> remix_tj, è uscito un casino di roba, l'ultima riga comunque dice "remount failed: i/o error"
<User_> vuoi che te lo incollo da qualche parte?
<remix_tj> !paste | User_
<ubot-it> User_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<remix_tj> User_: incollato?
<User_> remix_tj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/793981/
<remix_tj> User_: hai poche speranze. Prova a fare il mount ora, altrimenti... ciao ciao
<User_> remix_tj, provo a fare il mount normalmente? tipo sudo mount /dev/sda3 ??
<remix_tj> si... oppure prova semplicemente cliccando
<User_> remix_tj, si sta montando!
<User_> Il problema a cosa era dovuto? nel senso.. è bruciato qualcosa nell'hd o era solo un problema sw??
<damiano> forse l'hd ci stà lasciando
<damiano> prova a vedere che dice SMART
<damiano> User_: ha dato errori però funziona?
<stevr1it> salve skype mi si inchioda sempre con questa scritta: futex_wait_queue_me uso ubuntu 11.10 avete qualche suggerimento
<paolo> ciao a tutti
<paolo> c'è nessuno
<jester-> !qualcuno | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paolo> volevo sapere se per esempio digito 192.168.1.1 che sarebbe il mio gateway predefinito mi appare il popup del login del router della mia linea e fino a qui ci siamo se invece metto l'ip della casa di mio fratello perche non mi appare la schermata di login del router?
<damiano> paolo: eh ci mancherebbe altro
<kyuubi> buonasera a tutti. avrei un problema.quando faccio partire il cd di ubuntu all'avvio del pc esce una schermata con scritto UBUNTU e sotto la dicitura "waiting for network configuration": il problema è che il tutto permane in questo stato e l'installazione non prosegue. chi può aiutarmi?
<paolo> spiegami
<paolo> allora come fanno a crakkare
<paolo> kyuubi ma hai l'xbox360 tu?
<jester1-> !chat | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kyuubi> no... ho un normalissimo notebook hp
<bobbybong> kyuubi, devi essere collegato con il cavo
<damiano> paolo: il router non si cracka
<kyuubi> con la chiavetta wifi non va bene?
<jester-> !chat | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<damiano> :O
<bobbybong> no
<jester-> kyuubi: o non collegarto affatto
<kyuubi> invece dopo l'installazione del sistema posso usare la chiavetta wifi?
<jester-> kyuubi: se rilevata si, se non rlevata si cerca di sistemare
<jester-> ma ti serve comunque il cavo
<kyuubi> cioè, con ubuntu non è possibile collegarsi ad internet via wifi?
<jester-> <jester-> kyuubi: se rilevata si, se non rlevata si cerca di sistemare
<bobbybong> kyuubi, con la iso che hai scaricato è un casino non impossibile
<bobbybong> con la versione desktop fa tutto lui
<kyuubi> quindi mi consigli di installare ubuntu tramite la versione desktop?
<michele_> sera
<jester-> kyuubi: perché adesso codìsa cerchi di installare
<jester-> cosa*
<kyuubi> io ho scaricato la iso, l'ho masterizzata su un cd e ho fatto partire il boot da cd
<jester-> kyuubi: eh ma è desktop o server
<kyuubi> desktop
<jester-> kyuubi: o attacchi il cavo o non usi nemmeno la wifi
<kyuubi> ora provo a staccare la chiavetta
<jester-> remota senza la chiavetta
<jester-> reboota*
<kyuubi> ora provo!
<kyuubi> allora: ora è uscita una serire di scritte bianche su sfondo nero di cui l'ultima è "*Starting CUPS printing spooler/server" e a lato [OK]... tutto questo cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> cnon farci caso. è il verbose del kernel
<kyuubi> il problema è che sta schermata c'è da 5 minuti
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Non riesco più ad usare la internet key vodafone con sblocco e con usim tre perchè mi appare una finestra di dialogo con una richiesta di password. Prima non succedeva ed avevo accesso a nternet senza problemi. Chi può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> zinedine, quale versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> *Zinedine
<Zinedine> La lts 10.04
<cristian_c> Zinedine, posta lsusb
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Zinedine
<ubot-it> Zinedine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zinedine> Scusa Cristian, non so usare bene il canale. Devo lanciare il comando lsusb sul terminale e postare l'output?
<cristian_c> sì, ma su pastebin
<Zinedine> ok, ci provo. Volendo ho anche due screenshoot
<Zinedine> Eseguito. Attendo Vostre istruzioni...
<cristian_c> Zinedine, usa pastebin
<Zinedine> L'ho usato, ho cliccato su paste, dopo aver incollato l'output. Al posto del Nck ho scritto Zinedine. Ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> pasta l'indirizzo qui in canale
<cristian_c> altrimenti come lo leggo? :D
<Zinedine> quale indirizzo, scusa? si è chiusa la finestra di pastebin. Se vuoi, riprovo..
<cristian_c> l'indirizzo della pagina, no? ;)
<cristian_c> altrimenti come leggo l'output? XD
<Zinedine> Havete ragione, ho saltato un passaggio: dove si trova l'ndirizzo della pagina?
<cristian_c> Zinedine, l'avevi aperto tu il browser, dovresti saperlo
<cristian_c> non ho ancora la palla di cristallo :D
<Zinedine> Scusa, è che è la terza volta che uso la chat...Vado di nuovo su pastebin, incollo l'output, sperando di aver capito...
<cristian_c> poi premi paste e incolli l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> l'ha scritto anche il bot
<Zinedine>  Dev'essere questo l'indirizzo   http://paste.ubuntu.com/794148/
<michele_> buonasera
<michele_> ho un problema la webcam non da segni di vita in  cheese
<cristian_c> ok
<alecv> buonasera
<cristian_c> Zinedine, che ti dice il network manager?
<michele_> sera
<alecv> ho creato una cartella nel file sistem
<alecv> come faccio a dargli i permessi? 777?
<alecv> è solo in lettura ovviamente
<cristian_c> michele_, anche tu digita lsusb in un terminale e pasta su pastebin
<cristian_c> alecv, perché fare ciò?
<Zinedine> 3 ricaricabile 3 appare nel menù a tendina del network manager..
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794154/
<cristian_c> Zinedine, posta ifconfig -a, sempre su pastebin
<alecv> cristian_c, x recuperare spazio, ho messo il disco virtuale in una cartella creata da me nel file sistem
<cristian_c> michele_, anche lsusb -t
<alecv> e giustamente ora virtual box mi dice che il disco è solo in lettur
<cristian_c> alecv, ovvio
<cristian_c> ci può scrivere solo root
<cristian_c> è giusto così
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794158/
<Zinedine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794157/
<Zinedine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794157/
<alecv> ma voglio cambiare il permessi solo al file
<alecv> non a tutto il file sistem
<Zinedine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794157
<Zinedine> perchè si cancella l'indirizzo che ho incollato quando do invio?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Zinedine
<ubot-it> Zinedine: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<alecv> cristian
<cristian_c> alecv, metti il file da un'altra parte allora
<alecv> ma posso cambiare i permessi solo al file, o devo rispostare il disco fisso?
<Davide_G> alecv fai cosi: vai sul terminale e digita chmod e il nome del file
<alecv> ehh non posso
<Davide_G> chmod 777 nomefile
<alecv> si chmod ok ma con che numero? 777?
<cristian_c> michele_, è la alcor
<alecv> ecco questo volevo sapere grazie :D
<michele_> eh
<michele_> ?
<Davide_G> dipende che cosa vuoi te il 777 e lettura scrittura esecuzione per tutti
<cristian_c> Zinedine, non la vede proprio l'interfaccia del modem
<cristian_c> michele_, il modello della webcam
<cristian_c> Davide_G, infatti per questo non è consigliabile, per giunta in root
<michele_> e quindi?
<michele_> prima andava
<alecv> si a tutti
<alecv> ma nn ci vuole il + davanti al 777?
<Zinedine> Eppure due mesi fa, funzionava tutto a meraviglia...Ricordo che l'inconveniente è successo dopo alcuni aggiornamenti di sistema...
<cristian_c> michele_, prima quando?
<cristian_c> o meglio, prima di fare cosa?
<michele_> secondo me prima di fare l'aggiornamento del kernel
<cristian_c> !permessi | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<michele_> che mi fece fare (non mi ricordo chi)
<michele_> cristian io sto pensando una cosa
<michele_> e se mi mettessi ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<cristian_c> Zinedine, stacca e riattacca il modem, poi digita subito dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Zinedine, poi usa sempre pastebin per postare l'output
<cristian_c> michele_, prova la webcam in live
<Zinedine> ok, prima però ditemi: come si digita la barra verticale che precede tail?
<cristian_c> Zinedine, tasto vicino all'1. Ma  non puoi fare copia-incolla?
<michele_> non c'è nessuno su skype
<cristian_c> michele_, mica devi avere per forza skype? :D
<michele_> solo skype uso
<cristian_c> lol
<michele_> xD
<cristian_c> michele_, puoi testare la webcam in molti modi, poi userai quello che vuoi
<michele_> e mo come la testo
<cristian_c> michele_, su un live cd
<Zinedine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794176/
<michele_> no non ho cpt cosa intendi
<cristian_c> Zinedine, smonta il cd virtuale
<cristian_c> cpt?
<Zinedine> Scusa, ma non so cosa sia il cd virtuale..
<michele_> cmq su cheese si accende anche la lucetta verde
<cristian_c> michele_, prendi il live cd di ubuntu e provi la webcam in live
<michele_> eh...
<michele_> c'è solo questo modo?
<cristian_c> zinedine, quando colleghi il modem appare l'icona di un cd sul desktop e anche credo quella di un supporto rimovibile tipo pendrive
<cristian_c> michele_ chissà che cosa hai combinato
<michele_> xD
<michele_> no dai
<michele_> mo non esagerare
<michele_> non so ancora rompere un pc
<cristian_c> michele_, ti ricordi più o meno cosa hai fatto?
<michele_> non mi ricordo chi ma mi fece mettere un'altro kernel
<Zinedine> Certo Cristian, è verde, ed ho anche salvato la schermata. In quale sito la incollo?
<michele_> dammi il comando per vedere il kernel
<cristian_c> michele_ ecco, digita uname -a
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ uname -a
<cristian_c> e posta anche il sources.list in etc/apt
<michele_> Linux michele-K53SC 3.2.0-030200rc4-generic #201112012035 SMP Fri Dec 2 01:44:19 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> ovviametne il seocndo comando su pastebin
<cristian_c> *secondo
<cristian_c> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> michele_, addirittura una beta :O
<michele_> ecco perche
<cristian_c> allora gli vuoi proprio male al tuo sistema XD
<michele_> lol
<michele_> ma no io gli voglio bene
<cristian_c> !image | Zinedine
<ubot-it> Zinedine: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<michele_> io seguo le vostre ustruzioni
<michele_> dai dimmi come ripristinare il kernel
<cristian_c> ma quando mai consiglio queste cose? :D
<michele_> tu no
<cristian_c> uhm, boh
<michele_> ma qualcun'altro si
<michele_> forse jester
<cristian_c> jester direbbe che hai pacioccato il sistema
<cristian_c> +con
<michele_> vabbe basta commenti
<cristian_c> michele_ ci credo che la webcam non funzionava. Ma dirle all'inizio queste cose quando si posta la richiesta in canale no, eh? -,-'
<cristian_c> uhm, puoi far euna cosa semplice
<cristian_c> *fare
<michele_> e io che ne sapevo
<michele_> che era il kernel
<michele_> presumevo
<cristian_c> michele_ , consoci il grub?
<cristian_c> *conosci
<michele_> si
<michele_> di vista si
<michele_> xD
<cristian_c> bene, quando avvii il pc scegli il kernel che utilizzavi prima
<michele_> e io che ne so quale è
<cristian_c> invece di quello attuale
<michele_> cristian ma come hai fatto a sapere che era una beta
<cristian_c> di sicuro non devi scegliere questo: 3.2.0-030200rc4-generic
<cristian_c> c'è scritto rc4 = release candidate
<michele_> ah ok
<michele_> lo seleziono e poi?
<michele_> fa tutto lui?
<cristian_c> devi selezionare un altro kernel, quello di default in ubuntu
<michele_> si ho cpt
<cristian_c> e il sistema carica il kernel che hai selezionato
<michele_> ma poi il beta rimane sempre
<cristian_c> invece di quello farlocco che hai instalalto
<cristian_c> ci pensi dopo
<michele_> ok
<Zinedine> http://imagebin.org/191965
<michele_> torno subito
<michele_> combino sto pasticcio e torno
<michele_> xD
<cristian_c> i pasticci li hai fatti fino ad ora :|
<cristian_c> Zinedine, no, il cd non appare
<cristian_c> Zinedine, posta ls /media a modem collegato
<Zinedine> ok
<michele_> tutto ok ho risolto
<cristian_c> eh
<michele_> xD
<michele_> ma perche non riproduce suoni all'avvio?
<cristian_c> elimina e riaggiungi l'applet dal pannello
<cristian_c> quella con l'altoparlante
<cristian_c> oppure ho capito male la domanda?
<michele_> asp
<michele_> all'avvio non fa il suono
<michele_> pero forse
<michele_> dipende
<michele_> dal suono di avviso
<michele_> che ho messo goccia
<Zinedine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/794195/
<cristian_c> Zinedine, cosa sono cdrom1 e cdrom2?
<michele_> strano
<michele_> non fa suoni ubuntu
<michele_> neanche quando apri cartelle
<cristian_c> michele_ , un consiglio te l'ho dato
<Zinedine> Non so cosa risponderti, Crstian... Uno dei due, potrebbe essere il lanciatore?
<michele_> come si elimina?
<cristian_c> Zinedine, aprirli con il file manager
<cristian_c> *aprili
<cristian_c> michele_, clic destro sull'applet
<michele_> escludi audio?
<cristian_c> michele_, elimina
<michele_> non c'è elimina
<cristian_c> michele_ non puoi gestire in qualche modo gli elementi del pannello?
<michele_> no
<cristian_c> michele_ apri alsamixer
<michele_> cos'è
<cristian_c> è il mixer
<Zinedine> Cristian, scusa ma non ho capito. Cos'è il file manager?
<michele_> ho banshee
<cristian_c> !nautilus | Zinedine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nautilus'
<cristian_c> Zinedine, il browser dei file, il gestore dei file
<michele_> ti ricordo che uso ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> michele_, apri alsamixer in un terminale
<michele_> ah ecco
<michele_> aperta
<cristian_c> !image | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Davide_G> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Zinedine> Cristian , ecco cosa mi appare: vai su http://imagebin.org/191969
<michele_> asd che prog uso per caricare l'immagine
<michele_> io con windows facevo con paint stamp rsist
<michele_> è tosta cambiare abitudini
<Davide_G> per prendere lo snapshot usi sempre lo stamp rsist
<michele_> si ma dove lo incollo
<Zinedine> Ragazzi, vi saluto. Anche se per ora non abbiamo risolto, siete stati gentili e mi avete inseganto ad incollare in pastebin. Grazie!
<michele_> prego
<cristian_c> michele_, ci sono vari programmi
<michele_> con gimp non ci riesco
<michele_> non mi appare
<cristian_c> micheel_, usa il cattura scheramata, istantanea, shutte o quant'altro
<cristian_c> *michele_
<michele_> gimp mi dice non ci sono dati da incollare -.-'
<cristian_c> *shutter
<paolo> sono tornato
<cristian_c> ma cosa c'entra gipmp? :P
<cristian_c> *gimp
<michele_> asp mo risolvo
<michele_> http://imagebin.org/191974
<michele_> alleluia
<cristian_c> michele_, stai utilizzando lhdmi?
<cristian_c> *l'hdmi
<michele_> no
<cristian_c> alsamixer mi sembra che scriva questo -,-'
<michele_> forse è il nome
<cristian_c> mmmhhhh
<michele_> boh
<cristian_c> michele_, controlla nella configurazione audio del mixer grafico
<michele_> aspetta
<michele_> http://imagebin.org/191976
<alessandro_> sera a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problemino con il gestore aggiornamenti
<michele_> esponi
<cristian_c> michele_, premi F6 in alsamixer
<alessandro_> mi esce nella barra in alto un triangolo rosso con un punto esclamativo
<alessandro_> e come testo mi mette
<michele_> mi dice di selezionare tra :
<alessandro_> le informazioni di aggiornamento mon sono recenti
<michele_> (predefinita)
<cristian_c> alessandro_, versione di ubuntu?
<michele_> hda intel pch
<michele_> inserire nome del device
<alessandro_> cristian_c, 11.10
<michele_> ma comunque la musica si sente
<michele_> cio in musica e su youtube va l'audio
<michele_> io intendevo i suoni di avviso
<cristian_c> michele_, -,-'
<alessandro_> quindi io vado su mostra aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> sempre nella schermata delle impostazioni audio, c'è una tab specifica
<michele_> tipo all'avvio la musichetta, il beep all'apertura delle cartelle
<alessandro_> e mi dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti da installare
<michele_> eh lo so
<michele_> ma i suoni non si sentono
<cristian_c> alessandro_, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-gewt update
<alessandro_> che posso fare?
<cristian_c> *apt-get-update, alessandro_
<michele_> riavvio e vedo se fa il suono
<cristian_c> michele_, digita uname -a
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ uname -a
<michele_> Linux michele-K53SC 3.0.0-14-generic-pae #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 22:07:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$
<cristian_c> !pastebin | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> michele_, il kernel va bene
<michele_> riavvio e vedo se suona
<cristian_c> scegli questo kernel
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794253/
<michele_> di nuovo?
<michele_> non va in automatico?
<alessandro_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/794253/
<michele_> riavvio un'attimo va
<cristian_c> alessandro_, hai sminchiato i repository
<cristian_c> ci sono i proposed in bella vista oltretutto
<michele_> ho riavviato selezionato linux old version o come si kiama e 0 niente suoni
<alessandro_> non ho fatto nulla nei repo io
<michele_> all'avvio
<cristian_c> michele_, hai scelto il kernel giusto?
<alessandro_> cristian_c,  che posso fare?
<cristian_c> alessandro_ da soli non si aggiungono i repo farlocchi
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ uname -a
<michele_> Linux michele-K53SC 3.0.0-14-generic-pae #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 22:07:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<michele_> dimmi come si imposta di base
<michele_> il kernel
<michele_> devo modificare il grub vero?
<alessandro_> e posso ripristinare gli originali?
<alessandro_> cristian_c_,  posso ripristinare gli originali?
<cristian_c_> alessandro_, disattiva i proposed
<michele_> cristian e quello giusto
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ uname -a
<michele_> Linux michele-K53SC 3.0.0-14-generic-pae #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 22:07:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c_> alessandro_, ma comunque dovresti provare a informarti su ppa-purge
<cristian_c_> alessandro_, purtroppo non lo conosco molto
<cristian_c_> michele_, ok, però sei stato tu a voler riavviare :P
<michele_> np
<alessandro_> cristian_c_,  ho tolto allora gli aggiornamenti proposti
<cristian_c_> alessandro, beh, ma i repo sono incasinati lo stesso
<michele_> come si leva mo il nuovo kernel in modo da avviare dal grub il kernel giusto?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> cristian_c_,  infatti la notifica non è andata via
<cristian_c_> michele_, non so se è semplice, ma in generale usa synaptic
<cristian_c_> michele_, però non so se si porta via altra roba
<alessandro_> cristian_c_,  si può ritornare come gli originali?
<filo1234> !repository | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<michele_> sto facendo un po di aggiornamenti
<cristian_c_> alessandro, provi ad informarti su ppa-purge e poi rifai il sources.list copiandolo da uno nuovo fresco d'installazione
<cristian_c_> magari prendendolo da quelli postati nel wiki, uno per ogni release
<michele_> cristian
<michele_> se è un problema cancellare quel kernel
<michele_> possiamo cmq modificare il grub
<michele_> in mo do da fargli partire il kernel giusto
<michele_> o no?
<cristian_c_> michele_ magari a cancellarlo ci pensi poi
<michele_> eh
<cristian_c_> michele_ in pratica devic cambiare l'ordine delle voci nel grub, magari mettendo il kernel farlocco in fondo
<cristian_c_> *devi
<michele_> si ma cm si fa
<michele_> xD
<filo1234> basta impostare il numero del kernel che vuoi avviare in /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c_> michele_, sudo gedit /boot/grub.cfg
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c_> beh
<filo1234> cristian_c_: non si edita grub.cfg non lo sai?
<michele_> decidetevi
<cristian_c_> michele_ penso abia ragione filo
<cristian_c_> *abbia
<filo1234> 1 è in sola lettura, 2 verrà rigenerato ad ogni update di grub
<michele_> ah bene
<filo1234> c'è scritto all'inizio del file grub.cfg, do not edit this file manually
<filo1234> pure...
<cristian_c_> io editavo il grub 1
<filo1234> michele_: grub conta da zero, quindi regolati di conseguenza, ora èp settato a 0 che è il primo kernel della lista
<filo1234> cristian_c_: era diverso
<michele_> ah ho cpt
<michele_> mi dispiace ma il concetto e diverso
<michele_> xD
<michele_> allora
<michele_> io in default ho 5
<cristian_c_> me lo segno etc/default/grub
<michele_> perche gia lo modificai una volta
<cristian_c_> michele_ usa pastebin
<filo1234> michele_: ovvio che se aggiungi kernel dovrai modificare di conseguenza
<michele_> per far avviare windows dpoo 10 sec
<cristian_c_> posa il file grub in default
<cristian_c_> *posta
<filo1234> michele_: ah be allora se hai windows di default....
<filo1234> devi are a mano
<filo1234> fare*
<michele_> si
<michele_> pero
<michele_> quando faccio a mano
<michele_> devo entrare prima
<michele_> in linux old version
<michele_> e poi metto il grub buono
<filo1234> michele_: e vuol dire che hai una marea di kernel
<michele_> senno nella lista non c'è
<filo1234> cancella quelli che non usi
<filo1234> più vecchi
<michele_> e cm s fa
<filo1234> li disinstalli da synaptic
<michele_> devo cancellare l'ultimo
<filo1234> no cancella i più vecchi e lascia quello che vuoi usare e il più recente
<filo1234> tanto con gli aggiornamenti te lo fa reinstallare
<michele_> non hai capitro
<filo1234> michele_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<michele_> io ho installata una beta
<cristian_c_> una rc4
<cristian_c_> la cancelli da synaptic
<michele_> non ho synaptic
<filo1234> e cos'hai?
<cristian_c_> un gestore pacchetti alternativo?
<michele_> ho software center
<filo1234> vabè c'è pure synaptic comunque se hai ubuntu non farlocco
<michele_> e poi gestore aggiornamenti
<michele_> ubntu 11.10
<filo1234> e comunque fai da sw center
<filo1234> o da terminale
<michele_> terminale meglio
<cristian_c_> uhm, megli oil software center se te lo permette
<filo1234> vediamo quanti kernel hai
<cristian_c_> *meglio
<michele_> non lo permette
<filo1234> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<michele_> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic           3.0.0-12.20                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<michele_> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic           3.0.0-13.22                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<michele_> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic-pae       3.0.0-13.22                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86
<michele_> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic           3.0.0-14.23                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<FloodBotIt1> michele_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<michele_> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic-pae       3.0.0-14.23                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86
<filo1234> !pastebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele_> scst
<cristian_c_> michele_, scusa la domanda:  architettura a 32 o 64 bit?
<michele_> 32
<jester-> cristian_c_:  pae lo monta la 32
<michele_> per sbaglio
<cristian_c_> uhm, non so perché ma vedo sei kernel per i 64 O.o
<filo1234> dove li vedi per i 64
<michele_> lol
<filo1234> x86
<michele_> ma allora è 64
<michele_> io ero convinto che era 64
<cristian_c_> Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c_> ah, mi sono sbagliato
<michele_> asd
<michele_> speravo che non ti sbagliassi
<michele_> xD
<michele_> ho 6 gb di ram so che i 32 bit non contano + d 4 gb
<cristian_c_> michele_ comunque puoi disinstalare il -12 e il -13
<jester-> michele_:  il pae li dovrebbe gestire
<michele_> non so cm fare
<anonimo> buona sera a tutti
<jester-> michele_:  free quanti ne vede
<anonimo> a ki posso fare delle domande
<jester-> !
<filo1234> lol
<michele_> domanda e basta
<jester-> !chiedi | anonimo
<ubot-it> anonimo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<anonimo> ecco
<anonimo> sapete dirmi  se esiste autocad per ubuntu?
<cristian_c_> anonimo, siamo nel canale ufficiale
<michele_> rega comando da terminale per rimuovere kernel inutili?
<tpaper> Non esiste
<cristian_c_> anonimo, però ti posso dire che puoi far girare i programmi di windows con wikne
<cristian_c_> tpaper, in realtà ci sono
<jester-> anonimo:  non esiste un iquvalente aoutocad per linux, esiste qualche lettore di file cad
<tpaper> Si, dei cad 2d/3d
<cristian_c_> non l'autocad della desk
<tpaper> ma non Autodesk Autocad
<tpaper> ecco
<cristian_c_> di sicuro quelli buoni non li trovi nei repo, anonimo
<jester-> costa una botta il cad, e i linuxari non hanno le manine direttamente attaccate alle ascelle
<jester-> ma ancora più su
<michele_> lolololololololol
<cristian_c_> anonimo, comunque ve ne sono due credo all'altezza, uno closed e uno open
<anonimo> ma con il cad si possono aprire i file dwg ?
<cristian_c_> anonimo, e poi c'è wine
<cristian_c_> oppure dual boot, e volendo all'estremo la virtualizzazione
<anonimo> mmmmmmmmmm interessante
<anonimo> scusate amici mi assento un secondo
<cristian_c_> anonimo, poi c'è qualche cad non all'altezza nei repo, ma non apre i formati di autocad
<michele_> rega come si cancellano i kernel
<cristian_c_> michele_ da synaptic
<cristian_c_> se non è installato lo installi
<michele_> ah ecco
<cristian_c_> dpkg -l | grep synaptic
<michele_> non era intallato
<michele_> non si apre
<michele_> aspe riavvio
<cristian_c_> forse era meglio il terminale :(
<paolo> cristian_c
<paolo> ?
<cristian_c_> paolo, ?
<anonimo> rieccomi
<anonimo> cristian allora cosa mi consiglii
<paolo> o
<cristian_c_> !chat | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c_> ops, sucsate
<cristian_c_> *scusate
<paolo> ho provato a fare del pentesting sul mio router con hydra cioè ho messo la passowrd giuste nella mia wordlist e me la trovata
<cristian_c_> !chat | anonimo
<ubot-it> anonimo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo> hydra -l admin -P CHF_FULL.txt -t 16 -w 30 -vV -s 80 192.168.1.1 http-get /
<cristian_c_> paolo, non so un'acca di ciò di cui parli
<paolo> se invece metto l'ip della casa di mio fratello perche si blocca nella 16 stringa cioè nel number of tasker
<paolo> mi hanno detto che devo attivare la gestione remota dal router
<cristian_c_> paolo, ci vorrebbe remix_tj
<paolo> usas programmi pentesting?
<paolo> remix
<paolo> ?
<filo1234> !ot | paolo
<cristian_c_> è auei
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ot'
<filo1234> paolo: sei OT
<michele_> ragazzi
<filo1234> paolo: questo è un canale di supporto per ubuntu, non per menate
<michele_> il gestore synaptic no si appre
<paolo> filo ma tu non hai una cazzo da fare e scrivi cazzate
<paolo> backtrack è ubuntu
<paolo> adesso stai zitto
<michele_> subito sopo aver inserito la password il prg si apre e si chiude istantaneamente
<paolo> e non rompere
<jester-> paolo:  le balle di frate giulio è bt
<michele_> heilaaa?
<filo1234> michele_: ancora maneggi?
<filo1234> michele_: fai da terminale
<cristian_c_> michele_, prova con il terminale
<filo1234> michele_: rimetti i kernel su pastebin che li ho persi dpgk -l | grep linux-image
<cristian_c_> *dpkg - | grep linux-image
<cristian_c_> **dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<filo1234> :O sbagliai
<filo1234> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<cristian_c_> anghio
<michele_> datemi pastebin
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794306/
<michele_> cancello synaptic?
<michele_> no perche non parte proprio
<filo1234> michele_: il kernel che stai usando ora qual'è?
<michele_> 3.00.4 etc
<jester-> michele_:  uname -r
<michele_> è quello di basa che esce da ubuntu 11.10
<michele_> 3.0.0-14-generic-pae
<filo1234> allora lasciati questo e cancella i 13 1 i 12
<filo1234> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic  e così via
<cristian_c_> uhm ,basta un remove?
<michele_> devo levare il nuovo
<michele_> 3.2.030200rc4
<michele_> no?
<michele_> il beta
<filo1234> michele_: vabè insomma elimina quello che non vuoi basta che lasci quello che usi
<filo1234> il comando è quello
<michele_> ok
<michele_> ho cpt
<michele_> ci posso arrivare da solo
<michele_> xD
<cristian_c_> sudo apt-get remove nome_kernel
<jester-> copia da dpkg .l
<michele_> ho copiato d a pastebin
<michele_> cmq
<michele_> riuscito
<cristian_c_> ridai dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<cristian_c_> per vedere se hai fastto bene
<cristian_c_> *fatto
<michele_> c'è ancora
<filo1234> ci sarà rc prima
<michele_> ah si
<cristian_c_> posta su pastebin
<filo1234> saranno rimasti i file di configurazione ma non importa
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794318/
<michele_> va bene?
<filo1234> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic  se vuoi cancellare i file di configurazione pure
<michele_> fatto
<michele_> fatto dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<michele_> non c'è + quello li
<michele_> ;)
<michele_> riavvio?
<cristian_c_> sì
<michele_> ok
<filo1234> vedi un po' se hai bisogno di eliminare altro
<filo1234> reboot man
<cristian_c_> ha già fatto
<michele_> ottimo
<michele_> nel grub si e reimpostato da solo nella lista il 3.0.0.014
<michele_> grazie
<cristian_c_> meno male
<michele_> stasera ho imparato parecchio
<michele_> uname -a per vedere la versione di linux in uso con il kernek
<michele_> kernel
<michele_> uname -r
<michele_> per vedere il kernel
<jester-> a = all  r = release
<michele_> sudo apt-get remove per rimuovere una qualsiasi applicazione
<michele_> e sudo apt-get install per installare
<michele_> poi dal sito di ubuntu
<filo1234> michele_: sudo apt-get remove --purge pacchetto per togliere direttamente i file di configurazione se vuoi
<michele_> ah
<michele_> ma vale anche per i programmi?
<michele_> o solo kernel^
<filo1234> tutti pacchetti
<michele_> ok
<michele_> poi da ubuntu wiki
<michele_> ho imparato
<michele_> cd /
<michele_> per cambiare cartella
<filo1234> michele_: stai portando l'argomento a piacere?
<michele_> poi pwd per vedere la cartella in cui sei diciamo il percorso
<michele_> si filo per dirti cio ke so
<cristian_c_> lol
<michele_> XD
<michele_> mi manca parecchio è^
<michele_> ?
<cristian_c_> !chat | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele_> grazie e
<michele_> mi hai zittito
<shukty> sera avrei il seguente problema in fase di installazione da live cd ubuntu 11.10 vede il  /dev/sda0 tutto unallocated nonostante abbia windows 7 Qualche consiglio
<michele_> sera
<golixo> 'sera a tutti
<golixo> ho provato la live di ubuntu 10.10 ma non funziona il wireless, quindi visto che voglio imparare ad usarlo comunque stavo pensando di metterlo in macchina virtuale.
<golixo> voi che ne pensate?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-06
<tpaper> a
<tpaper> wrong tab
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> chi mi ha bannato prima
<paolo1> ?
<paolo2> salve
<drox> salve problema con amarok fino a 5 minuti fa funzionava senza problemi adesso dopo aver fatto solo delle prove con plasma , ma del tipo metto questa app no l atolgo ecc... amarock continua ad andare in errore chi può aiutarmi?
<drox> c'è qualcuo che usa Kubuntu 11.10
<freepenguin> salve, in nautilus come faccio a far visualizzare nella barra in alto il percorso in versione testuale (quindi copiabile) invece che ad icone? ho cercato nelle impostazioni ma non trovato niente a rigaurdo
<jester-> 'ngionro
<nicotano> buongiorno e buona befana
<corsair> salve, ho un problema con le finestre in xubuntu... tutto ad un tratto sono sparite le barre superiori (quelle in cui vi sono i pulsanii per metter ad icona, per ingrandire e per chiudere), inoltre non è possibile ridimensionare la finestra
<Gianu> AIUTO!!!!!
<Gianu> COSA DEVO FARE UNA VOLTA CREATO IL CD DI UBUNTU??
<Gianu> C'è nessunoooooo???
<Davide_G> lo metti nel pc
<Davide_G> ricordati che devi abilitare nel bios il boot dal cd
<Gianu> lo metto nel pc quando lo aavvio o anche ora??
<Davide_G> lo puoi lasciare anche adessso
<Gianu> ma mi viene formattato il pc o rimane anche win??
<Gianu> non ci capisco niente!!!!!
<Gianu> come faccio ad abilitare nel bios il boot dal cd???
<Davide_G> appena accendi il pc compare la schermata della scheda madre
<Davide_G> e ti dice che bottone devi schiacciare
<Davide_G> puo essere del o F8 ecc...
<Gianu> ok ma se poi volessi ripartire con window è possibile??? o perdo tutto???
<corsair> credo di aver risolto! con "xfwm4 --replace"...  rimane un altro problema con xubuntu.. capita ogni tanto di lasciare il computer per qualche minuto ed al mio ritorno la gui sparisce ed appare un interfaccia testuale con delle scritte, credo sia un problema diffuso in quanto capita anche alla mia ragazza che utilizza anche lei xubuntu
<enzotib> !installazione | Gianu
<ubot-it> Gianu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<michele_> salve, ho un problema con l'audio. praticamente quando attacco le cuffie al pc, l'audio si sente sia nelle cuffie che dalla cassa del pc... chi può aiutarmi?
<Davide_G> michele_, prova a guardare nelle impostazione alsamixer digitandolo sulla shell
<michele_> e cosa dovrei guardare di preciso?
<michele_> non riesco... non capisco cosa devo modificare :(
<corsair> michele_, si tratta di un hp dv6 notebook?
<corsair> michele_, io avevo lo stesso problema su tale computer ed ho risolto...
<michele1_> ho un hp compaq nx6110
<michele1_> cosa devo fare?
<michele_> scusate, ho avuto problemi di connessione. comunque tornando al mio problema ho un compaq nx6110
<corsair> mmm
<corsair> credo che l'hw sia molto simile
<corsair> aspetta che cerco di recuperare una discussione sul forum
<michele_> ok, grazie
<corsair> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,385026.msg3036224.html#msg3036224
<corsair> magari leggi tutto il topic
<demeter> Buona Befana a tutti
<demeter> ho un piccolo problema ho prestato il pc alla mia ragazza e ora non va più l'audio
<demeter> ne di youtube ne di sistema e neppure gli mp3
<demeter> Come devo fare per ripristinarlo o capire qual'è il problema?
<enzotib> demeter: apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer
<michele_> hp compaq nx6110, ho un problema: l'audio si sente contemporaneamente sia nelle cuffie che dalla cassa del notebook. ho provato ad aprire alsamixer ma sopra la voce headphone non c'è la barra e c'è scritto headphone sense jack [off]... help
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> ho un problema con la mia cheda SD, inserendola mi dà questo errore: Error mounting: mount: /dev/mmcblk0: can't read superblock qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<michele_> sono riuscito a risolvere da solo... grazie lo stesso :)
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> ho un problema con la mia scheda SD, inserendola mi dà l'errore: Error mounting: mount: /dev/mmcblk0: can't read superblock qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> baffone85:  Sa di filesystem a bottane
<baffone85> quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<baffone85> è possibile rispristinarlo per recuperare almeno i dati?
<jester-> baffone85: Provare a fare uno scandisk magari da winzoz
<baffone85> da ubuntu non è possibile?
<jester-> baffone85: A
<jester-> baffone85: A quale dev corisponde e in quel filesystem  formatta
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<baffone85> se vado da gestione dischi e clicco sul bottone "controlla file system" è corretto?
<baffone85> mi dice "Il file system è pulito."
<massimo18> baffone85, hai windows?
<baffone85> si...xp
<massimo18> vedi se funziona con xp
<baffone85> non funziona
<massimo18> stesso errore?
<baffone85> se clicco con il tasto destro sull'icona della scheda non mi dà nessun menù
<baffone85> mi dà sempre errore
<massimo18> allora mi sa che si è "sputtanata"
<baffone85> quindi bisogna formattare?
<massimo18> hai dati importanti dentro?
<baffone85> ho un filmato di una manifestazione che vorrei recuoerare
<baffone85> *recuperare
<massimo18> baffone85, non so aiutarti per recuperare i dati
<massimo18> ma se vuoi recuperare la scheda forse formattandola
<baffone85> ok grazie mille
<nicotano> si potrebbe provare con photorec
<baffone85> cioè?
<nicotano> Testdisk e PhotoRec  http://www.anxurweb.com/testdisk-photorec-recuperare-file-cancellati-pendrive-formattate-o-corrotte-utilizzando-ubuntu.html
<baffone85> sto scaricando
<baffone85> scusami quando mi dice: Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done. cosa seleziono?
<nicotano> baffone85, la partizione da recuperare
<baffone85> tra le opzioni mi da intel, efi gpt, mac, none, sun, xbox, return quale metto?
<nicotano> a naso direi intel, credo che tu debba seguire le istruzioni , sul sito ci sono
<baffone85> okok
<baffone85> sembra stia recuperandi il file system, speriamo bene
<micetta85> ciao a tutti
<Holden> !ciao | micetta85
<ubot-it> micetta85: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<micetta85> grazie mille
<micetta85> ho installato ubuntu 11.10, vorrei saper che plugin mettere in firefox per sentire musica dai siti delle radio
<Holden> micetta85, quali siti per esempio?
<micetta85> radio delle chat
<micetta85> ciao holden
<Holden> hmm, si, se hai un link magari per vedere che tecnologia usano
<Holden> di solito è flash, oppure un semplice stream mp3 che puoi aprire con qualsiasi lettore
<micetta85> per esempio radio darksin
<Holden> micetta85, hmm... effettivamente non va, ma penso sia un problema relativo a come hanno realizzato la pagina
<Holden> micetta85, se usi questo indirizzo in un player funziona: http://radio.chlame.net:8695
<micetta85> pensa che con xp è ok
<Holden> si, non sono un esperto, ma vedo che usa roba microsoft
<micetta85> a ok grazie
<Holden> micetta85, se li conosci, magari suggerisci di modificare la pagina in modo che funzioni anche da linux
<micetta85> perchè anche in altre pagine delle radio radio,  appare sempre per visualizzare  tutti i contenuti di questa pagina, sono richiesti dei plugin aggiuntivi  io clicco su installazione dei plugin mancanti e poi mi dice installazione manuale
<micetta85> va sulla pagina di microsoft  dove dice scarica windows media player, ma io ho ubuntu
<Holden> micetta85, eh infatti, credo cerchi qualche plugin relativo a windows media player, che ovviamente non trova
<micetta85> sono entrata in Firefox  in strumenti--componenti aggiuntivi--plugin e ho applicato solo adobe reader 9.04 e icedtea-web plugin-shockwave flash
<micetta85> Holden:  sai se devo aggiungere altri plugin
<Holden> micetta85, i video di youtube riesci a vederli correttamente?
<micetta85> aspetta controllo
<Holden> micetta85, a parte adobe reader che non so da dove viene, gli altri mi sembrano ok
<micetta85> si li vedo e li sento
<Holden> ok, allora dovrebbero bastare
<micetta85> grazie
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> forse è una domanda che fanno in molti... e forse sarò uno di loro
<alo21> ma Debian è più veloce di Ubuntu?
<Holden> alo21, la domanda è mal posta. ad ogni modo non credo, ubuntu e debian direi hanno la stessa velocità entro un +-5%
<alo21> Holden: ho un pc vecchiotto...
<alo21> quale andrebbe bene...
<alo21> ?
<Holden> alo21, che pc?
<alo21> Holden: asus k8-mv
<Holden> ram?
<alo21> 756
<alo21> cpu vecchia
<alo21> nell'ordine di MHz
<Holden> hmm... metti xubuntu
<Holden> o debian stable e ti tiri dietro xfce
<alo21> Holden: Xubuntu non appesantisce con la grafica??
<alo21> Holden: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_Socket_754/K8VVM/
<alo21> versione più vecchia di questa
<alo21> adesso non la producono più
<Holden> alo21, sto usando più o meno la stessa mb
<alo21> Holden: con ubuntu gnome classic va un po' lentina
<alo21> mmm
<alo21> Holden: a scusa mi sono confuso, quello bello graficamente era l'altro
<alo21> Kubuntu
<Holden> alo21, se trovi altra memoria non dovrebbe andare malissimo
<Holden> poi dipende anche dalla cpu
<alo21> la cpu qusi sempre al massimo
<nicotano> alo21, prova in live LUbuntu 11.10 se va bene e ti piace lo installi
<alo21> anzi con Ubuntu è andata pure bene
<Holden> si, voglio dire che cpu, modello
<Holden> alcune sono meglio di altre
<alo21> nicotano: Holden prima era di mio padre e c'era sopra XP... si bloccava ogni volta che veniva messo una USB o CD
<alo21> con Ubuntu non lo fa ma va lento
<nicotano> alo21,ripeto  prova in live LUbuntu 11.10 se va bene e ti piace lo installi
<alo21> Holden: amd sempron
<alo21> nicotano: Holden provo sia Lubuntu che Xubuntu, poi decido
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> alo21, se cerchi roba leggera adesso Lubuntu è maturo
<alessandro_> avrei un problemino con synaptic io tento di aprirlo ma non si avvia
<Holden> alessandro_, aprilo dal terminale
<Holden> e vediamo che dice
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un consiglio?
<nicotano> alessandro_, lancialo con sudo synaptic e leggi gli errori
<alessandro_> sudo: synaptic: command not found
<nicotano> alessandro_, se stai su ubuntu 11.10 devi installarlo non c'è di default
<alo21> Holden: nicotano ma Lubunru ha anche il terminale vero?
<Holden> si alo21
<alessandro_> ok lo sto installando
<alo21> Holden: bene bene
<alessandro_> ok ora lo trovo
<alo21> nicotano: Holden grazie mille... e scusate la domanda scontata e idiota
<nicotano> :)
<alo21> nicotano: non so se hai letto, ma finalmente ASUS ha fatto un pc portatile da 2 GB di ram con Ubuntu preinstalato
<alo21> a soli 209 euro
<nicotano> alo21, è installata la 10.04 mi sembra
<alo21> nicotano: 10.10
<nicotano> alo21,  si
<alo21> nicotano: http://galaxypaolo.blogspot.com/2012/01/asus-eee-pc-1011px-con-ubuntu.html
<nicotano> alo21, avevo visto :) ho letto che poi Paolo ha installato ocelot
<alo21> nicotano: già...
<Davide_G> Ciao@ a tutti
<alo21> beato lui che lo ha trovato a quel prezzo
<nicotano> ma guarda se hai una macchina che funzia basta mettere una distro adeguata :)
<alo21> nicotano: si si... questa è una delle caratteristiche più belle di linix
<alo21> a pensare che mio padre voleva buttare il pc
<alo21> me lo sono preso io... ma non voleva darmelo
<nicotano> alo21, metti Lubuntu, io lo sto usando su eeepc 1000 ed è ottimo
<Davide_G> E un sacrilegio buttare via i pc solo perché Windows non gira
<anonino> ciao a tutti
<anonino> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<nicotano> !chiedi | anonimo
<ubot-it> anonimo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<anonino> okgrazie
<anonino> ho un problema con la connessione su ubuntu
<nicotano> anonino, spiega meglio
<anonino> mettendo la presa ethernet sul pc mi da la connessione ma non riesco ad accedere a nessuna pagina internet
<anonino> nico aiutami tu
<anonino> dimmi le procedure ke devo fare
<nicotano> anonino, vai nelle proprietà della connessione e vedi se è attiva
<anonino> sono passato dalla 8.4 alla 11.11
<anonino> devo cercare dove si trova la proprietà
<nicotano> anonino, senza passaggi intermedi ?
<anonino> in ke senso nico
<nicotano> come sei passato alla 11.10
<Davide_G> Cavoli hai fatto un bel passo avanti
<anonino> aggiornando tutto tramite la chiavetta della tim
<nicotano> anonino, io non sono su unity,  devi aprire impostazioni della connessione selezionare quella via cavo e renderla attiva, devi anche aprire con modifica e andare nella scheda ipv4 per verificare se è impostato dhcp
<anonino> ok spetta che ti dico cosa c'è scritto
<nicotano> se invece è impostata una connessione con ip statico devi indicare anche il server dns
<anonino> allora su ipv4 e impostato su automatico dhcp
<nicotano> ok
<anonino> ipv6 ignora
<nicotano> leggi se è attiva  eth0
<anonino> da dove nico
<anonino> io attualmente sono collegato
<nicotano> nelle info sulla connessione
<anonino> ce scritto nella info su general: c'e l'interfaccia ethernet .hardware address il numero.......... il  driver poi speedd 100 kb
<anonino> poi ipv4  ip adress il subnet etc
<anonino> l'ip c'è
<nicotano> anonino, sei connesso con questo pc adesso?
<anonino> no
<nicotano> anonino, ti connetti con un modem adsl o un router
<anonino> il router di alice
<nicotano> sicuro sia router ? forse è un modem e devi rifarne la configurazione su quel pc con pppoeconf
<anonino_> nico
<Davide_G> Che gestore hai? Libero?
<anonino_> sono caduto
<Michele_> salve
<Davide_G> Che gestore hai? Libero?
<anonino_> cmq ti dicevo ke ero entrato anche sul router 192.168.1.1 per controllare  gli indirizzi
<anonino_> ma rispettano le  impos di  ubuntu
<nicotano> anonino, se sei connesso con quello ed è un router il problema è tra scheda ethernet e router, ma devi sentire qualcun altro io non sono esperto
<anonino_> cpt
<anonino_> a ki mi posso rivolgere
<anonino_> per ovviare questo mioproblema?
<Michele_> che prob hai ?
<nicotano> anonino_, qui in canale altri hanno letto aspetta e qualcuno ti diraà, intanto dai nel terminale ifconfig e metti su pastebin il risultato
<Davide_G> Perché se hai un altro gestore e utilizzi il modem Alice devi riconfigurarlo con il ppoeconf
<anonino_> ciao michele
<nicotano> !paste | anonino_
<nicotano> !pastebin  |  anonino_
<ubot-it> anonino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anonino_> il problema è ke mettendo la presa ethernet al pc ubuntu si collega ma non riesce ad aprire nessuna pagina internet e nessun download
<anonino_> e come se non ci fosse nessuna connessione
<anonino_> avendo ip e tutto
<Michele_> alice?
<anonino_> si
<Michele_> che router hai ?
<Michele_> gate voip 2 plus wifi?
<anonino_> si si
<Michele_> leggi sotto
<Michele_> ok
<Michele_> allora
<Michele_> apri 192.168.1.1
<anonino_> si
<Michele_> su internet
<western> !invio
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Michele_> servizio dsl attivo?
<Michele_> adsl
<anonino_> si
<Michele_> connessione automatica d amodem
<Michele_> attiva?
<anonino_> attiva
<anonino_> in rosso
<Michele_> sei collegato via cavo?
<anonino_> si
<Michele_> strano
<anonino_> e lo so
<Michele_> sara l'alice
<anonino_> se vado su lan
<anonino_> mi da anche l'indirizzo ip
<Michele_> hai chiamato l'alice?
<anonino_> ma con lo stesso router ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<anonino_> con la lan
<Michele_> allora dipende da ubuntu
<anonino_> sicuro
<anonino_> se invece metto la chiavetta della tim
<anonino_> sta un po la riconosce e poi si collega
<Michele_> funz?
<anonino_> si
<Michele_> devi aspettare che vengono attemp jester
<anonino_> ok
<anonino_> ora sono andato su terminale
<pdn> ciao
<anonino_> e dgt ifconfig
<Michele_> ciao
<pdn> chi mi saprebbe aiutare per configurare un acess point tplink wa5210 per connettermi a rete wifi pubblica trentinonetwork?
<anonino_> mi da le schede di rete
<kosta> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa personalizzare l'utilizzo di ram?
<Michele_> pare che i supporter non siano disponibili ora pertanto siete pregati di attendere il loro arrivo grazie
<anonino_> michele
<Michele_> dimmi
<anonino_> se volessi pingare un sito
<anonino_> che devo scrivere
<anonino_> ping e il nome del sito?
<Michele_> da ubuntu?
<anonino_> si da terminale
<nicotano> anonino_, prova con ping google.com
<anonino_> provo
<Michele_> prova
<anonino_> unknown  host google.com
<anonino_> questo è il mess
<Michele_> se ubuntu non è connesso
<anonino_> ma lo è
<Michele_> tu mi hai detto di no
<anonino_> mi dice che la connessione è stabilita
<Michele_> prova cosi
<Michele_> $ ping -c 10 sito
<anonino_> si
<anonino_> miche mi dice ke il comando non è riconosciuto
<Michele_> mmm
<anonino_> no scusa
<anonino_> stesso messa di prima unknown
<Michele_> ping google.com è il comando
<Michele_> http://www.oilproject.org/lezione/terminale-analogie-e-differenze-tra-comandi-ping-e-traceroute-298.html
<anonino_> si
<anonino_> uknow
<anonino_> prrrrrrr
<Michele_> xD
<anonino_> mi viene da piangere
<anonino_> jajaja
<anonino_> o ridere
<anonino_> bhoo
<Michele_> non è la fine del mondo
<Michele_> hai provato a scollegare l'altro pc collegato da modem
<Michele_> e collegare solo quello con ubuntu?
<anonino_> e lo soooo xò!!
<anonino_> si ho cambiato le prese
<Michele_> boh
<Davide_G> Hai provato con la live se ti da lo stesso problema
<anonino_> quale  live davi
<Michele_> giusto
<Michele_> inserisci il cd e fai partire in live
<anonino_> raga sto notando che il mio ubuntu e come sè  funge da server
<anonino_> xche sul network vedo i 2 pc acer connessi
<anonino_> come se sto usando la rete locale tra pc e pc ma non riesco ad uscire fuorii
<anonino_> può essere?
<anonino_> vedo i 2 pc acer e alicegate
<anonino_> su workgroup
<anonino_> c siete?
<Davide_G> Scusa ma sto lavorando...
<Michele_> che ubuntu stai usando
<Michele_> 11.10?
<anonino_> 11
<anonino_> si
<Michele_> apri terminale e scrivi uname -a
<Michele_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Scriba> salve gente..qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi una guida valida per la configurazione di tor,vidalia,browser bundle..ed eventuali servizi per la protezione della rete mediante proxy?
<anonino_> davi ho fatt ke ti serve sapere?
<Scriba> ho provato a fare da me ma mi sono reso conto di avere una protezione pressochè nulla..
<Scriba> !tor
<Scriba> !vidalia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vidalia'
<Scriba> per favore.
<Michele_> hai dato un'occhiata qui?http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<Scriba> mi servirebbe qualcosa di piu dettagliato
<Michele_> http://crypto.ecn.org/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_view&gid=21&Itemid=27
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> ho installato Sigil, ma non mi si apre
<alo21> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<alo21> ??
<kosta> ciao a tutti cualcuno sa come personallizzare l'uso dalla ram?
<alo21> kosta: in che senso personalizzare?
<kosta> alo21 vedi se ti manca qualche libreria magari?
<alo21> kosta: ho scaricato direttamente il file.bin e ho anche installato
<alo21> ma non parte
<kosta> nel sensso che, dire al sistema di dare ram al programma ke ne richiede di piu per non avere un rallentamento troppo lungo
<alo21> kosta: potresti cambiare la priorità
<kosta> no io lo volevo fare in automatico ( es. avviando virtualbox mi si rallenta un po il sistema se ho troppi programmi aperti ma se lo lascio li e non lo uso mi ocupa comenque molta ram ) io volevo fare tipo ke il sistema da la priorita al programma ke uso e agli altri no quelli inattivi
<kosta> non so se mi sono spiegato
<alo21> kosta: si si ti sei spiegato...
<michele_> sera
<nonmichiamo> ciao
<perrottino>  ragazzi è normale che in dev/sda1/ mi dà in totale 53 Gb però dal bios in totale mi dà 60 Gb ovvero non è che ho fatto qualche casino con virtualbox, ho formattato e basta dovevo formattare prima la macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> perrottino, mi sembra normale
<perrottino> cristian_c, quindi la partizione di virtualbox si cancella da sola?
<cristian_c> perrottino, ad esempio ho una pendrive da 4 GB e in realtà viene vista 3, qualcosa
<cristian_c> stessa cosa per l'hard disk, 120 GB sulla carta ma molti meno giga vengono rilevati dal sistema
<cristian_c> un po' meno diciamo
<cristian_c> sotto i 120
<michele_> già
<perrottino> no, perché mi ricordavo che con la partizione di virtualbox alla fine me ne dava 53, non vorrei che sta ancora da qualche parte
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> perrottino, ma qualche volta il sistema ha mai rilevato 60 GB?
<michele_> devi vedere se l'hard disk e partizionato
<perrottino> ma dalla 11.10 come si fa a lanciare le applicazioni prima facevo Alt+F2.
<cristian_c> perrottino, avevo visto un modo
<cristian_c> in ogni caso puoi sempre provare ad instalare gnome do
<cristian_c> *installare
<perrottino> fatto
<perrottino> cristian_c, ho fatto grazie
<perrottino> cristian_c, su ubuntu 11.10 gparted non c'è lo devo mettere o posso usare altro?
<cristian_c> perrottino, ci sarà un'alternativa, no?
<cristian_c> io utilizzo palympsest
<cristian_c> detto anche Gestore dischi
<perrottino> wine + usb utopia?
<cristian_c> eh??
<perrottino> cristian_c, con l'analizzatore di utilizzo disco mi da 57 Gb in tutto, credo che virtualbox non prendesse solo 3 Gb
<perrottino> ubuntu quanto si prende appena messa?
<perrottino> mi sa che per forza devo mettere XP, volevo non metterlo proprio, ma sono obbligato per aggiornare il tomtom
<cristian_c> perrottino, boh, dipende dalla versione
<cristian_c> perrottino, non ci sono applicazioni native su linux?
<cristian_c> avevo letto qualcosa in merito
<perrottino> cristian_c, nono solo pytomtom , ma non c'è paragone proprio con tomtom home per windows
<perrottino> cristian_c, grazie di tutto, buona serata!
<paolo7> salve
<paolo7> ragazzi qualcuno se ne intende di backtrack ed installazione driver nvidia
<cristian_c> !chat | paolo7
<ubot-it> paolo7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<c-ruz> sera
<c-ruz> scusate come mai non riesco ad impostare il timeout del grub? uso ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> !veggenti | c-ruz
<ubot-it> c-ruz: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<c-ruz> non visualizzo il timeout del grub (il countdown dei secondi) ho instalato ubuntu 11.10 su un intero disco
<cristian_c> uhm
<c-ruz> il sistema parte e va bene solo che volevo capire perchè non esce la schermata del grub dove posso sciegliere il kernel
<c-ruz> o il ripriostino
<c-ruz> ho provato a configurera /etc/defaul/grub
<c-ruz> ma bnirnte
<c-ruz> ok risolto col tasto mmaiuscolo
<c-ruz> ma come mai invece nn và il countdown?
<cristian_c> uhm, asp
<c-ruz> provo a commentare la riga aspè
<c-ruz> commentando questa riga GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3 cmq non appare la schermata
<cristian_c> uhm,, quella riga dice che è nascosto il timeout
<c-ruz> si per questo l ho commentatro cristian_c
<cristian_c> funziona?
<c-ruz> no
<c-ruz> ah aspè
<c-ruz> frs ho fatto un erroe
<c-ruz> ok adesso và :D
<c-ruz> nn avevo dato update-grub :D
<c-ruz> grazioe lo stesso cristian_c
<cristian_c> scusate, mi sono perso del log causa disconnessione
<zappo_> ciao a tutti ,prima di fare l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 11/04 avevo un programma per scattare foto dalla mia webcam (netbook)adesso non c'è più.come posso fare devo scaricare un programma?
<bobbybong> zappo_, si chiama cheese il programma
<zappo_> ha è vero adesso ricordo grazieeeeeee
<michele_> sera
<blackthunder> ciao a tutti, sono un neo-utente linux avrei un piccolo problema, posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno?
<blackthunder> si tratta di Plymouth
<jester-> !qualcuno | blackthunder
<ubot-it> blackthunder: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<blackthunder> ok, scusate... non volevo partire subito in 4° a tempestare di domande :)
<blackthunder> cmq... il mio problema è che ogni tanto all'avvio del PC Plymouth non viene caricato correttamente
<blackthunder> anzi non viene proprio caricato, si blocca la procedura di avvio e non mi avvia l'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> blackthunder: non è mai andato bene quel cazzillo, se poi hai una scheda grafica nvidia ancora peggio
<blackthunder> dopo aver installato ubuntu 11.10 al primo avvio non c'è stato verso di farlo funzionare
<blackthunder> non sò come sono riuscito ad entrare nel terminale
<jester-> blackthunder: fai una prova, lo vedi il menu di avvio al boot?
<blackthunder> e fare il purge dei driver nvidia-177 e installare nvidia-280
<jester-> blackthunder: che nvidia monta il pc
<blackthunder> da li ha iniziato a funzionare (circa) .... in modo del tutto casuale, i riavvii successivi vanno e non vanno
<blackthunder> mmm 8600M GT
<jester-> blackthunder: mi sa che serve nvidia-current
<blackthunder> il menu di boot lo vedo... ma solo se lo forzo premendo le frecce da tastiera altrimenti vedo solo una schermata completamente viola
<jester-> blackthunder: e installa gnome-sesssion-falback che unity con la 8500 non va daccordo
<blackthunder> infatti... ora stò usando la ver current 280
<blackthunder> ma il problema non s è anco del tutto risolto
<blackthunder> mmm non uso unity: app ho potuto ho installato gnome-shell
<jester-> blackthunder: alura primi shift al boot, al menu digiti e, cerca la riga con quiet splash e togli le due parole
<jester-> blackthunder: F10 per partire e vedi se è uello
<jester-> quello*
<blackthunder> ...già provato ma non ho trovato la riga con quiet splash
<jester-> blackthunder: c'è di sicuro se non hai pacioccato /etc/default/grub
<blackthunder> avevo trovato una guida che mi diceva di fare questa stessa modifica e di aggiungere acpi=off ma non ha funzionato
<blackthunder> al momento sono riuscito ad avviare correttamente ubuntu... come faccio ad aprire il file di conf di grub da terminale?
<jester-> blackthunder: è la riga linux linux-image-bla.bla
<blackthunder> sudo nano /etc/defaul/grub???
<jester-> blackthunder: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e metti il contenuto nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | blackthunder
<ubot-it> blackthunder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<blackthunder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795379/
<jester-> blackthunder: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 diventa #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<blackthunder> per curiosità: cosa fà "quiet splash"??
<jester-> blackthunder: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<jester-> rompe le balle e basta, dovrebbe far vedere il logo
<blackthunder> ok quindi, domanda... se un domani volessi giocare con i temi di avvio non posso perchè l'opzione quiet splash non è abilitata e quindi non vedo nulla..
<jester-> blackthunder: li vedresti per 5 secondi
<jester-> e per nvidia serve un workaround
<jester-> blackthunder: quando ha fatto salva e dai sudo update-grub
<blackthunder> ok...fatto
<blackthunder> prima di riavviare però...
<jester-> blackthunder: dpkg -l | grep nvidia  e metti nel paste
<blackthunder> ho notato che non mi viene riconosciuto il monitor
<blackthunder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795386/
<jester-> blackthunder: se in impotazioni di sistema/monitor non vedi la marca non significa nulla
<jester-> blackthunde cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e sempre nel paste
<blackthunder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795388/
<jester-> ok non è quello di default ma va bene dai lsmod | grep nvidia e incolla pure qui
<blackthunder> nvidia              10390874  42
<jester-> ok
<jester-> blackthunder: dato sudo update-grub?
<blackthunder> si
<blackthunder> che faccio riavvio.... e vediamo di che morte devo morire? :)
<jester-> allora dai sudo touch /forcefsck che al boot fa lo scandisc, quindi se impiega un po a caricare lascia fare
<blackthunder> ok
<jester-> blackthunder: poi altra cosa
<jester-> blackthunder: sudo apt-get install gdm  quando chiede settalo a default e poi riavvia
<jester-> blackthunder:
<jester-> naltra ancora
<jester-> blackthunder: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback che è gnome classico che scegli alla finestra di login al caso
<blackthunder> display manager predefinito: GDM | Lightdom
<jester-> blackthunder: gdm
<blackthunder> gnome-session-fallback è già nstallata
<blackthunder> l'ha forse installata come dipendenza quando ho installato gnome-shell??
<jester-> blackthunder: ok se persiste il problema prova a usare gnome classico
<jester-> o gnome shell
<jester-> blackthunder: riavvia
<blackthunder> ok... ultima domanda e poi riavvio: l'attuale versione del kernel 3.0.14 non gestisce bene acpi (la ventola della cpu è sempre attiva a pieno regime) ho letto che versioni successive risolvono il problema... l'ultima versione stabile del kernel linux è la 3.1.7 cosa succede se la installo con ubuntu?
<blackthunder> sempre ammesso che io possa..
<jester-> blackthunder: poi ti dico come installare il 3.2
<blackthunder> ok.. a dopo
<danilo22> salve a tutti: qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi con gli aggiornamenti, da quando ho aggiornato non sento pi
<danilo22> ù l'audio.
<frigiu> salve, non riesco ad ascoltare la radio on line via web, qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<blackthunder> jester: :( purtoppo non ha funzionato, stò usando la live
<jester-> blackthunder: non abbiamo fatto niente di che, solo scoperto il menu, tolto lo splash e controllato il driver
<jester-> blackthunder: prova a al boot da tasto e scrivere noapic alla fine della riga col kernel
<blackthunder> da qualce parte ho letto che plymouth litiga un pò con la risoluzioni spportate da monitor e scheda video...
<jester-> blackthunder: è installazione nuova?
<jester-> blackthunder: adesso non lo carica piu
<blackthunder> ho già provato 3v con l'installazione nuova... al primo avvio dopo il setp sono punto e a capo
<blackthunder> ok, adesso provo noapic
<attempt> frigiu se non lo hai installa vlc che si porta dietro gran parte dei codec utili
<attempt> inoltre segui la guida multimedia. se ancora non va' richiedi.
<jester-> blackthunder: e pure nomodeset
<attempt> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<attempt> uscito. vabe'..
<blackthunder> allora, premo "e" e nell'ultima rica scrivo nomodeset noapic
<jester-> damiano: metti un mp3 intanto che paciocchi e poi nell'ultimo tab a destra vedi il volume
<jester-> blackthunder: si separate da uno spazio
<blackthunder> ok
<jester-> blackthunder: non nell'ultima riga
<jester-> blackthunder: a fine riga linux linux-image-bla.bla  ro
<blackthunder> a seguito della riga del kernel che voglio caricare
<blackthunder> ok
<jester-> blackthunder: se non va
<jester-> vai in recovery e scegli grafica sicura o minima che sia
<blackthunder> ciao, sono anco su live.. mi và a buon fine 1avvio su 20
<jester-> blackthunder: hai un sistema a 32 o a 64 bit
<blackthunder> ....starting load fallback graphics services --- fail
<blackthunder> 32 bit
<blackthunder> ubuntu è a 32bit
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-07
<paolo7> scusate ma per vedere i log di quello che ho scritto su un altro canale?
<paolo7> sempre freenode
<frigiu> salve, ho un piccolo problema... non riesco a sentira la radio on line, qualcuno può darmi una mano per il setup ?
<frigiu> ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Phyto68> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> io avrei bisogno di creare un server ftp locale per lavorare dei file da un pc fisso a un tablet
<bobbybong> !ftp
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi potrebbe consigliare come posso fare?
<alessandro_> ho fatto come dice la guida ma non riesco a collegarmi
<alessandro_> ho installato il pacchetto
<alessandro_> ho fatto l'avvio del servizio
<damiano> guarda se con nmap la porta del ftp è aperta
<alessandro_> però quando faccio la prova non riesco a collegarmi
<alessandro_> devo dare il comando nmap sul terminale?
<damiano> nmap localhost
<damiano> ti dà una lista di tutte le porte in attesa di connessione sulla macchina
<damiano> se il server funziona sarà visualizzato
<alessandro_> damiano,  allora ho installato nmap
<alessandro_> ho dato il comando
<damiano> dovrebbe dirti che c'è un ftp sulla porta 21
<alessandro_> metto un paste con i valori che mi son usciti
<massimo18> :)
<damiano> và bene
<alessandro_> damiano, http://paste.ubuntu.com/795965/
<damiano> 21/tcp  open  ftp
<damiano> è lui
<damiano> è in ascolto
<damiano> se apri con firefox ftp://localhost/ che dice?
<alessandro_> inserire nome utente e password
<damiano> funziona
<damiano> forse hai sbagliato
<damiano> nella guida
<damiano> ftp 192.168.1.2
<damiano> 192.168.1.2 è un ip di una macchina nella lan
<damiano> 127.0.0.1 è l'ip della macchina locale, alias localhost
<alessandro_> ora posso inserire un qualsiasi nome utente e password?
<damiano> continua a seguire la guida
<alessandro_> dalla guida inizio dalla parte di configurazione ora?
<damiano> uhm si
<damiano> vedi se riesci a capire come accedere al server ftp dall'altro computer :)
<Davide_G> Ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> damiano, mi son bloccato su ftp anonimo
<alessandro_> io do la prima riga di comando
<damiano> ritorno subito
<damiano> dunque
<alessandro_> la prima riga di comando mi dice useradd: user 'ftp' already exists
<alessandro_> quella con mkdir.... mi risponde mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/home/ftp": Permesso negato
<alessandro_> sto sempre lavorando da pc fisso
<alessandro_> devo ancora accedere con il tablet
<damiano> si
<damiano> ti serve l'accesso anonimo con passwrod?
<alessandro_> volevo intanto creare un ftp anonimo
<damiano> secondo me è più comoda la configurazione normale
<alessandro_> e quale sarebbe?
<damiano> capitolo 5, configurazione
<damiano> c'è
<alessandro_> quello elenco dei parametri?
<damiano> quello sudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<davide> ciauz condividere una cartella o file con ubuntu e windows come si fà
<damiano> alessandro_: una volta che hai seguito quel capitolo
<damiano> riavvi il server
<damiano> e ti logghi con nomeutente-password soliti che usi al login
<alessandro_> damiano,  io ho impostato come elenco dei parametri
<damiano> si
<alessandro_> ora riesco a vedere un schermata e non mi chiede il nome utente e password
<damiano> con firefox?
<damiano> davide: il programma è "samba"
<damiano> davide: cerca informazioni su google
<damiano> alessandro_: è probabile che funzioni, e tu stia visualizzando una cartella vuta
<damiano> del tipo
<alessandro_> ora nel tablet devo scrivere indirizzo ip e metto
<damiano> spè
<damiano> sei riuscito a visualizzare files?
<alessandro_> allora io nel fisso vedo una pagina
<alessandro_> con scritto indice ftp
<alessandro_> ma non ci sono cartelle o files
<damiano> si
<damiano> ti spiego
<damiano> quando tu fai ftp://localhost/cartella lui cercherà /percoso/di/configurazine/cartella è chiaro?
<alessandro_> si
<damiano> bon
<damiano> ora devi trovare il modo di impostare questo percorso come /home/tuonomeutente
<alessandro_> si
<alessandro_> come lo faccio?
<damiano> modifica /etc/vsftpd.conf
<damiano> o pastalo che ti dico dove mettere mano
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/795991/
<alessandro_> damiano,  ti  ho messo il file
<damiano> si
<damiano> ho letto tutto
<damiano> che barba
<damiano> decommenta
<damiano> #chroot_local_user=YES
<FloodBotIt1> damiano: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<damiano> e poi loggati con il tuo nome utente e password
<damiano> altrimenti non sò come fare al volo
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<damiano> salve
<alessandro_> deccomentato ora
<damiano> prova col login...
<alessandro_> ho provato ad riavviare il servizio e ho mess ftp.... ma non mi chiede nulla
<alessandro_> ma quello non è un problema
<damiano> eh commenta il lavoro che hai fatto per l'accesso anonimo
<alessandro_> ok fatto ora
<alessandro_> damiano,  ho commentato l'acesso anonimo
<damiano> prova col login...
<alessandro_> ho riavviato il servizio ma non mi chiede il login
<alessandro_> dovro secondo me riavviare la sessione di ubuntu
<alessandro_> ma lo provo in un altro momento
<damiano> non serve a nulla riavviare la sessione di ubuntu
<damiano> comunque devi capire qual'è l'indirizzo ip della macchina server (quella con il server ftp)
<alessandro_> ok ok fatto
<alessandro_> ci son riuscito
<alessandro_> ora vedo le cartelle
<alessandro_> ok ci son riuscito
<damiano> bene :)
<damiano> dai il comando
<alessandro_> quale?
<damiano> ifconfig
<damiano> se sei con rete cablata
<damiano> iwconfig
<damiano> se con il wireless
<alessandro_> dato il comando wireless
<damiano> io sono cablato, ed ho, tipo
<damiano> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:8c:3e:6d:0c   inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<damiano> quindi il mio pc nella lan è 192.168.1.100
<damiano> leggi o se non leggi pasta
<alessandro_> ok io ho eth1 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:e6:ba:c2:55:30
<alessandro_>           indirizzo inet:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maschera:255.255.255.
<damiano> eh
<damiano> sei 192.168.1.2
<alessandro_> ok
<damiano> stai usando un tablet pc?
<alessandro_> ora nel tablet devo mettere quell'indirizzo ip
<damiano> cioè
<damiano> si
<Grish> ciao ho ricevuto questo errore dal Registratore di Suoni e non riesco a trovare una soluzione....: "Nessun nome di file specificato per la scrittura."
<damiano> un tablet con windows? :Q
<alessandro_> no con android
<damiano> bah
<damiano> robaccia
<damiano> mica ti lascia salvare i files sul tablet?
<damiano> o si?
<nicotano> Grish, prima di registrare imposta il nome file dove va la registrazione
<alessandro_> allora io ho creato una nuova utenza
<Grish> nicotano: come?
<damiano> vabbè comunque ci accedi usando un comune browser e puntandolo verso ftp://192.168.1.2/ ...
<alessandro_> ho messo indirizzo ip quello di prima
<nicotano> Grish, da menu file dovrebbe esserci la voce, adesso è tanto non uso il registratore
<damiano> funziona?
<alessandro_> da browser non c'è la faccio
<alessandro_> con il tablet sono in wifi
<Grish> nicotano: se provo a salvare il file mi dice: "Impossibile salvare il file «/home/gian/Scrivania/tempa1.wav»"
<alessandro_> e quando digito l'indirizzo va in ricerca con google
<nicotano> Grish, sorry non so dirti
<damiano> è un problema del browser
<damiano> assicurati di specificare ftp://
<alessandro_> specificato si
<damiano> prova con un altro browser :|
<alessandro_> ho solo quello installato
<alessandro_> c'è firefox per tablet?
<damiano> si
<alessandro_> ora sto installando firefox
<alessandro_> e normale che ci metta un pò?
<alessandro_> perchè ho installato firefox ho digitato l'indirizzo
<alessandro_> ma sta sempre cercando
<alessandro_> va sempre in ricerca
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> come si installa un file .bin
<nicotano> michele_, un .bin si esegue
<michele_> in che modo
<michele_> su ubuntu
<damiano> alessandro_: cerca direttamente un client ftp
<michele_> il programma che voglio installare è
<nicotano> michele_, doppio clic sul file oppure sudo ./nomefile.bin
<michele_> jre-6u30-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<nicotano> michele_, rpm non è per ubuntu
<michele_> no?
<michele_> wine non mi fa aprire un programma di windows
<michele_> mi dice required
<michele_> java runtime envrironment
<michele_> non posso risolvere?
<nicotano> michele sudo apt-get-install ubuntu-restricted-extras  e tra le altre cose ti installa anche jre
<gabriele_> oppure direttamente dal software center scarichi tutto il pacchetto OpenJDK java 6 runtime
<michele_> mm ok
<michele_> provo
<michele_> una domanda
<michele_> ma da dove li pigliate questi comandi?
<michele_> posso capire sudo apt-get install....ma il resto?
<gabriele_> dopo un pò che usi linux e prendi confidenza viene naturale
<damiano> michele_: echo $PATH
<damiano> in genere sono tutti in quelle cartelle
<damiano> buona fortuna
<nicotano> michele_, è un pacchetto con codecs multimediali e anche java run time
<stefanauss> michele_: il jre-u30 "per ubuntu" lo trovi al link "Linux file autoestraente" su http://www.java.com/it/download/manual.jsp
<gabriele_> alla fine i comandi principali sono sempre quelli .. cambia il modo di usarli
<michele_> idem
<michele_> jre 1.5.0 required
<gabriele_> provato con il pacchetto intero dal software center?
<michele_> no
<michele_> cosa cerco?
<gabriele_> Open JDK Java
<gabriele_> teoricamente mi sembra che non sia richiesto
<gabriele_> ma tentar non nuoce
<gabriele_> male che va se non serve lo togli
<michele_> linux magazin mi esce
<gabriele_> cerca semplicemente Java
<gabriele_> dovrebbe essere il secondo che trovi
<michele_> java morph?
<gabriele_> nono
<gabriele_> JDK
<bobbybong> michele_, sulla 11.10 java non c'è più devi aggiungere un ppa per averlo
<michele_> ecco perche
<michele_> ragazzi
<michele_> ho un problemone
<gabriele_> io non ho aggiunto nulla eppure lo trovo dal software center
<gabriele_> sempre che mi ricordo bene..
<michele_> è sparita la barra sulle finestre
<michele_> uso compiz
<michele_> come fo?
<gabriele_> alt + F2
<gabriele_> e poi dai compiz --replace
<gabriele_> dovrebbe ricaricare tutto il compositing
<michele_> grazie
<michele_> è andato
<gabriele_> di nulla :)
<michele_> ma come posso risolvere? me lo fa sempre
<stefanauss> se il mex di errore è di wine/programma windows allora non importa che jre è installato in ubuntu, bisogna installarne uno in wine. preferibilmente un 5.0, visto che è quello che ti chiede. hai già provato?
<michele_> no
<stefanauss> ecco il link del JRE che il software reclama: http://download.oracle.com/otn/java/jdk/1.5.0_22/jre-1_5_0_22-windows-i586-p.exe
<stefanauss> ovviamente da installare tramite wine
<michele_> mi chiede login
<michele_> e psw
<stefanauss> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javasebusiness/downloads/java-archive-downloads-javase5-419410.html#jre-1.5.0_22-oth-JPR e cerca il nome del file che ti ho passato, credo vada scaricato manualmente, senza link diretti
<michele_> non c'è un modo per avere l'installazione senza registrarmi
<michele_> riichiede registrazione
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti belli e brutti
<alex__> ceanirc.net
<gigirock_> quando avvio ubuntu mi dice che ci sono errori sull'hardisk e mi propone le opzioni per continuare o per n montare i dischi, a causa dell'errata risoluzione video n vedo l'opzione per accettare la modifica sapete dirmi quale e' ?
<gigirock_> posso fare tale controllo quando il disco e' montato ?
<damiano_> questo in seguito all'installazione o sucessivamente?
<K99Brain> gigirock_, in genere i controlli di fsck van fatti a disco smontato
<K99Brain> gigirock_, puoi forzarlo
<gigirock_> damiano_, no successivamente ma ultimamente ho pasticciato con grub2.....
<K99Brain> gigirock_, sudo touch /forcefsck
<K99Brain> gigirock_, prova quel comando e riavvia
<gigirock_> K99Brain, ma dalla live sarebbe meglio no ?
<K99Brain> gigirock_, eh, oppure
<K99Brain> gigirock_, da live smonti tutto e fai il controllo
<gigirock_> bah adesso sto compilando assiduamente.....alla prossimo reboot ci provo
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ! paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796188/
<esulu> ma che caspita ha sourcelist
<esulu> che non riesco a capire
<esulu> quando faccio un update mi getta fuori questo errore
<damiano__> esulu: è il server
<enzotib> esulu: forse ppa-name deve essere sostituito con qualcosa di significativo
<esulu> è normale
<esulu> ma io non ho toccato ppa-name
<esulu> che mi consigli per risolvere il problema
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao esulu: come hai aggiunti questo repo?
<esulu> XD
<esulu> sinceramente non lo so
<esulu> e non mi pare di aver fatto qualche cosa di anormale
<esulu> al massimo dovevo aver fatto qualche cosa quando ho provato ad installare java
<enzotib> esulu: se non lo sai probabilmente è un repo che non ti interessa: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796189/
<esulu> provo ad emilimare
<esulu> le ultime due
<esulu> che ne dici
<enzotib> esulu: sudo rm user-ppa-name-lucid.list*
<enzotib> esulu: e poi di nuovo update
<esulu> enzotib: direi che va bene adesso
<enzotib> ok
<esulu> senti un attimo ti posso passare
<esulu> paste del mio sourcelist
<esulu> cosi ci dai una occhiata per vedere
<esulu> se essenziale c'e'
<esulu> gentilmente?
<enzotib> ok
<esulu> enzotib:
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796197/
<enzotib> esulu: sembra ok
<esulu> enzotib: se non disturbo, ma secondo te è cosi difficile installare java
<esulu> sul firefox di ubuntu
<esulu> caspita ho provato a farlo anche manualmente ma niente da fare
<esulu> quando vado ad scaricare una cosa con firefox che devo usare java
<esulu> mi crasha firefox e mi esce
<enzotib> esulu: con lucid era facile, bastava installare il pacchetto sun-java6-plugin
<enzotib> ora non lo è più tanto, credo
<esulu> caspita
<esulu> vuoi che ci provo chi sa
<esulu> magari la fortuna mi aiuta XD
<Guest22805> qualcuno ha il pacchetto manager.mc per il BUC ???
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> quale gestore di finestre usa Lubuntu?
<Holden> !ciao| alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alo21> Holden: ciao
<alo21> Holden: tu me lo sapresti dire?
<Holden> lubuntu non saprei mai usato
<Lele_> ciao a tutti
<Lele_> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<Holden> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Lele_> ok
<Lele_> in poche parole il nio natty da gestore aggiornamenti non vede la nuova versione oneiric e non capisco perchè
<Lele_> mentre su un vecchio pc lo ha fatto tranquillamente
<Holden> Lele_, premi alt-f2
<Lele_> fatto
<Holden> Lele_, ora lancia:  update-manager -d
<Lele_>  fatto, stesso risultato
<Lele_> ovvero nessun aggiornamento
<Holden> Lele_, puoi postare una schermata... mi pare strano, a meno che hai i repo incasinati
<Holden> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lele_> sto provvedendo a caricare l'immagine
<Lele_> ok dovrebbe essere questo il link http://imagebin.org/192351
<Lele_> riesci a vederla?
<Holden> si
<Holden> hmm, fai:    sudo apt-get update   e metti su pastebin Lele_
<Lele_> emanuele@nx7400:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for emanuele:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for emanuele:  Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty InRelease                                Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease                                       Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease                                    Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease                                  
<Lele_> ops
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796253/
<Lele_> corretto?
<Holden> ok, guardo
<Holden> Lele_, vedo dei repo estranei
<Lele_> tipo?
<Lele_> dimmi che li levo
<Lele_> ci sei holden?
<Lele_> ...
<Holden> Lele_,
<Holden> scusa mi ero allontanato
<Holden> http://dl.google.com questo non so cosa sia
<Lele_> scusa tu pensavo fossi andato via....
<Lele_> provo ad eliminarlo
<Lele_> ?
<Holden> poi hai anche dei ppa
<Lele_> che non so cosa siano
<Holden> si, io toglierei tutto quello che non serve, anche perchè non puoi aggiornare se hai repo esterni
<Lele_> ok aspetta
<Lele_> quello di google è per chrome
<Lele_> i ppa sono per mame
<Lele_> li tolgo lo stesso? c'è un modo per fare #rem senza cancellare la linea?
<Lele_> (forse basta deselezionare?)
<Lele_> ho rimosso i due repo ma nulla...
<Lele_> ho rimosso anche i repo di terze parti ma nulla
<Holden> Lele_, se dai  update-manager -d   da terminale dà qualche errore?
<Lele_> no
<Lele_> è un vero mistero
<Holden> Lele_, lsb_release -r
<Lele_> 11.04
<aiutubuntu_> Buonasera a tutti e buon natale ortodosso, a parte cio' mi aiutereste a sezionare una parte con gparted di disco rigido per fare un dual boot? Non vorrei perdere nulla di ubuntu
<Holden> Lele_, se clicci in basso a sinistra su impostazioni...
<Holden> e poi scegli la scheda aggiornamenti
<Lele_> http://imagebin.org/192359
<aiutubuntu_> è possibile creare una partizione per montarci sopra un altro sistema operativo?
<aiutubuntu_> senza perdere quanto ho adesso di ubuntu?
<Holden> Lele_, rilasci normali è già selezionato... strano
<Holden> non saprei, puoi provare a chiedere a qualcun'altro
<Holden> o se parli inglese sul canale internazionale
<Lele_> pensavo di tentare apt-get dist-upgrdade ma ho paura
<Holden> dist-upgrade puoi farlo ma non avanza di versione
<Lele_> mmm
<Lele_> e non c'è un comando per forzare l'avanzamento?
<Holden> non che io sappia, si usa  update-manager
<Holden> hai provato a cercare su google?
<Lele_> no, ora provo....girovagavo sul sito ufficiale in cerca di risposta
<Lele_> ma niente
<Lele_> grazie comunque
<bobbybong> update-manager -c Controlla la disponibilità di un nuovo rilascio di Ubuntu
<aiutubuntu_> ehi ma non mi legge nessuno???
<Holden> !pazienza | aiutubuntu_
<ubot-it> aiutubuntu_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  puoi ridimensionare la tua attuale partizione usando gparted
<Lele_> bobby niente mi dice che il mio sistema è aggiornato
<Devidino> !gparted | aiutubuntu_
<ubot-it> aiutubuntu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Holden> Lele_,   update-manager --dist-upgrade
<bobbybong> lele lsb_release -r
<Holden> <Holden> Lele_, lsb_release -r
<Holden> <Lele_> 11.04
<Lele_> avanzamento di distribuzione parziale avviata
<Lele_> contrordine
<Lele_> non ci sono avanzamenti per questa distribuzione
<Holden> non saprei...
<Holden> al limite fai prima a reinstallare
<bobbybong> sudo do-release-upgrade -p Lele_
<Lele_> lsb_release -r = 11.04
<Holden> hai l'home separata?
<Lele_> non sarà perchè è a 64 bit?
<Holden> no
<Lele_> non saprei
<Lele_> come verifico?
<Lele_> da gparted?
<aiutubuntu_> va bene holden... e' solo che prima di formattare volevo capire, quindi devidino posso creare una partizione con gparted che non mi intacca nulla?
<Holden> Lele_, df -h
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  puoi prendere la tua attuale partizione e ridimensionarla con gparted quindi puoi installare il tuo sistema sulla parte di partizione ridimensionata
<Lele_> bobby: sta facendo qualcoss
<Lele_> a
<Lele_> scarica pacchetti
<aiutubuntu_> ok ma devo prima smontarla?
<Lele_> mmmhmm
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  se non c'è il sistema si , altrimenti utilizza la versione di gparted in livecd
<Lele_> vedo diversi Err e diversi Ign
<aiutubuntu_> ok
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  che sistema andrai ad installare?
<aiutubuntu_> purtroppo winzoz
<aiutubuntu_> solo che mi dice The partition could not be unmounted from the following mount points:  /  Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mount points. You are advised to unmount them manually.
<Lele_> bobby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/796298/
<Lele_> scusa era per holden
<Lele_> per te sono in attesa che venga completato
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  non puoi smontare una partizione in uso come / dato che in / c'è il sistema
<aiutubuntu_> ah ecco come posso fare quindi?
<Lele_> il comando
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  utilizza il live cd di gparted, in più ti avverto che installando windows esso
<Devidino> ti sostituirà grub con il suo bootloader quindi non vedrai più linux
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  per questo secondo problema dai un occhiata qui
<Devidino> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  la voce Per ripristinare grub fa al caso tuo
<aiutubuntu_> penso di non aver capito...grub cosa sarebbe?
<Lele_> Bobby: sembra che abbia intenzione di aggiornare (oltre 1Gb di dati)
<Lele_> e un sacco di roba da rimuovere....
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  dunque credo manchino un po di basi , windows non è ingrado di vedere le partizioni di linux all'avvio , per questo motivo linux si installa un suo diciamo "sistema di boot" che identifica i sistemi operativi installati sulla macchina, nel momento in cui vai a insallare windows dopo che hai installato linux windows sostituisce questo "sistema di boot" con il suo che non  è ingrado di vedere altri sistemi
<aiutubuntu_> come faccio a pastarti un immagine di come e' messo il pc
<Devidino> oltre a windows quindi non ti elencherà linux nella lista, perciò una volta installato windows per un corretto funzionamento di linux dovrai ripristinare il proprio sistema di boot cioè grub
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  in che senso di come è messo il pc?
<aiutubuntu_> l'immagine di gparted
<Lele_> credo che lascerò perdere, per ora.
<Lele_> prima faccio backup di tutto
<Lele_> grazie 1000 dell'aiuto
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  puoi dare sudo fdisk -l e incollarle su !pastebin
<aiutubuntu_> ok
<Devidino> !paste | aiutubuntu_
<ubot-it> aiutubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  non è un immagine di solito le immagini si usano poco perchè la bash linux è molto potente ma per le immagini
<Devidino> !image | aiutubuntu_
<ubot-it> aiutubuntu_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aiutubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796306/
<aiutubuntu_> http://imagebin.org/192361
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  abitutati ad anteporre il nikname del destinatario del tuo messaggio senno esso viene segnalato a tutti gli utenti
<Devidino> recando disturbo
<aiutubuntu_> davidino ok
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  hai una chiavetta usb o un disco esterno collegato al pc giusto?
<aiutubuntu_> devidino si ma quella non serve la posso pure togliere
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  ma quando hai installato ubuntu ai fatto il partizionamento automatico?
<aiutubuntu_> devideino _ no penso di aver usato tutto l'hard disc
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  ok ok quindi partizionamento automatico :) comunque puoi ripartizionare la dev/sda1 ma siccome c'è il sistema linux in uso dei usare il live cd di gparted
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  perchè non puoi smontarla
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  consulta per luso di gparted questa guida
<Devidino> !gparted ! aiutubuntu_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Devidino> !gparted |aiutubuntu_
<ubot-it> aiutubuntu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_: il live cd di gparted lo trovi qui http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<aiutubuntu_> devidino: live cd di gparted? come si fa?
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  basta leggere li :D ci sono diversi modi
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  puoi fare un disco o un usb bootable nell link  che ti ho dato cè tutto, poi comunque basta fare una piccola ricerca con google per i dettagli
<aiutubuntu_> devidino: ok anche se sono in pieno marasma...
<Devidino> ed è comunque intuitivo, aiutubuntu_ io ora devo lasciarti nel caso hai dei problemi scrivi di nuovo in canale
<aiutubuntu_> devidino: grazie ugualmente
<Devidino> aiutubuntu_:  di nulla ma comunque controlla i link che sono esplicativi:P
<Ciuino> ciao
<Ciuino> avrei un problema
<Ciuino> vorrei mettere adb (android) nelle variabili d'ambiente
<Ciuino> e ho modificato il file bashrc
<Ciuino> con l'export path
<Ciuino> ma non va
<Ciuino> ragazzi?
<mdb_> salve
<mdb_> Can't locate inc/Module/Install.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at Makefile.PL line 4.
<mdb_> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 4.
<mdb_> come posso risolvere?
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> damiano,  c6 percaso?
<alessandro_> volevo un informazione riguardante ftp
<alessandro_> io ho installato il servizio vsftpd
<alessandro_> però quando vado su ftp locahost non vedo le cartelle della home
<alessandro_> non vedo nessuna cartella o file
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<chriscarg> hello!! buonasera dopo tutto il gg che provo sono riuscito a entrare nella chat!
<chriscarg> linux è proprio un casino per me, ho installato ieri e non ci capisco '.na mazza
<chriscarg> qualcuno sta leggendo quello che scrivo o sto chattando dasolo?
<bobbybong> si
<chriscarg> grazie per la risposta x me è demoralizzante come primo giorno di ubuntu ma vedremo in seguito, per ora mi vien voglia di formattare tutto e tornare indietro
<bobbybong> nessuno ti obbliga ad usare linux
<chriscarg> lo so ma volevo provarci.... vedremo
<bobbybong> !wiki | chriscarg
<ubot-it> chriscarg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<chriscarg> mi son comprato un macbookpro a maggio in usa e pensavo fosse simile, grazie dei link,io per tuto il gg ho letto forse cose troppo avanzate per me proverò a vedere questi link e vediamo come va.
<chriscarg> comunque grazie per le risposte
<damiano> we alessandro_
<damiano> non ci eri riuscito?
<alessandro_> ciao damiano
<alessandro_> si ci ero riuscito dal fisso
<damiano> e qual'è la differenza dal portatile? che c'è che non và?
<alessandro_> allora prima ho fatto un reboot del modem perchè avevo problemi wifi
<alessandro_> allora mi ha assegnato un nuovo ip localhost
<alessandro_> ora ho 193.168.1.3
<alessandro_> 192
<alessandro_> ora vado a quel indirizzo
<alessandro_> e mi dà la schermata dell'indice ma senza cartelle e files
<alessandro_> che posso fare damiano
<damiano> è un comportamento insolito
<damiano> cambia server ftp
<damiano> o usane una http
<damiano> anche a me capita il lavoro che fai tu
<damiano> non uso manco un demone
<damiano> c'ho
<damiano> server_http $HOME
<damiano> e quando ho fatto premo ctrl-c
<damiano> vedi se trovi roba del genere
<bpietro> alessandro_: vsftpd è buon server ftp, mai avuto problemi, che c'è che non va?
<alessandro_> ciao bpietro
<bpietro> ciao
<bpietro> problemi con vsftpd? cavallo da tiro che non tradisce mai
<alessandro_> si ho dei problemi purtroppo
<bpietro> e che tipo di prb?
<alessandro_> che  digito l'idirizzo  locale e non mi escono i file e le cartelle
<bpietro> digiti dove? con quale client ftp?
<alessandro_> digito sul browser
<alessandro_> il client è vsftpd
<bpietro> aspe, provo
<bpietro> a me ha chiesto nome utente e pasword per la connessione ftp e poi mi ha mostrato tutto. ma sulla riga browser scrivi ftp://localhost?
<alessandro_> si
<bpietro> allora hai male impostato vsftpd, vado vedere le mie impostazioni
<alessandro_> oppure ftp
<alessandro_> con ip indirizzo
<bpietro> puoi provarlo con client a riga di comando nella finestra terminale, là esce qualche messagio di più, sul browser vedi solo pagina bianca
<bpietro> apri terminale e scrivi ftp localhost e vedrai che ti dice
<bpietro> ah, mo' ho letto bene il tuo "il client è vsftpd", piccolo errore - il vsftpd è server, il tuo client è tuo browser, ma fa niente, solo precizazione
<bpietro> manca uno 'z', ecco qui :)
<damiano> non c'è una conf buona, pronta all'uso, con accesso che non richieda login e in cui basti specificare il percoso radice? bpietro
<bpietro> vsftpd è un acronimo per very secure ftp server, perciò dopo la installazione è tutto chiuso
<damiano> per come ho capito io, sul compiuter locale viene richiesto il login utente e funziona, mentre sul terminale android si ottiene questo comportamento insolito
<bpietro> e che comportamento insolito? dice che non può stabilire la connessione?
<bpietro> devo guardare manuale, ho installato e impostato anno fa e poi dimenticato tutto
<damiano> credo che sul terminale non venga richiesto il login, e venga visualizzata una cartella vuota
<damiano> visto che
<damiano> ci siamo incasinati con la conf >:|
<bpietro> ma sul terminale se non gli dici mostrami, non ti fa vedere niente, devi dopo aver stabilito la connesione scrivere "ls" per vedere elenco file e penso che vedi la tua home, se vuoi cartella principa,e, devi scrivere "cd ../.." e poi di nuovo "ls"
<damiano> vabbè è andato in deadlock
<bpietro> perché il client terminale ftp solo stabilisce la connessione e poi aspetta i commandi
<bpietro> damiano: fatti una buona lettura di questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp c'è tutto spiegato per filo e segno, inutile che lo copio qui
<damiano> si, ho fatto riferimento anch'io a quella pagina. Secondo me è spiegato male, la voce prova del servizio è un pò vaga e non si capisce come identificare il pc nella rete
<bpietro> il problemino è che vsftpd è proprio "very secure", dopo ilnstallazione accetta solo connesioni da localhost e per raggiungerlo da fuori lo devi impostare bene. E poi devi anche impostare il router, ma penso che quelo hai già fatto
<damiano> io non uso stà roba
<bpietro> quale roba? e che cosa usi, come vuoi raggiungere server con android?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-08
<damiano> io parlavo in nome di alessandro_ che ho assistito in precedenza
<damiano> con ottimi risultati ._.
<bpietro> damiano: si, ho realizzato adesso che il problema aveva alessandro_ e vedo che si è dileguato, forse è andato a dormire. vado anche io, notte
<alessandro_> no sto provando con betabrian
<damiano> vabbè vedi se riesci a riconfigurarlo
<damiano> ...
<alessandro_> ok ma ho seri problemi mi sa
<damiano> prova a lavorare con il file di configurazione
<damiano> tipo disabilitare l'accesso anonimo
<alessandro_> no no ho problema con il modem mi sa
<damiano> ma se ha il wifi è un router
<damiano> spero solo di non averti creato casini ale :(
<damiano> vedi se riesci a ripristinare il conf
<damiano> e ripeti la procedura fin dove ritieni necessario
<alessandro_> no no stai tranquillo damiano
<alessandro_> se ho fatto casini gli ho fatti io
<damiano> io stacco
<damiano> mi attende una giornata molto pic domani
<golixo> 'sera a tutti
<blackthunder> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con plymouth ed i driver della mia skd video che non ne vogliono sapere di caricarsi..
<blackthunder> Acer Aspire 5920G, nvidia 8600M GT,
<blackthunder> ubuntu 11.10 32bit
<blackthunder> qualcuno mi può aiutare, please?
<golixo> blackthunder hai provato a scaricarli dal sito della nvidia?
<blackthunder> stavo giusto provando adesso... ma, sono i miei primi passi in linux... una volta scaricati non sò come installarli
<golixo> dai un: sudo sh nomedelfile
<golixo> anche io ho installato linux da poco e sto bisticciando con la scheda video xD
<blackthunder> ma cavolo... sono anni che provo a passare a linux ma mi arrendo dopo 3-5gg dopo ripetuti ed irrisolvibili problemi con nvidia... ogni nuova distro di ubuntu spero sia quella che mi risolve i problemi ed invece... :(
<golixo> blackthunder ti capisco
<golixo> anche io mi scoraggio subito... però ora mi sono deciso
<blackthunder> IDEM
<blackthunder> domanda..
<blackthunder> il programma d'installazione dei driver lamenta il fatto che io abbia un x server avviato... come faccio a chiuderlo?? quando premo ctrl+alt+f1 non mi compare il terminale... penso che anche questo problema sia collegato al malfunzionamento dei drivers
<golixo> http://forum.wintricks.it/showthread.php?t=130447
<blackthunder> ok,ci provo, grazie
<blackthunder> niente da fare..
<blackthunder> schermata nera
<blackthunder> e non si carica il terminale
<golixo> allora prova a seguire questa guida
<golixo> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-Nvidia-Optimus-su-Gnu-Linux-Guida-IronHide-su-11-10
<golixo> io vado
<golixo> notte
<catai> Buongiorno, non mi funziona il microfono esterno sulla scheda audio alsa, che posso fare?
<catai> ho provato anche il test del sistema, stessa storia
<catai> vabbè, ora devo andare, riprovo più tardi, grazie comunque
<pigeta> scusate una domanda veloce l'eseguibile per wicd si trova sotto /usr/bin o /user/sbin sto configurando wbar
<jester-> pigeta: /usr/bin
<jester-> no sta in sbin
<pigeta> tnx
<hackme_> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi un piacere ...
<hackme_> sto cercando di installare phpmyadmin su ubuntu 10.04
<hackme_> ma mi da dei problemi:
<hackme_> se scrivo sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<hackme_> output:
<FloodBotIt1> hackme_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<hackme_> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<hackme_> Ciao a tutti potete leggere http://pastebin.com/9uJLXS8P
<hackme_> ??? non riesco a risolvere proprio
<hackme_> su google non c'è scritto nulla
<jester-> hackme_: non trova le dipendenze, hai aggiunto un repo ppa?
<hackme_> no non le ho aggiunte... come faccio???
<hackme_> grazie intanto di avermi risposto
<hackme_> ;)
<hackme_> sono questi i comandi??'
<hackme_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nijel/phpmyadmin/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<hackme_> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nijel/phpmyadmin/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<hackme_> da aggiungere a sources.list
<jester-> hackme_: se fosse un pacchetto uffuciale le dipendenze le troverebbe a meno che hai disattivato dei repo o hai il sources.list farlocco
<jester-> !sourceslist
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<hackme_> ok grazie mille intanto adesso faccio delle prove e poi ti dico :)
<hackme_> grazie davvero:)
<hackme_> mi dice questo
<hackme_> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<hackme_> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<hackme_> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<hackme_> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire
<hackme_> che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta
<FloodBotIt1> hackme_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<hackme_> usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti
<enzotib> !pastebin | hackme_
<ubot-it> hackme_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hackme_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796915/
<enzotib> hackme_: che versione di ubuntu?
<hackme_> non so non capisco
<hackme_> perchè me l'ha installata un mio amico
<enzotib> hackme_: lsb_release -a
<hackme_> ha detto che è in base ubuntu mi pare
<hackme_> No LSB modules are available.
<hackme_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<hackme_> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<hackme_> Release:	11.04
<hackme_> Codename:	natty
<FloodBotIt1> hackme_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<hackme_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796916/
<enzotib> hackme_: sudo apt-get update, tutto quello che scrive lo metti su pastebin
<hackme_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796918/
<hackme_> grazie
<enzotib> !pastebin | hackme_  /etc/issue
<ubot-it> hackme_  /etc/issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> hackme_: scusa cat /etc/issue
<hackme_> BackBox Linux 2 \n \l
<enzotib> hackme_: non è Ubuntu
<hackme_> e cos'è??
<jester-> hackme_: meno male che non avevi aggiunto niente la sourceslist
<hackme_> ma l'avrà fatto il mio amico
<hackme_> perchè io non ho aggiunto nulla
<jester-> hackme_: piu che una distro ubuntu hai una casotto senza mignotte
<hackme_> e che posso fare???
<enzotib> http://www.backbox.org/
<jester-> hackme_: hai una backbox tarocca
<enzotib> chiedi supporto al loro forum
<hackme_> ok scusate il disturbo allora... non sapevo che non era ubuntu ... grazie
<hackme_> lo stesso ciao:)
<nicotano> buongiorno
<barbastel> un piccolo quesito: ho scansionato l'hard disk con Photorec (per recuperare file cancellati) mi sono comparse diverse cartelle dove all'interno ci sono i file recuperati. Queste cartelle hanno un lucchetto nell icona e ora non posso cancellarle, come posso fare?
<nicotano> barbastel, come root dovresti poterlo fare
<barbastel> nicotano, invece no :-(
<barbastel> forse esiste un comando da terminale?
<jester-> barbastel: sudo rm -r cartella
<jester-> barbastel: o fai sa gksu nautilus
<nicotano> barbastel, provato con sudo rm -R percorso/dellacartella/nomedellacartella
<barbastel> grazie, jester, funziona
<barbastel> una cosa ancora, siccome le cartelle sono 30 e si chiamano backup.1 backup.2 ecc fino a 30
<barbastel> come posso eliminarle con un comando unico?
<nicotano> barbastel, carattere jolly dopo la p di backup
<barbastel> qual'è il jolly, nicotoano?
<nicotano> *
<jester-> barbastel: backup.*
<barbastel> grazie millissime!
<Devidino> nicotano:  si chiama carattere jolly ? io la chiamavo stella di kleene
<nicotano> Devidino, i caratteri jolly sono asterisco e punto interrogativo dipende dall'uso che se ne deve fare
<Devidino> nicotano:  chiaro :) grazie
<nicotano> :)
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<nicotano> grazie e altrattanto a te massimo18
<nicotano> altrettanto**
<Chicowolf> giorno
<Devidino> Chicowolf:  buongiorno
<Chicowolf> giorno Devidino , come va ?
<Devidino> Chicowolf:  non ci lamentiamo ..:)
<Chicowolf> :)
<pigeta> giorno
<Devidino> pigeta:  giorno
<pigeta> qualcuno usa stalonetray come sistema di notifica?
<Devidino> pigeta:  io no mi spiace
<blackthunder> ciao a tutti .....auito!!!! non ne posso più :( sono giorni che tento di risolvere un problema con i drivers nvidia e Plymouth.. (prima della schermata di login non mi compare il logo di nvidia, al suo posto il monitor sfarfalla e gnome-shell si avvia con la grafica di base, help! please
<blackthunder> nn si carica nemmeno l'animazione di plymouth
<blackthunder> gli attuali drivers invidia sono nvidia-current-290.11 da ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<blackthunder> sarà la 50esima volta che tento il passaggio da windows a linux ma ogni volta incontro di questi problemi con la scheda video e rinuncio.... non vorrei arrivare anche questa volta al solito epilogo
<damiano> sò che non è un vero aiuto, ma acquistare consapevolmente hardware adatto a linux è un passo avanti..
<damiano> difatti anche io che mi sono skillato con >9000h ho sbagliato e comprato robaccia propietaria
<blackthunder> ...guarda, stò iniziando a farci seriamente un pensiero su questo
<blackthunder> ma la mia domanda è: come sia possibile che non funzioni mai nvidia...
<Devidino> blackthunder:  che scheda hai?
<blackthunder> cioè, non sarò di certo l'unico a voler usare linux su un pc con nvidia..
<blackthunder> nvidia GeForce 8600M GT
<blackthunder> ho scaricato i drivers ufficiali dal sito ma con sudo sh nvidia-290"..".run
<blackthunder> non funzionava
<blackthunder> perchè mi diceva di stoppare l'x-server e con vari comandi che ho trovato in internet, non ci sono riuscito
<blackthunder> alla fine li ho installati dalla repository che ho scritto sopra
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> stoppare l'x server
<damiano> niente di più facile
<damiano> ah nospè, se lo killi si riavvia in automatico
<damiano> questa tecnologia (parlo da solo)
<blackthunder> ...cmq ade sono ad un punto morto perchè la combinazione di tasti ctrl+alt+fx mi ritorna monitor nero
<blackthunder> ho già provato con le opzioni di boot nomodeset forcevesa noapic/acpi=off
<blackthunder> ma nulla
<blackthunder> ma, domanda: non c'è modo di eliminare plymouth e tornare al manager grafico di boot precedente?
<blackthunder> ..anche se a questo punto dubito che mi risolverebbe il problema
<ParanoidAndroid> O.o
<ParanoidAndroid> un notebook
<ParanoidAndroid> 8600m gt
<ParanoidAndroid> io ho un 8600m gs
<blackthunder> aspire 5920g
<ParanoidAndroid> per prima cosa elimina tutti i driver che hai installato
<ParanoidAndroid> scarichi quelli dal sito di nvidia
<blackthunder> già fatto :(
<ParanoidAndroid> scarichi/installi il pacchetto headers del tuo kernel
<blackthunder> ok, mi sono perso... :p non sò quasi nulla di linux
<ParanoidAndroid> perchè la scheda si configurerà con i sorgenti del kernel installato
<ParanoidAndroid> aspetta ti linko una guida
<blackthunder> anzi, nulla :) con sò come si scaricano gli headers
<ParanoidAndroid> non dovrebbe essere spam
<ParanoidAndroid> LoL
<blackthunder> i drivers di nvidia li ho già scaricati ma non me li fà installare
<blackthunder> dice che devo prima killare x-server ma non ci sono riuscito
<blackthunder> in più, se adesso dovessi riuscire a killare x-server, la combinazione ctrl+alt+f1 mi restituisce scermo nero
<ParanoidAndroid> aspetta
<ParanoidAndroid> ma te usi ubuntu
<blackthunder> si
<blackthunder> 11.10
<ParanoidAndroid> quindi potresti anche evitare l'installazione da terminale
<ParanoidAndroid> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<ParanoidAndroid> ovviamente il pc deve essere collegato alla rete :)
<blackthunder> ho già provato anche così ma il manager dei driver mi restituisce il messaggio: " driver attivati ma non attualmente in uso"
<ParanoidAndroid> spero di esserti stato di aiuto
<ParanoidAndroid> mmm...
<ParanoidAndroid> hai riavviato ?
<blackthunder> ed effettivamente è così visto che la grafica di gnome-shell (non uso unity) è quella di base
<blackthunder> si.. più e più volte
<blackthunder> prima della schermata di login non mi compare il logo di nvidia
<blackthunder> ma il monitor sfarfalla
<ParanoidAndroid> allora
<blackthunder> e plymouth non funziona
<ParanoidAndroid> intanto rimuovi i driver che hai installato
<blackthunder> ti dico subito che dopo l'installazione pulita di ubuntu, il primo avvio si blocca a meno di non entrare nel terminale e fare apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<ParanoidAndroid> ti dico la verità
<blackthunder> si blocca nel senso che non mi arriva al login
<ParanoidAndroid> io questi problemi di avvio mai avuto
<blackthunder> :(
<ParanoidAndroid> solo con Debian( che è la distro che uso sempre) su un fisso ho avuto un out of range
<ParanoidAndroid> ma nemmeno una schermata del terminale ti fa vedere?
<blackthunder> al primo avvio, non arriva al login... in qualche modo riesco ad entrare con ctrl+alt+f1
<ParanoidAndroid> mmm
<blackthunder> per rimuovere le repository che ho aggiunto per i drivers 290.11 è giusto questo comando: "sudo remove-apt-repository "percorso repository"??
<ParanoidAndroid> vuoi rimuovere anche i repository ?
<blackthunder> questo è il mio stato attuale:
<blackthunder> dpkg -l |grep -i nvidia
<blackthunder> ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.35                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<blackthunder> non lo sò, divende da cosa vuoi farmi fare: se mi fai scrivere da terminale apt-get install nvidia-current non mi installa la versione 280 supportata da ubuntu ma la 290 da repository aggiunta
<ParanoidAndroid> no rimuovi tutto di nvidia
<blackthunder> anche common
<ParanoidAndroid> sudo apt-get --purge remove "pacchetto"
<ParanoidAndroid> tutto
<ParanoidAndroid> però prima
<ParanoidAndroid> installa gli headers
<blackthunder> impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia... penso non ci sia più nulla ho rimosso una ad uno nvidia -settings nvidia-current ed nvidia-common
<ParanoidAndroid> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<blackthunder> è giusto che mi trovi anco qualcosa quando faccio "locate nvidia"??
<blackthunder> /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia
<blackthunder> linux-headers.... dice che non ha nulla da installare/aggiornare
<blackthunder> quindi.. :)
<ParanoidAndroid> uname -r
<ParanoidAndroid> stavo un attimo togliendo il pargolo dalla doccia
<blackthunder> mmm è successa una cosa strana:
<blackthunder> come mi ha consigliato ParanoidAndroid, ho rimosso tutti i pacchetti nvidia installati
<blackthunder> per scrupolo ho riavviato ed effettuato l'accesso.. -MAGIA, la verte grafica di gnome-shell funziona correttamente...
<ParanoidAndroid> avevi qualche conflitto
<ParanoidAndroid> probabilmente
<blackthunder> la mia domanda ora è.... cosa succede senza i drivers nvidia installati non posso sfruttare l'accelerazione hardware
<ParanoidAndroid> no
<blackthunder> penso che al momento il sistema stia usando dei drivers standard perchè di nvidia non c'è nulla
<ParanoidAndroid> prova l'installazione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<blackthunder> domanda: è uguale a fare apt-get install nvidia-current giusto (ho rimosso la repository aggiunta)
<blackthunder> con questo comando mi installa la ver 280
<blackthunder> altrimenti ci sono quelli che linux si è caricato di dafault nvidia-173 ma che sin dall'inizio non hanno funzionato
<blackthunder> ps, non sapevo che linux fose passato da gdm a lightdm, ecco perchè non riuscivo a stoppare x-server :p
<blackthunder> ..riavvio
<ParanoidAndroid> lightdm?
<ParanoidAndroid> O.o
<nicotano> salve
<golixo> buon giorno a tutti
<golixo> ho un notebook asus x53sc e non mi viene riconosciuta la scheda di rete wireless, e non riesco ad installare i driver proprietari (nvidia gt 520mx)
<alessandro_> BetaBrain: Ciao
<alessandro_> mi sa che devo resettare il modem
<alessandro_> ma io alla fin fine ho solo impostato le pass per il wifi
<alessandro_> non avevo fatto niente di speciale
<alessandro_> c'è percaso una guida per configurare bene il mio modem?
<alessandro_> a me serve una cosa in principale
<alessandro_> praticamente volevo utilizzare il pc fisso come server
<alessandro_> e con il tablet o con un portatile collegarmi
<alessandro_> e visualizzare i file sul server
<alessandro_> e possibile fare una cosa di questo tipo
<alessandro_> c'è qualcuno in chat?
<nicotano> alessandro_, se è linux linux puoi seguire questa guida  http://quadrantegamma.wordpress.com/2008/06/07/condivisione-nfs-su-ubuntu/
<alessandro_> e con linux e android si può?
<nicotano> bho
<alnuvola_> nn c'è un opzione restore default ??
<alessandro_> a questo punto e meglio fare una rete remota
<alessandro_> al posto di locale
<alessandro_> a questo punto meglio fare una rete remota per potersi collegare da qualsiasi parte e con un qualsiasi s.o
<alessandro_> giusto?
<alessandro_> sarà vulnerabile ma almeno non ci sono conflitti
<alessandro_> ma c'è qualcuno o sto parlando alle nuvole?
<damiano> ma con che ti colleghi ad internet?
<damiano> i modem wifi non esistono
<alessandro_> damiano:  io ho un router sul pc fisso
<ParanoidAndroid> a stasera
<alessandro_> e poi ho un tablet e un pc portatile che mi collego wifi
<alessandro_> se sono in casa e poi con il tablet ho il 3g
<alessandro_> damiano:  c6 ancora?
<damiano> sempre
<damiano> qual'è il problema? quello di ieri?
<alessandro_> si sempre quello
<alessandro_> ma secondo me è da configurare il router
<damiano> il router và configurato se vuoi connetterti al pc utilizzando, ad esempio, il 3g
<damiano> per connettersi dalla lan tra i computer non è necessaria nessuna configurazione
<alessandro_> perchè betabrian ha provato ad accedere al mio ip ha fatto una scansione e ha detto che ho tutto bloccato
<damiano> perché cosi deve ssere
<alessandro_> e ma è per questo che non riesco a collegarmi wifi
<damiano> no
<damiano> io che sono fuori dalla tua rete non posso vedere che c'è dentro la rete
<jester-> alessandro_: che scheda wifi hai
<alessandro_> jester-:  io non so che scheda wifi che utilizzo
<jester-> alessandro_: integrata o usb
<alessandro_> io voglio solo poter accedere da qualsiasi pc al server
<alessandro_> io utilizzo un router su un pc fisso
<alessandro_> poi gli altri pc hanno scheda integrata
<jester-> alessandro_: intendi andare un lan?
<jester-> in lan*
<alessandro_> no ti spiego cosa voglio fare
<jester-> o andare in internet
<alessandro_> allora io vorrei utilizzare il pc fisso come fosse un server
<jester-> alessandro_: server per?
<jester-> posta. sevizi, applicazioni, altro?
<alessandro_> utilizzare file da un'altro pc
<alessandro_> oppure per trasferire file
<jester-> alessandro_:  è una semplice rete detta lan
<jester-> alessandro_: e vorresti accedere in lan by wifi?
<alessandro_> esatto lan by wifi
<jester-> alessandro_: il modem ha lo switch di rete sul retro?
<alessandro_> si
<alessandro_> ha due ingressi lan
<alessandro_> aspe aspe
<jester-> alessandro_: iwconfig vede una wlan0?
<alessandro_> non hai capito cosa voglio fare io
<jester-> alessandro_: vuoi accedere a un altro pc da questo che stai usando o viceversa
<alessandro_> allora io vorrei creare una rete locale se possibile
<jester-> non c'è tanto da capire
<alessandro_> viceversa
<alessandro_> questo che sto usando e un portatile
<jester-> alessandro_: eh ma se vai per i cavoli tuoi la vedo dura mettere su la lan
<alessandro_> appunto
<jester-> alessandro_: sul portatile dando iwconfig c'è una wlan0?
<jester-> che se la wifi non funga in lan non ci vai
<alessandro_> si c'è una wlan0
<jester-> alessandro_: e dal portatile vai in internet con wifi senza problemi?
<alessandro_> si senza problemi
<jester-> alessandro_: questo pc è linux o winzoz
<alessandro_> jester-:  casomai ci sei stasera perchè ora devo portare il bimbo a fare un giro
<jester-> e pure il portatile che os usa
<alessandro_> jester-:  se ci sei stasera ne parliamo poi ok
<jester-> ok
<alessandro_> jester-:  io ti ringrazio intanto per il supporto
<alessandro_> jester-:  c6 stasera allora
<alessandro_> ?
<jester-> alessandro_: dovrei
<alessandro_> jester-:  allora a stasera
<jester-> se non mi viene in casa qualche rompiballe
<alessandro_> jester-:  GRAZIE!!!!
<jester-> :D
<enrry> goodbye all!
<kirbi> raga come posso cambiare nome del root di sistema?
<frigiu> salve, ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 11.10
<frigiu> e non riesco più a sentire la webradio on line...
<frigiu> qualcuno può darmi una mano con il setup ?
<Franxy> Ciao a tutti volevo fare una domanda
<Franxy> Voleco semplicemente sapere se Linux si può installare anche se ho windows 7 (con regolare licenza e tutto)
<Franxy> Cioè, come funziona? S'installa sopra windows 7 e poi posso scegliere?
<frigiu> devi fare una partizione del disco rigido e riservarne una parte a linux
<Franxy> Ah ecco grazie, perchè io ho un solo disco rigido, non è diviso in C e D
<frigiu> su una parte gira wimdows e sull'altra linux e all'avvio scegli quale lanciare
<Franxy> e comunque sto windows mi sta dando alla testa -.-'
<Franxy> e lo sto odiando, solo poche settimane fa mi ha cancellato cose che erano importanti
<frigiu> io non sono un esperto, sono quì in cerca di assistenza... ma ti ho detto quello che ho fatto io :-)
<frigiu> c'è qualcuno che ci capisce di ubuntu ??
<frigiu> qualcuno legge ??
<[Enrico]> Franxy: si puoi avere entrambi sullo stesso pc. la partizione di windows si può restringere durante l'installazione di linux. tuttavia questa non è mai un'operazione sicura al 100% (ma la maggior parte delle volte funziona), quindi fai il backup di tutti i dati prima. Fare il defrag di windows prima di restringere aiuta
<[Enrico]> d'oh
<nicotano> buonasera
<Muttley> per gli users di inkscape: qualcuno sa come si fanno dei gradienti con forme particolari?
<josef85> ciao
<josef85> si può mettere un file iso. sulla chiavetta ?
<jester-> !usb | josef85
<ubot-it> josef85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<jester-> scorri la pagina
<frigiu> salve, c'è qualcuno che può darmi qualche consiglio su ubuntu 11.10??
<frigiu> non riesco più ad ascoltare la web radio
<frigiu> prima la sentivo
<frigiu> e non so come fare...
<bobbybong> frigiu, che web radio e con che browser?
<frigiu> con firefox
<frigiu> volevo ascoltare radiorai
<frigiu> questa http://www.radio.rai.it/filodiffusione/auditorium/ascolta.cfm
<frigiu> il browser è quello predefinito si ubuntu
<bobbybong> ci vogliono i plugin per realplayer io uso chromium e mi dice così
<frigiu> come faccio ??
<Holden> frigiu, quale canale in particolare?
<jester-> firez: tolgi totem.mozilla e installa mozilla mplayer
<frigiu> il V, la classica
<jester-> o gecko-multimedia
<Holden> frigiu, è facile vedere lo stream e usare per esempio mplayer o vlc
<frigiu> non sono un esperto, io clikko e se non funziona non so come fare... come si fa ??
<Holden> frigiu, un attimo...
<frigiu> ok grazie :-)
<frigiu> aspetto
<josef85> ciao jester-  scusa ero al telefono, non voglio apllicare sull'USB ubuntu, ma un piccolo programmiano: come fare ??
<jester-> josef85: ???
<Holden> frigiu, con vlc prova questo stream: http://www.radio.rai.it/live/fd5.ram
<Holden> frigiu, e qui trovi molte info utili http://www.radio.rai.it/filodiffusione/internet.cfm
<frigiu> ok provo grazie...
<Holden> frigiu, se usi mplayer: mplayer -playlist 'http://www.radio.rai.it/live/fd5.ram'
<frigiu> ma vcl non mi sembra di averlo
<josef85> jester-,   vado su crea disco di avvio, --applico l'immagine file del programma, ma non vedo l'applicazione USB solo CD vedo
<Holden> totem va bene pure frigiu
<jester-> josef85: non capisco cosa c'è dentro alla iso che vorresti mettere su usb
<frigiu> li scarico da ubuntu software centre ??
<josef85> jester-,  è un file immagine iso, dovrei masterizzarlo sul cd. ma siccome sono a corto di CDm lo vorrei mettere sull'USB
<Holden> frigiu, hai ubuntu? se si totem è già installato
<frigiu> si, totem ce l'ho
<frigiu> si si l'ho trovato
<Holden> frigiu, altrimenti trovi vlc su software centre
<frigiu> da totem apro i link che mi hai passato ??
<Holden> si http://www.radio.rai.it/live/fd5.ram
<frigiu> non mi parte
<Holden> frigiu, che versione di ubuntu? a me funziona con la 10.04
<frigiu> anche a me funzionava prima
<frigiu> adesso ho la 11.10
<frigiu> dovrebbe essere l'ultima
<Holden> hmm, ci vorrebbe qualcuno con la 11.10 che fa una prova...
<Holden> con vlc sono sicuro che funziona al 100%
<frigiu> e come faccio ad installare vcl ??
<Holden> dal software centre
<frigiu> sul sito rai è indicato vcl per linux infatti
<Holden> vlc, non vcl
<frigiu> accc... che scemoo, ecco perchènon lo trovavo... asp che provo
<frigiu> trovato. ora lo installo
<frigiu> intanto grazie Holden :-)
<frigiu> Holden conosci aMule ?
<Holden> frigiu, di niente. purtroppo vedo che gli stream non sono di alta qualità, un peccato visto che è musica classica
<Holden> frigiu, no, mai usato
<frigiu> ok... ora provo a sentire se si sente
<Edrik> Domandina da niubbo, come imposto manualmendte i doppi monitor?
<frigiu> funziona... grazie Holden :-)
<frigiu> io lo uso come sottofondo quando sono al pc
<Holden> frigiu, in fondo a quella pagina dovrebbero esserci degli stream 'migliori'
<Holden> tipo: http://mediapolis.rai.it/relinker/relinkerServlet.htm?cont=173832
<frigiu> lo provo :-)
<Edrik> nessun volontario per il mio piccolo incubo binoculare?
<frigiu> si, holden, molto meglio...
<Holden> Edrik, ricordo di una pagina wiki in inglese sull'argomento
<frigiu> ciao e grazie :-)
<Edrik> asd la vedo già dura ma grazie comunque
<Holden> Edrik, o anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor
<Holden> Edrik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Edrik> penso che per ora rinuncerò ad un monitor....sai il risparmio energetico :-(
<Holden> Edrik, se vuoi solo provare senza fare nulla di definitivo non dovrebbero essere più di un paio di comandi xrandr
<Edrik> nn ho neanche idea di dove iniziare a ad aprire una console, è  la mia prima installazione, penso che ora farei perdere tempo a tutti...nn mollo solo mi informo un pò meglio prima di dar fastidio :) comunque grazie per la diponibilità
<Holden> !comandi| magari possono tornarti utili Edrik
<ubot-it> magari possono tornarti utili Edrik: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Holden> !documentazione | Edrik
<ubot-it> Edrik: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Edrik> in fatti notavo che anche la wiki italiana è parecchio completa...hihi sempre più di win almeno
<Holden> Edrik, si, c'è un bel po' di roba...
<Edrik> ho intallato oggi per la prima volta e nonostante nn tutto l'hardware sia plug&play nn ho avuto problemi...e ho appena risolto quello dei monitor anche se un pò da bestia
<Edrik> ho staccato e riattaccato il monitor con connettore digitale e riattaccarlo ha forzato il riconoscimento
<Edrik> adesso la dual view funge :)
<m4rzh4ll> Ciao a tutti
<m4rzh4ll> ragazzi
<m4rzh4ll> e buon anno sopratutto!
<m4rzh4ll> Posso postare una domanda?
<enzotib> !chiedi | m4rzh4ll
<ubot-it> m4rzh4ll: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> allora ho installato wireshark su ubuntu 11.10 non mi visualizza le interfaccie non so se sia un problema di privilegi o quant'altro
<enzotib> m4rzh4ll: mi pare vada lanciato come superuser
<m4rzh4ll> mm come fare?
<enzotib> m4rzh4ll: gksu wireshark
<m4rzh4ll> ok ora provo enzo
<m4rzh4ll> =)
<m4rzh4ll> e grazie per ora sei stato gentilissimo
<enzotib> prego
<m4rzh4ll> yeahh
<m4rzh4ll> =)
<m4rzh4ll> ok risolto
<m4rzh4ll> gksu è il comando praticamente per far partire le applicazioni come superuser giusto?
<blackthunder> ciao a tutti, una domanda: ma i linux bar esistono anche in Italia??
<blackthunder> io da solo non sò più dove sbattere la testa per risolvere :(
<m4rzh4ll> si c'era uno che aveva dato questo nome
<m4rzh4ll> ma in sardegna
<m4rzh4ll> ora non ce piu
<blackthunder> in poche parole: esistono posti nella provincia di Milano e /o MonzaBrianza dove gli utenti alle prime armi come me possono andare di persona ad incontrare un tecnico linux?
<Holden> !chat | blackthunder, probabilmente li a Milano ci sarà qualche lug
<ubot-it> blackthunder, probabilmente li a Milano ci sarà qualche lug: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<m4rzh4ll> guarda un consiglio che ti do
<m4rzh4ll> apriti google
<m4rzh4ll> e leggi
<m4rzh4ll> che li impari
<m4rzh4ll> chiedere o farsi fare le cose dagli altri non è bello
<m4rzh4ll> la pappa pronta !
<m4rzh4ll> chiedi per chiarimenti
<Holden> blackthunder, http://lugmap.linux.it/lombardia/
<m4rzh4ll> o se per qualsiasi motivo non trovi niente..
<blackthunder> lo sò... ma non sò più dove sbattere la testa.. mi sono riempito la scrivania di stampe di guide su guide ma non ho risolto nulla... qualcuno qui in chat mi ha dato qualche dritta ma non ha funzionato, purtroppo
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<blackthunder> sarebbe la 100esima volta che rinuncio al passaggio windows > linux per problemi apparentemente irrisolvibili
<enzotib> !chat | blackthunder, ultimo avvertimento
<ubot-it> blackthunder, ultimo avvertimento: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kimal73> come si fa ad aggiornare il grub non vedo dei sistemi operativi
<enzotib> kimal73: quali?
<enzotib> vabbè, vado
<kimal73> ho installato opensuse ed ora non vedo più kubuntu
<kimal73> enzotib: vedo solo suse e windows
<bodhibob> !grub | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<kimal73> grazie
<catai> salve, non mi funziona il microfono esterno sulla scheda audio alsa, che devo fare?
<catai> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<m4rzh4ll> ragazzi c'è un modo per mettere in scrivania le applicazioni che scarico?
<m4rzh4ll> su ubuntu 11.10
<catai> perchè le cuffie funzionano e il microfono no?
<m4rzh4ll> avrai inserito male
<m4rzh4ll> le cuffie nel buketto
<m4rzh4ll> sbagliato
<catai> grazie, ma fino a questo ci arrivo..
<m4rzh4ll> e all'altro
<m4rzh4ll> ci arrivi
<m4rzh4ll> che se non è quello
<m4rzh4ll> potrebbe essere la spunta disattivata del vol del micrfo
<m4rzh4ll> ?
<catai> dove si trova?
<mdb_> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> kw cosa hai?
<m4rzh4ll> ubuntu?
<catai> si
<m4rzh4ll> la 11
<catai> si
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> sopra ce il menu
<catai> 11.10
<m4rzh4ll> quella barra
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mdb_> !perl
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'perl'
<m4rzh4ll> dive ti appare la letterina della mail
<catai> si
<m4rzh4ll> la vedi?
<catai> si
<m4rzh4ll> ok c'è la campanella
<m4rzh4ll> del suono?
<m4rzh4ll> premi  li
<m4rzh4ll> setting sound
<catai> no, c'è il simbolo della cassa con le ondine davanti
<mdb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/797482/
<mdb_> come posso risolvere?
<m4rzh4ll> allora
<m4rzh4ll> non ti riconosce
<m4rzh4ll> la scheda audio
<catai> si, trovato
<m4rzh4ll> devi installarla
<m4rzh4ll> ok!
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<m4rzh4ll> e ok
<catai> il volume d'ingresso è molto basso
<damiano_> mdb_: devi installarti questa roba http://search.cpan.org/~adamk/Module-Install-1.04/lib/Module/Install.pod
<catai> ho provato a cambiarlo ma non succede niente
<catai> Neuromancer_ a chi posso chiedere?
<catai> m4rzh4ll cosa posso fare?
<mdb_> sicuro damiano_ ?
<damiano_> mdb_: in realtà non sò neanche che stavi facendo
<mdb_> stavo provando catalyst
<damiano_> beh quello è un errore dell'interprete perl
<catai> aiuto!
<damiano_> dice che cerca inc/Module/Install.pm
<damiano_> che sarebbe appunto la libreria Module::Install
<catai> dove posso vedere quale scheda audio ho?
<damiano_> !karma
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'karma'
<catai> c'è nessuno in questo canale?
<catai> twilight_ a chi si può chiedere per avere un aiuto?
<mdb_> risolto damiano_
<Michele__> sera
<catai> damiano_ ti posso chiedere una mano?
<Michele__> chi mi spiega cos'è linux from scrach?
<damiano_> catai: per identificare la scheda audio utilizza google
<damiano_> Michele__: idem con patate
<catai> damiano_  come faccio?
<Michele__> eh?
<damiano_> eheh
<damiano_> catai: domandi gentilmente a google come si identifica la scheda con ubuntu 11.10
<m4rzh4ll> LoL
<catai> provo a digitare alsamixer sul terminale e posto il risultato? damiano_
<Michele__> si
<m4rzh4ll> LoL
<Michele__> qual'è il canale per la chat
<m4rzh4ll> cioe?
<m4rzh4ll> in italiano?
<Michele__> si
<Michele__> di ubuntu
<m4rzh4ll> xke ora dove sei?
<m4rzh4ll> non sei su un canale
<Michele__> in quello di supporto
<m4rzh4ll> non ce ne
<m4rzh4ll> è questo
<Michele__> c'è c'è
<m4rzh4ll> è in inglese
<m4rzh4ll> se sai parlare in inglese
<damiano_> ora che ci penso anch'io dovrei far funzionare il microfono su linux
<Michele__> none
<m4rzh4ll> se lo sai xke lo kiedi
<Michele__> perche non so il nome del canale
<Michele__> xD
<m4rzh4ll> #ubuntu
<catai> ho alsato il volume del microfono (prima era a zero) e adesso è così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/797506/ damiano_
<m4rzh4ll> vai su terminale in ubuntu e scrivi
<m4rzh4ll> canaleubuntu?
<m4rzh4ll> lui ti rispondera
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<Michele__> -.-
<m4rzh4ll> su google lo trovi a parte gli skerzi
<catai> fatto, ma non funziona ancora
<damiano_> catai: un amico mi ha detto che microfono sarebbe MM
<Michele__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<catai> grazie, ma come faccio x attivarlo? _damiano
<damiano_> catai: metti a tutto volume
<catai> grazie, ma come faccio x attivarlo?  damiano_
<damiano_> che programma usi per effettuare registrazioni?
<catai> non è un problema di programma. uso registratore di suoni ma anche skype damiano_
<damiano_> bene
<damiano_> ah no
<damiano_> ora ho capito il suggerimento del mio maestro
<catai> è solo che devo accendere il micorofono perchè su alsamixer, perchè in basso le altre voci son verdi mentre MM è nero damiano_
<damiano_> si, appunto
<damiano_> vorrebbe dire che non funziona
<catai> grazie :-) damiano_
<damiano_> io in questo caso ho problemi più seri
<catai> ma non c'è qualcuno che ci puo aiutare???
<damiano_> no, internet funziona a fortuna
<catai> meno male che ubuntu era il sistema operativo facile che appena hai un problema trovi qualcuno in linea che ti da una mano..
<damiano_> tieni
<damiano_> no in verità puoi anche pagare canonical
<damiano_> io poi non uso neanche ubuntu
<damiano_> comunque è bello
<damiano_> ho
<catai> grazie damiano_  sei molto simpatico, oltrae a essere l'unico che risponde..
<damiano_> ho una HDA NVidia e una HDA ATI HDMI
<catai> io mi sforzo di usarlo, ma ogni volta c'è qualcosa che non funziona..
<catai> vabbè, buonanotte
<golixo> 'sera a tuti
<golixo> nel mio notebook non viene rilevata la scheda di rete wireless (intel centrino wireless-n 100)... come posso fare per farla funzionare? grazie
<enrry> goodbye all!
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> Ciao BetaBrain  percaso sei in linea?
<alessandro_> BetaBrain,  avrei bisogno di un aiutino e un consiglio
<alessandro_> non riesco a capire perchè il mio ip cambia continuamente
<alessandro_> e poi volevo sapere come faccio a mettere il router in remoto
<Davide_G> cambierà perchè non statico ma dinamico
<alessandro_> ma è possibile renderlo statico?
<Davide_G> certo
<alessandro_> e come?
<Davide_G> vai su connessioni di rete
<alessandro_> del router
<Davide_G> http://pimpmylinux.wordpress.com/2009/02/11/impostare-un-ip-statico-su-ubuntu-810/
<alessandro_> ok ci do un'occhiata
<alessandro_> Davide_G, è un ottima guida però non sò se è per il mio caso
<alessandro_> ti spiego cosa vorrei ottenere
<alessandro_> allora praticamente ho un pc fisso e vorrei farlo diventare come fosse un server
<Davide_G> ok
<alessandro_> che quando io accederò da altri pc digitando un indirizzo
<alessandro_> mi faccia vedere i file di questo pc fisso
<alessandro_> ci siamo fin qui?
<alessandro_> l'altro ieri ho installato il servizio vsftpd
<alessandro_> lo configurato ma non è andato a buon fine
<Davide_G> io faccio quello che dici te attraverso il terminale
<Davide_G> basta che digiti ssh nomeutente@indirizzoipcomputer
<alessandro_> si ma la grafica da terminale è un pò limitata
<Davide_G> si ma e piu veloce
<alessandro_> e comunque bisogna avere sempre quell'indirizzo giusto?
<Davide_G> cmq sia lo puoi fare anche attraverso la gui
<Davide_G> certo
<alessandro_> il problema è che devo collegarmi anche con un tablet
<Davide_G> con la gui ad esempio se usi gnome basta che vai su "connetti al server..."
<alessandro_> quindi io non ho sempre a disposizione un terminale
<Davide_G> cioè sempre in che senso statico?
<Davide_G> può essere anche dinamico solo che ogni volta devi controllare che ip abbia
<alessandro_> come te dicevi di usare il terminale
<Davide_G> che o.s. hai sul tablet
<alessandro_> android
<alessandro_> 3.0 o 3.1
<Davide_G> beh volendo il terminale lo puoi mettere.. io lho scaricata app
<alessandro_> non ricordo bene
<alessandro_> comunque sia
<alessandro_> io volevo evitare questi piccoli problemi
<alessandro_> io da qualsiasi pc con o.s. diversi volevo collegarmi
<alessandro_> e possibile farlo?
<Davide_G> http://www.hardware-programmi.com/2011/09/come-configurare-indirizzo-ip-statico-tablet-android-honeycomb-problemi-wifi/
<Davide_G> cmq si puo fare tutto
<pabloice> salve sto cercando di installare elltube
<pabloice> mi aiutate??
<alessandro_> ma hai capito cosa voglio creare
<pabloice> non  c'è nessuno^??
<Davide_G> vuoi digitare ip e direttamente si accede a quel pc. giusto?
<alessandro_> praticamente da collegarmi da qualsiasi pc io metto l'indirizzo e vedo i file che ho dentro a questo pc
<alessandro_> si esatto
<Davide_G> appunto e ti ho detto come fare da gui
<alessandro_> la prima guida allora seguo
<Davide_G> quello e per l'indirizzo statico
<Davide_G> che release usi di ubuntu?
<alessandro_> ok parto da quella intanto
<alessandro_> 11.10
<pabloice> davide_g, come faccio a installare elltube??
<alessandro_> io non devo toccare il router allora
<Davide_G> pabloice, non lo so
<pabloice> davide_g, mi dice che devo eseguire ma dal terminale non succede niente
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  allora parto con la guida
<Davide_G> si alessandro_ parti con quello
<Davide_G> pabloice, che passaggi fai?
<alessandro_> spero di non combinare disastri
<Davide_G> no tranquillo
<pabloice> ho scaricato il programma e mi ha detto di installare dei programmi preliminari
<pabloice> e li ho installlati
<pabloice> e solo che adesso non sò come installare elltube
<Davide_G> alessandro_, prendo il mio eeepc cosi ti seguo per la connessione perche sul fisso uso ancora la 10.10
<alessandro_> ok
<Davide_G> linkami dove hai scaricato elltube
<pabloice> eh non l'ho scaricato adesso
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  ti aspetto prima di partire allora
<Davide_G> alessandro_, quello dell ip statico fallo pure
<alessandro_> ok
<Davide_G> pabloice, non ti ricordi il sorgente da dove lo hai scaricato?
<pabloice> no
<pabloice> vabbè lo rifacciamo da capo se vuoi
<Davide_G> http://sourceforge.net/projects/elltube/
<Davide_G> questo e un deb quindi non vedo la difficolta ad installarlo
<pabloice> si da qua l'ho scaricato
<pabloice> non sò come fare
<pabloice> non riesco a far partire l'installazione
<Davide_G> sai usare la cli?
<pabloice> no
<pabloice> illuminammi
<Davide_G> la linea di comando
<pabloice> ma sul terminale?
<Davide_G> si
<pabloice> che dovrei scrivere prima di instlla??
<alessandro_> Davide_G, su impostazioni ipv4
<alessandro_> ho messo metodo manuale
<Davide_G> rispondo a tutti 1 sec
<pabloice> che devo fare??
<Davide_G> alessandro_, metti metodo manuale. su indirizzo metti ip che vuoi che rimanga statico, su maschera metti 255.255.255.0 su gateway invece ip del tuo router
<alessandro_> ok fatto cosi
<alessandro_> ora i dns
<alessandro_> io ho alice
<Davide_G> puoi usare i dns di alice o quelli di google o di opendns
<alessandro_> quelli di google quali sono?
<alessandro_> 8.8.8.8 va bene?
<Davide_G> Google DNS 8.8.8.8     8.8.4.4 | OpenDNS 208.67.222.222    208.67.220.220
<Davide_G> pabloice, dal terminale spostati nella cartella dove hai scaricato il programma
<pabloice> devo aprire la cartella da terminale??
<alessandro_> impostati i dns
<alessandro_> però non mi dà la possibilità di salvare la connessione
<Fudish> buona sera a tutti! gentilmente, mi consigliereste il sito per creare indirizzi mail + veloce della terra? grazie
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  ok avevo sbagliato una cosa
<alessandro_> indirizzo mac
<alessandro_> salvo allora
<Davide_G> pabloice, si devi andare nella directory dove hai il file
<alessandro_> ora accendo il tablet e provo?
<pabloice> com'è il comando per aprire??
<Davide_G> ad esempio cd Scaricati
<Davide_G> quando sei dentro
<Davide_G> fai sudo dpkg -i nomedelfile.deb
<Davide_G> e vedi che cosa ti restituisce
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  io ho acceso il tablet
<Davide_G> alessandro_, ora se devi entrare con android non saprei quale sia la procedura
<Davide_G> se fosse ubuntu te lo direi subito
<pabloice> metto . deb come estensione anche se nonn è quella??
<Davide_G> alessandro_, prova a leggere qui: http://dottorblaster.it/2011/09/ssh-con-android-vediamolo-insieme/
<alessandro_> e ma io ho anche bisogno di entrare con il tablet oltre che con un altro pc portatile con ubuntu
<Davide_G> eh no pabloice devi mettere il nome del file che hai scaricato
<pabloice> mi dice che è impossibile aprire
<Davide_G> se digiti ls lo vedi il file?
<pabloice> no perchè sta dentro la cartella scaricati
<BetaBrain> eccomi per poco
<alessandro_> ho installto app su android
<Davide_G> si ma se sei nella cartella scaricati e fai ls allora ci deve essere
<Davide_G> sempre se sei nella directory giusta...
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, allora
<pabloice> dimmi come faccio ad aprire scaricati
<Davide_G> digita pwd e dimmi l'output
<BetaBrain> ti dico 2 cose dopo vado che sono cotto
<BetaBrain> 1 devi settare ip statico
<Davide_G> BetaBrain, lo ha appena fatto
<alessandro_> ho appena fatto un ip statico
<BetaBrain> 3 con figurare il server che sia ftp ssh o altro
<BetaBrain> ok
<pabloice> home/pablo
<Davide_G> ecco allora non sei nella directory Scaricati
<BetaBrain> Davide_G, ok allora deve settare bene le cose
<Davide_G> per spostarti da una directory all'altra devi usare il comando: cd (ovvero change directory)
<Davide_G> quindi: cd Scaricati
<pabloice> e adesso
<pabloice> ?
<Davide_G> ok ora ripeti sudo dpkg -i nomedelpacchettochehaiscaricato
<Davide_G> metti le prime lettere del file e poi premi tab per l'autocompletamento
<pabloice> mi da errore 2
<Davide_G> pastalo
<pabloice> vuol dire che telo devo mettere qua?
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  ho installato connectbot
<pabloice> xhw vuool dire pastalo?
<alessandro_> ora ho digitato in ssh
<alessandro_> nomeutente@indirizzo ip
<alessandro_> e mi chiede la porta
<alessandro_> allora per connettermi via ssh mi chiede
<alessandro_> nome utente@nome host:porta
<alessandro_> Davide_G, che devo mettere?
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  c6 ancora?
<Davide_G> porta 22
<alessandro_> ascolta leggendo la guida mi dice di disconnettere e di riconnettere lo faccio e poi ti dico
<alessandro_> allora io metto nomeutente
<alessandro_> @ indirizzo ip che avevo scelto:22
<ubottu-it> alessandro_: Error: "indirizzo" is not a valid command.
<Davide_G> esatto
<alessandro_> niente
<Davide_G> che cosa ti dice?
<alessandro_> ok ora mi da il simbolo verde
<alessandro_> ora per vedere i file che devo fare?
<Davide_G> ma che cosa stai utilizzando alessandro_
<alessandro_> allora io sto utilizzando il tablet in wifi
<Davide_G> quindi hai scaricato app di android?
<alessandro_> io prima avevo creato una conessione wifi
<alessandro_> si
<Davide_G> ah ecco
<alessandro_> connectbox
<Davide_G> quella mi sa che è testuale...
<alessandro_> che vuol dire testuale?
<Davide_G> a riga di comando e non ha interfaccia grafica..
<alessandro_> esatto
<alessandro_> io ho inserito il nomeutente...
<alessandro_> e mi da il simbolo verde
<Davide_G> vuol dire che è connesso
<alessandro_> e per vedere i file che devo fare?
<Davide_G> che cosa c'e scritto sul programma?
<alessandro_> ora ho chiuso il programma
<alessandro_> lo riaperto e mi dice che lhost si è disconesso
<Davide_G> ho guardato un attimo il programma e in poche parole devi utilizzare i comandi della shell
<alessandro_> ma come nome utente devo mettere il nome della retewifi che ho creato?
<alessandro_> io volevo una cosa che si digitassa da un comune browser
<alessandro_> e che vedessi i file
<alessandro_> facciamo un passo alla volta
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  allora intanto facciamo una verifica se ho impostato giusto il mio indirizzo ip statico
<alessandro_> per verificarlo do il comando ifconfig giusto?
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  c6 ancora?
<Davide_G> si esatto
<alessandro_> dato il comando che devo verificare?
<Davide_G> non ho capito
<alessandro_> nella guida nella parte finale
<alessandro_> mi dice di dare il comando ifconfig
<Davide_G> si lo devi digitare sul terminale
<alessandro_> si lo fatto
<alessandro_> e di verificare su inet addr
<Davide_G> da li vedi che ip hai
<alessandro_> ci sia l'indirizzo ip che avevo scelto
<alessandro_> io non vedo inet addr
<Davide_G> seconda riga
<alessandro_> io vedo un'altro indirizzo
<Davide_G> digita questo: ifconfig | grep inet
<Davide_G> cosi come lho scritto
<alessandro_> digitato
<alessandro_> io avevo scelto come indirizzo ip 192.168.1.100
<alessandro_> io non lo vedo quello
<alessandro_> eppure internet funziona
<Davide_G> dopo averlo digitato che cosa ti dice?
<alessandro_> mi da inet
<alessandro_> inet6
<alessandro_> ti pasto che è meglio
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/797724/
<alessandro_> ecco qui Davide_G
<Davide_G> 192.168.1.3
<Davide_G> non e quello che hai messo te....
<alessandro_> no
<alessandro_> io nelaa scheda ipv4
<alessandro_> ho scelto 192.168.1.100
<Davide_G> vai sul terminale e digita: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Davide_G> e pastami il risultato
<alessandro_> auto lo
<alessandro_> iface lo inet loopback
<Davide_G> solo quello?
<alessandro_> si solo questo
<alessandro_> perchè? che deve uscire?
<alessandro_> io volevo una cosa molto più semplice
<alessandro_> mi sà che mi dovro prendere un server e buttarci tutto dentro
<alessandro_> e che lo volevo creare io se era possibile
<Davide_G> aspetta
<alessandro_> volevo creare un server da poter accedere da qualsiasi postazione
<Davide_G> fa strano cmq che non ti tenga ip
<Davide_G> cmq e solo da fare una volta questo lavoro..
<alessandro_> si si son convinto che è solo una volta
<alessandro_> ma secondo me dipende dal router
<Davide_G> leggi qui
<Davide_G> htthttp://www.areanetworking.it/linux-assegnare-un-ip-statico-alla-scheda-di-rete.htmlp://www.areanetworking.it/linux-assegnare-un-ip-statico-alla-scheda-di-rete.html
<alessandro_> ci saranno delle configurazioni li da fare
<alessandro_> il link non è giusto
<Davide_G> http://www.areanetworking.it/linux-assegnare-un-ip-statico-alla-scheda-di-rete.html
<alessandro_> devo fare quella guida
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  devo solo leggerla?
<Davide_G> si la leggi e poi fai quello che dice
<alessandro_> ma qui combino guai però
<Davide_G> no perche fai il backup
<Davide_G> e cmq sia sono solo 3 righe da mettere...
<alessandro_> no non mi fido di questo
<alessandro_> ho troppa paura che non vada a buon fine come non è andato a buon fine quello che abbiamo fatto fin ora
<alessandro_> già con il primo comando mi blocco
<alessandro_> solo dando il su
<alessandro_> gli do la password
<alessandro_> e mi dice autenticazione non riuscita
<alessandro_> vedi un pò
<Davide_G> perhce devi mettere la pass di root
<Davide_G> se non lhai mai messi non ti fa accedere...
<Davide_G> vado a zzz
<alessandro_> io metto la pass di root
<Davide_G> notte
<alessandro_> ma si può creare un server
<alessandro_> io una volta ho creato lampp
<alessandro_> ti dice niente?
<Davide_G> no...
<alessandro_> xampp
<alessandro_> nianche
<Davide_G> eh no
<Davide_G> mi disp
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-31
<ilciano86> buonasera..praticamente in poche parole ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito,ho masterizzato la iso e lanciato l'installazione(premetto che è la prima volta che lo installo e non so come funziona perche mi è stato suggerito da un amico) solo che ho un piccolo problema...una volta terminata l'installazione il pc mi si riavvia però al suo riavvio mi rimane la schermata rosa e non mi carica il desktop...
<MoL0ToV> buona notte ormai :P
<ilciano86> :P
<MoL0ToV> schermata rosa?
<MoL0ToV> viola vuoi dire?
<ilciano86> si..lo sfondo diciamo...
<ilciano86> eh si
<MoL0ToV> ehh prova a premere esc
<ilciano86> nn fa niente
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe sparire lo sfondo e uscirti la lista dei comandi
<ilciano86> l'unica cosa che posso fare è ctrl +alt+canc per spegner eil pc
<MoL0ToV> allora riavvia, e appena appare lo sfondo rosa premi esc
<MoL0ToV> così vedi l'avanzamento dell'avvio
<ilciano86> ah
<ilciano86> ci provo subito...
<ilciano86> se tante volte non funzionasse?
<MoL0ToV> diomio rosina ha una connessione iol
<MoL0ToV> non sapevo esistesse ancora
<ilciano86> ok va beh...grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto!!
<MoL0ToV> ?
<MoL0ToV> avrà risolto? mah...
<enzotib> giorno
<gigirock> allora riassumendo: pc portatile almeno 3 generazioni fa: usb 1.0 fottuta sk ethernet sulla mb fottuta wifi ok , cd dvd legge poco e male. Ethernet possibile usando sk pci . hard disk ata due partizioni una ntfs con xp e una ext4 formattata erroneamente... chiaramente non c'e' + nessun boot ... come faccio ad avviarlo ?
<cristian_c> gigirock, il grub non appare?
<gigirock> cristian_c il grub era installato nella directory ext4 che ora e' stata piallata.....
<cristian_c> gigirock, allora è questo il motivo per cui non boota
<gigirock> cristian_c perfetto.... alloro come risolvo ?
<gigirock> ho provato con una live ma se installo grub mi dice che manca la directory /boot
<gian_> ciao jester
<ugone> gigirock, ci son delle iso che ti fanno partire il primo sist sul disco
<ugone> ma ora non trovo il link
<cristian_c> gigirock, quante partizioni ci sono attualmente?
<ugone> gigirock, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ugone> e ti fa partire almeno win
<gigirock> ugone ma prendo supergrub2 o rescatux ?
<ugone> avevo provato supergrub ma rescatux è l'evoluzione
<ugone> per cui direi il secondo
<gian_> ho inserito il cd lo fatto partire e mi ha chiesto prova libera
<ugone> per l'installazione del nuovo sist op potresti estrarre l'hd e metterlo sotto un altro pc, installare  e poi rimetterlo sotto 98 su 100 va tutto
<gigirock> ugone buona idea.... ma devo vedere se ho ata ide ....
<gian_> durante la preparazione d'installazione mi chiede lo spazio di memoria minimo e se sia connesso a internet poi seleziono terze parti vado avanti ma non procede
<gigirock> gian_ ma 6 connesso a internet ?
<gian_> mi chiede il tipo d'installazione guidato e ridimensionato
<gian_> si ora e partito
<gian_> ci sono 4 tipi d'installazione
<gian_> il 1° guidato e ridimensionato
<gigirock> gian_ hai preparato le partizioni ?
<gian_> ridimensionare sici e terze parti gli altri 3 su disco intero
<gian_> non me la chiesto
<gian_> faccio il primo?
<gigirock> gian_ devi avere spazio disponibile su quel disco... ce' gia' il windows ?
<gigirock> gian_ fermo !
<gian_> si
<gian_> ce anche manuale
<gian_> mi chiede 11% del disco rigido
<gian_> dove installare kubuntu
<gian_> allora che faccio
<gian_> se vado su manuale posso deciderlo io
<gian_> ci sei gigi
<gian_> guarda che lo sto installando su un'altro pc
<gian_> non su questo dove sto chattando
<gian_> ho digitato manuale e mi chiede d'impostare le partizioni manualmente
<gigirock> perfetto gian_ allora imposta per la partizione libera e punto di partenza /
<jester-> gigirock: per impostare la partizione bisogna averla, usa installa accanto
<jester-> gian_: installa accanto
<jester-> non hai una partizione libera
<gigirock> gian_ installa accanto
<gian_> senti ora vado a mangiare ci sentiamo dopo
<jester-> gigirock: quanto è grande il disco
<gian_> 320 gb
<gian_> ci sentiamo dopo
<jester-> gian_: quindi 11% del disco va piu che bene
<jester-> conferma le proposte che ti fa l'installer
<gian_> rieccomi non mi ha chiesto installa accanto
<enzotib> ahi ahi
<Robbonzo> ciao gente
<roby_> ciao, auguriii, buon anno
<gigirock> salve..... dalla 11.04 posso zompare alla 12.10 ?
<HoldenC> sono 3 aggiornamenti, fai prima a reinstallare
<SimonEsper> salve a tutti
<SimonEsper> ragazzi, stavo copiando dei files su una chiavetta Kingston dt101g2 da 8gb e la stavo rimuovendo dal mio portatile, solo che sbadatamente l'ho rimossa prima ancora che il processo di rimozione sicura fosse finito
<SimonEsper> ora provandola a collegare ad ubuntu 10.04
<SimonEsper> che uso sul fisso, non mi viene più riconosciuta
<SimonEsper> ne tantomeno sul portatile
<SimonEsper> c'è un modo per riuscire a formattarla? da riga di comando?
<SimonEsper> poiché con strumenti grafici non riesco a trovarla
<jester-> SimonEsper: controlla che gparted la vede, se si la formatti, se non la usi come portachiavi
<SimonEsper> guarda ho provato con il gestore dischi
<SimonEsper> che ho trovato su gnome ma nulla
<SimonEsper> ora provo con gparted...
<jester-> SimonEsper: è attaccata?
<jester-> SimonEsper: sudo fdisk -l e fa vedere nel pastebin
<SimonEsper> jester-: ok un attimo
<jester-> !paste | SimonEsper
<ubot-it> SimonEsper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SimonEsper> jester-: eccoti l'output http://pastebin.com/UzZyBXC3
<SimonEsper> solo che ora fdisk sembra essersi bloccato
<SimonEsper> :-O
<jester-> SimonEsper: non la caga, è andata
<SimonEsper> tutto ciò è davvero strano
<SimonEsper> per una copia andata a cazzo mi si sono fregati i file system?
<jester-> SimonEsper: non è strano, si è scassato il supporto
<jester-> fosse solo il fs la vedrebbe
<HoldenC> hmm, SimonEsper disconnettila, riconnettila e controlla dmesg
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: greppo la parola kingston nell'output?
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, no, fai   dmesg | tail -n30
<HoldenC> e metti su pastebin
<HoldenC> jester-, che si rompa fisicamente la chiavetta e' raro...
<jester-> HoldenC: scassa la superficie del supporto
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: http://pastebin.com/FjyQ5t5L
<jester-> dicono
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: asp prova questo
<SimonEsper> http://pastebin.com/z30rD7N2
<SimonEsper> ho ridato il comando
<SimonEsper> non so quanto possa centrare ma dando il comando lsusb
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, sembra che ora la veda, prova  sudo fdisk -l
<SimonEsper> leggo un kingston
<jester-> è che non vedendo il device che cazzo fai
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: http://pastebin.com/GAg83qV8
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, se fai:  sudo fdisk /dev/sdf    ti da errore?
<SimonEsper> il programma non restituisce nulla, il puntatore lampeggia...
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, sai usare fdisk? dovresti ricreare il volume e la partizione
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: non ho mai usato fdisk
<SimonEsper> facendo partire gparted, si ferma su rilevamento dispositivi e non va avanti
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, esci da fdisk
<SimonEsper> ok
<HoldenC> poi rilancia   sudo fdisk /dev/sdf   e metti su paste quello che esce
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: non esce nulla il programma sembra bloccarsi
<SimonEsper> il puntatore rimane fermo ad inizio riga
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, controlla dmesg per errori
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, assicurati anche che non sia un problema di connettore... a lungo andare i contatti delle prese usb si allentano
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: non penso dipenda da quello dato che neanche sul portatile viene più riconosciuta
<SimonEsper> comunque dando dmesg questo è l'output http://pastebin.com/FsNkxAVw
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, ci sono diversi errori di lettura... boh, magari e' andata davvero
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: la cosa strana è che me l'hanno regalato neanche 2 mesi fa
<HoldenC> SimonEsper, allora sei fortunato, e' ancora in garanzia
<SimonEsper> ho solo fatto operazioni di scrittura e rimozione di dati dalla periferica...
<SimonEsper> HoldenC: il problema è che essendo un regalo non ho lo scontrino... >.<
<SimonEsper> comunque è possibile che per un problema di rimozione andata a male mi si freghi tutto?
<jester-> SimonEsper: nemmeno winz la vede?
<SimonEsper> jester-: non avendo windows non ho ancora provato
<jester-> amico/amica con winz?
<HoldenC> ti diro' la verita', per esperienza diretta, tante volte la chiave viene rimossa troppo presto, ma al max si rovina il file system, si riformatta e via
<jester-> a me è capitato che in winz la vedesse e in linux no
<jester-> facile che in winz sia riformattabile
<SimonEsper> jester-: ho provato con mac e non rileva nulla...
<jester-> mac non è winz
<SimonEsper> proverò con windows se mi capita...
<SimonEsper> jester-: lo so...
<jester-> SimonEsper: metti un winz in vbox che serve sempre
<SimonEsper> comunque grazie ancora dell'aiuto...
<SimonEsper> jester-: si sto provando adesso con windows da virtualbox
<SimonEsper> solo che se non la rileva nel sistema come fa a rilevarla in vbox?
<jester-> appunto
<SimonEsper> wait, questo è strano
<SimonEsper> da vbox me la rileva...
<jester-> il sistema la vede solo da dmsg dice pure che è un tot di giga
<SimonEsper> ma mi da un errore vbox
<jester-> poi non riuscendo a dialogarci la molla
<SimonEsper> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/9907/shot1356968633.png
<SimonEsper> boh
<jester-> la spefanza è che la veda e la formatti winz normale
<jester-> speranza*
<SimonEsper> cavolacci, non ho neanche un pc con windows sopra :-S
<SimonEsper> ora vado grazie di tutto!
<Guest1792> saalve ..qualcuna mi puo aiutare nella configurazione di uno scanner boeder?
<MoL0ToV> non hai proprio altro da fare che configurare quel derelitto di scanner l'ultimo dell'anno? :PPP
<MoL0ToV> eheheh
<MoL0ToV> è usb?
<Guest1792> e un vecchi scanner della boeder
<Guest1792> lo vede con lsusb
<MoL0ToV> cosa ti da lsusb?
<Guest1792> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 05cb:1483 PowerVision Technologies, Inc. PV8630 interface (scanners, webcams)
<Guest1792> e vero e un relitto ...
<MoL0ToV> niente non è supportato
<MoL0ToV> non può funzionare
<MoL0ToV> http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html#Z-BOEDER
<MoL0ToV> prendine uno compatibile su ebay a 20 euro e via che fai prima
<Guest1792> ok...grazie
<Guest1792> ok...grazie
<MoL0ToV> oppure se conosci il c
<MoL0ToV> http://www.sane-project.org/contrib.html
<MoL0ToV> c'è chi fa puzzle l'ultimo dell'anno.. e chi sviluppa un backend  per lo scanner :D
<MoL0ToV> hp di solito è la marca per cui esistono più driver per linux
<MoL0ToV> se devi comprarne uno nuovo
<MoL0ToV> o usato su ebay
<MoL0ToV> controlla qui se è supportato http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html
<MoL0ToV> prima di prenderlo
<Maverick> salve
<Maverick> ho un prblema con ubuntu 10.10
<Maverick> chi mi può aiutare
<Maverick> ?
<Guest1792> come il c?
<MoL0ToV> è un linguaggio di programmazione
<MoL0ToV> gurda questo è supportato http://www.ebay.it/itm/HP-ScanJet-3400C-SCANNER-da-tavolo-/170966966370?pt=Scanner&hash=item27ce6ce062&_uhb=1
<Guest1792> e vero su ebay si trovano a poco,  prendo hp almeno non sbaglio
<MoL0ToV> oppure http://www.ebay.it/itm/stampante-scanner-casse-HP-/271127341797?pt=Stampanti_e_plotter&hash=item3f2072eae5&_uhb=1#ht_675wt_1399
<MoL0ToV> a meno che non ti serva uno scanner professionale molto più veloce
<MoL0ToV> questi sonolentini
<MoL0ToV> lenti
<Army1994> salve
<Guest1792> lo uso raramente non importa se e lento.
<Army1994> avrei un problema, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest1792> ciao a tutti e grazie
<Army1994> c'è qualcuno?
<Maverick> che tipo di problema
<Army1994> devo riscrivere la tabella partizioni
<Army1994> con testdisk
<jester-> Army1994: ricrearla?
<Army1994> si
<jester-> = perdere tutto
<Army1994> è successo un problema con le recovery di wondows
<Army1994> ho un dualboot
<jester-> Army1994: usa gparted ma equivale a ripartizionare tutto
<Army1994> infatti stavo provando con testdisk per recuperarle, ma non so come farlo funzionare
<jester-> Army1994: che io sappia ricreare la tabella si perde tutto il contenuto dell'ahd
<jester-> Army1994: la fa gparted
<Army1994> non so, ho letto che con testdisk si può rifare senza cancellare tutto
<jester-> Army1994: menu Dispositivo
<jester-> Army1994: curati holden che se ne intende
<jester-> Army1994: lanciando sudo testdisk hai una gui minimale
 * MoL0ToV dedica http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KJFHkZGPac a Maverick (soprattutto lento più che violento...)
<Maverick> dedica http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNS-UGYzKGA a  MoL0toV
<MoL0ToV> ahahah
<MoL0ToV> gentile la gente quando l'aiuti
<MoL0ToV> beh ragazzi buon anno a tutti!
<MoL0ToV> bye
<leonardomilleuno> ciao
<leonardomilleuno> il terminale non riconosce alcuni comandi, tipo cd
<leonardomilleuno> se lo disinstallo, mi chiede di disinstallare anche ubuntu-desktop- system, che posso fare?
<leonardomilleuno> volevo re-installarlo
<leonardomilleuno> non lo so, l'ho reinstallato
<leonardomilleuno> ma il comando cd non fa
<LoZio> salve e auguri a tutti
<white-warrior> Happy GNU Year 2013
<gian_> sera a tutti buon anno 2013
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-01
<gian_> ho installato kubuntu in italiano ma l'interfaccia e in inglese come mai?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nyjkkyjn> vorrei installare le librerie per l'algebra ATLAS ottimizzate.. ma quelle nei repository sono generiche.. C'è un modo per compilare correttamente un pacchetto con le librerie in modo che sia compatibile con i programmi normalmente dipendenti su BLAS..
<nyjkkyjn> ?
<nyjkkyjn> e presenti nel repository?
<nyjkkyjn> senza il bisogno di compilare anche quelli...?
<nyjkkyjn> ah scusate, uso ubuntu 12.10 (quantal)..
<Davide_G> buon anno a tutti
<nyjkkyjn> buon anno a tutti
<Akhilleus> chi mi dice come cambiare l'icona del pannello predefinita di thunderbird?????
<Akhilleus> nel percorso /usr/share/icons non la trovo
<biagio> dopo aver scaricato l´ultima versione 12.10 32bit server   e copiata su cd non si avvia per l´installazione
<biagio> qualcuno mi puo´dare una mano
<dod> biagio controllato md5?
<dod> se non corrisponde a quello fornito dove hai scaricato la iso devi rimasterizzare. alla velocita' piu' bassa permessa dal tuo masterizzatore. prima di masterizzare controlla md5, te lo da' il software quando carichi la iso per masterizzarla. deve corrispondere a quello indicato sul sito internet altrimenti la iso non e' buona e devi riscaricarla
<biagio> grazie dod  adesso provo a rimasterizzarlo  su cd dvd   il problema e che se metto la versione masterizzata  11.04 se la prende invece quella nuova no
<biagio> dod che vuol dire md5??
<dod> biagio e' un indice
<dod> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<dod> biagio non conosco la server. la server non ha il desktop installato. quindi se parte ti da' una shell di sistema. comandi su sfondo nero.
<biagio> dod non funziona da me
<remix_tj> non funziona?
<remix_tj> cosa non funziona? md5 ?
<biagio> il mio pc e un intel i3 nuovissimo e vergine senza esserci stata installata nessun sistema
<remix_tj> biagio: ma ce l'avrai un pc da cui hai scaricato la iso e masterizzato, no?
<biagio> remix_tj  se metto la versione ubuntu 11.04 parte senza problemi
<remix_tj> biagio: ho capito
<remix_tj> ma tu hai controllato l'md5 della iso della 12.10 prima di masterizzarla?
<biagio> no
<remix_tj> eh, potrebbe essere quello il problema
<biagio> come faccio a capire quale versione scaricare
<remix_tj> versione? scaricare?
<remix_tj> no, biagio non ci siamo capiti
<remix_tj> tu hai già scaricato la iso di ubuntu server 12.10?
<biagio> si
<remix_tj> bene
<biagio> lo anche masterizzat
<remix_tj> sul pc che stai usando ora hai linux o windows?
<biagio> window7
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> allora
<biagio> si ma voglio installarlo su un pc nuovo senza ancora esserci installato nessun sistema
<remix_tj> biagio: segui queste istruzioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Windows relativamente a winMD5SUM
<remix_tj> si ma biagio queste sono operazioni *di controllo*
<remix_tj> per vedere se l'immagine che hai scaricato è corretta o va riscaricata
<biagio> ok grazie adesso ci guardo
<remix_tj> devi fare questo controllo sul file iso per vedere se è scaricato correttamente
<remix_tj> se il codice che ti esce da winmd5sum è differente da quello riportato sulla pagina alla voce ubuntu-12.10
<remix_tj> allora vuol dire che devi riscaricare l'immagine, altrimenti il problema è un altro
<gian_> ciao
<gian_> ho installato kubuntu in italiano ma l'interfacia e in inglese
<gian_> come si fa a disinstallare kubuntu
<gian_> ?
<gian_> si puo fare da windows
<gian_> ?
<gian_> qualcuno mi dia una mano
<gian_> e poi su kubuntu la rete non va
<davyde84> perche non funziona il comando git?
<abc> salve io ho ubuntu 11.10 e non risco ad utilizzarlo perchè  dopo poco che il sistema è caricato la schermata si blocca e successivamente lo schermo diventa nero. anche con le precedenti versioni dava questo problema. a volte lo fa subito a volte dopo un po' che lavoro. come posso risolvere?
<cityplace> Buona sera e Buon anno a tutti ragazzi... Volevo chiedervi una piccola cosa.. io ho un portatile su cui ho installato ubuntu. Volevo sapere se esiste un modo per fare un "backup" di tutto tutto il sistema. Mi spiego meglio.. Se installo un altro sistema operativo, e non mi piace.. Posso tornare tramite il backup ad ubuntu? senza perdere i dati e quant'altro?
<remix_tj> cityplace: che altro sistema operativo? Puoi fare l'immagine del disco con ubuntu e poi installare quel che vuoi. Se non ti va bene ritorni indietro ripristinando l'immagine
<remix_tj> l'immagine la puoi fare con degli strumenti come clonezilla
<cityplace> remix_tj grazie per la tua risposta
<cityplace> vorrei mettere xp
<remix_tj> cityplace: puoi eventualmente installarlo su un altra partizione (dual boot) o su una macchina virtuale
<remix_tj> ti risparmia il problema di dover fare backup/restore & co
<cityplace> quindi devo avere clonezilla?
<xiaoy> cityplace, http://cdonner.com/partition-cloning-with-clonezilla.htm
<xiaoy> clonezilla e ghost vanno entrambi ok
<Valgio63> Buon Anno a tutti, c'è nessuno?
<Valgio63> Ops non avevo visto, Buon Anno SimonaG
<Valgio63> Ho un problema con la finestra che compare dopo aver scelto "Arresta" in Ubuntu 11.10, non compare più!
<Valgio63> L'unico modo che ho per riavviare è Termina Sessione, da lì le cose sono normali.
<Guest78572> salve posso chiedere aiuto sono nuovo ho questo problema  oggi mi ha fatto un aggiornamento  Ubuntu Linux Kernel 3.7.O in poche parole nn parte e son rientrato con la versione prima
<Guest78572> pero non so come rimuoverlo e tenere solo la vecchia versione senza che si selezioni lui per primo
<jester-> Guest78572: 3.7 non è versione di serie
<jester-> Guest78572: se da propose è almeno rc
<Guest78572> a capito quindi ho sbagliato io qualcosa come posso rimuoverlo
<jester-> Guest78572: parti con la versione precedente e poi levi la linux.image del 3-7
<Guest78572> senza fare danni
<jester-> quindi togli o disattivi il repo ciofeca che te lo ha messo
<Guest78572> ok adesso io che comando posso dare per rimuoverlo
<jester-> Guest78572: fallo da sofware center, cerchi linux-image
<Guest78572> ok sei gentile
<jester-> Guest78572: o installati syanaptic ce softcenter è una ciofeca
<Guest78572> una domanda ho scritto linux-image mi dice install ho devo proprio scrivere anche i numeri
<jester-> Guest78572: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jester-> Guest78572: più cerca synapitc gestore pacchetti in amministrazione
<jester-> usa la ricerca bottone lente e mettila per nome, quindi scrivi linux.image che vedi l'effetto
<Guest78572> a ok ho trovato quello da rimuovere  3.7.0.7.11
<Guest78572> sei stato gentile
<jester-> Guest78572: poi menu impostazioni-->reoposytory e risattiva i proposed
<jester-> o togli eventuale ppa aggiunto
<Guest78572> ok una domanda devo aggiornare il grub?
<jester-> Guest78572: o fa in automatico rimuovendo o aggiungendo un kernel
<Guest78572> riavvio e vedo se ho risolto gentile davvero e buon anno
<Valgio63> risalve qualcuno mi aiuta con Ubuntu 11.10?
<jester-> Valgio63: circa?
<Valgio63> Hai presente la rotellina in alto a destra?
<Valgio63> Quando premo Arresta non mi da più la finestra con ala scelta per riavviare.
<Valgio63> Se faccio Termina sessione invece va tutto bene.
<Valgio63> Cos agli è preso?
<jester-> Valgio63: dr gnome shell pigia alt col menu a tendina aperto
<Valgio63> Scusa mi sono perso.. dr ???
<jester-> Valgio63: clicca la rotella e quando apre il menu pigia alt
<Valgio63> Ok non succede niente.
<Robbonzo> jester-, non è detto che abbia gnome 3
<jester-> Valgio63: hai la barra sinistra?
<jester-> Robbonzo: se nonlo dalui che ha
<Valgio63> Intendi la unity? si.
<jester-> Valgio63: unity --reset
<Valgio63> da terminale?
<jester-> yess
<Valgio63> sudo?
<jester-> poi riavvia la sessione
<jester-> senza
<Valgio63> ok ci provo poi ti faccio sapere.
<jester-> Valgio63: se perdura fai anche
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Valgio63> Scusa jester, poi riavvia la sessione senza....cosa?
<jester-> Valgio63: termina sessione e rientra
<Valgio63> ah ok
<clay> buon anno a tutti
<clay> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10.. c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Valgio63> rieccomi jasper ! perdura perdura. Infatti se premo arresta lui .....aarresta!
<Valgio63> Ridammi i passi per favore.
<Valgio63> Il tutto è successo dopo che ho installato la Docky.
<Valgio63> ehi jasper ci sei ancora?
<jester-> Valgio63: toglila la doky la va minga daccordo con unity
<Valgio63> jasper-- cis ei?
<xiaoy> Valgio63, credo si chiami jester-
<Valgio63> OOPPS  Scusa :)))
<Valgio63> Jester- ci sei sempre??
<Valgio63> Aiutooooo
<BARATTIN> ragazzi ho insallato ubuntu in dual bot con w 7, però ora non riesco ad accendere il pc con ubuntu
<BARATTIN> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> BARATTIN, cosa fa all'avvio?
<BARATTIN> parte w7
<krabador> BARATTIN, hai la schermata di grub?
<BARATTIN> krabador no!!
<krabador> BARATTIN, vuol dire che non è stato installato il boor loader nella partizione che va in boot
<krabador> *boot
<BARATTIN> krabador, e cosa devo fare?
<krabador> BARATTIN, puoi entrare in live ed installare il bootloader nella partizione interessata
<BARATTIN> e come faccio?
<krabador> BARATTIN, o reinstallare ubuntu, facendo attenzione che durante l'installazione, al momento in cui viene chiesto, il boot loader si installi nella partizione giusta
<krabador> BARATTIN, con quale supporto hai installato ubuntu?
<BARATTIN> krabador usb
<krabador> BARATTIN, fai partire ubuntu dalla usb, e puoi fare entrambe le cose
<MoL0ToV> che 2 scatole mi hanno bannato da #ubuntu.. vabbè
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno può chiedere di sbannarmi? pls
<BARATTIN> krabador non so fare ne una ne l'altra
<MoL0ToV> BARATTIN, hai installato ubuntu su un pc dove c'era windows 7 o 8?
<BARATTIN> MolOtoV 7
<MoL0ToV> e hai mantenuto windows 7?
<BARATTIN> si
<MoL0ToV> e non boota al riavvio? è quello il problrma?
<BARATTIN> l'avvio è normale, parte w7
<MoL0ToV> però non ti esce grub, giusto?
<BARATTIN> esatto
<MoL0ToV> probabilmente il tuo pc ha un bios tarocco EFI o UEFI
<BARATTIN> il grub è la schermata che ti fa scegliere?
<MoL0ToV> si
<MoL0ToV> con bios EFI o UEFI c'è una procedura apposta da seguire
<BARATTIN> e quindi cosa faccio?
<krabador> BARATTIN, scusa, di quanto tempo fa è il pc?
<MoL0ToV> i bios efi sono fatti apposta per impedire di eseguire sistemi operativi diversi da quelli microsoft
<BARATTIN> 2  anni
<MoL0ToV> la procedura è questa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MoL0ToV> chemodello è il pc?
<BARATTIN> è un asus eee pc 1011
<MoL0ToV> uhm allora non credo sia efi
<beach90> ciaooo
<BARATTIN> quindi?
<MoL0ToV> probabilmente invece di installare grub in /dev/sda l'hai installato da un'altra parte
<MoL0ToV> wela beach90
<beach90> ciao molotov
<beach90> vorrei alcune informazioni riguardanti ubuntu
<krabador> BARATTIN, carica ubuntu dalla penna usb, poi da terminale installi grub nella partizione di boot, che è quella con win7
<BARATTIN> krabador come faccio a installare il grub?
<krabador> BARATTIN, cosi' http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<beach90> devo installare ubuntu sul mio notebook, dove prima avevo una partizione x i dati e l altra per il sistema
<BARATTIN> adesso provo!
<beach90> se installo ubuntu sulla partizione dove prima c era seven, quella dei dati me la vede il sistema?
<beach90> o devo formattare?
<krabador> BARATTIN, ?
<BARATTIN> krabador sto facendo
<MoL0ToV> si
<MoL0ToV> ricordati di installare grub in /dev/sda
<MoL0ToV> sull'MBR in pratica
<beach90> ciaoè? scusa ma nn conosco il sistema
<MoL0ToV> beach90, devi fare fdisk -l e vedere come sono messe le partizioni
<MoL0ToV> windows 7 e 8 hanno una partizione di 100 mega iniziale
<MoL0ToV> di solito sda1
<MoL0ToV> poi c'è la partizione windows che dovrebbe essere sda2
<MoL0ToV> e tu a sto punto dovresti avere anche sda3
<beach90> io sul mio le ho create io le partizioni...
<MoL0ToV> che è la terza partizione dei dati
<MoL0ToV> ma controlla che sia così, prima di procedere devi avere bene in mente quali sono le partizioni e cossa contengono
<beach90> se ora installo ubvuntu su quella del sistema, quella dei dati me la vede?
<MoL0ToV> se cancelli windows la partizione da 100 mega la puoi segare
<MoL0ToV> tanto non serve a nulla
<MoL0ToV> e anche la seconda
<MoL0ToV> si per vedertela te la vede
<BARATTIN> hahhaa io avevo installato ubuntu in sda 3
<MoL0ToV> però se non vuoi mantenere windows butta anche la partizione da 100 mega che è inutile
<beach90> ok ok mi interessava sapere quello xkè mi interessano i dati..
<beach90> il resto tolgo tutto
<MoL0ToV> BARATTIN, la puoi installare dove vuoi! linux è flessibile, non è come windows che ogni volta che vuoi personalizzare scassa le balle...
<MoL0ToV> sei tu padrone del tuo pc, che decidi come procedere
<beach90> un altra domanda?
<BARATTIN> a ok! comq se faccio sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev mi dice che non esiste
<beach90> posso far partire l installazione da una pen drive?
<MoL0ToV> certo
<MoL0ToV> è anche piu veloce rispetto al cd
<beach90> come devo fare?io ora ho il l immagine iso del sistema...
<MoL0ToV> ci sono tool anche per windows che ti creano la chiavetta autoavviabile a partire dall'immagine iso di ubuntu, usa google
<BARATTIN> krabador se faccio sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev mi dice che non esiste
<MoL0ToV> poi devi entrare nel bios e impostare la chiavetta usb come prima in ordine di avvio
<MoL0ToV> riavvi e parte
<MoL0ToV> selezioni italiano, prova ubuntu ecc...
<MoL0ToV> BARATTIN, fai fdisk -l e fai  copia incolla su pastebin.ca
<BARATTIN> cosa? pastebin.ca?
<MoL0ToV> è un sito per fare copia incolla del test oe linkarlo
<BARATTIN> ma di cosa devo fare copia?
<MoL0ToV> fdisk -l
<MoL0ToV> anzi sudo fdisk -l
<BARATTIN> ma non capisco io scrivo sul terminale sudo fdisk -1  e dopo?
<BARATTIN> non sono riuscito mettere il grub, non è cambiato nnt
<krabador> BARATTIN, cosa ti restituisce il comando" sudo fdisk -l " da terminale?
<MoL0ToV> BARATTIN, devi andare per ordine
<BARATTIN> adesso ricarico il live
<MoL0ToV> dai:  sudo fdisk -l
<MoL0ToV> e facci vedere cosa ti restituisce
<BARATTIN> si un'attimo
<BARATTIN2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -1 fdisk: invalid option -- '1' Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]         
<BARATTIN2> ecco cosa mi da
<MoL0ToV> l
<MoL0ToV> non 1
<MoL0ToV> hai festeggiato alla grande ieri?? :P
<BARATTIN2> hahaha!! è una l
<BARATTIN2> ok allora rifaccio tutto
<MoL0ToV> che dite a quanto arriverà questo gioiellino? http://www.ebay.it/itm/Apple-MacBook-Pro-15-Retina-Intel-Core-i7-quad-core-a-2-3GHz-8-GB-Ram-256-GB-/181054640081?pt=Mac&hash=item2a27b28fd1&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1414
<MoL0ToV> se rimanesse a 800 lo prenderei quasi quasi ;P
<BARATTIN2> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x7a8032ea     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   209717247   104857600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2  
<BARATTIN2> MoLOToV, mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<MoL0ToV> copia incolla su pastebin.ca
<MoL0ToV> che qui non si legge niente... è tutto sformattato
<BARATTIN2> ho copiato la
<BARATTIN2> e ora?
<MoL0ToV> mandaci il link
<MoL0ToV> che lo guardiamo
<MoL0ToV> che parto ragazzi! :D
<BARATTIN2> http://pastebin.ca/2298543
<BARATTIN2> vado a mangiare a dopo
<MoL0ToV> l'altro comando non questo
<MoL0ToV> sudo fdisk -l
<davyde84> MoL0ToV: 800 euri per un portatile non sono un po' troppini?
<leonardomilleuno> sera
<leonardomilleuno> ho installato kubuntu. Dopo un primo aggiornamento, quando vado nel Muon software center mi dice
<leonardomilleuno> impossibile scaricare il pacchetto
<leonardomilleuno> il sistema dei pacchetti è impegnato da un altra applicazione
<leonardomilleuno> l'aveva fatto anche in gnome
<MoL0ToV> davyde84, è un mac da 2300 euri nuovo... l'asta parte da 800 ma mi sache si impennerà! :)
<MoL0ToV> leonardomilleuno, ci vari metodi per aggiornare, apt da linea di comando, software center, synaptic, update-amanger
<MoL0ToV> non può funzionare più di un sistema contemporaneamente
<MoL0ToV> evidentemente tu ne hai 2 avviati
<MoL0ToV> devi chiudere uno dei 2
<leonardomilleuno> MoLOToV vorrei la linea dei comandi
<MoL0ToV> allora chiudi tutte le varie finestre di aggiornamento
<MoL0ToV> e avvia un terminale
<leonardomilleuno> si
<leonardomilleuno> avviato , sull'altro computer con kubuntu
<leonardomilleuno> dimmi pure
<leonardomilleuno> avevo dato una volta il dpkg --configure-a
<leonardomilleuno> ma non fa
<MoL0ToV> quello  serve quando rimani a metà instalazione bloccata
<MoL0ToV> dai apt-get update
<MoL0ToV> e poi
<MoL0ToV> apt-get upgrade
<leonardomilleuno> si
<leonardomilleuno> avevo ragione:
<leonardomilleuno> mi ha detto di dare dpkg --configure -a!
<leonardomilleuno> il problema persiste
<leonardomilleuno> dando sudo apt-get upgrade mi dice
<leonardomilleuno> impossibile acquisire il blocco var/lib/dpkg/lock
<leonardomilleuno> Molotov: che fare?
<leonardomilleuno> scusa
<leonardomilleuno> any idea?
<MoL0ToV> scusa ero di fuori
<MoL0ToV> sei sicuro di non avere altri programmi di aggiornamento aperti?
<leonardomilleuno> si
<leonardomilleuno> hai il comando?
<MoL0ToV> prova con sudo
<MoL0ToV> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<leonardomilleuno> si, riprovo
<leonardomilleuno> no, non fa niente, l'ho già dato prima,
<leonardomilleuno> ora è cambiato il messaggio di errore
<leonardomilleuno> dice impossibile acquisire il blocco var/lib/dpkg/lock
<leonardomilleuno> in precedenza avevo abilitato i software proposti, c'entra qualcosa?
<MoL0ToV> dai
<MoL0ToV> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<MoL0ToV> e poi di nuovo sudo dpkg --configure -a
<leonardomilleuno> eccomi
<leonardomilleuno> si
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, disabilita i proposed, ti conviene
<leonardomilleuno> non succede n......
<leonardomilleuno> l'ho fatto, che fo riavvio?
<leonardomilleuno> si
<leonardomilleuno> enzotib, ho riavviato.
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, non ho seguito il problema, ho solo letto che hai abilitato i proposed, e io ti ho detto che non ti conviene, fanno solo danni
<leonardomilleuno> ok: puoi leggere cosa ho postato
<leonardomilleuno> impossibile acquisire il blocco ....
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, se hai un problema di lock senza aver fatto niente, presumibilmente devi solo aspettare, c'è qualche daemon che sta aggiornando
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, se poi permane il problema, allora se ne parla
<MoL0ToV> eh a quanto pare  permane...
<leonardomilleuno> enzotib: grazie
<MoL0ToV> non è che ci sia qualche installazione appesa?
<MoL0ToV> prova a dare ps -ef|grep apt
<leonardomilleuno> MoLOToV,
<MoL0ToV> oppure ps -ef|grep updater
<MoL0ToV> e se c'è killalo e buonanotte
<MoL0ToV> sudo kill -9 PID
<enzotib> bah, bel consiglio
<leonardomilleuno> nienet
<leonardomilleuno> bene aspetterò il denome
<leonardomilleuno> daimon
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, hai appena riavviato?
<MoL0ToV> enzotib: se la cpu è dormiente gli diamo una svegliata!! :D
<leonardomilleuno> la notte porte consiglio
<MoL0ToV> leonardomilleuno, ->query
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, uccidere un processo con -9, specie un processo di sistema, non è mai una cosa buona
<MoL0ToV> l'updater non è un processo di sistema
<MoL0ToV> lo seghi e via..
<leonardomilleuno> enzotib, da terminale?
<MoL0ToV> per mali estremi estremi rimedi
<enzotib> se è un processo lanciato da root è un processo di sistema
<MoL0ToV> si ok... ma cosa succederà mai
<MoL0ToV> si ferma l'aggiornamento e via
<MoL0ToV> al limite  puoi usare killall... boh
<MoL0ToV> se vuoi  farlo uscire in maniera pulita
<leonardomilleuno> MoLOToV, tranquillo, non l'ho dato...
<enzotib> e a che serve? se è programmato per fare l'aggiornamento ogni tot, il problema si ripresenterà
<MoL0ToV> ma no è un caso
<enzotib> non è quella la soluzione, bisogna prima capire se si è davvero incriccato qualcosa, oppure se è una cosa normale che si risolve da sola
<MoL0ToV> non è che tutti i giorni ti succede...
<MoL0ToV> eh ma lui vuole procedere
<MoL0ToV> giustamente
<leonardomilleuno> altra domanda: come si accede al canale italiano da Kubintu?
<leonardomilleuno> mi da quella amenricano
<MoL0ToV> leonardomilleuno, ti stoscrivendo in query mi leggi?
<MoL0ToV> (questa tastiera è devastata ormai ;P)
<leonardomilleuno> ah... nn avevo capit, scusa.
<enzotib> #kubuntu-it rimanda a #ubuntu-it
<BARATTIN2> http://pastebin.ca/2298555   MoLOToV
<MoL0ToV> che modello è il tuo pc?
<BARATTIN2> eee pc 1011
<MoL0ToV> BARATTIN, ti sto scrivendo in query.. leggi?
<BARATTIN> in query?
<MoL0ToV> si in privato
<lonejack> mi potete aiutare a capire un comportamento anomalo di copiatura files tra HD ed USB drive?
<lonejack> Alla fine di ogni file (cioè quando ha quasi completato il download) ci mette un bel po' prima di continuare.
<lonejack> Cosa fa un verify prima di concludere l'operazione?
<enzotib> download?
<lonejack> download non è corretto
<lonejack> meglio:  ..quasi completato la copiatura
<MoL0ToV> potresti provare a montare i dischi usb in maniera sincrona
<MoL0ToV> in quel modo quando scrivi qualcosa la scrive subito
<MoL0ToV> anche se è un pò più lento poi quando copi file grossi
<lonejack> in altri termini a spostare il file(sembrerebbe) non ci voglia un gran che. Tanto per dare un dato diciamo che per 800MB ci impiega 30 sec(la barra di completamento arriva alla fine), poi frulla per almeno 40-50 secondi. Poi conclude l'operazione
<lonejack> MoL0ToV, interessante
<lonejack> come si fa?
<MoL0ToV> uhm non saprei... la usavo ancora quando si montavano i dischi a mano...
<leonardomilleuno> nuovo argomento
<MoL0ToV> adesso è tutto automatizzato con hotplug o coldplug
<MoL0ToV> devi cercare come modificare le opzioni di automount per i dischi usb
<enzotib> non conviene, si consumano prima le pendrive
<leonardomilleuno> non so fare l'istallazione manuale, ecco il problema
<lonejack> MoL0ToV, tu ipotizzi che la copiatura venga svolta in "differita" rispetto alla barra di completamento?
<MoL0ToV> si è così
<MoL0ToV> loso anche a me da fastidio
<lonejack> basta saperlo
<MoL0ToV> perchè dici ha finito... e invece sta li anche 1-2 minuti a volte a smanettare
<lonejack> infatti
<leonardomilleuno> ho installato kubuntu  con ubuntu4 e ora sono spariti tutti i files...
<lonejack> pensavo che stesse facendo una verifica
<MoL0ToV> in che senso ubuntu4?
<leonardomilleuno> 12.04
<leonardomilleuno> gnome shell
<MoL0ToV> kubuntu o gnome? non ho mica capito
<leonardomilleuno> sono spariti tutti i file da ubuntu 12.04 e non li trovo più
<leonardomilleuno> ho installato kubuntu
<leonardomilleuno> a fianco
<MoL0ToV> che senso ha installare a fianco?
<MoL0ToV> tieni un sistema unico e bom
<leonardomilleuno> ma è bello anche il KDE
<MoL0ToV> cosa centra su un unico sistema puoi installare kde,gnome,fluxbox, ecc...
<MoL0ToV> tutti quelli che ti pare e piace
<lonejack> ciao a tutti, grazie, e buon anno
<leonardomilleuno> è un duello alla pari, anche se io preferisco gnome
<leonardomilleuno> buon anna
<leonardomilleuno> poi la chat IRC da kubintu va in America
<leonardomilleuno> ora sono da kubuntu
<leonardomilleuno> sapete se c'è un alternativa KDE per gnome IRC xchat?
<enzotib> eh?
<leonardomilleuno> io ho il cuore gnome
<MoL0ToV> leonardomilleuno, smaltisci la sbormia di fine anno e poi torna! ok? :D
<leonardomilleuno> bene ok
<MoL0ToV> ahah dai che scherzo
<Giorgio007> ciao a tutti è la prima volta che installo ubuntu,sapete dirmi se devo masterizzare l'iso in immagine o cd dati?
<MoL0ToV> la iso è un'immagine
<Giorgio007> ho seguito un po di guide e un tipo diceva che dovevo masterizzare in cd dati
<MoL0ToV> si windows c'è infrarecorderper masterizzarlo che è leggerissimo e va da dio
<MoL0ToV> infrarecorder
<MoL0ToV> sta tastiera è andata devo decidermi a ordinarne una su ebay...
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-02
<glpiana> ola
<Uzzi> Buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<leosacc> ciao a tutti e buon anno  :)
<jester-> aiò e altrettanto
<leosacc> :)
<forry2> Ciao.. c'e' qualcuno in chat?
<glpiana> !nessuno | forry2
<ubot-it> forry2: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<forry2> Sto cercando di capire come settare la password per l'utente root...
<forry2> ed e' la prima volta che uso questo canale, scusate la trivialita' della domanda
<glpiana> !root | forry2 anche se puoi benissimo evitare di usare root
<ubot-it> forry2 anche se puoi benissimo evitare di usare root: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<pietro98-albini> se non sbasglio `sudo passw root`
<forry2> grazie a tutti :)
<forry2> Sto preparando una macchina virtuale per farci girare JBoss ESB e ho optato per una Ubuntu 12.10, e' una buona scelta?
<forry2> a 32bit...
<jester-> forry2:  JBoss ESB  farebbe?
<forry2> e' un Enterprise Service Bus..
<forry2> un middle tier per gestire l'intercomunicabilita' tra applicazioni
<jester-> a quale pro?
<forry2> Far comunicare applicazioni diverse.. in ambiente aziendale si usa molto
<forry2> un applicazione di messaggistica.. una di business intelligence.. altre applicazioni di business
<forry2> ecc ecc :)
<forry2> <jester> se cerchi "JBoss ESB" con Google e apri il primo link ti fai un'idea
<forry2> Scusate ancora. Se digito "su" mi chiede la password di root, ma qual e'?
<pietro98-albini> Quella del tuo account
<forry2> "su: Authentication failure" con la mia password :(
<pietro98-albini> Dai `sudo su`
<forry2> sudo su funziona!
<forry2> ora sono root?
<pietro98-albini> Si
<forry2> grazie
<pietro98-albini> Niente ;)
<forry2> come si fa a far partire il servizio sshd?
<forry2> (ho altre domande, dato che e' il primo start di Ubuntu.. se ne faccio troppe o non e' il posto giusto, fatemelo sapere pls :) )
<pietro98-albini> Non ti preoccupare ;)
<forry2> grazie pietro :)
<forry2> in /etc/init.d non vedo nessun programma ssh, tanto per cominciare
<jester-> forry2: installa sshserver
<forry2> oki.. come?
<jester-> o ssh-server che sia
<forry2> apt-get?
<jester-> eh
<pietro98-albini> `sudo apt-get install sshserver`
<forry2> tanto per complicare le cose, sono dietro a firewall aziendale.. sapete dove settare le varie impostazioni del proxy?
<jester-> openssh-server
<forry2> "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" restituisce "Package 'openssh-server' has no installation candidate"......
<forry2> sono bloccato qui :(
<glpiana> forry2, anzitutto dai sudo apt-get update     e vedi se apt comunica coi server
<forry2> ok.. vediamo..
<jester-> !info openssh-server
<ubot-it> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB (Only available for any all)
<jester-> tel lì
<forry2> Appunto.. I vari "Connecting" si fermano allo 0%
<forry2> c'e' qualche network setting da sistemare, mi sa
<forry2> Sto girando su VMWare con network Bridged
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get -y install openssh-server
<jester-> forry2: vmware e vbox usano la connessione dell'host, connesso l'host connesse anche le virtuali
<pietro98-albini> forry2: che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<forry2> 12.10 server
<forry2> Ho cambiato in network NAT
<forry2> e ho un IP 192.168.
<pietro98-albini> forry2: ip pubblico o privato?
<pietro98-albini> s/privato/locale
<forry2> Penso sia privato
<jester-> forry2: non serve creare una connessione, se l'host è connesso è connessa pure la virtuale
<pietro98-albini> forry2: prova a scaricare il pacchetto da qua:
<forry2> in linea di principio e' vero.. ma non funziona :( il pc esterno e' regolarmente connesso a internet (e' quello da cui chatto)
<pietro98-albini> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/openssh-server
<forry2> Grazie mille Pietro! Pero' se non riesco a connettermi via SSH, purtroppo, non posso nemmeno spostare i pacchetti...
<forry2> :(
<forry2> Stuck here :(
<jester-> forry2: devi installare i tools e abilitare la condivisione
<forry2> VMWare tools?
<forry2> ok!
<forry2> "Easy Install is installing Ubuntu"
<jester-> server no grafica devi fare tutto a mano
<forry2> mi sa che l'installazione e' ancora in corso :)
<forry2> mi sa che era meglio usare la versione desktop allora
<jester-> non li installa da solo, mica è winz
<jester-> ti minta un cd virtuele con dentro una tar, la scompatti entri nella dir e lanci l'eseguibile con sudo
<forry2> Le differenze sostanziali tra la versione Desk e la Server quali sono?
<forry2> se non ci sono grosse differenze, passo subito alla versione Desk
<pietro98-albini> La server non ha la grafica
<glpiana> forry2, nella desktop hai un desktop
<pietro98-albini> e credo abbia qualche pacchetto in più
<forry2> Mmm..
<forry2> i requisiti per JBoss non richiedono una o l'altra installazione, penso che la Desk sia piu' facilmente gestbile quindi..
<glpiana> più graficamente gestibile
<pietro98-albini> !search download
<ubot-it> Found: intrepid, mirror-also, installazione, alternate, gutsy*, download, usbwin
<pietro98-albini> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<pietro98-albini> Ops, ma perché Ubot-it non viene aggiornato?
<pietro98-albini> Il download
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pietro98-albini> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<pietro98-albini> ^^^
<forry2> Di Xubuntu sapete qualcosa? Sul sito di Ubuntu la pubblicizzano come versione super prestante
<pietro98-albini> Xubuntu è una derivata di Ubuntu più leggera
<glpiana> forry2, cambia l'interfaccia e qualche applicazione
<pietro98-albini> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<forry2> È supportata in ugual modo dalla community? Oppure e' piu' di nicchia?
<pietro98-albini> Tutte le derivate ufficiali sono supportate da Ubuntu-it
<glpiana> forry2, è la stessa roba, cambia l'interfaccia
<forry2> Ottimo! Provo quella
<forry2> Grazie, siete grandiosi! Grande supporto!
<Rosina> ehi!
<vince582> salve ragazzi avrei una domanda da porvi.. ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 ed è molto lento... da cosa può dipendere?
<vince582> salve ragazzi avrei una domanda da porvi.. ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 ed è molto lento... da cosa può dipendere? [12:57] == gaya [~gaya@net-2-40-214-10.cust.dsl.teletu.it] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<vince582> salve ragazzi avrei una domanda da porvi.. ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 ed è molto lento... da cosa può dipendere?
<xiaoy> vince582, dalla tua macchina, forse
<xiaoy> o dalla scheda video che non viene configurata
<xiaoy> hai provato con versioni precedenti?
<vince582> però la 12.04 gira abbastanza bene
<vince582> si con la 12.04 era molto piu veloce
<xiaoy> allora perché installare la 12.10 se la 12.04 LTS?
<xiaoy> se la 12.04 è LTS
<vince582> quindi mi dici che la 12.04 è meglio?
<xiaoy> dovrebbe essere supportata per 5 anni, che vuoi di più
<vince582> ok grazie molto gentile
<xiaoy> nulla
<chrisss> ce nessuno?
<chriss_> raga qlcn online che mi puo dare una mano?
<mapreri> !qualcuno | chriss_
<ubot-it> chriss_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<chriss_> ok grazie lol
<chriss_> ho fatto una cazzata
<chriss_> ho iinstallato pcbsd sul pc con win7
<mapreri> chriss_: e allora?
<chriss_> adesso nn mi parte piu win e nn so come e cosa fare
<chriss_> se ripristinare il grub o cose del genere
<chriss_> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa con le partizioni
<chriss_> mapreri sapresti aiutarmi?
<mapreri> umh... sei su pcbsd ora? (io non ho mai usato sistemi bsd-like)
<chriss_> si mi bootta solo pcbsd
<mapreri> well, apri un terminale. usa bash?
<chriss_> cioe,adesso sto sul palmare
<chriss_> si credo
<mapreri> eh, e non puoi andare al computer?
<chriss_> certo dimmi ke devo fare
<mapreri> chriss_: ecco, accendi il computer e apri un terminale
<chriss_> che comando devo usare?
<chriss_> scusa ma nn sono molto pratico
<mapreri> prova a vedere se è installato os-prober
<mapreri> quindi eseguilo e vedi se ti trova windows
<chriss_> il s.o.  solo a riga di comando
<mapreri> eh, va bene
<mapreri> anzi, meglio :)
<chriss_> eh ma nn conosco i comandi
<chriss_> cioe ho fatto un bel macello visto che nn so come muovermi con questo os
<mapreri> il comando che devi dare è `os-prober`
<chriss_> ok perfetto. ora ti dico
<enzotib> sera
<mapreri> sempre se c'è..
<mapreri> ciao enzotib :D
<enzotib> ciao mapreri
<chriss_> no infatti nn lo riconosce
<chriss_> cazz
<mapreri> chriss_: nel senso che non ti mostra windows o che non c'è il comando? si può risolvere, sta tranquillo :)
<chriss_> nn sa il comando
<mapreri> enzotib: remix legge le query quando torna online, se gliene lascio una?
<mapreri> chriss_: oki.
<mapreri> chriss_:  `ls /etc/grub.d/` cosa dice?
<enzotib> mapreri, credo di sì
<mapreri> well
<chriss_> nn riconosce il comando
<mapreri> ls?
<chriss_> si
<mapreri> -.-'
<mapreri> come fa a non esserci ls?
<mapreri> è una elle. prova a dare ls senza niente altro
<chriss_> ls lo ha preso. ma nn dice nulla
<mapreri> sì, va bene, è normale, la directory utente è vuota di solito
<mapreri> chriss_: ora `ls /etc/grub.d`
<chriss_> nn avevo messo lo space dopo ls...
<chriss_> cmq ora dice
<chriss_> nn trova il file
<enzotib> chriss_, se magari fai copia e incolla non fate natale
<enzotib> (prossimo)
<jester->  venturo
<chriss_> sto sul palmare enzo
<mapreri> enzotib: è pcbsd, e ha solo la console
<enzotib> mapreri, se non è ubuntu, non si dà supporto
<enzotib> non qui, almeno
<mapreri> ah...
<mapreri> uffa
<mapreri> !chat | chriss_
<ubot-it> chriss_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chriss_> in pvt nemmeno?
<xiaoy> mapreri, chriss_ esiste la chat privata, comunque...
<mapreri> vero.
<enzotib> chriss_, in pvt fate quello che volete
<chriss_> ok enzo perdona ma nn sapevo
<enzotib> (anche sesso virtuale :)
<mapreri> ci nascondiamo in luoghi più appartati :P
<mapreri> enzotib: non mi ero neanche accorto del canale, a dire il vero...
<osva> salve
<osva> nessuno online per aiuto?
<enzotib> !chiedi | osva
<ubot-it> osva: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<osva> si capisco.. venia per novizio
<osva> ho un disco su cui ho reinstallato W7 ma in precedenza avevo sia w7 che ubuntu 12.10 versione Classic....quali comandi da avvio usb ubuntu 12.10 per ripristino menu dual boot grub2?
<jester-> !grub | osva
<ubot-it> osva: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<osva> verifico lettura link....spero di capirne di + altrimenti...farò altre domande
<jester-> osva: se hai problemi chiedei, escludo la parte partizione /boot
<osva> se non ho capito male..debbo riavviare da usb e da terminale dare i comandi in sequenza riportati nel link..  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<osva> la non risposta presuppone convalida...grazie e profumo di caffè <jester>
<jester-> osva: si devi usare la live poi da terminale seguire la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino  saltando la parte per la /boot
<osva> ciao
<osva> jester ci sei?
<asdf__> ciao
<osva> ciao asdf
<osva> sto ripristinando il menu grub2 ma al comando grub-install /dev/sda ricevo un errore
<jester-> sonne: sei andato in chroot?
<asdf__> una domanda: xkè durante l'installazione di ubuntu se sono collegato alla rete (con proxy) si blocca?
<asdf__> mentre se non sono collegato va avanti?
<jester-> osva:  sei andato in chroot?
<osva> si il comando l'ho datoù
<sonne> jester-, no, il kernel non e' patchato con grsec, e mi fa fatica stare a tento a non andarci un numero dispari di volte
<sonne> quindi non ci vado piu'
<jester-> asdf__: forse devi configurare il proxy in installazione rete
<sonne> anche perche' e' buio
<osva> grub-bios-setup: avviso: your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it..
<jester-> osva: che comando hai dato
<asdf__> x jester: sto cercando di installare ubuntu server
<jester-> asdf__: in fase installazione chiede per il proxy
<osva> tutti tranne mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<jester-> osva: e hai il prompt #  nel terminale?
<asdf__> si, mi chiede il nome, ma poi si blocca e nn va più avanti
<osva> si
<jester-> osva: comunque l'errore si vede recentemente, spe che devo avere un appunto per un tool
<osva> quindi non è risolvibile...debbo reinstallare ubuntu?
<osva> grub-bios-setup: avviso: L'embed non è possibile. GRUB può essere installato con questa configurazione solo usando blocklist. Le blocklist non sono comunque affidabili e ne viene sconsigliato l'uso..
<jester-> osva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<osva> provo
<barattin> come posso importare la musica dal Ipod su ubuntu?
<osva> Impossibile accedere al PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair) per ottenere le relative informazioni, controllare la connessione a internet.
<osva> come posso accedere al ppa
<jester-> osva: fai il cd
<jester-> non puoi sulla live
<osva> ok!
<gaya> ciao a tutti.....
<gaya> come vi va la nuova versione di ubuntu?
<gaya> a me male
<gaya> firefox è lenta
<gaya> e da quando è diventata 17 si blocca pure
<enzotib> !enter | gaya
<ubot-it> gaya: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<gaya> toc toc.... c'è nessuno?
<gaya> Scusatemi, sono stata fuori da internet da oltre un anno. Ho reistallato la nuova versione di Ubuntu e mi trovo con un sistema peggiore.
<jester-> gaya: se il tuo hw fa fatica con la 12.10 prova con la 12.04
<gaya> non è che fatica, ha dei bug, firefox si è aggiornato alla 17 ed è diventato una lumaca, mentre prima dell'aggiornamento era tutto ok
<jester->  grub-bios-setup: avviso: your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it..
<enzotib> gaya, io non riscontro nessun particolare problema
<jester-> gaya: la 12.10 marcia bene e non vedo problem con ff
<enzotib> gaya, prova con un nuovo profilo
<enzotib> gaya, e magari a disabilitare le estensioni
<jester-> rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<gaya> ok, rimoninando .mozilla poi il browser riparte?
<jester-> certo, creandone una nuova a default
<gaya> ok grazie ora provo.
<nicola> buona sera a tutti
<nicola> ho un problema con pen drive e netbook
<nicola> in pratica ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su pen drive
<nicola> ma quando cerco di avviarlo sul netbook mi appare questa scritta:
<nicola> SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre7 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H. Peter Anvin et al
<nicola> con un trattino (underscore) che lampeggia all'infinito
<nicola> qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<gaya> credo che non è stato installato correttamente
<gaya> hai usato correttamente UNetbootin?
<abh_> ciao
<abh_> chi ha provato ad usare grsecurity col kernel ubuntu 3.6 ?
<nicola> avevo provato con unebootin
<nicola> poi mi hanno consigliato universal usb installer
<nicola> provato anche con questo ma nn risolto
<enzotib> abh_, e che sarebbe?
<gaya> boh Nicola, non saprei io ho trovato la procedura semplicissima.
<gaya> se usi già ubuntu puoi usare allora Creatore dischi di Avvio
<nicola> no, veramente qlc giorno fa ho creato un casino
<nicola> volevo eliminare la versione remix che avevo precedentemente installata
<nicola> sennonchè al riavvio mi è apparsa la funesta frase "missing operating system"
<gaya> e allora come vorresti creare la chiavetta usb ?
<gaya> reinstalla il grub
<nicola> infatti
<nicola> per farlo mi hanno consigliato di scaricare una nuova versione di ubuntu
<nicola> ed entrare nel pc con una pen drive
<nicola> sulla quale istallare altra versione di ubuntu
<nicola> e così ripristinare il grub
<nicola> la cosa comica e che se adesso inserisco la pendrive in altri pc
<gaya> si giusto, ma la chiavetta come la hai creata?
<nicola> con universal-usb-installer-1.9.2.1
<nicola> ho creato la pendrive con ubuntu 12.04
<dino_> ho un problema. ho windows7. non mi riconosce la mia vecchia webcam M/N V-UM14. Se installo ubuntu posso superare il problema.
<dino_> qualcuno mi può rispondere?
<jester-> dino_: a winz devi dargli in pasto il driver. lo stesso per linux se il kernel non ne ha uno
<jester-> dino_: sito costruttore cam lo trovi il driver e non ha 103 anni
<dino_> logitech
<jester-> vai sul sito
<jester-> per winz c'è di sicuro se non troppo obsoleta
<dino_> il sito  non sostituisce driver mi invita a scaricare driver whiz
<gaya> salve a tutti.... si chiudono i programmi....
<gaya> ora anche x-chat gnome
<jester-> gaya: unityq
<jester-> gaya: unity --reset
<jester-> !gnomereset | gaya anche
<ubot-it> gaya anche: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<gaya> ma ho messo cinnamon
<gaya> fa lo stesso? Unity nn mi piaceva per niente
<jester-> gaya: se metti ciofeche o addirittura hai mint è normale che va a buone donne
<jester-> le interfacce ufficiali sono unity gnome3 kde xfce e lxde
<gaya> ma unity non è ciofega secondo voi?
<gaya> quindi meglio mettere xfce o lxde?
<jester-> gaya: a me non piace ma non faccio testo, col pacchetto gnome-session-fallback hai gnome3 classico
<gaya> ma titti dicono che gnome 3 da problemi
<gaya> tutti=titti
<gaya> quindi mi consigliate cosa?
<jester-> gaya: sto usando gnome 3 su un eeepc non tanto recente e va benissimo
<jester-> gaya: c'èpure gnome-shell
<gaya> queste dovrebbero essere già istallate... allora ora provo e vi dico.
<gaya> rieccomi... oddio, mi sembra di essere su un MAC
<gaya> cinnamon è meglio
<gaya> non si potevano eseguire i programmi scrivendoli
<sh00ter> ma per molti programmi non c'è bisogno di scrivere nulla se sono disponibili con ubuntu software center basta un doppio click..
<enzotib> gaya, comunque qua non c'è supporto per mint
<enzotib> né per programmi non ufficiali
<enzotib> !chat | gaya
<ubot-it> gaya: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leosacc> ciao a tutti ragazzi...
<xiaoy> qualcuno sa qual'è la "sorpresa" di canonical, so close you can almost touch it?
<enzotib> !chat | xiaoy
<ubot-it> xiaoy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xiaoy> enzotib, ricevuto...
<xiaoy>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xiaoy> ops..
<frankmussolin> ciao amici, mi sapreste dire come far si di scegliere il desktop environment perche' ho installato lubuntu xubuntu e xfce
<enzotib> frankmussolin, al login
<frankmussolin> si
<frankmussolin> mi fa entrare solo con xfce
<enzotib> frankmussolin, ma hai visto la lista dei DE installati?
<frankmussolin> si li vedo vado sopra pero' anche se premo ok alla fine non cambia nulla
<sh00ter> posso chieder qui per xubuntu? spero di si... avevo provato vari DE al momento mi trovo abbastanza bene con questo ma di default xubuntu installa un task manager che non mostra informazioni su ram totale in uso e ram totale di sistema a differenza di gnome e altri...ci sono soluzioni..o configurazioni da settare o un task manager apposito per xcfe o bisogna installare quello di gnome per aver quel qualcosa in più?
<enzotib> frankmussolin, esegui questo comando, e metti l'output su pastebin: grep -h Name= /usr/share/xsessions/*
<enzotib> !pastebin | frankmussolin
<ubot-it> frankmussolin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frankmussolin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1489036/
<enzotib> frankmussolin, cos'è XBMC?
<frankmussolin> un media center
<enzotib> frankmussolin, cat ~/.dmrc
<frankmussolin>  [Desktop] Session=xfce
<enzotib> frankmussolin, ed ora sei con xfce, confermi?
<frankmussolin> si
<enzotib> sì, giàl'hai detto
<enzotib> frankmussolin, sudo cat /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$USER.dmrc
<frankmussolin> [Desktop] Session=xfce
<alessia> ho appena installato linux simple perche non mi setta il linguaggio in italiano?
<enzotib> frankmussolin, ma quando ti sei loggato avevi scelto proprio xfce o altro?
<alessia> vorrei togliere pure la schermata di login
<enzotib> alessia, cos'è linux simple?
<frankmussolin> no avevo scelto ubuntu
<alessia> una distro tipo ubuntu
<alessia> leggera mi hanno detto
<enzotib> alessia, e allora vai a chiedere a loro
<enzotib> frankmussolin, sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<alessia> linux-lite scusate
<enzotib> alessia, non fa differenza, qua si dà supporto solo a ubuntu e alle derivate ufficiali
<enzotib> e questa di sicuro non lo è
<frankmussolin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1489073/
<sh00ter> posso chieder qui per xubuntu? spero di si... avevo provato vari DE al momento mi trovo abbastanza bene con questo ma di default xubuntu installa un task manager che non mostra informazioni su ram totale in uso e ram totale di sistema a differenza di gnome e altri...ci sono soluzioni..o configurazioni da settare o un task manager apposito per xcfe o bisogna installare quello di gnome per aver quel qualcosa in più?
<enzotib> sh00ter, l'hai già chiesto poco fa, un po' di pazienza
<enzotib> frankmussolin, lì vedo che hai provato una sessione guest, è corretto?
<sh00ter> scusami enzo per un attimo ho creduto non si visualizzasse il messaggio
<frankmussolin> si pensavo che da quello potesse poi tornare giusto invece...
<enzotib> frankmussolin, però non vedo nessun riferimento alla sessione ubuntu, vedo invece "Greeter requests session xfce"
<enzotib> frankmussolin, puoi riprovare? e poi rivediamo il log?
<frankmussolin> perche' quando vado sul login e scelgo altre non mi fa entrare se non in xfce, ho acquistato un blu ray e con ubuntu me lo apre
<jester-> sh00ter: xfce si appoggia a roba gnome quindi se installi quello gnome non dovrebbe tirarsi molte dipendenze
<frankmussolin> vorrei capire come mai non riesco cliccando sopra ad andare nell'environment
<enzotib> frankmussolin, ah, io pensavo che le con gli altri tipi di sessione partisse comunque xfce, invece non entri proprio
<frankmussolin> infatt
<conteromanov> ciao avrei bisogno di aiuto per la connessione a chi posso chiedere?
<enzotib> !chiedi | conteromanov
<ubot-it> conteromanov: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<conteromanov> ok grazie
<conteromanov> allora ho fastweb e non si connette
<sh00ter> grazie jester per il suggerimento, chissà come mai il task manager di xubuntu l'hanno fatto cosi :d speriamo che con futuri aggiornamenti lo completino meglio
<conteromanov> o meglio si connette ma non naviga
<enzotib> frankmussolin, però è strano che su quel log non risulta nemmeno il tentativo, se certo di averlo fatto dopo l'ultimo riavvio?
<conteromanov> non scarica
<enzotib> e cosa dovrebbe scaricare?
<conteromanov> gli aggiornamenti ad esempio
<frankmussolin> si fidati ma in teoria che tasto dovrei premere per dare ok ad un altro environment?
<enzotib> frankmussolin, mi pare che c'è un'ultima riga che riporta OK
<conteromanov> su internet ho trovato qualcuno che ha gia avuto problemi ma non capisco come risolverli
<conteromanov> con un altra adsl funziona
<frankmussolin> allora purtroppo non la visualizzo
<enzotib> frankmussolin, ah, ecco, troppe sessioni
<enzotib> frankmussolin, se vuoi possiamo usare qualche sotterfugio
<frankmussolin> ecco dimmi grazie
<enzotib> frankmussolin, non sono sicuro che funzioni, ma non dovrebbe fare danni
<frankmussolin> OK
<enzotib> frankmussolin, con che sessione vorresti entrare
<enzotib> ?
<frankmussolin> UBUNTU
<enzotib> frankmussolin, gedit ~/.dmrc
<enzotib> frankmussolin, e ci scrivi Ubuntu al posto di Xfce
<enzotib> frankmussolin, poi lo copiamo anche da un'altra parte
<frankmussolin> OK
<enzotib> frankmussolin, sudo cp ~/.dmrc /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$USER.dmrc
<enzotib> frankmussolin, poi vediamo l'output di: sudo ls -l /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$USER.dmrc
<frankmussolin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26 Jan  2 18:30 /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/kabbalah.dmrc
<enzotib> frankmussolin, ok, termina la sessione e rientra senza scegliere, dovrebbe usare quella di default che abbiamo cambiato
<frankmussolin> ok provo subito grazie
<enzotib> frankmussolin, non so se è necessario riavviare lightdm
<conteromanov> nessuna soluzione?
<enzotib> conteromanov, che provider usi?
<conteromanov> fastweb
<enzotib> eh, non conosco bene fastweb, cosa dà, un router?
<enzotib> magari wireless?
<conteromanov> si
<conteromanov> essatto
<enzotib> e a che distanza sei dal router?
<conteromanov> 3 metri
<conteromanov> rimane connesso ma non c'è scambio di dati
<enzotib> conteromanov, se fai da terminale: sudo apt-get update, cosa scrive?
<enzotib> !pastebin | conteromanov usa pastebin per mostrare l'output
<ubot-it> conteromanov usa pastebin per mostrare l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<conteromanov> ehm...cos'è pastebin?
<enzotib> conteromanov, se leggi forse lo capisco
<enzotib> capisci*
<conteromanov> mi si è aperta un icona rete
<sh00ter> ragazzi avete presente appena si clicca su spegni su altri DE e parte il countdown nel caso uno non da l'ultimo click dopo 30 secondi o un minuto il sistema si spegne da solo? ecco..è possibile attivar questo countdown anche in xubuntu?
<conteromanov> dopo aver scritto sul terminale
<conteromanov> terminale si fa alt+f2 giusto?
<enzotib> conteromanov, Ctrl-Alt-T
<enzotib> sh00ter, io ho xubuntu, e il countdown c'è già
<conteromanov> ok
<sh00ter> mm..che strano..pure io con xubuntu 12.10 e l'ultimo thunar installato non lo vedo..può dipender da questo?
<enzotib> sh00ter, thunar non credo che c'entri niente
<enzotib> sh00ter, installato da iso xubuntu oppure ubutntu+pacchetto xubuntu-desktop?
<sh00ter> iso xubuntu
<enzotib> anch'io
<conteromanov> ecco
<enzotib> sh00ter, che significa "l'ultimo thunar"?
<conteromanov> ho incollato il papiro su pastebin
<sh00ter> ho aggiornato alla versione 1.6
<sh00ter> dato che di defaul mi pare c'era thunar 1.4
<enzotib> conteromanov, devi mettere qui il link alla pagina
<conteromanov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1489217/
<conteromanov> scusa è da 1 ora che uso ubuntu...non sono molto pratico
<enzotib> sh00ter, ma tu fai "spegni" oppure "esci" ?
<sh00ter> esci
<enzotib> sh00ter, prova a fare spegni, lì c'è il countdown
<enzotib> forse mi ero spiegato male
<enzotib> o non avevo capito
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> conteromanov, mi pare che abbia scaricato
<conteromanov> ora riprovo a connettermi a fastweb
<michel> eccomi enzo..in pratica sugli altri de è diverso qui come faccio >esci->spegni, spegne all'istante nell'altro c'era un countdown nel caso del "missclick"
<enzotib> conteromanov, ma perché non sei già connesso?
<enzotib> michel, ecco perché sei sparito :)
<conteromanov> no
<enzotib> conteromanov, e allora che prova mi hai fatto fare?
<conteromanov> con un altra adsl
<enzotib> e grazie, molto utile
<conteromanov> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh scusa enzotib
<conteromanov> rifaccio
<michel> eh si enzo :d .. che tu sappia non c'è modo di metter il timer del countdown subito nel primo pannellino appena si clicca su esci e da le varie opzioni spegni iberna riavvia etc..in questo pannellino non si può metter il timer? sai è comodo in caso di "missclick"
<enzotib> michel, se fai tasto destro sul tuo nome in alto a destra e scegli Proprietà, è flaggato "Mostra finestra di conferma"?
<michel> si è flaggato
<chinobassotto> Ciao a tutti, da qualche giorno sto smanettando per provare ubuntu sul mio ibook g4 ppc con macosx 10.5- ho il lettore interno del cd rotto e quindi vorrei fare il boot da chiavetta usb, naturalmente non riesco a convertire l'immagine iso in img, qualche consiglio? Grazie. Andrea
<michel> e come aspetto ho "menu di sessione" forse mettendo pulsante delle azioni lo mostra dovrei provare
<cristian_c> chinobassotto, aspetta
<cristian_c> chinobassotto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<michel> enzo ho fatto la prova usando i pulsanti delle azioni anzichè il menu di sessione e mostra correttamente il timer di 30 secondi :) mi va bene cosi ora è abbastanza comodo
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi con il comando 'num' di libreoffice a partire dalla versione 3.6, so che non è la chat giusta, ma in quella di libre non mi risponde nessuno. Grazie per l'aiuto!!!
<enzotib> michel, non so, non credo si possa fare granché
<Drizamanuber> Buon anno a tutti
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, se usi ubuntu, può anche essere la chat giusta
<michel> fa nulla come è settato ora con i pulsanti ha il timer e questo mi va più che bene grazie mille per la pazienza enzo
<enzotib> michel, scusa, il messaggio che hai letto adesso l'avevo scritto molto prima, ma per problemi di rete è passato solo adesso
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: sì uso ubuntu, ho già provato sul freenode di libreoffice, ma non mi risponde nessuno, qui di solito trovo molta più gente disponibile ad aiutarmi
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: (tu sei uno di quelli, di solito)
<michel> ah va bene l'importante che ci siam capiti ;)
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, che è sto comando num?
<Drizamanuber> non restituisce nessun valore se la casella in cui faccio la ricerca è vuota, ha sempre funzionato fino alla versione 3.5.7
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: vuoi che ti metto la riga di comando in questione su pastebin?
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, parliamo di LO calc?
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: sì
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: ecco un esempio: =NUM(SE(A2=0;(CERCA.VERT(AT2;$AL$2:$AO$35;4;FALSO()));D2+(CERCA.VERT(AT2;$AL$2:$AO$35;4;FALSO()))))
<enzotib> azz, è complicato
<enzotib> cosa ti aspetteresti?
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: se nella casella che vado a cercare non c'è nessun valore, in questo modo non scrive niente nella casella, altrimenti se non metto 'num', nella casella esce la scritta 'n/d'
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, e non va bene?
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: il mio problema è non far stampare n7d
<michel> voi cosa usate per il backup offline? sulle varie distro ubuntu è meglio clonezilla, redo backup o altri?
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, hai appena detto che con NUM, non appare n/d
<enzotib> michel, rsync dei soli documenti su un altro pc
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: fino alla versione LO 3.5.7, funziona e non appare nessuna scritta, ma se aggiorno alla versione 3.6. (cosa che vorrei fare), qui appare n/d in qualsiasi caso
<michel> no no..intendevo per il backup completo di sistema
<enzotib> michel, e a che serve?
<enzotib> michel, cioè, non metto in dubbio che a qualcuno possa servire, ma a me non serve, se è il caso reinstallo
<michel> in caso di problema si ha ubuntu di nuovo installato configurato con tutti i vari programmi e aggiornato in 3 minuti
<enzotib> mi basta salvare i miei dati
<xiaoy> Drizamanuber, hai visto questo? http://en.libreofficeforum.org/node/1779
<Drizamanuber> xiaoy: no, vado a guardarlo subito
<xiaoy> Drizamanuber, anche questo http://guide2office.com/1405/hide-zero-values-in-libreoffice-calc-and-excel/
<Drizamanuber> xiaoy: ti ringrazio, ma quelle impostazioni le conosco già, e sono impostate nella maniera giusta, ma quel problema rimane
<xiaoy> Drizamanuber, allora deve essere un bug, forse, di LO. Puoi segnalarlo nella buglist
<xiaoy> succede, sai
<Drizamanuber> xiaoy: il mio problema non è lo zero, ma la scritta n/d
<Drizamanuber> xiaoy: credo anche io sia un bug, infatti nelle versioni vecchie ha sempre funzionato, mi  puoi dare il link della buglist?
<xiaoy> che sarebbe n/a in inglese, e che dovrebbe essere definito come zero value
<Drizamanuber> xiaoy: ho provato a scrivere il problema nel forum italiano di LO, ma non ho mai ricevuto risposta, forse dovrei farlo in quello in inglese
<enzotib> non credo sia un bug, la descrizione della funzione NUM è chiara
<enzotib> se è testo o è false scrive 0, se è un errore, scrive l'errore
<xiaoy> Drizamanuber, io farei un semplice bug submit https://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/bug/
<enzotib> forse sarà cambiata la definizione
<xiaoy> e, naturalmente, non smetterei di cercare in giro altri sfortunati :)
<xiaoy> La differenza tra LO e MS Office è proprio quella di avere una comunità che lavora sul sorgente
<xiaoy> se non si segnalano bugs non avrebbe senso
<enzotib> ripeto che dalla descrizione della funziona, il comportamento è coerente, non credo sia un bug
<enzotib> funzione*
<tacone> qualcuno mi aiuta con un probela sulla tastiera ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | tacone
<ubot-it> tacone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tacone> *problema
<tacone> shift_L + "tasto più" non funziona
<enzotib> cioè per fare l'asterisco?
<tacone> esatto
<tacone> e neanche } funziona
<tacone> per tutti gli altri tasti lo shiftL funziona
<tacone> non so come risolvere.
<enzotib> tacone, xmodmap -pke
<tacone> ora ti mando l'output
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tacone> http://pastebin.com/du2qFEYb
<Drizamanuber> xiaoy: grazie ho mandato la mail al bug submit
<xiaoy> Drizamanuber, se non è un bug come dice enzotib, non ci dovrebbero compunque essere problemi :)
<tacone> enzotib: questo è l'output di xev, facendo l'asterisco con lo shift sinistro e col destro. (il sinistro non funziona) http://pastebin.com/AhBYch9s
<Drizamanuber> xiaoy: spero di risolvere il problema, con LO mi trovo molto bene e mi piacerebbe utilizzare le nuove versioni, se ci sono sviluppi ti faccio sapere
<xiaoy> ok, grazie
<Drizamanuber> xiaoy: per ora grazie per la tua disponibilità e buon anno
<xiaoy> buon anno
<tacone> enzotib: non mi torna l'evento alla riga 21 di http://pastebin.com/AhBYch9s
<tacone> credo sia quello il problema, ma non so come risolvere ne trovo alcun cenno in rete che mi possa aiutare
<enzotib> tacone, ma ha sempre fatto così?
<tacone> no, ho appena installato il 12.10
<tacone> ho notato il problema oggi, il sistema è installato da ieri
<enzotib> tacone, io proverei a creare un altro utente, e vedere se il funzionamento è lo stesso
<ange11> richiesta veloce: ubuntu 12.04 non riconosce l'mp3 samsung F3 2G, software e firmware nel sito samsung non ci sono per linux.... grz
<xiaoy> ange11, mi sa che non ci sono speranze: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=515764
<ange11> nessuna?
<ange11> grz xiaoy!
<ange11> gurd il link
<xiaoy> ange11, http://forum.eeepc.it/viewtopic.php?id=3391
<cristian_c> xiaoy, non si possono postare in canale link a siti esterni
<cristian_c> ange11, cosa dice il dmesg?
<ange11> cos'è? (dmesg)
<cristian_c> ange11, collega il samsung, apri un terminale e digita: dmesg | tail
<ange11> ok
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ange11
<ubot-it> ange11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ange11> fatto
<MoL0ToV> sto dando un'occhiata a queste pagine: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone  ma non ho capito molto bene... in futuro potrò installare ubuntu sui mio telefonino android o windowsphone?
<cristian_c> !chat MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat MoL0ToV'
<cristian_c> !chat  | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ange11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1489460/
<cristian_c> ange11, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1779154.html
<ange11> grz cristian!
<xiaoy> cristian_c, scusa, ma che sentra il link che hai postato con l'mp3 di ange11 ?
<ange11> ??? provo a capire qlc dall'inglese
<cristian_c> xiaoy, presenta gli stessi errori
<xiaoy> lo fa?
<cristian_c> ange11, apri gparted
<ange11> come ?
<cristian_c> ange11, gparted è installato?
<xiaoy> ange11, spero non ci sia la canzona tema del tuo matrimonio o robasimile... su quell'mp3 XD
<ange11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1489514/
<ange11> non c'è infatti vorrei riempirlo ma se non lo riconosce... :/
<ange11> come posso postare l'immagine della schermata Gparted che si è aperta?
<cristian_c> !image | ange11
<ubot-it> ange11: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ange11> http://imagebin.org/241448
<cristian_c> ange11, seleziona sdb
<ange11> come?
<cristian_c> angel, in alto a destra c'è un menù a tendina
<ange11> in alto a destra dove c'è dev/ sda 298.09 gib?
<cristian_c> ange11, fai clic sul menù e seleziona sdb
<ange11> scusate l'ignoranza se dovete cenare, andate!
<cristian_c> ange11, comunque il menù è quello che hai indicato
<ange11> si ma sdb non c'è ne sui menu a tendina in alto a sinistra (modifica, visualizza ecc) ne a destra . se clicco su dev/ sda sulle freccette su e giù lo seleziona ma non si aprono altre opzioni..
<cristian_c> ange11, ok
<cristian_c> ange11, sudo fsisk -l
<cristian_c> *sudo fdisk -l
<ange11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1489603/
<cristian_c> ange11, il filesystem ha formato fat32?
<ange11> per saperlo che comando sul terminale?
<cristian_c> ange11, hai soltanto ubuntu davanti?
<cristian_c> ange11, comunque prova: sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb1
<Ab3L> qualcuno mi spiega velocemente che cos'è l'iso-boot ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Ab3L> ci sta una guida qui, ma non capisco che fa la macchina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<ange11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1489627/
<enzotib> Ab3L, che fai boot da una immagine iso: siamo arrivati al punto che non masterizzi nemmenop
<Ab3L> enzotib: volevo crearmi una chiavetta usb bootabile con dentro alcune distro (Parted Magic, SysRescueCd, Ubuntu, ...)  - la chiavetta che ho comprato è di 16GB -
<Ab3L> allora avevo pensato di metterci come prima partizione giusto un grub, e in seguito le altre distro (sempre bootabili).
<cristian_c> ange11, cat /etc/mtab
<cristian_c> Ab3L, hai dato un'occhiata a multiboot?
<Ab3L> enzotib: siccome ho rimarcato che se ci installo soltanto SysRescueCd, questo mi dà due possibilità di boot (una gira sulla chiavetta e una carica tutta la distro in ram, così che si può rimuovere la chiavetta), non vorrei che la isoboot (con loopback) mi carica per forza tutto in ram.
<Ab3L> enzotib: sai, per i pc con poca ram, non va tanto bene.
<enzotib> Ab3L, a dire il vero l'ho provato una volta l'iso-boot, con una iso posizionata su hard disk, poi ho rimosso dalla mia labile memoria
<Ab3L> enzotib: poi non posso installare niente di più in caso di bisogno. l'idea è che il pc giri come se girasse da un cd-live.
<Ab3L> enzotib: così da lasciare libera il più possibile la ram
<Ab3L> enzotib: ... se no provo e vediamo che esce.
<enzotib> buona fortuna
<ange11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1489664/
<Ab3L> enzotib: se io faccio questo, mi viene emulato un lettore, non è che mi mette la iso in ram, vero? sudo mount -o loop /<path>/<filename>.iso /mnt/iso
<cristian_c> ange11, sdb è presente in /dev ?
<ange11> non so scusa..
<ange11> dev significa device?
<cristian_c> ange11, parlo della directory /dev
<cristian_c> ange11, ls /dev
<ange11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1489710/
<leosacc> sera :)
<Guest49189> ciao ho scaqricato ubunto 12.10
<Guest49189> ciao
<MoL0ToV> oi
<Guest49189> non riesco ad installarlo nel mio pc
<Guest49189> quale cartella?
<MoL0ToV> come mai?cosa ti dice?
<Guest49189> niente
<MoL0ToV> riesci ad avviare da cd?
<Guest49189> ho scaricato l'immagine del programma .iso
<Guest49189> ma non capisco dove trovare il file .exe
<Guest49189> se esiste
<Guest49189> in ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> ovviamente no
<MoL0ToV> ma non hai letto il manuale?
<Guest49189> scusa l'ignoranza..
<Guest49189> ?.
<MoL0ToV> datti una letta almeno altrimenti la vedo dura che ci riesci..
<jester-> Guest49189: .exe? devi scrivere lpimmagine sul cd e poi far boot da cdrom
<jester-> !installazione | Guest49189
<ubot-it> Guest49189: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest49189> thanks..
<Eric86> salve c'è qualcuno on line che puo darmi assistenza su come posso fare a vedere un dvd da pc in quanto non mi apre più il film dicendo che non ho le autorità per aprire il file?
<jester-> Eric86: con ubuntu?
<Eric86> si con ubuntu 10!
<jester-> Eric86: sudo addurre tuouser cdrom
<jester-> e riavvia la sessione
<jester-> adduser
<Eric86> ok provo!
<jester-> Eric86: sudo adduser  iltuouser cdrom
<Eric86> mi dice che il mio user fà già parte del gruppo cdrom!
<jester-> Eric86: fa così anche con altri dvd?
<Eric86> solo con gli ultimi 2 che ho comprato!
<jester-> Eric86: non dovrebbe a meno che hanno dei permessi strani, cosa usi per vederli
<Eric86> ho provato di tutto cmq di solito vlc!
<jester-> Eric86: prova gksu vlc
<Eric86> VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root and cannot be run by non-trusted users first).
<Eric86> mi dice questo!
<jester-> Eric86: usane un altro sempre da gksu
<Eric86> cioè?
<jester-> totem?
<jester-> o quello gnome che non ricordo il nome
<jester-> Eric86: prova con mplayer anche
<Eric86> con mplayer non funziona stò provando totem!
<Eric86> mi dice impossibile leggere dalla risorsa!
<jester-> Eric86: su winz vanno?
<jester-> magari sono bacati
<Eric86> non sò mi fà partire la scelta titoli poi quando seleziono inizio film mi dà quell'errore però mi fà strano tutti e 2!
<jester-> Eric86: sa di dvd difettosso
<Eric86> però li apro e li vedo e altri dvd e cd li riproduce! non può manacare un codec o boh?
<jester-> Eric86: ubuntu-restircted-extars installato?
<jester-> extras
<jester-> ma vlc se ne frega dei codecs
<Eric86> non sò come faccio a vedere?
<jester-> Eric86: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  se c'è te lo dice
<Eric86> non era installato mi dice che rimuove dei pacchetti e ne installa altri ora vedo!
<Eric86> niente da fare!
<Eric86> non sò + cosa possa essere!
<jester-> Eric86: farei una prova con una live 12.10 o 12.04
<Eric86> cioè aggiornando!
<jester-> Eric86: col cd live. quello di installazione che puoi provare il sistema
<jester-> se anche li cicca prova winz
<Eric86> peccato che sono in ferie e non ho un cd a portata di mano!
<jester-> scaricati la iso e fatti una usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Eric86> ma non c'è modo di aggiornare questa versione on line?
<jester-> Eric86: che versione hai adesso?
<Eric86> ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> Eric86: lts?
<jester-> puoi fare diretto alla 12.04
<jester-> da gestore aggiornamenti
<optimus-x> ciao, controlla sei hai installato anche questo pacchetto: libdvdread4
<jester-> Eric86:  <optimus-x> ciao, controlla sei hai installato anche questo pacchetto: libdvdread4
<asdf____> ciao
<asdf____> ho bidogno di un aiuto
<asdf____> non riesco ad inserire il mio pc (ubuntu) nel dominio (windows)
<asdf____> sapere aiutarmi?
<asdf____> *sapete
<Eric86> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<jester-> Eric86: chiudi il soft center
<Eric86> come faccio?
<Eric86> è già chiuso!
<asdf____> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> Eric86: riavvia
<jester-> asdf____: kde?
<jester-> Eric86: data sudo apt-get ?
<jester-> asdf____: installa system-config-samba e poi usalo per fare la condivisione
<Appiano> raga, ubuntu 12, foxit reader lo installo ed esce solo in cinese, menu in cinese tutto in cinese, come lo metto in inglese italiano???? per favore aiuto
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. cosa mi consigliate per monitorare la temperatura del notebook? Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit grazie
<optimus-x> kiefer: prova Psensor .. qui trovi una guida da seguire http://tinyurl.com/awobd54
<kiefer> optimus-x: ero gia li :-). Lmsensor o Psensor come dici tu è uguale?
<optimus-x> kiefer: Psensor è in pratica l'interfaccia grafica di Lmsensor
<kiefer> optimus-x: cercavo un consiglio dal vivo grazie
<kiefer> optimus-x: ok seguo la guida allora. ciao e grazie
<optimus-x> kiefer: prego ciao!
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-03
<clic2000> salve
<clic2000> problema con HD
<clic2000> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/giuseppe/8490D44E90D44876: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/giuseppe/8490D44E90D44876"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows properly, or mount th
<clic2000> toc toc
<clic2000> bene .... se ne parla domani
<clic2000> grazie di tutto
<clic2000> bye bye
<glpiana> ola
<Uzzi> Buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<isildur> ciao ragazzi, non riesco a far riconoscere mouse e tastiera wireless.
<cristian_c> isildur, hai collegato il ricevitore?
<isildur> sisi
<TaLaDo> lol
<isildur> :)
<cristian_c> isildur, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb
<cristian_c> con il ricevitore collegato
<isildur> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> isildur, digita anche: xinput list
<isildur> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<isildur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491286/
<glpiana> isildur, prova a leggere qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/113984/is-logitechs-unifying-receiver-supported
<isildur> ok ty
<cristian_c> il comando restituisc eun doppio puntatore
<cristian_c> *restituisce
<isildur>  ho un mouse e una tastiera wired
<cristian_c> isildur, quindi praticamente non è obbligatorio collegare un dispositivo della logitech
<cristian_c> ?
<isildur> xD praticamente no ma siccome questi mouse e tastiera che sto usando fanno un po pena
<isildur> preferirei utilizzare quelli logitech
<isildur> ;)
<Anto> ciao a tutti
<pertax> buongiorno , mi potreste suggerire una guida semplice , efficace e collaudata per creare e configurare una vpn fra 2 ubuntu ? magari usando interfaccia grafica... :-)  Grazie
<glpiana> !vpn | pertax
<ubot-it> pertax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<cristian_c> pertax, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN
<Anto> ho installato ubuntu remote control su android, qualcuno sa dirmi come superare lo splash screen (dal telefono) quando lo faccio partire con wol?
<glpiana> Anto, non c'è supporto per software esterni su questo canale
<pertax> Ok grazie , vi faccio sapere , di nuovo.
<Anto> ok grazie
<cristian_c> glpiana, per os esterni :D
<rorro007> Ciao a tutti domanda: come si formatta una chiavetta usb su ubuntu 12.10 ?? grazie
<TaLaDo> rorro007, con gparted
<rorro007> TaLaDo, ok grazie provo poi vi faccio sapere
<rorro007> TaLaDo, nelle versioni precedenti facevo tasto destro formatta
<Linuxkern> buon dì a tutti
<Devidino1> salve, volendo eliminare dall'avvio un servizio come devo procedere. Il servizio tor risulta già avviato quindi quando avvio vidalia sono costretto prima a stopparlo con # service tor stop
<Devidino1> volevo rendere la cosa "permanente" come procedo??
<nunzio> Salve! Non avendo un hd esterno su cui memorizzare i dati, è possibile installare ubuntu su un pc con windows 7 per poi trasferire i file da seven a ubuntu?
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<TaLaDo> nunzio, basta che fai l'installazione a fianco di windows come da guida
<TaLaDo> nunzio, poi per quanto riguarda il traferire file da o verso windows spiegati meglio
<nunzio> Il mio intento è , una volta trasferiti i file, "eliminare" windows...
<TaLaDo> nunzio, ma che file devi trasferire?
<nunzio> documenti da windows
<TaLaDo> nunzio, intendi documenti di office?
<nunzio> sì, ma anche file multimediali
<TaLaDo> mettili su chiavetta
<imattist> ciao
<imattist> ragazzi varei una domanda su ubunt c'è qulcuno online per chiarirmi le idee?
<nunzio> ho una chiave usb con una capacità troppo piccola
<nunzio> dovrei trasferire circa 50 GB
<TaLaDo> nunzio, lascia la partizione windows male non fa
<nunzio> ok, ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<TaLaDo> di nulla
<imattist> nessuno?
<TaLaDo> !chiedi | imattist
<ubot-it> imattist: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<imattist> ok grazie, il mio problema è questo: vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc un pò vecchiotto, ha 1,5 gb di dam è troppo poco?
<remix_tj> no, è abbastanza
<TaLaDo> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<imattist> che versione dovrei installare? E come saranno più o meno le prestazioni, vi ringrazio in anticipo
<remix_tj> boh, dipende dal resto dell'hardware, comunque imattist scarica ubuntu desktop e prova
<imattist> ok grazie
<manu2424> salve ragazzi
<manu2424> :D
<manu2424> tutte le gpu nividia gforce sono supportatae dala 12.04 lts?
<_naxil_> ciao
<_naxil_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<manu2424> ciao naxil
<_naxil_> ciao manu
<sono> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<sono> volevo chidere come fareun dual boot
<sono> con windows 7 installato
<sono> esiste qualche guida
 * Fetentone is away: Away
<Peppe_> Ciao a tutti.. problemissimo.. fino a ieri tutto a posto con l'utilizzo di ubuntu 12.04 (in dual boot con vista).. l'ho spento anche correttamente. Stamattina e per qualsiasi riaccensione abbia fatto accade la seguente: fino alla schermata dove devo inserire la password tutto apposto dopo di che la inserisco e mi compare una schermata nera
<Peppe_> ma su questa schermata ogni tanto compaiono come dei flash delle scheggie viola.. e infatti io mi aspetto che la schermata sia viola del tutto.. insomma il classico desktop d ubuntu
<enzotib> Peppe_, hai fatto aggiornamenti?
<Peppe_> poi dopo qualche secondo ritorna tutto viola.. posso utilizzare anche il browser come vedete.. ma non è semplicemente viola.. c'è anche ancora presente lo spazio dove inserire la password
<Peppe_> sulla sinistra
<Peppe_> no enzotib
<Peppe_> anche questa è un altra cosa.. da quando ho installato ubuntu diversi mesi fa non mi da mai in automatico aggiornamenti
<Peppe_> (e so che in genere me li dovrebbe suggerire lui stesso) ma niente
<Peppe_> perke non è la prima volta che installo ubuntu
<Peppe_> poi cmq altri problemi.. apro finestre e non si richiudono.. fanno finta d chiudersi ma rimangono aperte tutte sfocate.. oppure le trascino ed è come se lasciano la scia dietro d se
<Peppe_> cioè tante finestre uguali che si moltiplicano
<Peppe_> vi prego aiutatemi
<Peppe_> se riuscite
<Peppe_> :D
<enzotib> Peppe_, il pc di che livello è? nuovo, medio, arcaico?
<Peppe_> ahahahah.. dell inspiron 1525.. preso nel luglio 2008 comunque ripeto fino a ieri non è successo niente d niente
<Peppe_> era tutto apposto
<Peppe_> l'unica cosa è che ho installato java dal software center.. o meglio credo d averlo installato perke ora posso utilizzare keepvid (un sito per cui serviva java) però se vado a vedere sul software center.. mi dice che è ancora da installare java
<Peppe_> non so
<Peppe_> ho paura anche a tentare d chiudere il browser adesso per vedere se per miracolo il desktop è tornato normale , perke se lo faccio sicuramente accade quello che t ho detto cioè la finestra parte per chiudersi e invece rimane aperta ma sfocata e nn potrei piu scriverti
<Peppe_> qualche suggerimento ?
<enzotib> Peppe_, crea un nuovo utente ed entra con quello
<Peppe_> ho provato ad entrare con l'utente ospite.. stessa cosa sempre stessi problemi ...... e la stessa cosa o mi consigli di creare proprio un altro utente ??
<enzotib> Peppe_, no, se non va nemmeno guest, allora non dipende dall'utente
<Peppe_> gia.. comunque con vista è tutto apposto ho provato prima.. non so proprio come sia.. ma non c'è una cosa simile a ripristino configurazione di sistema come in windows ?
<Peppe_> io cmq t assicuro che fino a ieri era tutto apposto fino allo spegnimento e ieri l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata quella di PROVARE e ripeto PROVARE ad installare java dal software center
<Peppe_> anche se mi dice che è ancora da installare ... però il sito me lo fa utilizzare
<Peppe_> boooo
<enzotib> Peppe_, e aggiornamenti non ne hai fatti?
<Peppe_> nono.. anche perchè come t dicevo.. a differenza delle altre volte in cui ho installato ubuntu.... da quest'ultima volta che l'ho installato nuovamente (che risale all'estate) non mi compare piu all'accensione l'icona sulla sinistra che c sono aggiornamenti da installare
<Peppe_> mai comparsa questa icona... non so perke
<vincenzo> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi a creare un collegamento sulla scrivania di libre office su ubuntu 12.04?
<michele__> salve
<michele__> ragazzi mi sapete dire come cambiare l'ordine del grub? Uso ubuntu 12.10
<vincenzo> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi a creare un collegamento sulla scrivania di libre office su ubuntu 12.04?
<michele__> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !grub | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> !qualcuno | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vincenzo> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi a creare un collegamento sulla scrivania di libre office su ubuntu 12.04?
<michele__> non si modifica l'ordine del grub, ho seguito una guida su internet, in default ho messo 5 e ho anche fatto l'update da terminale, ma nnt
<jester-> michele__: se cambi il default noncambia l'ordine di visulizzaione ma il cursore si piazza sull'os scelto a default
<michele__> ecco
<michele__> manco quelllo fa
<jester-> si che lo fa
<michele__> bhe a me non funziona
<glpiana> michele__, e quel 5 corrisponde a che numero di voce dell'elenco di grub?
<michele__> all'avvio il puntatore si piazza su buntu
<michele__> windows
<jester-> avrai sbagliato il default, 5 è il quarto inlista
<glpiana> michele__, windows non è un numero
<michele__> su internet
<michele__> c'era scritto
<glpiana> !enter | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<michele__> ok sorry, c'era scritto un numero per ogni riga
<glpiana> michele__, ti spiace rispondere alla domanda che ti ho fatto?
<glpiana> michele__, riprovo girando la domanda: quante voci vedi elencate al boot?
<michele__> 5
<jester-> michele__: se su internet trovi scritto che bisogna piarlo in quel posto durante i pasti?
<michele__> ?
<glpiana> michele__, e windows è la numero?
<michele__> 5
<glpiana> michele__, allora scrivi 4. si parte a contare da 0
<jester-> allora metti 4 a default
<vincenzo> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi a creare un collegamento sulla scrivania di libre office su ubuntu 12.04?
<jester-> vincenzo: in unity?
<vincenzo> jester - inche senso unity
<vincenzo> * in che
<jester-> vincenzo: l'ambiente con la barra sicula a sinistra?
<vincenzo> si si
<jester-> vincenzo: li nella barra non ti garbano?
<jester-> o altrimenti a che serve?
<vincenzo> perdona la mia ignoranza sono un pò spratico
<michele__> ok credo che avete ragione voi riavvio e controllo...
<vincenzo> si ma lo voglio anche sulla scrivania se possibile
<vincenzo> jester-
<jester-> vincenzo: comunque devi installare gnome.-tweak
<jester-> gnome-tewak-tool
<jester-> e poi far apparire il desctop
<jester-> vincenzo: poi clicchi destro quelle sulla barra e mi pare ci sia l'opzione
<jester-> o trascinale
<vincenzo> praticamente per adesso se lo trascino mi fa eliminare il collegamento
<michele1993> grz raga ha funzionato =)
<jester-> vincenzo: devi scoprire il desktop col tweak
<jester-> michele1993: cerrrto che ha funzionato
<vincenzo> jester- per adesso sto scaricando il tool
<vincenzo> dopo di chè la procedura è abbastanza semplice?
<jester-> vincenzo: starà sotto impostazioni avanzate
<jester-> vincenzo: scrivania abilita have filemanager handle the desktop
<jester-> e li puoi pacioccare fonts e altro
<jester-> glpiana: ti ricordi icons on the desktop in siculo unity?
<davyde84> jester-: per caso ieri hai seguito un attimo il mio problema con il raspberry? weltall mi diceva che dovevo compilare il kernel a mano.. cosa signigifica?
<jester-> davyde84: non ho seguito. qual'era il problema?
<jester-> davyde84: ervito lo usa, mi pare
<glpiana> jester-, mi sa che si deve modificare un lanciatore esistente
<vincenzo> jester-mi devo allontanare un attimo... quando torno puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> vincenzo: quando torni fischia
<vincenzo> okok :D
<vincenzo> grazie
<davyde84> magari stasera :P
<leonardomilleuno> il dpkg è impegnato
<leonardomilleuno> impossibile impostare il blocco var/lib/dpkg/lock da USC, un altro processo lo tiene impegnato
<leonardomilleuno> l'installazione del pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts-install è rimasta a metà
<leonardomilleuno> dato sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: hai aperto software center o gestore aggiornamenti o non ha usato sudo
<leonardomilleuno> dato clean, autoremove....
<leonardomilleuno> dato apt-get install -f
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: sbloccato?
<leonardomilleuno> jester, no
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: reboot all winzoz
<leonardomilleuno> qui di aperto non c'è niente
<vincenzo> jester-   fiuuuuuuuu fiuuuuuuuuuu
<vincenzo> :d
<leonardomilleuno> come posso disinstallare il pacchetto pendent ttf-mscorefonts-install?????
<jester-> vincenzo: fammi andare in uniti, se cell'ho ancora
<vincenzo> okokoko
<leonardomilleuno> pendente
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: no riavvi e dai --configure -a
<leonardomilleuno> bene
<leonardomilleuno> no, non va
<jester-> vincenzo: sembra che sia il solo modo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=493774
<jester-> un po rozzo
<vincenzo> ma cosi non funziona :( l ho provato mille volte
<jester-> vincenzo: dal tweal--scrivania. abilita filemanager handle desktop
<vincenzo> devo aprire impostazioni avanzate?
<eugenio> ciao a tutti,
<eugenio> nessuno ha avuto problemi con gimp 2.8 e ubuntu 12.10??
<vincenzo> jester- è abilitato
<vincenzo> ma non funge
<jester-> vincenzo: se copi un file .desktop in Scrivania so dovrebbe vedere
<jester-> vincenzo: dai pure unity --reset
<vincenzo> allora, se copio altri programmi funziona, in particolare libre office è che non va
<vincenzo> è un problema di permessi a quanto ho potuto capire
<vincenzo> jester- http://askubuntu.com/questions/107198/libreoffice-3-5-wont-launch-from-desktop-shortcut-ubuntu-11-10-unity
<vincenzo> qui lo spiega ma per me è incapibile
<jester-> vincenzo: bastardo di libre
<leonardomilleuno> ci sono altri comandi alternativi a configure, jester?
<vincenzo> jester- :( nessuna soluzione?
<jester-> vincenzo: eppure se copi il file lo deve vedere
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: hai riavviato?
<leonardomilleuno> j, si
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: sudo apt-get -f install
<vincenzo> ci ho provato ma non va
<jester-> vincenzo: è molto strana la cosa, si dovrebbe vedere poi se ha permessi farlocchi non funza
<jester-> vincenzo: copia una icosa qualsiasi e poi la modifichi da tasto destro proprietà
<vincenzo> ma intanto non sono l unico che ha questo problema.... sto cercando in qualche forum per vedere se cè qualche soluzione....
<vincenzo> qualsiasi tipo anche il browser?
<jester-> si
<vincenzo> si fatto
<vincenzo> il browser funziona alla grade
<vincenzo> grande
<jester-> vincenzo: nel comando ci metti il link a libre
<vincenzo> come altre applicazione tipo simple scan per fare un esempio
<jester-> e pui cambiare icona
<jester-> vincenzo: stessa menata
<vincenzo> e qual è il link ti libre office
<jester-> vincenzo: libreoffice --writer %U
<leonardomilleuno> mi da una schermata in cui accettare le condizioni Microfoft, ma non riesco a dare l'ok......... c'è un <OK> finale ma è in terminale, non si attiva
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: devi usare tab per andare su accetta
<jester-> e pigiare enter
<vincenzo> jester- ho risolto :D
<vincenzo> grazie :D
<leonardomilleuno> ce l'abbiamo fatta......
<leonardomilleuno> riavvio
<vincenzo> jester- l'icona dove posso trovarla?
<jester-> vincenzo: clicca l'icona in proprietà
<vincenzo> jester- dicevo l'icone di libre office ho modo di averla nel pc? o devo scaricare l'immagine?
<jester-> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<vincenzo> jester- grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<leonardomilleuno> grazie:-))))))
<jester-> aloha
<jester-> Fetentone: che cazzo ne so che fa canonical con l'os cellfono, secondo me è un buco nell'agua
<RomagnaMia> ciao a tutti, ho un problema: ho un pc con intel i5, quindi 64bit. Ho provato a avviare la live cd, da pendrive, da qualsiasi parte ma ubuntu 12.10 non parte.
<RomagnaMia> fa la schermata inziale con l'omino in fondo poi scompare quella e si blocca
<RomagnaMia> ho provato una versione a 32 bit e non parte manco quella
<RomagnaMia> non c'è un'anima
<RomagnaMia> bona
<davyde84> hola
<davyde84> sto scaricando il kernel 3.7 dal sito www.kernel.org e vorrei installarlo nel mio raspberry come si fa? eheh
<davyde84> devo seguire questa guida?
<davyde84> http://www.berkes.ca/guides/linux_kernel.html
<Carlo> ho bisogno di aiuto, devo accedere a dei file da un SO bloccato ma mi dice che è impossibile non essendo io il proprietario. come autorizzo l'apertura da un cd live?
<davyde84> sudo
<davyde84> prova con sudo e forse si apre lo stesso
<Carlo> ok ma dove lo inserisco, apro il terminale e poi?
<davyde84> sudo nautilus se e' una live di ubuntu e ti si apre la finestra con i permessi di root
<davyde84> anche se da cd live non ricordo la password :P
<Carlo> con quel comando mi da not fondo
<Carlo> ... dico not found...
<davyde84> nautilus?
<davyde84> che live hai?
<Carlo> kubuntu su USB
<davyde84> allora sudo dolphin
<Carlo> che spettacolo ragazzi! siete fantastici!
<davyde84> bello kubuntu no?
<Carlo> adesso se avete voglia vi presento un problema piccolo da risolvere e uno meno
<davyde84> dolphin e' il mio file manager preferito
<Carlo> si bello Davide
<davyde84> presenta i problemi questo era da niente e ti ho aiutato ma gli altri si fanno vedere solo quando ci sono problemi grossi ;O
<Carlo> allora uno è 'avvio di kttsd non riuscito'
<Carlo> niente da fare....
<davyde84>  KTTSD è un sintetizzatore vocale nativo per KDE che utilizza anche le voci di Festival. Tra le lingue disponibili c'è anche l'Italiano............. non penso sia un problema importante ghgh non sapevo ci fosse
<Carlo> ok, allora passo al prossimo.... mi serve un tipo pratico con la prima installazione di kubuntu e il partizionamento!!! pronti?
<davyde84> io non uso kubuntu ma puo essere che nelle impostazioni dell'orologio nella tabella generale c'e' la spunta su "speak time" o in italiano
<davyde84> come lo partizioni?
<davyde84> parlo io finche non spunta qualcuno di piu azzeccato di me
<Carlo> perfetto ma credo che già mi aiuterai tu...
<Carlo> devo installare kubuntu su NetBook con USB
<Carlo> già avevo ubuntu ma dava troppi problemi
<davyde84> io sul netbook mettero' xcfe..
<Carlo> allora nell'install ho fatto dei casini e ho messo un errore su disco così ubuntu si è fregato e non parte più...
<Carlo> xcfe dici... ma comunque sul mio si muove bene da live...
<Carlo> allora dico installo kubuntu ed eccomi qua: si verifica un errore durante l'installazione e non procede più
<Carlo> Davide ci sei?
<davyde84> si
<davyde84> quando? hai gia partizionato? dopo? a meta dell'installazione?
<Carlo> il mio problema maggiore è il partizionamento, non so come si fa ne a cosa serva
<Carlo> in realtà si blocca proprio li dicendo che ci sono dei problemi con ext4 se ricordo bene... ti aiuto?
<Carlo> ok ti presento un ultimo problemino   non si connette alla rete wifi, hai una risposta per caso?
<Carlo> appello per installazione kubuntu!!!!
<davyde84> il partizionamento serve per dividere il disco su un installazione a tutto disco dovrebbe fare tutto lui io di solito faccio una partizione di 30gb di / (root) la maggior parte di /home e 4gb di swap
<Carlo> bene allora ci sto riprovando ma nel fare tutto in automatico mi dice qualcosa che se vuoi tra un attimo ti dico
<Carlo> qui mi da 'preparazione spazio su disco' e seleziono 'installa accanto agli altri SO'
<Carlo> ma potrei scegliere 'cancella e usa l'intero disco per caso' ? o perderei tutti i dati?
<davyde84> se scegli cancella e usa l'intero disco lui cancella TUTTO il disco se per caso avessi un altro sistema operativo in parte cancella anche quello e ovviamente tutti i dati che hai salvato nel pc
<davyde84> mentre se scegli usa accanto lui lascia stare la parte gia occupata e usa solo la parte libera
<Carlo> bene, allora scelgo di farlo fare da solo e procedo
<davyde84> da solo su ttto il disco?
<Carlo> no, accanto agli altri.... ma sto aspettando di ricominciare perché è sparita la finestra mentre aspettavo... ho?
<Carlo> bo?
<Carlo> avvio del programma del partizionamento appunto...........
<Carlo> adesso mi dice.   smontare le partizioni in uso?
<Carlo> che gli dico?
<Carlo> dice che ha rilevato le partizioni montate  /dev/sad
<Carlo> sda
<davyde84> sda e' il tuo disco principale e se non  hai niente che vuoi salvare si smonti e formatta
<Carlo> no, veramente i dati ci sono!
<davyde84> dove sono i dati? in una partiione di windows?
<Carlo> no in ubuntu
<davyde84> e tu hai scelto di installarla accanto?
<Carlo> si
<davyde84> allora non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.. cmq se potessi salvarti i dati sarebbe una buona sicurezza
<Carlo> questo lo intuivo grazie per avermelo ricordato.... allora che faccio stacco tutto e aspetto di salvare i dati?
<Carlo> qui mi dice che se nom smonto le partizioni non è possibile creare, eliminare e ridimensionare partizioni su questi dischi, invece sarebbe possibile eseguire l'installazione nelle partizioni esistenti
<davyde84> ma se non c'e' spazio :P deve ridimensionare
<Carlo> miiiii.... allora salverò e poi gli faccio fare quello che minghia vuole lui! ti devo dire grazie per avermi aiutato a capire e tanti saluti!!!
<nickalex> ciao
<nickalex> list
<ciuino> ciao
<ciuino> secondo voi le prestazioni sono migliori su kde o unity?
<Guest81758> salve a tutti
<aerdnux> ciao
<Akhilleus> midori o chromium quale + leggero e veloce?????
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-04
<mic__> ciao
<mic__> non riesco ad entrare in ubuntu sofware center
<mic__> software
<mic__> carica ma non apre
<mic__> chi mi aiuta
<mic__> aiuuuuuuuuuuuutooooooooooooo
<mic__> aaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttoooooooooooooo
<micmic> non riesco ad aprire ubuntu software center
<micmic> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<micmic> ma che fine hanno fatto tutti
<micmic> tutti in comunitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<micmic> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mic__> ciao
<mic__> non riesco ad accedere a ubuntu software center
<mic__> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri> problemino : avevo win7 e ubuntu con grub. Win 7 andato x virus ho installato windows 8 ma il grub non andava più e non vedeva ubuntu. ho rilanciato da live e fatto la ricostruzione del grub2 ma ora non mi vede windows 8 alla partenza. come risolvo ?
<glpiana> dimitri, nel terminale scrivi: sudo os-prober
<glpiana> !paste | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri> ora sono su un altro pc
<dimitri> aspe che mi sposto
<nino> eccomi sono dimitri glpiana
<nino> /dev/sda1:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<nino> /dev/sda2:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows1:chain
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> mi ha dato solo queste due righe
<glpiana> nino, vabbè, ma la prossima volta usa pastebin come ti è stato chiesto
<nino> che faccio ?
<glpiana> nino, scrivi: sudo update-grub          e metti su pastebin
<nicola> buongiorno a tutti
<nicola> chi mi può aiutare al ripristino dell'mbr del mio netbook?
<glpiana> !mbr | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<nicola> magari... il problema è un pò più complesso
<nicola> ho lanciato i comandi in quella guida
<nicola> ed al riavvio ho ricevuto "missing operating system"
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1494850/
<glpiana> nicola, che comandi hai dato di preciso?
<nicola> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<glpiana> nino, dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1494853/
<glpiana> nicola, che windows hai?
<nicola> xp
<glpiana> nicola, ha riconosciuto correttamente sda1 e sda2. riavviando non te le elenca nella schermata di grub?
<glpiana> nicola, scusa era per nino
<glpiana> nino,  ha riconosciuto correttamente sda1 e sda2. riavviando non te le elenca nella schermata di grub?
<mikr1go> ciao a tutti! Non riesco ad instalare la 12.04... l'installazione va a buon fine ma al riavvio mi dice che il sistema parte in low grafic mode....
<glpiana> nicola, ora sei da livecd?
<nino> glpiana, no mi mette solo ubuntu
<nicola> no, altro pc
<glpiana> mikr1go, e visualizzi qualcosa?
<nino> ora sono su ubuntu installato
<mikr1go> tty1
<glpiana> nicola, allora inserisci un live cd/usb e poi vediamo
<nicola> già provato con varie versioni di ubuntu
<nicola> e la risposta è "SYSLINUX 4.03 ... EDD ... Peter Anvin ..." con cursore lampeggiante all'infinito
<glpiana> nino, riavvia e guarda cosa appare
<nicola> stamattina, quindi, ho scaricato Super Grub Disk
<nicola> ma anche con quello la risposta è "SYSLINUX 4.03 ..."
<nino> ok
<glpiana> nicola, ripartiamo da capo. come hai fatto a mettere grub se tutti i cd di linux ti danno quell'errore?
<mikr1go> se in tty1 faccio il login e do il comando ls mi visualizza solamente example.desktop... tutte le altre cartelle mancano
<glpiana> mikr1go, versione? 32 o 64 bit?
<mikr1go> 64
<glpiana> mikr1go, scheda video?
<nicola> calcola che è un netbook (privo di lettore cd) quindi ho creato una chiavetta usb
<glpiana> nicola, indifferente
<nicola> super grub l'ho messo su chiavetta con unebootin
<mikr1go> nel bios del pc ho disattivato il secure boot  altrimenti non mi lasciava installare il pc
<glpiana> nicola, fermo, più indietro nel tempo per cortesia
<mikr1go> ati radeon hd7670M
<glpiana> nicola, perchè stai cercando di usare super grub disk?
<glpiana> mikr1go, da cd/ usb funzionava correttamente?
<mikr1go> no
<glpiana> mikr1go, e lo hai installato comunque?
<nicola> come ultimo tentativo per entrare in un sistema operativo (l'ho trovato su una guida dell'istituto majorana)
<mikr1go> :) mi funzionava la 12.10 fino a quando non ho fatto l'aggionramento dei driver video
<glpiana> nicola, ma tu che sistemi operativi avevi sul pc?
<glpiana> mikr1go, driver presi da dove?
<mikr1go> ho seguito le varie procedure che ci sono sul forum
<nicola> xp e ubuntu netbook remix (con relative partizioni, oltre a swap e recovery acer)
<glpiana> mikr1go, sul forum ci sono scritte un mucchio di cose. li hai installati perchè ti son stati proposti o li hai scaricati dal sito?
<mikr1go> dal sito
<glpiana> nicola, quindi la netbook remix caricava. recupera la iso e avvia quella
<glpiana> mikr1go, male, pessima scelta. comunque se la 12.10 andava reinstalla quella
<nicola> ok, provo
<mikr1go> andava ma no riconosceva bene la scheda video
<nicola> sto scaricando
<nicola> cmq il problema del "syslinux 4.03 ..." me lo da solo sul netbook
<nicola> se provo ad avviarlo su altri pc funziona!
<glpiana> nicola, però tu hai detto di aver seguito la guida per il ripristino di mbr
<glpiana> nicola, come hai fatto ad eseguire il programma se non carichi nessuna versione?
<nicola> aspè, mi spiego meglio
<nicola> avevo installati i due sistemi operativi (xp e ubuntu)
<nicola> qualche giorno fa volevo riportare il pc allo stato di fabbrica
<nicola> trovata una guida per la rimozione di ubuntu
<nicola> ho lanciato il comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<nicola> al riavvio mi è apparsa la scritta "missing operating system"
<nicola> e non ho più avuto accesso al mio netbook
<glpiana> nicola, la guida che hai seguito per rimuovere ubuntu cosa ti ha fatto fare?
<nicola> esattamente questo:
<nicola> sudo fdisk -l
<nicola> dopo aver individuato l'sdX
<nicola> mi diceva di fare sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<nicola> probabilmente ho sbagliato io (che non avevo reimpostato prima il bootloader)
<glpiana> nicola, sicuro di non aver fatto altro?
<mikr1go> mi hanno suggerito la 12.04 perche piu stabile... il pc lo devo usare per lavoro
<nicola> si
<nicola> la guida è questa: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1226&Itemid=191
<nicola> ho seguito il caso 3
<glpiana> mikr1go, allora riscaricala, controlla md5sum e poi rimasterizzala
<glpiana> !md5 | mikr1go
<ubot-it> mikr1go: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> nicola, vabbè, vediamo se con la remix riesci ad avviare
<mikr1go> md5 è ok... io masterizzo su usb con unetbootin
<glpiana> rifai la chiavetta. o magari prova la 32 bit. e se non va rimetti la 12.10, che almeno ti dava una interfaccia grafica
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mikr1go> appena seleziono la chiavina usb per un istante mi appare un errore 'prefix' che scompare subito e poi ho la pagina di installazione
<mikr1go> errore 'prefix' is not setted
<mikr1go> prefix is not set
<glpiana> mikr1go, invece di far partire l'installazione, avvia la prova e vedi se funziona
<mikr1go> anche cosi mi dice the system is running in low grafic mode
<mikr1go> vado alla pagina successiva ed ho 4 opzioni
<mikr1go> trovato... se vado a visualizzare gli errori mi dice che ha trovato il video ma nessuna configurazione utilizzabile
<glpiana> mikr1go, oki, ma comunque visualizzi qualcosa
<mikr1go> non in modalità grafica
<mikr1go> se avvio da usb visualizzo la schermata ubuntu e poi il messaggio del low grafic mode
<glpiana> mikr1go, ma se la situazione è che non vedi, come hai fatto a installare?
<mikr1go> perchè se lancio l'istallazione fa tutto regolarmente... ma quando riavvio torna l'errore
<glpiana> mikr1go, invece di far partire l'installazione, avvia la versione di prova da usb
<mikr1go> la prova non funziona. da lo stesso errore
<jester-> mikr1go: scheda video?
<mikr1go> ati radeon hd7670 M
<jester-> pc giovane o vecchio
<jester-> strano che la ati non funzi
<mikr1go> nuovo
<jester-> mikr1go: in cosole da ripristino dai modprobe radeon e poi startx
<jester-> mikr1go: è accero
<mikr1go> hp
<mikr1go> fatal server error: no screens found
<jester-> kimal73: ma da live funzava la graifica?
<jester-> mikr1go:  ma da live funzava la graifica?
<mikr1go> no
<glpiana> <mikr1go> perchè se lancio l'istallazione fa tutto regolarmente
<jester-> mikr1go: prova  insterien nomodeset editando grub a gine riga kenrel
<jester-> mikr1go: eh se non va la grafica come la lanci l'installazione
<mikr1go> mi funziona durante l'installazione con bassa risoluzione ma quando riavvia non va
<nicola> glpiana, nulla da fare. anche la prova con la netbook remix da il seguente errore "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<Smokers> mikr1go, secondo me e la tua scheda video che e da cambiare
<mikr1go> è nuovo il pc
<mikr1go> sto maledendo ati con tutto il cuore
<jester-> mikr1go: che distro hai installato
<mikr1go> la 12.04
<mikr1go> ubuntu
<mikr1go> a 64 bit
<Smokers> hai provato con la 32
<mikr1go> no perche il pc è nuovo e con la 64 pensavo di poter sfruttare al meglio il pc
<glpiana> nicola, quello non è un errore. è normale che appaia. meno normale è che non proceda oltre
<Smokers> ok ma vedi se anche con la 32 ti da lo stesso problema
<remix_tj> netbook remix?
<remix_tj> nicola: non è che hai scaricato una versione che non va bene?
<mikr1go> provo, altrimenti torno alla 12.10
<jester-> mikr1go: prova la 12.10
<jester-> ha un kernel piu recente e facile che abbia il driver piu adatto
<nicola> veramente ho provato con varie versioni 12.04, 12.10, 9.10 remix
<nicola> la cosa comica è che se inserisco la pendrive in altri pc funziona correttamente!
<nicola> qui il contenuto di syslinux.cfg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1494989/
<nicola> alla riga 9 vedo che file richiama /cdrom/
<nicola> mica può dipendere da ciò?
<jester-> nicola: ce l'hau un c con winz?
<jester-> l'hai*
<nicola> no
<jester-> male
<jester-> questo tool è il migliore in circolazione http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> nicola: o scrivi la iso su usb con dd ma che sia 12.10
<xiaoy> questo lavora come il tool di pendrivelinux, ma su linux: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<mikr1go> avevo la 12.10 per non funzionava con i driver ati e mi hanno consigliato di provare la 12.054
<kimal73> jester-: mi spieghi meglio la domanda?
<kimal73> ah ho letto. la live non la installo da secoli. installo sempre ubuntu su seconda partizione. niente live.
<nicola> jester: avevo già provato ad usare anche quel tool
<nicola> ma nulla da fare
<jester-> kimal73: quale domanda
<kimal73> [11:10:37] <jester-> kimal73: ma da live funzava la graifica?
<jester-> kimal73: avevo sbagliato nick, non era per te
<Akhilleus> salve midori browser è + veloce e leggero di chromium????
<Akhilleus> midori browser è + veloce e leggero di chromium????
<Akhilleus> midori browser è + veloce e leggero di chromium????
<nicola> proverò a recuperare tramite un cd xp
<nicola> grazie a tutti
<nicola> ciao
<Akhilleus> salve midori browser è + veloce e leggero di chromium????
<jester-> Akhilleus: epprovalo
<Akhilleus> tu 6 un rogrammatore vero jester???
<Akhilleus> volevo info prima
<jester-> nu
<jester-> sono utonto normale
<Akhilleus> secondo voi chromium superiore vero?
<jester-> Akhilleus: li provi e verifichi
<jester-> se non ti garbano li togli con un click
<Akhilleus> no ma siccome un utente mi ha convinto in tutti i modi di provare questo midori,che non è altro che firefox secondo me vorrei capire....
<Akhilleus> chromium molto+leggero secondo me poi non saprei...
<Uzzi> è possibile far coesistere kvm e lbvirtd con NetworkManager(avendo un laptop che necessità di più configurazioni di rete)?
<xiaoy> Uzzi, io andrie a chiedere in #kubuntu
<Uzzi> xiaoy, cosa centra Kubuntu?
<Uzzi> kvm=Kernel-based Virtual Machine
<xiaoy> ohh... scusa
<xiaoy> Uzzi, c'è questo: http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/making-networking-freindly-with-network-manager
<Uzzi> thanks xiaoy ci do un occhio
<nickalex> salve
<papasmurf> ciao
<nickalex> come si usa
<nickalex> lista
<Guest55399> ho da poco installato gnome shell su ubuntu 12.10 64bit e continua ad andarmi in crash, oltre ad essere poco reattivo
<Guest55399> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<enzotib> sera
<davyde84> hola
<nickalex> lista
<enzotib> !list | nickalex
<ubot-it> nickalex: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<enzotib> ma tutti qua vengono sti imbecilli?
<nickalex> e meglio che non offendi
<bonfaleri> buongiorno. ho da poco installato ubuntu 12.10 e avrei necessità di qualche info. sono nel posto giusto?
<enzotib> è meglio che te ne vai, sennò ti buto fuori io
<enzotib> butto*
<enzotib> !chiedi | bonfaleri
<ubot-it> bonfaleri: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nickalex> e mi aiuti a capirci cualcosa grazzie
<bonfaleri> con il 10.04 tutto ok. il 12.10 è veramente lento
<nickalex> ma cosa vuoi
<enzotib> bonfaleri, cosa è lento?
<enzotib> la rete?
<enzotib> o la grafica? o cosa?
<bonfaleri> tutto. dalla navigazione ai programmi. ad esempio le finestre ci mettono un bel po' ad aprirsi
<enzotib> bonfaleri, forse il tuo pc e/o la tua scheda grafica non è sufficiente a reggere unity?
<Guest70986> ciao, ho un problema nel fare l'accesso con ubuntu 12.10, quando inserisco la password non riesco ad accedere, mi si ripresenta la stessa schermata per fare l'accesso. ho provato anche ad accedere da ospite, modificando la password in una nulla ma succede la  stessa cosa
<Guest70986> fino a ieri funzionava
<bonfaleri> enzotib - è possibile verificare le proprietà hardware con un comando dal terminale?
<bonfaleri> enzotib - eccomi
<enzotib> bonfaleri, c'è /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<enzotib> bonfaleri, ha bisogno di un parametro, ma non ricordo quale, dagli -h per help e vedi
<enzotib> Guest70986, come hai fatto a cambiare la password da guest? non è possibile, dato che guest è un utente non privilegiato
<bonfaleri> -h non funziona
<enzotib> bonfaleri, aspetta che verifico
<Guest70986> enzotib, sono riuscito, mi chedeva la password ed io l'ho messa, infatti ora non devo inserirla, ma il problema rimane (ho provato anche a rimettere la stessa di prima ma dice che è impossibile, forse si può mettere solo una pass nulla e non cambiarla)
<enzotib> mah, non mi risulta
<enzotib> Guest70986, crea un nuovo utente, allora, ed entra con quello
<Guest70986> enzotib, non posso nemmeno crearlo dice che è impossibile
<filippo> salve
<Guest70986> mi sembra assurdo
<enzotib> Guest70986, Ctrl-Alt-F1, ti logghi e scrivi sudo adduser nuovoutente
<enzotib> bonfaleri, -h funziona, ho provato, forse non hai lasciato uno spazio, e comunque l'opzione giusta è -p
<filippo> potrei sapere come fare il controllo "MD5"
<enzotib> !md5 | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Guest70986> enzotib, grazie ti faccio sapere
<bonfaleri> non avevo lasciato lo spazio.  fatto con -p. mi rende a tutte le voci la risposta YES
<enzotib> bonfaleri, prova un altro ambiente grafico, per esempio gnome fallback
<bonfaleri> come si fa ad attivarlo?
<jester-> bonfaleri: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> bonfaleri: poi alla finestra di login scegli gnome classic
<bonfaleri> fatto. devo disconnettermi e riconnettermi? scelgo gnome classic senza effetti?
<jester-> bonfaleri: termina sessione, poi clicchi la rotellina a fianco di user e cambi in gnome classic
<bonfaleri> jester - fatto. sembra leggermente più veloce ma alla ripartenza mi ha dato un errore
<dario_> enzotib, ho provato a dare sudo adduser ma dice che possono esistere solo 2 utenti
<jester-> bonfaleri: errore de che?
<enzotib> dario_, eh?
<enzotib> dario_, ci hai messo un nome dopo adduser?
<jester-> dario_: partizione piena?
<bonfaleri> qualcosa relativo a nautilus. esiste una legena per gli errori dove andare a verificare?
<bonfaleri> legenda*
<dario_> enzotib, no... che pirla
<jester-> bonfaleri: ma funza o no
<bonfaleri> jester: si funzia
<jester-> bonfaleri: riavvia e vedi se si ripresenta l'errore
<bonfaleri> ok provvedo. grazie
<dario_> jester, ho un problema nell-accere al mio accaunt quando provo ad entrare mi si ripresenta la stessa schermata e non mi fa accedere
<jester-> dario_: segui le indicazioni di enzotib
<jester-> mica te lo fa creare a vanvera un nuovo user
<dario_> ok
<enzotib> jester-, stavo provando a fargli creare un altro utente
<jester-> appunto
<enzotib> da terminale Ctrl-Alt-F1 accede, ed anche guest funziona
<bonfaleri> jester: ho riavviato senza problemi. appare ancora un po' lento anche se non come prima. esiste un driver meglio di altri per nvidia?
<prort> ciao a tutti, volevo installare su usb l'os di partedmagic, ma x far questo devo utilizzare lultima versione di unetbootin perchè altrimenti potrebbe non andare (con la versione che avevo già installato infatti non me lo rende bootable) sul sito di patedmagic ti rimandano qui  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  ma non riesco ad aprire il file scaricato
<prort> è un file eseguibile, ho provato a cliccarci ma non parte, e nemmeno con wine
<enzotib> prort, e c'entra qualcosa ubuntu?
<prort> enzotib: beh uso ubuntu, e non riesco ad aprirlo, ho sbagliato chan?
<enzotib> prort, non hai un problema con ubuntu, hai un problema con un programma scaricato da un sito, mentre c'è una versione disponibile nei repo
<enzotib> !chat | prort
<ubot-it> prort: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<prort> enzotib: quella non funziona
<prort> ovvero, non mi parte da boot usando quella
<prort> ok grazie joino li
<enzotib> prort, non mi risulta che non funzioni, forse non funziona per partedmagic, che non è nemmeno quello argomento del supporto a ubuntu
<Diego89> ciao raga
<Diego89> buon pomeriggio
<prort> si credo sia quello il problema, dato che bootando una altra distro funziona
<dario_> enzotib, sono riuscito a creare il nuovo utente ma non riesco a cambiare la password, quella che inserisco è sbagliata
<enzotib> dario_, sei entrato con il nuovo utente?
<Diego89> ho un piccolo problema con k3b
<Diego89> qualcuno lo usa
<Diego89> ?
<Diego89> o avete gnome baker brasero e altri?
<dario_> enzotib, si sono con il nuovo utente
<enzotib> dario_, e funziona?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Diego89
<ubot-it> Diego89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Diego89> ok
<Diego89> non sono molto pratico abbiate paziena
<Diego89> pazienza
<Diego89> semplicemente
<enzotib> !enter | Diego89
<ubot-it> Diego89: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Diego89> ok
<Diego89> ;)
<Diego89> dunque: quando masterizzo con k3b non mi da nella schermata inziale la possibilità di creare un dvd dati.. come masterizzazione dvd mi consente solo dvd video.
<Diego89> per quanto riguarda dati mi consente solo di creare cd dati e non dvd dati.. dvd solo video tuttavia ottimo programma per il resto mi son trovato davvero bene. mastering formidabile
<enzotib> strano
<dario_> enzotib, funziona, ma se provo ad andare nelle impostazioni di account utente e tentare di sbloccare, mi chiede la password per amministratore e quando la inserisco dice che è sbagliata
<enzotib> dario_, perché il tuo utente non è in sudoers
<dario_> hee?
<Diego89> enzotib:  tu usi k3b? su un forum online avevo dato un o sguardo ad una schermata che forniva ausilio al mastering ma lì la voce crea dvd dati usciva senza difficoltà a me non figura
<enzotib> dario_, torna al terminale dove hai dato adduser e scrivi sudo adduser nuovoutente sudo
<enzotib> Diego89, sì lo uso, fammi controllare
<Diego89> ti ringrazio enzotib
<dario_> quindi ne creo un altro o posso modificare quello appena creato
<enzotib> dario_, sul nome appena creato
<enzotib> dario_, entri con l'utente vecchio e dai quel comando usando il nome dell'utente appena creato
<dario_> quindi, sudo adduser dario sudo
<enzotib> dario_, "dario" è il nome dell'utente appena creato?
<dario_> si
<enzotib> ok
<dario_> ma poi per ritornare alla schermata devo riavviare o esiste un altra combinazione di tasti
<Diego89> enzotib: devo andare! ci sentiamo più tardi magari e mi faccio vivo io anche in pvt! Ti ringrazio lo stesso per la disponibilità. Buona serata a tutti
<enzotib> ok
<Diego89> a più tardi! ;) buona serata
<dario_> enzotib, ok sono riuscito a mettere nuovamente la password sull'utente che dava problemi però non mi fa ancora entrare
<enzotib> dario_, ora siamo certi che è quell'utente che ha problemi, perché il nuovo funziona
<enzotib> dario_, se non hai configurazioni particolari, potresti usare questo nuovo utente e rinunciare a quello vecchio
<dario_> non voglio rinunciare, dentro ho documenti e impostazioni varie
<dario_> che mi interessano
<enzotib> dario_, fa vedere il contenuto del file .xsession-errors che è nella home del vecchio utente
<enzotib> !pastebin | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dario_> enzotib, scusa che comando devo dare?
<enzotib> dario_, cat ~nome/.xsession-errors, dove "nome" è il vecchio utente
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495624/
<enzotib> dario_, ls -l /home
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495630/
<enzotib> dario_, sudo ls -l /home/adam
<enzotib> amnzi
<enzotib> dario_, sudo ls -lA /home/adam
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495637/
<enzotib> ahhh, ma tu hai la home criptata!
<dario_> si
<dario_> penso
<enzotib> e quindi non so aiutarti
<dario_> ma non è impossibile
<dario_> vero?
<enzotib> no, non lo è, sto cercando qualcosa
<jester-> bella vaccata la home criptata, se si incrocchia ciua ninèta
<dario_> jester, ho notato
<enzotib> dario_, prova un sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495675/
<dario_> gli dico si?
<enzotib> sì
<dario_> enzotib, adeeso dice di inserire la password, inserisco quella di adam vero?
<enzotib> dario_, immagino di sì
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495682/
<enzotib> dario_, ed ora ls -l /tmp/ecryptfs.uoe922io
<enzotib> anzi
<enzotib> dario_, ed ora sudo ls -lA /tmp/ecryptfs.uoe922io
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495691/
<enzotib> dario_, ma prima che cominciasse a dare il problema al login, avevi combinato qualche inquacchio?
<dario_> no, ieri l'ho spento dopo averlo usato normalmente ed oggi mi ha dato questo problema
<enzotib> dario_, ma hai provato più di una volta ad entrare, magari riavviando anche?
<dario_> quello l'ho fatto oggi tentando di entrare, invano
<enzotib> dario_, hai anche riavviato?
<dario_> si, però ora che ci penso, ultimamente, quando gli dicevo di spegnersi, non si spegneva e andava alla schermata di accesso e quando anche li dicevo di spegnersi, non si spegneva
<dario_> enzotib, non è proprio possibile fare nulla
<Zinedine1> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno sa dove posso trovare una tastiera usata per un Acer aspire 3000 mod. zL5 3004wlmi? Grazie!
<enzotib> !chat | Zinedine1
<ubot-it> Zinedine1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabbbiie> ciao
<gabbbiie> ho bisogno di un aiuto per installare ubuntu
<enzotib> !installazione | gabbbiie
<ubot-it> gabbbiie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gabbbiie> grazie ubot-it
<gabbbiie> quello che volevo sapere
<gabbbiie> è che ho messo un hard disk nuovo sul pc già formattato
<gabbbiie> e volevo installare ubuntu direttamente senza passare per altri SO
<gabbbiie> si puo fare???
<jester-> gabbbiie: certo come da guida
<gabbbiie> sto provando ma non mi avvia nulla
<gabbbiie> potresti spiegarmi come fare???
<gabbbiie> come fare
<gabbbiie> in che modo
<leosacc> sera
<Akhilleus> midori oppure chromium????
<geronimo_> ciao vorrei sapere come far npartire ubuntu 12.10 dalla linea di comando
<geronimo_> help
<geronimo_> dopo il segno $
<geronimo_> c'è qualcuno?
<geronimo_> Hallo
<geronimo_> Anybody out there?
<saro> ciao
<smoss> ciao a tutti
<smoss> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> ciao enzotib :)
<pisa> sera a tutti
<pisa> qualcuno per chiedere alcune cose?
<DD3my> pisa, se hai problemi oppure qualche dubbio esponilo
<DD3my> e se c'è qualcuno che saprà aiutarti verrà in tuo aiuto :)
<pisa> ok
<pisa> mi hanno portato un notebook hp che non si accendeva, ho inserito il cd di ubunto (sia mai mi son detto) ed è partito
<pisa> solo che se vado a installarlo
<pisa> mi dice che non c'è spazio
<pisa> come faccio a isntallarlo così cancella tutto quello che c'era prima?
<pisa> ora lo sto usando in modalità "prova" dal cd
<pisa> visto che me le hanno regalato volevo metterci ubuntu 12 per imparare ad usarlo
<pisa> tanto è un vecchio pc quindi ci posso smanettare senza troppi problemi
<pisa> vado a cena nel frattempo ... se a qualcuno venisse un suggerimento ripasso tra mezz'ora lascio il pc collegato.
<enzotib> ciao DD3my
<enzotib> pisa, quando arriva alla domanda di dove installarlo: accanto a windows, usa l'intero disco, partizionamento manuale, scegli di usare l'intero disco
<pisa> eccomi
<pisa> quando accendo il pc però mi dice "no software found"
<pisa> o qualcosa di simile
<pisa> non parte neppure windows
<pisa> se si fosse bruciato l'hd non partirebbe neppure giusto?
<Mmike> Buonasera!
<Mmike> I appologize for writing in english - I need someone from Italy to run 'curl' on an url and let me know the result - if you can msg me, I'd realy appreciate.
<Holden> Mmike, could you join #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<Mmike> Holden, sure, thank you
<Holden> Mmike, np
<pisa> scusate prima il portatile è impazzito
<pisa> ciao Molotov!
<pisa> è possibile che mi si sia bruciato l'hd e che con il cd di ubuntu parta uguale?
<Holden> pisa, possibile, se parte il cd vai su gestore dischi
<Holden> e controlla la 'salute' del disco (dati smart)
<pisa> mmm noncredo di aver capito bene come fare
<pisa> dove lo trovo? ho un vecchio cd di ubuntu 11.04
<Holden> era in sistema->amministrazione->gestore dischi una volta
<pisa> dentro quel percorso l'unica cosa che si avvicina di più è "disk utility"
<Holden> si è quello
<pisa> ok cosa devo vedere?
<Holden> fai click a sinistra sul tuo disco e a destra dovresti vedere se ha problemi
<pisa> c'è un Pata host adapter, sata host adapter
<pisa> è uno di quei due?
<Holden> a quelli adattatori non c'è connesso nessun disco?
<pisa> si c'è un disco (le icone non le ho ancora imparate tutte)
<Holden> pisa, questo è quello che vedo io qui http://imagebin.org/241747
<pisa> no allora mi sbaglio perchè l'immagine del disco fisso non c'è
<pisa> 690 mb di spazio
<pisa> la vedo dura sia l'hd
<pisa> che l'abbiano levato??
<Holden> pisa, chi l'ha tolto?
<Holden> pisa, al limite metti su pastebin   dmesg
<pisa> non saprei, il notebook lo tiravano via e io l'ho preso
<Holden> e vediamo che dice
<Holden> lo tiravano via? :D
<pisa> non si accendeva e quando ho messo il cd di ubuntu è partito in modalità prova
<pisa> mi ha detto il tipo che loa veva in cantina
<pisa> e non lo usava
<pisa> e lo buttava
<pisa> ora sto scrivendo dal pc, funziona benissimo, solo che forse l'hd è bruciato ... a sto punto non so cosa pensare
<pisa> holden ci sei?
<Holden> pisa, si
<Holden> pisa, apri un terminale
<pisa> ok provo, se vedi che esco è perchè ho dovuto riavviare tutto, prima il terminale mi ha fatto sparire
<pisa> la finestra di ubunto
<pisa> e non sapevo come tornare
<pisa> è venuto a schermo pieno
<Holden> pisa, in quel caso usa  alt-tab
<pisa> ok aperto un terminale da applicazioni, prima lo avevo fatto con altctrlf2
<Holden> pisa, lancia:  dmesg | grep sd[a-f]
<pisa> ok incollato e lanciato
<pisa> nulla non da niente
<pisa> è tornata la scritta normale
<Holden> ok, allora non c'è nessun disco collegato, o se c'è non lo rileva, probabilmente è rotto
<Holden> pisa, puoi provare a resettare, entrare nel bios e vedere se lo rileva
<pisa> eheh la cosa diventa complicata, se mi dai una mano ci provo
<pisa> entro dal pc fisso così
<pisa> via via mi dici
<Holden> pisa, di solito si tratta di premere canc o f2 all'avvio
<Holden> dipende poi dal pc
<pisa> ho provato, all'inizio quando avvio
<pisa> se premo f2
<pisa> mi dice "no software
<Holden> forse f10?
<Holden> che marca è il pc?
<pisa> Hp
<Holden> hmm... non so che bios montino gli hp, cmq di solito è scritto all'avvio, solo devi essere veloce a vederlo
<Holden> al limite puoi premere pausa per farlo fermare
<Holden> al 90% è uno tra canc, f2 o f10
<pisa> scusa l'infinita ignoranza ma come lo metto in pausa quando appare la schermata iniziale di 1 millesimo di secondo?
<Holden> pisa, hai presente il tasto pausa sulla tastiera?
<pisa> -_- no
<pisa> ç_ç
<Holden> cercalo
<pisa> esattamente che icona dovrebbeavere?
<Holden> di solito è vicino a stamp, bloc scorr, pausa
<Holden> c'è scritto pausa e basta, o break
<pisa> si trovato,
<pisa> c'è proprio scritto pausa
<pisa> dhè....
<pisa2> ok sono entrato dal fisso
<pisa2> provo a riavviare il notebook e premo pausa
<pisa2> vediamo che succede
<Holden> pisa, ok, dovrai essere veloce
<pisa2> ok ci provo
<pisa2> ci sono
<pisa2> phoenixbios
<pisa2> sotto diagnostic
<Holden> pisa2, da qualche parte c'è una pagina con la configurazione dei dischi, vedi se lo riconosce
<pisa2> system configuration?
<pisa2> sono andato in boot option per vedere se c'è un hd
<pisa2> mi da persino il floppy-_- ma se manco ce l'ha|
<pisa2> cmq se faccio il primary hd self test mi dice "No IDE device"
<Holden> amen, o non c'è, o è andato
<pisa2> sob troppo bello per essere vero :( lo volevo usare sto pc da battaglia per impararci ubuntu
<pisa2> sob
<pisa2> cmq avrei un asus che ho trovato ad un cassonetto ah aha  (sono un maniaco del riciclo.) magari ci tolgo l'hd da quello
<pisa2> e lo piazzo in questo
<sirblok> ciao a tutti
<sirblok> posso chiedere?
<leosacc> buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-05
<AlexZion_> hieveryone
<AlexZion> ࿊
<blueoil22> ciao
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi. sentite... poichè il sistema all'avvio si è fatto un poco troppo lento, avevo pensato di togliere qualcosa dall'avvio... ho seguito la wiki ufficiale, scaricato e avviato Boot-Up Manager.. mi esce tutto ciò che è in avvio... solo che non so cosa devo escludere e cosa no
<Fetentone> non vorrei combinarci casini!
<Uzzi> Buongiorno a tutti
<enzotib> buongiorno
<ognc> salve e auguri a tutti
<ognc> ma non c'è nessuno ?
<enzotib> !nessuno | ognc
<ubot-it> ognc: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ogm> salve e auguri a tutti, ho un quesito, spero qualcuno possa aiutarmi
<Edoali> ciao
<Edoali> qualcuno mi può spiegare come istallare ubuntu 12.10 su windwos 8?
<ogm> pc vecchio:  pentium 4, 2.53 GHz, 1,5 GiB memoria, ho ubuntu 11.04 , fino a quale versiopne posso aggiornare ?
<ogm> se ci sei batti un tasto
<enzotib> ogm, non saprei, potresti provare la 12.10 in live, e se va bene allora prosegui
<enzotib> !installazione | Edoali
<ubot-it> Edoali: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Edoali> ò
<Edoali> grazie ora guardo :)
<ogm> enzotib grazie proverò come dici ciao e ancora auguri
<enzotib> anche a te
<Giothebest> salve a tutti
<Giothebest> cerco un amministratore del forum ubuntu.it (stealth/pixel/janvitus), c'è nessuno di loro?
<Giothebest> #ubuntu-it-forum
<novizio> Ciao a tutti, volevo avere aiuto sull'installazione di ubuntu 12.10.. ho scaricato i file, ho avviato l'installazione, mi crea una cartella ma dal boot dell'hd dove ho installato non parto il sistema
<enzotib> novizio, che significa "mi crea una cartella"?
<novizio> anche masterizzando i file su dvd e bootando da li non parte
<novizio> ho scaricato il file e avviato installazione
<novizio> e mi si è creata una cartella "ubunut" con i file del so
<novizio> non è che ci vuole un programma per installarlo?
<enzotib> novizio, cerca di essere più preciso, come hai avviato l'installazione?
<mapreri> !installazione | novizio l'hai letta?
<ubot-it> novizio l'hai letta?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<novizio> ho scaricato il file dal sito ufficiale
<novizio> e copiato su usb e un dvd
<enzotib> novizio, copiato?
<novizio> grazie
<mapreri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<mapreri> novizio: ↑↑
<novizio> si scaricata e copiata sull'usb..non devo poi fare il boot da dvd o usb?
<mapreri> non devi copiarla.. quella pagina parte da ubuntu, da windwos devi partire con un programma chiamato unetbootin
<novizio> Grazie 1000 mapreri
<novizio> ok
<mapreri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<novizio> lo installo su un altro HD..
<mapreri> installa ubuntu dove vuoi.. non si lamenta, sta tranquillo!
<novizio> e per il bootloader?
<novizio> posso configurare da ubuntu giusto?
<novizio> si si mi piace già un casino
<mapreri> yep.
<novizio> è che linux 0 io.. :-D
<mapreri> te lo installa sempre su primo disco il boot loader, e ti permette di scegliere con che sistema partire. non devi fare niente, si arrangia a configurarsi
<novizio> perfetto.. ah un ultima cosa, è possibile installarlo nell'hd dove c'è già windows senza partizionare? mi pare di aver letto così ma forse sono troppo preso dalla frenesia di mettere ubuntu...
<novizio> ok dai non importa..vado subito a piazzarlo sull'esterno
<novizio> grazie ancora
<mapreri> si, si può con wubi, ma è sconsigliato da parecchia gente (me incluso)
<ciro> scusate ho problemi sull'installazione di ubuntu, schermata nera ho già provato a disattivare nomodeset e tutto ma niente
<mapreri> ciro: a che punto dell'installazione? mentre avvii la live?
<ciro> si, si blocca dopo che si apre ubuntu 12.04, la schermata di caricamento
<mapreri> ciro a parte disattivare nomodeset e tutto il resto (comunque è nomodeset quello relativo allo schermo) l'unica cosa per installarlo che mi viene in mente è partire dal disco di installazione server o dalla mini.iso
<mapreri> che non usano la grafica, ma hanno un'interfaccia di installazione ncurses
<ciro> e come devo fare per farla
<mapreri> ciro: io ti consiglio di partire dalla mini.iso, che perlomeno c'è la voce per installare il desktop, mentre la server ti installa la base, e poi devi installarti i pacchetti a mano da riga di comando. Devi avere una line internet attiva, e semplice da configurare (non wifi, cavo di rete)
<ciro> e dove la posso scaricare dal sito ufficiale
<mapreri> ciro: diciamo che è nascosta. 64 bit o 32?
<mapreri> è persa dentro cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mapreri> te la tiro fuori io
<ciro> 32
<mapreri> precise: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<mapreri> neanche, ti rimanda da cdimage ad archive.... diciamo che è una iso per persone che sanno ciò che fanno. mettila su una chiavetta. non sprecare un cd per 30 MB
<ciro> ma il processo di installazione è complicato
<mapreri> beh, per me, per altri può esserlo. se si legge e si passa 5 minuti a pensare no
<ciro> il bios del mio pc non ha il boot per la chiavetta
<mapreri> umh..
<ciro> ma il processo di installazzione è complicato richiede conoscenza del terminale e vari comandi?
<mapreri> nono
<mapreri> ciro: guarda tipo qua: http://www.html.it/pag/18663/installazione-ubuntu-server/
<ciro> ma poi ubuntu è normale cn interfaccia grafica?
<mapreri> è simile, cambiano un po' i passaggi.
<mapreri> se ci installi la grafica sì. tra i passaggi c'è una scelta su cosa installare. Scegli ubuntu desktop e ti installa tutto
<ciro> ok prvo poi ti faccio sapere
<ciro> ti trovo sempre qua?
<mapreri> beh, fra circa mezz'ora me ne vado...
<ciro> ma domani ti posso trovare?
<mapreri> domani domani.... boh. probabile, ma non ti assicuro niente.
<ciro> ok grazie mille
<mapreri> np
<ciro> mapreri ma quando mi chiede che sistema voglio installare
<ciro> maperi: quando mi chiede che sistema voglio installare
<mapreri> ciro: come che sistema vuoi installare?
<mapreri> trascrivi qualcosa...
<ciro> maperi: tipo ubuntu 12.04
<snoopybbt> salve gente!
<mapreri> ciao snoopybbt !
<snoopybbt> qualcuno sa come fare per avere l'icona di xchat nella system tray in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mapreri> snoopybbt: credo che tu debba aggiungere xchat alla whitelist in dconf.
<snoopybbt> mapreri:  uh, che è sta roba?
<snoopybbt> non c'è più la semplice system tray ?
<mapreri> ma guarda che puoi installare il pacchetto che integra xchat nel menu di messaggistica
<snoopybbt> ma io vorrei solo la cara vecchia iconcina di xchat
<mapreri> nope. ora c'è unity, e hanno attivato di default una blacklist delle icone, al posto di mettere su All (condivido il pensiero)
<mapreri> ok.
<mapreri> prova così
<mapreri> snoopybbt: installa dconf-tools
<snoopybbt> mapreri:  scusa, ti seguo poco: vuol dire che di default un'applicazione non può accedere alla system tray ?
<mapreri> dipende se il manutentore del pacchetto l'ha previsto oppure no. se installi skype dal sito ufficiale non hai l'icone. Se lo installi dal software center sì, perchè sono due pacchetti diversi, e in uno è stata abilitata l'icona
<snoopybbt> mapreri:  perchè è stata decisa una cosa del genere ?
<mapreri> ho provato, a me l'icona non compare, ma magari serve riavviare la sessione (non mi pare) o xchat. oppure c'è anche una voce nelle impostazioni. di certo serve modifacare la voce com > canonical > unity > panek > systray-whitelist.
<mapreri> per tenere il più pulito possibile il pannello. in kde io mi ritrovo mezzo schermo di icone -.-'
<snoopybbt> quando kde era ancora figo (fino alla 3.5.10) io le icone scassamarroni le nascondevo e basta..
<mapreri> installa xchat-indicator. magari ti basta :) ti aggiunge la voce nel menu di messaggistica, e in più hai il numero delle notifiche sull'icona nel launcher e nello swithcer
<snoopybbt> cmq ho usato dconf-editor... trovo che ci sia qualcosa di profondamente sbagliato nell'esistenza a nell'uso di gconf... mi sa tanto di registro di windows...
<mapreri> sì, ci assomiglia. ha i suoi lati positivi e quelli negativi, come tutto.
<mapreri> qui almeno le voci hanno un nome logico, al contrario di windows che non mi oriento neanche
 * mapreri se ne và
<enzotib> snoopybbt, puoi installare xchat-indicator
<enzotib> e l'icona ti appare nel menu della messaggistica
<lucchi> Hello, qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<enzotib> snoopybbt, oddio, non funziona proprio come uno si aspetterebbe
<enzotib> !chiedi | lucchi
<ubot-it> lucchi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lucchi> Ho installato ubuntu 12.10 sul mio pc che ha configurato due hd in raid0, seguendo la guida wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakeRaid0Windows. Tutto come da guida. Leggera incertezza nel ricavare il nome della partizione root di Ubuntu .... però nessun messaggio di errroe. Grub mi restituiscel'errore Minimal Bash like line editing is supported .....ecc e Ubuntu non si avvia. Non vorrei far casino con il bootloader visto che ho una
<kimal73> ciao, esiste na cosa simile a flipboard per leggere le notizie su ubuntu?
<kimal73> flipboard oppure pulse, ecc...
<enzotib> lucchi, non si è letto tutto, manca la fine del discorso
<lucchi_> sorry, mi si è spento il pc per black out. Qualcuno mi ha risposto?!
<enzotib> lucchi_, no, dicevo che non è nemmeno completa la frase che hai scritto prima
<lucchi_> Dopo che ho selezionato ubuntu dal bootloader, grub se ne esce con un messaggio Minimal Bash like ecc e rimane la finestra nera del terminale.
<spacejammin> ciao
<Miky93> buonasera ragazzi!
<Miky93> come si installano i .deb? su windows i .exe si installavano semplicemente cliccando 2 volte su...qui come si fa? Uso ubuntu 12.10
<Guest70926> volevo chiedere come posso istallare ubunto e mantenere anche windows 7
<Miky93> guest
<Miky93> io sono riuscito a farlo è semplicissimo
<Guest70926> sto scaricando la iso di ubuntu 12.10, come faccio poi? grz
<Miky93> devi masterizzarla su un cd/dvd
<Miky93> altrimenti puoi anche metterla su pennetta( ma è + difficile)
<Guest70926> la prima volta che l'ho scaricato (era il 14.04) non l'avevo copiato...
<Miky93> l'ultimo è il 12.10 come fai ad avere il 14.04 xD
<Guest70926> prima avevo il 12.04 ma, essendosi bloccato, l'ho disinstallato e adesso sto scaricando il 12.10 ma non mi trovo più
<enzotib> Miky93, anche con i .deb dovrebbe funzionare il doppio click, ma la maggior parte dei programmi sono già nei repo, non serve scaricare niente al di fuori
<Miky93> skype non c'era nel software center
<enzotib> Miky93, c'è, ma devi abilitare il repo partener
<enzotib> partner*
<Miky93> non so come ma quando l'ho aperto (cliccato 2 volte)  mi ha aperto il software center boh
<enzotib> Miky93, e va bene, il software center può anche installare pacchetti scaricati
<Miky93> come si abilita il repo partener
<enzotib> Miky93, da software-center fai Modifica->Sorgenti Software
<Miky93> ho capito poi su altro software seleziono tutto
<Miky93> giusto?
<enzotib> Miky93, sì, però attenzione a NON selezionare "proposed" sulla terza scheda
<Miky93> non vedo differenze
<enzotib> Miky93, dovresti aggiornare la lista
<enzotib> Miky93, software-center non so come lo fa, io lo faccio da terminale con sudo apt-get update
<Miky93> ma perché vi ostinate a usare il terminale? xD
<enzotib> perché ai miei tempi c'era quasi solo quello :)
<Miky93> ah...
<Miky93> complicato pero
<Miky93> dopo aver fatto un bel po di scritte è apparso questo
<Miky93> W: Impossibile recuperare cdrom://Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  Usare apt-cdrom per far riconoscere questo CD-ROM da APT. apt-get update non può essere usato per aggiungere nuovi CD-ROM
<Miky93> W: Impossibile recuperare cdrom://Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)/dists/quantal/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Usare apt-cdrom per far riconoscere questo CD-ROM da APT. apt-get update non può essere usato per aggiungere nuovi CD-ROM
<Miky93> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<enzotib> Miky93, hai abilitato anche CDROM nella schermata di prima?
<Miky93> si
<Miky93> lo levo
<enzotib> meglio
<Miky93> dovrebbero apparire altri programmi nel software center?
<enzotib> Miky93, non tanti, tra questi skype
<enzotib> Miky93, magari riavvialo software-center
<Miky93> adesso mi appaiono una decina di programmi in partner canonical che prima non apparivano
<Miky93> oddio questo non si puo vedere xD In ubuntu il tasto centrale non funziona !?
<enzotib> Miky93, probabilmente di default no, ma si può fare qualcosa
<renato> Hello! Ho prob su pc che aveva Ubuntu 10.04. E' stato tentato caricamento ver 12.04 ma durante install Debian s'è bloccato ed ora rimane in "read only" e non permette alcun altro comando poiché fallito. Che fare?
<enzotib> renato, durante install Debian?
<renato> Sì, l'avanzamento aveva terminato tutti gli step iniziali, poi s'è bloccato durante l'install di Debian
<enzotib> renato, cioè stai installando Debian?
<renato> Se va bene così, sì. Diciamo che l'avanzamento è automatico, una volta dato l'assenso. Durante quell'installaz si è bloccato e l'ho ftto ripartire, poiché rimaneva li senza più far nulla
<enzotib> renato, uhm, non riusciamo a capirci: stai installando Ubuntu o Debian?
<renato> Ubuntu. ver 12.04, mi correggo, dall'esistente ver 11.04 (il pc non è mio ma ci lavora altro utente che voleva installare Unubtu 12.04)
<enzotib> renato, e dove è uscito fuori quel debian che dicevi prima?
<renato> Dal menu che viene mostrato durante l'installazione. Era nella fase dell'installazione vera e propria, dopo aver assunto tutte le informazioni ed i nuovi file
<enzotib> renato, ma era una installazione da zero o un avanzamento?
<renato> Avanzamento. Ubuntu 11.04 c'era già nel disco fisso. Ed era funzionante.
<andrea10> ciao a tutti.. ho un grande problema con ubuntu 12.10... l'ho installato ieri... precedentemente avevo windows 7 con hd diviso in due partizioni (una su cui avevo windows, l'altra su cui avevo documenti importanti)
<andrea10> da quando ho installato ubuntu tentando di esplorare le risorse, visualizzo soltanto "hard disk"
<andrea10> una sola icona, per il totale dello spazio disponibile
<andrea10> quando clicco per entrare, non me lo permette.
<andrea10> ci tengo a sottolineare che io durante l'installazione di ubuntu ho selezionato l'opzione "rimpiazza windows 7 con ubuntu
<andrea10> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Michele1993> si era sconnesso
<enzotib> renato, non puoi fare avanzamento da 11.04 a 12.04, hai saltato una versione, non è supportato
<andrea10> qualcuno mi aiuta cortesemente..?
<enzotib> !pazienza | andrea10
<ubot-it> andrea10: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Michele1993> che problema hai andrea
<andrea10> questo qui:
<andrea10> [17:29] <andrea10> ciao a tutti.. ho un grande problema con ubuntu 12.10... l'ho installato ieri... precedentemente avevo windows 7 con hd diviso in due partizioni (una su cui avevo windows, l'altra su cui avevo documenti importanti) [17:29] <andrea10> da quando ho installato ubuntu tentando di esplorare le risorse, visualizzo soltanto "hard disk" [17:30] <andrea10> una sola icona, per il totale dello spazio disponibile [17:30] 
<andrea10>  non me lo permette. [17:30] <andrea10> ci tengo a sottolineare che io durante l'installazione di ubuntu ho selezionato l'opzione "rimpiazza windows 7 con ubuntu
<Michele1993> forse ha formattato tutto
<renato> Anche se la cartella di gestione del nuovo software esce ormai pressoché di continuo ignorando il tutto? Mi sembra strano, comunque, ora che si può fare? L'utente qui mi chiede lumi e io sinceramente non so cosa fare, scusate ma non conosco bene Linux
<enzotib> renato, reinstalla da zero
<enzotib> andrea10, se hai detto di rimpiazzare windows usando l'intero disco, hai perso tutto
<Michele1993> è come dicevo io
<andrea10> guarda mi dava 3 opzioni
<renato> oooops! E di dati, persi tutti? C'è modo di trasferirli da console (terminale)?
<andrea10> la prima era di rimpiazzare windows
<andrea10> la seconda era di specificare uno spazio ma di installarlo assieme a windows
<andrea10> la terza era di partizionarlo
<andrea10> io ho fatto la prima
<Michele1993> andrea tu dovevi fare affianca( cosi potevi accedere da linux all'hd di windows)
<andrea10> ma la cosa mi stranizza parecchio perche' comunque sia
<andrea10> formattazione non ne ha effettuata
<Michele1993> sarà una formattazione nascosta xD
<andrea10> e poi comunque se avesse formattato io dovrei accedere all'hd
<enzotib> renato, se i dati sono in un'altra partizione, puoi installare su quella libera senza toccare quella coi dati
<andrea10> anche se vuoto
<andrea10> invece non riesco ad accedere
<andrea10> ad ogni modo io i miei dati li avevo su una partizione diversa da quella dove era windows
<enzotib> andrea10, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<andrea10> scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio ad aprire un terminale..? ho installato ubuntu per provarlo, non lo conosco quasi per nulla..
<enzotib> andrea10, Ctrl-Alt-T
<Michele1993> io dico che andrea cia una partizione con ubuntu e basta
<enzotib> temo anch'io
<renato> Percio poi, una volta installato un Ubuntu sul disco libero, posso spostare i dati e ricaricare Ubuntu 12.04 nuovamente sul disco originario? Naturalmente con CD immagine stavolta ...
<andrea10> ragazzi con ctrl alt e t non mi apre nulla
<enzotib> andrea10, Alt-F2 e scrivi gnome-terminal
<Michele1993> andrea fai cosi premi il tasto in alto a sinistra poi scrivi termnale e apri il terminale
<andrea10> scusami enzo ma dopo fdisk quanti spazi ci sono per inserire -l?
<andrea10> ho provato a farlo tutto attaccato, a farlo con uno spazio, con due.. nulla.. non spunta nulla..
<andrea10> ok stavolta l'ho preso
<Michele1993> xD
<Michele1993> che ti è apparso
<andrea10> mi spuntano 3 partizioni
<Michele1993> forse c'è
<Michele1993> anzi no
<Michele1993> temo di no
<andrea10> ma non ci capisco una mazza francamente
<Michele1993> in id che ti esce
<Michele1993> sotto Id
<andrea10> la prima 83 la seconda 5 e la terza 82
<Michele1993> allora temo che hai perso tutto, ma aspettiamo il parere di un'esperto
<andrea10> e non c'e' modo di recuperare i file in nessun modo..?
<enzotib> !pastebin | andrea10 copialo qui
<ubot-it> andrea10 copialo qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michele1993> su windows si usava recuva qui boh
<andrea10> su windows puoi anche usare il comando unformat
<andrea10> ubot-it cosa devo ricopiare..?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enzotib> andrea10, quello che è uscito da fdisk, copialo su pastebin
<Michele1993> il testo che ti è apparso nel teminale fai copia e incolla nel sito pastebin
<andrea10> veramente ho provato a copiarlo qui ma non funziona..
<andrea10> non copia nulla..
<Michele1993> poi fai submit e ci mandi l'url
<Michele1993> come no
<andrea10> ho usato ctrl c
<andrea10> per copiare
<Michele1993> seleziona col mouse e poi destro copia
<andrea10> e ctrl v per incollare
<andrea10> zero
<Michele1993> fai col destro del moouse
<andrea10> fatto
<renato> Grazie enzotib, saluti e buon anno. Vedo che ci sono altri grossissimi problemi! Saluti
<enzotib> ciao renato
<enzotib> ctrl-c NON copia dal terminale
<enzotib> dato che serve per interrompere i programmi
<andrea10> ah ok..
<enzotib> ci vorrebbe Ctrl-Maius-C
<andrea10> comunque sia, credi ci sia un modo per recuperare i files che avevo nell'altra partizione..?
<andrea10> e poi.. perche' non posso accedere all'hd..?
<enzotib> recuperare è un po' complicato, ma non impossibile
<enzotib> ma questo output lo possiamo vedere?
<Michele1993> gia
<Michele1993> vbb io scappo buona serata
<Michele1993> e buona fortuna andrea10
<Michele1993> grz enzotib
<andrea10> grazie michele..
<andrea10> io ho pubblicato raga'!
<Michele1993> di niente andrea10
<enzotib> ciao Michele1993
<andrea10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1500137/
<andrea10> forse cosi lo vedete
<enzotib> disco di 160GB?
<enzotib> c'è solo ubuntu
<andrea10> e non c'e' modo di recuperare quello che avevo nella seconda partizione?
<enzotib> andrea10, dovresti spegnere il sistema quanto prima, riavviare con livecd o liveusb ed usare photorec
<enzotib> ma ti servirà un altro disco dove copiare la roba
<andrea10> potresti spiegarmi bene la procedura..?
<enzotib> andrea10, non la conosco bene la procedura
<enzotib> riavvii con una live, installi il pacchetto testdisk, da terminale lanci photorec e segui le istruzioni
<andrea10> ok ti ringrazio comunque
<enzotib> ma dubito che, non avendo mai usato ubuntu, tu riesca
<ciro> scusate ragazzi ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu, mi compare la schermata nera, ho già provato di tutto compreso nomodeset
<enzotib> ciro, ma durante l'installazione, o al riavvio?
<ciro> durante l'installazione
<enzotib> hai provato l'alternate?
<ciro> no cos'a di diverso dalla normale?
<enzotib> non è live, e ha l'installer testuale
<Porcellino> qualcuno che mi può aiutare con l'installazione?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Porcellino
<ubot-it> Porcellino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciro> non posso risolvere in qualche modo cn quella live
<ciro> enzotib: non posso risolvere in qualche modo con quella live
<enzotib> ciro, hai detto tu stesso che hai provato di tutto...
<ciro> non proprio tutto sei hai dei consigli
<enzotib> te l'ho dato un consiglio
<ciro> ma dopo al riavvio rischio ti avere lo stesso problema
<Porcellino> va bene. Il problema è il seguente: ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su una partizione del pc. Quando, dopo l'installazione, mi si chiede di riavviare il computer lo riavvio, ma parte direttamente windows 8 senza chiedermi quale sistema operativo voglio usare. Inoltre se da windows cerco di accedere alla partizione dove ho installato ubuntu non me la riesce ad aprire ma mi dice che devo formattarla. Che devo fare? Come faccio a sceg
<enzotib> Porcellino, che windows non legga la partizione di ubuntu è normale
<enzotib> Porcellino, quanti dischi hai?
<enzotib> ciro, è un tentativo. Che scheda grafica hai?
<Porcellino> tre partizioni un C un F e un RECOVERY. Ubuntu è su F
<ciro> non saprei perchè non ho un sistema operativo installato e non riesco a verificare
<enzotib> Porcellino, ho parlato di dischi, non di partizioni
<Porcellino> Scusa, allora uno: ho un solo disco
<enzotib> ciro, puoi vederlo dalla live, se riesci almeno ad arrivare al sistema
<enzotib> Porcellino, puoi provare la procedura di ripristino di grub. Come sei collegato adesso?
<Porcellino> dallo stesso pc ma con windows
<enzotib> Porcellino, devi avviare con la live, e seguire la guida
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> Porcellino, puoi anche collegarti qui se hai difficoltà
<Porcellino> grazie ci riprovo.
<Porcellino> ma che vuol dire avviare con la live?
<enzotib> Porcellino, quando hai fatto l'installazione, la prima cosa che ti chiede è "Prova Ubuntu", "Installa", e poi c'è altro
<Porcellino> sì
<enzotib> Porcellino, devi fare "prova ubuntu", hai un sistema completamente funzionante senza usare l'hard disk
<ciro> enzotib: in che modo dalla live?
<enzotib> ciro, quando ti si presenta lo schermo nero? riesci ad aprire un terminale prima?
<Porcellino> capito
<ciro> si
<enzotib> ciro, in quel terminale scrivi sudo lshw -short
<enzotib> ti fa un elenco di tutto l'hardware, oppure anche lspci
<ciro> ok provo un minuto
<ciro> enzotib: aspetta un minuto che è lento
<ciro> enzotib, mi dai il link di ubuntu alternat?
<ciro> ENZOTIB: CI 6?
<MoL0ToV> usa google no?
<ciro> ragazzi ho un problema di installazione di ubuntu, schermata nera, ho già provato nomodeset ma senza alcun risultato qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<enzotib> !alternate | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<enzotib> mi sa che il link è sbagliato
<ciro> ok ma dopo l'installazione non posso aver lo stesso problema?
<ciro> enzotib: ati 3d rage iic 215iic
<enzotib> ciro, può darsi
<ciro> enzotib: questa è la mia scheda video ati 3d rage
<enzotib> ciro, ok, non dovrebbe dari problemi
<ciro> devo fare qualche aggiornamento
<ciro> provo cn alternate il link me lo potete dare?
<enzotib> ciro, ehm, non esiste più l'alternate...
<ciro> allora che posso fare?
<enzotib> non so
<politeQ> ciao a tutti
<politeQ> mi potreste dire come si installano dei driver dal terminale?
<politeQ> i files sono in un archivio tar.bz2
<jester-> politeQ: scompatta la tar e leggi il readmi e install
<jester-> non c'è una regola
<politeQ> cosa intendi per "install"?
<jester-> politeQ: driver per?
<politeQ> ehm, una chiave wireless che si attacca all'usb
<jester-> politeQ: intendo eventuali file presenti nella tar
<politeQ> il fatto e' che ce ne sono di cosi' tanti che non so cosa installare
<ciro> ragazzi ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<graziella> prova prova
<jester-> politeQ: possibile che non c'è u file redame e install?
<ciro> schermata nera ho già provato con nomodeset
<graziella> ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che mi connetto qua, c'è mica qualcuno disposto ad essere disturbato da me?
<ciro> scusate ragazzi ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu, mi compare la schermata nera, ho già provato di tutto compreso nomodeset
<jester-> !quelcuno | graziella
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quelcuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno | graziella
<politeQ> ehm.. un attimo solo jester-
<ubot-it> graziella: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<anduci> ciao a tutti, ho questo problema: dovendo formattare, ho installato la stessa iso di ubuntu che usavo in precedenza su usb, ma durante linstallazione esceun errore (non mi  era sicuramente uscito lultima volta che lo installai) nella parte installazione sist operativo,ma datoke ripetendo il passaggio non ottenevo risultati sono passato a quello successivo, e alla fine linstallazione è terminata in modo corretto. xo quando accendo i
<jester-> !dettagli | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<politeQ> c'e un file chiamato "README_STA_usb"
<politeQ> ma non so l'estensione
<jester-> politeQ: leggilo
<jester-> politeQ: non c'è file install?
<jester-> politeQ: usb internet o wifi
<anduci> e non so come accedere all interfaccia grafica.sul forum ho trovato dove dicono di scrivere sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ma mi dice command not found
<graziella> ahah il bot. ok. leggendo ciò che scrive ciro, probabilmente abbiamo lo stesso problema. Quando avvio Xubuntu12.10 ho una schermata nera. cioè si vede un trattino basso lampeggiante all'infinito. Se invece dal boot carico la chiavetta da cui ho installato xubuntu e dò come boot la chiavetta, allora xubuntu12.10 si carica correttamente ma non da chiavetta, da hd! tant'è che poi posso rimuovere la chiavetta, e tutto funziona a meraviglia
<graziella> vi suona famigliare?
<politeQ> jester- http://justpaste.it/1q3f
<ciro> ubot-it:versione 12.04 lts prima dell'installazione utilizando il live parte la schermata viola di ubuntu poi si blocca cn schermo nero
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<graziella> ho già provato anch'io nomodeset ma non cambia nulla, se faccio boot senza chiavetta xubuntu non parte
<ciro> qualcuno che ha dei consigli da darmi
<jester-> anduci: sembra che non abbia installato ambiente grafico.loggati in console e, se ha creato la rete, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop  sempre che la distro installata sia ancora supportata
<jester-> ciro: md5sum della iso quaglia?
<ciro> jester:scusa non sono molto esperto puoi spcecificare meglio
<anduci> jester-: scusa x loggarti in console che intendi?io ora sono sulla schermata del terminale (ovviamente su 1 altropc)
<jester-> politeQ: ralink funza con ubuntu forse è proble4ma di firmware, staccala riattaccale e fa vedere le ultine 30 dighe di dmesg
<ciro> jester-:utilizzo la iso di ubuntu 12.04 lts
<jester-> !md5sum | ciro se non è giusto hai voglia
<ubot-it> ciro se non è giusto hai voglia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ciro> jester-:utilizzo la iso di ubuntu 12.04 lts
<politeQ> scusami jester, il problema e' semplice...
<politeQ> ci sono i driver
<politeQ> c'e' un cd che viene con la pennetta
<politeQ> il problema e' che io non so cosa installare
<jester-> politeQ: il driver è nel kernel non c'è bisogno di installarlo
<anduci> jester-: ho provato da terminale ma mi chiede di inserire il cd da cui ho preso liso,ma io ho usato unusb e se la inserisco mi continua a chiedere il cd
<politeQ> perche' sono un exe user
<politeQ> premo exe e quello fa tutto per me
<jester-> politeQ: terminale e dai: dmesg e fa vedere nel pastebin
<ciro> jester-l'ho già scaricaato in quel modo
<politeQ> scusami ma allora a che serve il cd?
<politeQ> se me l'hanno dato vuol dire che vuole usato o no?
<jester-> anduci: hai mica detto che il sistema è installato?
<jester-> politeQ: non è winz e se non segui non si risolve
<ciro> jester- la mia scheda video è ati 3d rage puo essere questa?
<jester-> ciro: e 4 devi controllare se la iso non ha errori con md5sum come da guida wiki poi vediamo
<politeQ> http://justpaste.it/1q3k jester-
<jester-> anduci: chiede il cd facendo?
<anduci> si jester- cosi ha detto a fine installazione....io accendo il pc, metto la pass di cifratura disco, mi chiede il login, mi loggo e poi sono sulla schermata del terminale, scrivendo sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop mi dice :verranno occupati Xmb, continuare? Si, e come ouput mi da cambio disco: inserire il disco chiamato ubuntu ecc
<anduci> il percorso è /media/cdrom/
<anduci> ma non so xke mi chiede quello dato che ho usato usb
<ciro> jester: verificato tramite terminale la iso è corretta
<anduci> jester-: se provo a scaricare direttamente gnome?che cmq lo scaricherei subito dopo
<jester-> anduci: cat /etc/apt/sources.list cosa da
<ciro> jester:che posso fare adesso che so che la iso funziona
<jester-> politeQ: stacca la usb, dopo 5 secondi la riconnetti rifa vedere dmesg
<jester-> anduci: e come lo scarichi gnome, mica è un solopacchetto
<anduci> ah ok...ora provo quel comando
<jester-> ciro: facendo partire cd o usb che sia arrivi alla prima schermata?
<michele__> ragazzi ma i file rpm devono essere convertiti per forza in deb per essere installati?http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/it/install-file.html
<politeQ> ok
<jester-> michele__: logico she si e non sempre poi funzano
<jester-> anduci: hai altre righe oltre a quelle cdrom?
<michele__> grz
<Holden> michele__, difficile che non si trovi un deb cmq, tra le decine di migliaia di pacchetti di ubuntu
<jester-> Holden: quoto mo saranno i deb convertiti in rpm
<michele__> io ho preso adobe reader da internet
<Holden> jester-, michele__ tra ppa e diavoleria varie c'è tutto quello che c'è in rpm e di più
<michele__> e non mi ha chiesto deb o tar o rpm
<Holden> michele__, adobe reader è nei repo
<Holden> !reader
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reader'
<Holden> !adobereader
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'adobereader'
<jester-> michele__: piglia il deb se non è nelrepo
<michele__> cos'è il repo=
<michele__> ?
<Holden> un attimo, sono sicuro che è nei repo
<jester-> 1info acroread
<jester-> !info acroread
<ubot-it> Package acroread does not exist in quantal
<michele__> nel senso che gia legge i pdf?
<jester-> mi pare che sia stato tolto ma c'è di sicuro il deb
<Holden> michele__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/AdobeReader
<michele__> ah si li legge!
<michele__> asd
<michele__> allora anche i pdf stiamo apposto
<Holden> michele__, si di default c'è evince che li legge molto bene
<anduci> jester-: scrivendo cat /etc/apt/sources.list mida 3 righe di output deb cdrom  [vers ubuntu] release amd64 dists/precise ecc ecc te le devo trascrivere tutte??
<jester-> anduci: lsb_release -r
<michele__> ma come facevo a saperlo
<jester-> michele__: bastava cliccare in pdf
<anduci> jester-: cmq tra la pass di cifratura del disco, el
<dod> o/
<jester-> anduci: ??
<michele__> eh
<michele__> in windows si usava installazione applicazioni
<anduci> jester-: cmq tra la pass di cifratura del disco, e la schermata del login ho intravisto 1 scritta NON MONTATO CORRETTAMENTE ma era troppo veloce x leggere
<jester-> anduci: lsb_release -r cosa risponde
<jester-> anduci: come dire che hai la home criptata?
<anduci> jester-: release 12.04
<jester-> anduci: come dire che hai la home criptata?
<anduci> lho detto
<anduci> si jester- cosi ha detto a fine installazione....io accendo il pc, metto la pass di cifratura disco, mi chiede il login, mi loggo e poi sono sulla schermata del terminale, scrivendo sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop mi dice :verranno occupati Xmb, continuare? Si, e come ouput mi da cambio disco: inserire il disco chiamato ubuntu ecc
<anduci> scusami se nn era chiaro, non me ne intendo molto
<jester-> anduci: sources.list è incompleto quindi apt non installato correttamente, consiglio reinstalla senza cifratura che piu che problemi non da
<anduci> cazz....è fondamentale la cifratura
<anduci> ma xke 2 mesi fa la stessa iso nn mi dava problemi?
<jester-> anduci: ma va? vuoi vedere come te la fotto in 3 minuti?
<michele__> ma perche il tasto al centro del mouse non funziona?
<anduci> un luks con pass di 59 numeri simboli e lettere?
<jester-> anduci: probabilmente si è incrocchiato qualcosa cifrnado la cartella home e è ferquente vedere gvente che prede dati per problemi cifratura che siincrocchia
<jester-> anduci: reinstalla che fai prima poi vedi te se cifrare o no
<michele__> ragazzi c'è qualcosa stile movie maker ?
<anduci> ho gia provato a reistallare piu volte,sempre stesso errore, anche non cifrando
<anduci> jester-: provo a cambiare os
<jester-> anduci: risarica la iso e rifai il cd
<jester-> michele__: kdeinlive
<anduci> ne conosci uno con la cifratura del boot gia inclusa nellinstallazione come ubuntu alternate?
<michele__> non c'è
<jester-> anduci: no
<anduci> ok provo a riscaricare....tornando al discorso cifratura, come pensi di fottermi la pass? non x provocare, ma x capire se è davvero sicuro come pensavo....
<jester-> anduci: avvio in revcovery, controllo il nome user e cambio la pass
<anduci> jester-: [20:31] <anduci> un luks con pass di 59 numeri simboli e lettere?
<jester-> anduci: recovery sono root
<jester-> anduci: spe
<anduci> jester-: ma che cazzo mica dovrebbero essere fatte apposta x non essere aggirabili queste cifrature?
<jester-> anduci: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private  che fa
<jester-> anduci: balle
<jester-> sono tutte fisse da paranoia
<michele1993> si chiama kdenlive cmq
<anduci> un modo sicuro?
<jester-> metti un lucchetto la pc bello robusto e staccalo da internet
<anduci> eheheh
<jester-> non c'è nulla di sicuro
<anduci> uso la macchina da scrivere allora
<jester-> a meno che pigli un server ibm con garanzia
<anduci> jester-: comunque provo a riscaricare la iso....se dovessi riuscire a farla andare, preparati!! tornerò x farmi bucare
<anduci> :P
<michele1993> ragazzi ma come mai non trovo gli effetti in compiz del fuoco ?
<michele1993> su youtube c'erano cosi tante belle cose
<tino> raga ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu mi compare una schermata nera ho già provato nomodeset ma niente qualcuno puo darmi una mano
<MoL0ToV> tino
<tino> si
<MoL0ToV> se premi esc allo startup, dove si blocca?
<tino> dopo la schermata viola cn il caricamento di ubuntu 12.04 lts
<MoL0ToV> ok
<MoL0ToV> ma quando appare viola, lo sai che se premi esc vedi tutti i passaggi che fa all'avvio?
<MoL0ToV> premilo
<MoL0ToV> e controlla a che punto si blocca
<tino> si
<tino> installa ubuntu prova ubuntu
<tino> si  blocca prima di tutto
<tino> prima che mi chiede la lingua
<tino> Mol06oV che posso fare?
<tino> raga ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu questo errore:  failed to change the mod of etc/password
<tino> raga ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu questo errore:  failed to change the mod of etc/password
<tino> raga ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu questo errore:  failed to change the mod of etc/password
<jester-> tino: reinstalla
<tino> non l'ho neanche reinstallato è all'inizio dell'installazione
<jester-> tino: rifai da capo
<tino> cosa devo fare da capo è all'inzio dell'installazione quando premi esc per vedere i processi
<tino> raga ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu questo errore:  failed to change the mod of etc/password
<jester-> tino rifai l'installazione da capo riavviando
<Rosina> salve , ce qualche programma per ubuntu 12.10  che converte da exe a iso ?
<jester-> Rosina: impossibile
<jester-> Rosina: visto anche exe è un eseguibile iso un particolare archivio
<Rosina> quindi posso masterizzarlo come se fosse un iso?
<MoL0ToV> rosina, sei quella della canzone folk? :)
<jester-> Rosina: exe è un eseguibile winzoz
<Rosina> lo so
<jester-> Rosina: che ci devi fare
<Rosina> devo masterizzare un programma per riparare l'altra metà del mio computer windows
<MoL0ToV> l'unica azienda svitata che mette a disposizione le iso in formato exe è la microsoft... sul sito volume license.. robe da matti
<jester-> Rosina: intendi copiarlo su un cd o usb?
<Rosina> Molotov: che canzone Folk?
<Rosina> su cd
<jester-> Rosina: lo copi semplicemente tal quale
<Rosina> e che opzione scelgo?
<Rosina> per masterizzarlo
<jester-> Rosina: destro e masterizza
<Rosina> intendo tra le scelte
<Rosina> disco dati?
<jester-> Rosina: se clicchi destro il file che da il menu
<jester-> Rosina: si disoc dati
<jester-> disco
<Rosina> ho provato a fare un masterizzare il file come disco dati ma il computer non me lo legge all'avvio del computer
<Rosina> pur avendo messo dal boot prima preferenza lettore cd
<jester-> Rosina: se deve partire al boot dovresti vedere le istruzioni da dove lo hai preso
<Rosina> capito
<jester-> col solo .exe  non parte disicuro
<jester-> Rosina: o chiedi in ##windows
<Rosina> ok ok grazie
<Akhilleus> midori o chromium????
<nickalex> list
<pino_> raga ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu questo è l'errore nstallazione ubuntu failed to change the mode of etc/passwd ita
<neofita> ehm mi hanno indicato questo canale chat se avevo problemi con ubuntu a chi devo rivolgermi?
<jester-> !chiedi | neofita
<ubot-it> neofita: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pino_> raga ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu questo è l'errore nstallazione ubuntu failed to change the mode of etc/passwd ita
<neofita> ok scusate :) praticamente ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 sul mio pc il mio problema è che non riesco ad andare su internet e non si connette neanche alla mia rete non sono molto esperto ma che devo fare?
<jester-> neofita: wifi?
<neofita> sì
<jester-> neofita: apri un terminale
<jester-> neofita: lspci | grep -i network e incolla qui
<neofita> 04:00.0 Network controller: Brodcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jester-> neofita: è risolvibile in 5 minuti se ti colleghi col cavo ethernet
<jester-> o da un cellofono
<neofita> ok se mi spiegate come devo fare
<jester-> neofita: una volta collegato da terminale fai sta procedura
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1500952/
<neofita> jester: devo incollare ogni riga singolarmente? e per collegarmi col cavo ethernet devo inserirlo e basta?
<jester-> neofita: si una riga per volta
<jester-> per bene
<jester-> neofita: inserendo il cavo dovrebbe collegarti  al volo
<jester-> neofita: se non lo fa riavvia col cavo attaccato
<neofita> jester: la procedura sarebbe la stessa se ubuntu fosse in versione live cd?
<jester-> neofita: no è possibile da live cd
<jester-> lo fosse dovresti farlo tutte le volte
<neofita> jester: ah ok allora prima lo provo nel pc in live cd per vedere se funge
<neofita> ehm riavviando col cavo attaccato non rileva neanche la rete del cavetto che faccio?
<neofita> proprio nessun altro sa che cosa devo fare?
<neofita> vabbè riproverò domani a chiedere
<sergios> salve a tutti, avrei la necessità di disporre le foto contenute inuna cartella secondo la data di acquisizione, nonostante questa informazione sia presente nelle proprietà dei files non riesco a trovare una corrispettiva colonna in nautilus in modalità visualizza elenco. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi? ubuntu 11.10 con gnome 3.
<Akhilleus> aiuto le ventole del notebook sempre accese
<Akhilleus> che caldooooooooooooooooo
<Akhilleus> ma che diamine è?
<sergios> Akilleus ho questo problema con skype... non so se è il tuo caso
<sergios> Akhilleus
<Akhilleus> noooo
<sergios> e allora non penso di poterti aiutare
<sergios> salve a tutti, avrei la necessità di disporre le foto contenute inuna cartella secondo la data di acquisizione, nonostante questa informazione sia presente nelle proprietà dei files non riesco a trovare una corrispettiva colonna in nautilus in modalità visualizza elenco. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi? ubuntu 11.10 con gnome 3. Ho trovato questo ma mi pare un po' vecchiotto... elubuntu.blogspot.it/2009/08/aggiungere-
<sergios> colonne-con-tag-id3-e.html
<Fetentone> sergios, scusa, io non sono un operatore ma se entri nella cartella e col tasto destro del mouse selezioni "imposta per data" non ti risolvi il problema????
<sergios> Fetentone nel menu tasto destro non ho l'opzione  "imposta per data", ho al massimo "disponi ogetti/per data di modifica" ma non è il comando che mi serve perchè me le dispone per la data in cui le ho scaricate (modificate) sul pc e non la data di acquisizione dell'immagine (il momento dello scatto) che non è necessariamente uguale al memento del trasferimento su oc
<sergios> *pc
<Fetentone> sergios quindi queste immagini hanno un nome che corrisponde alla data: quindi potrebbe essere disponi per nome? O nemmeno?
<sergios> no, nemmeno: il nome è una sigla seguita da un numero progressivo, non mi da quindi informazioni sulla data!
<sergios> ho provato a seguire questa guida elubuntu.blogspot.it/2009/08/aggiungere-colonne-con-tag-id3-e.html ma già al primo passaggio trovo difficoltà http://pastebin.com/sdHPWqcJ
<Fetentone> prova questo: F-Spot Gestore di fotografie.... è nei repo
<sergios> grazie, lo provo. Potrebbe essere un palliativo  ma non la soluzione, grazie comunque :)
<Fetentone> :D
<sergios> Fetentone, non è quello ceh cerco: mi serve un modo per velocizzare la separazione dei file per data, questo mi rallenta :)
<sergios> ho trovato un'altra guida http://www.chimerarevo.com/nautilus-aggiungere-colonne-personalizzate-per-pdf-audio-e-metadati-exif-ubuntu/ la proverò domani... notte a tutti!
<Fetentone> dai un'occhiata a questa wiki... è la soluzione al tuo problema: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2159714#p2159714
<Fetentone> c'è pure questo che affianca come soluzione delle applicazioni presenti nei repo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=344198msg2646559
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-06
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<Baronius> buonasera a tutti
<Baronius> e innanzitutto buona befana
<Baronius> avrei un problema con precise pangolin
<Baronius> ch mi aiuta?
<Baronius> al momento di avviarsi dopo l'aggiornamento lo schermo inizia a lampeggiare e non fa più nulla...
<Baronius> help!!!!
<Baronius> ora scarico la 12.10 sperando di risolvere qualcosa...
<krabador> Baronius, si blocca completamente?
<Baronius> lampeggia...un attimo c'è lo schermo nero, l'attimo dopo la freccia del mouse, così all'infinito...
<Baronius> vado...buonanotte, magari riprovo ad un orario più umano ;-)
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<blueoil22> ciao
<AlexZion> ciao blueoil22
<renato> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno conosce il trucco per downloadare Ubuntu 10.10 versione computer?
<renato> Se si sceglie quello che indica la maschera del download si masterizza la versione per server, pure se la maschera indicava la versione per workstation
<mapreri> renato: ?? 10.10? workstation?? WTF?
<mapreri> da dove stai scaricando?
<mapreri> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<mapreri> beh, i link sono vecchiotti qui...
<mapreri> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<renato> Sono andato nella pagina principale di Ubuntu
<DD3my> ciao mapreri :)
<mapreri> ciao DD3my :)
<mapreri> renato: internazionale o italiana?
<mapreri> !cita
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cita'
<mapreri> !nick
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<mapreri> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<mapreri> (e anche per farmi arrivare la notifica)
<renato> Da li ho cliccato su "Ubuntu 12.10 è qui!" bello in grande. Edizione italiana.
<mapreri> quello non è cliccabile, è la scritta Download un po' più sotto che lo è
<mapreri> renato: e dopo, cosa hai scelto nelle caselle?
<renato> poi, nomi come "desktop", "workstation", "computer" sono la stessa cosa: sempre un "cassellotto" con dentro la scheda madre, la cpu, le memorie, i dischi ...
<enzotib> giorno
<renato> Se si clicca su "download", dopo aver controllato che la versione sia quella giusta, cioè per desktop, si porta in casa sempre la versione per server. Ho provato io personalmente. Ieri ho configurato un server anziché un desktop!!!
<mapreri> umh..
<enzotib> renato, che poi se su ubuntu server installi il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop, non c'è differenza da ubuntu desktop
<renato> Ora ho fatto il download per server intenzionalmente. Verifico e se anche quella è effettivamente per server, qualcuno ha combinato un bel casino. E lo ha combinato ugualmente anche se ha rovesciato le cosee
<mapreri> renato: io le ho provate tutte e funzionano correttamente. Scegliendo desktop (qualsiasi edizione e architettura) mi scarica la desktop! dimmi bene cosa hai scelto
<renato> ho scelto versione per desktop. Non ditemi che la mia versione di Ubuntu è rovescia oppure configurata male o che fa lei quello che vuole!
<mapreri> renato: non ho detto questo. prova a ricaricare la pagina con ctrl+f5 (se usi firefox)
<renato> Attenzione: anche a me carica la versione desk o serv alternativamente. Ma a parole! Come dire che manicomio è scritto per di fuori. Ma se vai a carcare il CD, dall'elenco sul monitor vedi che si rifereisce alle versione Server. Ed alla fine carichi Ubuntu server.
<renato> Adesso, per amore della scienza scarico la ver server e la carico sul desktop per vedere che cosa carica effettivamente
<renato> Appena testato, setssa menata: "Installa Ubuntu server", oppure "Installa Ubuntu Enterpriese Colud". Questo è il contenuto del CD appena downloadato intenzionalmente come versione Server. Ma è l'identico di ieri versione desktop.
<renato> Qualcuno ha combinato un guaio sulla pagina download di Ubuntu 12.10. Vorra dire che scaricherò la penosa versione 12.04 e speriamo che quela almeno mi facci afare il download per desktop
<renato> E' meglio la versione 21.04 LTS o quella della "comunità"?
<mapreri> la differenza tra quella ufficiale e quella della comunità è che la senconda è già in italiano, soprattutto
<mapreri> renato: scarica la 12.10 dal sito internazionale
<renato> Provo.
<mapreri> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<renato> mapreri: la ver desktop dal sito inernazionale non è downloadabile.
<renato> Quando vai a masterizzare con Brasero, ti dice che quella versione non è un'immagine e di sceglierne una adeguata.
<davyde84> e usare una minimale?
<renato> Che cos'è?
<renato> Dove trovarla?
<renato> Ragà, faccio prima a montare Ubuntu 12.04. Però ripeto: è meglio la LTS convenzionale oppure la versione delal comunità?
<davyde84> sono uguali mi pare
<davyde84> la minimale si chiama mini.iso sono tipo 30 mega... e poi decidi tu che DE montare
<mapreri> le differenze sono: lingua predefinita e preinstallata italiano, alcune radio italiane su rythombox già configurate, myunity preinstallato
<renato> Ok, allora provo la LTS e speriamo non abbia tutti gli intoppi che ho avuto io sulla mia workstation (desktop) con tutti i crash che ho avuto.
<davyde84> io sto usando ancora la 10.04
<davyde84> lts
<mapreri> davyde84: la desktop di lucid è supportato fino a aprile, lo sai vero? fossi in te se mi piace gnome2 installerei mate su precise
<davyde84> vuol dire che a aprile vengono e mi cancellano il pc?
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> in realtà ti sutoesplode il computer :D
<mapreri> autoesplode*
<renato> bye
<mapreri> davyde84: ma inizia anche a diventare vecchiotta. io non condivido il fatto che hanno aumentato il periodo di supporto a 5 anni anche per il desktop
<davyde84> mapreri: si in effetti anche shotwell non supporta i video.. eccetera xo' boh
<davyde84> a mio papa ho messo xcfe 12.04 e va benone xo' dalla mia ultima esperienza con xcfe le condivisioni samba mi avevano rotto
<davyde84> invece su gnome va tutto out-of-the-box
<mapreri> gnome3 mi fa c*******
 * mapreri va a preparare il pranzo :)
<davyde84> mapreri: concordo con te
<renato> Che sapiate, ci sono difficoltà nel fare i download?
<renato> Ogni volta che ci provo, con qualsiasi versione di software e da qualsiasi sito, itlaiano od internazionale, ottnngo versioni non masterizzabili come immagine.
<enzotib> renato, non è che la tua connessione ha problemi?
<renato> Fino a ieri sera no. Facevi tutt oregolarmente. Ora provo anche a scollegrmi e rifare tutto, vediamo.
<renato> fatto reset della linea. Ora provo a fare dwnld
<mapreri> renato: hai fatto anche il check dell'impronta delle iso che scarichi?
<mapreri> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<renato> quello no. Dove trovo l'impronta?
<mapreri> apri il link!
 * mapreri deve ricordarsi di chiedere perchè non usano sha256.........
<leosacc> giorno a tutti  :)
<remix_tj> mapreri: semplice. si tratta di un checksum, è quasi impossibile che ci siano collisioni per un errore di trasmissione
<gigirock> clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered mi da questo errore quando do showmount --all <ip del server>
<renato> Provato in tutti i modi e tutte le salse: risultato sempre analogo, "file o directory inesistente". Sembra che il file, che io sto vedendo, non esista e sì che gliel'ho messo perfino sul desktop che è l'area default del mio terminale
<calimero_> e vedi
<calimero_> risulta che sono collegato
<calimero_> su xchat invece niente
<Fetentone> calimero_ ma che significa su xchat niente... io sto su xchat e ti vedo collegato
<Fetentone> sia superfabbbb che calimero_
<calimero_> ahe
<calimero_> su xchat
<calimero_> io ho il nick superfabbb
<calimero_> solo che ancora risulta che devo entrare su ubuntu-it
<calimero_> ora mi hai capito?
<Fetentone> ma chi te l'hadetto
<Fetentone> superfabbbb (~fabiomirk@net-93-145-3-212.cust.dsl.teletu.it) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<calimero_> si
<Fetentone> calimero_ volevi per caso dire che tu su Xchat non vedi ancora il chan aperto
<Fetentone> stai ancora sulla schermata principale
<Fetentone> di apertura?
<calimero_> si
<renato> ho provato a scaricare il file iso di Ubuntu 12.04LTS, comparando le impronte, ottengo due cose totalmente differenti: nel sito Ubuntu vedo un codice che comincia con "e235b6" mentre il terminale mi da "d41d8c"
<renato> Ubuntu 12.04LTS l'ho scaricato dal sio italiano
<renato> Però scaricando Ubuntu 21.10 dal sito internazionale ho avuto errore immagine
<renato> Ho resettato il modem. Provoerò a rifare tutt e vediamo.
<superfabbbb> ora è entrato
<superfabbbb> ma perchè ci mette tutto questo tempo?
<renato> ho appena ripristinato il collegamento web e rifatto il download dal sito internaizonale di Ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop.
<renato> Rimane il problema: impronte diversissime
<renato> Ora mi scollego da Fire fox e mi ricollego, tentando il download dal sito italiano
<renato> Niente da fare. Rimangono i problemi. Impronte diverse.
<renato> Noto che ogno volta ripetuto il download e cancellati i file vecchi acquisiti, il terminale mi da sempre la stessa risposta di impronta: d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
<renato> anche se faccio il dwnld di Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 11.10 eccetera: sempre la stessa impronta!
<renato> Qualcuno sa dirmi perché ottengo sempre la stessa impronta sbagliata dal terminale, anche se il contenuto di Ubuntu downloadato è diverso?
<Holden> renato, come la calcoli questa impronta?
<mapreri> remix_tj: sì, ma sha (tutte le versioni) ho letto essere meno soggette ad errori (come se md5 lo fosse :P)
<renato> chiedo md5sum dal terminale e confronto l'impornta che mi da su quelle date nel sito, specifiche per desktop i386
<Holden> renato, fai vedere il comando esatto, insieme ad un ls -l sul file iso
<Holden> !paste | magari su pastebin, renato
<ubot-it> magari su pastebin, renato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> mapreri, non è che sha è 'meno soggetto ad errori', è che con md5 è più facile produrre una collisione, ovvero due file che hanno la stessa somma... quindi dal punto di vista della sicurezza è più debole
<mapreri> ecco, beh, Holden sono andato a memoria, non ricordavo proprio bene :)
<renato> Debole o no, quando si va a creare l'immagine sul CD Brasero di che che quel file non è un'immagine. Ed il ballo finisce.
<mapreri> te sai dirmi, comunque, perchè si continua a pubblicizzare md5, alla luce di questo fatto?
<Holden> mapreri, poi non si sa... magari quelli che ci studiano su riescono a trovare una debolezza anche nell'algoritmo sha... md5 inizialmente era considerato supersicuro
<Holden> mapreri, se vuoi ti spiego, in chat
<Holden> renato, ovviamente se l'md5 non è corretto, non ha senso masterizzare il cd
<mapreri> Holden: se vuoi :)
<calimero_> ragazzi ho problemi con xchat
<mapreri> calimero_: descrivilo accuratamente. uso xchat quotidianamente da anni e non mi ha mai dato un problema.
<mapreri> anche se ti vedo connesso dalla webchat....
<calimero_> qua sulla chat di mozilla
<calimero_> su xchat sono superfabb
<calimero_> e vedo che qua sono collegato
<mapreri> !invio
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<calimero_> invece su xchat ancora deve comparire il canale
<calimero_> mapreri:  su xchat sono collegato come superfabbb ma risulta che deve ancora entrare nella syanza
<mapreri> calimero_: cioè hai ancora la scheda di freenode
<calimero_> si
<calimero_> si connette automaticamente al canale ubuntu, ma ancora deve entrare su ubuntu-it
<mapreri> calimero_: le ultime righe cosa dicono?
<calimero_> * End of /MOTD command. * superfabbb ha impostato la modalità +i superfabbb * Ricevuto un CTCP VERSION da frigg * Trovato il tuo IP: [93.145.3.212] * Unknown MODE flag
<mapreri> sembra normale. prova a scrivere "/j #ubuntu-it"
<calimero_> fatto
<calimero_> non esce nulla
<calimero_> per più info ho la versione 12.10 di ubu
<mapreri> prova un altro chan. tipo "/j #mapreri" (così, per prova)
<calimero_> fatto
<calimero_> non mi compare nulla
<mapreri> a me risulti dentro, però...
<calimero_> eh però su xchat si vede solo la stanza di ubuntu
<calimero_> non ubuntu-it
<mapreri> prova "/msg #mapreri prova msg"
<calimero_> Uso: MSG <nick> <messaggio>, invia un messaggio privato
<mapreri> a me lo manda anche in canale, se sei dentro...
<calimero_> io ho digitato quel comando su freenode di xchat
<calimero_> ma è uscito questo
<calimero_> Uso: MSG <nick> <messaggio>, invia un messaggio privato
<mapreri> calimero_: direi... apri una nuova scheda e connettiti a freenode con "/server irc.freenode.net", quindi rijoina un chan
<calimero_> sei riuscito a capire di cosa si stratta mapreri ?
<mapreri> eh, no.. magari
<calimero_> Ricerca di  irc.freenode.net * Host sconosciuto. Forse è scritto male?
<mapreri> ??? questa è bella
<mapreri> apri un terminale e prova a dare `ping irc.freenode.net`
<calimero_> ho fatto
<mapreri> e te lo pinga correttamente?
<calimero_> 64 bytes from holmes.freenode.net (213.232.93.3): icmp_req=86 ttl=41 time=80.5 ms
<calimero_> sta continuando
<calimero_> è ok?
<mapreri> è ok.
<calimero_> chiudo il terminale?
<mapreri> prova allora a connetterti direttamente a un server con "/server calvino.freenode.net"
<mapreri> yep, chiudilo
<superfabbb> eccomi
<superfabbb> ora va
<mapreri> oh! finalmente. Con calvino.freenode.net?
<superfabbb> allora perchè prima non andaba?
<superfabbb> v
<superfabbb> si
<mapreri> yep, sei da calvino
<superfabbb> ma perchè con quello impostato non va?
<mapreri> boh! riprova in un'altra tab a connetterti a irc.freenode.net e/o a chat.freenode.net e/o a irc.ubuntu.com
<superfabbb> noncapisco
<superfabbb> senti mapreri
<superfabbb> faccio così
<superfabbb> disinstallo
<superfabbb> sai come si disintalla togliendo tutto?
<superfabbb> la disinstallazione completa che elimina pure i vecchi cookie
<mapreri> certo, ma non vedo l'utilità. e poi xchat non usa cookie. le roba che salva per l'utente sono in ~/.xchat
<superfabbb> e mi dici
<superfabbb> come devo fare?
<superfabbb> disinstallo tutto
<mapreri> `sudo apt-get purge xchat&&sudo apt-get --purge autoremove&&rm -r ~/.xchat&&sudo apt-get install xchat&&xchat` ti ritrovi alla situazione di partenza
<calimero_> devo scrivere tutto o un pezzo alla volta sul terminale?
<mapreri> copia il contenuto dentro le virgolette, si arrangia lui :)
<calimero_> sta facendo
<calimero_> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/fabiomirko/.xchat": File o directory non esistente
<calimero_> a me sta scritto
<calimero_> .xchat2
<calimero_> nella home
<calimero_> mapreri non ho una cartella .xchat ma .xchat2
<calimero_> che devo fare?
<mapreri> yep, ho sbagliato
<mapreri> elimina quella
<calimero_> e come devo scriere sul terminale?
<mapreri> rm -r ~/.xchat2
<calimero_> ora per reinstallarlo?
<calimero_> che devo scrivere?^
<Guest41951> ciao a tutti. ho un problema con il ripristino di ubuntu 12.04... ho provato a mettere nel bios la partenza da chiavetta usb, dove ho l'immagine di ubuntu, ma non va... non è che io sia una esperta in generale, quindi chiedo aiuto. grazie
<calimero_> ciao Guest41951 , semplice nel bios quando scegli come bot la usb poi devi premere f10 o f12, sarebbe exit and save
<calimero_> a me era f10 nel bios
<calimero_> non so se nel tuo dopo che hai impostato la penna come 1 boot il comando per salvare è f10
<Guest41951> sisi fatto, ma al riavvio poi si ferma con una schermata di riepilogo componenti e rimane fermo così
<Guest41951> f10
<calimero_> perchè non selezioni la penna
<calimero_> quando la selezioni la devi premere
<Guest41951> ?
<calimero_> si vede che non selezioni bene
<calimero_> oppure non hai installato bene ubu su penna
<Guest41951> mi fa scegliere tra 4 tipologia di usb... fdd se nn ricordo male, zip, cdrom e hd
<Guest41951> sulla penna ho semplicemente l'immagine di ubuntu scaricata
<calimero_> ?
<calimero_> nono
<calimero_> se è penna deve avere un suo percorso specifico
<calimero_> segui questa guida sul tubo
<calimero_> che spiega benissimo
<calimero_> aspè
<Guest41951> bho, allora non ho idea di come fare....
<Guest41951> se hai una guida, ecco, magari riesco a non voler buttare il pc dal balcone
<calimero_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZuuVQkWJ7I
<calimero_> poi vai alla parte 2
<Guest41951> ok ci provo
<Guest41951> quindi devo prima installare ubuntu su chiavetta e poi fare il ripristino?
<calimero_> segui quello che dice la guida
<calimero_> ;)
<calimero_> vai passo passo
<Guest41951> ok
<Guest41951> è un problema se sul pc ci sono 2 SO? cioè c'è pure winzoz installato
<calimero_> nono
<Guest41951> oki
<Guest41951> provo e vediamo che succede. grazie mille!
<calimero_> tu cmq
<calimero_> ti consiglio
<Guest41951> spara
<calimero_> salva i dati che ti servono di win su una penna o hd esterno
<calimero_> reinstalli winzoz
<calimero_> poi usi la guida
<calimero_> per mettere ubu su penna
<calimero_> quando inzia l installazione di ubu scegli di installarlo accanto a winzoz
<Guest41951> quello potrebbe essere un problema enorme, reinstallare winzoz intendo... meno lo tocco meglio è
<calimero_> e stop
<calimero_> io ti consiglio di fa così
<calimero_> allora tieniti winzoz
<calimero_> e scegli all installazione di ubu
<calimero_> di metterlo accanto a win
<Guest41951> ok grazie... proverò al ripristino e al max formatto di nuovo tutto quanto
<Guest41951> idea poco allettante
<Guest41951> :P
<Guest41951> buona giornata :)
<Lizzie_> salve, qualcuno mi può dire se si può reinstallare una vecchia versione di Ubuntu se sul pc è installata una versione recente?
<Lizzie_> quindi intendo eliminare la versione recente ed installare una vecchia versione
<Lizzie_> nessuno??
<gaya> ci sono io..... ma la tua richiesta è strana
<gaya> che ci vuole, se hai installato una versione di linux recente e ne vuoi una più antica riformatta e reistalla
<Lizzie_> ah bhe, consiglio molto utile :/
<Mauy> ciao non riesco ad attivare l'audio su uscita hdmi di una scheda video nvidia integrata chi mi aiuta
<anduci> ciao
<anduci> uso ubuntu con gnome, come faccio a mettere l'icona di skype sulla barra dei menu?nelle impostazioni del programma non trovo niente,però di sicuro si può
<lorenzo__> Ciao
<lorenzo__> Ho un problema con fstab relativo alla 12.04,chiedo aiuto.
<mapreri> Lontra: te riesco ad aiutarti, per gli altri non conosco il campo
<mapreri> Lontra: che problema hai?
<Lontra> Ciao e grazie. Dunque, ho un solo HD partizionato in due porzioni M$ (Acer e DATA)
<Lontra> Ho tre utenti sotto Ubuntu.
<Lontra> In condizioni normali ciascuno "vede" entrambe le partizioni M$.
<Lontra> Però quanto disconnetto un utente, in Termina sessione, la o le partizioni eventualmente usate rimangono associate a quell'utente,
<Lontra> pertanto gli altri due non possono usarle.
<Lontra> A meno di non fare un umount specifico.
<Lontra> Ho provato a modificare /etc/fstab ma senza risultato.
<Lontra> Ora vorrei fare in modo che le partizioni fossero raggiungibili comunque, ma non mi viene in mente nulla a parte uno script di umount al logout,
<Lontra> ma non so bene dove piazzarlo.
<mapreri> devi scrivere per bene fstab
<mapreri> ti posto il mio, vedi se riesci a capire cosa fa :)
<mapreri> Lontra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1503304/
<anduci> non si può magari impostare i permessi +rw manualmente agli altri utenti?
<mapreri> anduci: è una cosa che eviterei di fare. in quantal se monti attraverso l'interfaccia grafica ti mette il punto di mount in /media/$USER/<label dispositivo>  È molto più ordinato montarlo in automatico in /media/<nome mount>
<mapreri> quello che monto in automatico in ntfs è Dati, vedi come ho fatto :)
<anduci> ah ok mapreri scusa lintromissione :)
<Lontra> Stamattina ho provato ad impostare le due partizioni nel fstab, ma rimanevano in "nouser" nonostante tutto.
<anduci> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lontra> Vedo una differenza nel numero "2" finale, puoi spiegarmi a cosa servono i due numeri? Sinceramente non sono ancora riuscito a capirlo.
<mapreri> serve per gestire il fsck automatico della partizione all'avvio. 0 non lo fa, 1 "spesso" (per semplificare) e il 2 lo fa "meno spesso"
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Lontra> Grazie per la precisazione. Così facendo, se ho capito bene, chiunque può accedere a Dati indipendentemente dalla disconnessione degli altri?
<mapreri> se è in ntfs sì
<Lontra> Se non vado errato DATA è in FAT32
<mapreri> well lo stesso
<Lontra> In questo caso però se io sto lavorando con la partizione ntfs, un altro utente non può vederla a meno che io non faccia un umount, giusto?
<mapreri> no, tutti la vedono allo stesso tempo
<Lontra> Quindi potrei inserire tanto Acer quanto DATA in questo modo e tutti possono lavorarci senza umount?
<mapreri> yep. fai due righe. ricordati però di creare la directory dove monti con `sudo mkdir /media/<nomedir>`
<Lontra> ci provo e ti faccio sapere. Per lanciarlo senza reboot il comando è "mount -a", se non vado errato.
<mapreri> yep
<Lontra> ok. A dopo.
<dualbuttato> Buon pomeriggio mondo di ubuntu, ho bisogno di un aiuto, praticamente dopo aver usato gparted e aver diviso in 2 i 300gb dell'hard disc non sono riuscito a fare dual boot perche' mi viene chiesto di formattare tutto, ho usato un hdd esterno da 500 gb ma non me lo vede, domanda, come posso trasferire tutto quanto ho sull'hdd di 500 gb cosi' da poter usare ubuntu nell'hdd esterno? grazie
<AlexZion> Ciao dualbuttato, per usare ubuntu su un disco esterno , scommetto che devi installarcelo , e dubito che tu possa ottenere un sistema funzionante semplicemente copiando i file ..., e poi perche una volta installato non riesci a boottare ? che succede !?!
<dualbuttato> AlexZion in pratica ho bisogno di sapere come fare (dato che winzoz 7 mi chiede di formattare tutto) per non perdere i dati e le configurazioni di ubuntu, se faccio un back up penso che non basti vero?
<AlexZion> allora dualbuttato , innanzitutto se hai appena installato e non riesci ad avviare il sistema , non veddo cosa devi backuppare per lo meno nella partizione ubuntu
<AlexZion> in secondo luogo , non riesci ad avviare il sistema perche quasi sicuramente il grub è stato installato nel posto sbagliato ..., quindi risolvendo quello magicamente risolveresti tutti i tuoi problemi di win e di ubuntu
<dualbuttato> Attualmente ora ho ubuntu 12.12 con file video e vari programmi e sono costretto a dover installare a winzoz per poter usare un programma di blu ray, ubuntu si avvia ma quando metto il disco di winzoz mi dice che non mi riconosce il disco esterno formattato in nfts e non mi consente di installarlo come dual boot
<AlexZion> dualbuttato:  è altamente consigliato installare ubuntu dopo aver installato windows , perchè facendo il contrario win non riconoscerà mai linux ..., e chissà perchè non mi sorprende .....
<dualbuttato> quando si ha winzoz il disco linux ti dice se vuoi installarlo come dual boot senza problemi ma al contrario invece i problemi si hanno eccome,
<Lontra> @mapreri Sembra funzionare, grazie. Posso disturbarti ancora con una questione riguardante i differenti parametri che hai inserito in Elements e Dati?
<AlexZion> Lontra in #ubuntu-iit-chat please .... :)
<dualbuttato> quindi come posso salvare tutto quello che ho? se ad esempio faccio un backup, poi installo winzoz e dopo nuovamente ubuntu riesco dopo a mettere tutto quanto?
<AlexZion> * #ubuntu-it-chat
<Danilo> per un pc vecchio, è meglio lubuntu o xubuntu?
<Lontra> @AlexZion chiedo scusa, sono nuovissimo del canale.
<mapreri> umh.. elements l'avevo messo,  ma poi tolto perchè non mi serviva più. chiedi comunque, Lontra
<cristian_c> Danilo, dipende dal pc
<cristian_c> Danilo, e dall'utente :D
<AlexZion> allora se avvi il sistema da una live dovresti essere in grado di accedere ai tuoi dati e farne una copia su un disco esterno , una volta fatto questo , puoi lavorare tranquillo al disco ..
<Lontra> *#ubuntu-it-chat
<dualbuttato> quindi come posso salvare tutto quello che ho? se ad esempio faccio un backup, poi installo winzoz e dopo nuovamente ubuntu riesco dopo a mettere tutto quanto?
<AlexZion> dualbuttato: un alternativa invece sempre usando la live e di avviare il sistema in live mod , e usare il chroot per accedere al sistema ubuntu installato e ripristinae il grub nella corretta posizione ....
<dualbuttato> non sono cosi' capace, come si fa?
<Danilo> lo chiedo perche un mio amico a un pc con ubuntu 12.04, ma ho notato che gli va un po a scatti, allora sono andato sl sito di ubutu nella pagina "derivate" e ho letto le descrizioni di tutti e due i sistemi e non so quale scegliere.
<Danilo> forse è meglio che le provo entrambe
<Alex-Zion> dualbuttato: se non hai problemi con l'inglese dovresti dare un occhiata a questa guida .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Danilo> ciao a tutti
<dualbuttato> ok questo spiega cosa fare dopo e prima invece? come si fa un ripristino?
<dualbuttato> cioe' no scusa un back up?
<Alex-Zion> te l'ho detto il sistema piu comodo dovrebbe essere avviando il sistema con una live di ubuntu o di qualsiasi altra cosa, e usarla per fare le copie di backup
<gigirock> questo e' la risposta all collegamento alla mia condivisione : mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.120:/media/xbmc/497A-5EB8 quando voglio collegarmi al mio nfs share
<jester-> sera
<leso2013> ciao a tutti...
<leso2013> fortuna che ho trovato una chat di supporto :)
<leso2013> da neofita sono un ignorante puro e ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10 che ho appena installato sul notebook della mia morosa...
<gigirock> nome della morosa ?
<leso2013> funziona tutto tranne una cosa....lo spegnimento del pc!! se faccio ARRESTA il pc mi si riavvia! O.o
<leso2013> Florinda gigi...ihihih
<leso2013> ho provato anche da terminale a utilizzare il comando sudo halt ma il pc si blocca nella schermata viola con la scritta ubuntu.....
<jester-> installa installa linux alla morosa cosi rimanda la dazione
<leso2013> la dazione?
<jester-> che innocenza
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> leso2013: e se lo spegni normale?
<jester-> da spegni pc?
<leso2013> se lo spengo dal comando Arresta.. me lo riavvia
<jester-> leso2013: il che è strano, usi unity?
<leso2013> si spegne e dopo un paio di secondi si riavvia subito
<leso2013> la 12.10 da 64
<leso2013> scaricata proprio ieri..
<jester-> leso2013: nel terminale: unity --reset
<jester-> !gnomereset | leso2013 fai anche
<ubot-it> leso2013 fai anche: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<leso2013> spe che finisco di installare gli aggiornamenti jester... ho appena visto che ne ho 225... O_o
<jester-> leso2013: che magari gli vanno a posto  pure le ossa
<leso2013> ihihhi...spero! :)
<leso2013> intanto attendo gli aggiornamenti..se prio nn và ancora inizio coi comandi che mi hai dato..
<leso2013> cavolo...il pc è nuovo di pacca tra l'altro...
<leso2013> l'ha preso ieri..
<jester-> eh roba muova nova magari manca qualche driver
<leso2013> uhm...dici?
<jester-> facile, ma finisci l'upgrade e riavvia
<leso2013> ok..
<leso2013> pensa te che ieri ho scoperto un "cavetto" che da in dotazione l'acer di cui nn sapevo l'esistenza...
<leso2013> ha un'attacco simile a quello hdmi e si suddivide con la porta etheret e l'uscita VGA
<leso2013> *ethernet
<jester-> accero è poi particolare, fra un modello e l'altro della stessa serie cambia l'hw
<leso2013> stavo notando anche un'altra cosa...ma sto giro ubuntu è stato sponsorizzato da amazon?
<jester-> giro ubuntu?
<leso2013> eccomi...
<leso2013> mi ha fatto riavviare firefox un qualche aggiornamento..
<gigirock> leso2013, installa tutto... poi un riavvione
<Diskable> Ragazzi...ho un problema con Brasero, sapete come installare mplex ? Ho già provato da synaptic ma non lo trovo :(
<politeQ> ciao a tutti ho letto tutto internet riguardo il problema mio ma non si e' risolto nulla, molti snobbavano la mia versione (hardy heron) e allora ho upgradato all'ultima e dopo interminabili ore ho la nuova installazione ma (come prevedevo) non ha risolto il mio problema
<gigirock> !info mplez
<ubot-it> Package mplez does not exist in quantal
<gigirock> !info mplex
<ubot-it> Package mplex does not exist in quantal
<politeQ> ralink usb wireless non funziona
<Diskable> !info mplez
<ubot-it> Package mplez does not exist in quantal
<leso2013> eccomi
<leso2013> nada...
<leso2013> ho riavviato poi ho provato a fare di nuovo arresta
<Diskable> !mplex
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mplex'
<politeQ> se mi potete aiutare del tipo:"io leggo quello che mi dite" e poi vi faccio sapere cosa mi da allora va bene
<leso2013> ma niente..lo spegne per 2 o 3 secondi poi si avvia ancora
<gigirock> devi installare i non-free Diskable e penso anche mjpegtools
<politeQ> ma se mi spedite in uno dei link "risolto" allora la butto dalla disperazione
<Diskable> i mjpegtools sono installati, se poi provo ad installare i non-free-codecs da terminale mi dice "E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto non-free-codecs"
<politeQ> ditemi di scrivere lsusb, lo sogno anche la notte
<cristian_c> politeQ, scrivi lsusb && lsusb -y
<cristian_c> lsusb && lsusb -t
<politeQ> http://pastebin.com/MHyMzHz
<Diskable> uhm, ho letto in giro, sto provando ad installare i medibuntu
<politeQ> cristian_c sono in preda alla disperazione :)
<politeQ> non riesco a capire cosa installare (ho i driver) perche' in pratica il kernel non ha questi driver
<politeQ> o non riesce a capire
<cristian_c> un secondo
<gigirock> Diskable, devi avere il ppa mediubuntu
<cristian_c> politeQ, riposta il link, non risulta nessun paste
<politeQ> ok
<politeQ> http://pastebin.com/iFSsEkAH
<Diskable> andata! grazie mille gigirock :D
<cristian_c> politeQ, eh, sì, non ci sono i driver installati
<politeQ> :) e non so come fare anche se li ho
<politeQ> ho provato a seguire qualche post ma con scarso successo
<cristian_c> politeQ, da dove li hai presi?
<politeQ> nel cd che mi hanno dato con la penna
<politeQ> RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.1_20100208
<jester-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLtcj7FdIYA
<jester-> affregano in persona
<cristian_c> politeQ, ok, proviamo
<politeQ> ok
<politeQ> pronto
<cristian_c> politeQ, quale metodo hai provato ad usare fino ad ora?
<gigirock> Diskable, mandami un bacio in fronte please
<politeQ> terminal
<cristian_c> politeQ, cioè?
<politeQ> metodo window wireless drivers non funziona
<cristian_c> ah, ndiswrapper
<politeQ> si
<politeQ> tipo make install etccc
<cristian_c> politeQ, quella che hai menzionato prima è una cartella?
<politeQ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148767/help-do-i-install-the-ralink-rt3070-wireless-driver
<politeQ> ho provato questo post ma niente
<politeQ> sudo make && sudo make install
<politeQ> mi si blocca il terminal
<politeQ> e non va avanti
<cristian_c> politeQ, ma è diversa da quella che hai indicato prima
<politeQ> capisco
<cristian_c> politeQ, quella che hai menzionato prima è una cartella?
<politeQ> si
<politeQ> la cartella del driver
<cristian_c> politeQ, entra da terminale in quella directory e digita: ls -l
<politeQ> http://pastebin.com/gbNZ2j10
<cristian_c> politeQ, posta README_STA_usb
<politeQ> http://pastebin.com/fPUUMgRW
<politeQ> e' strano che dice: "Supporting Kernel:
<politeQ> ===================
<politeQ> linux kernel 2.4 and 2.6 series. "
<politeQ> sembra un manuale di istruzioni alquanto complicato
<cristian_c> politeQ, forse i driver sono troppo vecchi
<politeQ> (per me, ovviamente)
<politeQ> si ma se non ci sono dentro il kernel 3.0 come facciamo a sapere che sono vecchi
<politeQ> cmq mi sono scocciato
<politeQ> la rimando indietro
<politeQ> da dove l'ho presa
<cristian_c> un secondo
<politeQ> dimmi
<cristian_c> il chip sembra assai diverso
<cristian_c> il tuo è 3072, i driver sembrano relativi a 2870
<politeQ> infatti e questo il problema
<politeQ> e' molto strano
<cristian_c> vado sul sito di ralink
<politeQ> sembra che la persona  che ha messo i driver abbia bevuto un pochettino
<politeQ> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<politeQ> ho dato uno sguardo
<politeQ> vedi se questo ti sembra giusto
<politeQ> http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/license.php?sn=5030
<cristian_c> il link porta al login
<politeQ> no e' per scaricarlo
<politeQ> ho gia scaricato
<politeQ> ho messo un fake
<politeQ> c'e' un file chiamato "rt2870.bin"
<politeQ> soltanto
<cristian_c> rt3070sta
<jester-> politeQ: che roba è che devi fara finzare
<jester-> di ralink canna il firmware di solito
<cristian_c> l'adattatore wifi usb
<cristian_c> uhm, ci sta che è così
<jester-> cristian_c: fallo scollegare e ricollegare e vedi dmesg
<cristian_c> politeQ, mi è venuta un'idea
<cristian_c> infatti, stavo pensando a questo
<politeQ> ok
<politeQ> che faccio?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe restituire qualcosa riguardo la mancanza del firmware
<jester-> vedi subito se è il firm o il driver
<cristian_c> scollega l'adattatore
<politeQ> fatto
<cristian_c> credo sia proprio il firmware
<cristian_c> ricollega e digita: dmesg | tail
<politeQ> http://pastebin.com/w1X8QM5W
<politeQ> ops scusa non ho ricollegato
<cristian_c> lol
<politeQ> http://pastebin.com/2FHyR3Le
<cristian_c> È tutto? Aspetta e ridigita
<politeQ> ok
<jester-> politeQ: facciamo una cosa che se non funza male non fa
<politeQ> http://pastebin.com/7Pj5Rc5c
<politeQ> ok
<politeQ> dimmi jester-
<jester-> politeQ: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<politeQ> fatto
<cristian_c> non ci sono info nel dmesg
<cristian_c> però non si capisce neanche qual'è il driver giusto per questo chip
<jester-> politeQ: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> politeQ: quando ha fatto fischia
<politeQ> si
<politeQ> tipo "pfiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUU"
<politeQ> fatto
<jester-> politeQ: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<politeQ> fatto
<jester-> politeQ:stacca e riattacca
<politeQ> fatto
<jester-> politeQ: iwconfig
<politeQ> lo        no wireless extensions.
<politeQ> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester-> merd
<jester-> allora è il driver che ubuntu usi
<massy> salut tutt
<politeQ> 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> jester-, perché rtl8192?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro mi sembra realtek
<cristian_c> ralink è rt
<politeQ> ralink
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> la cartella di cui parlava jester si riferisce a realtek
<jester-> politeQ: cerca linux-backport-modules-cw che quaglia col tuo kernel
<politeQ> purtroppo devo andare
<politeQ> mi sa che la butto
<politeQ> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> facile che ci sia il modulo nei cw
<politeQ> grazie comunque
<politeQ> se ci siete stasera
<politeQ> verso le 22
<politeQ> possiamo riprovarci
<politeQ> ciao e alla prox
<mick_> cosa faccio una volta masterizzato il cd per ubuntu?
<mibofra> ciao mick_ vuoi installare ubuntu ?
<mick_> si
<mick_> ma fatto il cd che devo fare?
<mibofra> mettilo nel pc e configura il bios per avviare da cd .
<mick_> potresti dirmi come configurare il bios?
<Sergiobh> exit
<Sergiobh> bye
<mibofra> mick_ , è un dekstop o portatile ?
<mick_> dekstop
<mick_> portatile scusa
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> mick_ : dai f2 all'avvio del pc , subito
<mick_> ho letto un pò e ho scoperto che ho un american megatrends inc
<mick_> come bios
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> vai nei device di boot
<mibofra> sposta l'unità cd in alto .
<mibofra> poi premi f10 e conferma
<mibofra> si riavvierà con il cd di ubuntu .
<leonardo_> salve ragazzi. il mio kubuntu 12.10 è paralizzato, ci vuole un minuto per aprire un comando. Prima che lo reinstalli, avete qualche suggerimento?
<leonardo_> sono leonardomilleuno
<leonardo_> sudo apt-get uptade , nè upgrade danno un responso
<enzotib> leonardo_, ma questo problema è permanente? si verifica anche se riavvii?
<leonardo_> si enzo,
<mibofra> più che altro, che facevi prima del rallentamento anomalo ?
<mibofra> installato qualcosa ?
<leonardo_> installato qshutdown, ora rimosso
<mibofra> altro ?
<leonardo_> forse è stato il salvaschermo electic sheep che ha fatto un gran casino
<leonardo_> si, è stato quello
<leonardo_> grazie di avermelo fatto ricordare
<mibofra> prego :)
<leonardo_> potete dirmi, se lo sapete, come disinstallarlo?
<enzotib> e come lo hai installato?
<leonardo_> da terminale,
<mibofra> invece di sudo apt-get install nomeprogramma
<mibofra> sudo apt-get remove nomeprogramma
<mibofra> per togliere anche i file file configurazione usa pure al posto di remove .
<Piter85> ciao a tutti!!! Buon anno!!! Qualcuno per caso usa efax per mandare fax tramite il pc? Volevo sapere se è affidabile e funziona
<Carlo> ho aviator kubuntu da USB, come Mai non trova nessuna rete wifi?
<enzotib> Carlo, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo iwconfig
<enzotib> !pastebin | Carlo
<ubot-it> Carlo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlo> non posso postarlo perché son in rete da un altro pc
<Carlo> comunque dice non wireless extencion
<Carlo> extension
<mibofra> Piter85_ devi saperlo usare .
<mibofra> *Piter86
<mibofra> *Piter85 XD
<Piter85> mibofra: xD ... cioè?
<mibofra> devi configuralo a dovere e va , comunque si , anche se nella mia vita non ho mandato molti fax , va :D .
<Piter85> mibofra: ma ti lascia una specie di "ricevuta" sul pc?
<mibofra> XD scusa , se sei sul tuo pc non puoi registrare quello che ti passa per lo schermo ?
<mibofra> al limite io faccio nome comando >> file.txt
<mibofra> e trovo tutto li :)
<Piter85> ok... per caso conosci qualche guida?
<Piter85> ... sto ancora cercando di installare i driver per il modem interno che saranno 5 anni che non lo uso
<Carlo> eziotip, una riga delle quattro con scritto no wireless extension dice così : IEEE 802.11bg ESSID : off/any   mode: manager.  access point: not-associated. tx-power=0 dbm.....
<mikib82> ciao, scusate, sono un novizio di ubuntu, posso fare qualche domanda qui?
<enzotib> Carlo, è wlan0?
<enzotib> !chiedi | mikib82
<ubot-it> mikib82: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mikib82> dunque. ho intallatu ubuntu 12.10 e vorrei aggiungere le icone dicomputer e trash su desktop, ho provato con la combinazione gconf-editor su lancer (scusate l inesattezza dei termini ma ho installato ubuntu in polacco per mia moglie e sto traducendo dall inglese} ma non succede nulla...cosa devo fare_
<Carlo> eziotip no guarda non trovo quella dicitura
<enzotib> mikib82, non ce li hai sulla barra di sinistra?
<mikib82> no
<enzotib> mikib82, ma non hai una barra a sinistra?
<enzotib> Carlo, e qual è il nome della scheda?
<mikib82> si la barra ce l ho, ma non vedo l'icona computer. quella trash si, la vedo, ma vorrei comunque spostarla sul desktop
<Carlo> enzotib la scheda, non saprei... dici la VIA.... posso cercare, dammi il comando
<enzotib> Carlo, iwconfig 2>&1 | awk '/^[^ ]/ { print $1 }'
<Carlo> scheda
<enzotib> mikib82, cp /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop ~/Scrivania/ && chmod +x ~/Scrivania/nautilus-home.desktop
<enzotib> Carlo, che?
<Carlo> Madonna che comando!
<StranoMaVerp> salve
<StranoMaVerp> Ragazzi una domanda =)?
<enzotib> !chiedi | StranoMaVerp
<ubot-it> StranoMaVerp: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Akhilleus> enzotibb midori è superiore a Chromium?
<Innerina> Ho wicd e la connessione continua a cadere pur essendoci rete!
<enzotib> Akhilleus, non credo proprio
<Akhilleus> piuì leggero o nemmeno?
<Innerina> Come posso tornare al network manager? Cioé una volta installato riconosce le connessioni automaticamente o devo fare qualcosa?
<enzotib> Akhilleus, forse
<StranoMaVerp> ubot-it: ok grazie... avrei una domanda da fare... avevo un pc con windows XP professional x32 con 2,5GB di ram... Andava bene poi ho deciso di installare ubuntu 12.10 trovato su una rivista dopo l'installazione ho notato che il computer andava lentissimo... come è possibile se ubuntu è più leggero? ...
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StranoMaVerp> ok grazie... avrei una domanda da fare... avevo un pc con windows XP professional x32 con 2,5GB di ram... Andava bene poi ho deciso di installare ubuntu 12.10 trovato su una rivista dopo l'installazione ho notato che il computer andava lentissimo... come è possibile se ubuntu è più leggero? ...
<enzotib> StranoMaVerp, caratteristiche del pc e della scheda grafica?
<StranoMaVerp> Processore : pentium 4 hyper-trading (2) 2.8 ghz
<StranoMaVerp> Processore : pentium 4 hyper-trading (2) 2.8 ghz
<StranoMaVerp> Processore : pentium 4 hyper-trading (2) 2.8 ghz / Scheda video ATI RADEON 9250 128 mega / 2,5 GB RAM ... altro?
<Carlo> enzotib devo aver avuto un problema col canale... comunque dicevo che non riesco a darti quello che mi chiedi perché non so scrivere quel comando! aiutami con un altro per favore
<StranoMaVerp> provo a scaricarmi il 12.4 ? tutti mi dicono che è più stabile/fluido
<enzotib> Carlo, quando fai iwconfig viene una lista del tipo riportato qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/1504085/
<enzotib> Carlo, mi interessa sapere quello che compare sulla prima colonna, cioè "lo, eth0, wlan0"
<enzotib> StranoMaVerp, ma era così anche da live?
<StranoMaVerp> live cioe?
<enzotib> StranoMaVerp, il cd di ubuntu, quando fai "prova ubuntu"
<StranoMaVerp> non ho fatto prova ...
<rosco__> buonasera
<StranoMaVerp> comunque enzotib, dici di provare a installare il 12.4?
<enzotib> StranoMaVerp, puoi provare, ma mi pare strano che vada lento, o è la scheda grafica o hai sbagliato qualcosa
<Carlo> benissimo! allora le prime due righe sono uguali a quelle postate. wlan0 dice IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any  mode:managed  access point: not-associated  tx-power:=0 dm  retry long limit:7  RTS thr:off frammenti thr: off.  power management:off
<enzotib> StranoMaVerp, in ogni caso fai prima prova, tanto poi hai comunque l'icona per iniziare l'installazione
<enzotib> Carlo, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<StranoMaVerp> scheda grafico credo propio di no poiche e una radeon 9250 (direi ottima) ... anche se a dire la verità l'ho messa da poco e nn ricordo se ubuntu l'ho installato con questa o con quella integrata...
<enzotib> StranoMaVerp, io dico la scheda non perché non vada bene, ma magari servono i driver giusti
<Carlo> interface doesn't support scanning : network is down
<enzotib> devo allontanarmi, a tra un po'
<StranoMaVerp> enzotib. scusa ci sei su face , skype , teamspeak o altro?
<Carlo> enzotib ok ciao
<Carlo> buon appetito
<Din> c'è qualcuno ?
<willy_oraclr> ciao a tutti. richiesta info: su ubuntu 12.10 con scheda nvidia i driver sono già abilitati per attivare l'xserver? altra cosa: l'xserver è essenziale per utilizzare unity 3d giusto?
<Diskable> ho un problema con brasero...dice "Conversione file video in MPEG2  17 Mib di 3349 Mib" praticamente si è bloccato, che faccio ?
<enzotib> willy_oraclr, l'xserver è essenziale per la grafica in generale
<enzotib> Diskable, usa k3b
<willy_oraclr> enzotib, puoi indicarmi una guida completa di come attivarlo con scheda nvidia? in passato ho provato ma ho incasinato tutto. grazie
<Diskable> enzotib, ho scaricato k3b, provo a creare un DVD Video ma non so come muovermi
<enzotib> willy_oraclr, la nvidia dovrebbe funzionare già da sola, perché non spieghi che problema hai?
<willy_oraclr> enzotib: l'x non èattivato, me lo dice il programma nvidia setting quando lo attivo
<Diskable> cosa devo inserire nelle cartelle VIDEO_TS e AUDIO_TS che mi da k3b ?
<davyde84> Diskable: nella cartella audio_ts niente
<davyde84> Diskable: dev'essere vuota
<davyde84> nella cartella video_ts ci devono stare i file vob
<Diskable> @devyde84 ma io non ho i file .vob, ho un unico file .avi
<lupo> salute , Godi popolo
<Guest21908> salve a tutti, ho un piccolo problema in fase d'installazione, non so se dipende dal cd con qualche graffietto : non fa il boot  e da win mi dice "could not retrieve the required installation files
<lupo> chi è disposto a darmi delle delucidazioni riguardo ad un errore
<lupo> appena qualcuno è disposto a darmi una mano mi avvisi io sono quà.
<alessio_> lupo, spiega...
<lupo> ok
<lupo> allora mi esce un errore riguardante dei file
<lupo> aspetta che lo cerco
<lupo> mi dice "si è verificato un errore durante l'aggiunta dell'archivio
<lupo> l'aggiunta del file nel'archivio **
<alessio_> lupo, potevi googlare un attimo no??
<alessio_> lupo, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=490665
<lupo> l'ho fatto ma trovavo poche cose in merito
<alessio_> lupo, la soluzione è lì, installa 7zip
<lupo> hahaha l'avevo già visitata la pagina
<lupo> ho provato
<lupo> con 7zip
<lupo> ma niente
<lupo> perlopiù lo installato
<lupo> ma il file non contiene strane parole
<alessio_> lupo, è un bug noto http://lists.linux.it/pipermail/tp/2003-January/003578.html googla un pochino magari trovi la soluzione
<lupo> vedremo
<oracle> help: ho incasinato il pc. ho tentato di attivare l'accelerazione 3d come consigliato qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg?action=show&redirect=RisoluzioneVideo ; il pacchetto peròmi ha portato la risoluzione dello schermo a 640x640, anche dopo averlo rimosso. come posso riprisinare la configurazione ottimale? grazie
<lupo> grazie comunque alessio per l'attenzione.
<oracle> correggo: 640x480, 4:3
<alessio_> lupo, figurati...se sapevo di più ti davo una mano ma sono incasinato con le partizioni e sto benedetto lvm -.-'
<lupo> ;) tranquillo ogni tanto è bello grattarsi le punture di zanzara
<alessio_> lupo, non quando hai una ragazza a cui devi dare attenzioni :/ a 17 anni poi...
<lupo> ah la gioventù ! rapida come una raffica di vento travolgente come un bufalo.
<lupo> goditela socio
<lupo> .
<alessio_> vabbè lascio tutto così alla fine ha fatto tutto in automatico non credo che incorrerò in qualche problema, quando succederà andrò a dare due calci nelle palle a shuttleworth
<alessio_> lupo, parole sante :)
<oracle> ciao. qcuno s'intende di parametri per la risoluzione del video?
<oracle> ciao. è possibile rigenerare il file xorg.conf come da impostazioni di installazione?
<alessio_> oracle, sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<alessio_> oracle, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<alessio_> oracle, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alessio_> finito :)
<oracle> alessio_: devo darli in sequenza e riavviare?
<alessio_> oracle, esatto :D
<oracle> alessio_: grazie
<alessio_> oracle, figurati
<Daniele75> salve a tutti
<max2mo> max
<max2mo> dddd
<micaela> salve a tutti
<micaela> ho un problema con l'audio, all'improvviso non si sente pi
<micaela> più niente, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Fetentone> forse questa la so pure io...
<Fetentone> micaela da terminale digita: sudo /sbin/alsa-utils reset
<micaela> ok provo
<Fetentone> e poi: sudo /sbin/alsa-utils start
<micaela> devo riavviare?
<Fetentone> micaela no
<Fetentone> prova a vedere se adesso va
<ilmiocanestupido> ciao a tutti
<micaela> purtroppo non va, non si sente
<ilmiocanestupido> vorrei installare ubuntu su un macbook intel ma la verifica della ISO non passa la verifica
<Fetentone> pastami cat /proc/asound/cards
<whostheroot> ꔅ sera ꔅ
<micaela> potresti darmi il linlìk per incollare?
<Fetentone> !paste | micaela
<ubot-it> micaela: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micaela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1504656/
<SkampOne> buona sera a tutti
<SkampOne> avrei un piccolo problemino con gwibber chi mi dedica gentilmente qualche minuto?
<Fetentone> micaela l'ha riconosciuta.. scusa ma hai controllato se hai disattivato il volume??? Cmq dai pure: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<micaela> il volume è attivato
<micaela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1504659/
<Fetentone> quindi hai sentito una voce.... ok, funziona e va bene
<micaela> no, non ho sentito niente
<whostheroot> raga !
<whostheroot> ~$ sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<whostheroot> !!
<Fetentone> micaela che versione hai di ubuntu???
<micaela> La versione di Ubuntu in uso è la 10.04 - Lucid Lynx - rilasciata nell'aprile 2010 e supportata fino ad aprile 2013.
<Fetentone> allora: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<Fetentone> e poi: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<micaela> mi dice: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<Fetentone> non hai alsa... allora cosa hai???
<micaela> mmm non chiedermelo, io sono poco esperta
<Fetentone> ma si che ce l'hai.. prima è uscito nonostante il comando fosse per le versioni di Ubuntu dalla 10.10 in poi
<Fetentone> scarica cmq alsamixergui dai repo
<micaela> lo trovo su uibuntu softaware center?
<Fetentone> asp... prima dai: lsof | grep pcm
<micaela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1504683/
<micaela> ho installato alsamixergui
<Fetentone> micaela la scheda c'è e funziona io di più non so... con alsamixer puoi vedere se ci sono volumi spenti o abbassati... oltre non saprei dirti... tranne di spegnere e riaccendere e vedere se va!
<whostheroot> se vi piace Terminal :~$ sudo apt-get lynx
<micaela> ok provo a riavviare e ti faccio sapere
<whostheroot> eh la vita da geek :) lolz
<micaela> salve
<micaela> purtroppo l'audio non va :(
<Fetentone> micaela spero che ti venga in soccorso qualche operatore del chan
<Fetentone> quando mi è successo a me è bastato resettarla e riavviarla
<micaela> riproverò domattina a quest'ora forse non c'è nessuno
<micaela> cmq ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<Fetentone> della serie, riprova: sarai più fortunata! :D
<micaela> okok :D
<politeQ> ciao jester-
<politeQ> sono quello della penna ralink
<politeQ> oggi pomeriggio abbiamo parlato
<politeQ> e c'era stato un qui pro quo
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-30
<URUS> mmmm
<URUS> stranno non saprei
<URUS> piu dettagli ?
<Lor3nz> boh ho dovuto installare lubuntu xk sul mio netbook non girava ubuntu
<URUS> Lor3nz: non saprei aiutarti
<URUS> magari passa a ubuntu chat
<Lor3nz> stavo vedendo il desktop e ho notato, tipo raramente, appare una spece di iconetta che si sposta di poco poi sparisce
<URUS> icona ?
<URUS> che tipo ?
<Lor3nz> oddio, sembra un file tipo testo un foglietto con delle righe
<URUS> ti capita solo quando appri applicazioni ?
<Lor3nz> non ci ho fatto caso
<Lor3nz> ora sto provando
<URUS> secondo me hai anche sbagliato orario io non ne so molto, magari riprova domani sera o su ubuntu-it-chat
<Lor3nz> ok grazie mille :D
<URUS> Lor3nz: magari centra qualcosa i driver video
<URUS> che magari cambia risoluzione e ti sembra che si spostano le cose
<URUS> o che adiritura restano fuori schermo
<URUS> quando il file di testo che dice non lo vedi piu sul desktop, prova aprire la cartella del desktop e guardare se ce ancora
<L3m0n> notte a tutti
<Michele1980> Ciao a tutti!
<Michele1980> Scusate la franchea, ma data l'ora...c'è qualcuno?
<akis24> giorno
<sin> hola!dopo aggiornamento non mi funzionano alcunni programmi
<chiara> salve, dovrei installare moonlight senò non visualizzo alcuni video rai qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<sin> hola!come funziona il ripristino?
<pinko> buongiorno a tuuti
<pinko> ho un problema con il setting di un motore di ricerca "duck duck go"
<pinko> non riesco a torvare il modo per mettere i seetaggi in modo permanente
<pinko> per competazza di informazioni lo sto usando su firefox
<akis24> !chat | pinko
<ubot-it> pinko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !ripristino | sin
<ubot-it> sin: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pinko> ooppps sorry
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<uait> cristian_c
<uait> ciao l'altro giorno dicevi che si poteva eliminare xcfe ma che era rischioso
<uait> me lo dici come si fa? perchè a me rimangono solo 600 mb
<cristian_c> uait, rischioso nel senso che xubuntu-desktop è un megapacchetto, quindi andrebbero rimossi i componenti di xce
<cristian_c> **xfce
<Riccardone> uait: ma se togli xfce che DE utilizzi ?
<uait> unity
<uait> ho unity e xfce
<uait> xfce se lo levo non faccio danno quindi?
<Riccardone> teoricamente no ...
<Riccardone> mai provato però :(
<cristian_c> uait, fai una cosa , fai un bel ripristino
<uait> in che senso ripristino?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: volendo passare dalla 12.10 alla 13.04 o 13.10 senza perdere nulla, basta che mi copio la /home ?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: non vorrei riconfigurare web, xchat, skype etc etc
<jester-> uait: perchè dovresti livare xfce? hai hd della barby pieno?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ma hai la home separata?
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<uait> si jester-
<uait> cioe no
<jester-> por linux
<uait> io ce l'ho delle winx
<Riccardone> caveat-: no. faccio il tar xfvz /home
<uait> mi restano 600 mb
<Riccardone> cristian_c: no. faccio il tar xfvz /home
<jester-> ciumbia
<cybernova> Riccardone, se mai tar -cvzf /home
<Riccardone> uait: togli winxp allora :)
<Riccardone> cybernova: si, cfvz scusa
<uait> ho vista intanto
<uait> e poi non posso levarlo
<Riccardone> uait: togliendo xfce liberi 400MB grosso modo e ti ritrovi con 1GB libero che non mi sembra tantissimo ...
<uait> tu tranquillo
<uait> poi mi da fastidio che quando si accende compare xubuntu invece di ubuntu :D
<Riccardone> uait: togliendo Vista (fosse stato 7 ti avrei capito, ma Vista ...) liberi 10GB !
<Riccardone> uait: si si, io sto tranquillo, io ho 500GB :)
<uait> libero molto di più perchè è pieno di cosette vista, ma lo vuole mio papaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaààààààààààà
<uait> io voglio sapere come levare xcfe non voglio avere consigli
<uait> di altro genere
<cybernova> uait, bene allora il comando da dare da terminale è questo: sudo apt-get remove xfce-desktop
<cybernova> uait, scusa xubuntu-desktop non xfce-desktop
<uait> no
<uait> gia faatto
<uait> rimane sempre la
<Riccardone> uait: dpkg -l | grep xfce
<Riccardone> posta l'output su imagebin
<cybernova> uait, sudo apt-get autoremove
<uait> asp
<uait> cm si fa patebin?
<e-DIO-t> ohai
<Riccardone> !image | uait
<ubot-it> uait: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<uait> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6661923/
<Riccardone> !paste | uait
<uait> mi stavo confondendo scusa
<ubot-it> uait: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<uait> cybernova
<uait> autoremove l'ho fatto 100 volte
<Riccardone> uait: vedi ? quello è tutto quello che ancora ti rimane di xfce ...
<Riccardone> vedi questo thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2069478
<uait> e inglese
<uait> troppo scocciante tradurre
<uait> udo apt-get remove xfce-keyboard-shortcuts xfce4-appfinder xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-indicator-plugin xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-notifyd xfce4-panel xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-power-manager xfce4-power-manager-data xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter xfce4-session xfce4-settings xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin 
<uait> devo dare sto coso?
<Riccardone> uait: si
<uait> ok
<Riccardone> uait: e che Dio ti benedica
<uait> mi sta liberando 65 mb dice
<Riccardone> uait: che ti avevo detto :) ...
<jester-> che è quanto occupa xfce
<uait> vabbe cmq
<uait> su ubuntu si poteva installare solo photoshop cs2 giusto?
<uait> che io non posso farlo perche non ho lo spazio gisuto?
<uait> ci siete?
<Riccardone> uait: non credo che si posa installare un prodotto proprietario ... utilizza Gimp semmai
<Riccardone> uait: non è questione di spazio, ma di licenze
<uait> lo so lo so
<uait> ce l'ho gia gimp
<uait> pero photoshop e meglio
<Riccardone> uait: punti di vista :)
<e-DIO-t> Adobe Photoshop Cs6 Extended: € 1.390,00 => G.A.C.!
<uait> gac?
<e-DIO-t> 'Grazie Al Cazzo'.
<uait> ah
<Riccardone> Gimp 2.9 : €0 per le stesse funzionalità :)
<uait> e uscito 2.9?
<enzotib> !chat | @all
<ubot-it> @all: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ikim> raga ho bisogno di una mano con il server samba, sto impazzendo qualcuno ci capisce nulla di condivisioni?
<jester-> ikim: cioè?
<ikim> jester-: ho creato installato samba, ho creato una cartella da condividere nella home, tramite sambagui ho impostato che sia visibile e scrivibile ed accessibile a tutti senza password. Quando voglio accedervi da un pc con xp nonmi fa accedere, dice che l'utente non ha i permessi necessari
<ikim> che faccio?
<jester-> ikim: installa system-config-samba e usalo
<ikim> cos'è
<jester-> sperando che non hai cannibalizzato smb.conf
<jester-> installo e vedi che è
<ikim> ok mi dice che è già installato
<ikim> è la gui di samba no?
<e-DIO-t> .....
 * e-DIO-t si ricorda perchè aveva lasciato il .it.
<ikim> jester-: c6?
<sin> hola!perchè 13.04 non mi riconosce cell?
<pac_> buongiorno
<pac_> sono qui con 3 chiavette dvb usb e non c 'è modo di farle funzionare può servire se vi indico le marche?
<pac__> con il comando lsusb ho trovato questa Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:3205 IMC Networks DNTV Live! Tiny USB2 BDA (No Remote)
<pac__> ho qualche speranza di riuscire a vedere qualcosa secondo voi?
<pac__> kaffeine però non la  vede
<pac__> con la ricerca di google non trovo i drivers
<pac__> cosa significa questo famigliamico non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato.
<nino> gente come faccio ad usare scanimage senza dare il comando sudo?
<pac__> è incredibile jockey-de ha trovato il driver ma non m i permette d'installarlo non accetta la mia password come ne esco?
<pac__> può essere percj
<pac__> perché non è free?
<pac__> la password per il root è quella che per il comando sudo o sbaglio?
<nino> provo a spiegarmi meglio! se facio sudo scanimage ecc > scan.tiff il file viene salvato con i diritti di root! Non mi permette ad esempio di cancellarlo!
<nino> Come posso risolvere?
<Riccardone> nino: è ovvio! se il file lo crei come root, dopo lo puoi cancellare solo da root
<Riccardone> nino: ma se lanci scanimage senza il 'sudo' prima non ti funge ?
<nino> no mi da scanimage: open of device hp3900:libusb:002:009 failed: Invalid argument
<nino> con sudo funge!!
<Riccardone> nino: che roba è hp3900 una stampante/scanner ?
<nino> bo un vecchio scanner usb
<nino> con innesto negativi
<nino> non si puo aggiungere nobody all'esecuzione di scanimage?
<Riccardone> nino: hai dato un'occhiata qui http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1484372.html ?
<nino> no ma gli do un'occhiata subuto!!
<Andrea_> Mi scusi per il disturbo, ma io non riesco ad installare ubuntu. MI potete aiutare gentilmente?
<pac__> non trovo i driver per qdigitune 8e4252uesta chiavetta però il sistema la vede come si procede in questi casi?
<nino> LOL risolto!!!
<pac__> pardon la tastiera chiavetta digitune 8e4252
<nino> bastava un sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/002/009
<Andrea_> Mi dice di riavviare il .
<nino> Mi rimane ora da configurare i pulsanti nello scanner!!
<Riccardone> nino: verifica che quando riavvii, il setup te lo mantiene ...
<Riccardone> nino: quel tipo di file vengono creati all'avvio del dispositivo ...
<nino> hai hai allora se si disconnette o si riavvia il server le config vengono perdute!!!
<Riccardone> nino: non necessariamente ...
<Riccardone> nino: prova a spegnere lo scanner e vedere che succede
<nino> ok provo
<nino> e gia da errore
<Riccardone> nino: devi fare in modo che quando accendi lo scanner, il file /dev/bus/usb/002/009 abbia i diritti a+w :)
<nino> e gia pero ora è hp3900:libusb:002:010
<Riccardone> nino: ti avrà creato il file /dev/bus/usb/002/010 a cui dovreai dare i permessi a+w
<nino> esatto! devo cercare una via piu ingegnosa!
<Wolfman> Ciao. Devo procedere ad una reinstallazione di grub sull'hd e volevo qualche aiuto prima di procedere.
<pac_> qual'è la procedura per acquistare questo firmware http://imagebin.org/284504
<nino> genialata!! come si da i permessi di lettura e scrittura alla directory e file contenuti?
<nino> chmod 0666 nomedir ma le subdir e file?
<dottx> 775 o 777?
<Wolfman> Provo a delineare meglio la questione. Sulla partizione M$ devo sostituire vista con w7. Come faccio non solo a ripristinare grub ma anche a farlo funzionare correttamente con il nuovo M$?
<cosmopolitan> salve a tutti avevo una stampante che dopo mille sbattimenti ero riuscito a configurare
<cosmopolitan> ma adesso da quando ho reinstallato il sistema la guida non va+poichè su cups manca la prima voce
<cosmopolitan> Samsung CLP-310 Foomatic/foo2qpdl
<cosmopolitan> qualcuno gentilmente mi aiuta?
<Wolfman> @cosmopolitan Non ho grandi idee, ma hai rifatto la procedura frutto dei mille sbattimenti?
<cosmopolitan> si ma manca la suddetta voce di cui sopra
<Wolfman> Scusami, mi dici qual è la prima voce?
<cosmopolitan> Samsung CLP-310 Foomatic/foo2qpdl
<cosmopolitan> l'avranno tolta ,se è così mi arrendo
<nino> ok risolto ho creato uno script .sh che fa scansionare e chmoddare il tutto!!!
<Wolfman> Mah, se hai rifatto la procedura in teoria non dovrebbe essere sparito nulla.
<Wolfman> Hai cambiato anche il s.o. ho l'hai semplicemente reinstallato alla stessa versione?
<cosmopolitan> cambiato
<cosmopolitan> ho la 13.10 di ubuntu
<cosmopolitan> avevo 12.04
<cosmopolitan> mi riferivo a questa guida che andava egregiamente http://www.osside.net/?p=11307
<Wolfman> L'ho usata per qualche tempo, poi sono tornato alla 12.04.
<Wolfman> C'era un sito che elencava le compatibilità di varie periferiche con Linux. Sto cercando di ricordarmi il nome.
<nino> Samsung CLP-310 ho la tua stessa stampante! io l'ho rimossa per varie problematiche
<Wolfman> Era linuxprinting.org ma adesso non c'è più, si viene reindirizzati su una pagina della LinuxFoundation
<dimitri_> appena installato kubuntu 32 e wusndo copio i files mi mette l dsts di oggi nelle csrtelle mentre i files mette la data originale
<dimitri_> come risolvo?
<Wolfman> Mi sembra normale, la cartella viene creata oggi mentre il file ha la data di quando è stato creato.
<dimitri_> scusate ripeto copiando una cartella con i contenuti (sottocartelle) i files vengono copiati bene mentre le cartelle hanno tutte la data di oggi
<dimitri_> Wolfman, a me non sembra normale
<Wolfman> Se stai facendo mkdir e cp, si.
<dimitri_> anche il file se ci pensi viene creato oggi ma poi mette la data di ultima modifica
<Wolfman> Non se lo sto copiando.
<dimitri_> copia con copia e incolla
<Wolfman> Ricapitoliamo. Crei la dir e poi ci copi il file?
<dimitri_> Wolfman, da che mondo è mondo quando di copia si riporta tutto anche gli attrituti originali
<Wolfman> Per il file si.
<Wolfman> Ma la directory deve essere creata.
<dimitri_> no Wolfman  ho copiato una cartella sull usb e poi riformattato il pc
<dimitri_> rimettendola a posto cambia la data alle cartelle
<dimitri_> sullìusb, quando l'ho copiata da ubuntu 12.10 ha copiato bene le date
<dimitri_> ora vuole cambiarle
<dimitri_> perchè prima lo faceva e ora no?
<Wolfman> Non so che dirti, a me non pare strano. Quella che noi vediamo come copia in realtà deve prima creare la cartella nel file system e poi copiare il file.
<dimitri_> Wolfman, ascolta mezzora fa ho copiato una cartella su un usb da ubuntu ed ha riportato le date delle sottocartelle. formatto con un nuovo ubuntu e rifaccio il passaggio inverso e non riporta le date. decidiamo quando ha sbagliato e chi allora
<dimitri_> per me le date dei files e delle cartelle vanno amntenute
<dimitri_> è sempre stato cosi
<dimitri_> enzotib, c6
<dimitri_> tu che dici in merito ?
<enzotib> in merito a cosa?
<dimitri_> copio una cartella e le sottocartelle e mi cambio la data delle cartelle mentre i files mantengono le date originali
<dimitri_> cambia lui non io scusa
<enzotib> invece vorresti?
<dimitri_> che mantenesse le date priginali
<dimitri_> come quando ho copiato su usb
<dimitri_> anche x le cartelle
<dimitri_> credo si smpre stato cosi
<dimitri_> o sbaglio
<enzotib> dimitri_, con che comando hai copiato?
<dimitri_> enzotib, nessun comando copia e incolla in grafica dolphin
<enzotib> dimitri_, ah, i filemanager fanno un po' quello che gli pare
<enzotib> se fai da terminale con cp -a allora sei garantito di ottenere quello che chiedi
<dimitri_> enzotib, c'e' un modo di dirgli -a a dolphin ?
<enzotib> non conosco dolphin, ma non credo si possa
<dimitri_> posso installare nautilus secondo te ?
<dimitri_> enzotib, una volta mi hai dato un comando x copiare una dir cp -av ........ me la ridai ?
<dimitri_> enzotib, arcano risolto
<dimitri_> mentre copia le cartelle prendono la data di oggi ..... poi alla fine le cambia e le sistema con la data originale
<enzotib> ah, bene
<dimitri_> basta aspettare che finisce ....... bahhhhh non oso pensare cosa succede se l'operazione viene interrotta ...... credo sia un bug molto grande poi mi sbaglio
<dimitri_> che possa creare non pochi prob in caso di interruzione di copia
<dimitri_> Wolfman, come dicevi tu
<dimitri_> ma.... con qualche dubbio di solidità però
<Wolfman> Non conoscevo l'opzione -a su cp, però avevo notato la stranezza sulla copia.
<dimitri_> ok raga grazie di tutto e ottime feste .... alla prox
<Wolfman> Torno al mio cruccio. Qualcuno mi dà una mano con grub?
<dottx> !grub | Wolfman
<ubot-it> Wolfman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Wolfman> Ho letto la guida. Ho solo il seguente dubbio. Devo sostituire vista con w7. Quando darò i comandi al punto 5 (grub-install e update-grub) il tutto farà un controllo della nuova situazione?
<Wolfman> Lo chiedo perché un paio di volte, in passato, ho fatto un po' di casino e ho dovuto reinstallare anche ubuntu. Sinceramente mi spiacerebbe ripartire da zero.
<dottx> va alla ricerca di eventuali altri S.O installati
<dottx> segui bene la guida
<Wolfman> Ok, quindi non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. Ancora un piccolo particolare. Facendo 'sudo fdisk -l' vedo che l'asterisco di boot è su /dev/sda2.
<Wolfman> Penso quindi di dover digitare 'grub-install /dev/sda2', giusto?
<pac_> ho seri problemi con la password ho controllato ricontrollato modificato eppure il comando sudo mi restituisce questo non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato
<pac_> ho provato visudo e mi restituisce questo visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permesso negato
<pac_> se può essere utile sono con l'ultima versione di kubuntu
<dottx> Wolfman, dipende dalla tua composizione del disco
<dottx> dai un bel fdisk -l
<dottx> e vedi come sta messo
<pac_> mi sa che questo problema si risolve con la formattazione vero?
<dottx> in genere si da in "sda" ma non è detto
<dottx> ops
<Wolfman> @dottx: mi dice che /dev/sda è suddiviso in 6 parti. /dev/sda2 è quella con l'asterisco del boot.
<dottx> scusa non avevo letto sopra che già hai fatto fdisk -l
<dottx> sda1 cosa ha?
<Wolfman> Hidden NTFS WinRE. Credo che sia il ripristino di vista nativo del pc.
<dottx> Wolfman, il punto cinque della guida dice: grub-install /dev/sda , update-grub2
<dottx> hai un solo disco?
<Wolfman> Si, come ti dicevo è diviso in sei fettine.
<dottx> sda2 adesso hai Vista?
<Wolfman> Si.
<pac_> sto provando questa guida http://linuxmx.it/guide/generiche/129-conoscere-sudo-e-il-file-sudoers.html
<pac_> ma tutto si ferma qua visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permesso negato
<pac_> consigli?
<dottx> Wolfman, in genere il grub si da sul disco e non sulla partizione cioè io darei su /dev/sda
<dottx> l'MBR è su sda
<Wolfman> Da quello che mi stai dicendo penso anch'io che sia così, analizza il disco e non la singola partizione.
<dottx> cmq se hai dei dubbi prima di fare pasticci documentati bene
<dottx> esatto
<Wolfman> Ti ringrazio moltissimo.
<dottx> ma a volte se si hanno + sistemi operativi e + hd si puo' metterlo nelle partizioni il grub
<dottx> io ad esempio ho il grub di una distro su sda su altre distro ho dato il grub sulle partizioni specifiche
<dottx> poi quando sei su sda dai update grub e lui rileva gli altri so
<dottx> ma non prendere per oro colato quanto ti dico documentati bene prima di fare pasticci
<Wolfman> Andrò in giro a controllare il target di grub-install.
<dottx> ok
<Wolfman> Grazie ancora e buon 2014 a te e famiglia.
<dottx> ricambio
<dottx> grazie e buon anno
<pac_> questa pare essere l'unica soluzione al mio problema ma io non ho il grub all'avvio come posso risolvere?
<pac_> non posso nemmeno più installare applicazioni consigli?
<dimitri_> jester-, scusa...ho installato 13.10 32 kubuntu e vede solo 4 gb invece 13.04 ubuntu sempre 32 vede 7.8 gb (8Gb) come mai ?
<jester-> dimitri_: serve il kernel PAE
<jester-> dimitri_: kerne non pae 32 vee
<jester-> vede ancora meno di 4 gb
<birba_> problema: devo visializzare un video il quale mi dice che devo avere silverlight  e non me lo fa vedere ... io attualmente ho monlight installato
<jester-> birba_: non funza piu silver/moonlight in linux
<birba_> ah ... quindi sai consigliarmi qualcosa?
<dimitri_> jester-,  e cosa dovrei fare ?
<jester-> dimitri_: fa vedere che risponde dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<dimitri_> aspe debbo ripartire con quello kubuntu
<dimitri_> dammi 5 min
<Roberto__> Buongiorno ho scaricato Ubuntu  ma ho difficoltà a partre potete aiutarmi inoltre ho visto che è possibile richiedere un cd di installazione potete dirmi qualcosa a riguardo grazie
<jester-> birba_: al momento non c'è nulla che sostituisca
<birba_> ok grazie molto gentile x l' aiuto
<jester-> Roberto__: che difficoltà
<Roberto__> è semplice ho scaricato UBUNTU ma va un pò ma molte volte non funziona inoltre quando parte se clicco su setting my computer il monitor va in refresh
<jester-> Roberto__: ma hai installato sul disco?
<Roberto__> certo
<jester-> che scheda video hai
<Roberto__> adesso mentre scrivo ho cliccato una qualsiasi icona e il monitor è in refresh
<dimitri_> eccomi
<dimitri_> jester-, mi dicevi ?
<jester-> dimitri_: fa vedere che risponde dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> nel paste
<Roberto__> non riesco a leggere la sigla ma ti posso dire che fino a ieri prima di scaricare UBUNTU con Windows andava tutto benissimo
<jester-> Roberto__: apri un terminale
<Roberto__> e adesso non posso nemmeno entrare nel sistema visto che ubuntu nin mi fa lavorare
<jester-> si abbiamo capito
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6663878/
<Roberto__> come faccio ad aprire un terminale se UB non funziona
<jester-> dimitri_: getconf LONG_BIT
<Roberto__> sarebbe possibile avere come ho letto il cd logicamente a spese di spedizione a mio carico
<dimitri_> jester-, 32
<jester-> Roberto__: vai in #ubuntu-it-doc
<jester-> li si occupano dei cd
<Roberto__> sono in UBUNTU italia ma a quale sezione devo andare
<jester-> dimitri_: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<jester-> Roberto__:  /join #ubuntu-it-doc
<dimitri_> jester-, fatto
<Roberto__> trovato sono andato nel mondo di Ubuntu alla sezione richiedi CD
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6663924/
<Roberto__> ci sono 2 tipi richiedo tutti e due ? o quale dei due "Ordina i CD dalla Comunità Italiana" oppure "Ordina i CD ufficiali da Canonical"
<jester-> dimitri_: riavvia col pae
<akis24> sera
<dimitri_> jester-, nelle opzioni non c'e' PE al grub
<dimitri_> PAE
<jester-> dimitri_: se lo hai installato c'è guarda in avanzate
<jester-> dimitri_: buon conto dai sudo update-grub
<dimitri_> ho scelto opzioni e c'erano solo 2 scelte ma il .15 non c'era
<jester-> dimitri_: sudo update grub
<dimitri_> non c'e sudo ?
<jester-> dimitri_: sudo update grub
<dimitri_> dimitri@dimitri-Dell-System-XPS-15Z:~$ sudo update grub
<dimitri_> sudo: update: comando non trovato
<jester-> dimitri_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic-pae
<jester-> dimitri_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic-pae
<jester-> dimitri_:  sudo update-grub
<dimitri_> fatto .....rilancio ?
<jester-> dimitri_: free -m
<jester-> dimitri_: dell xps?
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6663981/
<dimitri_> si dell xps non riesco a farlo funzionare a 64
<jester-> dimitri_: vede 8 giga
<dimitri_> in info di sistema mi dice 3,8 gb
<jester-> ne hai di piu?
<jester-> free ne vede 8
<dimitri_> come si condivide foto ?
<dimitri_> la screeshot
<jester-> dimitri_: free ne vede 8 è inutile che mi fai vedere la foto del sistema
<Billye> ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu e non vedo più windows
<Billye> all'avvio
<dimitri_> e quindi ?
<jester-> dimitri_: apri monitor di sistema
<dimitri_> che faccio non uso la pae ?
<jester-> il pae sarà integrato adesso
<Billye> mi son ricordato che grub l'ho installato su sda (dove c'è windows) e invece linux è su sdb
<jester-> non vedo image pae ma solo il meta
<jester-> Billye: se ne frega di dove sta, bsta che parta sda al boot
<Billye> si parte quelo
<Billye> ma non vedo grub
<Billye> mi parte linux direttamente
<jester-> Billye: perchè hai settato partenza diretta
<Billye> no non ho settato nulla, ho forse mi è sfuggito ma mi sembra strano
<jester-> se pigi esc o tab li vedi,
<Billye> *o
<jester-> avrai scelto accesso diretto installando
<Billye> mmm ok
<Billye> come risovere?
<jester-> Billye: apri un terminale
<Billye> si
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e fa vedere nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Billye
<ubot-it> Billye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Billye> jester-: http://pastebin.com/9S0hyubG
<jester-> Billye: modifica: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Billye> solo questo?
<jester-> si
<jester-> chiusi e dai sudo update-grub
<Billye> che significa? é il tempo in cui resta visibile il grub?
<jester-> e vedi se vede winz
<Billye> ok
<Billye> cmq no
<Billye> dopo update non mi trova windows
<jester-> Billye: = ti sei segato winz
<jester-> Billye: riavvia
<Billye> jester-: http://pastebin.com/vvjHpKHr
<Billye> no windows è presente nell'altro hd
<Billye> lo vedo
<Billye> windows 8.1
<Billye> per la precisione
<jester-> Billye: capito
<jester-> Billye: devi settare winz8 di rilasciare il file system invece che fare la sospensione
<jester-> Billye: ma il problema adesso è avviarlo
<Franco_> 'sera
<Billye> mmm non credo di aver capito, io non avevo sospeso windows, io avevo proprio spento
<jester-> sospeso non è leggibile
<Billye> ma come faccio a renderlo di nuovo avviabile?
<jester-> Billye: winz8 è inpostato che non psegne rilasciando il fs ma lo sospende
<jester-> Billye: spe
<Billye> ah ok è proprio una sua impostazione ok
<Billye> cmq sto su un pc fisso eh
<jester-> Billye: su che /dec sta
<Billye> win su sda
<Billye> sda1
<jester-> Billye: ok spe
<jester-> se trovo l'appunto lo freghimo
<ruggio88> no riesco a installare il pacchetto php non trovo il link per il comando
<jester-> Billye: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Billye> ok un attimo
<Billye> jester-: http://pastebin.com/3Wm5H0yQ
<akis24> ruggio88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web#PHP
<jester-> Billye: incolla http://paste.ubuntu.com/6664096/
<Billye> dove ? nell'ultimo file?
<jester-> nel file che hai messo nelpaste
<Billye> ok
<jester-> <jester-> Billye: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Billye> fatto
<jester-> salva e sudo update-grub
<Billye> ok
<Billye> errore di sintassi nella riga 230
<jester-> mmm
<Billye> manca una parentesi graffa
<jester-> fa vedere il file
<Billye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6664096/
<Billye> jester-: questo è il mio http://pastebin.com/GactCm74
<jester-> si spe
<jester-> Billye: dai sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<jester-> incolla qui
<Billye> ok
<Billye>  ecco /dev/sda1: UUID="5858889858887712" TYPE="ntfs"
<jester-> Billye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6664129/
<Billye> jester-: scusa ma la parentesi graffa aperta nel file non viene chiusa? non può essere quello l'errore?
<Billye> ok
<Billye> devo dare sudo update-grub o sudo update-grub2 ?
<jester-> grub
<Billye> no non lo trova
<jester-> sarebbe uguale
<Billye> non da errori
<jester-> dovrebbe leggere il file
<jester-> riavvia
<Billye> ok ora però vado a mangiare
<jester-> 3 minuti
<Billye> al limite mi connetto più tardi
<Billye> ah ok
<Billye> va bene
<Billye> un attimo
<Franco_> e' per i giochi che ci si ostina a mantenere il doppio boot con windows presente ?
<jester-> Franco_: mantenere winz è una cosa saggia
<Franco_> quale e' la ratio?
<Franco_> saggia ? bho
<jester-> se non va un cavallo si usa l'altro. i 2 non sono sostitutivi ma alternative
<Guest8495> anche per zune/iTunes/programmi Windows-only
<jester-> sarebbe come dire ho la moto rottamiamo le macchine
<jester-> o viceversa
<Franco_> sono 8 anni ch non uso xp e nn sento la mancanza
<Franco_> addio virus
<jester-> anche i frati fanno senza le done
<jester-> è una scleta
<jester-> scelta
<Franco_> che centra ? non e' la stessa
<Billye> jester-: all'avvio vedo il grub con anche win8.1
<jester-> Billye: visto se parte?
<Billye> ma win8.1 quando lo seleziono non parte
<Billye> no non parte
<jester-> cazz
<Franco_> ahaahahahah
<Billye> mi dice che devo installare il cd di win per riparare
<jester-> va modificato il file
<Billye> jester-: ritorno tra 10 minuti
<Billye> grazie intanto cmq
<Billye> jester-: quale file?
<Billye> quello che ho scritto per ultimo?
<Guest8495> Billye: evidentemente Windows parte, che poi non possa completare l'avvio non e' un problema di GRUB ne' risolvibile tramite GRUB
<Billye> in che modo devo procedere?
<Guest8495> segui le istruzioni fornite nel messaggio di errore
<Billye> ok
<Billye> mi diceva di fare la riparazione di windows
<Billye> suppongo che dopo che l'ho riparato
<Billye> ubuntu non parta più
<Billye> ma Guest8495 , ho fatto qualche errore io durante l'installazione?
<Guest8495> boh, io sono entrato dopo.
<Billye> ah io credevo fossi jester-
<jester-> Billye: mi sstavo cibando
<jester-> riapri il file
<Billye> ok
<Billye> è già aperto
<jester-> Billye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6664292/
<Billye> ok
<jester-> salva e sudo update-grub
<Billye> fatto
<Billye> nell'output tutto come prima
<jester-> prova
<Billye> mi vede linux no errori ma non windows
<Billye> riavvio?
<jester-> si è normale
<Billye> ok a dopo
<jester-> si reboot
<Billye_> jester-: no non va
<jester-> merd
<jester-> Billye_: sicuro che sia sda1
<Billye_> si
<jester-> Billye_: va vedere sudo fdisk -l
<Billye_> jester-: fdisk -l non mi da output
<jester-> sudo parted -l
<jester-> -elle nè
<Billye_> ok
<Billye_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6664349/
<jester-> Billye_: altro tentivo se non va facciamo un altgro lavoro che se rimettiamo mbr r si è scassato l'avio di nz rimani senza os
<Billye_> jester-: ma ho fatto qualche errore io nell'istallazione?
<jester-> Billye_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6664390/
<jester-> Billye_: è andato storto qualcosa
<jester-> Billye_: hai installato grub su sda o sda1
<Billye_> jester-: non ricordo
<Billye_> forse su sda
<Billye_> e basta
<jester->  Billye_ fatto?
<Billye_> no scusa ero al tel
<Billye_> ora faccio
<Billye_> ok
<Billye_> fatto
<Billye_> riavvio?
<jester-> no
<jester-> Billye_: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> Billye_: sudo update-grub
<Billye_> fatto
<jester-> riavvia
<Billye_> ok
<Billye> jester-: no
<jester-> Billye: allora propongo di installare grub su sdb, al bbot lo fai partire e avrai linux
<jester-> Billye: quindi ripristiniamo mbr di sda
<jester-> e vedi se parte lo sticass winz
<Billye> tramite cd di windows ?
<jester-> no
<jester-> famo da qui
<Billye> ok
<jester-> allora sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<Billye> ok
<Billye> fatto
<jester-> Billye: hai 64 bit?
<Billye> si
<Billye> sia di win81 che ubuntu
<jester-> Billye: wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<Billye> ok
<jester-> Billye: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<Billye> fatto
<jester-> Billye: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<Billye> DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<jester-> Billye: riavviando con attuale sda dovrebbe partire winz se non lo fa avvii con sdb
<jester-> e hai ubuntu quantomeno
<Billye> quindi scelgo che os far partire dal bios?
<jester-> Billye: si per farr partire linux devi cambiare hd dovresti avre un menu popup da tasto Fx
<jester-> altrimenti lo farai nel bios
<jester-> cosi siamo sicuri che linux c'è come silvio
<jester-> lol
<Billye> lol
<jester-> rebbot e speriamo
<Billye> ok
<Billye_> jester-: no windows non parte
<Billye_> ho dovuto cambiare dal bios l'hd
<Billye_> di avvio
<Billye_> ma va solo linux
<Billye_> ah c'è ancora il mio vecchio nome di prima :P
<jester-> Billye_: quindi c'è danno nei file di avvio
<Billye_> mmm
<Billye_> il mio sda
<jester-> Billye_: devi per forza usare il suo cd
<Billye_> ha 3 settori danneggiati
<Billye_> nell'hd intero però
<jester-> eh
<jester-> ecco il motivo
<Billye_> ma sono proprio nel boot?!
<jester-> per culo si vede di si
<Billye_> come faccio a verificarlo?
<jester-> Billye_: dal cd gli fai fare un fdsik con scansione superficie
<jester-> poi ripristini il boot
<jester-> cosi i settori farlocchi non li usa piu
<Billye_> dal cd di windows?
<Guest8495> ... evitando in seguito di formattare (con la formattazione si perdono le informazioni sui settori danneggiati collezionate da fdisk)
<jester-> giusto
<Billye_> ok, quindi uso cd di windows--> riparazione--> fdisk--> ripristino mbr
<Billye_> --> ripristino bootloader
<Billye_> poi?
<Billye_> live e reinstallo grub?
<jester-> Billye_: prima fdisk con scasione che si segna i danneggiati
<jester-> poi ripristini il boot
<jester-> Billye_: il bvoot winz lo devi riptinare a cd
<jester-> winz
<jester-> in console
<Billye_> si ook
<jester-> mi pare fixboot C:
<jester-> o simile
<Billye_> cmq do l'help e vedo
<jester-> ok
<Billye_> fixmbr lo devo lanciare?
<jester-> tanto linux sai come farlo partier
<jester-> Billye_:
<jester-> per togliere la etnry che non funza basta che tigli l'aggiunta al file e dare uodate-grub
<Billye_> ok faccio subito
<jester-> Billye_: BOOTREC /FIXBOOT
<jester-> BOOTREC /FIXMBR
<jester-> BOOTREC /REBUILDBCD
<Billye_> che sono?
<jester-> i comandi da console per riparare
<Billye_> ok
<Billye_> dopo grub lo lascio su sdb?
<jester-> Billye_: poi deciderai se riparte
<Billye_> ok
<jester-> Billye_: possono stare su entrambi
<Billye_> cmq meglio che preciso anche
<Billye_> che uno è sata
<Billye_> e l'altro invece pata
<Billye_> ma avevo già provato con 7 ad avere sia win che linux e andava
<Billye_> va beh ora riavvio e provo a sistemare
<Billye_> grazie ciao ;-)
<jester-> ciò
<jester-> fai sapere
<Billye_> si ok
<Trusty> Sera a tutti
<akis24> sera
<kiw0> jester-, ciao
<kiw0> sono billye
<jester-> we
<Billye> ho provato a lanciare i 4 comandi
<Billye> fdisk non c'era
<Billye> cmq non sono andati
<Billye> adesso sto facendo ripristino
<Billye> avvio
<Billye> ma sta andando da 20 minuti
<jester-> ti conviene reinstallare forse
<Billye> eh si mi sa anche a me
<Billye> ci impiego meno
<jester-> eh
<Billye> ma uno volta che reistallo
<jester-> poi fai la scanaione
<Billye> da ubuntu?
<jester-> no da winz
<Billye> comando?=
<jester-> devi da esplora risorse andare su C  destro e proprità
<jester-> strumenti
<Billye> ok
<jester-> fdisk con scansione suoerficie
<Billye> e una volta fatto come faccio con grub?
<jester-> grub è su sda3
<jester-> 2
<jester-> una volta sistemato winz lo puoi installare ancora su sda
<Billye> quindi mi tocca scegliere il disco da bios ogni volta?
<Billye> cmq jester- io ho installato si win8.1 che linux oggi
<Billye> win8.1 funzionava
<Billye> poi ho fatto linux e non ha più funzionato
<Billye> e non mi ha dato nessun errore
<Billye> durante l'installazione
<jester-> non è causa linux ma del disco sda con settori danneggiati
<jester-> se intalli winz stacca il disco con linux
<Billye> perché?
<jester-> perchè facile che ti fotta grub
<Billye> sai che forse ho capito!
<Billye> credo che windows8.1 ha scelto come mbr sdb, mentre linux come mbr sda
<jester-> no
<Billye> come boot avviabile
<jester-> update grub non trova  i file di boot
<Billye> ah ok
<Billye2> ciao
<Billye2> ho installato win 8.1  in sda
<Billye2> nell'altro hd sdb c'era ubuntu
<Billye2> windows 8.1 a creato in sdb dove c'era spazio libero una partizione di boot
<Billye2> dato che avevo 90 gb liberi circa che volevo usare dopo
<Billye2> la partizione non occupa tanto (sui 300 mb) ma adesso come faccio a dirlo a grub?
<Billye2> ah ovviamente linux non parte più
<cristian_c> Billye, la partizione di boot di win dovrebbe stare in sda
<Billye2> cristian_c: si quello che pensavo anche io
<Billye2> ma non è così
<Billye2> ho appena controllato
<Billye2> tramite minitool partition wizard
<Billye2> l'equivalente di gparted per windows
<cristian_c> Billye, e winz parte lo stesso?
<Billye> si win parte
<Billye> linux no
<Billye> cmq cristian_c in realtà è dalle 8 che sono dietro
<Billye> con jester a cercare di sistemare
<Billye> ora ti spiego
<cristian_c> Billye, dove hai installato il grub?
<Billye> sdb
<cristian_c> ok
<Billye> però spetta un attimo
<cristian_c> Billye, hai bios uefi?
<Billye> non lo so ma non credo perché ho già provato altre volte ad avere installato in dual boot linux e win
<Billye> senza problemi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Billye, controlla
<Billye> come si fa?
<cristian_c> accedi al bios
<Billye> cristian_c, guarda la partizione evidenziata https://www.dropbox.com/s/hw1xp5ok2rx4nej/partizionamento.jpg
<cristian_c> Billye, anzi, puoi controllare anche da win
<Billye> la mia scheda madre è la p5k
<Billye> ok dimmi
<cristian_c> Billye, però qui è supporto a ubuntu, non a win
<Billye> http://www.windows8blog.it/2013/08/controlla-se-il-tuo-computer-supporta-il-bios-o-lo-uefi-windows-8-e-7.html
<Billye> seguo qua
<Billye> cristian_c, ti scrivo quello che ho fatto brevemente da oggi, ho installato win8.1, ho installato ubuntu, win non partiva più
<Billye> non c'era verso
<Billye> avevo messo grub in sda
<Billye> poi l'avevo spostato in sdb
<Billye> alla fine mi son convinto di reistallare win
<Billye> adesso win funziona e ubuntu no
<cristian_c> Billye, hai fatto un casotto
<Billye> eh
<cristian_c> Billye, comunque, sì, ma non postare link esterni a ubuntu in questo canale
<Billye> ok d'accordo
<Billye> mi serviva perché win è nel pc su
<Billye> ora salgo e controllo
<cristian_c> ok
<Billye2> cristian_c: no non è uefi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Billye, sicuro che grub non sia stato installato in una partizione?
<Billye2> grub deve essere in sdb
<Billye2> perché l'ultima volta da linux ho usato sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Billye, mmmmm
<cristian_c> Billye, quali errori ottieni?
<Billye2> adesso nessun errore
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<Billye2> parte direttamente windows
<cristian_c> Billye, cosa scegli nel grub?
<Billye2> non parte grub
<cristian_c> Billye, è impostato come visibile?
<Billye2> si prima andava,  da quando ho messo win non più
<Billye2> ho già tolto la riga in precendenza con il timeout=0
<Billye2> non mi ricordo il nome del file di grub
<cristian_c> Billye, /etc/default/grub
<Billye2> si quella
<Billye2> cristian_c: se adesso faccio partire la live e sistemo da li?
<cristian_c> Billye, prova
<cristian_c> ma cosa devi modificare?
<Billye2> ok un attimo che ritorno allora ;-)
<Billye2> non so c'è qualche wili?
<Billye2> wili
<Billye2> wiki
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Billye2> io voglio far partire grub e scegliere il sistema
<Billye2> tutto qui
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ho un problmea con il bluetooth
<naxil>  sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<naxil> Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<micky> ciao a tutti
<micky> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<micky> su lubuntu 13.10 ho il touchpad che fa i capricci ..a volte va e a volte non va... cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<Luca> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-31
<Shien> ciaoo
<massy> giorno
<massy> ciao daniele
<akis24> giorno
<pac> buongiorno vorrei sapere se questa guida è ancora valida? http://www.geekissimo.com/2008/10/03/guida-da-ubuntu-a-kubuntu-e-viceversa-in-una-manciata-di-secondi/
<cristian_c> pac, non si possono postare link a guide esterne
<pac> cristian_c: chiedo scusa allora formula domanda è possibile trasmigrare da ubuntu a kubuntu senza perdere nulla?
<cristian_c> pac, 1. Quella guida è molto vecchia, circa di 5 anni fa
<pac> cristian_c: capisco quindi non è più fattibile la cosa?
<cristian_c> pac, 2. Prevede l'utilizzo di ppa e direi che invece vanno proprio evitati
<cristian_c> pac, 3. il tutto comunque si riduce a installare kubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> pac, alla fine ti bastava fare un giro sul wiki di ubuntu , senza andare a incasinare l'so con guide esterne tra l'altro obsolete
<pac> cristian_c: penso di si lo trovo comodo da utilizzare rispetto agli altr
<cristian_c> pac, ?
<pac> ubuntu gnome e vari si tratta comunque di un ambiente grafico o no?
<cristian_c> pac, non ho capito di cosa parli
<cristian_c> pac, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde
<pac> cristian_c: si penso di avere capito male kubuntu è un sistema operativo
<pac> cristian_c: quindi non è possibile aggiornare ubuntu ad un altro sistema o no?
<cristian_c> pac, ti ho speigato come installare quel de
<cristian_c> e ora ti ho fornito anche il link alla documentazione di ubuntu
<pac> cristian_c: grazie kde è un ambiente grafico simile a kubuntu o sono la stessa cosa?
<enzotib> pac, però ti ritroverai un bel po' di applicazioni duplicate
<cristian_c> pac, kubuntu è una derivata ufficiale di ubuntu che usa kde al posto di unity
<pac> enzotib: si l'avevo letto questo quindi è consigliato di partire da zero?
<pac> cristian_c: grazie la nebbia comincia a diradarsi
<enzotib> pac, se hai un'altra partizione anche di una decina di GB e la home separata, sarebbe la cosa migliore
<enzotib> oppure la provi un VM prima di decidere
<pac> enzotib: si certo farò senz'altro così
<pac> enzotib: l'ho provato ed è di una comodità incredibile
<pac> enzotib: non so se esistono altre cose cosi in giro tant'è che ho deciso di passarlo alle mie macchine
<pac> enzotib: posso fare una domanda completamente diversa?
<enzotib> certo
<pac> henho dei problemi con gdrive allora ho trovato un grive che sembra più affidabile vorrei installaro ma prima dovrei rimuovere gdrive è sufficiente da terminale purge e nome pacchetto?
<enzotib> pac, come lo hai installato gdrive? io non lo conosco
<pac> enzotib: non me lo ricordo ma non da soft center penso da terminale
<enzotib> pac, dpkg --get-selections *gdrive*
<pac> enzotib: nessun pacchetto corrispondente a gdrive eppure la cartella c'è però non si sincronizza
<enzotib> pac, dpkg --get-selections *drive*
<enzotib> togliamo la g, magari il nome non è proprio quello
<pac> enzotib: nessun pacchetto corrispondente a gdrive
<enzotib> pac, ho capito, ma hai rifatto con *drive* senza la G?
<enzotib> magari il nome è google-drive
<pac> enzotib: ho fatto una volta con e una senza ma l'esito è uguale
<pac> enzotib: posso segnalarti la procedura che ho seguito?
<enzotib> pac, sì
<pac> enzotib: è un link esterno vado?
<enzotib> vai
<pac> enzotib: http://www.lffl.org/2013/09/google-drive-ocamlfuse-gdfuse-si.html
<enzotib> pac, fai un sudo apt-get update e fammi vedere l'output (su pastebin)
<pac> enzotib: l'ho installato su altre due macchine e tra di loro sincronizzano
<enzotib> sincronizzano coi server di Google, non tra di loro, direi
<enzotib> anche se l'effetto finale è lo stesso
<pac> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667431/
<enzotib> pac, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pac> enzotib: allora è lo stesso ma perché non sincronizza allorahttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6667439/
<pac> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667439/
<enzotib> pac, dpkg --get-selections
<pac> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667447/
<enzotib> pac, questo non è tutto, fai così: dpkg --get-selections > out && gedit out, poi selezioni tutti e copi su pastebin
<pac> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667453/
<enzotib> pac, vedo che ci sono diversi pacchetti che corrispondono a *drive*, quindi non capisco perché nel comando di prima non uscivano
<enzotib> secondo me sbagliavi tu qualcosa
<enzotib> pac, comunque, cosa vuoi fare, rimuoverlo?
<pac> enzotib: lo penso anch'io
<pac> enzotib: se ho capito è lo stesso che ho installato su gli altri due però non si sincoronizza quindi proverei a reinstallarlo
<pac> enzotib: tu che dici?
<enzotib> pac, verifichiamo se è attivo: pgrep -fl google
<pac> enzotib: pasquale@my-ubuntu:~$ pgrep -fl google 5135 google-drive-ocamlfuse /home/pasquale/gdrive
<enzotib> pac, la fase dell'autorizzazione l'hai fatta, dopo l'installazione?
<pac> enzotib: si
<enzotib> beh, non capisco, sembra tutto a posto
<enzotib> anche l'orario del pc è impostato correttamente?
<pac> enzotib: si
<enzotib> e il filesystem dove si trovano i file è ext4?
<pac> enzotib: potrebbe un problema del server di google provo a d aspettare
<enzotib> pac, da quando l'hai installato?
<pac> enzotib: sta di fatto che ho messo un file su un pc uno lo ha aggiornato e questo no!
<pac> enzotib: uno questa mattina, uno ieri e questo settimana scorsa
<enzotib> mah, non saprei
<pac> enzotib: ma se volessi disinstallarlo che procedura dovrei seguire
<enzotib> pac, con ppa-purge si fa in un attimo
<pac> enzotib: allora provo e reinstallo con o senza riavvio?
<enzotib> pac, devi prima installare ppa-purge, con sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<enzotib> pac, e poi disinstalli il ppa con sudo ppa-purge ppa:alessandro-strada/ppa
<pac> enzotib: fatto
<pac> enzotib: riavvio prima di reinstallarlo?
<pac> y
<enzotib> pac, riavvia, va, c'è comunque il processo attivo, probabilmente, quindi meglio
<enzotib> intanto mi allontano un attimo
<pac> enzotib: va bene ti faccio sapere per ora grazie
<enzotib> prego
<pac> enzotib: tutto risolto come sempre grazie Enzo. Ti farei anche gli auguri ma ho un altro problema e non so se è il caso di farli prima della domanda o viceversa rimandare il quesito a dopo le feste!
<enzotib> pac, esponi pure
<pac> enzotib: allora io ho tre chiavette usb dvb e solo una viene riconosciuto e installate da ubuntu. Problema: non trova tutti i canali e alcuni trovati non partono. L'antenna è a posto e pensavo alla qualità della chiavetta, quindi vorrei provare con l'altra che mi è costata anche di più. Magari funziona meglio!
<pac> enzotib: però con lsusb non viene pproprio trovata
<enzotib> pac, per prima cosa, non ne capisco di dvb
<enzotib> e seconda cosa devo uscire :)
<enzotib> spero che qualcun altro ti aiuti
<enzotib> ciao
<cristian_c> pac, su win come va il decoder?
<pac> enzotib: va bene enzo allora anche se le parole non potranno essere molte ti auguro un 2014 con meno problemi da risolvere!!
<pac> cristian_c: ciao su win vanno tutte tre alla grande
<pac> cristian_c: ma non ho più win!
<fra_dolcino> ciao
<fra_dolcino> un aiuto per la configurazione stampante wireless canon3550(pixma) su xubuntu 13.10, ho già scaricato i driver dal sito della caonon, per ora fuziona via cavo usb, ma c'è da sistemare rete e scanner
<cristian_c> pac, e come mai?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, pensa prima allo scanner
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, quindi prima installare scanner, siccome mi sono portato avanti e già installato i driver, devo prima rimuoverli?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quali driver?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_cyrano, cnijfilter-mg3500series_4.00-1_i386
<fra_dolcino> avevo seguito la guida fornita con i driver ma qualcosa è andato storto e stampava solo via usb
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quale guida?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, il driver è questo, la guida è questa http://ubuntuone.com/2AhyZEJOZKsG4NbyJuoqX1
<fra_dolcino> non incollati il link della canon, eccolo http://support-ph.canon-asia.com/contents/PH/EN/0100550402.html
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, qui è scritto: For how to install and use this software, refer to the instruction manual.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, e mi sembra strano che una guida sia presa da ubuntu one
<fra_dolcino> ho fatto io l'upload per non cercare il link
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, puoi darmi il link originale
<cristian_c> ?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, provo a cercare, un attimo
<akis24> fra_dolcino:  il driver è qui http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/InkJet/PIXMA_iP_series/PIXMA_iP3500.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-738155&page=1&type=download
<cristian_c> akis24, io ho scaricato un .tar.gz
<cristian_c> ma non ho capito dove ha preso la guida
<akis24> cristian_c:  il primo link  questo http://ubuntuone.com/2AhyZEJOZKsG4NbyJuoqX1
<cristian_c> akis24, s', ma chissà da dove l'ha presa
<cristian_c> *sì
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ecco la guida
<fra_dolcino> akis24, ce l'avevo, ho provato a installare ma mi stampa solo da usb, ho sbagliato qualcosa nel processo di installazione
<akis24> cristian_c:  il file corretto è ip3500_debian.tar
<fra_dolcino> volevo rifare passo per passo, seguendo la guida per vedere di farla funzionare in wireless e anche lo scanner
<akis24> fra_dolcino:  a capire se il driver installato è quello giusto prima
<fra_dolcino> akis24, in realtà è MG3550...cioè MG3500series
<akis24> si cristian_c
<akis24> fra_dolcino: che file hai scaricato tu ?
<fra_dolcino> akis24 cnijfilter-mg3500series-4.00-1-deb
<fra_dolcino> akis24, e per lo scanner questo scangearmp-mg3500series-2.20-1-deb
<fra_dolcino> akis24, quindi questo http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3550.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-1087901&page=1&type=download
<fra_dolcino> akis24, e questo http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3550.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-1087927&page=1&type=download
<akis24> fra_dolcino:  sembrano giusti
<fra_dolcino> akis24, si, vorrei provare a reinstallare seguendo la guida con l'assistenza di qualcuno
<akis24> fra_dolcino:  segui cristian_c  i suoi consigli ma specifica bene quello che hai fatto prima
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, io farei anche un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, proverei ad avviare una live
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, perché?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, così il funzionamente non è influenzato da eventuali pacioccamenti
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, avvii la live e attacchi scanner e stampante
<cristian_c> senza installare driver
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, guardo se ho una live da qualche parte, su qualche chiavetta
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, devo far partire la live da questo pc o posso farlo da un altro?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, da questo pc va bene
<fra_dolcino> allora sposto la chat su un altro
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, puoi scrivere anche da live
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, per ora ho installato i due deb, mi era comparsa l'icona nelle preferenze stampante, ma non stampava via rete solo via usb, poi ho eliminato
<fra_dolcino> l'icona
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, eccomi
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ok ho avviato la live
<cristian_c> molto bene
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ho aperto preferenze stampante
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, adesso semplicemente collega la stampante
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, la finestra sarà vuota
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, è collegata, mi segnala in "devices" modello stampante e c'è la procedura guidata per installarla
<cristian_c> strano
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, fai clic sul pulsante 'Aggiungi'
<fra_dolcino> per farlo devo annullare questa finestra
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, posta la schermata
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, è apparsa appena hai collegato il cavo al pc?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, un secondo, no - è apparla quando ho aperto preferenze stampante
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, ora mando la schermata
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, dove?
<cristian_c> Preferenze stampante?
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, http://ubuntuone.com/2c7WiMbjqldXwgO1cdmrbP
<fra_clonino> ecco la schermata, sto usando xfce
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, è la schermata che appare quando fai clic sul pulsante Add
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, quindi l'ha già trovata automaticamente?
<massy> ciao ragazzi vorrei sapere se è possibile creare una radio con ubutnu (o una altra distro linux). premetto che di tutorial ne ho visti tanti, ma
<massy> nessuno esplicativo
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, si, mi segnala in modello automaticamente, ho devo selezionare?
<fra_clonino> massy prova a chiedere in #la-it
<massy> nn è scritto giusto
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, sì, fai clic su Forward
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, cerca i driver
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, dice che è conesso via usb, vado avanti?
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, ora mi chiedere di scegliere il driver
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, se hai nuova schermata, postala
<fra_clonino> ok
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, http://ubuntuone.com/2wzbzubTopbTmgyndsxaJi
<fra_clonino> eccola
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, seleziona Canon
<cristian_c> e poi clic su Forward
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, non devo selezionare un modello specifico di quelli che offre?
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, la schermata che mi hai postato non mostra i modelli ma soltanto le marche
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, schermata successiva ci sono tutti i modelli
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, ok, posta schermata
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, http://ubuntuone.com/7USejPHYtoI24J2jeoAwWM
<fra_clonino> non trova la serie giusto arriva a mg3100 poi passa alle successive
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, quale ubuntu live stai usando?
<fra_clonino> cristian_c,  xubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> ok
<Uchiha93> Buondì, premetto di essere nuovo, c'è qualcuno disponibile per aiutarmi nell'installazione di Ubuntu?
<jester-> !installazione | Uchiha93
<ubot-it> Uchiha93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, comunque mi ha scelto lui un driver di default
<fra_clonino> recommmended sarebbe questo Caon 50i-CUPS-Guteprint v5.2.9
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, prova con quello
<cristian_c> per adesso
<Uchiha93> io seguo la guida ma ho un problema
<cristian_c> Uchiha93, esponi
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, funge?
<Uchiha93> ti ringrazio, praticamente ho scaricato file .iso vers 13.1 e poi dopo pensando di aver scaricato male, la vers 12.04, le ho masterizzate una su un dvd e una su usb. Ho impostato il boot e carica l'immagine al riavvio del pc. Parte la schermata che chiede se provare o installare Ubuntu. Clicco su installa, scelgo la lingua, sono connesso in internet, scelgo di installare insieme a windows 7, e poi mi riavvia il pc. Se lascio dvd o 
<Uchiha93> carica windows 7
<cristian_c> Uchiha93, quindi quale hai installato?
<Uchiha93> nessuna perchè non si installa, non completa l'installazione, si riavvia e basta
<cristian_c> Uchiha93, in quale punto dell'installazione si riavvia?
<cristian_c> e quale stavi cercando di installare?
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, provo a fare "print test page", ma fa il rendering e  ma on stampa
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, ok
<fra_clonino> in stato stampante rimane "Idle-rendering completed"
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, prova lo scanner
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, apri terminale e digita
<Uchiha93> Quando ti da le 3 spunte se scegliere di installare insieme a windows, cancellare windows, o fare ripartizione manuale. Io scelgo la prima opzione e li si riavvia il pc ( non riesco nemmeno a scegliere quanto MB dare a ripartizione )
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, sudo xsane
<cristian_c> Uchiha93, allora usa metodo manuale
<cristian_c> Uchiha93, con attenzione seguendo il wiki
<Uchiha93> potresti linkarmi la guida?
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, , non c'è xsane in questa live
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, c'è SimpleScan
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, allora sudo simple-scan
<Uchiha93> grazie mille per la disponibilità, ti faccio risapere :)
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, aperto dice "no scanners detected"
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, ok
<cristian_c> da terminale?
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, riprovo dal terminale
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, uguale, non lo rileva, nessun errore nel terminale
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, ma cosa hai digitato?
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, sudo simple-scan
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, si apre e dice "no scanners detected" please check your scanner is cocected and powered on
<fra_clonino> pare che con questo driver generico non funzioni proprio
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, ok
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, eh, ma tua avevi aggiunto stampante prima, non scanner
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, comunque , è chiaro che serve il suo software
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, già
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, non c'è la possibilità di aggiungere scanner, solo printer
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, quella è finestra di stampante
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, quindi , ritornando a noi, da dove avevi preso la guida per la canon?
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, dal sito della canon
<fra_clonino> cristian_c, esco dalla live?
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, ok, ma hai un link?
<cristian_c> fra_clonino, sì, puoi sucire
<cristian_c> *uscire
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, avevo postato prinma il link, ora lo riposto
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, io non ho visto questo link alla guida
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, guida stampante http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3550.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-1087983&page=2&type=download
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, guida scanner http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3550.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-1087985&page=2&type=download
<cristian_c> Setup
<cristian_c> Install the downloaded package archive file as an Administrator following the manual.
<cristian_c> For how to install and use this software, refer to the instruction manual.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ok, scarricata
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, riavvio un attimo l'altro pc
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ho scarricate entrambe
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ora la apro anch'io
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, per quanto riguarda la stampante, mi devi dire esattamente cos'hai fatto
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, ci provo
<cristian_c> ok
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, ho installato i deb dei due driver una prima volta, ma stampava solo via usb, niente in wireless
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quindi hai installato soltanto il deb?
<cristian_c> non ha fatto nient'altro?
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, ho installato una seconda volta usando il codice sorgente con installazione dal terminale, se selezionavo network printer, non lo rilevava e lo installava solo come usb
<cristian_c> quali deb hai installato per la stampante?
<FraDolcino> ora ho eliminato le due icone della stampante installata dalle preferenze
<cristian_c> FraDolcino, cioè cos'hai fatto?
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, sono entrato nella cartella del file e ho fatto ./install.sh
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<FraDolcino> c'era una procedura nel terminale
<FraDolcino> ora devo rimuovere tutto prima di ripartire?
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, bisogna rimuovere il driver prima di riprovare?
<cristian_c> FraDolcino, vedi se puoi anullarla
<cristian_c> *+n
<cristian_c> FraDolcino, non so cosa faceva install.sh
<cristian_c> FRaio devo anche uscire
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, annullare cosa? posso rimuovere i pacchetti installati dal synaptic
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> FraDolcino, io devo anche uscire
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> FraDolcino, annullare gli effetti di install.sh
<cristian_c> ora però non ti posso seguire
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, ok, grazie ti saluto
<cristian_c> buon anno
<misterK_> salve
<Alfred> ciao
<misterK_> qualcuno può delucidarmi riguardo le versioni di ubuntu ?
<roht> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alfred> ho installato U 13.10 32bit sul portatile (sony vaio) e non funzionano i tasti seconda funzione di volume audio e luminosità
<Alfred> c'è un modo per ripristinare la funzione di questi tasti.
<Alfred> ?
<misterK_> la domanda è molto semplice: quali sono le differenze tra la versione lts e l'ultima 13.10.. tradotto che siginifica che è supportata per 9 mesi ? Grazie dell'eventuale risposta
<dottx> la 12.04 va fino al 2017
<misterK_> si ma dopo 9 mesi che succede
<dottx> non è più aggiornabile
<dottx> si chiudono i repository
<misterK_> ergo.. che bisogna fare in quel caso?
<dottx> o passi alla successiva mediante aggiornamento oppure la tieni ma senza essere aggiornata
<misterK_> ho capito...
<misterK_> avrei un'altra domanda
<misterK_> io ho 2gb di ram di memoria... non è consigliabile scaricare la versione a 64bit ??
<dottx> che sappia io la 64 bit non sempre riconosce bene le periferiche e ci sono anche altri problemi con le applicazioni
<dottx> a me per esempio non funzionava più la webcam di skype
<dottx> sono dovuto tornare alla 32 bit
<misterK_> oltretutto per un pc con processore datato..
<dottx> hum
<dottx> ti conviene rimanere a 32 bit
<misterK_> dottx tornando invece al discorso di prima
<dottx> prego
<misterK_> in sostanza quale versione mi consiglieresti
<dottx> è una scelta personale e credo dipenda anche dal pc che usi
<dottx> cos'è notebook?
<dottx> desktop?
<misterK_> è un desktop
<dottx> io sto usando la 13.04 e la 13.10 e vanno bene entrambi uso anche la LTS 21.04 senza problemi
<misterK_> e ha diversi handicap
<dottx> 2GB di ram?
<misterK_> si esatto
<dottx> *12.04
<dottx> adesso che stai usando?
<misterK_> se te lo dico ti si rizzano i capelli
<misterK_> comunque vista
<dottx> l'hd è capiente ? quanti GB?
<misterK_> ho una partizione
<dottx> hai dimetichezza con linux?
<misterK_> quasi 500 tra c e d
<Franco_> ciao
<misterK_> ubuntu lo ha la mia ragazza
<dottx> bene puoi mettere una distro
<misterK_> lo uso da lei
<dottx> quindi lo conosci
<misterK_> si...
<Franco_> vista ?cosa e'?
<Franco_> esiste ?
<misterK_> ma non avrei proprio intenzione di integrarlo
<misterK_> vorrei rimanere con ubuntu e basta
<dottx> io le sto usando tutte e tre 12.04 13.04 e 13.10 dipende da te se vuoi le ultime novità orientati sulla 13.10
<dottx> non è male
<Franco_> dipende dai punti i vista.... ahahahhaha
<Franco_> di*
<dottx> dipende anche dell'uso che fai del pc se per lavoro oppure per hobby
<dottx> la 12.04 è ben stabile
<misterK_> è un uso superficiale
<dottx> allora vai con la 13.10
<Franco_> .. nel primo esmpio da che tipo di lavoro esegui
<misterK_> a me importa la leggerezza...
<misterK_> e che scorra il meglio possibile
<Franco_> tipo mattone ?
<Franco_> aahahah
<misterK_> quindi una scelta mirata a queste richieste
<Alfred> c'è un modo per ripristinare la seconda funzione dei tasti volume audio e luminosità schermo (Ubuntu 13.10 su sony vaio)?
<Alfred> ?
<Franco_> ..
<Alfred> jester-: ci sei?
<Franco_> --
<angora> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con kubuntu13.10 e skype, in pratica ogni suono che esce da skype è disturbato come da interferenze radio, rumore fastidioso e insopportabile che scompare con la chiusura del programma stesso.
<angora> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi di cosa si tratta?
<en> buongiorno
<en> mi segue?
<enzotib> chi?
<en> sono enrico, posso dire una cosa riguarda Kubuntu ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | en
<ubot-it> en: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<en> ok, come si attiva la rotellina del mouse nel Kubuntu ?
<enzotib> en, secondo me dovrebbe funzionare di default
<en> no, non funziona!
<kiefer_> Un saluto a tutti. non riesco più a connettermi alla mia rete wi-fi con il portatile. Si connette alle altre reti (anche usando il tetering del cell) ma a quella di casa mia no. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6668592/
<en> Kubuntu installato nella macchina virtuale.
<kiefer_> il mio cellulare si connette tranquillamente
<enzotib> en, la rotellina funziona nell'host?
<en> scusi non ho capito cosa significa host ?
<enzotib> en, il computer reale, non la virtual machine
<giuseppe_74> ciao
<enzotib> kiefer_, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<en> ok, si funziona bene nel windows 7, invece nel kubuntu no, escluso clic ( funziona mentre rotellina no )
<giuseppe_74> a chi posso sottoporre un problema?
<enzotib> !chiedi | giuseppe_74
<ubot-it> giuseppe_74: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> en, non so
<en> scusa
<en> esiste configurare per attivare rotellina mouse ?
<kiefer_> enzotib: scusami mi hanno chiamato devo uscire immediatamente dopo provo grazie perdonami
<en> ok
<giuseppe_74> ok. Dnq, ho seguito le indicazioni di questo blog : http://marcosbox.blogspot.it/2013/10/ubuntu-1310-guida-post-installazione.html            e adesso ovviamente ho qualche problema, tipo che mi è sparita l'icona "aspetto" dal menù impostazioni di sistema.
<enzotib> giuseppe_74, non postare link a blog dubbi
<giuseppe_74> ok scusate
<enzotib> chiunque può scrivere su internet, ci vorrebbe un po' di discernimento prima di seguire le guide di un tizio qualunque su internet
<en> esiste configurare per attivare rotellina mouse ?
<jester-> speriamo che non leggi una guida che dice che devi buttarti nel pozzo
<jester-> en: le rotelline vanno di serie
<jester-> en: cambia mouse che avrai infilato uno dei pochissimi non linux digeribili
<en> microsoft intellipoint
<enzotib> eh, appunto, microsoft non può vederlo linux
<enzotib> :)
<en> ah non sapevo
<en> grazie e arrivederci
<giuseppe_74> vabbuò, io devo andare . Ciao e scusate.
<Bill> ciao
<Bill> ciao jester-
<Bill> sono billye di ieri
<Guest85451> ho risolto e tutto funziona alla perfezione
<Guest85451> credo di aver anche capito il problema
<billye> ok
<billye> praticamente win8.1 durante l'istallazione mi aveva creato una partizione apposta in sdb3 vicino a dello spazio non allocato che serviva per il boot
<billye> ecco perché quando mettevamo sda1 in grub non andava
<billye> cmq ora ho un altro problema
<billye> la mia stampante samsung scx 4200 non funziona
<billye> lo scanner va
<billye> ma la stampa no
<billye> quando faccio "aggiungi stampante" nelle impostazioni me la vede ma mi dice che non è possibile aggiungerla
<billye> mi ricordo che andava su linux tranquillamente
<billye> può essere che ora uso ubuntu a 64 bit?
<motz> devo mostrare provvisoriamente in internet un file php, come mi consigliereste di fare?
<Planet> ho recuperato nella home tutti più di  10000 file jpeg in seguito a un errore di cancellazione delle partizioni, voglio spostare gran parte di questi file in una cartella e perciò ho lanciato questo comando da terminale     find ./ -type f -name *jpg -exec mv {} cartella di destinazione \; ma mi esce la scritta "Argument list too long". che fare?
<Uchiha93> buonasera, posso esporre un problema relativo all'installazione di ubuntu 12.04?
<mibofra> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<mibofra> :)
<italianoo0> salve a tutti posso rimuovere il browser predefinito di lubuntu firefox e mettere chrome?
<italianoo0> su lubuntu 12.04 avevo chromium ed era super veloce,firefox è molto pesante!
<Uchiha93> vi ringrazio, allora in parole povere ho montato su usb ubuntu impostato il boot e riavviato il pc parte la schermata con scelta se prova o installare, io opto per installare, scelgo la lingua ma una volta scelto l'opzione installa assieme a win7 (vorrei avere il dual boot ) il pc si riavvia da solo e non si installa nulla. se tolgo la usb parte win se lascio la usb ricomincia con la schermata di scelta di prova o installazione
<akis24> sera
<enzotib> italianoo0, certo che puoi
<italianoo0> chromium è + leggero giusto?
<enzotib> Uchiha93, hai controllato la checksum della ISO?
<enzotib> italianoo0, dovrebbe
<Uchiha93> no ma nell'ipotesi di un probelma alla iso l'ho riscaricata ma nulla da fare sempre lo stesso problema
<kiw0> ciao
<kiw0> è da un paio d'ore che sto cercando di sistemare la stampante ma non riesco
<kiw0> stampante laser multifuzione scx 4200
<kiw0> uso ubuntu-gnome 13.10 64 bit
<Uchiha93> ho provato anche con la versione 13.1 e una 8. qualcosa.. nel mio pc non si installa, si ripresente lo stesso errore
<akis24> kiw0:  marca della stampante ?
<kiw0> samsung scx 4200
<kiw0> akis24: ne parlo anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=571668&p=4509476&hilit=scx4200#p4509476
<Uchiha93> T.T
<Uchiha93> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<kiw0> Uchiha93: quale è il problema?
<akis24> kiw0: hai installato i driver della stampante ?
<kiw0> si
<kiw0> un pacchetto UnifiedLinuxDriver-4.01.17.tar.gz
<kiw0> trovato in rete
<akis24> kiw0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621  dai un occhiata
<kiw0> grazie ora guardo
<angora> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con kubuntu13.10 e skype, in pratica ogni suono che esce da skype è disturbato come da interferenze radio, rumore fastidioso e insopportabile che scompare con la chiusura del programma stesso.
<angora> qualcuno conosce la soluzione?
<jester-> angora: abbassa il volume del microfono
<akis24> angora: provato a regolare volume
<jester-> e pure le casse. potrebbe essere la ridondanza
<kiw0> akis24: il post che mi hai linkato dice che è vecchio e mi reindirizza al sito dove ho già preso il pacchetto che ho già detto pima
<kiw0> *prima
<akis24> kiw0: io vedo qualcosa del 2013 The Samsung Unified Linux Driver Repository non so se sono la stessa cosa d quello che hai messo tu
<kiw0> si
<kiw0> quello
<kiw0> ma adesso sto guardando che scx4200 è supportao il 3.067 e non il 4 che ho emsso io
<kiw0> ora provo a mettere il 3.047
<akis24> kiw0: dovresti prima rimuovere l'altro credo
<kiw0> akis24: in che modo?
<akis24>  kiw0  prova a vedere il readme del file scaricato magari trovi la procedura per rimuovere anche
<kiw0> ok kiw0
<kiw0> ok akis24
<kiw0> ciao e grazie
<akis24> ciao
<angora> jester- il problema sussiste
<angora> crippy sound da skype
<angora> e kubuntu 13.10
<angora> tu hai kubuntu 13.10 ?
<toxit> ciao ragazzi!!
<toxit> ho un problema con la connession
<toxit> ho appena montato il mio computer, ho installato ubuntu
<toxit> ma quando inserisco il cavo per la connessione
<toxit> mi dice non connesso
<toxit> ma a leggerlo lo legge
<toxit> perchè questo?
<toxit> nessuno che sa perchè?
<krabador> "ma a leggerlo lo legge" che significa?
<toxit> scusami, significa che se inserisco il cavo risulta inserito
<toxit> però carica e carica
<krabador> toxit, apri il browser fai l'indirizzo del router, e controlla che sia tutto a posto
<toxit> non si connette
<krabador> toxit, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<toxit> l'ultimo
<toxit> l'ho preso oggi
<toxit> adesso non mi ricordo quale
<krabador> toxit, stai usando quel pc?
<toxit> no
<toxit> sto usando un mac
<krabador> nel senso, ce l'hai a portata di mano, acceso?
<toxit> ce l'ho davanti però
<toxit> sisi
<toxit> dimmi cosa devo fare
<toxit> da premettere che sono un niubbo
<krabador> toxit, il mac è connesso al router ?
<toxit> si
<toxit> è connesso tramite wifi
<toxit> lo connetto con il cavetto?
<toxit> ethernet?
<toxit> io ubuntu lo collego tramite ethernet
<krabador> toxit, il router è settato dhcp?
<toxit> non lo so
<toxit> non so neanche cosa significa
<toxit> dimmi come dovrei settarlo
<jester-> toxit: apri un terminale
<toxit> in ubuntu?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> toxit: ifconfig
<jester-> metti risposta nel pastebin
<toxit> scusate come si apre?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<toxit> è la prima volta che ci metto mani su ubuntu
<jester-> toxit: clicca il logo sopra la barra a sinistra che si apre la dash e scrivi terminlal nellla ricerca
<krabador> toxit, clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra, inizia a scrivere terminale
<toxit> ok
<toxit> ho fatto ifconfig
<toxit> ora?
<toxit> devo copiarlo e incollarlo?
<jester-> toxit: eh non sei collegato
<jester-> toxit: ifconfig e poi enter
<toxit> eh infatti
<toxit> si ho fatto
<jester-> toxit: c'è eth=
<jester-> eth0
<toxit> si
<jester-> toxit: ha un indirizzo inet?
<jester-> e un bcast
<jester-> seconda riga
<toxit> inet6 add:
<toxit> xxxxxxxxxx?
<jester-> no
<toxit> aspettate che scrivo cosa c'è scritto
<jester-> toxit: tipo indirizzo inet:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maschera:255.25
<toxit> no
<toxit> non c'è scritto
<jester-> toxit: il router ha nat dhcp abilitato?
<toxit> non so cos'è
<jester-> toxit: che provider hai
<jester-> fartweb?
<toxit> si
<jester-> non ti assegna l'ip
<jester-> toxit: sudo dhclinet eth0
<toxit> quindi?
<toxit> 0o
<toxit> ok
<toxit> scrivo in terminale?
<jester-> quindi la scheda è morta
<jester-> si
<jester-> scrivi la pass anche se non la vedi e ridaienter
<toxit> la pass del router?
<jester-> no quella tua user
<toxit> ok
<toxit> sudo: dhclinet: command not found
<jester-> scrivi bene
<toxit> ok
<jester-> dhclient
<toxit> da devo per forza scrivere prima ifconfig?
<jester-> toxit: sudo dhclient eth0
<toxit> ok
<toxit> fatto
<jester-> che fa
<toxit> niente
<jester-> è tornato al prompt o cazzeggia
<toxit> ho premuto invio dopo la pass
<toxit> è andato a capo
<toxit> e non fa niente
<jester-> ifconfig
<toxit> ece scritto "disconnect you are offline
<toxit> ho fatto ifconfig
<jester-> clicca ciona di rete inalto a destra
<toxit> ma è andato a capo senza fare niente
<jester-> la rete è abilitata?
<toxit> si
<toxit> c'è la spunta su enable connection
<jester-> toxit: il pc è vecchio?
<toxit> è nuovissimo
<jester-> toxit: lspci | grep ethernet
<toxit> è il primo sistema operativo che metto sulla motherboard
<jester-> toxit: nel bios la lan è abilitata?
<toxit> ah non lo so
<toxit> ora vedo
<jester-> se no perdiamo tempo
<toxit> cosa devo guardare???
<toxit> lan PXE Boot option Rom
<toxit> ?
<jester-> toxit: qualcosa che riguardi la rete
<jester-> boot in lan o simile no
<toxit> lan PXE Boot option Rom
<toxit> ??
<toxit> questa è disabilitata
<toxit> ma è questa?
<jester-> no
<jester-> dovresi avere lan e basta
<toxit> dove si trova?
<toxit> system?
<jester-> quello è per fare boot dalla lan
<toxit> peripherals?
<jester-> si guarda dentr a periferiche
<toxit> non c'è nessuna lan
<toxit> porca miseria
<toxit> non è che ha un altro nome?
<jester-> da qualche parte c'è
<jester-> lan p network
<toxit> onboard lan controller?
<jester-> si
<toxit> enable
<toxit> d
<jester-> ok
<jester-> esci
<toxit> è abilitato
<toxit> ok
<jester-> rimetti in moto
<toxit> ok
<jester-> toxit: che ip ha il rutter
<toxit> non lo so
<toxit> come faccio a vedere?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> man del coso fart
<toxit> ?
<toxit> nn ho capito
<jester-> manuale del ruttero
<jester-> toxit: o gurda nel network del mac
<jester-> guarda*
<toxit> ok un momento
<jester-> proviamo a mettere su la rete da terminale
<jester-> ma se non si sa il gateway non funza
<toxit> non lo riesco a vedere porca miseria
<toxit> c'è scritto dietro al router
<toxit> ?
<jester-> toxit: che ip ha wifi del mac
<toxit> allora se vado su network nel mac
<toxit> c'è scritto
<toxit> Wi-Fi is connected to FASTWEB-CASA and has the IP address xxxxxxxx
<toxit> quello?
<jester-> toxit: eh ma i numeri ip
<toxit> posso scriverli tranquillamente?
<toxit> non lo so
<toxit> sono ignorante
<toxit> li scrivo?
<jester-> toxit: aprendo network do mac c'è l'ip
<jester-> eccerto
<toxit> 10.135.113.203.
<jester-> toxit: è ip della scheda
<jester-> cazzo di fartweb
<jester-> a ricordarsi la classe
<toxit> da problemi fastweb?
<jester-> è una rete particolare
<toxit> ho capito
<toxit> ora cosa faccio?
<jester-> apri terminale del mac
<toxit> poi?
<jester-> ifconfig e metti nel pastebin
<toxit> si
<toxit> poi?
<jester-> en1 che ip ah
<toxit> ether xxxxx?
<toxit> quello è ?
<jester-> ne hai uno solo
<toxit> inet 10.135.113.203
<toxit> e poi ci sta broadcast
<jester-> toxit: apri preferenze network del mac
<jester-> toxit: entra in avanzate
<jester-> e poi in TCIP/IP
<toxit> si
<toxit> poi?
<jester-> router che ip ha
<toxit> 10.135.112.1
<jester-> e maschera sottorete
<toxit> 255.255.248.0
<toxit> ora???
<jester-> sudo ifconfig eth0 10.135.113.205 netmask 255.255.248.0 gateway 10.135.112.1
<toxit> dove
<jester-> linux
<toxit> ok
<jester-> fatto?
<toxit> gateway: unknow host
<jester-> toxit: secondo me hai un cavo farlocco
<toxit> ifconfig: help gives usage information
<toxit> sul mac va perà
<toxit> però
<jester-> con quel cavo?
<toxit> si
<toxit> ne ho provato anche un altro che sul mac va
<toxit> e su questo no
<jester-> lscpi | grep -i ethernet
<jester-> che tipo è
<toxit> lo scrivo
<toxit> ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> è una informazione
<toxit> aspè
<jester-> il led sulla eth nel pc è acceso?
<toxit> no command
<toxit> si
<toxit> è acceso
<jester-> no command?
<jester-> lspci | grep -i ethernet
<jester-> ragione lui
<toxit> quindi
<jester-> lspci | grep -i ethernet
<toxit> ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor
<toxit> eccecc
<jester-> compatibile
<jester-> sudo route add default gw 10.135.112.
<jester-> sudo route add default gw 10.135.112.1
<jester-> merd
<jester-> il secondo
<toxit> SIOCADDRT: networrk is unreachable
<jester-> toxit: lsb_release -r
<toxit> release: 13.10
<jester-> toxit: farei una reinstallazione. qualcosa è andato storto col network. controlla md5sum della iso anche
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<toxit> ok per reinstallare il sistema operativo faccio la stessa operazione
<toxit> faccio il boot e reinstallo
<toxit> oppure devo disinstallare?
<jester-> formatti
<jester-> è bello che piallato
<toxit> come si formatta scus?
<jester-> hai usato usa al'intero disco?
<jester-> toxit: gia dalla live vedi se funza
<jester-> prova ubuntu
<toxit> ce l'ho sulla pennetta
<toxit> ok
<jester-> lalive?
<toxit> nono l'installazione del sistema operativo
<toxit> allora riavvio, faccio il boot dalla pennetta e riavvio
<jester-> eh
<toxit> pennetta e installo
<toxit> senza formattare
<toxit> ok
<jester-> forse non ci capiamo
<toxit> scusa
<jester-> nella usb hai l'installer?
<toxit> si
<jester-> rh
<toxit> l'installe
<toxit> r
<jester-> scegli prova ubuntu
<toxit> come prova ubuntu?
<toxit> anziccè di installare ubuntu devo fare ubuntu=?
<jester-> toxit: avviando prima schermata hai una scelta
<toxit> sisis
<toxit> ok
<jester-> prova ubuntu senza installare installa test etc
<toxit> ok
<toxit> allora
<toxit> ci sentiamo domani
<jester-> ok
<toxit> grazie dell'aiuto
<jester-> de nada e buon anno
<toxit> un saluto e bun anno!!
<pirla> salve ragazzi, chi può aiutare una new entry di ubuntu?
<krabador> pirla, che problema hai?
<pirla> ho installato l'ultima versione, la 13.10 su un computer HP non recentissimo, tutto ok tranne che x il video....mi spiego, vedo tutto il desktop, ma quando clicco sulle icone per aprire finestre si vede come la tv quando ha perso il canale...
<pirla> krabador ci sei ancora?
<krabador> pirla, cerca di postare un'immagine del problema
<krabador> !pastebin | pirla
<ubot-it> pirla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pirla> ti sto scrivendo da un'altro pc che utilizza win xp, su ubuntu vedo il desktop, ma quando apro finestre all'interno si vede come se fosse un canale disturbato della tv (prima che ci fossero i decoder), non riesci a vedere niente, ne scritte ne simboli...
<krabador> pirla, videoram andata
<pirla> che vuol dire? prima di istallare ubuntu avevo win 7 e non c'erano problemi, e prima del 7 c'era il merd@so vista
<pirla> Il fatto è che non riesco a smanettare con nessuna opzione, xhè appunto non si vedono i menù e le scritte all'interno delle finestre....ora son qui che sto cercando in vano, ma siccome non riesco a risolvere in ubuntu, mi son buttato subito in chat x vedere se qualcuno può aiutarmi
<krabador> pirla, che scheda video è?
<pirla> aspetta 2 minutini che smonto il pannello laterale e ti dico...please!
<pirla> eccomi...geforce 8300GS 128MB DDR2
<krabador> pirla, riesci ad aprire il terminale in quella macchina?
<pirla> Dimenticavo, durante l'installazione di ubuntu ero conneso a internet e ho spuntato la casella per gli aggiornamenti automatici...se può servire
<pirla> che intendi x aprire il terminale? scusa l'ignoranza!
<krabador> !terminale | pirla
<ubot-it> pirla: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<pirla> praticamente, x farti capire meglio, oltre al desktop che si vede bene, quando apro una finestra, tipo click dx, all'interno è tutto pixelato e in movimento quando ci passo la freccia del mouse sopra
<krabador> pirla, che ubuntu hai installato?
<pirla> 13.10 per sistemi a 32 bit...sulla macchina c'è un athlon64 X2
<krabador> pirla, premi ctrl alt t , per caricare il terminale
<krabador> vedi se riesci a mandare il comando software-properties-gtk
<krabador> per controllare nella tab apposita, che driver video è installato
<pirla> ora la macchina non è collegata, se mi dai il tempo rimonto la scheda video e la collego....mi aspetti?
<pirla_> Krabador, son sempre qua
<pirla_> ancora pochi istanti
<pirla_> l'ho già accesa e avviata...sta caricando
<pirla_> Ci sei ancora?  Ho provato ctrl alt t e si apre il terminale, ma anche il cursore x scrivere all'interno è pixelato, sarà largo 5 millimetri....
<krabador> pirla, premi ctrl alt f2
<krabador> pirla_, premi ctrl alt f2
<pirla_> ok c'è il login su schermo nero...
<krabador> eseguilo
<krabador> con user e pass che hai impostato
<pirla_> ok fatto
<krabador> pirla, adesso sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<pirla_> mi da una serie infinita di errori xchè non riesce a scaricarli....io pirla appunto non ho collegato il cavo x la connessione a internet...ora lo faccio
<krabador> ripeti il comando, connesso ad internet
<krabador> dopodichè riavvii con sudo shutdown -r now
<pirla_> si, sto attendendo che si colleghi.....ma lo fa da solo anche in questa modalità di schermo?
<pirla_> sta scaricando.....
<krabador> pirla_, con quella cpu, puoi installare la versione a 64bit
<pirla_> è abbastanza matura la 64 bit? chiedo così vista la mia totale ignoranza, ma vorrei capire se conviene veramente....
<krabador> si
<pirla_> ok, sono al riavvio, scrivo la riga e do ok...
<pirla_> allora sta ancora caricando, anzi, sembra che continui a cambiare modalità di schermo, passa da una schermata tutta viola-rosa a tutto nero....e poi durante il caricamento oltre ad una serie di cose andate a buon fine, c'è questa che ha avuto esito [fail] ---  starting load fallbach graphic card
<pirla_> ho provato a riavviare ma continua a cambiare modalità, e non si vede il desktop. Ho notato una cosa, prima di aggiornare con tutta sta procedura la risoluzione della richiesta password all'avvio era molto alta, ora invece è bassissima, tipo quella del bios della scheda madre...
<krabador> pirla, ctrl alt f2, rifai il login
<krabador> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge nvidia-current
<krabador> riavvii con sudo shutdown -r now
<pirla_> mamma mia era tutto pixelato lo schermo, non credevo di riuscire a scrivere...meno male che quando digitavo comparivano le parole......riavviato ma è uguale a prima
<pirla_> Uffa, non si schioda, passa da viola al nero, e sul viola compare la freccia del mouse e basta......ma xchè è così delicatino da installare? Intanto ti ringrazio fin'ora, spero non mi abbandonerai!
<krabador> pirla_, lshw -c display | grep driver
<krabador> e dimmi cosa esce
<pirla_> ok allora.... driver=nvidia latency=0
<pirla_> e anche mi dice che l'output è incompleto, devo avviare il programma come super-user
<krabador> pirla_ ctrl alt f2 , login, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<krabador> riavvii
<pirla_> ok riavviato....ha caricato facendo vedere una serie di scritte gialle di cose andate a buon fine....ma sempre quel [fail] starting load fallback grapic card device
<krabador> pirla_, lshw -c display | grep driver
<krabador> che dice adesso?
<pirla_> aspetta che ora provo...
<krabador> pirla_, affrettati
<pirla_> driver=nvidia latency=0
<krabador> allora ctrl alt f2
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<krabador> sudo shotdown -r now
<krabador> adesso addio
<krabador> auguri
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-01
<BetaBrain> Buon anno a tutti :D
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Manuz> .
<Manuz> .
<akis24> giorno
<zameltout> salam
<Torsolina> buon anno
<Torsolina> come faccio ad installare ubuntu?
<akis24> !installazione | Torsolina
<ubot-it> Torsolina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Torsolina> grazie :)
<Bloomberg5593> aiuto, unetbootin non supporta la versione 13.10 di ubuntu! come fare?+
<enzotib> Bloomberg5593, usa dd
<enzotib> se hai già Linux, altrimenti...
<enzotib> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Bloomberg5593> ho win
<Bloomberg5593> cmq sto scaricando la 12.04
<Bloomberg5593> fa niente... mi serve per testare il pc... ma 1gb è sufficiente? nn ho pendrive + capienti
<akis24> no non basta
<Bloomberg5593> non posso far nulla? :(
<akis24> Bloomberg5593:  prova a farla se riesce a entrarci tutto
<Bloomberg5593> magari metto qualche versione + piccola?
<Mac89> Bloomberg5593: sotto win ce  lili usb creator
<Bloomberg5593> ubuntu in totale è 880mb
<Bloomberg5593> il 12.04
<akis24> Bloomberg5593: falla dovrebbe entrarci
<Bloomberg5593> ok
<Bloomberg5593> piccolo ot
<Bloomberg5593> è probabile che mi saltino due hd contemporaneamente?
<akis24> Bloomberg5593: raro direi ..
<Bloomberg5593> uno ha indubbiamente settori danneggiati, mi fa dei rumori strani ogni tanto e mi si blocca tutto (non posso nemmeno muovere il puntatore)
<Bloomberg5593> si ma l'altro è vecchino
<Bloomberg5593> per verificarlo è un buon metodo far partire linux e usare quello?
<Riccardone> Bloomberg5593: si, fai una boot pen con linux e analizza entrambi i dischi con quella ...
<Bloomberg5593> come li analizzo?
<Riccardone> Bloomberg5593: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=480881
<Riccardone> Bloomberg5593: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=258556
<Riccardone> Bloomberg5593: ed infine http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=428645
<Bloomberg5593> ok mo che lo installo vedo... unica cosa... cosa può significare quando un hd quando fa boot ti da 2 opzioni... strumento di ripristino e avvio normale... su avvio normale si riavvia e mi riporta in questa schermata in un loop infinito... mentre con lo strumento di ripristino non risolve nulla, sta lì ore e ore
<Bloomberg5593> (questo con l'hd vecchio) mentre col nuovo appena esce il logo di windows fa un rumore tipo trattore e non va avanti
<Bloomberg5593> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Bloomberg5593
<ubot-it> Bloomberg5593: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Bloomberg5593> è così che ho fatto, non ho chiesto di chiedere
<enzotib> sì, ma qual è il prblema? sulla live abbiamo risposto, che altro ti serve?
<Bloomberg5593> la questione dei dischi... capisco che è un pò OT però...
<enzotib> Bloomberg5593, la live ha strumenti per verificare la consistenza di filesystem, non per il controllo dell'HD nudo e crudo, che io sappia
<enzotib> fsck, per intenderci non controlla gli errori del disco. Può anche farlo, ma se hai una partizione FAT32 o NTFS non mi risulta si possa fare con fsck
<Bloomberg5593> quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<ExPBoy> wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VerificaDiscoFisso‎
<ExPBoy> prova con questa guida
<Bloomberg5593> si ma se non posso con la live
<Bloomberg5593> va bene uguale?
<ExPBoy> (se non l'hai già fatto)
<ExPBoy> Bloomberg5593, non so come fare se non da live almeno
<Bloomberg5593> non ho capito xD
<enzotib> serve smartmontools
<Bloomberg5593> ma a parte questa verifica
<Bloomberg5593> secondo voi
<Bloomberg5593> questi sintomi a quale disfunzione potrebbero riferirsi?
<Bloomberg5593> a me vengono in mente solo i dischi... però entrambi hanno un problema diverso
<Bloomberg5593> ma l'installazione con unetbootin si blocca sempre...?
<ExPBoy> Bloomberg5593, se hai problemi di hd o di hardware in generale facile che si blocchi tutto
<Bloomberg5593> ma no ora sono su un altro pc
<Mac89> Bloomberg5593: devi creare una liveusb di ubuntu 12.04?
<Airmax> ciao
<Airmax> posso chiedervi informazioni?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Airmax
<ubot-it> Airmax: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> molto bene
<jester-> 'ngiorno & Buon Anno
<Kiw0> ciao
<Kiw0> uff sto sclerando con la stampante da ieri
<Kiw0> c'è qualcuno che sa darmi una dritta?
<Kiw0> ho scritto anche un post sul forum
<Kiw0> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=571668
<jester-> Kiw0: che stampanta
<nedo_> salve. ho appena scaricato ubuntu ma giustamente e' zippato, mi si apre winzip e mi dice cke per aprire devo aquistare la licenza , come faccio ad aprirlo? grazie per l'aiuto.
<Kiw0> samsung scx 4200
<jester-> Kiw0: usb wifi ethernet wifi?
<Kiw0> usb
<jester-> è normale o multi
<Kiw0> multifunzione
<Kiw0> b/n
<Kiw0> lo scanner funziona
<Kiw0> la stampa no
<jester-> in lista instakando stampante c'è?
<jester-> installando*
<Kiw0> in lista? si presente come stampante
<Kiw0> ma se faccio stampa pagina di prova
<Kiw0> non stampa nulla
<Kiw0> e sta fermo
<jester-> se stampi un documento?
<Kiw0> yes
<Kiw0> ah anche
<Kiw0> non stampa nulla
<Kiw0> ho installato il pacchetto UnifiedLinuxDriver-4.01.17
<jester-> Kiw0: dai comando: groups nel terminale e fa vedere
<Kiw0> diego adm lp cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jester-> il gruppo lp c'è
<jester-> lo scvanner va?
<Kiw0> si
<jester-> scanner?
<Kiw0> si
<jester-> suk sito samsung non c'è il drivero?
<jester-> o trovi il driver o non stampi
<Kiw0> no
<Kiw0> sul sito li avevano tolti a quanto ho letto
<Kiw0> si è trovato cmq in rete i driver ufficiali che sono il pacchetto che ti avevo detto
<Kiw0> che ho scaricato e installato
<jester-> strano samsung li fa i driver linux? modello esatto?
<Kiw0> samsung scx 4200
<Kiw0> jester-: ho visto adesso che quando stampo un doc, nello stato della stampante esce scritto:  "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstospl" not avaible
<jester-> Kiw0: disinstalla e reinstalla
<Kiw0> già fatto
<jester-> manca qualcosa
<ExPBoy> http://driverscollection.com/?H=SCX-4200&By=Samsung&SS=Linux
<Kiw0> sarà la 7 volta che lo faccio
<ExPBoy> qui trovi tutti i driver
<Kiw0> ExPBoy: si è quello che ho installato io
<Kiw0> tuttavia quello è vecchio
<Kiw0> io ho la versione 4.00
<jester-> http://driverscollection.com/?H=SCX-4200&By=Samsung&SS=Linux
<ExPBoy> eh sarà per quello che non va?
<Kiw0> cmq avevo provato anche quello e non andava
<jester-> meno male che non c'erano
<ExPBoy> Kiw0, fregatene se è vecchio
<ExPBoy> basta che funzioni :)
<jester-> http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=38872247667d60065f3da6f8a8c
<ExPBoy> jester-, ce ne sono a camionate
<jester-> metti ik captcha e scarichi
<Kiw0> si ma avevo già provato
<nedo__> non apro i fail zippati perche' mi dice che per aprire devo aqcuistare la licenza win zip
<Kiw0> quelli da voi linkati sono Version:2.00.95
<jester-> Kiw0: sembrano gli ufficiali samsung
<Kiw0> si
<Kiw0> ma non funzionano
<Kiw0> jester-: cmq il procedimento è scaricarli, scompattarli
<Kiw0> e poi lanciare :sudo sh .cdroot/install.sh ?
<Kiw0> giusto?
<jester-> Kiw0: va letto il readme e l'install
<Kiw0> ok
<Kiw0> ma non capisco una cosa
<Kiw0> nella guida
<jester-> seguire le istruzioni e controllare che non ci siano errori nel terminale
<Kiw0> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6673108/
<Kiw0> jester-: gli errori che mi aveva dato li ho messi nel post qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=571668
<Kiw0> ma non so se si tratta di errori
<Kiw0> veri e propri
<jester-> Kiw0: devi dare comando udo ln -s /usr/share/cups/model/samsung /usr/share/ppd/custom/samsung
<jester-> per quello non trova il filter
<Kiw0> ok
<jester-> sudo ln -s /usr/share/cups/model/samsung /usr/share/ppd/custom/samsung
<Kiw0> ora lo faccio
<jester-> incolla nel term
<Kiw0> fatto
<jester-> prova a stampare
<Kiw0> devo riavviare?
<jester-> non credo
<ExPBoy> no
<Kiw0> no non va
<Kiw0> mi da 5 lavori attivi
<ExPBoy> allora hai installato male il driver
<Kiw0> tutti fermi
<jester-> rimuovi e reinstallala
<Kiw0> ok
<Kiw0> per rimuovere va bene se dalle impostazioni la elimino?
<Kiw0> oppure devo fare sudo sh .cdroot/unistall.sh
<Kiw0> ?
<Kiw0> poi devo usare il link dato da voi o quello più aggiornato?
<canide> scusate un info: dopo nove mesi dell'ultima versione che succede ?
<ExPBoy> O_O
<canide> eh
<jester-> canide: che cessa il supporto ma continua a funzionare
<jester-> Kiw0: dalle impstazioni stampante
<canide> perdonami ma sono un po' lento.. cosa si intende con cessare il supporto?
<jester-> che spengono i server apt
<Kiw0> va beh ho disistallato con unistall
<Kiw0> sembra aver fatto tutto
<Kiw0> ora installo il pacchetto da voi linkato
<canide> quindi non avrai aggiornamenti
<Kiw0> e seguo passo passo la  guida
<jester-> ma puoi modificare il sources.list e continuare ad avere supporto minimo
<jester-> Kiw0: il messaggio diceva che dopo aver fatto il simlink isntallare normalemente la printer
<canide> beh opterei per la versione lts a questo punto
<Kiw0> ah ok quindi era quello che mi mancava
<Kiw0> jester-: durante l'installazione mi da questa stringa nell' output "lpadmin: Bad device-uri scheme "mfp".
<jester-> disinstalla la stampante
<jester-> da impostazioni
<jester-> dinsitalla il drive
<jester-> r
<jester-> installi il driver e poi la stampante
<Kiw0> ok
<Kiw0> ma come?
<Kiw0> mi vede la stampante 4100 adesso... :(
<Kiw0> e ovviamente non funziona
<jester-> riavvia
<canide> allora scusate: ho intenzione di installare ubuntu come unico so... tramite chiavetta usb. Lasciando integra l'unità d (quella dove non c'è windows). Quale procedura devo seguire?
<jester-> canide: spiega meglio
<canide> ci sono diverse procedure di installazione nella guida
<canide> a parte verificare il boot
<ExPBoy> canide, comunque è un errore segare windows
<jester-> eh come vorresti installare
<canide> nel momento in cui mi carica ubuntu... automaticamente lo fa sull'unità c e mi lascia i dati sulla d ??
<canide> exp puoi aver ragione ma io ho vista... e non si può andare avanti cosi
<ExPBoy> canide, era solo un consiglio
<jester-> canide: le opzioni sono: usa l'intero disco
<canide> se è per tenere vista sicuramente non lo è
<jester-> accanto a winz
<canide> dei sistemi successive... se ne parla
<jester-> guidata non ricordo cosa
<canide> jester non ho capito
<jester-> canide: per mettere mobila nuova serve un locale vuoto, cioè una partizione
<jester-> se in casa non hai un locale vuoto le aternative sono
<jester-> restringo un locale, se possibile e ne ricavo un altro
<jester-> raso tutto e matto la mobila sul locale grande
<canide> ergo?
<jester-> ergo usa l'ntero disco = pialla tutto
<jester-> e ci mette comodamente ubuntu
<canide> sono un po' duro di comprendonio mi sa...
<canide> io ho due unità
<canide> avrei intenzione di caricare ubuntu su c
<ExPBoy> due dischi?
<jester-> installa accanto a winz se possibile ti chiede di quanto ridurre la partizione winz per farne una nuova per ubuntgu
<canide> considerando che i dati in d rimangano
<jester-> canide: allora devi scegliere altro
<ExPBoy> allora installazione manuale e da li scegli cosa fare e che dischi/partizioni usare
<Kiw0> niente da fare la stampante non va
<Kiw0> ora vedo 4100 e 4200
<jester-> andare sulla partizione che non sarà C ma sdxx
<jester-> Kiw0: hai installato quella giusta?
<ExPBoy> comunque c'è una bellissima guida canide
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<canide> si la stavo leggendo ma
<Kiw0> ho installato il pacchetto da voi linkato
<Kiw0> e non mi ha fatto scegliere la stampante
<Kiw0> ha fatto tutto lui
<canide> sono un po' in confusione sul live usb..
<canide> ora la guardo meglio
<jester-> canide:  quindi fare modifica   usare ext4 giornalato, formattare, montare come /
<jester-> se sgagli partizione seghi tutto
<canide> esatto
<jester-> Kiw0: hai scelto il driver giusto installando?
<jester-> di solito da delle alternative
<Kiw0> jester-: non mi ha fatto scegliere
<canide> grazie comuqnue.. guarderò attentamente la guida
<canide> se ho dei dubbi richiedo qui
<Kiw0> io cmq il mio pacchetto in precedenza l'avevo preso qui http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/  version 4.01.17
<jester-> Kiw0: perchè prendere quello samsung non è bello
<jester-> fa niente se non funza
<Kiw0> è lo stesso
<jester-> balle
<Kiw0> era quello rilasciato dalla samsung poi ritirato dal sito a quanto apre
<Kiw0> *pare
<jester-> prova con quello che ti ha lincato ExPBoy pervia rimozione di stampante e driver
<ExPBoy> si ma se ha fatto casini prima deve pulire tutto
<Kiw0> ExPBoy: puoi rilinkare?
<Kiw0> non lo trovo
<Kiw0> ho dovuto riavviare
<ExPBoy> uff
<ExPBoy> <ExPBoy> http://driverscollection.com/?H=SCX-4200&By=Samsung&SS=Linux
<Kiw0> ok questo è l'ultimo che ho installato
<Kiw0> e che mi vede 4100
<Kiw0> ora rimuovo? e reistallo?
<ExPBoy> Kiw0, si se hai fatto casini devi pulire tutto
<ExPBoy> altrimenti non va niente
<Kiw0> ExPBoy: come faccio a pulire?
<jester-> va bè è gironata te indichi destra e vanno a sinistra
<jester-> Kiw0: il driver ha un uninstall?
<Kiw0> si
<jester-> usalo
<jester-> poi rimuovi la stampante da impostazioni
<Kiw0> ok fatto
<jester-> scarica il driver e leggi le istro
<Kiw0> questo è l'output che mi da in fase di installazione http://pastebin.com/i1uZ9SRu
<jester-> non trova una libreir a una cartella
<jester-> leggi cosa ha bisogno per dipoendenza
<jester-> dipendenza
<Kiw0> libstdc++5
<jester-> installala
<jester-> e pure xsane
<Kiw0> ok
<Kiw0> ecco ora parte l'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> Kiw0: devi reinstallare il drivero
<Kiw0> si
<jester-> ok
<jester-> segui l'interfaccia
<Kiw0> finito
<Kiw0> vedo sempre la 4100
<Kiw0> ora provo a riavviare
<Kiw0> ah no mi sono dimenticato sudo ln -s /usr/share/cups/model/samsung /usr/share/ppd/custom/samsung
<Kiw0> ora lo faccio
<Kiw0> mi dice "ln: creazione del collegamento simbolico "/usr/share/ppd/custom/samsung/samsung" non riuscita: File già esistente"
<Kiw0> forse perché l'ho già fatto prima
<Kiw0> non ci sono problemi vero?
<jester-> no
<Kiw0> ok riavviao
<jester-> no c'è gia
<toxit_> ciao jester
<toxit_> porco miseria ancora non ho risolto
<toxit_> per il fatto della lan
<toxit_> non conviene installare una versione precedente?
<jester-> toxit_: che lan
<toxit_> non mi va il cavetto, ti ricordi ieri sera mi aiutasti gia ma niente, non siamo riusciti a risolcere
<toxit_> non si conette ad internet
<jester-> aaah
<toxit_> te lo giuro ci sto perdendo la testa
<jester-> toxit_: nemmeno da live?
<Kiw0_> no non va... :(
<toxit_> allora aspetta rifaccio il procedimento
<toxit_> poi anche quando lo provo a spegnere non si spegne
<toxit_> adesso sono 4/5 minuti che c'è la scritta ubuntu ed è in fase di spegnimento
<jester-> devi prima controllare il sum della iso
<Kiw0_> questa volta nelle impostazioni di stampa vedo /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosansungspl" non avaible
<jester-> se giusto rifai la penna
<jester-> toxit_: quindi provi da live
<toxit_> ma se installassi una versione precedente?
<jester-> Kiw0_: secondo me canni qualcosa installando il driver
<toxit_> ma live sarebbe "try ubuntu without installaction"??
<toxit_> giusto?=
<jester-> toxit_: provare non costa niente comunque la live è un test
<toxit_> ok
<jester-> se va come dovrebbe il problema non è il sistema
<jester-> quanto meno escludi
<Kiw0_> jester-: l'unica cosa che posso sbagliare è lanciare il comando, perché poi devo solo fare avanti e fa tutto lui...
<jester-> Kiw0_: installala com 100
<jester-> Kiw0_: hai preso il driver giusto?
<Kiw0_> quello linkato da ExPBoy si
<Kiw0_> http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=38872247667d60065f3da6f8a8c
<jester-> Kiw0_: hai fatto sudo ./cdroot/autorun
<Kiw0_> si
<Kiw0_> ho anche provato a fare sudo cdroot/Linux/install
<jester-> e che ha fatto
<Kiw0_> partita l'interfaccia grafica l'ultima votla
<Kiw0_> ho fatto avanti
<jester-> next e installato
<Kiw0_> si
<jester-> ha installato  la stampante'
<Kiw0_> si ma nelle impostazioni vedeva la 4100
<Kiw0_> poi ho fatto aggiungi stampante
<toxit_> allora mi trovo try ubuntu withut installation, install ubuntu, OEM install, Check disco for defects
<Kiw0_> vede quella corretta
<toxit_> quale seleziono
<Kiw0_> ma fa lo stesso scherzo di prima
<Kiw0_> quando mando in stampa in realtà non li stampa
<jester-> toxit_: senza installare
<toxit_> ah e prima allora gia l'ho fatto
<toxit_> ed è lo stesso errre
<jester-> Kiw0_: prova a mettere la 100
<toxit_> azzi
<toxit_> no
<toxit_> si è connessa
<toxit_> e come cazzo è
<jester-> toxit_: eh
<toxit_> ?
<Kiw0_> la la 4100?
<Kiw0_> si ho già provato
<toxit_> ora jester?
<jester-> toxit_: installazione venuta farlocca o pacioccata malddestra
<Kiw0_> non fa proprio nulla
<toxit_> quindi reinstalllo
<toxit_> ?
<Kiw0_> almeno con la 4200 visualizzo i lavori che non tampa
<jester-> Kiw0_: non so che dirti
<Kiw0_> jester-: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=80105
<Kiw0_> guarda l'ultimo post
<Kiw0_> dove è la filters directory?
<toxit_> quindi ora rifaccio installa?
<jester-> Kiw0_: allora guarda nella cartella dell'installer se c'è da qualche parte rastertosamsungspl
<toxit_> lo sai cosa ho cambiato?? anzicche di fare il boot da UEFI:"nome chiave" ho fatto il boot da "nome chiavetta" senza UEFI, sono ignorante, non so cosa possa essere, però è l'unica cosa che ho fatto di diverso
<jester-> mettilo in /usr/lib/cups/filter/
<Kiw0_> si jester- ne ho trovati 4
<jester-> toxit_: una volta avviato il sistema centra na cippa efi o non efi
<jester-> toxit_: devi rifare l'installazione
<toxit_> stesso da live vedo il file ibstall ubuntu 13.10
<Kiw0_> suppongo devo usare quello nella carte x86_64 dato che ho ubuntu 64 bit
<jester-> Kiw0_: 4? tutti uguali?
<toxit_> faccio quello e poi reinstralla UBUNTU
<toxit_> oppure elimina Ubuntu 13.10 e reinstalla
<jester-> Kiw0_: se hai la 64 bit serve il 64bit
<Kiw0_> quindi x86_64 ?
<jester-> yesss
<Kiw0_> ok
<Kiw0_> fatto
<Kiw0_> non ci posso credere ! Funziona!!!!!
<Kiw0_> evvai!!
<Kiw0_> :P
<jester-> Kiw0_: merd il solito bug
<Kiw0_> come il solito?
<jester-> eh l'nstaller non copia il file
<Kiw0_> ah ok
<Kiw0_> va beh... alla fine ho sistemato
<Kiw0_> ora mi funziona tutto
<Kiw0_> jester-: cmq non so se ti ricordi ma io sono billye
<Kiw0_> e ho capito perché l'altro gg win non partiva
<jester-> Kiw0_: pecchè?
<Kiw0_> win8.1 era in sda invece ubuntu era in sbd. In sdb c'era anche una partizione libera non allocata
<Kiw0_> e win 8.1 a creato automaticamente in fase di installazione in questa partizione un partizione di boot
<Kiw0_> da 350 mb
<Kiw0_> ecco perché quando in grab mettevamo sda1 non andava
<Kiw0_> *grub
<jester-> ecco
<Valgio63> salve qualcuno mi aiuta con un paio di problemi? partiamo da chrome, che non va!
<Kiw0_> va bene grazie
<Kiw0_> ora stacco
<Kiw0_> ciao ;-)
<jester-> Valgio63: il browser?
<Valgio63> Iesssssss
<jester-> Valgio63: quello da repo?
<Valgio63> jester-, lo lancio ma non mi apre nessuna finestra, se lancio monitor di sistema i processi sono li
<Valgio63> non so se è quello da repo, l'ho installato ed aggiornato da sempre
<Fetentone> Auguri a tutti gli operatori per un 2014, affinché continuino a conservare la pazienza e la passione nell'accompagnare alla conoscenza tutti noi niubbi... e auguri pure ai niubbi, perché nel 2014 apprendano più di quanti fatto nel 2013, 2012, 2011,2010, ecc
<jester-> Valgio63: quello da repo o da deb gogol
<Valgio63> lo apro solo quando non va firefox (l'altro problema)
<jester-> Fetentone: auguri pute a vossia
<toxit_> auguri anche a te fetentone! :)
<toxit_> ti ringrazio jester!!!!
<toxit_> ora è tutto ok!!!
<toxit_> ho risolto
<Valgio63> idem da un niubbo...one Fetentone
<jester-> Valgio63: concella le cartelle nascoste nelle home. .goole e guarda dentro a .config
<Valgio63> ok vado e ti dico
<toxit_> jeste ma in seuito non è che si possa ripresentare questo problema==
<jester-> o cartella che si riferisca a cromo
<Valgio63> jester-, niente cartelle . google in home??????
<jester-> Valgio63: hai visualizzato i file nescosti?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, prova a domandare a mibofra per chrome
<cristian_c> dovrebbe intendersene
<Valgio63> l'ho fatto ma edesso è out.
<jester-> mibofra: sveglia
<Valgio63> lascalo fare, mi interessa più risolvere con firefox
<jester-> Valgio63: stessa cosa rinomina o cancella .mozilla
<akis24> sera a todos
<Valgio63> jester-, scusa, ho riavviato per sbaglio, poi telefonata......
<misterK_> Salve. Ho problemi a far partire l'installazione da usb
<loris> ciao a tutti
<Valgio63> Ho cancellato la.mozilla ma il problema rimane, non mi funziona shockwave o flash plugin
<misterK_> entro nel bios e mi chiede di scegliere tra cd o usb... se è inserita la penna mi da boot error.. altrimenti se do l'invio riavvondolo mi fa comuqnue caricare win
<Valgio63> misterK_, con cosa l'hai fatta la penna avviabile?
<loris> mi e' sparita dal pannello superiore l'icona che indica la connessione alla rete tramite wi.fi,come posso recuperarla???
<misterK_> con un programma chiamato unbotin
<Valgio63> Da linux o da windows?
<loris> linux
<misterK_> da win
<Valgio63> e lanci poi ubuntu, giusto?
<toxit_> ciao jester, scusa se ti rompo ancora, sto seguendo un tutorial su youtube per installare i driver della scheda video...comunque scarico i driver in downloads e poi in terminal quando scrivo il comando "cd Downloads" mi dice   "bash: cd: Downloads: file o directory non eistente"...come posso risolvere??
<misterK_> si
<misterK_> cioè riavvio
<misterK_> ma mi ricarica win
<loris> mi e' sparita dal pannello superiore l'icona che indica la connessione alla rete tramite wi.fi,come posso recuperarla???
<akis24> misterK_: com periferica di avvio imposta usb per prima
<misterK_> senza caricare la penna dici
<akis24> misterK_: come hai creato l'iso su usb che programma ?
<misterK_> unbotin...
<toxit_> ragazzi nessuno può aiutarmi un secondo=
<toxit_> per piacere
<akis24> !usbwin | misterK_:
<ubot-it> misterK_:: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<misterK_> gli ho caricato il file iso.. con destinazione H (ossia l'unità della chiavetta)
<akis24> !usbwin | misterK_:
<ubot-it> misterK_:: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Valgio63> misterK_, unetnootin a me ha sempre fatto casino da windows, concordo per usbwin
<misterK_> quindi una volta installato questo programma
<Valgio63> unetbootin,, refuso!!
<misterK_> devo settare qualcosa ?
<jester-> Valgio63: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> metti nel paste
<Valgio63> se ricordo va da se e non mi sembra che debba essere installato
<Valgio63> jester- , ci pprovo
<Valgio63> jester-, ii  flashplugin-installer                             11.2.202.332ubuntu0.12.04.1              Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<loris>  mi e' sparita dal pannello superiore l'icona che indica la connessione alla rete tramite wi.fi,come posso recuperarla???
<misterK_> sto facendo
<misterK_> vediamo
<Valgio63> ah scusa non avevo visto....chiedo venia!
<cristian_c> !ripeti | loris
<ubot-it> loris: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<toxit_> jester ho scaricato dei driver in downloads, ma se scrivo in terminale "cd downloads mi dice file o directory non esistente
<toxit_> perchè?
<jester-> !paste Valgio63
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste Valgio63'
<jester-> !paste | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Valgio63> jester-,http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673638/
<Valgio63> scusa
<jester-> Valgio63: il falsh è installato non vedi youtubbo?
<misterK_> quindi una volta creato il file dovrei riavviare senza togliere la penna e dovrebbe partire ?
<Valgio63> Non è li il problema, quando apro il sito della ditta in una pagina di solita viene una schermata grigia, tasto destro "avanti " e posso aprire quel che mi serve. Non me lo fa più
<jester-> toxit_: se è in italico al cartella è Scaricati
<toxit_> ahha sono proprio una nullità, ti ringrazio è andato
<toxit_> grazie mille
<Valgio63> Jester-, ho disinstallato chrome ed installato chromium da repo, li va, eccome!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, puoi fare un esempio del sito che vuoi vedere?
<Valgio63> come faccio? Entri solo con la tua password se sei dell'azienda! RFI
<misterK_> universal usb installer... si è fermata al 99%
<jester-> Valgio63: se va in cromo a maggior ragione va in ff
<jester-> visto che cromo li suca sa ff i plugin
<misterK_> adesso riprovo a farlo partire
<Valgio63> Vero, ma chromium va e ff no. niente agina grigia da mandare avanti. e lui ha 11.1.102.63 di versione.
<Valgio63> pagina non agina
<Valgio63> l'ho pure reinstallato prima con mibofra
<Valgio63> lo tronco, in wxp va una bomba, ma mi sto orientando allo shutdown di windows.!!
<misterK_> risalve... continua a non farmi partire installazione con chiavetta
<akis24> misterK_: di che pc parliamo ?
<Valgio63> ma la fai partire da bios? non c'è il menù di avvio? di solito F8 ma dipende dal bios
<misterK_> nel mio è f12
<misterK_> la stranezza è che non è proprio un vero ambiente bios
<misterK_> mi da solo la possibilità di
<Valgio63> per il menù di avvio o per entrare nel bios?
<misterK_> scegliere tra cd rom usb e altre voci
<Valgio63> quindi è il menù di avvio
<misterK_> eppure da la voce bios f12
<misterK_> quale può essere il problema
<Valgio63> che pc è?
<Valgio63> non è che ha la uefi?
<misterK_> un intel
<Valgio63> con windows8?
<misterK_> ho un dannatissimo windows vista
<misterK_> con 2 gb di ram di memoria
<Valgio63> allora strano, dovrebbe avere un bios normalissimo
<mibofra> Valgio63, oi
<mibofra> Valgio63, sono di ritorno
<Valgio63> cio mibofra, bentornato
<misterK_> riprovo a guardar bene e tiridico
<Valgio63> nibofra, ho disinstallato chrome e messo chromium, li funziona. ma ff continua a far cilecca
<Valgio63> mibofra, sti refusi
<Valgio63> sempre su flashplayer
<mibofra> Valgio63, chrome ha la sua versione di flash interna a lui stesso
<mibofra> Valgio63, firefox hai installato il plugin per flash?
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer o dal software center
<Valgio63> mibofra, fatto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673638/
<Valgio63> l'unica differenza è che la mia versione di ubuntu è la 12.04.3
<jester-> Valgio63: sudo apt-get install  --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<mibofra> Valgio63, spetta apro il browser
<jester-> Valgio63: rm -r .macromedia
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci vorrebbe teamwiever , così ti farei vedere in diretta!
<mibofra> ecco arrivò jester- grazie :)
<jester-> mibofra: da prima ci fuim ma andai e venii dal pc
<mibofra> dal cell
<mibofra> ora ho acceso il piccio
<Valgio63> Ragazzi, sono di firenze, pregasi non parlare in siculo che non capisco! M...ia
<Valgio63> manca un punto
<mibofra> Valgio63, perché jester- è siculo?
<Valgio63> jester-, fatto
<mibofra> Valgio63, parliam un mix che capiamo tutti alla fin fine :P
<Valgio63> che ne so? " da prima ci fuiiiiiiiiiiiiii.." non proprio fiorentinaccio.. maremmamaiala!
<Valgio63> questo si invece xD
<Valgio63> menomale che ci siete voi ragazzi a farmi ridere un po'.
<mibofra> Valgio63, allora hai dato i due comandi che jester- ti ha gentilmente passato?
<Valgio63> Uh, scusa, mi ero perso il primo, rifaccio
<Valgio63> ci sta pensando su
<jester-> in siculia usano il passato remoto per fatti di 10 minuti prima
<cristian_c> jester-, vero è
<mibofra> jester-, anche per quelli avvenuti lo stesso minuto
<Valgio63> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".macromedia": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> mibofra: eh ihihihi
<mibofra> Valgio63, fregatene
<Valgio63> il priiimo comando invece è andato in porto
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> Valgio63, vedi se il reinstall ha dato frutti
<mibofra> nel caso purghiamo tutto
<mibofra> xD
<Valgio63> provo
<jester-> Valgio63: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<mibofra> *flash ovviamente non tutto il pc
<mibofra> xD
 * mibofra chiama il camion per lo spurgo...
<mibofra> xD
<Valgio63> niente, ma la cartella .mozilla l'avovo purgata prima, ma ci riprovo
<Valgio63> fatto. riapro firefox?
<Valgio63> mibofra,???
<mibofra> Valgio63, si
<Valgio63> mibofra, niente, è un riquadro tipo: application/x-shockwave-flash
<mibofra> Valgio63, piccolissima curiosità
<mibofra> non è che hai bloccato il plugin?
<mibofra> ovvero
<Valgio63> dimmela
<mibofra> firefox ti ha chiesto mai del da farsi di flash player?
<Valgio63> in che senso?
<mibofra> ti ha chiesto mai se volevi attivare/disattivare il plugin?
<Valgio63> no, non mi sembra, in componenti aggiuntivi vedo shockwave ma non flash player
<Valgio63> sempre attivati
<mibofra> prova a purgare flash e reinstallarlo
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --force-all -P flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Valgio63> guidami
<mibofra> così ti toglie sia gli eseguibili che le conf di flash e te lo reinstalla come se non lo avesse mai installato
<Valgio63> vado
<Valgio63> fatto, riavvio ubuntu o non serve?
<mibofra> non serve
<Valgio63> riprovo allora
<mibofra> chiudi ff se lo avevi aperto
<mibofra> se no riarpilo
<mibofra> *riaprilo
<Valgio63> sempre uguale, ascolta, non è che ho qualche aggiornamento sbarrocciato?  un po' di tempo fa, il getsore aggiornamenti mi aveva proposto un'aggiornamento parziale di versione,che io ho rifiutato perchè mi disinstallava kdenlive che mi serve.
<Valgio63> mibofra, sarà mica per questo che mi si è incasinato?
<Valgio63> considera che anche samba non va come dovrebbe, ricordi?
<mibofra> Valgio63, si ma mica perché è vecchio non deve andare
<mibofra> avrai delle conf sballate
<mibofra> Valgio63, per me puoi procedere agli aggiornamenti
<mibofra> ma non credo cambierà chissà che
<mibofra> ma fai pure
<sole_> ciao qualcuno mi sa dire se c'è un programma per ubuntu 13.10 x poter scaricare video da youtube?grazie
<Valgio63> si ma non mi propone più l'aggiornamento alla versione parziale. e quando faccio aggiorna mi da un fracca di errori , ora ti pastebin aspetta
<mibofra> Valgio63, bisogna vedere cosa non può aggiornare
<Valgio63> aspetta, ricordati che è un vecchiarello come me|
<mibofra> sole_, sai che non potremmo farlo perché i video del tubo (anche se non si direbbe) sono tutti protetti da licenza? (dalla youtube standard in poi)
<mibofra> quindi sole_ mamma google non vuole
<mibofra> Valgio63, xD
<mibofra> jester-, avrà capito che era illegale vero xD ?
<Valgio63> mibofra, sono abituati a tutti i plugin di firefox   gratis!
<Valgio63> la pecunia e poca!
<Valgio63> comunque: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673863/
<mibofra> Valgio63, pian piano si stanno adeguando :))
<Valgio63> Dimmi se e come pulire il sudiciume dalle sorgenti software
<Valgio63> ci ho provato, ma qualcosa rimane sempre o nasce nuovo!
<jester-> medibuntu è spenta
<jester-> non c'e piu
<Valgio63> quindi come la tolgo, tanto se è spenta....
<mibofra> Valgio63, dal sorgenti software
<Valgio63> altro software?
<mibofra> *o cancellando la/e relativa/e riga/he dal sources.list
<jester-> Valgio63: sudo sofware-properties-gtk
<jester-> software
<mibofra> Valgio63, impostazioni di sistema → sorgenti software o voce corrispondente dall'ubuntu software center
<mibofra> o come dice jester- con l'apposito comando
<misterK_> risalve
<mibofra> hai l'imbarazzo della scelta
<misterK_> gente sono riuscito a far partire il boot con l'usb per l'installazione di ubuntu
<misterK_> però si ferma in modalità dos con delle stringhe... e qualcosa da scrivere
<Valgio63> il comando mi sembra più esaustivo, a volte le cose che sembrano le più complicate sono le più semplici.
<mibofra> misterK_, molto vago
<mibofra> misterK_, riesci a farci una foto e caricarla su
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> Valgio63, eh lasciamo stare vah :P
<misterK_> come si può fare uno screen da quella modalità ?
<misterK_> ah
<Valgio63> mibofra, guardiamo se ho combinato qualcosa!
<mibofra> *combinato/scassato
<mibofra> :P
<Valgio63> non mi è cambiato niente!
<Valgio63> dove la trovo la sorce.list?
<Valgio63> source xD
<misterK_> sto impazzendo
<misterK_> è normale che ci sia qualche comando da immettere in modalità dos
<misterK_> mentre dovrebbe farti partire l'istall?
<jester->   Valgio63  /etc/apt
<mibofra> Valgio63, devi fare le modifiche al sorgenti software e chiuderlo
<mibofra> se no il sources.list
<mibofra> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> il sorciolist
<misterK_> tradotto ?
<mibofra> misterK_, dicevamo a Valgio63
<Valgio63> ho cancellato tutto quello che c'era di medibuntu, ma sull'aggiornamento fa uguale!
<mibofra> misterK_, te hai fatto la foto?
<misterK_> ah ops
<mibofra> Valgio63, sudo apt-get update
<mibofra> :)
<Valgio63> profo su sorciolista
<mibofra> dopo la modifica al sources.list / dal sorgenti software
<mibofra> dopo devi aggiornare le sorgenti
<misterK_> sono due frasi...
<misterK_> le ricopio e le riporto qui
<Valgio63> WOW! almeno una! fine degli errori!!!
<mibofra> xD
<Valgio63> ripristino il .mozilla, tanto no è cambiato nada, almeno recupero i segnalibri!
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> Valgio63, hai finito gli aggiornamenti?
<Valgio63> non c'è niente da aggiornare!
<mibofra> lol
<Valgio63> figo eh?
<mibofra> Valgio63, senti apri il software center (che non mi ricordo il nome del pacco xD )
<mibofra> cerca il plugin flash player ufficiale di adobe
<mibofra> e prova a metter quello
<mibofra> (poi c'è gnash ma è una trappola per polli)
<Valgio63> ma quello ho messo! o no?
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> Valgio63, il flashplugin-installer sarebbe quello adattato da canonical
<krabador> Valgio63 , sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<mibofra> potrebbe cambiar qualcosa
<mibofra> ecco ^ adobe-flashplugin
<mibofra> metti quello
<mibofra> e vedi se cambia qualcosa
<Valgio63> ma devo purgare quello che ho adesso?
 * mibofra poteva qerare a dpkg e chiedergli il nome del pacco, ma ci ha pensato ora
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> Valgio63, ci pensa lui
<mibofra> appena installi quello
<mibofra> rimuove l'altro
<Valgio63> mi dice che è installato!
<Valgio63> dal software centre
<mibofra> Valgio63, adobe-flashplugin?
<mibofra> *dai il comando di sopra va, che il software center non dice tutta la verità
<krabador> Valgio63 flashplugin-nonfree è più indicato
<Valgio63> Plugin Adobe Flash
<mibofra> Valgio63, dai dal terminale vah
<Valgio63> krabador, quindi?
<Valgio63> comando di krabador?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Valgio63> vado
<Valgio63> aridaglie: quale scelgo?
<krabador> l'ultimi
<krabador> *o
<Valgio63> 0precise2 o ubuntu0.12.01.1 (che mi sembra quello che c'è già?)
<Valgio63> ovvero adobe_flashplugin o flashplugin-installer?
<krabador> che ubuntu hai, scusami?
<krabador> 12.04 ?
<Valgio63> 12.04.3
<Valgio63> e adesso c'è il 11.2.202.332ubuntu0.12.04.1, da gestore pacchetti
<Valgio63> provo l'altro allora.
<Valgio63> in corso
<misterK_> rieccomi
<misterK_> ho copiato la stringa assassina
<misterK_> invece che farmi partire l'installazione da chiavetta va in modalità "dos" e c'è scritto questo:
<misterK_> SYSLINUX 4.07 CHS 2013-07-25 copyright .... Peter Anvin et al could not find Kernel image :/isolinux/isolinux:cfg boot : _
<misterK_> la barretta lampeggia per digitarci sopra qualcosa
<misterK_> potrebbe essere un problema con un file ?
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci rinucio, tanto fra non molto sto' catamarano va in pensione, era solo per impegnare un po' la testa, altrimenti va sempre lì dove ti dissi l'altro giorno :(((
<krabador> misterK, di quale ISO, e fatta con che software?
<misterK_> l'iso di ubuntu 32 bit.. la versione lts
<misterK_> proverei a ricrearla con unbotin
<krabador> misterK_, con che software l'hai fatta?
<misterK_> l'ho rifatto con quel software che mi hanno consigliato prima... non ricordo il nome
<misterK_> prima avira mi bloccava il processo..può esser anche quello forse
<krabador> misterK_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows questo?
<Valgio63> misterK_, Universal USB installer si chiama! Ma prima formatta la chiavetta, a volte male no fa! fat32 o fat16, dipende da quanto e grande
<misterK_> ah..
<misterK_> sul discorso del fat
<krabador> alcuni BIOS danno noie in base a come è stata formattata la chiavetta
<misterK_> non capisco
<misterK_> ah ecco..
<misterK_> fat32 (impostazione predefiinita) ???
<krabador> misterK_, ti consiglio di formattare la chiavetta con un tool di hp
<krabador> hp usb disk storage format tool
<misterK_> adesso provo cosi.. ormai lo sta facendo
<misterK_> cos'è un tool ?
<krabador> e di fare il supporto ubuntu con il link di prima
<misterK_> grazie
<misterK_> proverò cosi se non va
<krabador> misterK_, un tool è un membro di un gruppo musicale americano, chiamato Tool
<misterK_> ma perchè sono ancora vivi i tool?
<krabador> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<krabador> qui trovi il software di hp che ti dicevo
<misterK_> perfetto.. ma potrebbe anche essere la scelta tra desktop e server ?
<misterK_> quando scarichi il file
<mibofra> eccomi
<mibofra> ero via xD
<misterK_> cioè ubuntu
<krabador> misterK_, dove devi installarlo ?
<mibofra> Valgio63, usa chrome/chromium e vai tranquillo
<mibofra> Valgio63, si potrebbe tentare un esperimento se no :D
<krabador> Valgio63, flash da problemi con CPU non sse
<mibofra> krabador, però dice che chrome gli gira bene con flash
<krabador> Valgio63, che CPU hai?
<Valgio63> Sicuro ti posso chiedere un consiglio sul mio nuovo pc.. in altra finestra?
<mibofra> krabador, volendo si potrebbe copiare la lib da chrome e passare a ff
<krabador> mibofra, non sto parlando con te
<misterK_> devo installarlo su un fisso
<mibofra> krabador, era per esplicarti la mia idea :P
<misterK_> io ho scelto desktop...
<Valgio63> krabrador, vecchio Sempron 2400
<krabador> misterK_, allora desktop va bene
<krabador> Valgio63 allora devi installare per forza una versione di flash
<krabador> poi, come dice mibofra, prova chrome, che c'ha il flash interno
<jester-> se non ha sse2 non va il flash attuale
<jester-> serve una versione antica
<krabador> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4233422 Valgio63
<krabador> qui spiega
<krabador> ma non va il link per scaricare la versione opportuna
<jester-> Valgio63: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<jester-> retrocompatibilità non è infinita
<Valgio63> allora, sistemiamo le cose: chrome è stato disintsllato ed al suo posto ho messo Chromium, isso và alla perfezione! sto guardando il messaggio di Grillo sul tubo e per la mia applicazione funziona perfettamente. Mo' provo lo stesso su FF
<jester-> non va ff
<jester-> con quel procio e il flash 11 e rotti
<Valgio63> esatto. ff non funge, stesso messaggio di grillo, niente riquadro!
<krabador> Valgio63, scarica questo https://www.dropbox.com/s/rzpcukrj97o0e7o/libflashplayer.so
<Valgio63> ogni tanto diventa nero e poi niente
<krabador> e segui il link forum che ti abbiamo postato
<Valgio63> quale dei due?
<krabador> Valgio63, puntano entrambi allo stesso thread
<Valgio63> oooookkkkkkeiiiiiii
<Valgio63> thanks, ci provo e vi faccio sapere
<Valgio63> esatto niente SSE2
<krabador> Valgio63, copia quel file dove devi, ed andrà
<Valgio63> sta in due posti, in tutti e due?
<Valgio63> locate libflashplayer.so
<Valgio63> /home/valter/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Valgio63> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<krabador> ma si, abbonda
<Valgio63> lo stampo e lo port a letto con me stasera?
<Valgio63> ff si è piantato!
<Valgio63> bello eh?
<mibofra> lol
<krabador> Valgio63, l'avevo chiuso prima?
<Valgio63> yesss. ora ho ripristinato la libreria e mi è ripartito.....in inglese!
<Valgio63> lo sto prendendo per il c.....
<krabador> Valgio63, sei stato attento ai permessi?
<Valgio63> aspetta, per copiarlo in lib sono entrato come amministratore.
<Valgio63> spetta che è ripartito
<Valgio63> funzionerebbe, anche se mi dice che il plugin non è sicuro, lo attivo mi va avanti e ...niente. sta avedere che sti stupidi vogliono solo explorer? non sarebbe la prima volta.
<Valgio63> e si ripianta
<Valgio63> naaaaa , lasciamo stare, quando mi serve uso chromium, quando metto in moto quello nuovo vedremo.
<Valgio63> Troppa ginnastica al mio cervello stasera.....troppo vecchio.
<Valgio63> Grazie a tutti, ci risentiremo con un'altro bug!
<misterK_> risalve
<misterK_> sono nella schermata di installazione ad ubuntu... volevo chiedervi
<cristian_c> ?
<misterK_> scegliendo altro... ho la possibilita di salvare i miei dati in D .. che e l unita
<misterK_> senza so
<misterK_> e sovrascrivere cancellando windows in c
<cristian_c> misterK_, non ti conviene in generale cancellare winz
<misterK_> ma non mi rallenta il pc _
<misterK_> non mi funziona la punteggiatura
<misterK_> visto che io voglio toglier vista per velocizzarlo
<cristian_c> misterK_, ma puoi lasciarlo comunque, può sempre far comodo
<cristian_c> misterK_, e togliere winz non velocizza il pc
<misterK_> quindi che lo abbia o meno.. nel momento in cui uso ubuntu
<misterK_> sia con che senza win
<misterK_> non cambia _
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> sono due cose separate
<misterK_> quindi
<misterK_> mi assicuri che convivendoci pur non utilizzandolo
<misterK_> non si perde in termini di prestazioni
<misterK_> considerando che vista e un incubo
<cristian_c> misterK_, assolutamente no
<misterK_> scusami se insisto ma son li li per metterlo... non ci sarebbe nessun tipo di svantaggio
<misterK_> punto di domanda
<misterK_> comuque grazie
<misterK_> faro cosi
<krabador> non incide
<krabador> in nessun modo
<Iceman> linux remix non funziona
<krabador> di che macchina parliamo?
<Iceman> asus vivobook con uefi
<Iceman> e ubuntu 12.04
<krabador> !uefi | iceman
<ubot-it> iceman: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Iceman> ho seguito il procendimento
<Iceman> ma quando avvio linux remix
<Iceman> mi compare la stessa schermata che compare quando uso il cd ubuntu
<rizthewiz> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 13.10, tutto funzionante, però il wi fi ogni tanto si disconnette e devo disabilitarlo e riattivarlo per farlo riconnettere, soprattutto se ho altri pc collegati contemporaneamente. Ho un Acer Extensa 5620, e utilizzo la sua scheda wifi.
<BlacKira92> Ciao ragazzi sto provando ad installare xubuntu 12.04 a fianco a windows 7 con uefi attivo
<BlacKira92> stavo seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI ma ho dei problemi
<BlacKira92> in pratica ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale di xubuntu la iso
<BlacKira92> e con unebootin l'ho messa su una pendrive, dopo di che dal bios ho selezionato l'avvio della pen drive con UEFI:
<BlacKira92> ma mi spunta l'interfaccia minimale bash di grub e non so che fare
<ilgigios> buonaseraintanto buon anno a tutti
<ilgigios> ho un problemino
<ilgigios> vorrei connettere ubuntu a unrouter ma non riesco
<ilgigios> configurazioni internet su win7 funzionano
<ilgigios> ve le posto ma su ubuntu 13.10 non riesco
<ilgigios> local 192.168.1.14 subnet 255.255.255.1 gateway predefinito 192.168.1.1 dns primario 172.27.137.10 dns secondario 172.27.137.20
<mino73> salve ce qualcuno
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | mino73
<ubot-it> mino73: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mino73> o istallato Ubuntu chi sa dirmi perche va a scatti
<jester-> mino73: scheda video?
<jester-> età pc?
<mino73> ma va avevo windows xp e andava veloce
<mino73> volevo provare Ubuntu
<mino73> e va a scatti
<jester-> mino73: che centra con la domanda che ti ho fatto
<mino73> e vecchiotto il pc
<jester-> eh
<jester-> scheda video?
<mino73> scusa quanta ram vuole Ubuntu di istallazione
<jester-> lubuntu mi pare 250
<cristian_c> mino73, non è che hai installato ubuntu con unity?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | mino73
<ubot-it> mino73: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<mino73> scheda video che significa scusa l'ignoranza
<jester-> mino73: che tipo di scheda video monta il pc
<jester-> invidia ati sia altro
<mino73> dove la vedo la scheda video
<jester-> mino73: lspci | grep -i vga
<mino73> forse avro sbagliato istallazione
<mino73> capito il mio e 32 bit
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-02
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<scoglioubuntato> Buongiorno e buon anno nuovo! Qualcuno può aiutarmi con Chromium / Flash ? Non ci salto più fuori
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, spiega che problema incontri
<scoglioubuntato> Impossibile caricare il plugin
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, come hai installato flash?
<scoglioubuntato> è il secondo giorno che spippetto con xubuntu..
<scoglioubuntato> ho seguito molte procedure diverse trovate sui forum, cmq con l' installatore di pacchetti
<scoglioubuntato> solo il risultato è sempre lo stesso :-(
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, ok, apri un terminale e scrivi questo comando: locate libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, se è installato dovrebbe darti una risposta. se è meno di tre righe, copiala qui, se no usa pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | scoglioubuntato
<ubot-it> scoglioubuntato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scoglioubuntato> ehm..
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, se non capisci, chiedi :)
<scoglioubuntato> ...sono finito sul log in di launchpad...
<glpiana> log di launchpad?
<scoglioubuntato> si, ubit mi ha scritto che per evitare di intasare ecc...
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, sei arrivato alla pagina di pastebin
<scoglioubuntato> scusa, ubot
<scoglioubuntato> provo una riga alla volta...
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, se sei andato a quel link vuol dire che il comando che ti ho fatto dare ti ha restituito qualcosa
<scoglioubuntato> sisi, non riesco ad incollare qui in chat ma c'è
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, oki, per ora basta questo. scrivi nel terminale: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<scoglioubuntato> vedo usr lib
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, dimmi se ti da output o se non da nulla
<scoglioubuntato> omama... fpu vme ecc
<scoglioubuntato> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up
<glpiana> ok
<scoglioubuntato> è grave? :-)
<glpiana> scrivi:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<scoglioubuntato> credo che la cpu non supporti sse2...
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, infatti. per quello flash non va
<scoglioubuntato> athlon con 1.2 g
<scoglioubuntato> c*sso... ho lottato un paio d' ore... per nulla...
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, segui questo post. se hai problemi torna qui e chiedi
<scoglioubuntato> ah, c' è la soluzione cmq..
<scoglioubuntato> meno male
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, sì, usare una versione di flash più vecchia
<scoglioubuntato> sai, tra finestre del dolore e sudo mi stavo avvilendo...
<scoglioubuntato> Grazie mille! Grande!
<scoglioubuntato> glpiana, grazie per l' aiuto ma al link per il vecchio flash trovo il fatidico errore 404...
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, il link di adobe funziona
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, scorri la pagina e scaricati lo zip file della 10.3 che contiene la libreria per linux
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, poi vediamo come pulire il tuo sistema e installare questo
<scoglioubuntato> ce l'ho! adesso bisogna purgare il sistema, vero?
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, vediamo. nel terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, poi vai su pastebin e incolli quanto è uscito (a meno che sia una o due righe al massimo)
<scoglioubuntato> ehm,, è venuto fuori un papiro lunghissimo... provo con pastebin
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, non può essere lunghissimo
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, se proprio hai messo il mondo saranno sei righe
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, se son di più, non hai dato tutto il comando
<scoglioubuntato> si, confermo 6 - l' elenco è un po' sfalsato e sembra più grande
<scoglioubuntato>  11.2.202.332ubuntu0.12.10.1               i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer ii  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound            0.0.svn2431-3ubuntu1                      i386         Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS ii  gnash-doc                                 0.8.11~git20120629-1ubuntu1               all          GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - API documentation ii  nspluginvie
<scoglioubuntato> ops...
<ExPBoy> ecco
<glpiana> !paste | scoglioubuntato
<ubot-it> scoglioubuntato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scoglioubuntato> ... non so come postare... prima volta che vedo pastebin...
<ExPBoy> scoglioubuntato, basta leggere non è così difficile
<scoglioubuntato> eh.. temo sia troppo lunga. secondo giorno che uso xubuntu e non ho confidenza con la GUI - account pastebin meno che meno... GLpiana, grazie per l' aiuto, provo a cavarmela, non voglio tenerti lì a patire con me. Grazie ancora!!
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, non ti preoccupare per me e cerca di capire le tre cose che devi p fare su pastebin
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, è molto più facile da usare di facebook, per esempio
<ExPBoy> in pratica al posto di incollare qui incolli nel sito
<ExPBoy> scoglioubuntato, forse ti spaventi per niente :)
<scoglioubuntato> si, mi ritrovo con la pagina pronta ecc, ma non ho neanche configurato un client di posta, per dire...
<ExPBoy> non serve
<scoglioubuntato> scusa - non devo inviarmelo via mail?
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> postare in canale=dare url della pagina che ti esce
<scoglioubuntato> postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina mi manca
<scoglioubuntato> ah, ok
<ExPBoy> :)
<scoglioubuntato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677372/
<scoglioubuntato> e già , cosi uno può vedere direttamente sulla pagina il risultato. gagliardo!
<ExPBoy> bene ora glpiana ti aiuterà
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound gnash-doc nspluginviewer nspluginwrapper pyvnc2swf swfmill
<aedodue> ciao a tutti e scusate la domanda ma sono un novizio di sto mondo, avendo un vecchio pentium 4 con il s.o. morto volevo installare xubuntu,ma di base il desktop ha solo il lettore cd e non il dvd,come installarlo visto che senza so il pc non mi riconosce alcun hw?
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, quando termina, scrivi: sudo updatedb          dopodichè scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so           e se appare qualcosa, mettilo su pastebin. io torno tra 10 minuti
<scoglioubuntato> ok, grassie!
<scoglioubuntato> aedodue, anch' io ho installato due giorni fa - credp che comprenderai presto perchè il comando da riga si chiama "sudo" ... :-)
<ExPBoy> aedodue, il pc in questione ha la possibilità del boot da usb?
<aedodue> ho controllato nel boot ma no
<ExPBoy> aedodue, mi sa che le possibilità di installare ubuntu sono molto ridotte
<ExPBoy> forse qualche vecchia versione che ancora ci stà in un cd
<aedodue> ok,l'avevo pensato pure io,una vecchia versione di xubuntu in cd, ma la copia che avevo io non funzia,il cd è danneggiato, dove pescarla quindi? basterebbe far riavviare il pc,poi colegando il lettoe dvd aggiornerei il tutto a xubuntu 13
<ExPBoy> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<scoglioubuntato> fatto! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6677433/
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, dai sto comando: dpkg -l | grep flash            e dimmi se esce ancora qualcosa
<scoglioubuntato> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6677435/
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<scoglioubuntato> purgato!
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, locate fp_10.3.183.86_archive
<scoglioubuntato> nulla..
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd Downloads
<scoglioubuntato> fatto
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, ls fp*
<scoglioubuntato> inesistente
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd ../Scaricati
<scoglioubuntato> provo, ma la cartella è download..
<scoglioubuntato> infatti..
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, hai scaricato il file dal sito adobe?
<scoglioubuntato> si
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, e dove è finito?
<scoglioubuntato> folder download
<ExPBoy> creata da te?
<scoglioubuntato> no, da sistema
<ExPBoy> bho
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, torna in Donload e controlla che ci sia
<glpiana> *Download
<scoglioubuntato> ...addirittura 3...
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, la directory si chiama Download o Downloads?
<scoglioubuntato> -s
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, allora cd ../Download
<glpiana> poi dai: ls              e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> aedodue, quanta dimestichezza hai con linux?
<scoglioubuntato> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6677461/
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, scrivi: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp_10.3.183.86_archive.zip
<scoglioubuntato> url mancante. cos'è un app da installare?
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, copia e incolla il comando dall'inizio alla fine
<scoglioubuntato> scusa, non avevo capito che http ecc ne facesse parte - sta tirando giù qualcosa
<scoglioubuntato> fatto
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, unzip fp_10.3.183.86_archive.zip
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd fp_10.3.183.86_archive/
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd 10_3_r183_86
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, tar xvzf flashplayer_10_3r183_86_linux.tar.gz
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd flashplayer_10_3r183_86_linux/
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<scoglioubuntato> ehm, impossibile accedere
<scoglioubuntato> inesistente
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, ls /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<colas_> ciao a tutti!!
<scoglioubuntato> ciao
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<scoglioubuntato> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6677512/
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, scrivi: pwd
<scoglioubuntato> avevo fatto
<colas_> ho un problema con un adattatore belkin di rete  wireless, ho un computer fisso con win e voglio metterci ubuntu o xubuntu ma quando installo o anche da live non mi riconosce ladattatore e non so dove scaricare i driver qualcuno cortesementee mi darebbe una mano?
<colas_> s
<glpiana> colas_, è usb?
<colas_> yess è usb!!
<colas_> x rete wifi
<colas_> o wireless
<colas_> ho una rete wifi in casa
<glpiana> colas_, hai la possibilità di collegare momentaneamente il pc col cavo?
<colas_> mmmm no visto che il modem c'è lìho nel solaio xd xke sono in una zona senza copertura, e mi allaccio a un provider privato,
<colas_> -.-
<glpiana> colas_, allora devi trovare il modo di collegare l'adattatore al pc con sopra la live e digitare in un terminale il comando: lsusb        per capire di cosa si tratta
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, dunque? hai dato pwd?
<scoglioubuntato> si, ho riprovato anche il comando ma rimane "inesistente"
<ExPBoy> si ma pwd che ti ha restituito?
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, se hai dato pwd ti avrà risposto qualcosa
<scoglioubuntato> si, /home/nomeuser
<ExPBoy> eh
<scoglioubuntato> ... il nome utente...
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, e tutti i comandi che hai dato prima per scompattare il file zip etc etc?
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, hai mica chiuso il temrinale?
<scoglioubuntato> ops..
<ExPBoy> -..-
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, quindi? hai chiuso il terminale?
<scoglioubuntato> homandato mign*tte 20 minuti di comandi..
<colas_> glpiani ti spiego quando avvio la live da cd o quando ho installato l os x( poi riformattare e ritornare a microsoft visto che non riuscivo a configurare la rete,) niella configurazione di rete mi segna solo ethernet e se ricreo una rete wifi non so come configurarla, praticamente il fatto è che con win si configura ma con linux no, se riesco a beccare i driver potrei riuscirci che ne dici?s
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd Download/fp_10.3.183.86_archive/10_3_r183_86/flashplayer_10_3r183_86_linux
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> colas_, come ho scritto sopra, serve sapere che chipset monta sto adattatore wifi. in funzione di questa informazione posso provare a darti una risposta
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<colas_> ma cm faccio porto il pc sul solaio??!!
<colas_> se ci fossero dei cavi ethernet a prolunga potrei farlo tranquillamente ma non so se sn in commercio il massimo credo sia 5 metri!!
<colas_> !!
<glpiana> colas_, no, avvii su linux (live o installazione a seconda di quello che hai), inserisci l'adattatore, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb         dopodichè copi tutto su un file di testo, lo copi poi su una chiavetta usb e quando vieni qui lo metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | colas_
<ubot-it> colas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> colas_, comunque i cavi ethernet non hanno problemi di lunghezza. al massimo di costo :)
<colas_> glpiana ok, ma spiegami in breve che diamine è pastebin sono mesi che sento sto nome ma non ho compres bene cosa sia xddd
<glpiana> colas_, leggi sopra
<colas_> OK
<colas_> glpiana ci provo, devo solo dare lsusb da terminal? con penna inserita??
<glpiana> colas_, se vuoi fare un lavoro migliore avvia senza adattatore, poi apri un terminale, inserisci l'adattatore, scrivi dmsg | tail            e poi lsusb    e ti copi l'output di entrambi i comandi
<colas_> OK
<colas_> a dopo
<colas_> grazie :D
<colas_> s
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, allora?
<scoglioubuntato> ...niente da fare - ho chiuso per sbaglio il terminale e ora non va più
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cosa non va più?
<scoglioubuntato> ripasso la procedura ( ho copiato su abiword
<scoglioubuntato> nel terminale mi da tutto inesistente
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, ascolta, chiudi il terminale e aprine uno nuovo
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, copia questo comando: cd Download/fp_10.3.183.86_archive/10_3_r183_86/flashplayer_10_3r183_86_linux
<scoglioubuntato> inesistente..
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd Download
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd fp_10.3.183.86_archive
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd 10_3_r183_86
<scoglioubuntato> ok
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd flashplayer_10_3r183_86_linux
<scoglioubuntato> orco zio, inesistente
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, scrivi: ls            e metti su pastebin
<scoglioubuntato> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6677610/
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, tar xvzf flashplayer_10_3r183_86_linux.tar.gz
<scoglioubuntato> ahh!
<glpiana> eh
<scoglioubuntato> usr /share / icons ecc..
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, cd flashplayer_10_3r183_86_linux
<scoglioubuntato> niente, non trova la dir
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, dai: ls           e metti su pastebin
<scoglioubuntato> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6677624/
<glpiana> hai dato tar xvzf flashplayer_10_3r183_86_linux.tar.gz ?
<scoglioubuntato> si
<scoglioubuntato> vuoi vedere cosa ha restituito?
<glpiana> no spe, va bene così. scrivi: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<scoglioubuntato> ok, ha chiesto la pwd
<glpiana> scoglioubuntato, ok, chiudi chromium completamente, poi riaprilo
<scoglioubuntato> il terminale no, vero?
<glpiana> no
<scoglioubuntunat> sono risorto!
<glpiana> scoglioubuntunat, prova un video su youtube
<scoglioubuntunat> grande!
<scoglioubuntunat> devo scansare due tranelli, ma va
<scoglioubuntunat> ho disattivato l' accelerazione hardware ( andava a scatti) ed ora è fluido
<glpiana> bene
<scoglioubuntunat> ma chiaramente non posso aggiornare il plugin ( come chiedeva chromium), vero?
<glpiana> se aggiorni passa alla versione 11 che con la tua cpu non va e sei da capo
<scoglioubuntunat> rinuncio, grazie... non credo tu abbia voglia di rispiegare da capo, vero? :-)
<scoglioubuntunat> GRAZIE MILLE! GRANDE GLPIANA!
<glpiana> :)
<scoglioubuntunat> Ah, saluto anche mibofra, che mi aveva dato una mano quando ho installato un vecchio catorcio ad un mio amico! Grazie ancora e buona giornata!
<colas_> GLPIANA ho fatto quello che mi hai detto ma dmsg mi da errore mi da solo lsusb
<colas_> adesso che faccio
<glpiana> colas_, sì ho visto ora che ho scritto dmsg, era dmesg. metti l'output che hai su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | colas_
<ubot-it> colas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<colas_> ho solo l'output di lsusb va bn lo stesso?s
<glpiana> colas_, sì
<colas_> su sintaxx e poster che devo mettere
<glpiana> su sintaxx niente, su poster il tuo nick va più che bene
<colas_> poster ho messo cosal su sintax che metto GLPIANA??
<glpiana> NIENTE
<glpiana> colas_, ma perchè semplicemente non leggi TUTTO il messaggio di ubot-it ?
<glpiana> !paste | colas_
<ubot-it> colas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<colas__> GLPIANA scusami sn poco pratico ho cliccato paste e mi da sdownload as text sotto e sopra al testo che ho incollato che faccio adesso?
<colas__> scusami ma sono poco pratico
<glpiana> premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<colas__> ho già cliccato paste, intendi che devo copiare qui l'url della pagina? giussto
<colas__> incollo l'url qui
<colas__> glpiana
<ExPBoy> e si
<colas__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677726/
<colas__> recco l'url GLPIANA
<colas__> *ecco
<colas__> glpiana ci sei
<Wolfman> @dottx: Ciao, ho risolto il dilemma relativo a grub-install; vuole in input l'unità disco e non la singola partizione, come avevi ipotizzato. Grazie ancora per l'aiuto.
<dottx> di niente ci mancherebbe
<dottx> non sono un guru
<dottx> ma se posso aiutare volentieri
<glpiana> colas__, ho bisogno che riavvii in linux e dopo aver inserito l'adattatore digiti: dmesg | tail
<colas__> @ glpiana ecco l'url di pastebins http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677726/
<colas__> s
<glpiana> colas__, l'ho già visto quello
<colas__> -.- solo dmesg | tail
<colas__> OK riavvio
<colas__> grazie x la pazienza a dopo
<colas__> ciau
<Wolfman> @dottx: in effetti questa guida (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino) è utilissima, comunque ho cercato e trovato conferma del target di grub-install. Forse si potrebbe inserire una piccola nota nella guida.
<glpiana> Wolfman, mi pare che la guida dica chiaramente grub-install /dev/sda
<Wolfman> Adesso devo risolvere il fatto di non riuscire ad avere le due partizioni ntfs in fstab. Una volta il sistema le montava in automatico, ora non più. Eppure non mi sembra di aver dimenticato qualche passaggio quando ho reinstallato il sistema.
<glpiana> senza alcun numero annesso
<dottx> infatti lo dice
<Wolfman> @glpiana: si, ma non mi era chiaro se si riferisse al disco e ho chiesto aiuto per evitare pasticci.
<dottx> Wolfman, Installare il pacchetto ntfs-3 potrebbe servirti?
<glpiana> penso che ntfs-3g sia installato di default
<glpiana> se non monta i dischi in automatico c'è qualcosa che non va in fstab
<Wolfman> Succede questo. Aprendo il file manager e cliccando su DATA, da quel momento in poi l'unità viene vista in automatico anche da terminale.
<Wolfman> Però in fstab non ci sono le unità disco ntfs.
<glpiana> Wolfman, normale, perchè viene montata in quel momento
<dottx> forse questa guida potrebbe essere utile a Wolfman http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<Wolfman> Mi ricordo però che con una versione precedente (10.4?) apparivano due icone sul desktop e le due unità erano presenti in fstab.
<Wolfman> In pratica mi serve perché vorrei condividere le cartelle di posta da entrambi i sistemi.
<glpiana> Wolfman, per le icone sul desktop penso tu possa configurare il sistema perchè le mostri. per la presenza delle unità in fstab, dipende magari se gliele avevi fatte vedere durante l'installazione
<glpiana> Wolfman, comuqnue seguendo la guida che ti ha indicato dottx non dovresti avere problemi
<Wolfman> Mah credo di si, all'installazione mi presentava le partizioni e il tipo. Mi studierò per bene la guida (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs) e farò qualche prova.
<dottx> buona lettura
<Wolfman> Grazie. Ancora auguri a tutti.
<fra_dolcino> ciao, come faccio a vedere qual'è IP della stampante di rete wireless?
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, probabile che tu riesca a vederlo dalla pagina web del tuo router wifi
<fra_dolcino> glpiana, thanx, e buon anno :)
<glpiana> anche a te
<colas_> glpiana rieccomi, mi riposti l'url di paste cortesemente
<glpiana> !paste | colas_
<ubot-it> colas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<colas_> thanks adesso faccio
<colas_> glpiana questo è lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677854/
<colas_> e questo e dmesg | tail http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677858/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<colas_> ciau jester!!
<glpiana> colas_, a quanto pare devi compilarti il driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176114        ma ti serve una connessione
<colas_> cioè?s
<glpiana> colas_, cioè cosa?
<colas_> preciso che se vado su connessioni mi da configura nuova rete vpn e se entro mi da ethernet come prima, la wifi devo farla da solo ma non riesco a config al meglio, cioè come faccio a compilare un driver spiegati meglio, scusami ma sto facendo confugsione
<colas_> s
<glpiana> colas_, leggi i post del collegamento che ti ho incollato sopra
<colas_> glpiana è in inglese e e pieno di codici che devo scaricare!! xd
<colas_> glpiana se provo a collegarmi con un cavo ethernet al massimo lo compro!! credi che riesco a evitare tutta sta roba? e se lo compro devo prenderlo cavo inrociato ethernet giusto?
<colas_> s
<glpiana> colas_, non ci siamo capiti, quella roba, che va fatta collegandosi a internet via cavo ethernet, FORSE serve a fare andare l'adattatore wifi
<glpiana> e ripeto e sottolineo il forse
<colas_> Ok m
<colas_> OK nma
<colas_> OK ma Revocando l adattatore con un cavo ethernet dici che va?????????
<colas_> s
<colas_> ma la connessione non ladattatore!!
<glpiana> colas_, spiegami per cortesia perchè dopo ogni frase che escrivi poi metti una "S"
<colas_> sai me lo chiedi cortesemente, e te con me sei stato pi che cortese fin ora, perciò ti spiego, x quanto strano possa sembrare ho una specie di mania che mi comporta di scrivere una S dopo ogni singola frase, e x questo mi scuso
<colas_> s
<colas_> ciau
<colas_> s
<poldo> ciao a tutti! Ho un problema, apro synaptic e mi trovo un avviso, c'è un pacchetto danneggiato, provo a risolverlo ma nulla da fare. Il pacchetto danneggiato dovrebbe essere linux image e numero della versione. Come posso risolvere? Grazie
<poldo> nessuno sà darmi una mano?
<lisa89> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<glpiana> poldo, dacci il numero di versione del pacchetto
<poldo> glpiana: linux-image-3.2.0-57-generic_3.2.0-57.87_i386.deb
<glpiana> poldo, ora apri un terminale e scrivi: uname -a               e copia qui la riga che esce
<poldo> glpiana: Linux Pluto 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:26 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> poldo, ora nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | poldo
<ubot-it> poldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678199/
<glpiana> poldo, chiudi synaptic e poi nel temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> poldo, metti poi su pastebin quello che esce
<poldo> glpiana: ok, un attimo
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678210/
<glpiana> poldo, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-57-generic
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678226/
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-57-generic               ma prima di confermare metti su pastebin
<poldo> glpiana: non mi chiede conferme, ora metto su pastebin
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678238/
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get update
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678255/
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get -f install
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678261/
<glpiana> poldo, conferma e vediamo se si blocca ancora
<poldo> glpiana: ok, provo
<poldo> glpiana: problema identico a prima
<poldo> te lo copio?
<glpiana> sì copialo comunque
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678276/
<natalizi> ciao a tutti
<natalizi> avrei un problema e non so come risolvere
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> poldo, poi ridai sudo apt-get -f install
<natalizi> qualche giorno fa ho installato infinity sul mio pc
<natalizi> ma non riesco a vedere i film perche mi chiede di installare un programma
<natalizi> silverligth
<poldo> glpiana: ho dato i 2 comandi, ora sta scaricando senza problemi, attendo il risultato finale
<glpiana> natalizi, non c'è modo di installarlo su linux
<glpiana> poldo, oki
<natalizi> chiedevo se voi avevate un idea come fare per trovare unprogramma
<natalizi> e dice che moonligth e possibile
<poldo> glpiana: niente da fare, ti copio l'errore
<glpiana> natalizi, se devi usare applicazioni che richiedono silverlight devi utilizzare windows
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678297/
<natalizi> ma io non voglio mi trovo troppo bene con ubuntu
<glpiana> poldo, dammi l'output del comando: df
<natalizi> grazie glpiana
<natalizi> ma moonligth si puo installare sul pc
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678306/
<glpiana> natalizi, da quel che ho visto non c'è più moonlight
<glpiana> poldo, hai una partizione di boot separata, ed è piena
<natalizi> glpiana quindi non ce modo di vedere
<glpiana> natalizi, sì, usare windows per quel programma
<natalizi> non esiste altro modo
<poldo> glpiana: quindi dovrei eliminare tutto il contenuto?
<glpiana> poldo, no, dai sto comando: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.0.0-24-generic linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic
<natalizi> ho un computer picccolino come faccio a scaricare windows
<poldo> glpiana: mi dice dipendenze non soddisfatte e dovrei dare sudo apt-get install -f
<poldo> ma alla fine sarei al punto d prima.
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678326/
<glpiana> poldo, dunque?
<poldo> glpiana: ho dato sudo apt-get install -f e niente, mi ridà il problema
<glpiana> poldo, un attimo che ci ragiono. intanto mi piacerebbe sapere come ti sei trovato in sto casino
<poldo> glpiana: non se ne esce, perchè non mi dà neppure la possibilità di eliminare i vecchi kernel da synaptic
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-generic            ma se chiede conferma prima metti su pastebin
<poldo> glpiana: sn un pò d settimane che cerco di risolvere tramite le varie guide sparse per la rete, ma sto problema sembra sia più unico che raro
<poldo> glpiana: mi dice ancora dipendenze non soddisfatte e provare con il solito comando install -f
<glpiana> poldo, fa vedere
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678372/
<glpiana> poldo, vabbè, proviamo ad andare un po' più pesanti. tu nel caso hai una live con cui ricollegarti qui?
<poldo> glpiana: provo cercare
<poldo> glpiana: ne ho una abbastanza vecchia dapper drake 6.06
<glpiana> poldo, aspetta. serve solo nel caso in cui il pc smetta di rispondere e si debba mettere a posto da fuori
<glpiana> no, troppo vecchia la dapper
<glpiana> poldo, eventualemtne qui hai anche windows'
<glpiana> ?
<poldo> glpiana: mi collego cn altro pc nel caso, uso windows da portatile
<poldo> glpiana: si, su sto pc ho anche windows
<glpiana> poldo, ha un masterizzatore? potrebbe servire la live e devo essere sicuro che tu te ne possa procurare una in caso di necessità
<glpiana> poldo, se questo pc avvia da usb, va bene anche una chievtta usb da 1 o 2 giga
<poldo> glpiana: si posso usare usb da qua
<glpiana> poldo, oki, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-generic
<ExPBoy> poldo, non usare se puoi fare il boot da usb
<glpiana> poldo, che fa?
<poldo> glpiana: sta eliminando
<glpiana> ExPBoy, non usare cosa?
<glpiana> poldo, oki, quando termina dimmelo
<ExPBoy> dicevo non usare una chiavetta ma bootare con quella
<poldo> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> poldo, ha finito?
<poldo> glpiana: si ora
<glpiana> poldo, senza errori?
<poldo> glpiana: con errori, copio su pastebin
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678413/
<poldo> glpiana: sembra problema di spazio
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic
<poldo> ok
<aedodue> ciao a tutti,su un pc con pentium  con so morto sto tentando di installare xubuntu,ma sono 3 ore che è fermo con l'equivalente della clessidra sulla schermata di preparazione all'installazione di xubuntu,quache idea?
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678417/
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-49-generic               vediamo se da lo stesso errore
<aedodue> preciso che ho scaricato l'iso di xubuntu 12 dato che di hw originale c'era un lettore cd,se riuscissi ad installare xubuntu monterei un lettore dvd e procedo con xubuntu 13
<glpiana> aedodue, hai fatto partire subito l'installazione o l'hai "provato" sto xubuntu?
<aedodue> ho fatto partire subito l'installazione, ho un pentium 4 da 1,4 GHz e pensavo non avrei avuto problemi
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> aedodue, riavvia e prova la live prima di tutto
<glpiana> aedodue, se non va nemmeno quella io ti consiglio di partire da un cd ubuntu minimale e mettere in un secondo tempo l'interfaccia grafica
<poldo> glpiana: sta ancora elaborando. nel frattempo mi è uscito sullo schermo un problema di sistema
<ExPBoy> poldo, ma che hai fatto a quel povero sistema?
<glpiana> poldo, sarà legato a quello che sta facendo. aspettiamo che si fermi il terminale. il problema di sistema a cosa si riferisce?
<aedodue> glpiana, cosa intendi per cd ubuntu minimale?perdona ma sono un neofita
<glpiana> aedodue, è un cd di piccole dimensioni che installa un sistema di base
<poldo> glpiana: mi dice a un programma di sistema e se lo voglio segnalare o meno, ha finito. ora copio
<v70diesel> qualcuno ha già testato una chiavetta USB su 12.04 Classic ?
<aedodue> ok,e dove lo trovo?
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678468/
<glpiana> !qualcuno | v70diesel
<ubot-it> v70diesel: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> aedodue, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<v70diesel> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con una chiavetta USB
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> v70diesel, ma non hai letto pare
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic
<glpiana> !qualcuno | v70diesel
<ubot-it> v70diesel: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> poldo, se ancora non va vediamo di liberare spazio a mano su quella partizione
<v70diesel> ExPBoy: ho installato la 12.04 LTS (Classic) e quando metto la chiavetta USB la apre, ma sopra il pannello ne apre 7. A me sembra un bug, ma non riesco a segnalarlo poichè manca nel menu Aiuto la voce segnala un bug
<poldo> glpiana: sembra cambiato qualcosa http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678492/
<poldo> però potrei sbagliare io
<glpiana> poldo, proviamo a insistere: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic
<ExPBoy> v70diesel, ma che chiavetta usb?
<poldo> glpiana: se cado dammi un attimo che arrivo tramite portatile
<glpiana> poldo, non cadere
<poldo> glpiana: farò il possibile
<v70diesel> ExPBoy:  una qualsiasi.....la monta, funziona tutto bene. Solo che mi riempe il pannello con 7 icone usb. Idem con i CD. Con la 10.04 Lucid non avevo problemi
<poldo> glpiana: ha elaborato, copio ancora il tutto?
<glpiana> poldo, sì
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678505/
<ExPBoy> v70diesel, a parte che non ho mai sentito niente di simile non so come aiutarti
<ExPBoy> v70diesel, manda uno screen
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> poldo, dai di nuovo: df
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678512/
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.0.0-24-generic linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678516/
<glpiana> poldo, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<v70diesel> ExPBoy: http://imagebin.org/284839
<poldo> glpiana: non riconosce il comando dpkg
<poldo> pkg
<poldo> glpiana: errore mio, chiedo scusa
<glpiana> O.o
<poldo> glpiana: ok, no problema
<ExPBoy> uhm che strana immagine v70diesel
<v70diesel> ExPBoy: strana in che senso ?
<ExPBoy> devo andare
<poldo> glpiana: comando dato senza problema, non mi ha dato output
<glpiana> poldo, dammi l'output di: df
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678543/
<scogiam95> ragazzi ho un problema con i drver proprietari amd ho fatto un topic sul forum , http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=571738, potreste gentilmente aiutarmi?
<glpiana> poldo, l'output di: ls /boot
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678550/
<v70diesel> ubot-it: hai visto l'immagine. Cosa ne pensi ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> poldo, a me sembra strano che il comando di prima non ti abbia dato nulla. puoi controllare cosa hai scritto?
<glpiana> poldo, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678559/    chiedo umilmente perdono
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-57-generic
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678565/
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678572/
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678590/
<glpiana> poldo, forse ci siamo
<poldo> glpiana: già, sembra senza errori questo ultimo comando
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678620/
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.0.0-24-generic
<scogiam95> Ragazzi c'è qualcuno che saprebbe risolvere il mio problema con i driver proprietari Amd, questo è il topic che ho aperto sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=571738
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678630/
<glpiana> poldo, dammi l'output di: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678637/
<glpiana> poldo, oki, ora dammi l'output di: df
<poldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678641/
<glpiana> olè, abbiamo svuotato /boot
<glpiana> poldo, ora dai: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<poldo> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> poldo, bene, riavvia
<glpiana> poldo, poi torna qui
<poldo> glpiana: siamo certi tornerò? magari salta qualcosa nel riavvio
<poldo> tento, a tra poco
<glpiana> poldo, non salta nulla
<poldo> glpiana: allora, unico problema è una segnalazione di crash al pacchetto initramfs-tools 0.99ubuntu13.4
<glpiana> poldo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools
<scogiam95> Nessuno sa risolvere il mio problema?
<poldo> glpiana: ok, poi per gli altri nn ho ancora provato, attendo questo
<poldo> glpiana: te lo copio? non mi ha dato problemi però
<glpiana> poldo, per gli altri cosa?
<poldo> poldo: non ho provato ad aggiornare, per i problemi della partizione /boot
<poldo> glpiana: non ho provato ad aggiornare, per i problemi della partizione /boot
<glpiana> poldo, adesso il kernel è aggggiornato. ma perchè hai una partizione di boot? e perchè così piccola?
<poldo> glpiana: a dirti la verità non lo sò, probabilmente quando ho reinstallato ubuntu ho lasciato fare a lui le partizioni
<glpiana> poldo, non avrebbe mai creato una partizione di boot a parte. se ce l'hai è perchè l'hai voluta e creata a manina
<glpiana> poldo, comuqneu, funziona tutto con sto kernel? audio e video vanno bene?
<glpiana> poldo, se tutto funziona, e uname -a ti dice che stai usando il 57, dai un sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic
<poldo> glpiana: si uso il 57, quindi elimino il 40. A me praticamente converrebbe sempre tenere eliminati i kernel visto che la partizione è piccola
<glpiana> poldo, esatto
<poldo> glpiana: ti ringrazio per l'aiuto, se sei delle mie zone ti offro una birretta molto volentieri!
<glpiana> :)
<poldo> non avrei mai risolto altrimenti con le varie guide che si trovano in giro!
<giamma1295> glpiana può essere un problema di kernel anche il mio? perchè ora che mi ricordo quando avevo la 12.04 funzionava bene con la 13.10 non va(sono scogiam95 ho cambiato nic perchè sono entrato con xchat)
<glpiana> giamma1295, son cambiate diverse cose tra 12.04 e 13.10. tutto è possibile. comuqnue quello di poldo non era un problema di kernel, ma di spazio su disco
<giamma1295> ok
<giamma1295> non cè un modo per installare un kernel vecchio sulla 13.10?
<glpiana> giamma1295, no. piuttosto rimetti la 12.04
<giamma1295> glpiana, ora la scarico e la installo se ci sono problemi vengo qui!
<giuseppe_74> Non riesco più ad effetuare il login del forum, senza che sia successo nulla di rilevante.
<cybernova> giuseppe_74, questa chat non è in alcun modo collegata al forum
<jimmib> salve sono nuovo chiedo perke' mi dice ke non sono root su terminale e come diventarlo?
<krabador> jimmib, in ubuntu, per mandare comandi con diritti di amministrazione , serve "sudo" prima
<krabador> jimmib, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<jimmib> perfetto grazie
<krabador> di niente
<misterK_> scusate si possono attivare due account skype contemporaneamente come su windows ?
<misterK_> cioè usare... non attivare
<krabador> con client multipiattaforma si
<krabador> ma skype non consente più l'accesso se non dallo skype ufficiale
<krabador> *multiprotocollo
<misterK_> in che senso non consente più l'accesso ?
<krabador> che non fai il login
<misterK_> ma dove ?
<misterK_> ah tu dici il client
<misterK_> in sostanza con skype su ubuntu si può accedere simultaneamente a due profili ?
<misterK_> non l'ho capito
<misterK_> io con windows riuscivo
<krabador> credo che skype per linux non lo consenta
<Matteo> Salve
<misterK_> già
<Guest74304> Sapete dirmi se devo istallare qualche anti-virus per Ubuntu?
<misterK_> è la stessa domanda che stavo per fare io
<krabador> guest, non devi
<misterK_> ho installato ubuntu ieri e mi chiedevo se ci fossero dei driver da cercare.. nonostante mi funzioni un po' tutto
<krabador> misterK_ , l'hardware è supportato dal kernel
<misterK_> alcune interfacce mi sembrano più spartane. Ci sarebbe da scaricare qualche driver video?
<misterK_> tradotto?
<krabador> va appunto installato ciò che non funziona
<misterK_> quindi non serve nemmeno l'antivirus
<krabador> misterk_, per i driver video , di base si usano quello opensource, ma si possono installare quelli fatti dal produttore, closedsource, che prestazionalmente sono meglio
<Riccardone> !antivirus
<ubot-it> antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<krabador> misterk_ che scheda video hai?
<misterK_> controllo.. non la ricordo
<misterK_> è comuqnue vecchiotta
<misterK_> se solo sapessi dove.. da qui
<krabador> perchè i driver closed, non hanno retrocompatibilità infinita
<Riccardone> misterK_: lspci -k | grep -i vga
<misterK_> scusa?
<Riccardone> misterK_: così ti trovi la scheda video che sta utilizando il kernel
<misterK_> è una stringa?
<Riccardone> misterK_: è il comando :)
<Riccardone> misterK_: apri il terminale e difita quel comando :)
<Riccardone> *digita
<misterK_> quale sarebbe il terminale
<krabador> lspci | grep VGA
<krabador> misterK_, ctrl alt t
<Riccardone> misterK_: la shell a riga di comando insomma ...
<krabador> e ti appare il terminale
<misterK_> ecco...
<misterK_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) lautunno@lautunno-Aspire-L3600:~$
<Riccardone> krabador: col tuo comando non mi funge ...
<krabador> Riccardone, che ubuntu hai
<Riccardone> misterK_: ok. Hai un Intel integrata. Non credo tu debba installare dei driver ..
<Riccardone> krabador: manjaro 0.8.8 :)
<krabador> Riccardone, devo rispondenti?
<krabador> *risponderti?
<Riccardone> krabador: magari non qui :)
<misterK_> se dici a me ho ubuntu 12 lts 32 bit
<Riccardone> misterK_: quanta RAM ?
<krabador> misterK_ https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?lang=ita&changeLang=true&DwnldID=13815
<misterK_> ho 2 gb di ram...
<misterK_> ho pensato bene di installare la versione a 32
<misterK_> la macchina è vecchiotta
<misterK_> kraba quindi mi consigli di installare anche questi
<krabador> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.2-linux
<krabador> solo che la 12.04 non è supportata
<Riccardone> misterK_: ma hai un processore a 64bit ?
<misterK_> dovrebbe essere a 32
<misterK_> come faccio a vedere il processore su ubuntu
<Riccardone> misterK_: lo dovresti sapere, non conosco tale comando ...
<Riccardone> misterK_: che laptop hai ?
<krabador> misterK_ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> da terminale
<misterK_> la 12.04 non la vedo proprio
<Riccardone> krabador: ne sai una più del diavolo :)
<misterK_> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz
<Riccardone> misterK_: infatti, l'istaller nasce con la 13.04, per 12.10 o inferiore non esiste :(
<misterK_> i bit non li vedo
<krabador> misterk_, puoi installare versione 64bit
<Riccardone> mibofra: http://ark.intel.com/products/30781/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E4500-2M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<Riccardone> misterK_: http://ark.intel.com/products/30781/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E4500-2M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<Riccardone> misterK_: 64bit it's better than 32 :)
<misterK_> certo...
<misterK_> però ho letto delle discussioni
<misterK_> addirittura mi pare ci fosse il mio stesso processore
<misterK_> ritenevano migliore scaricare la 32
<misterK_> poi non lo so...
<Riccardone> misterK_: ok. punti di vista :)
<krabador> misterK_ , una volta i problemi c'erano per poter utilizzare alcuni software
<krabador> come codec
<krabador> che erano tutti a 32bit
<krabador> adesso non ci sono più problemi
<Riccardone> misterK_: però, visto che per la 12.04 non esiste l'installer grafico dei driver, perchè non passi alla 13.10, magari la versione 64bit ?
<misterK_> ho letto che i servizi di aggionramento dopo 9 mesi decadono
<misterK_> tradotto che significherà ?
<krabador> misterK_, installa pure l'ultima versione di ubuntu, e a 64 bit
<misterK_> seguirò il tuo consiglio
<krabador> con il tuo hardware va
<misterK_> ora... me la reinstallerà sopra
<misterK_> ?
<Riccardone> misterK_: fai un backup prima semmai ...
<Riccardone> misterK_: io sono dell'idea di "piallare" tutto per installare da zero, ma solo il mio punto di vista :)
<krabador> misterK_, se formatti, ti fa un'installazione completa
<misterK_> quindi levando anche win ?
<krabador> misterK_, no
<krabador> win lo lascia
<krabador> se lo vuoi lasciare
<misterK_> io l'avrei tolto ma mi hanno consigliato di lasciarlo
<misterK_> mi è stato detto che non da nessun fastidio
<krabador> hanno fatto bene
<krabador> è cosi
<misterK_> ora però
<Riccardone> misterK_: purtroppo Win fa sempre comodo ...
<misterK_> non capisco che intendete
<misterK_> con l'installare dacapo
<krabador> conviene tenerlo, e non influisce, la sua presenza , per le prestazioni di ubuntu
<misterK_> io carico il sistema in chiavetta
<Riccardone> misterK_: win lo tieni lì buono buono, tanto non da nessun fastidio è un po' come l'argon ... gas inerte :)
<misterK_> con la differenza che prima avevo solo win
<misterK_> e ora dovrei modificare la versione di ubuntu
<misterK_> quindi come dovrei procedee
<krabador> misterK_ fai la chiavetta con la 13.10, e segui l'imstallazione
<misterK_> bene.. quindi riscelgo l'opzione condividi con altro sistema
<krabador> ti chiederà se installarla a fianco a win
<krabador> si
<misterK_> tutto come prima
<krabador> oppure puoi scegliere l'opzione "altro"
<Riccardone> misterK_: durante la fase di installazione ti chiederà se vuoi aggiornare o re-installare ex-novo, scegli la seconda
<misterK_> ah ecco
<krabador> e impostare la partizione root, dove risiede quella dell'attuale ubuntu
<misterK_> ma quindi è un'installazione manuale
<krabador> impostare la fformatrazione
<krabador> solo un paio di passaggi
<misterK_> diamine
<misterK_> ho paura di far casini
<misterK_> dovrei vedere la schermata
<misterK_> in precedenza
<Riccardone> misterK_: quando hai installato la prima hai fatto caini ? è come fare l'amore per la prima volta lo so ...
<Riccardone> *casini
<krabador> !installazione | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> se, quando, fai partire la chiavetta, scegli " prova ubuntu senza installarla"
<krabador> puoi entrare qui
<misterK_> ehm a cosa mi serve il backup se mi conserva i dati
<krabador> e far partire l'installazione
<Riccardone> misterK_: no. non ti conserva i dati se re-installi da zero ...
<misterK_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoSaucy
<Riccardone> misterK_: una re-installazione di sovrascrive la tavola delle partizioni, la root, la /home ... tutto insomma
<krabador> misterK_ a te non riguarda
<misterK_> ah ecco
<krabador> si può fare soltanto se hai 13.04
<Riccardone> misterK_: quella guida serve per upgrade da 13.04 -> 13.10 non nel tuo caso quindi ...
<misterK_> infatti
<misterK_> ho visto
<kiw0> in gnome-shell non c'è gestione task come in lxde?
<kiw0> che si attiva con ctrl+alt+canc
<misterK_> al di la di tutto è un sistema meraviglioso...soprattutto per chi viene da quell'obrobrio che è vista
<misterK_> la mia ragazza è un anno che mi dice di metter ubuntu.. che idiota son stato
<kiw0> io ho appena messo 8.1
<Riccardone> misterK_: si, Vista è un obrobrio, magari una puntina meglio 7, ma il migliore rimane Win98SE
<kiw0> sul pc casalingo che mi serviva
<krabador> misterK_, come ti ho detto, puoi fare la chiavetta, far partire la prova, entrare qui , iniziare l'installazione
<misterK_> si infatti una volta che mi da la finestra di install... io entro qui
<kiw0> allora ho messo anche ubuntu gnome in una partizione per la famiglia
<krabador> misterK_ in modo da chiedere direttamente, se hai dubbi
<kiw0> win8.1  mi sembra troppo spione
<Riccardone> kiw0: win8 lasciamo stare ... io ce l'ho sul cell della signora ma non riesco manco a mandare i sms ... non è uer-friendly per cavolo
<kiw0> no, infatti non lo è, ma credo sia anche questioen di abitudine
<kiw0> magari chi usa win dice che non è user friendly linux
<krabador> !chat | kiw0
<ubot-it> kiw0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Riccardone> kiw0: probabile, anche se ce ne vuole per un'affermazione del genere ... Linux ha interfaccie di tutti i tipi, dal vintage all'ultramoderno ...
<misterK_> diciamo che non è intuibile per chi viene da tutta una vita di win
<misterK_> ma questo è sempre ovvio inizialmente
<krabador> misterK_ dipende
<Riccardone> misterK_: dipende
<krabador> unity non lascia troppi dubbi
<krabador> caricare il browser, il gestore files, un lettore musicale...
<krabador> sono tutte cose fin troppo elementari su linux
<Teo_> Come posso scaricare adobe flash player con Ubuntu?
<Teo_> Dopo aver scaricato il file non riesco ad aprirlo
<krabador> Teo_ apri il terminale e mandi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Teo_> L'ultima versione
<misterK_> non riesco a compiere un'operazione semplice come quella di aprire due finestre
<misterK_> una dell'hard disk e una dell'unità
<misterK_> hd esterno..
<krabador> misterK_, ctrl t dentro il gestore files
<krabador> e lui ti apre un'altra tab
<misterK_> ah ecco grazie
<Teo_> non ho capito
<krabador> Teo_, apri il terminale, e digiti  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> e installi flash
<misterK_> no non riesco a fare le operazioni basi
<misterK_> tipo trascinare cartelle
<nat> n8r
<krabador> misterK_, copia incolla , o taglia incolla
<nat> ciao! c'è in linea qualcuno? ho provato a scaricare la versione 12.04 lts 64bit ma installandola mi dice che il kernel è corrotto
<krabador> nat ?
<krabador> installandola da dove?
<krabador> e in che sistema?
<misterK_> si kraba ho dovuto fare così.. sono cosi abituato a win che non contemplavo la possibilità di fare copia e incolla
<nat> boot usb su un vayo core i3
<krabador> nat, prova a rifare la chiavetta
<krabador> misterK_, si possono aprire più gestori files, comunque
<krabador> per fare il trascinamento
<nat> con che programma? uui non riesce mi dice data error
<misterK_> io ho trovato il modo di aprire due pagine in un'unica
<misterK_> come nei browser
<misterK_> kraba comuqnue io non ho ancora capito
<krabador> si, te l'ho detto io
<misterK_> se l'antivirus è da usare
<krabador> misterK_, secondo me no
<krabador> la stragrande maggioranza dei virus è per win
<misterK_> considerando che sono più utili antispy ecc
<krabador> diciamo che non esistono virus su linux
<misterK_> e i malware presi dal web ?
<krabador> idem
<arifan> oi, buonasera a tutti
<krabador> quelli già con chrome/firefox , nella stragrande maggioranza non li prendi neanche su win
<misterK_> io ne ho preso uno clamoroso... da pollo
<arifan> domandone: nessuno ha mai installato la 13.10 su un portatile con APU AMD A4-5000?
<arifan> o comunque qualsiasi altra vesione
<krabador> !uefi | arifan
<ubot-it> arifan: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<arifan> nessun problema con UEFI, la scheda video fa dannare... l'installer mi dice di procedere manualmente...
<krabador> devi mettere i catalyst
<arifan> krabador: Intendi dire che dopo installata, da linea di comando, devo installarmi i catalyst , ovviamente via il solito apt-get & c.
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/dmi/4458/dmi:AMDA4-5000APUwithRadeon(TM)HDGraphics/
<arifan> krabador: poichè con l'installer grafico mi si pianta nella schermata di selezione.
<arifan> krabador: sto guardando or ora il tuo link
<krabador> arifan, premi f6 in boot
<krabador> e seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> dovrebbe poi andare tutto bsns
<krabador> bene
<arifan> krabador: stò finendo di preparare la live su chiavetta USB, a minuti ti faccio sapere
<arifan> :-)
<akis24> sera
<misterK_> kraba per me è un po' ambiguo
<misterK_> il fatto dei nove mesi di aggiornamento per l'ultima versione
<krabador> misterK_, praticamente ci sono le lts , che sono supportate 5 anni
<krabador> le versioni intermedie , 9 mesi
<krabador> invitandoti a passare alla versione successiva
<misterK_> altrimenti o torni a quella prima
<misterK_> o rimani senza aggiornamenti
<krabador> si
<misterK_> quindi l'invito è ad un costo
<misterK_> giusto per farmi un po' di chiarezza
<krabador> costo... conviene aggiornare il sistema
<misterK_> ?
<krabador> si usufruisce delle ultime ottimizzazioni
<krabador> con le lts, il sistema rimane pressoché lo stesso
<scogiam95> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi, non voglio più usare windows, ho un problema con i driver proprietai amd , questo è il topic http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=571738
<krabador> ma aggiornato continuamente in sicurezza
<misterK_> ho capito ora..
<misterK_> il costo non si può sapere ?
<ilgigios> buonasera a tutti
<scogiam95> buona sera a tutti, ho un problema con i driver proprietari amd qualcuno può aiutarmi, ho aperto un topic ma non mi ha risposto nessuno http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=571738
<krabador> misterK_ ma quale costo
<arifan> krabador: nulla, o meglio, da boot e da GRUB no mi è possibile usare F6. La live si ferma dicendomi quanto segue: "The system is running in Low Graphiscs mode"
<krabador> arifan
<krabador> ti appare una schermata
<krabador> con un 'icona in basso?
<krabador> esattamente appena fatta partire in boot
<scogiam95> ragazzi nessuno?
<arifan> krabador: nessuna icona
<misterK_> frainteso
<krabador> arifan , puoi scegliere la lingua?
<krabador> misterK_, il sistema operativo è libero
<scogiam95> krabador, tu non sapresti cosa può essere?
<ilgigios> ciao qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi su una configurazione dei dns?
<scogiam95> ilgigios, spiegati meglio
<ilgigios> in windows ho questi prametri per far funzionare la connessione / sono in moldavia e devo settare su wundows questi paramenti altrimenti non funziona//
<ilgigios> scusate se ci sono errori ma uso una tastiera russa
<ilgigios> parametri per win
<ilgigios> local ip 192.168.1.5 subnet 255.255.255.0 gatewaypredefinito 192.168.1.1 dns prim 172.27.137.10 dns sec 172.71.137.20
<ilgigios> su  ubuntu 13.10 non riesco a mettere i dns
<krabador> ilgigios, clicca in alto a destra, nel task di network manager , modifica reti
<krabador> selezioni la rete
<ilgigios> cioe non c e lo dove iunserirlo o meglio dice di seprre i valori con una virgola ma ho provato
<scogiam95> ilgigios, lancia questo comando sudo gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<scogiam95> si dovrebbe aprire un file di testo
<ilgigios> ok un attimo che provo
<krabador> ilgigios, e puoi inserire i dns manuali
<scogiam95> prepend domain-name-servers 172.27.137.10,  172.71.137.20;
<ilgigios> arrivo si sta avviando ubuntu
<scogiam95> salva il file di testo e riavvia
<krabador> adsso da dove stai navigando?
<ilgigios> da windows
<ilgigios> ok cerco di spiegarmi bene
<ilgigios> sono su modifica conessione cavo 1
<ilgigios> impostazioni ipv4
<arifan> krabador: è in inglese perchè stò cercando di fare partire la live.
<krabador> la live, all'inizio fa scegliere la lingua
<krabador> e nello stesso punto puoi premere f6
<scogiam95> krabardor, ho installato i driver proprietari amd, perchè quelli open scaldano troppo, il monitor interno del portatile resta spento, mentre se collego un monitor con l'hdmi si vede e posso usare ubuntu, sapresti cosa fare, ho cercato ma niente
<krabador> e selezionare nomodeset
<ilgigios> indirizzo 192.168.1.4 maschera 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1
<ilgigios> su server dns ho messo i valori 172.27.137.10 , 172.27.137
<ilgigios> ..20
<ilgigios> ma non funziona
<krabador> disconnetti e connetti
<ilgigios> ho anche riavviato ma nulla
<krabador> arifan hai fatto la live con unetbootin
<krabador> ?
<ilgigios> i dns basta separarli da una , o ci vogliono spazi
<Shadows> cè qualcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Guest14413
<ubot-it> Guest14413: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ilgigios> scogiam95 ho disigtato questa stringa come mi hai detto gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<ilgigios> mi si e aperta una finestra
<Guest14413> ho scaricato ubuntu, ma al momento di installarlo non funziona, rimane bloccato alla schermata di caricamento (quella con la scritta "ubuntu" e le sfere che scorrono per intenderci
<Guest14413> utilizzo un acer aspire 5750G
<Guest14413> ho letteramente smontato la scheda di rete broadcom e impostato la VGA su dedicated dal bios
<krabador> Guest14413, che versione di ubuntu ?
<Guest14413> la 13
<krabador> 13 quale?
<Guest14413> 13.10
<krabador> allora mandala in boot, appena parte premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> vedi dove si blocca
<Guest14413> mi si blocca subito dopo la schermata della selezione lingua, e dopo aver premuto invio su installa ubuntu
<krabador> allora
<krabador> rimanda la in boot
<krabador> appena premuto invio su prova ubuntu
<krabador> appena parte la scritta ubuntu al centro
<krabador> premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> avrai il verbose mode
<krabador> ovvero scomparirà la scritta ubunru
<scogiam95> Krabador, Ho un portatile asus k54hr con vga hd7470m, ora ho problemi coni driver proprietari, potresti aiutarmi?
<krabador> ed avrai le stringhe del processo di caricamento
<krabador> scogiam95, hai catalyst control center?
<Guest14413> grazie mille kraba, poi provo... tra l'altro non so come mai, nemmeno mi funzionano i tasti fn e fa f2 ad f11 senza un perchè, pensa che ho addirittura formattato!
<Guest14413> sperando di risolvere entrambi i problemi ma nulla...
<krabador> Guest14413 , come hai riscontrato che non vanno, se non hai installato?
<Guest14413> entrando nel bios e premendo i vari tasti, ad esempio f10 per salvare ed uscire, non funzionano
<Guest14413> non funzionano nemmeno fn+ i vari tasti in win7 che sto utilizzando ora
<krabador> se non vanno in BIOS , il problema è fisico
<Guest14413> azz...
<Guest14413> vado a cena, a tra poco... grazie mille delle info kraba
<scogiam95> krabador, si ho il catalyst control center.
<krabador> quando lo attacchi in HDMI , prova a selezionare il monitor di default
<scogiam95> krabador, un'attimo che mi conneto a questa chat da android e faccio la prova
<scogiam95_> Krabador, sono entrato cosa devo fare
<krabador> carica il catalyst control center
<biofa> non riesco ad installere hedgewar 9.20
<biofa> dando cmake . fa errore
<scogiam95_> Krabador, sono nel catalyst control center
<krabador> !chat | biofa
<ubot-it> biofa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<biofa> ok
<scogiam95_> Krabador,  cosa faccio ora?
<krabador> cerca tra le opzioni monitor
<Guest14413> rieccomi
<misterK_> ma è normale che su ubuntu scarichi così lento ?
<misterK_> ieri ho scaricato l'lts su win in dieci minuti..
<krabador> misterK_ cosa stai scaricando , e da dove
<misterK_> oggi dopo più di un'ora è ancora al 10-20%
<misterK_> sto scaricando sempre ubuntu dal sito
<Guest14413> misterk io l'ho scaricato con utorrent e ci ho messo 20 minuti
<krabador> misterK_ per ubuntu sono consigliabili i torrenr
<scogiam95_> Krabador, non ci sono opzioni per impostare predefinito il secondo monitor,  ora ti posto una foto
<krabador> il server diretto può subire intasamenti
<Guest14413> torno tra poco, provo l'installazione
<misterK_> perfetto..torno su win e lo scarico sul torrent
<misterK_> (eppure anche ieri ho fatto il dl diretto)
<krabador> misterK_ puoi usare il torrent su ubuntu
<krabador> c'è il programma
<krabador> transmission
<krabador> spulcia, ogni tanto, quello che c'è dentro il sistema ....
<scogiam95> krabados, stop uppando un 4 screen, l'opzione per impostare un monitor preferito non c'è
<scogiam95> kabrador, eccone uno https://imageshack.com/i/06uo9cp
<scogiam95> kabrador, http://imageshack.com/a/img191/3700/ra3w.png
<scogiam95> kabrador, http://imageshack.com/a/img835/7306/r8i4.png http://imageshack.com/a/img22/4027/uuwp.png
<aedodue> ciao a tutti,ho tentato di caricare una versione base di ubuntu su un pc che non aveva più so,soo arrivato fino alla fine quando mi ha chiesto di estrarre il CD e di riavviare, fatto
<aedodue> è comparso il messaggio: error, attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0, enterin rescue mode ed ora sono in grub rescue, che fare?
<krabador> aedodue, l'hd di questo pc, quanti anni ha?
<aedodue> eh,è vecchiotto, è un western digital da 320 gb con un pentium 4 da 1,4 ghz
<krabador> aedodue, ripeti l'installazione
<aedodue> krabador: ci sto provando ma ogni volta che riavvio da d-rom mi riesce la stessa dicitura e rimane in attesa di un comando,come se fosse un prompt
<aedodue> cd.
<krabador> aedodue, assicurati che grub, durante l'installazione venga scritto in /dev/sda
<aedodue> kabador: eh.e come riavviare l'installazione se non mi esce da grub rescue?
<Barrnet> giorno a tutti
<Barrnet> ho un problema ad installare su un portatile arcaico con scheda video agp e 256mb di ram: l'installer ha una risoluzione più grande del monitor con risultato che l'output del terminale è troncato
<Barrnet> questo avviene sia con debian che con lubuntu
<Barrnet> niente, ho risolto :)
<aedodue> leonardo
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> sera
<vinc> Buonasera ragazzi, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per installare la mia stampante brother dcp 197c su ubuntu
<vinc> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4200876 ho seguito questa guida ma non va
<akis24> !stampanti | vinc
<ubot-it> vinc: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<vinc> ragazzi grazie per il vostro intervento. ma la mia non cè li
<akis24> vinc:  qui hanno risolto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4200876
<vinc> si ho visto, ho seguito la guida ma non va
<Fra_Supercar83> Buonasera a tutti
<Fra_Supercar83> e buon anno ovviamente :)
<Fra_Supercar83> ho una domanda da principiante... :p
<Fra_Supercar83> sto cercando di montare una chiavetta usb su cui ho appena installato un immagine di un disco avviabile (una versione di Ubuntu) con il comando dd
<Fra_Supercar83> appena provo però a montare il drive mi compare il messaggio di errore "dispositivo a blocchi /dev/sdc1 protetto da scrittura. Dispositivo montato in sola lettura"
<Fra_Supercar83> sapreste dirmi dove ho sbagliato???
<enzotib> Fra_Supercar83, se vuoi leggerlo, va bene anche così, se invece vuoi scriverlo, allora no
<giorgione> Salve a tutti. Vorrei installare Ubuntu 12.04.03 sul mio pc (ho già mast. il cd), ma prima mi occorre un'assicurazione. So già che U si può affiancare a XP sullo stesso HD. Il mio probl. è che ho 2 HD: sul I (da 160) ho due part. (una con  XP e l'altra per i dati); sul II (da 120) ho ugualmente due part. ( Win 2000 -per via che la mia scheda TV gira solo con questo SO- e dati). La mia dom. è: mi sarà consentito installarlo ass
<Fra_Supercar83> enzotib, vorrei anche scriverci sopra (no che sia indispensabile) mi piacerebbe capire però il perchè di questo messaggio
<enzotib> Fra_Supercar83, come hai creato l'immagine?
<enzotib> hai detto dd, però vorrei sapere qualcosa in più
<Fra_Supercar83> enzotib, si?
<Fra_Supercar83> enzotib, ho lanciato il seguente comando "dd if=immagine.iso of=/dev/sdc1"
<enzotib> Fra_Supercar83, iso non è un formato modificabile, è read-only per sua natura
<Fra_Supercar83> ah ok ma allora quale sarebbe il comando giusto da eseguire per installare un immagine iso su una chiavetta e renderla avviabile (ovviamente sto cercando di prendere confidenza con la linea di comando)
<Riccardone> Fra_Supercar83: dd
<Riccardone> Fra_Supercar83: man dd per saperne di più
<enzotib> Riccardone, ha usato dd
<Riccardone> enzotib: e non va ?
<krabador> Fra_Supercar83, dd if=nomeiso of=/dev/sdx
<Riccardone> ok, ma se crei la chiavetta con dd questa poi non la puoi montare ... e RAW formatted
<Riccardone> è
<Riccardone> conoscete per XBMC Media Center ?
<krabador> Riccardone, in quel modo, se si fa con una iso tipo di una distribuzione
<krabador> parte pressochè ovunque
<Fra_Supercar83> krabador, ho usato esattamente quel comando
<krabador> Fra_Supercar83, con quale iso?
<Fra_Supercar83> prima con Ubuntu 12.04 LTS e poi anche con una iso di Debian
<Riccardone> Fra_Supercar83: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=549644 una volta formattata con dd, la chiavetta è inutilizzabile con il mount ...
<Fra_Supercar83> Riccardone, grazie. Ma allora perchè quando utilizzo il Creatore Dischi di Avvio di Ubuntu poi riesco a montarla la chiavetta? Che comandi esegue quell'applicazione?
<Riccardone> Fra_Supercar83: dai un'occhiata a questa guida, non è specifica per ubuntu ma spiega bene https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media_(Italiano)
<krabador> Riccardone, per favore
<Riccardone> scusate l'OT
<krabador> Fra_Supercar83, se fai la chiavetta con dd, "dd if=immagine.iso of=/dev/sdc1" è sbagliato
<krabador> deve essere /dev/sdc
<Riccardone> krabador: lì vengono spiegate tutte le istruzione che probabilmente esegue il Creatore ... di Dischi è ovvio :)
<Riccardone> krabador: avrei voluto che ci fosse arrivato da solo :)
<Fra_Supercar83> krabador, ah quindi non devo installare la iso sulla partizione ma proprio sull'intero disco?? E se ci fossero più partizioni???
<Riccardone> Fra_Supercar83: esatto!
<Fra_Supercar83> non so se può significare qualcosa ma anche semplicemente montando il file iso con "sudo mount -o loop immagine.iso /mnt/iso" mi dà lo stesso errore di montaggio in sola lettura.
<u131064bit> buonasera a tutti
<u131064bit> E' normale avere sempre un core al 100% anche ad OS scarico?
<jester1-> nu
<u131064bit> e quindi?
<jester1-> controlla con top cosa lo suca
<u131064bit> come posso fare per risolvere?
<jester1-> u131064bit: d< terminale:top
<u131064bit> opera
<jester1-> disinstallala
<u131064bit> però guardando meglio noto questo fatto
<u131064bit> se vado in Monitor/processi leggo 16%
<u131064bit> se vado in Monitor/Risorse vedo una cpu sempre al massimo 100%
<jester1-> comincia a  disinstallarla poi vedi
<u131064bit> in top leggo 100,2% : 5642 gi        20   0 1753m 773m  63m R 100,2  4,9 169:06.36 opera
<jester1-> devi  andare  per esclusione, pirga opera
<jester1-> purga*
<arifan> krabador
<arifan> ho fatto la chiavetta con unetbotin
<connect> ciao ragazzi vorrei reinstallare ubunto nel pc ma prima vorrei fare una copia di windows per evitare di oerdere tutto sapreste dirmi come fare?
<jester1-> connect: winz ma pare permetta di fare dei dvd
<jester1-> ha l'utilità incorporata
<connect> ciao je grazie
<connect> innanzi tutto buon anno raga, poi vorrei capire bene come dovrei fare ad esempio io ho il pc nuovo con windows e ci vorrei installare ubuntu con partizione ma siccome ho paura di combinare danni vorrei fare la copia di windows
<connect> posso farlo giusto?
<jester1-> connect: lo fai da winz stesso
<jester1-> connect: comunque in fase installazione scegli installa accanto a winz
<jester1-> connect: ma prima guarda
<jester1-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester1-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<connect> ok ok vado a vedere di che si tratta anche perche nn so cosa sia winz
<jester1-> connect: abbreviazione di windows uindos in ammaregano
<connect> stavo legendo che microsoft gia da di per se dei modi per fare il backup
<connect> tipo qualcosa del genere je
<connect> http://windows.microsoft.com/it-it/windows/restore-computer-from-system-image-backup#1TC=windows-7
<connect> la seguo?
<jester1-> e che ti ho scritto sopra
<connect> si si
<jester1-> certo che segui visto che è assistenza ms
<connect> almeno mi tengo la copia
<jester1-> ti servono sempre i dvd di ripristino
<connect> che versione di linux mi consigli?
<jester1-> che piccì hai
<connect> pr 2.50-3.10 rm 8 + 2 hd 1000
<jester1-> pr 2.50-3.10  sarebbe?
<connect> processore :)
<jester1->  intel amd?
<connect> che va da 2.50 con turbo boost arriva a 3.10
<connect> intel core
<jester1-> direi kubuntu che è convenzionale altamente configurabile
<jester1-> desktop 64 bit (amd 46)
<jester1-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<connect> scusate si era stacc la connessione jeee pensi sia meglio di ubuntu?
<jester1-> direi kubuntu che è convenzionale altamente configurabile
<jester1-> desktop 64 bit (amd 46)
<jester1-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<connect> ok ok grazie come sempre
<connect> mi vado a coricare domani sera cerco di fare il tutto
<connect> grazie e buona notte ragazzi
<connect> BUON 2014
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-03
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<aedodue> salve a tutti,sono finalmente riuscito a far ripartire un vecchio pentium 4 il cui so era morto, il problema è che partendo da un disco di installazione minima e scegliendo poi xubuntu desktop ora mi compare solo lil prompt dei comandi dhcppco tty1 e fatto il login rimane in attesa dei comndi, che debbo fare?
<glpiana> aedodue, dopo il login, prova a scrivere: X
<glpiana> aedodue, mi raccomando X maiuscola. vedi se parte una interfaccia quadrettata con un X che puoi spostare col mouse. se lo fa, premi ctrl+alt+f1 per tornare a tty1 e interrompi con ctrl+c. se non lo fa, prendi nota di quanto appare a schermo, almeno approssimativamente
<aedodue> ok, mi dice che manca X e di installarlo, ora lo sta facendo
<glpiana> aedodue, ok
<glpiana> aedodue, poi vediamo di capire che altro manca. ma lascia che finisca di installare X
<glpiana> aedodue, tu avevi installato xubuntu-desktop?
<aedodue> glpiana :perfetto, grazie intanto
<aedodue> si, avevo installato xubntu desktop
<aedodue> ok,pare abbia finito
<glpiana> aedodue, ok, ora la cosa più semplice è riavviare e vedere se ha installato un desktop manager. quindi premi ctrl+alt+canc e vediamo se al riavvio è già in grafica
<aedodue> niente da fare,riparte sempre con il prompt dei comandi
<glpiana> aedodue, prova a scrivere: startx
<aedodue> fatto,compare in alto a destra una finestra bianca con il prompt dei comandi ma bloccato e non fa altro
<glpiana> aedodue, ctrl+alt+f1 e torna a tty. premi ctrl+c per riavere il prompt dei comandi
<aedodue> fatto,che sia il caso di ritentare l'instalazione? l'unico dubbio che mi viene è quando in fase di installazione mi chiede come usare l'HDD presente, avendo solo xubuntu come so io scelgo di usare tutto l'HDD, è corretto?
<glpiana> aedodue, non è il caso di reinstallare. scrivi: dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<massy> domanda: su un pc nuovo, con uefi boot, ho trovato il sistema di installare ubuntu 12.04. ma al riavvio non parte il sistema operativo, ho  cercato in
<massy> rete qualcosa e ho letto che forse la 12.04 nn è predisposta per l'uefi
<massy> sarà vero?
<glpiana> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<glpiana> massy, la guida parla anche di 12.04
<massy> glpiana: grazie perche così tolgo windows di mwezzo oppure doppia partizione
<aedodue> glpiana: mi dice che -1 è una opzioe sconosciuta per dpkg
<glpiana> aedodue, è una elle minuscola, non un uno
<massy> cavoli ecco dove ho sbagliato io avevo installato versione 64bit di ubuntu ma al boot nn ho dato uefi ma l'altro senza uefi ecco perche nn me lo ha
<massy> installato mannaggia
<aedodue> ok, riporta ii grep versione 2.14-3, lightdm nessuna
<glpiana> aedodue, oki, ma la prossima volta mettici pure il pipe ( | )
<glpiana> aedodue, scrivi: sudo pt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<aedodue> mi dice pt-get comando non trovato
<glpiana> scusami, ho mancato una "a": sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<aedodue> glpiana:tranquillo, sono io lo zozzone ignorante di questo mondo :-), comunque ora sta scaricando, speriamo bene va!
<glpiana> aedodue, però tu avevi detto di averlo installato sto pacchetto
<aedodue> glpiana: si, effettivamente ad un certo puto dell'installazione mi aveva chiesto se volevo installarlo e avevo confermato,ma è da due giorni che mi sta facendo impazzire sto pc!
<glpiana> oki, attendiamo che termini e poi continuiamo
<pac> buongiorno e buon anno
<pac> ho delle difficoltà con l'applicazione ardesia fino alla 11.10 andava ma con la 13.10 parate ma poi si blocca. Ci sono consigli?
<glpiana> pac, avviala da terminale e quando si blocca vedi se nel terminale appare qualcosa
<pac> glpiana: ci provo subito grazie
<massy> salve
<massy> glpiana mi puoi ruimandare qule link riguardo uefi
<glpiana> !uefi | massy
<ubot-it> massy: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<massy> grazie per il conto vuoi fattura a 120 anni o millenni?
<massy> auhauhauha
<pac> glpiana: pasquale@pasquale-LIFEBOOK-T900:~$ ardesia Enabled Device in screen 2. 0x8bbfe20: "Virtual core pointer" (Type: 0)
<glpiana> massy, tranquillo, vengo a prendermeli da solo i soldi :D
<glpiana> pac, è il messaggio che da quando si blocca?
<pac> glpiana: appare questo e si bln occa tutto per riprendere le attività devo fare un giro dell'oca
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, non conosco il programma quindi andrò un po' per tentativi
<pac> glpiana: proviamo
<glpiana> pac, hai detto che lo usavi in precedenza su altra versione. hai mantenuto le stesse directory di impostazioni?
<pac> glpiana: sono su kubuntu ora prima ero su ubuntu non so se incide questo
<glpiana> pac, non lo so neanche io, ma mi interessa sapere se hai tenuto la stessa home, gli stessi dati o se hai una configurazione nuova
<pac> glpiana: è tutto nuovo
<drox_> Ragazzi salve e per cominciare buon anno, io vorrei sapere se c'è il modo di modificare la dimensione dei caratteri che si inseriscono nei pdf editabili
<drox_> grazie
<glpiana> pac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ardesia/+bug/1227121
<glpiana> drox_, probabile che tu debba guardare nelle impostazioni dell'editor che utilizzi
<pac> glpiana: grazie ma sono debole in inglese me la cavo molto meglio con il francese!
<glpiana> pac, http://code.google.com/p/ardesia/issues/detail?id=60
<glpiana> pac, eh eh
<glpiana> pac, ascolta, su kubuntu hai gli effetti video abilitati?
<pac> glpiana: dici cubo e altre cosette simili?
<glpiana> pac, sì, ombre, animazioni e cazzatelle varie
<glpiana> pac, se non ne sei certo, controlla nelle impostazioni di sistema, effetti desktop
<glpiana> se sono abilitati, disabilitali (dovrebbe essere ctrl+shift+F12) e vedi se ardesia funziona
<glpiana> pac, se ancora non va, attendi che venga rilasciato un fix per il bug in questione
<drox_> glpiana: già guardato e non ho trovato nulla grezie lo stesso
<pac> glpiana: si qualcosa c'è dovrei cercarli e disatticarli ad uno ad uno o c'è una procedura per farlo contemporaneamente
<glpiana> pac, te l'ho detto, ctrl+alt+F12
<pac> glpiana: temo che non esca niente ho scritto all'autore e non mi ha mai risposto e non esiste qualcosa di simile ho provato anche con wine ma peggio ancora
<glpiana> pac, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<drox_> glpiana: l'unica cosa che si avvivcina alla possibilità di modificare il testo si trova nella sezione edit e mi mette questo comando da riga di comando kate --use --line %l --column %c
<drox_> glpiana: idea di come modificarlo per diminuire i carattere? Ho ricontrollato ma per definire il carattere e l asua dimensione nisba! :(
<glpiana> drox_, non ho mai fatto nulla di simile, usi kate per editare i pdf?
<drox_> glpiana: penso di si... Io ho installato okular e di default per editare i pdf edittabili nella sezione edit mi ha messo quel comando
<glpiana> pac, scusa era shift+alt+f12
<glpiana> pa, era alt+shift+f12
<glpiana> pac, era alt+shift+f12
<pac> glpiana: ho dovuto resettare
<pac> glpiana: appare un cursore
<glpiana> pac, non era il caso, bastava dare ctrl+alt+f7 e tornavi alla schermata grafica
<drox_> glpiana: adesso io editto i pdf ceh mi servono per lavoro, sono geometra, ma le scritte sono enormi ed escono dai campi impostati quando nascondo i moduli...
<pac> glpiana: grazie ma cosa devo fare in qualla schermata
<glpiana> pac, niente, ho sbagliato a dirti i tasti
<glpiana> pac, provo sto ardesia e torno e ti dico qualcosa
<Shien> scusate ma non mi rileva la webcam, sapete come risolvere questa situazione? Grazie in anticipo
<glpiana> pac, niente da fare. non posso abilitare il composite su questa macchina, per cui non posso far girare ardesia
<pac> glpiana: niente ti ringrazio mi dispiace perché è l'unica applicazione che svolge questo compito
<glpiana> pac, due cose puoi fare: o aspetti un fix oppure provi una versione diversa, disinstallando quella che hai ora e mettendone una precedente
<pac> glpiana: aspetto non sarò mica l'unico utilizzatore! posso osare un altro quesito?
<glpiana> pac, certo, ma io sto andando a fumare :)
<pac> glpiana: intanto lo scrivo allora
<pac> glpiana: digitanto in qualsiasi ambiente un testo spesso mi ritrovo con il cursore che sta scrivendo in una sezione diversa e mi tocca cancellare e rifare tutto!
<aedodue> glpiana: finalmente ho il desktop,grazie mille!
<glpiana> aedodue, :)
<glpiana> pac, non so dirti  a cosa sia dovuto. puoi porvare ad entrare come guest e a vedere se si comporta nello stesso modo. se il comportamento è diverso, resetta il tuo kde rinominando la directory nascosta .kde nella tua home
<pac> glpiana: cosa intendi per resettare
<glpiana> pac, riportarlo alle condizioni originali senza alcuna personalizzazione
<and67> ciao, sono nuovo del mondo linux. ho istallato ubuntu 12.04 lts su un vecchio PC. ho problemi di istallazione con questo pacchetto: he following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-image-generic-lts-raring: Depends: linux-image-3.8.0-34-generic but it is not installed. ql puo' darmi una mano? grazie.
<glpiana> and67, scrivi in un terminale: uname -a
<glpiana> and67, copi qui quello che esce
<and67> ok come si lancia il terminale?
<glpiana> and67, lo trovi tra le applicazioni, sotto gli accessori
<alfred> ciao
<alfred> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su un portatile sony vaio. non funzionano più i tasti seconda funzione della tastiera: "volume audio" e "luminosità schermo". qualcuno può aiutarmi a ripristinarli per piacere?
<glpiana> alfred, non funzionano più in seguito a cosa?
<alfred> in seguito all'installazione di ubuntu
<glpiana> alfred, quindi su ubuntu non hanno mai funzionato?
<alfred> esatto
<glpiana> alfred, dal tuo precedente messaggio non si capiva
<alfred> da quando ho istallato ubuntu ho perso quelle due funzioni.
<alfred> scusa. scrivere non è semplice.
<glpiana> alfred, non le hai perse. non le hai mai avute sotto ubuntu. immagino che con windows i tasti funzionino ancora perfettamente
<alfred> si. a dire il vero io ho deciso di eliminare windows definitivamente. ora ho solo ubuntu sul mio pc. esiste un modo per ripristinare quelle funzioni??
<alfred> cmq in windows hanno sempre funzionato fino al momento di installare ubuntu.
<glpiana> alfred, possiamo provare. apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<alfred> fatto
<glpiana> alfred, ti aprirà un editor di testo al cui interno vedrai il contenuto del file /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> alfred, cerca la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<alfred> no.
<glpiana> alfred, spiega
<alfred> come ti posto il contenuto del terminale
<alfred> ?
<glpiana> !paste | alfred
<ubot-it> alfred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683718/
<glpiana> alfred, hai ubuntu o qualche altra versione?
<alfred> ubuntu 13.10
<glpiana> e non c'è gksu? bah. installiamolo: sudo apt-get install gksu
<alfred> cosa è gksu?
<cristian_c> !info gksu
<ubot-it> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<sin> hola!perchè ubuntu non mi riconosce il cellulare?
<alfred> ho digitato sudo apt-get install gksu e ora mi chiede la password sul terminale. ma non digita alcun carattere!!
<glpiana> sin, dacci dei dettagli
<glpiana> alfred, corretto. scrivi con fiducia e premi invio
<alfred> sul terminale non digita più nessun carattere sul rigo: "[sudo] password for alfredo:"
<alfred> che è successo?
<glpiana> alfred, è corretto. scrivi anche se non vedi e premi invio
<alfred> ah
<sin> ubuntu 13.10,il mio cell mi dice che sono connesso mentre il so non riesce ad aprire la periferica
<alfred> ho capito
<glpiana> alfred, non è successo nulla
<alfred> ok
<glpiana> sin, che cellulare hai?
<alfred> cosa è "graphical frontend to su."?
<sin> samsung gt s 5830i
<glpiana> alfred, interfaccia grafica per su, che sarebbe il comando per eseguire operazioni di amministrazione
<glpiana> sin, sarebbe uno smartphone? con che sistema?
<alfred> e come mai non era installato sul mio ubuntu?
<glpiana> alfred, boh, mica l'ho installato io
<alfred> secondo te?
<alfred> ah. beh io ho eseguito l'installazione da cd ubuntu
<alfred> cmq ho fatto
<glpiana> alfred, procediamo, ridai il comando di prima
<sin> android,si smartfone.prima con il 12.10 lo riconosceva.nn mi vorrei sbagliare ma non lo riconosce dopo un aggiornamento.nn dirmi quale
<alfred> questo: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> alfred, sì, quello
<glpiana> sin, che versione di android?
<sin> spe ti mando prima una cosa
<cristian_c> sin, sul telefono è scritto che versione precisamente utilizzi
<alfred> posto il grub ...- gedit?
<glpiana> alfred, no, cerca la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<sin> si voglio però inviarvi il messagio di sistema
<glpiana> alfred, quando l'hai trovata la modifichi in questo modo: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<glpiana> !paste | sin
<ubot-it> sin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> alfred, al posto di vendor scrivi sony
<alfred> allora ho trovato la riga
<alfred> questa
<alfred> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<alfred> ?
<glpiana> alfred, sì, modificala in: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=sony"
<alfred> ok. (NB: c'è anche questa:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash")
<jester1-> 'ngiorno
<alfred> la ignoro?
<glpiana> alfred, lo so che c'è anche quella
<alfred> ok scusa
<glpiana> alfred, io ti ho detto di modificare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<alfred> ok
<alfred> fatto. ho sostituito la frase.
<alfred> che devo fare cliccare su salva?
<glpiana> alfred, oki, salva il file e chiudi gedit
<glpiana> alfred, torna nel terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<alfred> fatto
<and67> scusa glpiana ma non riesco a trovare le applicazioni, esiste l'icona system setting ma non ci sono gli accessori...
<glpiana> alfred, metti su pastebin l'output del comando
<glpiana> and67, hai l'interfaccia con la barra a sinistra?
<and67> si
<glpiana> and67, clicca in alto a sinistra e nella barra scrivi "term"
<glpiana> and67, ti apparirà il temrinale. cliccaci sopra per avviarlo
<sin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683778/
<glpiana> sin, vabbè. adesso rispondi alla domanda di prima?
<and67> bene
<glpiana> and67, ora dai il comando: uname -a                e copia qui cosa esce
<sin> android 2.3.6   kernel 2.6.35.7
<jester1-> bello vecio
<and67> ecco il responso: labs@ubuntu:~$ uname -a Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 15:31:16 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux labs@ubuntu:~$ ^C
<glpiana> sin, il telefono in questione ha la sd esterna?
<alfred> glpiana scusa forse ho sbagliato. forse col copia e incolla era lasciato il precedente comando. puoi dare un occhiata tu per piacere?
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683794/
<sin> si
<glpiana> alfred, a posto, prova a riavviare e vediamo che fa
<alfred> ok
<glpiana> and67, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> and67, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non te la mostra
<glpiana> sin, e il telefono, una volta collegato, mostra l'omino verde e il pulsante per attivare la memoria di massa?
<sin> si,tutto fatto il cell.mi dice che sono connesso mentre ubuntu mi manda quel messaggio lì
<glpiana> sin, se lo hai fatto ora, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<sin> vado
<and67> ok
<glpiana> and67, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade            e metti su pastebin quello che esce a schermo
<glpiana> !paste | and67
<ubot-it> and67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6683809/
<glpiana> sin, prova a collegarlo ad un'altra porta usb
<sin> bene
<alfred> ciao glpiana. riavviato il pc. ho provato ma i tasti in questione non funzionano.
<glpiana> alfred, allora riapri il file di prima e leviamo la modifica fatta: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<alfred> (NB: i tasti di cui parlo sono i second function!! )
<alfred> ok
<alfred> devo lasciare scritto questo: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<glpiana> alfred, sì
<sin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6683820/
<glpiana> alfred, salvi, chiudi gedit e riadi sudo update-grub
<alfred> riadi?
<glpiana> alfred, ridai
<glpiana> sin, ora la vede?
<alfred> ok fatto
<glpiana> alfred, riavvia per sicurezza
<alfred> si
<sin> adesso funziona ,però mi sa che ho un problema di porte
<glpiana> sin, facile che sia questione di tipo di usb
<and67> ok fatto, messo su pastebin
<glpiana> and67, copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina in modo che possiamo vedere anche noi
<sin> possibile che si siano un pò "allentate"?l'innesto?
<marco_x> ciao a tutti, ho attaccato il mio pc tramite hdmi al televisore, però l'immagine non è messa bene, perchè i bordi di sinistra e di destra sono tagliati, come se lo schermo fosse troppo piccolo, come posso sistemare? Si può fare una calibrazione del video?
<and67> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6683809/
<glpiana> and67, hai sbagliato numero
<cristian_c> marco_x, prova a controllare la risoluzione e l'aspect ratio
<and67> si scusate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683830/
<sin> grazie gente ,a presto!!!!
<glpiana> and67, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f instal
<glpiana> and67, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install         con due elle
<marco_x> cristian_c, dove su "monitor"?
<and67> e poi confermo con S
<cristian_c> marco_x, prova
<glpiana> and67, prima metti su pastebin quello che appare
<marco_x> cristian_c, l'unico modo in cui riesco ad avere l'immagine centrata è abbassando la risoluzione
<cristian_c> marco_x, apri un terminale
<alfred_> ciao
<marco_x> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> marco_x, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> marco_x, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<marco_x> ok
<alfred_> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> alfred_, sì
<marco_x> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/qS2BMbwW
<alfred_> devo verificare qualcosa?
<glpiana> alfred_, no, volevo solo rimettere le cose come stavano
<glpiana> alfred_, visto che il tentativo è fallito
<cristian_c> marco_x, stai utilizzando due schermi?
<alfred_> vabene.
<marco_x> cristian_c, si, uno è staccato però
<and67> ok, ci sta mettendo un po' a caricare la pagina di pastebin...in generale tutto il sistema sembra un po' lento...
<cristian_c> DFP1 connected primary 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 708mm x 398mm
<cristian_c> CRT1 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<cristian_c> mmmm, non tanto
<glpiana> and67, ma hai già dato conferma al comando di prima?
<alfred_> non hai altre idee?
<glpiana> marco_x, risultano entrambi collegati
<glpiana> alfred_, no
<alfred_> quindi tu finisci qui con me?
<cristian_c> alfred_, ma parli del problema della luminosità?
<alfred_> si
<cristian_c> alfred_, modello di pc?
<alfred_> luminosità schermo e volume audio
<alfred_> sony vaio vgn fs 485 b
<marco_x> cristian_c, ho provato a spegnere, staccare l'altro monitor, ora a risoluzione + alta l'immagine è giusta, solo che ho delle fastidiossimi linee orizzontali tipo glitch su alcune parti dello schermo, che vanno a intermittenza
<glpiana> cristian_c, ha un vaio in cui non funziona i tasti fn
<cristian_c> alfred_, ma solo con i tasti o anche da interfaccia grafica?
<glpiana> and67, vado a pranzo. continuiamo dopo
<alfred_> volume audio aumento e diminuisco sulla barra nera in alto.
<cristian_c> marco_x, quali driver stai usando?
<marco_x> ho installato quelli stabili dal sito dell'amd
<and67> ok buon appetito, grazie
<and67> intanto
<alfred_> per luminosità schermo nell impostazioni sistema non trovo il comando. e quindi non lo posso regolare
<cristian_c> marco_x, e forse è quella la causa dei tuoi problemi
<marco_x> cristian_c, quali devo usare?
<cristian_c> alfred_, il comando c'è, ma lo puoi fare anche tramite interfaccia grafica
<alfred_> si. dell'audio il comando c'è.
<alfred_> ma con i tasti second function era molto più comodo e veloce. perciò cercavo di ripristinarliQ
<alfred_> !
<cristian_c> marco_x, quelli presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu, non scaricare roba esterna
<alfred_> non è possibile?
<marco_x> cristian_c, posso installarli direttamente, o prima devo disintallare questi?
<cristian_c> alfred_, ma prima va capito se funziona da interfaccia grafica, no?
<cristian_c> alfred_, almeno per regolarla da lì
<cristian_c> marco_x, disinstalla questi
<cristian_c> marco_x, anzi devi ripristinare un po' di cose
<alfred_> si. il comando audio è presente in interfaccia grafica. e funziona perfettamente.
<marco_x> cristian_c, cerco una guida sul disinstallare i driver
<cristian_c> alfred_, io sto parlando della luminostà
<alfred_> mentre  per la luminosità schermo non sono riuscito a trovare nessun comando nemmeno in interfaccia grafica!!!!
<alfred_> ah. ok. non avevo afferrato.
<alfred_> no la luminosità schermo non c'è.
<alfred_> almeno io non l'ho trovata.
<cristian_c> alfred_, quale *buntu hai installato?
<alfred_> 13.10
<cristian_c> alfred_, ok, ma con quale ambiente, quale versione?
<alfred_> non so rispondere.
<alfred_> 32bit
<alfred_> ho scaricato e masterizzato l'immagine iso dal sito ubuntu. nb: l'ho prima verificata con quella procedura strana con tutti quei numerini per verificare se il download fosse andato bene!!!
<cristian_c> mapreri, aspetta
<cristian_c> marco_x, aspetta
<alfred_> infine l'ho installato direttamente sul pc. eliminando definitivamente windows.
<cristian_c> marco_x, meno paciocchi con guide, meglio è
<jester-> alfred_: bella vaccata
<cristian_c> alfred_, apri un terminale
<alfred_> cioè?
<alfred_> jester: che significa bella vaccata?
<jester-> eliminare winz è idea talebana
<alfred_> why?
<alfred_> (terminale aperto)
<alfred_> jester-: perchè secondo te è unidea talebana?
<jester-> alfred_: i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi sarebbe come rottamare la macchina dopo aver preso la moto, o viceversa
<cristian_c> alfred_, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<alfred_> quindi consigli (se si ha l'hardware opportuno) di tenere sempre win?
<cristian_c> marco_x, ancora un attimo
<cristian_c> alfred_, sì, magari in dual boot
<alfred_> cristian_c: viene fuori la scritta ubuntu
<alfred_> ok grazie per il consiglio.
<cristian_c> marco_x, con quale metodo li hai installati?
<cristian_c> alfred_, allora usi unity
<alfred_> ok
<alfred_> cosa è unity?
<marco_x> ho scaricato l'ubuntu amd catalyst installer
<marco_x> cristian_c, che penso ti scarichi lo stesso zip del sito
<cristian_c> !unity | alfred_
<ubot-it> alfred_: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> marco_x, e poi che hai fatto?
<marco_x> cristian_c, avviato, mi ha chiesto la versione che volevo installare e ho installato la stabile
<cristian_c> marco_x, ma che formato aveva?
<alfred_> (grazie cristian_c leggerò con più attenzione dopo.)
<cristian_c> marco_x, hai aperto lo .zip e...
<marco_x> cristian_c, l'installer è un deb normale, fa tutto lui, cerca ed installa il driver giusto per la scheda video, ho usato quello
<alfred_> cmq jester- io ho un piccolo HD di 50GB e inoltre ho avuto problemi con xp che il supporto microsoft non mi ha saputo risolvere. perciò ho deciso di eliminarlo
<cristian_c> alfred_, mi dicono da dietro le quinte che quel portatile ha problemi anche con winz  e tasti fn. Sul sistema installato originale c'è l'applicazione sony altrimenti non funge
<alfred_> anche in considerazione del fatto che ad aprile 2014 il supporto per xp da microsoft sarà chiuso
<jester-> alfred_: poi ognuno fa quel che crede
<marco_x> cristian_c, intendevo che secondo me l'installer scarica il pacchetto dal sito, solo che poi fa tutto  lui
<cristian_c> marco_x, ok, è un .deb quindi, sicuro?
<jester-> alfred_: sa di pc un o vegiotto o sbaglio
<marco_x> cristian_c, si
<alfred_> ok cristian_c . grazie per la info. da questo devo dedurre che non posso ripristinare le due second function in questione?
<alfred_> si jester- l'ho acquistato nel 2006.
<cristian_c> marco_x, ma è un deb o altro?
<marco_x> cristian_c, è un deb
<cristian_c> marco_x, ok
<cristian_c> marco_x, apri un terminale
<jester-> ha cira 80 anni paragonato a noi umani
<cristian_c> alfred_, prima vediamo se si regola da gui
<jester-> avra anche poca ram
<alfred_> :) si proprio così. però con ubuntu posso tenerlo ancora. senza dover comprarne uno nuovo per ora
<alfred_> ho 1gb di ram fortunatamente
<jester-> alfred_: serve lubuntu
<jester-> sfatiamo il mito che qualsiasi linux ringiovanisca la nonna
<alfred_> e sai che ho notato da quando ho installato ubuntu: che non diventa più incandescente.
<alfred_> il portatile resta fresco e è anche più veloce di xp
<cristian_c> alfred_, su quel pc preistorico unity è troppo pesante
<alfred_> ok. però non succede niente di strano da quando l'ho installato.
<jester-> alfred_: e ripiega sulla 12.04 che dalla 13.04 la retrocompatiblità hw è stata ridotta
<alfred_> mi consigliate di cambiare allora?
<jester-> per quello non ti vanno i tasti fn
<cristian_c> alfred_, di cambiare ambiente grafico , sicuramente
<cristian_c> unity non mi sembra adatto
<alfred_> eh si prurtoppo. secondo te con 12.04 quei tasti second fn li recupero?
<cristian_c> marco_x, ora ti indico i comandi
<alfred_> ok cristian_c  che significa cambiare ambiente grafico?
<cristian_c> alfred_, installa lubuntu
<cristian_c> o xubuntu
<alfred_> ok. allora proverò.
<cristian_c> alfred_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<alfred_> posso provare in avvio live ora che ho ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alfred_, prova
<alfred_> ok
<cristian_c> ma non ho capito che vuoi fare, esattamente
<alfred_> per ora volevo ripristinare i tast second fn
<cristian_c> marco_x, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<Kiw0> ciao
<cristian_c> marco_x, dimmi quando hai eseguito questo passo
<alfred_> se non ho capito male, secondo te non c'è soluzione?
<marco_x> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> alfred_, non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci
<cristian_c> marco_x, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kiw0> come sono settati proprietario e gruppo della cartella /usr ?
<marco_x> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> marco_x, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<alfred_> mi riferisco al ripristino della funzionalità dei tasti second function di luminosità schermo e volume audio
<marco_x> cristian_c, 64
<cristian_c> Kiw0, come mai?
<cristian_c> alfred_, ripeto, se sei su unity devi cercare le impostazioni su unity
<Kiw0> c'è virtual box che mi da un errore e credo che dica che vuole /usr con root
<cristian_c> marco_x, sicuro?
<marco_x> cristian_c, si
<Kiw0> ma io quella cartella la ho come proprietario e gruppo me stesso
<cristian_c> Kiw0, mi sembra giusto
<alfred_> non me l'avevi mica detto. cmq va bene. ma che significa cercare le impostazioni su Unity?
<cristian_c> Kiw0, posta il messaggio di errore completo
<cristian_c> marco_x, ok
<Kiw0> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=48224
<cristian_c> marco_x, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core
<Kiw0> è questo
<Kiw0> Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT).
<marco_x> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> Kiw0, spiega tutto il contesto
<cristian_c> marco_x, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marco_x> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> mmmm
<Kiw0> cristian_c: il messaggio di errore è Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT).
<cristian_c> marco_x, sudo reboot
<cristian_c> alfred_, un attimo, che ti dico
<alfred_> si
<marco_x> cristian_c, ok, poi dovrebbe andare la risoluzione ecc?
<Kiw0> leggendo il forum sembra che basti cambiare proprietario e gruppo di /usr in root
<Kiw0> ma non vorrei fare danni
<cristian_c> Kiw0, serve il contesto, spiega esattamente cosa stavi facendo e qual'è la tua configurazione
<Kiw0> ah
<cristian_c> marco_x, prova
<Kiw0> beh ho scsaticato una macchina virtuale
<marco_x> cristian_c, ok grazie
<Kiw0> con android
<cristian_c> marco_x, più che altro stai ripulendo
<Kiw0> e volevo provarla su virtualbox
<cristian_c> Kiw0, ok
<cristian_c> Kiw0, poi?
<Kiw0> poi l'ho montata e mi ha dato quell'errore
<cristian_c> !info indicator-brightness
<ubot-it> Package indicator-brightness does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> alfred_, mi è venuta un'idea
<alfred_> si
<alfred_> quale?
<cristian_c> Kiw0, puoi spiegarmi esattamente i passi che hai eseguito in virtualbox?
<cristian_c> alfred_, apri la dash di unity
<alfred_> cosa è la dash?
<cristian_c> lol
<Kiw0> semplicemnte dato che si trattava di un file .ova
<Kiw0> ho fatto file->importa applicazione virtuale
<cristian_c> alfred_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario
<cristian_c> Kiw0, e gli .ova sono compatibili con virtualbox?
<Kiw0> si
<Kiw0> infatti me lo ha caricato
<Kiw0> senza errori
<cristian_c> Kiw0, continua
<Kiw0> e vedo la macchina
<Kiw0> faccio avvia
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> ok
<Kiw0> e spunta l'errore
<cristian_c> Kiw0, posta una schermata
<Kiw0> ok
<Kiw0> per le immagini dove posto?
<alfred_> ok ho capito
<cristian_c> !image | Kiw0
<ubot-it> Kiw0: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> alfred_, aperta?
<alfred_> ai
<alfred_> si
<cristian_c> alfred_, digita ad esempio: brightness nel campo di ricerca
<alfred_> si
<cristian_c> oppure: luminosità
<Kiw0> cristian_c: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qh3p5r82yccmcwt/Schermata%20da%202014-01-03%2012%3A57%3A08.png?m=
<alfred_> ok l'ho trovata
<alfred_> la luminosità da interfaccia grafica l'ho trovata. grazie.
<alfred_> cmq riguardo ai tasti second function non si può fare niente in ubuntu unity? ho capito bene? qundi è inutile che pongo di nuovo questa domanda di nuovo?
<cristian_c> Kiw0, non vedo errori relativi a /usr
<Kiw0> no quello l'ho detto io cercando in rete l'errore
<cristian_c> alfred_, prima controlla che funzioni da gui
<cristian_c> Kiw0, ah
<alfred_> cosa è gui?
<Kiw0> cristian_c: qui http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/failed-to-load-vmmr0-r0-verr_suplib_owner_not_root-907537/
<cristian_c> Kiw0, ok, apri utenti e gruppi
<cristian_c> Kiw0, comunque, ti chiedo di non postare link esterni in questo canale
<Kiw0> ok
<cristian_c> esterni a ubuntu
<cristian_c> alfred_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interfaccia_grafica
<cristian_c> Kiw0, a parte wikipedia, a volte :P
<Kiw0> :P
<cristian_c> che è un dizionario, in pratica
<Kiw0> ma cristian_c la tua cartella  /usr come è settata?
<cristian_c> Kiw0, come la tua , proprietario: root, gruppo: root
<Kiw0> no la mia no
<cristian_c> lol
<Kiw0> la mia è me e gruppo me
<cristian_c> Kiw0, hai pacioccato?
<Kiw0> no
<Kiw0> infatti è quello che non capisco
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<Kiw0> metto root ad entrambi quindi?
<cristian_c> se non ci mette mano dovrebbe essere come la mia
<cristian_c> *ci si
<cristian_c> alfred_, ma da gui funge?
<alfred_> si
<cristian_c> alfred_, bene
<user> salve
<cristian_c> alfred_, quindi è soltanto un problema di tasti
<cristian_c> :D
<user> cerco i driver
<alfred_> sia luminosità schermo che volume audio funzionano
<alfred_> si
<user> per wifi
<alfred_> solo un problema di tasti
<user> per linux
<glpiana> !enter | user
<ubot-it> user: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Kiw0> ho installato il sistema 3 gg fa e ho solo sclerato un po' con la stampante...
<alfred_> il sistema funziona allla perfezione.
<cristian_c> alfred_, apri il tool riguardante i tasti funzione
<user> io cerco i driver wifi esterni
<user> netger
<alfred_> ah. e come si fa?
<glpiana> user, per un adattatore wifi usb?
<Kiw0> cristian_c: beh se faccio sudo chown root:root /usr  non avrei problemi vero?
<electricbass> Buongiorno sul mio pc che girava con HD collegato a sata1 ho aggiunto un altro HD da 80gb per avere più spazio
<alfred_> forse "inserimento testo" in "impostazione di sistema"?
<electricbass> Buongiorno il mio PCUS aveva Linux 12.04lts su hardware disk collegato a sata1
<cristian_c> alfred_, apri la dash
<alfred_> forse tastiera
<alfred_> si
<cristian_c> Kiw0, prova
<electricbass> Ho aggiunto poi un altro ho collegato sulla Ide che aveva dentro un altra installazione Linux di altro utente
<cristian_c> Kiw0, però non so se è ricorsivo
<cristian_c> alfred_, sì, tastiera
<cristian_c> alfred_, aperto?
<electricbass> Morale ora vede solo hard disk su Ide con Linux dell'altro utente
<alfred_> si
<alfred_> aperto
<cristian_c> alfred_, ok
<glpiana> electricbass, i casi sono due: o imposti da bios del pc l'avvio da disco sata oppure riconfiguri grub sul disco ide
<Kiw0> cristian_c: ma ho visto che le cartelle dentro sono root
<Kiw0> forse non tutte
<cristian_c> Kiw0, ok
<Kiw0> cmq così non funziona
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> Kiw0, cioè?
<Kiw0> niente fa come prmia
<Kiw0> prima
<electricbass> Glpiana nel bios non si vede più il mio vecchio sata
<glpiana> electricbass, controlla bene le impostazioni dei dischi. impossibile che non venga visto un disco collegato
<alfred_> crq
<glpiana> electricbass, e se lo hai montato tu il disco ide, controlla anche di aver riattaccato correttamente l'alimentazione e il cavo sata
<alfred_> cristian_c: sto dando un occhiata, ma non capisco al volo
<alfred_> ho trovato una voce in "scorciatoie"
<alfred_> "audio media"
<cristian_c> Kiw0, allora non era quello il problema
<cristian_c> Kiw0, hai riavviato?
<electricbass> Gloriana provo a controllare
<alfred_> "abbassa volume" "alza volume"
<alfred_> ma non so come intervenire.
<alfred_> cliccando col mause (sia tasto destro ceh sinistro) passa a " nuovo acceleratore"
<Fede2014> Ciao a tutti, sapreste dirmi come reimpistare la keyboard del mio portatile con 13.10? ha deciso che da ieri non funzionano piu qwertiop (usa una logitech collegata a usb) grazieee
<cristian_c> alfred_, posta schermata
<Fede2014> la uso ora volevo intendere...sorry
<cristian_c> Fede2014, apri terminale
<Fede2014> ci sono
<cristian_c> Fede2014, digita: xinput list
<cristian_c> e posta il risultato su pastebin
<Fede2014> ok
<alfred_> mi mandi di nuovo il link a pastebin per piacere?
<alfred_> è li che ti devo postare l'immagine?
<cristian_c> alfred_, no
<cristian_c> !image | alfred_
<ubot-it> alfred_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alfred_> http://imagebin.org/284973
<Fede2014> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6684210/
<cristian_c> alfred_, hai presente l'elenco a sinistra?
<cristian_c>     ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<alfred_> si
<cristian_c> alfred_, seleziona un'altra opzione
<alfred_> si quale?
<Fede2014> ti ho postato, quando vuoi scrivi pure cristian_c
<Fede2014> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6684210/
<cristian_c> alfred_, prova a controllarle un po' tutte
<cristian_c> Fede2014, la vede
<alfred_> si ci ho provato. ora riguardo.
<Fede2014> ;)
<cristian_c> Fede2014, che problemi riscontri con la logitech?
<Fede2014> LA LOGITECH LA STÒ USANDO ORA IN SOSTITUZIONE A QUELLA INTEGRATA
<cristian_c> lol
<Fede2014> scusa mi è partito il bloc maiusc
<Kiw0> cristian_c: a quanto pare no
<Kiw0> ma devo riavviare il pc o virtual box?
<Fede2014> eppure ha deciso che non funziona :(
<Fede2014> a metà
<Kiw0> virtual box l'ho riavviato e fa come prima
<alfred_> cristian_c: purtroppo solo in "audio e media" c'è quel riferimento all'audio
<Kiw0> cmq cristian_c adesso mi viene in mente una cosa hce ho toccato
<Kiw0> ho cambiato via terminale il nome dell'host
<alfred_> e cmq non sembra si possa intervenire o cambiare qualcosa. oppure sono io che essendo imbranato non so come fare.
<alfred_> ho provato a creare una nuova scorciatoia tasti utilizzando il tasto fn e f2 e f3... ...ma non reagisce
<andrew77> ciao auguri a tutti
<jester-> aloha andrew77 altrettanto
<andrew77> non mi riconosce il bluetooth
<andrew77> quando lo accendo nelle impostazioni di sistema mi dice nessun adattatore rilevato
<jester-> andrew77: rfkill list
<alfred_> cristian_c: hai altre suggerimenti? oppure finiamo qui?
<andrew77> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<jester-> !paste | andrew77
<ubot-it> andrew77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrew77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684300/
<jester-> andrew77: il blututto è morto
<jester-> sei sicuro di averlo?
<andrew77> si, perché nelle impostazioni di sistema quando è spento mi dice bluetooth disabilitato, se lo accendo con il pulsante del portatile dice invece nessun adattatore rilevato
<jester-> andrew77: non lo rileva
<jester-> andrew77: prova a installare blueman
<alfred_> cristian_c: ? ci sei?
<andrew77> mo ci provo
<fede2014_> cristian_c: Mentre aspettavo aggiornamenti ho provato a reimpostare la tastiera da terminale in root, riavviato ma nulla, continua a non funzionare i tasti son Q W E R U I O P :(
<jester-> fede2014_: farlo da impostazioni di sistema?
<jester-> da terminale setti la tty non la rastiera
<fede2014_> ok, ci provo
<fede2014_> non riesco a trovare un'opzione imposta tastiera
<jester-> in tastiera o in linguaggoi/regioni
<fede2014_> mi spiace jester, non trovo
<andrew77> jester-: installato... ma non trova niente
<glpiana> fede2014_, "metodi di input"?
<jester-> andrew77: in winz funza?
<glpiana> fede2014_, o di inserimento
<glpiana> o dipsositivi di inserimento
<andrew77> si
<andrew77> con 9,90 euro compro chiavetta della sitecom...
<Kiw0> cristian_c: risolto era da mettere come root anche /usr/lib
<Kiw0> ciao a tutti e grazia
<Kiw0> *grazie
<fede2014_> cristian?c sono un imbranato scusami,
<fede2014_> da impostazioni sitema non riesco ad andare oltre che impostare la tastiera se italiana, inglese ecc ecc.. nulla di più
<fede2014_> e poi fra l'altro non è la tastiera che ho, nel mio hp non ho i numeri a destra ma solo sopra...
<andrew77> jester-: non pensi sia solo un problema di driver?
<jester-> andrew77: in winz funza?
<andrew77> si si
<jester-> andrew77: boh in linux proprio non lo vede
<jester-> come se non ci fosse
<andrew77> aspetta un attimo
<andrew77> com'era già il comando di prima??
<jester-> rfkill list
<andrew77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684481/
<andrew77> jester-: ora lo vede... avevo interpretato male acceso/spento
<jester-> andrew77: dovrebbe funzare
<andrew77> su imp. di sistema dice "bluetooth disabilitato" !!??
<fede2014_> grazie cmq buona serata...
<cristian_c> fede2014_, hai selezionato la tastiera giusta?
<fede2014_> Si, ma leggendo in giro vari forum è possibile che sia fritta, se questa logitech funziona, e quella integrata no è come se fossi live in poche parole ... o mi sbaglio cmq per rispondere non sò se è giusta, non c'è un modello simile tra le italiane o inglesi
<ok123> ho un preoblema
<glpiana> e chi non ne ha?
<fede2014_> lol
<ok123> con il sistema operativo ahaha
<glpiana> ok123, esponilo
<ok123> in pratica metto la password root, ma una volta messa mi dice che non sono nel file sudoers
<ok123> non mi fa fare più nullaa
<glpiana> ok123, se parli di sudoers vuol dire che stai usando il comando sudo. se stai usando sudo non devi mettere la password di root, ma quella del tuo utente, anzitutto
<ok123> messa, ma mi dice sempre così
<glpiana> ok123, perchè hai messo la mano a sudoers?
<ok123> non ho fatto nulla
<glpiana> ok123, se non avessi fatto davvero nulla non avresti problemi con sudoers. cerca di oensare a cosa hai toccato
<glpiana> VLanX, ci diamo un taglio?
<VLanX> glpiana: sarà colpa di telecom o di mia mamma secondo te?
<VLanX> bannami pure se vuoi
<glpiana> -.-
<VLanX> ti risparmio la fatica guarda
<ok123> non lo so, vorrei installare pure Win XP perchè su Linux non ci capisco nulla..
<glpiana> ok123, allora prima installa windows, che deve stare all'inizio del disco. poi installi linux in un secondo tempo
<ok123> ho un netbook
<Riccardone> salve
<ok123> ...
<andrew77> jester-: bentornato!!!!
<Riccardone> jester-: ciao
<Riccardone> che voi sappiate, quindi, i repositroy di MEdibuntu non sonon più supporteti come dice qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4463258#p4463258 ??
<ok123> mi potete aiutaree? graazie.
<jester-> Riccardone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<andrew77> ecco come sono messo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684637/ ...qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa?
<enzotib> Riccardone, 'a mo'!
<Riccardone> ok. Grazie a tutti, io arrivo sempre 'dopo un po' ...'
<jester-> andrew77: funza apri la gui di blueman
<andrew77> jester-: la guida???
<jester-> andrew77: guarda nei menu
<jester-> non hai icona nella tray?
<andrew77> non ho la tray
<andrew77> su blueman è tutto disabilitato eccetto "visualizza" e "aiuto"
<andrew77> ma c'è solo jester- che aiuta in questa chat??
<glpiana> andrew77, possono interessarci dei finanziatori nel caso :D
<jester-> andrew77: la gente sta magari anche lavorando
<andrew77> potrebbe mettere accanto al nick "@work"
<glpiana> andrew77, no, non è ammesso dal canale il continuo cambio di nick
<jester-> andrew77: sudo service bluetooth stop
<jester-> andrew77: sudo service bluetooth start
<jester-> andrew77: vai in altri canali dove non ti cagano proprio
<jester-> solo noi cambiamo pure i pannolini
<andrew77> jester-: non ce l'avevo con te... ma sul fatto che sei sempre l'unico che mi risponde con 30 persone che ci saranno connesse alla chat
<andrew77> jester-: ho fatto stop e start... ma su bluesman (spento e riacceso) la musica è sempre uguale
<Riccardone> ciao, ho un problema con il plugin di adobe flash. Mi risulta installato, ma il browser non lo vede.
<Riccardone> questo lo screenshot della mancanza : http://imagebin.org/284976
<glpiana> Riccardone, nel terminale scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<glpiana> !paste | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardone> questo il pastebin dell'installazione : http://pastebin.com/R6yQCMux
<glpiana> Riccardone, quando hai voglia e tempo, eh
<and67> test
<glpiana> fallito
<glpiana> azz
<Riccardone> glpiana: eccolo http://pastebin.com/pDqcACw4
<and67> ciao glpiana, continuo ad avere problemi sul caricamento pagina di firefox quindi non riesco a copiarti il responso del terminal su pastebin
<glpiana> Riccardone, che browser usi?
<glpiana> and67, hai provato anche dopo aver chiuso e riaperto firefox?
<Riccardone> glpiana: web 3.6.1
<and67> ok ci riprovo. stacco e rientro...
<Riccardone> glpiana: leggermete meglio di Midori insomma ... ricarda le password
<glpiana> Riccardone, prova con firefox anzitutto
<Riccardone> glpiana: con Firefox va tutto bene
<glpiana> Riccardone, allora devi solo capire dove va inserito il plugin in sto browser
<glpiana> Riccardone, ma cos'è? epiphany?
<Riccardone> glpiana: infatti ... Fino a 10gg fa tutto fungeva ...
<Riccardone> glpiana: è un browser leggero ed efficiente, tipo midori, ma ricorda le password dei moduli web (molto comodo)
<glpiana> Riccardone, ma ce l'ha un nome sto robo?
<and67> niente da fare...non mi carica la pagina di pastebin...
<Riccardone> glpiana: che robo ?
<and67> esiste altro modo? mail, d box...
<glpiana> and67, prova qui http://www.pastebin.ca/
<glpiana> Riccardone, sto browser intendo, ha un nome?
<glpiana> and67, o qui http://pastebin.com/
<Riccardone> glpiana: epiphany browser ... oppure web 3.6.1 non quando ha cambiato nome ...
<Riccardone> glpiana: in effetti digitando 'about:plugins' sulla barra degli indirizzi mi vede SOLO gli IcedTea-Web Plugins installati ...
<and67> niente da fare 'problem loading page'
<glpiana> Riccardone, dammi l'utput di dpkg -l | grep flashplugin
<glpiana> and67, ma solo con ste pagine o con qualsiasi pagina web?
<and67> solo con queste (e con yahoo mail e tiscali mail)
<and67> fin'ora
<Riccardone> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/e5MSP1Hy
<glpiana> and67, vabbè, intento ricordami che comando ti avevo fatto dare
<and67> ho provato a istallare crome ma non me lo lascia istallare
<and67> labs@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Correzione delle dipendenze... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   thunderbird-globalmenu gir1.2-ubuntuoneui-3.0 libubuntuoneui-3.0-1 Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. I seguenti pacchetti saranno inoltre ins
<and67> scusate mi e' partito tutto il resto
<glpiana> and67, oki, dimmi quanti pacchetti vuole installare e quanti rimuovere
<glpiana> Riccardone, proviamo così: nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> no, spe
<and67> mah in verita' non capisco parecchie cose: se faccio gli aggiornamenti mi si ferma a questo pacchetto linux-image-3.8.0-35-ge e mi va in bratta tutto, nel senso che mi si blocca
<glpiana> nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> and67, io non capisco perchè voglia metterti quel pacchetto per esempio
<and67> ho chiesto semplicemente gli aggiornamenti, visto che ho appena istallato ubuntu, e li faccio istallare tutti...
<glpiana> ok
<and67> poi con quello ho avuto problemi...
<glpiana> and67, comunque sopra ti ho chiesto una cosa
<and67> e non mi fa istallare gli altri
<and67> l'ultimo comando...
<glpiana> <glpiana> and67, oki, dimmi quanti pacchetti vuole installare e quanti rimuovere
<and67> l'ultimo comando era questo: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> ecco, mi riassumi cosa ha fatto o cosa vuole fare visto che non riesci a usare pastebin?
<Riccardone> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/XA2HjzYP
<Riccardone> glpiana: non mi installa nspluginwrapper
<glpiana> Riccardone, sudo apt-get install nspluginviewer
<and67> ho seguito le tue indicazioni con il terminal e siamo rimasti che prima di dire OK per istallare degli archivi  ti dovevo copiare il responso del terminal, che mi chiede appunto di istallare questi archivi...
<Riccardone> glpiana: non me lo installa, vedi il pastebin :)
<glpiana> Riccardone, leggi bene
<glpiana> and67, ok, hai dato sudo apt-get -f install e cosa è successo?
<Riccardone> glpiana: ok. simile output, non mi installa nemmeno nspluginviewr
<and67> mi ha dato un responso e mi chiede se continuare (o meno) l'istallazione perche' alcuni pacchetti non sono completamente installati (linux-image-generic-lts-raring)
<glpiana> Riccardone, vediamo l'output
<Riccardone> glpiana: attimo ...
<glpiana> and67, ecco, e non dice che cosa vuole rimuovere?
<and67> l'unica cosa su rimuovere ql e' questa: I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   thunderbird-globalmenu gir1.2-ubuntuoneui-3.0 libubuntuoneui-3.0-1 Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<Riccardone> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/aFhvGp62
<glpiana> and67, ok, procedi pure
<and67> ok vado
<glpiana> Riccardone, ok, ci sono problemi di conflitti tra gtk2 e gtk3. ma tu proprio sto browser devi usare? per forza di cose?
<misterK_> salve
<Riccardone> glpiana: beh, si ... il bello è che adesso funge tutto!
<Riccardone> glpiana: ma che cavolo succede ? :)
<glpiana> Riccardone, bah
<glpiana> me ne vado
<and67> [sudo] password for labs:  E: Operazione istall non valida
<misterK_> devo installare la nuova versione di ubuntu sopra la 12.04... è possibile formattare tutto?
<Riccardone> misterK_: si
<Riccardone> and67: dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<misterK_> riccardone faccio partire la chiavetta e torno.. se mi puoi dare una mano durante l'install
<and67> ciao Riccardone ho dato il comado yes come da suggerimento di glpiana...sta lavorando...
<and67> e mi da questo: Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic_3.8.0-35.50~precise1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Riccardone> misterK_: si
<Riccardone> and67: ok. dai 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Riccardone> and67: e poi ' sudo apt-get autoclean'
<and67> ok fatto
<Riccardone> and67: ora riprova
<and67> provo a rifare gli aggiornamenti. intanto grazie a entrambi.
<and67> riprovo ad aggiornare, intendi
<Riccardone> and67: si, sudo apt-get update
<Riccardone> and67: e sudo apt-get upgrade
<and67> ok
<and67> provo
<and67> tutto ok eccetto: È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere ciò. I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  linux-image-generic-lts-raring : Dipende: linux-image-3.8.0-34-generic ma non è installato
<and67> ho dato quel comando ma mi dice che devo essere un root
<Riccardone> and67: ok. allora dai 'sudo apt-get -f install <nomepacchetto>'
<Riccardone> and67: cioè metti 'sudo' davanti al comando  diventi root
<and67> ok provo
<and67> E: Dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare "apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione).
<Riccardone> and67: sudo apt-get -f install
<Riccardone> and67: risolto ?
<filippo> Quando parte l'installazione di Ubuntu dopo che carica  la scritta Ubuntu con i puntini di caricamento per poi iniziare a installarlo mi esce una schermata bianca e rimane lì ferma. Uso un portatile Acer E1-522 con Windows 8
<filippo> La versione di Ubuntu è la 13.10 Desktop 64bit scritto su un DVS
<filippo> DVD*
<and67> mi da questo: Impossibile recuperare http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-lts-raring/linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic_3.8.0-35.50~precise1_i386.deb  Somma hash non corrispondente E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing".
<enzotib> and67, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*, e poi riprova l'update
<filippo> ma rispondete? Che supporto siete?
<enzotib> !pazienza | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<filippo> ah scusate non sapevo :) perchè sono a un paio di giorno con questo problema e non riesco a risolvere
<enzotib> !uefi | filippo, letta questa?
<ubot-it> filippo, letta questa?: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<enzotib> filippo, inoltre, hai controllato la checksum della iso scaricata?
<enzotib> !md5 | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<and67> ok faccio
<filippo> si è 64 bit ora provo con la 32. Poi leggo l'articolo dedicato. Grazie! E scusate
<filippo> ,ma l'UEFI sopporta solo il 64 bit quindi non è la checksum il problema
<enzotib> filippo, non ho capito che ragionamento hai fatto per dire che non è la checksum il problema
<alfred> ciao, ho installato "web upps launchpad". per piacere mi dite come disinstallarlo? ho provato da solo ma non ci sono riuscito
<and67> fatto ma dice che e' imossibile recuperare diversa roba x es: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg ; http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release.gpg  ecc
<and67> mi viene il dubbio che forse non e' la distribuzione giusta per questo PC...mi sembra strano che mi dia tutti questi problemi...l'ho scaricata con l'applicazione per windows...
<and67> seguendo le istruzione dal sito
<Guest78573> and67, apri il terminale
<and67> e' aperto
<Guest78573> manda software-properties-gtk
<enzotib> Guest78573, hai perso il nick?
<Guest78573> cambia il server dei repositories
<enzotib> alfred, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get purge unity-webapps-launchpad
<alfred> si
<Guest78573> enzotib, no "non ho fatto in tempo ad autenticarmi" non avendo il comando automatico in questo client
<and67> mi da questo: labs@ubuntu:~$ software-properties-gtk gpg: /tmp/tmp4zZgXY/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
<Guest78573> and67, se guardi attentamente , ha aperto una finestra
<and67> si
<Guest78573> enzotib, poi mi fa aspettare un po' troppo
<alfred> fatto.
<and67> software sources
<Guest78573> and67, adesso, nella prima tab, c'è un menu a tendina con il server
<Guest78573> cliccaci, seleziona "altro"
<and67> si main server
<and67> fatto
<Guest78573> e selezioni un server italiano
<alfred> enzotib: finito?
<Guest78573> come il GARR
<and67> fatto
<alfred> rimosso con questo comando il launchpad?
<enzotib> alfred, se non ha dato errori sì, è finito
<alfred> ah. bene.
<alfred> e come faccio a capire se ha dato errori?
<enzotib> alfred, copia l'output su pastebin, e ci do io un'occhiata
<enzotib> !pastebin | alfred
<ubot-it> alfred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685264/
<and67> adesso?
<Guest78573> and67, che server hai selezionato?
<and67> quello di unige, giano.com
<Guest78573> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<enzotib> alfred, tutto ok, potresti anche fare un autoremove: sudo apt-get autoremove
<alfred> ok. a che serve?
<alfred> lo devo fare?
<Guest78573> and67, torna nel terminale, e manda sudo apt-get update
<and67> ok fatto
<and67> non sembra succedere niente...
<Guest78573> and67, è connessa ad internet quella macchina?
<and67> si, wi fi con un cell
<and67> funziona
<and67> (non per tutti i siti)
<misterK_> Mi sa che ho fatto un danno cancellando win
<Guest78573> and67, munisciti di connessione stabile
<Guest78573> per la manutenzione del sistema
<enzotib> alfred, liberi un po' di spazio, niente di più
<alfred> ok.
<Guest78573> misterK_, fa una domanda precisa
<misterK_> scusate.. ho reinstallato ubuntu aggiornando la versione.. ma ho voluto formattare tutto. Il problema è che all'avvio non trovo più il bivio per scorrere fino a windows
<and67> ok appena potro'. cmq mi da segnale pieno. seguiro' queste indicazioni...
<misterK_> inoltre... quando provo ad arrestare il sistema da ubuntu mi appaiono delle scritte su sfondo nero ma non si spegne
<alfred> fatto. tutto finito?
<Guest78573> "formattare tutto" che significa?
<misterK_> Cancellare i dati c'era scritto se non sbaglio
<misterK_> era una schermata differente dalla prima install di ubuntu... infatti non potevo neanche usare la rete
<Guest78573> misterK_, hai selezionato " usa tutto il disco" come opzione di installazione?
<misterK_> non ho dovuto selezionarlo
<misterK_> se solo avessi la schermata della finestra davanti
<alfred> enzotib: finiamo qui?
<enzotib> alfred, sì
<alfred> ok. allora grazie mille.
<Guest78573> misterK_ se win non è stato toccato, puoi provare ad eseguire un ripristino di GRUB
<misterK_> come faccio a sapere se è stato toccato ?
<alfred> posso fare unaltra domanda: esiste un programma per creare e stampare biglietti da visita?
<Guest78573> !grub | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest78573> misterK_, vedi la partizione win, dentro ubuntu ?
<Guest78573> stai scrivendo da questa ubuntu?
<misterK_> ora provo a controllare
<misterK_> si sono da ubuntu
<misterK_> come faccio ?
<Guest78573> misterK_, apri il terminale , manda sudo fdisk -l
<misterK_> mi puoi dire la combo di tasti
<misterK_> per aprire il terminale
<Guest78573> !pastebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest78573> ctrl alt t
<misterK_> cosa dovrebbe trovarmi
<misterK_> se ci fosse anche win
<Guest78573> la partizione NTFS
<misterK_> no..non c'è
<Guest78573> misterK_, posta il risultato del comando
<misterK_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x00079423  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   972597247   486297600   83  Linux /dev/sda2  
<Guest78573> misterK_ con
<Guest78573> misterK_ pastebin
<Guest78573> non si incolla nel canale
<misterK_> scusa ma ignoro
<misterK_> come devofare
<Guest78573> oddio ... non sai leggere ....
<misterK_> ...
<misterK_> no non capisco
<misterK_> per me è arabo
<misterK_> cos'è pastebin
<Guest78573> !pastebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterK_> dovrei averlo inviato su pastebin
<misterK_> ora linko?
<Guest78573> si, incolla il link risultante
<misterK_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685376/
<misterK_> guest sei ancora lì
<Guest78573> niente NTFS
<misterK_> quindi non ho neanche più la partizione
<misterK_> ne windows
<Guest78573> no
<misterK_> non c'è modo di far nulla ?
<Guest78573> in linea di massima no
<Guest78573> se avessi fatto danni con le partizioni , senza aver scritto
<Guest78573> avresti potuto provare a recuperare la precedente tabella di partizioni
<Guest78573> ma hai abbondantemente sovrascritto
<Guest78573> con l'installazione
<misterK_> e vabbè..
<Guest78573> quindi in linea di massima puoi solo recuperare qualche dato
<misterK_> eppure nella selezione di modalità installazione non parlava di cancellare windows
<Guest78573> misterK_, ieri l'utente krabador ti ha segnalato come procedere in maniera sicura, e , se in dubbio, di entrare in live qui in canale, per chiedere on diretta, durante la procedura di installazione
<Guest78573> perchè non l'hai fatto?
<misterK_> lo so... però da questa nuova finestra di installazione
<misterK_> non ho trovato la possibilità di entrare in rete
<misterK_> vabbè ormai è andato... volevo comunque rimuoverlo
<misterK_> anche se era meglio tenerlo
<Guest78573> misterK_ puoi re installarlo
<Guest78573> oppure installarlo in macchina virtuale
<Guest78573> anche se, quella volta che magari serve , è meglio usarlo realmente
<Guest78573> misterK_ mi spiace.
<misterK_> guest che differenze ci sono tra il sistema originale e la macchina virtuale
<misterK_> poco male.. colpa mia, ma a dirtela tutta il fatto di non rivedere più vista su questa macchina non può intristirmi.
<misterK_> ora però ho anche un altro tipo di problema. Quando provo ad arrestare la macchina si blocca su una scritta bianca con sfondo nero
<mintux> ciao a tutti, ho un server con installato apache2, vorrei redirigere una pagina web, mi aiutate per piacere? Praticamente vorrei che tramite il server mi faccia o da redirect o da revers proxy, portandomi la pagina web del modem della locale verso l'esterno con questo metodo
<krabador> mi spiace mintux , qui non ci si occupa di cose di quel genere
<mintux> e non c'è nessuno che se ne intende?
<micky> Salve a tutti ho un problema con i driver della scheda video su 12.04lts mi dice che il driver è attivo ma non attualmente in uso. soluzioni?
<misterK_> risalve.. qualcuno può aiutarmi, non mi arresta il sistema
<misterK_> non lo riavvia... non lo sospende
<micky> nn c'è nessuno?
<micky> che possa aiutarmi ?
<krabador> qual'è la domanda ?
<micky> ho dei problemi con i driver video
<micky> mi dice che il driver è attivo ma non in uso
<jester-> che driver
<micky> driver scheda video
<jester-> si ma quale
<misterK_> ripropongo il mio problema anch'io: il sistema non mi si arresta nè sospende ne riavvia.
<micky> ati fire gl ma qualsiasi driver metto
<jester-> nvidia ati altro
<micky> sempre stessa cosa
<micky> cmq dovrei utilizzare un driver x ati radeon serie 7
<jester-> micky: e meno di indicazioni da  driver aggiuntivi alla ati non serve nessun driver
<krabador> misterK_ ctrl alt f2, avrai terminale a tutto schermo , fai il login, manda poi sudo shutdown -h now
<krabador> misterK_ e vedi che succede
<jester-> misterK_: facile che il tuo hw non sia linux digeribile
<jester-> micky: non è mica winz
<jester-> micky: driver aggiuntivi segnala qualcosa?
<micky> si jester: ma ho dei problemi all'avvio
<micky> x questo pensavo fosse un problema di driver
<micky> si.. mi dice driver installato ma non in uso
<jester-> micky: che drover hai messo
<jester-> e come
<micky> io avevo selezionato driver ati binary experimental.. ed invece mi compare driver ati fire gl
<jester-> selezionato dove
<micky> da impostazioni aggiungi driver
<jester-> micky: lo hai attivato?
<misterK__> kraba dopo aver visto quella schermata mi sono perso...
<micky> si
<jester-> micky: quindi?
<micky> ma dice attivo ma non in uso
<jester-> micky: hai fatto altro?
<jester-> tipo installato catalyst?
<micky> qualsiasi driver io scelgo è sempre così
<jester-> madu
<micky> sin dall'installazione che è pulita
<krabador> misterK__, è un terminale a tutto schermo, per tornare all'ambiente grafico , se ti perdi, devi fare ctrl alt f7
<enry44> io ho inserito driver nvidia e mi da nesun driver proprietario in uso
<micky> ho provato ad installare catalyst ma non me la fa installare
<misterK__> ora lo so..
<jester-> che bella compagnia stasera
<misterK__> cosa devo digitare quindi?
<misterK__> nella schermata
<krabador> misterK__, ctrl alt f2, login , e manda sudo shutdown -h now
<jester-> misterK__: sudo halt anche
<misterK__> dopodichè ?
<jester-> vedi se spenge
<misterK__> va bin
<micky> dnq scusa jester cosa posso provare a fare ??
<jester-> fai una schermata di driver aggiuntivi me postala
<jester-> !imagebin | micky
<ubot-it> micky: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<micky> ok
<TeOoh> ciao a tutti!
<micky> http://imagebin.org/285007
<TeOoh> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcheduno? sto per spaccare tutte le mie penne usb :(
<misterK__> mi chiede il login su quella schermata kraba
<misterK__> inoltre ho dovuto cambiare tastiera perchè sulla mia arriva fino a f6 e poi i successivi sono sopra f1 ecc -.-
<misterK__> comunque c'è un modo per evitare sempre questo benedetto login.. password ?
<jester-> micky:  hai riavviato dopo averlo abilitato?
<micky> si
<micky> con più driver ho provato..sempre la stessa cosa
<jester-> micky: lsmod | grep radeon
<misterK__> da un problema ne nascono altri mille...
<krabador> misterK__ ti chiede il login, fallo.
<micky> non succede niente digitando ciò nel terminale
<jester-> micky: lsmod | grep fglrx
<jester-> micky: alura?
<micky> http://imagebin.org/285009
<krabador> misterK__, è importante che tu veda che riga c'è mentre si blocca nel terminale
<jester-> micky: il driver lo sta usando è drive aggiuntivi bacato
<krabador> TeOoh, fa la tua domanda
<jester-> micky: non fosse installato avresti il radeon di serie
<micky> ummhhh.. allora xchè all'avvio ho dei problemi qnd accendo il computer???
<jester-> micky: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<TeOoh> grazie krabador!
<jester-> micky:  glxinfo | grep rendering
<TeOoh> sono su linux 13.10
<micky> fatto
<TeOoh> in pratica, le varie penne usb continuano a funzionare (copia dei file ecc) finchè... smettono improvvisamente
<micky> rendering yes
<TeOoh> nel senso che su altri pc (o win) vengono riconosciute, ma sotto linux non sono nemmeno più menzionate
<jester-> micky: 3d c'è che problemi hai al boot
<TeOoh> succede praticamente a caso, ma quando viene disconosciuta, allora è per sempre (come un diamante)
<micky> non compare ubuntu che carina ma escono fuori migliaia di scritte velocissime..
<micky> con accanto ok ok ok ok ok ok e se non premo invio non parte a volte si blocca
<TeOoh> uh, se può servire, il disconoscimento avviene su qualsiasi porta usb, anche quella dove ad esempio è attaccato il mouse funzionante
<misterK_> kraba rieccomi. Ho mandato quel comando ed è apparsa la schermata di caricamento su sfondo viola di ubuntu... ma la macchina non l'ha spenta
<Andrea1969> Buonasera a tutti
<jester-> misterK_: è il verbose del kernel non un problema
<misterK_> ?
<jester-> il driver non supportera lo spalssh
<jester-> misterK_/ micky  è il verbose del kernel non un problema
<micky> soluzione??
<jester-> micky: soluzione a un non problema?
<Andrea1969> Vorrei fare un avanzamanto di distribuzione da lubuntu 12.10 alla 13.10. Prima di avventurarmi ci sono secondo voi problemi nel non aver fatto l'avanzamento intermedio? grazie
<misterK_> jester io non ho capito niente
<enzotib> Andrea1969, non è supportato il salto che vuoi fare
<krabador> misterK_, ma hai mandato il comando da terminale di ctrl alt f2 , o da terminale normale ?
<jester-> misterK_: non era per te
<misterK_> lho mandato dal terminale a schermo intero
<Andrea1969> enzotib: nel senso che devo passare da 12.10 a 13.04 e quindi a 13.10. giusto?
<enzotib> Andrea1969, sì
<misterK_> anche ieri... sulla versione lts quando gli ho dato arresta... è rimasto in sospensione con la scritta ubuntu
<jester-> micky: quindi dopo ok ok ko bla bla bla arriva alla finestra di login
<Andrea1969> enzotib: lo immaginavo. Quindi ho faccio i passaggi intermedi o spiano il pc e reistallo. Mi sa che me latengo come sta...
<micky> si dopo si
<misterK_> sono obbligato a spegnere la macchina col tasto
<krabador> Andrea1969, fa un backup , ed installa direttamente la 13.10
<jester-> misterK_: ripeto non è un problema, debina non ha lo splash screen per esempio
<jester-> debian*
<Andrea1969> krabador: per il backup uso gparte e copio il disco. corretto?
<krabador> Andrea1969, solo i dati importanti
<misterK_> jester non so di che parli
<Andrea1969> krabador: in realta ho firefox tutto personalizzato, installato tlp e zram e varie altre cosettine. per questo pensavo all'avanzamento di distribuzione. Grazie e buona serata.
<micky> dnq perdonami jester : adesso me lo tengo così?? x il driver intendo
<jester-> micky: non hai nessun problema il driver video fglrx non supporta lo splash screen
<jester-> micky: e che ti frega dello splash
<misterK_> jester che cos'è lo splash screen
<micky> ok...
<jester-> il logo che vedi mentre fa il boot e nasconde il verbose del kernelo
<micky> un ultima cosa
<micky> il touch pad non mi va
<krabador> misterK__ , la scritta ubuntu mentre carichi
<micky> sudo modrobe....etc...non mi ricordo più i passaggi..puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> micky: prova a dare sudo modprobe usbmouse
<misterK_> bene... ma ritornando al problema principale.. ossia che non mi spegne la macchina ?
<jester-> misterK_: sudo halt non la spegne?
<krabador> TeOoh, hai mai mandato un sudo fdisk -l da terminale , quando non vedi più le pendrives?
<misterK_> ora riprovo... ma non me l'ha spenta col comando più lungo
<micky> fatto non succede nulla e non dice nulla
<jester-> misterK_: fallo da terminale
<misterK_> da terminale in finestra dici
<krabador> misterK__, con "quello più corto"?
<TeOoh> krabador: ne ho inserita una. la vedo sotto sdb, dimensione corretta
<jester-> micky: synclient touchpadoff=0
<micky> no synapstick driver load
<misterK_> kraba tu mi hai dato il comando sudo shutdown -h now
<jester-> a sapere che driver usa, di solito è usbmouse
<misterK_> allora ora provo.. terminale in finestra e gli do sudo halt
<TeOoh> krabador: mentre sono in attesa ho provato nuovamente a ripartizionarla. in pratica a quel punto mi fa la partizione e me la monta in automatico. smonto e stacco. rinserisco la chiave e ancora non la monta (gparted mi dà filesystem sconosciuto)
<micky> si può vedere in qlche modo cosa riconosce?
<krabador> come la fai la partizione?
<TeOoh> sempre gparted. ntfs
<jester-> micky: sudo modprobe synaptics_i2c
<micky> non da niente come risposta
<krabador> TeOoh, prova fat32
<jester-> prova il pad
<micky> nulla..non va
<jester-> sudo modprobe synaptics_i2c_rmi4
<jester-> micky: synclient touchpadoff=0
<misterK__> la macchina non si spegne.
<micky> dice :Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<misterK__> è possibile che dipenda dal bios ?
<misterK__> quando ho modificato la priorità di lettura usb ?
<misterK__> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=85336
<TeOoh> krabador: guarda, ti ringrazio un sacco per disponibilità. purtroppo adesso mi rifunziona tutto. anche i dev che non riuscivo a collegare (nè vedeva gparted) da settimane
<TeOoh> direi comunque meglio così!
<TeOoh> ti devo lo stesso una birra! ;)
<krabador> TeOoh, auguri
<TeOoh> ciao!
<krabador> misterK__, cerca in BIOS, tra le opzioni , che lo spegnimento avvenga con ACPI
<axel_> ciao, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> axel_ chiedi
<axel_> ciao grazie, ho istallato ubuntu 13.10 ma e' tutto in inglese e sto impazzendo col mio papa'.   mi aiuti tu?
<enzotib> axel_, quando hai installato hai scelto la lingua?
<misterK_> kraba se ho visto la voce giusta dovrebbe essere impostato su acpi
<axel_> si ma e' arrivata in inglese non so xke'....... ora vorremmo aggiornarlo all italiano o cambiare versione
<enzotib> !tab | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<misterK_> enzotib:  intendi questo?
<enzotib> questo cosa?
<misterK_> tab per cosa
<jester-> axel_: ubuntu unity?
<axel_> cosa vuol dire?
<enzotib> misterK_, avevi scritto kraba invece di krabador, chiaro segno che non usi il tab
<jester-> axel_: hai la barra a sinsitra sullo schermo?
<enzotib> misterK_, il che significa anche che all'utente nominato non gli blinka il messaggio
<misterK_> ora ho capito e lo faccio
<axel_> si
<jester-> axel_: clicca illogo in cima alla barra, si apre la dash, nella ricerva scrivi system
<jester-> appare icona systemconfig o simile
<misterK_> visto che ci sono chiedo un'altra cosa: per creare una partizione devo necessariamente reinstallare ubuntu?
<axel_> chiedo scusa posso andare a mangiare perchè la tavola è pronta , dopo ci siete ancora?
<enzotib> e chi si muove
<enzotib> misterK_, puoi maneggiare le partizioni da live
<enzotib> misterK_, anche se è cosa delicata
<enzotib> misterK_, se c'è spazio di possono ridurre, aumentare, spostare, etc.
<misterK_> come dovrei agire
<jester-> axel_: qualcuno c'è sempre
<enzotib> misterK_, sudo parted -l per vedere lo stato attuale
<axel_> v i ringraziamo anticipatamente, axel e papa', a dopo
<enzotib> misterK_, poi mi dici cosa vorresti fare
<enzotib> !pastebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterK_> enzotib:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6686143/ eccoti
<misterK_> installando la versione nuova di ubuntu ho creato un casino.. ed oltre ad aver perso win non ho più la partizione
<misterK_> vorrei due unità all'incirca dello stesso spazio
<enzotib> misterK_, se avvii da live, disabiliti la swap, poi dovresti poter tranquillamente dividere in due la partizione grossa
<enzotib> ma fatti un backup dei dati, che se qualcosa va male...
<misterK_> non ho nessun dato :)
<misterK_> ho appena cancellato tutto
<misterK_> enzotib: come dovrei fare in pratica ?
<enzotib> da live, avvii GParted
<misterK_> enzotib:  non sono per nulla pratico.. cosa sarebbe live
<enzotib> tasto destro sulla partizione di swap e la disabliiti
<enzotib> misterK_, quando hai installato hai usato un cd o una pendrive?
<enzotib> ecco, quella,
<misterK_> una penna
<zigalonapippo> ciao a tutti,una domanda! questo canale da supporto anche per elementary OS o solo ubuntu?
<misterK_> uhm...
<enzotib> !buntu | zigalonapippo
<ubot-it> zigalonapippo: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<misterK_> enzotib: perdonami ma non ti riesco a seguire..
<enzotib> misterK_, ce l'hai una ISO di ubuntu e una pendrive di 1GB almeno?
<zigalonapippo> enzotib, grazie!
<misterK_> ho una iso di ubuntu sulla penna
<enzotib> una pendrive sacrificabile, nel senso che verrà cancellata
<misterK_> ho già caricato sopra la live
<enzotib> misterK_, benissimo, se avvii il pc con quella pendrive inserito, come se volessi rifare l'installazione
<misterK_> si
<enzotib> misterK_, solo che invece di fare l'installazione scegli "Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo"
<misterK_> non ricordo questa opzione
<misterK_> forse però ho capito dove...
<misterK_> si e poi?
<enzotib> misterK_, ti ritrovi in un Ubuntu temporaneo, diciamo così, dove puoi lanciare programmi e tutto
<misterK_> si
<misterK_> enzotib:  e da lì?
<enzotib> misterK_, lanci GParted, il tool per gestire le partizioni
<enzotib> !partizioni | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<enzotib> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<misterK_> quindi è un programma
<misterK_> enzotib:  in alternativa posso reinstallare la stessa versione e modificare il partizionamento da lì?
<enzotib> misterK_, se non hai dati effettivamente fai prima a reinstallare
<misterK_> trovo sia più affidabile
<luxa8> salve a tutti
<luxa8> sono nuovo e volevo sapere se qualcuno puo' darmi un consiglio su come installare i pacchetti o programmi
<luxa8> Salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<rizthewiz> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 13.10, tutto funzionante, però il wi fi ogni tanto si disconnette e devo disabilitarlo e riattivarlo per farlo riconnettere, soprattutto se ho altri pc collegati contemporaneamente. Ho un Acer Extensa 5620, e utilizzo la sua scheda wifi.   Grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, apri un terminale
<axel_> ciao  da axel sono tornato
<cristian_c> lol
<axel_> davide ciao , puoi aiutarmi?
<akis24>  sera
<axel_> ciao
<axel_> va beh, ripropongo il mio problema. ho installato 13.10 ma non mi e' possibile cambiare la lingua in italiano. ho letto qualche chat ma non ho risolto
<akis24> axel_: dal menu impostazioni > supporto lingue
<akis24> axel_:  qui trovi di tutto https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<axel_> provo li, grazie comunque il passaggio da supporto lingue ovviamente l ho provato ma nulla, vado sul link
<axel_> ok, forse mancava il log out-------   provo, ciao
<axel_> ok, risolto x la lingua, ora provo con tutto il resto...... quante rogne.... ma ce la faro' vero?  mi ridate il link x le guide?
<axel_> grazie
<akis24> axel_:   https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<axel_> grazie akys24
<akis24> di nulla
<rizthewiz> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 13.10, tutto funzionante, però il wi fi ogni tanto si disconnette e devo disabilitarlo e riattivarlo per farlo riconnettere, soprattutto se ho altri pc collegati contemporaneamente. Ho un Acer Extensa 5620, e utilizzo la sua scheda wifi.   Grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> rizthewiz: lspci | grep -i network
<rizthewiz> si poi?
<jester-> cosa risponde
<rizthewiz> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<jester-> rizthewiz: non dovrebbe avere problemi
<rizthewiz> però si disconnette soprattutto quando collego altri pc
<rizthewiz> anzi direi quasi esclusivamente
<jester-> rizthewiz: è una delle meglio supportate
<jester-> rizthewiz: mi sa che è il rutter la causa che assegnando altri ip in nat fa casino
<rizthewiz> come potrei fare?
<jester-> rizthewiz: puoi provare a configurare in ip statico ma poi quandovai in giro è un casino
<rizthewiz> in che senso in giro
<jester-> è un portatile?
<rizthewiz> si ma lo uso solo a casa
<jester-> rizthewiz: che ip ha il router
<rizthewiz> jester : non so
<jester-> rizthewiz: apri firefox
<rizthewiz> si
<jester-> rizthewiz: marca?
<rizthewiz> D-Link
<jester-> http://192.168.0.1
<jester-> se apre la login del rutter è lui
<rizthewiz> si
<jester-> chiudi
<jester-> rizthewiz: vai in modifica rete
<rizthewiz> aspetta non ricordo la pass
<rizthewiz> ahah
<jester-> dall'icona in alto
<jester-> chiudi pure ff
<rizthewiz> ok aperto
<jester-> rizthewiz: cavo
<jester-> evidenzia e modifica
<jester-> tizbac: no wifi
<jester-> lol
<jester-> evidenzia e modifica
<jester-> ipv4
<jester-> rizthewiz: wifi-->modifica..>ipv4
<rizthewiz> jester : ma se invece assegno solo gli ip
<jester-> rizthewiz: sono i dns non centra con ip della scheda
<jester-> rizthewiz: manuale
<rizthewiz> ma non credo sia un problema di dns
<rizthewiz> è gia impostato solo su ipv4
<jester-> rizthewiz: segui
<rizthewiz> e ho ignorato ipv6
<jester-> rizthewiz: manuale
<jester-> aggiungi
<rizthewiz> aspetta ma da dove mi stai dicendo di farlo? sulla pagina dlink?
<jester-> 192.168.0.10  255.255.255.0  192.168.0.1
<jester-> rizthewiz: no in modifica connessioni
<rizthewiz> ah ok
<jester-> server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<rizthewiz> fatto
<rizthewiz> e domini di ricerca?
<rizthewiz> jester : non mi fa salvate
<rizthewiz> salvare
<jester-> rizthewiz: hai scritto male qualcosa
<jester-> 8.8.8.8, virgola spoazio 8.8.4.4
<rizthewiz> fatti
<rizthewiz> fatto
<jester-> dato ok?
<rizthewiz> si
<rizthewiz> salvato
<jester-> mo vedi che fa
<rizthewiz> cosi mi hai dato i server dns di google giusto?
<jester-> rizthewiz: ifconfig wla0 dovrebbe avere 192.168.0.10
<jester-> si gogol
<rizthewiz> e questo cosa dovrebbe cambiare?
<jester-> che se è nat del rutter risolve
<rizthewiz> va bene proverò a vedere :) grazie mille
<jester-> qualche d link non recente ha problemi in nat con liux
<rizthewiz> ho capito
<rizthewiz> grazie mille jester
<rizthewiz> a presto
<jester-> cià
<misterK_> salve.. come posso vedere le unità dell'hard disk?
<jester-> misterK_: cioè?
<misterK_> cioè ho reinstallato ubuntu perchè volevo partizionare l'hd
<misterK_> come faccio a verificare
<jester-> misterK_: e con cosa hai partizionato
<misterK_> ho rimesso il live della chiavetta
<misterK_> e ho selezionato altro..
<jester-> e
<jester-> misterK_: gparted
<misterK_> ho eseguito 4 partizioni come era scritto non ricordo dove
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l  o sudo parted -l da terminale
<misterK_> ma mi chiede la password
<misterK_> e non mi fa digitare
<jester-> dagliela
<jester-> misterK_: non la vedi ma la digita
<misterK_> ah ecco
<misterK_> posso copiartelo ?
<jester-> usa gparted che è grafico
<misterK_> cioè che devo fare
<jester-> misterK_: se vuoi incollare usa pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterK_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6687561/
<misterK_> ma dove le trovo le partizioni
<misterK_> cioè io sono abituato a unità C e D su win... qui come funziona?
<jester-> misterK_: sono 1 2 3 4 etc
<jester-> disco sda quindi sda1 sda2 etc etc
<misterK_> ma dove si aprono jester
<misterK_> dove sta "risorse del computer"
<jester-> misterK_: hai fatto una swap indsogificante come la 5
<jester-> misterK_: nel file manager
<jester-> compaiono a sinsitra
<jester-> comunque hai partizonato a cass
<misterK_> dovrebbero...
<misterK_> mi sono fatto seguire a distanza
<misterK_> perchè non avevo idea di come fare
<misterK_> mi dava errore...
<misterK_> mi è stato detto di fare cosi... mah
<krabador> misterK_, non è vero, sei stato invitato da me a fare un'installazione assistita, ma non l'hai fatto
<misterK_> non dico qui in chat
<jester-> misterK_: e dove sta il problema adesso
<misterK_> mi sono fatto aiutare da un'amica che comuqnue ne sapeva meno di me... guardava una guida
<jester-> il sistema dovresti averlo su sda1
<misterK_> krabador:  comunque io non avevo accesso alla rete durante le fasi di installazione
<jester-> misterK_: non è tanto logica come partizionamento ma problemi non ne da
<misterK_> come avrei dovuto farlo ?
<jester-> a parte la partizione dopo la swap che è piccola
<jester-> 3 primarie e una estesa
<jester-> o 4 primarie
<jester-> e facevi meglio a farle con gparted
<misterK_> con gparted
<krabador> avevi una 12.04 a fianco di win, facevi partire l'installazione, selezionavi "altro" al partizionamento , selezionavi la partzione della 12.04, la impostavi come root
<misterK_> le posso fare anche ora senza rifar partire la live ?
<krabador> no
<jester-> ti sei segato pure winz?
<misterK_> già
<jester-> misterK_: che vuoi fare adesso
<jester-> misterK_: sperchi circa 5 gb ma il resto funza
<misterK_> ho scelto un opzione che pensavo cancellasse i dati senza togliere win.. ma ha sovrascritto tutto
<misterK_> per quanto riguarda l'assistenza guidata.. da quando ho dovuto installare la versione successiva non mi ha più dato la possibilità di entrare sul web
<jester-> misterK_: ti facevi assistere da krabador invece che dalla tipa avresti fatto prima e piu in fretta senza segare iente
<misterK_> io comuqnue ho rinstallato per cambiare versione e mettere la 64.. avevo già una partizione in precedenza
<misterK_> quindi l'ho segato lì
<jester-> misterK_: quel che è fatto è fatto
<misterK_> quando mi ha scrtto tutto sopra lasciandomi il disco intero
<jester-> misterK_: e non ci sono problemi
<misterK_> jester-:  ma skype dal sito ufficiale che arriva alla versione 12
<misterK_> va bene pure per il 13.10?
<jester-> misterK_: è nei repo skype basta abilitare partners e indipendents
<jester-> mai mettere roba esterna
<misterK_> ah ecco perchè mi da problemi
<jester-> eh
<misterK_> repo ? partners...
<jester-> sudo software-properties-gtk vai in altro software e abiliti
<jester-> poi levi la ciofeca e installi
<misterK_> ??
<jester-> devi disinstallare quello cha hai
<misterK_> il punto è che non capisco
<misterK_> mai dove devo andare
<krabador> apri il terminale
<jester-> madu
<krabador> digita poi il comando di jester-
<krabador> ctrl alt t     per il terminale
<misterK_> si
<misterK_> quella è l'unica cosa che so
<misterK_> alllora sono su altro software
<krabador> spunta la casella partner
<jester-> e indipendente
<jester-> tutto mena la prina riga
<jester-> cdrom
<jester-> meno
<misterK_> quindi le ultime 3 spunto e bon
<jester-> non la prima
<misterK_> ok
<misterK_> ripristina?
<jester-> de che
<misterK_> no no
<misterK_> ops
<jester-> metti la spunta e dai ok
<jester-> e ok ad aggiornare
<misterK_> aggiornare dove aggiornamenti?
<jester-> messe le spunte e dando ok o chiudi
<jester-> chiede di aggiorbare apt
<jester-> aggiornare
<misterK_> quindi tutte e 4 le spunte sotto aggiornamenti?
<jester-> hai messo le spunte?
<misterK_> ne mancava solo una
<misterK_> ora ci sono tutt
<jester-> misterK_: in altro software
<jester-> misterK_: non la prima riga
<jester-> con cdro
<jester-> m
<misterK_> jester sotto altro software.. tu la prima riga intendi software per ubuntu?
<jester-> misterK_: etichetta altro software in alto
<jester-> la vedi?
<misterK_> si
<jester-> entraci
<misterK_> ci sono
<misterK_> cii sono quattro voci
<jester-> metti la spunta a tutto meno la prima voce
<misterK_> eh l'ho fatto
<jester-> chiudi
<misterK_> e ora
<jester-> misterK_: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge skype
<misterK_> è l'installazione di skype ?
<jester-> rm -r .Skype
<jester-> sudo apt-get install skype
<misterK_> quindi inserisco questi tre comandi
<jester-> secondo te?
<jester-> sono 4
<misterK_> rm -r .Skype
<misterK_> non me lo legge
<jester-> misterK_: dalli e basta
<misterK_> è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<misterK_> lo rinizio da capo si può?
<jester-> mibofra: dopo di?
<jester-> misterK_: non trova dopo di?
<misterK_> dopo l'ultimo comando
<misterK_> sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> sudo apt-get install sksudo apt-get install skypeype
<jester-> misterK_: significa che non hai spuntato una sega
<misterK_> jester ho spuntato come mi hai detto
<misterK_> le ultime 3 di altro software
<jester-> allora trovrebbe skype
<jester-> hai dato sudo apt-get update
<jester-> prima
<misterK_> si può riniziare ?
<jester-> cosa
<misterK_> la successione dei comandi per skype
<jester-> rivai a vedere
<misterK_> sudo apt-get update
<jester-> vai vedere le spunte
<misterK_> sudo dpkg --purge skype
<misterK_> sono giuste
<misterK_> attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere skype poiché non è installato
<misterK_> ora sto veramente impazzendo
<jester-> comunque ci sono piu di tre righe in altro sofware
<jester-> vanno spuntate tutte meno la prima riga
<jester-> quindi chiudi
<misterK_> ma è cosi
<jester-> apri, fai uno shot del desktop e postalo
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<misterK_> mi puoi ridare il comando
<misterK_> per la schermata
<jester-> tasto stamp
<misterK_> per aprire la finestra
<misterK_> di altro software ecc
<jester-> sudo software-properties-gtk
<misterK_> jester
<misterK_> comqunue skype non me lo trova più
<misterK_> installato
<misterK_> bo
<krabador> misterK__, ne sei tanti
<misterK__> ?
<krabador> misterK__, eri contemporaneamente anche misterK_
<misterK__> sono rientrato sarà questo
<misterK__> e java invece come lo scarico ?
<krabador> !java | misterK__
<ubot-it> misterK__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<misterK__> kraba eri tu che invece ieri mi avevi linkato
<misterK__> i driver video del produttore ?
<krabador> no
<krabador> oddio... gli intel ?
<misterK__> si
<krabador> si
<krabador> te li ho linkati io
<misterK__> potresti rilinkarli gentilmente
<krabador> ma gli open nella 13.10 vanno bene
<misterK__> gli open che sono
<misterK__> krabador:  sto installando Open JDK.. va bene quello ? sono tre parti giusto?
<krabador> si, openjdk va bene
<misterK__> il plugin non lo trova
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-04
<krabador> segui bene http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java#Open_JDK
<misterK__> seguirò bene
<misterK__> e per skype cosa puoi dirmi ? oggi ho trovato un comando che me l'aveva installato
<misterK__> solo che poi ho riformattato insomma...
<misterK__> e non lo trovo più
<misterK__> era una roba lunga
<krabador> misterK__, prima jester- ti ha indicato come fare
<misterK__> l'ho fatto,, vabbè domani quando sarò meno cotto
<misterK__> vedrò
<krabador> si abilitano i repositories partner e indipendente
<krabador> si fa l'update dei repositoried
<krabador> di disinstalla la versione precedentemente installata di skype
<krabador> e di installa quella dei repositories
<krabador> con sudo apt-get install skype
<misterK__> krabador: domani vedrò meglio.. ma per me è un po' tutto arabo all'inizio
<krabador> ma non prima di aver cancellato anche la cartella /home/utente/.Skype
<misterK__> per chi conosce l'ambiente sembra automatico..
<krabador> se con win si ha soltanto cliccato su "avanti" per installare qualcosa
<krabador> puo' sembrare impegnativo
<misterK__> non è propriamente intuitivo.
<krabador> misterK__, ubuntu con unity è intuitivo ai limiti del ridicolo
<krabador> nella barra a sinistra hai le principali cose
<krabador> in alto a sinistra hai l'icona della dashboard, che, se cliccata, ti fa cercare semanticamente dentro nei contenuti installati
<krabador> ti basta cliccare, digitare "ter" che ti apparirà immediatamente l'icona del terminale
<krabador> per installare software, si ha a disposizione ubuntu software center , con centinaia di software gratis all'interno
<krabador> per il lato un po' piu' tecnico c'è la documentazione ufficiale
<misterK__> eccomi
<krabador> sia in inglese che in italiano
<krabador>  !wiki | misterK__
<ubot-it> misterK__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<misterK__> kraba in alto a sinistra l'icona della dash ?
<misterK__> sarebbe cerca nel computer e online ?
<krabador> si, quell'icona in alto a sinistra sulla barra, è l'icona della dasj
<krabador> dash
<misterK__> beh comuqnue per me risulta un casino.. andrà meglio sicuramente
<misterK__> ma ho diversi problemi da risolvere
<misterK__> come quello dello spegnimento
<misterK__> posso solo a mano
<krabador> hai spulciato nel bios per vedere se ci sono opzioni di spegnimento a nome ACPI?
<misterK__> ho spulciato vagamente
<misterK__> ma non ne mastico di bios figuriamoci
<misterK__> comqunue ho trovato qualcosa in rete
<misterK__> è un problema diffuso a quanto pare
<krabador> misterK__, attento a seguire guide non ufficiali,
<misterK__> sono proprio quelle che mi hanno fatto installare skype
<misterK__> dal sito
<krabador> ecco
<misterK__> con i relativi bug
<krabador> !skype | misterK__
<ubot-it> misterK__: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<krabador> per esempio
<krabador> che uso fai del pc?
<misterK__> un uso piuttosto basilare
<misterK__> navigazione... musica e film
<misterK__> io ho messo su ubuntu perchè non ne potevo più di quanto si inchiodava la macchina
<misterK__> non ho buone propensioni per il mondo della programmazione figurati
<misterK__> grazie comunque dell'assistenza
<misterK__> buonanotte
<krabador> ciao, buonanotte
<micky> ho bisogno di un aiuto c'è qualcuno???
<krabador> micky, chiedi
<micky> krabador ho vari problemi con ubuntu 13.10
<micky> in primo non mi riconosce più la lingua italiana ma solo inglese anche se comando italiano
<micky> touchpad che va quando vuole lui
<krabador> "non mi riconosce piu' la lingua italiana" significa che una volta era completamente in italiano senza problemi?
<micky> e avvio strano... mi era già capitato accendo il pc e impazzisce con [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[3[[[[[[[[[[3[[[[[[[[è3[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[è3 infinitamente
<micky> si prima di reinstallare tutto pulito
<krabador> prima di reinstallare sempre una 13.10?
<micky> si
<krabador> per la lingua, se durante l'installazione eri connesso ad internet, la installa in quella sede
<krabador> se no vai in supporto linguq
<krabador> in impostazioni
<micky> ehh sì che ho fatto così..è anche spuntata in italiano..ma non l'accetta
<krabador> clicchi su "installa / rimuovi lingue" selezioni la lingua italiana
<krabador> togli l'inglese
<krabador> fai fare quello che deve fare e riavvii
<krabador> per il touchpad ho l'impressione che abbia qualche problema fisico
<krabador> micky, sei connesso ad internet in maniera stabile?
<micky> si
<micky> ma l'installazione l'ho fatta da scollegato..
<krabador> micky, sicuro che non s'è inceppata la connessione durante l'installazione
<micky> ho aggiornato tutto dopo
<micky> ho già disinstallato 3 volte il supporto lingue e reinstallato
<micky> riavviato più volte..
<micky> etc
<micky> ma niente non funza
<krabador> micky, manda da terminale un sudo apt-get update e mandami il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | micky
<ubot-it> micky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micky> ok
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6688067/
<krabador> perchè hai ppa?
<micky> perchè prima ho installato un po di cose....
<krabador> hai errore
<krabador> allora, software-properties-gtk, vai su altro software e disabiliti tutto
<micky> ok
<krabador> per gli aggiornamenti disabiliti i backports
<krabador> e i proposed
<krabador> poi, nella prima tab a sinistra, nel menu a tendina con il server, vai su altro
<krabador> e ne selezioni un'altro
<micky> qui non riesco a seguirti... i backport  quali sono??scusa?
<krabador> nella taba aggiornamenti
<micky> ok trovato scusa
<krabador> disabilita i backport e i proposed
<micky> ok ci sono..
<krabador> cambiato il server dei repositories?
<micky> sto cercando il server migliore..giusto??
<krabador> puoi andare su italia, e selezionare garr.it
<micky> no mi obbliga a cliccare server migliore
<krabador> no, puoi selezionarlo a mano
<micky> ok garr.it
<krabador> adesso clicca su scegli server, e chiudi correttamente le finestre
<krabador> vai sul terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e posta in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | micky
<ubot-it> micky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micky> ok
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6688150/
<krabador> adesso ctrl alt f2, avrai il terminale a tutto schermo, fa il login con user e pass, dopodichè , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> se mentre lo fai non ricordi cosa fare
<krabador> ctrl alt f7 e tornerai con l'ambiente grafico
<micky> ok
<micky> perdonami  alla fine mi dice E: invalid operation system
<krabador> "alla fine" dove?
<micky> invalid operation dist scusa
<micky> dopo che ho dato i sudo  carica e alla fine dei dati mi dice  invalid operation dist
<krabador> micky, il comando è sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> con -
<micky> si..
<krabador> non dist upgrade
<micky> ricontrollo che forse ho sbagliato
<micky> ok ..
<micky> installato tutto
<krabador> bene, ora riavvia, e ripeti la procedura della lingua
<micky> ok.. e ritorno x farti sapere.. grazie x ora
<micky> eccomi krabador.. purtroppo tutto come prima... se mi mandi un link ti faccio vedere uno screen shot
<micky> scusami il link qllo x postare le immagini
<krabador> micky, dalla selezione delle lingue, deseleziona l'inglese
<micky> fatto
<krabador> !imagebin | micky
<ubot-it> micky: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> micky, hai ulteriormente riavviato dopo la procedura della lingua?
<micky> si ho anche disinstallato il supporto e reinstallato
<micky> http://imagebin.org/285065
<krabador> micky, allora da install remove laguages
<krabador> rimuovi l'italiano
<krabador> installa l'inglese, riavvia
<krabador> rientra li , rimuovi l'inglese , installa l'italiano e riavvia
<micky> ok ci provo
<micky> eccomi qui krabador... purtroppo niente tutto come prima
<micky> mi conviene provare a reinstallare??
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall language-pack-it language-pack-it-base language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base language-support-it
<micky> ti incollo su patebin
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6688372/
<shien> buona sera mi potreste dare una mano ?
<shien> ho un problema con la webcam
<shien> ????
<shien> ciao ce nessuno?
<Dian> sera a tutti
<Dian> volevo chiedere una cosa che mi proccupa
<Dian> nel momento della installazione di ubuntu 12.04.3 lts il monitor del mio PC diventa nero cose se stacco il cavo che collega il PC al monitor
<Dian> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Dian> poi se puo aiutare il PC fa girare la ventola molto forte
<Dian> nessuno puo aiutarmi??
<Ade> Ciao, chi può spiegarmi come masterizzare su dvd la versione di ubunto che ho in uso con le modifiche apportate?
<massy> ci vuole remastersys
<massy> ma mi sa che nn è piu in uso
<massy> cmq ti fa la iso distribuibile con le tue modifiche apportate
<pigeta> giorno a tutti
<Ade> infatti remastersys non l'ho trovato
<pigeta> ieri stavo usando il portatile(non lo uso spesso) ad un certo punto sento come dei fischi provenienti dal suo interno,vabbe ho pensato sarà perchè non è molto nuovo,fatto stà che ho deciso di riavviarlo,ma dopo il riavvio mi veniva fuori una schermata nera con scritto : "error hd0 out of the disk,grub>rescue";ora stamattina l'ho riacceso e è tornato a funzionare,non vorrei che fosse il disco che sta cominciando a partire?
<Ade> quindi non esiste altro modo per creare un dvd personalizzato?
<akis24> giorno
<pigeta> mmm non si avvia più di nuovo
<pigeta> praticamente su questo hard disk ho 3 partizioni,ubuntu,windows,back track
<pigeta> solo backtrack funziona
<pigeta> si può fare qualcosa secondo voi senza reinstallare tutto?
<pigeta> o magari salvare i programmi/dati di windows e poi formattare e ripartire?
<afet> ciao
<afet> ragazzi
<afet> sono nuovo nel ubuntu
<afet> e mi piace un sacco
<afet> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano per favore
<afet> per una scheda video
<afet> nvidia
<afet> modelo nvidia 210
<afet> ho scaricato i drivers dal sito produttore
<afet> per linux 64 bit
<afet> ma ubuntu me li vede come documento di testo credo
<afet> e non so come fare
<Alfeno> Buongiorno
<Alfeno> ho un grosso problema spero che qualcuno mi posa aiutare
<Alfeno> *possa
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Alfeno
<ubot-it> Alfeno: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> afef, non puoi installare quelli scaricati dal sito nVidia
<cybernova> krabador, è uscito
<krabador> ah, vero
<krabador> su android , c'è un po' meno visibilità
<Alfeno> ok scusatemi... cerco dei driver (sopratutto audio) per una scheda madre ptgd1-la sembrano praticamente introvabili o non funzionanti su wind... speravo che con ubuntu riuscissi a risolvere il problema
<cybernova> Alfeno, quindi su ubuntu hai già provato l'audio e non funziona?
<Alfeno> no lo sto installando ora... solo che non conosco ubuntu sono abituato che con windows se non hai dei drivers appositi da installare l'audio non finziona... su ubuntu ci puo essere la possibilita che vadi senza avere altri drivers?
<Alfeno> *funziona
<cybernova> Alfeno, bisogna vedere, magari lo riconosce anche però se non funziona su winz magari potrebbe essere che la scheda audio sia andata
<Alfeno> la scheda audio è integrata .. puo essere che sia andata si.. pero mi fa strano che non esistano drivers per questa scheda madre.. gli unici che ho trovato una volta installati non fanno partire il programmino realteck della gestione audio... è molto strano
<ilgigios> Buongiorno a tutti
<ilgigios> qualcuno mi spiega in cosa sbaglio nella configurazione internet in unbuntu 13.10
<cybernova> Alfeno, una volta che hai installato ubuntu vediamo se funziona
<ilgigios> cybernova mi puoi dare una mano tu se ne vieni a capo
<Alfeno> ok cybernova appena finisce controllo e faccio sapere.. intanto grazie :)
<cybernova> Alfeno, di nulla
<cybernova> !qualcuno | ilgigios
<ubot-it> ilgigios: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ilgigios> ok
<ilgigios> ciao a tutti. Vorrei che mi spiegaste come impostare questi dati su ubuntu 13.10 Sono in Moldavia e per collegarsi al router di mio cognato da windows devo impostare questi dati e funziona alla perfezione. Local IP 192.168.1.11 Subnet mask 255.255.255.0 Gateway pred 192.168.1.1 Dns Prim 172.27.137.10 Dns Sec 172.27.137.20 Su ubuntu 13.10 vado in connessione cavo 1 imposto i valori descritti e per quanto riguarda i dns gli metto co
<ilgigios> separati da una virgola ma non funziona
<ilgigios> adesso sto usando windows7 naturalmente
<Guest8395> Ogni macchina, un IP diverso
<Guest8395> cambia l'ultimo numero del Local IP
<ilgigios> si sono due pc uno ha valore 2 e il mio 11
<ilgigios> ho provato anche con altri valori ma nulla
<Guest8395> se apri un terminale e dai ping 192.168.1.1, cosa appare?
<ilgigios> scusatemi il bimbo piange ;(((((( devo asssentarmi
<ilgigios> torno appena permette
<ilgigios> ufffff
<arifan> Hi all- Ciao a tutti, o meglio Buondì.
<arifan> Buongiorno krabador
<arifan> Ti ringrazio ancora molto per il supporto dell'altro giorno.
<ilgigios_> eccomi
<ilgigios_> cybernova ho provato ping 192.168.1.9 e anche .1 e la risposta e connect: network is unreachable
<Guest4820> ilgigios_: proviamo una configurazione manuale... dai ifconfig su terminale, incolla l'output su pastebin.ubuntu.com
<blondovunque> ciao a tutti!
<Guest4820> poi apri un terminale e digita sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<blondovunque> ho un dubbio su quale ubuntu o derivate è consigliabile insallare sul mio pc, qualcuno può consigliarmi?
<Guest4820> !dettagli | blondovunque
<ubot-it> blondovunque: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest4820> Hai esigenze specifiche?
<Guest4820> hardware vecchio o raro?
<blondovunque> allora il pc è un asus
<blondovunque> ora vi dico i dettagli
<blondovunque> processore intel atom cpu n750
<blondovunque> 1.67 GH
<blondovunque> ram 1gb
<Guest4820> la scheda grafica ha accelerazione 3D?
<blondovunque> sistema operativo a 32bit
<blondovunque> no, non credo
<blondovunque> è un acer aod257
<Guest4820> blondovunque: se non ha accel. 3D prova Xubuntu 12.04 (supportato fino ad aprile 2015) oppure Lubuntu 13.10 (supportato fino ad apr 2014).
<Guest4820> Se l'ha, prova Ubuntu o Kubutnu o Ubuntu GNOME remix (puoi verificare semplicemente avviando Ubuntu e controllando che la grafica sia utilizzabile)
<blondovunque> tra le 2 quale è preferibile? io ho gia usato xubuntu e mi trovo bene, lubuntu cosa ha di diverso?
<ilgigios_> uso ubuntu 13.10 Sono in Moldavia e per collegarsi al router di mio cognato da windows devo impostare questi dati e funziona alla perfezione. Local IP 192.168.1.11 Subnet mask 255.255.255.0 Gateway pred 192.168.1.1 Dns Prim 172.27.137.10 Dns Sec 172.27.137.20 Su ubuntu 13.10 vado in connessione cavo 1 imposto i valori descritti e per quanto riguarda i dns gli metto così 172.27.137.10,172.27.137.20
<Guest4820> blondovunque: cambia il look.
<ilgigios_> ma non funziona
<Guest4820> Lubuntu usa meno ram di Xubuntu, ma tu ne hai 1 GB quindi nel tuo caso specifico non e' un problema
<Guest4820> ilgigios_: dai ifconfig su un terminale e incolla l'output su pastebin.ubuntu.com. Poi dai sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces che proviamo una configurazione manuale
<blondovunque> perfetto, allora procedo con xubuntu, almeno so in che mare navigo
<blondovunque> vi ringrazio ragazi!
<Guest4820> prego :)
<ilgigios_> ho dato ipconfig .... comando non trovato
<ilgigios_> ok sbagliato
<Guest4820> ilgigios_: con la effe
<ilgigios_> problema che non posso incollare sto usando 2 pc proprio perche ubuntu non si collega sto usando w7 per chattare
<Guest4820> cerca la parola eth ad inizio riga, nell'output di ifconfig. E' seguito da un numero. Quale numero?
<Guest4820> Ci sono piu' occorrenze della parola eth?
<ilgigios_> aspetta copio su una chiavetta i dati e poi lo porto qui
<afet> bongiorno
<afet> ragazzi
<afet> ho bisonio di aiuto
<Guest4820> ! dettagli | afet
<ubot-it> afet: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<afet> allora
<afet> sono
<afet> nuovo
<afet> nel mondo ubuntu
<afet> e mi piace un sacco
<Guest4820> !enter | afet
<ubot-it> afet: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<afet> ok
<afet> ho scaricato i drivers dela scheda nvidia per linux 64 bit ma non riesco ad installarli
<afet> perche ubuntu me li vede come file bin.
<afet> sono driver propretari dela nvidia 210 series
<Alfeno> cybernova ho installato ubuntu.. è incredibile senza nessun driver aggiuntivo funziona tutto!!!
<ilgigios_> ok guest 4820
<afet> si ma ho una scheda di un gb che ho pagato  abastanza vorei anche usarla
<ilgigios_> ho incollato quello che mi avevi chiesto sul sito che mi hai dato e adesso che inf ti devo dare
<ilgigios_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6690596
<ilgigios_> messo il link cosi puoi vedere il risultato
<afet> allora mi spiga qualcuno come devo installare i file bin su ubuntu per favore
<Alfeno> si possono mandare messaggi privati in questa chat? per non creare confusione
<ilgigios_> si clicca sul nome e query
<arifan> Rieccomi
<Alfeno> serve un antivirus su ubuntu? se si quale mi consigliate leggero e free?
<arifan> Come già spiegato a krabador un paio di gg fa, ho dei problemi con l'installazione di Ubuntu su un notebook Asus con processore AMD A45000. Come sempre avvio una sessione live da chiavetta, la 12.04. Appare Grub, seleziono ovviamente la live  e appare lo splash screen solito.
<ExPBoy> !antivirus | Alfeno
<ubot-it> Alfeno: antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<arifan> Dutante il boot up appare una machera che indica che la grafica sarà impostata a bassa risoluzione. Subito dopo mi chiede di risolvere manualmente il problema o di contunuare a bassa risoluzione.
<cybernova> Alfeno, perfetto :)
<Guest4820> ilgigios_: apri un terminale e dai ''sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces'' e dimmi se c'e' una riga per eth0
<arifan> scelgo di continuare e attendere il minuto proposto. X non parte e rimane tutto li in attesa. Cambio TTY e digito io startx ma nulla, toppa il servizio.
<arifan> Premetto che con  la Knoppix in live parte....
<arifan> Alfeno: semmai ti serve l'antivirus per essere sicuri che non infetti altre machcine Win.
<arifan> qualcuno è mai riuscito ad installare Ubuntu su una macchina AMD APU A4?
<ilgigios_> guest no solo pagina con delle opzioni sotto  guida salva inserisci ecc
<arifan> PS: il notebook, regalo per mia moglie, ha preinstallato W8, che dopo circa 2 ore di funzionamento si è già infettato da solo nello scaricare aggiornamenti!!!!
<ExPBoy> arifan, se scarica solo aggiornamenti non si infetta
<Alfeno> ok allora non lo metto tanto terrò solo ubuntu su quella macchina.... bellissimo questo sistema operativo dovrò impararlo bene preparatevi a valanghe di domande in questi giorni! :) grazie per la pazienza
<Guest4820> ilgigios_: strano, dovrebbe almeno esserci una riga che dice ''auto''. Controlla che il nome del file sia corretto lettera per lettera, e che in basso NON sia scritto "Nuovo file", poi incolla questa riga
<Guest4820> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Guest4820> poi riavvia e controlla la rete
<Guest4820> se non va riproveremo con IP statico
<ilgigios_> si nuovo file e scritto in bianco
<Guest4820> Allora il nome del file e' sbagliato. Esci con Ctrl+X
<Guest4820> e riprova
<ilgigios_> Guest4820 non riesco  col terminle mi si apre gnu nano2.2.6 poi da li inserisco la stringa che mi hai dato ctrl x per uscire e mi chiede dove salvare ma non riesco a salvare
<ilgigios_> sono alle prome armi con ubuntu e questi comandi dati da terminale mi fanno impzzire uff
<ilgigios_> scusate gli errori la tastiera e russa non italiana
<Guest4820> ilgigios_: ok, se sei su ubuntu 13.10, dai su temrinale il comando pkexec gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ilgigios_> ok
<ilgigios_> gtk-WARNING** cannot open display
<arifan> ExPBoy: eppure sarà, ma sta girando l'antivirus da boot da almeno un'oretta.
<Guest4820> ilgigios_: facicamo in un altro modo. Dai questo comando su terminale: cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup} ;
<Franco_> salve
<Guest4820> poi dai ''sudo su'' ed inserisci la password, dai ''echo iface eth0 inet dhcp > /etc/network/interfaces'' (ovviamente senza le virgolette)
<Guest4820> poi riavvia e verifica.
<Guest4820> probabilmente, il primo cp vorra' sudo.
<misterK_> salve
<misterK_> Guest4820:  potresti darmi una mano con il partizionamento? Ho fatto un po' un casino
<ilgigios_> cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup     impossibile creare delle regole ........ permesso negato
<Franco_> ciao a tutti si puo' parlare di privacy ?
<Franco_> qui
<ilgigios_> Guest4820 una domanda da pivello perche su win7 basta inserire pochi dati e qua su ubuntu bisogna essere ingegneri informatici????
<akis24> !chat | Franco_
<ubot-it> Franco_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Franco_, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Franco_> e di la si puo' ??
<enzotib> ilgigios_, perché mai devi modificare interfaces?
<ilgigios_> perche non riesco a connettermi a sto maledetto router adsl in moldavia
<ilgigios_> con windows basta pochi parametri con ubuntu sto impazzendo
<enzotib> ilgigios_, ma tu sei in moldavia o solo il router?
<ilgigios_> sono in moldavia da mio cognato
<ilgigios_> conessione moldtelecom
<Franco_> e come chatti ?
<enzotib> ilgigios_, e devi connetterti in wireless o con cavo ethernet?
<ilgigios_> adesso chatto dal pc di mio cognato che ha anche la tastiera russa parca vacca
<Franco_> ahh
<Franco_> eccerto i moldavi usano il cirillico
<ilgigios_> via cavo non ha il wifi ho portato anche il mio modem wifi ma peggio che andar di notte nelle configurazioni
<enzotib> ilgigios_, normalmente uno attacca il cavo e VA
<enzotib> (ancge ubuntu, eh!)
<enzotib> anche*
<Franco_> e certo, specie se usano il dhcp
<ilgigios_> in italia con telecom e cosi
<ilgigios_> ti incollo la domanda cosi capisci
<Franco_> ma hai il dual boot ?
<ilgigios_> Vorrei che mi spiegaste come impostare questi dati su ubuntu 13.10 Sono in Moldavia e per collegarsi al router di mio cognato da windows devo impostare questi dati e funziona alla perfezione. Local IP 192.168.1.11 Subnet mask 255.255.255.0 Gateway pred 192.168.1.1 Dns Prim 172.27.137.10 Dns Sec 172.27.137.20 Su ubuntu 13.10 vado in connessione cavo 1 imposto i valori descritti e per quanto riguarda i dns gli metto così 172.27.13
<enzotib> ilgigios_, questo chi te l'ha detto di farlo? cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup
<ilgigios_> guest4820
<ilgigios_> sembrerebbe semplice come configurazione ma non va
<Franco_> invece di usarr il cp, usa il comando cat e postalo
<ilgigios_> file o dir non esistente
<Franco_> accch
<Franco_> provato con il file manager ? da me c'e'
<orangebiker> Ciao ragazzi un informazione
<ilgigios_> franco il problema e che sono alle prime armi e avere proprio la conessione che non va e tagliarsi le p... a priori
<Franco_> qualcosa o qualcuno ti ha incasinato la dir mi sa...
<Franco_> usate in parecchi il pc ?
<orangebiker> ho installato oggi ubuntu sul pc ma è una versione vecchia.. come faccio ad aggiornarlo?
<ilgigios_> no solo io
<cristian_c> orangebiker, che versione è?
<orangebiker> 12.04
<Franco_> hai i pieni poteri del sudo ?
<cristian_c> orangebiker, non è poi così vecchia
<cristian_c> orangebiker, e dura cinque anni
<orangebiker> dici che non mi conviene aggiornarlo?
<ilgigios_> si certo
<cristian_c> orangebiker, che motivo hai?
<Franco_> allora entra come se fossi root al terminale
<orangebiker> pensavo fosse molto arretrata e ci fossero più funzionalità in quella recente
<cristian_c> orangebiker, di che tipo?
<Franco_> in etc... networkk
<orangebiker> in generale, più che altro che fosse più veloce il sistema
<cristian_c> orangebiker, non credo che aumenti molto la velocità
<cristian_c> orangebiker, adesso è lento^
<cristian_c> *?
<orangebiker> ci impiega un po ad aprire le cartelle
<orangebiker> non è velocissimo
<cristian_c> orangebiker, che pc è?
<orangebiker> un miniportatile ma vecchio ha 4gb di ram
<cristian_c> orangebiker, che portatile è?
<orangebiker> msi
<cristian_c> orangebiker, modello?
<Franco_> la precisione e' una virtu' in via d'estinzione
<Franco_> o no?
<misterK_> come si fa ad usare gparted ?
<Franco_> devi avere i pieni poteri
<cristian_c> !gparted | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<ilgigios_> franco devo lasciare grazie comunque riprovero verso sera ciao
<Franco_> ciaoo
<misterK_> ci do un'occhiata
<Franco_> coem volevasi dimostare
<Franco_>  tira sospiro di sollievo
<misterK_> ma io ho solo ubuntu. Leggo che serve per chi ha anche windows
<Franco_> ma anche no, serve per partizionare
<Franco_> pero' devi agire come se fossi root
<misterK_> Franco_:  io ho fatto un casino con il partizionamento.. posso fartelo vedere
<misterK_> e se puoi mi dici come devo fare
<Franco_> non sono un esperto lo uso e basta
<alfred> ciao. sul mio HD esterno da quando ho installato ubuntu visualizzo una nuova cartella (non creata da me) denominata "RECYCLER". è piena di file che mi sembra di aver cancellato prima dell'installazione di ubuntu. c'è una spiegazione di questa nuova cartella non creata da me?
<enzotib> alfred, creata da Windows?
<alfred> no
<alfred> windows l'ho aliminato con l'installazione di ubuntu!
<enzotib> alfred, dov'è questa cartella? sotto la / ?
<alfred> dopo aver completato l'installazione di ubuntu, connetto l'hd esterno e mi trovo questa cartella "RECYCLER" piena di foto. centinaia di foto.
<cristian_c> lol
<alfred> la cartella si trova nell'hd esterno!
<enzotib> alfred, e l'ha fatta windows
<alfred> ti rispondo di nuovo no.
<enzotib> alfred, allora l'ho fatta io
<alfred> capisco.
<alfred> secondo te l'ha creata win prima che installassi Ubu. ma in win non la visualizzavo?
<enzotib> alfred, perché dici che non può essere stato windows? è vero che l'hai rimosso, ma se hai usato quel disco esterno con Windows è possibile che abbia lasciato traccia
<enzotib> alfred, in Windows è una cartella nascosta, ma non per Ubuntu
<alfred> hai ragione!
<alfred> ah ecco.
<alfred> ora capisco.
<enzotib> alfred, se non ti serve cancellala e basta
<alfred> e secondo te perchè win avrebbe creato sta cartella enorme?
<alfred> a mia insaputa tenendola nascosta e occupando pure spazio?
<alfred> quali files avrebbe conservato in quella cartella?
<alfred> è plausibile che ha mantenuto tutti i file da me cancellati?
<alfred> considerando il nome "recycled"!!
<akis24> alfred: quella cartella è il cosidetto cestino di winz evidentemente mai svuotato da te ogni volta che eliminavi un file veniva spostato li ..  comunque sia cancellala come detto prima da enzotib
<alfred> ok. grazie.
<alfred> cmq si io cancellavo i file dall'hd esterno credendo che fossero eliminati definitivamente.
<alfred> invece entravano in una cartella nascosta?
<akis24> alfred: si a meno di usare altra procedura per eliminare
<alfred> capisco.
<enzotib> alfred, è la stessa cosa che avviene con Ubuntu, se cancelli un file dal filemanager, viene spostato nel cestino, in modo che eventuali errori possono essere recuperati
<alfred> ok.
<alfred> scusa cosa è il filemanager?
<enzotib> alfred, il programma tramite il quale visualizzi l'elenco dei file, li copi, li sposti, li apri con doppio click, etc.
<alfred> ah ho capito. quello visualizzato con il cassetto sulla barra delle applicazioni?
<enzotib> sì quello
<alfred> ok
<alfred> allora se io non apro il file manager, e vado direttamente in HD (ad esempio) e cancello un file direttamente da li, quel file non viene cancellato definitivamente?
<alfred> scusata queste domande. per voi saranno scontate, ma per me rappresentano cose diffilici.
<akis24> alfred: di solito ubuntu ha due opzioni per eliminare  totalmente un file  " cancella o elimina file "  volendo se attivata l'opzione " elimina " non chiede e elimina direttamente
<akis24> alfred:  quindi cancella file viene messo nel cestino .. elimina  perduto per sempre chiaro ?
<alfred> si
<alfred> chiaro. grazie.
<akis24> :)
<alfred> l'unico dubbio è qual'è la procedura per "cancella" e quale per "elimina"
<akis24> alfred:  magari una buona lettura  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<alfred> io uso quasi sempre il tasto Canc: immagino che questa attiva la procedura "cancella" che sposta nel cestino.
<akis24> esatto alfred
<akis24> alfred: segui il link postato prima capirai parecchie cose
<alfred> ok. va bene. leggerò un pò di più. grazie.
<dimitri_> salve, ho messo la versione PAE di kubuntu 13.10 per vedere imiei 8 gb ma non riesco a farlo partire al grub... che faccio ?
<alfred> ciao akis24 grazie per l'aiuto e per il rimando al link. ...una montagna di cose da imparare. :)
<cristian_c> dimitri_, appare nel grub?
<dimitri_> cristian_c, no
<dimitri_> non mi compare
<cristian_c> dimitri_, di che pc si tratta?
<dimitri_> dell xps 15z
<dimitri_> free -m mi vede 8 gb
<dimitri_> ma se lancio virtualbox o altri programmi me ne vedono 4gb
<dimitri_> anche info mi vede 3.8 gb
<dimitri_> vorrei usarli tutti e 8 i gb che ho visto che la ver a 64 non mi funziona bene
<cristian_c> dimitri_, dunque, come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> dimitri_, e in live funge?
<pirla> eccomi, e auguri a tutti, in particolare krabador che anche l'ultimo dell'anno si è offerto di aiutare uno sconosciuto!
<krabador> ;)
<pirla> ok, posso chiedere? Allora, ora sono alle prese con xubuntu 13.10 su una macchina un pò datata....athlon xp1700+ e nvidia riva tnt2....
<pirla> tramite indicazioni si internet sono riuscito ad installare il nuovo kernel 3.12.6 e aggiornato tutto il sistema tramite terminale....però il problema resta il video....non mi viene riconosciuto il monitor lg flatron 915ft....e ho il desktop che non sembra avere una profondità colore decente...
<pirla> ...impostazioni x la scheda video non c'e ne sono, così mi sono andato a scaricare sul sito nvidia i driver x la serie tnt....e vorrei provare a installarli, ma x uno alle prime armi è un casino...infatti sul readme dei driver c'è scritto che bisogna editare il file xorg.....insomma, avrei bisogno del tuo aiuto, anche perchè se va tutto in malora una volta installati, vorrei riuscire a ripristinare senza dover reinstallare tutt
<krabador> pirla, su ubuntu lascia stare il pacchetto scaricato dal sito
<krabador> puoi provare ad installare il driver nvidia-173
<pirla> sai già che creerà casino?
<krabador> il legacy di nVidia
<krabador> vedi dal sito, se la riva tnt2 è supportata da tal driver
<krabador> ed installarlo dal repository ubunu
<krabador> ubuntu
<pirla> ok però se mi aiuti tu!
<pirla> è proprio il legacy quello che ho scaricato io, e su questo ne sono supportate molte...
<lillo> salve a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire se su ubuntu e' possibile sapere a quanto si sta caricando/scaricando da internet? sto facendo un upload e non so a quanto carico
<krabador>  pirla, la tnt2 non è supportata dal 173
<krabador> su ubuntu devi tenerti quello che hai
<krabador> è una macchina troppo vecchia per pretendere troppo dalle ultime versioni del kernel e di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lillo, dipende cosa
<cristian_c> lillo, nel senso , quale applicazione stai usando?
<cristian_c> perché con wget in download lo mostra
<lillo> sto caricando dei file su box.com, mi e' spuntata la finestra dell'upload progress, ma non mi dice la velocita...
<fede> Salve a tutti, qualcuno mi può dare una mano? stò installando xubuntu sul pc della mia ragazza, solo che il pc non trova la connessione ad internet...cosa devo fare?
<lillo> sto caricando tramite firefox
<pirla> ma krabador, l'ho scaricato dal sito nvidia, selezionando la serie legacy e poi la tnt....ho sbagliato?
<krabador> su ubuntu non si può usare il pacchetto scaricato dal sito
<krabador> in ubuntu bisogna usare i driver contenuti nei repositories
<krabador> il più vecchio è il 173
<cristian_c> fede, e la ragazza è d'accordo? :P
<fede> si si
<krabador> pirla, la tnt2 ha 15 anni
<pirla> a ok, non parlo più allora! mi sa che dovrò tenermelo così!
<pirla> si non è che è vecchia....in confronto yoda è un giovanotto!
<krabador> il pacchetto che scarichi dal sito, anche di driver per schede recenti, non è adatto ad ubuntu
<krabador> che ha un suo sistema di gestione dei driver proprietari
<fede> cosa devo fare?
<pirla> però tornando alla macchina con cui ero alle prese l'ultimo dell'anno....scheda geforce 8300GS...alla fine non ho più risolto nulla...krabador, possiamo riprovarci?
<krabador> con che ubuntu stavi ?
<krabador> fede, WiFi ?
<fede> si
<pirla> 13.10...
<fede> @krabador, ormai lo stò installando, semmai per configurare la rete dopo...
<krabador> pirla, quella scheda ha un driver che ti verrà segnalato nella gestione driver proprietari
<krabador> pirla, è supportata dal driver nVidia della serie 319
<pirla> si ma il problema era il desktop, appena cliccavo su un menù o finestra si sgranava tutto e non riuscivo più a vedere niente, diventava tutto illeggibile e pixelato a quadri enormi
<pirla> questo che ti descrivo lo fa da appena installato, perciò non riesco a vedere nulla!
<krabador> pirla, hai ancora la USB o DVD  della 13.10?
<pirla> @Krabador....l'altra macchina l'ho accesa e sono sul desktop....però non so come mai manca il puntatore
<krabador> mi rispondi?
<pirla> si ho il dvd.....ora mi ha rilevato degli agg. e ha aperto una finestra, però non vedo niente, e non ho il puntatore....che facciamo?
<krabador> prendi il DVD della 13.10, fallo partire in live
<krabador> con "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<pirla> devo riavviare quindi?
<krabador> certo
<pirla> ho fatto ctrl alt f2 e sono in terminale, che faccio?
<pirla> sudo reboot
<krabador> beh, login e sudo shutdown -r now
<kenblu> ciao
<pirla> ok sta caricando il live...
<kenblu> posso chiedervi  un favore e da ieri che provo a istallare ubu sul mio pc  precisiamo che sono un principiante
<kenblu> adesso mi da problemi con hard disk
<krabador> specifica hardware e versione di ubuntu
<Kiw0> ciao
<kenblu> 12.04.3 lts
<pirla> ok krabador, sono sul desktop del live
<krabador> non hai nessun problema ?
<krabador> apri il terminale
<Kiw0> non mi funziona più ctrl+alt+su/giu per cambiare il desktop
<Kiw0> non capisco perchè!
<Kiw0> come si fa a sistemare?
<krabador> pirla , manda software-properties-gtk
<pirla> @krabador, dicevi a me prima? apro il terminale? Cmq non ho problemi sul live
<krabador> e guarda la versione del driver segnalato nella versione altri driver
<krabador> kenblu, vabeh la versione, ma l'hardware?
<pirla> scusa, come faccio ad aprire il terminale?
<fede> stò installando xubuntu,qualcuno mi sà dire perché il pc non trova la connessione wifi?
<krabador> fede, o te lo poni prima, o dopo l'installazione , questo problema
<Kiw0> fede: forse è protetta e va configurata, oppure devi istallare i driver della scheda di rete
<krabador> Kiw0, durante un installazione , non è il momento giusto
<krabador> o non è chiaro?
<Kiw0> si intendevo dopo
<pirla> scusa krabador, ho problemi anche qui, ho cliccato sull'icona più alta del menù a sx e è sgranato tutto
<krabador> pirla, fa ripartire la live , imposta con f6 al menu del boot, l'opzione nomodeset
<fede> @krabador xubuntu é stato installato, sono sulla schermata principale, non mi trova la rete wifi
<pirla> ok riavvio di nuovo il pc...
<fede> l'unica opzione disponibile é enable vpn
<krabador> fede, non è installato il driver della WiFi
<krabador> se avessi collegato il cavo
<krabador> durante l'installazione l'avrebbe installata
<krabador> fede, apri il terminale , manda lspci e copia in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kiw0> per il mio problema come risolvo?
<krabador> Kiw0, va a controllare tra le impostazioni di sistema, le scorciatoie da tastiera
<Kiw0> cosa è il tasto super?
<krabador> il tasto win
<pirla> ok Krabador, ci sono, è tutto un pò lentino rispetto a prima, è x il nomodest immagino...
<Kiw0> si adesso funziona, però veramente strano perché non ho toccato quelle impostazioni
<krabador> allora, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk
<Kiw0> manco sapevo che esisteva
<Kiw0> sono da poco su gnome shell
<krabador> pirla, e vedi tra altri driver
<pirla> Non mi ricordo come aprire il terminale
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<Kiw0> sul mio pc ho 2 utenti, un utente al login deve entrare senza password
<Kiw0> come faccio?
<pirla> mi ha creato solo un file temporaneo trustdb.gpg
<pirla> ...con il comando software-properties-gtk
<krabador> e ti apre una finestra
<fede> @krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6691919/
<fede> scusa la lentezza
<pirla> si quella degli aggiornamenti
<krabador> pirla, l'ultima scheda a destra
<krabador> ti dice i driver
<pirla> a si ora ci sono arrivato, li sta cercando..
<krabador> fede. hai una broadcom   BCM4311
<krabador> non sono inclusi i driver in ubuntu per una questione di licenze
<krabador> si devono installare a mano
<fede> @krabador, come si fà?
<krabador> fede, apri il terminale , manda software-properties-gtk , e vedi nell'ultima tab a destra
<Kiw0> anche io sul mio portatile ho la la bcm4311
<krabador> !broadcom | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Kiw0> funziona
<pirla>  allora, c'è una sfilza di driver, quello in uso è x.org nouveau, e tutti gli altri binay xorg, tra cui uno "proprietary tested"
<Kiw0> mi sembra devi cercare b43 nel gestore pacchetti
<krabador> pirla, nel l'installazione ubuntu hai grub , in avvio?
<fede> @krabador, mi dice no additional drivers avaliable
<krabador> fede, segui il link che ti ho mandato allora
<krabador> ti dice come fare
<pirla> in questa intendi? No ho solo questo sistema operativo su questa macchina....nell'altra con win xp e xubuntu c'è grub
<pirla> è grave se non c'è grub?
<krabador> pirla, allora riavvia la macchina , mettiti a premere shift destro come un ossesso, dovrebbe apparire GRUB
<krabador> premi "e" alla prima linea selezionata
<pirla> ok!
<krabador> poi scrivi nomodeset a fianco a splash
<krabador> dopodiché premi f10
<pirla> ma con il dvd sempre inserito riavvio, o lo tolgo?
<krabador> no , toglilo
<krabador> parlo proprio del sistema installato
<dimitri_> cristian_c, scusa ma sono andato via..... ritornando al problema di PAE che non vedo l'ho installato con sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-genericsudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic-pae-pae
<dimitri_> ma al grub non mi fa scegliere la versione pae ma solo le ultime 3 versioni normali a 32 bit
<cristian_c> dimitri_, mmmm
<cristian_c> <dimitri_> salve, ho messo la versione PAE di kubuntu 13.10 per vedere imiei 8 gb ma non riesco a farlo partire al grub... che faccio ?
<pirla> Krabador, nomodeset lo scrivo attaccato a splash o spaziato? e prima o dopo?
<enzotib> 13.10 ha bisogno di PAE per vedere 8GB?
<krabador> pirla, solo dopo
<krabador> pirla, con uno spazio
<krabador> pirla, splash nomodeset
<pirla> ok
<dimitri_> cristian_c, ricapitolo... ho una ver 13.10 32 che non vede gli 8gb mentre la 13.04 li vede.... mi consiglivano di mettere la PAE e l'ho fatto ora free -m vede 8gb ma i programmi, compreso info di sistema, vedono 3.8gb e non riesco a lanciare la PAE perchè il grub non mi propone la verione PAE alla partenza
<dimitri_> enzotib, non lo so la 13.04 li vede la 13.10 no
<enzotib> dimitri_, la 13.04 era a 64bit?
<dimitri_> no sono tutte e due a 32
<dimitri_> la 64 bit mi da un sacco di problemi con questa macchina,
<dimitri_> Dell XPS 15Z
<fede> @krabador , dove finiscono i driver per la scheda rete scaricati dal software center?
<dimitri_> la cosa strana che free -m mi da 8 gb e info mi da 3.8 gb
<cristian_c> dimitri_, che problemi ti da?
<krabador> fede, dal repository, vuoi dire?
<dimitri_> la 64 bit dici ?
<cristian_c> la 64 bit
<pirla> ok Krabador sono sul desktop, tutto ok!
<pirla> apro il terminale?
<krabador> fede, stai seguendo la guida che ti ho mandato
<krabador> pirla si
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri_> la tastiera mi fa le bizze e ripete i tasti a casaccio, non vede le schede video, non riesco a far vedere la NVIDIA e altro ancora
<krabador> pirla, manda software-properties-gtk
<fede> si si, sto scrivendo dal mio pc, in teoria devo scaricare i driver da qui, copiarli in una usb e spostarli sull'altro, giusto?
<dimitri_> la ventola va a palla e non vede la batteria
<pirla> ok e ora digito come prima software-properties-gtk ?
<krabador> pirla, si
<krabador> mandami una schermata, però
<krabador> !imagebin | pirla
<ubot-it> pirla: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fede> @krabador, devo scaricare i driver per poi copiarli su una usb e metterli su quell'altro, giusto?
<krabador> fede, non hai modo di collegare un attimo il PC con un cavo LAN?
<fede> hmmm...nn credo...
<fede> asp
<pirla> come faccio a salvare la foto alla schermata?
<krabador> con il tasto stamp
<poldo> ciao a tutti! Problema: ho fatto aggiornamento pacchetti, ho riavviato pc, ha fatto il boot senza problemi ma non mi si è aperta la schermata grafica, è andato direttamente sul terminale. come posso risolvere? Grazie
<fede> @krabador non c'é modo di scaricare i driver da qui e portarli sull'altro pc?
<dimitri_> cristian_c, enzotib che faccio allora ?
<dimitri_> come faccio partire la PAE secondo voi ?
<krabador> fede, si, te lo indica anche la guida
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6692079/ ci sono sia la pae che la generic ma non so come farla partire
<enzotib> dimitri_, a dire il vero non lo so, non ho avuto più problemi di memoria da quando sono spariti i kernel esplicitamente PAE
<cristian_c> fede, io ho usato sia il metodo con connessione eth, che senza connessione, entrambi per b43
<dimitri_> enzotib, vorrei far partire la PAE e provare ma non so come fare
<fede> @krabador, ok...io ho scaricato i driver, ma non sò dove vanno a finire una volta scaricati
<krabador> fede, nella cartella download
<krabador> fede, sei stato attento a scaricare proprio quello per la tua scheda?
<krabador> fede , BCM4311
<pirla> susa krabador, ma non so perchè ma è molto lenta la connessione sull'altra macchina e non riesco a caricare l'immagine
<pirla_> Krabador ci sei? mi son connesso con la macchina sperimentale
<pirla_> allora il link per la schermata è http://imageshack.com/a/img577/1472/i6yv.png
<pirla_> che fatica, non so perchè ma internet qui è lentissimo!!!
<krabador> pirla, installa l'nvidia-319 (proprietario, testato)
<krabador> e riavvia
<pirla> ok sta installando..lentamente
<pirla> mi sembra non vada avanti, l'hard disk non macina, magari sta scaricando altro software?
<krabador> no, da li solo quello può fare
<fede> @krabador...sono in alto mare :(
<krabador> come sei connesso adesso?
<fede> wi fi con il mio
<pirla> ho rilanciato il comando software-properties-gtk e sto rifacendo l'installazione....si era sconnesso internet e non so il perchè
<fede> mi puoi ricapitolare tutto?
<pirla> Krabador, ma perchè è tutto molto lento? colpa di quel nomodeset?
<krabador> graficamente si
<krabador> ma altro no
<krabador> !broadcom | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> fede, hai un router a casa?
<pirla> ok riavviato, ma non sembra bene....su alcune scritte al boot ho potuto rivedere lo stesso errore dell'ultimo dell'anno....starting load fallback graphic card [fail]......infatti schermo nero con puntatore al centro, e non si schioda
<pirla> non risponde neanche con ctrl alt f2
<krabador> ha finito la procedura correttamente ?
<pirla> si ha installato i driver e poi ho cliccato su riavvia.....a dire il vero mi è comparsa una finestra di errore dell'applicazione software-properties-gtk che si è chiusa inaspettatamente (con la spunta su inviare segnalazione) io l'ho chiusa e riavviato da terminale con sudo shutdown -r now....ho fatto male?
<krabador> riavvia, premendo shift per far riapparire GRUB
<krabador> premi e
<krabador> scrivi momodeset a fianco a splash
<krabador> premi f10
<krabador> apri terminale
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> manda una schermata
<krabador> !imagebin | pirla
<ubot-it> pirla: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pirla> scusa krabador ma quel "!imagebin | pirla"  dove devo scriverlo?
<krabador> quando dovrai postare l'immagine che ti ho chiesto
<pirla> Krabador, stessa schermata nera come prima...non è cambiato niente col nomodeset
<pirla> Non risponde niente neanche da tastiera, devo chiuderlo col pulsante di accensione e poi riaccenderlo
<krabador> hai premuto f10 dopo averlo scritto?
<fede> @kabrador...mi puoi aiutare un'attimo allora?
<pirla> si ho premuto f10!
<krabador> pirla ctrl alt f2 , quando si blocca, che fa?
<krabador> fede, ti ho fatto domande
<krabador> ma non sono arrivate risposte
<fede> scusami, é che sn dovuto uscire un'attimo
<pirla> quando si blocca resta in schermata nera con la freccia del mouse al centro, ma non funziona niente, neanche ctrl alt f2
<fede> @kabrador, allora...io ho cercato i driver scaricati nella cartella scaricati ma non ci sono
<krabador> fede, vai nelle opzioni di firefox e setta, "chiedi sempre dove salvare ogni file"
<fede> @kabrador, uso chromium...maé uguale...
<fede> @kabrador , sul link che mi hai inviato c'é scritto...istallazione driver STA senza connessione internet
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> segui
<krabador> fede, non puoi connetterti al modem con cui sei connesso adesso con un cavo ?
<cristian_c> eh
<fede> @kabrador senti, il modem wi fi ha un cavo telefonico normale e non un ethernet
<cristian_c> fede, che modem è?
<fede> @kabrador é un netgear
<krabador> non hai un cavo LAN per attaccartici ?
<krabador> non esistono modem solo wifi
<fede> @kabrador...nops :( solo il cavo telefonico che é attaccato al modem
<krabador> a meno di web pocket
<cristian_c> fede, ma che netgear è?
<krabador> modello
<fede> @kabrador netgear dg834g
<cristian_c> fede, che ha quattro porte gialle dietro
<cristian_c> giusto?
<fede> si
<cristian_c> fede, che sono appunto 4 porte ethernet
<fede> @cristian_c...lo so, ma non ho un cavo ethernet
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> la risposta è
<krabador> "non ho un cavo ethernet"
<krabador> non che il tuo router non può
<fede> @kabrador, ok...mi sn espresso male
<cristian_c> fede, ok, detto questo, attualmente come sei collegato al router?
<cristian_c> in wifi?
<krabador> fede segui tranquillamente la guida per l'installazione offline
<krabador> assicurati di scaricare i files dove sai
<krabador> ma anche direttamente in pendrive
<krabador> se setti la cartella di scaricamento dal browser
<fede> @cristian_c sn collegato cn il wi fi con il mio pc, qui non ho problemi, é il pc della mia ragazza dove ho appena istallato xubuntu
<cristian_c> fede, bene, scarica i driver come ti è stato già detto da questo pc, li porti su pendrive , colleghi la pendrive all'altro pc
<cristian_c> fede, e segui la procedura offline
<fede> @cristian_c...hai un link da dove scaricare il driver?
<krabador> fede, mo ti ci mando
<cristian_c> fede, il link che ti è stato dato prima
<krabador> mi dispiace
<cristian_c> è scritto nella guida wiki
<cristian_c> !broadcom | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> fede, qui ci sono i link diretti
<cristian_c> al download
<krabador> fede, con questo sono 3
<pirla> Krabador emmò che faccio? Magicamente mi son anche trovato Grub ad un riavvio, e senza premere shift...
<fede> @kabrador @cristian_c...vi ringrazio per la pazienza
<krabador> !ripristino | pirla
<ubot-it> pirla: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fede> @kabrador, ho scaricato una cartella di file chiamata broadcom wl-4.150.10.5 , adesso é sul pc da configurare...
<fede> @kabrador cosa ci faccio con questi file adesso?
<krabador> fede, te lo dice la guida
<krabador> mi sa che non ti piacs
<cristian_c> fede, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_senza_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> ti porta direttamente al paragrafo
<pirla> Krabador, praticamente sto reinstallando....ma poi per sta cavolo di scheda come facciamo§?
<krabador> assicurati di essere connesso ad internet
<krabador> durante il ripristino
<pirla> si sono connesso, ma la 13.10 non mi fa il ripristino, nelle opzioni puoi scegliere di cancellare tutto e reinstallare solamente, non ci sono voci ripristino
<fede> @kabrador stò seguendo passo passo la guida, i pacchetti sono stati scaricati e messi nella home dell'altro pc, quello offline, adesso sono sul terminal, ho digitato i comandi e mi dice no such file or directory
<krabador> fede, devi andare, nel terminale, nella cartella dove li hai messi
<krabador> fede o vai nella cartella, e col tasto destro clicchi " apri un terminale qui "
<krabador> oppure nel terminale fai cd nome cartella
<krabador> con il percorso completo
<krabador> che puoi anche copiare dalla finestra
<fede> @kabrador allora é meglio fare prima una cartella unica con i file?
<krabador> puoi metterli in scrivania
<krabador> e fare da terminale
<fede> ok ok
<krabador> cd /home/utente/Scrivania
<Fulvio> Ho installato Ubuntu tramite un programma di supporto del costo di 16 dollari, ma quando faccio partire il PC non riesco a scegliere Ubuntu, i cursori bon reagiscono
<krabador> rientro
<pirla> Krabador, ha quasi finito di reinstallare...
<pirla> te ne vai? torni?
<krabador> Fulvio, spiegati
<krabador> come hai installato il sistema?
<fede> @kabrador...sono riuscito ad estrarre i file...
<Fulvio> Navigando ho scelto un programma di supporto per istallare U: il daownload e l'istallazione sono partiti in automatico adopo ca. 30 m. l'istalælazionew si e´completata. Facendo ripartire il PC mi si chiede da quale OS voglio parttire ma non riesco a sceglier l'opzione U perché i cursori non reragiscono. Non riesco neanche a partire da f12
<krabador> Fulvio, se premi "e" mentre è selezionata in alto la prima opzione, succede qualcosa?
<fede> @kabrador, adesso mi dice di abilitare i driver, solo che non li trovo nel gestore dei drivers
<enzotib> Fulvio, e che sarebbe sto programma del costo di 16 dollari?
<Fulvio> se e sta per escape non succede niente
<krabador> Fulvio, no, proprio il tasto e
<Fulvio> devo riprovare e poi rientro eventualmente in chat, grazie per ora
<krabador> fede, hai seguto per il b43, vero?
<fede> @krabador si
<pirla> Krabador, finito di installare, appena puoi son qua...
<DarkPhoinix> salve
<krabador> pirla, bene, al riavvio cosa hai?
<krabador> fede, hai eseguito le 2 linee indicate?
<krabador> se si, o riavvii, o esegui i comandi modprobe
<fede> @krabador , scusa, quali linee?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_senza_connessione_internet
<krabador> quelle qui
<fede> @krabador ho fatto tutto pari pari a come dice nella guida, tranne i comandi modprobe
<Fulvio> ho provato con e ma mi sembra che sia il mouse che la tastiera n on reagiscano, se devo ripetere il download dove ritrovo la pag. con il programma di supporto che ho utilizzato?
<fede> @krabador ah, e dove dice di abilitare i driver STA?
<krabador> fede, dopo quelle 3 linee puoi riavviare
<pirla> Krabador...allora, al riavvio mentre caricava e c'era schermo nero, no notato delle scritte molto piccole di vari codici alfanumerici, e ho notato la scritta nouveau che riguarda appunto i driver...e alla fine della riga c'era la scritta [fault]
<krabador> fede, i modprobe li mandi solo se non vuoi riavviare
<krabador> pirla, avevi la connessione internet funzionante durante l'installazione?
<DarkPhoinix> ho un problema con lubuntu 13.10 e una scheda video sis non riesco a far andare la console con F1+CTRL e sopratutto non arrivo alla risoluzione ottimale con Xorg ho provato a dare manualmente i parametri con xorg.conf (dentro /etc/X11) ma nulla ho messo pure i moduli a mano dentro la libreria di Xorg la scheda video è :  VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10) ho i
<pirla> si krabador, ha installato molte cose...
<krabador> pirla, erano spuntate le opzioni aggiornamenti e software di terze parti, all'inizio?
<pirla> si certo!!
<krabador> pirla, bene, allora, adesso, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> Fulvio, hai agito tramite sito ufficiale?
<pirla> aspetta un secondo....ora sono sul desktop, e non ci crederai ma, a lasciarlo li fermo si è cambiata la risoluzione da sola, credo a 800x600 e adesso riesco a vedere i caratteri, anche se sono tutti appiccicati tra di loro....infatti ho lanciato l'aggiornamento software visto che ha trovato cose da aggiornare...
<krabador> nooooo!!!
<krabador> :D
<Fulvio> si
<krabador> pirla, te lo stavo per far fare a riga di comando
<krabador> pirla, faglieli fare e riavvia
<krabador> Fulvio, scusami, di che pc parliamo?
<pirla> certo, però ho anche fatto una foto e se riesco dopo te la posto....sempre che non faccia il deficiente....ma non capisco proprio sto cambio di risoluzione da solo, però la frequenza di aggiornamento è bassa, lo schermo sfarfalla!
<Fulvio> un dell di diversi anni fa
<krabador> Fulvio, fisso, notebook , cpu, ram
<Fulvio> fisso
<krabador> Fulvio, la tastiera è usb?
<fede> @krabador ho riavviato il pc ma nulla :(
<krabador> fede, allora, hai installato fw-cutter?
<krabador> *b43-cutter?
<fede> @krabador b43-fw cutter?
<krabador> fede, software-properties-gtk da terminale, all'ultima tab a destra, che ti dice?
<krabador> fede, si
<fede> @krabador si
<Fulvio> si
<fede> @krabador no additional drivers available
<krabador> fede, e network manager non dice nulla?
<krabador> Fulvio, hai abilitato in bios opzioni per usb legacy
<fede> @krabador no...
<krabador> Fulvio, o usb keyboard support
<Fulvio> non riesco ad entratre nel biso i partenza perché f non risponde
<enziosavio> tasto  Canc  quando  si  sta  per  avviare
<pirla> @Krabador, riavviato e sono sul desktop....un casino, non vedo nulla dentro le finestre, neanche aprendo il terminale con ctrl alt t non si riesce a vedere le scritte...
<krabador> pirla, ctrl alt f2
<pirla> ora ho aperto il terminale con ctrl alt f2...converrebbe aggiornare con il nuovo kernel 3.12.6?
<fede> @krabador lo sto reistallando...
<fede> @krabador fwcutter
<krabador> fede, dpkg -l | grep b43-fwcutter
<krabador> mandi il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> pirla, no
<krabador> pirla, non è un aggiornamento ufficiale
<pirla> ...son qui in attesa allora...che si fa da terminale?
<krabador> login
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> riavvia
<fede> @kabrador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6692999/
<akis24> sera
<enziosavio> sera
<krabador> fede, prima di grep ci vuole |
<pirla> Krabador, riavviato...e non è cambiato nulla, desktop pixelato anche più di prima!
<pirla> sono già in terminale...eventualmente...
<krabador> pirla, adesso riavvia con shutdown -r now
<krabador> dopodiche fai apparire grub
<krabador> e digita nomodeset a fianco a splash
<pirla> ok, nomodeset sempre dopo vero?
<krabador> si
<krabador> splash nomodeset
<krabador> poi f10
<fede> @krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693025/
<krabador> fede, hai installato il sistema operativo a 32 o 64 bit?
<fede> 32
<krabador> ok
<krabador> fede, adesso ripeti le 3 linee di comando segnalate nella guida, nel terminale
<krabador> e mostrami sempre il contenuto in pastebin
<fede> ok
<pirla> Krabador.....ho aperto il terminale e poi software-properties-gtk... sono sulla schermata dei driver.....ho fatto bene?
<krabador> si, te lo stavo per dire
<krabador> hai, immagino sempre gli stessi di prima
<pirla> si gli stessi
<krabador> installa sempre il 319 tested
<pirla> ok sta facendo...
<krabador> pirla, occhio a che non ci sia nessun errore
<pirla> mi anticipi cosa vorresti fare? così magari ti precedo...
<Fulvio> sera
<fede> @krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693068/
<krabador> fede, adesso manda sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb      e     sudo modprobe b43
<krabador> posta il contenuto in pastebin
<pirla> quando mi chiede di riavviare lo faccio da terminale o dal pulsante riavvia della finestra? Prima era successo che riavviando dal pulsante si era come piantato, così ho digitato shutdown -r now da terminale...
<krabador> pirla, no, rispetta rigorosamente la procedura
<DarkPhoinix> risolto!
<krabador> DarkPhoinix, come?
<DarkPhoinix> incredibile che ubuntu stia portando linux quasi quanto google verso la windowsizazione!
<DarkPhoinix> xorg.conf
<krabador> bene
<fede> @krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693089/
<DarkPhoinix> non è possibile però che uno esca 2 mesi e cambino sempre le cose...
<DarkPhoinix> non c'è uno standar
<DarkPhoinix> notte
<krabador> DarkPhoinix, "esca 2 mesi" non cambiano troppo
<pirla> krabador, ora sotto il neme della sheda, sulla medesima finestra, c'è scritto: "questo dispositivo sta usando il driver raccomandato"...ma non c'è nessun pulsante di riavvio, e l'installazione l'ha finita. Che faccio chiudo tutto e riavvio?
<krabador> non ci sono altre sorte di errori?
<Fulvio> ho comprato wubi per installare U
<pirla> no, non vedo nulla di strano
<krabador> Fulvio, se non riesci ad entrare in bios, fatti prestare una tastiera non usb da qualcuno, se non ne hai una da qualche parte
<Fulvio> ok, grazie sera
<enziosavio> Ma  con  il  tasto  Canc  non   entri  nel  Bios
<krabador> fede, vai con il tasto destro nel task di network manager
<krabador> vedi se è spuntata l'opzione delle reti wifi
<krabador> enziosavio,  non    con    una      tastiera       usb       non         supportata
<fede> @krabador ci sono add new items panel preferences log out help e about
<krabador> fede, sul task di network manager
<krabador> fede, xubuntu ?
<fede> si
<fede> @krabador network connections forse?
<krabador> si
<krabador> con il tasto destro, che opzioni hai ?
<pirla> krabador, se provo a chiudere il terminale mi dice che un processo in questo terminale è ancora in esecuzione...che faccio?
<krabador> hai chiuso software-properties-gtk?
<enziosavio> A  non  avevo  seguito  dall' inizio  ,  ma  che  ci  fa  con  una  tastiera  non  supportata  ,  ha  fatto  un  giro  in  discarica  !
<pirla> no, chiudo la finestra driver prima?
<fede> @krabador nessuna...l'unica cosa che riesco a fare con il tasto sinistro mi và alla configurazione manuale
<krabador> pirla, certo
<krabador> fede, che opzioni hai cliccandoci con il tasto sinistro?
<pirla> krabador, ok, ora riavvio da terminale o no?
<fede> @krabador non mi dà nessuna opzione
<krabador> pirla, puoi fare come vuoi, ma chiudi il terminale e riavvia tradizionalmente
<krabador> fede, riavvia
<fede> ok
<fede> @krabador l'ho riavviato adesso, cmq leuniche opzioni le avevo in alto a sinistra nell'indicatore di rete, quelle che ti avevo indicato prima
<Shien> buona sera a tutti
<saltabecca> sera a tutti
<saltabecca> buon Sabato
<krabador> salve
<Shien> mi potreste dare una mano ? ho un problema con la webcam
<krabador> Shien, che webcam , con quale sistema?
<Shien> si
<pirla> krabador, riavviato....schermo nero e puntatore al centro come le altre volte! Può essere che nel bios della scheda ci sia un'opzione particolare rompiscatole? Non mi viene in mente altro!
<pirla> ...della sheda madre intendo...
<Shien> ho un sistema di 32 bit  12.04
<Shien> la webcam e Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000
<Shien> il mio pc e un  hp pavilion dv6000
<Shien> mi rileva la vebcam con il comando lsusb
<Shien> ma mi sa che non ha i driver perke skype e chees non la rilevano
<krabador> Shien, sei lui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=4510910
<Shien> si
<fede> @krabador ho riavviato ma nn é successo nulla
<enziosavio> Scusa  ma  il  Grub  funziona  ?  arrivi  al  Login ?
<fede> @krabador ricomincio da capo?
<pirla> krabador, ho uno strano errore all'avvio....forse perchè ho sempre tenuto la voce cdrom nel bios come primo boot device? ma il secondo era l'hard disk, e dopo l'installazione ho sempre tolto il dvd...
<krabador> pirla, il boot non c'entra nulla
<pirla> fatto sta che mi compare una serie di scritte....e in ultima il cursore si ferma su initramfs
<krabador> fede, hai il supporto di installazione del sistema che hai installato?
<krabador> pirla, adesso è bloccato li ?
<pirla> si in attesa di un comando..
<fede> @ krabador supporto di installazione?
<krabador> pirla, adesso il dvd è dentro o fuori?
<krabador> fede, si, il supporto che hai usato per installare il sistema
<pirla> krabador, è fuori
<krabador> fede, chiavetta/pendrive
<fede> @krabador si...la pendrive é qui cn me
<krabador> fede, fa partire in boot la chiavetta usb da quel pc, e seleziona " prova ubuntu senza installare"
<fede> @krabador che differenza c'é?
<krabador> fede, se in live viene settata, te la faccio installare da li
<krabador> nel sistema
<pirla> Krabador, tra le scritte ce ne una che dice: Alert! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root do not exist! Dropping to a shell!
<krabador> pirla, riavvia, e dimmi esattamente il punto in cui si blocca
<pirla> krabador, ora si è avviato da solo Grub, che faccio?
<krabador> l'opzione in alto
<pirla> ubuntu
<Shien> krabador, sto cercando di installare un driver pero mi da un errore al comando make install mi potresti dire che tipo di errore e ?
<krabador> Shien, posta
<krabador> !pastebin | Shien
<ubot-it> Shien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shien> ok
<Shien> grazie
<krabador> Shien, per favore, se puoi , prova l'ultima versione di ubuntu, in live, e vedi se da li funziona la webcam
<fede> @ krabador ci sonno
<fede> sono
<pirla> krabador, dato ubuntu a grub e si pianta subito dopo con cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx...
<krabador> fede, che dice network manager
<pirla> anzi, son tornate le stesse scritte di prima....che roba è sto Busybox?
<Shien> ok adesso ci provo
<fede> @krabador se uso il tasto destro nulla
<krabador> nessuna opzione?
<krabador> fede, con il sinistro?
<fede> @krabador con il sinistro...la configurazione manuale
<krabador> fede, col tasto destro hai almeno enable networking?
<Shien> krebar, comunque errore e questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693283/  , sto gia avviando ubuntu 13.10
<fede> @krabador no
<Shien> krebador, comunque errore e questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693283/  , sto gia avviando ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> Shien, gli manca questo videodev.h
<krabador> hai installato le librerie dev di base?
<Shien> ??
<krabador> Shien, dove hai scaricato il driver, ci sono informazioni su dipendenze?
<krabador> Shien, per compilare qualcosa, servono librerie deb
<krabador> dev
<Shien> krabador, hopreso i driver da qui http://download.tuxfamily.org/arakhne/pool/universe/r/ricoh-webcam-r5u870/
<fede> @krabador ad ogni modo nell'ultima tab di additional drivers stà cercando...
<krabador> Shien, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fede> @krabador mentre prima mi diceva che non c'era nulla
<krabador> fede, se non è connesso, non puo' trovare nulla
<Shien> krebador, come installare le librerie dev di base?
<krabador> 2 linee sopra
<fede> @ krabador ha trovato Broadcom corporation wireless 1390 wlan mini card
<krabador> fede, apri il terminale
<fede> @fatto
<fede> @kabrador fatto
<krabador> fede, manda sudo fdisk -l e mandami il pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pirla> krabador, avviato con grub....poi "e" poi "nomodeset" poi "f10"....ma si pianta sempre
<fede> @krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693347/
<krabador> fede, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<akis24> shien al link indicato ci sono i pacchetti .deb  quali driver hai preso ?
<krabador> fede, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<krabador> fede, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<fede> @krabador, tutti e 3 i comandi?
<krabador> fede, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<krabador> tutti e 4
<fede> ok
<fede> @krabador pastebin?
<krabador> no
<krabador> fede, hai avuto risultati strani?
<fede> @krabador no
<krabador> fede, sudo chroot /mnt
<fede> @krabador does not exist
<fede> @krabador anzi failed to run command
<krabador> fede, pastebin
<fede> ok
<fede> @krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693425/
<krabador> fede, hai sbagliato tutti i comandi
<fede> @krabador posso dirti una cosa?
<krabador> dipende
<fede> @krabador nella lista dei driver, c'é un unknown, e c'é un opzione che dice continue using a manually installed driver
<fede> sarà quello?
<krabador> fede, nella live non ha senso che installi nulla
<fede> @krabador , lo sò, volevo dirti che prima questi 2 driver non apparivano nemmeno
<krabador> fede, hai selezionato nella lista driver, quello broadcom?
<fede> @krabador si
<krabador> fede, hai assecondato?
<fede> @krabador no no...é li in attesa
<krabador> fede, adesso cosa dice network manager ?
<fede> @krabador lo stesso di prima
<krabador> fede, nel terminale, manda ping -c 3 www.google.com
<krabador> !pastebin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede> @krabador insieme a google.com?
<krabador> si
<fede> @krabador ping: unknown host www.google.com
<krabador> fede, allora conferma la scermata del driver
<krabador> schermata
<krabador> fagli fare tutto
<fede> @krabador del broadcom o dell'unknown?
<krabador> fede, il broadcom
<krabador> dimmi poi cosa fa
<fede> @krabador non mi fà fare nulla...né revert né apply changes
<fede> @krabador anzi, ora sono selezionati tutti e due
<krabador> deseleziona l'unknow
<Shien_> krabador, ho installato le librerie ma continua a darmi lo stesso errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693487/
<krabador> Shien_, è una dipendenza
<Shien_> cio e?
<fede> @krabador...sono rimasti selezionati tutti e due e adesso stà facendo applying changes, c'é una barra blu
<Shien_> krabador, cosa devo fare?
<krabador> Shien_, dove ne parlano, dovrebbero dire anche le dipendenze
<krabador> se ce ne sono diverse, che non hai installato, risolta questa, potresti averne un'altro di errore, dopo
<fede> @krabador...fatto, provo a riavviare?
<krabador> no
<krabador> non devi riavviare
<fede> @krabador ok adesso ha finito e in teoria adesso ho i due driver
<krabador> fede, va a vedere network manager
<krabador> quante reti wifi vedi nella media li dove sei?
<fede> @krabador nessuna
<krabador> nella media
<krabador> non hai una rete wifi a casa?
<fede> @kabrador...se sono online 2
<fede> @kabrador quella che uso e un'altra
<krabador> fede, mi mandi una schermata di network manager?
<fede> @kabrador...come?
<krabador> !imagebin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pirla> krabador, sei occupato con fede?
<krabador> pirla, a te dove si blocca?
<pirla> dopo gli aggiornamenti al driver proprietario testato, si blocca al boot
<pirla> nel frattempo ho provato amettere il dvd e abilitare con f6 il nomodeset....poi ho provato il driver 319 updates...se hai il link della foto di prima lo puoi vedere
<pirla> comunque non ho risolto niente, avrò incasinato ancora di più magari
<krabador> pirla,  dal dvd che senso ha?
<krabador> pirla, quello che fai quando carichi il dvd, ha effetto solo nella sessione live
<pirla> pensavo evesse effetto comunque sul disco! Che pirla!
<pirla> cmg col nomodeset da grub non si avvia lo stesso
<krabador> pirla, ctrl alt f2 dal sistema installato, qunado si blocca, non va?
<pirla> no non va il terminale, tutto piantato
<pirla> questo dopo che abiiamo messo i driver testati!
<krabador> pirla, da grub, premi e, ed al posto di nomodeset, ci metti una semplice s, a fianco a splash
<krabador> pirla, poi premi f10
<pirla> ok provo
<Shien_> krabador, non ci sto capendo niente ho installato le librerie ma continua a darmi quel errore, cosa devo fare per fanziunare questa webcam?
<krabador> Shien_,
<krabador> ti mancano delle dipendenze
<Shien_> krabador, cosa sono queste dipendenze ?
<krabador> Shien_, cose che servono al pacchetto per funzionare
<Shien_> krabador, e dove posso trovarle?
<krabador> che sono segnalate da chi realizza un pacchetto
<krabador> Shien_, puoi provare a mandare sudo apt-get install libv4l-dev
<krabador> da terminale
<Shien_> krabador, io ho scaricato da qui 3 file http://download.tuxfamily.org/arakhne/pool/universe/r/ricoh-webcam-r5u870/
<krabador> sembra che dentro abbia quel file
<Shien_> ho installato il firmware e credo un driver
<krabador> Shien_, si, ma mi spieghi quale guida ha seguito?
<pirla> krabador, cosa mi hai richiesto con quel  CTCP VERSION? Scusa ma son curioso
<krabador> Shien_, hai 13,10 a 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> pirla, la version
<Shien_> krabador, la versione e 32 la guida e questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=386950
<pirla> krabador, allora, adesso sono su una specie di terminale con scritto: skip stopping firewall ufw (not enabled) e sotto root@(mionick)-imedia-6420
<krabador> pirla, bene, adesso sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pirla> krabador, fatto
<pirla> riavvio?
<krabador> si, sudo shutdown -r now
<pirla> faccio qualcosa poi all'avvio?
<krabador> pirla, se carica con l'impostazione prima dell'installazione nvidia, apri il terminale, sempre software-properties-gtk, sempre driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> e dimmi quali del 304 ti fa apparire
<pirla> krabador, ha caricato grub, seleziono ubuntu?
<krabador> si
<pirla> krabador, ha caricato fino al login, lo faccio e vado sul desktop o premo ctrl alt f2?
<krabador> login grafico?
<pirla> si, con lo sfondo del desktop
<krabador> fallo
<krabador> poi come ti dicevo, terminale,  sempre software-properties-gtk, sempre driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> e dimmi quali del 304 ti fa apparire
<pirla> ci sono, ma è un casino coi caratteri, non si legge niente
<krabador> pirla, vabeh, riavvia, nomodeset (col DVD sul tavolo) , e rifai il tutto
<pirla> mi sai dire dov'è l'opzione per la grandezza dei caratteri? forse riducendo funziona
<krabador> fai prima a riavviare
<krabador> non ho tutta la notte
<pirla> fatto ho messo testo grande e ora si vede bene
<krabador> e dimmi quali del 304 ti fa apparire
<pirla> sto caricando un'immagine su imageshack cosi posto il link
<pirla_> krabador,  http://imageshack.com/a/img707/7434/umri.png
<krabador> pirla, pirla_ installa nvidia-304
<pirla> ok sta installando, questa è l'ultima spiaggia allora?
<krabador> no, l'ultima spiaggia è il driver di base, che stai usando adesso
<pirla> che però non brilla per stabilità....infatti mi si stanno incasinando i pixel dell'ora e di altre icone
<pirla> si è piantato tutto!
<krabador> in che senso?
<pirla> non va neanche ctrl alt f2
<krabador> si è congelato?
<pirla> ho fatto x riavviare e si è congelato sulla schermata riavvia arresta
<krabador> pirla, aveva finito senza problemi la procedura?
<pirla> si
<krabador> pirla, hard reset
<pirla> sta macchina non ha neanche il pulsante di reset....devo spegnere e riaccendere
<krabador> pirla, possono esserci problemi di chipset/ram/videoram
<pirla> mi domandi o supponi? Xchè a sto punto suppongo anche io che la scheda madre sia sfigata...è una m2n-nm 0401
<krabador> no, te lo sto dicendo
<krabador> beh, è asus, ma cio' non toglie che possa essergli successo qualcosa
<pirla> son sempre qua
<krabador> le nvidia della serie 7000 e 8000 hanno avuto enormi problemi di componentistica
<krabador> un'ottima percentuale non superava i 24 mesi
<pirla> cavolo ma sei del settore? sai un sacco di cose!!
<krabador> problemi in parte risolti dalla serie 9000
<pirla> tu cosa consigli?
<pirla> di hardware intendo
<krabador> pirla, beh, adesso come adesso, per schede madri, gigabyte
<pirla> c'è un xchè?
<krabador> poi per il video, in base alle esigenze, se non si gioca, va benissimo il video integrato
<krabador> gigabyte fa semplicemente le schede migliori del mercato
<pirla> mi pareva che anche asus fosse buona....ho mette solo tanti dissipatori luccicanti alle sue schede?
<krabador> asus dominava il mercato
<krabador> ma negli ultimi anni la qualità è scesa
<krabador> non aveva pressochè resi
<krabador> adesso  ne ha un bel po'
<krabador> è sempre buono il livello, ma è sceso
<pirla> krabador, tornando al pc...riavvio fatto ed è piantato su schermo nero come le altre volte
<krabador> pirla, bene, riavvia, al grub premi e , inserisci s vicino a splash e premi f10
<krabador> dopodichè reinserisci i comandi che ti ho dato prima
<pirla> fatto ma resta il cursore lampeggiante senza venir fuori il terminale..
<krabador> pirla, riprova
<pirla> ho riprovato già due volte x sicurezza
<krabador> spegni, aspetta 30 sec, riaccendi e riprova
<pirla> ok sto facendo il purge dei driver
<krabador> i comandi che devi mandare sono    sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*     e      sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> bene
<pirla> ok...shutdown ora?
<krabador> si, una volta riavviato, incolla in pastebin /var/log/Xork.0.log
<krabador> !pastebin | pirla
<ubot-it> pirla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pirla> scusa non ho capito bene cosa devo incollare e come
<krabador> pirla, allora, apri il terminale
<krabador> mandi sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<krabador> poi incolli il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> al sito che ti ho mandato
<pirla_> krabador, ho fatto giusto?
<pirla_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693928/
<pirla_> krabador stai spulciando il file?
<pirla> krabador sei ancora li?
<pirla_> krabador dimmi se ci sei, altrimenti si può anche rimandare il dafarsi...
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-05
<Kiw0> ciao
<Kiw0> ma si possono installare pacchetti utilizzabili da un utente solo sul pc ?
<krabador> Kiw0, puoi configurare l'utente in modo che faccia o non faccia certe cose
<Kiw0> io voglio che l'utente B non usi un programma installato
<Kiw0> basta cambiare i permessi dell'eseguibile in /usr/bin?
<krabador> Kiw0, puoi creare un gruppo, per l'accesso ad un particolare file, ed inserirci tutti gli utenti che vuoi che lo usino
<krabador> fai prima
<Kiw0> ah ok
<Kiw0> ma tanto sono 2 account
<Kiw0> cmq ok
<Kiw0> tutto qui?
<Kiw0> cioè il file intendi quello in /usb/lib vero?
<krabador> non c'entra, crei il gruppo e non ci inserisci il secondo
<Kiw0> scusa /usr/bin
<Kiw0> ma poi il collegamento nel menù lo crea lo stesso come faccio a cancellarlo?
<krabador> l'installazione la fa sempre il superuser
<Kiw0> krabador: ma io quando installo il pacchetto tramite superuser
<Kiw0> cmq si creeranno delle icone nel menù di  utente B
<Kiw0> che però non potrà usare perché non permesso
<Kiw0> mi chiedevo come si facesse a togliere quelle icone
<krabador> Kiw0, se ci sai fare, non le vede
<Kiw0> eh
<Kiw0> sono nuovo di gnome shell
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho uno strano problema con kaffeine ogni volta che l'avvio non mi è più possibile utilizzare bene le altre applicazioni. Non mi riesce di scrivere per esempio nella ricerca di google poiché il cursore se ne va a spasso. Consigli?
<jimmib> buongiorno,chiedo come installare stamp brother  dcp-150c grazie
<pac> jimmib: buongiorno prova qui http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html
<jimmib> ok provo ti so dire
<jimmib> grazie perfetto ho fatto
<pac> jimmib: bene!
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<carcla> buon giorno
<carcla> qualcuno mi legge???
<akis24> si se scrivi
<carcla> ok
<carcla> ho scaricato l'ultima versione......
<carcla> ho un mac e paralleldesktop
<carcla> quando cerco di montare l'immagine diche che non la riconosce..... c'è qualche altra versione da scaricare??
<carcla> ho provato a scrivere un cd e neanche tost apriva il file ISO
<carcla> quale sarà la causa???
<akis24> carcla: mac non riconosce le iso ?
<carcla> certo..... ma quella che ho scaricato non la riconosce....
<carcla> nel fratttempo sto scaricando da torrrent vediamo che fa con quest'altra
<carcla> ma se persiste il problema come posso risolvere??
<akis24> !download | carcla:
<ubot-it> carcla:: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<carcla> grazie ..... provo con questi altri lik....
<akis24> carcla:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<carcla> link.... :-) scusate
<carcla> grazie mille.......
<dadde13visi> buongiorno
<dadde13visi> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per installare ubuntu sul mac
<dadde13visi> seguendo la guida, l'installazione non va a buon fine
<pac> non trovo l'opzione per fare apparire il menù del programma sono sotto kubuntu suggerimenti?
<pac> sembra che il problema coinvolga un solo programma
<pac> ho fatto un ripristino valori iniziali in decorazioni delle finestre ed è sparito tutto
<pirla> buondì a tutti
<peppe_> salute
<peppe_> una domanda
<peppe_> ?
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ugone> :-)
<peppe_> c'è quancuno
<peppe_> ho una domanda, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<peppe_> ok
<peppe_> che tipo di sistema operativo ubuntu devo scaricare per una macchina Asus - Acer cdc asutek coputer (R)r M Intel R pentium mhz - 1.50 ghz, 1 gb ram 100 gb di spazio hardisk
<peppe_> un po' vecchiotto 7 o 8 anbni di vita con xp
<peppe_> volgio piallare windows e mettere questo sistema operativo come unico
<enzotib> peppe_, proverei Xubuntu 12.04
<ugone> direi che ci gira tutto ma per averla un po' + snella creso sia meglio xubuntu
<ugone> lol
<peppe_> l'ho fatto ma mi dice all'installazione che la cpu non lo sopporta
<ugone> peppe_, hai preso la 32 bit?
<peppe_> questo non lo so
<peppe_> forse
<ugone> aspe
<enzotib> peppe_, nome del file iso che hai scaricato?
<peppe_> dove lo leggo nel cd?
<ugone> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<ugone> nel file readme c'è
<ugone> README.diskdefines
<peppe_> questo è quello che c'è scritto nel file redame: #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 13.10 "Saucy Salamander" - Release i386 #define TYPE  binary #define TYPEbinary  1 #define ARCH  i386 #define ARCHi386  1 #define DISKNUM  1 #define DISKNUM1  1 #define TOTALNUM  0 #define TOTALNUM0  1
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu poiche e' l'hard disck e' partito avevo solo la 10.10
<pigeta> il portatile ha solo il lettore cd non dvd
<pigeta> ho provato ad aggiornare ma sembra non sia piu' supportata
<jester-> 10.10 è fuori assistenza da n bel po
<cristian_c> pigeta, usa live usb
<pigeta> mmm
<cristian_c> pigeta, oppure cd minimale
<pigeta> il live usb posso crearlo anche da windows?
<cristian_c> pigeta, certo
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<pigeta> ok
<fede> Buongiorno, ho appena istallato xubuntu su un altro pc e ho un problema con una scheda rete broadcom 4311
<fede> stò seguendo i passi di questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<fede>  però continuo senza trovare il wi fi
<fede> é da ieri che ci stòimpazzendo
<jester-> fede: cosa hai installato
<jester-> fede: servirebbe solo il paccheto firmware-b43-installer
<fede> @jester io ho il b43-fwcutter
<jester-> fede: il cutter è una dipendenza
<fede> @jestes
<jester-> estrae il firm dopo averlo saricato
<fede> @jester dove posso trovarlo?
<jester-> devi in qualche modo essere connesso a internet e installare firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<fede> @jester...e se lo scarico da qui e poi con una chiavetta lo metto nell'altro?
<jester-> no perchè va sul sito a scaricare il firm. se non sei connesso come fa
<jester-> cavo o cellofono
<fede> @jester...ok...ma se lo collego via ethernet non ho lo stesso problema di prima, ossia,non mi si collega aprescindere?
<jester-> fede: da etheren sei collegato a prescindere
<fede> @jester....ok...anche se dovrei andare a comprare il cavo
<jester-> tutti i rutter hanno un cavo in dotazione
<jester-> fede: o da cellofono
<fede> @jester una volta collegato via ethernet riesco ad eseguire il comando automaticamente?
<jester-> fede: devi darlo da terminale il comando, a meno che ci riesci con la forza del pensiero
<fede> @jester intendevo prorpio quello
<LucaRo> Salve, c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | LucaRo
<ubot-it> LucaRo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LucaRo> ok, sto scaricando xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso devo per forza creare un cd o posso fare anche con un hd esterno? (semplicemente il masterizzatore non va...)
<jester-> LucaRo: da usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> sempre che il pc supporti il boot da usb
<jester-> se no non va nemmeno l'esterno
<cristian_c> fede, hai seguito il paragrafo b43 offline?
<LucaRo> allora, io sono quasi digiuno di informatica &c la situazione è questa: Portatile pentium 4 3Ghz 512 ram ddr, win xp bloccato (non trova normaliz.dll o qualcosa del genere) riesco a fare qualcosa solo da task manager ma non ho punti di ripristino e cd di win. posso cancellare tutto e mettere xubuntu?
<jester-> LucaRo: p4 dubito che abbia il boot da usb
<LucaRo> prima di buttare il pc ovviamente
<LucaRo> incoraggiante
<jester-> LucaRo: prova, fai una usb e vedi se la avvia
<jester-> se non la avvia o recuperi un dvd funzante o lo butti
<cristian_c> LucaRo, ma non potevi lasciarlo con winz?
<cristian_c> LucaRo, o comprarti pc decente
<LucaRo> che sciocco non ci avevo pensato...
<cristian_c> LucaRo, scusa, ma quando vendono il pc in negozio ti danno anche cd
<cristian_c> di winz
<jester-> ma se il crom lè rott
<LucaRo> cmq il cd è sparito un paio di traslochi fa
<cristian_c> LucaRo, prova una lubuntu e vedi se va il boot
<cristian_c> ma pc veramente vecio
<cristian_c> LucaRo, ci sono anche masterizzatori esterni
<rek> lol
<rek> no more live
<LucaRo> scusa cosa sarebbe "il boot" per me è come se fosse antni..
<LucaRo> ...antani
<cristian_c> LucaRo, se si avvia
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<LucaRo> sono le basi che mancano....
<saltabecca> ascoltate posso lasciare come lettore multimediale solo vlc ed eliminare audacious per allegerire il sistema oppure se lo rimuovo qualcosa potrebbe non funzionare(parlo di audio)?
<jester-> saltabecca: se non lo usi è come se non ci fosse audacious
<jester-> saltabecca: facile che si tiri mezzo unity
<saltabecca> allora lo lascio,non ho unity ma lxde
<jester-> saltabecca: che fastidio ti da
<saltabecca> nulla lo lascio infatti ,ti ascolto
<jester-> potrebbe pure servire
<carletto> salve a tutti
<rek> ubuntu chitchat ? com era
<pietro> hello
<Guest31689> posso chiedere una veloce info?
<jester-> certo
<Guest31689> sto per aquistare una scheda Nvidia Quadro K4000... sapete se ha il supporto per linux?
<jester-> Guest31689: dovrebbe
<Guest31689> ho vito che sul sito Nvidia fanno scaricare i drivers
<Guest31689> ma volevo sapere se qualcuno l'ha provata
<jester-> Guest31689: tieni presente che salvo qualcha rara eccezione i driver linux sono sempre un po piu scarsotti
<jester-> Guest31689: weltall ha una quadro e non si lamenta
<cristian_c> Guest31689, i driver si trovano nei repo ubuntu
<Guest31689> a bene
<cristian_c> Guest31689, devi vedere che modello di quadro sono supportati
<cristian_c> altrimenti ciccia
<Guest31689> dove vado a vedere?
<Guest31689> scusa ma sono nuovo di Linux e mi piacerebbe molto cominciare ad usarlo
<carletto> mi serve un aiuto ragazzi, ho fatto un guaio. Uso Ubuntu 13.10 su una partizione e Windows7 sull altra. All avvio mi e'sempre comparso il windows boot loader per selezionare il sistema desiderato. Ieri installo Debian su una penna USB giusto per provarlo e installo per errore il GRUB sul pc. Ogni qual volta avviavo partiva il grub che mi chiedeva se volevo usare Debian o Windows, selezionando windows accedevo poi al Windows boot l
<cristian_c> Guest31689, controlla le note di rilascio sul sito nvidia, per i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> credo che i driver open siano sprecati per una scheda del genere
<jester-> Guest31689: nei repo ubuntu c'è il driver nvidia
<carletto> cosa strana il grub dava errore se non c'era la penna USB con Debian..
<jester-> ma non pensare di avere le performances che hai in winz
<Guest31689> si infatti mi dicevano di scaricare quelli della casa Nvidia
<Guest31689> magari scrivo alla loro assistenza
<carletto> ora vorrei elimininare definitivamente GRUB perchè per qualche motivo dopo l aggiornamento non vede proprio più nulla...
<jester-> !mbr | carletto
<ubot-it> carletto: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Guest31689> grazie
<carletto> grazie ubot ora gli do uno sguardo...
<cristian_c> Guest31689, i driver in ubuntu non vanno scaricati dal sito nvidia
<cristian_c> fanno casotto sull'os
<Guest31689> ha i suoi repository?
<Guest31689> a ok
<cristian_c> Guest31689, nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu ci sono i driver proprietari di nvidia
<Guest31689> a ok
<cristian_c> se la scheda è supportata
<Guest31689> grazie cristian
<Guest31689> ma c'è modo di vedere adesso se è supportata?
<jester-> nividia-319 for GeForce 8 and later series cards for h264 video
<cristian_c> Guest31689, ripeto, guarda le note di rilascio sul sito nvidia
<cristian_c> lì è scritto os e schede supportate
<cristian_c> *sono
<jester-> guarda se il 319 supporta le quadro, secondo me si
<Guest31689> ok è addirittura certificata UBUNTU
<Guest31689> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201303-13194/
<Guest31689> qui c'è la quadro K5000
<Guest31689> si si sono supportate tutte
<cristian_c> Guest31689, però controlla che non sia compatibile soltanto con driver open
<Guest31689> ;)
<Guest31689> grazie
<carletto> Una nomanda ragazzi.... da cd live di Ubuntu posso ripristinare MBR? attualmente non riesco ad accedere a nessuno dei sistemi
<carletto> per via di Grub corrotto installato da debian che sta sulla penna Usb
<mibofra> carletto, si la procedura di ripristino di grub va bene
<mibofra> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mibofra> il secondo link
<carletto> grazie ora provo
<carletto> non fa niente che il Grub proveniva non da Ubuntu ma da Debian?
<jester-> le istess
<jester-> carletto: è uguale, prima ripristini mbr su sda
<jester-> e non sda1 2 3 etc o butti tutto
<jester-> poi segui per ripristionare grub sull usb
<carletto> infatti mi pare che l'ho installato su sda1
<carletto> o almeno provai a farlo... non so ora la situazione esatta
<jester-> carletto: se nel pc hai un solo hd è sda
<cristian_c> carletto, sul wiki è spiegato chiaramente che non si fa
<jester-> occio a non fare sda1 o 2 o 3
<jester-> solo sda
<carletto> senno non si torna indietro?
<jester-> carletto: senno puoi procedere a reintallare wnz e altro che hai su sda1 2 3 etc
<carletto> capito... vediamo come va..
<jester-> carletto: parliamo di ripristino mbr non di grub e sove sta, in pratica ripritinando mbr lo disinstalla grubbo
<jester-> eparte winz sparato
<jester-> carletto: lo puoi fare da sistema debina avviato
<jester-> installi il pacchetto e di il comando
<carletto> adesso mi parte solo cacchio di GRUB e mi da pure messaggio di errore.. non non parte più dopo che ho fatto un aggiornamento di grub
<carletto> dopo aver dato sto comando grub-install /dev/sda1 && update-grub[2] si è impallato tutto
<enzotib> uff, grub-install non va su sda1
<carletto> grazie al consiglio dei moderatori irc di debian
<enzotib> e te l'avevano pure detto un paio di volte
<carletto> spero che non ho perso niente per sta caxxata...mannaggia!!!
<enzotib> no che non perdi niente, solo tempo
<carletto> lo spero
<fede> @jester ho trovato un cavo ethernet, adesso il pc é collegato via cavo...solo che me lo dò ancora offline
<jester-> fede: riavviato col cavo attaccato?
<fede> @jester l'avevo proprio spento...l'ho riaccesto con il cavo attaccato
<jester-> fede: clicca l'icona di rete in alto
<fede> ok
<jester-> abilta la rete
<fede> @jester c'é solo vpn connections
<jester-> fede: apri un terminale
<fede> ok
<fede> comando?
<jester-> ifconfig
<jester-> c'è eth0?
<fede> @jester no
<jester-> fede: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<gatsu1000> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<gatsu1000> qualcuno ha idea se esiste un software tipo quella della tim per controllare il traffico dati/ore utilizzate di una chiavetta?
<fede> @jester mi viene la marca e il modello della scheda
<jester-> fede: eh ma se non la scrivi qui
<fede> @Jester BCM 4401 della broadcom
<cristian_c> fede, non era 4311?
<fede> @jester BCM 4401-BO
<jester-> la wifi
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, nei repo di ubuntu non saprei
<cristian_c> !chat | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede> @jester lo credevo anch'io fin'ora
<gatsu1000> a parte un software che si chiama mnt, ma che non è facilissimo da configurare e oltretutto non riesce a controllare esattamente l'account tim, non ho trovato altro
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, qui si parla di software supportato ufficialmente in ubuntu
<fede> @jester poi c'é scritto anche 100 Base Tx
<jester-> fede: sudo modprobe b44
<fede> @jester cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<jester-> fede: se non da errore torna la prompt
<jester-> fede: ifconfig
<fede> @jester é fermo
<jester-> fermo cosa
<fede> il terminale, c'ho messo modprobe b 44, mi ha chiesto la password e poi nulla, poi ci ho messo ifconfig e nulla
<jester-> fede: non è tornato la prompt $ '
<jester-> ?
<fede> @jester no
<jester-> chiudi riapri terminale
<fede> riparto con modprobe?
<jester-> ifconfig
<cristian_c> fede, usa pastebin
<jester-> c'è eth0
<jester-> pare che anche a quella serva il firm
<fede> @jester mi mandi un link pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> fede: ifconfig la vedi eth0 o no
<fede> @jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6697451/
<fede> @jester, scusa mi sn sbagliato
<fede> cmq non c'é
<jester-> spe
<cristian_c> fede, digitalo bene
<fede> @cristian_c appunto, mi ero reso conto dopo, l'ho digitato bene adesso é eth0 non c'é
<cristian_c> fede, posta tutto
<cristian_c> fede, digita: ifconfig -a
<fede> @cristian_c digito e posto?
<cristian_c> fede, sì, su pastebin
<fede> @cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6697504/
<cristian_c> fede, digita: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<cristian_c> fede, risultato su pastebin
<jester-> fede: il cutter lo hai installato?
<jester-> fede: proviamo a fare a mano, ho scaricato il firm
<jester-> fede: sveglia
<Edoooo> vorrei far girare un gioco per windows su ubuntu 12.04,Possibile come?
<krabador> Edoooo, prova con wine
<krabador> !wine | Edoooo
<ubot-it> Edoooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<fede> @cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6697528/
<fede> @jester eccomi
<Edoooo> Grazie, Si puo scaricare anche non dal terminale vero?
<jester-> fede: mettimo a mano, ho preso il firm
<fede> @jester ok
<cristian_c> fede, lshw -C network
<jester-> fede: nattimo
<cristian_c> Edoooo, wine si trova nei repo di ubuntu. Puoi installarlo anche da software center
<fede> @cristian_c warning, you should use this program as a super user
<jester-> sta mandando su bropbox
<cristian_c> fede, aspetta che il comando si concluda
<krabador> Edoooo, perchè, morde il terminale?
<Edoooo> non va.. ahha
<cristian_c> ?
<Edoooo> edoardo@edoardo:~$ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa [sudo] password for edoardo:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for edoardo:  You are about to add the following PPA to your system:  Welcome to the Wine Team PPA.  Here you can get the latest available Wine betas for every supported version of Ubuntu.  This PPA is managed by Scott Ritchie and Maarten Lankhorst.  More info: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/p
<Edoooo>  mi ha detto questo che faccio?
<krabador> Edoooo, non servono i ppa, per wine
<cristian_c> Edoooo, che c'entra ppa?
<Edoooo> Installazione da repository esterni Gli sviluppatori di Wine forniscono continuamente delle versioni più recenti per Ubuntu.  Per poter ricevere sempre gli ultimi aggiornamenti del programma, è necessario abilitare un nuovo repository:  Digitare in una finestra di terminale il seguente comando: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa   Aggiornare la lista dei pacchetti digitando in una finestra di terminale il seguente coman
<Edoooo> lo dice il sito di ubuntu..
<fede> @cristian_c concluso, pastebin?
<cristian_c> Edoooo, non risulta, qui c'è supporto soltanto a programmi presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> fede, sì
<Edoooo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Edoooo> prova a vedere..
<krabador> Edoooo, lo fai , se la versione dei repos ubuntu non va bene
<cristian_c> Edoooo, 'Installare il pacchetto wine reperibile dal componente universe dei repository ufficiali di Ubuntu.'
<cristian_c> Edoooo, sul wiki dice il contrario
<Edoooo> mi posti il link?
<cristian_c> Edoooo, lo stesso che hai postato tu
<Edoooo> ah ahaha
<krabador> Edoooo, prova a vedere "La versione che viene installata dai repository esterni non è stabile. Se ne sconsiglia l'utilizzo nel normale uso del computer e per gestire dati importanti."
<jester-> fede: pronto?
<krabador> Edoooo, è scritto palesemente
<fede> @cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6697560/
<fede> @jester si
<jester-> fede: terminale e non ti distrarre
<fede> @ok
<fede> @jester ok
<jester-> fede: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<Edoooo> scusa io vado sul terminale e scrivo?
<fede> @jester sta scaricando
<jester-> fede: lo porti sul oc problema
<jester-> sul oc*
<jester-> fede: lo metti nella home
<fede> @jester 1 sec
<jester-> fede: sul pc problema hai installato il cutter?
<fede> @jester é sulla home
<fede> @jester il cutter é installato
<jester-> fede: quando hai copiato fischia
<fede> @jester...l'ho copiato sull'altro pc
<jester-> fede: terminale
<jester-> fede: tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<jester-> fede: dopo aver scritto tar xvjf broa  batti tab che completa
<fede> @jester pastebin?
<jester-> fede: ha scompattato?
<fede> @jester sembrerebbe
<fede> @jester é tornato a Desktop$
<jester-> fede: cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<jester-> fede sudo rm -r /lib/firmware/b43
<fede> @jester sta procesando, asp
<jester-> fede: guarda nella home se c'è la cartella sompattata
<jester-> deve processare nella con cd
<fede> @jester si
<jester-> si cosa
<cristian_c> lol
<fede> @ jester c'é la cartella...ci sono 2 sottocartelle config linux e poi readme
<jester-> fede: esci dalla cartella e nel terminale dai cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<jester-> scrivi cd broad  e pigia tab
<jester-> cosi non sbagli
<fede> @jester dice no such file or directory
<jester-> fede: dove hai copiato il tar.gz
<jester-> se sei nel posto sbagliato certo che non c'è
<jester-> fede: sul desktop?
<fede> il tar.gz o il tar,bz2?
<jester-> eh dove l'hai messa
<fede> @jester sul desktop
<jester-> figa
<jester-> fede: in inglese il sistema?
<fede> @jester si
<jester-> fede: cd Desktop
<jester-> fede: tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<fede> @jester xvjf command not found
<jester-> fede: tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2    scrivi bene
<jester-> tar prima
<fede> @jester fatto
<jester-> fede: cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<fede> @jester continua...no such file or directory
<fede> @jester dove cazzo lo apro il terminale?
<jester-> fede: scrivi bene cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<jester-> fede: come dove lo apri il terminale
<jester-> pii pel culo?
<jester-> fede: devi fare sempre dal medesimo terminale
<bigo72> ecco
<jester-> fede: da capo
<jester-> fede: chiudi e apri il teminale
<fede> @jester okio sto aprendo il terminale dal desktop
<jester-> fede: ffrega un tubo da dove le apri
<jester-> fradeve: aprilo e basta
<fede> @jester okandiamo avanti
<jester-> fede: cd Desktop  con la D maiuscola
<fede> @jester command not found
<jester-> fede: cd Desktop
<jester-> cidi
<Carletto> ragazzi come ho detto prima voglio cancellare sto GRUB! ora ho avviato la Ubuntu 13.10 da cd live... devo accedere semplicemente con TRY UBUNTU o INSTALL UBUNTU?
<fede> @jester...stesso risultato
<krabador> Carletto, try, ma puoi impostare la lingua
<krabador> e far aparire "PROVA"
<rek> cd Scrivania
<jester-> fede: cd Desktop non puo dire comando non trovato
<Carletto> si penso di si ora provo....
<fede> @jester e invece si...
<jester-> direbbe file o cartella non trovata la max
<fede> @jester no such file or directory
<jester-> fede: nel terminale?
<fede> @jester si
<jester-> fede: cd Scrivania
<jester-> alla faccia del sistema in inglese
<fede> @jester uguale...
<jester-> un lavoro da 3 minuti diventa da mezza giornata
<fede> @jester mi dispaice tanto
<jester-> fede: come si chiama l'user
<cristian_c> fede, cd ~/Desktop
<rek> fede  cd ~/Scrivania
<jester-> ~ altgr+i
<rek> tilde prova schiacciando i tasti f5 ecc da terminale
<fede> raga uno alla volta
<jester-> il terminale si apre sulla home se non ha una sedicente ubuntu
<rek> gasati fede...è una roba easy
<fede> @jester user...
<jester-> fede: l'utente
<fede> @jester ok...maria
<simuntu> salve, sono nuovo di ubuntu, posso chiedere a voi?
<jester-> fede: cd /home/maria/Desktop
<krabador> simuntu, certo
<jester-> fede: cd /home/maria/Scrivania  se da errore
<Carletto> ragazzi ho 2 differenti opzioni e non so quale usare, una indicata su .../RipristinoMbrWindows e una su .../Grub/Ripristino. Quale dovrei seguire per eliminare sto grub facendo riapparire il vecchio Windows dual Boot che ormai è dipendente da GRUB?
<fede> @jester bisogna andare avanti dal terminal per forza una volta ottenuti i driver?
<jester-> fede: i driver li hai sul desktop
<krabador> Carletto, se ripristini l'mbr windows, non puoi avviare linux
<fede> @jester, quindi bisogna installarli per forza tramite il terminal?
<jester-> ma se non riesci e acrivere  cd /home/maria/Desktop o  cd /home/maria/Scrivania lascimo perdere
<jester-> fede: prova a lasciarli li a covare sul desk a vedere che succede
<simuntu> grazie. blocco con CTRL+ALT+L e se tento di rientrare mi chiede la password, giusto? ok, ma se clicco su cambia utente e poi sul mio utente bypassa la password. a me sembra strano...
<Carletto> io ho sotto windows dual boot Windows e Ubuntu. Il grub parte per primo ed è corrotto e dipendente da una versione Debian installata su una  USB
<fede> @jester ci siamo
<krabador> simuntu, quanti utenti ci sono in questa ubuntu?
<jester-> fede: tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<simuntu> solo il mio
<jester-> fede: vedi il verbose se scompatta
<krabador> Carletto, solo se ripristini grub, puoi riavere un dual boot funzionante
<Carletto> ...eliminando grub credo riparta windows dual boot e non avrei più problemi.. poi di debian me ne frego se non parte da grub, non mi interessa
<krabador> !grub | Carletto
<ubot-it> Carletto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui il ripristino
<krabador> Carletto, "credo" ....
<fede> @jester scusa l'ignoranza...verbose?
<fede> @jester fatto
<jester-> fede: cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<fede> @jester si é bloccato...la prima volta che ho messo il comando mi ha detto no such file or directory, messo una seconda volta adesso é in attesa
<jester-> fede: sul desk hai la cartella broadcom-wl-5.100.138
<fede> @jester si
<jester-> fede: cd braod  e batti tab
<jester-> copleta e dai enter
<pilotKde> Ciao a tutti! :)
<fede> @jester perdonami...scrivo tutto il comanndo e poi tab?
<jester-> fede: cd braod   quindi pigia tab
<jester-> copleta da solo
<jester-> senza errori
<jester-> se sei sul desk col terminale
<carletto2>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      821247      409600   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE /dev/sda2          821248   210507775   104843264    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       312907776   625137344   156114784+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<jester-> !paste | carletto2
<ubot-it> carletto2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede> @jester...continua a darmi no such file or directory...mi chiedo, non saràmica che mancano dei file nella cartella?
<jester-> fede: sicuro che hai la cartella cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138 sul desktop?
<fede> @jester sicuro al 1000%
<jester-> la vedi o no
<jester-> fede: cd /home/maria/Desktop/broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<jester-> fede: o cd /home/maria/Scrivania/broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<carletto2> 1 2 3 4  	     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      821247      409600   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE /dev/sda2          821248   210507775   104843264    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       312907776   625137344   156114784+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<jester-> !paste | carletto2
<ubot-it> carletto2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carletto2> ok grazie
<jester-> oltre a far casino non si capisce un tubo
<carletto2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697854/     carletto2
<fede> @jester abbi pazienza...c'é un modo di farti vedere la schermata?
<jester-> carletto2: ma non dovevi ripristinare mbr?
<jester-> !image | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> carletto2, sei la seconda versione di Carletto ?
<carletto2> senpre io sono entrato dal live ubuntu
<fede> @jester sono su cd /home/maria/Desktop/broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<carletto2> mi hanno detto di fare questo... devo cancellare grub o almeno fare in modo da accedere a windows dual boot
<carletto2> ora visualizzo solo grub all avvio e non funziona nulla
<fede> @jester adesso c'é /Desktop/broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux$
<simuntu> qualcuno sa darmi una soluzione?
<jester-> fede: alleluia
<fede> @jester il che vuol dire che sono entrato nella cartella tramite il terminale?
<jester-> fede: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<jester-> fede: rispetta gli spazi
<misterK_> salve
<fede> @jester estratto
<jester-> fede: hai visto la lista nel terminale?
<fede> @jester si...é abb lunga
<jester-> fede: sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> fede: sudo modprobe b43
<fede> @jester error module b43 is not currently loaded
<jester-> fede: sudo modprobe b43
<misterK_> qualcuno può aiutarmi a creare una partizione che non mi dia problemi?
<krabador> misterK_, carica ubuntu in live,e torna qui
<misterK_> krabador:  come faccio per entrare in rete ?
<jester-> fede: iwconfig
<krabador> misterK_, in live, la ethernet funziona
<krabador> misterK_, come sei connesso?
<fede> @jester /desktop/broadcom-wl5.100.138/linux$ sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> fede: iwconfig
<misterK_> con ethernet.. ma non mi da i tasti laterali
<misterK_> adesso però provo
<jester-> fede: c'è wlan0?
<fede> @jester non é apparso nulla
<jester-> fede: riavvia il pc
<carletto2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697950/       riuscite a vederlo?
<jester-> carletto2: a quale pro incolli fdisco?
<fede> @jester sta riavviando
<carletto2> perche temo che sto a fa casini....
<fede> @jester solo che ogni volta che lo riavvio ci mette una vita e mi tocca spegnerlo a mano e riaccenderlo
<jester-> carletto2: eh mettiamo su una lotteria?
<jester-> carletto2: problema?
<krabador> carletto2, da quello che si vede, c'è solo roba win, nel disco
<carletto2> su sda3 c'è ubuntu
<jester-> carletto2: ubuntu se ntfs?
<jester-> su
<carletto2> si
<jester-> carletto2: LOL
<krabador> carletto2, hai altri hobbies?
<fede> @jester é riavviato
<carletto2> vabè poi vedrò di risolvere quel problema
<misterK_> ho urgente bisogno di entrare su skype... pare sia installato ma non me lo trova.. penso che abbia a che fare con lo spazio.. dopo che ho fatto degli aggiornamenti e mi ha dato errori
<jester-> o piglipelculo
<misterK_> c'è un comando dal terminale per entrarci ?
<jester-> misterK_: comando skype
<misterK_> si..
<jester-> fede: c'è la wifi nell'icona?
<misterK_> grazie
<carletto2> ragazzi allora proseguando con questo dovrei andar bene? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697970/
<fede> @jester no
<krabador> carletto2, dovrebbe andar bene in presenza di un linux
<jester-> fede: rfkill list
<krabador> carletto2, che se le partizioni che hai, sono quelle, non c'è
<carletto2> sda3 ha Ubuntu
<fede> @jester nel terminale? non succ nulla
<carletto2> sda2 ha windows
<jester-> fede: come al solito
<jester-> fede: sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> carletto2, come l'hai installata sta ubuntu?
<jester-> su ntfs, una comica
<carletto2> ho fatto la partizione
<carletto2> e ci accedevo da windows dual boot
<fede> @jester fatto...é tornato su /Desktop$
<jester-> fede: iwconfig
<krabador> carletto2, hai installato da dentro windows, con wubi?
<fede> @jester 1o no wireless extensions
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> mi affaccio qui per chiedervi come si vede il percorso di origine o destinazione in un collegamento file ubuntu
<jester-> fede: dai dmesg copia in un file e poi metti nel pastebin
<carletto2> ora dice che non esiste!    http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698033/
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  ciao jester
<krabador> carletto2, il comando è sbagliato
<jester-> kaurubuntu: aloha
<kaurubuntu> jester-,   come si vede il percorso di origine o destinazione in un collegamento file ubuntu
<jester-> kaurubuntu: ls -la
<carletto2> l ho copiato da gruob ripristino...
<krabador> da gruob?
<carletto2> che guaio!
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  mi spiego quando faccio ctrl + L mi vede solo quello dove è posizionato il collegamento
<carletto2> da qua       http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> carletto2: ls -la file
<jester-> carletto2/ kaurubuntu  ls -la file
<fede> @jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6698051/
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  ovvero da terminale?
<krabador> carletto2, quel comando funziona, se la sda1 è la partizione ubuntu
<jester-> kaurubuntu: prova a parlargli
<krabador> carletto2, ovvio che il secondo comando non funziona, visto che la tua sda1 non è partizone ubuntu
<jester-> kaurubuntu: anche da nautilus-->flie-->proprietà
<carletto2> che dovrei fare allora
<krabador> carletto2, per favore , da terminale, fa   sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sda3 && ls -l
<krabador> carletto2, poi pasta tutto
<kaurubuntu> asp
<kaurubuntu> che vedo
<krabador> !pastebin | carletto2
<ubot-it> carletto2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede> @jester visto?
<krabador> carletto2, aspetta
<krabador> carletto2 sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/a && ls -l
<carletto2> kabrador incollo cosi com'è? o sono 2 comandi separati?
<krabador> carletto2, incolla l'ultimo cosi' com'è
<carletto2> sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/a && ls -l
<carletto2> questo ok?
<krabador> si
<carletto2> ok
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  ok ok pensavo che la cartella incoming  aemule l'avessi messa nel disco dati...
<jester-> se non incolli il link come lo vedo?
<carletto2> ecco:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698072/
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  gli ho parlato jester e mi ha risposto...
<jester-> kaurubuntu: ciumbia
<fede> @jester hai letto il paste?
<jester-> fede: il link?
<krabador> carletto2, hai eseguito l'installazione di ubuntu, all'interno di windows?
<fede> @jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6698051/
<kaurubuntu> ciao ragazzi buona  serata e befana a tutti!!!
<fede> @jester trovato?
<carletto2> ma non sono sicuro...
<jester-> fede: non c'è traccia della wifi
<jester-> fede: in winz funza?
<carletto2> ma ho 2 partizioni
<fede> @jester senti il pc prima aveva xp e funzionava
<krabador> carletto2, se hai installato da dentro windows, l'hai fatto tramite wubi, che puoi gestire solo dentro windows
<krabador> !wubi | carletto2
<ubot-it> carletto2: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<carletto2> ....per i sistemi operativi   ripeto da windows dual boot sceglievo windows o ubuntu
<jester-> fede: sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> carletto2, avevi questo   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=boot.jpg    ?
<jester-> fede: sudo dpkg --purge broadcom-sta-source broadcom-sta-dkms
<carletto2> ora installando debian sualla pennetta mi chiedeva di installarlo sul pc... e da li sceglievo se usare widows o la pennetta con debian... mi hanno consigliato di aggiornare grub e ora non funziona più nulla
<carletto2> esatto avevo quello!
<fede> @jester dpgk: command not found
<carletto2> ora mi compare solo grub e non parte neppure
<carletto2> ecco cosa dice grub:
<carletto2> welcome to GRUB!         error:ELF header smaller than expected.        emtering rescue mode...
<carletto2> entering* scusa
<fede> sto impazzendo :(
<krabador> carletto2, se ripristini l'mbr win, non avrai piu' l'opzione che avevi prima, ed il ripristino di grub reale, quello nella guida wiki, non puo' funzionare
<carletto2> a me il grub che mi chiede di scegliere windows o debian non serve, debian non mi serve
<carletto2> era solo per prova
<misterK_> non riesce nemmeno a caricarmi la live..l'errore che mi da è: sul volume file system radice rimangono solo 0 byte di spazio sul disco
<krabador> carletto2, con installazioni reali, la tua non lo è, grub gestisce tutto
<fede> @jester dpgk: command not found
<carletto2> non posso disinstallare grub?
<jester-> fede: sudo dpkg --purge broadcom-sta-source broadcom-sta-dkms
<jester-> fede scrivi bene
<jester-> fede: sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<PreppyRock> buonasera. questa volta l'ho fatta grossa e senza sapere come... per cancellare un file dal desktop, ho eliminato la scrivania con tutto il suo contenuto. devo roicorrere a testdisk?
<carletto2> o almeno fare in modo che mi faccia andare alla schermata Windows dual Boot   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=boot.jpg
<fede> @jester primo comando: warning ignoring request to remove broadcom-sta-source which isn't istalled
<jester-> fede: lsb_release -r
<fede> @jester 13.10
<cristian_c> fede, pare ci sia il sistema per risolvere almeno la eth
<jester-> fede: rifare installazione
<cristian_c> fede, e intanto prova la ethernet in live
<fede> @jester quindi ristallare xubuntu?
<jester-> qulcosa è andato storto, falla col cavo ethernet collegato
<krabador> carletto2, un momento
<carletto2> ragok grazie Krabador
<cristian_c> fede, che pc è?
<carletto2> grazie Krabrador*
<fede> @jester dell ispiron 1721
<jester-> fede: i casi sono 2, o installlazione venuta male o pc danneggiato
<cristian_c> fede, avvia la live
<cristian_c> fede, provi la ethernet, che dovrebbe fungere
<cristian_c> fede, poi reinstalli e se non funge quando installato dovresti spostare il file della blacklist di broadcom
<fede> @jester @cristian_c proverò con la live, e se nn funge proverò a reinstallare
<cristian_c> fede, prova la ethernet in live
<PreppyRock> qualche inbdicazione per il mio problema?
<carletto2> non vi dimenticate di me ragazzi....
<carletto2> thanks
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ma non ce l'hai nel cestino?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: no purtroppo
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, quindi l'hai cancellata anche da lì?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: no non c'è mai arrivata
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, se cancelli un file o una cartella, questi vanno a finire nel cestino
<fede> @cristian_c con la live non succede nulla
<cristian_c> fede, hai collegato il cavo?
<carletto2> qualche soluzione x me? :(
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: ma sì certo, ma non è possibile cancellare la cartella su cui ci sei dentro...
<fede> asp...
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: non co cosa sia successo
<cristian_c> fede, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<fede> @cristian_c asp...c'era un opzione auto ethernet e l'ho attivata
<krabador> carletto2, accedi a win, e fa ripartire wubi
<carletto2> windows?
<krabador> dovrebbe vedere la precedente installazione e darti delle opzioni
<carletto2> non mi fa accedere
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, non ho capito il senso di quello che hai detto
<cristian_c> fede, ok
<cristian_c> fede, dov'è quest'opzione?
<carletto2> ripeto il pc è impallato con GRUB che parte e non va avanti
<fede> @cristian_c con l'auto ethernet funziona...era in alto a destra accanto all'orologio...
<fede> @cristian_c sono su google
<cristian_c> fede, ok, quindi come mi aspettavo
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: ho cancellato un file, ma in realtà ho perso la cartella scrivania con il suo contenuto, non so come ho fatto
<krabador> carletto2, allora, da terminale fai cd /mnt
<carletto2> ok
<fede> @cristian_c direttive
<cristian_c> fede, probabilmente, quando reinstallerai la 13.10, non funzionerà neanche l'ethernet
<carletto2> ok fatto
<cristian_c> fede, per un semplice motivo: i driver b44 vengono messi in blacklist
<carletto2> ora visualizzo questo ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$
<cristian_c> fede, quindi c'è chi ha risolto mettendo spostando la blacklist fuori dalla directory
<fede> @cristian_c come faccio?
<cristian_c> fede, prima di tutto reinstalla il sistema
<PreppyRock> ristian_c: ma se non è possibile camcellare la cartella su cui ci sei dentro, sai come posso rislvere?
<cristian_c> fede, una volta fatto , digita: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<krabador> carletto2, ls -l    e mandami il pastebin
<cristian_c> fede, se ci vedi i b44 , allora quel file lo devi spostare, non deve stare più lì
<krabador> !pastebin | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> !pastebin | cristian_c
<carletto2> ok
<fede> @cristian_c lo elimino?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, che cosa significa 'su cui ci sei dentro'?
<cristian_c> fede, puoi anche spostarlo da un'altra parte
<carletto2> ls -l              total 0
<cristian_c> fede, ma prima verifica tutto, se vuoi puoi spostarlo anche ora sulla versione installata, per provare
<fede> @cristian_c da un'altra parte tipo un altra cartella?
<krabador> carletto2, allora, umount /dev/sda1
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: se apri una cartella e cancelli un file è possibile cancellare quella cartella senza usicre da lì?
<krabador> carletto2, umount  /dev/sda3
<fede> @cristian_c asp che lo reinstallo poi ci sentiamo
<carletto2> umount: /dev/sda1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<carletto2> umount: /dev/sda3 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<krabador> carletto2, sudo umount /dev/sda3
<cristian_c> fede, sì, anche sul desktop
<carletto2> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ sudo umount /dev/sda3                                             umount: /dev/sda3: not mounted
<fede> @cristian_c ok...lo istallo e poi ci sentiamo
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ma tu mica hai usato il terminale per cancellare i file , vero?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: ma certo che no, ero sulla scrivania
<carletto2> krabrador questo è il risultato:   umount: /dev/sda3: not mounted
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, allora dovrebbe andare nel cestino
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, hai fatto una ricerca dei file?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: scusa non c'è me la fai apparire tu?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ti ricordi il nome di un file?
<cristian_c> il nome esatto
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: vaso nella home, sul mio nome, e nella lista scrivania non c'è sai cosa posso fare senza usare testdisk?
<cristian_c> fede, se hai la ethernet funzionante sulla versione installata, poi è più facile installare i driver wifi
<krabador> carletto2, scusami        sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/a && cd /media/a && ls -l
<carletto2> ok digito...
<cristian_c> ripeto
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ti ricordi il nome di un file?
<krabador> carletto2, pasta tutto su pastebin
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: sì certo
<fede> @cristian_c appunto, la prima volta che ho installato il sistema non avevo la connessione
<carletto2> sul terminale giusto?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, esempio?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: personale, una cartella
<krabador> carletto2, ovvio
<cristian_c> fede, come hai visto sul wiki, ci sono due metodi per installare i b43, con o senza connessione
<krabador> carletto2, pasta tutto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | carletto2
<ubot-it> carletto2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bioeco> ciao, mi urge supporto..... ho cercato di installare ubuntu da chiavetta usb ma nel momento di scegliere la ripartizione dell'hdd da destinare a ubuntu non riconosce nessuna ripartizione... ho suddiviso l'hdd in 4 parti: 1 per ubuntu, 1 per windows, 1 per il ricovery di windows, e 1 pe i dati di hp... cosa puo essere
<cristian_c> fede, con connessione, è più semplice assai
<bioeco> mi aiutate per favore
<fede> @cristian_c speriamo dai
<cristian_c> fede, intanto metti a posto la eth e sei operativo
<jester-> bioeco: grandi quanto
<fede> @cristian_c sta installando tutto il sistema di nuovo
<cristian_c> fede, la tua wifi ce l'ho anch'io comunque le tue eth e wifi sono assai sfigate
<carletto2> krabrador ecco:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698370/
<cristian_c> fede, ok
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, un file di cui puoi dire il nome c'è?
<bioeco> quello di ubuntu e di windows da 80gb, recovery da 20gb e hp da 100 mb
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, della scrivania
<krabador> carletto2, adesso mandami un fdisk -l    e pastebin
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<carletto2> ok
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: no nessuno, se ho perso la scrivania ed erano tutti lì dentro, cosa dovrei trovare scusa?
<Lucaxxitt> Ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con le partizioni?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Lucaxxitt
<ubot-it> Lucaxxitt: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, hai detto che hai perso tutti i file della scrivania giusto?
<carletto2> ecco:       http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698386/
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: sì scrivania compresa
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ok, c'è un file della scrivania di cui ti ricordi il nome e che puoi dire?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: quello di prima personale
<cristian_c> non ho capito
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: quello di prima: "personale" nome del file
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ha un'estensione il file?
<Lucaxxitt> Salve a tutti ragazzi, non so se ho preso il forum giusto, ma volevo chiedervi una cosa riguardo le partizioni e se conoscete il forum adatto mi sposto. Premetto che sono nuovo di linux, quindi mi scuso se a volte dico banalita. Allora, io avevo installato windows 8 sul mio portatile ma avendo provato Kubuntu su un altro pc mi sono reso conto che non c e paragone, anche se linux ha bisogno di essere studiato e praticato per esse
<cristian_c> o senza estensione?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: xls
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ok, allora: personale.xls
<cristian_c> giusto?
<Lucaxxitt> Scusate
<cristian_c> oppure ho capito male?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: esatto
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, perfetto
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ora facciamo una ricerca, apri un terminale
<carletto2> krabrador ecco il risultato:     http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698386/
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: poi?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, sudo updatedb
<krabador> carletto2, adesso      mkdir /media/b && mount /dev/sda2 /media/b && cd /media/b && ls -l
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: sta elaborando
<krabador> carletto2, sempre pastebin
<carletto2> ok
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: finito sono al prompt
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ora: locate personale.xls
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: prompt
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, allora: locate *.xls
<PreppyRock> provato, nisba
<cristian_c> ?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: provato ma noin vedo nulla
<carletto2> ecco:              http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698434/
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ha restituito il prompt dei comandi?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: sì certo
<krabador> carletto2, adesso     sudo mkdir /media/b && mount /dev/sda2 /media/b && cd /media/b && ls -l
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, non ho certezza di quello che hai fatto, ma prova con testdisk da live
<krabador> carletto2, sempre pastebin
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, quindi con partizione smontata
<carletto2> ok
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, evita di avviare ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> ma usalo da live
<enzotib> krabador, you still missed a sudo
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: sono venuto qui per evitare codestqa cosa :)))
<krabador> enzotib, so bad.
<carletto2> KRABADOR dice:                     mount: only root can do that
<bioeco> ragazzi come di installa ubuntu da affiancandolo a windows
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, io mi attengo alle info che mi hai dato
<cristian_c> anche se mi pare strano
<krabador> carletto2, sudo mkdir /media/b && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/b && cd /media/b && ls -l
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: lui mi renderè 2 o 300 directory recup numerate da 1 in avanti senza nomietc etc
<enzotib> !installazione | bioeco
<ubot-it> bioeco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ma in mancanza di altro, non vedo il problema a usare testdisk da live
<enzotib> !uefi | bioeco
<ubot-it> bioeco: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> carletto2, adesso va bene
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, no, quello è photorec
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ti stai confondendo con un altro programma
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: scusa in chesenso?
<carletto2> KRABADOR:                             mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/media/b’: File exists
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, una cosa è testdisk, un'altra è photorec
<krabador> carletto2, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/b && cd /media/b && ls -l
<cristian_c> !recupero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recupero'
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<bioeco> ho gia visto il paragrafo dell'installazione ma quando provo a installarlo non mi riconosce la ripartizione dove installare ubuntu..
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: testdisk ti recupera i file con  un codice non con il loro nome
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, quello è photorec
<bioeco> perke
<bioeco> ?
<cristian_c> è la stesso sviluppatore
<carletto2> ecco krabador:                  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698455/
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: cosa dovrebbe rendermi testdisk? cartelle e file come gli originali?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, l'ho provato io
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: rispondimi
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, quello che da il malloppo senza nomi è photorec
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: testdisk cosa rende invece?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, a me vede anche i nomi dei file, ci posso anche navigare nelle directory
<carletto2> dai che ce la facciamo!
<cristian_c> e quelli cancellati li segna in rosso
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: ma sono recuperabili?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, li ho provati entrambi questa estate quindi qualcosa avrò imparato nel frattempo
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, nel mio caso era troppo tardi, avevo fatto già casini con photorec ed erano stati sovrascritti, i nomi c'erano ma il contenuto era stato sovrascritto
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, per questo motivo ti dico di farlo in live
<carletto2> ecco krabador:                  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698455/
<krabador> ho letto
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: allora dalive installo testdisk e poi ?
<carletto2> ok scusa :)
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: scusa seguo la wiki di ubuuntu
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, poi devi un po' imparare come si usa, cerca anche sul sito ufficiale, per me non è stato semplice, chiedi anche aiuto nel supporto
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, sì, c'è anche la doc ufficiale del programma
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: bene grazie per la tua dsiponibilità
<cristian_c> poi ci sono delle distro live ad hoc, ma qui si va oltre
<krabador> carletto2, sudo gedit boot.ini
<PreppyRock> cristian_c: grazie ciao
<carletto2> Krabador:                                         http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698495/
<krabador> carletto2, ti ha aperto l'editor di testo
<krabador> carletto2, che c'è dentro ?
<carletto2> si
<carletto2> non c'è nulla
<krabador> carletto2, sudo mkdir /media/c && sudo mount  /dev/sda1 /media/c && cd /media/c && ls -l
<krabador> carletto2, ovviamente pastebin
<carletto2> non risponde
<bioeco> scusate non ho capito bene...per installare ubuntu con windows e' meglio creare una ripartizione vergine per ubuntu o lasciare un' unica ripartizione e lasciare che il programma di installazione lo divide in automatico in modo da inserire windows e ubuntu insieme?
<carletto2> perchè non compare più    ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/b$
<carletto2> c'è solo il cursore
<krabador> carletto2, chiudi l'editor di testo
<carletto2> close without saving?
<krabador> carletto2, vuoi salvare?
<krabador> carletto2, chiudo senza salvare
<jester-> bioeco: ti conviene fare  una sola partizione su misura per winz, installarlo, poi installi ubuntu sullo spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> e si arrangia l'installer
<carletto2> non so se devo salvare o meno
<krabador> carletto2, no
<carletto2> ok
<carletto2> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/media/c’: File exists
<bioeco> ok, grazie.. con un amico avevo gia provveduto a dividire le partizioni e dedicare una per ubuntu... Posso unire questa con quella di winds senza dover formattare di nuovo?
<carletto2> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/c$
<krabador> carletto2, ls -l
<krabador> carletto2, da risultati ?
<carletto2> si
<krabador> carletto2, pastebin
<carletto2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698554/
<pirla> buonasera a tutti
<pirla> ciao krabador!
<krabador> carletto2, adesso cd /media/a && ls -la
<carletto2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698569/
<krabador> carletto2, win7 ?
<carletto2> si
<carletto2> ho win7 e Ubuntu sull'HD
<carletto2> 13.10
<carletto2> Ubunti aggiornato varie volte da versioni precedenti...
<carletto2> Ubuntu*
<krabador> carletto2, win7 32 o 64 bit?
<carletto2> è un 64 bit
<carletto2> ubuntu è un 32 bit
<jester-> se non si avvia da edit grub non c'è un cazzo da fare
<jester-> wubi andava talemente bene che lo hanno soppresso
<carletto2> ti riferisci al mio caso jester?
<carletto2> pensi che ho perso tutto?
<jester-> carletto2: era il difetto di wubi
<krabador> carletto2, conviene che riprirtini l'mbr win, rientri, e cerchi di gestire wubi da li
<jester-> lo disinstalli a pace
<carletto2> come fare...
<jester-> se riesci a loggare winz lo togli come un normale programma
<krabador> carletto2,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<fede> @cristian_c il sistema é stato reinstallato
<krabador> carletto2, con questa live, poi, puoi tranquillamente gestire le partizioni, in modo da crearne una per ubuntu, e installarcelo veramente sopra
<krabador> carletto2, ed avere poi un vero  dual boot
<carletto2> si ma non so farlo
<krabador> carletto2, segui il linkk
<krabador> è molto chiaro a riguardo
<carletto2> io vedo solo 2 comandi lì
<carletto2> sudo fdisk -l        e         sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx
<krabador> carletto2, cosa non è chiaro di "scaricare in base alla propria versione" ?
<carletto2> x sta per la lettera a credo
<krabador> carletto2, "procedere all'installazione"
<krabador> e POI , mandare quei comandi?
<carletto2> scaricare ubuntu live 13.10?
<fede> @cristian_c ti stò parlando già dal pc da riparare
<krabador> carletto2, è una procedura che si fa da live
<carletto2> non capisco krabador scusa.....
<krabador> carletto2, tu già ci sei
<krabador> sei già avvantaggiato
<carletto2> si ora quindi basta che inserisco quei due comandi?
<fede> @cristian_c mi ripeti i comandi?
<carletto2> nel terminal..
<carletto2> sudo fdisk -l        e         sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<carletto2> ?
<krabador> carletto2, tu sei in live
<rek> ancora qui siete auauua
<rek> ah sorry
<krabador> carletto2, l'installazione di quel comando la devi comunque fare
<carletto2> ok la do ora? perchè vedo che c'è scritto:   e procedere all'installazione del pacchetto.
<carletto2> che non so quale pacchetto si parla
<krabador> l'hai scaricato?
<krabador> sai leggere?
<krabador> hai le scarpe con lo strappo?
<jester-> e i bordo pelliciato?
<carletto2> pensavo si trattasse di scaricare la live di ubuntu...
<carletto2> ora ho visto
<krabador> carletto2, segui da "scaricare" in poi, del capoverso "RIPRISTINARE"
<krabador> carletto2, se hai win 64bit , dovrai scaricare la versione 64bit
<carletto2> ok grazie
<carletto2> windows è 64 bit ubuntu è 32
<krabador> carletto2, ubuntu non c'entra nulla
<krabador> in questo discroso
<carletto2> ok capito, ora ho questo file /home/ubuntu/Downloads/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<krabador> carletto2, ecco
<krabador> hai sempre il terminale li?
<carletto2> lo faccio partire cliccandoci semplicemente sopra
<carletto2> si
<krabador> cd /home/ubuntu/Downloads
<carletto2> non so manco farlo partire a dire il vero :)  si ci sono in download
<carletto2> lo vedo
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<krabador> la ubuntu che hai adesso in live, è 32 o 64 bit?
<carletto2> 32
<krabador> allora devi scaricare la versione a 32, altrimenti non si installa
<carletto2> infatti mi da questo messaggio:
<carletto2> dpkg: error processing ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<krabador> scarica la versione a 32
<carletto2> fatto
<krabador> nel teminale, manda ls, lo vedi?
<krabador> carletto2, non ho tutta la notte
<carletto2> sto provando...........
<krabador> stai provando cosa?
<krabador> a mandare ls dal terminale?
<carletto2> non so cosa scrivere nel terminale... e non risco a copiare il nome di sto fil
<carletto2> un secondo scusa
<cristian_c> fede, ecco
<carletto2> ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<fede> @cristian_c ciao
<carletto2> devo dare sto comando?    sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb?
<carletto2> o scrivere ls?
<cristian_c> carletto2, il primo comando è per installare il .deb
<fede> @cristian_c sono pronto
<cristian_c> fede, hai visto che non funge la eth, giusto?
<carletto2> si...
<fede> @cristian_c funziona...ti sto parlando dal pc da aggiustare
<cristian_c> carletto2, bene, installalo
<fede> @cristian_c con il cavo
<cristian_c> fede, quindi eth funziona anche su sistema installato?
<cristian_c> senza fare nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<fede> @cristian_c si
<cristian_c> fede, allora avevi pacioccato
<cristian_c> nella precedente installazione
<fede> @cristian_c ...credo proprio di si
<carletto2> non va: dpkg: error processing ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<fede> @cristian_c adesso allora?
<cristian_c> carletto2, è tutto questo l'output? Posta tutto su pastebin
<carletto2> si è tutto
<cristian_c> fede, ora che funge la eth, usi il metodo di installazione wifi con connessione
<cristian_c> i b43
<carletto2> ora incollo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<carletto2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698778/
<carletto2> ecco
<carletto2> eppure ci sta in download
<cristian_c> fede, lspci -k
<cristian_c> carletto2, ls -l /media/a
<fede> @cristian_c stavo appunto cominciando, quando cliccavo su installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source mi si apre una finestra launch application
<cristian_c> fede, no, non mi hai ascoltato
<cristian_c> fede, hai già fatto un errore, in un certo senso
<cristian_c> fede, tu ora stai provando a installare gli sta
<fede> @cristian_c dimmi tutto allora
<cristian_c> fede, io su questo chip sono solito installare i b43 che so per certo che vanno in quanto li sto usando in questo momento
<carletto2> ecco cristian:               http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698795/
<cristian_c> fede, dimmi cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> precisamente
<fede> @cristian_c nulla...ho aperto la guida wiki
<cristian_c> carletto2, infatti il deb non c'è nella directory, ecco perché non lo trova
<cristian_c> fede,  epoi?
<cristian_c> <fede> @cristian_c stavo appunto cominciando, quando cliccavo su installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source mi si apre una finestra launch application
<cristian_c> fede, devi essere preciso
<fede> @cristian_c seguivo Istallazione driver STA con connessione internet
<carletto2> eccolo                /home/ubuntu/Downloads/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<cristian_c> carletto2, locate ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<cristian_c> carletto2, ah, ok
<carletto2> ora non so come farlo partire
<fede> @cristian_c e poi sei arrivato te
<cristian_c> carletto2, sudo dpkg -i /home/ubuntu/Downloads/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<cristian_c> carletto2, ma l'hai già installato?
<cristian_c> fede, ma quando?
<carletto2> ora no?
<cristian_c> carletto2, hai installato il .deb?
<carletto2> ora no
<fede> @cristian_c da u paio di minuti fà
<cristian_c> fede, che cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<carletto2> no non ancora
<cristian_c> carletto2, ok, allora digita il comando: sudo dpkg -i /home/ubuntu/Downloads/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<carletto2> ma non so se già era presente
<fede> @cristian_c da dopo l'istallazione?
<cristian_c> fede, sì
<carletto2> sto impazzendo! :(
<fede> @cristian_c nulla
<cristian_c> carletto2, quando hai fatto, dillo
<fede> @cristian_c ho solo aperto la guida
<cristian_c> <fede> @cristian_c seguivo Istallazione driver STA con connessione internet
<cristian_c> <fede> @cristian_c stavo appunto cominciando, quando cliccavo su installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source mi si apre una finestra launch application
<cristian_c> carletto2, posta il risultato su pastebin
<fede> @cristian_c ok...ma ho chiuso la finestra, non ho fatto proprio nulla
<carletto2> ok
<fede> @cristian_c aspetto tue direttive
<cristian_c> fede, ok, allora digita il comando che ho indicato prima
<cristian_c> fede, lspci -k
<carletto2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698826/
<cristian_c> carletto2, l'ha installato ora
<cristian_c> carletto2, poi ce ti hanno detto di fare?
<cristian_c> *che
<carletto2> perfetto!!
<fede> @cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> fede, su pastebin
<carletto2> ora proseguo con:       sudo fdisk -l      giusto??
<cristian_c> carletto2, se ti hanno detto di fare così, fallo
<carletto2> leggo questo su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> ok
<fede> @cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6698836/
<cristian_c> carletto2, posta il risultato del comando su pastebin
<cristian_c> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<carletto2> subito!!
<cristian_c> carletto2, sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> carletto2, posta il risultato su pastebin
<fede> @cristian_c visto il link?
<carletto2> kabrador mi ha detto:    carletto2, conviene che riprirtini l'mbr win, rientri, e cerchi di gestire wubi da li
<cristian_c> fede, sì, lo stavo controllando
<carletto2> ok grazie cristian
<cristian_c> carletto2, quando ha fatto posta il paste
<cristian_c> *il link al paste
<carletto2> ok
<cristian_c> fede, non mi sembra di vedere stranezze
<cristian_c> fede, ora chiudi il terminale
<fede> @cristian_c e poi...
<carletto2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698899/
<cristian_c> fede, devi dirmi se stai riscontrando dei cambiamenti
<cristian_c> DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<fede> @cristian_c del tipo?
<cristian_c> fede, tipo: hai un led della wifi sul portatile?
<cristian_c> fede, vedi cambiamenti nel network manager?
<cristian_c> ecc...
<cristian_c> fede, altrimenti poi si fa l'ultimo passo della guida
<fede> @cristian_c il led del wi fi é spento e il network manager é uguale
<cristian_c> carletto2, pare che l'mbr sia stato ripristinato
<cristian_c> carletto2, ora devi riavviare uscendo dalla live
<carletto2> dai lo spero...
<cristian_c> fede, ok, ora ti dico
<carletto2> ti faccio sapere, ora riavvio
<fede> @cristian_c butta il pc!!!!
<carletto2> grazie di tutto cristian!!!
<fede> ahahaha
<cristian_c> fede, sai dov'è il gestore driver?
<cristian_c> fede, ?
<carletto2> comunque ora riaccedo e ti faccio sapere
<fede> @cristian_c nelle impostazioni?
<cristian_c> fede, usi la 13.10?
<cristian_c> carletto2, sì, riaccedi al boot di win, quindi non in live
<fede> @cristian_c si la 13.10 ad ogni timodo nell icona del gestore driver davanti c'é un lucchetto
<carletto2> sperando che non parte di nuovo GRUB
<Ilari2000> Buonasera
<cristian_c> fede, allora vi accedi da Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> fede, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ilari2000> C'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Ilari2000
<fede> @cristian_c nei driver aggiuntivi stà effettuando ricerca
<ubot-it> Ilari2000: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> fede, quindi sei in quella schermata, giusto?
<cristian_c> fede, postamela comunque
<cristian_c> fede, e digita anche in un terminale: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> fede, sudo iwconfig
<cristian_c> fede, rfkill list
<fede> @cristian_c si, ad ogni modo come faccio a postartela?
<cristian_c> !image | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fede> @cristian_c ok, ad ogni modo prima devo eseguire ogni comando scritto prima uno alla volta?
<cristian_c> fede, prima posta la schermata
<fede> @cristian_c ma devo fare una foto e postartela?
<cristian_c> fede, puoi usare lo strumento per gli screensghot
<cristian_c> oppure il classico tasto stamp
<cristian_c> carletto, com'è?
<carletto> **************UN NORME GRAZIE A CHRISTIAN E ALL'ALTRO UTENTE!! ****************
<carletto> Enorme*
<cristian_c> krabador e jester
<carletto> krabrador jester e te!
<fede> @cristian_c http://imagebin.org/285309
<carletto> sono nnel mio ubuntu grazie a voi! :)
<cristian_c> fede, la vedi la prima voce della schermata?
<cristian_c> fede, dov'è scritto Broadcom Corporation
<cristian_c> ecc...
<cristian_c> fede, attualmente è impostato su 'Non usare il dispositivo'
<cristian_c> fede, devi cambiare in 'In uso Sorgenti del driver wireless LINUX...'
<cristian_c> *Linux
<cristian_c> fede, spunta quell'opzione e dimmi quando hai fatto
<fede> si
<fede> la seleziono?
<carletto> Cristian  grazie della pazienza! Gli altri 2 sono andati mi sà!
<carletto> Posso sapere se lavorate x ubuntu? se siete a tutti gli effetti assistenza clienti?
<fede> @cristian_c aspetto ordini ;)
<carletto> vorrei parlarne ad un agezia stampa che ho contatti... windows non ha di ste community così ben organizzate
<akis24> carletto:  tutti volontari qui :)
<carletto> un bell'articoletto dedicato a voi non ci farebbe male ;)
<akis24> fede:  cristian_c  forse ha problemi di connessione aspetta ...
<carletto> capito, bellissimo esempio di come il concetto free software funziona
<fede> @cristan_c applica modifiche e riavvia?
<carletto> Ragazzi si sono messi a ridere che ho ubuntu in una sda3 che è ntfs... e non si facevano capaci... cosa c'è di sbagliato?
<fede> @cristian_c fatto
<fede> @cristian_c SI
<cristian_c> fede, eh
<fede> ho fatto
<fede> ho fatto cristian_c e adesso?
<carletto> vado ragazzi saluti!!! and thank you again!
<Ilari2000> C'è qulacuno?
<enzotib> 'nata vota?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Ilari2000
<ubot-it> Ilari2000: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Riccardone> !qualcuno | Ilari2000
<cristian_c> aspettate
<cristian_c> <fede> @cristan_c applica modifiche e riavvia?
<cristian_c> sì
<fede> @cristian_c ok...a dopo
<Ilari2000> é  root@francesco-Lenovo-G580:/home/francesco#
<mibofra> uhm non mi sembra, root è l'utente (l'admin per essere precisi) con il quale ti sei loggato, dopo l'at c'è il nome del pc e poi la posizione
<mibofra> Ilari2000, se hai lanciato un comando da utente normale, logga con quello
<mibofra> il terminale finirà con $ invece che con il cancelletto
<mibofra> e premendo la freccia su apparirà dopo l'$ l'ultimo comando digitato
<mibofra> ah ti consiglio di uscire dal'tty con root che potresti creare danni
<Ilari2000> e come faccio il login da utente normale?Scusa per l'ignoranza
<mibofra> Ilari2000, invece di mettere nome utente root ci metti il tuo
<mibofra> e la tua pass
<Ilari2000> mibofra sì,ma siccome sono ignorante,credo che dovrei sapere che comando devo digitare
<mibofra> Ilari2000, per uscire dal terminale?
<mibofra> exit
<mibofra> poi ti chiede di nuovo user e pass
<mibofra> e metti quelli tuoi
<mibofra> non root
<Ilari2000> mibofra, rimane sempre la stessa schermata
<mibofra> Ilari2000, uhm
<mibofra> mandami una foto
<mibofra> con
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ilari2000> ok
<Ilari2000> mi dice nel pc :  -bash: !image event not found
<Ilari2000> La faccio col cellulare
<jimmib> salve,chiedevo quale plugin per vedere la rai ?grazie
<enzotib> jimmib, c'è una estensione di firefox che mi pare si chiami raismooth o raismth o qualcosa del genere
<enzotib> richiede anche dei programmi presenti sul pc, mi pare vlc e faad
<jimmib> vlc e' installato come arrivo ad estensione?
<Ilari2000> mibofra, non ce la faccio a fare una foto,ma posso dirti cosa c'è scritto
<mibofra> enzotib, è raismth e per ora usa mplayer
<mibofra> Ilari2000, sarebbe stata meglio la foto (visto che in tty non puoi fare lo screen)
<mibofra> comunque ok
<Ilari2000> allora adesso ti scrivo quello che c'è scritto
<jimmib> ok ho trovato estensioni
<Ilari2000> Ubuntu 13.10 francesco-Lenovo-G580 tty2
<Ilari2000> poi
<Ilari2000> poi ci sono i comandi del login
<Ilari2000> e infine
<Ilari2000> mi viene
<Ilari2000> l'ultimo login e poi
<Ilari2000> Welcome to Ubuntu 13.10 (GNU/Linux 3.11.0-12-generic x86_x64)            e sotto               *Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Ilari2000> basta
<mibofra> Ilari2000, ctrl + c due volte e riprova
<Ilari2000> a fare cosa mibofra?
<mibofra> Ilari2000, dai la combinazione di tasti
<Ilari2000> scusa ma sono un idiota,quale combinazione di tasti mibofra?
<mibofra> Ilari2000, ctrl + c
<Ilari2000> mi viene ^C
<mibofra> Ilari2000, un'altra volta
<Ilari2000> mi viene sempre ^C
<mibofra> Ilari2000, fallo finché non esce
<Ilari2000> ma non esce altro che sempre ^C,mibofra
<mibofra> Ilari2000, uhm strambo
<mibofra> Ilari2000, pigia una sola volta il tasto di spegnimento del pc
<mibofra> delicatamente
<mibofra> e velocemente
<mibofra> poi riaccendilo
<Ilari2000> ok
<Ilari2000> poi faccio il login normale mibofra?
<mibofra> Ilari2000, prova
<mibofra> ma se dici che non ti va
<Ilari2000> Mi rimanda sempre al login, mibofra
<mibofra> riprova in tty
<Ilari2000> sempre come prima,mibofra
<mibofra> mi par strano
<mibofra> enzotib, ti spiace dare una occhiata?
<enzotib> a cosa?
<mibofra> Ilari2000, racconta che hai fatto ad enzotib
<Ilari2000> praticamente ho digitato un comando nel terminale ed appena ho premuto invio, mi compare una schermata nera.Lo spengo e lo riaccendo,ma quando faccio il login rimanda di nuovo alla schermata di login
<jester-> Ilari2000: che comando
<Ilari2000> mi sembra "single1" o qualcosa del genere
<Guest86004> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Guest86004
<ubot-it> Guest86004: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Guest86004> right
<Ilari2000> Avevo i permessi di root quando l'ho digitato
<Guest86004> sapete come postare una screenshot del mio monitor? su quella vorrei mostrare una cosa per un info
<enzotib> !imagebin | Guest86004
<ubot-it> Guest86004: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest86004> ho gia fatto la screenshot
<Guest86004> ok
<Ilari2000> Dove siete finiti?
<enzotib> Ilari2000, ma quando accendi il pc, riesci a loggarti in tty?
<Ilari2000> si,enzotib
<Ilari2000> Cioè no
<enzotib> Ilari2000, hai un solo utente?
<Ilari2000> Sì
<enzotib> Ilari2000, hai un livecd o una liveusb?
<Guest86004> pare che la mia installazione Ubuntu presente nella sda3 non sia normale perchè risulta ntfs e pare anche che non sia una vera e propria partizione, in realtà non ricordo se la feci o no, son passati anni da quanto montai ubuntu. vi incollo una s.shot mi dareste un occhiata?
<Guest86004> http://imagebin.org/285326
<krabador> Guest86004, sei carletto
<Ilari2000> ho un livecd enzotib
<Guest86004> entro da woobi mi pare così si chiama
<Guest86004> ciao krabrador! si
<enzotib> Ilari2000, avvia con quello e connetti qui
<Guest86004> grazie mille per prima!!!! ci son riuscito
<krabador> Guest86004, semplicemente hai installato ubuntu con wubi, dentro windows
<Guest86004> anzi ci siamo*
<krabador> bene, hai riavuto accesso a win?
<Guest86004> ai va tutto ok!
<Guest86004> si*
<Guest86004> :)
<krabador> ecco, ubuntu puoi ancora caricarla da li
<Ilari2000> ok enzotib
<krabador> Guest86004, che pc hai?
<Guest86004> ci sono problemi di sicurezza avendo installato in windows?  ho un Toshiba
<krabador> Guest86004, windows, c'ha le sue cose. Che cpu/gpu/ram hai?
<Guest86004> sono in ambiente LXDE e non vedo come accedere alle caratteristiche del sistema, di solito usavo Gnome ci accedevo subito..
<krabador> Guest86004, non sai che pc hai=
<krabador> ?
<krabador> interessante.
<Guest86004> toshiba satellite
<Guest86004> intel pentium 2.4 se ben ricordo
<Guest86004> windows7 preinstallato
<Guest86004> ram 4 giga mi pare....
<Guest86004> fammi vedere.. sto lxde lo devo ancora imparare
<krabador> Guest86004, ma sei in live da cosa?
<Guest86004> no
<Guest86004> sono nel mio ubuntu
<krabador> caricato dal win
<krabador> bene
<krabador> allora, ti consiglio vivamente, visto che hai 48 giga liberi
<krabador> di fare una bella partizione li
<krabador> e di installarci ubuntu dentro
<Guest86004> caricato da wubi si
<krabador> e lasciare stare l'installazione di ubuntu di wubi
<Ilari2000> enzotib, l'ho avviato con cdlive,ora che devo fare?
<Guest86004> proverò
<enzotib> Ilari2000, sei connesso da lì qui in chat?
<Ilari2000> No
<enzotib> connettiti
<Ilari2000> Come?
<enzotib> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<krabador> Guest86004, c'è la procedura per disinstallarlo
<Ilari2000> ok
<Guest86004> in pratica windows non lo uso mai ed è praticamente vuoto tranne che per le cose base
<krabador> Guest86004, ti sconsiglierei di toglierlo, lascialo in dual boot
<Guest86004> credi nonostante ciò sono soggetto a virus o attacchi come sono messo ora?
<Guest86004> ...ok
<Ilari2000> enzotib, non riesco
<enzotib> Ilari2000, che difficoltà hai?
<Ilari2000> enzotib, ho digitato su tty2 !webchat,ma mi da errore
<enzotib> Ilari2000, ma che hai capito: devi aprire firefox ed andare a quel link
<Guest86004> Krabador proverò ma devo ben capire la procedura non vorrei fare altre cavolate
<Ilari2000> ma non posso enzotib,perchè non mi fa entrare nel sistema
<krabador> Guest86004, allora, in live, crei una partizione nello spazio libero che hai
<krabador> Guest86004, sebbene io ridimensionerei sda3
<enzotib> Ilari2000, non dire cavolate, con il livecd è partito o no il sistema?
<Ilari2000> no enzotib
<krabador> Guest86004, per fare una partizione di grandezza tonda tipo 50 giga
<Guest86004> cosa strana mi dice a volte che ho poco spazio anche se non ho molto anzi
<enzotib> Ilari2000, [23:00:41]  <Ilari2000> enzotib, l'ho avviato con cdlive,ora che devo fare?       <<=== questo che significa?
<krabador> Guest86004, dall'immagine che hai postato, sia sda2 che sda3 sono quasi tutte vuote
<Guest86004> per questo ridimensionai la partizione windows per questo vedi lo spazio vuoto di 50 giga
<Ilari2000> enzotib,significa che non sapevo dopo cosa fare
<krabador> Guest86004, eh, potevi assegnarlo
<Guest86004> volevo poi ampliare ubuntu ma non ho saputo farlo. un mesetto fa tutta sta storia...
<enzotib> Ilari2000, quindi il sistema è partito con livecd, è ancora acceso?
<krabador> Guest86004, allora, manda un attimo     cat /proc/cpuinfo  da terminale, e posta in pastebin
<Guest86004> ok
<krabador> Guest86004, non avresi mai potuto farlo, è nella cartella c:\ubuntu nella tua sda2
<Ilari2000> enzotib,l'ho appena riavviato col livecd,ma rimane fermo alla schermata iniziale del mio pc
<krabador> Guest86004, con wubi non si ha un sistema da maneggiare come si deve
<krabador> Guest86004, è stato abbandonato come progetto, non piu' supportato
<Guest86004> cpisco. mi dai quel link dove incollare?
<Guest86004> ubuntu paste........
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest86004
<Guest86004> non ricordo
<ubot-it> Guest86004: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Ilari2000, quando avvii il livecd ti chiede se vuoi provare ubuntu senza installare oppure se vuoi fare partire subito l'installazione, qualunque altra cosa significa che non è partito il CD ma è partito il sistema normale
<enzotib> Ilari2000, devi partire dal CD non dal sistema
<Guest86004> grazie ubot
<enzotib> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<enzotib> !prego
<ubot-it> di nulla
<enzotib> !yum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'yum'
<Ilari2000> enzotib sono partito,ma rimane fermo alla scritta iniziale di avvio del mio pc(cioè Lenovo) ma di lì non si muove
<Guest86004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6699696/   et voila
<enzotib> Ilari2000, se non riesci ad avviare il pc con il livecd, eventualmente impostando il bios correttamente, allora non posso fare niente
<Ilari2000> cavolo,vabbè comunque grazie enzotib per l'aiuto
<Guest86004> che ne dici?
<krabador> Guest86004, allora, ti scarichi l'ultima versione di ubuntu, la 13.10 in versione 64bit, fai una bella pendrive o un dvd, la mandi in live con "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<krabador> e da li puoi fare tutti i passaggi per una corretta installazione
<Guest86004> si. windows è 64 bit ma ricordo che ubuntu suggeriva di installare il 32 bit a suo tempo.. anni ed anni fa
<krabador> Guest86004, ecco, in anni cambiano le cose
<Guest86004> infatti, ho notato
<Guest86004> che ne dici di farmene 2 di partizioni? vorrei provare anche Debian anche se non mi convince molto dato che è un sistema non semplice come ubuntu
<Guest86004> altre 2* quindi 3 in tutto: win - ubuntu - debian
<Guest86004> ubuntu e mi da grattacapi per la conoscenza che ho... debian credo di più. ma giusto x provarlo
<krabador> Guest86004, non si possono fare piu' di 4 partizioni primarie
<krabador> dovresti farne una estesa, con dentro  2 partizioni
<Guest86004> capito.   alla fine la differenza tra un 32 e un 64 bit è la velocità, non altro...
<Guest86004> giusto?
<krabador> ma a questo punto ti conviene drasticamente ridimensionare la sda3
<krabador> prestazionalmente non cambia molto se usi applicazioni semplici ed una alla volta
<Guest86004> si infatti.. tutte i file documenti foto video non li ho sul pc per non perdere nulla.. faccio spesso backup su pendrive. ho già perso un mare di ricordi a causa di danni irreparabili dei vari OS che ho avuto
<Guest86004> foto e video....... non mi ci far pensare :(
<krabador> Guest86004, allora, con gparted, da live, ridimensioni la sda3 e la accosti a sda2, crei poi una partizione estesa, e dentro puoi metterci altre partizioni
<Guest86004> anche se ora devo fare backup di nuovo... son 2 mesi che nn lo faccio
<Guest86004> ci proverò.. ma mi sa che sarò col laptop di mio padre acceso x farmi un po seguire da voi
<krabador> Guest86004, non sei molto attento
<krabador> Guest86004, se fai partire la live, puoi tranquillamente entrari qui, sempre da li
<Guest86004> per installare quel cXXX di debian su usb esterna stavo rischiando di perdere tutto
<Guest86004> ah ok... capito
<krabador> fai la pendrive / dvd , entri in live con "prova ubuntu senza installarla" e una volta li', puoi entrare qui e fare tutto
<Guest86004> si il problema e che non so farlo, se dovrei farlo ora mi impallerei di nuovo
<Guest86004> credo
<krabador> non sai fare una pendrive o il dvd , per l'installazione?
<Guest86004> si quello si
<krabador> cosa c'è che non è chiaro di "fai il supporto di installazione, entra in live, ed entra qui "?
<Guest86004> che da live non saprei accedere a questa partizione ubuntu dove sono ora
<krabador> da live non devi accedere a questa partizione ubuntu
<krabador> stiamo parlando di fare un'installazione reale
<Guest86004> a si quello son capace
<Guest86004> potrei farlo in quello spazio non allocato
<Guest86004> in realtà devo ben capire le partizioni, dato che questa in quale sono sda3 sia semplicemente spazio all'interno di windows
<Guest86004> e credevo era una partizione isolata a se stante. ma non è così
<Guest86004> giusto?
<Guest86004> pensa che genio dei pc sono :D
<krabador> Guest86004, hai ubuntu in una cartella dentro c, sda1 è si sistema di win7, per il recovery, sda2 è win,e sda3 e dati
<Guest86004> si
<Angelo_> Ciao a tutti avrei un problema a chi potrei rivolgermi?
<krabador> Angelo_, chiedi
<rek_> dai angelo
<Angelo_> Sera,ho un dual boot sul computer
<rek_> gasaci d'immenso
<Angelo_> windows 7 e ubuntu
<Angelo_> con windows 7 riesco a connettermi alla wi.fi di casa
<Angelo_> mentre accedendo con ubuntu,non riesce a trovare la wi-fi di casa mia
<Angelo_> come potrei risolvere?
<rek_> ne trova altre?
<Angelo_> si una
<rek_> di solito lo fa se una è molto distante o poco segnale per diversità del driver
<rek_> ne sei certo?
<Angelo_> no no sono disposto vicino al modem
<krabador> Angelo_, ma non la vede proprio ?
<rek_> prova anche altre chiavette se le hai per curiosità
<Angelo_> no non la vede proprio
<Angelo_> come se non ci fosse
<rek_> angelo è una rete visibile la tua comunque?
<Angelo_> si si
<rek_> è distante o hai muri in mezzo?
<Angelo_> no no mi dispongo proprio vicino al router
<Angelo_> ma stando vicino non la trova
<rek_> stranissimo
<Angelo_> se collego il cavo inceve ovviamente mi collego e tutto ok
<rek_> prova altre chiavette wifi per curiosità
<rek_> che chipset hai?
<Angelo_> in ogni caso la wi-fi è abilitata
<Angelo_> eh....
<Angelo_> dove lo vedo?
<rek_> che chiavetta hai?
<Angelo_> non vado con la chiavetta
<rek_>  na roba integrata
<Angelo_> ho il portatile e navigo wi-fi con la linea di casa
<salem87423675089> ciao a tutti ho problemi a far leggere i dvd al mio pc con ubuntu come posso risolvere?
<rek_> salem87423675089,  che dvd?
<rek_> con altri os li legge???
<salem87423675089> pacific rim
<Angelo_> nel caso non mi trova nessuna rete wi-f tenendo pur acceso cosa potrebbe essere?
<salem87423675089> si è un dvd comprato al supermercato
<rek_> viene letto con un altro os su quel pc?
<rek_> che è pacific rim
<salem87423675089> è un film stupendo di fantascienza uscito lo scorso anno
<rek_> devi trovare un programma per la rip dvd
<krabador> Angelo_, non è che hai nascosto il ssid, ed adesso non te lo ricordi?
<rek_> angelo pare che sia visibile ha detto
<salem87423675089> ho scaricato vlc ma non me lo apre
<Angelo_> credo che il problema sia derivato dal fatto che quando l'ho installato
<rek_> casomai controlla angelo vai dentro al router wifi
<Angelo_> mi diceva di usare questo driver inspiron
<salem87423675089> credo che bisogna scaricare qualche pacchetto ma non ne ho idea di quale installare
<Angelo_> e non sapendo cosa fare ho lastia perdere non abilitandolo
<rek_> provalo
<Angelo_> okk...un altra cosa
<Angelo_> non sono molto esperto in ambiente linux
<Angelo_> ma come sistema operativo richiede cure in particolare?
<krabador> salem87423675089, puoi installarlo dal repository
<rek_> no
<rek_> è quello il bello....solo non fare stronzate colossali
<Angelo_> tipo?
<salem87423675089> devo fare da terminale perchè in questa versione di ubuntu non trovo il gestore pacchetti
<rek_> cancellare
<rek_> dare permessi sbagliati
<rek_> ecc
<rek_> installare pacchetti a caso
<Angelo_> eh per esempio se scarico un paccheto tar.gz
<Angelo_> come lo installo?
<rek_> tar -xvf nomepacchetto
<rek_> ls guardi che c'è dentro
<krabador> salem87423675089, scusa, ma che versione di ubuntu è?
<rek_> ti leggi il readme o quello che c'è
<salem87423675089> 12.04 lts
<rek_> leggi cosa dicono sul sito riguardo l'install
<Angelo_> ma per nome pacchetto si intende l'inizio o tutto il nomer vero e proprio?
<krabador> salem87423675089, ubuntu software center
<jester-> Angelo_: tar.gz è archivo compresso tipo .zip. se dentro c'è un porno lo guardi non lo installi
<rek_> configuri e compili in genere
<krabador> salem87423675089, ma se apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install vlc
<krabador> e passa la paura
<rek_> ./configure
<jester-> e installare roba non .deb non è consigliabile
<salem87423675089> si ma vlc ce l'ho già
<rek_> make
<salem87423675089> solo che non me lo fa vedere
<rek_> sudo make install in genere
<salem87423675089> dice che devo installare qualche cosa che manca
<rek_> ok Angelo? poi ti gasi
<Angelo_> ok e dopo scompattato do il comando sudo apt-get install....giusto?
<salem87423675089> un file encrypting o qualcosa del genere
<krabador> salem87423675089, ah, allora devi installare libdvdread
<jester-> Angelo_: nu
<Angelo_> no??????
<Angelo_> e a che serve questo comando allora?
<jester-> cpn apt-get installa sticass installi la roba che c'è nei repo
<jester-> e va bene
<salem87423675089> quindi basta che digito sudo apt get install libdvdread?
<rek_> no Angelo ti ho scritto appena adesso tutto quanto
<rek_> quello è per prendere e installare pacchi nuovi
<krabador> salem87423675089, sudo apt-get install libdvdnav4 libdvdread4
<Angelo_> ma la sorgente,ovvero da dove li scarica,se la vede lui online?
<salem87423675089> strano dice che ci sono già
<salem87423675089> e nella versione più recente ora riprovo a vedere se lo apre
<rek_> Angelo prende pacchi compilati anche eh
<jester-> Angelo_: cosa devi installare
<salem87423675089> viene scritta questa cosa: Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<Angelo_> flash player
<jester-> Angelo_: hai ubuntu, lubuntu o xubuntu
<Angelo_> ubuntu
<jester-> Angelo_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu--restricted-extras
<jester-> e ti mette anche altri plugin
<Angelo_> okk grazieee :)
<Angelo_> me lo copio
<krabador> salem87423675089, serve la libdvdcss
<Angelo_> un ultima cosa
<krabador> salem87423675089, che non c'è nei repo ufficiali ubuntu
<Angelo_> sapreste dirmi alcune guife di piu sul terminale e i vari comando?
<jester-> Angelo_: o usi il software center installa disinstalla programmi
<krabador> salem87423675089, spetta.
<salem87423675089> ah la installo come gli altri=
<Angelo_> *guide
<krabador> salem87423675089, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> da terminale
<salem87423675089> ok ora provo
<krabador> salem87423675089, chiudi vlc, riavvialo, poi prova il dvd
<krabador> salem87423675089, se non va, riavvia il sistema
<salem87423675089> ok ha installato ora lo provo
<salem87423675089> siiii funziona grazie mille
<Angelo_> vi ringrazio dei consigli buona serata :)
<salem87423675089> vi saluto che mi godo il film, grazie di cuore e auguri a tutti utilissimi come sempre grazieee ciaoooo
<Guest86004> ragazzi che intendono per: I log possono essere utili per rintracciare qualche suggerimento, trucchetto, o dissertazione interessante.
<Guest86004> dissertazione?
<krabador> Guest86004, era una cosa che succedeva ai tempi della leva
<Guest86004> hihi
<Guest86004> si intende discorsi utili per poi postarli come aiuto alla comunità. da quanto ho letto
<krabador> Guest86004, ce ne sono di cose da imparare
<krabador> lasciali stare i log
<Guest86004> ieri per quel problema cercai soluzione alla chat debian in inglese... dettogli che non mi interessava debian più di tanto si sono rifiutati di aiutarmi....
<Guest86004> mah!
<Guest86004> roba da ridere
<krabador> Guest86004, non puoi andare da una ragazza a dirgli che non ti piace
<krabador> roba da ridere veramente.
<Guest86004> if you really are not interested in debian you need to change channel
<Guest86004> questo dissero
<Guest86004> si è vero ma non è che lo odio e non lo volevo provare, ma se il problema è partito da lì da un installazione debian...
<Guest86004> non credo sono di serie B solo perchè uso altri os.  debian che volevo provare mi ha impallato tutto che ci posso fare
<krabador> il problema è partito da un casino che hai combinato tu, mentre perdi tempo con i log
<krabador> Guest86004, devi stare attento
<Guest86004> ma quali log?
<krabador> Guest86004, e fare , in installazione, soltanto cose di cui sei assolutamente sicuro
<krabador> Guest86004, puoi avventurarti
<krabador> ma soltanto se puoi affrontare il rischio
<Guest86004> infatti, ho imparato qualcosa da questa storia
<Guest86004> davvero tutti gli utenti che danno consigli non gli torna niente di niente?
<Guest86004> qui sui canali IRC
<krabador> Guest86004, cerchi lavoro?
<Guest86004> si
<krabador> allora non stare in canali supporto , qui si sta come membri della comunità, per la comunità
<Guest86004> non sto quì per lavoro
<Guest86004> lavoro in altro campo
<Guest86004> te ne sarai accorto! :D
<Guest86004> ma adoro questa mentalità di dare supporto e aiuto a prescindere dal campo in cui si opera
<Guest86004> la polizia francese ha montato ubuntu sui propri pc in toto, interessante!
<krabador> le amministrazioni piano piano stanno passando
<krabador> a softwre open source
<Guest86004> mi sa che nonostante i grossi sforzi di windows a dominare il campo perderà sempre di più col passar degli anni
<Guest86004> in italia siamo al solito indietro, anche su questo
<krabador> windows sta perdendo ogni giorno parecchiio
<krabador> mantiene solo perchè è ancora il preinstallato
<Guest86004> esatto
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-29
<gigirock> ciao e auguri a tutti, ho installato 14.10 da zero, non ho il selettore dei pannelli nella barra unity ... e' perche' non ho installato i driver grafici nvidia ?
<cristian_c> gigirock, la risposta è webapp
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> ops, pensavo di essere in #ubuntu-it-chat, mannaggia
<cristian_c> gigirock, comunque, non credo che i driver grafici c'entrino qualcosa
<cristian_c> gigirock, ma tu intendi selettore spazi di lavoro?
<cristian_c> perché selettore pannelli non so cosa sia
<Sibel> salve il mio 14.10 a volte non si avvia, cosa puo' essere?
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Valgio63> mibofra: oi!
<Valgio63> Ho bisogno di aiuto! Problemi con xservere su mint17
<cybernova> !chat | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tizio> salve a tutti avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto  , vorrei creare una live usb di ubuntu ma non ci riesco .
<Valgio63> ok
<cybernova> tizio, su che sistema operativo sei? come mai non ci riesci?
<tizio> ho una live su cd di ubuntu 12.04
<tizio> mi sono stampato la procedura , ma non riesco a trovare il programa per la crazione dischi di avvio
<cybernova> tizio, se lo cerchi tra i programmi installati vedrai che c'è
<tizio> quale percorso devo fare per trovarlo ?
<cybernova> tizio, devi cliccare il pulsante home in alto a sinistra, e li ricercare creatore dischi di avvio
<tizio> ok grazie ora provo
<tizio> ho provato a cercare ma mi da questo messaggio : sorry there is nothing that matches your search
<cybernova> tizio, apri il terminale
<tizio> cioe?
<tizio> cosa intendi ?
<cybernova> tizio, cioè cerca il programma terminale o terminal a seconda della lingua nelle applicazioni installate
<tizio> ok aperto
<cybernova> tizio, bene ora dai: lsb_release -a
<cybernova> !paste | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tizio> ok scusate ma sono poco pratico quindi dovrei continuare qui ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9639523/
<cybernova> tizio, perfetto, sempre nel terminale dai: usb-creator-gtk
<cybernova> tizio, ti si dovrebbe aprire la finestra del creatore dischi di avvio
<tizio> ok si e aperta devo impostare qualche cosa ?
<cybernova> tizio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb#Creazione_disco_di_avvio_USB
<cybernova> tizio, no messaggi privati
<gigirock> ecco installati i driver e steam , mo' scarrico teamfortress.... con quello che mi costa
<cristian_c> lol
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/T8kshnJ attendere prego...............
<tizio> volevo ringraziare cybernova per il supporto , sono riuscito a creare la live usb
<cybernova> tizio, prego :)
<tizio> domanda , si puo' aggiornare la live da 12.04 a 14.04 oppure bisogna scaricare tutto il programma ?
<cybernova> tizio, per avere una live 14.04 devi scaricare la iso della 14.04
<tizio> ok e grazie ancora per l'aiuto . ciao
<cybernova> prego ciao
<gabrigabri> Ciao a tutti
<gabriele1010> è compatibile ubuntu con un Asus x50sr
<jester-> gabriele1010: prova la live e vedi subito
<Guest79616> ciao a tutti e buon feste, sapete dirmi qualche programma per la scansione dei file?
<Guest79616> intendo quelli che si scaricano tipo da torrent
<jester-> Guest79616: scansione file?
<marco87> Potrei avere una risposta a questo link    http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/32372/installazione-di-windows-7-via-usb-su-ubuntu
<giovanni58> Buonasera potreste rispondere a    http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/32372/installazione-di-windows-7-via-usb-su-ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> giovanni58 alias marco87 ti consiglio di andare su una chat di windows, a chiedere supporto, questo non è un problema di ubuntu se la chiavetta non ti parte
<LostInMyHead> alias franco72
<Guest79616> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> Guest79616, a fare cosa?
<Guest79616> avevo chiesto se c'è un programma per scansionare i file, in poche parole per vedere se ci sono virus
<LostInMyHead> si chiamano antivirus
<LostInMyHead> puoi comprarli o scegliere uno di quelli liberi
<LostInMyHead> esattamente come mai ti occorre?
<Guest79616> come ho gia detto per scansionare file scaricati da torrent
<LostInMyHead> si intendevo come mai hai problemi coi virus?
<Guest79616> no, però vorrei controllare
<krabador> !clamav
<ubot-it> clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<Guest79616> gia una volta lo installai ma non lo so usare
<LostInMyHead> bhe... non è un problema
<LostInMyHead> così tanto per fare si può anche evitare...
<Guest79616> lo sto installando
<krabador> Guest79616 , non ha molto senso un antivirus su ubuntu, se i files devi usarli su Ubuntu
<Guest79616> perchè? comunque lo uso anche per controllare gli hrd disk
<LostInMyHead> se dovessi condividerli con un windows ha senso, altrimenti non hai motivo di usarlo
<krabador> Guest79616 , il concetto di virus è win oriented
<krabador> "controllare gli hard disk" con dentro cosa?
<Guest79616> si devo anche condividere, per il download di clamtk mi consigliate la versione 4.45 o la 5.09?
<Guest79616> dei file presi da altri pc con windows
<krabador> Guest79616 OK, ma se sti files poi li usi su ubuntu, puoi non preoccuparti
<LostInMyHead> si ma che centra se gli altri pc hanno windows
<Guest79616> si i file li utilizzo su ubuntu e un altro pc con windows
<krabador> e per fare manutenzione antivirus per windows , altri sistemi
<krabador> *ci sono
<LostInMyHead> cioè se hai un dual boot con qwindows sullo stesso pc
<LostInMyHead> ha un senso
<giovanni58> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<LostInMyHead> usi linux per cercare i virus nel windows dello stesso pc
<Guest79616> no no, non ho piu dual boot, ho due pc uno con ubuntu e uno vecchiotto con windows dove avvolte scambio file tra loro
<krabador> giovanni58 ?
<giovanni58> !ora
<krabador> giovanni58 , che problemi hai?
<giovanni58> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<LostInMyHead> giovanni58: non hai di meglio da fare che rientrare con un nick diverso ogni tot minuti, porre domande inutili e giocare col bot?
<LostInMyHead> e tentare di costruire flame su windows
<LostInMyHead> cioè anche come troll stai falelndo miseramente
<giovanni58> ...
<giovanni58> No.
<krabador> giovanni58 , se il tuo problema riguarda Ubuntu , chiedi pure
<LostInMyHead> e già stato risposto al problema che ha esposto che poi riguarda windows
<Guest79616> ok grazie dell aiuto, comunque ubuntu e popo n altra cosa molto meglio di windows, grazie dell aiuto, ciao e ancora buone feste
<krabador> Guest79616: di niente
<krabador> auguroni anche a te
<giovanni58> Comunque il boot da quando ho ubuntu non fa insare neanche kubuntu
<giovanni58> Xubunt
<giovanni58> Installare*
<giovanni58> ....
<giovanni58> .. .
<krabador> non c'è nessun motivo per cui non si possa installare anche xubuntu
<krabador> o quello che ti pare
<giovanni58> Mi parte il caricamento e mi dice failed
<giovanni58> Lo porterò in assistenza.
<krabador> giovanni58, puoi aver fatto male il supporto di installazione
<krabador> possono esserci vari motivi
<krabador> posta precisamente il messaggio
<giovanni58> Adesso non ho neanche la chiavetta con il sistema pero dava problema
<giovanni58> Amd
<anubi|asus> salve raga
<anubi|asus> ho un problema con qemu
<anubi|asus> non parte
<anubi|asus> da dove comincio ?
<anubi|asus> ;P
<anubi|asus> ho installato la versione nei rep
<LostInMyHead> non conosco qemu ma esattamente magari psiega meglio cosa intendi con non parte
<anubi|asus> qemu io lo uso con gns3 per emulare i firewall cisco asa
<anubi|asus> tra i processi mi ritrovo sempre [qemu] <defunct>
<anubi|asus> non mi è mai successo
<anubi|asus> e non so proprio da dove iniziare
<LostInMyHead> guarda non posso aiutarti perchè proprio non lo conosco, ma fossi in te inizierei con lanciare il programma da terminale e vedere se mi da errori
<LostInMyHead> per suggerimenti più specifici devi aspettare per vedere se qualcuno conosce il programma
<LostInMyHead> o chiedere nella chat internazionale
<anubi|asus> ok thx :)
<AlienX> hola
<AlienX> ci siete...
<AlienX> come va
<papypoll> ciao. premetto che sono un utente inesperto, portate per favore pazienza. attualmente ho installato sul mio pc windows 7 e gnomint. vorrei passare a ubuntu, come devo fare per installare il nuovo sistema operativo ?
<papypoll> ciao. premetto che sono inesperto. attualmente ho installato window7 e gnomint sul mio pc portatile. vorrei sostituite gnomint con ubuntu. cortesemente come devo procedere ? grazie.
<LostInMyHead> provi da live se ti va bene installi nella partizione di gnomint formattandola
<LostInMyHead> come hai installato gnomit
<papypoll> scusa ma gnomint non l'ho installato io .  cos'è live ?
<paoletto> Salve a tutti e bone feste
<paoletto> mi chiedevo se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi con un problemino, che forse è banale ma purtroppo non sono un esperto.
<enzotib> !qualcuno | paoletto
<ubot-it> paoletto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paoletto> fondamentalmente tento di rimuovere un file .avi dal mio hard disk esterno collegalo al mio noteboo, ma quando vado per rimuoverlo, non me lo fa fare, dice : "unable to move to the wastbasket, no such file or directory"
<LostInMyHead> papypoll: il livecd è un'opzione del cd di installazione di ubuntu che ti fa provare il sistema dal supporto di installazione (che sia cd o usb) senza installare niente nel pc stesso
<LostInMyHead> puoi usare questa modalità per vedere se hai problemi col sistema
<LostInMyHead> papypoll: scegli la versione di ubuntu in base alle caratteristiche del tuo pc
<LostInMyHead> !requisiti | papypoll
<ubot-it> papypoll: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<paoletto> nessuno che sa come cancellare quei files?
<paoletto> pensavo fosse una cosa semplice
<papypoll> ah ho capito. ho un lenovo intel core i5 da 2,4 ghz, ram 2,4 ghz. dopodiche posso installarlo direttamente da cd o chiavetta, sostituendo gnomint nella partizione ?
<krabador> in una delle opzioni di installazione , c'è la sostituzione del sistema
<papypoll> grazie proverò, lo sto scaricando su una chiavetta
<krabador> !usbwin | papypoll
<ubot-it> papypoll: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<paoletto> ah ecco perchè l'italia va male.
<papypoll> ma se sostituisco il sistema i file, i documenti, la posta su thunderbird li perso ?
<krabador> si
<LostInMyHead> pialli la partizione chiaramente
<krabador> se hai la home dentro la partizione root, si
<krabador> papypoll , si fa sempre un backup prima di operazioni del genere
<papypoll> pialli ??
<krabador> paoletto , scusa?
<paoletto> eh già.
<papypoll> la posta come faccio a esportarla ?
<krabador> papypoll, che sistema vai a sostituire?
<papypoll> gnomint
<krabador> papypoll , tra le opzioni di thunderbird
<krabador> paoletto , hai domande?
<paoletto> fondamentalmente tento di rimuovere un file .avi dal mio hard disk esterno collegalo al mio noteboo, ma quando vado per rimuoverlo, non me lo fa fare, dice : "unable to move to the wastbasket, no such file or directory"
<papypoll> krabador, cosa c'è tra le opzioni di thunderbird ?
<LostInMyHead> papypoll: l'esportazione presumo
<krabador> paoletto, apri il gestore files , va nella cartella del file che vuoi cancellare, premi ctrl l , copi l'indirizzo, apri il terminale, digiti cd ed incolli
<papypoll> ho controllato, c'è solo importa
<krabador> papypoll, non uso Thunderbird, ma si può esportare
<paoletto> gestore file, cioè task manager?
<krabador> paoletto, premi invio, digiti ls -la , vedi se dentro c'è il tuo file
<krabador> paoletto, no, il file manager. Che Ubuntu usi?
<paoletto> uso lubuntu
<krabador> allora il gestore files
<paoletto> ma
<paoletto> si apre da terminale?
<paoletto> sto gestore file
<krabador> paoletto, ecco perché l'Italia va male
<krabador> paoletto, come le apri nella media le cartelle?
<paoletto> ah forse ho capito asp
<krabador> paoletto, susu, che tra poco è capodanno
<LostInMyHead> meno 10
<LostInMyHead> 9
<LostInMyHead> un po' troppo in anticipo direi
<paoletto> niente,,, ho anche studiato 3 anni di informatica ma ho la memoria corta
<paoletto> ste cose proprio non mi entrano in tiesta
<krabador> !chat | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paoletto> ma devo andare nella cartella, sopra su, tools, go, cose così?
<krabador> paoletto, va nella cartella in cui hai il tuo file
<paoletto> ci sono
<krabador> premi ctrl ed l ( il tasto elle)
<paoletto> mi evidenzia l'inirizzo della barra sopra
<krabador> ti apparirà il percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> copi
<paoletto> si
<paoletto> ok
<krabador> apri terminale
<paoletto> si
<krabador> potresti anche rileggere prima
<krabador> ma siamo a natale
<paoletto> ahaha grz
<krabador> scrivi cd  invio
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> cd incolli ed invio
<paoletto> mi da questo
<krabador> paoletto: non incollare in canale
<krabador> !paste | paoletto
<ubot-it> paoletto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paoletto> bash: cd: /media/tonio/My: No such file or directory
<paoletto> bash: cd: /media/tonio/My: No such file or directory
<paoletto> bash: cd: /media/tonio/My: No such file or directory
<paoletto> bash: cd: /media/tonio/My: No such file or directory
<paoletto> bash: cd: /media/tonio/My: No such file or directory
<paoletto> no such file or directory
<LostInMyHead> cd propio le letter "c"  e "d" della tastiera in minuscolo e ci va lo spazio dopo
<paoletto> cosa è succ?
<krabador> non hai letto
<krabador> che
<krabador> non puoi incollare in canale
<paoletto> cmq mi dice, no such file o directory sul terminale.
<krabador> ma va usato il pastebin
<paoletto> si scusa.
<paoletto> ah ok.
<paoletto> bash: cd, ecc ecc
<paoletto> forse il mio hard disk è rotto o funziona male
<krabador> paoletto, incolla qui il percorso per intero della cartella
<paoletto> pastebin
<krabador> quello puoi incollarlo
<krabador> qui
<paoletto> pastebin /media/tonio/My Passport/WD
<paoletto> scusa elimina il pastebin nn centra
<paoletto> quello è il percorso della mia cartella
<LostInMyHead> ci sta lo spazio
<paoletto> nono
<LostInMyHead> sisi ci sta uno spazio
<paoletto> si ma che centra sul terminale
<paoletto> l'ho copiato bene
<paoletto> My passport
<krabador> paoletto cd /media/tonio/'My Passport'/WD
<paoletto> dici?
<paoletto> ok
<paoletto> ci sono
<paoletto> ora va
<paoletto> grande
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> e fai il pastebin
<krabador> di tutto il contenuto
<LostInMyHead> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paoletto> !paste ls: cannot access DN: Input/output error
<paoletto> total 1434913
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paoletto> -rw------- 1 tonio tonio 1469083648 Nov  3 21:55 ,
<paoletto> drwx------ 1 tonio tonio       8192 Dec 29 19:11 .
<paoletto> drwx------ 1 tonio tonio      36864 Nov 28 14:48 ..
<paoletto> d????????? ? ?     ?              ?            ? DN
<paoletto> drwx------ 1 tonio tonio       4096 Dec 29 19:29 Documenti Vari
<paoletto> drwx------ 1 tonio tonio     131072 Dec  2 22:34 FILMS
<paoletto> drwx------ 1 tonio tonio       8192 Dec  2 22:34 Films da vedere
<krabador> e tanto è.
<LostInMyHead> niente... bisognera spieare meglio come usare paste..
<LostInMyHead> che in effetti sono spiegati tutti i passaggi tranne di cliccare sull'indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> LostInMyHead, la spiegazione va bene
<krabador> è più che sufficiente
<krabador> ma ti possiamo mandare a casa degli utenti a fargli la procedura, se sei d'accordo
<LostInMyHead> dipende... se mi ripagate le spese...
<krabador> !chat | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gabriele2105> Salve, ho bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> chiedi
<Gabriele2105> Sembra un problema comune ma nn riesco a risolvere da tutta oggi
<Gabriele2105> Ho installato Ubuntu sul mio PC tramite wubi
<Gabriele2105> L'ultima versione di ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> e già parti male... se puoi evita wubi
<krabador> Gabriele2105, ti consiglio di lasciar perdere wubi
<Gabriele2105> Mi chiede però in lingua inglese la password root per connettermi al wi fi
<krabador> Gabriele2105: la password è quella che hai impostato in installazione
<Gabriele2105> Lo facevo perché è la prima volta che uso Ubuntu e volevo fare qualcosa di semplice
<Gabriele2105> Ho utilizzato una pass semplice
<Gabriele2105> L'inserisco ma nn va
<LostInMyHead> Gabriele2105: non ti preoccupare per l'inglese, appena vai su gestione lingue ti chiede id installare i rimanenti pacchetti e diventa tutto ita
<LostInMyHead> ma secondo me ti sta chiedendo la password della wifi
<Gabriele2105> Si ma  non riesco a connettermi ad internet
<Gabriele2105> Ho provato ma niente
<Gabriele2105> Cmq chiede proprio pass root
<krabador> Gabriele2105: fa una schermata della richiesta password
<krabador> !image | Gabriele2105
<ubot-it> Gabriele2105: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gabriele2105> È in upload
<krabador> incolla qui il link, una volta eseguito l'upload
<Gabriele2105> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LaOV3IhhS8aPzsoLw4Gs
<LostInMyHead> in futuro usa il tasto stamp
<LostInMyHead> che di fa una copia della scermata a video
<Gabriele2105> Io sto comunicando tramite il telefono
<Gabriele2105> Nn ho connessione sul PC ovviamente
<krabador> Gabriele2105: in quella schermata devi mettere la password che hai impostato in installazione
<krabador> se scritta correttamente , non ci sono problemi
<krabador> attento a minuscole e maiuscole
<Gabriele2105> La password è composta da 6 numeri
<Gabriele2105> Eppure nn va
<Gabriele2105> Sto uscendo pazzo
<LostInMyHead> non inserirli col tastierino numerico
<qdw> cioè, senza parole
<Gabriele2105> Perché senza parole?
<qdw> uno è un nabbo e viene sbattuto fuori. non è colpa mia se non ho i soldi per comprarmi 1 mac.
<krabador> qdw: stai facendo tutto da solo
<krabador> questo canale ha il log pubblico
<Gabriele2105> Signori ho inserito la password ma nn va
<LostInMyHead> il bot ti ha sbattuto fuori perchè hai incollato un testo di più riche direttamente in chat
<krabador> se hai delle accuse , formulale, e prenditene la responsabilità
<qdw> rispetto tipo a 2 anni, fa capivo le cose al volo, ora a 21 mi sento che ne ho 40
<krabador> Gabriele2105: attento a maiuscole e minuscole
<qdw> colpa della crisi e di tutto. non ho dubbi.
<Gabriele2105> Ripeto che sono sei numeri
<LostInMyHead> qdw: è una cosa automatica per impedire di intasare il canale
<LostInMyHead> qdw: basta che tu usi paste
<krabador> Gabriele2105: USA l'opzione "visualizza password"
<LostInMyHead> !paste ! qdw
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! qdw'
<LostInMyHead> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LostInMyHead> clicchi sul link e copi li non qua
<qdw> vi scrivo da un notebook, senza schermo, connesso tramite cavo hdmi ad una tv samsung, per farvi capire in che condizioni sto. cmq si lo so è stata colpa mia ho sbagliato il comando
<LostInMyHead> poi metti qua l'indirizzo qdw
<krabador> qdw aka paoletto, ti è stato detto 3 volte di usare pastebin
<krabador> segnalandosi perfettamente come fare
<krabador> *ti
<LostInMyHead> Gabriele2105: non stai usando il tastierino vero?
<Gabriele2105> Non c'è il comando visualizza pass
<qdw> lo so, scusate ora riprovo.
<Gabriele2105> No, ho provato in tutti i modi
<LostInMyHead> Gabriele2105: sopratutto prova a non scrivere nienete
<Gabriele2105> Ho provato
<Gabriele2105> Ma parla di root
<Gabriele2105> Secondo me è qualcosa di diverso da inserire
<LostInMyHead> no
<LostInMyHead> è la password di sistema
<LostInMyHead> root è il superutente
<LostInMyHead> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<LostInMyHead> no
<krabador> Gabriele2105 il sistema memorizza la password correttamente , in installazione, non si inventa nulla
<krabador> LostInMyHead, piano col bot
<LostInMyHead> sbagliato, mi aspettavo una spiegazione sul root
<krabador> appunto
<LostInMyHead> non una cosa che danneggia il sistema se inesperti
<Gabriele2105> Allora aspetta
<Gabriele2105> Che devo fare con sudo
<LostInMyHead> Gabriele2105: lascia stare
<krabador> Gabriele2105, ricordi quante password hai impostato in installazione
<Gabriele2105> Due
<Gabriele2105> Uguali
<LostInMyHead> col tastierino numerico?
<Gabriele2105> Forse
<Gabriele2105> Nn ricordo
<LostInMyHead> era attivo il tastierino?
<krabador> sicuro di averle impostate perfettamente uguali?
<Gabriele2105> Sisi
<Gabriele2105> Ho fatto attenzione
<LostInMyHead> anche perchè se non sono uguali lo segnala
<Gabriele2105> Ho anche disinstallato e reinstallato facendo attenzione alla pass
<krabador> Guest18157, fai prima a reinstallare, e reimpostare le password, segnandotele
<Gabriele2105> Leggi sopra
<LostInMyHead> e magari non numeriche
<krabador> Gabriele2105: si, stavo scrivendo
<krabador> Gabriele2105 nervoso?
<Gabriele2105> No sto solo uscendo pazzo :(
<tramaglino57> ciao
<krabador> Gabriele2105: apri il terminale
<krabador> Gabriele2105: scrivi sudo su
<krabador> inviò
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | tramaglino57
<ubot-it> tramaglino57: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tramaglino57> gentilmente, dopo aggiornamento da ubuntu 13 a questo ultimo, faccio il reboot, il video rimane tutto rigato e finisce li, grazie
<krabador> Gabriele2105 , ti chiederà la password, vedi se l'accetta
<Gabriele2105> Ho scritto sudo su
<Gabriele2105> Ma dice operation not permitted
<krabador> !ripristino | tramaglino57
<ubot-it> tramaglino57: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<tramaglino57> grazie
<krabador> Gabriele2105 , sudo su , e invio
<Gabriele2105> Ok
<krabador> Gabriele2105 puoi incollare l'output?
<Gabriele2105> E dice sempre operation not permitted
<Gabriele2105> Lo scrivo, sono col cellulare ora
<LostInMyHead> se fai una foto ti sbatti di meno
<Gabriele2105> Sudo:unable to change to sudore gid: operation not permitted
<krabador> Gabriele2105 , chiudi tutto
<krabador> Gabriele2105: tieni il terminale
<krabador> Gabriele2105 , sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> invio
<Gabriele2105> È normale che quando inserisco il trattino mi esce lo smash?
<Gabriele2105> Slash
<krabador> la tastiera non è in italiano
<krabador> Gabriele2105, puoi andare a sistemarla
<krabador> Gabriele2105, è per farti mandare un comando con sudo
<krabador> Gabriele2105, va bene di nuovo sudo su
<krabador> hai chiuso tutto?
<Gabriele2105> Aspetta
<Gabriele2105> Non riesco a mette la tastiera giusta
<Gabriele2105> Vuoi che inserisco sudo su?
<krabador> Gabriele2105, lascia perdere per un attimo la tastiera
<krabador> Gabriele2105, chiudi tutte le finestre
<krabador> che hai aperto
<krabador> programmi vari eccetera
<krabador> lascia solo il terminale
<Gabriele2105> Fatto
<krabador> sudo su
<krabador> invio
<Gabriele2105> Dice la stessa cosa di prima
<Gabriele2105> Operation not permitted
<Gabriele2105> Finite le idee???  :)
<Gabriele2105> Ste cose solo a me capitano
<krabador> Gabriele2105, wubi da una marea di problemi
<Gabriele2105> Ahahha
<qdw> krabador, come avevi fatto tu a farmi funzionare il percorso con cd?
<LostInMyHead> più che altro mai riscontrato il problema
<LostInMyHead> (20:07:43) krabador: paoletto cd /media/tonio/'My Passport'/WD
<krabador> Gabriele2105, disinstalla ubuntu da windows, come un'applicazione
<Gabriele2105> E lo metto normale? Da cd
<krabador> grazie LostInMyHead
<krabador> Gabriele2105, lo troverai in installazione applicazioni, di win
<Gabriele2105> E poi?
<LostInMyHead> prego krabador, è un'onore, sai che sono sempre disponibile a dartii una mano se posso...
<krabador> Gabriele2105, ripeti, anche l'installazione con wubi, se proprio vuoi, ma inserisci una password mista, con caratteri e numeri
<krabador> Gabriele2105, assicurandoti di segnartela correttamente , facendo caso a maiuscole e minuscole
<Gabriele2105> Il problema è che ci metta a scaricare una vita con wubi
<Gabriele2105> Quasi quasi lo faccio normale
<krabador> Gabriele2105, installazione reale, è il "must do"
<krabador> !installazione | Gabriele2105
<ubot-it> Gabriele2105: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gabriele2105> E vabbe
<Gabriele2105> Grazie cmq
<krabador> di niente
<qdw> così  /media/tonio/My Passport
<krabador> qdw, cd /media/tonio/'My Passport'/WD
<qdw> questo è un bel trucchetto
<krabador> non è un trucchetto
<qdw> poi scrivo, ls -ld?
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> qdw, ma prima
<krabador> che rischi di essere cacciato dal floodbot
<krabador> vediamo se hai studiato: cosa devi fare poi col risultato?
<qdw> allora adesso ho il risultato.
<qdw> quello che devo fare è
<qdw> !paste!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste!'
<qdw> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LostInMyHead> YEP!
<qdw> scrivo !paste e subito dopo copio i risltati? nella stessa riga?
<qdw> perchè prima feci così e fui cacciato
<krabador> qdw, scusami un attimo
<krabador> solo un attimo
<krabador> qual è il tuo utilizzo del pc?
<qdw> quando ero ragazzino facevo lamerate. ora, niente, fb, posta, navigo, uso tor ecc
<qdw> certo se avessi studiato a scuola ora , sarei pieno di soldi, come programmatore, ma pazienza.
<krabador> sai usare tor, e non sai andare nel sito http://paste.ubuntu.com  , per incollare il risultato del comando , come segnalatoti circa 5 volte?
<krabador> vai in quel sito
<krabador> incolla il risultato
<krabador> clicca paste
<qdw> ah dovevo andare sul sito ok, scusa
<krabador> e qui incolli l'indirizzo che troverai sulla barra degli indirizzi
<krabador> dopo aver premuto paste sul sito
<krabador> che ne pensi?
<qdw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642014/
<krabador> qdw win!!!
<qdw> olè
<krabador> qdw, quale di quei files vuoi cancellare?
<qdw> dn
<qdw> e la virgola
<qdw> ,
<krabador> "e la virgola" ?
<krabador> sembra chiamarsi semplicemente DN
<qdw> e il primo
<qdw> quello modificato alle 21:55
<qdw> che sarebbe il file video, che rinominai con una virgola
<krabador> bene , sudo rm ,
<krabador> sudo rm DN
<qdw> ok provo con dn
<qdw> cannot remove dn, input/output error
<qdw> damn...
<qdw> vediamo provo con la virgola
<krabador> qdw, brutto segnop
<qdw> la virgola addirittura, mi dice no such file o directory. forse l'unica soluzione è collegare l'hard disk
<qdw> a un pc windows
<qdw> e fare da li
<krabador> qdw, errore di input/output, è indice di problemi fisici sul disco
<qdw> cacchio.
<qdw> pensi che da windows riuscirei a risolvere?
<krabador> qdw, l'unica cosa che puoi fare da windows, è mandare chkdsk /r , riferito al disco in questione
<krabador> e sperare che le anomalie che trova , le risolva. Se sono gravi non le risolve.
<krabador> qdw, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e pastebin, per favore
<qdw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642082/
<krabador> qdw, se non hai windows installato, puoi usare un supporto di installazione windows, caricare la console di ripristino, e mandare chkdsk /r , da li
<qdw> no userò il pc di mio frate
<qdw> cmq
<qdw> l'importante che nn mi succedono cose tipo che mi si eliminano file da soli ecc... xkè quando hai dtt danneggiato mi sn spaventato
<qdw> danneggiato significa, che un giorno o l'altro non riuscirò piu ad accedere all'hard disk?
<krabador> qdw, anche
<qdw> il fatto è che mi è caduto a terra
<qdw> un pò di volte
<qdw> danneggiato parli a livello fisico vero?
<krabador> qdw, allora preparati a dirgli addio
<qdw> nooooooooooooo
<krabador> i dischi sono estremamente suscettibili agli urti
<krabador> e vibrazion i
<qdw> ma male che vada, poi posso recuperare i file che ho dentro? ho un casino di roba importante, il disco è grande 1tb
<krabador> anche staccarlo col cavo a pc acceso, senza lo smontaggio software, da problemi
<qdw> western digital
<krabador> qdw, fa chkdsk /r
<krabador> se sono anomalie lievi le risolve
<qdw> ok i will
<qdw> grz per il tempo
<qdw> buona sera
<krabador> ciao
<salentoos> problema con ubuntu gnome
<salentoos> come faccio a usare tor
<krabador> !tor | salentoos
<ubot-it> salentoos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<LostInMyHead> ci sei
<Valgio63> Adesso sono dentro! Ma ne ho due, uno da cui sono stato buttato fuori ed uno no! Ganzo!
<francesca> Ho un problema con Ubuntu. Al momento dell'avvio viene caricato l'os fino al momento di inserire la password, poi lo schermo si spegne. Idee o suggerimenti?
<LostInMyHead> sistema?
<francesca> LostInMyHead: mint qiana
<jester-> francesca: j /linuxmint-it
<Valgio63> francesca, ma che strano!!! Giàinstallato?
<jester-> qui è canale ubuntu centra na sega con mint
<francesca> jester-: il problema è del sistema e mint è basato su ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> jester-: che cavolo di comando hai scritto?
<jester-> se ol canale è zompbi da troppa assistenza /j #linuxmint
<jester-> francesca: è un tarocco passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio63> francesca, Ripeto: lo hai già installato?
<LostInMyHead> francesca: va bhe... e il tutte è basato sul kernel linux, ma mica chiedi assistenza su una chat di fedora
<francesca> Valgio63: si. lo uso da un pezzo.
<francesca> LostInMyHead: mint usa gli stessi repo di ubuntu e usa apt... fedora è un'altra cosa
<Valgio63> francesca, all'avvio prova e , dopo quietsplash cancella tutto nella riga ed aggiungi nomodeset e vedi se va
<jester-> francesca: ma mettere una distro mal taroccata e quasi senza assistenza non mi pare intelligente
<jester-> !chat | francesca
<ubot-it> francesca: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesca> Valgio63: interrompo qui o jester- si agita :)
<jester-> francesca: non mi agito, ti butto solo fuori
<francesca> jester-: se poi vi dicono che siete scortesi è vero eh ;)
<francesca> ho chiesto un consiglio senza insistere...
<jester-> francesca: non ne possiamo piu di assistere distro del cazzo, almeno tu lo dici, altri fanno i fubbi ma mica siamo venuti giu dalla montagna con la piena
<cristian_c> !buntu | francesca
<ubot-it> francesca: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<francesca> dal tipo di problema che ho pensavo che la soluzione fosse comune su mint e su ubuntu. Ok passo in -chat :)
<LostInMyHead> francesca: anche se usa apt non vuol dire che il sistema è uguale, a partire dal de
<cristian_c> francesca, ubuntu non è mint, anche per non fare confusione
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-30
<gigirock> ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gigirock> siete svegli !!!!!!!!!!??????????????????
<gigirock> i vs programmi cellofoni e tutte le vostre credenze sono sbagliate.....
<gigirock> cambiate OS e vivrete bene.....e sopratutto non perdete tempo con Steam
<akis24> giorno
<Luciph3r> gigirock: soprattutto quando ci sono esami alle porte .... (steam)
<Luciph3r> come posso cambiare nome al terminale in modo 'volatile' ... cosi che , se ce ne fosse qualcuno in ssh ... eviterei fesserie ?
<Luciph3r> mi sa che non si fa in corso d'opera ... lo devo aprire prima con il nome che mi interessa ...
<akis24> !chat | Luciph3r
<ubot-it> Luciph3r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luciph3r> akis24: pensavo fosse ... largamente supportato ;-)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Luciph3r> da cosa dipende che in ssh bash non legge .bash_aliases remoto ?
<michele993> salve
<jumpysnake> bongiorno
<jumpysnake> mincheguà ma me lo dite perche una volta installato bubuntu, dopo il riavvio non fungono più le penne usb,compresi gli hard disk esterni e mmc? non so più dove guardare e cosa leggere!!
<jumpysnake> ufff
<jumpysnake> riscrivo
<jumpysnake> tutto il resto viene riconosciuto e funizona, mouse,controller,e mincasadecuaddu.tranne le memorie di massa
<jumpysnake> ExPBoy, ayò donadì de fai!
<ExPBoy> ?
<Felino> Ho un pc ho con windows vista e non so come installare ubuntu
<Felino> Mi spiegate cosa devo fare
<offo> salve a tutti
<Claudio> seraaa
<offo> sto cercando gentilmente aiuto
<Claudio> anche io
<offo> apposto
<Claudio> ihihihih
<offo> io ne so quanto te
<offo> quindi crddo niente
<Claudio> brav
<Claudio> piacere Claudio
<Claudio> te?
<offo> che problema hai?
<offo> io dopo aver avuto la infelice idea di installarlo
<Claudio> sto scaricando ubuntu volevo volevo sapere dopo che devo fare perche devo recuperare dei file da un pc che con windows non si avvia
<offo> ahhh vabbe
<offo> arabo per me
<offo> ma qui mi sa che non risponde nessuno
<Claudio> a te cs è successo?
<offo> a me succede che per qualsiasi cosa mi chiede la password
<Claudio> che password?
<offo> ma io non l'hp mai inserita
<offo> e durantela installazione sono sicuro di non averla mai messa
<offo> la password di amministratore
<offo> ad es se voglio installare google chrome
<offo> ma qualsiasi programma
<offo> mi chiede password
<empedocle> ragazzi c'è un comando che mi permette di vedere da terminale se è presente e attiva una porta usb 3.0??
<offo> e' assurdo
<Claudio> mah non siamo esperti ci disp
<offo> idem
<offo> vabbe io esco
<offo> qui non c'e' nessuno disponibile
<offo> ciao
<offo> ma non c'e' nessuno????
<gigirock> si si siamo qui
<offo> per favore aiutooooo
<offo> posso esporti il problema?
<gigirock> si esponi
<offo> il problema  e' la password
<gigirock> in che senso ?
<offo> mi viene richiesta per qualsiasi cosa
<offo> installare programmi
<offo> fare aggiornamenti ecc ecc
<offo> pero' quella che ho inserito durante la installazione non me la riconosce
<gigirock> e'  normale per le operazioni di admin o root serve la password
<offo> va be'
<offo> apparte che io ero convinto di non aver inserito alcuna password
<offo> pero'
<offo> pur ammettendo di averla messa
<offo> siccome metto sempre la stessa
<offo> non me la riconosce
<offo> come cavolo devo fare???
<gigirock> offo sei su ubuntu o derivata ?
<offo> no su ubunti
<offo> quello che ho scaricato direttamente dal sito italiano
<offo> e l'ho installato da chiavetta
<offo> sostituendolo ad explorer 8
<gigirock> devi fare un chroot ti serve una chiavetta con la live possibilmente quella che hai usato per installare
<offo> senza fare partizioni o altro
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<offo> ora non ho la stessa chiavetta
<offo> cioe'
<offo> il file l'ho cancellato
<offo> ma che significa fare un chroot?
<offo> ho visto il link
<offo> devo fare solo quello che c'e' scritto?
<gigirock> offo ma forse si puo anche fare dal menu del grub, una delle opzioni avanzate e' root shell....
<gigirock> aspe offo
<offo> cioe'?
<offo> si si aspetto
<gigirock> aspe devo provare al boot....
<gigirock> resetto poi arrivo offo
<offo> ok
<offo> io magari accedo dal ceulare
<offo> cellulare
<offo> cosi mi puoi dire passo passo
<offo> ok?
<offo> sono entrato come offo1 ora
<gigirock> offo: offo
<gigirock> eccomi
<gigirock> allora riavvia il pc dal menu del grub scegli modalita' avanzata scegli un kernel in recovery mode
<gigirock> dopo un po' di caricamenti c'e' il menu "root passa ad una shell con privilegi di root
<offo> asp asp
<offo> prendo il cell
<gigirock> lol
<offo> pero quando riavvio
<offo> non si apre il grub
<offo> devo fare f2?
<offo> oppure esc?
<gigirock> mmmh esc mi pare oppure alt , ma non c'e' nessun altro os su quel pc ?
<offo1> Ti seguo con offo 1
<offo1> No
<Guest11647> salve, cerco un software per mandare sms gratis dal pc al cellulare con ubuntu 14.10
<offo1> Allora
<offo1> Ho scelta tra
<offo1> Opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<offo1> Oppure system setup
<offo1> Gigi?
<gigirock> offo1 opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<offo1> Ok
<offo1> Ora ho
<empedocle> ragazzi c'è un comando che mi permette di vedere da terminale se è presente e attiva una porta usb 3.0??
<offo1> Ubunt con Linux generic
<offo1> Whit Linux generic (recovery mode)
<offo1> E poi per due volte la stessa scelta
<gigirock> scegli la prima recovery mode partendo dall'altro offo1
<offo1> Ti manderei una foto se potessi
<offo1> Ok
<offo1> Ora si è aperto un menu ripristino (stato filesistem:sola lettura)
<f843d0> empedocle: dovresti poterlo vedere con sudo lsusb -vvv (volendo con | grep bcdUSB solo per la versione)
<gigirock> offo1 scegli fsck
<offo1> Con 9 scelte
<offo1> Ok
<offo1> Gigi rock
<offo1> Sono venute fuori un Po di scritte in basso
<offo1> Poi mi ha chiesto di premere invio
<offo1> E sono di nuovo al menù ripristino
<gigirock> offo1 ok dai invio adesso in alto e' scritto lettura/scrittura ?
<offo1> Si si
<gigirock> ok segli root
<gigirock> offo1 scegli root
<offo1> Ok in basso si è aperta una riga di scrittura
<gigirock> offo1 scrivi passwd
<gigirock> offo1 adesso scrivi due volte la password .....e ricordatela !!!!!
<offo1> Root@onofrio-hp-pavilion-ts-sleekbook-15
<offo1> Gigi
<offo1> Dopo aver scritto passwd
<offo1> Mi diceinserire nuova password Unix
<offo1> Ma non mi scrive nulla!!!!
<gigirock> ok inserisci la password che vuoi e' normale che non vedi i caratteri che scrivi !
<offo1> Come se non funzionasse la tastiera
<offo1> Ok
<offo1> Mi dice
<offo1> Errore manipolazione Tolentino di autenticazione
<offo1> Token
<offo1> Non Tolentino
<offo1> Ok ok
<offo1> Fatto
<offo1> Ci sono riuscito
<gigirock> ok scrivi exit offo1
<offo1> Mi dice password aggiornata correttamente
<offo1> Ok
<offo1> Ora ripristina l'avvio normale?
<gigirock> si
<offo1> Gigi grazie milleeeeee
<gigirock> offo1 ..... prego
<offo1> Gigi
<offo1> Spiacente
<offo1> Ma mi dice che la password non è corretta!!!!
<gigirock> offo apri terminale e scrivi sudo -i
<offo1> Ok
<gigirock> ti chiede la password di root e metti quella che hai cambiato prima....
<offo1> Mi dice password per Onofrio
<offo1> Niente mi dice ....riprovare
<gigirock> ma ti chiede la root password ?
<offo1> Mi dice [SUDO] password for Onofrio
<offo1> Io scrivo la password
<offo1> Che non si vedefaccio invio
<offo1> E niente
<offo1> Non succede nientedopo tre tentativi torna al punto di partenza
<gigirock> eh allora non si e' cambiata nessuna password....
<offo1> Senti riprovo tutta la procedura?
<gigirock> le guide dicono che cosi si cambia....
<gigirock> ma la pass per Onofrio all'inizio la chiede ?
<offo1> No no
<offo1> Perché avevo disattivato questa funzione
<gigirock> offo1 hai strani caratteri nella password ?
<offo1> No Gigi
<offo1> La password semplicemente era sempre.   Onofrio
<offo1> Tutto minuscolo
<gigirock> cmq ripeti la procedura e prova dal terminale a scrivere la pass su una riga vuota... puo' essere che la tastiera e' impostata per un altra lingua quando siamo nei menu di recovery
<offo1> Ok
<offo1> Io riprovo tutta la procedura
<offo1> Faccio una pass solo con la stessa lettera
<offo1> Mi aspetti?
<offo1> Effettivamente il pc è americano
<tramaglino57> Buonasera a tutti
<tramaglino57> gentilmente ho un serio problema con Ubuntu 14.04. Quando tento di caricare in live da dvd, dopo la scritta UBUNTU con le palline colorate sotto, dovrebbe passare alla visualizzazione del dt di ubuntu, invece vengono fuori tutte righe verticali e li finisce. Se invece installo o provo una live del 13.10, va tutto ok
<gigirock> tramaglino57, che sk grafica hai ?
<gigirock> tramaglino57, hai provato solo dal dvd n hai una usb ?
<tramaglino57> si ho provato da dvd ho na usb
<pasticcio> ciap
<pasticcio> ciao raga non mi funziona l'audio con audacity
<gigirock> tramaglino57, allora il menu iniziale di ubuntu live lo vedi ?
<tramaglino57> no, appaion solo strisce verticali
<gigirock> tramaglino57, intendo dire che hai il menu blu con le scelte ?
<tramaglino57> no non arrivo a primo menù
<gigirock> e allora penso sia un problema del dvd... ripeto meglio provare con una key usb tramaglino57
<gigirock> pasticcio, ma con altri programmi funziona ?
<tramaglino57> provo razie
<tramaglino57> grazie
<Guest11647> giorno software per mandare sms gratic da pc a cellulare con ubuntu14.10
<gigirock> Guest11647, non esiste
<Guest11647>  peccato
<gigirock> offo1, alura ?
<pasticcio> no ho provato anche con vlc ma niente
<mArtis> ciao
<mArtis> ho un piccolo problema con lubuntu
<Cri16228> Ciao a tutti
<mArtis> come faccio per installare i driver della scheda wir
<mArtis> wireless
<Cri16228> Posso una domanda? Riguarda linux e iOS
<tuocugggino> !chiedi  | Cri16228
<ubot-it> Cri16228: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mArtis> come faccio ad installare i driver della scheda wireless
<f843d0> mArtis: che scheda e`? Puoi collezionare informazioni tramite lspci
<mArtis> non so, so solo che e compatibile perche prima di reinstallare lubuntu funzionava
<f843d0> mArtis: hai lanciato il comando lspci?
<mArtis> no
<mArtis> non so come si fa
<mArtis> ok ho fatto
<Cri16228> salve a tutti ragazzi volevo fare una domanda. È possibile usare le librerie di iOS su Linux xubuntu? O meglio io dovrei sviluppare dei tweak (temi e non) per cydia su iPhone solo che non ce l'ho più.. È possibile tramite .deb o altro usare queste librerie (se sono quelle che mi danno problemi)? Perchè se io da terminale linux
<Cri16228> Codice: Seleziona tutto
<Cri16228>     dpkg -b nometweak
<Cri16228> e mi crea un file .deb con nometweak.deb se lo passo su iPhone mi da (se installato da mobile terminal) questo errore:
<Cri16228> (Immagine trovata sul web ma l'errore è lo stesso) https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kNvQOJ3RNuvCs5L3LFl7
<mArtis> è una Broadcom BCM4312
<mArtis> f84?
<Cri16228> Librerie iOS su linux
<Cri16228> Salve a tutti ragazzi volevo fare una domanda. È possibile usare le librerie di iOS su Linux xubuntu? O meglio io dovrei sviluppare dei tweak (temi e non) per cydia su iPhone solo che non ce l'ho più.. È possibile tramite .deb o altro usare queste librerie (se sono quelle che mi danno problemi)? Perchè se io da terminale linux
<Cri16228> Codice: Seleziona tutto
<Cri16228>     dpkg -b nometweak
<Cri16228> e mi crea un file .deb con nometweak.deb se lo passo su iPhone mi da (se installato da mobile terminal) questo errore:
<f843d0> mArtis: che versione di lubuntu stai utilizzando?
<mArtis> 14.04
<pasticcio> ciao d nuovo 2 cose devo chiedere 1:mi è sparito l'audio dal computer 2:non funziona più adobe flash player
<mArtis> ?
<f843d0> mArtis: credo dovresti installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<ilsaggio> chi c'è?
<mArtis> come
<mArtis> '
<mArtis> ?
<f843d0> mArtis: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<mArtis> non lo trova
<mArtis> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<pasticcio> nessuno mi risponde ?
<f843d0> mArtis: disponi di connessione ad internet su quella postazione?
<mArtis> si tramite lana
<mArtis> lan
<ilsaggio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9646127/
<ilsaggio> aiutatemi se potete
<f843d0> mArtis: sudo apt-get update
<mArtis> ok sta aggiornando
<ilsaggio> qualcuno sa come fsare?
<mArtis> f84 ha aggiornato
<f843d0> mArtis: usa il nome utente completo per rivolgerti a un utente, faciliti le notifiche. Inoltre, scrivendo nella chat generale hai anche la possibilita` che altri utenti possano intervenire per eventuali correzioni/consigli
<gigirock> ilsaggio, per quello che ne so non e' possibile usare il deb per osx su ubu e viceversa...
<mArtis> f843d0: ok
<mArtis> f843d0: ho installato il firmware
<f843d0> mArtis: apt-cache search firmware-b43-installer
<f843d0> mArtis: ah ok, allora dovrebbe essere funzionante
<mArtis> f843d0: devo riavviare o cercare nel additional drivers
<ilsaggio> f843d0 a me servirebbe compilarli su linux per usarli su iphone
<f843d0> mArtis: prova a vedere se con sudo ifconfig -a vedi la scheda, o con sudo iwconfig
<mArtis> ok l'ho attivato da additional drivers funziona, grazie
<ilsaggio> f843d0 ci sei ancora?
<f843d0> ilsaggio: non mi intendo di cross compilazioni per iPhone
<ilsaggio> va bene, grazie mille lo stesso
<ocram82> ho un problema: ho installato ubunto nel pc acer predator G3610, l'installazione è andata a buon fine, ma il ubuntu non parte
<esulu> ciao a tutti per quanto rigarda installazione della distrubuzione Ubuntu suli telefoni posso chiedere qui ?
<krabador> esulu, è attualmente possibile ufficialmente soltanto su dispositivi nexus
<esulu> ah cavolo
<esulu> allora niente
<krabador> esulu, puoi pero' consultare una lista di devices a cui la comunità ha sviluppato un porting
<esulu> grazie
<umarucchi> cosa mi consigliate per bootare per disco di instal ubuntu
<umarucchi> ?
<cristian_c> umarucchi, in che senso?
<cristian_c> lol
<Lorthirk> salve! ho problemi a installare ubuntu 14.10 sul mio notebook, a quanto pare la scheda video da noie. Ho delle foto scattate che ritraggono il problema... qualcuno avrebbe modo di darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, posta le foto
<cristian_c> *link alle foto
<Lorthirk> ok, arrivano
<Lorthirk> http://s4.postimg.org/do2d862b1/IMG_20141230_201307_1.jpg
<Lorthirk> questa è quella "standard"
<Lorthirk> poi ho provato anche con il nomodeset, e quest'altro è il risultato
<Lorthirk> http://s6.postimg.org/3qduu70dd/IMG_20141230_201634_1.jpg
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, di quale pc si parla?
<Lorthirk> è un notebook santech m68. visto che si parla di nouveau ti dico che ha una nvidia gtx780m e una intel hd4000. per il resto i7, 8gb di ram, tutto il resto più o meno standard
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, il pc è stato venduto con la 14.04?
<Lorthirk> no, macché, magari
<Lorthirk> classico pc windows
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, lanciando la live senza modifiche ai parametri di root, cosa ottieni dopo quello che si vede nella prima schermata?
<Lorthirk> niente, appunto
<Lorthirk> si pianta li, il boot screen (quello con i cinque pallini bianchi e arancioni) continua ad essere responsivo ma se premo esc vedo la schermata della foto 1 (e ogni volta che faccio avanti e indietro, le scritte si ripetono)
<Ponzio> buonasera
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, ok, visto
<Lorthirk> mi collego qui dal telefono, arrivo subito
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834
<Lorthirk> Eccomi
<Lorthirk> Così posso provare live
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, spiega esattamente quali passi esegui appena esegui il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> *fai
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, e sopratutto, hai impostato il bios?
<Lorthirk> Booto da dvd, poi premo un tasto per far apparire il menu, metto italiano e poi provo ubuntu oppure installo
<Lorthirk> Ho provato entrambe
<Lorthirk> E ho anche provato a installare con noapic, nolapic, nomodeset
<cristian_c> ok
<Lorthirk> Poi premo esc per vedere i messaggi che ho fotografato
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, e per quando riguarda il bios, ci avevi messo mano?
<cristian_c> è installato windows sopra?
<Lorthirk> L'ho girato un po' ma non mi pare di aver trovato info rilevanti. Inoltre ero riuscito ad installare mint che però poi ho tolto perché non mi piaceva granché
<cristian_c> ok
<Lorthirk> Si, attualmente c'è win
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, quindi non ci hai mai messo mano al bios?
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, posta qualche schermata
<Lorthirk> Ci avevo messo mano ma ora è com'era in origine
<Lorthirk> Ok
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, sei sicuro di utilizzare il monitor del portatile?
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, come l'hai ripristinato?
<Lorthirk> Si, ho solo quello collegato, sono sul divano :) ho rimesso le impostazioni a mano, so che potrei sbagliare ma sono abbastanza sicuro
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, ok, quali impostazioni
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> per favore, posta le schermate
<Lorthirk> Si, arrivano
<dbantonio> buonasera a tutti
<dbantonio> ho problemi sui driver Nvidia
<dbantonio> su un hp pavillion dv6
<dbantonio> chi può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | dbantonio
<ubot-it> dbantonio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lorthirk> Sta uppando. Comunque Uefi e intel rapid start disabilitati, per il resto c'è poco da impostare
<dbantonio> Ho un notebook HP pavilion DV6 2142sl con scheda video Nvidia with cuda GT320M, penso di aver installato il driver video ma quando vado in "dettagli" dal menu di ubuntu mi dice grafica: driver sconosciuti. Devo inoltre installare i driver CUDA.
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, hai disattivato uefi? Perché?
<cristian_c> O.o
<jester-> dbantonio: che driver hai installato e come
<Lorthirk> È sempre stato così, credo
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, mmmmm, quale windows?
<Lorthirk> 8.1
<Lorthirk> Mi pare che attivandolo non parta più
<dbantonio> ho installato il driver .run dal situ oufficiale nvidia ma ho combinato solo casini perché entrava solo in TTY1 ma ripulendo tutto ho seguito questa guida: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-nvidia-driver-331-67-ubuntu1404/
<jester-> dbantonio: e hai fatto una vaccata ma dubito che si sia installato
<Lorthirk> (non parta più Windows intendo)
<dbantonio> graficamente si vede bene .. ma sembra nn ci siano i driver
<jester-> dbantonio: i nvidia stanno comodamente preocotti in apt
<dbantonio> mi serve una buona installazione perché ho un sistema ROS e devo installare la Kinect
<dbantonio> come faccio jester?
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, win 8 non pare con uefi disattivato
<Lorthirk> Oh, giuro che parte :)
<jester-> dbantonio: dove hai il .run
<Lorthirk> http://s1.postimg.org/x5tnfhkan/IMG_20141230_205754.jpg
<Lorthirk> http://s1.postimg.org/aiee9c4qn/IMG_20141230_205810.jpg
<Lorthirk> http://s1.postimg.org/ywcogz1tr/IMG_20141230_205843.jpg
<dbantonio> sul desk
<jester-> nome?
<dbantonio> ma intendi quelli nvidia o quelli cuda?
<jester-> dbantonio: hai installato + di un .run?
<dbantonio> ho installato quelli nvidia 331
<Lorthirk> Mh, però uefi boot... Mi sa che è una cosa diversa ora che ci penso
<dbantonio> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.67
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, win 8 preinstallato con uefi disattivato mi sembra una cosa irrealistica
<dbantonio> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.67.run
<jester-> dbantonio: apri un terminale
<dbantonio> fatto
<jester-> dbantonio: cd Scrivania
<Lorthirk> La voce dice "uefi boot". Pensandoci, secondo me, semplicememte fa il boot su una partizione uefi, non è cheblo disattiva del tutto
<jester-> dbantonio: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.67.run --uninstall
<Lorthirk> Fatto sta che se lo attivo non trova nessun device di avvio
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, non è che hai messo mano alle partizioni in passato?
<cristian_c> e a quella uefi
<dbantonio> fatto
<jester-> dbantonio: adesso vai i n driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> dbantonio: hai unity? barrona a sinsitra?
<dbantonio> si..12.04
<dbantonio> nn ho driver aggiuntivi ..nn lo trovo da molto!!
<jester-> dbantonio: allora clicca il logo in cima alla barra e nella ricerca scrivi driver
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, comunque, sarebbe da domandare a santech
<Lorthirk> Oddio... Conoscendomi si, è possibile. Però ti chiedo scusa: in ogni caso con uefi disabilitato windows parte, linux mint anche... Quindi non dovrebbe importare molto, no?
<dbantonio> così faccio .. ma non trovo niente
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, oppure guardare nel manuale utente del pc
<Lorthirk> Magari gli butto una mail...
<jester-> dbantonio: sa di sistema canniballazato direi di avanzare alla 14.04 lts
<jester-> dbantonio: sempre che non hai ppa o non avanza
<dbantonio> nn posso jester
<dbantonio> ho un sistema ROS
<dbantonio> ROS ha rilasciato solo ubuntu 12.04
<Lorthirk> Grazie comunque
<cristian_c> Lorthirk, chiedigli del secure boot e controlla prima nel manuale
<jester-> dbantonio: ros sarebbe?
<cristian_c> come stanno le cose
<jester-> dbantonio: se è ubuntu, repo ubuntu avanza
<jester-> se è un tarocco è altro paio di maniche
<dbantonio> http://www.ros.org/
<jester-> dbantonio: è il solito tarocco a quanto pare malfatto, perché non installi ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<dbantonio> jester mi serve questa versione perché utilizzo robot kuka
<dbantonio> che hanno sistemi ROS
<dbantonio> quindi mi serve per forza questa versione
<dbantonio> ma non penso ci siano problemi per i driver video
<jester-> dbantonio: dbantonio apt-cache search nividia
<dbantonio> è in pratica una versione da 1.7 GB
<jester-> e metti nel paste
<jester-> dbantonio: non dovremmo neanche dare assistenza non sapendo come è taroccata
<jester-> non ha un canale irc ?
<dbantonio> non so..
<dbantonio> prima però avevo questo driver aggiuntivi
<dbantonio> avrò toccato qualcosa ed è scomparso
<dbantonio> non si può resettare driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> dbantonio: dai quel comando e metti nel paste, non mi ricordo che versione di nvidia monta la 12.04
<jester-> dbantonio: curiosità robot kuka ch eminghia è
<dbantonio> da terminale ho dato sudo apt-cache search nividia
<dbantonio> non restituisce niente
<dbantonio> cerca su google robot kuka :)
<f843d0> dbantonio: apt-cache search nvidia
<jester-> dbantonio: dbantonio apt-cache search nvidia
<jester-> c'era una i in piu
<dbantonio> ho installato driver aggiuntivi da software center
<dbantonio> comunque mi ha dato moltissime righe, cosa ti serve sapere?
<jester-> dbantonio: va b+ vedi in po tu
<jester-> dbantonio: serve che incolli il tutto nel pastebina
<jester-> !paste | dbantonio
<ubot-it> dbantonio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dbantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9647415/
<dbantonio> jester ora ho driver aggiunti
<dbantonio> aggiuntivi*
<dbantonio> driver grafici accelerati NVIDIA versione 304 updates
<dbantonio> driver grafici accelerati NVIDIA versione 331 updates
<dbantonio> driver grafici accelerati NVIDIA 304
<dbantonio> driver grafici accelerati NVIDIA 331 (raccomandato)
<jester-> dbantonio: prova a mettere il raccomadato anche se di solito è il current e secondo me hai altri repo o ppa
<jester-> nella 12.04 non c'è 331
<dbantonio> va bene!
<dbantonio> si..da quel sito che ho installato tutto
<dbantonio> mi ha fatto installare la 331 nella versione 12.04
<jester-> dbantonio: metti il nvidia current va, ma col robot a che cazzo serve il 3d
<dbantonio> per l'utilizzo della kinect
<dbantonio> guarda in un ambiente tutti gli oggetti con coordinate x,y,z
<jester-> dbantonio facile che se ha cambiato delle lib dovrai reinstallare
<dbantonio> aspetta, riavvio
<dbantonio> mi dice sempre grafisca sconosciuta
<jester-> dbantonio: cosa hai installato
<dbantonio> quella raccomandata
<dbantonio> la 331
<jester-> lsmod nvidia
<jester-> dbantonio:  lsmod nvidia
<dbantonio> mi restituisce: Usage Lsmod
<jester-> lsmod | nvidia
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> scusa
<jester-> lsmod | grep nvidia
<dbantonio> nvidia               9704241  32
<jester-> dbantonio:  lsmod | grep nvidia
<dbantonio> mi restituisce nvidia               9704241  32
<jester-> dbantonio: il driver è in uso
<jester-> dbantonio: glxinfo | grep rendering
<dbantonio> Il programma "glxinfo" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<dbantonio> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<jester-> yess poi ridai il comando
<dbantonio> direct rendering: Yes
<dbantonio>     GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_path_rendering
<jester-> dbantonio: pare tutto a posto cos'è la storia grfica sconosciuta
<jester-> grafica*
<gigirock> dbantonio, dovresti avere anche un programma nvidia-settings
<jester-> dbantonio: è a posto
<jester-> dbantonio: pare tutto a posto cos'è la storia grfica sconosciuta
<jester-> lè mort gigirock
<dbantonio> nn so .. si è scollegato e ricollegato
<dbantonio> dov'è nvidia settings?
<jester-> dbantonio: che problema hai visto che il driver è in uso e il 3d c0è
<dbantonio> come veriviso se i driver cuda ci sono?
<dbantonio> verifico*
<jester-> dbantonio: che ti frega dei cuda
<jester-> devi fare grafica pesante?
<gigirock> !info nvidia-settings
<ubot-it> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 331.20-0ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 749 kB, installed size 2336 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<jester-> comunque nei repo ci sarà il 331-codda
<jester-> non serve a un cazzo ma mi sa che non ci dormi poi
<dbantonio> per la kinect è indispensabile ..
<gigirock> si ma se e' installato optimus adesso va il driver non 3d
<jester-> dbantonio: va in aggiunta al driver gia installato e tutte l invidia coddano
<jester-> dbantonio: installalo
<dbantonio> c'è qualche guida conosciuta o devo cercare in rete?
<jester-> stesso tipo del driver installato a occhiop nvidia-331-cuda
<dbantonio> gigirock come entro nel settings?
<dbantonio> jester- ho solo quelle 4 voci
<gigirock> dbantonio, 6 in ubuntu unity
<jester-> dbantonio: se c'è il 331 ci deve essere anche il relativo cuda
<jester-> gigirock: ha n tarocco
<gigirock> driver chins
<jester-> mezza ubuntu gli serve per un robot
<gigirock> driver china
<jester-> ros mi pare
<jester-> dbantonio: installa synaptic chè piu umano della cazza software center
<dbantonio> come lo installo? cerco sul web?
<jester-> dbantonio: ci sei o ci fai
<jester-> la capisci o no che devi fare da apt
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jester-> dbantonio: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-cuda
<jester-> alla larga dal web che gia hai azzoppato il sistema
<dbantonio> nvidia-settings è già alla versione più recente.
<dbantonio> nvidia-settings è già alla versione più recente.
<dbantonio> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia-331-cuda
<gigirock> k dbantonio lancia nvidia-settings e vedrai cosa hai installato
<jester-> terminale nvidia-settings
<dbantonio> ho installato synaptic
<jester-> per il cuda sta nei repo cercalo, se non c'è il 331 devi retrocedere di versione
<jester-> allora aprilo e crca per nome nvidia
<jester-> non la ricerca veloce che non trova un cazzo
<dbantonio> si si ..da nvidia settings c'è tutto
<dbantonio> installata corretta,ente
<gigirock> dbantonio, poi ci dici che vuoi fare .....
<dbantonio> kinect !
<jester-> dbantonio: il cuda se non lo hai installato no c'è
<jester-> dbantonio: hai sto bot industriale e non hanno forntio il necessario per farlo andare?
<jester-> forniscono un distro del cazzo e linux per giunta?
<dbantonio> costa 23 mila euro
<dbantonio> e nn ti danno NIENTE
<dbantonio> ovviamente sta nei lab universitari
<jester-> dbantonio: appunto ma non penso lo diano senza app di gestione
<dbantonio> http://robotica.unileon.es/mediawiki/index.php/PCL/OpenNI_tutorial_1:_Installing_and_testing
<dbantonio> se vai qui vedi come installare la kinect
<dbantonio> proprio con ROS
<dbantonio> è una guida ufficiale
<jester-> e linux è il meno indicato a mettere in piedi certe cose a meno che passi un annetto a sviluppare e a debuggare e poi lo regali
<dbantonio> però mi dice solo di avere i driver CUDA
<jester-> dbantonio: se installa in ros installa su tutte le distro sistema debian
<jester-> dbantonio: nvidia è cuda
<jester-> il driver -cuda in aggiunta migliora la prestazione
<dbantonio> nn trovo un buon driver cuda da synaptic
<jester-> dbantonio: quello che hai
<jester-> dbantonio: e ci deve essere in aggiunta il relativo cuda
<dbantonio> non c'è ..
<jester-> dbantonio: clicca cera la lente
<dbantonio> vuoi uno screen del desk?
<jester-> dbantonio: metti per nome e scrivi nvidia
<jester-> dbantonio: scorri la lista
<jester-> i verdi sono installati
<jester-> se hai verde 331 ci deve essere anche il relativo cuda
<dbantonio> scarico questo? Python module to access Nvidia‘s CUDA parallel computation API
<dbantonio>  
<dbantonio> PyCUDA lets you access Nvidia‘s CUDA parallel computation API from Python.
<dbantonio> Several wrappers of the CUDA API already exist–so what’s so special about
<dbantonio> PyCUDA?
<chripto> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto, ho combinato un macello facendo dei test
<gigirock> test atomici ?
<chripto> praticamente ho dato dal terminale il comando xfce4-session
<chripto> quindi ho avviato una sessione sopra un'altra già esistente...
<gigirock> e quindi ? che succede ?
<chripto> per chiudere una sessione ho dato ctrl-C
<chripto> solo che mi ha reso inutilizzabile il sistema
<gigirock> chripto morale : a che punto 6 ?
<chripto> ho riavviato e mi sono ritrovato con il login lopp
<chripto> loop
<chripto> help
<gigirock> chripto, hai il grub ?
<chripto> grub? cosa intendi di preciso?
<gigirock> chripto, hai ubuntu ?
<chripto> xubuntu 14.10
<gigirock> ok quando avvii appare un menu ?
<chripto> no
<gigirock> premi maiuscolo o ctrl o esc all'avvio dovrebbe partire un menu
<chripto> il mio problema è che inserisco la password del mio utente ma poi invece di caricare la scrivania mi si ripresenta la richiesta di password
<chripto> se vado nel grub non posso più parlarti...cosa dovrei fare di preciso?
<chripto> ora sono loggato nel sistema con un utente appena creato
<gigirock> nel grub scegli opzione recovery e puoi andare nel terminale ... vedi l'utente che e' rimasto e che password ha
<chripto> so già quali sono...
<chripto> ho già accesso comunque ad un terminale...tramite ctrl-alt-F1
<gigirock> allora cripto in /etc/default dovresti vedere cosa e' successo
<chripto> ci sono...cosa devo cercare?
<gigirock> ah questo non lo so .....aspe
<chripto> attendo
<gigirock> chripto, ma ti si presenta il normale login ?
<chripto> si, dopo aver inserito la password si presenta uno schermo nero e poi mi si ripresenta la schermata di login....loop
<chripto> questo, all'infinito....
<gigirock> chripto, allora dal grub advanced ci dovrebbe essere l'opzione run with minimized graphics.. prova da li....
<chripto> dal grub non ho mai visto tale opzione...
<chripto> comunque ora provo, a dopo
<enziosavio> Rinomina  i  file  di  configurazione
<chripto> niente da fare
<chripto> quell'opzione non ci sta
<chripto> comunque ho provato a dare da terminale il comando di xfce4-session e mi dice che non può aprire il display
<gigirock> chripto, dal terminale startx ?
<Valgio63> Aiuto!!! Ho provato a rimettere l'avvio di Ubuntu originale (il Plymounth originale) ma quando tento di aggiornare initramfs mi dice che non è abilitato sui media in sola lettura, Ma è installato su un hd?!?!?!?!?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, come mai ti trovavi senza plymouth originale?
<cristian_c> su quale ubuntu?
<chripto> ora provo
<chripto> schermata nera...bloccata
<Valgio63> cristian_c, 14.04, perchè di solito uso una remix del Prof Cantaro! Ma mi piace più lo splash classico di Ubuntu. Fino ada adesso l'avevo lasciata com'era, il tempo la voglia, ma non la sopportavo più e quindi ho fatto quello che ho fatto un sacco di volte! Ubuntu 14.04
<enziosavio> rinomina  i  file  di  configurazione
<Valgio63> enziosavio, dici a me?
<enziosavio> no  a  chripto
<cristian_c> Valgio63, quindi non è ubuntu tarocca?
<gigirock> enziosavio, si ma quali files ?
<chripto> quali devo rinominare di preciso?
<Valgio63> enziosavio, ah ok cristian_c no!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ma non spiega perché non hai plymouth originale
<gigirock> manco cosa e' un plymouth
<cristian_c> visto che ubuntu di serie ha plymouth original
<enziosavio> Al  login  arrivi ?
<chripto> siiiii
<Valgio63> cristian_c, approposito, adesso Mint va! Il problema era senz'altro la definizione e 350M di aggioirnamenti! Tutta la sera che ci lavoro....a casa mia!
<enziosavio> Bene  ,  Ctrl+Alt+f1
<Valgio63> cristian_c, normalmente il Prof. ci piazza dei bellissimi sfondi con tanto di sigle, loghi etc, e spesso animati! Ma il vecchio, caro rosa con i pallini che scorrono...
<cristian_c> Valgio63, per quanto riguarda ubuntu, cos'hai fatto per togliere il plymouth originale?
<enziosavio> Ci  sei
<Valgio63> cristian_c, mai tolto, è sempre lì, basta riabilitarlo con sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth e poi riscrivi il config con sudo update-initramfs -u
<chripto> si ci sono
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ma stavolta mi da sto c...zo di errore!
<chripto> cosa dovrei fare?
<enziosavio> sei  nella  shel
<chripto> si
<cristian_c> Valgio63, riabilitarlo? O.o
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ma come l'hai disattivato?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, mai dato il primo comando? Se scarichi tutti i temi di Plymouth poi devi scegliere quale vedere!
<enziosavio> allora  ti  faccio  installare  icewm  ,  cosi  vediamo  se  è  un  problema  di  file  di  configurazione
<chripto> che cosa è icewm?
<enziosavio> sudo apt-get install icewm
<enziosavio> È  un  desktop  spartano  ,  sono  tre  pacchetti
<Valgio63> cristian_c, sai il classico ubuntu, kubuntu etc. guarda un po' quì http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1248&Itemid=248
<Valgio63> cristian_c, vale, naturalmnente essendo basata su Ubuntu, anche per mint e altre derivate!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ah, giusto, però hai usato altro al posto di default.plymouth?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, quindi hai riscritto il config?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, no! Di solito c'è già di suo abilitato, ogni remix del prof. ha il suo! Sempre nuovo e sponsorizzato! L'ultima volta ho modificato lo sfondo ma adesso mi ha rotto! Meglio il classico!
<Valgio63> cristian_c, in pratica lo riscrivi con initramfs, ma stavolta s'inc.......a e non capisco il perchè! Mah strano!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ricapitoliamo
<cristian_c> Valgio63, quando installi ubuntu hai il classico tema del plymouth
<Valgio63> cristian_c, yess
<cristian_c> Valgio63, com'è che ti sei ritrovato con un altro tema (se non hai riscritto il config)?
<cristian_c> qualcosa avrai pacioccato
<cristian_c> !plymouth
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'plymouth'
<Valgio63> cristian_c, quando installi una remix del prof il tema è già cambiato! Lo mette lui nel remix stesso! Se ben ricordo ha una guida per farseli da se e vederecomesifa! Mo cerco!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, tu stai parlando di ubuntu originale, non di ubuntu taroccata
<cristian_c> Valgio63, oppure stai chiedendo aiuto su quella?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, se pensi che sia una taroccata.. allora lo è! In effetti le remix del Prof. Cantaro (Istitutomajorana) non sono altro che l'ultimo ubuntu con aggiunto un casino di programmi utili che di solito non ci sono e poi messe a disposizione con Systemback. IO poi la epuro di ciò che non mi serve e la integro con altro e la riscivo e salvo. se  mi si pianta l'hd la erinstallo e sono a posto!
<Valgio63> cristian_c, di solito ci sono già installete varie interfacce, dalla flashback alla mate etc. e scegli con quale entrare all'avvio, oppure le butti nel cestino! Io uso la flashback, la Unity l'ho odiata appena è uscita!
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, e hai detto la 14.04, non è corretto da parte tua
<cristian_c> !buntu | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ma scusa, se io avessi installato l'originale (che ho comunque su un'altra partizione) e poi me la facessi uguale a quella non é ufficiale? Ma mi prendi per il c..? E' come se comprassi una Ferrari, gli cambi le gomme la fai a pallini blu e dici che mnon è una Ferrari! . Ma dai!
<Carlin0> dopo che gli cambi le gomme scade la garanzia
<Carlin0> e ce l'hai nel gnao
<Valgio63> cristian_c, MINT è una derivata!  Quello è UBUNTU arricchito! Poi ti può anche non fregare o servire quello che c'è stato messo dentro!
<Carlin0> Valgio63, i dev di mint smanettano nei pacchetti
<Valgio63> Carlin0, Non dire c....e! La garanzia se ne va se modifichi qualcosa all'americana o Napoletana!
<Carlin0> Valgio63, ubuntu è un derivata debian , prova a andare a chiedere supporto su #debian per ubuntu e poi mi dici
<Valgio63> Carlin0, Stiamo parlando di Ubuntu, non di Mint ! Li uso tutti e due e sinceramente a me non piace!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ok, ma non è questo il canale adatto
<Valgio63> Carlin0, é vero! Usa i pacchetti .deb -
<cristian_c> visto che qui si fa supporto ufficiale alla distro con i propri repository e file di sistema
<cristian_c> e non a versioni moddate
<Carlin0> cmq se lo vuoi capire è così : qui danno supporto solo per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Carlin0> se non lo vuoi capire non so che dirti
<Valgio63> cristian_c, Certo, scusa. Una domanda allora,
<cristian_c> Valgio63, altrimenti entrano utenti con le millemila distro derivate da ubuntu
<cristian_c> e si fa casino
<Valgio63> cristian_c, posso?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ci saranno un centinaio di distro derivate di ubuntu, tutte più o meno esotiche, come si fa a seguire lo sviluppo se nemmeno gli sviluppatori a volte le seguono?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, certo
<Valgio63> cristian_c, tu hai Ubuntu ufficiale, giusto?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, sì, una derivata ufficiale
<Valgio63> cristian_c, hai nessuna applicazione in più di quelle installate all'origine?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, tipo...che so', Remmina? o Virtualbox?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, Carlin0 , Perchè, se è così, anche voi avete una distro "più o meno esotica"!
<Carlin0> Valgio63, io uso debian
<Valgio63> cristian_c, Carlin0 Comunque grazie per il supporto! krabador jester- salute anche a voi, ci sentiamo!
<f843d0> Valgio63: potrebbe essere il caso di intavolare certi discorsi nel canale chat, non e` propriamente supporto questo. Inoltre, quei pacchetti sono nella release ufficiale, non provengono da varianti di Ubuntu
<Carlin0> ma non vango qui a cercare supporto
<jester-> Valgio63: cabia piatto ma è sempre le stessa minestra
<Carlin0> non so se mi sono capito
<jester-> solo che i tarocchi hanno il piatto piu scrauso
<Valgio63> f843d0, Strano! A me Remmina mi è toccato ad installarlo! Anche nella partizione dove ho la 14.04 ufficiale! Comunque finiamola qui! Buonanote atutti, il nonno va a nanna!
<f843d0> Valgio63: poi lo so che il Belpaese ha difficolta` a metabolizzare la cosa ma... le regole sono regole :) Qui viene fornito supporto solo per quello che e` dichiarato
<Valgio63> cristian_c, scusa, sono rientrato un attimo per dirti una cosa, puoi passare in privato o in chat?
<cristian_c> sono già in chat
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-31
<akis24> giorno
<it-32> ciao  a tuuti
<it-32> #tutti
<it-32> ho installato i driver propietari nvidia! avendo un doppio monitor ho lanciato la gui nvidia x server setting e configurato il tutto da x server display configuration... ho dato apply e poi save xconfiguration file ed ho salvato come .nvidia-setting-rc... pero al riavvio ogni volta non viene mantenuta la mia configurazione dove sbaglio? cosa posso fare ? grazie
<it-32> la scheda video e' una gt 230 ed i driver installati sono i 331.113
<Carlin0> it-32, per salvare la conf devi usare nvidia-settings da root , lancialo da terminale con sudo davanti
<Carlin0> sudo nvidia-settings
<it-32> scusa carlino ti leggo solo ora provo subito grazie
<it-32> Carlin0 ho fatto provo a riavviare vediamo se tiene il settaggio
<it32> Carlin0 non la mantiene :(
<it32> dando da terminale sudo nvidia setting ottengo
<it32> (nvidia-settings:2954): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/oem/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<it32> si apre la gui
<it32> faccio i settaggi salvo
<it32> ma al riavvio e tutto come prima
<it32> il monitor destro lo vede a sinistra
<akis24> it32: prova a farlo dando gksudo  prima  è un bug sembra https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1125944
<it32> fatto riavvio
<it-32> Carlin0 non va :(
<it-32>  scusa Carlino leggevo il bug che mi hai linkato ma se non erro si riferisce a ubuntu 13.4 io ho la 14.4 non e' stato risolto allora? o cosa?
<pluto> buon anno
<tramaglino57> Buongiorno a tutti
<tramaglino57> Scusate se rompo ancora.
<tramaglino57> Continuo ad avere un serio problema con Ubuntu 14.04. Quando tento di caricare in live da dvd, e da usb, dopo la scritta UBUNTU con le palline colorate sotto, dovrebbe passare alla visualizzazione del DT di UBUNTU, invece vengono fuori tutte righe verticali e li finisce. Se invece installo o provo un live o installo la ver. 13.10, va tutto ok?
<tramaglino57> Ho anche provato il dvd su di in altro pc, la 14.04 funziona.
<tramaglino57> E' sicuramente il drive della scheda grafica che deve essere sostituito.
<tramaglino57> La domanda è:
<tramaglino57> ribuongiorno
<tramaglino57> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9650332/
<hardwork> salve a tutti ragazzi,sono due mesi che ho ubuntu 14.10 però non riesco a collegare il launchpad s, praticamente è come se non esistesse quando lo collego
<hardwork> potete aiutarmi perpiacere?
<tramaglino57> ho un grosso problema con il drive della schda grafica http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9650332/
<tramaglino57> non c'è nessuno?
<tramaglino57> tutti scappati
<tramaglino57> buon anno
<sandro> aiuto. ho installato ubuntu 14 su un portatile acer con windows 7 ma non vedo le partizioni windows e se parte con windows mi da errore
<sandro> sono di treviso, c'è qaualcuno in zona?
<giacomo> ciao
<Luca1997> ehilà! c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> Luca1997, salve
<krabador> chiedi
<Luca1997> allora
<Luca1997> ho un laptop acer del giurassico, credo che sia del 2008 se non prima, e vorrei installarci sopra Lubuntu, ho tentato fallendo di installare Xubuntu, ho chiesto in chat poco tempo fa e qualcuno di voi mi ha consigliato la versione di Lubuntu 12.04 perchè più leggera. ora pensavo di installarla sul portatile, ma al momento ho solo dvd-rom a casa, e
<Luca1997> non cd-rom, potrebbe creare problemi la cosa?
<krabador> Luca1997, senza cdrom, se non va in boot dalla usb, ovviamente hai problemi
<Luca1997> e il dvdrom non va bene?
<krabador> Luca1997, dvdrom attaccato come?
<Luca1997> scusa la mia ignoranza, forse sto dicendo cose a caso.... sono in possesso di un coso rotondo luccicante che ha 4,7 Gb di memoria (vuoto) su cui speravo di mettere il programma, ma non so se devo per forza usare un coso rotondo con 700 Mb di memoria (CD) al posto dell'altro (DVD)
<krabador> Luca1997, ti sto chiedendo se il notebook ha il lettore funzionante
<f843d0> Luca1997: se il lettore digerisce i DVD non ci dovrebbero essere problemi
<krabador> Luca1997, e dvd
<krabador> Luca1997, ma se sei qui per fare lo spiritoso, puoi continuare ad ubriacarti altrove
<Luca1997> boh credo che vada, i cd girano e l'ultima volta che lo avevo usato era partita la cosa
<krabador> !iso | Luca1997
<ubot-it> Luca1997: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Luca1997> no scusami, non faccio lo spiritoso, non ci capisco davvero niente ahahahah
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/  Luca1997
<krabador> !installazione | Luca1997
<ubot-it> Luca1997: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> Luca1997, puoi per favore elencare processore , ram , e scheda video, con precisione?
<Luca1997> aspetta che ci guardo
<Luca1997> processore Intel Pentium da 1,6 GHz
<Luca1997> ram credo 1 GB (c'è scritto 1GB DDR, non so se si tratti della ram)
<krabador> scheda video ?
<Luca1997> comunque è un acer aspire 1690
<krabador> Luca1997, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Luca1997> Intel Inside centrin qualcosa (si è rovinato l'adesivo)
<krabador> scarica questa
<krabador> !iso | Luca1997
<ubot-it> Luca1997: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> segui questa per masterizzarla, se il lettore è dvd , puoi fare sia un dvd che un cd, in base a quello che hai a disposizione
<krabador> entra tranquillamente in un cd
<krabador> se poi il notebook effettua correttamente il boot da usb, ed hai una pendrive di 2gb disponibile
<krabador> !usbwin | Luca1997
<ubot-it> Luca1997: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> puoi seguire questa per fare la pendrive
<Luca1997> no guarda con la usb ci lascio perdere perchè non sono capace e non ne ho voglia, preferisco andare sul sicuro con un cd
<krabador> Luca1997, se  il lettore del notebook , è dvd, e prevalentemtente funziona, puoi usare sia dvd che cd
<krabador> anche se un dvd sarebbe sprecato
<krabador> in quanto la iso di lubuntu entra in un cd
<Luca1997> (nelle specifiche tecniche del portatile c'è scritto "DVD-dual (support DVD+R Double Layer/DVD+RW)
<Luca1997> quindi dici che parte se uso un dvd?
<krabador> Luca1997, parte, purchè masterizzato correttamente , seguendo le guide che ti ho linkato
<krabador> Luca1997, ma è sprecato
<Luca1997> eh va beh, tanto non so che farmene dei dvd ahahahahah
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-01
<jester-> 'ngiorno BUON ANNO A TUTTI
<Carlin0> altrettanto
<bicz> giorno
<bicz> ho installato gstreamer0.10-libde265 gstreamer1.0-libde265 per vedere un file mkv 265 ma mi crasha sia vlc che smplayer
<bicz> lanciando da terminale vlc nomefile esce fuori [0xaf80c8b0] main input error: Invalid PCR value in ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR !
<bicz> anzi smplayer va solo l'audio :|
<cristian_c> bicz, ah sì
<cristian_c> bicz, 14.10?
<bicz> 14.04
<cristian_c> bicz, mmmmmmmm
<jester-> bicz: vlc se ne sbatte dei codecs, sa di file scrauso
<cristian_c> bicz, libde non è presente sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> !info gstreamer0.10-libde265
<ubot-it> Package gstreamer0.10-libde265 does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> eh
<bicz> aggiunta repo
<bicz> spe ti dico quale
<bicz> http://ppa.launchpad.net/strukturag/libde265/ubuntu
<jester-> bicz: in winz funza?
<bicz> winz?
<jester-> bicz: winz/winzoz cronimo di uindos
<bicz> :-)
<jester-> acronimo?
<bicz> lo proverò grazie
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> bicz, winz = windows
<bicz> :-)
<LostInMyHead> Buon anno
<bicz> cristian_c: jester- si su winz funzia :|
<supermurgix> Buongiorno,
<supermurgix> Ho problemi di istallazione!
<cristian_c> supermurgix, esponi pure
<cristian_c> lol
<LostInMyHead1> cosa c'era da esporre? te l'ha detto... a problemi
<cristian_c> *ha
<cristian_c> susu
<krabador> !chat | lost
<ubot-it> lost: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | LostInMyHead1
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead1> l'ho visto ma non  mi andava di corregge ma porca puttana ma manco nelle feste njfrenfij5tngvfjt5ujf9uj9gtiuvjc
<krabador> LostInMyHead1: non è sicuro e non è ontopic mandare la password del WiFi
<LostInMyHead1> lol
<Velthur> Buon pomeriggio e buon anno a tutti :-) Uso Ubuntu da poco, mi sono iscritto oggi a questo forum perché, visto che non sono uno smanettone, forse era il caso di iscrivermi. Non dico che ho bisogno che mi si dia un elenco di azioni in cui la prima sia "Accendi il pc" ma poco ci manca.. A risentirci, V.
<robyto> buon anno...come si fa ad installare sopcast su ubuntu 14-10?
<Velthur> Temo di non poterti essere d'aiuto per il momento :-(
<cristian_c> !info sopcast
<ubot-it> Package sopcast does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> robyto, non è nei repository?
<robyto> intendi in ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> robyto, nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> il software center è solo un frontend grafico per accedere ad essi
<cristian_c> e non è il solo
<robyto> dove li trovo...questi repository?
<cristian_c> !repository | robyto
<ubot-it> robyto: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<robyto> non trovo nulla...
<LostInMyHead1> cristian_c: una voce pericolosa
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead1, ?
<cristian_c> robyto, hai aperto almeno i link?
<robyto> da Ubuntu Software Center, selezionando Modifica → Sorgenti software;
<robyto> dal menù Sistema → Amministrazione → Sorgenti software;
<robyto> si che li ho aperti
<cristian_c> robyto, lì è spiegato cosa sono i repository
<robyto> si ho capito cosa sono...ma come installarli?
<cristian_c> robyto, se avessi letto, c'è anche scritto che sono parte intergrante del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> cioè da dove proviene il software di ubuntu, da dove viene scaricato
<robyto> si ma questo sopcast li non c'è
<cristian_c> appunto, era questa la domanda
<robyto> appunto...e dove lo trovo se li non c'è?
<cristian_c> robyto, se non c'è non possiamo darti aiuto su questo software
<cristian_c> in quanto qui si da supporto a software presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<robyto> pensavo sapeste come fare...ok nessun problema
<cristian_c> robyto, non è questione di sapere o non sapere
<cristian_c> sono le regole del canale, che tu hai accettato
<LostInMyHead1> anche se cristian_c comunque non sa
<cristian_c> !chat | LostInMyHead1
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<robyto> ok grazie
<cristian_c> robyto, questo mi era sfuggito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Streaming/Gsopcast
<cristian_c> ma la guida è vecchia, probabilmente obsoleta
<robyto> ok..guardo grazie
<cristian_c> robyto, andrebbe aggiornata, mi sembra non sia molto valida perché scritta molto tempo fa
<robyto> già
<robyto> vedo..se trovo qualcosa
<robyto> grazie
<cristian_c> robyto, di là ti ho linkato un topic del forum
<cristian_c> leggi quello e se hai dubbi, scrivi in quella discussione
<robyto> ok...grazie ciao
<igi> mickserv /identify
<igi> nickserv /identify
<cristian_c> igi, serve lo slash a inizio comando
<igi> nickserv /identify luluonweb
<igi> grazie
<LostInMyHead>  /msg NickServ identify
<Solaris82> Salve Buon Anno Ragazzi
<Solaris82> possiedo ubuntu 14.10 ho installato ubuntu builder ma non parte chi mi saprebbe aiutare?
<LostInMyHead> 1 minuto, anche volendo manco ha tempo di scrivere
<Luca1997> ciao a tutti! avrei bisogno di un aiuto per installare Lubuntu su un vecchio Laptop, qualcuno può darmi una mano??
<cristian_c> Luca1997, quanto vecchio?
<Luca1997> credo sia del 2007
<Luca1997> (se non pirma)
<cristian_c> Luca1997, puoi fornire le caratteristiche?
<Luca1997> un secondo
<Luca1997> processore intel Pentium da 1,6 GHz, 1 Gb di RAM, 60 Gb di disco rigido, scheda grafica "Intel inside-centrino"
<Luca1997> Acer Aspire 1690
<cristian_c> pentium m
<cristian_c> la scheda tecnica dice hard disk 100 GB
<cristian_c> e la cpu da 2 GHz
<cristian_c> Luca1997, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> Luca1997, scarica il file .iso di lubuntu, masterizzalo e prova in live
<Luca1997> ti spiego i miei problemi....
<cristian_c> Luca1997, se pensi ce la possa fare, lo installi
<Luca1997> avevo già provato ad installare Debian, è andato tutto bene eccetto l'installazione dell'interfaccia grafica, così mi sono ritrovato con un portatile praticamente inutile, così ho pensato ad installare qualcosa di Ubuntu, e parlando con uno di voi è venuto fuori che la cosa migliore da installare sarebbe stato Lubuntu 12.04. ho masterizzato l'immag
<Luca1997> ine iso senza errori (ne sono sicuro perchè ho fatto i controlli che suggerite), sono andato sul Bios, ho impostato il Boot da CD, salvo ed esco, il Lettore gira, ma al posto di partire l'installazione va avanti e si avia debian senza interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> Luca1997, anche per quanto riguarda ubuntu, da minimale si installa l'ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> c'è una guida apposita tra l'altro
<cristian_c> Luca1997, perché la 12.04?
<cristian_c> Luca1997, come l'hai masterizzato?
<Luca1997> ho messo la 12.04 perchè uno di voi mi ha suggerito di farlo inquanto molto più leggera
<Luca1997> l'ho masterizzato usando IsoBurner
<cristian_c> Luca1997, non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> Luca1997, 12.04 è il numero di rilascio
<cristian_c> anzi, è più vecchia
<Luca1997> sisi lo so, ma mi ha detto che essendo più vecchia e più leggera come dimensioni magari avrebbe fatto differenza
<cristian_c> Luca1997, e sono passati soltanto due anni, non credo che si sia arrivati a un livello di obsolescenza dei componenti di allora
<Luca1997> ok ma a prescindere da ogni cosa dovrebbe partire l'installazione no?
<cristian_c> Luca1997, se sta su un cd  non c'è differenza di dimensioni
<cristian_c> Luca1997, no
<cristian_c> dovrebbe fare il boot da cd
<Luca1997> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> Luca1997, non hai risposto alla domanda , intanto
<cristian_c> Luca1997, e poi la 12.04 di lubuntu non è supportata come la 12.04 di ubuntu
<Luca1997> aspetta, quale domanda?
<cristian_c> nel senso che non è supportata 5 anni dal rilascio
<cristian_c> Luca1997, ah, scusa, hai risposto, mi era sfuggito
<cristian_c> Luca1997, no, isoburner non è consigliato nella guida
<Luca1997> :)
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> mo controllo meglio
<cristian_c> già, non lo è
<cristian_c> Luca1997, leggi la guida
<cristian_c> Luca1997, con quale SO masterizzi?
<Luca1997> eh ma ho già usato cd! 2 volte ho provato a masterizzare come dice la guida, ma windows 8 non mi ha creato il cd Bootabile (non so come si dice...)
<cristian_c> Luca1997, 'Masterizza immagine disco'?
<Luca1997> io spostavo il file sul cd, poi cliccavo con il tasto destro e facevo (masterizza)
<cristian_c> Luca1997, male
<Luca1997> infatti
<cristian_c> quindi non hai seguito la guida
<cristian_c> Luca1997, non è così che si masterizza
<Luca1997> e come?!?!?!
<cristian_c> lol
<Luca1997> (ho usato IsoBurner per evitare problemi)
<cristian_c> Luca1997, si apre il programma apposito
<cristian_c> Luca1997, quali problemi? La guida dice chiaramente cosa fare
<Luca1997> Inserire il disco da scrivere nel masterizzatore, fare clic col tasto destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione «Masterizza immagine disco».
<cristian_c> Luca1997, nel tuo caso (windows 8) viene chiaramente detto di fare clic destro sul file (che si trova presumibilmente nella cartella Download) e scegliere l'opzione 'Masterizza immagine disco'
<Luca1997> non esce la scritta masterizza immagine disco.
<cristian_c> Luca1997, da nessuna parte è scritto di copiare il file sul cd
<Luca1997> (8.1, non so se fa differenza)
<cristian_c> Luca1997, è molto strano, servirebbero conferme tra chi utilizza windows 8
<cristian_c> se fosse come dici tu per tutti, andrebbe corretta la guida wiki
<Luca1997> ok magari sono io che non capisco nulla, ma il problema è che non mi spunta e ho finito i cd
<cristian_c> Luca1997, sul sito microsoft viene confermato quanto dico
<cristian_c> http://windows.microsoft.com/it-it/windows7/burn-a-cd-or-dvd-from-an-iso-file
<Luca1997> ma il file è masterizzato correttamente!
<cristian_c> Luca1997, se non hai più cd , prova ad utilizzare un supporto usb
<cristian_c> Luca1997, a me sembra che non hai minimamente seguito le indicazioni consigliate
<Luca1997> se io inserisco il cd sul mio attuale computer mi esce la scritta "installa Lubuntu"
<cristian_c> e ti lamenti che non boota
<cristian_c> Luca1997, ma nel caso volessi provare su usb, segui le indicazioni del wiki il più fedelmente possibile
<lAmika> a me Ubuntu fa skifo
<cristian_c> !chat | lAmika
<ubot-it> lAmika: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lAmika> e' un Os veramente noioso
<Alby> Salve, avrei bisogno di una informazione, sto cercando di installare Electrum ma non riesco perchè l'SO mi da messaggio...nessun seed, qualcuno mi può spiegare cosa dovrei fare per farlo girare?
<cristian_c> !info electrum
<ubot-it> electrum (source: electrum): Easy to use bitcoin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-1 (trusty), package size 123 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<krabador> !chat | Alby
<ubot-it> Alby: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alby> Quindi?...farum?
<Alby> forum?
<LostInMyHead> forum cosa?
<cristian_c> Alby, consulta anche la documentazione ufficiale dell'applicazione
<Alby> Ah...pensavo che qualcuno riuscisse a spiegarmi cosa sono sti seed
<krabador> Alby, chiedi nel canale chat
<krabador> in cui sei entrato
<Alby> E' questa la chat dove sono entrato.....
<cristian_c> Alby, #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Alby , sei entrato anche di la, ed è piú indicato per la UA domanda
<krabador> *tua
<superstep> salve
<LostInMyHead> salve
<Luciph3r> e chi le ha salvate ?
<cristian_c> !ciao | superstep
<ubot-it> superstep: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Valgio63> Buon Anno a tutti!
<superstep> hahahaha
<superstep> basta!
<LostInMyDroid> Basta cosa?
<Valgio63> LostInMyDroid, mi sa che tutte queste droghe psichedeliche .....
<superstep> salve, c'e' qualche esperto di latex?
<Carlin0> BDSM ?
<Carlin0> !chat | superstep
<ubot-it> superstep: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyDroid> Mi pia
<LostInMyDroid> Mi piace se ad indossarlo è lei...
<superstep> ah scusate ho sbagliato channel!!!
<superstep> come posso entrare in ubuntu-it-bar?
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-02
<Carlin0> :o)
<akis24> giorno
<giotto87> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<giotto87> anzi un problema di scheda grafica dopo l'installazione
<giotto87> Una volta eseguito il login nel sistema operativo lo schermo diventa tutto nero, riesco a vedere soltanto il puntatore del mouse
<androide> ciao a tutti buon anno !
<androide> ho un problema con la ventola del alimentatore
<androide> mi sono assemblato un mediacenter ma con linux la ventola del alimentatore gira sempre al massimo ed è molto rumorosa
<androide> mentre con win7 gira lenta ed è silenzioso
<androide> la scheda madre è questa http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/890GM%20Pro3%20R2.0/
<androide> alimnetatore è http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=274
<androide> come posso fare ?
<gigirock>  HexChat: 2.10.0 ** OS: Linux 3.11.0-26-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntuo "saucyuo" 13.10uo ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6570  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 89,8% free ** Disk: Total: 9,7GiB, 9,8% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros
<gigirock> AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet ** Uptime: 8m 44s **
<gigirock> ciao a tutti ho questa versione:
<gigirock> ma non mi viene richiesto l'aggiornamento... che comando dal terminale per andare alla 14.04 e non alla 14.10
<cybernova> gigirock, Distro: Ubuntuo "saucyuo" 13.10uo cos'è sta roba?
<gigirock> cosi dice hexchat...
<cybernova> !eof | gigirock
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'eof'
<cybernova> !eol | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<gigirock> sticazzi
<gigirock> ma 13.04 non e' + sopportata
<cybernova> gigirock, e poi segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoTrusty
<gigirock> cybernova, si cosi' ho fatto ma non mi viene mai richiesto l'aggiornamento
<gigirock> nei file dei repo non c'e' + CODENAME come diceva quella guida... e' per quello che chiedevo qui
<cybernova> gigirock, posta su pastebin il tuo /etc/apt/sources.list
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9658780/
<cybernova> gigirock, leggi male le guide
<gigirock> si puo' essere...
<gigirock> ma nei repo devo scrivere codename o saucy
<cybernova> gigirock, devi cambiare i repo che c'erano prima e sostituirli con quelli della guida, al posto di CODENAME ci va saucy
<cybernova> gigirock, esempio: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy main universe restricted multiverse
<cybernova> gigirock, e poi dal gestore di aggiornamenti, il passo del punto 3, devi scegliere solo versioni LTS invece che tutte
<gigirock> ok si ho visto la svista
<Bertolc> Buonasera, ho combinato un guaio sul mio SHARE CENTER DNS320 Dlink, andando a cambiare la configurazione di rete al termine mi è partita improvvisamente la formattazione del disco a questo punto non riuscendo in nessun modo a bloccarla ho pensato di togliere l'alimentazione ma a questo punto non so se si è rovinato il filesystem oppure modificato l
<Bertolc> a partizione e non mi si riesce più ad accedere al disco. Il sistema monta un Hard disk da 2.0 TB e siccome tutto il sistema gira su Linux ho installato su di un pc questo sistema operativo (Ubuntu Vers. 14.04) premetto che attraverso photorec sono riuscito a recuperare quasi tutto ciò che mi interessava con qualche foto in bassa definizione,che no
<Bertolc> n ho capito il perchè, ora volevo provare a tentare il ripristino ma dopo aver eseguito da TestDisk tutta la procedura arrivo alla schermata dove si tratta di dare il comando Write per recuperare queste partizioni ma non so se questo è giusto e non vorrei fare altri guai. Ho scattato delle foto sulle schermate che si presentano al termine di testdi
<Bertolc> sk che dovrei allegare a questa descrizione per rendere meglio l'idea del risultato analisi ma non vedo dove poter aggiungere allegati. Ringrazio coloro che vorranno darmi una mano nella risoluzione di questo problema(sempre che sia possibile) e augurando un felice nuovo anno invio distinti saluti a tutti.
<Bertolc> Carlo
<ExPBoy> lol
<cybernova> amen
<gigirock> cybernova, e con extra cosa faccio ?
<cybernova> gigirock, extra non metterlo per ora, tanto non serve per far l'avanzamento di versione
<cybernova> lo metti dopo una volta aggiornato alla 14.04
<gigirock> ah ok per ora li commento ?
<cybernova> gigirock, puoi anche cancellarlo
<gigirock> cybernova, da errore ...aspe che te lo mando
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9658835/ | cybernova
<cybernova> gigirock, eh in old-releases non c'è saucy
<cybernova> gigirock, comunque ho visto che eri partito con la 11.10...ti conviene installare da capo la 14.04 piuttosto che fare l'nesimo upgrade
<gigirock> eh bei amici che siete
<weed12> ciao a tutti e buon anno, ho un problema con l audio di youtube, ho una canzone sul pc e funziona, ma se la voglio sentire da youtube qualsiasi video non si sente, potete aiutarmi?
<weed12> aggiungo che non si sente neanche se tolgo le cuffie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<baordog_> 'ngiorno
<dolcefollia> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | dolcefollia
<ubot-it> dolcefollia: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dolcefollia> ciao enzotib :)
<dolcefollia> Finalmente c'è vita
<dolcefollia> :)
<dolcefollia> ragazzi, uso debian :) ho scoperto poi di ubunti
<dolcefollia> Cioè me l'ha detto ora ilovelinux :)
<dolcefollia> Posso chiedere comunque delle informazioni qui
<dolcefollia> Anche se utilizzo un sistema dal "nome" diverso
<dolcefollia> ma dal motore "simile" ?
<cybernova> dolcefollia, qui non si da supporto a debian, solo ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<cybernova> !chat | puoi chiedere però qua dolcefollia
<ubot-it> puoi chiedere però qua dolcefollia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dolcefollia> cybernova: io avrei bisogno di un supporto, in realtà, che sia anche l'indirizzamento alla dritta via
<dolcefollia> Avrei la necessità di partizionare, correggere
<dolcefollia> il mio HDD
<dolcefollia> Ho installato la Distro su un SSD da 24 giga
<dolcefollia> (una velocità impressionanate)
<dolcefollia> ed ora vorrei, resettare quello da 750 giga
<dolcefollia> e creare delle partizioni
<dolcefollia> Di cui, una dedicarla a Unix
<dolcefollia> l'altra, per lavoro, purtroppo a Windows
<dolcefollia> Mi puoi indirizzare?
<f843d0> dolcefollia: devi provare a intavolare la domanda nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<dolcefollia> Perchè "chat" se sto chiedendo supporto? :)
<f843d0> dolcefollia: perche` qui viene dato supporto solo a Ubuntu e derivate ufficiali. Debian e` una distribuzione differente
<dolcefollia> f843d0: facciamo finta che "non uso" debian.
<dolcefollia> Andiamo al punto della questione, hai qualche idea?
<Guest61684> tra ubuntu e derivati quale sistema operative pesa meno per essere installato su un notebook ?
<f843d0> dolcefollia: facciamo finta che entri semplicemente nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat?
<cybernova> Guest61684, la meno pesante è lubuntu
<dolcefollia> f843d0: vabbè resto qui. Chiederò poi
<Guest61684> okay grazie
<ExPBoy> dolcefollia, se resti qui non avrai la soluzione al problema
<dolcefollia> ExPBoy: chiederò in privato a qualcuno.
<ExPBoy> dolcefollia, come credi ma che ti costa cambiare canale?
<ExPBoy> bho
<dolcefollia> ExPBoy: lo stesso richiesto per dire: informati su questo programma, piuttosto su un altro.
<ExPBoy> fine OT
<giovanni55> salve vorrei installa ubuntu su un altro har disk che ho nel mio pc..potreste indicarmio la procedura migliore?
<troncoTT> in questo canale è possibile parlare di un problema riguardante l'allaccio di una connessione wimax
<troncoTT> sto per stipulare un contratto con una ditta che fornisce il servizio internet wimax, però ancora alcuni punti non mi sono ben chiari.
<troncoTT> Loro andrebbero ad installare un'antenna esterna e da questa partirebbe un cavo, alimentato tramite POE, che va a finire nel router.
<troncoTT> Ho la possibilità di scegliere se utilizzare il loro router ,in comodato d'uso gratuio a 3 euro al mese oppure di utilizzarne uno mio ma in quel caso dovrei cavarmela da solo per la configurazione.
<troncoTT> Secondo loro però il mio router adsl ,che attualmente utilizzo per collegarmi alla rete telecom, (Netgear dg834g v4) non va bene perchè è un modem-router e per il loro servizio bisogna utilizzare un router.
<troncoTT> Ho fatto loro presente che un modem router puo svolgere anche solo la funzione di router ma mi hanno ribadito che o scelgo il loro oppure me ne devo comprare uno nuovo perchè il mio non va bene.
<enzotib> !chat | troncoTT
<ubot-it> troncoTT: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<troncoTT> grazie
<enzotib> giovanni55, non c'è niente di particolare nell'installare su un altro hard disk
<enzotib> giovanni55, semplicemente quando durante l'installazione ti chiede dove installare vai sulla scelta manuale e selezioni una partizione dell'hard disk che vuoi tu
<giovanni55> e poi all avvio del pc cosa mi apre? ubuntu o windows?
<enzotib> giovanni55, dovrebbe apparire un menu in cui scegliere
<giovanni55> enzotib, e me lo da automaticamente? senza dover cambiare nulla nel Bios?
<troncoTT> Scusate ma sull'altra chat #ubuntu-it-chat stanno tutti in silenzio
<troncoTT> nessuno scrive nulla
<troncoTT> posso scriver equi il mio problema
<troncoTT> che non riguarda ubuntu ma il collegamento di un router
<troncoTT> ?
<LostInMyHead> giovanni55: nel bios c'è l'ordine di avvio degli harddisk
<LostInMyHead> e nell'installazione c'è la possibilita di scegliere in quale mettere il grub
<whirl> buona sera
<LostInMyHead> ma son uscito?
<whirl> ho un asus p550l con ubuntu 14.10 installato. Non riesco in nessun modo far funzionare il microfono interno
<giovanni55> h capito quindi dovrebbe darmela da solo la scelta all avvio
<LostInMyHead> giovanni55: mettiamo che hai 2 hd
<LostInMyHead> hard disc
<LostInMyHead> hd1
<LostInMyHead> ee hd2
<LostInMyHead> su hd1 hai windows, su hd2 metti linux
<giovanni55> si
<LostInMyHead> se ad esempio giovanni55 metti il grub nell'hd2 e da bios metti in precedenza l'hd1 ti partire windows ignorando la selezione
<LostInMyHead> se metti per primo hd2 ti fa apparire la selezione
<LostInMyHead> viceversa se metti grub in hd1 e metti in bios hd2 ti parte linux senza selezione
<LostInMyHead> non so se si capisce
<giovanni55> ho capito quindi nel bios devo mettere hd2 per primo in modo che mi da la selione
<LostInMyHead> dipende da dove insalli il grub
<LostInMyHead> quando ti chiede nell'installazione dove installare linux ti chiede anche dove mettere il grub
<giovanni55> aa ok quindi installo linux nell hd2 e metto il grub sempre nell hd2 e mi da la selezione giusto?
<LostInMyHead> no
<LostInMyHead> heheheh
<LostInMyHead> allora puoi metter linux nell'hd2 o uno non importa, importa dove metti il grub
<LostInMyHead> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<giovanni55> ahhaha e per fa fare la selezione dove lo devo mettere il grub?
<LostInMyHead> non ci siamo capiti...
<astralguy> quelo questo e lo que me dice?
<LostInMyHead> lo metti dove vuoi
<LostInMyHead> giovanni55: di base se non selezioni niente nel primo hd
<LostInMyHead> ma non importa dove lo metti, l'importante e che poi selezioni l'hd del grub per primo
<LostInMyHead> se no non parte la selezione ma direttamente il sistema che sta in quell'hd
<astralguy> sois unos primos
<astralguy> los italianos son buena gente pero un poco rara
<giovanni55> aaa okok ora ho capito
<astralguy> son unos flipados!
<giovanni55> grazie caro scusa per il disturbo
<astralguy> pero si casi todos se hacen cirugia estetica hahaha
<astralguy> es eso cierto?
<LostInMyHead> figurati chiedi pure se possimao siamo qui per questo
<astralguy> chavales os gusta gabry ponte?
<LostInMyHead> !spanish | astralguy che magari lo impari
<ubot-it> astralguy che magari lo impari: Aquí se habla sólo en italiano. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<astralguy> grazie
<LostInMyHead> prego
<LostInMyHead> ti occorre forte
<LostInMyHead> ma scegliere una lingua che si conosce per fare ste pagliacciate???
<whirl74> buonasera a tutti
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | whirl74
<ubot-it> whirl74: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LostInMyHead> !auguri | whirl74
<ubot-it> whirl74: Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<whirl74> auguri LostinMyHead
<LostInMyHead> il video è tristissimo ...
<whirl74> posso fare una domanda che mi sta frustando non poco?
<troncoTT> si falla
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<whirl74> vi ringrazio, dunque ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 su un nuovo portatile asus p550L, per qualche ragione anche se l'audio funziona a dovere, il microfono non ne vuole sapere
<whirl74> credo di aver cercato e applicato tutte le soluzioni piu comuni ma niente da fare
<LostInMyHead> è una rogna poco comune e poco trattata visto che anche prima quando sei entrato con un'altro nick nessuno ti ha risposto
<LostInMyHead> comunque al posto di entrare con altri nick riponi semplicemenete la domando dopo tot tempo
<whirl74> ah pensavo di aver avuto un problema di connessione prima
<LostInMyHead> il problema e anche che per trovare la soluzione ad un problema simile si prospetta pure un'assistenza lunghina, e non tutti hanno tempo per seguire una cosa simile
<LostInMyHead> :P
<whirl74> capisco, speravo fosse una cosa semplice, qualcosa che magari io che sono una principiante non avevo pensato
<whirl74> c'è qualcosa che posso provare a fare? Ho reinstallato piu volte varie distro, ho aperto alsa mixer e pavucontrol
<whirl74> tutti i volumi, microfono inclusi sembrano essere attivi
<astralguy> me gusta gigi d agostino
<whirl74> grazie comunque
<Luck> ciao a tutti.  sto provando ad istallare ubuntu 14.04. ma ho problemi durante l'avvio del file .exe.
<Luck> l errore deriva dal mancato caricamento dell archivio
<Luck> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<LostInMyHead> Luck: i file exe sono file di windows non di linux
<LostInMyHead> luck i file exe sono file di installlazione software progettati per il sistema operativo windows, e che funzionano appunto su windows e non su altri os
<Luck> ah certo ok
<Luck>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<Luck>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<Luck>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Luck> questo infatti era l erroe che mi dava
<Luck> comunque io ho scaricato il file .iso
<Luck> quale file devo avviare per permettere l istallazione del sistema operativo sul mio pc
<Luck> che attualmente gia monta una vecchissima versione di ubuntu non piu supportata
<Luck> non posso nemmeno fare l upgrade alla nuova
<LostInMyHead> Luck:  che versione monti?
<Luck> dovrebbe essere la 10.04
<Luck> no scusa 10.10
<LostInMyHead> è fuori supporto, per questo non riesci a procedere... troppo vecchia
<LostInMyHead> luck che iso hai scaricato?
<Luck> ho scaricato questo file: ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<LostInMyHead> ok... ora devi masterizzarlo o metterlo su chiavetta per installarlo
<Luck> ok, quindi lo copia su una pennetta e lo avvio da li?
<LostInMyHead> non puoi copiarlo semplicemente
<LostInMyHead> sei su windows ora?
<Luck> no
<Luck> sono su questa vecchissima versione di ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> !usb | Luck
<ubot-it> Luck: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<LostInMyHead> segui la guida Luck
<LostInMyHead> se vuoi farlo da windows:
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Luck> ok, grazie mille. sei stato gentilissimo
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | poi per installaze Luck
<ubot-it> poi per installaze Luck: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<LostInMyHead> guarda l'installazione grafica
<Luck> ok
<rabar> buona sera a tutti
<rabar> una domanda
<rabar> qualcuno conosce la maniera per leggere e scrivere una SD formattata exfat ?
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rabar> ho chiesto :-)
<LostInMyHead> si è arrivato in ritardo
<rabar> il filesistem exfat sembra preferibile per le SD dedicate a smartphone per ubuntu non è in grado di leggerele e scriverle
<andrea> buongiorno
<andrea> mi serve il vs aiuto!!!
<rabar> anche a me ...ahahahah
<Guest60498> ho installato il 14.4 ma ho problema con scheda video ... vedo tutto eneorme
<Guest60498> la mia scheda è nvidia quadro nvs 290
<rabar> io credo che qui siano tutti a cena :-) proverò a chiedere  in un altro orario
<Guest60498> ahhh
<rabar> ci sono 50 utenti in linea però l' attivita sembra praticamente nulla
<rabar> non so
<emanuele_> sera
<rabar> ciao emanuele
<emanuele_> solitamente di che si parla quì?
<Guest60498> aiuto !!!!
<emanuele_> dimmi
<Guest60498> ho installato vers 14.4 ho problema con scheda video nvidia quadro nvs 290
<rabar> io è la prima volta che vengo in cerca di aiuto pero trovo il deserto :-)
<emanuele_> che genere di problema?
<Guest60498> sta usando un driver alternativo
<Guest60498> vedo tutto in grande
<emanuele_> guest60498 bella scheda video
<emanuele_> cioè spiegati pls
<jhonnny> ciao e buon anno a tutti, come faccio a mettere iso di windows in una pendrive e  farlo leggere come dvd?
<emanuele_> come dvd dici?
<emanuele_> beh...
<Guest60498> praticamednte ubuntu non mi ha trovato i driver idonei e usa un driver alternativo "x di x.org driver x display nouveau da x server ecc.... " scritto su driver aggiuntivi
<LostInMyHead> allora jhonnny se devi mettere windows su una chiavetta chiedi  al supporto windows
<emanuele_> allora guest non ti trova i driver...
<LostInMyHead> !nvidia | Guest60498
<ubot-it> Guest60498: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<emanuele_> hai provato a fare apt-get update
<emanuele_> a ma dopo verlo fatto ha aggiunto i driver (io comunque uso kubuntu)
<LostInMyHead> Guest60498: inizia col provare ad identificare il driver in uso
<Guest60498> mi dice che è necessario essere root
<LostInMyHead> Guest60498: lshw -c display | grep driver
<LostInMyHead> Guest60498: per quale comando?
<Guest60498> apt-get update
<widecurio64> guest fai sudo su per diventare root
<LostInMyHead> devi anteporre il sudo
<LostInMyHead> sudo apt-get update
<LostInMyHead> e mettere la password quando laq chiede
<Guest60498> ma in questo modo dovrei risolvere il problema con la scheda video ???
<Guest60498> l'ho fatto cmw
<LostInMyHead> bhe almeno aggiorni il sistema
<LostInMyHead> Guest60498: lshw -c display | grep driver
<LostInMyHead> dopo aggiornamento
<Guest60498> ma x la scheda video come posso fare mi usa dei driver alternativi come ho letto su driver aggiuntivi
<LostInMyHead> (19:08:38) LostInMyHead: Guest60498: lshw -c display | grep driver
<LostInMyHead> (19:08:44) LostInMyHead: dopo aggiornamento
<Guest60498> mi ha risposto WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Guest60498> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<LostInMyHead> mettici il sudo
<widecurio64> guest, c'è una pagina nvidia per scaricare i driver!
<LostInMyHead> widecurio64: il che non vuol dire che sia la soluzione migliore
<widecurio64> http://www.nvidia.it/Download/index.aspx?lang=it
<LostInMyHead> proprio per questo vengono forniti da ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> Guest60498: sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<LostInMyHead> e dammi il risulatato
<Guest60498> a scritto prima CPUID poi PCI poi è sparito ed è ritornato nome utente
<LostInMyHead> mi dici esattamente cosa ha scritto in risposta  a sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<Guest60498> widecurio64 l'ho scaricato l'ho copiato su home poi cosa dovrei fare??? ma nn penso sia questo il problema
<widecurio64> che formato è?
<Guest60498> Lostin ha scritto prima cpuid poi subito dopo pci poi è scomparso quanto ti ho detto
<Guest60498> widecurio è formato .run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-340.65.run
<LostInMyHead> Guest60498: dai sudo lshw -c display
<LostInMyHead> e copia il risultato
<LostInMyHead> !paste | Guest60498
<ubot-it> Guest60498: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LostInMyHead> copialo come spiegato sopra
<Guest60498> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9660726/
<widecurio64> scusate potreste rispondere ad una mia domanda?
<widecurio64> ho un problema con kubuntu
<widecurio64> e siccome il canale di kubuntu è popolato da soli americani mi  affido a voi
<Guest60498> lostin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9660726/
<widecurio64> allora io ho le finestre frammentate
<Guest60498> lostin ci 6
<widecurio64> mi sa di no
<widecurio64> tu sai cosa fare per le finestre frammentate in kde
<widecurio64> ??????????
<Guest60498> mi spiace non so come aiutarti
<widecurio64> fa niente :)
<chripto> salve a tutti, ho un problema, non riesco più ad aprire il gestore delle impostazioni, ho xubuntu 14.10
<chripto> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<Bock> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema a visualizzare i video in streaming ho installato il pacchetto di adobe, ma quando clicco sul video mi dice che mi manca adobe flash...
<Bock> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Bock, youtube?
<Bock> cristian_c, ciao no youtube, vorrei guardarmi in streaming private practice... lo guardo su nowvideo...
<Bock> cristian_c, come potrei fare per visualizzarli?
<cristian_c> Bock, flashplugin-installer è installato?
<Bock> cristian_c,  come faccio a vedere?
<cristian_c> Bock, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Bock, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9661222/
<Bock> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9661222/
<cristian_c> !info flash-plugin
<ubot-it> Package flash-plugin does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> Bock, impossibile, quel pacchetto non esiste
<cristian_c> Bock, sei sicuro di aver copia-incollato dal terminale?
<Bock> cristian_c, certo...
<Bock> cristian_c, ho dato lo script che mi hai detto tu...
<cristian_c> Bock, quel pacchetto da dove lo hai preso?
<cristian_c> perché nei repository non esiste
<Bock> cristian_c, l'ho preso dal sito di abode... ho fatto il download per la versione di linux...
<cristian_c> Bock, i plugin non si scaricano dai siti
<cristian_c> Bock, sono presenti nei repo della distribuzione
<Bock> cristian_c, però se do il comando sudo apt-get install flash-plugin mi dice che ho la versione più aggiornata...
<Bock> cristian_c, cosa devo installare per vedere i video in streaming?
<cristian_c> Bock, quel pacchetto lo hai scaricato tu
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Bock, flashplugin-installer è installato?
<Bock> cristian_c, no adesso lo installo...
<cristian_c> Bock, disinstalla il pacchetto che avevi scaricato
<Bock> cristian_c, uso il comando purge?
<cristian_c> Bock, sì, e guarda cosa va a rimuovere
<cristian_c> se rimuove solo flash-plugin, ok
<Bock> cristian_c, ho rimosso il pacchetto.. adesso installo flashplugin-installer...
<cristian_c> Bock, sì
<Bock> cristian_c, appena termina di installare ti avviso...
<Bock> cristian_c, ho installato...
<cristian_c> Bock, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Bock> cristian_c, adesso mi carica i video :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Bock> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9661350/
<Bock> cristian_c, adesso è corretto?
<cristian_c> sì
<Bock> cristian_c, perfetto :) grazie mille... Buonaserata...
<cristian_c> a te
<gigirock> bertolc, come e' finita con il disco ?
<bertolc> Grazie Gigirock Il disco è li che aspetta comandi ma non vorrei fare altri guai
<LostInMyHead> !chat | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bertolc> Pensavo che il mio appello non avesse raggiunto nessuno perchè non mi ero ancora registrato e invece vedo che qualcuno mi ha letto
<krabador> bertolc, che problemi hai con il disco?
<bertolc> La spiegazione del mio problema è abbastanza lunga la ho raccolta in un file ma come posso fare per inviartela? grazie comunque per avermi risposto sei stato molto gentile
<gigirock> bertolc, usa pastebin
<gigirock> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> krabador, se hai il log di questa mattina lo trovi...stesso nick
<bertolc> Bravo è stato inserito questa mattina...volevo solo scusarmi con tutti quelli che mi leggono per la mia inesperienza sulla chat se c'è qualcosa che faccio di non giusto gradirei mi fosse detto almeno imparo e non faccio guai...grazie a tutti
<gigirock> bertolc, vai a http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ti appare un riquadro dove potrai incollare il testo del tuo intervento , quando hai finito la copia copia il link che ti appare in alto tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/9661774/ e incollalo qui su una riga.....
<bertolc> ok. adesso provo
<bertolc> mi compare solamente paste.ubuntu.com
<bertolc> Ma ho già ricopiato il messaggio precedentemente inserito nel riquadro e alla fine ho digitato paste ma non so se è partito
<gigirock> bertolc, seleziona il tuo testo poi con il tasto destro copia.... poi vai nella finestra che appare e premi 'incolla' a quel punto scrivi il tuo nome in alto e batti 'paste'....
<esulu> ciao a tutti come mai ubuntu 14.04 mi chiede la password di access ogni volta e non mi fa entrare nel mio profilo?
<bertolc> ok. Gigirock ho fatto proprio così ma non so cosa è successo
<gigirock> esulu, perche' in installazione non hai messo una password ?
<esulu> gigirock: no assolutamente
<esulu> fino 10 minuti fa entravo tranquillamente con il mio utente , adesso mi tocca fare ctrl F1 ed entrare con utente root in terminale
<gigirock> esulu, entravi senza mettere la password ?
<esulu> no gigirock sempre con la password
<esulu> L'unica cosa che stavo facendo , era quello di configurare un server vnc sul pc e basta
<esulu> gigirock: hai qualche idea ?! ho provato dal terminale usando user root a cambiare anche la password del mio utente
<esulu> ma nada quando riavio il pc non mi fa entrare lo stesso con il mio user
<esulu> mah
<Dany> scusate gruppo, comando da tastiera per fare uno screen shot?
<gigirock> !scrot | Dany
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'scrot'
<gigirock> !info scrot | Dany
<ubot-it> Dany: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dany> ok, lo installo e vi mostro che problema ho
<Dany> ;)
<gigirock> esulu, controlla che il tuo utente abbia i giusti gruppi
<gigirock> esulu, hai cipollato i diritti del tuo utente ?
<bertolc> Vi devo lasciare grazie a Gigirock e a krabador per avermi ascoltato e aiutato. Buonanotte a tutti e alle prossime
<Dany> e per postare lo screen sulla chat ?
<krabador> !image | Dany
<ubot-it> Dany: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigirock> Dany, eh adesso siam curiosi..... :)
<Dany> va bene così? http://imageshack.com/a/img909/4921/rviYAS.png
<Dany> gigirock spero di esserci riuscito
<Dany> e sono convinto che è una cavolata per voi
<gigirock> Dany, son repo che non ci sono + oppure non esistono per la tua versione......
<mildy> ciao a tutti, posso chiedere un consiglio.
<Dany> e come posso eliminare questi repo che nn ci sono più?
<mildy> devo regalare un pc a mio figlio di 11 anni e pensavo di installargli sopra ubuntu.
<mildy> volevo sapere cosa mi consigliate per filtrargli l'accesso ad internet
<mildy> naturalmente lui sarà loggato come utente non admin
<Dany> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9662000/
<gigirock> Dany, li puoi eliminare... dalla dashboard cerca gestione aggiornamenti....poi sorgenti... e vedi tutti i repo... togli quelli segnalati dall'errore
<Dany> questi sono i ppa che ho installato...
<Dany> ok provvedo
<gigirock> ma Dany quelli di learnfree a cosa servono ?
<Dany> gigirock è usato.. n nsaprei dirti :/
<Dany> skks dici ? lo tolgo infatti immediatamente
<Dany> skss*
<Dany> aggiornamento cache
<Dany> ...
<gigirock> Dany, boh e' un sito russo pieno di utility per linux ..... avrai installato qualche cavolata
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/GYOyXuy | Dany
<Dany> gigirock io nn ho installato nulla, ma ora nn mi ha dato l'errore di prima dopo aver rimosso i ppa
<Dany> ok dai .... bella li
<Dany> notte . al prossimo problema
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-03
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<Riccardone> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<chripto> buongiorno a tutti, non riesco più ad avviare il gestore delle imposazioni di xubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<rustic> salve , qualcuno sa se un cavo rj45 puo essere inserito come ingresso ad un modem-router che ha una porta rj11(ingresso) e 4 porte Rj45?
<andrea72vt> buongiorno a tutti
<andrea72vt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9664610/
<andrea72vt> questo è il mio problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9664610/
<jester-> andrea72vt: driver installato?
<andrea72vt> jester in driver aggiuntivi è selezionato in uso servere x di x.org driver x displaay nouveau ecc...
<jester-> andrea72vt: che ti frega della video su un serve che non ha grafica
<andrea72vt> io vorrei solo vedere video in dimensioni normali e con risoluzione accettabile
<andrea72vt> ma cosa è questa ctr del messaggio di errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9664610/
<andrea72vt> forse passando alla modalità modalità per il CRTC 379  risolvo ma nn so come
<andrea72vt> JESTER ci 6
<andrea72vt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9664610/
<jester-> andrea72vt: eh quindi un server azzoppato installano la graifica?
<jester-> andrea72vt: visto che hai la grafiga in driver aggiuntivi abilita il nvidia testato
<jester-> poi se il pc è vecchio e non va in risoluzione ottimale usi nvidia-settings
<andrea72vt> ok jester- come devo fare?
<jester-> andrea72vt: che graifica hai
<jester-> ubuntu lubuntu sticassi
<it-32> salve
<jester-> andrea72vt: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<krabador> !ciao | it-32
<ubot-it> it-32: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<it-32> ciao krabador
<andrea72vt> jester- scrivo echo $DESKTOP_SESSION sul term ma nn succede nulla scrive solu ubuntu
<jester-> andrea72vt: allora clicca il logo in cima alla barra che apre la dash e nella ricerca scrivi driver
<jester-> ubuntu = unity
<it-32> solo una info in Ubuntu 14.10 esiste qualcosa per monitorare la velocita' reale della lan?
<jester-> it-32: prova etherape
<jester-> o il  monitor di sistema
<it-32> ok grazie jester provo subito
<andrea72vt> driver
<andrea72vt> se scrivo driver ubuntu = unity  cosa deve accadere ? nel box mi scrive reference ex sotto mi riporta delle applicazioni come software e aggiornamenti
<jester-> tanto è vero che pungolato si astiene
<jester-> andrea72vt: hai la barra a sinistra
<jester-> [13:41:03] <jester-> andrea72vt: allora clicca il logo in cima alla barra che apre la dash e nella ricerca scrivi driver
<it-32> perfetto  etherape :) grazie jester
<jester-> ti trova driver aggiuntivi, ci vai e abiliti il nvidia testato
<jester-> it-32: è pure fighetto
<it-32> vero vero :)
<andrea72vt> in driver aggiuntivi già ci sono ma non ho un driver testato quale scelgo ??
<jester-> andrea72vt: testato o consigliato
<andrea72vt> in uno c'è scritto nvidia binary driver versione 331.113 da vvidia 331 (proprietario,testato) nelle altre opzione sotto non leggo se c'è scritto testato in quanto va fuorischermo la scrittura
<jester-> andrea72vt: ci sono driver invidia?
<jester-> (proprietario,testato)
<jester-> pigli pel culo?
<jester-> quello abilita
<jester-> alt+click sinsitro premuto e alza la finestra
<andrea72vt> sto facendo modifiche poi resetto.... nn ti prendo in giro nn avevo fatto caso che c'era scritto testato
<andrea72vt> resetto= riavvio pc
<riky98> salve, volevo chiedervi un parere , secondo voi con questo processore http://ark.intel.com/it/products/42503/Intel-Atom-Processor-N450-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz e due giga di ram ubunto gira bene ?
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | riky98
<ubot-it> riky98: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<riky98> grazie, ma con i due giga di ram è garantito il funzionamento ottimale o funziona ma in modo lento e difficltoso
<ExPBoy> riky98, non lo so
<ExPBoy> credo sia più una questione di processore che di ram
<riky98> grazie expboy
<bassmano> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema :non si sente più l'audio su ubuntu 14.04 ho provato anche con vlc e audacity ma niente grazie in anticipo a chi mi darà una mano
<Sabrina85> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Sabrina85> posso postare qui un problema tecnico?
<cristian_c> certo, è il canale apposito
<cristian_c> parlando di ubuntu
<Sabrina85> beh, si...vorrei capire perché il mio HD esterno LAcie Rikiki Go (cosi si chiama :D)
<Sabrina85> con file system NTFS
<Sabrina85> è letto perfettamente da ubuntu
<Sabrina85> ma non riconosciuto da windows 7
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, è nuovo?
<Sabrina85> no, ha un paio d anni
<cristian_c> l'avevi formattato su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> o cancellato cartelle/file
<Sabrina85> avevo due partizioni
<Sabrina85> una per ubuntu e una per wind
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk?
<Sabrina85> si
<Sabrina85> sull hd esterno
<cristian_c> tutte e due ntfs?
<Sabrina85> l hd esterno prevedeva l installazione di un tool
<cristian_c> ok
<Sabrina85> che mi ha chiesto se volevo fare una partizione per linux
<Sabrina85> e una per win
<cristian_c> mmmm
<Sabrina85> cosi feci
<Sabrina85> poi da ubuntu ho eliminato le partizioni
<cristian_c> ma teoricamente non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, perché?
<Sabrina85> e riformattato
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, magari è capitato quello che è capitato a me
<Sabrina85> perche stranamente windows non mi leggeva piu l HD
<Sabrina85> ????
<cristian_c> nel senso, l'hard disk comprato nuovo contiene file/cartelle necessari al montaggio su windows
<cristian_c> se li cancelli, non li monta più su windows
<cristian_c> i file messi dal produttore non andrebbero toccati
<Sabrina85> in una cartella ho salvati tutti i file
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, quindi fai un backup e formatta il disco da winz, anche se non viene montato
<cristian_c> e dovrebbe ricreare il tutto
<Sabrina85> vuol dire che devo installarli di nuovo
<Sabrina85> windows non mi riconosce l HD
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, non te lo riconosce in che senso?
<cristian_c> anche se non lo monta, dovresti essere in grado di formattarlo
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, apri gestione disco
<cristian_c> <bassmano> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema :non si sente più l'audio su ubuntu 14.04 ho provato anche con vlc e audacity ma niente grazie in anticipo a chi mi darà una mano
<cristian_c> 'più' da quando?
<bassmano> ragazzi eccomi di nuovo ho problemi audio con ubuntu 14.04 io uso vlc e audacity ciao cristian c.
<jester-> <cristian_c> <bassmano> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema :non si sente più l'audio su ubuntu 14.04 ho provato anche con vlc e audacity ma niente grazie in anticipo a chi mi darà una mano
<jester-> [15:18:39] <cristian_c> 'più' da quando?
<bassmano> da ieri sera
<Sabrina85> cristiian_c intendi device manager?
<cristian_c> bassmano, che hai fatto ieri sera?
<cristian_c> (perché se mi dici che ubuntu fa gli scherzi di notte, non ci credo)
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, no, il partizionatore di windows, per ulteriori informazioni, cerca nel supporto windows
<bassmano> non è che ubuntu fa gli scherzi d notte per sera intendo le 21
<jester-> bassmano: il problema sta sempre fra la tastiera e la sedia
<bassmano> ahaha
<jester-> bassmano: qualcosa hai fatto, da solo non si cannibalizza
<bassmano> hai ragione sai se ero pratico nn chiedevo aiuto
<cristian_c> ubbuntu è dispettoso
<cristian_c> :P
<jester-> se non dici cosa e avendo la palla di vetro a lucidare la vedo dura capire
<cristian_c> bassmano, ad esempio, cosa hai fatto tra l'audio che funzionava e l'audio che non funzionava più?
<bassmano> forse perchè stavo usando audacity magari ho sbagliato le impostazioni microfono prchè volevo registrare
<jester-> bassmano: apri un terminale
<bassmano> fatto
<cristian_c> bassmano, bene, controlla le impostazioni del microfono in alsamixer o pavucontrol
<jester-> bassmano: uname -r
<bassmano> come faccio non è che conosco proprio bene come usare il terminale
<jester-> bassmano: logica dice che devi scrivere il comando, dare enter e facce vede la risposta
<cristian_c> troppo difficile
<jester-> se poi trolli è altra cosa
<bassmano> io ho scritto uname-r e mi è saltato fuori la scritta "generic "
<cristian_c> bassmano, con lo spazio
<cristian_c> comunque, posta il risultato su pastebin
<bassmano> uname spazio -r
<cristian_c> !paste | bassmano
<ubot-it> bassmano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> bassmano: che risponde
<bassmano> andrò sul link e vedrò
<jester-> bassmano: incolla qui che è una riga
<cristian_c> bassmano, è il sito dei paste
<cristian_c> bassmano, incolla tutto, anche qui
<jester-> fino a 3 righe sepòffà qua
<fast2307> ho caricato la versione demo di ubuntu per cercare di recuperare il contenuto di un hd esterno per; mi da questo errore Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/ubuntu/Elements: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/ubuntu/Elements"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: n
<fast2307> tfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<fast2307> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<fast2307> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<fast2307> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<bassmano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> bassmano: LOL
<jester-> trollallerotrolallaa
<cristian_c> bassmano, incolla il risultato del comando
<teku_> bassmano
<teku_> una volta che metti il contenuto devi premere il bottone "paste"
<teku_> ti darà un altro url, copia e incolla quello
<teku_> l'url sai cos'è, sì?
<teku_> fast2307
<cristian_c> fast2307, il bot ti ha buttato fuori perché spammavi
<jester-> fast2307: filesystem a mignotte
<teku_> devi montare la partizione in read only
<teku_> da terminale
<fast2307> volevo solo postare il mio problema
<jester-> fast2307: filesystem a mignotte
<teku_> sì fast2307 però se incolli molte righe di codice qui il bot ti caccia
<fast2307> ok
<teku_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ scrivi qui
<fast2307> quindi mi confermate che tutto [ perso_
<jester-> fast2307: direi di si
<teku_> non per forza fast2307, magari spiega nel dettaglio
<teku_> il problema
<fast2307> su windows me lo vede ma dice che [ da formattare
<teku_> allora mi sa che ha ragione jester-
<jester-> <fast2307> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<jester-> [15:29:42] <fast2307> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<jester-> [15:29:43] * fast2307 (5d24b7a1@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.93.36.183.161) ha a
<cristian_c> fast2307, ha preso una botta?
<fast2307> assolutamente no
<fast2307> andato per 2 anni senza problemi
<fast2307> mai staccato di colpo
<jester-> teku_: i miracoli li fanno cristo e le sbarbate sui 200 mesi
<fast2307> solo un giorno riaccendo il pc
<cristian_c> lol
<fast2307> e non vede piu nulla
<teku_> lol jester-
<fast2307> azz sono quasi 500 giga
<fast2307> sono un bigolo
<cristian_c> fast2307, 'In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows'
<fast2307> >*
<jester-> fast2307: gli hd non durano in eterno se non ha preso una botta o sbalzo sa di hd ciucco
<fast2307> probabile
<jester-> di corrente
<fast2307> grazie cmq
<teku_> fast2307
<cristian_c> fast2307, nel secondo caso l'è andà
<fast2307> temevo anche io
<jester-> fast2307: hai ancora winz?
<teku_> su internet ci sono alcune guide per recuperare file da partizioni danneggiate, provato con alcune di quelle?
<fast2307> purtroppo si
<fast2307> [ della ditta
<teku_> però qui si va un po' ot
<fast2307> grazie tolgo il disturbo
<cristian_c> teku_, per favore, sul wiki è descritto cosa utilizzare in questi casi
<teku_> ah cristian_c non lo sapevo, scusa
<cristian_c> teku_, senza chiamare in causa 'le guide internet'
<jester-> fast2307: se hai ancora winz prova a care uno scandisk
<cristian_c> che possono pure fare danni
<teku_> sì
<fast2307> fatto ma niente
<jester-> se no effetti 'In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<fast2307> bye e grazie
<cristian_c> fast2307, provalo
<fast2307> dai comandi del dos_
<cristian_c> fast2307, pare che quel comando spiani tutto
<cristian_c> fast2307, a questo punto ci sono degli strumenti per il recupero dati
<fast2307> allora provo danke!
<cristian_c> se hai fortuna
<cristian_c> fast2307, aspetto, ti linko la pagina wiki
<cristian_c> fast2307, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<cristian_c> fast2307, il recupero dati va tentato a partizioni smontate
<io72> buongiorno, ubuntu 14.4 come posso aggiornare firefox ? ho problemi con video yutube
<fast2307> ok grazie ciao
<cristian_c> fast2307, anche se l'errore fa presagire il peggio, tentar non nuove
<cristian_c> *non nuoce
<bassmano> si url sapere cosa è io copiare e incollare url ancora e me lo mette prima di quello che ho scritto poi ho rischiacciato paste
<cristian_c> io72, non è un problema di aggiornamenti di firefox
<io72> cristian_c java?
<jester-> io72: ff è sempre aggiornato all'ultima versione se non hai la distro dcaduta
<jester-> scaduta*
<cristian_c> io72, che c'entra java con youtube?
<cristian_c> che mica è in java
<jester-> rafforzare la javatura male non fa
<io72> sorry ... allora cosa posso fare per risolvere problema?
<cristian_c> io72, descrivere il problema innanzitutto :P
<jester-> io72: si vedevano e non si vedono piu?
<cristian_c> molto dettagliatamente
<cristian_c> bassmano, posta qui il risultato del terminale
<jester-> oggi c'è la compagnia di disci a mignotte e di flash a puttane
<cristian_c> lol
<bassmano> da terminale mi dice scrivendo " uname spazio-r" generic
<cristian_c> bassmano, uname -r
<cristian_c> bassmano, incolla qui il risultato, completo, come ti ho già detto
<bassmano> giorgio@giorgio-P31-A7:~$ uname -r
<bassmano> giorgio@giorgio-P31-A7:~$ uname -r
<cristian_c> bassmano, il risultato
<cristian_c> non il comando
<bassmano> 3.5.0-54-generic
<cristian_c> bassmano, su che ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<io72> semplice quando lacio video yutube si vede la pubblicità poi quando deve partire video compare scritta an error occurred. please try again later. learn more ... se approfondisco mi chiede di aggiornare forefox o adobe flash player
<bassmano> 14.04
<cristian_c> io72, da quando accade?
<io72> da ieri
<cristian_c> bassmano, che ci fai col kernel 3.5 su ubuntu 14.04?
<io72> inoltre mi dice di verificare se java script sia attivo
<cristian_c> io72, hai fatto qualcosa ieri prima che accadesse?
<io72> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/3037019?p=player_error1&rd=1
<bassmano> non lo so te l'ho detto che c capisco poco con linux
<cristian_c> bassmano, è un kernel vecchio, non si installa da solo
<cristian_c> e ubuntu non fa gli scherzi di notte
<io72> non ho fatto nulla .... mi era risuccesso con ubuntu old version ... di nuovo solo il passaggio a 14.4
<cristian_c> bassmano, hai pacioccato con l'os?
<cristian_c> io72, apri un terminale
<io72> ok fatto
<bassmano> ma guarda io avevo la versione 12.poi un ragazzo che conosco me lo ha aggiornato alla versione 14.04
<cristian_c> io72, digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> bassmano, infatti sulla 14.04 c'è di serie il kernel 3.13
<bassmano> allora cosa faccio ?
<cristian_c> bassmano, avrà fatto un casino?
<cristian_c> il tipo che te l'ha aggiornato
<bassmano> penso anche io
<harin91> salve a tutti ho come sistema operativo xubuntu e dovrei installare i driver di uno scanner modello EPSON perfection 2580 photo il problema e che non trovo i driver
<io72> ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.04.1                         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_c> bassmano, il che spiegherebbe perché l'audio è andato a donnine
<io72> cristian_c ecco risp term ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.04.1                         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_c> bassmano, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> io72, solo questo?
<bassmano> fatto
<io72> si
<cristian_c> bassmano, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<io72> ha scritto solo questo
<cristian_c> bassmano, non postare qui il risultato
<cristian_c> io72, beh, controllo un attimo
<io72> ok aspetto e grazie
<jester-> harin91: è una multi?
<harin91> jester è solo scanner
<cristian_c> io72, accade con tutti i video?
<bassmano> digitato su terminale ma mi viene una pappardella
<jester-> harin91: il convento open questo passa per epson http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<cristian_c> bassmano, esatto
<io72> per ora dico di si  aspetto ne provo altri
<cristian_c> bassmano, e la devi copiare su pastebin
<bassmano> poi ?
<bassmano> ok
<cristian_c> bassmano, dopo averla copiata su pastebin, premi pastee ci posti il link della pagina del paste
<harin91> ok grazie ora vedo
<Sabrina85> cristian_c, grazie ho provato a fare come hai detto
<Sabrina85> il problema é che da gestione dischi non vedo l hd esterno
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, hai una copia di backup dei dati?
<io72> cristian_c qualche video si vede (diciamo 1%)
<cristian_c> io72, ne ho aperto uno a caso e si vede, con la tua stessa versione di pacchetto / plugin
<cristian_c> io72, non è che hai pacioccato con l'os?
<jester-> Sabrina85: Lè mort
<cristian_c> lol
<io72> io72, non è che hai pacioccato con l'os?  che vuol dire??
<Sabrina85> si ho una copia di dati
<Sabrina85> ma su ubuntu funzione perfettamente
<bassmano> io ho fatto copia e incolla anche del link speriamo di aver fatto giusto
<jester-> io72: os = operative system (sistema operativo)
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, allora, avvia ubuntu
<cristian_c> Sabrina85, e vediamo la situazione del disco
<io72> nn penso
<cristian_c> bassmano, ok, posta il link
<cristian_c> incolla non tanto, visto che non hai postato il link
<cristian_c> io72, apri un terminale
<bassmano> postato il link e premuto paste d nuovo
<cristian_c> bassmano, dove l'hai postato questo link?
<io72> altri video li vedo .... nowideo in streaming ad esempio ... ok aperto
<cristian_c> non di certo nel canale
<cristian_c> io72, ma non è youtube
<bassmano> adesso forse ho capito
<cristian_c> io72, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bassmano> ho digitato il link nel "poster " ho cliccato su paste e mi è venyta un'altra pagina
<io72> ecco risp http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665468/
<jester-> bassmano: eh ma se non incolli link (url)qui come lo vediamo
<cristian_c> bassmano, posta il link della pagina che ottieni
<io72> cistian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665468/
<bassmano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665454/
<cristian_c> bassmano, la palla di vetro è a lucidare
<bassmano> ahahah
<bassmano> riscusate
<jester-> io72: sarebbe il tuo sources.list?
<cristian_c> io72,
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mozilla-security-ppa-saucy.list
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mozilla-security-ppa-saucy.list.distUpgrade
<cristian_c> ma scusa...
<cristian_c> bassmano, ti lamenti di firefox
<cristian_c> quando ci hai inserito un bel ppa di saucy, su trusy
<bassmano> no
<cristian_c> *trusty
<jester-> è un cinema + che che un sources.ist
<cristian_c> bassmano, mi riferivo a io72 scusa
<io72> scusate parlate troppo complicato per me
<bassmano> d nn
<io72> cosa dovrei fare??
<jester-> io72: hai sminchiato apt
<jester-> e da solo di solito non ci riesce
<io72> ahhhh!!!! quindi cosa posso fare???
<jester-> !sourceklist | io72 fanne uno nuovo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sourceklist'
<cristian_c> io72, hai aggiunto un repositorio di mozilla e non va più una sega
<jester-> !sourcelist | io72 fanne uno nuovo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sourcelist'
<jester-> !sourceslist | io72 fanne uno nuovo
<ubot-it> io72 fanne uno nuovo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> bassmano, un attimo
<bassmano> ok fai pure
<io72> mi potete guidare nel fare questo nuovo sourcelist
<jester-> io72: leggi la guida
<cristian_c> bassmano, e anche tu hai fatto il pieno di ppa
<cristian_c> !ppa | bassmano io72
<ubot-it> bassmano io72: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> !ripristino | bassmano io72
<ubot-it> bassmano io72: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> jester-, lol , doppio ripristino
<cristian_c> una novità
<jester-> eh
<krabador> ma tutti e 2 con sources.list dilaniato?
<jester-> la befana vien di notte con gli ubunti tutti rotti
<bassmano> allora vado su wiki e mi arrangio ?
<io72> quindi cosa devo fare fare il ripristinoinstallazione o cambiare sourcelist??
<krabador> io72, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ---> cancelli, incolli le sorgenti adatte, salvi , chiudi, sudo apt-get update , dal terminale
<krabador> io72, che ubuntu usi?
<io72> 14.4 krabador ma quali sono le sorgenti adatte???
<krabador> io72, lo 0 conta. 14.04 ?
<io72> sorry 14.04
<io72> krabador eo rsposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665539/
<bassmano> ragazzi ciao a tutti e grazie allora vado su wiki e faccio il ripristino ?
<krabador> io72, frutto di un aggiornamento da 13.10 ?
<io72> si
<io72> si krabador
<cristian_c> bassmano, nel tuo caso sì
<cristian_c> bassmano, anzi, installa la 14.04
<cristian_c> previo backup dei dati
<krabador> io72, chiudi gedit, sudo apt-get update ,e pastebin
<bassmano> ciao cristian_c grazie e buon anno
<jester-> krabador: aggiornando se hai ppa non avanza e ricrea comunque il souerces. li è stao canniballazzato e basta
<primo> sono un commercialista e da un po di tempo nei pc dove ho installato xp non riesco a navgare in internet sto scaricando ubuntu 14.04.01 e vorrei installarlo. Una domanda come posso far riconoscere il programma di contabilità che gira in windows
<jester-> primo: roba winz non va su linux
<io72> chiuso gedit pastebin e sudo apt-get update (l'ho chiuso chiudendo il termoa c'è altro modo?)
<jester-> primo: se il pc non è una ciofeca e ha un o di ram puoi virtualizzare winz7
<primo> come faccio avirtualizzare
<cristian_c> bassmano, anche a te
<krabador> io72, si chiude con l'apposita x, e per favore manda il pastebin di sudo apt-get update
<primo> grazie jester
<krabador> primo, di che anno è il pc ?
<jester-> e quanta ram hai
<primo> 2010 ram 2
<primo> 2GB
<jester-> poca la ra
<jester-> m
<jester-> con 1 giga per il sistema e uno per winz virtuale saranno rincogliniti entrambi
<primo> posso provare a virtualizzare
<primo> da dove si inizia per virtualizzare
<jester-> primo: provare non costa nulla
<io72> krabador ecco  ilpaste http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665586/
<krabador> primo, installando una macchina virtuale con virtualbox
<krabador> !virtualbox | primo
<ubot-it> primo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<primo> devo prima installare ubuntu
<jester-> meglio vmware player è pure gratis
<krabador> oppure installando una piattaforma , chiamata wine, concepita per far girare il software windows dentro ubuntu
<jester-> primo: ma xp se pur scaduto continua a funzare e se hai sp3 aggiornano ancora bug di sicurezza
<krabador> il che purtroppo non significa che la roba win funzioni perfettamente
<primo> allora il software si chiama gb software wine lo riconoscerebbe
<jester-> si perchè quella linux è un orloggio svissero
<jester-> primo: anche con wine bisogna provare
<io72> krabador ecco il pastehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/9665586/
<primo> jester  allora mi consigli di installare ubuntu e poi wine
<primo> ?
<jester-> primo: per forza. wine è un programma ce emula
<primo> ma speriamo bene
<primo> ho voglia di uscire dai canoni di windows
<jester-> primo: i commercialisti non sono in crisi, fatti un pc serio lol
<jester-> con 1000 coczze esageri pure
<primo> si allo studio ne ho 4 due sono due macchine che montano windows 7 e girano abbastanza veloce processore 13
<krabador> io72, se precedentemente hai installato software tramite ppa, che non sono stati rimossi correttamente , ed hai ripristinato il sources.list, togliendo tali ppa, il sistema non fa avanzamento di versione
<primo> le altre due sono macchine storiche che mi  hanno accompagnato durante la vita professionale fin'oggi sono state all'altezza con xp
<primo> mai problemi
<io72> Krabador nn mi sembra di aver fatto nulla di questo, mi sono sempre mosso seguendo i suggeriment di questa chat... ma ora cosa devo fare??? dal paste cosa hai visto http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665586/
<krabador> io72, "cosa devo fare? " qual'è il problema?
<krabador> io72, e , fidati, un punto interrogativo basta.
<io72> come qual'è il problema ? non riesco a vedre i video youtube
<io72> non tutti ma il 99% ... vedo la pubblità poi quando deve partire video mi da errore
<krabador> io72, io non sono qui da quando sei entrato a chiedere supporto , ma da quando ti si consigliava di ripristinare sources.list
<io72> sorry krabador !! il problema è partito da youtube pensavo ci fosse solo un problema di aggiornamento firefox, flash player o javascript
<primo> scusate ho scaricato la iso ora devo prima scompattarla win zip e poi lanciare il setup
<krabador> no
<io72> come posso risolvere krabador?
<krabador> !iso | primo
<ubot-it> primo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | primo
<ubot-it> primo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> primo, la iso si maneggia in questi modi
<krabador> va fatto un dvd o pendrive, nel modo indicato da queste guide
<krabador> io72, hai solo firefox in questa macchina?
<io72> si krabador ... posso superare problema installando chrome
<bbbb> salve ragazzi ho installato ubuntu da poco oggi ho un problema
<bbbb> non riesco ad accedere al ddh principale
<krabador> io72, chrome ha flash aggiornato , interno
<krabador> io72, firefox deve per forza usare l'ultima versione per linux ufficiale, che è rimasta indietro
<krabador> alla 11
<io72> come posso aggiornarla krabador? chrome lo trovo in ubuntu software center?
<krabador> io72, vai qui https://www.google.it/chrome/browser/desktop/
<krabador> scarichi la versione opportuna per il tuo sistema
<krabador> una volta scaricata, vai nel terminale, vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato, mandi sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<io72> krabador vado in cartella google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb con doppio clic poi apro term e digito sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install . esatto?
<krabador> pacchetto.deb
<krabador> deve essere il nome corretto del pacchetto
<krabador> io72, se vai nella cartella del pacchetto con doppio click, premi ctrl l , copi l'indirizzo della cartella, vai nel terminale, scrivi cd   e poi incolli l'indirizzo della cartella
<io72> scusa krabador ma se entro in cartella  il sw center si apre e mi propone ulsante installa non lo clicco opero da term? sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install  questo è il comando
<krabador> io72, ma lo sai usare il gestore files?
<io72> no
<cristian_c> bbbb, ddh?
<krabador> !nautilus | io72
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nautilus'
<io72> krabador che vuol dire nautilus .... dai ci siamo!!! scusa se sono negato
<krabador> premi in alto a sinistra, l'icona ubuntu, scrivi nautilus, eseguilo , va nella cartella dove hai scaricato il file, premi ctrl l , copi, vai in terminale, cd incolli
<krabador> invio
<io72> penso di averlo fatto questo è il comando sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<io72> eseguo ? Krabador
<krabador> si
<io72> sta facendo ... ma da software center non era uguale? krabador
<krabador> c'è una dipendenza che in questo modo installi di sicuro
<krabador> e poi , impari un po' di abc
<io72> ok grazie questa è la risposta del term http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665787/
<io72> ok grazie Krabador questa è la risposta del term http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665787/
<krabador> perfetto, installata anche la dipendenza
<krabador> io72, carica chrome e prova quello che ti serve
<io72> trovato incona messa sulla barra ora lancio krabador
<io72> se clicco nn si apre
<io72> krabador sono andato su icona alto a sx cercato chrome trovATO , cliccato ma nn si apre
<krabador> apri il terminale, digita google-chrome-stable
<krabador> vedi che succede
<io72> dice che È stata creata una nuova finestra nella sessione corrente del browser
<weedo> ciao a tutti, esiste un programma tipo iso to usb per mettere l iso di windows 7 su pendrive?
<io72> Krabador dice che È stata creata una nuova finestra nella sessione corrente del browser . vicino all'icona sulla barra ci sono tre linee come se ci fossero aperti tre chrome
<cristian_c> !usbwin | weedo
<ubot-it> weedo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> weedo, se usi windows
<weedo> uso ubuntu 14
<io72> krabador ci 6? per favore nn mi mollare adesso
<krabador> io72, riavvia
<io72> ok
<satana> qualcuno mi può spiegare perchè dopo l'installazione non mi parte Skype su xubuntu?
<cristian_c> weedo, c'è usb creator
<cristian_c> o come si chiama
<io72> krabador ho riavviato ma nn chrome nn si apre
<cristian_c> !info usb-disk-creator
<ubot-it> Package usb-disk-creator does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> uhm
<krabador> weedo, per pendrive di win7 chiedi altrove
<krabador> weedo, tipo #windows
<weedo> ho installato universal usb però non mi legge la pennatta solo l hrd disk del pc
<io72> è come se fosse aperto (pulsante destro mouse su icona) ma nn si vedono le finestre
<krabador> weedo, non è argomento di questo canale
<io72> Krabador è come se fosse aperto (pulsante destro mouse su icona) ma nn si vedono le finestre
<weedo> ok,scusate
<cristian_c> weedo, universal gira su windows
<io72> problemi con chrome ho installato ma nn si apre
<krabador> io72, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin|pepperflashplugin'
<krabador> pastebin
<io72> ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.04.1                         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<io72> krabador ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.04.1                         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<io72> non può essere problema di sourcelist?
<teku_> faccio una domanda non so se posso farla qui, ditemi se ho sbagliato: qualcuno conosce software simili a rufus (windows) per ubuntu?
<krabador> io72, certo, se hai preso a martellate il sistema,e poi hai rimesso un sources.list innocente
<krabador> !chat | teku_
<ubot-it> teku_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<teku_> va bene krabador
<teku_> chiedo di la
<io72> krabador la risposta è flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.04.1 i386 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<krabador> io72, pastebin
<weedo> potete aiutarmi con un altro problema? se sento una canzone su youtube (sia Mozilla che chromium) o se c'è l ho su pc non si sente
<krabador> weedo, se hai una lista di problemi, preannunciala
<io72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665905/ ecco krabador
<weedo> sono finiti xD
<io72> krabador lo reinstallo da ubuntu software center?
<krabador> io72, dpkg -l | grep firefox
<krabador> io72, non c'entra nulla
<io72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665919/ ecco risposta
<Makximo> ciao...
<io72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665919/ ecco risposta krabador
<weedo> raga sto provando a scaricare dal software center imagewriter però dice che il pacchetto è  di cattiva qualità, lo posso scaricare?
<Makximo> sn inkasinato ...
<krabador> Makximo, chiedi
<Makximo> potreste dirmi come connettermi usando il terminale
<Makximo> grazie
<krabador> weedo, che ubuntu usi?
<Makximo> lubuntu 14.4
<weedo> ultima versione di ubuntu
<krabador> Makximo, come connetterti a cosa?
<krabador> weedo, che ubuntu usi?
<Makximo> nm-applet problemi
<Makximo> celeron m 1gb ram
<io72> makximo icona in alto a sx scrivi term e selezioni
<weedo> l ultima versione disponibile di ubuntu
<krabador> Makximo, allora sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> Makximo, ed il problema sparisce
<io72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665919/ ecco risposta krabador
<Makximo> scusa krabador.. connettermi a internet.. insomma come primo passo vorrei finire di scaricare gli aggiornamenti di sistema da terminale e vedere se migliora qualcosa
<Makximo> ma non riesco andare in rete
<Makximo> non sono con quel pc ora
<weedo> rettfico ora l audio si sente
<Makximo> ho già fatto esperienza di riuscire a lanciare nm-applet dopo l'avvio
<Makximo> ma ora proprio non va
<io72> Krabador ci 6? capisco che stai aiutando altri ma nn so pù cosa fare
<Makximo> woo2@Hal-2:~$ nm-applet
<Makximo> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<Makximo> ^Cnm-applet-Message: PID 0 (we are 2167) sent signal 2, shutting down...
<Makximo> (nm-applet:2167): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 94 was not found when attempting to remove it
<Makximo> woo2@Hal-2:~$
<krabador> Makximo, con lubuntu 14.04.1, ovvero con gli ultimi aggiornamenti di lubuntu, il problema nm-applet svanisce
<krabador> ma non lo saprà mai
<cristian_c> già
<krabador> io72, va a vedere se in /home/utente hai una cartella     .macromedia
<krabador> se ce l'hai , va in terminale, e manda sudo rm -R /home/utente/.macromedia
<Makximo> mi scuso se ho creato problemi incollando... (faccio più)
<krabador> Makximo, si usa pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Makximo
<ubot-it> Makximo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Makximo> dov'è?
<krabador> il problema lo crei solo a te, visto che il canale se incolli piu' di 6 linee ti caccia, per motivi di sicurezza
<io72> krabador in home nn ho cartella utente
<Makximo> ok, ragazzi, mi se3mbra giusto, solo non sono pratico
<Makximo> ma come uso pastebin?
<LostInMyHead> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LostInMyHead> spiegato passo passo
<krabador> io72, la
<krabador> io72, tua
<krabador> io72, cartella
<krabador> io72, utente
<LostInMyHead> !enter | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<krabador> !senti | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<Makximo> cmq va beh, potete dirmi come da terminale  riuscire a connettere una chiavetta x banda larga mobile?
<LostInMyHead> !chat | krabador se hai problemi con me:
<ubot-it> krabador se hai problemi con me:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> LostInMyHead hai voglia di perdere tempo ?
<io72> scusami Krabador ma io la cartella utente nn la trovo se apro file in home o oltre directory nn la trovo ... nn ti voglio far irritare scusami ...
<io72> krabador forse è cartella user
<Makximo> ragazzi, kiedo se mi dite come connettere  kiavetta x connessione mobile a wind da terminale
<krabador> io72, apri il gestore files, clicca su home , nel menu a sinistra
<krabador> con ctrl l , scoprirai come si chiama realmente
<krabador> va nel terminale, manda ls -la /home/quellochesia
<krabador> e vedi se dentro hai una cartella chiamata .macromedia
<krabador> Makximo, manda nm-applet da terminale, pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | Makximo
<ubot-it> Makximo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Makximo> con sudo da un'altra risposta... ma niente di buono cmq
<krabador> !pastebin | Makximo
<ubot-it> Makximo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Makximo> ..lo ho fatto...
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante
<krabador> dopo aver cliccato paste
<io72> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666039/
<krabador> io72, rm -R /home/io72/.macromedia
<Makximo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666020/
<krabador> Makximo, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> io72, scusa
<krabador> io72, sudo rm -R /home/io72/.macromedia
<Makximo> guarda che uso un altro pc in questo momento
<Makximo> l'altro in questione non va in rete
<Makximo> quindi update impossibile
<Makximo> posso pastebin un dmesg che ho già salvato se puo servire
<Makximo> ...ma nn credo
<io72> krabador la cartella mi sembra sia stata rimossa vedi paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666068/
<io72> rimossa dopo il tuo comando ovviamente krabador
<krabador> io72, riapri firefox adesso
<krabador> e prova a vedere se va flash
<Makximo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666098/
<io72> krabador firex ha gli stessi problemi ... ma la soluzione chrome è stata abbandonata?? perchè nn parte?
<Makximo> qui è il pc dall'avvio dove credo sia interessante fino a... quando ho staccato e poi rimesso la chiavetta
<krabador> Makximo, inserisci la chiavetta, lsusb e pastebin
<Makximo> inserendola mi chiede il pin, va in modalità buona, ovvero il led passa da verde a blu (come quando mi era poi sufficente selezionare la connessione dal network manager)
<Makximo> ma non ho più la possibilità di selezzionare la connessione
<Makximo> lsusb l'ho fatto
<Makximo> la chiavetta la vede ok
<Makximo> è una hawawei 12d1:1506
<Makximo> aveva già funzionato e qualche aggiornamento l'ho già fatto
<krabador> Makximo, conviene fare gli aggiornamenti da reti adsl
<Makximo> ma poi al riavvio è sparita la barra inferiore dove avevo l'icona del networkmanager
<Makximo> non ho adsl
<io72> krabador mi verifichi questo term http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666129/ può essere qui problema?
<io72> ho problemi con chrome nn si apre dopo installazione
<krabador> io72, ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.04.1
<krabador> hai questo
<krabador> l'errore non è un errore
<Makximo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666146/
<krabador> Makximo, che fai , giochi col pastebin?
<io72> krabador cosa posso fare ? chrome xke nn parte?
<krabador> io72, perchè hai preso a martellate il sistema
<io72> Krabador nn so neanche come posso averlo fatto .... posso uscirne?
<Makximo> (non riuscivo a postare quello che avevo gia scritto in un .lst dall'altro pc)
<krabador> Makximo, hai modo di connettere quel pc, con un cavo lan , ad una connessione adsl?
<io72> può essere un problema della scheda video ...
<Makximo> no, potrei connetterlo con un cavo cross a questo pc al limite
<Makximo> non ho linea fissa
<io72> jester- ho problema con il sistema mi puoi aiutare??
<Makximo> (ma non l'ho mai fatto... mi sa ke mi troverei molto incasinato)
<krabador> Makximo, non hai la possibilità di usare una connessione adsl ?
<Makximo> no
<krabador> anche nei prossimi giorni
<io72> krabador mi abbandoni ??
<krabador> io72, oh ,senti, datti una calmata
<krabador> ho 2 mani
<Makximo> no... proprio non troverei dove e come fare...
<io72> scusa krabador ma sono in ansia
<krabador> io72, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> io72, pastebin
<Makximo> non ti viene un'idea per cercare di ripristinare l'icona di nm-applet sulla barra inferiore, magari con quella ho la svolta
<io72> krabador ecco paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666178/
<krabador> Makximo, se ha problemi il software, non è una questione di applet sulla barra inferiore
<Makximo> ...
<Makximo> connettere a questo pc con cavo cross?
<Makximo> ...e cmq credo sia una cosa da poco il problema... basterebbe poter dire al sistema di usare la connessione wind-no-buisness
<io72> krabador avevo problemi con scheda video dopo passaggio a 14.04. Il sistema aveva installato il diriver aggiuntivo "in uso server x di x.org ... per risolvere problemi mi hanno detto di selezionare la nvidia proprietario testato
<krabador> io72, prova da terminale sudo rm ~/.config/google-chrome/*
<Makximo> avrei voluto provare farlo da terminale ma non so come
<io72> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666193/
<Makximo> la chiavetta mi da l'idea di essere pronta per lavorare...
<Makximo> e le connessioni di rete ci sono già configurate
<Makximo> e funzionavano
<krabador> io72,sudo rm -R ~/.config/google-chrome/*
<Makximo> l'idea mia è dire tramite terminale: usa la chiavetta in ttyUSB2 per la connessione wind-etc
<io72> krabador io72@enface:~$ sudo rm -R ~/.config/google-chrome/*
<io72> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/io72/.config/google-chrome/*": File o directory non esistente
<Makximo> da li apt-get update e vedere dopo che succede
<krabador> io72, allora cd ~/.config/google-chrome/
<krabador> io72, sudo rm *
<io72> krabador sarebbe sudo rm*cd ~/.config/google-chrome/
<krabador> no
<krabador> io72, cd ~/.config/google-chrome/
<krabador> ls -la
<Makximo> krabador... riesci a dirmi un comando per far questo? "usa la chiavetta in ttyUSB2 per la connessione wind-etc "
<io72> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666228/
<krabador> Makximo, prova con i comandi vocali
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> io72, perfetto , ha rimosso tutto
<Makximo> Già provato... goto internet
<krabador> io72, riavvia
<krabador> io72, riapri chrome
<Makximo> risposta sua meno cabernet :)
<Makximo> dai... ho trovato un sacco di forum su come connettere alle reti wi fi da terminale... possibile che non c'è modo di connettersi a una rete mobile già configurata da terminale???
<Makximo> krabador...
<io72> krabador nn si apre chrome ...
<io72> krabador non so perchè ma ora i video su firefox funzionano
<krabador> io72, apri il terminale , scrivi google-chrome-stable , invio, manda poi screenshot
<krabador> !image | io72
<ubot-it> io72: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<io72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666300/ x krabador
<Makximo> possibile che non c'è modo di connettersi a una rete mobile già configurata da terminale???
<io72> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666300/
<krabador> io72, cd ~/.local/share/applications
<krabador> io72,  ls -la
<krabador> pastebin
<io72> https://andreafringuelli.imgur.com/all/ per krabador me so superato
<krabador> io72, "AndreaFringuelli's images are not publicly available. "
<Makximo> possibile che non c'è modo di connettersi a una rete mobile già configurata da terminale???
<io72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666344/ x krabador non so perchè video su firefox non rifunzionano
<krabador> io72, sudo rm -R chrome-*
<io72> io72@enface:~$ sudo rm -R chrome-*
<io72> [sudo] password for io72:
<io72> rm: impossibile rimuovere "chrome-*": File o directory non esistente
<io72> io72@enface:~$
<io72> x krabador io72@enface:~$ sudo rm -R chrome-*
<io72> [sudo] password for io72:
<io72> rm: impossibile rimuovere "chrome-*": File o directory non esistente
<io72> io72@enface:~$
<krabador> io72, sudo rm chrome-*
<krabador> senza -R
<io72> x krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666394/
<krabador> io ls -la
<krabador> io72,
<krabador> quando non restituisce output, il comando va a buon fine
<krabador> non devi insistere
<io72> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666407/
<krabador> io72, no ls -la dentro la cartella in cui ti stavo facendo operare
<krabador> hai mandato il comando in giro a caso
<krabador> bravo
<io72> sorry totale 12
<io72> drwx------  2 io72 io72 4096 gen  3 18:58 .
<io72> drwx------ 24 io72 io72 4096 gen  3 18:53 ..
<io72> -rw-rw-r--  1 io72 io72  537 gen  3 17:11 mimeapps.list
<io72> io72@enface:~/.local/share/applications$
<io72> krabador sorry totale 12
<io72> drwx------  2 io72 io72 4096 gen  3 18:58 .
<io72> drwx------ 24 io72 io72 4096 gen  3 18:53 ..
<io72> -rw-rw-r--  1 io72 io72  537 gen  3 17:11 mimeapps.list
<io72> io72@enface:~/.local/share/applications$
<io72> krabador ecco paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666413/
<krabador> ecco, riavvia
<krabador> e riapri chrome
<io72> krabador innanzitutto grazie ... cmq perchè ora i video youtube su firefox funzionano?
<krabador> perchè hai riavviato, dopo aver cancellato la .macromedia
<io72> ora riavvio
<io72> krabador youtube ok chrome non parte
<krabador> buon firefox allora
<io72> ;-)
<io72> lo disinstallo
<io72> chrome?
<io72> quale è il comando per disintallare chrome
<krabador> sudo dpkg -P google-chrome-stable
<krabador> io72, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<krabador> e provi con chromium
<io72> il primo comando quindi disinstalla gli altri 2 installano chromium giusto krabador
<krabador> si
<krabador> oh, Samick , beh?
<io72> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install krabador questo comando nn sembra aver fatto nulla
<io72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666598/ x krabador
<io72> conoscete qualcuno a Viterbo esperto di ubuntu
<io72> krabador non parte manco chronium
<krabador> io72,  i comandi che non danno output vanno a buon fine
<krabador> tranne i comandi di ricerca
<io72> si krabador lo avevi detto ma poi nn parte
<io72> krabador nn sei di viterbo o vicinanze ?
<krabador> io72, non si prendono appuntamenti qui
<io72> come potrei trovare un esperto ubuntu a viterbo ?? c'è un forum o altro krabador
<krabador> io72,  verifica se c'è un linux user group
<krabador> http://lugmap.linux.it/
<krabador> io72,  ma , se vuoi un consiglio, fa il backup dei dati importanti, e reinstalla il sistema
<io72> si trovato il gruppo ok faccio la copia
<io72> poi provo a reinstallare
<gianfry> ho un problema con la passwd in ubuntu precise 12
<gianfry> se entro con privilegi di root e provo con passwd mi dà token autentication error...
<gianfry> non riesco nemmeno ad usare adduser...
<gianfry> formatto ?.....
<LostInMyHead> se netri con privilegi root che ti serve mettere la password?
<gianfry> devo rimettere la password admin che avevo azzerato
<gianfry> ma se io cancello la password ubuntu ne assegna un'altra automaticamente ??
<gianfry> ...entro in modalità recovery in root...
<gianfry> ......buona cena....
<soujiro> buona sera!
<soujiro> ho un problema nell'installare all'avvio di un aspire one ubuntu (versione usb)
<soujiro> non riesco a entrare nei setting del bios premendo il bottone richiesto (F2)
<soujiro> a qualcuno è mai capitato?
<krabador> soujiro, sei sicuro che sia f2 il tasto per accedere alle impostazioni del bios?
<soujiro> me lo dice all'avvio in basso il solito "Press <F2> to enter bios settings
<soujiro> krabador  ho anche provato a fare il flash del bios ma niente
<krabador> soujiro, allora esattamente appena premi il tasto accensione , mettiti a premere f2 in maniera decisa
<soujiro> krabador fatto, sia tenendo premuto che premendolo velocemente
<krabador> soujiro, se è quello il tasto per entrare in bios, e non entra, non è normale
<soujiro> krabador già! mai capitato una cosa del genere :)
<krabador> soujiro, prova fn + f2
<soujiro> già provato, riprovo per scruopolo
<soujiro> krabador: neppure f4, fn+f4 ecc
<krabador> soujiro, non sono molti i tasti per accedere al bios, ne è uno soltanto
<krabador> soltanto "Press <F2> to enter bios settings" appare in avvio?
<krabador> non hai un'altra voce tipo "press f9 to enter boot menu" ?
<soujiro> si, stavo provando gli altri nella speranza che si fossero sbagliati a scrivere!
<soujiro> nessun'altra opzione visibile dalla schermata di bios
<krabador> sonne, riporta per favore quello che c'è scritto sulla targhetta nella parte di sotto del netbook
<soujiro> bios della insyde
<soujiro> modello o seriale?
<soujiro> modello Aspire One D260-2dkk
<soujiro> krabador: intendevi il seriale?
<krabador> no, il modello preciso
<krabador> soujiro, è decisamente f2 , per accedere al bios
<soujiro> krabador: ya, provo una tastiera usb
<krabador> se è partita la tastiera è un'altro paio di maniche
<krabador> ma se il bios non è configurato a dovere per mouse e tastiera usb, non risolvi molto
<soujiro> krabador: devo andare, nn ho trovato la tastiera esterna
<soujiro> a presto e grazie mille 11
<soujiro> !!
<elisa> Buonasera.
<krabador> !ciao | elisa
<ubot-it> elisa: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bicz> 'sera capita anche a voi con la 14.04 che parta lo screensaver anche con chrome a tutto schermo?
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-04
<pac> buongiorno!
<pac> si può parlare di elementary os?
<cybernova> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puzzola> buongiorno. scusate ,, qual'è il canale chat del ubuntu???
<cybernova> puzzola, questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu
<puzzola> cybernova , lo so devo chiedere un paio di cose su libreoffice writter, non mi ricordo qual'è il canale chat
<cybernova> !chat | puzzola
<ubot-it> puzzola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puzzola> tnx
<mario_77> ciao
<mario_77> ciao
<fufese> buongiorno
<fufese> ho installato di recente unbuntu 14.10 su un asus p550L nuovo, funziona tutto eccetto il microfono interno
<fufese> in alsamixer sembra tutto a posto, cioè il volume è al 100% ma se cerco di fare una prova vocale con skype o qualsiasi altra chat la mia voce non si sente
<fufese> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi cosa potrei provare a fare?
<ubuntuhotpost> salve
<franzgg> come fare per sostituire la password?
<cristian_c> franzgg, passwd
<franzgg> desidero sostituire la password di accesso
<cristian_c> sì, e ti ho risposto
<franzgg> scusami cristian_c non avevo realizzato che potesse essere così semplice, grazie
<cristian_c> franzgg, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passwd
<astralguy> derecho a la vivienda , derecho al trabajo , nosotros no lo tenemos , ellos tampoco lo deben tener
<krabador> astralguy, #ubuntu-es
<robbocop1966> ciao a tutti, sono un nuovissimo utente di UBUNTU 14.04 e ho bisogno di aiuto per installare una pennetta usb WIFI RALINK2870....nel senso che mi servono le istruzioni passo passo...
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, ad esempio, l'hai collegata alla porta usb?
<robbocop1966> ciao! lo faccio ora
<robbocop1966> fatto
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, controlla il network manager
<krabador> robbocop1966, apri il terminale, digita lsusb , va sul sito pastebin, incolla il risultato, posta poi qui il link dopo aver cliccato paste
<krabador> !pastebin | robbocop1966
<ubot-it> robbocop1966: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NewUno> Sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | NewUno
<ubot-it> NewUno: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<robbocop1966> http://pastebin.com/dLTK4kHE così va bene?
<krabador> robbocop1966, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:5372 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5372 Wireless Adapter
<scatab> ciao a ttt. posso chiedere info su come installare il programma sopra windows? è la sezione giusta?
<krabador> robbocop1966, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> robbocop1966, riavvia
<enzotib> scatab: che significa "sopra windows"?
<robbocop1966> grazie krabador, lo farò; prima di riavviare la pennetta dovrà essere collegata o scollegata?
<krabador> robbocop1966, non è rilevante, riavvia, verifica poi nel task in alto a sinistra, network manager, che le reti wireless siano attive
<scatab> praticamnete ho scaricato la versione 32 bit dal sito
<scatab> lho messa su una chiavetta usb, e vorrei togliere windows dal portatile e installare il programma. posso farlo?
<scatab> sopra...."al posto" di windows :)
<enzotib> scatab: avvia il pc con la chiavetta inserita e imposta l'avvio da USB nel bios
<krabador> robbocop1966, *in alto a destra
<scatab> basta la versione scaricata 140401 senza altri file?
<enzotib> scatab: basta
<scatab> grz mille.
<scatab> ora provo
<robbocop1966> grazie krabador, eseguo e ti dico
<krabador> bene
<robbocop1966> krabador, posso chiedere ancora il tuo aiuto per la pennetta wifi?
<krabador> robbocop1966, chiedi
<robbocop1966> ho eseguito le istruzioni che mi hai dato prima e riavviato....ora network manager mi dice che sono connesso via cavo. se scollego il cavo ethernet non vedo nessuna connessione wifi disponibile
<robbocop1966> la pennetta wifi ora è collegata alla usb
<scatab> scusate...ma dopo aver scaricato il donwlod, prima di metterlo sulla chiavetta usb per l'installazione, occorre decomprimere
<krabador> robbocop1966, iwlist scan, da terminale, vedi che dice
<scatab> praticamente il portatile non si avvia perchè non legge nulla dopo aver cambiato il boot di avvio
<robbocop1966> mi dice:
<krabador> scatab, hai creato correttamente  il supporto da far leggere in boot?
<robbocop1966> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<robbocop1966> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<krabador> robbocop1966, di nuovo lsusb, per favore
<scatab> ho solo scaricato dal sito la versione 14 04 01 e lho messa nella pennetta
<krabador> !usbwin | scatab
<ubot-it> scatab: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> scatab, non va copiata a secco dentro
<krabador> scatab, va seguita una procedura , che prevede un software
<scatab> quindi come devo fare???
<scatab> il link sopra non mi si apre
<robbocop1966> ecco cosa dice lsusb http://pastebin.com/TRtSZaWx
<krabador> scatab, si apre
<scatab> 404: Page not found
<scatab> mi fa vedere la pagina con questa scritta
<scatab> anche se sotto ci sono opzioni da selezionare
<scatab> ma non vedo universal usb installer
<krabador> scatab, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.8.exe , e segui poi http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<scatab> dal menù a tendina cosa seleziono?
<scatab> scusa ma è la prima volta che uso questa procedura :)
<alessio> ciao ho un problema
<krabador> robbocop1966, lsmod
<krabador> robbocop1966, e pastebin
<scatab> ho capito che 'lapplicazione mi dovrebbe scaricare dei file per avviare la procedura di installazione, ma non trovo ciò che mi serve. c'è un menù a tendina con una serie di opzioni ma non vedo ciò che riguarda la chiavetta usb
<robbocop1966> ecco krabador: http://pastebin.com/3ADkcpbh
<scatab> krabador......puoi spiegarmi o ci vuole troppo??
<alessio> io ho il disco con ubuntu però quando entro nel bios e metto che deve partire da cd esco e non parte rimane con la schermata nera e con una linea bianca
<alessio> che devo fare ?
<krabador> scatab, apri quel software, inserisci la pendrive, selezioni la iso, la fai scrivere
<krabador> alessio, hai il menu di boot, all'avvio del cd?
<scatab> devo inserire la penna dopo aver aperto il softw?
<alessio> non ho capito
<krabador> scatab, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> alessio, elenca le catatteristiche del pc
<krabador> con precisione
<alessio> ok
<alessio> come faccio con precisione ?
<krabador> robbocop1966, sudo modprobe -v rt2800usb
<krabador> robbocop1966, pastebin
<krabador> alessio, cpu / ram / scheda video,  elencati con marca e modello precisi
<alessio> ok
<alessio> Tipo processore DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6400, 2133 MHz (8 x 267)  Adattatore video ATI Radeon X1900 GT
<alessio> aspetta ora guardo la ram
<krabador> alessio, come hai masteizzato il cd/dvd di ubuntu ?
<scatab> krabador....qualche passo avanti lo sto facendo. per adesso grazie mille di nuovo
<robbocop1966> ecco krabador: http://pastebin.com/tKe32Cue
<alessio> con il masterizzatore di windows
<scatab> dopo aver eseguito qst procedura, posso lanciare l'installazione o mi manca ancora qualcosa?
<krabador> robbocop1966, ok, riavvia
<krabador> scatab, se la procedura è andata a buon fine, la pendrive andrà in boot, e potrai iniziare l'installazione
<scatab> ok. se estraevo il dowload dal sito del file 14 04 1, sarebbe stato uguale?
<krabador> scatab, è sempre meglio scaricare la iso dal sito ubuntu e fare la pendrive con esso tramite questo programma
<scatab> ok. grz di nuovo
<krabador> !iso | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<alessio> comunque la ram è ddr2 4gb
<alessio> provo a rimasterizzarlo ?
<krabador> alessio, quando lo inserisci, una volta cambiati i parametri di boot, il disco fa comparire un menu, o va direttamente in errore?
<alessio> direttamente in errore
<krabador> di che ubuntu hai fatto il dvd / cd ?
<alessio> 14.04
<alessio> l ho masterizzato di nuovo provo se va se va non scrivo
<robbocop1966> krabador, scusa se disturbo ancora, ho riavviato ma niente connessione wifi
<robbocop1966> prima di riavviare il pc, la pennetta aveva un led acceso...ora è tutto spento...
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | robbocop1966
<ubot-it> robbocop1966: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robbocop1966> fatto cristian_c, ecco il risultato:http://pastebin.com/ZnXwHcKv
<davide81> ciao devo installare una stampante epson su ubuntu 14.04 chi mi aiuta per favore?
<NewUno> Scusate, l'avvio da usb permette anche l'utilizzo live? Grazie.
<krabador> NewUno, si
<NewUno> grazie ho seguito le indicazioni che avete dato prima ora provo allora
<alessio> Ciao
<alessio> Non va ora si blocca sulla schermata di Ubuntu con i pallini bianche
<krabador> alessio, hai questa schermata http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png ?
<krabador> robbocop1966, lsmod | grep ^rt
<alessio> No quella dopo
<krabador> alessio, "quella dopo" ?
<robbocop1966> ho scritto lsmod | grep ^rt  e dato invio ma non succede niente...
<krabador> robbocop1966, lsusb
<robbocop1966> fatto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672069/
<alessio> E l immagine di quando si avvia ubuntu quella con la scritta ubuntu con i pallini bianchi che si alternano a quelli arancio
<krabador> alessio, prima di quella, devi avere quella che ti ho postato
<krabador> esattamente in quel punto premi un tasto della tastiera
<krabador> avrai un menu
<alessio> Ok si avevo quella schermata prima
<alessio> Ho la schermata
<krabador> premi f6 selezioni nomodeset
<krabador> e parti con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<alessio> Ok fatto
<alessio> Ok c è scritto ubuntu 14.04 con i soliti pallini
<alessio> Non parte però
<krabador> alessio, allora, quando selezioni nomodeset, nella parte sottostante dello schermo, appare una linea, con "quiet splash " alla fine
<krabador> alessio, seleziona nomodeset, cancelli da quella linea quiet splash, e fai partire
<krabador> sempre "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<alessio> Ok ora lo faccio
<alessio> Come faccio a cancellare  quiet splash
<alessio> Ok ho capito ora faccio partire
<Kubudark1kde> sera a tutti
<alessio> Sera
<krabador> alessio, come cancelli di solito
<robbocop1966> krabador/cristian_c scusate, c'è altro che posso fare?
<alessio> Non avevo capito ahahah ora ho fatto
<Kubudark1kde> scusate posso utilizzare ubuntu tweak
<Kubudark1kde> su kubuntu
<Kubudark1kde> ?
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, ho visto
<jester-> Kubudark1kde: kde è altamente configurabile di suo
<Kubudark1kde> jester-,  lo volevo usare solo per pulizia del sistema
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, non ci sono driver nel kernel
<cristian_c> o non sono stati caricati
<alessio> È normale che ci mette tanto ?
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, fai una cosa, scollega la scheda e ricollegala, poi digita: dmesg | tail
<robbocop1966> cosa posso fare allora?
<cristian_c> e pòsta il risultato su pastebin
<robbocop1966> ok
<robbocop1966> fatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672182/
<cristian_c> non dice molto
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, su quale ubuntu?
<robbocop1966> 14.04
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, ho una scheda che usa lo stesso driver
<cristian_c> una tp-link usb
<cristian_c> il driver è rt2800usb
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<robbocop1966> ok cristian, faccio e ti dico
<Kubudark1kde> cristian_c,  scusa ma ho un problema con lm sensor mi dice :No sensors found!
<Kubudark1kde> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<Kubudark1kde> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<krabador> robbocop1966, manda pure un iwconfig
<robbocop1966> questo il risultato di  dpkg -l | grep firmware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672223/
<jester-> Kubudark1kde: sudo sensors-detect e occhio all'avviso finale
<jester-> non è che la tua scheda sia gestibile
<robbocop1966> roberto@roberto-00000000000000000000000:~$ iwconfig
<robbocop1966> lo        no wireless extensions.
<robbocop1966> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<robbocop1966> roberto@roberto-00000000000000000000000:~$
<robbocop1966> ...e questo il risultato di iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672235/
<cristian_c> ho come il timore che va pacioccato il codice sorgente
<Kubudark1kde> jester-, ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9672242/
<robbocop1966> ciao cristian/krabador, mi sono ritrovato fuori dalla chat...avete ricevuto gli ultimi 2 pastebin?
<krabador> si
<robbocop1966> ok grazie
<robbocop1966> questa pennetta usb è una FLY LINK, ho anche il cd di installazione...c'è qualcosa sul CD che può servire?
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<LostInMyHead> cioe... 'sera
<robbocop1966> ecco il post del file README che ho trovato sul CD della pennetta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672296/
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, non ti serve
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, nel senso che i driver winz che vanno sono soltanto quelli di xp
<cristian_c> con ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, invece devi andare sul sito mediatek
<cristian_c> e scaricarti il tarball
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/rt8070-rt3070-rt3370-rt3572-rt5370-rt5372-rt5572-usb-usb/
<robbocop1966> fatto...ho una cartellina che si chiama DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022.tar.bz2
<krabador> robbocop1966, scompattalo
<robbocop1966> fatto
<krabador> robbocop1966, apri il terminale
<robbocop1966> pronto
<krabador> robbocop1966, entra nella cartella che hai scompattato
<robbocop1966> ci sono
<krabador> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<robbocop1966> finito....serve un post su pastebin?
<jhoonyjoy> ciao a tutti, vorrei fare un dual boot con windows 7 ultimate, ho gia la iso, come faccio? l ho messa su una pendrive e dal bios non me l ha rilevata
<cristian_c> jhoonyjoy, perché non è così che si fa
<krabador> !usbwin | jhoonyjoy
<ubot-it> jhoonyjoy: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jhoonyjoy> sul pc ho solo ubuntu 14
<cristian_c> c'è disk creator
<krabador> robbocop1966, adesso vai nella cartella os, poi nella cartella linux
<jhoonyjoy> provato ma non riesco a fare niente
<cristian_c> jhoonyjoy, spiegati meglio
<jhoonyjoy> allora, al momento ho installato ubuntu 14, quando uso disk creator e devo mettere la iso di windows sulla pendrive non mi rileva la iso, l ho messa sulla iso tramite unetboot
<jhoonyjoy> però prima entrando dal bios con pendrive non me lo ha fatto installare
<krabador> jhoonyjoy, vuoi fare la pendrive di win7 ?
<krabador> prendi in giro?
<jhoonyjoy> si, pero  in realtà gia l ho fatta, non non prendo in giro sono serio
<krabador> jhoonyjoy, e noi seriamente non consigliamo su come fare pendrive con win7
<krabador> è offtopic
<krabador> jhoonyjoy, chiedi in #windows
<jhoonyjoy> almeno potete aiutarmi a capire come faccio ad installarlo da ubuntu? la iso gia ce l ho
<krabador> jhoonyjoy, che tu abbia ubuntu è irrilevante, per installare windows non devi chiedere qui
<jhoonyjoy> ok, sorry
<robbocop1966> krabador, ci sono
<krabador> robbocop1966, gedit config.mk
<Kubudark1kde> cristian_c,  scusa mi puoi aiutare con questo problema : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9672242/
<krabador> robbocop1966, cerchi queste linee http://pastie.org/9812688
<krabador> modificandole in quel modo
<krabador> robbocop1966, come specificato li' nel paste
<jester-> Kubudark1kde: non ci sono i driver per la tua scheda matre
<robbocop1966> krabador, ho cercato le linee che mi hai postato, dove c'era "n" ho messo "y", ho salvato e chiuso il file
<krabador> robbocop1966, bene
<krabador> robbocop1966, adesso torna nella cartella principale che hai decompresso
<robbocop1966> ci sono
<krabador> stacca la usb
<robbocop1966> fatto
<krabador> digita make , e invio
<robbocop1966> su terminale?
<krabador> si, nel terminale devi essere nella cartella che hai decompresso
<krabador> digita male
<krabador> make
<krabador> e invio
<robbocop1966> non so come arrivarci...scusa...
<krabador> robbocop1966, ma hai chiuso il terminale?
<robbocop1966> no, è aperto..
<krabador> robbocop1966, "<krabador> robbocop1966, adesso torna nella cartella principale che hai decompresso " "<robbocop1966> ci sono"   ???
<robbocop1966> mi sono spiegato male...ho decompresso la cartellina nel folder SCARICATI e poi cliccata 2 volte, quindi ho cliccato 2 volte OS e poi 2 volte LINUX e vedo tutti i file che ci sono dentro...
<krabador> robbocop1966, e  gedit config.mk da dove l'hai mandato?
<robbocop1966> ho dato il comando gedit config.mk e mi si è aperto un file CONFIG.MK vuoto...allora dalla cartellina che ho trovato in SCARICATI ho cliccato 2 volte il file CONIG.MK e mi si è aperto come testo...ho fatto lì le modifiche...
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, perché hai digitato il comando in home
<cristian_c> dove il file non è presente
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, ecco perché era vuoto
<krabador> robbocop1966, devi andare
<krabador> con il terminale
<krabador> nella cartella che hai decompresso
<krabador> cosa che avevi detto prima di aver fatto
<krabador> cristian_c, se non sai andarci con il terminale, apri la cartella con il gestore files, premi ctrl l, copia l'indirizzo intero
<krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> digiti cd
<krabador> incolli
<krabador> invio
<enzotib> krabador: lo dici a cristian_c ?
<krabador> cristian_c, sorry
<krabador> enzotib, sorry
<krabador> robbocop1966, ^
<robbocop1966> krabador, ho fatto quello che mi hai detto e vedo: roberto@roberto-00000000000000000000000:~/Scaricati/DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022/os/linux$
<robbocop1966> ora sono dove devo essere?
<krabador> no
<krabador> cd ~/Scaricati/DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022
<robbocop1966> ora sono qui: roberto@roberto-00000000000000000000000:~/Scaricati/DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022$
<krabador> adesso make && sudo make install
<robbocop1966> ha eseguito il comando
<krabador> robbocop1966, pastebin
<robbocop1966> eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672645/
<krabador> robbocop1966, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<krabador> ripeti poi make && sudo make install
<robbocop1966> ecco il risultato dei 2 comandi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672677/
<krabador> robbocop1966, sudo apt-get install build-essential , mi mandi pastebin ?
<robbocop1966> fatto, ecco il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672705/
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, puoi ridarmi lsusb?
<robbocop1966> con la pennetta collegata o scollegata?
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, scollegata non ti vede niente
<cristian_c> quindi collegata
<robbocop1966> giusto, arrivo...
<robbocop1966> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672747/
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, cosa risponde?
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, cosa risponde il comando?
<cristian_c> perfetto
<Nice_hell> ciao
<Nice_hell> come faccio a scaricare i film? mi sono appena iscritta.
<LostInMyHead> che film?
<Nice_hell> qualsiasi.. solo per vedere come funziona questo sito.
<LostInMyHead> questa è una chat di supporto per problemi tecnici con il sistema operativo ubuntu, non so di che film o sito tu stia parlando ma la pratica è illegale, leggiti meglio il regolamento del canale nel topic
<Nice_hell> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<LostInMyHead> Nice_hell: penso di essere stato chiaro
<LostInMyHead> Nice_hell: leggiti il topic del canale, se non sei interessato/a all'argomento sei sul canale sbagliato
<krabador> Nice_hell, dove ti saresti iscritta?
<federico> salve io ho scaricato wine ma non riesco ad avviare il file .exe come mai?
<krabador> !wine | federico
<ubot-it> federico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<LostInMyHead> dovresti provare windows come os...
<federico> ho risolto grazie comunque :)
<krabador> LostInMyHead, limitati a rispondere alle domande dell'utente, con consigli diretti o link ufficiali
<gomo> ciao a tutti, a qualcuno è capitato di vedere il cursore del mouse stoppiarsi?
<gomo> sdoppiarsi*
<MQ> Help! Sto installando Ubuntu ma l'installazione è attiva  da ore e nei dettagli vedo solo errori. Come faccio a interrompere?
<robbocop1966> 'sera a tutti
<robbocop1966> oggi con l'aiuto preziosissimo di krabador e cristian_ ero riuscito a navigare con una pennetta wifi
<robbocop1966> ora ho riacceso il PC e non vedo nessuna rete wifi
<robbocop1966> posso chiedere ancora il vostro aiuto?
<krabador> robbocop1966, iwconfig
<krabador> lshw -C network
<robbocop1966> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9673422/
<robbocop1966> la pennetta usb è inserita, ma adesso il PC con UBUNTU non è collegato via cavo (sto chattando da un altro PC)
<robbocop1966> scusa krabarod ho sbagliato sintassi, lo rifaccio
<robbocop1966> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9673463/
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, va inserito in etc/modules
<cristian_c>  /etc/modules
<cristian_c> echo "rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<finduz> buona sera, qualcuno puo' aiutatarmi a svuotare il cestino?
<robbocop1966> ho dato il comando echo "rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<robbocop1966> come risposta ho ottenuto rt2800usb
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, lsmod
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, cat /etc/modules
<finduz> criststian_c help me
<LostInMyHead> finduz: giraralo, possibilmente in una pattumiera o slila il sacchetto e cambialo con uno vuoto
<finduz> ti sarai perso qualcosa
<finduz> eran file di sistema cancellati dando sudo nautilus
<LostInMyHead> suda nautilus e svuota il cestino
<finduz> ma adesso non vanno via ne da user ne superuser...
<LostInMyHead> se no non sei autorizzato ad eliminarli
<finduz> ci ho provato
<finduz> mi ha aggiunto file1.0 poi file 2.0 poi file 2.2... adesso si e' fermato cosi'
<finduz> vedere il cestino sempre pieno mi inquieta... ho provato a spostarli dove non davano fastidio ma niente...
<robbocop1966> ero disconnesso
<finduz> ecco uno screen del melodramma http://i57.tinypic.com/20uzosk.png
<robbocop1966> cristian, ho dato il comando echo "rt2800usb" | sudo te -a /etc/modules
<robbocop1966> come risposta ho ottenuto
<robbocop1966> rt2800usb
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> robbocop1966, lsmod
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> robbocop1966, ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> robbocop1966, cat /etc/modules
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, prova ad ottenere una connessione che ti permetta di utilizzare il canale in modo utile
<robbocop1966> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9673608/
<robbocop1966> non ho capito la tua ultima frase, cristian
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, che ti avevo dato quei comandi parecchio tempo fa
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, digita: sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, e poi: lsmod
<robbocop1966> hai ragione cristian
<robbocop1966> al momento la connessione sembra stabie
<robbocop1966> ho ottenuto http://paste.ubuntu.com/9673636/
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, almeno copia bene i comandi
<cristian_c> hai digitato sudo modprobe rt280usb
<robbocop1966> caspita, hai ragione
<robbocop1966> ho ridigitato correttamente i comandi
<robbocop1966> ora sono connesso, ti ringrazio moltissimo
<robbocop1966> secondo te al prossimo riavvio potrebbe essere tutto a posto?
<krabador> robbocop1966, riavvia
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, non abbiamo finito
<robbocop1966> ok riavvio
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/
<robbocop1966> allora, ho riavviato senza pennetta
<robbocop1966> poi appena riavviato ho inserito la penneta
<robbocop1966> questa lampeggia e mi dice che sono connesso alla mia rete WIFI
<robbocop1966> ora lancio il comando che mi ha scritto cristian
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, quindi non l'avevi fatto oggi?
<cristian_c> di caricare il driver con modprobe
<robbocop1966> se non lo avete scritto nelle istruzioni che mi avevate dato oggi sicuramente no
<robbocop1966> ora vedo questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9673710/
<cristian_c> robbocop1966, se funziona, non toccare nulla
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, la documentazione che ho seguito è questa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M
<robbocop1966> perfetto
<robbocop1966> grazie ancora a te e krabador, avete una pazienza infinita con noi inespertissimi
<robbocop1966> buona notte a voi
<krabador> robbocop1966, l'importante è che adesso vada
<krabador> buonanotte
<robbocop1966> buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-04
<viceeee> il propietario del floppy e sudo, come faccio a cambiare il propietario?
<viceeee> ubot-it: permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<viceee> devo installare lubuntu 14.04 e mi da la prima schermata poi si blocca e non avvia ne l'installazione ne la live
<viceee> la pendrive il led resta rosso fisso
<viceee> o
<konas> Rciao a tutti Raga! ho 1 problema con xubuntu 15.10. Riassumo! ho un pc assemblato con 2 hdd , 1 da 1T e 1 da 500gb su qui ho messo   Microsoft win 7 kche ho aggiornato a 10. stamani ho installato linux sul primo hhd da 1t   , e fra varie voci avvisava che era stato avviato in uefi e siccomi win l'ho messo senza uefi poteva causare problemi di avvi
<konas> o di os senza uefi , ma comunque ho installato  senza uefi  linux. poi le partizioni -_-.  ho  creato  3 part. 1 di swap, 1 di  mount e 1 di root. ok  tutto liscio il bootloader  non me lo dava , ma appena avviato xubuntu ho dato da konsol  sudo update-grub e all'avvio  ho bootloader dopo 1 serie di bip del computer,  ma l'unico problema è: ke nell
<konas> a home   mi da spazio libero solo 3,9gb!  vorrei  sapere come risolvere questo problema o se devo reinstallare tuto da capo . grazie in aticipo aspetto vostre risp!
<konas> ps su gparted mi da questo
<konas> non riesco a incollare lo screen
<konas> anke se ho fatto con pastebin
<konas> cmq mi da : /dev/sdb1 ext4  /home   4.06Gib
<viceee> lubuntu mi si blocca prima della live, cosa posso fare ?
<cristian_c> viceee: puoi descrivere esattamente tutti i dettagli del problema/situazione, ad esempio
<viceee> ho un pc vecchio pentium 4 1gb di ram, creo la pendrive con ubuntu 14.04 (mio pc) la pendrive funziona ma appena provo ad  avviarla nel vecchio pc dopo la schermata della lingua compare quella dove selezioni se avviare la live o installare qualunque cosa seleziono schermo nero e pendrive led fisso
<cristian_c> viceee: quale lubuntu?
<viceee> 14.04
<cristian_c> viceee: con quale software hai creato l'installer su usb?
<viceee> cristian_c: la pendrive sul mio funziona,  creatore dischi di avvio/unitbooting
<viceee> unetbooting
<cristian_c> viceee: non dare per scontato che ik s0ftware abbia lo stesso effetto su qualunque macchina
<cristian_c> viceee: ogni pc ha caratteristiche diverse
<cristian_c> viceee: ma hai scaricato unetbootin dal software center?
<viceee> cristian_c: quindi potrei fare una prova con xubuntu? o cambiare il creatore dischi?
<cristian_c> ?
<viceee> si dal softer cente, ma ho anche provato a crearla da w7 (peggio ancora)
<cristian_c> viceee: se hai win7 puoi tranquillamente utilizzare universal usb installer
<viceee> cristian_c: non lo conosco adesso lo cerco... e provo
<cristian_c> viceee: se hai ubuntu, c'è un bug, non ricordo se presente anche sulla 14.04, su usb gtk creator
<cristian_c> viceee: quindi, se hai ubuntu, meglio utulizzare dd per il momento
<cristian_c> !usbwin | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<viceee> cristian_c: grazie , ti aggiorno...
<klau> Ciao- Ho un problema con Amule ubuntu. Kad non si connette in nessun modo,continua a dire connessione in corso.
<Carlin0> klau, la rete ed2k è ormai morta e sepolta
<klau> Sapevo che era in stato di abbandono ma fino a poco tempo fa si riusciva ancora ad usare , soprattutto per vecchi file .
<Carlin0> hanno chiuso i server in germania circa 10 anni fa ...
<klau> OK. ma la Kad riusciva ancora ad andare , ora è finita anche quella a quanto pare.
<cristian_c> !chat | klau
<ubot-it> klau: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<klau> Va bene
<klau> Ultima domanda. dalla pagina di Ubuntu.it non riesco ad accedere alla chat,qulcuno sa dirmi il motivo?
<cristian_c> klau: che succede esattamente?
<Carlin0> a me non si apre manco la pagina , avranno dei problemi al server
<klau> la pagina si apre ma è bianca e vuota.
<Carlin0> ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> klau: prova ad accettare i cookie
<klau> Già fatto, ma non succede nulla.
<cristian_c> klau: svuota la cache, riavvia il browser
<cristian_c> oppure, utulizza un client così non hai sicuramente alcun problema
<Carlin0> ma infatti sta usando un client
<Carlin0> non vedo il problema
<cristian_c> klau: magari, comtrolla anche se un qualsiasi adblock è attivo
<klau> Quello che non so è se sto utilizzando il canale giusto per questo tipo di richiesta di aiuto.
<cristian_c> klau: in effetti, non è il canale più adatto
<Carlin0> klau, si ma ti stiamo invitando da mezzora ad entrare in chat
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, controlla quanto ti si è rilevato
<klau> ora provo  a disabilitare adblok. Come entro in chat?
<Carlin0> cmq ti ho detto ha problemi ad aprirsi la pagina potrebbero essere problemi al loro server o alla rete
<akis24> !chat | klau
<ubot-it> klau: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<klau> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> scritto da no non ti piace ?
<akis24> noi*
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> klau: scrivi solo →    /join #ubuntu-it-chat    e dai invio e sarai catapultato in chat qui tutto automatico :)
<viceee> impostazioni di sistema mi si apre da solo  e non si chiude ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> viceee: già installato?
<viceee> cristian_c:
<viceee> cristian_c: no non ci sono riuscito o provato anche con xubuntu non carica si blocca a meta, nel frattempo ho il mio che mi da il problema
<cristian_c> viceee: quale software hai utilizzato?
<viceee> quello che mi hai detto
<cristian_c> ovvero?
<viceee> universal usb
<cristian_c> viceee: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<viceee> non lo so fare
<cristian_c> lol
<viceee> lo so :(
<cristian_c> !md5 | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<viceee> ho il pc che mi si apre ripetutamente la finestra impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> viceee: hai aperto il link?
<gianfry> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<viceee> cristian_c: mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/14398934/
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> viceee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> corrisponde?
<viceee> si
<cristian_c> viceee: esattamente il caricamento si blocca nello stesso punto?
<cristian_c> viceee: esattamente quale schermata rimane fissa sullo schermo?
<viceee> cristian_c:  o 2 problemi il primo e la mia macchina con ubuntu 14.04 che appena apro impostazioni di sistema resta aperto e devo riavviareil pc perché non mi fa nemmeno usare la chat,  per quanto riguarda la installazione di lubuntu/xubuntu, o creato la pendrive con gestore dischi di avvio, con unetbotin, universal usb. la penna funziona nella mia
<viceee>  macchina ,ma nella macchina vecchia si blocca nella schermata lubuntu dove devi scegliere se avviare in live o installare o lanciare il memtest o avviare da hd,  quindi appena scegli lopzione scermo nero di caricamento, e resta li a vita
<cristian_c> viceee: hai attivato il forcepae?
<cristian_c> oppure un banalissimo nomodeset
<viceee> cristian_c: non so cosa siano
<cristian_c> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> viceee: quale os hai attualmente sul pentium 4?
<viceee> niente
<cristian_c> e precedentemente?
<viceee> w7
<cristian_c> viceee: come l'hai brasato via?
<cristian_c> come faceva a girare win7 sul pentium 4?
<viceee> cristian_c: la macchina nasce con xp , o provato il 7 infatti non va
<cristian_c> viceee: il boot da cd di xp attualmente va?
<cristian_c> ma ripeto:
<viceee> cristian_c: si e rotto il cd
<cristian_c> viceee: come l'hai brasato via?
<cristian_c> viceee: il cd di xp?
<viceee> non lo fatto apettavo di avviare la live e ripartizionare
<cristian_c> viceee: quindi xp è ancora presente sull'hdd?
<viceee> se installi il 7 sopra xp lo fa
<viceee> no, xp cancellato da w7
<cristian_c> viceee: ti ho chiesto quale os è presente al momento, e hai risposto 'niente'
<viceee> w7 rotto
<cristian_c> viceee: quindi sei riuscito ad installare win7?
<viceee> si  solo che non ho trovato i driver e a rallentamenti
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> viceee: ok, prova con un forcepae o un nomodeset
<cristian_c> viceee: le pagine te le ho linkate qui sopra
<viceee> e per la mia macchina hai consigli? come mai appena apro impostazioni di sistema resta aperto
<cristian_c> viceee: riesci a chiuderlo dal task manager?
<viceee> mi si apre ripetutamente al centro dello schermo e non riesco ad usare piu niente devo riavviare la macchina, mi e successo da quando ho cliccato su utente
<viceee> su top devo usare kill?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> 'cliccato su utente'?
<viceee> account utente
<cristian_c> viceee: le istanze multiple delle impostazioni vengono create quando sei tu a lanciare l'applicazione?
<viceee> si
<cristian_c> viceee: e che hai fatto in account utente?
<viceee> e non si fermano più
<viceee> volevo cambiare la password.. per questo mi sono accorto del errore
<viceee> al massimo reinstallo.... cmq x ubuntu ho gia provato da f6 a selezionare acpioff, naopic,nolapic, ma non ha funzionato , vado a provare nomodeset...
<viceee> cristian_c: grazie riprovo e ti aggiorno
<cristian_c> viceee: prova anche il forcepae
<cristian_c> viceee: fai anche un'altra cosa:
<viceee> forcepae non c'è
<cristian_c> viceee: hai aperto uno dei link che ti ho passato?
<viceee> forse dicevi fakepae ?
<cristian_c> viceee: la guida si chiama fakepae
<cristian_c> ma l'hai letta?
<viceee> adesso la leggo e la provo
<viceee> cristian_c: devo provare la lubuntu15
<viceee> per vedere se mi da l'errore
<cristian_c> viceee: male non fa
<cristian_c> viceee: ma prima
<cristian_c> viceee: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<viceee> della mia macchina con ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> sì
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14399163/
<luca81> ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare con un problema di connessione wifi?
<cristian_c> viceee: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> viceee: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !aiuto | luca81
<ubot-it> luca81: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14399221/
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14399222/
<cristian_c> deb cdrom:[Lubuntu 14.04.3 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Beta i386 (20150805)]/ trusty main multiverse restricted universe
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> viceee: a che ti serve il ppa di wine?
<viceee> lo installato per usare gli exe ma non vanno quindi lo posso anche togliere
<cristian_c> viceee: non ti serve un ppa per utilizzare wine
<cristian_c> !info wine
<viceee> cristian_c: io non so aggiungere ppa, installo dal softercenter
<cristian_c> viceee: hai diversi ppa installati
<viceee> wine lo installato da li
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<cristian_c> viceee: e poi, perché hai attivato il cd come sorgente software?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro, in versione beta
<cristian_c> viceee: wine si trova tranquillamente nei repository ufficiali, senza chiamare in causa i ppa
<cristian_c> che sono pure instabili
<viceee> ma e possibile che dopo un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  succede tutto questo ?
<cristian_c> viceee: non dal comando in se
<viceee> allora non riesco a capire cosa sia successo
<cristian_c> ma se hai attivato come sorgenti software esterne a caso, è molto possibile
<cristian_c> cosa che hai anche fatto
<viceee> installato steam
<cristian_c> steam e ok
<cristian_c> è
<versilia> problemi di connessione
<viceee> si
<cristian_c> versilia: c'è anche un contesto?
<cristian_c> o è il titolo del problema?
<Carlin0> versilia, sii + generico
<versilia> almeno ho attirato l'attenzione
<versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14399262/
<cristian_c> viceee: prima di tutto disattiva cd-rom come sorgente software
<viceee> cristian_c: come si fa?
<versilia> devo collegare il cellulare a ubuntu 15.10
<versilia> ho provato a forzare tutti i blocchi, ho provato a modificare interfaces, attivare dhcp, ma sto cellulare sembra installato ma poi il suo software non funziona
<cristian_c> viceee: da sorgenti s0ftware
<viceee> cristian_c:  con i ppa che non so nemmeno comè che sono li , mi conviene reinstallare ? e tutto pulito ?
<cristian_c> versilia: tethering?
<viceee> e si ci va da softer e aggiornamenti ?
<versilia> cristian_c: spiega
<cristian_c> viceee: ti conviene il rirpristino di sistema
<cristian_c> non credo serva la reinstallazione completa
<viceee> cristian_c: ma devo fare la copia dei dati ?
<cristian_c> viceee: cd-rom lo disattivi da software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> viceee: dipende da cosa vai eventualmente a fare
<cristian_c> versilia: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tethering
<viceee> cristian_c: indipendente (codice sorgente)
<versilia> cristian_c: no, devo aggiornarlo. il software gira su ubuntu, ma non trova il cellulare perche' le connessioni su ubuntu sono un casino
<cristian_c> viceee: codice sorgente non conta
<cristian_c> !image | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !nm | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> versilia: cosa intendi con 'il suo software'?
<versilia> il software che uso per gestire il cellulare, si chiama sachesi e gira su ubuntu
<versilia> cristian_c: quindi il problema è ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info sachesi
<ubot-it> Package sachesi does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !chat | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<versilia> ma cristian_c devo sapere come configurare la connessione a ubuntu
<cristian_c> versilia: ti ho dato un link
<cristian_c> dov'è speigatp, a meno di smanettamenti, come confogurare il tethering
<cristian_c> i
<cristian_c> da cellulare
<versilia> cristian_c: li ho già fatto tutto, le connessioni mi sembrano ok
<versilia> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14399262/ l'hai guardato?
<cristian_c> versilia: da dove hai preso il comando che hai pastebinnato prima?
<versilia> cristian_c: "You need to initialize TCP/IP connection to your phone with an DHCP client (eg. dhcpcd, dhclient,...) before Sachesi could work
<versilia> "
<cristian_c> una guida relativa a quel software, versilia
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> versilia, sto sachesi è software che non proviene dai repo
<viceee> cristian_c: https://imgur.com/a2qeMDE
<versilia> cristian_c: ma insomma il software funziona, è ubuntu che è scasinato
<Carlin0> se funziona sei a posto direi
<cristian_c> versilia: i comandi li hai digitati tu
<cristian_c> non sappiamo neanche da dove li hai recuperati i comandi
<versilia> cristian_c: il software funzione nel senso che non si può modificare, è ubuntu che ha dei parametri che non vanno, si vede che ho  fatto caisno io
<versilia> cristian_c: Carlin0 non ha senso spostare la discussione su un altro canale se il problema è di ubuntu
<Carlin0> versilia, è software che non proviene dai repo , il senso è quello
<cristian_c> versilia: il software sachesi non è supportato da ubuntu
<jester-> versilia: non essendo una app da repo il problema è della app
<cristian_c> versilia: hai necessità di utilizzare per forza sachesi?
<cristian_c> ito
<viceee> cristian_c: la foto lo postata, ritorno più tardi, grazie mille
<versilia> ma io non posso cancellare tutte le impostazioni di rete di ubuntu per riportarlo alla condizione iniziale?
<cristian_c> versilia: penso di sì
<versilia> cristian_c: e come si fa?
<cristian_c> versilia: esempio, puoi ripristinare il file interfaces
<versilia> cristian_c: cancellandolo?
<cristian_c> e magari disinatallare e reinstallare network manager
<cristian_c> versilia: no, riportandolo alle condizioni iniziali
<versilia> cristian_c: non è vuoto inizialmente?
<cristian_c> nel wiki mi pare sia scritto, ma non sono sicuro
<cristian_c> versilia: no
<versilia> cristian_c: il network menager da dove? da software center?
<cristian_c> versilia: credo un purge a terminale
<versilia> cristian_c: poi senza rete come lo reinstallo?
<cristian_c> da
<cristian_c> versilia: hai l cavo?
<versilia> sintassi=
<versilia> no
<cristian_c> versilia: il pc ha la porta eth?
<versilia> si
<cristian_c> versilia: procurati un cavo
<cristian_c> versilia: in questo modo puoi collegarti alla rete da terminale senza network manager
<cristian_c> via wifi è più complesso
<versilia> cristian_c: ma se disistallo un pacchetto mica lo cancello
<cristian_c> versilia: beh, non propio
<cristian_c> proprio
<cristian_c> versilia: resta quantomeno la configurazione residua
<cristian_c> versilia: col purge dovrebbe essere rimossa
<versilia> cristian_c: ma mi dai la sintassi del purge
<cristian_c> ma non ricordo se era apt-get purge o apt-get install --purge a fare pulizia senza disinstallare altri componenti di sistema
<cristian_c> io nel dubbio do apt-get purge, ma non l'ho mai fatto col network manager
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> versilia: segui il link
<cristian_c> *remove --purge
<ubuntu_> ls
<ubuntu_> ls
<ubuntu_> ciao
<krabador> ls cosa?
<ubuntu_> scusa ho sbagliato
<ubuntu_> p
<Pablito> Salve ho installato da poche ore ubuntu 15.10 quindi sono veramente inesperto
<Pablito> Il problema rilevato ruguarda l'audio che non funziona affatto
<Pablito> Qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi?
<akis24> Pablito: hai provato dalle impostazioni audio ?
<Pablito> si erano ok..
<Pablito> poi ho inserito nel terminale dei comandi che suggerivano su alcuni forum
<Pablito> adesso non mi compare nemmeno l'icona dell'audio.
<akis24> Pablito: apri il terminale e digita  alsamixer  e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image | Pablito
<ubot-it> Pablito: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> usa il primo link Pablito
<Pablito> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/L9qaAM9mRFmomsQBwSVm
<Pablito> scusate se vi ho fatto aspettare..come detto sono inesperto
<Pablito> riuscite a vederla?
<akis24> Pablito: si vede .. spostati con le frecce sui due cursori  line e headphone premi m e poi con le frecce aumenta il volume di entrambe
<akis24> Pablito: poi prova se per caso funziona  altrimenti apri "Preferenze audio"  e controlla su uscita audio sia impostato  " audio interno stereo analogico "
<Pablito> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mK5PC6bRbCOzX9zZppWH
<akis24> Pablito:  prova e riproduci qualcosa  per vedere se funziona
<Pablito> selezionando "cuffie analogiche"-"audio interno" Funziona!!!
<Pablito> Funziona perfettamente!!!
<Pablito> Grazie Mille!!
<akis24> di nulla
<newuser> ciao
<Mr_Pan_handy> ! Ciao | newuser
<ubot-it> newuser: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<newuser> volevo chiedere una info
<newuser> grazie
<Mr_Pan_handy> ! Chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<newuser> ho appena scaricato ubuntu, ma cosa devo fare adesso per aprire il file??
<newuser> l'iso??
<newuser> nn lo riesco ad aprire
<akis24> newuser:  la devi masterizzare  ..
<akis24> !installazione | newuser
<ubot-it> newuser: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<newuser> lo devo passare sulla chiavetta usb??
<newuser> ok leggo
<akis24> newuser: dvd o usb a tua scelta
<newuser> ok grazie leggo i link
<akis24> !iso | newuser
<ubot-it> newuser: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<akis24> newuser: su che sistema sei al momento ?
<newuser> scusa ho un windows
<newuser> ho seguito la guida grazie
<akis24> !usbwin | newuser
<ubot-it> newuser: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<mcfly85> ciao sono nuovo sia del forum che del mondo linux, a chi posso rivolgere domande?
<akis24> !chiedi | mcfly85
<ubot-it> mcfly85: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> newuser: da winz usa il programma indicato al link sopra ..
<mcfly85> ho intenzione di istallare ubuntu sul mio nuovo pc (provenendo da un mac); siccome il pc ha una ssd ed un HDD mi chiederà in corso di installazione su quale disco installare?  non vorrei fare casini?
<akis24> !chat | mcfly85
<ubot-it> mcfly85: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mcfly85> ok
<akis24> mcfly85:  digita   /join #ubuntu-it-chat  e dai invio .. come per magia entri
<mcfly85> invece per installare il desktop kde? lo cerco nel software center ma non lo trova
<akis24> mcfly85:  ti ho invitato in chat ..  kde si usa installare kubuntu
<krabador> mcfly85, kubuntu
<krabador> ma lascia perdere kubuntu 15.10, che kde5 ha ancora strada da fare
<krabador> ovviametne sei libero di provare quello che ti pare quanto ti pare
<krabador> facendo opportune pendrive usb, mandandole in sessione di prova.
<mcfly85> capito
<mcfly85> grazie
<Presumoha> Hola, como ouedo reinstalar la app camera en ubuntu phone
<akis24> eh magari su #ubuntu-es-es  no se habla espanol aqui
<Memmo> hey
<krabador> gabbagabba hey!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> non ci sono piu' gli utenti di una volta
<Mr_Pan> krabador, li fai scappare tutti ...
<krabador> beh, non li chiamo io.
<paolo12345> buonasera, sono nuovo di ubuntu, ho delle domande, chi mi può dare una mano? grazie 1000!
<Carlin0> !chiedi | paolo12345
<ubot-it> paolo12345: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<paolo12345> ho provato a condividere una cartella in rete, ma dal mio mac non la vedo
<Carlin0> mai usato il mac
<paolo12345> al tentativo di connessione esce: "si è verificato un errore durante la connessione al server 192.168 ecc ecc
<paolo12345> e da pc mi dice accesso negato
<Massimo> Buonasera o dimenticato la password di login Como posso fare a recuperarla
<Carlin0> e che fretta
<Massimo> Parlò solo italiano
<Carlin0> meno male
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<antopierro> Buona sera; vorrei istallare Linux, o Ubuntu o Xubuntu.... vorrei chiedere quale consigliate e come si fa ad istallare di modo che io possa scegliere se usare Ubuntu o Windows quando accendo il PC
<cristian_c> antopierro: puoi installare in dual boot
<Carlin0> antopierro, che pc hai ? cpu ram e scheda video ...
<cristian_c> antopierro: ma prima di installare l'os, ti conviene usarlo in sessione di prova
<antopierro> Intel celeron CPU 900 2.20 Ghz 2,0 Gb RAM
<Carlin0> antopierro, lubuntu o xubuntu
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<antopierro> Credetemi; state parlando quasi arabo per me.... non so da dove iniziare; per ora ho scaricato due programmi per leggere i file ISO ed ho scaricato sia Ubuntu che Xubuntu i386..
<cristian_c> antopierro: non devi leggere il file .iso
<antopierro> ho istallato prima ubuntu ma per accedervi devo aprire windows; cosa che non vorrei fasre
<Carlin0> leggi le guide che ti ho linkato per chiarirti le idee
<cristian_c> semmai masterizzarlo o trasferirne il contenuto tramite apposito software
<cristian_c> antopierro: non stiamo parlando di installare ubuntu all'interno di windows
<antopierro> prima cosa da fare?
<cristian_c> antopierro: 1) hai aperto i link?
<antopierro> si requisiti..
<cristian_c> e poi?
<antopierro> niente; ho visto che ho i requisiti minimi
<cristian_c> antopierro: i link dicono solo questo?
<antopierro> bisogna avere il cd
<cristian_c> bene, ce l'hai il cd per lubuntu?
<cristian_c> antopierro: ma sopratutto, hai scaricato lubuntu?
<antopierro> no; non ho niente...
<antopierro> mi dice che devo scaricare ubuntu 15.10 e quello l ho scaricato a 32 bit perchè ha 64 credo che non parta l'istallazione
<antopierro> versione server o dekstop?
<cristian_c> antopierro: se hai un server o un pc desktop, lo sai solo tu
<antopierro> quale è la differenza? ho un Dell Inspiron questo lo so ^_^
<cristian_c> antopierro: se carlin0 ti ha suggerito xubuntu o lubuntu si suppone che tu l'abbia chiesto come consiglio
<cristian_c> ciò non toglie il tuo diritto di provare la versione che preferisci
<Carlin0> Description:  Socket: PGA370, Clockspeed: 2.2 GHz, No of Cores: 1
<Carlin0> questa è la cpu ....
<Carlin0> ubuntu lo vedo un po pesantuccio
<antopierro> allora ho anche XUBUNTU 14.04 dekstop i386
<antopierro> lo devo masterizzare su cd?
<Carlin0> dvd
<Carlin0> !iso | antopierro leggi la guida
<ubot-it> antopierro leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> antopierro: solo lubuntu si può masterizzare anche su cd
<antopierro> e questo lo farò domani lo devo comprare un dvd
<cristian_c> !usbwin | antopierro
<ubot-it> antopierro: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<antopierro> Ho Scaricato Universal USB Installer; ed ho finito di istallare su porta E (recovery 14 Gb) Xubuntu.... ora devo soltanto riavviare?
<cristian_c> porta e?
<cristian_c> antopierro: che cosa intendi?
<antopierro> Browse
<cristian_c> ?
<antopierro> E drive.... no?
<cristian_c> antopierro: quindi hai trasferito il file .iso su usb tramite universal usb installer?
<antopierro> yes
<Carlin0> cristian_c, win gli vede la chiavetta come disco E
<cristian_c> antopierro: se hai finito , fai il boot da usb
<cristian_c> e scegli la modaità di prova
<Carlin0> antopierro, devi anche entrare nel bios e settare boot da usb
<antopierro> e cioè?
<cristian_c> antopierro: hai il manuale del bios?
<antopierro> che cosa è un bios?
<cristian_c> antopierro: è il firmware della scheda madre
<cristian_c> che tutti i pc hanno
<cristian_c> da decenni
<antopierro> interessante....
<cristian_c> antopierro: si suppone tu sappia entrare nel bios
<antopierro> e in pratica, che dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> e che riesca a impostare le principali opzioni
<cristian_c> bios che non è argomento di questo canale
<cristian_c> visto che non c'entra con ubuntu o linux
<antopierro> finora mi avete ,amdato dei link con i quali ho istallato un file immagine dentro il mio pc (giusto?) il quale occupa uno spazio totale di 14 gb di cui 9 sono liberi... quale altro link mi potete inviare per continuare?
<cristian_c> antopierro: sbagliato
<antopierro> doh!
<cristian_c> ti è stato indicato come creare il supporto d'installazione di xubuntu
<antopierro> ATTRAVERSO UNIVERSAL USB
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | antopierro
<ubot-it> antopierro: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> antopierro: consiglio di consultare il manuale del tuo pc
<antopierro> Ma che urlare era per cercare di farvi capire...
<antopierro> non ho un manuale del pc.... è del 2008 questo...
<antopierro> Quando accendo il mio pc mi chiede se usare ubuntu o windows perchè nel 2008 un ragazzo me lo ha istallato... è stato molto veloce e sbrigativo.... come posso continuare con l'istallazione di Xubuntu ora?
<Carlin0> antopierro, devi riavviare , all'avvio leggi che tasto devi premere per entrare nel bios  potrebbe essere f2 o del o altro , una volta nel bios imposti il boot da usb
<antopierro> PS: persi la password ed infine lo cancellai Ubuntu, ma è rimasto all'inizio quando accendo il pc...
<antopierro> ok...
<antopierro> sono ritornato...
<antopierro> ragazzi.... si [ avviato Xubuntu!! icredibile... ora ho problemi con la tastiera pero
<antopierro> i tasti non corrispondonoooooo, ma non c-era bisogno di sapere cosa e- un bios o settare qualche root o boot...
<antopierro> ci sono gia' istallati alcuni programmi.... mi potrestew aiutare a settare la tastiera_
<antopierro> Per iniziare ad usare Xubuntu devo fare degli aggiornamenti?
<antopierro> buona sera, mi potreste aiutare?
<Carlin0> antopierro, è tardi ripassa domani
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-05
<bossa> ciao a tutti ho un problema a montare un disco esterno
<bossa> qualche buonanima che puo aiutarmi a quest'ora?
<bossa> È un disco esterno WD Elements da 1 Tera, non riesco a montarlo
<bossa> ho creato un punto di mount in /media ma poi non so proseguire
<redcode> buonasera
<viceee> account utente non funziona ubuntu 14.04
<viceee> appena clicco iniziano multiscermate persistenti
<jovix> Buongiorno a tutti
<jovix> Avrei bisogno di risolvere un problema e non so se questo è il posto giusto :)
<jovix> Il problem riguarda una connessione con iphone, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi???
<pitagora> ciao non riesco ad avviare il computer con ubuntu
<akis24> 5 secondi quasi record
<sonosoloio> Buongiorno a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | sonosoloio
<ubot-it> sonosoloio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sonosoloio> salve amici, sono un neofita di ubuntu, anche se diversi anni fa ho usato un derivato di linux(mandrake e red hat) e devo dire che questo prodotto è davvero ottimo
<sonosoloio> però ho un piccolissimo problema che non riesco a risolvere
<sonosoloio> non mi funziona il volume del controllo volume con audacius
<sonosoloio> nel senso che posso utilizzare il controllo volume solo di audacius, mentre quello sulla scrivania non fa nessuna variazione
<Carlin0> sonosoloio, ma solo con audacious ?
<Carlin0> ahhhh
<Carlin0> sonosoloio, hai dato un'occhiata a alsamixer ?
<sonosoloio> il controllo sulla scrivania è presente, ma anche se lo pongo a mute, il file continua a sentirsi
<sonosoloio> devo provare con alsamixer, ma.......
<sonosoloio> spesso ascolto una web radio  che usa audacious per riprodurre, e sinceramente non so se funzionerebbe ugule con alsamixer
<Carlin0> io per le radio in streaming uso radiotray
<Carlin0> !info radiotray
<ubot-it> radiotray (source: radiotray): online radio streaming player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 73 kB, installed size 770 kB
<sonosoloio> uhmm!! devo provare con radiotray, può darsi che il problema sia sul tipo di web radio che ascolto
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, si possono agigungere radio ita su radiotray  ?
<Carlin0> certo Mr_Pan io ascolto rds 102.5 radiomontacarlo e altre
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, hai gli stream da passarmi ?
<Mr_Pan> o me li cerco su internet :D
<Carlin0> facciamo in chat però
<Mr_Pan> certo
<DavideSansone> Salve
<DavideSansone> Ho un piccolo problema.. volevo inserire una richiesa d'aiuto su chiedi però mi chiede il tag.. qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<DavideSansone> ????
<DavideSansone> Salve
<DavideSansone> Ho un piccolo problema.. volevo inserire una richiesa d'aiuto su chiedi però mi chiede il tag.. qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<Mr_Pan> DavideSansone, SansoneDavide perchè 2 anick diversi ?!?!
<DavideSansone> per avviare un'altra chat su un'altra scheda..
<DavideSansone> ecco fatto..
<Mr_Pan> DavideSansone, SansoneDavide non ti servono 2  nick ...
<DavideSansone> ok.. grazie
<Mr_Pan> DavideSansone, SansoneDavide spieg abene il problema perchè non si capisce
<DavideSansone> potresti aiutarmi per cortesia??
<DavideSansone> voglio inserire una richiesta d'aiuto tramite il link chiedi. una volta compilata la form mi chiede di inserire il tag.. cos'è?
<DavideSansone> ci sei mr-pan
<DavideSansone> ?
<akis24> DavideSansone: per tag si intende su che sezione destinare la richiesta di aiuto  http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/tags/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<angela> ragazzi buon pomeriggio
<angela> avrei bisogno di assistenza
<angela> chi mi può aiutare=
<angela> ho installato xubuntu su due netbook simili... su uno funziona perfettamente, ma su l'altro gira un po' rallentato soprattutto quando avvio internet (sia con firefox e sia con chromium)
<angela> ho notato che il processore schizza al 100%
<rek> lancia un    sudo ps aux   intanto  vedi un po' che processi lo stanno massacrando
<angela> ho lanciato, ma non mi sembra molto chiaro.,, posso condividere?
<rek> si
<angela> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<angela> root         1  0.1  0.3   6604  3752 ?        Ss   13:32   0:04 /sbin/init spla
<angela> root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    13:32   0:00 [kthreadd]
<angela> root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    13:32   0:01 [ksoftirqd/0]
<angela> root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   13:32   0:00 [kworker/0:0H]
<angela> root         7  0.1  0.0      0     0 ?        S    13:32   0:07 [rcu_sched]
<Kojee> Salve, ho un problema con la lettura di una micro sd
<Kojee> il filesystem della sd è read only
<Kojee> e non riesco ne a formattarla ne ad aggiungere/eliminare file
<Kojee> le icone dei file all'interno della sd hanno un piccolo lucchetto grigio
<cristian_c> Kojee: da quando si è verificato questo problema?
<Kojee> dopo aver cercato di copiare dei file all'interno della sd da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Kojee: avevi smonato il volume in sicurezza?
<Kojee> mi uscivano messaggi di errore per quanto riguarda la copia, così ho preso la sd e l'ho rimossa senza smontarla
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> tipico effetto da smonaggio scorretto
<cristian_c> +t
<Kojee> mi sono accorto troppo tardi di aver sbagliato
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai dati importanti sulla sd?
<Kojee> no
<Kojee> dovrei formattarla infatti
<cristian_c> Kojee: apri gparted
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> Kojee: rifai la tabella delle partizioni
<Kojee> emh, come?
<pac> buon pomeriggio. ho messo questa scheda su ubunti 15.10 DVBSky S960C DVB-S2 tuner è riconosciuto seleziona hotbird 13 ma non trova nessun canale. Devo forse installare qualcosa, purtroppo dalla guida non ci capisco molto.
<cristian_c> Kojee: Dispositivo
<pac> Dimenticavo uso kaffeine.
<cristian_c> pac: 'non trova nessun canale' <- cosa?
<cristian_c> pac: 'dalla guida non ci capisco molto' <- quale guida?
<pac> cristian_c: kaffeine
<pac> cristian_c: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVBSky
<Kojee> tipo di tabella msdos?
<Kojee> a me serve in fat32
<Kojee> quindi penso di si
<cristian_c> pac: dmesg | grep -i dvb
<cristian_c> Kojee: msdos
<cristian_c> Kojee: una volta fatto, crea un'unica partizione fat32
<Kojee> Errore di input/output durante la scrittura
<cristian_c> applica le modifiche
<cristian_c> !image | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> https://imgur.com/VZpoKbG
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14411089/
<cristian_c> Kojee: puoi provare con fdisk
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma occhio alle opzioni
<Kojee> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Kojee: man fdisk
<Kojee> fatto
<Kojee> dopo?
<cristian_c> [ 202.517548] m88ds3103 8-0068: Direct firmware load for dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw failed with error -2 [ 202.517552] m88ds3103 8-0068: firmare file 'dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw' not found
<cristian_c> Kojee: è apparso il manuale?
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai dato un'occhiata?
<Kojee> ma è piuttosto confusionale
<Kojee> sto cercando su internet
<cristian_c> pac: hai notato i messaggi che ho evidenziato?
<Kojee> fdisk mi fa formattare in fat32?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ti può aiutare a creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni sicuramente
<pac> cristian_c: si ho visto che c'è un errore, lo posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai provato semplicemente a ricreare la partizione da gparted?
<Kojee> come hai visto mi da errore input/output
<cristian_c> pac: hai visto anche il tipo di errore che ho evidenziato?
<cristian_c> Kojee: tu avevi provato a ricreare la tabella delle partizioni, giusto?
<pac> cristian_c: firmware?
<cristian_c> pac: esatto
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: e hai ottenuto l'errore durante quest'operazione
<Kojee> si
<pac> cristian_c: nella pagina che ho sgnalato seguo le procedure?
<cristian_c> pac: non l'avevi già fatto?
<Kojee> da fdisk posso eliminare le partizioni già esistenti e ne creo una nuova in vfat, poi da gparted la formatto in fat32
<Kojee> seguo questa strada?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai detto che il problema si verifica quando provi a ricreare la tabella
<pac> cristian_c: mi sono fermato temendo di combinare guai
<Kojee> esatto, sia nel nicrearla che nel formattarla
<cristian_c> Kojee: poi ti ho suggerito di provare direttamente a ricreare la partizione, senza passare per la tabella
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma hai lamentato lo stesso problema
<Kojee> mh aspetta
<Kojee> senza passare per la tabella?
<cristian_c> pac: beh, semplicemente,  recupera il firmware dalla pagina che hai segnalato
<pac> cristian_c: ci provo, eventualmente segnalo errori. grazie!
<cristian_c> pac: poi, lo piazzi nella posizione più opportuna
<cristian_c> pac: il dmesg, quando colleghi il dispositivo, ti dice sempre se il firmware è caricato o meno
<pac> cristian_c: ma va bene se seguo tutti i passaggi indicati?
<cristian_c> quindi puoi verificarlo
<cristian_c> pac: quali passaggi?
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì, ripeto:
<pac> cristian_c: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVBSky
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai provato semplicemente a ricreare la partizione da gparted?
<Kojee> si ma mi da errore
<pac> cristian_c: inizio da sudo su?
<cristian_c> pac: temo tu non abbia letto molto bene
<cristian_c> pac: piuttosto:
<pac> cristian_c: l'inglese!!!
<cristian_c> Kojee: quale errore?
<pac> cristian_c: parto dal download?
<cristian_c> pac: piuttosto:
<cristian_c> pac: verifica di aver installato il pacco firmware dai repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info linux-firmware
<ubot-it> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.149 (wily), package size 28440 kB, installed size 103364 kB
<Kojee> sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubot-it> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.16 (wily), package size 2379 kB, installed size 8056 kB
<Kojee> input/output
<cristian_c> Kojee: anche senza rifare la tabella delle partizioni?
<Kojee> si
<pac> cristian_c: nei drivers non c'è nulla da aggiornare
<cristian_c> Kojee: beh, allora vai di fdisk
<cristian_c> Kojee: almeno per quanto riguarda la tabella
<cristian_c> pac: che c'entrano i driver?
<cristian_c> pac: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<Kojee> non riesco a formattarla
<Kojee> mi dice che è presente un filesystem
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14411240/
<Kojee> un filesystem montato
<cristian_c> Kojee: cosa hai digitato?
<Kojee> avevo dimenticato di smontare la sd, ora ha funzionato
<Kojee> comunque ho digitato questo
<cristian_c> pac: hai installato il -nonfree
<cristian_c> Kojee: funzionato cosa?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ahhh
<Kojee> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/mmcblk0p1
<cristian_c> allora rifai la tabella
<Kojee> il comando mi ha restituito solo questo:
<Kojee> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<cristian_c> Kojee: comunque, ora qual'è la situazione?
<Kojee> provo a vedere con gparted
<pac> cristian_c: invece dovevo installare?
<cristian_c> pac: ?
<pac> cristian_c: dovevo dare solo questo comando  sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> il comando incollato è giusto
<Kojee> mio dio
<cristian_c> ?
<Kojee> da ancora lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> Kojee: rigai la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> f
<pac> cristian_c: allora non capisco cosa ho sbagliato
<Kojee> errore di input/output ...
<cristian_c> pac: non hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> Kojee: è smontata?
<Kojee> si
<pac> cristian_c: quindi va bene così?
<cristian_c> pac: ora ricollega il sintonizzatore alla porta usb
<cristian_c> eventualmente riavvia il sistema
<pac> cristian_c: non l'avevo staccato
<cristian_c> pac: staccalo
<pac> cristian_c: staccato
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai detto che l'errore era dovuto al mancato smontaggio
<Kojee> un attimo che ti incollo l'errore
<Kojee> @paste
<Kojee> n
<cristian_c> pac: riavvia il sistema
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411273/
<Kojee> Questo mi esce su gparted sotto un "Attenzione!"
<pac> cristian_c: e poi attacco la scheda?
<cristian_c> pac: sì
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai detto che l'errore era dovuto al mancato smontaggio
<Kojee> quello su fdisk
<Kojee> avevo la sd montata e formattando la partizione in vfat mi diceva che c'èra un filesystem montato
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai smontato la sd da gparted?
<Kojee> smontando la sd sono riuscito a formattarla
<Kojee> la sd è smontata ora e sono su gparted
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora, rifai la tabella da fdisk
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma il comando che hai dato prima non è fdisk
<Kojee> ah
<Kojee> era insieme alla guida di fdisk
<cristian_c> Kojee: fdisk è un programma interattivo da riga di comando
<cristian_c> Kojee: sudo fdisk /percorso/della/sd
<Kojee> ci sono già
<Kojee> ora sto creando una partizione
<cristian_c> Kojee: pensa che stai facendo abbondantemente di testa tua
<Kojee> primaria
<Kojee> giusto?
<cristian_c> tutto legittimo per carità, beh, ma , come dire..
<Kojee> Scusami
<cristian_c> Kojee: la micro-sd è inserita in una sd più grande?
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: controlla che l'interruttore sulla sd sia nella posizione giusta
<Kojee> intendi il Lock?
<cristian_c> sì
<Kojee> già controllato, è disattivato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: per evitare problemi rifai la tabella da fdisk
<Kojee> devo creare una nuova partizione, giusto?
<cristian_c> Kojee: penso che non stai leggendo
<Kojee> non so come si ricrea una tabella da fdisk
<cristian_c> Kojee: c'è un ,enù interattivo
<cristian_c> menù
<pac> cristian_c: fatto ma continua a non trovare nessun canale
<cristian_c> w: scrive la tabella delle partizioni sul disco
<cristian_c> pac: cosa ti avevo detto di verificare?
<pac> cristian_c: il firmaware
<cristian_c> e come?
<pac> cristian_c: dai repo
<cristian_c> no
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411347/
<pac> cristian_c: con dsmg?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> pac: il dmesg, quando colleghi il dispositivo, ti dice sempre se il firmware è caricato o meno
<cristian_c> <pac> cristian_c: ma va bene se seguo tutti i passaggi indicati?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> quindi puoi verificarlo
<cristian_c> Kojee: ha fatto?
<pac> cristian_c: Direct firmware load for dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw failed with error -2
<Kojee> questo è il messaggio che mi restituisce dopo aver scritto "w"
<cristian_c> !paste | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma ha finito?
<Kojee> si
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411367/
<cristian_c> Kojee: ho visto che serve premere 'o' per creare una nuova partizione msdos vuota
<cristian_c> w serve solo per applicare le modifiche
<cristian_c> [ 210.074670] m88ds3103 8-0068: Direct firmware load for dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw failed with error -2 [ 210.074676] m88ds3103 8-0068: firmare file 'dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw' not found
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411384/
<cristian_c> pac: questo significa che devi scaricarti il firmware direttamente dalla pagina chenhai linkato all'inizio
<cristian_c> pac: ovvero: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVBSKY_S960C
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0xe0678be6. Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.
<cristian_c> Attenzione: il flag 0x0000 non valido della tabella delle partizioni 4 verrà corretto con w(rite)
<cristian_c> mmh, pare fosse corrotta
<cristian_c> Kojee: ora, dopo aver finito , premi w
<pac> cristian_c: scusami ma quale debbo scaricare? http://www.dvbsky.net/Support_linux.html
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411407/
<Kojee> ho aggiunto al precedente cosa mi esce premendo w
<Kojee> (ha finito)
<cristian_c> pac: io di firmware ne vedo solo uno
<cristian_c> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Argomento non valido. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8) Sincronizzazione dei dischi in corso.
<pac> cristian_c: grazie
<cristian_c> Kojee: esci correttamente da fdisk, sempre seguendo il menù
<cristian_c> Kojee: e poi riavvia il sistema
<Kojee> ok
<pac> cristian_c: dovrei incollarlo con sudo nautilus in una cartella di kaffeine o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pac: la posizione giusta è la directory dei firmware
<cristian_c> che c'entra kaffeine con i firmware?
<cristian_c> pac: prima di tutto controlla cosa c'è nel pacco scaricato
<cristian_c> e se sono presenti istruzioni a riguardo
<pac> cristian_c: come faccio a riportartelo?
<cristian_c> ?
<pac> cristian_c: a dirti cosa c'è dentro?
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> ho riavviato
<cristian_c> pac: dopo anni di linux, ancora non sei in grado di farlo?
<cristian_c> pac: nonostante la presenza di abbondante documentazione
<pac> cristian_c: ti faccio una schermata?
<cristian_c> pac: fai un po' quello che vuoi
<pac> cristian_c: ol
<pac> pardon ok
<cristian_c> !comandi | pac
<ubot-it> pac: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Kojee> .
<pac> cristian_c: http://imagebin.ca/v/2SQW3ERlT4su
<cristian_c> pac: c'è una lista di firmware e uno script sh
<cristian_c> l'sh suppongo serva a copiare i firmware elencati
<pac> cristian_c: non vanno bene?
<cristian_c> pac: rendi l'sh eseguibile e lancialo da terminale
<cristian_c> pac: poi incolla l'output su pastebin
<pac> cristian_c: ci provo
<Kojee> emh
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai apetto gparted?
<Kojee> ora apro
<Kojee> ok aperto
<cristian_c> !image | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> http://i.imgur.com/dNs7qgS.png
<cristian_c> Kojee: l'hai rifatta tu la fat32?
<Kojee> no era già fat32
<cristian_c> Kojee: se rifai la tabella, dovrebbe resettarti tutte le partizioni di consguenza
<Kojee> errore
<Kojee> input/output
<cristian_c> Kojee: che hai fatto?
<Kojee> niente
<cristian_c> ?
<Kojee> ho riavviato come mi hai detto e ho aspettato
<cristian_c> Kojee: e da dove è comparso?
<Kojee> poi mi hai detto di aprire gparted
<cristian_c> Kojee: che hai aspettato?
<Kojee> una risposta lel
<cristian_c> Kojee: e da dove è comparso?
<Kojee> quando cerco di rifare la tabella
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma non l'avevi già fatta?
<Kojee> non me la fa fare...
<cristian_c> Kojee: intendo con fdisk
<Kojee> esatto
<Kojee> mi dava errori anche con fdisk
<cristian_c> Kojee: e li hai mostrati?
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: apri fdisk
<Kojee> te li ho copiati prima
<cristian_c> anzi, smonta la sd
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> Kojee: apri fdisk, premi o, poi premi w
<cristian_c> e poi premi p
<cristian_c> Kojee: incolla tutto su pastebin
<pac> cristian_c:  http://imagebin.ca/v/2SQbMcd4KTcW
<cristian_c> pac: hai lanciato lo script da terminale?
<pac> cristian_c: si ma forse l'errore è li aspetta voglio trovarlo da solo
<cristian_c> pac: quale errore?
<cristian_c> pac: ti avevo detto di incollare su pastebin
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411699/
<pac> cristian_c: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> pac: sai come lanciare eseguibili?
<cristian_c> da terminale
<pac> cristian_c: infatti penso di no ma voglio trovare la soluzione
<cristian_c> Kojee: puoi esattamente incollare il comando che hai digitato nel terminale?
<Carlin0> ./eseguibile
<cristian_c> Carlin0: stiamo freschi :D
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411739/
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0p1
<cristian_c> il comando non penso vada bene
<Kojee> quale dovrei usare?
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0
<cristian_c> p1 è il nome della partizione, se hai notato
<cristian_c> Disco /dev/mmcblk0: 7948 MB, 7948206080 byte
<cristian_c> Dispositivo Boot Start End Blocks Id System /dev/mmcblk0p1 8192 15523839 7757824 b W95 FAT32
<Kojee> oh, non l'avevo notato
<Kojee> provo a ripetere le operazioni di prima senza p1 ?
<viceee> o installato lubuntu 14.04 x64,  mi si blocca la grafica,  la parte sx del destop e bianca,  la scheda video nvidia su Ubuntu funziona perfettamente gt 9xxx
<pac> cristian_c: scusami ma dove sbaglio? ./ téléchargements copy-firmware.sh
<cristian_c> Kojee: la tabella riguarda l'intero disco, non una singola partizione
<pac> cristian_c: aspetta forse ho capito scusa!
<cristian_c> Kojee: e fdisk si lancia sul disco, non su una partizione
<Carlin0> viceee, installa i driver proprietari che ti propone
<pac> cristian_c: mi arrendo io scrivo ./ téléchargements/dvbsky-firmware/ copy-firmware.sh e mi dice che è una cartella!
<cristian_c> pac: ti mancano le basi
<cristian_c> di linux
<cristian_c> della shell bash, in realtà
<cristian_c> !comandi | pac
<ubot-it> pac: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<pac> cristian_c: direi di si ma essendo cose che affronti solo di tanto in tanto non ti rimangono in mente
<viceee> http://postimg.org/image/p6thqfcor/    sono dal cellulare
<cristian_c> pac: sì, ma il wiki esiste apposta
<pac> cristian_c: ci riprovo
<cristian_c> no
<viceee> lo fatto  e funzionava bene
<cristian_c> non provare cose a caso
<pac> cristian_c: ma una volta avviato lo script il problema è risolto o ci saranno altri passaggi
<cristian_c> pac: spostati nella directory tramite il comando cd
<cristian_c> pac: devi installare il firmware, tutto qui
<cristian_c> pac: cd /percorso/della/directory
<Kojee> quindi ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> Kojee: stavolta hai fatto correttamente?
<Kojee> si ho tolto il p1
<pac> cristian_c: fatto!
<cristian_c> Kojee: bene, pastebinna tutto
<cristian_c> pac: incolla su pastebin
<viceeee> adesso sono da pc, per fortuna licona del terminale era sulla scrivania
<Kojee> emh, ma devo ripetere o, w e p
<Kojee> ?
<cristian_c> Kojee: non l'hai fatto?
<pac> cristian_c: scusa sono entrato nella directory
<cristian_c> Kojee: da dove l'hai tolto il p1, allora?
<pac> cristian_c: ora debbo dare il comando per lo script
<cristian_c> pac: ora, lancia lo script con; sh nomescript.sh
<Kojee> ho utilizzato questo
<Kojee> sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, e hai aperto fdisk
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: svolgi le operazioni
<Kojee> ok
<viceeee> e come se si e rotto il Desktop
<cristian_c> pac: e pastebinna
<cristian_c> viceeee: di che diamine stai parlando?
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411961/
<pac> cristian_c: abbi pazienza dove sbaglio? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14411980/
<cristian_c> Kojee: smonta e rimonta la sd
<Kojee> era già smontata
<cristian_c> Kojee: smonta e rimonta la sd
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> pac: aggiungi sudo in testa al comando
<cristian_c> Kojee: dopodiché sudo fdisk -l
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412012/
<cristian_c> Errore durante la chiusura del file
<cristian_c> prima erav apparso questo error
<cristian_c> quindi, possibile che le modifiche non siano state applicate
<Kojee> no
<Kojee> non era apparso quell'errore
<cristian_c> Kojee: ti conviene riprovare con fdisk
<cristian_c> Kojee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411961/
<cristian_c> Kojee: per caso, hai gparted anche aperto?
<Kojee> no
<cristian_c> ok
<Kojee> per usare fdisk
<Kojee> la smonto la sd?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ora restituisce ancora l'errore che ho postato qui sopra?
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì
<cristian_c> Kojee: sudo fdisk -l
<Kojee> Si
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kojee> "Errore durante la chiusura del file"
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> Kojee: anche dopo averla rimontata?
<Kojee> provo a rimontarla
<Kojee> anche rimontandola mi da errore
<Kojee> ma è diverso
<Kojee> è quello di prima
<cristian_c> Kojee: ?
<Kojee> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata.
<Kojee> The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at
<Kojee> the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)
<Kojee> Sincronizzazione dei dischi in corso.
<cristian_c> !paste | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> cristian_c: manca forse il comando sudo nautilus? Téléchargements/dvbsky-firmware$ sh copy-firmware.sh
<cristian_c> pac: vedo che non mi hai ascoltato per niente
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412103/
<cristian_c> pac: ti avevo detto di anteporre sudo al comando per lanciare lo script
<cristian_c> . WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8) Sincronizzazione dei dischi in corso.
<cristian_c> Kojee: premi p
<pac> cristian_c: cribbio lo sapevo ma mi è rimasto fuori porca miseria ora riprovo
<Kojee> non compare niente
<Kojee> nel senso
<cristian_c> !paste | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kojee> da smontata usciva la p1
<cristian_c> !paste | Kojee
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412126/
<cristian_c> Identificativo disco: 0xc863d2e5 Dispositivo Boot Start End Blocks Id System Comando (m per richiamare la guida
<cristian_c> molto molto bene
<cristian_c> Kojee: pare che stavolta la tabella sia stata ricreata
<cristian_c> Kojee: una è fatta
<Kojee> buono
<cristian_c> Kojee: ora, esci correttamente da fdisk tramite il menù
<cristian_c> Kojee: poi apri gparted e mostrami una schermata
<Kojee> fatto
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412143/
<Kojee> evviva
<pac> cristian_c: spero di aver fatto giusto ora
<Kojee> ora è tutto spazio non allocato
<cristian_c> Kojee: ottimo
<cristian_c> Kojee: ora sempre in gparted crea un'unica partizione fat32
<cristian_c> Kojee: una volta fatto, applica le modifiche tramite il bottone verde a forma di 'v'
<Kojee> ma no
<Kojee> è tornato come prima
<cristian_c> ?
<Kojee> una volta premuta la v
<Kojee> mi da errore input output
<Kojee> come prima
<cristian_c> pac: probabilmente, il firmware è stato installato
<pac> cristian_c: debbo riavviare?
<cristian_c> Kojee: gparted non digerisce la tua sd
<pac> cristian_c: o dmseg?
<cristian_c> Kojee: fai una cosa, crea la partizione da fdisk
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: e pastebinna
<cristian_c> pac: la scheda è collegata?
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> pac: ricollegala
<pac> cristian_c: fatto staccata e ricollegata
<cristian_c> pac: dmesg
<Kojee> emh
<Kojee> Primo settore
<Kojee> cosa scrivo?
<cristian_c> Kojee: mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> Kojee: pastebinna
<vicee> ma lxde e cosi fragile ?.
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412215/
<cristian_c> vicee: la tua è una domanda da un milione di dollari
<cristian_c> vicee: non dare per scontato che i tuoi problemi siano i problemi di tutti
<vicee> si lo so
<vicee> una jella con la lubuntu :)
<cristian_c> Kojee: predefinito non credo sia sbagliato
<vicee> cristian_c:  sei arrivato a vedere la foto che ho postato ?
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> ok, dovrebbe averla creata
<cristian_c> Kojee: bene
<Kojee> si, l'ha creata
<cristian_c> Kojee: come al solito, suppongo serva premere w
<cristian_c> per applicare le modifiche
<Kojee> mi esce "Errore durante la chiusura del file"
<Kojee> dopo aver premuto w
<cristian_c> Kojee: sto errore sta uscendo un po' troppo spesso
<cristian_c> Kojee: premi p
<vicee> cristian_c:  sei atrrivato a vedere la foto che o postato ?
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> quale foto?
<cristian_c> vicee: hai un problema?
<cristian_c> Kojee: pastebinna
<vicee> cristian_c:   dal cellulare avevo postato la foto del desktop
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412261/
<cristian_c> vicee: mi fa piacere
<cristian_c> Kojee: quindi l'hai ricreata
<cristian_c> la partizione
<Kojee> si
<vicee> cristian_c:  cosa ti fa piacere ?
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412266/
<Kojee> azz
<Kojee> ora non ci resta che pregare
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> pac: il dmesg?
<cristian_c> Kojee: tu cosa premi per uscire da fdisk?
<pac> cristian_c: non è questo?
<Kojee> q
<cristian_c> pac: linkamelo per piacere
<cristian_c> ero uacito
<cristian_c> uscito
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412266/
<cristian_c> Kojee: bene
<Kojee> esco?
<cristian_c> pac: scusa, ricollegala e riposta il dmesg
<cristian_c> Kojee: se hai premuto p, premi q
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> Kojee: ora apri il filemmanager
<Kojee> si?
<cristian_c> Kojee: vedi se riesci a montare la sd dal file manager
<Kojee> si, posso montarla
<cristian_c> vedi se riesci a scriverci
<Kojee> nada
<Kojee> è ancora in sola lettura
<cristian_c> Kojee: mostra una schermata di gparted
<Kojee> http://i.imgur.com/t1vztuE.png
<cristian_c> Kojee: che marca è?
<Kojee> la sd?
<cristian_c> la micro-sd
<Kojee> silicon power
<cristian_c> Kojee: è originale o contraffatta?
<Kojee> non lo so sinceramente
<cristian_c> Kojee: l'hai presa in un negozio?
<Kojee> veramente l'ha comprata un mio amico, non so se da un negozio ma penso di si
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai provato con un altro adattatore sd?
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai provato la microsd su un cellulare o simili?
<Kojee> no
<cristian_c> Kojee: ti consiglio di provare ora con un altro adattatore e anche in un cellukare
<cristian_c> l
<cristian_c> ovviamente, prima smontala
<Kojee> non sia mai me ne dimentico ora >.>
<cristian_c> pac: fatto?
<pac> cristian_c: si arrivo
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412389/
<cristian_c> pac: prova kaffeine
<pac> cristian_c: vado
<Kojee> mi sa che la sd sta facendo il telefono
<cristian_c> Kojee: ?
<Kojee> il telefono non parte con la sd inserita
<Kojee> wtf...
<cristian_c> ah, l'hai dovuto spegnere per inserirla
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora prova un altro adattatore
<Kojee> domanda: ma fsck non risolve niente?
<Kojee> No perchè tempo fa sfogliando pagine di forum l'ho visto nominare
<cristian_c> Kojee: è possibile
<cristian_c> a quanto so fsck ripara il filesystem
<Kojee> mh, allora faccio un tentativo?
<cristian_c> ma tu hai rifatto direttamente tabella e filesystem...
<Kojee> ah..
<cristian_c> Kojee: io prima proverei a riavviare il sistema
<cristian_c> vedere se ci scrivi
<cristian_c> magari prendere nota del messaggio d'errore (che non ho mai visto)
<Kojee> ok, ho riavviato
<cristian_c> vedere se ci scrivi
<cristian_c> magari prendere nota del messaggio d'errore (che non ho mai visto)
<Kojee> non posso scriverci
<cristian_c> ?
<Kojee> file system di sola lettura
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> pac: va?
<pac> cristian_c: penso di si sta cercando e trovando canali, aspettavo che finisse per aver la conferma del buon funzionamento dei canali trovati. O basta così?
<Kojee> https://i.imgur.com/6KewYfS.png
<cristian_c> pac: ladcalo fare
<cristian_c> pac: ma intanto molto bene
<cristian_c> pare che il firmware abbia fatto il trick
<cristian_c> *lascialo
<cristian_c> Kojee: 'mostra maggiori dettagli'
<pac> cristian_c: quindi abbiamo avuto successo o aspetto che finisca?
<cristian_c> pac: lasciagli finire la scansjone
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> in modo di trovare tutti i canali
<cristian_c> pac: esattamente come sulla tv
<Kojee> "Errore nel creare la directory: File system in sola lettura"
<cristian_c> !image | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> cristian_c: ok è solo molto ma molto lento, sarò l'enorme quantità di canali!
<cristian_c> pac: possono essere milioni i motivi
<cristian_c> magari un chip di scarsa qualità o un driver non eccellente
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> oppure il segnale satellitare
<cristian_c> che ne sappiamo?
<Kojee> emh
<Kojee> https://i.imgur.com/6KewYfS.png
<cristian_c> Kojee: è la stessa di prima
<Kojee> mostra maggiori dettagli fa vedere quel messaggio
<cristian_c> !image | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Kojee: scusa
<cristian_c> mio errore
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> pensavo fosse chiuso
<cristian_c> e non aperto
<cristian_c> il traingolino
<cristian_c> :D
<Kojee> ok lel
<cristian_c> Kojee: mount | grep /dev/mmcblk0p1
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> che esce?
<Kojee> bishibazu@bishibazu-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<Kojee> no aspetta
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412628/
<Kojee> esce questo
<pac> cristian_c: ha finito ora devo verificare se ha trovato quello che cercavo, ma i canali che ha trovato sembrano funzionare.
<cristian_c> Kojee: facciamo una prova
<cristian_c> Kojee: rootati temporaneamente
<cristian_c> pac: ok, prova
<pac> cristian_c: no i canali che cercavo non ci sono eppure sono sicuro che sono su hotbird, ma suppongo che questo non c'entri con il firmware.
<cristian_c> pac: penso di no
<cristian_c> pac: ma comunque, prima uscivano 0 canali, ora ne escono parecchi
<Kojee> fatto
<Kojee> sono root
<cristian_c> Kojee: con sudo su o sudo -i, o sudo -s
<cristian_c> ?
<Kojee> sudo -i
<pac> cristian_c: posso provare con w scan a vedere se li trova per escluedere un problema con kaffeine o è una stupidata?
<cristian_c> pac: no, è una buona idea
<cristian_c> pac: c'è una pagina wiki dedicata a wscan
<cristian_c> sul wiki di ubuntu
<pac> cristian_c: ora la cerco
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> !tv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tv'
<cristian_c> !dvb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dvb'
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora
<cristian_c> Kojee: prova a copiare da riga di comando
<cristian_c> in qualità di root
<cristian_c> copia qualcosa con cp (senza sudo) nella sd
<cristian_c> Kojee: sai come fare?
<Kojee> emh, no
<cristian_c> Kojee: proviamo
<cristian_c> Kojee: dimmi percorso sorgente di file che vuoi copiare
<Kojee> allora
<Kojee> copiare da scrivania una cartella
<Kojee> ?
<cristian_c> Kojee: proviamo con un fike
<cristian_c> file
<cristian_c> è più semplice
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: oppure creiamo una cartella
<Kojee> nono, fatto file
<Kojee> un file sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> Kojee: ?
<Kojee> da copiare
<cristian_c> Kojee: qual è il percorso della sd?
<pac> cristian_c: forse sbaglio io ma trovo il comando per il dvb-t ma non per il dvb-s
<pac> cristian_c: non
<cristian_c> pac: ma dove?
<pac> cristian_c: qui ma non capisco http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/W_scan
<cristian_c> pac: sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma hai letto ciò che ho scritto?
<pac> cristian_c: wiki ubuntu non è uguale a wiki linux ops!
<pac> cristian_c: ora cerco
<Kojee> k
<Kojee> Scusa non mi faceva inviare
<Kojee> " /media/bishibazu/6330-3539
<Kojee> ecco
<Kojee> senza "
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora
<pac> cristian_c: è questo? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/Wscan
<cristian_c> Kojee: mkdir /media/bishibazu/6330-3539/miacartella
<cristian_c> pac: yess
<Kojee> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/bishibazu/6330-3539/miacartella": File system in sola lettura
<pac> cristian_c: scusami ma va bene anche per il dvb-s?
<cristian_c> Scanning DVB-S/S2 (Astra 19.2east, vdr-1.7.x)
<cristian_c> $ w_scan -fs -s S19E2 -o 7
<cristian_c> pac: è s o s2?
<pac> cristian_c: dove la trovo questa info?
<cristian_c> Scanning DVB-S (Hotbird, vdr-2.x, 4-port DiSeqC switch, hotbird at port 3)
<cristian_c> $ w_scan -fs -s S13E0 -D2c
<cristian_c> pac: dal dmesg stesso
<cristian_c> Scanning DVB-S/S2 (Astra 19.2east, vdr-2.x, SCR/EN50494 @ CH0/1076MHz/Satpos A)
<cristian_c> $ w_scan -fs -s S19E2 -u 0:1400:A Note: Channel ID (0..7) needs to fit userband frequency. w_scan >=20140102.
<cristian_c> !paste | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zyz> Ciao a tutti, devo installare un dispositivo wifi usb ed essendo neofita nel mondo ubuntu ho delle difficoltà,mi potreste aiutare ad installarla passo dopo passo
<cristian_c> Zyz: hai provato a collegarlo?
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412819/
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, non ti è permesso nanche da root
<pac> cristian_c: non saprei dove cercare http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412824/
<cristian_c> Kojee: digita: exit
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> Kojee: in questo modo ti sloggherai da root
<Zyz> si e non la riconosce. ho il cd di installazione ma inserendolo non si avvia, quindi ho spostato i file in una pendrive ma non so installare i file tar.gz
<cristian_c> pac: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVBSKY_S960C
<cristian_c> Zyz: generalmente, il cd non ti serve
<cristian_c> Zyz: scollegala e ricollegala
<cristian_c> Zyz: poi, digita subito: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: vado a naso suppongo sia s2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412852/
<Zyz> fatto, devo incollare il risultato?
<Kojee> non riesco a trovare neanche una guida per fixare questa sd
<Kojee> sembra proprio essere andata a quel paese
<Kojee> lel
<cristian_c> Kojee: ho un'idea
<Kojee> dimmi
<cristian_c> Kojee: provaa formattare la sd in ext4
<cristian_c> Kojee: e vedi se si sblocca
<cristian_c> in tal modo puoi escludere che sia un problema del tipo di filesystem
<cristian_c> ovviamene ext4 la puoi usare solo su questo pc
<Kojee> da lo stesso problema
<Kojee> input output
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai già provato?
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai provato con altri sistemi operativi?
<Kojee> no, ho solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> neanche winz monta la sd con fat32?
<cristian_c> Kojee: e se la formatti da android?
<Kojee> non ho possibilità di usare windows
<Kojee> mh provo
<cristian_c> Zyz: restituisce un link?
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai detto che il telefono neanche parte con la sd inserita
<Zyz> Sisi
<cristian_c> pac: DVB-S/S2 tuner
<Zyz> Questo qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412886/
<cristian_c> quindi immagino supporti entrambe
<cristian_c> [14199.105399] usb 1-2: Product: 802.11 n WLAN [14199.105404] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: MediaTek
<cristian_c> [14199.105399] usb 1-2: Product: 802.11 n WLAN [14199.105404] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: MediaTek
<cristian_c> [14462.401506] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=148f, idProduct=7601
<cristian_c> Zyz: brutta storia
<Zyz> Mmm perché?
<cristian_c> Zyz: le wifi mediatek sono tra le meno linux-friendly
<cristian_c> danno un sacco di problemi
<Zyz> Ma come,io l'ho acquistata appunto perchè compatibile..
<cristian_c> Zyz: dove l'hai verificato?
<pac> cristian_c: quindi il comando per avviare w scan dovrebbe essere quello indicato nella guida?
<cristian_c> Zyz: che ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> pac: la guida linuxtv che avevi linkato
<cristian_c> pac: credo s hotbird
<Zyz> dalla confezione e dal pacchetto di installazione per linux contenuto nel cd
<cristian_c> pac: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/W_scan
<cristian_c> Zyz: ahh, ci sono i driver linux
<cristian_c> pensavo solo quelli per winz
<pac> cristian_c: dovrebbe essere questo w_scan -f <FRONTEND_TYPE> {-c <COUNTRY>,-s <SATELLITE>} -x >cc-Ttttt
<cristian_c> pac: poco sopra parla di s e hotbird, forse è quello che cerchi, ma non me ne intendo
<pac> cristian_c: country dovrà essere fr sattellite hotbird ma frontend?
<cristian_c> pac: ti conviene domandare in #linuxtv
<Zyz> appunto ti dicevo che non so installare i file tar.bz2/gz ecc
<pac> cristian_c: ok grazie sei stato molto gentile ad aiutarmi!
<Kojee> da android non ha formattato
<Kojee> però ha aggiunto delle cartelle
<cristian_c> Zyz: sono file di archivio, come gli zip
<cristian_c> Kojee: ottimo
<Zyz> ma non basta aprirli per installare.. devo aprire il terminale e digitare?
<cristian_c> Kojee: misteri del filesyatem :P
<Kojee> che ora su ubuntu non risultano però
<cristian_c> Kojee: non saprei
<Kojee> rimane comunque bloccato...
<cristian_c> e non ho più tempo ora
<Kojee> boh, vuol dire che comprerò un'altra sd
<cristian_c> per ora usalo su android
<Kojee> si è sminchiata troppo in profondità evindetemente
<Kojee> grazie per il tempo e la pazienza
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> Zyz: devi estrarre ik contenuto dall'archivio
<cristian_c> come fosse uno zip
<Zyz> ok provo
<Zyz> una volta estratto il file di installazione come lo riconosco?
<cristian_c> Zyz: una volta estratto il contenuto, troverai sicuramente qualche file con le istruzioni per l'installazione
<cristian_c> al massimo dovrai compilare i driver
<cristian_c> ma dipende da cosa c'è dentro l'archivio
<cristian_c> Zyz: mo mi assento
<Zyz> ok,ho trovato un readme ma ci capisco poco
<Zyz> a dopo :)
<viceee> ho reinstallato lubunt ma non mi fa mettere i driver nvidiau
<Zyz> nelle istruzioni per la compilazione trovo: $ tar -xvzf DPB_RT2870_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x.tgz , ma quando incollo mi dice file o directory inesistene.. forse devo sostituire le "x" con qualcosa?
<Mr_Pan> Zyz, al posto delle x.x.x devi mettere il nome del file ... devi leggere il numero di versione...
<Zyz> che sarebbe il numero che c'è nella cartella: DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913 ?
<cristian_c> Zyz: l'hai già estratta
<cristian_c> non ti serve estrarla nuovamente dall'archivio
<Zyz> ah >.< negato proprio!
<Victor3242> Scusate. Mi hanno detto che esiste un modo per provare Ubuntu parallelamente a Windows senza installarlo definitivamente. C'è la possibilità? Se si, come si fa?
<cristian_c> Zyz: tar serve anche a estrarre il contenuto dagli archivi tgz
<cristian_c> !info t<r
<ubot-it> Package tr does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !info tar
<ubot-it> tar (source: tar): GNU version of the tar archiving utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.27.1-2 (wily), package size 190 kB, installed size 760 kB
<cristian_c> Victor3242: si chiama modalità live o sessione di prova
<Zyz> ok,quindi vado avanti con le istruzioni
<cristian_c> Zyz: sì
<Zyz> ok,quindi vado avanti con le istruzioni
<Zyz> Qui cosa dovrei mettere?
<cristian_c> Zyz: ti ho già risposto
<cristian_c> Zyz: sì
<Zyz> 3> In os / linux / config.mk
<Zyz> definire il GCC e LD della macchina di destinazione
<Zyz> definire le bandiere compilatore CFLAGS
<Zyz> modificare per soddisfare le vostre necessità.
<cristian_c> Zyz: la vedo complicata
<Zyz> Anche io ahahah
<cristian_c> Zyz: bisogna capire se c'è un driver alternativo che ti eviti tutto questo
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/422647/how-to-decide-which-drivers-for-ralink-148f7601
<Zyz> l'ho installata su windows e per metterla in funzione c'era da installare realtek e il programma mediatek
<cristian_c> First thing I have tried was to install the drivers from the cd that was attached to it. There I have found this file 2011_0719_RT3070_RT8070_RT3370_RT5370_RT5372_RT2070_Linux_STA_V2.5.0.3_DPO.bz2 and in the readme there was a note for
<cristian_c> qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adapter-installation da un'ulteriore risposta
<cristian_c> *chili
<cristian_c> Zyz: il secondo link mi sembra buono
<Zyz> ok, ci provo.grazie mille
<cristian_c> I suggest you get a temporary internet connection, ethernet, tethered or whatever is available. Then do:
<cristian_c> Zyz: occhio, hai capito la risposta di chili?
<cristian_c> Zyz: al momento navighi con la ethernwt?
<cristian_c> nell'ordine i comandi fanno una cosa del genere:
<cristian_c> 1) installi qualche pacchetto dipendenza necessario per la compilazione
<cristian_c> 2) ti cloni in locale il repository da github per la tua wifi
<cristian_c> 3) entri nel repository clonato e poi compili con make
<cristian_c> 4) installi i driver con make install
<cristian_c> 5) crei una directory per la conf in /etc
<cristian_c> 6) ci copi dentro un file e poi carichi il modulo del driver
<cristian_c> 7) fine
<Zyz> la sto seguendo, spero d riuscirci
<cristian_c> Zyz: poi lui in pratica dice che l'operazione è valida solo per il kernel in esecuzione
<cristian_c> e che dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel sarebbe necessario ricompilare i driver
<cristian_c> Zyz: quindi salva il link che ti ho dato
<Zyz> niente..ci rinunciu!
<cristian_c> lol
<Zyz> miappare questo: E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<cristian_c> Zyz: a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> !paste | Zyz
<ubot-it> Zyz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14413740/
<cristian_c> Zyz: ok, il problema non c'entra affatto con i driver o con il wifi
<cristian_c> hai problemi preesistenti con i repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Zyz: prima di questa storia avevi messo mano all'os?
<cristian_c> Zyz: sudo apt-get install | pastebinit
<cristian_c> oh, scusa, comando errato
<cristian_c> Zyz: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Zyz> ho formattato e reinstallato xubuntu appunto per avere tutto come "nuovo"
<cristian_c> Zyz: sì, ma dopo aver installato, hai messo mano all'os?
<charasia88> buonasera ho bisogno di qualche info, sono nuova
<cristian_c> !chiedi | charasia88
<ubot-it> charasia88: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Zyz> che io sappia no..
<cristian_c> Zyz: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Zyz: digita il comando
<charasia88> ho richiesto aiuto nel forum ma sono lenti nel rispondere. ho problemi con il masterizzatore, mi hanno detto di installare gnome-disk-utility ma non riesco perchè forse non ho nemmeno gnome, anche se non ho capito cosa sono
<Zyz> si, sta caricando
<cristian_c> charasia88: gnome disk utility è preinstallato in lubuntu, per dire
<cristian_c> Zyz: bene
<Zyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14413803/
<cristian_c> !info gnome-disk-utility
<charasia88> ho provato a cercarlo ma non me lo da
<ubot-it> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.2-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 201 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<cristian_c> charasia88: quale ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> Zyz: molto interessante
<charasia88> non ne ho idea :( mi  è stato installato da una settimana al posto di windows 7 quindi non so risponderti
<cristian_c> Zyz: in un terminale, digita: sudo software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> charasia88: sei in contatto con la persona che te l'ha installato?
<charasia88> si ma non credo sappia dirmi che versione è, non c'è un modo per scoprirlo?
<cristian_c> charasia88: certo che c'è
<Zyz> mi si apre una finestra software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> charasia88: premi ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> Zyz: perfetto
<cristian_c> Zyz: posta una schermata
<charasia88> fatto
<cristian_c> !image | Zyz
<ubot-it> Zyz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> charasia88: cosa si è aperto?
<charasia88> il terminale
<cristian_c> charasia88: digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> e premi invio
<charasia88> dice ubuntu
<cristian_c> charasia88: hai ubuntu con unity
<Zyz> https://imgur.com/5cXSnjb
<cristian_c> charasia88: apri la dash (icona di ubuntu in alto a sinistra)
<charasia88> si
<cristian_c> Zyz: fai clic su Altro software o su Aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> charasia88: cerca Dischi
<Zyz> vuoi lo screen?
<cristian_c> charasia88: il sistema è in italiano?
<cristian_c> Zyz: sì
<charasia88> si
<cristian_c> charasia88: se cerchi dischi nella dash, cosa esce?
<charasia88> dischi, creatore di dischi di avvio, masterizzatore dischi brasero
<cristian_c> charasia88: ok, cosa ti serve esattamente?
<charasia88> dischi suppongo
<Zyz> https://imgur.com/E5XnGIm
<cristian_c> charasia88: sì, ok, ma quale operazione devi eseguire?
<cristian_c> qual è ik problema?
<charasia88> il problema è che è come se l'unità dvd non esista, non mi legge alcun dvd e nemmeno me li masterizza, in dispositivi quando apro una cartella non esiste proprio
<cristian_c> Zyz: e in Aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> charasia88: apri Dischi
<charasia88> infatti se vado su dischi, clicco sull'unità dvd mi da il modello ma nient'altro, mi dice nessun supporto
<cristian_c> charasia88: poi, potrai provare anche Brasero
<cristian_c> charasia88: hai inserito un dvd vergine?
<charasia88> in questo momento no, prima si
<Zyz> ci sono entrambe le schermate una a destra e una a sinistra
<cristian_c> charasia88: ok, inserisci un dvd vergine e riprova
<cristian_c> Zyz: quella a sinistra non è Aggiornamenti
<Zyz> niente scusa ho sbagliato io
<Zyz> http://imgur.com/qsHzxLz
<charasia88> mi rileva il dvd vuoto, mi si apre la finestra che dice impossibilemontare disco dvd+r vuoto, la posizione è già montata
<cristian_c> Zyz: molto strano
<cristian_c> Zyz: hai gli aggiornamenti tutti disattivati
<cristian_c> Zyz: 'verificare aggiornamenti automaticamente: mai'
<Zyz> mmm devo attivarli? e aggiornare
<cristian_c> Zyz: come mai ci sono queste impostazioni?
<cristian_c> Zyz: a meno che uno non ci metta mano, dovrebbero essere diverse
<cristian_c> Zyz: attenzione, non devi attivare tutto
<cristian_c> Zyz: attiva tutto, ma NON i proposed
<cristian_c> quindi 1,2,4
<Zyz> non ne ho idea...
<cristian_c> Zyz: poi, invecedi mai imposta un'altra opzione, esempio: ogni giorno
<cristian_c> Zyz: comunque, non attivare mai i proposed , che hanno la tendenza a essere instabili
<cristian_c> tutto il resto è ok
<Zyz> ho messogni settimana e mai notificare nuove versioni ubuntu.. il mio pc non riesce a reggerle trane xubuntu
<cristian_c> e lo puoi attivare
<cristian_c> Zyz: in che senso?
<cristian_c> charasia88: hai provato a inserire il dvd e aprire brasero?
<charasia88> l'ho fatto oggi, è partito, faceva un rumore infernale e poi al 60% mi ha buttato fuori il dvd dandomi errore
<Zyz> ho provato ad installare altre versioni di linux come ubuntu, mint, lubuntu e derivati ma si bloccava anche cambiando i vari driver video.. con xubuntu va bene, ma non vorrei che con una versione più recente si blocchi
<charasia88> adesso ho messo ad esempio un dvd pieno e me lo segna come vuoto, io non capisco
<Zyz> intanto faccio gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> charasia88: il problema lo riscontri solo con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Zyz: che pc hai?
<charasia88> si
<charasia88> ma su opzioni di montaggio non devo impostare nulla di diverso?
<cristian_c> charasia88: a cosa ti riferisci con 'opzioni di montaggio'?
<Zyz> è un pc assemblato di un po' di anni fa.. aveva addirittura xp.l'ho riesumato perchè il mio sony vaio è morto
<cristian_c> Zyz: xhe caratteristiche ha?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda video
<charasia88> sotto volumi ci sono due rotelline, se ci clicco l'unica voce in rilievo è "modifica opzioni di montaggio"
<Zyz> mi ricordi il comando da inserire nel terminale?
<cristian_c> charasia88: in Dischi?
<cristian_c> Zyz: per c0sa?
<charasia88> si
<Zyz> per avere le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> charasia88: il tuo problema credo sia abbastanza raro
<cristian_c> Zyz: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> charasia88: che pc è?
<charasia88> un asus
<cristian_c> charasia88: sì, può avere anche il nome o le caratteristiche, oltre alla marca
<cristian_c> ?
<charasia88> asus x70af
<cristian_c> ok
<Zyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14413989/
<Zyz> comunque.. una volta cambiate le impostazioni sugli aggiornamenti.. risolvo il problema sul dispositivo wifi
<jester-> oilà
<cristian_c> charasia88: hai provato altri tipi di dvd?
<cristian_c> charasia88: altri dischi li riproduce (non vergini)?
<charasia88> ho aperto le opzioni, c'è una voce che dice identificare come..e il nome del mio masterizzatore, però appaiono le voci cdrom e sr0, non è che devo selezionare una di queste?
<charasia88> non riproduce nulla
<charasia88> me li da tutti come vuoti
<cristian_c> product: AMD Sempron(tm) 140 Processor
<cristian_c> Zyz: cpu single core
<cristian_c> 2 gb di ram
<cristian_c> e scheda grafica nvidia
<cristian_c> Zyz: lubuntu più spartano, ma ci gira meglio
<cristian_c> Zyz: intanto riposta la schermata degli aggiornamenti software
<Zyz> l'ho provato e non andava..
<cristian_c> charasia88: è molto strano
<cristian_c> charasia88: quali sistemi operativi ci sono sul pc?
<Zyz> c'è la schermata di installazione aggiornamenti
<charasia88> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> charasia88: quando hai installato ubuntu?
<charasia88> il 28
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> charasia88: l'hai installato tramite dvd?
<charasia88> tramite chiavetta
<Zyz> nel frattempo che si installano gli aggiornameni, sapresti dirmi come mai quando guardo qualcosa in streaming il pc va in stand by nonostante abbia impostato che non deve mai andare in stand by?
<cristian_c> charasia88: e quando l'ultima volta che hai provato il dvd su winz?
<cristian_c> i dvd
<cristian_c> Zyz: credo dipenda 1) dal player
<charasia88> mesi fa
<cristian_c> 2) devi settare per bene nel gestore energia di xfce
<cristian_c> charasia88: temo che il problema possa essere del masterizzatore
<cristian_c> non sono sicuro, ma potrebbe essersi guastato o comunque sia da ritarare il laser o qualcos'altro
<cristian_c> charasia88: il pc avrà circa 5 anni , immagino
<charasia88> si esatto
<cristian_c> charasia88: dovresti assicurarti che il problema non sia del masterizzatore
<charasia88> mi sa che allora mi conviene comprarne uno esterno a sto punto
<cristian_c> charasia88: è una buona occasione per installare windows in dual boot
<CiroN1982> Buona notte, buon anno e buona epifania a tutti
<cristian_c> e avere così doppio sistema sul pc
<charasia88> meglio di no, avevo windows 7 ed è saltato completamente
<charasia88> per questo sono passata a ubuntu
<cristian_c> charasia88: winz può esserti utile in alcune occasioni
<cristian_c> come quesra
<charasia88> già che ci sono volevo chiedere se su ubuntu è necessario fare pulizia di file residui ecc visto che a volte scarico qualcosa
<cristian_c> ma non solo
<cristian_c> charasia88: allora
<CiroN1982> Il pc da dove scrivo, ha subito un'istallazione fatta per errore,cosa si fà per recuperare i file sovrascritti o non visibili?
<Zyz> ho guardato le impostazioni xfce mi sembrano corrette. comunque sta ancora aggiornando
<jester-> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<charasia88> eh ma se non va proprio è inutile, non va nemmeno cambiando sistema
<cristian_c> charasia88: su ubuntu le applicazioni nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi non si scaricano cercandole sul web
<jester-> !palireubuntu | charasia88
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'palireubuntu'
<cristian_c> charasia88: ma le installi dal software center
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | charasia88
<ubot-it> charasia88: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> charasia88: il problema dei file residui è molto marginale rispetto a quello che trovi su windows
<charasia88> ah ok
<cristian_c> e può diventare importante solo dopo molto tempo e molte installazioni/disinstallazioni di applicazioni
<CiroN1982> L'installazione erroneamente fatta è lubuntu su questo pc
<charasia88> solo di applicazioni o anche quando si creano file e si cancellano?
<Guest52458> salve
<cristian_c> Zyz: se disattivi completamente lo standby dalle opzioni energia, ci va lo stesso se inattivo?
<cristian_c> dopo un certo periodo di tempo
<cristian_c> charasia88: la regola è: meno paciocchi e meglio è
<Zyz> si ci va comunque. sono finiti gli aggiornamenti riavvio o nonc'è bisogno?
<charasia88> eh ma io a volte scarico film
<cristian_c> charasia88: e cosa c'entra questo?
<cristian_c> Zyz: riavvia
<cristian_c> Zyz: ma comunque
<CiroN1982> Posso usare PhotoRec?
<cristian_c> Zyz: se va in standby lo stesso. le opzioni non sono ben impostate
<charasia88> che li scarico, li vedo e li cancello quindi è un viavai di files no?
<cristian_c> dico in generale, non riguardo i film in riprouzione
<cristian_c> charasia88: beh, non intendo quelli come file
<cristian_c> intendevo: se paciocchi i file di sistema, facile che l'os vada a scatafascio
<Carlin0> CiroN1982, puoi provare ma se sono sovrascritti è veramente dura
<charasia88> io non tocco nulla del sistema perchè non ci capisco nulla, intendo dire che quando si cancellano i film non rimangono residui ?
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | charasia88
<ubot-it> charasia88: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<silenzioetracce> ciao ragazzi, (lubuntu) ho acceso il pc e vedo il desktop completamente nero senza icone e la tendina che compare quando clicco col destro sulla scrivania è diversa. che fare? mi hanno detto di cliccare sulla schermata di login l'icona in alto a destra dell'OS, ma non è cliccabile per me!
<CiroN1982> @Carlin0 hanno istallato lubuntu su intero hd con windows e file personali sopra, non partizionati.
<CiroN1982> @Carlin0 consigli alternative a photorec?
<Carlin0> nessuna CiroN1982 prova e basta
<cristian_c> charasia88: damquel punto di vista, no
<CiroN1982> ok
<CiroN1982> @Carlin0 da Lubuntu Live o da OS Istallato?
<jester-> CiroN1982: quindi non hai piu ne winz ne i relativi files
<CiroN1982> Installato
<CiroN1982> @jester in mia assenza, hano fatto un casino su questo pc
<jester-> CiroN1982: se scelto usa l'intero hd si è segato tutto il resto, è semplice la cosa
<CiroN1982> @jster- chesuggerisci?
<jester-> CiroN1982: suggerire circa?
<silenzioetracce> mi sapete dire?
<charasia88> ok grazie delle info
<charasia88> buona serata a tutti
<Guest52458> salve, sto riscontrando, nuovamente, problemi con la scheda video dedicata. qualcuno può darmi una mano? sto su ubuntu 15.10
<jester-> Guest52458: che scheda
<CiroN1982> @jester- @Carlin0 per tentare recupero file con Photorec, uso la livecd Lubuntu o quello installato, sempre Lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Guest52458: e sopratutto quale pc
<Guest52458> nvidia m635
<Guest52458> e integrata ho una intel hd4000
<Zyz> ogni volta 3 ore per accendersi.. ma ce l'ho fatta! XD
<jester-> CiroN1982: dubito che riesci a recuperare qualcosa visto che l'installer ha ripartizionato il disco
<Guest52458> fino a poco tempo fa con i driver proprietari riuscivo a switchare la scheda senza problemi
<gigirock> Guest52458, e quale vuoi far funzionare ?
<cristian_c> Guest52458: nvidia-settings dovrebbe permetterti di spegnere la dedicata
<jester-> Guest52458: eh ma che scheda è
<cristian_c> se hai driver proprietari nvidia dei repo
<jester-> ah visto adesso , intel invidia
<cristian_c> altrimenti ci vuole bombalee con gli open
<silenzioetracce> ciao ragazzi, (lubuntu) ho acceso il pc e vedo il desktop completamente nero senza icone e la tendina che compare quando clicco col destro sulla scrivania è diversa. che fare? mi hanno detto di cliccare sulla schermata di login l'icona in alto a destra dell'OS, ma non è cliccabile per me!
<jester-> Guest52458: coi driver invidia dovrebeb fare in automatico lo switch
<gigirock> jester-, non e' detto dipende dall'installazione e dal bios
<jester-> gigirock: eh dovrebbe
<Zyz> da aggiornamento software appare la scritta il software è stato aggiornato.. adesso cosa faccio?
<jester-> silenzioetracce: hai aggiunto qualche ppa o interrotto un aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> Zyz: ti chiede di riavviare?
<silenzioetracce> cos'è un ppa?
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Guest52458> nvidia 635m
<silenzioetracce> interrotto no. perchè mi ricordo che qualche giorno fa mi ha chiesdto di fare un aggiornamento in cui mi diceva che potevano esserci fonti non attendibili (cosa mai successa)
<Guest52458> il pc è un lenovo z500. non capisco perché non funziana più con i driver dedicati.
<cristian_c> silenzioetracce: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<jester-> silenzioetracce: il che vuol dire che hai aggiunto repo foresti
<CiroN1982> !photorec
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
<silenzioetracce> che significa foresti?
<gigirock> estranei
<Guest52458> (comunque sia, anche quando funzionava, unity era gestito con un framerate veramente basso!)
<CiroN1982> Dove trovo photorec?
<Zyz> pocanzi,infatti ho riavviato
<silenzioetracce> mi dice sul terminale: WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<silenzioetracce> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<gigirock> Guest52458, allora partiamo dalla questione skeda...tu lavorerai sempre con la nvidia....
<cristian_c> Zyz: ora ti serviva installare usb wifi?
<jester-> CiroN1982: fa parte del pacchetto testdisk
<cristian_c> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<jester-> silenzioetracce: foresto da forestiero
<CiroN1982> @jester- sudo apt-get install testdisk ?
<gigirock> Guest52458, niente privato e datti un nick
<Guest52458> si scusa, sono un po' imbranato ahahahaha
<silenzioetracce> come faccio a dare il comando da superuser jester?
<jester-> !sudo | silenzioetracce
<ubot-it> silenzioetracce: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Zyz> si dovrei installare usb wifi
<cristian_c> Zyz: allora segui i consigli di chili al link chenho segnalato
<Zyz> ok, speriamo sia la volta buona >.<
<cristian_c> Zyz: se c'è qualcosa che non quadra pastebinna gli output
<cristian_c> Zyz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adapter-installation
<silenzioetracce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14414342/
<Zyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14414395/ questo è ciò che ho fatto
<silenzioetracce> mi sai dire qualcosa jester?
<Carlin0> silenzioetracce, le intel hanno solo driver open
<silenzioetracce> quindi come faccio a risolvere il desktop nero e l'openbox attivato?
<cristian_c> Zyz: mi sembra tutto oo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nemmeno un errore
<cristian_c> Zyz: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Carlin0> silenzioetracce, ma quando è successo questo , e cosa hai fatto prima ?
<Zyz> una volta incollato?
<cristian_c> Zyz: pastebinna
<Zyz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14414465/
<cristian_c> Zyz: rfkill list
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, ma riesci ad aprire un terminale ?
<silenzioetracce> niente di particolare. semplicemente ho scaricato ubuntu.iso e ho fatto doppio click su una versione non finita di scaricare ubuntu.iso.part e mi ha aperto una finestra lxsession dove non ho fatto niente. questa è l'unica cosa diversa che mi viene in mente. poi ho riavviato e le icone della scrivania sono scomparse e il menù a tendina è cambiato ed
<silenzioetracce>  è in inglese.
<silenzioetracce> sì terminale sì.
<jester-> silenzioetracce: openbox è nero di fabbrica
<silenzioetracce> non mi fa aggiungere icone al desktop
<jester-> silenzioetracce: openbox è minimale
<gigirock> allora silenzioetracce dal terminale sudo apt-get update
<silenzioetracce> considerando che non so cos'è openbox. 1. non lho attivato 2. come si fa a disattivare e riavere il desktop normale di prima?
<Zyz> fatto non appare nulla
<cristian_c> !paste | Zyz
<ubot-it> Zyz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> silenzioetracce: eh ubuntu ha il vizio che si mette cose strane di notte a pc spento
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, poi ci devi dire quale e' il desktop normale di prima
<silenzioetracce> in 1 anno di lubuntu è la prima volta che lo fa.
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, se mi segui facciamo qualcosa altrimenti passiamo nel chan chat
<Zyz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14414517/
<silenzioetracce> desktop di base, con le mie icone di prima, niente di strano.
<silenzioetracce> e l'immagine di sfondo...
<gigirock> allora silenzioetracce dal terminale sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Zyz: ifconfig -a
<silenzioetracce> fatto aggiornato.
<cristian_c> Zyz: e poi anche: dmesg | tail
<jester-> silenzioetracce: nel terminale dai: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<gigirock> allora silenzioetracce dal terminale sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> silenzioetracce: cosa risponde
<jester-> gigirock: vedem che de wm ha
<Carlin0> silenzioetracce, ma riesci a fare un paste di un comando ?
<silenzioetracce> Lubuntu
<CiroN1982> @jaster- hanno fatto piazza pulita come dicevi tu su questo pc :(((((
<jester-> CiroN1982: logico
<gigirock> silenzioetracce dal terminale sudo apt-get upgrade
<Carlin0> è sovrascritto
<Zyz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14414558/
<jester-> silenzioetracce: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CiroN1982> ricordo che una volta di facesce recuperare con ubuntu tutti i miei file, sempre tramite terminale :((((((((
<gigirock> Zyz, bene tutto a posto....
<Zyz> quindi adesso il dispositivo usb wifi funziona..?
<cristian_c> Zyz: manca il primo comando
<cristian_c> Zyz: ifconfig -a
<jester-> CiroN1982: ripartizionato e formattato impossibile recuperare alcunche
<gigirock> CiroN1982, photorec in un paio di gg potrebbe recuperare il 10%
<Zyz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14414603/
<cristian_c> Zyz: potrebbe essere ra0
<cristian_c> Zyz: 14.04 , giusto?
<cristian_c> Zyz: iwconfig | pastebinit
<CiroN1982> @gigirock come?
<cristian_c> Zyz: comunque non è attiva l'interfaccia wifi
<cristian_c> Zyz: hai trovato qualcosa nell'applet del network manager?
<Zyz> non ho controllato sinceramente
<cristian_c> Zyz: guardaci
<silenzioetracce> fatto sia update che dist-upgrade, e ora? @gigirock @jester
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, non sono sicuro che ritroverai il tuo desktop cosi' come era
<silenzioetracce> bhè tanto tutti i file mi rimangono comunque nella cartella desktop sì?
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, si direi di si cmq per sicurezza fai un bel backup
<Zyz> potresti rilinkarmi il sito?
<cristian_c> Zyz: che sito?
<Zyz> ho sbagliato chat scusa xD
<CiroN1982> Io vado a letto, buona notte a tutti e buona epifania
<gigirock> ciao CiroN1982
<jester-> CiroN1982: vai a letto che le galline?
<Zyz> buh.. non so dove mettere mano.. ci rinuncio non voglio torturarti pi
<Zyz> più* grazie mille per la tua disponibilià :) troppo gentile veramente
<CiroN1982> @jester- domani ho sveglia alle 8:00 ;)
<jester-> 8 è gia ora tarda
<cristian_c> Zyz: applet netork manager in basso a destra
<silenzioetracce> l'ora è tarda...il fumo già sale dal monte fato.
<cristian_c> non è difficile, al limite stacchi e riattacchi la usb
<silenzioetracce> bè non finisce più la configurazione del desktop di lubuntu....?
<cristian_c> Zyz: ocio però che quando aggiorna il kernel, va rifatta la compilazione
<CiroN1982> @jester- sposto la chiacchierata di la se no diamo fastidio a chi cerca aiuto ;)
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, chissa' cosa hai combinato
<silenzioetracce> infatti ma che è successo?! o_O
<silenzioetracce> l'unica cos ache ho fatto è stato scaricare ubuntu.iso e unetbootin stop.
<silenzioetracce> bo non finisce + qui...
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, e' lunga perche' hai installato a meta' qualcosa... cmq quando finisce non riavviare che dobbiamo vedere quanti ppa hai
<cristian_c> pippia
<jester-> silenzioetracce: se non gli vanno a posto le ossa rinomina le cartelle nascoste nella home .config .gnome .gnome2
<jester-> gigirock: di sicuro lubunru si è messa una marea di ppa a tradimento
<silenzioetracce> rinomino quelle 3 cartelle come?
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, ha finito ?
<silenzioetracce> no
<silenzioetracce> e non voglio aspettare ancora
<silenzioetracce> cmq non ho .gnome ma solo .gnome2
<gigirock> silenzioetracce, e cosa hai fatto hai interrotto l'installazione ?
<jester-> silenzioetracce: se il pc non è decrepito a rimettersi lubuntu impiega 5 minuti
<jester-> che è gia tanto
<jester-> se sta macinando ancora significa che hai sciancato tutto per bene
<Zyz> G R A Z I E! ! ! cristian _c sei stato davvero un grande!!!
<cristian_c> Zyz: risotto?
<cristian_c> Zyz: risotto?
<Zyz> Siiiii con funghi porcini ahahah
<cristian_c> a parte gli scherzi, 8mmagino che wifi vada
<silenzioetracce> no non ho interrotto xò penso di spegnere ora e non ha ancora finito. dice sempre configurazione di lubuntu desktop (0.55)......
<Zyz> sisi, va alla grande ! ora posso spegnere e riaccendere il pc tranquillamente.. o c'è pericolo che                          debba ricompilarequalcosa?
<silenzioetracce> quindi non mi resta che reinstallare lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Zyz: appena il kernel si aggiorna, dovrai ricompilare i driver
<cristian_c> Zyz: come auggerito nella seconda parte della risposta di chili nella pagina
<cristian_c> questo ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel
<Zyz> quindi dovrò reinserire nel terminale i comandi scritt da chili o anche i tuoi?
<cristian_c> Zyz: quelli di chili
<cristian_c> Zyz: i miei erano per ottenere info
<silenzioetracce> oki ciao buona notte e grazie for the support. buon anno nuovo
<silenzioetracce> lascio aperto il terminale e chissa se domattina ha finito...:)
<cristian_c> Zyz: in realtà chili aggiunge alcuni comandi per le compilazioni successive, che suggerisco di annotarti
<Zyz> si infatti chiedevo per questo, così annoto tutto e piano piano spero di imparare anche io :)
<Zyz> grazie grazie grazie
<cristian_c> Zyz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adapter-installation
<cristian_c> salva direttamente il link nei segnalibri
<cristian_c> You have compiled the driver for your current kernel version only. When Update Manager installs a later linux-image, after the required reboot, you must re-compile:
<cristian_c> Please retain the files and these instructions for that time. Glad it's working!
<Zyz> Fatto :) grazie ancora e buonanotte :) :)
<bossa> ciao
<bossa> qcuno mi puo aiutare con i permessi per un disco esterno?
<bossa> gia guardato forum ma non trovo la soluzione
<jester-> bossa senza tribolare usa il filemanger da amministratore
<jester-> bossa: hai unity?
<bossa> fossi capace...
<jester-> bossa: è semplice sai hai unity da terminale digita, sudo nautilus
<jester-> oppure installi gksu e dai gksu nautilus che è piu figo
<bossa> non so se ho unity e non riesco a fare aggiornamenti, ho su un linux mint petra
<bossa> 15
<bossa> o 16
<bossa> quindi vecchio e non mi fa piu fare aggiornamenti o scaricare altro software
<jester-> bossa: non siano pratici di mint, come vedi questo è una canale ufficiale ubuntu
<bossa> eh lo so
<bossa> ma non ho trovato un supporto per mintt!
<bossa> ed essendo una derivata, provo qua
<bossa> di solito tutto funziona uguale
<bossa> intanto provo ...sudo nautilus e basta? tutto li?
<jester-> bossa: mica vero che è tutto uguale, prova con nautilus se non parrte devo scoprire il nome del tuo filemanager
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<bossa> jester: intanto provo
<bossa> il nome del mio file manager dove lo trovo??
<Carlin0> bossa, vedi anche : man chown
<jester-> bossa: boh
<bossa> sudo nautilus: comando non trovato
<bossa> Carlin0 ehmmm che è?
<jester-> bossa: guarda nei menu
<bossa> jester guardo subito
<bossa> file manager = gestione file, giusto?
<Carlin0> yep
<bossa> ecco son li, ma ora?
<bossa> riassumendo: ho una memoria esterna da 1 tera appena acquistata, non funzionava niente all'inizio, son riuscito a cambiare il file system in ext4 e a vederlo (montarlo) ma non ci posso incollare niente dentro
<bossa> e vorrei metterci tutta la mia home per salvare i dati e fare nuova installazione
<bossa> se ho ben capito non ho i permessi di scrittura
<Carlin0> bossa, passa in chat
<bossa> e non so come fare
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> bossa sudo nemo
<gibbie> salve vorrei copiare due partizioni presenti su una sd ad un altra sd
<Carlin0> è difficile fare copia incolla
<gibbie> in teoria dovrei clonare tutto il contenuto presente da una sd all'altra
<gibbie> una è da 4, l'altra da 8
<gibbie> c'è una guida per windows ma i programmi della guida non si avviano usando wine... quindi speravo ci fosse un metodo anche  per ubuntu
<Carlin0> gibbie, fai copia incolla
<gibbie> ?
<Carlin0> su dai non è difficile
<gibbie> veramente non è così semplice
<gibbie> non so se conosci l'emuNAND
<gibbie> ma è quella che devo spostare
<Carlin0> intanto ... non è un problema che riguarda ubuntu in quanto os
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-06
<Zyz> ciao ragazzi, sapete dirmi come faccio a togliere lo standby su xubuntu? ho provato dal gestore di energia xfce ma niente. ho letto che    dovrei andare su sistema  preferenze e togliere due spunte su salvaschermo.. ma non c'è la voce preferenze,che mi consigliate?
<viceee> in softer ed aggiornamenti/altrosofter/ a che servono i partiner di canonical ?
<_klamath_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la scheda di rete, si connette una volta ogni 10 reboot. La scheda è una Qualcom Atheros killer E2200, Ho installato ubuntu trusty con kernel 3.16.0-45-generic, in dmesg la scheda viene riconosciuta e non ci sono errori, se faccio un ifconfig sembra che acquisisca solo ( ? ) l'ipv6 (?), qualche indizio ?
<akis24> _klamath_:  segui qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4496143
<Zyz> Buongiorno a tutti :) il mio schermo va sempre in standby dopo 5 minuti, eppure credo di aver messo le impostazioni giuste (ho xubuntu) vedere da foto impostazioni http://imgur.com/a/JJed0
<cristian_c> Zyz: puoi mostrare le altre schermate?
<Carlin0> Zyz, devi disabilitare lo screeensaver
<Zyz> Sempre del gestore di energia?
<Zyz> eh.. ho provato a disabilitare lo screensaver ma andando in sistema non c'è la voce preferenze
<Carlin0> fai vedere la schermata degli screensaver
<Guest85614> Buongiorno
<Zyz> http://imgur.com/D5NwuRq
<Carlin0> non è questa Zyz
<Zyz> aiutami a trovarla.. non la trovo nemmeno scrivendo screensaver nel campo di ricerca
<Zyz> http://imgur.com/McowDV3
<Carlin0> xfce ha un pannello dove si imposta quasi tutto...
<Carlin0> e anche lo screensaver
<Carlin0> cerca in impostazioni
<fra_> Qualcuno mi da una mano con i driver nvidia? li ho installati, ma su unity mi fa tutto a un framerate bassissimo
<cristian_c> fra_: come li hai installati e su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> fra_: hai intel + nvidia?
<Zyz> http://imgur.com/Qk4S2KI
<Carlin0> Zyz, dovrebbe essere li .. mi sa che hanno cambiato qualcosa
<fra_> <cristian_c>  si ho intell 4000hd + nvidia gt 635m
<Carlin0> Zyz, prova a cliccare ligh locker settings
<Zyz> le ho aperte tutte.. una per una.. l'unica cosa che ha la voce dello screensaver è questa http://imgur.com/McowDV3
<fra_> e sto su ubuntu 15.10 con i driver 352.63, installati dal gestore driver
<krabador> fra_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fra_: glxinfo | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Zyz, se scrivi nel terminale xscreensaver si apre qualcosa ?
<fra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14419058/
<cristian_c> Zyz: quando va in sospensione, al ripristino appare la schermata con la richiesta delle credenziali?
<Zyz> si chiede sempre la password
<krabador> fra_: in nvidia-settings quale scheda è impostata in default?
<fra_> ora la nvidia
<Carlin0> Zyz, ti manca questa http://i.imgur.com/thcpEq8.png
<fra_> con la intel mi va tutto abbastanza bene
<Zyz> scrivendo nel terminale xscreensaver non appare nulla.. (se faccio sudo apt-get install xscreensaver si dovrebbe installare? o faccio update..?)
<Carlin0> !info xscreensaver
<ubot-it> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Screensaver daemon and frontend for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.30-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 532 kB, installed size 2392 kB
<Carlin0> prova a installarlo Zyz
<Zyz> si sta installando
<Carlin0> dopo cercalo nelle impostazioni
<Zyz> installato >.<  adesso c'è. cosa consigli di mettere nelle impostazioni?
<mikimiko> ciao sto installando ubuntu tramite cd che ho preso insieme ad una rivista in edicola ma quando provo mi da errore C:\user\utente\appdata\local\temp\wubi-14.10-rev289.log
<cristian_c> mikimiko: il consiglio è di non utilizzare wubi
<Carlin0> Zyz, http://i.imgur.com/thcpEq8.png
<Carlin0> guarda qui
<mikimiko> ok ora provo grazie
<fra_> krabador, hai notato qualcosa di strano?
<cristian_c> mikimiko: ma di fare un'installazione reale su hard disk,  previo test in sessione di prova
<mikimiko> scusate non sono molto esperta non ho capito bene cosa devo fare
<Zyz> fatto :) grazissime!
<cristian_c> mikimiko: hai scaricato il file .iso di ubuntu, giusto?
<Carlin0> Zyz, di nulla
<cristian_c> mikimiko: 14.10 non è più supportato, scarica direttamente 15.10 o 14.04
<cristian_c> Zyz: funza anche con i film?
<Zyz> un'altra cosa come faccio a rendere italiano mozilla?
<mikimiko> sto installando il 15.10
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Zyz
<ubot-it> Zyz: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Zyz> devo ancora provarlo
<cristian_c> mikimiko: dvd o usb?
<mikimiko> ho un dvd preso da una rivista
<cristian_c> mikimiko: con 15.10?
<Carlin0> Zyz, intendi firefox ?
<Zyz> si firefox XD+
<Carlin0> Zyz, sudo apt install firefox-locale-it
<fra_> Qualcun'altro può darmi una mano con la scheda nvida?
<cristian_c> fra_: necessiti specifiamente della scheda nvidia?
<cristian_c> +c
<cristian_c> al posto della intel
<Zyz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14419148/ è corretto?
<fra_> cristian_c: si, sia per lightworks sia per steam
<cristian_c> fra_: ok
<fra_> cristian_c: il primo non mi va solo con la nvida
<cristian_c> Zyz: hai letto alle pagine linkate?
<cristian_c> fra_: non ho capito bene
<Zyz> No ho fatto sudo apt install firefox-locale-it come mi ha suggerito carlin0
<cristian_c> Zyz: ti era stata linkata la documentazione specifica del wiki
<cristian_c> relativa alla questione
<fra_> cristian_c: lightworks riesco ad aprirlo solo con la nvidia. Ma va lento e scattoso. Stesso discorso su steam, addirittura ottengo migliori prestazioni con la intel
<cristian_c> chiaro
<Zyz> Si, l'ho visto ma intendevo firefox in italiano non il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> fra_: un'idea , considerate le tue esisgenze, è provare con bumblebee
<cristian_c> fra_: in modo da selezionare con optirun le applicazioni da eseguire tramite gpu nvidia
<cristian_c> Zyz: se guardi bene, si parla anche di firefox
<fra_> cristian_c: ah bene, credevo che i driver proprietari mi potessero dare migliori performance
<cristian_c> fra_: e chi lo nega?
<Zyz> Si, hai ragione
<cristian_c> fra_: bumblebee è solo un sistema di gestione della doppia gpu
<fra_> cristian_c: sisi chiaro, però ovviamente con i proprietari mi trovo meglio, se solo non fosse tutto così scattoso
<cristian_c> fra_: non ricordo se bumbleebee supporta solo i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | fra_
<ubot-it> fra_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<fra_> ubot-it: ho già installato i driver nvidia 352, ma tutto va tutto a scatti anche se è usabile
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> fra_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<cristian_c> fra_: ok, va con entrambi driver open e proprietari
<fra_> cristian_c: si ho letto, però se riuscissi a far andare al meglio i proprietari magari poi provo a settare bumblebee
<Zyz> risolto anche questo :) grazie ancora per la disponibilità
<cristian_c> fra_: io la intendo così: hai parlato di unity scattoso
<cristian_c> basso framerate
<cristian_c> fra_: l'idea è di usare la nvidia solo su lightworks e steam
<fra_> cristian_c, si esatto penso sia quello il problema
<cristian_c> fra_: e a tutto il resto, compresa interfaccia unity far lavorare la intel
<fra_> cristian_c, anche su steam e lightworks il framerate è basso
<cristian_c> fra_: sì, ma immagino che la nvidia si metta a gestire anche unity
<cristian_c> mentre usi lightworks
<cristian_c> fra_: l'idea di cui sto parlando è diversa
<fra_> cristian_c: ah forse ora ho capito cosa intendi.
<fra_> cristian_c, non si può comunque alzare il framerate in generale anche su tutto il resto del sitema?
<cristian_c> fra_: optirun dovrebbe permettere la selezione delle applicazioni da affidare alla nvidia
<cristian_c> sgravando il compito su tutto il resto
<cristian_c> fra_: non saprei
<cristian_c> krabador ne sa maggiormente
<cristian_c> fra_: ma con la intel il framerate è basso?
<jester-> 'giorno
<fra_> salve
<fra_> ho scoperto che con la nvidia non ho un problema di framerate ma di video tearing
<jester-> fra_: cioè?
<fra_> jester-, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<jester-> fra_: ciè balla tutto e vedi doppio?
<jester-> cioè*
<fra_> jester-, no! l'immagine sembra spezzarsi
<jester-> fra_: di solito è una questione di fps
<jester-> fra_: che scheda è
<fra_> jester-, facendo il test per i frame sembra tutto ok
<fra_> nvidia gt 635m + intelhd4000
<jester-> fra_: eh ma giocando o vedendo film facile che la scheda vada in tilt
<fra_> con la intel nessun problema, ma ho la necessità di utilizzare al top la nvidia
<jester-> fra_: oppure fa casino con le due schede, che versione di ubuntu usi e con quale driver?
<fra_> 15.10, driver 352.63
<jester-> fra_: hai provato a spegnere la intel con nvidia-settings?
<jester-> e poi a fargli scrivere xorg.conf?
<fra_> si ho provato
<fra_> ora sto sulla nvidia
<jester-> fra_: e non va bene?
<jester-> fra_: il 352 è da repo o da ppa?
<fra_> repo
<fra_> mmmh mi sono accorto che prima ha sovrascritto l'xorg
<fra_> jester-, bisogna riavviare una vota creato un nuovo xorg per renderlo effettivo?
<fra_> jester-, su vari forum leggo che in tanti risolvono settando on su Sync to Vblank in nvidia-settings, ma da me manca quella voce!
<jester-> fra_: comincia a mettere nomodeset
<jester-> fra_: fagli fare un .conf nuovo e riavvia
<jester-> in /etc/defualt/grub aggiungi nomodeset
<fra_> jester-, cioè nomodeset? si appena fatto un conf nuovo
<jester-> sega xorg.conf e fallo fare nuovo
<jester-> fra_: se ancora persiste prova a cambiare diriver
<jester-> driver
<fra> jester-, come imposto nomodeset?
<cristian_c> fra_: parlavi di sync to vblank?
<cristian_c> sicuro sia il tearing?
<cristian_c> fra_: avevi parlato di basso framerate in unity
<cristian_c> fra_: 15.10?
<fra_> cristian_c, si pensavo fosse il frame rate, ma facendo alcune verifiche mi sono accorto che non è quello
<cristian_c> 352.21?
<cristian_c> Added support for G-SYNC with sync-to-vblank disabled. This allows applications to use G-SYNC to eliminate tearing for frame rates below the monitor’s maximum refresh rate but allow tearing above the maximum refresh rate in order to minimize latency.
<fra_> ah bene!
<cristian_c> https://askubuntu.com/questions/691244/how-can-i-fix-bad-screen-tearing-on-ubuntu-15-10-with-an-nvidia-gtx-960
<cristian_c> fra_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4761741
<jester-> fra_: comunque una spiegazione logica potrebbe essere che il driver installato non sia adatto alla tua scheda
<cristian_c> ' Ho provato come dicono ma su nvidia-settings non ho le voci "Sync to Vblank" e "Allow flipping" :/.
<cristian_c> Sui profili sono riuscito ad aggiungere "GLSynctoVblank=true" ma il flipping non riesco a trovarlo...'
<jester-> che non mi pare una scheda scarsa
<jester-> fra_: sul giochino hai modo di fargli visualizzare gli fps e quanta ram ha il pc?
<fra_> ok, seguendo quei passaggi non riesco ad effetuare il login
<fra_> se blocco il file xorg.conf, in modo tale che nvidia non lo modifichi ad ogni avvio
<Carlin0> non credo che nvidia te lo modifichi ad ogni avvio
<Carlin0> al max te lo modifica se apri nvidia settings
<Carlin0> cmq modificare xorg.conf a manina non è un  giochetto
<fra_> Carlin0, si lo rimodifica ad ogni avvio
<fra_> e quindi non rimangono i cambiamenti che faccio
<Carlin0> a me sembra assai strano
<krabador> non viene modificato ad ogni avvio
<Carlin0> eeh me pareva
<cecchini> krabador, non è piu opportuno pensare che non mantiene le modifiche apportate ritornando di default?
<f843d0> A me viene piu` da pensare che ha generato xorg.conf.new tramite Xorg -c, modifica quello, e non lo ha copiato opportunamente in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carlin0> cecchini, è + oppurtuno pensare che l'utente in questione modifichi il file senza i necessari permessi e quindi le modifiche non vengano salvate
<krabador> nvidia-xconfig fa xorg.conf nella cartella giusta
<cecchini> Carlin0, questo dicevo
<krabador> se l'utente non apre con sudo ...
<Carlin0> eh
<cecchini> ah si si ho capito
<krabador> cecchini: si, ma non è una questione di cosa è opportuno pensare
<cecchini> vabbe non è che lo modifica ad ogni avvio ma ritorna di default è diversa la cosa a mio avviso
<krabador> rimane che xorg non viene modificato ad ogni avvio.
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cecchini> krabador, è questione di cosa è opportuno fare :D
<cecchini> per risolvere il problema
<cecchini> krabador, infatti sn d'accordo
<Sudores> ciao gente
<Sudores> come stage?
<cristian_c> !chat | Sudores
<ubot-it> Sudores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sudores> Device     Boot Start      End  Sectors  Size Id Type
<Sudores> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<Sudores> mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ failed: No such file or directory
<Sudores> perchè?
<cristian_c> Sudores: perché cosa?
<Sudores> non mi prendela usb
<Sudores> ho messo la chiavetta nel PC
<cristian_c> chi?
<Sudores> e non riesco a montarla
<Sudores> con il comando MOUNT
<cristian_c> Sudores: sei sicuro che sda sia la 'usb'?
<Sudores> si con fdisk -l mi da quell'indirizzo
<Sudores> dev/sda1
<cristian_c> Sudores: ci sono dischi all'interno del pc?
<Sudores> no
<Sudores> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<Sudores> failed: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> Sudores: e dove sta girando il sistema?
<Sudores> su un router alice agpf voip 2 :D
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Sudores: di quale sistema parliamo?
<Sudores> openwrt
<cristian_c> Sudores: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Sudores> eh lo so :(
<cristian_c> !chat | Sudores
<ubot-it> Sudores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Sudores: se lo sai, perché domandi qui di openwrt?
<Meda> Ciao Ha tutti... Vorrei chiedere come faccio ad istallare dei font scaricati dal sito  da font   su    xbuntu... non trovo cartelle dei font sul mio pc.. Grazie
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Meda: !font | Meda
<jester-> !font | Meda
<ubot-it> Meda: Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<Pensiero> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe una mano su due problemi...
<akis24> !chiedi | Pensiero
<ubot-it> Pensiero: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Pensiero> il primo è che ho installato xubuntu su un computer che aveva windows
<Pensiero> e ora la potenza del segnale wifi è diminuita
<Pensiero> c'è un modo per risolverlo?
<jester-> Pensiero: di solito la potenza la da il router
<Pensiero> si ma è stranamente diminuita da quando ho installato xubuntu...
<Pensiero> prima andava benissimo
<jester-> Pensiero: se riceve scarso o sei lontano e il driver ce gestisce la wifi è un po limitato
<Pensiero> non saprei penso che sia il driver
<Pensiero> perché la distanza dal router è sempre la stessa
<Pensiero> sto in un angolo della casa dove prende poco però prima mi funzionava tranquillamente
<Pensiero> devo aumentare la velocità (RATE) in iwconfig?
<jester-> Pensiero: prova
<Pensiero> anche perché nel router ci sono già entrato e ho messo il miglior canale possibile
<Pensiero> ma niente
<jester-> Pensiero: tanta differenza? facile che sia una il cazzillo icona che non è fedele, navighi bene?
<jester-> Pensiero: http://www.speedtest.net/it/  controlla se la velocità è buona
<akis24> Pensiero: puoi vedere qui in ogni caso http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/43275/configurazione-gestione-del-wi-fi
<Pensiero> tanta differenza no... a navigare navigo bene se sto vicino... se sto in quel punto della casa invece va ad intermittenza
<jester-> Pensiero: fare sempre una copia dei files prima di modificarli
<akis24> Pensiero: puoi provare anche a cambiare i dns prima di applicare altre modifiche
<Pensiero> vedo un attimo il RATE della scheda di rete e vi dico
<Pensiero> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Pensiero> enp1s0    no wireless extensions.
<Pensiero> wlp2s0b1  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"CASA SPECIALE"
<Pensiero>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: F0:84:2F:3A:74:2C
<Pensiero>           Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm
<Pensiero>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<asganaway> Ciao ragazzi volevo sapere chi di voi sa usare l'editor vi, ho installato da poco ubuntu sul pc e quando utilizzo l'editor in instert mode e non mi fa eliminare i caratteri prima del cursore
<asganaway> è come se tornasse in command mode
<cristian_c> asganaway: ti consiglio di leggere la documentazione di vi, se intendi utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> !chat | asganaway
<ubot-it> asganaway: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !vi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vi'
<cristian_c> !editor
<ubot-it> editor is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/EditorDiTesto
<classdoc> free wares
<peppe7> ciao a tutti cosa devo installare sul mio ubuntu 14/04 per vedere i video hevc?Nessun modulo decodifica appropriato:
<peppe7> VLC non supporta il formato audio o video "hevc". Sfortunatamente non c'è modo di risolvere il problema.si sente l'audio ma non si vede nulla
<f843d0> peppe7: non ritorna niente di sensato apt-cache search libde265?
<peppe7> f843d0, Impossibile trovare il pacchetto vlc-plugin-libde265
<f843d0> peppe7: veramente io ho chiesto il risultato di un altro comando, anche se l'obiettivo era il pacchetto che hai menzionato
<peppe7> f843d0, il tuo comando non da risultato
<f843d0> peppe7: significa che nessun pacchetto e` nominato a quel modo
<rasman_net> sera
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | rasman_net
<ubot-it> rasman_net: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<rasman_net> ciao Mr_Pan
<Momo88> Buona sera! c'è qualche anima pia che può seguirmi passo passo per risolvere un problema di istallazione?
<Carlin0> spiega il problema Momo88 e se qualcuno sa ... risponde
<Momo88> devo risolvere il problema della schermata out of range dopo l'istallazione
<Carlin0> devi installare o hai installato ?
<Momo88> ho installato, ora ho rimesso il cd e sono in modalità prova
<Carlin0> si ma spiega il problema perchè non siamo indovini
<Momo88> scusate... dopo aver installato, riaccendo il PC e viene la scritta out of range
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto ?
<Momo88> dello schermo nero con la scritta out of range?
<Carlin0> di quello che è ...
<Carlin0> andiamo per ordine va ...
<Carlin0> Momo88, di che pc parliamo ? cpu ? ram ? scehda video ?
<Momo88> Mainboard model: Asus P4S8L
<Momo88> Bios Manufacture: Award 06/11/03
<Momo88> Video Chipset: SiS315
<Momo88> Video card bus : AGP 4X
<Carlin0> cpu e ram ?
<Carlin0> già solo dalla scheda video posso immaginare che sia un pc abbastanza vecchio
<Momo88> esatto...
<Carlin0> cpu e ram ?
<Momo88> allora cpu 2.60GHz Intel
<Carlin0> il modello non lo sai ?
<Momo88> intel celeron, sono imbranato
<Carlin0> ok ed hai installato ubuntu o qualcosa di + leggero ?
<Momo88> ubuntu
<Carlin0> ammesso che la scheda video sis sia supportata ubuntu per quel pc è troppo , dovresti provare con lubuntu che è più leggero
<Momo88> ci posso installare tor?
<Carlin0> volendo ... a che ti serve ?
<Carlin0> cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica , il motore è lo stesso
<Momo88> voglio verificare chi fa il furbo nelle vendite e cambia i prezzi in base all'origine dell'ip e scrivere un articolo per un giorna
<Momo88> giornale
<Carlin0> l'OS è lo stesso , cambia solo la grafica
<cecchini>                                
<cecchini> buona sera
<Momo88> quindi installo lubuntu e uso OS? Ma cosa è OS, sono molto alle prime armi con linux :(
<Carlin0> Operating System
<Carlin0> google è tuo amico
<Momo88> abbastanza e ti garantisco che ci ho provato
<Carlin0> sistema operativo ... come win ubuntu o altr...
<NEWONE> chiedo scusa per il disturbo sono nuovo, dovrei installare celtx sulla nuova distribuzione la 15.10 ora ho scaricato il file Celtx-2.9.7-64.tar.bz2 ed è nalla cartella scaricati
<NEWONE> poi buio totale
<Carlin0> NEWONE, premesso che qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali ...
<NEWONE> ok chiedo scusa andro sul forum
<Carlin0> un file tar è solo un archivio ,devi scompattarlo e vedere cosa contiene
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-07
<aiuto> Ciao ragazzi ho forzato arresto del pc ed quando lo accendo nn si avvia piu da dextop ma prom dei comandi mi dite che devo digitare x far di nuovo dexto
<aiuto> Ciao ragazzi ho forzato arresto del pc ed quando lo accendo nn si avvia piu da dextop ma prom dei comandi mi dite che devo digitare x far di nuovo dextop
<Guest15415> ubuntu 14.04 tls ho disinstallato draftsight perchè non andava bene, il mouse andava per conto suo.
<Guest15415> nel riavvio il centro aggiornamenti softwarecenter non funziona e neanche si apre. come fare?
<akis24> Guest15415: da terminale  sudo apt-get update    e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Guest15415
<ubot-it> Guest15415: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fingerman> buongiorno a tutti
<fingerman> volevo chiedervi è possibile installare ubuntu da windows con partizione hard disk già creata senza masterizzare su usb o dvd?
<Carlin0> fingerman,  non si può
<fingerman> grazie per la risposta non per obbiezione ma più per curiosità: e se spostassi la iso nella determinata partizione e al boot seleziono quella? il problema è che parto da un netbook senza unità esterna di masterizzazione
<cristian_c> fingerman: hai una minima idea di quello di cui stai parlando?
<Carlin0> e come la booti ?
<cristian_c> fingerman: comemfai a bootare da file .iso?
<cristian_c> il bios lo supporta?
<cristian_c> (.iso è un file che comprime la distro, in sostanza)
<fingerman> cristian_c si chiama canale aiuto o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> si può anche ma devi avere un grub ...
<cristian_c> fingerman: e che c'entra questo?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: essì
<Carlin0> fingerman, fai una chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> fingerman: dubito che il bootloader di winz supporti roba linux
<fingerman> ok grazie
<Carlin0> anch'io
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<stellandia_> ciao a tutti
<Zyz> Ciao a tutti ragazzi :) volevo installare wine ma mi appare questa finestra http://imgur.com/elR35nz se dovessi rimuovere quel driver cosa  comporterebbe?
<cristian_c> Zyz: q4wine?
<Zyz> si esatto
<Zyz> Mi dice la stessa cosa anche con il caricatore di programmi windows wine
<cristian_c> Zyz: e se installi semplicemente wine?
<Zyz> nel center trovo solo questi 2
<cristian_c> Zyz: dallo screenshot non si direbbe
<cristian_c> (primo risultato in cima)
<Zyz> stessa cosa..
<cristian_c> Zyz: il pacchetto di cui parli riguarda opencl
<cristian_c> quihdi a meno che non ti serva opencl...
<cristian_c> anzi le librerie opencl...
<Zyz> scusami.. da neofita quale sono sto proprio a 0...
<cristian_c> Zyz: sudo apt-get install wine
<cristian_c> da riga di comando
<Zyz> e per rimuovere quel drive?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> che drive?
<cristian_c> Zyz: chiudi il software cebter e apri un terminale
<Zyz> driver : nvidia libopencl..
<cristian_c> center
<Zyz> Si.. Così facendo funziona anche       senza rimuovere nvidia libopencl1-304?
<cristian_c> Zyz: hai provato
<cristian_c> ?
<Zyz> http://imgur.com/pgRqWAQ
<gest15141> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14429159/
<gest15141> come gia detto non funziona softwarecenter ne il centro aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Zyz: ?
<cristian_c> gest15141: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<gest15141> non capisco
<cristian_c> gest15141: digita anche questo nel terminale
<gest15141> ok
<gest15141> fatto
<cristian_c> gest15141: posta i link
<Zyz> ho fatto sudo apt-get install wine e mi è apparso questo http://imgur.com/pgRqWAQ
<cristian_c> Zyz: stai installando anche i font microsoft
<cristian_c> accetta l'eula, no?
<Zyz> e come?
<cristian_c> Zyz: scorri il contratto e seleziona ok
<Zyz> ok.. che sono negato... però non lo fa fare xD
<cristian_c> Zyz: premi tab per spostarti tra gli elementi dell'interfaccia
<Zyz> è bloccato...
<cristian_c> no
<gest15141> scusa che intendi pista il link?
<cristian_c> gest15141: se hai digitato il comando, ti verranno restituiti dei link
<cristian_c> Zyz: prova a ridurre la finestra
<cristian_c> non impostsrla a schermo intero
<cristian_c> a
<Zyz> è prorio bloccato il terminale.. non mi fa fare nessuna azione
<gest15141> da terminale: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> gest15141: hai incollato bene il comando?
<gest15141> si
<cristian_c> Zyz: ma la finestra l'hai riportata a dimensione normale?
<Zyz> ok si è sbloccato finalmente.. si sta installando
<cristian_c> !image | gest15141
<ubot-it> gest15141: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Zyz> non la faceva ridurre
<cristian_c> Zyz: eh, no, i pulsanti sulla finestra del titolo servono a quello, come una qualsiasi applicazione
<cristian_c> è un emulatore di terminale, nulla di che
<Zyz> ha terminato :D adesso io mi chiedo se opencl può causare problemi nel funzionamento di wine
<cristian_c> Zyz: l'ha disinstallato?
<Zyz> No...
<cristian_c> Zyz: dubito che apt te l'avrebbe lasciato installato, in caso contrario
<Zyz> ok, grazie sempre :) è da giorni che smanetto con il pc per diverse cose.. poi mi perdo in un bicchier d'acqua
<cristian_c> Zyz: per verificare la compatibilità di wine con le varie applicazioni/giochi windows, guarda sul database di winehq
<marziasorato> ho bisogno di una mano per piacere. Mi è stato installato ubuntu ma da oltre 50 giorni non mi fa gli aggiornamenti. Per piacere aiuto
<krabador> marziasorato, ciao. apri il terminale
<krabador> digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit , invio
<marziasorato> allora, sono un disastro per cui mi devi spiegare  cosa intendi per terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> marziasorato, ctrl alt t
<marziasorato> si è dura. allora ti scrivo cosa mi dice sull'icona di divieto di accesso che è comparsa da un po' e ti ringrazio se hai un mare di pazienzacon me
<krabador> marziasorato, premi ctrl alt t
<krabador> tutti insieme
<krabador> al che <krabador> digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit , invio
<marziasorato> 0k faccio
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo, restituirà un indirizzo web, incollalo qui
<marziasorato> ho dovuto spegnere e riaccendere spero di ritrovarti in linea
<krabador> marziasorato, sempre ctrl alt t
<krabador> <krabador> digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit , invio
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<marziasorato> Ciao, ho chiesto aiuto prima su un problema che ho da tempo. Il siistema non mi fa gli aggiornamenti da oltre 50 gg , mi dice quale errore è in  alto a dx. Mi è stato ora detto di premere ctrl+alt+T ma mi si sono aperti all'infinito  terminali quindi ho forzato la chiusura del pc. AIUTO !!
<krabador> marziasorato,
<krabador> <krabador> marziasorato, premi ctrl alt t
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit , invio
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<marziasorato> mi parli in termini tecnici e credimi che non sono afferrata
<marziasorato> non so dove trovare un tecnico in zona quindi sono costretta a rivolgermi alla chat, per piacere abbi pazienza se puoi
<krabador> tutta la pazienza che vuoi
<marziasorato> grazie
<krabador> ma non posso venire li
<krabador> ad aprire il terminale
<krabador> digitare quei 2 comandi
<krabador> lo devi fare tu
<krabador> altrimenti è inutile anche la chat.
<marziasorato> :D :D tranquillo non credo tu sappia di dove sini.bene, quindi devo ridigitare ctrl alt t contemporaneamente ma se mi si ripropone il problema devo riforzare la chiusura del pc
<marziasorato> ok faccio
<krabador> marziasorato, non devi tenere premuti quei tasti
<marziasorato> nulla
<marziasorato> rifaccio
<krabador> ma premerli una volta sola contemporaneamente
<krabador> se hai ubuntu con quest'aspetto https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/93/Ubuntu_Unity_Keyboard_shortcuts_-_En.png
<krabador> clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra della barra di sinistra
<krabador> digita "terminale"
<krabador> apparirà l'icona
<krabador> ci clicchi
<krabador> copi ed incolli i 2 comandi, uno alla volta, dopo ognuno premi invio
<marziasorato> allora, primo passaggio: mi si sono aperte un sacco di  terminal viola con su scritto :
<marziasorato> marzia@marzia-laptop:~$
<krabador> marziasorato, vodafone wind... quanti provider hai?
<marziasorato> wind e t-mobil che è austriaco
<krabador> chiudi i terminali superflui  e lasciane aperto solo uno
<marziasorato> si fatto, questa volta ho potuto farlo ma la prima volta era impossibile. bon, fino a qua ci siamo. ho aperto la pag che mi hai dato di ubuntu unity ecc, mo che faccio ?
<krabador> marziasorato, ok che non sei esperta
<krabador> ma lo capisci l'italiano ?
<marziasorato> non ho nulla di simile sul descstop
<marziasorato> inzomma ...
<krabador> non sei italiano/a?
<marziasorato> si sono italiana ma rincoglionita !!!!
<krabador> rileggi i messaggi precedenti
<marziasorato> (Y)
<marziasorato> ok
<krabador> nella finestra con marzia@marzia-laptop:~$
<krabador> incolla, in ordine, succeduto una alla volta da invio, le 2 linee che ti ho ripetuto 4 volte
<marziasorato> che cojoni, se digito teminale sull'icona che mi hai descritto mi escono foto ecc
<krabador> hai detto di avere una finestra con <marziasorato> marzia@marzia-laptop:~$
<marziasorato> si
<krabador> smettila di perdere tempo e passa a quanto segnalato
<krabador> stai uscendo dal contesto "inesperto" per entrare in quello della perdita di tempo
<marziasorato> no sono dislessica e leggo lentamente !
<marziasorato> Bon lasciamo stare
<marziasorato> vedo che non hai pazienza
<krabador> hahahah
<krabador> ciao
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<sonoiltuospecchi> ciao ragazzi, è possibile ripristinare un installazione di lubuntu mantenendo tutti i file e i programmi?
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> per uno con sonoiltuospecchi come nick sarà una scemata
<sonoiltuospecchi> l'unico problema che ha è che il desktop è diventato nero e non sono riuscito a ripristinarlo con i suggerimenti dei ragazzi della chat.
<Carlin0> ma hai letto la guida ?
<sonoiltuospecchi> come faccio a capire se il mio sistema è a 32bit o 64?
<Carlin0> avvia in recovery mode e dai il comando uname -a
<Carlin0> e come mai è diventato nero il desktop ?
<sonoiltuospecchi> ignoto.
<Carlin0> se vabbè
<sonoiltuospecchi> il sito di ubuntu oggi è problematico, sbaglio? non carica le pagine.
<Carlin0> cmq leggi la guida  e sistemi
<jester-> minchia la Tesla http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/da-0-a-100-kmh-in-3-secondi-le-reazioni-della-gente/224131/223387?ref=HRESS-4
<sonoiltuospecchi> c'è la guida per il 15.10 e 12.10 ma non per il 14.04
<jester-> sonoiltuospecchi: è uguale
<sonoiltuospecchi> per sapere se ho un 32bit o 64 senza riavviare il pc?
<jester-> sonoiltuospecchi: get_conf LONG_BIT
<jester-> sonoiltuospecchi: getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> il secondo
<sonoiltuospecchi> thx
<sonoiltuospecchi> ubuntu mate è leggero quanto lubuntu?
<jester->  mai usato
<sonoiltuospecchi> non parte il download su ubuntu.it
<jester-> !download | sonoiltuospecchi
<ubot-it> sonoiltuospecchi: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<sonoiltuospecchi> scelgo releases in cdimage?
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<sonoiltuospecchi> ok grazie
<sonoiltuospecchi> se invece volessi installare xubuntu al posto di lubuntu e mantenere i file è possibile con lo stesso processo di reinstallazione?
<jester-> yess
<sonoiltuospecchi> ok quindi faccio partire xubuntu da chiavetta e faccio reinstalla? ma quindi che versione scelgo?
<sonoiltuospecchi> i programmi chiaramente spariranno essendo un'altra derivate?
<jester-> spariscono in quanto il sistema viene sovrasritto ma reinstallandoli li avrai gia impostati
<jester-> e tutti i programmi funzano con qualsiasi ambiente grafico
<jester-> i repo sono comuni
<krabador> la base l'è la stess per tutt'
<user_> c'è un canale di aiuto per android?
<krabador> e come ci sei arrivato qui se cerchi aiuto per android?
<user_> boooo a tentativi
<user_> :-)
<krabador> tipo?
<user_> ho aperto  lubuntu software center e ho installato questa chat
<user_> sperando che ci sia un canale per hel android
<ragazziragazze> ho installato xampp ma quando digito localhost sul browser mi esce la pagina apache ubuntu default page e non la pagina di xampp come indicato sulla guidawiki.?
<jester-> eeh ti conosciamo mascherina?
<ragazziragazze> no ho appena scritto.
<jester-> gia finito di ripristinare?
<ragazziragazze> ho installato xampp ma quando digito localhost sul browser mi esce la pagina apache ubuntu default page e non la pagina di xampp come indicato sulla guidawiki.?
<Guest42095> ciao , mi date una mano ad installare/aggiornare adobe flash player (tar.gz) ?
<krabador> Guest42095, che ubuntu?
<Guest42095> <krabador>12.04 lts
<krabador> Guest42095, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest42095> <krabador>tutto qui, non devo scaricare la nuova versione?
<krabador> no
<enzotib> se il problema è che un sito ti dice che flash è vecchio, c'è poco da fare se non passare a chrome oppure a chromium+pepperflashplugin
<Guest42095> <krabador>grazie
<krabador> per linux, questa  11.2.202.559ubuntu0.12.04.1 , nel caso di precise, è l'ultima versione supportata
<krabador> installando chrome si puo' usare flash interno
<krabador> aggiornato all'ultima versione
<krabador> con chromium, si deve installare pepperflashplugin-nonfree, come dice enzotib
<Guest42095> ,mi dice che flashplugin-installer è già alla versione più recente. ???  che dite?
<krabador> che sei alla versione piu' recente.
<Guest42095> :D   evvivaaaaa!!!
<krabador> quanto entusiasmo, per una 11.x ...
<enzotib> che è sempre la 11.2
<krabador> l'ultima versione ufficialmente supportata per linux, al di la di ubuntu, è 11.2.202
<krabador> flash è arrivato alla 20.0.0
<krabador> per usarla su linux, o installi chrome , o chromium e pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Guest42095> provo a scaricare chrom , vediamoo se cambia qualcosa
<Guest42095> che diferenza c'è tra chrome e chromium???
<krabador> cosa ti allarma a tal punto da usare 3 punti interrogativi?
<krabador> Guest42095, chrome contiene software non libero all'interno, chromium è solo la componente software libero
<enzotib> krabador: i punti interrogativi non si pagano
<Guest42095> c'ho il tremore,,allora giù di puntini
<krabador> Guest42095, non c'è niente da tremare, o installi chrome , o chromium con il plugin pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> per usare realmente l'ultimo flash
<krabador> altrimenti ti devi accontentare di 11.2.202.559ubuntu0.12.04.1
<krabador> e firefox
<Guest42095> si trova in software center crome?
<Guest42095> no. c'è chromium.
<krabador> Guest42095, per ubuntu 12.04 , chromium è rimasto a 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~pkg917
<krabador> mentre la versione attuale è 47.0.2526.73
<Guest42095> grazie, invece  c'ho un'altro problema. quando cerco di passare al windovs dalla grub, mi da : error:invalid arch independent ELF magic
<krabador> Guest42095, e non puoi installare pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> Guest42095, spero che prima di pensare ad altro, ti siano chiari determinati punti
<Guest42095> e poi : error: invalid EFI file path
<Guest42095> si si
<krabador> hai la lista della spesa?
<Guest42095> se vuoi?
<Guest42095> a parte gli scherzi, da un po di tempo che mi da sto errore.
<krabador> Guest42095, hai uefi?
<Guest42095> <krabador>credo di si, era un windows 8
<krabador> e da quando hai il problema?
<Guest42095> all'inizio funzionava . non saprei esattamente...5/6 mesi
<Guest42095> non uso windows
<Guest42095> però a volte serve
<Guest42095> mi sa che firefox va in pensione questo giro
<Guest42095> chrome è decisamente più sveglio
<krabador> Guest42095, apri il terminale
<Guest42095> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante dal secondo comando
<Guest42095> Lenovo-H520:~$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Guest42095> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Guest42095> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14431617/
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<krabador> parted -l | pastebinit
<enzotib> con sudo
<Guest42095> <enzotib>sudo davanti a che comando?
<krabador> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Guest42095> ok
<krabador> that's
<enzotib> Guest42095: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<enzotib> ah, già detto
<krabador> Guest42095, puoi fare copia/incolla invio
<krabador> ed incollare qui i link
<Guest42095> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14431617/
<Guest42095> puzzola@puzzola-Lenovo-H520:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<Guest42095> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14431668/
<Guest42095> puzzola@puzzola-Lenovo-H520:~$ sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Guest42095> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14431674/
<Guest42095> chiedo scusa mi devo assentare per un oretta (lavoro), lascio aperta la chat. a dopo cmq grazie per il supporto
<Guest71463> ciao a tutti scrivo per un problema relativo all'installazione di ubuntu sul mio portatile. il problema è il seguente: dopo l'avvio di gnu e dopo  aver selezionato 'try  ubuntu...' la schermata  diventa nera senza poi progredire. l'installazione è per sistemi efi e  l'iso è stata montata su un supporto usb (modalità  gpt)
<Guest71463> ah credo sia importante il pc disponde di doppia scheda video
<Carlin0> Guest71463, dacci le caratteristiche del pc , cpu ram schede vide etc
<Guest71463> i7 5gen 8gb ram nvidia una e intel hd l'altra
<Carlin0> Guest71463, come hai creato la chiavetta usb ?
<krabador> 15.10 ?
<Guest71463> si
<Guest71463> con rufus
<Guest71463> formatta e fa tutto lui
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest71463
<ubot-it> Guest71463: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> usa questo
<krabador> scarica questo, formatta la pendrive e rifalla
<Guest71463> ah ok
<krabador> al che , verifica quante e quali opzioni di boot hai , con uefi abilitato e con uefi disabilitato
<Guest71463> ora provo subito allora
<Guest71463> non ho capito la parte di abilitare uefi o no
<Guest71463> cioè so che il mio è uefi quindi devo mettere gpt (seguendo la guida)
<krabador> 15.10 supporta uefi
<krabador> ubuntu supporta uefi da 14.10
<krabador> a meno che uefi non sia implementato nella macchina in modo particolare
<krabador> cosa purtroppo possiibile in quanto i produttori fanno come voglioo
<Guest71463> ah okok
<Guest71463> sto eseguendo universal usb
<Guest71463> nel montare l'iso esegue automaticamente mbr
<Guest71463> è normale?
<krabador> Guest71463, hai scaricato l'iso da qualche parte, e selezionata dal programma?
<krabador> !md5 | Guest71463
<ubot-it> Guest71463: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Guest71463> è quella presa dal sito
<Guest71463> la 15.10
<krabador> Guest71463, http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> verifica md5 da questo link
<Guest71463> okok
<Guest71463> comunque ho installato l'iso su pennetta
<Guest71463> ma stavolta non compare nemmeno GNU
<Guest71463> (file integro!)
<krabador> <krabador> al che , verifica quante e quali opzioni di boot hai , con uefi abilitato e con uefi disabilitato
<krabador> dekke 23:56
<krabador> *delle
<Guest71463> scusa ma non ho capito che devo fare in questo passaggui
<Guest71463> *passaggio
<Guest71463> disabilito l'uefi sul bios
<Guest71463> e rifaccio la procedura?
<krabador> Guest71463, non ti è chiara una cosa
<krabador> va a vedere nel bios
<krabador> quante opzioni di boot hai
<krabador> con uefi abilitato
<krabador> e con uefi disabilitato
<krabador> non c'è un modo diverso per dirlo.
<Guest71463> l'altra opzione è legacy
<Guest71463> non so quanto sia importante ma è presente anche win10
<cristian_c> Guest71463: in generale, uefi elenca le perifieriche da cui far partire il boot
<cristian_c> lo fa anche il bios, ma uefi generalmente permette di fare il boot degli os installati nell'hard disk
<cristian_c> direttamenre
<Guest71463> quindi? come risolvo?
<krabador> Guest71463, vuoi elencare le opzioni di boot a uefi abilitato?
<Guest71463> non mi prendere per scemo ma io queste opzioni proprio non le vedo
<krabador> va nel bios, e va a vedere cosa c'è nelle opzioni di boot
<Guest71463> ok ci riprovo
<Guest71463> le prime le ho settate usb
<krabador> Guest71463, ti sto praticamente implorando
<krabador> dalle 23:56
<krabador> di elencarle
<Guest71463> usb hdd
<Guest71463> usb cd
<Guest71463> usb ffd
<Guest71463> windows boot manager, hdd: st500l, atai cdrom, networkboot
<Guest71463> spero siano queste perchè veramente non so altrimenti di che tipo di elenco tu stia parlando
<krabador> Guest71463, vedi sul manuale del notebook se hai un menu di scelta rapida di boot all'avvio
<krabador> Guest71463, hai formattato la pendrive, prima di rifarla con universal usb installer?
<Guest71463> la formatta lui automaticamente
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-08
<pmicky> Hello
<rogermes3> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aiuto in merito al seguente problema: su un pc portatile ASUS con installato Ubuntu versione 12 ho effettuato un aggiornamento alla versione 14.04 da rete, una volta riavviato il pc non riesco più a fare il login con la password che utilizzavo prima del passaggio alla nuova versione. Non entro neanche come Guest . E' po
<rogermes3> ssibile ritornare alla precedente versione? Essendo un aggiornamento online non ho pensato stupidamente di fare un backup dei dati sul pc. Ringrazio in anticipo un anima gentile che mi supporti in questo bellissimo sistema operativo al quale non vorrei rinunciare :-) Ruggero (ruggero.langiu@tin.it)
<Carlin0> rogermes3, non puoi tornare alla versione precedente , ma puoi ripristinare quella in uso
<Carlin0> !ripristino | rogermes3
<ubot-it> rogermes3: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest66144> io ho un problema con i driver del touchpad, installando ubuntu sul mio acer aspire E5-551G non li trova durante l'installazione, ho provato a guardare forum   per trovare problemi simili ma nulla..
<stellandia> ciao
<stellandia> ragazzi qlc puo darmi una mano con ubuntu touch?
<ub86> buongiorno tutti avrei bisogno di un'informazione tecnica sono nel posto giusto?
<drox> Avendo 2 immagini iso di due dvd di un programma che si devono installare in sequenza, è possibile farlo montando le iso?
<Carlin0> drox, che programma è?
<xubu> buongiorno. vorrei risolvere la rimozione di bluetooth dall'avvio programmi, ma su boot up manager non trovo il programma, mentre è presente sul pannello. si può risolvere?
<xubu> niente? troppo difficile?
<xubu> saluti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<puma> ciao  a tutti
<puma> sono un neofita e ho un problema con l'audio chi mi da una mano ?
<Victor3242> Salve. Ieri ho installato Xubuntu sul mio PC in dual-boot con Windows 10. Accendendo il computer ho visto che all'accenzione non  mi chiede s volgio accedere con l'uno o l'altro.  Cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Victor3242:  e cosa parte
<Victor3242> Parte direttamente Xubuntu
<jester-> Victor3242: sicuro di non esserti segato winz?
<jester-> Victor3242: che opzione hai scelto in installazione
<Victor3242> ho fatto altro e ho scelto di intallarlo su una parte del hard disk vuota
<jester-> Victor3242: controlla col file manger se c'è partizione con dentro winz
<jester-> o lancia gparted
<davidejhhujhjk> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao | davidejhhujhjk
<ubot-it> davidejhhujhjk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davidejhhujhjk> ho un problema sull'installazione di ubuntu 15
<davidejhhujhjk> ho masterizzato la iso su dvd
<davidejhhujhjk> quando sono nell'installazione
<davidejhhujhjk> mi compare una schermata nera con delle scritte
<davidejhhujhjk> initramfs
<davidejhhujhjk> etc
<davidejhhujhjk> cosa devo fare a questo punto
<davidejhhujhjk> ce qualcuno?????
<jester-> davidejhhujhjk: che pc hai
<Flavio> Buonasera a tutti
<Guest87430> Credo di aver combinato un casino. Abituato con "Gparted" ho visto bene di modificare la presente partizione con "Dischi". Volevo provare ma senza chiedermi alcuna conferma mi ha sfasciato le partizioni compresa la presente. Ho verificato con "gparted" ed in effetti questa partizione risulta compromess.a Esiste un accidente di modo per tornare indi
<Guest87430> etro?
<jester-> Guest87430: a contarla giusta gparted se non dai ok non cambia nulla
<Guest87430> Esatto, ma con "dischi" senza aver dato un accidente mi ha sfasciato tutto. Ed ora ho il terrore di riavviare :-)
<jester-> Guest87430: se hai segato qualcosa è irreversibile, bisogna tenere presente che pacioccare le partizioni, che non sono semplici files, comporta alti rischi
<Guest87430> Lo so..al momento è tutto perfettamente funzionante, esiste un modo per "tornare indietro"?
<jester-> Guest87430: forse in buona fede nn ti sei accorto ma gparterd se non clicchi lq V verde non modifica nulla
<Guest87430> Lo so..ma non ho usato gparted. Per quello ho fatto un casino
<jester-> che io sappia i cambiamenti sono irreversibili
<jester-> che minghia hai usato
<Guest87430> Il software in dotazione di Ubuntu, si chiama "Dischi", il nome reale lo ignoro
<steu> ciao.
<Guest87430> Ciao Steu
<steu> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa è una specie di 'unstable' in debian?
<jester-> Guest87430: che gparted è
<jester-> Guest87430: comunque se hai cambiato qualcosa è irreversibile
<Guest87430> Non è gparted.
<jester-> a meno che hai fatto qualcosa che permette l'azione contraria
<Guest87430> Infatti..ma mi pare stranissimo che questo programma ti gaccia modificare delle partizioni senza neppure chiederti un ok
<jester-> Guest87430: misteri di opensource
<krabador> Guest87430, puoi installare e provare testdisk per ripristinare tabelle partizioni e partizioni , il problema è che se sono avvenute scritture nel disco , nel frattempo, l'integrità del contenuto della partizione ripristinabile se non la stessa ripristinabilità è compromessa
<krabador> Guest87430, leggi sempre documentazione di tutti i software che ti appresti ad usare. Gli esperimenti si fanno quando non si ha niente da perdere
<Guest87430> Ok, no diciamo che sto "galleggiando" sulla partizione in teorìa inesistente, non ho riavviato nulla
<jester-> una volta partizinato un disco andrebbe lasciato in pace
<Guest87430> Volevo ampliarne la capienza, con gparted non avevo mai avuto problemi+
<jester-> altrimenti ci si aspettino rob4 del genere
<krabador> Guest87430, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_IT   ---> con un grande in bocca al lupo
<Guest87430> Grazie:-) per fortuna non ho granchè qui sopra
<krabador> Guest87430, "con gparted non avevo mai avuto problemi" ---> non prendertela, ma siamo sempre li, gli esperimenti si fanno quando non si ha niente da perdere, se avevi la certezza di gparted, quello dovevi usare
<Guest87430> Hai piena ragione
<ub86> buongiorno a tutti qualcuno puo darmi una mano_
<krabador> !chiedi  | ub86
<ubot-it> ub86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ub86> su un altro notebook sono nel bios di un asus
<ub86> devo far partire il sistema da usb
<krabador> entra nel menu del boot
<krabador> seleziona usb-hd
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> se il bios è sufficientemente evoluto, riconoscerà la pendrive,e te la visualizzerà tra le voci
<ub86> devo far partire il sistema da usb...mi compare add new boot option...devo seelzionare questa voce_
<krabador> che voci sono già presenti?
<ub86> allora te le dico..
<krabador> ub86, in ogni caso, in #ubuntu-it-chat , ti è stato detto di spostarti qui per domande strettamente legate al sistema ubunut
<ub86> fast boot enabled
<krabador> non per domande generiche
<krabador> per cui va bene l'altro canale
<jester-> ub86: il pc non ha unmenu di avvio rapido da tasto Fx
<jester-> ?
<ub86> ho premuto f2 dopo aver riavviato ma non mi compare l-elenco del boot
<jester-> magari è un altro tasto f
<krabador> ub86, leggi nel manuale del notebook
<cecchini> asj
<krabador> i bios non sono tutti uguali , non hanno le stesse opzioni e non vengono richiamate nello stesso modo
<krabador> vedi nel manuale del notebook , se c'è un tasto di selezione rapida di boot in avvio
<krabador> ed in quella sede anche come sono impostate ed impostabili le voci del boot
<cecchini> ub86, il mio asus togliendo la spunta da avvio veloce il boot menu parte dal tasto esc
<krabador> cecchini, non fare supposizioni
<cecchini> krabador, ok ma a me parte
<krabador> !amefunge | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<cecchini> krabador, va bene ho afferrato
<Guest87430> Boh..testdisck mi dà le partizioni ok e belle a posto, sia ext sia la swap, sia la dati ntfs. Mah..intanto prima di riavviare, mi metto su chiavetta lo nuova distro :-)
<krabador> Guest87430, leggi attentamente la documentazione testdisk sulle modalità di applicazione delle procedure
<Guest87430> Mamma mia..dai tempi di Ziobubba, Sandrokan, e LaForge  che non entravo più qui dentro.
<krabador> male, fossi entrato piu' spesso , avresti aumentato le possibilità di non abbandonarti a esperimenti strani
<jester-> Guest87430: portavi a pantaloni corti?
<ub86> cecchini ci sei_
<ub86> ho premuto esc
<ub86> ma compare solo l-hard disk e non ho la possibilita di visualizzare altro
<ub86> allora ho premuto enter setup
<ub86> sono nel bios alla sezione boot
<jester-> la usb è attaccata?
<ub86> si jester e attaccata ...visualizzo boot option priorities esotto boot option 1 windows boot manager
<ub86> devo seelzionare add new boot option_
<jester-> òa usb devve essere connessa
<ub86> e connessa ora riprovo e riavvio
<ub86> jester la usb e connessa...ma niente no nriesco a capire come visualizzare l-ordine del boot
<Carlin0> ub86, leggi le istruzioni del tuo pc
<ub86> vi ringrazio scusate ancora..buona serata a tutti
<Guest87430> Ci ho messo una pezza, anzi un toppa con testdisk
<krabador> !chat | Guest87430
<ubot-it> Guest87430: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bhhp> ho un problema con 2 computer e bluetooth e gps bluetooth sapete darmi una mano?
<Mau> ciao, l'estrazione di ubuntu sulla chiavetta mi si ferma al 56 %
<krabador> Mau, chiavetta priva di difetti / porta usb a posto/ hd senza problemi / iso senza problemi?
<Mau> ok
<ub86> buona sera a tutti jester c-e
<ub86> comunque volevo solo dire che go
<ub86> ho risolto con il bios e che funziona ubuntu da chiavetta
<ub86> saluti a tutti buona serata
<Pikachu> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso evitare che ad ogni sessione di team viewer mi appaia la finestra della licenza gratuita?
<krabador> !chat | pietroalbini
<ubot-it> pietroalbini: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | Pikachu
<ubot-it> Pikachu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> o meglio ancora , le risorse ufficiali di  team viewer
<antolsol> salve a tutti starei cercando ubuntu 9.04
<antonsweg> qualcuno sa dove scaricarlo?
<Alby> Buona sera ragazzi ^^
<Alby> scusate ho un piccola problema
<Alby> o meglio non so come fare ^^
<Alby> ciao
<Alby> sedia
<Alby> Ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<Kerd> Alby ma se non chiedi la gente come fa ad aiutarti ? gh
<Alby> Hai ragione ^^
<Alby> comunque ho scaricato ubuntu nella pennetta USB
<Alby> come faccio poi ad installarlo ?
<Alby> ho ancora il vecchio programma
<Kerd> crei una pendrive bootable
<Kerd> fai il boot da pendrive e poi installi seguendo le istruzioni
<Alby> me le dirà lui ?
<Alby> io scarico il programma metto dentro alla pennetta
<Alby> riavvio apro il bot
<Alby> ed apro il file la giusto?
<Kerd> ma lo vuoi installare sul hdd vero ?
<Alby> io ho windows 7 ...voglio toglierlo è mettere ubuntu
<Kerd> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard
<Kerd> qui ti spiegano come fare se hai voglio di dare un occhiata
<Alby> mi puoi spiegare direttamente tu ?
<Kerd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFGu9kFeTEA se non ti va di leggere la guida guardati il video
<Mmrll> salve, ho preso una web cam il microfono funziona ma non il video della telecamera. Può essere che devo dare dei comandi sul terminale o scaricare un programma di supporto?   Grazie
<Mmrll> uso Lubuntu 15.04
<Mmrll> C'è qualcuno?
<PAG> ciao a tutti al mio pc portatile non funziona più il wifi e mi esce di disabilitare le repositary di terze parti. mi spiegate cosa devo fare
<Guest70349> buona sera a tutti
<Guest70349> chi mi potrebbe dare una mano per una cosa?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest70349> ho bisogno di compilare la kernel. ma vorrei farla ad-hoc per il mio portatile. Come posso fare?
<cristian_c> la kernel
<Guest70349> sì
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest70349
<ubot-it> Guest70349: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carlo_c> ho questo toshiba per secondo pc. sapete cosa gira bene qui sopra, stabilmente e in maniera rapida? Tecnologia mobile Intel® Centrino® con processore Intel® Pentium® M 735 (1,70 GHz, bus frontale da 400 MHz, cache di secondo livello da 2 MB), connessione di rete Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<carlo_c> e chipset Mobile Intel® 855GM Express
<carlo_c> Microsoft® Windows® XP Home
<cristian_c> è un pentium m
<cristian_c> o lubuntu o...
<cristian_c> carlo_c: comunque, scarica lubuntu e provalo in live
<cristian_c> non so neanche quanta ram abbia
<carlo_c> 512
<cristian_c> carlo_c: è pochina
<cristian_c> carlo_c: lubuntu potrebbe reggerlo a stento
<carlo_c> non è che lo usi per chissà quali programmi
<cristian_c> carlo_c: ma come detto prima, ti conviene provare direttamente in livd
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> carlo_c: capito, ma è da vedere se un utilizzo base è sostenibile in questo caso
<cristian_c> per tutta una serie di ragioni
<carlo_c> aumento la ram?
<cristian_c> carlo_c: male non fa, ma ripeto: prova in live e valuta tu stesso
<cristian_c> quali siano le reali prestazioni
<carlo_c> ok grazie
<carlo_c> ah
<cristian_c> carlo_c: scarica il file .iso e masterizzalo su un cd
<carlo_c> guarda sono senza cd
<carlo_c> vorrei istallare da terminale tramite rete ethernet
<cristian_c> carlo_c: allora trasferisci il cntenuto della .iso su usb tramite un apposito programma
<carlo_c> periferica rotta intendo
<cristian_c> !usbwin ! carlo_c
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !usbwin | carlo_c
<ubot-it> carlo_c: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<carlo_c> ok grazie|
<chathu> ciao a tutti!
<chathu> so se sono nel posto giusto, avrei una domanda da porvi, attualmente sono con W10, e sto seriamente pensando di passare ad ubuntu, l'unico problema che blocca tale passaggio eè di non avere la certezza al 100% che tutti i driver del mio pc siano supportati o meno! quindi; esiste un modo per sapere se il mio wifi, o usb 3.0 o le schede di rete siano
<chathu>  compatibili o no?? grazie in anticipo!
<cristian_c> chathu: provarlo in modalità live
<cristian_c> può essere un punto di inizi0
<cristian_c> o
<chathu> grazie cristian! e come faccio per avviare la modalità live?
<Mr_Pan> !liveusb | chathu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'liveusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usblive | chathu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usblive'
<Mr_Pan> ce la facico ..
<Mr_Pan> !usb | chathu
<ubot-it> chathu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<chathu> grazie! :)
<cristian_c> chathu: quando fai il boot troverai l'opzione 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> oppure 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<chathu> scusami ma di questo sistema so poco e niente, ma sono molto curioso di testarlo perchè me ne hanno parlato bene ed ha un interfaccia fantastica, ma seguendo la guida per mettere ubuntu su chiavetta ho notato chè uguale identico a quando metti una ISO di windows su chiavetta per formattare o  reinstallare
<cristian_c> !usbwin | chathu
<ubot-it> chathu: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<chathu> quindi appena faccio fare il boot dalla chiavetta devo solo cliccare "try ubuntu..."  e mi si avvia ubuntu e dovrò configurarlo? posso già provare ad installare i driver? o fa tutto da solo?
<cristian_c> chathu: una volta arrivato su desktop ti renderai conto di coss va e cosa non va
<chathu> ok! grazie cristian! li scarico immediatamente!
<cristian_c> w
<cristian_c> a
<chathu> ciao, un altra cosa...
<chathu> come faccio invece per essere sicuro che tutti i driver vadano?
<Carlin0> [22:26:36] <cristian_c> chathu: una volta arrivato su desktop ti renderai conto di coss va e cosa non va
<chathu> perchè leggendo in giro ho sentito di utenti che dopo l'aggiornamento non riuscivano più ad usare il bluetooth o le porte usb3 o persino wifi,
<cristian_c> chathu: se hai paura di questo, prova un dual boot
<chathu> da considerare cmq che il mio pc è un asus, comprato con freedos nel 2013; quindi non è molto vecchio
<Carlin0> chathu, ce gente che fa casini seguendo varie guide non ufficiali che trova nel web
<cristian_c> chathu: o se il problema è il kernel, basta che carichi quello precedente nel grub
<chathu> quindi ora metto la 1510, se non va metto la versione precedente? che numerazione ha?
<Carlin0> perchè non deve andare ?
<chathu> scusa, per non va intendo se non mi installa qlk driver.
<Carlin0> hai provato ?
<cristian_c> chathu: la live non installa driver
<cristian_c> la provi così com'è
<chathu> nono sto ancora scaricando la iso...
<chathu> aaah...capito, ma con la live posso provare a navigare su internet o a copiare qlks sullo spazio rimasto nella chivetta?
<Carlin0> ... ed esci dal mondo win che linux è diverso , non tutto è gestito da driver
<Carlin0> chathu, non salvi nulla , provi solo
<chathu> infatti è quello che vorrei fare, mi sono stufato di windows, anche se devo dire che col 10 hanno migliorato parecchie cose
<Guest70349> chathu, robe che trovi da tempo su linux
<Guest70349> chathu, tipo i multi desktop
<chathu> si può installare mIRC su ubuntu? lo uso spesso per scaricare i film, o Ares?
<Jkf1> xchat
<Guest70349> chathu, c'è Hexchat
<Jkf1> o kvirk
<Jkf1> quello che vuoi irssi
<Guest70349> chathu, ma non c'è il globalfind
<Guest70349> Jkf1, irssi lo uso sulla vodafoneStation con Open-wrt XD
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chathu> grazie :)
<Guest70349> chathu, prego ;D
<tuttolatino> Qualcuno ha provato l'HD PVR 2 capture con MythTv  su Ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chathu> ciao ragazzi, ho appena provato la live di ubuntu 1510 tramite usb
<chathu> voleve sapere un paio di informazioni in più prima di procedere con l'installazione
<chathu> io ho un HDD di 500gb, partizionato in 2 volumi, io tengo windows installato sulla 200gb, mentre quello da 300gb lo tengo come magazzino e backup.
<chathu> la mia domanda è: posso installare ubuntu sulla partizione da 200gb senza andare a toccare quella da 300? perche quella da 300 è piena di roba e se  ubuntu durante l'installazione dovesse chiedermi di formattare tutto il disco non saprei come fare
<chathu> grazie in anticipo!
<Carlin0> devi creare 2 partizioni apposta per lui
<Carlin0> ci vanno almeno 30/35 gb
<Carlin0> in fase di installazione basta che scegli : installa al fianco di ...
<chathu> domando; quindi senza toccare la partizione di 300gb, posso prendere quello da 200gb e ripartizionarlo in 2 volumi?
<chathu> quando ho messo la live riuscivo ad entrare anche nella partizione da 300 e su tutte le altre
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-09
<Guest47240> buongiorno, so di non avere ubuntu ma debian 8 e chiedo cortesemente un aiuto. Vedo che ho il processore a palla come la ventola, leggendo in giro dicono che potrebbe essere la mancanza dei driver specifici per la scheda video e la scheda wireless. Cosa ne pensate voi?
<profmario> salve sono un docente di un istituto per ragionieri che vuole convertire i laboratori da windows a linux
<profmario> ho installato sul server la versione edubuntu in dual boot con windows 7
<profmario> volevo far collegare i computer degli alunni windows 7
<profmario> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<alvin11> xd
<profmario> salve alvin11
<profmario> mi puoi aiutare?
<enzotib> !chat | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesco_> enzotib: grazie mille
<enzotib> profmario: collegare? che intendi?
<profmario> salve enzotib
<enzotib> salve
<profmario> voglio realizzare una rete per poter utilizzare epoptes di linux
<enzotib> non lo conosco, ma quindi il problema qual è?
<profmario> devo installare sui pc dei ragazzi un client linux o posso mantenere windows 7 e fare una rete mista?
<enzotib> profmario: non so epoptes cosa richiede, dal punto di vista del puro networking non c'è nessun problema
<enzotib> profmario: ma leggo questo che sembra scoraggiante: http://www.epoptes.org/documentation/windows-client
 * francesco_ slaps profmario around a bit with a large fishbot
<profmario> quindi è necessario installare un client linux
<enzotib> profmario: vedo che c'è questa alternativa che dovrebbe funzionare anche su windows: http://alternativeto.net/software/italc/
<profmario> dove posso trovare il download per installare il client linux per fare collegare i pc dei ragazzi come terminali stupidi al server linux del professore?
<enzotib> intendi che gli studenti hanno ciascuno un proprio account e si loggano e lavorano sul server, avendo sul client solo una finestra?
<profmario> si
<enzotib> i classici tool di remote desktop non vanno bene, perché tutti vedrebbero lo stesso desktop
<profmario> no
<enzotib> serve un X server per Windows, e abilitare l'accesso remote tramite XDMCP sul server
<profmario> dove posso trovare il download
<enzotib> aspetta che cerco
<profmario> ok
<enzotib> l'unico X server per Windows open source che trovo è Cygwin/X, ma non credo sia immediato farlo funzionare
<enzotib> la cosa più semplice sarebbe dare agli studenti una interfaccia testuale con ssh
<profmario> se invece di partire da windows il pc partisse direttamente da linux?
<enzotib> profmario: diciamo una cosa, io non ho ancora capito qual è lo scopo, cioè quali sono gli obiettivi che vuoi raggiungere, cosa vorresti fare, monitorare le loro attività, e in che modo
<enzotib> oppure vuoi che usino linux? e cosa devono usare di linux, che tipo di applicazioni hai in mente?
<profmario> vorrei abbandonare windows e utilizzare linux, però prima di proporlo al collegio docenti devo essere certo che funzioni
<alvin11> :)
<enzotib> profmario: a funzionare funziona, per far abituare gli studenti la cosa più semplice è usare una virtual machine
<profmario> occorrono macchine più potenti
<enzotib> capisco
<enzotib> beh, allora la strada è quella che ti ho indicato, installa Cygwin sui computer che hanno Windows
<enzotib> in Cygwin installa anche i pacchetti dell'X server
<enzotib> configura il server linux per accettare connesioni XDMCP remote
<enzotib> crea gli account per gli utenti
<profmario> no preferisco trovare una soluzione che mi faccia partire i pc dei ragazzi direttamente con il login del server
<enzotib> quasi impossibile, se c'è windows
<enzotib> ma che disco hanno questi pc? ci sono una ventina di GB disponibili per fare un dual boot?
<profmario> si, però potrebbe non essere necessario se ci fosse unboot da usb di linux solo per visualizzare la finestra di login
<enzotib> boot da usb si può fare
<enzotib> puoi anche installare un sistema completo su usb
<enzotib> una usb da 16GB può bastare
<enzotib> anche se la velocità in scrittura non sarà eccezionale
<profmario> grazie ti saluto alla prossima
<enzotib> ciao
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  vorrei  installare  ubuntu  a  64  bit  su  un hd  esterno   come  comincio'?
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: scaricando la relativa iso prima
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: su che sistema sei adesso ?
<Rebarbaro91> akis24: windows 7
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: che tu sappia hai bios uefi su quel pc ?
<akis24> !installazione | Rebarbaro91
<Rebarbaro91> non ha  uefi
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Rebarbaro91> akis24:non  ho mai   installato  il sistema  via  hd esterno    il  procedimento  e'  lo  stesso?
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: ti basta selezionare il disco esterno ovviamente  la procedura rimane la stessa
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: accertati che il bootloader grub venga scritto sul disco esterno  in fase di installazione  se vuoi usarlo in giro ..  comunque prima creati la live e controlla che funzioni un po' tutto usa l'opzione " prova senza installare " all'avvio del disco
<Rebarbaro91> akis24: devo andare  su altro  e selezionare  quindi  il disco esterno?nella  giuda    parla  di  partizioni  e la  cosa  mi spaventa
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: lascia collegato il disco esterno al pc e poi da live  puoi fare il resto ... se lo devi usare tutto ti basta usare l'opzione " usa tutto il disco "
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: se sul disco hai dati o altro ovviamente devi creare almeno due partizioni per l'installazione come avrai letto
<akis24> Rebarbaro91:  dai un occhiata anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<Rebarbaro91> akis24: non fa niente non sono  dati  importanti  se ho  problemi  torno  qui
<Shin3> buon giorno a tutti
<Shin3> in ubuntu mate 14.04 a 64bit non riesco ad abilitare nella tastiera il tasto bloc scorr e di conseguenza no nmi fa lo swich fra i 2 pc con lo stesso monitor e tastiera
<cristian_c> Shin3: bloc scorr serve a questo?
<Shin3> in che senso?
<Shin3> lo devo premere 2 volte per poi commutare nell'altro pc
<cristian_c> Shin3: come hai scoperto questa funzione?
<Shin3> cristian_c: non ho capito cosa vuoi sapere,ho acquistato uno swich perchè ho 2 pc ma li voglio usare entrambi con un solo monitor e tastiera.
<Shin3> per effettuare questo cambio devo premere 2 volte abbastanza velocemente il tasto bloc scorr ma, il led dell'avvenuta funzione non si accende sulla tastiera. questo avviene solo su ubuntu ,mentre su win 7 funziona.
<Shin3> ho anche collegato la tastiera direttamente sulla porta ps2 ma non va
<tnozyrox> buongiorno
<cristian_c> ahhh, uno switch...
<Shin3> yes
<cristian_c> Shin3: dove hai letto che il trigger è bloc scorr?
<Shin3> istruzioni del switch
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> shin1hai installato dei driver su winz?
<cristian_c> Shin3:
<Shin3> bella domanda
<cristian_c> ?
<Shin3> io no di sicuro
<cristian_c> il pc è tuo?
<Shin3> si ma che mi ricordo non ho scarito niente
<Shin3> scaricato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi non ti hanno fornito software/cd insieme allo switch?
<Shin3> no
<Shin3> comunque anche se collego la tastiera direttamente no nva
<cristian_c> Shin3: in che senso?
<cristian_c> Shin3: come si chiama lo switch?
<Shin3> TRENDNET TK-207K
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Shin3: non ho capito 'anche se collego la tastiera direttamente non va'
<cristian_c> Shin3: ma è per tastiere usb
<Shin3> si ma ho un adattatore
<Shin3> anche con la tastiera usb che ho non va
<Shin3> è ubuntu che no so il perchè no nmi prende il comando
<Shin3> la funzione
<cristian_c> Switches PC by hot-keys, push button or windows-base client switch software.
<cristian_c> Shin3: come lo colleghi ai pc?
<cristian_c> ci sono due porte usb per tastiera e mouse
<cristian_c> una porta vga per un monitor
<cristian_c> User definable hot-key (Windows Only)
<Shin3> cristian_c: ci sono sul retro 2 vga dove esce il cavo per andare al pc e usb sul lato opposto ci sono 2 usb per tastiera e mause
<cristian_c> ok, quindi sono tre vga in tutto
<Shin3> si
<Shin3> no
<cristian_c> ?
<Shin3> scus asi 3 vga
<Shin3> scusa
<Shin3> cmq al di la dello switch anche se collego la tastiera direttamente non vede il tasto
<Shin3> ma solo maiuscolo e blocco numeri
<cristian_c> Shin3: http://www.trendnet.com/support/supportdetail.asp?prod=105-TK-207K
<Shin3> ho guardato e scaricato le utility ma servono per win
<cristian_c> Shin3: l'utility è solo per windows
<cristian_c> lo zip contiene un .exe
<cristian_c> Shin3: nel pdf, leggo 'utility cd-rom' in package content
<cristian_c> quindi il cd c'è
<alvin11> ragazzi scusate ma vi sto leggendo con piacere e con molta ammirazione
<alvin11> siete molto competenti
<alvin11> :)
<Shin3> ci sarà scritto ma non c'è
<Shin3> ora devo staccare
<Shin3> cristian_c: intnato grazie
<dado78> buongiorno
<dado78> sto avendo problemi col registrarmi
<dado78> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<dado78> grazie
<dado78> in particolare quando faccio la registrazione mi dice che l'indirizzo e-mail che ho inserito non è corretto
<L|TH|UM> salve
<matadores> buon  pomeriggio
<matadores> volevo chiedere sicchome ho rotto lo schermo del portatile sto usando lo schermo della televisione tramite attacco vga
<cristian_c> sicchome?
<matadores> ora volevo sapere se esiste una guida per un ottima configurazione
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> !xorg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<gigirock> no solo guide per configurazioni sommarie
<matadores> a  una curiosità
<gigirock> b ?
<matadores> posso disattivare lo schermo del notebook visto che è rotto?
<matadores> se si come visto non trovo nessunna impostazione
<gigirock> matadores e' un portatile ?
<matadores> si
<matadores> si è rotto lo schermo :(
<krabador> ecco
<gigirock> sulla tastiera dovresti trovare un tasto tipo Fn e un altro tasto con disegnino dello schermo....con quel tasto puoi accendere spegnere le due uscite video
<krabador> gigirock: ma hai chiesto all'utente se ha attaccato ad altro monitor?
<matadores> certo
<matadores> senno come facevo a vedervi?
<matadores> (XD)
<gigirock> matadores, con visore ziess
<matadores> lo schermo del notebook è rotto e ho attaccato alla televisione tramite vga
<gigirock> matadores, allora ci vedi grandissimi
<matadores> sinceramente abbastanza bene
<matadores> unica pecca che  mi da due ipostazioni ubuntu
<gigirock> matadores, la risoluzione massima che potrai ottenere e quella nativa del tuo schermo tv
<matadores> o provato a inseire nelle impstazioni draiver proprietario e per la cpu
<matadores> uguale e ho riavviato
<krabador> matadores: da impostazioni - monitor , puoi spegnere il selezionato
<matadores> krabador
<matadores> mi credi che non trovo cio che dici? provo a fare con tasto fn come mi ha detto in precedenza l'altro utente cosi già risolvo una cosa se è vero
<krabador> matadores: no, non ti credo .
<matadores> non va con il tasto funzione(fn)
<matadores> credimi che è la verità
<matadores> però
<matadores> tra i profili ovviamente ubuntu legge la vga e ovviamente lo schermo
<matadores> per il monitor  seleziono best rgb?
<matadores> la televisione e thomson non e gigante lo schermo e piccoletto
<matadores> volevo regolare meglio perchè quando apro il browser ovviamente la paggina non la vedi bene come la vedresti sullo schermo del notebook
<gigirock> matadores, ti ripeto che se la tua tv e' a 1200 x 768 quella sara' la max risoluzione che avrai
<matadores> su questo siamo chiari
<matadores> ma dico  comunque nelle impostazioni dello schermo del notebook mi da solo 2 opzioni di regolare lo schermo
<matadores> una e quella che dici tu e l'altra e a 800x....
<matadores> mi consigliate quindi di scaricare i driver della scheda video e installarli o creo conflitti  con  ubuntu?
<gigirock> matadores, 6 italiano ?
<gigirock> matadores, trova le caratteristiche del tv , la risoluzione nativa del tuo TV e' la massima di cui potrai disporre via vga
<gigirock> matadores, il tuo pc ha uscita hdmi o dvi ?
<gigirock> matadores, il tv e' lcd o plasma ? c'e' scritto full hd da qualche parte ?
<matadores> non ricordo se e full hd
<matadores> però a vedere vedo tutto e le scritte nitide come lo schermo dei pc
<gigirock> matadores, siamo felici del tuo stato visivo ma la risoluzione del tuo tv pare essere 1024 x 768
<matadores> sto usando avete visto  i cavetti che si usano ai pc fissi per unire scheda video con schermo?
<matadores> ho capito cosa mi dite
<matadores> giustamente per aggiustare quindi la visualizazione delle paggine web dovro solo rinpicciolire a meno di 100
<gigirock> matadores, mi pare ctrl + o - fanno lo zoom
<matadores> ho capito
<matadores> quindi mi dovrò atattare cosi giusto?
<gigirock> matadores, intanto potresti cercare il pezzo di ricambio su amazon
<gigirock> non e' cosi' difficile sostituirlo
<gigirock> con meno di 100 euri te la cavi
<matadores> questa è anche un altra soluzione
<gigirock> matadores, oppure vai all'apple store e prendi un macbuk da 2000 euri
<gigirock> si vive una volta sola
<cristian_c> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> che 2000?
<matadores> non non sono stupido da prendere una cosa che alla fine   non serve a me
<matadores> mica ci devo lavorare con il pc
<gigirock> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pc__> ciao a tutti
<Guest624> Salve a tutti. Giovedì ho installato Xubuntu sul mio computer. Avevo Windows 10. Prima dell'installazione ho diviso il Hard Disk in due partizioni e  l'ho installato nella partizione libera. Però quando sccendo il computer non mi da la schermata in cui posso segliere se usare Xubuntu o windows. Non è che per caso si è cancellato? C'è un modo per re
<Guest624> cuperare l'Hard Disk cancellato?
<cristian_c> Guest624: come hai installato xubuntu?
<Guest624> Con un CD
<cristian_c> Guest624: che tipo di partizione hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Guest624: xubuntu non sta in un cd..
<Guest624> L'ho scaricato dal sito e ho installato l'immagine ISO sul CD
<cristian_c> Guest624: eh, ma non ci sta su un cd
<cristian_c> serve un dvd
<cristian_c> Guest624: che tipo di partizione hai fatto?
<Guest624> C'è scritto CD sulla copertina...
<cristian_c> Guest624: eh, ma non va bene per xubuntu
<cristian_c> i cd ti danno 650-700 mb di spazio al massimo
<Guest624> questo ha 4,7 GB
<cristian_c> Guest624: quanto spazio occupa il file .iso?
<Guest624> 1GB
<cristian_c> Guest624: allora non è un cd, oppure boh
<Guest624> Infatti...
<cristian_c> Guest624: che tipo di partizione hai fatto?
<Guest624> in che senso?
<cristian_c> 'ho diviso l'hard disk in due partizioni' <--
<Guest624> parti*
<cristian_c> Guest624: e quindi hai creato una nuova partizione?
<Guest624> Si. Sull'hard disk vecchio C: ho fatto riduci spazio.
<cristian_c> Guest624: ok, e poi come hai creato una nuova partizione?
<Guest624> Facendo riduci spazio ha creato una perte dell'hard disk vuoto.
<cristian_c> Guest624: e allora dove hai installato xubuntu?
<cristian_c> su quale partizione?
<Guest624> su questa parte dell'hard disk libera
<cristian_c> Guest624: quindi avrai creato una seconda partizione
<Guest624> credo di si
<cristian_c> Guest624: che tipo di partizione hai fatto?
<wilde> salve ho installato xubuntu 14.04 su un fisso assemblato.con usb realtek wi fi mn vede niente
<cristian_c> wilde: mostra lshw -C network
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<wilde> --
<cristian_c> che c'è?
<wilde> no
<wilde> tastiera scusa
<wilde> mi lanci pastebin?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448423/
<wilde> chiavetta comprata in cina con relativo cd
<wilde> ma non riesco ad installarla
<cristian_c> wilde: parevchio vecio sto pc
<wilde> avevo provato prima con una d-link,vedeva le reti ma il pc si blocca
<cristian_c> wilde: lsusb && lsusb -t
<wilde> ehhhh oh
<cristian_c> wilde: dmesg | tail
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448451/
<cristian_c> |__ Port 3: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 480M
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448462/
<cristian_c> wilde: strano, manca il driver
<jester-> miii roba sis deve essere bello vecio il pc
<wilde> ahahahah mica tutti si possono permettere qualcosa di decente
<jester-> forse non ha usb2
<wilde> cioè?
<cristian_c> jester-: può essere anche mancato firmware
<jester-> se usb1 normale che non la vede
<cristian_c> wilde: dai, scollega e ricollega wifi, poi: dmesg | taik
<cristian_c> wilde: dai, scollega e ricollega wifi, poi: dmesg | tail
<wilde> comando non trovato
<wilde> taik
<cristian_c> wilde: ho corretto subito
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448488/
<wilde> si ok perdona pure io sono lenta
<wilde> vedi che ho il cd inserito con il necessario per l'installazione
<cristian_c> wilde: su 14.04 sembra strano
<wilde> cosa?
<cristian_c> wilde: dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448532/
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/660244/making-a-wifi-adapter-rtl8192eu-work-on-ubuntu
<cristian_c> wilde: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<wilde> fatto
<cristian_c> RTL8192eu 	USB 	0bda:818b 	Realtek 	WEP WPA WPA2 	b/g/n 2,4GHz 	Treiberinstallation im Forum
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Realtek/
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bekomme-wlan-mit-digitus-wlan-300n-chip-realte/2/#post-7323198
<wilde> non ho build essential
<wilde> lo devo installare?
<cristian_c> wilde: sì
<cristian_c> se devo compilare o usare dkms
<cristian_c> i
<wilde> ok,come procedo?
<wilde> scarico questo prima?
<wilde> RTL8192eu USB 0bda:818b Realtek WEP WPA WPA2 b/g/n 2,4GHz Treiberinstallation im Forum
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> quel link ti manda in un post
<wilde> eh ma non lo vedo :(
<wilde> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Chips%C3%A4tze/#Realtek
<wilde> mi rimanda qui
<wilde> ma scusa,tutti i driver che ho su sto disco anche per linux non va bene?
<cristian_c> wilde: che dice il readme?
<cristian_c> wilde: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bekomme-wlan-mit-digitus-wlan-300n-chip-realte/2/#post-7323198
<wilde> 1. ReleaseNotes.pdf
<wilde>  2. document/
<wilde>   2.1 Quick_Start_Guide_for_Driver_Compilation_and_Installation.pdf
<wilde>   2.2 Quick_Start_Guide_for_Station_Mode.pdf
<wilde>   2.3 wpa_cli_with_wpa_supplicant.pdf
<alvin11> xd
<Mr_Pan> lol
<krabador> into the flood
<Mr_Pan> yes
<Mr_Pan> ciao krabador
<krabador> salve Mr_Pan
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448715/
<wilde> cristian?
<cristian_c> wilde: quini hai un pdf
<wilde> eh ho tutto il necessario te l'ho detto
<wilde> è tirarlo fuori che è un mistero per me
<krabador> il pdf ?
<cristian_c> wilde: hai letto il pdf?
<alvin11> uahuahu
<wilde> no,l'installazione della chiavetta maledetta
<cristian_c> Quick_Start_Guide_for_Driver_Compilation_and_Installation.pdf
<wilde> alvin :)
<alvin11> :)
<wilde> allora,come invio uno screen?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<wilde> le cartelle mi appaiono bloccate,cioè senza i permessi
<wilde> mozilla mi crasha
<wilde> io non so come procedere
<wilde> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fEd8IdMNSmaYuOlTDrkj
<wilde> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PMgEKVliRGO5ahXdMANn
<cristian_c> wilde: qual è il problema con l'apertura del pdf?
<wilde> il pdf si apre
<wilde> ma mi dice poco
<cristian_c> ti dice poco?
<wilde> ovvero,non so seguirlo :)
<wilde> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/IlLWahGSMDceWXvswTwr
<wilde> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nntqcLInR7ZOAzzPGmxo
<cristian_c> wilde: ti rendi conto che hai aperto releasenotes.pdf?
<wilde> sono un infinità di pdf
<wilde> quale devo aprire?
<wilde> mi rendo conto che non riesco ad installare questa chiavetta,ho i miei limiti
<wilde> il pc è vecchio assai
<cristian_c> wilde: ti è stato detto diversi minuti fa
<wilde> per cui cristian?
<cristian_c> wilde: qui non è questione di non saper installare
<wilde> butta via il pc e pace?
<cristian_c> basterebbe leggere quello che ti si dice
<cristian_c> wilde: ma che ci fai con sti vecchi pc?
<cristian_c> Quick_Start_Guide_for_Driver_Compilation_and_Installation.pdf
<wilde> li rimetto in circolazione per chi non ha la possibilità,che domande
<cristian_c> te l'ho scritto diversi minuti fa, ma non hai letto
<wilde> sto poveraccio ha sto pc e il suo vicino gli regala la connessione,ma senza wi fi che fa?
<cristian_c> wilde: qui si fa supporto a instalazioni domestiche per singoli utenti
<cristian_c> wilde: non si supportano attività
<wilde> no,il browser mi ha buttato fuori perchè avevo dimenticato pastebin e poi mi ha crashato mozilla
<wilde> ho perso le tue preziose indicazioni
<wilde> che vuoi dire?
<cristian_c> attività economiche mirate al recupero dei pc obsoleti
<wilde> io non ci prendo neanche un centsimo :(
<wilde> sto facendo un favore
<wilde> guadagno sugli smartphone :)
<wilde> sostituzione schermi,ripristino rom
<wilde> ma su linux tutto gratis,era questa la logica mi pare
<cristian_c> wilde: hai aperto il pdf segnalato più volte?
<wilde> vabbè cris,ho anche le pentole sul fuoco nel frattempo,se puoi aiutarmi se no farò la nottata sul pc obsoleto ;)
<wilde> io non lo trovo
<cristian_c> wilde: quant pdf hai nel cd?
<wilde> una marea
<wilde> neanche con la ricerca nelle cartelle perchè in ogni cartella ci sono i zip
<cristian_c> wilde: devi cercare 2.1 Quick_Start_Guide_for_Driver_Compilation_and_Installation.pdf
<cristian_c> senza 2.1
<wilde> quello sto cercando
<wilde> eh l'ho capito
<wilde> ma non lo trovo
<cristian_c> wilde: se ne hai una marea, te lo stai probabilmente perdendo
<wilde> zip su zip e un mare di cartelle...non lo trovo
<cristian_c> wilde: forse ti conviene seguire,il post su ubuntuforums.de
<cristian_c> previa traduzione dal tedesco
<alvin11> http://www.wireless-driver.com/it/realtek-rtl8192u-wireless-linux-macos-drivers/
<cristian_c> alvin11: u o eu?
<wilde> ma perchè non posso da terminale estrarre quello che  mi serve dal cd?
<alvin11> u
<alvin11> il suo è eu?
<cristian_c> alvin11: il suo è eu
<cristian_c> wilde: hai provato ad aggiungere il uo utente al gruppo cd?
<cristian_c> cdrom
<wilde> io adesso vado a mettere a tavola prima che mi divorano...ho capito che passerò la notte qui
<wilde> no,non ho provato
<cristian_c> wilde: e allora fallo
<wilde> già fdar partire un installazione su questo pc è stata una cosa allucinante
<cristian_c> e poi riavvii la sessione
<cristian_c> wilde: non ti obbliga nessunp
<wilde> eh lo so
<wilde> ma mi piace essere utile per chi ha
<wilde> veramente bisogno
<wilde> che tu ci cresda o meno
<wilde> e la tastiera pure è una cacca
<alvin11> https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver/commit/1387cf623d54bc2caec533e72ee18ef3b6a1db29 qui c'è qualcosa
<wilde> e pure la connessione a questo poveraccio gliela passo io
<alvin11> :)
<cristian_c> alvin11: magari tagliando il link fino a linux-driver...
<alvin11> xd
<alvin11> mi son accorto dopo
<alvin11> dice però che non va con i nuovi kernel
<alvin11> c'è il pdf con le istruzioni di compilazione
<wilde> sono quasi tentata a mettere win 7
<wilde> non ho più la pazienza di una volta
<wilde> comunque cristian...ho installato su almeno una ventina di pc obsoleti linux
<wilde> se la comunità cresce è anche grazie alle attività individuali,retribuite o meno
<versilia> se io reinstallo la 15.10 a 64 bit sulla 15.10 a 32 bit, cosa succede?
<krabador> nulla
<versilia> krabador: nulla cioè rimane a 32 bit?
<versilia> ho da fare due cose: cambiare da 32 a 64 bit (visto che mi sono sbagliato tempo fa) e cancellare  network manager e tutte le impostazioni delle connessioni. Posso fare tutto  insieme immagino, prima facendo purge e poi reinstallando da iso il sistema operativo. Giusto?
<akis24> versilia: se reinstalli .. sistema nuovo a 64 bit
<versilia> akis ok
<versilia> akis24: ma se faccio purge sul network manager e reinstallo mi sistema anche quello
<akis24> versilia: non devi fare nulla reinstalla sopra il vecchio sistema e hai tutto nuovo
<versilia> akis24: scusa ma mi sovrascrive le impostazioni? perche' ho un po' di casino, vorrei ricominciare tutte le connessioni da capo, ho scasinato sul file interfaces e   altro
<akis24> versilia:  non si capisce se vuoi ripristinare o reinstallare ..
<versilia> akis24: 1) ripristinare network manager   2) far diventare il sistema a 64 bit
<akis24> versilia: per quello che so' io devi reinstallare versione a 64 bit se vuoi quella quindi azzera tutto compreso network-manager
<wilde> io ritorno con il mio problema wi fi su un pc fisso datato ma stavolta ho cambiato chiavetta wireless
<wilde> posso avere qualcuno che mi supporta senza farmici passare una nottata o in alternativa installo win e non ci penso più?
<versilia> ma perdo qualcosa sovrascrivengo tutto con la versione a 64 bit?
<akis24> [21:13:42] <akis24> versilia: per quello che so' io devi reinstallare versione a 64 bit se vuoi quella quindi azzera tutto compreso network-manager
<versilia> akis24: azzera tutto vuol dire????
<akis24> wilde: magari se ci fornisci qualche dettaglio ..pc datato ?
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14450826/
<jester-> wilde: ripeto, il pc è vecchissimo e se ha usb1 la key non la gestisce
<Akenobis> ho provato ad impostare il wifi in monitor mode ma poi mi và via la connessione
<jester-> avra un bel 15 anni o piu
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14450849/
<jester-> Akenobis: aircrack?
<Akenobis> si
<jester-> !chat | Akenobis
<ubot-it> Akenobis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wilde> e ci ho messo infatti una chiavetta wi fi datata pure lei :)
<jester-> wilde: eh ma serve usb2
<wilde> ma perchè supporto non inerente a ubuntu?
<wilde> che è usb2
<jester-> wilde: usa il buon cavo eth
<wilde> eh ma sta in un appartamento lontano
<wilde> dalla wi fi
<wilde> adesso secondo te come sto,con quello
<jester-> wilde: eh ma i miracoli li fanno solo god e le sbarbate sui 200 mesi
<wilde> non chiedo approfondimenti per la secondssa,ma ok.metto win.chiarissimo
<wilde> seconda*
<wilde> grazie lo stesso
<krabador> versilia, fatti un backup, fai partire installazione di 64bit, dagli la stessa root
<krabador> fai prima
<Falr> Ciao, ho installato Palaver su lubuntu ma non so come inserire la scorciatoia da tastiera x farlo partire. Ho installato anche obkey, qualcuno può darmi una dritta? E' da una settimana che lavoro in ambiente linux....
<jester-> Falr: hai usato un deb?
<krabador> Falr, in lubuntu si installa un programma chiamato obkey
<Falr> si l'ho installato ma non so come configurarlo
<krabador> Falr, che lubuntu hai installato?
<Falr> 15.01
<fabio_cc> Falr, 15.04 o 15.10?
<Falr> mi dici la stringa da inserire nel terminale per avere la versione corretta?
<krabador> Falr, lsb_release -a
<Falr> 15.10
<Falr> codename wily
<krabador> ok, fa un backup di ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Falr> posso da terminale con stringa'
<Falr> ?
<krabador> si
<Falr> mi dici?
<krabador> sudo cp ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml_back
<Falr> fatto... scusa ma sono proprio alle prime armi
<krabador> al che,  obkey ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<krabador> e ti metti a giocare con tutti gli shortcut che vuoi
<DDMEDC> Ciao Ragazzi dopo aver partizionato l'hardisk non riesco a copiare i file
<krabador> aggiungendone di nuovi
<DDMEDC> perché?
<krabador> DDMEDC, contestualizza il tutto
<DDMEDC> prima di installare il sistema operativo
<DDMEDC> ho lasciato 250 Gb
<Falr> si, fin ui ero arrivata, ma non riesco proprio ad inserire quella x palaver
<DDMEDC> liberi
<DDMEDC> e dopo
<DDMEDC> ho allocato
<krabador> Falr, devi assegnare l'eseguibile, sai dov'è^
<krabador> Falr, ?
<Falr> no...
<krabador> Falr, ecco+
<DDMEDC> e non riesco a copiare
<DDMEDC> i file
<Falr> ho cercato nella cartella ma non trovo...
<krabador> Falr, come hai installato qesto programma?
<krabador> hai compilato?
<krabador> scaricato pacchetto esterno ed installato?
<Falr> da un sito internet
<Falr> passo passo
<krabador> Falr, considera che qui dentro non si supportano software fuori dal repositories ufficiale. segnala che guida hai seguito
<Falr> http://www.lffl.org/2013/03/installare-palaver-il-riconoscimento.html
<Falr> la prima che ho trovato  in rete... azzz
<krabador> Falr, non seguire "la prima guida che trovi" per un problema
<krabador> consulta prima documentazione e risorse ufficiali del sistema che usi
<DDMEDC> qualcuno mi aiuti
<krabador> Falr, anche perchè tra l'altro quella guida è per ubuntu e lubuntu ha delle differenze
<Falr> dove le trovo?
<krabador> Falr, avrai scaricato ubuntu da un sito, come dire , ufficiale?
<krabador> DDMEDC, se devi installare il sistema operativo, fa partire il supporto di installazione
<DDMEDC> no
<DDMEDC> non devo installare un OS
<krabador> DDMEDC, e quindi che ci stai a fare qui?
<DDMEDC> ma devo solo mettergli
<DDMEDC> file
<krabador> !chat | DDMEDC
<ubot-it> DDMEDC: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Falr> lubuntu l'ho scaricato seguendo una guida in nternet, e messo su pc...
<DDMEDC> DIOCANE
<Falr> ma da canali ufficiali credo...
<fabio_cc> mah
<krabador> Falr, magari curioseggia per il sito ufficiale
<krabador> Falr, ;)
<krabador> !wiki | Falr
<ubot-it> Falr: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !doc | Falr
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'doc'
<krabador> !documentazione | Falr
<ubot-it> Falr: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Falr> si ma è tutto x ubuntu....
<Falr> :-(
<krabador> Falr, ok, molte operazioni sono in comune
<krabador> molti articoli del wiki menzionano le differenze con le derivate
<krabador> come lubuntu
<Falr> ah.. allora mi salvo i link
<sIGX> CIAO DIO PORCO
<sIGX> SONO DDMEDC
<krabador> deve essere dura essere single...
<Falr> Ma intanto non posso fare nulla?
<krabador> Falr, un attimo
<krabador> Falr,fa una scorciatoia in obkey che punti a  /home/utente/ubuntu-speech-recognition-master/hotkey
<krabador> dove "utente" è il tuo nome utente
<Falr> ok, e come faccio?
<Falr> ci sto provando da ore ma proprio non ci arrivo...
<krabador> Falr, obkey ha una gui chiara
<Falr> uh? una che?
<krabador> interfarccia grafica
<Falr> a... ahahah maronna mi sembra di essere in un film, pazzesco... allora, ho provato ad inserire la scorciatoia da tastiera e poi a collegare il comando ma speech non lo trovo nel menù a tendina che si apre
<Falr> e non so dove posso editare il comando hom7nomepc....etc
<krabador> non ho questo programma installato , ma si dovrebbe pure inserire il percorso a mano
<Falr> home/nomepc.. etc
<krabador> Falr, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/---bMlUX3LgE/TZohDy3xkhI/AAAAAAAABcs/qha1kYribkM/s1600/obkey-screen.png
<krabador> crei una scorciatoia, assegni tasti, in alto a destra, "command" metti il percorso
<Falr> ho capito, spetta che provo
<Falr> ma in prompt devo mettere qualcosa?
<krabador> scusami, per farti un'idea chiara, guarda cosa è settato in delle scorciatoie note
<krabador> che conosci
<krabador> vedi dove in esse finisce il comando
<krabador> e lo metti nello stesso posto
<Falr> fatto ed abilitato ma non va.... :-((
<krabador> Falr, c'è un motivo se quel software non è nel repository ufficiale...
<Falr> eh già... perché è un casino... ma ce n'è uno ufficiale simile?
<Falr> comunque sei gentilissimo/a... grazie
<krabador> controlla di aver creato la giusta scorciatoia, quantomeno controlla se è in quella cartella che si trova quel file
<Falr> ho provato a cercare nella cartella palaver il file exe, ma non c'è... ed il percorso non lo trovo non c'è la cartella ubuntu sotto nome-pc
<krabador> Falr, abbi pazienza
<krabador> non so se ti hanno mai detto
<krabador> che in linux gli exe te li scordi
<Falr> urca..
<krabador> ti hanno costretto ad installare linux?
<Falr> ho un samsung net pc che con win era una tartaruga ed ora è un missile
<krabador> Falr, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jester-> metti un samsung nel motore
<krabador> da terminale
<Falr> fatto
<krabador> Falr, ls -la ~/ubuntu-speech-recognition-master | pastebinit
<Falr> directory inesistente... sbaglio qualcosa?
<krabador> si, come affermare di aver seguito quella guida
<krabador> che se l'avessi seguita, l'avresti avuta
<Falr> quella ho seguito! passo passo
<krabador> Falr, e forse non ti sarai accorto, che magari qualche comando non è andato a buon fine
<Falr> ah beh, questo può darsi..
<Falr> accorta
<krabador> Falr, ls -la ~/Scrivania | pastebinit
<Falr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451854/
<Falr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451854/
<Falr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451854/
<Falr> esce questo
<krabador> Falr, ls -la ~/Desktop | pastebinit
<Falr> directoryinesistente
<Falr> impossibile accedere a /home/altea-pc/Desktop: File o directory non esistente
<Falr> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> Falr, https://github.com/JamezQ/Palaver/archive/master.zip
<krabador> scarica questo
<krabador> Falr,estrai la cartella contenuta in Scaricati
<Falr> fatto
<krabador> una volta fatto , cd ~/Scaricati/Palaver-master
<krabador> ./setup
<krabador> segui le istruzioni
<Falr> la procedura è uguale a quella di prima, ad un certo punto si apre un sito internet e dice "page not found"
<Falr> il link è http://palaver.bmandesigns.com/thanks
<krabador> ls -la | pastebinit
<krabador> nella stessa posizione in cui ti trovi
<Falr> fatto, ed ora il terminale dice altea-pc@alteapc-NC210-NC110:~/Scaricati/Palaver-master$
<krabador> Falr, incolla il link
<krabador> no far perdere tempo
<Falr> che link?
<krabador> ok Falr buon proseguimenot
<krabador> *proseguimento
<Falr> ma come faccio a far partire il programma ora?
<Falr> certo che se il servizio che date è questo....
<Falr> ed ora???
<f843d0> Falr: il seguente comando avrebbe dovuto generare un link ls -la | pastebinit
<f843d0> Falr: lo hai anche gia` visto in azione prima
<Falr> e che cristo! Bastava spiegarsi, ho incollato il link in internet e... ?
<f843d0> Falr: attenzione al linguaggio, il canale e` loggato e certe cose non sono viste di buon occhio
<akis24> eh lo guardano su internet... Falr lascia perdere frasi sconnesse del genere
<akis24> [22:45:58] <Falr> certo che se il servizio che date è questo....
<fabio_cc> !irc | Falr
<ubot-it> Falr: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Falr> chi lo guarda su internet?
<akis24> !paga | Falr
<ubot-it> Falr: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<f843d0> Falr: con incolla il link si intendeva di incollare il link _qui_ sul canale IRC, non sul tuo browser
<Falr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14452021/
<f843d0> Falr: e visto che avevi gia` incontrato il processo poco sopra, e` naturale non essere esattamente entusiasti del risultato
<Falr> prima ho copiato il link per far vedere cosa mi dava il terminale, non sapevo vi servisse per vedere i problemi del mio pc...
<f843d0> Falr: ti sfugge tuttora il quadro completo :)
<Falr> spiegami, se puoi
<f843d0> Falr: pastebinit e` un comando che permette di redirigere l'output di un comando verso un link utilizzabile da noi per vedere il tuo output
<f843d0> Falr: non puoi scrivere in una volta sola molte righe in canale perche` per evitare rischio flood l'utente sarebbe espulso all'istante dal canale. Allora si usano i pastebin. pastebinit automatizza il tutto
<Falr> aaahh, ok ora ho capito
<Falr> ma mica tutti sono super linuxiani come voi :-))) ci sono anche le capre ignoranti come me :-))
<f843d0> Falr: in realta` non si tratta di una cosa strettamente inerente a Linux
<f843d0> Falr: ad ogni modo, incrociando la guida che hai segnalato e l'output che hai ottenuto, ti basta lanciare in quel folder ./setup
<f843d0> Falr: cio` dovrebbe far partire l'installazione dell'applicativo
<Falr> l'installazione si blocca perchè va su un sito http://palaver.bmandesigns.com/thanks che non c'è più ed il terminale rimane in attesa
<f843d0> Falr: plausibile, la guida e` datata 22.3.13
<f843d0> Falr: a breve, saranno tre anni
<Falr> non posso fare nulla vero? e non esiste nemmeno un programma simile?
<f843d0> Falr: a memoria, non mi viene in mente niente. Comunque sto controllando se esistono documentazioni aggiornate
<f843d0> Falr: leggendo qua e la si parla di Simon
<Falr> ok allora provo con simon, grazie mille dell'aiuto! Notte
<f843d0> Falr: buon riposo
<jester-> gigirock: prepar3d fsx in che consiterebbe
<gigirock> krabador, 6 String Theory segnatelo
<gigirock> jester-, e' lo stesso di fsx ma con programma compilato per hw di oggi
<jester-> gigirock: ho visto di scappata che passano un tool per la migrazione
<ZU> Buonasera ragazzi, ho un problema con il microfono su ubuntu 15.10
<ZU> qualcuno ha avuto problemi?
<ZU> E' tutto ok, pure con alsamixer, ma niente.
<gigirock> ZU, il mic e' acceso ?
<gigirock> ZU, in alcuni pc c'e' una selezione tra mic e linea...
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-10
<pc_> salve a tutti
<At0mik> con chi posso parlare di compilazione Kernel?
<brunch72> ciao a tutti, mi serve supporto per avviare un driver per il wifi su ubuntu15.04
<At0mik> di che tipo?
<Carlin0> brunch72, sei connesso da ubuntu ora ?
<brunch72> appena installato su hp nx7400, non si accende il tastino blu del wifi
<Carlin0> brunch72, sei connesso da ubuntu ora ?
<brunch72> Carlin0: no
<Carlin0> brunch72, connetti via cavo  e torna
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  che  programma  uso  per  creare  una  chiavetta  avviabile  ?
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, da windows ?
<cristian_c> Rebarbaro91: su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> lol
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: si
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<brunch72> carlin0: eccomi
<brunch72> Carlin0:sono qui
<Carlin0> brunch72, apri un terminale  e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> brunch72, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> brunch72, il 2° comando genera un link incollalo qui
<Rebarbaro91> vorrei  installare  ubuntu  a   64  bit su  hd esterno
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, sei cosciente del fatto che risulterà + lento ?
<brunch72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14456783/
<brunch72> Carlin0:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14456783/
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: cioè  si avvierà  in  più tempo?
<Carlin0> !bcm | brunch72 segui questa guida
<ubot-it> brunch72 segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, i dati dovranno passare attraverso usb che farà da imbuto
<Maxiride> Buondì, stamane mi hanno passato una chiavetta USB su cui devo montare una liveUSB di kubuntu. La attacco, i led sulla usb si accendono ma non compare in Dolphin... faccio un fdisk -l e la chiavetta c'è con label sdb1 ma poi nell'ultima colonna "Tipo" Fat32 nascosto
<Maxiride> cosa vuol dire? non sapevo si potesse scrivere in una chiavetta di rimanere "nascosta" se collegata
<cristian_c> devi?
<Maxiride> cristian_c: con unetbootin volevo installarvi una live di kubuntu
<cristian_c> Maxiride: un bel dmesg?
<cristian_c> Maxiride: non usare untbootin
<Maxiride> nel menù a tendina di unetbootin sdb1 compare quindi potrei anche procedere
<cristian_c> ci sono altri strumenti più efficaci
<Maxiride> ah.. spara xD
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> Maxiride: un bel dmesg?
<Maxiride> non conosco il comando ^^, un secondo
<Maxiride> se do dmesg | grep -i usb la chiavetta c'è in lista
<cristian_c> e che dice?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Maxiride> ecco, l'ultima entry è la chiavetta. SanDisk Cruzer Pattern
<Maxiride> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14456821/
<cristian_c> Maxiride: dolphin non la vede?
<Maxiride> No, ho provato a toglierla e rimetterla più volte
<Maxiride> tra parentesi, se la monto manualmente con mount riesco ad accedervi senza problemi. Il mio problema ora è capire perchè diavolo una banale chiavetta devo montarla così
<cristian_c> Maxiride: facciamo una cosa
<cristian_c> Maxiride: stacca e riattacca la usb
<cristian_c> Maxiride: immediatamente dopo, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> e incolla la risposta su pastebin
<Maxiride> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14456861/
<cristian_c> Maxiride: dico la verità, non escono errori
<Maxiride> cristian_c: bho backuppo il contenuto e la formatto vediamo se risolvo. Indipendentemente da questo mi dicevi di non usare unetbootin
<cristian_c> Maxiride: se hai windows, universal usb installer
<cristian_c> se hai ubuntu, dd
<brunch72> carlin0: DKMS: install completed.
<Maxiride> cristian_c:ho kubunto, grazie vado a leggerne la documentazione!
<brunch72> carlin0: ora non fa più niente, a parte lamp. il cursore
<brunch72> carlin0: provo a riavviare?
<Carlin0> brunch72, hai seguito la guida ? tieni conto che io non la conosco perchè non uso la stessa scheda
<brunch72> carlin0: si, sono arrivato a metà e il cursore del terminale lampeggia e basta,qualsiasi comando ora va a vuoto
<Carlin0> brunch72, che comando hai dato per ultimo
<brunch72> carlin0: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<brunch72> carlin0: sono una schiappa, forse si è incriccato e basta
<Carlin0> aspe...
<Carlin0> brunch72, dpkg -l | grep bcm | pastebinit
<brunch72> carlin0: è quello che ti dicevo..il terminale non funziona più
<Carlin0> brunch72, ctrl +c
<Carlin0> e poi dai il comando
<brunch72> carlin0: salta la riga e va a capo, ma non c'è nessun soggetto...tuttto nero e lampeggia
<Carlin0> brunch72, apri un altro terminale
<brunch72> carlin0:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14456938/
<brunch72> carlin0: ho chiuso e riaperto altro terminale
<Carlin0> bravo .. un attimo che vedo
<Carlin0> brunch72, sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> brunch72, sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<Carlin0> in questa sequenza
<brunch72> carlin0:: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<brunch72> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/
<Carlin0> brunch72, hai aperto gestore pacchetti o software cneter ?
<brunch72> carlin0:dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<brunch72> carlin0: ho scaricato un programma sul firefox
<brunch72> carlin0: ma ora ha finito
<Carlin0> brunch72, chiudo tutto tieni aperto solo chat e terminale
<Carlin0> e dai quei 2 comandi
<Pikachu> Chi mi spiega come mai, nonostante, abbia installato la lingua italiana su firefox continui ad esserci il correttore inglese?
<Carlin0> [11:32:20] <Carlin0> brunch72, sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> [11:33:15] <Carlin0> brunch72, sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> Pikachu, il correttore va settato
<krabador> !chat | Pikachu
<ubot-it> Pikachu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> Pikachu, sudo apt install firefox-locale-it
<brunch72> carlin0: eccomi
<Carlin0> [11:32:20] <Carlin0> brunch72, sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> [11:33:15] <Carlin0> brunch72, sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<Pikachu> grazie adesso provo :)
<brunch72> Carlin0: stesso risultato, riavvio il pc
<Carlin0> brunch72, alla fine devi riavviare ...
<Carlin0> cmq segnati i 2 comandi
<sala> buongiorno, sto cercando di collegare il mio pc con ubuntuvia hdmi al mio tv (sharp aquos), ma non succede nulla. potete aiutrmi? grazie
<krabador> sala, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> questi ultimi 2 , creano un url, incollalo qui
<sala> come si apre il terminale
<gianfar67> buongiorno a tutti , Avrei intenzione di installare Ubuntu ,ma ho gia Windows 10 installato, e non vorrei perderlo ,visto che in altre occasioni ho perso sempre windows 10 , perche non capisco bene dove sbaglio
<krabador> sala, ctrl alt t
<gianfar67> scheda madre gigabyte z97 hd3
<krabador> gianfar67, "in altre occasioni ho perso sempre windows 10" ---> in cui hai fatto cosa?
<krabador> gianfar67, bene, già che hai un fisso, puoi tranquillamente impostare tutto in legacy , disabilitando completamente uefi, e installare ubuntu a fianco di win ti diventa la cosa piu' facile del mondo
<gianfar67> ho installato ubunto e dopo installazione ho perso windows 10 e non partiva neanche ubunto
<krabador> !ubuntu | gianfar67
<ubot-it> gianfar67: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<gianfar67> ho bene ma come si fa ha disabilitare uefi che mi ha rotto ,premetto che ho gia windows 10 installato
<krabador> gianfar67, ci sono voci specifiche , nel bios, ci accedi , puoi controllare il manuale
<krabador> per vedere quali siano
<gianfar67> quindi ,se prima non imparo questo gradino non vado avanti
<Jkf1> gianfar67, h
<sala> mi dice documento vuoto in chiusura
<Jkf1> gianfar67, dovresti prima vedere le partizioni che hai
<Jkf1> gianfar67, che tipo di bios
<gianfar67> ho 2 hard disk 1 e ssd e altro normale
<krabador> gianfar67, gigabyte ha bios, con una marea di opziini
<brunch72> carlin0: eccomi di nuovo
<gianfar67> appunto per questo e difficile per me
<brunch72> carlin0: Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<brunch72> firmware-b43-installer è già alla versione più recente.
<brunch72> Il seguente pacchetto è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto:
<brunch72>   dkms
<brunch72> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverlo.
<brunch72> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<krabador> gianfar67, ok, ma hai un manuale apposta
<gianfar67> ma se ho gia installato windows 10 il bios e rimasto in uefi , come posso modificare il bios in legasy ?
<krabador> gianfar67, considera comuque che l'installazione di un os, per quanto iperdocumentata, come nel caso di ubuntu, prevedono comunque un minimo di manualit
<krabador> à con i sistemi, in assenza di essa, è il caso di provvedere di conseguenza
<brunch72> carlin0: mi hanno buttato fuori dalla chat
<krabador> brunch72, "(requested by ubot-it ( don't flood : usa il pastebin per incollare lunghi output))"
<gianfar67> devo formattare , poi configurare il bios con eufi ,poi installare windows 10 , dopo di che Ubunto?
<krabador> gianfar67, stai trollando ?
<krabador> giusto per sapere
<gianfar67> che vuol dire trollando?
<Jkf1> gianfar67, no devi controllare il tuo bios
<brunch72> krabador: come si usa?
<krabador> gianfar67, ok l'inesperienza, ma "<krabador> gianfar67, bene, già che hai un fisso, puoi tranquillamente impostare tutto in legacy , disabilitando completamente uefi, e installare ubuntu a fianco di win ti diventa la cosa piu' facile del mondo " , cosa ha a che fare con "<gianfar67> devo formattare , poi configurare il bios con eufi ,poi installare windows 10 , dopo di che Ubunto?"
<krabador> !troll | gianfar67
<ubot-it> gianfar67: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<gianfar67> chiedevo se devo formattare l'attuale sistema windows 10 e dopo di che configurare il bios in legasy , perche penso che non me lo permetta perche e gia installato windows 10
<gianfar67> Premetto che e la prima volta che chiedo aiuto, quindi abbiate pazienza
<krabador> gianfar67, entra in bios, disabilita uefi, impostanto legacy, leggendo sul manuale come fare, salvi e vedi cosa succede a win10
<gianfar67> bene provero Grazie
<brunch72> carlin0: aiuto!
<gianfar67> Tornero nuovamente grazie a tutti per ora
<krabador> gianfar67, ti si puo' segnalare per quanto riguarda ubuntu , se non hai la minima cognizione di cosa sia un bios, eccetera, informati di conseguenza, anche rivolgendoti a personale specializzato
<krabador> !paste | brunch72
<ubot-it> brunch72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brunch72> carlin0: apt-get autoremove
<gianfry> ciao
<At0mik> ciao
<krabador> !ciao gianfry
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao gianfry'
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | gianfry
<ubot-it> gianfry: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<brunch72> carlin0: volevo ringraziarti: funziona tutto, grazie mille
<Carlin0> mi fa piacere brunch72  , ma tieni conto che il fatto che tu veda qui il mio nick non vuol dire che io sia sempre presente
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jordanbelfort> salve
<matadores> buon pomeriggio
<jordanbelfort> grazie, anche a voi :)
<matadores> staranno mangiucchiando
<matadores> oggi e domenica e si finisce piu tardi di pappare
<jordanbelfort> sicuramente
<andrix> ragazzi ho un problema con il driver video intel
<matadores> :o
<andrix> xd
<matadores> beato te
<andrix> si incasina l'interfaccia grafica
<matadores> come metto driver proprietario   della mia cheda video  al riavvio successivo non mi entra piu in ubuntu e riformatto puntualmente
<andrix> io ho provato con i repository xorg-edgers
<b00k3r> andrix: hai provato con i repository ufficiali di ubuntu?
<andrix> cosa dovrei installare esattamente?
<matadores> (hmm)
<andrix> allora faccio un purge del repository edgers
<matadores> andrix
<andrix> è
<matadores> mi puoi dare il link di cosa stai vedendo
<andrix> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/AggiornareDriverVideo
<matadores> grazie
<matadores> scusate visto che sono ignorante ma il pulsante reset all'avvio del pc quale sarebbe per ubuntu?
<andrix> cioè?
<andrix> io provo a riavviare
<andrix> a dopo
<andrix> ok io ho provato a installare un driver
<andrix> metadores: tu che scheda video hai?
<andrix> io non ho risolto...lo fa ancora
<matadores> io ho un ati radeon
<andrix> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati
<matadores> e cuando provo il pc al riavvio va sempre in chermata nera e qundi e parecchio che non lo faccio
<matadores> qualche volta mi appre la schemata di caricamento di ubuntu ma oltre non va
<matadores> ecco perchè o sempre reinstallato tutto da capo essendo inesperto a differenza di tutti voi
<andrix> ma pure io sto cercando di capirci qualcosa
<matadores> infatti forse a me il problema con  la televisone thomson mi videne dato prorpio da questo
<andrix> ogni tanto provo a installarlo poi non ne vengo a capo e tolgo tutto
<andrix> ahah
<matadores> che mi da ubuntu solo 4:3 invece di 16:9
<andrix> hai collegato il pc alla tv?
<matadores> si
<matadores> avendo rotto lo schermo del mio portatile
<matadores> ho collegato tramite vga alla tv thomson
<andrix> ah ok
<matadores> a vedere vedo tutto bene ma non posso cambiare le impostazioni dello schermo del pc per il televisore
<andrix> ok ma allora riesci ad avviare ubuntu1
<cristian_c> andrix: qual è il problema?
<andrix> ho dei problemi col driver video
<andrix> fa righe orizzontali
<andrix> e subentra ogni tanto
<andrix> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<andrix> cristian_C
<cristian_c> andrix: ricostruiamo la vicenda
<andrix> si
<cristian_c> andrix: da quando si verifica il problema?
<andrix> ho appena installato ubutnu mate 64 bit
<andrix> e l'ha fatto dall'inizio
<cristian_c> andrix: e in live come andava?
<andrix> sinceramente non ho provato
<cristian_c> andrix: male
<andrix> ehe
<cristian_c> occorre sempre provare in live
<cristian_c> prima di installare
<cristian_c> andrix: che release di ubuntu mate?
<andrix> l'ultima 15.10
<cristian_c> andrix: in un terminale digita: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<andrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14458229/
<cristian_c> andrix: esattamente quale pc?
<cristian_c> andrix: cosa intendi con 'subentra'?
<andrix> preciso che quando mi salta l'immagine se passo tra la console testuale ctrl+alt+f1 e poi torno con ctrl+alt+f7 riottengo l'immagine anche se alcune finestre restano illeggibili
<cristian_c> andrix: esattamente quale pc?
<cristian_c> andrix: cosa intendi con 'subentra'?
<andrix> fisso compaq sr2139it
<cristian_c> ok
<andrix> aspetta subentra non ricordo a quale proposito l'ho detto
<andrix> ah ok
<andrix> si intendevo si verifica a momenti
<andrix> non è costante
<andrix> tipo adesso sta funzionando correttamente
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<andrix> poi magari manca per un istante il segnale video e successivamente l'immagine è tutrta a righe
<andrix> e diventa illeggibile
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1907702
<cristian_c> andrix: la connessione via cavo al monitor è stabile?
<andrix> si si con windows nessun problema
<andrix> mai fatto niente del genere
<andrix> e lo uso quotidianamente
<andrix> però meglio che preciso...per mancare il segnale intendo che lo schermo è nero
<andrix> non mi esce assenza di segnale dal monitor
<andrix> per capirci
<cristian_c> andrix: puoi postare su pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<cristian_c> il file intendo
<cristian_c> andrix: potrebbe pure essere un problema degli effetti grafici
<cristian_c> del compositor
<cristian_c> poi sarebbe da capire se mate utilizza qualcosa di simile a compiz
<cristian_c> andrix: beccato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300290
<andrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14458334/
<andrix> adesso è da un po che non lo sta facendo
<cristian_c> andrix: da un po' quanto?
<andrix> circa 30 minuti, cmq aspetta che riavvio
<andrix> allora
<andrix> ho provato a installare upstart-sysv come diceva nel forum
<andrix> poi ho avviato in modalità recovery
<andrix> e avviato la grafica con sudo service lightdm start
<cristian_c> e poi?
<andrix> ora la risoluzione è leggermente schiacciata
<cristian_c> andrix: nonn hai fatto nient'altro?
<andrix> no
<cristian_c> oltre a quello che hai descritto
<cristian_c> mucho strano
<andrix> cioè
<cristian_c> andrix: riavvia semplicemente
<andrix> ok
<andrix> ora è tornato normale
<andrix> in quanto a risoluzione
<cristian_c> andrix: dopo l'ultimo riavvio (l'attuale), ancora schermo nero
<cristian_c> ?
<andrix> ma nell'ultimo link che mi hai postato si parlava di avviare in modalità recovery....cmq per ora no
<cristian_c> andrix: ogni quanti riavvii in media appare?
<andrix> non è in base al riavvio...accade durante l'utilizzo
<cristian_c> andrix: allora aspettiamo
<andrix> si ok
<cristian_c> prova ad utilizzarlo, mentre rimani collegato in chat
<cristian_c> finché non accade
<andrix> io intanto sto provando a fare quello che facevo prima
<cristian_c> e lo comunichi qui
<andrix> si
<andrix> intanto ti ringrazio per la pazienza
<andrix> e l'aiuto
<cristian_c> andrix: quando accade, posta xorg.0.log su pastebin
<andrix> ok
<andrix> senti ma...ogni tanto freeza per esempio con firefox
<cristian_c> vediamo
<andrix> no intendo resta bloccato per qualche istante
<cristian_c> il log potrebbe anche dare qualche indizio
<andrix> il browser
<cristian_c> andrix: che processore hai?
<andrix> pentium d 3 ghz
<cristian_c> forae con mate fa fatica
<andrix> era meglio che mettevo 32 bit
<cristian_c> s
<andrix> ?
<cristian_c> andrix: il pentium d è a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> andrix: quanta ram hai?
<andrix> certo
<andrix> 2gb
<cristian_c> andrix: potevi tranquillamente installare 32 bit
<andrix> beh son sempre in tempo
<cristian_c> ma intanto vediamo che dice il log, quando si verifica il bug
<cristian_c> Maxiride: risolto?
<andrix> l'ha appena fatto
<cristian_c> andrix: ok, posta il log aggiornato
<andrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14458616/
<andrix> penso che le ultime tre righe diano info in merito
<cristian_c> andrix: a quanti monitor hai collegato il 0c?
<cristian_c> pc
<andrix> solo 1
<cristian_c> andrix: le ultime tre righe dicono soltanto che hai cambiato le tty
<cristian_c> andrix: hai possibilità di provare su altro monitor?
<andrix> al momento no
<Maxiride> Non sto capendo come decriptare una cartella protetta con ecryptfs, e ho la passphrase ma mi sfugge qualche comando dare per decriptarla e navigarci da dolphin
<cristian_c> andrix: quante risoluzioni hai provato?
<Maxiride> se qualcuno ha due secondi ^^
<andrix> ho lasciato sempre questa
<cristian_c> Maxiride: parlavo del problema di oggi
<cristian_c> andrix: ovvero?
<andrix> 1920x1080
<cristian_c> Maxiride: intendo la chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> andrix: prova le altre
<andrix> impostata in automatico dal sistema
<cristian_c> andrix: che monitor è?
<andrix> hp pavilion 22xi
<andrix> full hd
<cristian_c> andrix: prova le altre risoluzioni
<Maxiride> cristian_c: in che senso? Comunque ho misteriosamente risolto avviando windows, da lì la vedeva senza problemi.. bha
<cristian_c> Maxiride: ma dolphin la vede attualmentr?
<Maxiride> cristian_c: ho letto ora il primo messaggio "risolto?"  scusa. Sìsì risolto come suddetto
<cristian_c> Maxiride: non è che è una usb criptata?
<Maxiride> cristian_c: sì la vede
<Maxiride> cristian_c: no, era una usb con due cavolate. Fosse stata criptata non sarei riuscito a navigarci dentro dando solo mount da terminale
<cristian_c> ah, vero
<Maxiride> cristian_c: adesso sono con un nuovo problema "parallelo" a quello della chiavetta. Questo pc aveva un'installazione di linux con la cartella home criptata con ecryptfs, sta ragazza poverina non ha pensato di decriptare la cartella (fortunatamente su un'altra partizione) e ha reistallato da live usb kubuntu selezionando come home la partizione  ste
<Maxiride> ssa della home precedente.
<Maxiride> Solo che ora anche se sono riuscito a recuperare la passphares di ecryptfs se do sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<Maxiride>  e la pass non mi apre la cartella
<andrix> ora sto provando 1600x900
<Maxiride> ah.. vuole la password di login, non la passpharase di criptazione... ugualmente mi risponde che non riesce a montarla perchè la destinazione non esiste D: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14458733/
<Maxiride> andrix: che problema hai?
<andrix> video
<Maxiride> immaginavo =)
<Maxiride> ma di che tipo?
<andrix> dovresti leggere tutta la storia sopra
<andrix> in pratica funziona bene per un certo lasso di tempo
<Maxiride> andrix: eh sono collegato dalla chat sul sito, non vedo lo storico ma solo da quando mi sono collegato
<andrix> poi si annerisce lo schermo per qualche istante e al ritorno del desktop è tutto a righe orizzontali
<andrix> illeggibile
<Maxiride> andrix: domanda a monte, la scheda funzionava prima? con una versione precedente di ubuntu o con un'altro sistema operativo?
<andrix> si si
<andrix> sempre usato windows 7 fino a stamattina
<andrix> che ho tutt'ora in dual boot
<Maxiride> che scheda hai?
<cristian_c> Maxiride: sudo encryptfs-recover-private
<andrix> è la intel integrata
<andrix> ma forse rompeva perchè era settata a 1920x1080
<Maxiride> andrix: hai già provato a vedere se il gestore di driver propietari suggerisce di installare qualcosa?
<andrix> mi sa che alla fine non reggeva
<Maxiride> (è nelle impostazioni di sistema)
<andrix> si ma non so se ho fatto la procedura corretta
<andrix> e comunque avevo provato i repository
<andrix> xorg-edgers
<andrix> e mi aveva installato dei componenti aggiornati
<cristian_c> andrix: scusa, ma quando te l'ho chiesto, non l'hai menzionato
<cristian_c> -,-
<andrix> macosa?
<Maxiride> pur non avendo nulla contro i repo free, io installerei i propietari
<cristian_c> l'aggiunta dei ppa
<cristian_c> Maxiride: non esistono proprietari intel
<Maxiride> cristian_c: nessuna idea per decriptare questa cartella? (giusto per non stare in stallo in attesa)
<cristian_c> per le vere schede intel
<andrix> si ho fatto la prova e poi ho annullato tutto con un tool che si chiama purgeppa
<cristian_c> Maxiride: hai letto il comando?
<cristian_c> andrix: ma di base, che succede?
<andrix> che salta l'immagine
<Maxiride> cristian_c: sì l'ho dato, ho messo l'output su pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14458733/
<andrix> cmq aspetta che vediamo forse non reggeva semplicemente la risoluzione massima
<andrix> che peraltro l'ha messa lui in automatico
<andrix> non l'avevo forzata io
<andrix> avevo trovato anche https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads dal wiki ubuntu
<andrix> ed avevo installato il pacchetto per ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> andrix: anche questo avevi taciuto quando ho domandato
<andrix> l'avevo scritto sopra
<andrix> era all'inizio
<f843d0> Maxiride: conosci la password dell'utente in questione?
<andrix> poi quando me l'hai chiesto non avevo fatto altre modifiche
<Maxiride> f843d0: sì e ho anche la passphrase di ecryptfs (essendo stata creata durante l'installazione è diverda dalla pass di login)
<cristian_c> andrix: potevo anche non essere presente
<andrix> si hai ragione
<Maxiride> la chat scorre.. è facile perdere un messaggio :D
<cristian_c> andrix: e avevo chiesto solo se avevi fatto altro oltre alle operazioni che mi hai espressamente elencato
<andrix> ah
<andrix> ok
<f843d0> Maxiride: quindi per esempio, sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/[user]/.Private /home/user/mountpoint
<andrix> allora avevo interpretato male la domanda
<andrix> l'ha fatto ancora
<cristian_c> andrix: allora
<cristian_c> andrix: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<Maxiride> f843d0: mi chiede il chiper da usare
<cristian_c> cipher
<Maxiride> ^^ sì scusate, cipher
<Maxiride> il modello crittografico insomma xD
<andrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14458841/
<f843d0> Maxiride: eh, si conosce? :)
<Maxiride> f843d0: ah bho.. la cartella è stata creata criptata durante una precedente installazione di ubuntu. Quindi immagino sia il cipher di default di ubuntu, che comunque non so quale sia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14458842/
<f843d0> Maxiride: provare... direi aes 16
<cristian_c> andrix: allora, proviamo con nomodeset
<andrix> e dove lo mettiamo
<jester-> Maxiride: il crypt va a buone donne spesso e volentieri, se i due comandi recover non hanno effetto mettiti il cuore in pace
<cristian_c> andrix: quando avvi il sistema e appare il grub, invece di premere invio, premi e
<Maxiride> jester-: no dai impossibile.. tutti i file di ecrypt sono intonsi... ho la pass di login, ho recuperato la passpharase...
<andrix> ok
<cristian_c> andrix: apparirà una nuova schermata, in cui dovrai inserire nomodeset in un determinato punto
<andrix> ok
<Maxiride> f843d0: mi chiede un bordello di altre cose D:
<f843d0> Maxiride: dovrebbero essere due
<jester-> Maxiride: eh ma se si  è sminchiato c'è solo da formattare
<f843d0> Maxiride: Enable plaintext passthrough & Enable filename encryption
<cristian_c> andrix: riesci a collegarti in chat da un altro dispositivo?
<andrix> si
<andrix> ho un netbook collegato
<cristian_c> andrix: ok
<Maxiride> jester-: e f843d0 questi passaggi che ho fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14458879/ adesso riprovo con il plaintex pass e filename encrypt
<andrix> xd
<f843d0> Maxiride: aspetta un secondo!
<f843d0> Maxiride: scrive Mounted eCryptfs
<f843d0> Maxiride: sicuro che non ha montato la partizione?
<Maxiride> f843d0: niente.. tutto viene montato correttamente in mnt/temp ma è pieno di cartelle e file criptati ancora
<f843d0> Maxiride: eh, dovevi mettere Enable filename encryption yes, non no
<Maxiride> f843d0: nono ho rifatto la procedura così
<jester-> Maxiride: pare che tu stia cercando di forzare
<jester-> la pass non è quella giusta
<Maxiride> f843d0: mi chiede Filename Encryption Key (FNEK) Signature [d2810a56be9797ca]:
<Maxiride> jester-: quando chiede la passphrase è la pass di LOGIN o la PASSPHRASE generata da ecrypt alla prima installazione?
<jester-> Maxiride: i casi sono 2: o crypt è rotto o cerchi forzare ma non trovi la pass giusta
<Maxiride> jester-: no non stò forzando il pc di nessuno lol
<jester-> Maxiride: nel primo caso oltre a quei comando mi pare non esista altro, se forzi non p comptenza di questo canale
<Maxiride> jester-: non può essere che scelga il cipher errato?
<andrix> allora mi sono reso conto che l'instakllzione di quel pacchetto intel di per se non aveva fatto nulla
<andrix> perchè in sistema ho trovato l'icona dell'applicazione
<Maxiride> yeah sì ce l'ho fatta!! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14459034/ in futuro se dovesse ripresentarsi qualcuno con un problema simile nel mio caso la falla stava nel fare copia e incolla della password di  LOGIN, non so perché ma va scritta a mano per forza.
<andrix> intel graphic installer for linux
<Maxiride> e non so come rassicurare jester- e f843d0.. non ho forzato nulla ma mi rendo anche conto sia solo la mia parola.
<Maxiride> f843d0: vedi un messaggio sopra
<f843d0> Maxiride: nice, well done. Non e` mia responsabilita` additare le tue azioni, ottimo che hai risolto :)
<andrix> ho provato ad aprire l'applicazione e mi ha installato/aggiornato dei componenti
<jester-> Maxiride: finalmente ha beccato la pass giusta
<cristian_c> andrix: vedo che il consiglio non interessa
<cristian_c> quindi
<cristian_c> !ripristino | andrix
<ubot-it> andrix: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Maxiride> jester-: 34 caratteri tra maiuscole minuscole simboli e spazi non sono esattamente "da azzeccare" o la sai o la sai =)
<andrix> no aspetta ho provato prima
<Maxiride> Buon pomeriggio a tutto comunque =)
<Maxiride> *tutti
<andrix> con nomodeset
<andrix> ma non riconosceva il monitor
<jester-> Maxiride: si ma facile da scrivere sbagliata
<andrix> e mi dava risoluzione massima 1280x1024 che risultava deformato
<andrix> allora poi ho fatto questa prova
<Maxiride> jester-: mi sfugge comunque come mai un copia e incolla da un file di testo non funzionasse
<cristian_c> andrix: ma quella deformata non era la prova da recovery?
<andrix> anche
<andrix> si in entrambi i casi
<jester-> Maxiride: misteri di linux
<andrix> sia recovery che nomodeset
<cristian_c> andrix: ti consiglio due cose
<cristian_c> andrix: visto che hai provato cose, non molto chiare, prova innanzitutto un ripristino di sistema
<cristian_c> !ripristino | andrix
<ubot-it> andrix: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<andrix> ok
<cristian_c> andrix: poi, eventualmente, ma non solo, prova la live di ubuntu mate 15.10
<cristian_c> appunto in sessione di prova
<andrix> ok
<cristian_c> e vedi come ca
<cristian_c> va
<andrix> ok
<andrix> intanto vi ringrazio
<cristian_c> andrix: ocio alla procedura di ripristino
<cristian_c> assicurati di trovare le opzioni elencate nella guida
<andrix> :)
<cristian_c> altrimenti fai in manuale, sempre con attenzione
<andrix> ok
<PIPPO> CIAO
<PIPPO> UBUNTO NON AVEVA CHIUSO MESI FA??
<PIPPO> ORA è TORNATO ATTIVO??
<KIMIX> Buonasera, premetto che  ho appena installato ubuntu, devo cercare di riparare dei settori dannegiati di un hdd che windows neanche legge
<Carlin0> !chat | KIMIX
<ubot-it> KIMIX: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<KIMIX> ho provato con fsck
<KIMIX> ma non capisco la risposta
<KIMIX> fsck da util-linux 2.26.2
<KIMIX> e2fsck 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014)
<KIMIX> ext2fs_open2: Valore magic non corretto nel super-blocco
<KIMIX> fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<KIMIX> fsck.ext2: Valore magic non corretto nel super-blocco nell'aprire /dev/sdb
<andrix2> cristian_c: lo fa anche con la live il difetto
<gianfar67> buonasera.
<gianfar67> sono riuscito ,almeno sembra ! di aver disattivato dal bios il boot uefi ,ora son solo in legasy,
<duk> Ciao, scusate ho un computer con la versione di windows 8.1 pro. Ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10 ma non riesco ad installarlo. Apro  il file scaricato di ubuntu 15.10 e vado sulla cartella  di installazione, poi ci clicco sopra e mi chiede apri con e mette varie opzioni: internet , microsoft  world  ecc... Cosa posso fare?
<gianfar67> voglio installare ubunto , premetto che sul primo ssd ho gia installato windows 10 , e da 512 gb, il secondo hard disk da 1 tera meccanico
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> gianfar67: con bios legacy, riesci ad accedere a winz?
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | duk
<ubot-it> duk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gianfar67> devi avviarlo con chiavetta inserita ,riavvii e premi il tasto f12 e fai partire il boot dalla chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> duk, legigti la guida linkata... ti devi creare un supporto cd/usb e avviare il pc da li
<gianfar67> quello io lo so gia ,
<duk> ok grazie mille!!
<duk> ci provo
<Mr_Pan> prego duk
<gianfar67> io chiedevo invece che voglio installare ubuntu su un altra partizione dello stesso hard disk ,dove e installato windows 10 ,
<gianfar67> oppure se fosse piu semplice installarlo sul secondo hard disk .
<cristian_c> gianfar67: però non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<gianfar67> Ho proprio bisogno di un step by step ,perche ho paura di rovinare windows 10
<gianfar67> scusa cristian ,sono un po lento con la tastiera
<cristian_c> gianfar67: usa gli occhi allora
<gianfar67> cioe'
<jester->  gianfar67 è portatile o pc
<gianfar67> pc
<cristian_c> gianfar67: scorri il log e cerca la mia domands
<cristian_c> di qualche minuto fa, quando sei entrato.
<jester-> gianfar67: allora se vuoi essere sicuro usa un altro hd
<gianfar67> trovato solo la parola allora
<cristian_c> 'gianfar67: con bios legacy, riesci ad accedere a winz?'
<cristian_c> questo avevo scritto
<gianfar67> quindi uso altro hard disk , e mi rimane il boot di windows 10 invariato?
<gianfar67> avevo gia provato in precedenza ,ma purtroppo e andato tutto a ....
<gianfar67> si adesso la mia scheda madre e inpostata solo legasy
<gianfar67> sto usando windows 10 ora
<cristian_c> gianfar67: quindi come accennava krabador
<cristian_c> riesci a usare winz 10 in legacy, giusto?
<gianfar67> si
<gianfar67> lo sto usando
<cristian_c> gianfar67: allora il prossimo punto è avviare l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> in dual boot
<cristian_c> tenendo il legacy
<gianfar67> sono arrivato anche li,
<cristian_c> !installazione | gianfar67
<ubot-it> gianfar67: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> gianfar67: hai già provato il dvd in live?
<gianfar67> mettendo chiavetta , pigiando tasto f12 al momento dell'accensione e mi appare una schermata con 4 opzioni , dove io scelgo di installare , ma arrivando a scegliere hard disk ho partizione vado in tilt
<jester-> gianfar67: scegli installa accanto
<gianfar67> cosa vuol dire installa accanto?
<jester-> gianfar67: ti devi fare i conti di quanto vuoi ridurre la partizione winz da dare a ubuntu
<jester-> gianfar67: una delle opzioni installando è installa accanto a winz
<gianfar67> magari fosse solo questo,
<jester-> gianfar67: te la propone l'opzione o no
<gianfar67> arrivando nella scermata ,e scegliendo opzione di creare io partizione e hard disk , mi appaiono diverse partizioni sul disco primario , volevo essere sicuro se usando l'intero disco secondario ,non mi andasse a rovinare il boot di windows 10 ,che ho gia avuto diverse esperienze sempre negative , in quanto non mi partiva piu niente alla fine dell'i
<gianfar67> nstallazione di ubunto
<cristian_c> gianfar67: ma h scelto partizionamento manuale???
<cristian_c> 'Altro'
<gianfar67> si si altro
<cristian_c> gianfar67: e noi non ti si è consigliato questo
<gianfar67> ma ! ci sono arrivato dasolo fin qui.
<jester-> cristian_c: da manuale dovrebbe prima ridurre la partizione winz son gparted
<jester-> gianfar67: vai in winz e fai iun rebbot
<jester-> gianfar67: al boot fai pero partire dvd o usb
<jester-> altrimenti se  psegni il filesiste è in freeze e non ti fa fare una cazzo
<gianfar67> puoi ripetere ultima stringa?
<jester-> gianfar67: ultima stringa de che
<gianfar67> altrimenti se  psegni il filesiste è in freeze e non ti fa fare una cazzo
<jester-> gianfar67: eh winz non rilascia il fs
<jester-> gianfar67: facendo un riavvio da winz bypassi il problema
<jester-> riavviando lo rilascia, quindi fai partire dvd e sei apposto
<gianfar67> perdonami, ma e prorpio le abbreviazioni che non capisco, proprio su ubuntu al momento di decidere cosa partizionare
<jester-> gianfar67: non devi partizionare una sega se non hai un hd aggiuntivo
<jester-> gianfar67: sul disco in uso non dovresti avere spazio libero
<jester-> e comunque dalla live lanci gparted che si vede come sei messo
<jester-> o andiamo alla cieca e famo casini
<cristian_c> gianfar67: ti stai ponendo le domande sbagliate
<jester-> gianfar67: intanto che sei in winz devi deframmentare
<jester-> utilita disco
<jester-> gianfar67: mica puoi farti un locale in piu in casa se non hai spazio esterno da usare
<gianfar67> 1 ssd da 512 gb interamente per windows 10, domanda : se installo ubuntu sul secondo hard disk , so che non mi va piu niente .
<gianfar67> ti ringrazio , riprovero'.
<jester-> gianfar67: se non fai vaccate va tutto
<cristian_c> gianfar67: perché sarebbe sbagliato su secondo hard disk?
<gianfar67> non dubito, dubito di me sempre e solo per non sapere di boot e partizioni
<cristian_c> il secondo hard disk mi sembrebbe una buona soluziine
<jester->  gianfar67 a
<cristian_c> *soluzione
<jester-> gianfar67: installa secondo hd poi famo passo passo
<jester-> dopo maggnnato
<gianfar67> tempo fa ,avevo provato, finito di installare ubuntu ,al riavvio non mi partiva piu niente ,e ho dovuto formattare nuovamento windows 10
<gianfar67> ecc..
<cristian_c> gianfar67: se non hai brsato partizioni win, non era necessario
<versilia> wow bene, ho reinstallato ubuntu 15.10 a 64 bit e ubuntu non parte piu!
<cristian_c> versilia: reinstalla grub
<gianfar67> e questo il punto ,brasato partizione ,io l'ho installato sul secondo hard disk
<cristian_c> versilia: se hai uefi, boor repair
<gianfar67> non so cosa e grub
<cristian_c> gianfar67: dicevo a versilia
<cristian_c> gianfar67: ma se ti interessa...
<cristian_c> !grub | gianfar67
<ubot-it> gianfar67: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> *boot repair
<jester-> gianfar67: ma va che un disco da usb è 8una chiavicad
<cristian_c> gianfar67: perchè tu paciocchi partizioni, ecco perché non ti si consiglia opzione 'Altro'
<versilia> ma ora sono sulla live
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<versilia> asp che legggo
<gianfar67> dio ,ci vuole un ingeniere scusate
<cristian_c> *ingegnere
<jester-> gianfar67: ci vuole che bisogna seguire non andare per i cazzi propri
<gianfar67> giusto!
<cristian_c> e non ci vuole un ingegnere, basterebbe leggere la documenazione ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | gianfar67
<ubot-it> gianfar67: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<gianfar67> bene ,mi faro' un po di cultura ..
<cristian_c> !wiki | gianfar67
<ubot-it> gianfar67: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<versilia> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14461173/
<cristian_c> versilia: hai installato grub in sda5?
<Innerina> Salve, ho problemi col router, la connessione cade spesso su tutti i dispositivi a random, e su Chrome dà Dns probe finished ... Non riesco a capire dov'è il problema!
<cristian_c> !chat | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<versilia> cristian_c: scusa ero andato in cucina> direi di si, e' la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> versilia: e perché ci hai installato pure il grub?
<cristian_c> lì
<versilia> cristian_c: asp che non voglio dirti una cazzata controllo su gparted
<cristian_c> versilia: ma boot repair conferma
<cristian_c> Boot sector info: Grub2 (v2.00) is installed in the boot sector of sda5 and looks at sector 449112784 of the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks for (,msdos5)/boot/grub.
<versilia> cristian_c: e' un computer che uso da anni, posso aver fatto qualche errore anni fa. sda1 e 2 sono di win, sda3 e' il posto dove ho scaricato win10,  sda5 ubuntu , sda6 swap e sda7   e'  una partizione di dati
<cristian_c> versilia: il nodo in questione è grub
<cristian_c> perché installarlo in sda5?
<versilia> cristian_c: ma prima era cosi e andava lo stesso.... solo che stanotte mi e' venuta voglia di mettere il 64 bit al posto del 32 che era sbagliato
<versilia> cristian_c: forse perche' non potevo fare piu altre partizioni
<versilia> Cmq non ho ancora riavviato dopo bootrepair
<cristian_c> versilia: avrai fatto casino
<cristian_c> versilia: in una tabella msdos o comunque sistemi non uefi, grub si installa all'inizio del disco
<versilia> cristian_c: mi ha chiesto dove montare il root durante l-installazione e io ho messo sda5
<cristian_c> e non su una partizione specifica
<cristian_c> versilia: root non è grub
<versilia> cristian_c: ti dicevo solo l-unica domanda che mi ha fatto l-instalazione
<versilia> cristian_c: quindi riavvio e ci risentiamo
<versilia> ?
<cristian_c> versilia: avrai sbagliato qualcosa
<versilia> cristian_c: o mi aiuti ora?
<cristian_c> difficile dire cosa
<cristian_c> versilia: se boot repair ha finito, puoi riavviare
<versilia> cristian_c: mi ammazzo?
<versilia> ok
<cristian_c> versilia: O.o
<versilia> cristian_c: non va
<cristian_c> definisci 'non va'
<versilia> non parte
<versilia> cristian_c: cioè non è cambiato nulla con boot repair
<cristian_c> ah, scusa , ora è più chiaro! ^_^ (ironic mode)
<versilia> cristian_c:  parte il grub poi si blocca l'avvio
<cristian_c> ok, quindi io grub appare
<versilia> e certo
<cristian_c> versilia: hai provato ad avviare un kernel precedente?
<versilia> cristian_c: ecco perchè ero scettico
<cristian_c> versilia: non dare per scontato cosd
<cristian_c> e
<versilia> cristian_c: quando criticavi la mia installazione...
<cristian_c> versilia: senti
<versilia> cristian_c: kernel precedenti danno la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> versilia: non è detto che il grub sia installato nel posto giusto
<cristian_c> fornisci informazioni accurate
<cristian_c> avrai risposte accurate
<cristian_c> versilia: doce/come/cosa si blocca?
<cristian_c> v
<versilia> cristian_c: se pazienti provo a spiegarti c'ho fatto una foto
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<versilia> cristian_c: cose semplici mai... la foto l'ho sul telefono... aspetta un attimo
<cristian_c> versilia: img8s esiste anche su mobile
<cristian_c> come sito web
<cristian_c> imgur
<versilia> cristian_c: ah grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<versilia> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/dyqdaHp
<Carlin0> versilia, non si avvia ?
<versilia> no
<Carlin0> e cosa è successo prima ?
<versilia> Carlin0: si blocca così
<versilia> Carlin0: ho reinstallato una versione a 64 bit sulla stessa a 32 bit
<Carlin0> direi che non è molto riuscita
<versilia> Carlin0: ieri kabrador mi ha detto che era facilissimo
<Carlin0> non saprei ... mai fatto una cosa simile
<Carlin0> ma perchè l'hai fatto ?
<versilia> Carlin0: ora la discussione è: ho un sistema che non si avvia, cosa ci posso fare?
<Carlin0> non so ... ti ho detto ma  reinstallato una sull'altra , quando installo faccio installazione «pulita»
<versilia> cristian_c:  visto l'image?
<Carlin0> credo sia assente
<Carlin0> io salverei eventuali dati e farei installazione nuova , cmq aspetta a sentire cosa dicono anche gli altri
<versilia> i dati sono solo sulla home?
<Carlin0> di solito si ...
<cristian_c> kernel panic
<versilia> cristian_c: cioe'?
<cristian_c> versilia: qualcosa che ha a che fare con il kernel
<cristian_c> versilia: tu ripeti che prima andava tutto bene con lo stesso metodo di installazione
<cristian_c> ma mi permetto di dubitare
<versilia> cristian_c: si si
<cristian_c> versilia: hai usato la stessa identica .iso?
<cristian_c> o hai cambiato versione bit?
<versilia> cristian_c: ma noooo
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> ha cambiato bit
<versilia> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> quindi altro file .iso
<versilia> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> versilia: e dove hai messo sto file .iso?
<Carlin0> [21:03:28] <versilia> Carlin0: ho reinstallato una versione a 64 bit sulla stessa a 32 bit
<versilia> su una penna
<versilia> è quella da cui sto scrivendo
<cristian_c> versilia: eh, già spiega bene prima di criticare gli altri (semi-cit. versilia)
<cristian_c> versilia: come l'hai creata?
<cristian_c> la usb
<versilia> cristian_c: un casino... con unetboot, ma da linux mi dava errore sempre, allora l'ho fatta da windows
<cristian_c> versilia: sì, ma come?
<versilia> cristian_c: scaricata iso dal sito, aperto unetboot, selezionata iso e penna, cliccato
<cristian_c> versilia: su winz?
<versilia> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> versilia: utilizza altro software, non unetbootin
<versilia> cristian_c: pensavo fosse il migliore.
<cristian_c> !usbwin | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<versilia> cristian_c: creatore dischi?
<cristian_c> versilia: non direi, qui lo sconsigliamo sempre unetbootin
<cristian_c> perché ha la tendenza a dare problemi in alcuni casi
<versilia> cristian_c: scusate
<versilia> cristian_c: creatore dischi avvio?
<cristian_c> no
<versilia> cristian_c: come mai?
<cristian_c> versilia: allora, se usi winz, universal usb installer
<cristian_c> versilia: se usi linux, in teoria creatore dischi avvio andrebbe, ma a causa di un recente bug, è sconsigliato
<cristian_c> versilia: e quindi se vuoi farlo da linux, ti consiglio dd
<versilia> cristian_c: avevo capito che il bug era ora ma se si usavano iso di versioni vecchie
<cristian_c> versilia: nelle note di rilascio di ubuntu 15.04 e 15.10 si parla proprio del famoso bug di creatore dischi d'avvio,che fa casini
<versilia> cristian_c: cmq mi fido finisci la frase allora
<cristian_c> versilia: ma tu hai 15.10, giusto?
<cristian_c> versilia: i link per universal te li ho dati prima
<cristian_c> e forse universal usb è la cosa giusta per te
<cristian_c> dd è a riga di comando
<versilia> cristian_c: scusa non avevo capito che dd fosse un software ahah
<cristian_c> quindi, fai la usb da winz con universal
<cristian_c> versilia: almeno finché non risolvono il bug di creatore discni d'avvio
<cristian_c> h
<versilia> ok, quindi re-installo un'altra volta
<cristian_c> versilia: prendi la iso e fai l'installer usb
<cristian_c> e prima prova in live
<Carlin0> versilia, salva i dati e fai installazione pulita
<versilia> ma la home è grossa
<cristian_c> versilia: idea
<cristian_c> vsrsepara la home
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> versilia: la separi in partizione separata
<cristian_c> versilia: c'è anche una guida wiki per separarla
<cristian_c> versilia: e per il futuro ti consiglio, su ogni nuova installazione, di creare sempre una partizionem/home
<cristian_c> invece di buttare sempre tutto su /
<versilia> cristian_c: ho troppe partizioni
<cristian_c> * partizione /home
<cristian_c> versilia: allora hai organizzato male la tabella
<versilia> cristian_c: come la dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> versilia: qualcuna backuppala
<cristian_c> di quelle che puoi backuppare
<cristian_c> versilia: per organizzare meglio la tabella delle partizioni, devi usare abbondantemente le partizioni extended
<cristian_c> e crearci le,logiche dentro
<versilia> cristian_c: ci sono: windows, ubuntu, la swap, i dati, la recovery
<cristian_c> versilia: la recovery puoi backupparla?
<cristian_c> o i dati
<versilia> no, sono le più grosse
<cristian_c> versilia: o anche la swap
<cristian_c> versilia: la swap puoi eliminarla e ributtarla in una extended
<cristian_c> se la swap è primaria
<versilia> cristian_c: scusa ma non ti seguo... come vorresti farla?
<cristian_c> io?
<versilia> cristian_c: la tabella intendo
<cristian_c> versilia: puoi mostrare gparted in qualche modo?
<versilia> certo...
<cristian_c> ok
<versilia> https://imgur.com/wupSSdc
<versilia> cr
<versilia> cristian_c: io la modifico come meglio credete
<versilia> non mi dite che ci sono 5 gb unallocated, mi sono sbagliato facendo la recovery
<cristian_c> ti si possono dare conaigli...
<versilia> cristian_c: dimmi pure
<cristian_c> sda4 è la extended
<cristian_c> e hai tre partizioni logiche sulla extended
<cristian_c> quindi teoricamente ce ne potresti far stare una quarta al massimo
<versilia> si ok
<cristian_c> il problema è che tutto lo spazio della extended è occupato dalle partizioni
<cristian_c> quindi ti conviene ridurne una
<cristian_c> e usare lo spazio allocato per una quarta partizione
<cristian_c> versilia: ma forse puoi separarla direttamente
<versilia> cristian_c: intendi posso separare la home?
<versilia> la home che c'è ora
<versilia> cristian_c: ma intendi ridurre sda5 e separarla cosi
<cristian_c> versilia: la home ora è una direct0ry
<cristian_c> io intendo il metterla su partizione
<cristian_c> !home
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'home'
<versilia> cristian_c: che creo prendendo spazio da cosa? SDA5? SDA7?
<cristian_c> prima va vista la guida
<cristian_c> versilia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SpostareHomePartizioneSeparata
<versilia> cristian_c: ma ti voglio chiedere anche un'altra cosa: posso usare quello spazio non allocato? cioè posso spostare più in basso tutte le partizioni?
<cristian_c> e comunque c'è pure l'avvertimento nel wiki: ' E' consigliabile eseguire una copia di backup di tutti i propri dati prima di procedere'
<cristian_c> versilia: spostare è più problematico
<cristian_c> io c'ho messo ore a spostare
<cristian_c> e non è detto che tutto vada per il verso giuato
<cristian_c> sopratutto se le partizioni da spostare sono 'grosse'
<versilia> cristian_c: capito
<cristian_c> allora
<Snabbo> jester- mi ridaresti il comando please? quello per montare in sola lettura il disco, mi si è spento il pc
<cristian_c> versilia: sda5 è / giusto?
<versilia> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> versilia: allora riduci quella
<cristian_c> versilia: seguendo le indicazioni della pagina wiki che ti ho linkato poco fa
<cristian_c> versilia: ma se in live?
<cristian_c> *sei
<versilia> si
<cristian_c> versilia: ok, da live puoi farlo perché così puoi smontare sda5, cosa necessaria
<jester-> Snabbo: sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda2 /mnt
<cristian_c> per effettuare l'operazione ridimensionamento
<Snabbo> grazie mille
<versilia> cristian_c: riavvio e provo. devo riavviare perche quando ho fatto il bootrepair ha scasinato qualcosa e ora no mi smonta sda5
<jester-> Snabbo: il problema è aggirabile uscendo da winz riavviando il pc non spegnerlo
<jester-> al reboot vai in lunx e il fs è rilasciato
<versilia> cristian_c: cmq seguo la guida... più o meno che spazi raccomandi per sda5? anni fa mi diventava enorme
<cristian_c> versilia: spazi ragionevoli
<Snabbo> windows non starta, per quello non riuscivo a fare nulla
<cristian_c> versilia: fatti il calcolo su quanto incide la home rispetto al totale di /
<cristian_c> nel wiki di parla anche di questo
<juice2> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-02
<peppe7>  buon giorno se provo a stampare qualcosa con ubuntu 16.04  stampa delle copie irriconoscibili quasi tutte nere. la stampante funziona correttamente con un altro pc sul quale c'è pure ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> peppe7: ma ti avevo già risposto l'altro giorno...
<peppe7> cristian_c, l'altro giorno tu mi hai risposto che non sto usando ubuntu invece io ti posso assicurare che ho installato personalmente ubuntu 16.04 su tutte e tre le macchine in mio possesso
<cristian_c> peppe7: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> peppe7: dal pc che presenta i problemi elencati
<peppe7> cristian_c, aperto
<cristian_c> peppe7: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<peppe7> cristian_c, era gia installato
<cristian_c> peppe7: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> peppe7: copia e incolla il comando, che ti restituirà un link, da incollare qui in canale
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23726673/
<cristian_c> # deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 17.3 _Rosa_ - Release amd64 20151128]/ xenial main restricted 3 # deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 17.3 _Rosa_ - Release amd64 20151128]/ trusty contrib main non-free
<ExPBoy> lol
<peppe7> cristian_c, ??
<ExPBoy> peppe7, se hai mint sei sul canale sbagliato
<Carlin0> mi sa che aveva mint ed ha avanzato di versione con ubuntu
<peppe7> ExPBoy, allora, voi siete i tecnici di ubuntu ,ma io non penso di essere scemo
<peppe7> riesco a leggere!
<ExPBoy> peppe7, nessuno ti dice di essere scemo
<ExPBoy> ma sappiamo leggere anche noi a volte a parte Carlin0
<cristian_c> :P
<Carlin0> peppe7, avevi mint ?
<peppe7> ExPBoy, mai installato mint sempre installato ubuntu!
<peppe7> da quasi 10 anni
<ExPBoy> peppe7, e allora quelle righe le ha scritte babbo natale
<cristian_c> beh, da 10 ani è credibile
<Carlin0> peppe7, il tuo pc la notte si autoinstalla altro allora
<Carlin0> prende vita ...
<ExPBoy> che paura!
<peppe7> ExPBoy, non so se babbo natale è passato di qui , se volete vi mando uno screen shot
<cristian_c> peppe7: è possibile che sia come dice csrlino
<cristian_c> peppe7: che hai fatto un avanzamento
<cristian_c> invece che un'installazione da zero
<ExPBoy> peppe7, ma basta il post che hai messo da quello si vede mint
<ExPBoy> eh
<Carlin0> mint rosa era basata sulla 14.04 ed hai avanzato di versione son ubuntu
<Carlin0> con*
<ExPBoy> bel casino insomma
<peppe7> ExPBoy, l'avanzamento delle varie versioni è sempre stato fatto cancellando il disco
<Carlin0> peppe7, no
<ExPBoy> peppe7,  ok hai rsgione tu
<cristian_c> se fosse cancellato il sources.list sarebbe nuovo di zecca
<cristian_c> usando la iso della 16.04
<ExPBoy> certo che si comincia bene l'anno eh
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: era finito bene?
<ExPBoy> bho ero assente
<peppe7> ExPBoy, io non voglio avere ragione perche non sono un tecnico, anzi,ma mi ricordo almeno un po quello che faccio
<ExPBoy> peppe7, ok
<Carlin0> peppe7, ma sappi che tua moglie di nascosto ti installa mint
<peppe7> Carlin0, ok apprezzo il tuo umorismo
<cristian_c> peppe7: fai una cosa
<peppe7> Carlin0, adesso provo il comando che mi avete dato sulle altre macchine
<cristian_c> peppe7: installa ubuntu da zero
<cristian_c> peppe7: avanzanenti (specie di dubbia provenienza,  come si può notare) possono comportare problemi
<cristian_c> quindi meglio installazione pulita
<cristian_c> e vedi come va la stampante
<peppe7> cristian_c, cmq il pc a funzionato perfettamente fino ad oggi, anzi funzia ancora bene tranne la stampante
<ExPBoy> allora qualcosa hai fatto
<ExPBoy> se ieri funzionava la stampante intendo
<cristian_c> peppe7: mi dispiace, ma stante le informazioni che hai fornito, non è una situazione standard la tua
<cristian_c> peppe7: puoi confermarci se la stampante va in live 16.04?
<peppe7> adesso controllo con le altre macchine ( stessa installazione) poi vi dico
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: pose lo stesso problema diversi giorni fa
<peppe7> cristian_c, la stampante va in usb
<cristian_c> peppe7: quindi avanzamento anche con le altre?
<cristian_c> peppe7: in sessione di prova, intendo
<cristian_c> peppe7: ma non usavi ubuntu da circa 10 anni?
<peppe7> cristian_c, no installazione pulita come da tuo consiglio mesi or sono
<cristian_c> e infatti va
<cristian_c> con installazione pukita
<cristian_c> pulita
<ExPBoy> quindi non è la stessa installazione
<cristian_c> ma va? :D
<ExPBoy> eggià
<peppe7> ho tre pc con ubuntu 16.04 adesso vado a provare gli altri
<peppe7> cristian_c, ho dato lo stesso comando sugli altri pc e in effetti il risultato è diverso.non capisco proprio ho fatto la stessa installazione su tutti e tre! cmq sugli altri due la stampante funzia.proverò a reinstallare
<ExPBoy> peppe7, se avessi fatto la stessa cosa funzionerebbe e non bisogna essere tecnici per capirlo
<cristian_c> peppe7: su uno hai detto di aver avanzato, su altri parli di installazione da zero
<cristian_c> e contemporaneamente dici di aver fatto la stessa installazione su tutti i pc
<ExPBoy> troppo panettone?
<cristian_c> peppe7: mettiti d'accordo con te stesso ;)
<peppe7> cristian_c, ExPBoy Carlin0 cmq grazie sempre disponibili come sempre
<ExPBoy> eh
<peppe7> cristian_c, se ho scritto di avere avanzato mi sono espresso male . ho sempre installato ubuntu cancellando il disco come da voi suggeritomi
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> peppe7: dal paste non risulta
<cristian_c> o quantomeno risultano cose strane
<cristian_c> come in ipotesi di Carlin0
<peppe7> cristian_c, non so cosa dire,provo a reinstallare da zero,non voglio mettere in dubbio la vostra esperienza ulteriormente.
<ExPBoy> ah la mettevi in dubbio quindi?
<peppe7> ExPBoy, permettimi un piccolo ma piccolo dubbio
<ExPBoy> no
<peppe7> ExPBoy, ok
<peppe7> errare umanum est
<ExPBoy> certo ma trollare no
<cristian_c> peppe7: nel senso, è stato spiegato che gli avanzamenti (specie il tuo) possono portare a problemo
<cristian_c> problemi
<ExPBoy> si ma più volte anche
<cristian_c> peppe7: magari , quando installi fai caso ai particolari, e stai attento ai dettagli
<cristian_c> !installazione | peppe7 , può esserti utile
<ubot-it> peppe7 , può esserti utile: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Lollux> Salve a tutti e Buon Anno
<Lollux> volevo chiedere un aiuto per generare una USB per installare ubuntu su un pc
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Lollux> ho scaricato unetbootin, ma non trovo la versione che desidero
<Lollux> ho scaricato la versione 16.10 di ubuntu ma non è tra le scelte
<Lollux> arrivano alla 15.04 o la daily_live
<cristian_c> Lollux: lascia perdere unetbootin
<Lollux> quindi mi consigliate il rufus??
<cristian_c> sì
<Lollux> ok grazie, allora mi seguo la guida che mi avete dato. Gentilissimi e arrivederci
<cristian_c> Lollux: di niente
<anthony25701> buongiorno, gentilmente il problema di installare phpmyadmin per xampp
<cristian_c> anthony25701: meglio installare lamp-server
<anthony25701> grazie, ma come mi conviene intervenire? devo disinstallare xampp e installare lamp-server oppure vado direttamente?
<cristian_c> Andrea993: rimuovi xampp
<cristian_c> !info lamp-servrr
<ubot-it> Package lamp-servrr does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info lamp-server
<ubot-it> Package lamp-server does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info tasksel
<ubot-it> tasksel (source: tasksel): tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 31 kB, installed size 244 kB
<cristian_c> anthony25701: e poi installa lamp-server tramite
<cristian_c> !lamp
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<anthony25701> grazie Cristian..
<Andrea993> cristian_c: non ho capito
<cristian_c> Andrea993: mi riferivo a anthony25701
<cristian_c> sorry
<Andrea993> Kk
<anthony25701> qual'è il comando per disinstallare xampp... oppure basta cancellare le cartelle?
<cristian_c> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<cristian_c> anthony25701: dipende da cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> anthony25701: guarda questa , va: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<anthony25701> già.. :) ho installato xampp ho visto che c'erano problemi con la password..ho seguito dei consigli sul forum, ma è difficile per me
<cristian_c> anthony25701: allora segui il metodo che ti è stato indicato qui poco fa
<cristian_c> leggi sopratutto all'ultimo link
<anthony25701> ora ho provato ad installare lampp senza disinstallare xampp... ci sono problemi?
<anthony25701> ok
<cristian_c> anthony25701: io rimuoveei xampp , prima
<anthony25701> certo.. qual'è il comando?
<cristian_c> anthony25701: ehm...
<cristian_c> [13:34] <cristian_c> anthony25701: dipende da cos'hai fatto
<glpiana> anthony25701, cristian_c intendeva sapere come hai installato xampp, in modo da poterti suggerire come rimuoverlio
<glpiana> *rimuoverlo
<anthony25701> non sai quanto ti capisco... :) perchè non saprei spiegarti... non fà niente...grazie per l'aiuto e auguri di buon anno a te e tutti quanti..
<anthony25701> vedo se ci riesco con qualche guida
<anthony25701> da terminale
<anthony25701> :)
<anthony25701> ho installato secondo la guida wiki
<glpiana> anthony25701, mostrami il link del wiki che hai seguito
<anthony25701> era questo? oppure stò creando casino..!!?? :)
<anthony25701> vedo di risalire alla guida..
<anthony25701> dopo aver scaricato il pacchetto da terminale:
<glpiana> anthony25701, che pacchetto?
<anthony25701> sudo chmod 755 xampp-linux-*-installer.run
<anthony25701> sudo ./xampp-linux-*-installer.run
<anthony25701> 32bit
<anthony25701> xampp-linux-5.6.20-0-installer.run
<glpiana> anthony25701, sudo /opt/lampp/uninstall
<anthony25701> ma poi mi sono inoltrato in una fitta foresta amazzonica... non ci ho capito più nulla :)
<anthony25701> chiedo scusa a Cristian.. non avevo capito la domanda...perdono!
<glpiana> anthony25701, che risponde il comando?
<anthony25701> ho disinstallato xampp
<glpiana> anthony25701, bene. ora porcedi come ti è stato suggerito prima
<anthony25701> ora pensavo di disinstallare anche lampp e reinstallarlo... oppure credi non ci sia bisogno?
<glpiana> anthony25701, togli e reinstalla, non si sa mai
<anthony25701> grazie mille!!!
<anthony25701> lamp lo avevo installato tramite questa guida, pensi sia valida?: http://www.ecommunication.it/ubuntu/come-installare-apache-php-e-mysql-su-ubuntu-lampp
<glpiana> anthony25701, segui la guida che ti è stata suggerita qui
<anthony25701> certamente... eseguo questa che mi avete consigliato
<anthony25701> sembra che questo pacchetto non ci sia nel repository : mysql-admin
<anthony25701> come faccio ad installarlo?
<glpiana> anthony25701, dove vedi mysql-admin?
<anthony25701> seguendo la guida che mi è stata postata mi chiede di installare mysql-admin... ecco la fonte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<anthony25701> file:///home/tonino/Immagini/Schermata%20del%202017-01-02%2014:15:02.png
<gigirock> anthony25701, quel file e' sul tuo pc non e' accessibile a noi...
<gigirock> !image | anthony25701
<ubot-it> anthony25701: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> anthony25701, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<anthony25701> http://prnt.sc/dqlww6
<ferdinando> buongiorno a tutti
<ferdinando> qualcuno mi puo aiutare un attimo?
<daw_> ! aiuto ferdinando,
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daw_> ! domanda ferdinando
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daw_> ! qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<daw_> spara ferdinando
<daw_> se qualcuno sa risponderà
<Agapolys> ciao
<Agapolys> ciao.. non riesco a acquisire video da una telecamera DV con attacco firewire.. penso che non legga la porta (ubuntu)
<Agapolys> come faccio ad attivarla?
<Agapolys> ciao gigi
<Agapolys> mi aiuteresti?
<angel79> ciao a tutti
<angel79> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno?
<gigirock> Eh 2 minuti di tempo
<Kmutil> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto con la configurazione di una stampante Brother MFC-L2700DW su Ububtu, non riesco a trovare i drivers
<gigirock> Kmutil: quindi 6 già andato sul sito della stampante e hai già cercato con Google?
<gigirock> K Kmutil come è collegata la stampante al pc ?
<fabio_cc> Kmutil, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-MFC-L2700DW
<fabio_cc> Kmutil, su openprinting consigliano di usare il driver "brother dcp-7010"
<fabio_cc> Kmutil, altrimenti sul sito brother: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcl2700dw_us_eu_as
<MARCOCOLAONE> Buongiorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> MARCOCOLAONE: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<MARCOCOLAONE> Scusate io ho un problema nel scaricare le app,
<MARCOCOLAONE> in pratica quando effettuo il dowload (ho porvato a scaricare Crome pochi minuti fa) mi esce una finestra con SALVA... oppure con APRI CON... ho provato ad aprirlo con ubuntu software center...
<MARCOCOLAONE> ma ubuntu software center si chiude subito!
<MARCOCOLAONE> e non riesco nemmeno ad aggiornare dal sito ufficiale di ubunti
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, hai scaricato il pacchetto .deb di chrome da qui? https://www.google.it/chrome/browser/desktop/
<MARCOCOLAONE> si, l'ho scaricato proprio da li
<gigirock> Bicitime
<MARCOCOLAONE> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhp3rwZvrpHg
<MARCOCOLAONE> come posso risolvere?
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, ma che roba è quel paste?
<MARCOCOLAONE> bo non so @fabio_cc
<MARCOCOLAONE> ho provato a caricare no screan
<MARCOCOLAONE> *screen ma è uscita quella roba li
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, per le immagini usa questo
<fabio_cc> !image | MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> MARCOCOLAONE: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MARCOCOLAONE> http://imgur.com/a/8nkDa
<MARCOCOLAONE> ecco arrivo qui (cliccate link sopra) e non riesco a scaricare
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<MARCOCOLAONE> sinceramente non lo so ^_^
<MARCOCOLAONE> comunque e da parecchio che non lo aggiorno
<MARCOCOLAONE> e non riesco ad aggiornarlo
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, apri un terminale e dai: lsb_release -a
<MARCOCOLAONE> fatto
<MARCOCOLAONE> e poi per scaricare app come faccio
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, metti su paste quello che ti è uscito
<MARCOCOLAONE> http://prnt.sc/dqoq79
<MARCOCOLAONE> questo è quello che ho fatto....
<MARCOCOLAONE> dove dovrei cliccare?
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, non è quello che ti ho chiesto di fare
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, ho scritto "apri un terminale"
<MARCOCOLAONE> e come si fa?
<MARCOCOLAONE> scusate la mia ignoranza
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, hai la barra verticale a sinistra?
<MARCOCOLAONE> si
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, clicca sul primo tasto in alto, e nella finestra che si apre scrivi "terminale"
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, poi premio invio
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok
<MARCOCOLAONE> poi scrivo quella cosa li giusto?
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, si
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok ho fatto
<fabio_cc> e metti su paste il risultato
<MARCOCOLAONE> http://prnt.sc/dqotog
<MARCOCOLAONE> come faccio a metterlo su paste?
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, va bene così
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok...
<MARCOCOLAONE> e poi come continuo?
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, hai ubuntu 12.04
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, adesso dai sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> MARCOCOLAONE, e poi fai vedere il risultato
<fabio_cc> adesso però devo assentarmi
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok... pero non accade nulla
<sandrinux> buongiorno a tutti
<sandrinux> ho un problema con una scheda wireless PCI Ralink RT5390R su Ubuntu 16.10. Fa un po' di tutto tranne collegarsi :) Mi vede l'essid della rete domestica, ma se clicco su network-manager per collegarmi, a volte gira a vuoto, altre volte mi chiede la password ma una volta inserita dice che non riesce a collegarsi. Un po' di tutto. Qualcuno ha idee da
<sandrinux> suggerire? Grazie.
<cristian_c> sandrinux: la password la digiti a mano?
<sandrinux> sì
<cristian_c> sandrinux: prova i incollarla tutta insieme, appena avviato il sistema
<cristian_c> quindi, riavvia, e poi copia-incolla della password nel network manager
<sandrinux> ah
<sandrinux> boh, provo, grazie
<sandrinux> cristian_c: ho provato a fare copia incolla in network-manager, ma non cambia. L'icona in alto a destra lampeggia un po' ma poi torna il triangolo vuoto e dice che sono disconnesso
<sandrinux> ho letto in giro che a volte sostituire n-m con wicd risolve, ma non so se possa essere il mio caso. Cosa dite, è un tentativo che ha senso fare?
<cristian_c> sandrinux: esattamente cos'hai fatto?
<MARCOCOLAONE> Buonasera,non riesco a scaricare ne app ne aggiornamenti. come poso fare?
<sandrinux> cristian_c: in "connessioni" di nm quello che mi aveva registrato (i tentativi precedenti), scritto la psw con gedit su un file, riavviato, copiato la psw, cliccato sull'essid della mia WAN (che nm vede) , mi chiede la psw, incollo quello che ho copiato, e invio
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: quale ubuntu?
<MARCOCOLAONE> 124
<MARCOCOLAONE> 12.4
<MARCOCOLAONE> vorrei agggiornarlo ma non riesco :(
<cristian_c> sandrinux: quanto tempo è passato fra 'cliccare' sulla tua rete e 'incollare' la password?
<sandrinux> mmh...boh...qualche secondo, meno di 10 direi
<sandrinux> intanto l'icona lampeggiava
<sandrinux> forse una decina
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: normali aggiornamenti o avanzamento?
<cristian_c> sandrinux: secondo me troppi
<cristian_c> sandrinux: io farei una cosa quasi istantanea
<sandrinux> eh ma prima la finestra di richiesta non si apre
<cristian_c> sandrinux: riavvia, apri il file, copi, clicchi sull'essid, appare la finestra e incolli
<MARCOCOLAONE> in pratica non riesco ad aggiornare nulla, e neanche a scaricare app come per esempio Crhome
<sandrinux> appena aperta ho incollato
<cristian_c> sandrinux: leggi quanto ho scritto ora
<cristian_c> sandrinux: allora non 10 secondi
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: beh, di che pc parliamo?
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: ubuntu a 32 o a 64 bit?
<sandrinux> sì, 10 circa da quando ho cliccato, perchè la finestra di richiesta psw tarda ad aprirsi
<MARCOCOLAONE> mmm non lo so sinceramente sandrinux
<sandrinux> scusa MARCOCOLAONE siamo in due che parliamo con cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> sandrinux: ok, allora biaogna vedere dov'è il problema
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: apri un terminale
<MARCOCOLAONE> cristian_c possiamo scriverci in chat privata?
<sandrinux> cristian_c:  immagino non ci sia un file di configurazione in cui incollare la psw, non in chiaro almeno
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: no
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: il canale è fatto per il supporto ed è loggato, scrivi pure qui
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok... cristian_c
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok ho aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> sandrinux: ti ho parlato di quel trick , perché ho riscontrato quel problema nelle ultime release di ubuntu per quanto riguarda network manager, ma non è il tuo caso
<cristian_c> quindi la risposta è da un'altra parte, se puoi aspettare un momento, è meglio
<sandrinux> cristian_c: sì fai tranquillo
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: digita: uname -m
<MARCOCOLAONE> fatto
<cristian_c> incolla la risposta
<MARCOCOLAONE> i686
<MARCOCOLAONE> poi cristian_c?
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: ed ecco perché non puoi installare chrome
<cristian_c> google ha cessato il supporto per chrome a 32 bit su linux diversi mesi fa
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: però puoi usare chromium
<MARCOCOLAONE> si ma io non riesco a scaricare nessuna applicazione, non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu e mozzilla... eccetra
<cristian_c> la versione open di chrome
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: beh, questo è da vedere
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: incolla la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste ! MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !paste | MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> MARCOCOLAONE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MARCOCOLAONE> Per farlo mi dice di inserire la pasword dell'accoutn
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: su pastebin, jo
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: se hai digitato il comando e se hai una rispotsta
<cristian_c> risposta
<MARCOCOLAONE> ma il mio account utente non ha password
<cristian_c> basta che incolli su pastebin e premi paste
<cristian_c> nessuna richiesta di account su pastebin
<angellkde1604lts> sera a tutti
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: ma parli di terminale o di pastebin?
<angellkde1604lts> ciao cristian_c
<MARCOCOLAONE> del terminale
<MARCOCOLAONE> in pratica io devo scrivere quel "codice" al link paste.ubuntu.com... giusto?
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: il tuo account ha la password, scelta durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: ok, ma se il comando ti restituisce una risposta, allora la password l'hai digitata
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: e sto parlando di digitare il comando nel terminale
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok...  ti allego lo screen
<MARCOCOLAONE> del terinale
<cristian_c> sandrinux: ora cosa usi per collegarti da ubuntu?
<sandrinux> ethernet
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> sandrinux: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> sandrinux: dmesg | pastebinit
<MARCOCOLAONE> http://imgur.com/a/3GFeI
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: devi digitare la password scelta al momento dell'installazione di ubuntu
<MARCOCOLAONE> o
<MARCOCOLAONE> k
<cristian_c> !enter | MARCOCOLAONE
<sandrinux> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23729447/
<ubot-it> MARCOCOLAONE: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<sandrinux> cristian_c: vedo che carica un firmware rt2860 mentre io da un lspci risulta che ho una scheda rt5390r, potrebbe centrare qualcosa col mio problema?
<MARCOCOLAONE> @cristian_c, visto che non sono stato io a installare ubuntu, e non so dove posso aver scritto la password, non c'è un odo per cambiarla?
<cristian_c> [ 15.847917] rt2800pci 0000:04:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: devi domandare a chi l'ha installato
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: oppure reinstalli
<MARCOCOLAONE> e se reinstallo perdo tutto?
<cristian_c> sandrinux: fai una prova
<cristian_c> sandrinux: fai un bkup
<cristian_c> backup
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: che pc hai?
<cristian_c> sandrinux: oh, scusa
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: fai un backup
<sandrinux> cristian_c: non c'è problema , è appena installato
<cristian_c> sandrinux: quindi, puoi provare a disattivare ipv6
<cristian_c> sandrinux: mi riferivo a MARCOCOLAONE
<sandrinux> ah, ok
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok provo
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: che pc hai?
<MARCOCOLAONE> saperlo :(
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ma il pc è tuo?
<MARCOCOLAONE> si
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: fisso o portatile?
<MARCOCOLAONE> fisso
<H3dgeH0g> ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: in un terminale, digita: lshw
<H3dgeH0g> ho un grosso problema con la gpu nvidia
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: incolla la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> MARCOCOLAONE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sandrinux> cristian_c:  per l'ipv6 ho selezionato "ignora" in network-manager, nella configurazione della connessione wireless che prima non funzionava. Basta quello?
<H3dgeH0g> in sostanza sia su arch linux che su ubuntu da qualche giorno il mouse ha dei microlag/freeze fastidiosi che prima non aveva e giochi come cs go che prima andavano come su windows hanno anche essi microfreeze di continuo sto usando una gtx 950 con i driver propietari (nvidia-367)
<cristian_c> sandrinux: anche 'richiedere indirizzo ipv4 per completare questa connessione'
<cristian_c> sandrinux: opzione da attivare
<sandrinux> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: su entrambe le distro?
<H3dgeH0g> si su entrambe
<H3dgeH0g> anche con de differenti
<H3dgeH0g> su ubuntu con unity e arch con kde
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: con lo stesso kernel?
 * cristian_c dubita
<H3dgeH0g> no
<H3dgeH0g> su ubuntu con 4.4 e arch 4.8
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: allora hanno in comune solo la versione driver nvidia
<MARCOCOLAONE> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hv8GRZGBAtl
<H3dgeH0g> si esatto cristian_c
<sandrinux> cristian_c:  provo a staccare il cavo e collegarmi via wireless
<cristian_c> sandrinux: salva le modifiche, riavvia il sistema
<H3dgeH0g> ora ho il 4.8 con ubuntu perche' ho aggiornato a 16.10
<sandrinux> cristian_c: ok
<MARCOCOLAONE> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO0n8k3XlFB ecco questo è quello corretto
<cristian_c> sandrinux: una volta riavviato, prova direttamente in wifi
<cristian_c> sandrinux: col trucco del copia incolla immediato
<cristian_c> vediamo se riesce
<cristian_c> a collegarsi network msnger
<cristian_c> manager
<sandrinux> cristian_c: sì, stacco il cavo prima del reboot. Provo, a dopo. grazie
<MARCOCOLAONE> cristian_c ora come procedo?
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: io fossi in te scaricherei una xubuntu 16.10 a 64 bit
<cristian_c> in modo anche da poter installare chrome
<cristian_c> !xubuntu | MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> MARCOCOLAONE: http://xubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> con quel pc intendo (processore del 2008)
<cristian_c> visto che quel processore supporta anche sistemi a 64 bit
<MARCOCOLAONE> http://xubuntu.org/ lo scarico da qua?
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: hai altri driver nvidia in Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: anche da qui: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: premi download, poi seconda voce e seleziona 64 bit , lasciando 16.\0
<cristian_c> *16.10
<H3dgeH0g> cristian_c: solo i driver propietari per skylake gia' in uso
<cristian_c> dopodiché premi il grosso pulsante arancione download
<H3dgeH0g> e per la gpu quelli open che funzionano male cristian_c
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: strano, non mostra nvidia?
<MARCOCOLAONE> 16.10 vorresti dire?
<MARCOCOLAONE> cristian_c http://imgur.com/a/okpAd ora cosa clicco?
<sandrinux> cristian_c: no, non funziona. Ma la psw non me la chiede nemmeno, ha in memoria quella precedente. Se provo a cancellarla in nm non mi lascia salvare.
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: sudo ubuntu-drivers
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: 16.10
<H3dgeH0g> cristian_c: ho gia' installato i driver appropriati
<H3dgeH0g> non sono un noob so cosa devo installare
<H3dgeH0g> i driver nvidia che mostra sono quelli gia' messi
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: ok, quella va bene,
<MARCOCOLAONE> quindi salvo il file nel pc?
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: allora non sei chiaro
<cristian_c> parli di driver skylake intel, poi di driver open nvidia
<H3dgeH0g> ma ho specificato all'inizio della chat che usavo i propietari nvidia
<H3dgeH0g> nella schermata dei driver di cui parli compaiono i driver in uso e ci sono anche quelli skylake della intel
<sandrinux> cristian_c: potrei provare a salvarla volutamente sbagliata, per vedere se mi dice che non va bene con una finestra in cui possa incollare quella giusta?
<H3dgeH0g> solo quello ho detto
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: ma non ho capito cosa mostra driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> sandrinux: difatti, dovevi cancellare la rete salvata
<H3dgeH0g> cristian_c: non e' di certo quello il punto la schermata mostra i vari driver disponibili ma quelli giusti li ho gia' messi
<cristian_c> sandrinux: riavviare, e riprovare col metodo che ho detto
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: 'quelli giusti'
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: e fino a qualche giorno fa (quando cs:go andava), che driver avevi?
<H3dgeH0g> cristian_c:  mettiamola cosi' uso ubuntu da un anno con questa gpu con i  driver open unity non andava ho sempre usato i propietari
<H3dgeH0g> cristian_c: usavo sempre i propietari nvidia
<H3dgeH0g> si saranno solamente aggiornati
<cristian_c> i driver open per nvidia non sono granché
<H3dgeH0g> lo so
<MARCOCOLAONE> cristian_c quindi ora basta che clicci ok , e mi salva il file
<H3dgeH0g> infatti uso i propietari
<sandrinux> cristian_c: scusa ma se la cancello, dove lo imposto il no ipv6 e l'altra opzione?
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: ok, ma non hai detto quale versione usavi prima dei driver nvidia
<H3dgeH0g> non ricordo
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: sì
<H3dgeH0g> comunque quelli prima della 367
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok e una volta salvato cristian_c
<H3dgeH0g> ho provato a installare i 361 che andavano alla grande ma si porta dietro comunque dipendenze dei 367
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: prova a fare il downgrade
<cristian_c> non so se 340 o 304
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: ok per le dipendenze, ma 361 vanno ora?
<H3dgeH0g> vanno come i 367
<H3dgeH0g> stesso problema
<H3dgeH0g> quindi ho rimesso i 367
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: e sopratutto, provengono dai repo ufficiali ubuntu o da ppa?
<H3dgeH0g> repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: hai detto di riscontrare stessi problemi con 367 su arch
<H3dgeH0g> si esatto
<cristian_c> magari è anche un bug di counter strike con quei driver
<H3dgeH0g> stessi problemi che non avevo prima di upgradare arch
<H3dgeH0g> si ma il freeze del mouse c'e comunque
<cristian_c> con quanti giochi?
<H3dgeH0g> cosa_
<H3dgeH0g> ?
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: hai un dvd?
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: il freeze del mouse?
<cristian_c> *.
<H3dgeH0g> il freeze del mouse cosa?
<H3dgeH0g> il freeze del mouse c'e' sempre non solo in game
<cristian_c> ah, ok, su tutto unity
<MARCOCOLAONE> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: apri un terminale
<H3dgeH0g> per fare cosa?
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: ma lo vuoi il supporto sì o no?
<H3dgeH0g> ma si
<cristian_c> e allora aprilo
<H3dgeH0g> ma non sono un ritardato so usare una distro
<H3dgeH0g> dimmi cosa fare
<H3dgeH0g> non dirmi comando per comando
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: se non avessi bisogno non chiederesti qui
<cristian_c> quindi, niente pressioni
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: sudo apt-get install
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<H3dgeH0g> ok
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> altrimenti perdiamo tempo
<H3dgeH0g> ma gli output posso pastarli anche su pastebin manualmente
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: usb?
<MARCOCOLAONE> si
<H3dgeH0g> anche perche' ora sto installando altro e ho dpkg occupato
<cristian_c> !usbwin | MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> MARCOCOLAONE: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: naturalmente da un pc con windows
<MARCOCOLAONE> mac va bene comunque cristian_c?
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: allra fai quando hai finito ;)
<cristian_c> *allora
<H3dgeH0g> ma pastebinit serve per vedere gli output no?
<cristian_c> ...
<H3dgeH0g> la wiki dice quello
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: fammi pensare
<H3dgeH0g> che mette gli output del comando su pastebin
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: procurati un dvd
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: allora 'pasta' a mano
<MARCOCOLAONE> intendi un dvd vuoto con nullo all'interno?
<H3dgeH0g> kk
<H3dgeH0g> dimmi che vuoi fare
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: sì
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: è la soluzione migliore
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok.... allora penso di avercerlo
<cristian_c> dd non lo puoi usare senza password
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: te l'ho mandato prima il comando
<H3dgeH0g> me lo son perso
<cristian_c> per favore, manda il risultato
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !iso | dopodiché , MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> dopodiché , MARCOCOLAONE: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<H3dgeH0g> cristian_c: i repo sono aggiornati
<H3dgeH0g> ho fatto apt update
<cristian_c> non stai mandando niente
<cristian_c> sandrinux: le imposti come prima
<H3dgeH0g> vuoi l'output di apt update?
<cristian_c> sempre da 'modifica' in network manager
<H3dgeH0g> seriamente?
<MARCOCOLAONE> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzR9KRV0YUV
<cristian_c> H3dgeH0g: certo
<cristian_c> sono dieci minuti che lo chiedo, quasi
<H3dgeH0g> ma porco dio sei scemo?
<H3dgeH0g> sapro' gestire due dio cane di repo
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: non lo devi digitare nel terminale
<cristian_c> !iso | MARCOCOLAONE
<ubot-it> MARCOCOLAONE: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<sandrinux> cristian_c: no, ho fatto, ma non ha funzionato. Cancellato la connessione salvata, riavviato, cliccato sull'essid, incollato la psw (quasi immediato) ha girato un po' e mi ha detto che ero scollegato. Ho aperto la configurazione della connessione che a quel punto era di nuovo visibile in nm e impostato i due parametri per ipv6 e ipv4. Provato a ric
<sandrinux> ollegarmi, ma niente.
<cristian_c> sandrinux: non così
<cristian_c> sandrinux: dopo aver modificato ipv4 e ipv6, riavvii e riprovi
<cristian_c> riavvii il sistema
<cristian_c> anche perché syatemd con network manager a volte si inceppava su ubuntu
<cristian_c> almeno nelle release precedenti alla 16.10 (da 15.04 a 16.04)
<sandrinux> ah, ok . Allora adesso devo solo riavviare, perchè la psw è incollata, non digitata, e ipv6 e ipv4 li ho modificati
<cristian_c> sì
<sandrinux> vado
<MARCOCOLAONE> ok capito! Grazie mille cristian_c per avermi aiutato
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: hai dato un'occhiata alla guida wiki?
<cristian_c> per masterizzare intendo
<MARCOCOLAONE> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: buon download
<MARCOCOLAONE> ora vedo di fare... o almeno ci provo
<MARCOCOLAONE> grazie mille
<cristian_c> MARCOCOLAONE: sei ci sono problemi, torna pure
<MARCOCOLAONE> va bene, buona serata! ;)
<sandrinux> cristian_c: niente da fare
<cristian_c> sandrinux: dmesg | pastebinit
<cristian_c> sandrinux: kernel 4.8?
<sandrinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23729797/
<sandrinux> 4.8.0-22-generic
<sandrinux> da uname -a
<sandrinux> ma tu wicd lo sconsigli? O semplicemente non c'entra un tubo il programma?
<cristian_c> sandrinux: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> sandrinux: rischi di fare pasticci
<sandrinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23729815/
<cristian_c> sandrinux: scusa, ma ifconfig mostra ancora ipv6
<cristian_c> pare non sia stato cambiato
<sandrinux> eh ma sono in ethernet
<cristian_c> no, scusa, il wifi non mostra né ipv4 né ipv6
<cristian_c> lui non riesce comunque a collegarsi
<cristian_c> sandrinux: da quanto tempo verifichi qussto problema?
<sandrinux> da quando ho installato, il pc non è mio.
<sandrinux> installato e da subito non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> sandrinux: e in live come va il wifi?
<sandrinux> uguale
<sandrinux> ho installato col cavo
<cristian_c> sandrinux: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> sandrinux: ma la prova poco fa l'hai fatta scollegando il cavo ethernet?
<sandrinux> sì, certo
<sandrinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23729837/
<cristian_c> sandrinux: ok, hai installato col cavo, ma in live hai provato la wifi?
<cristian_c> live 16.10
<sandrinux> sì, ma non funzionava già in live
<cristian_c> sandrinux: non sono sicuro, ma forse ce l'ho anch'io una rt5390
<cristian_c> su slot pci,
<sandrinux> non posso crederci :D
<cristian_c> in ogni caso aveva i driver rt2800pci
<cristian_c> comunque, ora non ho la possibilità di provsre
<cristian_c> peovare
<cristian_c> https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/pci/1814%3A539b/
<sandrinux> ho letto un po' in giro, e effettivamente qualche problema con le ralink l'ho letto, ma in genere poi risolvevano. La cosa strana è che la soluzione sembrava random
<sandrinux> con metodi sempre diversi
<cristian_c> il bello è che si tratta di hardware certificato ubuntu
<sandrinux> heheheh
<sandrinux> mi fa piacere
<sandrinux> :)
<sandrinux> che poi gli essid li vede
<sandrinux> quidi qualcosa funziona
<sandrinux> boh
<cristian_c> pare che abbia anche problemi con windows, a quanto si legge
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/776341/wifi-password-can-be-entered-but-wont-connect-with-no-error-message/781607
<sandrinux> ah, non so, la tipa che me l'ha dato con windows lo usava via wireless però
<cristian_c> sandrinux: hai visto il link?
<cristian_c> tutti e tre gli utenti che rispondono, danno più o meno lo stesso tipo di soluzione
<cristian_c> cioè, facendo modifiche alle impostazioni della connessione nel network maager
<cristian_c> manager
<cristian_c> sandrinux: ovviamente chi fa la domanda in quel thread ha il tuo stesso chip wifi
<sandrinux> eh sì, ma ho provato un po' in tutti i modi. Ma per caso hai idea di quale sia il file che va a scrivere nm? Magari cancellandolo se lo ricrea giusto. Dico io eh...
<cristian_c> sandrinux: esattamente, che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> 'un po' in tutti i modi'
<sandrinux> nel senso che se la soluzione è modificare e/o riinserire la psw in nm, nella configurazione di quella connessione di rete, ci ho già provato. Digitato, copincollato, in tutti i modi, comprese le variazioni ai parametri ipv6 e 4 come dicevi
<cristian_c> sandrinux: quindi non le hai inserite nella finestra di richiesta, ma direttamente nelle impostazioni della connessione?
<cristian_c> nella scheda Sicurezza
<sandrinux> sia in un posto che nell'altro
<sandrinux> quando cancellavo la connessione nella finestra
<sandrinux> quando la connessione c'era già, nelle impostazioni
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> edit connections > select the wifi > edit > wifi security > typed the key > in authentication changed to shared key option.
<cristian_c> sandrinux: beh, è qualcosa in più rispetto a inserire la password
<sandrinux> scusa, ma con "in authentication canged to shared key option" cosa intende?
<sandrinux> a cosa corrisponde authentication nella versione in italiano, "sicurezza WiFi" ?
<sandrinux> perchè se è quiello non c'è nessuna opzione shared
<sandrinux> io ho WPA e WPA2 personal
<sandrinux> ci sono altre opzioni naturalmente, ma niente del genere
<cristian_c> condivisa
<cristian_c> sandrinux: stessi problemi con 14.04?
<sandrinux> sì, lo so che shared vuol dire condivisa, ma non c'è.
<sandrinux> non saprei, sul pc c'era solo windows prima
<cristian_c> sandrinux: sì, ma prima testa 14.04 in live
<sandrinux> 14 o 16 ?
<sandrinux> proprio 14.04 ?
<cristian_c> sì
<sandrinux> ok, provo a scaricare e a provare quella. Intanto grazie.
<sandrinux> ciao, buona serata
<cristian_c> spero non sia il kernel, perché l'ultima 14.04 ha kernel aggiornato
<cristian_c> sandrinux: buona serata anche a te
<giulio> buonasera
<giulio> ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04
<giulio> non riesco ad installare chrome
<cristian_c> giulio: che fra due-tre mesi finisce il supporto
<giulio> si?
<cristian_c> hai installato una cosa che fra poco è già obsoleta e non più supportata
<giulio> vabbe ora approfitto
<cristian_c> giulio: eh, sì
<cristian_c> !rilasci | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<giulio> eh ma rischio di non trovare i driver
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> che drivee?
<giulio> mio fratello non riesce a  connettersi al wifi con l'ultima versione
<cristian_c> *driver
<cristian_c> !fdettagli | giulio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fdettagli'
<cristian_c> !dettagli | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<giulio> i driver scheda video o roba varia
<giulio> 3,6 GiB memoria
<giulio> Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz × 4
<giulio> la uefi non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<giulio> ok cmq come posso installare chrome
<giulio> se scarico il pacchetto mi da errore quando provo ad installare
<cristian_c> giulio: ubuntu a 64 bit?
<giulio> si
<cristian_c> dovresti installare una versione più recente di ubuntu
<cristian_c> giulio: perché dici che le nuove release hanno problemi con i driver video?
<cristian_c> giulio: ora stai scrivendo da 12.04?
<giulio> si
<cristian_c> giulio: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giulio> non so se hanno problemi cristian
<cristian_c> !info pastebinit precise
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<cristian_c> giulio: allora, prova
<giulio> pero mio fratello non si collega piu al wifi
<cristian_c> se non provi, come fai a dirlo?
<cristian_c> giulio: digita il comando
<giulio> dici tu male che va
<giulio> allora dimmi bene
<giulio> scrivo
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giulio> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giulio> ok
<giulio> dopo premo invio e metto la password?
<giulio> perche non mi fa mettere direttamente la password
<cristian_c> giulio: no no, puoi digitsrla tranquillamente
<giulio> non mi fa scrivere
<giulio> non so perche
<cristian_c> ciò non significa che tu debba vederla
<cristian_c> digitala e premi invio
<giulio> ah.
<giulio> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<giulio> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<cristian_c> giulio: chiudi il software center e/o il gestore aggiornsmenti
<giulio> chiuso
<giulio> era gia chiuso
<cristian_c> qualcosa hai aperto
<cristian_c> altrimenti non vedresti quel messaggio d'errore
<giulio> ho provato ad installare dei codec windows prima poi ho chiuso il terminale perche ci metteva molto
<giulio> potrebbe essere questo il problmema
<cristian_c> eh, male
<giulio> immaginavo
<giulio> ma ci metteva 2 ore a fare la configurazione!!
<cristian_c> giulio: riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> giulio: non so di quali codec tu stia parlando
<giulio> asp
<cristian_c> ma per i font microsoft bisogna accettare l'eula
<cristian_c> altrimenti si piantà lì
<cristian_c> *pianta
<giulio> eula?
<giulio> http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-guida-post-installazione.html
<cristian_c> giulio: la licenza
<giulio> da questo sito
<cristian_c> giulio: lasvia perderemle guide trovate online
<cristian_c> giulio: leggi il wiki, che ti troverai molto meglio
<cristian_c> !wiki | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documentazione | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<giulio> ok salvo in preferitiù
<giulio> Per motivi di licenza, Ubuntu 12.04 Precise di default permette solo la possibilità di riprodurre file audio e video liberi, se vogliamo quindi riprodurre un file per esempio audio mp3 o un video DivX dovremo installare i codec adatti. Per installare i principali codec per Ubuntu 12.04 basta semplicemente digitare da terminale:
<giulio> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<giulio> Durante l’installazione ci verrà chiesto di confermare la licenza per scaricare i font Microsoft: per farlo premiamo il tasto TAB fino a selezionare SI o YES, quindi premiamo invio per confermare.
<giulio> Inoltre è consigliabile installare anche i codec presenti nel repository Medibuntu, ossia alcuni codec non presenti sui repository ufficiali di Ubuntu per ragioni di licenza, e per farlo basta consultare questa guida dedicata.
<giulio> ho fatto tutto cioo poi la licenza era tipo un documento di testo pero in terminale
<giulio> e alla fine c'era scritto <ok>
<giulio> ma non riuscivo ad accettare
<giulio> ne premendo invio ne cliccando sopra, niente
<cristian_c> giulio: nella guida che hai linkato , si parla di accettare la licenza per i font microsoft e di utilizzare anche i repository medibuntu, che però non esistono più
<cristian_c> 'premiamo il tasto tab' <- ehm
<giulio> in che senso premiamo il tasto tab?
<cristian_c> giulio: l'hai scritto tu
<giulio> dannazione
<giulio> che imbecille
<giulio> qui non serve assistenza ubuntu
<giulio> serve la maestra di sostegno
<giulio> ok dammi il comando per aggiornare
<giulio> che ci riprovo
<cristian_c> giulio: per aggiornare cosa?
<giulio> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giulio> è per aggiornare si?
<giulio> alla versione successiva
<cristian_c> giulio: no
<giulio> ah
<giulio> vabbe mi fido lo faccio lo stesso
<cristian_c> giulio: no, ti conaiglio di installare da zero
<cristian_c> giulio: non so neanche con quale pc stai scrivendo
<giulio> acer aspire
<cristian_c> giulio: non c'è da fidarsi, c'è da leggere
<cristian_c> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<cristian_c> giulio: dettagli precisi sul pc
<giulio> dove li pesco'
<cristian_c> aspire è un'ampia serie di pc
<giulio> ?
<cristian_c> ce ne sono decine di aspire
<cristian_c> giulio: ma il pc è il tuo?
<giulio> sik
<giulio> si
<giulio> cioe di mio padre
<cristian_c> giulio: intanto, hai digitato il comando?
<giulio> sempre solita storia
<giulio> riavvio
<giulio> a tra poco
<cristian_c> eh
<giulio> rieccomi
<giulio> cristian se mi ridai il comando che ho perso tutto
<cristian_c> giulio: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giulio> accettato gli eula
<giulio> con il tab.....
<giulio> come capisco che ha finito?
<cristian_c> giulio: scusa, ma il comando che ti ho dato fa altro
<giulio> sta scaricando cose
<cristian_c> non serve a installare i font...
<giulio> io ho accettato e ho premuto "S"
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> giulio: il terminale ti dirà quando ha finito di installare
<giulio> ok
<cristian_c> restituendoti il prompt
<giulio> ok
<cristian_c> con scritto giulio
<cristian_c> o quello che è
<giulio> capito
<giulio> ti dico appena finisce
<cristian_c> sta uscendo roba nel terminale?
<giulio> si
<giulio> tutti da
<giulio> download a
<cristian_c> allora aspetta che finica
<cristian_c> *finisca
<giulio> ha finito
<giulio> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWKYnxyggCV
<cristian_c> giulio: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<giulio> metto questo comando?
<cristian_c> certo
<giulio> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> spetta
<giulio> è uscito solo un linkl
<cristian_c> giulio: incolla il link
<cristian_c> qui
<giulio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23730493/
<cristian_c> product: Aspire 5741 (Calpella_CRB) vendor: Acer
<giulio> ora sai tutto insomma
<giulio> menomale che non ho soldi sulla carta ahahahah
<giulio> scherzo
<cristian_c> ho la stessa scheda wifi
<cristian_c> e anche la stessa ethernel
<cristian_c> *ethernet
<cristian_c> processore simile, m320
<giulio> quindi posso mettere pure l'ultima versione?che dici?
<cristian_c> giulio: confermo, stessa ethernet e wifi
<cristian_c> 16.10 non ho provato su questo pc
<cristian_c> ma da 14.04 a salire va
<giulio> consigliami la versione migliore per questo pc e procedo
<cristian_c> i driver per wifi ed ethernet sono gli stessi, ho controllato adesso
<giulio> tanto i dati li hai sicuramente funzionerà tutto
<giulio> dimmi te
<cristian_c> giulio: io ti consiglio di provare la 16.10 in live
<cristian_c> prima di installarla
<giulio> e come?
<cristian_c> giulio: scusa, come hai installato 12.04?
<giulio> con la pennetta che mi ha dato mio fratello
<giulio> l'ho inserita ed è partita
<cristian_c> giulio: quindi, fai un supporto della 16.10, la mandi in boot e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing / prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<giulio> materialmente come faccio?
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano che la BCM43225 faccia scherzi, quantomeno se non chiudi il coperchio del portatile
<cristian_c> giulio: in che senso?
<giulio> come procedo
<giulio> non sono molto pratico
<cristian_c> giulio: a creare la usb?
<giulio> si
<giulio> mi sembra strano che la BCM43225 faccia scherzi, quantomeno se non chiudi il coperchio del portatile
<cristian_c> !usbwin | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<giulio> di cosa parli qui'
<giulio> ma io non ho windows
<cristian_c> giulio: quella è una considerazione sul wifi
<giulio> ah ok
<giulio> ma questo non è il pc di mio fratello
<cristian_c> giulio: non hai windows da nessuna parte?
<giulio> no
<giulio> l'ho disinstallato poco fa
<cristian_c> giulio: scusa ma, hai il pc con la 12.04 sotto mano?
<giulio> da li ti sto scrivendo
<cristian_c> giulio: se non hai a disposizione pc con windows
<cristian_c> giulio: dovrai usare dd da riga di comando
<giulio> creatore di dischi di avvio no?
<cristian_c> una volta scsricato il file .iso della 16.10
<cristian_c> giulio: no
<giulio> mio bro dice che da li l'ha fatto l'iso
<cristian_c> nel tuo caso no
<cristian_c> giulio: tu hai fatto il supporto di 12.04
<cristian_c> su una non meglio precisata ubuntu
<giulio> quindi?
<cristian_c> quindi o ti procuri un pc con windows con il quale creare la usb, oppure usi dd
<giulio> ok dammi una mano ad usare dd
<cristian_c> giulio: beh, prima di tutto devi aver scaricato il file .iso della 16.10
<giulio> che ci mette 45 minuti mi dice ahah
<giulio> lo farò domani insomma
<cristian_c> sì, ma senza file .iso come si fa a guidarti?
<cristian_c> visto che il comando richiede file .iso, supppto usb
<cristian_c> supporto
<giulio> essi
<cristian_c> giulio: altrimenti dvd
<giulio> lo faccio domani
<cristian_c> e fai ancora prima
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<giulio> adesso ho messo a scaricar
<cristian_c> giulio: col dvd è più semplice
<giulio> domani cerco di procurarmelo
<cristian_c> ok
<giulio> mi consigli di scaricare un'altra versione in caso questa non dovesse andare bene?
<cristian_c> giulio: se unity è troppo pesante, considera ubuntu mate o xubuntu
<cristian_c> sempre entrambe 16.10
<cristian_c> in ogni caso mi sembra strano che quella broadcom faccia scherzi
<giulio> no andrà bene il computer sta messo bene
<giulio> dico a livello di numeri
<cristian_c> ho anche la 16.04 installata e non ho particolar peoblemi col wifi
<giulio> come una 14
<cristian_c> *particolari
<giulio> quindi tutto sommato poche
<giulio> situazioni sgrqadevoli
<cristian_c> giulio: in che senso 'a livello di numeri'?
<giulio> sgradevoli
<cristian_c> comunque confermo che su 16.04 quella wifi va
<cristian_c> giulio: ehm, non ho capito
<giulio> non so come chiamare i vari aggiornamenti
<giulio> 12.04/14/16.04
<cristian_c> giulio: o ti spieghi, oppure ci giriamo i pollici
<cristian_c> ahhhh, ok
<cristian_c> ora ho capito cosa intendi
<cristian_c> giulio: si riferiscono ad anno e mese di uscita
<giulio> scusami ma come ha potuto vedere sono impedito
<cristian_c> 12.04, uscita ad aprile 2012
<cristian_c> 16.04 uscita ad aprile 2016
<cristian_c> 16.10 uscita ad ottobre 2016
<cristian_c> ecc...
<giulio> e nel caso non funzioni bene il 16 non mi conviene scaricare un'altra versione?
<cristian_c> giulio: dipende cosa inrendi con 'non funzioni bene'
<cristian_c> finché non porti situazioni e problemi reali, non si può dire nulla
<giulio> mio fratello mi ha impanicato lui e i driver per le varie componenti del pc
<cristian_c> giulio: la scheda video è intel se ho capito bene
<cristian_c> e di base va, senza alcun intervento
<giulio> dice che ubuntu non ha sempre tutti i permessi e di conseguenza alcune componenti non funzionano
<giulio> percio mi ha installato questa qui
<cristian_c> giulio: secondo me fai molta confusione
<cristian_c> giulio: un conaiglio
<cristian_c> consiglio
<cristian_c> giulio: lascia perdere le guide trovate online, come quella linkata peima
<cristian_c> prima
<cristian_c> giulio: con le guide online rischi soltanto di fare pasticci
<giulio> immagino...
<cristian_c> giulio: affidati al wiki della comunità di ubuntu e alla doc ufficiale
<cristian_c> e ti troverai bene
<cristian_c> oltre che imparare come si usa ubuntu e la riga di comando
<giulio> io lo adoro ma è complicatoù
<giulio> forse lo adoro proprio per questo
<cristian_c> giulio: bene, allora leggi e impegnati pure
<cristian_c> e sopratuttp enjoy
<giulio> STOCAZZOOOO
<giulio> ahahahhaha
<cristian_c> ehhh
<giulio> grazie cris
<cristian_c> però buono, che questo è il canale di supporto
<giulio> se ci sarai tu a domani
<giulio> scusa ma rocco mi ha fatto salire la vena
<cristian_c> giulio: allora, buon ubuntu
<giulio> grazie mille
<giulio> ciaoo
<cristian_c> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-03
<Asche70> Salve ebuongiorno a tutti.
<Asche70> Ho un problema nell'installazione di Lubuntu.
<Asche70> Non mi finisce l'installazione l'ultimo tentativo non riusciva a scrivere il file boot.
<Asche70> Ho scaricato 2 volte il software.adesso lo sto facendo per la terza volta.
<Asche70> cosa posso fare.
<Asche70> Grazie
<ExPBoy> buongiorno ne
<edd> hola
<giulio> buongiorno
<giulio> cristian buongiorno, ho scaricato la 16.10 mi aiuti a procedere?
<giulio> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> giulio, masterizza un dvd
<Carlin0> !iso | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<giulio> ciao carlino
<giulio> non ho dvd ma ho la pennetta
<Carlin0> giulio, hai win ?
<Carlin0> !usbwin | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<giulio> scusa ho dovuto riavviare
<giulio> dicevo, ho solo la pennetta
<enzotib> !usbwin | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<giulio> non ho windows! posso usare creatore dischi di avvio?
<cristian_c> giulio: ,ma non avevi detto ti saresti procurato un dvd?
<giulio> non l'ho trovato
<cristian_c> giulio: e ti era stato anche risposto in merito a creatore dischi di avvio
<giulio> vero vero
<giulio> come si puo risolve?
<cristian_c> con un dvd
<cristian_c> o con dd
<giulio> come posso fare con dd?
<giulio> non so nemmeno cos è
<cristian_c> giulio: hai la pennetta formattata?
<giulio> si
<cristian_c> giulio: hai la password?
<giulio> di cosa
<cristian_c> di ubunu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<giulio> del mio pc?
<cristian_c> scelta durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<giulio> essi
<cristian_c> giulio: ok, allora collega la chiavetta
<giulio> collegata
<cristian_c> giulio: il file .iso della 16.\0 dove si trova?
<giulio> nell cartella download
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Scaricati?
<giulio> si
<cristian_c> giulio: apri un terminale
<giulio> fatto
<cristian_c> giulio: digita: ls -l ~/Scaricati/*.iso | pastebinit
<giulio> fatto
<giulio> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> il comando restituisce un link
<giulio> ah
<giulio> ecco
<giulio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23732885/
<giulio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23732885/
<cristian_c> una volta è sufficiente ;)
<cristian_c> giulio: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<giulio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23732898/
<cristian_c> è questa: Disk /dev/sdb: 15.8 GB, 15770583040 bytes ?
<giulio> penso di si
<cristian_c> ne devi essere sicuro
<giulio> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<cristian_c> questa risulra formattata in fat32
<cristian_c> *risulta
<giulio> ah si
<giulio> sisi
<giulio> è quella la pennetta
<cristian_c> giulio: ok, se sdb è quella giusta, procediamo
<giulio> ok
<cristian_c> giulio: sempre nel terminale, digita: sudo dd if=/home/giulio/Scaricati/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cristian_c> giulio: mettiti pure comodo, una tazza di té, ecc..., ci sarà da aspettare
<giulio> che cosa magica il terminale! stai copiando il file sulla pennetta in formato iso?
<cristian_c> sì, byte per byte, ignorantemente
<cristian_c> senza badare al contenuto
<giulio> ahahahah mooolto ignorantemente
<giulio> :D
<cristian_c> giulio: ma è un'arma a doppio taglio, perché rischi di fare danni in caso di errori nel comando
<cristian_c> *nel digitare il comando
<giulio> eh immagino
<giulio> posso anche rompere materialmente il pc?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> no
<giulio> nel senso brucio qualcosa se sbaglio a scrivere
<cristian_c> però rischi di formattare dischi sbagliati
<giulio> ah
<cristian_c> nessun avviso, ecc...
<giulio> capi
<giulio> mio fratello sta insistendo dice che le ultime versioni di ubuntu non sono stabili eccc
<cristian_c> giulio: ok, ma fra tre mesi 12.04 cessa il supporto, tanto vale....
<giulio> eh si
<giulio> nel caso dovessi avere problemi poi?
<giulio> metto una intermedia?
<giulio> la 14 tipo?
<cristian_c> giulio: ripeto, vedi co,e gira in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> se ti soddisfa, la installi
<giulio> ok
<cristian_c> *come
<cristian_c> giulio: consiglio spassionato: stai alla larga dai ppa
<giulio> cosa sarebbero?
<cristian_c> così eviti i 'problemi di instabilità'
<cristian_c> giulio: quei repository che anche la guida di ieri voleva farti installare
<cristian_c> !ppa | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> giulio: altro motivo per evitare le guide 'trovate online'
<giulio> eh...
<giulio> ignpr
<giulio> ignorantemente*
<cristian_c> in ogni caso qui non si da supporto ai ppa, tranne pochi e selezionatissimi casi
<giulio> eh ma chrome è esterno come programma
<cristian_c> sì, chrome è un'eccezione
<giulio> quello potrebbe creare problemi
<giulio> ?
<cristian_c> perche no tocca i pacchetti all'interno dei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> giulio: diciamo che se scarichi il deb dal sito ufficiale di chrome, non incorri in problrmi
<cristian_c> problemi
<giulio> quindi si deve sempre cercare di trovare il programma sostitutivo in software center
<giulio> per stare tranquilli
<cristian_c> giulio: sempre repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> tranne rarissime eccezioni
<cristian_c> giulio: e comunque guarda sempre il wiki di ubuntu in caso di dubbi, o chiedi direttamente qua
<giulio> vabbe alla fine io devo vedere solo i film su netflix quindi basta che funziona il browser
<cristian_c> giulio: quidi usa il software center
<cristian_c> e per altri dubbi
<giulio> chromium non supporta
<cristian_c> !programmi | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<giulio> apposto
<giulio> ha finito
<cristian_c> così ti fai un'idea delle alternative esistenti
<cristian_c> giulio: bene, cosa dice l'output del terminale?
<giulio> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhp3XQ7w08fg
<cristian_c> è ok
<cristian_c> giulio: smontala in sicurezza
<cristian_c> e.mandala in boot dal bios
<giulio> premendo f...?
<cristian_c> non so come fai il boot da usb sul tuo pc
<giulio> spengo il pc e premo f qualcosa non ricordo
<giulio> f11
<cristian_c> giulio: una volta partita, scegli 'try ubuntu without installing / prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<giulio> ok
<giulio> ti faccio sapere
<giulio> a tra poco
<cristian_c> e poi arrivi sul desktop, la provi, decidi
<cristian_c> e poi fai partire l'instaler
<cristian_c> installer
<giulio> ok
<giulio> formatto anche?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> giulio: dovrebbe dirti l'installer cosa fare, leggi la guida
<giulio> ciao cristian ti scrivo dalla prova della 16
<giulio> sembra vada bene
<giulio> che controllo posso fare_
<giulio> anche se c-[ solo la tastiera inglese che non so usare
<giulio> pero penso che sia scaricabile quando lo installo
<giulio> ehm sei andato a pranzo_
<giulio> cris
<giulio> non mi funziona lo scorrimmento del portatile
<giulio> diciamo la rotella del ma
<giulio> mouse
<giulio> non ci sta proprio nessuno_
<giulio> vabbe ciao
<giu> salve a tutti
<giu> c'è qualcuno?
<giu> qualcuno mi dice cosa fare dopo aver installato la 16.10 di ubuntu?
<giu> devo scaricare pacchetti o roba aggiuntiva?
<gigirock> giu, comincia dal terminale a dare sudo apt update e poi sudo apt upgrade....
<gigirock> giu, cosi' si agggiorna
<gigirock> poi per il resto dipende dalle tue abitudini... sudo apt install vlc sudo apt install hexchat and so on giu
<enzotib> meglio dist-upgrade
<baffone85> salve a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu, praticamente non mi scarica pi
<enzotib> baffone85: sai usare pastebin?
<baffone85> no
<enzotib> leggi le istruzioni che ora ti scrivo
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> baffone85: usa pastebin per l'output del comando seguente: sudo apt update
<baffone85> no, incredibile, adesso li sta scaricando. Fino a 10 minuti fa mi dava sempre lo stesso errore di impossibilità di scaricamento degli aggiornamenti tanto è che ne ho accumulati 136. Adesso li sta scaricando. Vedo se conclude ed eventualmente riscrivo. Per ora grazie
<claudio1919> salve sono un neun probofita di questa chat...ho un problema tra le reti wiffi non trova la mia
<claudio1919> non c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !pazienza | claudio1919
<ubot-it> claudio1919: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<claudio1919> enzotib perdonami non so come funziona
<enzotib> claudio1919: aspetta un po' che qualcuno legga
<claudio1919> enzotib grazie
<enzotib> claudio1919: scrivi in un terminale: nmcli connection show
<enzotib> !pastebin | claudio1919
<ubot-it> claudio1919: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudio1919> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudio1919> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/23733707/
<enzotib> claudio1919: come si chiama la tua rete?
<claudio1919> enzotib studiodefilippis
<enzotib> claudio1919: io nell'elenco vedo una reta "Studio De Filippis 1", non è la tua?
<enzotib> rete*
<claudio1919> enzotib no secondo me è una creata erroneamente da me manualmente
<enzotib> claudio1919: iwconfig
<claudio1919> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/23733723/
<claudio1919> enzotib netgear è una che ho trovato libera
<enzotib> claudio1919: sudo iwlist wlp16s0 scan
<geggiolo> salve a tutti
<claudio1919> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/23733727/
<geggiolo> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto da parte vostra prima di ammattire
<enzotib> claudio1919: se il nome è quello che hai detto, direi che non c'è. A che distanza sei dal router?
<enzotib> !chiedi | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<claudio1919> enzotib vicinissimo
<claudio1919> enzotib sono allo studio e tre pc non ubuntu sono collegati su quella rete
<geggiolo> il mio ubuntu 16.10 si rifiuta di mettere le cartelle in ordine alfabetico o meglio lo fa ma in modo sbagliato ho provato di tutto
<enzotib> claudio1919: non so che dirti
<claudio1919> enzotib grazie lo stesso
<enzotib> geggiolo: ti riferisci al File Manager?
<enzotib> claudio1919: che tipo di computer e scheda lan sono?
<enzotib> sucsa, scheda wifi
<enzotib> scusa*
<geggiolo> penso di si quando apro una cartelle che ne contiene altre le sparpaglia in un ordine che non ha senso
<enzotib> geggiolo: mi fai uno screenshot?
<geggiolo> e se gli dico di ordinarle per nome è tutto sbagliato
<claudio1919> enzotib hp 550 vecchiotto ma solo con ubuntu non trova la rete
<enzotib> !image | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<geggiolo> non so come farlo
<enzotib> claudio1919: su quel pc c'è anche windows, o c'è stato?
<enzotib> geggiolo: un minuto
<geggiolo> certo non ho fretta
<enzotib> geggiolo: prova con Stamp oppure Alt-Stamp
<geggiolo> fatto ora copio semplicemente il link qui?
<enzotib> geggiolo: dove hai caricato l'immagine?
<geggiolo> http://prnt.sc/dr0mmg
<enzotib> geggiolo: cos'è che non ti torna, a me l'ordine sembra giusto
<geggiolo> In italiano i viaggiatori viene prina di indian summer in ordine alfabetico
<enzotib> evidentemente non tiene conto degli spazi
<geggiolo> e come faccio a farglielo fare?
<enzotib> uhm, fammici pensare, sempre che sia possibile
<geggiolo> ok
<enzotib> geggiolo: ti faccio provare una cosa
<enzotib> ci sei?
<geggiolo> si
<geggiolo> sono pronto
<enzotib> geggiolo: mkdir -p ~/.config/autostart
<geggiolo> lo scrivo nel terminale
<enzotib> geggiolo: sì
<enzotib> geggiolo:
<enzotib> geggiolo: cp /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop .config/autostart/
<geggiolo> scritto e premuto invio
<Deniasa> come funziona questa chat?
<enzotib> !topic | Deniasa
<ubot-it> Deniasa: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<enzotib> geggiolo: tutti e due i comandi?
<geggiolo> fatto
<enzotib> geggiolo: gedit ~/.config/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop
<enzotib> geggiolo: vedi la riga che inizia con Exec?
<geggiolo> aperto file di testo
<geggiolo> si si c'è scritto nautilus -n
<enzotib> geggiolo: sostituiscila con quest'altra riga: Exec=bash -c 'export LC_COLLATE=POSIX; nautilus -n'
<enzotib> geggiolo: poi salva e chiudi
<geggiolo> anche l'apostrofo finale
<enzotib> sì
<geggiolo> fatto
<enzotib> geggiolo: esattamente come l'ho scritta, da Exec fino alla fine
<geggiolo> si si
<enzotib> geggiolo: ora riavvia la sessione e vedi se l'ordinamente è giusto
<enzotib> ordinamento*
<geggiolo> come riavvio la sessione?
<enzotib> geggiolo: se vuoi tornare come prima basta cancellare il file ~/.config/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop
<enzotib> geggiolo: dal menu che ottieni premendo l'icona della rotella in alto a destra scegli Termina sessione
<geggiolo> grazie grande funziona tutto perfettamente adesso
<enzotib> geggiolo: bene
<geggiolo> adesso mi rimetto a lavoro ho altri 500.000 file da catalogare ciao
<enzotib> azz
<RSA4096> ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di installare queste dipendenze
<RSA4096> libavutil52 | libavutil54
<RSA4096> che non riesco a trovare
<angellkde1604lts> RSA4096,  che pacchetto e Fmpeg per caso ?
<RSA4096> angellkde1604lts, sto cercado in stallare wirck messanger
<RSA4096> e mancano queste dipendeze, con apt-get install -f non risolvo
<angellkde1604lts> RSA4096,  scusami ma non ho mai sentito questa applicazione
<RSA4096> angellkde1604lts, è un applicazione per messagistica criptata a tempo
<angellkde1604lts> RSA4096, ecco qua i vari pacchetti  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libx264
<angellkde1604lts> RSA4096,  o prova questa soluzione http://askubuntu.com/questions/702988/wickr-install-fails
<RSA4096> angellkde1604lts, non è che mi riesci a dare  il comando per ubuntu 16.10?
<RSA4096> perchè li avevo trovati anche io ma non sono riuscito a installarli
<angellkde1604lts> RSA4096,  che versione e la 2.6.0  a 32 a 64 bit ?
<RSA4096> 62
<RSA4096> 64
<angellkde1604lts> hai provato a dare il comando  apt-get -f install
<RSA4096> angellkde1604lts, sul canale ubuntu in inglese mi dicono che la 52 e 54, non sono disponibili per ubuntu 16.10
<angellkde1604lts> infatti RSA4096  mi sa che solo per la  14.04 se non sbaglio
<RSA4096> angellkde1604lts, si... per la 16.10 c'è la 55, ma il terminale mi ritorna quella mancanza di diependenze
<gianni> salve
<Guest78439> come posso avere timesnewroman su libreoffice5 su ubuntu 16.10
<akis24> Guest78439:  da terminale  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Guest78439> liberation serif è la stessa cosa?
<akis24> Guest78439: durante l'installazione si aprira' una finestra per accettare la licenza spostati all'interno col tasto tab e conferma
<akis24> Guest78439: con quel comando installi tutta una serie di fonts probabilmente anche quello
<Guest30447> Buona sera, ho un problema, ho ubuntu 14.04 e sono in recovery mode perchè non ho piú i driver della scheda di rete perchè ho fatto casino cercando di aggiornare a ubuntu 16... ore sono con l'ethernet ma non riconosce comunque la rete
<Guest30447> Cosa devo fare?
<Guest30447> Se do lshw -C network mi dà "network unclaimed" sia all'ethernet controller che al network controller, il primo della ath, l'altro della intel
<enzotib> Guest30447: come sei collegato qui in chat?
<Guest30447> Cellulare...
<enzotib> Guest30447: non so cosa hai combinato, ma mi sembra grave, non ho mai visto niente del genere
<enzotib> forse ti conviene installar eda capo
<Guest30447> No non mi conviene dato che ho tutto qua
<Guest30447> Ho semplicemente spento di brutto mentre aggiornava i pacchetti per installare ubuntu 16...
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest30447> Non è possibile correggere dalla recovery mode?
<Guest30447> Il network manager è ok, mancano solo i driver, poi posso risistemare il resto se sono online
<Guest30447> Non posso fare nulla senza connessione
<Guest30447> Io ho ubuntu 14.04, da quello che si legge, reinstallando si perdono tutti i file
<enzotib> Guest30447: fai un backup della home, poi reinstalla, sistemare è assai complicato
<Guest30447> enzotib, spiega assai complicato... so dove mettere le mani
<enzotib> io no
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-04
<ramk9966> buon giorno a tutti
<ramk9966> scusate il disturbo ma mi chiedevo se esisteva qualche software completo per gestire sicurezza e connessioni entranti ed uscenti su ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> ramk9966, spiegati meglio per cortesia
<Carlin0> ramk9966, il firewall ...
<ramk9966> vorrei sapere se esiste un software con cui è possibile controllare le connessioni entranti ed uscenti ed eventualmente bloccare una connessione... un incrocio fra un firewall e netstat insomma
<Carlin0> !iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<ramk9966> ok... ma che abbia un interfaccia grafica
<ExPBoy> eh
<Carlin0> di gui ce ne sono un sacco
<ramk9966> tipo ufw con funzioni più avanzate
<Carlin0> !info watchdog
<ubot-it> watchdog (source: watchdog): system health checker and software/hardware watchdog handler. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.15-1 (yakkety), package size 77 kB, installed size 251 kB
<ramk9966> o meglio che abbia anche qualche funzioni di monitoraggio
<ExPBoy> !fwbuilder
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fwbuilder'
<Carlin0> !info fwbuilder
<ubot-it> fwbuilder (source: fwbuilder): Firewall administration tool GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-4build1 (yakkety), package size 7132 kB, installed size 34272 kB
<ExPBoy> ecco
<Carlin0> !sicurezza | ramk9966
<ubot-it> ramk9966: sicurezza is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza
<ramk9966> provo fwbuilder
<Carlin0> ramk9966, per "vedere" le connessioni attive del pc è ottimo anche etherape
<Carlin0> !info etherape
<ubot-it> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 668 kB, installed size 3078 kB
<ExPBoy> diciamo che ce ne sono molti
<ExPBoy> bisogna vedere che vuoi fare
<ExPBoy> e comunque il motore è iptables
<Carlin0> etherape non gestisce nulla monitora solo
<ExPBoy> eh ma se vuole bloccare una connessione nn va bene
<ramk9966> grazie alto livello
<ramk9966> un altra piccola domanda ragazzi...
<ramk9966> c'è gente che dubita sulla sicurezza di ubuntu...
<ramk9966> voi che ne pensate?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emanuele91> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | emanuele91
<ubot-it> emanuele91: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<emanuele91> volevo un informazione, dove devo andare per installare ubuntu su pennetta usb?
<enzotib> emanuele91: cioè vuoi usare Ubuntu usando la pendrive come disco?
<emanuele91> si
<enzotib> emanuele91: beh, fai l'installazione normale scegliendo la pendrive come disco dove risiede la partizione dove installare
<emanuele91> quindi prima lo scarico normalmente, poi una volta fatta partire l installazione mi chiede dove la voglio fare?
<enzotib> emanuele91: sì, se però anziché usare un DVD come mezzo di installazione usi invece una pendrive, allora ti serviranno due pendrive, una per metterci sopra la Live da cui avvii ed un'altra come destinazione dell'installazione
<cristian_c> emanuele91: ti suggerisco comunque un'installazione su hard disk
<emanuele91> ma per ora è solo una prova, quindi ho bisogno di provarla su una pendrive
<cristian_c> a parte le prestazioni, le memorie su usb hanno la tendenza a degradarsi utilizzate intensamente in questo modo
<cristian_c> emanuele91: in ogni caso, puoi testare ubuntu direttamente in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> senza per forza effettuare un'installazione
<emanuele91> per testarlo devo fare un parallelo con il pc, grazie del consiglio ma preferisco usare da pennetta
<cristian_c> emanuele91: ehm
<cristian_c> emanuele91: la sessione di prova la puoi effettuare indipendentemene dal supporto
<cristian_c> che sia dvd, usb o vattelapesca
<emanuele91> certo, non ho detto questo
<cristian_c> 'preferisco usare da pennetta'
<cristian_c> cioè, in sessione di prova
<emanuele91> si ma non ho detto che non posso utilizzarla su altri supporti
<emanuele91> ho solo detto che preferisco farlo su pennetta
<cristian_c> emanuele91: sto parlando di sessione di prova, a prescindere se pennetta , dvd o altro
<cristian_c> il punto è che un'installazione non è neanche necessaria. in quel caso
<emanuele91> aaah scusa non avevo capito
<emanuele91> si io vorrei fare solo la sessione di prova, come devo fare?
<cristian_c> emanuele91: scsrichi il file .iso
<cristian_c> poi:
<cristian_c> !usbwin | emanuele91
<ubot-it> emanuele91: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> emanuele91: una volta fatto, mandi la pennetta in boot
<cristian_c> emanuele91: al che scegli 'try ubuntu without installing / prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> e ti ritrovi sul deskrop, in sessione di prova
<emanuele91> ok grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<Guest77348> synaptic
<Lollux> Salve a  tutti, avrei dei dubbi su ubuntu
<Lollux> mi serve scaricare un antivirus per il pc o in ubuntu è già presente tale antivirus?
<cristian_c> Lollux: per scansionare windows o ubuntu?
<Lollux> su questo pc ho solo ubuntu, non possiedo altri sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> !sicurezza
<ubot-it> sicurezza is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza
<Lollux> ?
<cristian_c> Lollux: leggi questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<Lollux> la stavo leggendo grazie
<Lollux> inoltre volevo sapere se poteva convenire sostituire mozilla con chrome
<cristian_c> Lollux: a piacere
<Lollux> grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> usa il browser con cui ti trovi meglio
<cristian_c> Lollux: chromium e firefox utilizzano pacchetti di sistema per i plugin
<cristian_c> Lollux: chrome tende ad averli già integrati
<Lollux> invece un'ultima cosa, se volessi disinstallare un programma?
<Lollux> ah capito
<cristian_c> Lollux: un programma dei repository ufficiali?
<Lollux> scusa tutte le domande ma sono un neofito
<cristian_c> !wiki | Lollux
<ubot-it> Lollux: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Lollux
<ubot-it> Lollux: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Lollux> che pensavo di mattere chrome e togliere mozilla, so che spesso vanno in conflitto
<Lollux> cmq grazie di tutto :)
<cristian_c> Lollux: 'so che spesso' <- e come lo sai?
<cristian_c> Lollux: non dovrebbero esserci conflitti, di perse, nell'installaxione di vari browser
<mattiapao> Ciao  tutti
<mattiapao> ciao a tutti*
<roncenivan> scusate... Un Mistero... Ho upgradato ubuntu a 16.10. Uso il programma Dike6 per la firma digitale
<roncenivan> ora quando lancio il programma, compare per alcuni secondi l'icona ma poi il programma non si avvia
<roncenivan> ho disinstallato e reinstallato Dike6 più volte, invano
<roncenivan> Sui forum non trovo niente
<Carlin0> roncenivan, non si da supporto a software proveniente al fuori dai repo
<roncenivan> Ho risolto... Grazie mille lo stesso...
<filippopis74> Buonasera a Tutti , Avrei bisogno di assistenza , ho un portatile Acer e 15 comprato nell'agosto del 2015 venduto con win 8 aggiornato a win 10 ; volendo usare una distribuzione di linux, ho provato Linux Mint ma il problema è che  scrivendo un file su libre office oppure sul web salta tutta la formattazione ; copia incolla , taglia come  più crede
<filippopis74>  . ho provato anche con tastiera esterna ed il problema sussiste . Sapete suggerire una soluzione oppure altra distribuzione di Linux per esempio Ubuntu 16.10 a 64 bit ? grazie molte per il supporto .
<enzotib> filippopis74: non credo che il LibreOffice di Ubuntu sia diverso da quello di Mint
<enzotib> filippopis74: per cui se hai problemi di formattazione coi documenti Office non credo ci sia alternativa ad usare Microsoft Office
<gigirock_> filippopis74: puoi usare in maniera limitata word come webapp
<casimat> salve, ho installato xubuntu 16.10 . Come faccio ad impostare la scorciatoia con il tasto windows per far avviare la barra delle applicazioni ?
<casimat> ho risolto , grazie lo stesso
<invisibletank> buonasera, chiedo aiuto riguardo il dual boot: ho installato puppy su una partizione e lubuntu su un'altra. Adesso il sistema parte direttamente da lubuntu e dal grub non vedo più puppy...
<fedecupe> Buonasera a tutti, chiedo scusa per il disturbo in questo periodo ancora un po' vacanziero. Ho un problema strano con un dell XPS 13 9360 (ubuntu 16.04 preinstallato). Improvvisamente trackpad e touchscreen (che prima funzionavano egregiamente) hanno smesso di funzionare, ho già provato varie soluzioni trovate nella rete ma senza successo. Info imp
<fedecupe> ortante: con Live da chiavetta funzionano entrambi. Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<fedecupe> questo è un esempio delle guide che ho seguito per tentare di sistemare. http://askubuntu.com/questions/367701/touchpad-stopped-working-out-of-the-blue - Il problema potrebbe essere stato causato dall'installazione del software per calibrare il touch?
<MARCOCOLAONE> Buonasera
<MARCOCOLAONE> Ho scaricato l'aggiornamento di ubuntu in un dvd e ora devo effettuare l'installazione, ma aprendo il dvd mi esce una cartella con tante altre sottocartelle, quale devo schiacciare per aggiornare?
<MARCOCOLAONE> ubo-it come procedo?
<MARCOCOLAONE> @ubot-it come procedo?
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-05
<Spoilerman> salve ho una versione vecchia di ubuntu, non mi fa aggiornare dallo store, però tutto funziona, posso mantenere questa versione o devo aggiornare alla nuova? premetto che uso ubunto su un piccolo NETbook che uso per quando sono fuori casa.
<Spoilerman> Aggiungo che era da circa due anni che non accendevo il netbook.Grazie
<Spoilerman> forme di vitaci siete?
<Spoilerman> non necessariamente inteliggenti
<alesales_IBM> beh io aggiornerei
<glpiana> Spoilerman, gli aggiornamenti vengono fatti anche per ragioni di sicurezza
<alesales_IBM> soprattutto perche la tua versione o 'e gia fuori supporto o lo sara' a breve
<alesales_IBM> e come ti ha scritto glpiana potresti non ricevere piu aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<glpiana> ma se dell'aggeggio fai un uso sporadico, senza dati sensibili e funziona, lascialo così
<alesales_IBM> e senza collegarlo ad internet
<Spoilerman> grazie, se decido di aggiornare scarico dal sito giusto?
<alesales_IBM> definisci "scarico dal sito giusto"
<Spoilerman> vado sul sito ubuntu, scarico il file e installo direttamente.
<alesales_IBM> si
<Spoilerman> corretto?
<alesales_IBM> corretto
<Spoilerman> grazie! ottima chat, ci sentiamo buon lavoro o altro!
<Bruny07> ciao
<invisibletank> ciao
<invisibletank> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare ad impostare grub2 con due sistemi operativi linux? Grazie
<Carlin0> invisibletank, anche 3 se vuoi : il grub2 li rileva da solo
<glpiana> invisibletank, che problema incontri? grub dovrebbe automaticamente rilevare i sistemi e renderli entrambi accessibili
<gigirock> invisibletank, da una delle due installazioni.... direi meglio dalla ubuntu sudo update-grub aggiorna il menu del grub
<Carlin0> direi meglio dalla ultima installata ma toccherebbe sapere cosa è
<invisibletank> in sda1 ho puppy ed in sda6 ho lubuntu (in un'altra ho ubuntu mate ma la voglio formattare): adesso il grub2 mi vede solo lubuntu ed il mate ma non il puppy, come posso fare?
<invisibletank> ho già dato update-grub
<Carlin0> invisibletank, qual'è l'ultima installata ?
<invisibletank> ubuntu mate, questo è il risultato di update-grub http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23744779/
<glpiana> invisibletank, è un problema che riguarda puppy linux, che è un po' diverso da una normale distro. leggi qui e se hai bisogno chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat http://puppylinux.org/wikka/Grub2tut
<Carlin0> invisibletank, e dai update-grub da ubuntu mate ?
<fedecupe> Buonasera a tutti, chiedo scusa per il disturbo in questo periodo ancora un po' vacanziero. Ho un problema strano con un dell XPS 13 9360 (ubuntu 16.04 preinstallato). Improvvisamente trackpad e touchscreen (che prima funzionavano egregiamente) hanno smesso di funzionare, ho già provato varie soluzioni trovate nella rete ma senza successo. Info imp
<fedecupe> ortante: con Live da chiavetta funzionano entrambi. Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<gigirock> fedecupe, hai aggiornato il bios della DELL ?
<gigirock> fedecupe, hai avanzato la 16.04 dovresti essere a 16.04.01
<gigirock> fedecupe, hai la versione 64 bit ?
<ExPBoy> lol
<fedecupe> @gigirock BIOS aggiornato, kernel 4.4.0-57-generic, versione Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<gigirock> fedecupe, nei driver 'aggiuntivi' non c'e' niente di particolare ?
<fedecupe> gigirock nulla
<gigirock> fedecupe, potresti provare ad avviare con kernel precedente ... e vedere se funziona perche' la live di diverso ha proprio il kernel ...
<gigirock> fedecupe, ma in dmesg non hai nessun errore ?
<gigirock> fedecupe, prova dmesg | grep touch o qualcosa di simile e vedi se ci sono segnalazioni sui driver in errore
<fedecupe> gigirock se può servire qui avevo messo alcuni output (http://askubuntu.com/questions/868097/touchpad-and-touchscreen-stopped-working-on-dell-xps-13-9360-with-ubuntu-16-04)
<fedecupe> gigirock che kernel ha di preciso la live? ho provato a cercare ma non ho trovato la versione
<gigirock> fedecupe, non lo so
<fedecupe> gigirock ho installato 4.4.0-21-generic provo un reboot e vedo
<fedecupe> gigirock con quel kernel funzionano sia touchpad e touchscreen ma non dispositivi di rete e scaling HiDPI (già con 4.4.0-23-generic touchscreen e touchpad non vanno più)
<Carlin0> fedecupe, e avviare col vecchio kernel ?
<fedecupe> Carlin0 ho tre kernel sul sistema 4.4.0-57-generic 4.4.0-23-generic 4.4.0-21-generic: Con 21 va il touch ma non la rete e lo scaling HiDPI, con 23 e 57 va tutto tranne i touch
<fedecupe> Carlin0 gigirock qualche idea?
<glpiana> fedecupe, la prima cosa che potresti fare è un confronto tra i moduli caricati coi tre diversi kernel (lsmod) per vedere se ci sono differenze
<fedecupe> gigirock Carlin0 differenze in lsmod (base è kernel 21, changed è kernel 57) https://www.diffchecker.com/eoMdbbPC
<Carlin0> fedecupe, ma col kernel preinstallato andava tutto ?
<fedecupe> sì :'(
<glpiana> fedecupe, ora sei col 57?
<fedecupe> sì, funziona tutto tranne touchscreen e touchpad
<glpiana> fedecupe, lsmod | grep acpi_pad       non da nulla, giusto?
<glpiana> no, ti da acpi_pad. come non detto
<glpiana> fedecupe, dammi l'output del comando: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<fedecupe> glpiana ii  xserver-xorg-input-libinput                 0.18.0-1                                      amd64        X.Org X server -- libinput input driver
<glpiana> fedecupe, ok. nulla
<fedecupe> quindi devo trovare il modo o di far caricare tutti i moduli al kernel 21 oppure di far funzionare i touch con il kernel 57 (questa cosa mi sta facendo uscire matto)
<fedecupe> glpiana nessuna altra idea?
<glpiana> fedecupe, io non ne ho
<ansalto> ciao, utilizzo ubuntu mate 16.0.01 l'altra volta stavo facendo l'aggiornamento, durante la procedura mi è stato chiesto se volevo aggiornare grub2 io l'ho mantenuto alla versione attuale. Dopo è apparso un messaggio con scrittto di fare un'avanzamento parziale che poi non è stato possibile farlo a causa forse di grub2 che non ho aggiornato
<ansalto> l'aggiornamento è saltato?
<glpiana> ansalto, boh. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<ansalto> niente da installare
<gigirock> ansalto, ma in base a quale parametro non hai aggiornato grub ?
<glpiana> ansalto, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> gigirock, credo gli abbia chiesto se voleva il file di configurazione dello sviluppatore o se voleva mantenere il suo
<ansalto> era selezionato di lasciarlo sulla versione attuale e non ho pensato a selezionare invece l'aggiornamento
<glpiana> gigirock, non ho mai visto chiedere in fase di installazione pacchetti se vuoi grub o meno
<ansalto> si gigirock hai ragione era un file ma non ricordo quale
<ansalto> si ora mi ricordo si riferiva allo sviluppatore
<Carlin0> se hai modificato parametri alle volte ti chiede in fase di aggiornamento se vuoi mantenere la conf attuale
<ansalto> quindi la modifica dei parametri deve avvenire in grub?
<Carlin0> ansalto, se tu modifichi i parametri di qualsiasi pacchetto è probabile che in fase di aggiornamento di tale pacchetto ti venga chiesto se ripristinare la conf di default o mantenere quella modificata
<ansalto> sto utilizzando un kernel scaricato da qui secodno te potrebbe essere questa la causa
<ansalto> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<glpiana> tanto per farsi del male -.-
<glpiana> ansalto, non farti inutili paranoie: se il sistema si avvia è tutto ok
<ansalto> ok grazie per l'aiuto
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<jk^> vedo abbastanza vuoto ma ci provo lo stesso... ho diversi problemi nell'installare ubuntu o sue derivate, innanzitutto, solo su alcuni siti trovo l'elenco dei requisiti di sistema, dunque già non ho ben chiara l'idea quale versione di ubuntu possa andare bene, cmq le volevo provare una dopo l'altra, anche perchè le provo e vedo quale gira meglio e con quale mi ci trovo più a mio agio...
<Carlin0> !dettagli | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<jk^> cmq a parte non trovare le schede dei requisiti di sistema per ciascuna versione, voglio capire, ma devo scaricarli i driver almeno audio e video dal sito del casa produttrice del mio pc, prima di installare ubuntu, anche perchè stiamo parlando di una macchina datata e con poche risorse... e mi hanno detto che di solito ubuntu li trova lui i driver (e già questo non mi entra, non capisco
<jk^> da dove li prende, come fa, forse perchè ne so troppo poco riguardo ad ubuntu e quasi sempre solo utilizzato winzozz..) e poi c'ho pure un adattatore ethernet via usb, credo servano anche i driver per quello, sennò dopo formattazione ed installazione, non credo che mi riesco a collegare ad internet :\
<cristian_c> jk^: credo gu ti stia facendo troppi problemi
<cristian_c> *tu
<cristian_c> jk^: scarichi la versione ufficiale più adatta al tuo hardware
<cristian_c> la masterizzi e la provi in live
<cristian_c> stop
<cristian_c> live = sessione di prova
<Carlin0> jk^, forniscili qui i dettagli HW
<jk^> cpu (credo sia) intel celeron 1,4 Ghz; 2 GB di RAM; scheda video Grafica Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 900; Fino a 128 MB di memoria video di sistema condivisa uefi non so cos'è
<jk^> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> jk^: servono dettagli precisi sulla cpu
<cristian_c> jk^: hai il pc sotto mano?
<jk^> scusa, senz'offesa, non mi sto facendo troppi problemi, è che devo risolvere troppe questioni... già tipo riguardo al problema citato da te, mi hanno detto che provare ubuntu con una versione live, puoi provare le funzionalità, ma non hai effettivo riscontro di come giri sulla tua macchina, perchè legge da usb, invece per avere chiaro come ci gira deve stare su disco fisso (così mi
<jk^> hanno detto, ed era gente che usava ubuntu)
<jk^> aspè ho aperto la scheda
<cristian_c> jk^: un'idea te la fai del supporto
<jk^> Processore Tecnologia Mobile Intel® Centrino® in alcuni modelli (processore Intel® Pentium® M 730 / 740 / 750 / 760 / 770 / 780, da 1,6 a 2,23
<jk^> GHz, FSB a 533 MHz, 2 MB di cache L2) oppure processore Intel® Celeron® M 350 / 360 / 370 (da 1,3 a 1,5 GHz, FSB a 400 MHz, 1 MB
<jk^> di cache L2)
<jk^> Chipset Mobile™ Intel® 915GM Express Chipset o Mobile™ Intel® 910GML Express Chipset
<jk^> tipo già non so la differenza tra processore, cpu e chipset, sono messo maluccio :|
<cristian_c> jk^: quindi celeron m?
<jk^> Memoria DDR, 333 MHz, 256, 512 o 1024 MB; 2 slot SODIMM; Aggiornabile fino a un massimo di 2048 MB
<jk^> non lo so, il bollino non c'è più
<jk^> cmq ricordo che c'era scritto celeron
<cristian_c> jk^: ma è tuo il pc?
<jk^> ma la "M" non ricordo forse sì :\ ma di preciso non so
<jk^> sì
<cristian_c> jk^: se hai il pc sotto mano, controlla pure le caratteristiche hardware dal sistema operativo preinstallato
<jk^> ehm che sono le caratteristiche hardware del sistema operativo installato? :\
<cristian_c> jk^: partiamo dal fatto che hai un sistema operativo installato nel pc di cui stai parlando, giusto?
<jk^> sì
<cristian_c> jk^: il sistema operativo attualmente installato su quel pc contiene le informazioni sulla tua macchina
<jk^> cmq volevo fare una precisazione e metto le mani avanti, per dire che cerco di capire come affrontare le diverse problematiche, perchè se formatto e poi trovo intoppi, rimango bloccato, non ho un altro pc su cui fare operazioni di servizio o scaricare un'altra versione (o derivata) da installare, ecc... dunque poi mi toccherebbe fare un procedimento lunghissimo per rimettere winzozz... :\
<jk^> e sarei al punto di partenza... e i problemi sono parecchi, ne ho citati solo alcuni
<jk^> ok
<jk^> sì ok
<jk^> intel celeron M (ho controllato nel pannello di controllo)
<jk^> 1,40 GHz (come detto)
<jk^> 1,99 GB di ram (le ho espanse fino al massimo supportato
<cristian_c> comprese quelle richieste prima
<cristian_c> jk^: cancellare windows, far coesistere ubuntu e windows in dual boot, o usare soltanto windows è una scelta che compete solo a te
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> jk^: verifica con esattezza pure ram e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> jk^: esatramente, di quale celeron m si parla?
<cristian_c> (ne esistono abbastanza)
<jk^> [16:16] <cristian_c> comprese quelle richieste prima
<jk^> che vuol ire?
<jk^> dire?
<jk^> compre quelle richieste prima?
<jk^> le ho dette
<cristian_c> jk^: datti una clamata
<cristian_c> *calmata
<jk^> però quelle le ho prese dalla scheda tecnica del pc di cui ho conservato i documenti in pdf
<jk^> sono calmissimo :)
<cristian_c> jk^: come al solito, non sembra ;)
<jk^> e che te devo dì :) te sembra male... :\
<jk^> tutto sempre, senz'offesa... avevo sbagliato a scrivere e mi son corretto e poi "credo" di scrivere abbastanza veloce, tutto qui....
<cristian_c> jk^: semplicemente, fornisci le info su cpu, e scheda grafica (anche trovate nei documenti cartacei in dotazione col pc)
<jk^> li ho messi
<jk^> aspè li rimetto
<jk^> se vuoi
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> ero rimasto a celeron m (quale, non lo so)
<jk^> Processore Tecnologia Mobile Intel® Centrino® in alcuni modelli (processore Intel® Pentium® M 730 / 740 / 750 / 760 / 770 / 780, da 1,6 a 2,23
<jk^> GHz, FSB a 533 MHz, 2 MB di cache L2) oppure processore Intel® Celeron® M 350 / 360 / 370 (da 1,3 a 1,5 GHz, FSB a 400 MHz, 1 MB
<jk^> di cache L2)
<jk^> Chipset Mobile™ Intel® 915GM Express Chipset o Mobile™ Intel® 910GML Express Chipset
<jk^> Memoria DDR, 333 MHz, 256, 512 o 1024 MB; 2 slot SODIMM; Aggiornabile fino a un massimo di 2048 MB
<cristian_c> jk^: hai elencato diversi processori
<jk^> Processore Tecnologia Mobile Intel® Centrino® in alcuni modelli (processore Intel® Pentium® M 730 / 740 / 750 / 760 / 770 / 780, da 1,6 a 2,23
<jk^> GHz, FSB a 533 MHz, 2 MB di cache L2) oppure processore Intel® Celeron® M 350 / 360 / 370 (da 1,3 a 1,5 GHz, FSB a 400 MHz, 1 MB
<jk^> di cache L2)
<jk^> Chipset Mobile™ Intel® 915GM Express Chipset o Mobile™ Intel® 910GML Express Chipset
<jk^> il mio è da 1,4 GHz
<cristian_c> jk^: controlla pure nel sistema operativo attualmente installato
<jk^> ok ci provo, devo cercare non so dove si vede
<jk^> ho fatto: Pannello controllo->Sistema->Hardware->Gestione periferiche->Processore
<jk^> ma mi esce scritto solo quello
<jk^> Intel Celeron M 1,40 Ghz
<jk^> cristian_c
<cristian_c> jk^: ora ram e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> con esattezza
<cristian_c> jk^: il pc ha più di dieci anni?
<jk^> credo di sì, ma di preciso non saprei dire, perchè prima era di un'altra persona
<jk^> Memoria DDR, 333 MHz, 256, 512 o 1024 MB; 2 slot SODIMM; Aggiornabile fino a un massimo di 2048 MB
<jk^> ricordo che aveva montato 256
<jk^> poi ho espanso fino a 2 GB
<jk^> da pannello di controllo->Sistema mi dice 1,99, vabbè siamo lì
<cristian_c> jk^: ma stai guardando nel sistema operativo attualmente installato?
<jk^> la prima riga è presa dalla scheda tecnica
<jk^> nel sistema non so dove vedere la frequenza della ram
<cristian_c> jk^: per favore scrivi qui solo quando hai i dati richiesti precisi, prelevati dal sistema operativo corrente
<jk^> so che sono so-dimm perchè è un portatile e le ho espanse fino a d 2 gb
<cristian_c> jk^: non parlo di frequenza, ma di quantità
<cristian_c> se sei sicuro di 2 gb, ok
<jk^> da Pannello di controllo->Sistema mi dice solo 1,99 GB , poi so che sono so-dimm perchè è un portatile, se vado in Pannello controllo->Sistema->Hardware->Gestione periferiche non trovo voci relative alle specifiche della ram
<jk^> sì 2 gb
<jk^> ho messo 2 stecche da 1 gb
<jk^> scusa è arrivata gente
<cristian_c> jk^: la prossima volta fornisci anche info su scheda grafica, così sei a posto
<jk^> cristian_c
<jk^> Grafica Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 900; Fino a 128 MB di memoria video di sistema condivisa
<jk^> Mobile intel (R) 915GM/GMS, 910GML express chipest family
<lillo> ho un problema con il trasferimento bluetooth
<lillo> ho scaricato il gestore bluetooth
<lillo> solo che quando connetto il dispositivo
<lillo> sul telefono confermo il pin
<lillo> sul computer non posso confermarlo da nessuna parte
<lillo> mi appare la tendina che dice
<lillo> BBluetooth
<lillo> richiesta ssociazion per
<cristian_c> jk^: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<lillo> *Bluetooth, Richiesta di associazione per: XXXXX. Conferma il valore per l'autenticazione.
<lillo> ma non posso confermare il pin da nessuna parte
<jk^> cristian_c
<jk^> [17:26] <jk^> casomai mi leggi in pubblico, potresti rispondermi, qui, perchè fanculo viene sempre gente e escono sempre cazzi da fare e anche per quello non riesco a fare tutto l'occorrente riguardo a ubuntu, anche perhcè ci sono altri problemi che non ti ho detto, non è che mi li faccio io, ci stanno loro, tipo il pae, i driver, il fatto che se formatto e non riesco più a collegarmi
<jk^> ad internet e cmq senza un sistema operativo funzionante non posso scaricare un'altra versione, nel caso in cui ubuntu ("diciamo" principale) non funzioni, per provarla, fare l'avviabile su pendrive o cos'altra va fatto, che manco lo so di preciso :\
<cristian_c> jk^: le info sulla scheda grafica le trovi tranquillamente nel sistema operativo installato
<cristian_c> jk^: in ogni caso, scarica pure lubuntu a 32 bit
<jk^> cristian_c le ho messe quelle che ho trovato nel pannello controllo
<cristian_c> ok
<jk^> dal pannello controllo mi dice solo questo
<jk^> [17:21] <jk^> Mobile intel (R) 915GM/GMS, 910GML express chipest family
<cristian_c> anche se non sembrava
<jk^> dal pdf della scheda tecnica mi dice invece quest'altro
<jk^> [17:18] <jk^> Grafica Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 900; Fino a 128 MB di memoria video di sistema condivisa
<cristian_c> jk^: la masterizzi su un dvd, a seconda di quale tu voglia scaricare, pupi pure fare un tentativo con la 16.10
<jk^> cmq scusa, ma ste cose te le appunti? perchè sennò devo ripetere tutto, mi hanno chiamato devo uscire a fare delle faccende
<cristian_c> *puoi
<cristian_c> jk^: se le prendi dal cartaceo, come s'è visto prima, non è molto utile
<jk^> azz non posso masterizzare, ma poi dovrei fare un disco per ogni versione? cioè ubuntu principale e tutte le varie derivate? :\
<jk^> io speravo di fare tutto da pendrive usb, cmq ne riparliamo devo scappare
<cristian_c> perché a quanto pare il tuo cartaceo include tutta una serie di varianti del tuo pc, con cpu, ram e vga differenti, ecco perché ti avevo detto in quel modo
<jk^> buon proseguimento di serata
<jk^> capisco, cmq sì, la scheda tecnica sarà valida per più tipi di computer con lo stesso nome e allestimenti diversi
<cristian_c> beh, no,, se l'nardware varia, variano anche le prestazioni
<cristian_c> jk^: comunque, accertati che il tuo bios supporti il boot da usb
<cristian_c> (nel caso tu non voglia o possa utilizzare un dvd)
<ramkak9966> sera
<enzotib> !ciao | ramkak9966
<ubot-it> ramkak9966: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jk^> [17:42] <cristian_c> jk^: comunque, accertati che il tuo bios supporti il boot da usb
<jk^> [17:42] <cristian_c> (nel caso tu non voglia o possa utilizzare un dvd)
<jk^> e come faccio a vedere se il mio bios supporta il boot da usb? poi scusa, serve il boot da usb per provare le versioni di prova dette "live", oppure intendi che serve proprio anche per l'installazione su disco fisso?
<Carlin0> per vedere se è supportato guarda nelle impostazioni del bios
<jk^> mmmhhh io non so manco se ce l'ho il bios e come si apre e dove stanno le impostazioni
<jk^> devo riavviare?
<critto2> ciao a tutti
<critto2> ho nuovamente un problema con gli aggiornamenti
<critto2> mi aiutate ad aggiornare l'OS da terminale?
<jk^> Carlin0
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> per una sk grafica [AMD/ATI] Turks PRO [Radeon HD 6570]
<sacarde> che driver proprietari consigliate?
<sacarde> non ci sono piu' gli fglrx ?
<cristian_c> jk^: ogni bios è diverso, consulta il manuale del tuo pc
<cristian_c> jk^: ma poi, scusa, perché usare usb invece del dvd?
<cristian_c> così non h da porti neanche il problema se il bios permetta o meno il boot da usb
<cristian_c> *non hai da porti
<logo123> Salve volevo sapere se esiste un modo per disattivare il launcher delle applicazioni che normalmente è posto a sinistra, per avere una visuale maggiore
<logo123> risp?
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-06
<simone___> buongiorno
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fisso> ao
<jk^> cristian_c
<jk^> [21:51] <cristian_c> jk^: ogni bios è diverso, consulta il manuale del tuo pc
<jk^> [21:52] <cristian_c> jk^: ma poi, scusa, perché usare usb invece del dvd?
<jk^> [21:52] <cristian_c> così non h da porti neanche il problema se il bios permetta o meno il boot da usb
<jk^> [21:53] <cristian_c> *non hai da porti
<jk^> [21:51] <cristian_c> jk^: ogni bios è diverso, consulta il manuale del tuo pc
<jk^> [21:52] <cristian_c> jk^: ma poi, scusa, perché usare usb invece del dvd?
<jk^> [21:52] <cristian_c> così non h da porti neanche il problema se il bios permetta o meno il boot da usb
<jk^> [21:53] <cristian_c> *non hai da porti
<Carlin0> jk^, che senso ha incollar ei log di ieri ?
<jk^> dicevo, forse ho capito come aprire il bios, uefi non l'ho mai letto da nessuna parte nè nel sistema, nè nel manuale, non credo ce l'abbia, cmq per il fatto dei dvd (se non s'è letto il messaggio di poco fa), dovrei fare un dvd per ubuntu "versione principale" e un dvd per tutte le altre versioni di ubuntu o derivate (con i vari ambienti desktop e vari allestimenti) e cmq ho problemi a
<jk^> masterizzare...
<jk^> Carlin0, è perchè lessi il messaggio in ritardo e non risposi a questa cosa che cristian_c mi disse
<jk^> e lui non c'era
<jk^> poi mi ha detto che non potevo in pvt perchè aveva i pvt disabilitati e così glielo sto dicendo ora
<Carlin0> quasi tutti qui abbiamo pvt disabilitati
<Carlin0> jk^, se non ha il boot da usb devi risolvere i tuoi problemi a masterizzare
<Carlin0> inoltre ...
<Carlin0> !tizio | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<iMoK> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<iMoK> ho un problema con l'installazione dei pacchetti di flash player su chromium
<iMoK> posso parlarne qua con qualcuno?
<Lubuntuhelp0> buonasera, scusate il disturbo ho un problema con l'avvio linux lubuntu, nel bootloader di grub quando provo ad aggiungere i file che servono per boot come "set prefix=(hd1,msdos6)/boot/grub" NON RIESCO A AGGIUNGERE IL CARATTERE DI UGUAGLIANZA(=), ho provato a digitare
<Lubuntuhelp0> tutti i tasti della tastiera ma niente non mi spunta...
<cristian_c> jk^: un solo dvd, tanto l'unica versione che ti si può consigliare è lubuntu
<cristian_c> jk^: se tutto va bene, la 16.10 dovrebbe essere ok peril tuo pc
<cristian_c> *per il
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: è il layout us
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: ma come mai devi fare un'operazuone del genere?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Lubuntuhelp0
<ubot-it> Lubuntuhelp0: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: è riscontrato questo problema perché mentre avevo il pc acceso c'è stato un abbassamento di tensione e si è spento il pc,
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: gruppo di continuità is the way
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: hai ragione ma non ho avuto tempo per mettergli il gruppo di continuità :-(
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: comunque, il segno '=' lo ottieni premendo il tasto apice
<cristian_c> nel layout americano
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: ho provato ma a quanto pare i tasti non sono tutti sicronizzati,
<cristian_c> no no, apice per = funziona sempre
<Lubuntuhelp0> devo sicuramente modificare il layout
<cristian_c> quello accanto allo 0
<cristian_c> per mandare il boot da grub console, non ha senso
<cristian_c> (tra 0 e ì)
<jk^> Carlin0, ho citato cristian_c, solo perchè la discussione era in atto con lui quando s'è interrotta per motivi di forza maggiore e cioè che qua è un casino e anche per quello non trovo tempo di sistemare tutto...
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: scusa non ho cpt??.....cmq ho provato con l'apice ma nnt
<cristian_c> !italiano | Lubuntuhelp0
<ubot-it> Lubuntuhelp0: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Lubuntuhelp0> ok non capito cosa hai detto prima,
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: il tasto tra 0 e ì
<cristian_c> prima fila superiore della tastiera
<Lubuntuhelp0> ho provato ma ripeto sono tutti diversi, premendo l'apice mi spunta addirittura ( " ( " )
<cristian_c> beh, hai una tastiera strana
<Lubuntuhelp0> hahaha l'avevo intuito,
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: ma hai premuto l'apice sulla destra?
<cristian_c> o il doppio apice a sinistra?
<cristian_c> (nel secondo caso, hai sbagliato)
<Lubuntuhelp0> addirittura ho provato tutti i tasti per vederlo di trovarlo in qualche modo, ma non ho avuto questa fortuna
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: (nel secondo caso, hai sbagliato) ??..dove ho sbagliato scusami?
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: oh, scusami, con l'apice esce trattino alto -
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: allora, il tasto ì, se non sbaglio
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: ammaccando l'apice di ì mi esce il simbolo +
<Akhropted> Buonasera a tutti, ho installato una vecchia versione 8.04 su un iMac del 2006. Non vede alcuna scheda wifi e non mi fa installare wicd per problemi di dependencies. Come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/da/KB_United_Kingdom.svg/1024px-KB_United_Kingdom.svg.png
<Lubuntuhelp0> ammaccando l'apice ? mi esce _
<cristian_c> Akhropted: non si da supporto a rilasci di ubuntu obsoleti
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Akhropted
<ubot-it> Akhropted: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> Akhropted: quindi o passi a rilasci ancora suppotati...
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: (tasto con la i accentata)
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian-c: che mi conviene fare?...
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: leggi sopra ^
<Akhropted> Capito. Grazie
<cristian_c> Akhropted: che hardware ha l'imac?
<Lubuntuhelp0> te l'ho detto mi spunta il simbolo +
<cristian_c> Akhropted: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: la i accentata
<cristian_c> non l'apice
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: okok ora provo
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: finalmente!!!! grazie!!!, boh pensavo di averlo ammaccato prima adesso tutto apposto provo a fare il bootloader
<jk^> [16:46] <cristian_c> jk^: un solo dvd, tanto l'unica versione che ti si può consigliare è lubuntu
<jk^> ma io le voglio provare anche le altre casomai ci girano bene, anche non benissimo, ma bene, almeno ho un sistema operativo più "completo", ma forse mi sbaglio, c'ho l'idea che i sistemi operativi "leggeri" ci possono girare meglio, ma avranno anche meno cose o meno potenzialità, ma ripeto, è solo la mia idea, magari mi sbaglio
<jk^> il lavoro chiama, devo scappare, ma leggo la tua risposta dopo :\
<cristian_c> jk^: puoi fare quello ti pare, noi ti è si dato un consiglio
<cristian_c> sta a te seguirlo o meno
<jk^> non rifiutavo il consiglio, credevo valesse la pena "almeno" provare se poi non va allora "come ripiego" mi butto sulla versione che richiede meno risorse da parte della macchina
<cristian_c> jk^: sopratutto dovesse trattarsi veramente di hardware del 2004 (che oggi avrebbe circa 12 anni)
<jk^> non credo che il mio ragionamento non stia in piedi :|
<cristian_c> io non mi farei problemi , lubuntu
<cristian_c> altrimenti, acquistare un pc decente
<Akhropted> cristian_c ho un Core Duo 1,83 GHz, 2GB di ram e una GMA950. Molto obsoleto, ma sto solo provando l'installazione in vista di un portatile nuovo freedOs
<cristian_c> jk^: io utilizzo lubuntu su una macchina con core i3 (mobile) e mi trovo bene, ma capisco che non sia così per tutti
<cristian_c> Akhropted: beh, sì, la grafica non è  granché, comunque, prova xubuntu 16.10
<Akhropted> ora stavo provando a scaricare lubuntu 16.04, può andare?
<cristian_c> Akhropted: lo masterizzi o crei una usb con rufus, lo mandi in sessione di prova, e se ti va bene lo installi
<cristian_c> Akhropted: come preferisci
<Akhropted> ho usato rEFIt per fare il boot da cd, va bene o meglio rufus, che non conosco?
<cristian_c> !iso | Akhropted
<ubot-it> Akhropted: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Akhropted: ah, m'ero scordato, giusto
<cristian_c> !mac | Akhropted
<ubot-it> Akhropted: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<cristian_c> Akhropted: secondo link
<cristian_c> 'ubuntu  sui sistemi mac intel'
<cristian_c> Akhropted: io userei il dvd
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: una domanda, come mai quando provo a digitareinsmod
<Lubuntuhelp0> insmod (hd1, msdos6)/boot/grub/linux.mod  per inserire il modulo "linux" di grub mi dice file non trovato?
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: non so da dove tu abbia prelevato queste istruzioni
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: fossi io, farei così: avvierei la live, backup e reinstallazione del sistrma
<cristian_c> ésistema
<cristian_c> oppure ripristino
<cristian_c> visto che è saltata la corrente
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: per eseguire il ripristino basta istallare lubuntu in una liveusb?..
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: ma non puoi usare la stessa con cui hai installato lubuntu?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Lubuntuhelp0
<ubot-it> Lubuntuhelp0: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: provo a seguire questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> sì
<Lubuntuhelp0> comunque non capisco perchè succede questo con linux quando se ne va via la corrente, non dovrebbe ripristinarsi automaticamente?
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: quando togli l'alimentazione a un sistema in esecuzione. non è mai una buona cosz
<cristian_c> cosa
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: credo proprio che andrò a comprare il gruppo di continuità immediatamente.....
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: suk pc fisso è d'obbligo
<RSA4096> Ciao a tutti, ho un problea in pratica quando provo a copiare un file nella mia usb drive ho questo errore: the destination is read-only ubuntu
<cristian_c> RSA4096: fotmattata come e quando hai riscontrato per la prima volta il problema?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, formattata come NTFS ed è una chiavetta che avevo da un po
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sandisk?
<RSA4096> ho riscontrato ilproblema qualche settimana fa poi la misi di lato
<RSA4096> cristian_c, no transcend
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> RSA4096: problema riscontrato per la prima volta su ubuntu?
<RSA4096> si
<cristian_c> ok
<RSA4096> l'ho sempre utilizzata con ubuntu
<cristian_c> RSA4096: smontala in sicurezza, rimontala
<cristian_c> RSA4096: e apri un terminale
<cristian_c> RSA4096: digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23752939/
<cristian_c> RSA4096: vedo tre pendrive
<cristian_c> lexar, sandisk e jetflash
<Lubuntuhelp0> cristian_c: siccome ho anche installato come secondo sistema operativo windows 10, come faccio a non compromettere il funzionamento di esso al ripristino dato che sono bloccato in bootloader ???....
<cristian_c> la jestflash è transcend
<cristian_c> -s
<RSA4096> cristian_c, esatto jetfalsh
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: avvia una live e reinstalla il bootloader
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | Lubuntuhelp0
<ubot-it> Lubuntuhelp0: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> Lubuntuhelp0: se hai un sistema uefi.
<cristian_c>  1066.299948] FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<cristian_c> beh, ecco il problema
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<RSA4096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23752961/
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23752961/
<cristian_c> RSA4096: è questa: Disk /dev/sdb: 58,9 GiB, 63199772672 bytes, 123437056 sectors ?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, yes
<cristian_c> RSA4096: fai lo smontaggio senza espulsione
<cristian_c> aplo umount
<cristian_c> *solo
<RSA4096> fatto
<RSA4096> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> RSA4096: fsck -y /dev/sdb1
<cristian_c> alttimebti
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb1
<RSA4096> cristian_c, fsck from util-linux 2.28.2
<cristian_c> !paste | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RSA4096> cristian_c, mi da solo un rigo di errore
<cristian_c> incollalo
<RSA4096> fsck from util-linux 2.28.2
<cristian_c> non è un messaggio d'errore
<RSA4096> di info
<cristian_c> !image | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RSA4096> cristian_c, di cosa devo fare lo screenshot?
<cristian_c> del terminale
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://prnt.sc/dsa2dk
<cristian_c> RSA4096: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23752997/
<cristian_c> RSA4096: apt-get update | pastebinit
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23752997/
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ma prendi in giro?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, perchè?
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> hai rimandato lo stesso link di prima
<cristian_c> *del comando precedente
<RSA4096> ahh scusami ero convito che aveva fatto copia
<RSA4096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23753005/
<RSA4096> cristian_c, non mi permetteri mai di prendere in giro!
<cristian_c> RSA4096: non è l'unica distrazione
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ti sei loggato come l'utebte root, hai aggiunto repository esterni, ecc...
<cristian_c> *utente
<RSA4096> cristian_c, i repo esterni mi servono per poter installare alcuni software di cui ho estrema necessità
<RSA4096> cristian_c, so che possono compromettere il funzionamento, infatti o limitato a quelli essenziali che mi servivano
<cristian_c> RSA4096: bene, ma non avrai supporto per sistemi modificati in questo modo
<cristian_c> RSA4096: lascia perdere i ppa
<RSA4096> cristian_c, e come faccio ad aggiungere sofware di cui ho necessità di aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> RSA4096: installa direttamente da pacchetto deb
<RSA4096> ?
<cristian_c> se il software non è resebte nei repository
<cristian_c> *presente
<cristian_c> !deb
<ubot-it> deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<RSA4096> cristian_c, quindi nulla supporto?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: hai ben presente i rischi da utilizzo di repository esterni, credo
<RSA4096> cristian_c, si ma se uso software per criptaggio e altro ho bisogno di aggiornamenti costanti
<cristian_c> RSA4096: in che senso?
<cristian_c> aggiornamenti de che?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, tipo veracypt...
<RSA4096> cristian_c, per software di sicurezza non posso star dietro alle news di rilascio metto il ppa e mi tolgo il pensiero
<cristian_c> RSA4096: quanti pachetti contiene quel ppa?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, non ricordo
<cristian_c> verifica
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<RSA4096> cristian_c, a parte questo per il mio problema non posso ricevere supporto?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: avvia una sessione di prova
<RSA4096> cristian_c, e aspe l'avevo disabilitata
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> la pendrive?
<cristian_c> (a volte hanno un interuttore)
<cristian_c> +r
<RSA4096> cristian_c, e da dove lo modifico l'interruttore?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ma ce l'ha o no?
<cristian_c> "l'avevo disabilitata"
<RSA4096> cristian_c, se intendi fisico no
<RSA4096> cristian_c, la sessione di prova la devo riattivare dammi un attimo
<cristian_c> RSA4096: riattivare? O.o
 * cristian_c scuote la testa
<RSA4096> cristian_c, intenti la guest session, qualla che compare quando si avvia ubuntu
<RSA4096> il login?
<cristian_c> no
<RSA4096> cristian_c, allora ho capito male io scuami
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ce l'hai il supporto con il quale hai installato ubuntu?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> mandalo ij boot
<cristian_c> in
<RSA4096> ok, poi dimmi in aticipo perchè se lo faccio mi disconnetto dalla chat
<cristian_c> RSA4096: e collegati qui in chat dalla sessione di prova
<RSA4096> cristian_c, ti riferisci alla live di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> live = sessione di prova
<RSA4096> cristian_c, ahhh ecco.. il la chiama live... poi ho utilizzato sempre ubuntu in inglese
<RSA4096> arrivo
<RSA4096> cristian_c, eccomi
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sudo fdisk -l
<RSA4096> con la live l'ho provato e funziona, l'ho rimesso senzo live e funziona
<RSA4096> cristian_c, per sicurezza l'ho rimesso anche su un windows e rifuziona anche li
<famrom> buonasera a tutti! posso chiedere qui per un aiuto con una scheda grafica ati e il relativo driver?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23753283/
<cristian_c> !aiuto | famrom
<ubot-it> famrom: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Chri20000> C'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<famrom> A volte ubuntu mate all'avvio non invia segnali al monitor che rimane nero. penso che il problema sia legato alla scheda video (ASUS EAH5450) e al driver in uso. Il problema scompare del tutto con l'inserimento di nomodeset nella configurazione di GRUB: in questo modo però perdo la possibilità di settare la corretta risoluzione dello schermo. Come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> famrom: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> famrom: quale ubuntu mate?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Chri20000
<ubot-it> Chri20000: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<famrom> ubuntu mate 16.04 con preinstallati i driver radeon e AMDGPU
<cristian_c> famrom: a meno di doppia scheda, non puoi usarli contempiraneamente
<cristian_c> *contemporaneamente
<famrom> okok. io da terminale li vedo antrambi installati ma non so quale versione è effettivamente in uso. quale comando devo utilizzare?
<famrom> *entrambi
<cristian_c> famrom: digita: sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Chri20000> Ho ubuntu alla versione 14.04. Oggi stavo navigando su internet quando mi accorgo che ubuntu software center si disinstalla da solo insieme al terminale , provo a riavviare , si riavvia ma non compaiono la barra delle applicazioni e la barra superiore con i pulsanti per lo spegnimento ecc. Cosa è successo?
<cristian_c> 'disintalla'? O.o
<cristian_c> +s
<Chri20000> Si scompare
<cristian_c> Chri20000: entra in una shell tty
<Chri20000> Si, scompare
<Chri20000> Come?
<cristian_c> Chri20000: per entrarci , ctrl+alt+f1, per uscire ctrl+alt+f7
<Chri20000> Ora che sono dentro?
<cristian_c> Chri20000: una volta entrato, fai il login se richiesto, e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> famrom: il comando restituirà una riga url
<famrom> la vedo
<cristian_c> famrom: incolla qui la riga che inizia con url
<famrom> https://ptpb.pw/06XO
<cristian_c> famrom: è un assemblato?
<famrom> si
<cristian_c> product: Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<Chri20000> Sono entrato nella shell tty e c'è scritto : luis-Aspire-5733 login:
<Chri20000> Che faccio
<Chri20000> ?
<Chri20000> ?
<cristian_c> Chri20000: fai il login
<Chri20000> Cosa sarebbe
<cristian_c> famrom: hai una sola gpu, a quanto pare
<Chri20000> ?
<cristian_c> Chri20000: nome utente
<cristian_c> Chri20000: scelto durante l'installazione
<Chri20000> Dice che non è corretto
<Chri20000> Login incorrect
<cristian_c> Chri20000: e stai usando i driver radeon, nessun driver amdgpu disponibile
<cristian_c> Chri20000: ehm, digitalo correttamente
<cristian_c> Chri20000: il primo messaggio non era per te
<cristian_c> ma per famrom
<cristian_c> famrom: e stai usando i driver radeon, nessun driver amdgpu disponibile
<famrom> cristian_c: quindi sono in uso i driver radeon, però ho anche installato il pacchetto xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<cristian_c> famrom: non te ne fai niente
<cristian_c> !ati | famrom
<ubot-it> famrom: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<cristian_c> famrom: apri il primo link
<Chri20000> Ok ci sono , ho effettuato il log
<famrom> cristian_c: ok
<Chri20000> Login*
<cristian_c> 19:18] <cristian_c> Chri20000: una volta entrato, fai il login se richiesto, e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Chri20000> Ok
<cristian_c> CEDAR
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> Radeon HD 5430/5450/6330/6350/6370
<cristian_c> famrom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Amd
<Chri20000> Dice : E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --con figure -a" per correggere il problema.
<cristian_c> famrom: questa è la pagina giusta
<famrom> cristian_c: la scheda è supportata in ubuntu 16.04
<famrom> cristian_c: si si l'ho trovata
<cristian_c> Chri20000: allora, fai un'altra cosa
<Chri20000> Cosa?
<cristian_c> famrom: Radeon HD 5xxx/6xxx/7xxx/8xxx
<cristian_c> famrom: quinta riga nella tabella
<cristian_c> Chri20000: digita: sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> famrom: e se hai letto bene, la tua gpu supporta solo radeon su 16.04
<famrom> cristian_c: ok! non riesco a capire perché a volte impazzisce all'avvio! a questo punto il problema che ho può essere legato a GRUB?
<famrom> cristian_c: la cosa di cui non mi capacito è che il problema si ripresenta in maniera casuale, non è facilmente riproducibile
<famrom> cristian_c: se inserisco nomodeset in GRUB tutto fila liscio ma purtroppo mi ritrovo con una risoluzione mal proporzionata rispetto alla grandezza dello schermo
<cristian_c> famrom: nomodeset disattiva il driver radeon
<famrom> cristian_c: si si, per quello avevo pensato che il problema fosse proprio legato al driver
<cristian_c> famrom: in un terminale, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<famrom> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23753549/
<Chri20000> Dice di nuovo E:.........
<cristian_c> Chri20000: hai problemi con i repo
<Chri20000> ?
<cristian_c> Chri20000: digita: (cat -n /etc/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> Chri20000: ho commesso un errore
<cristian_c> Chri20000: digita: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> Chri20000: ora è corretto
<cristian_c> ridai il comando come l'ho corretto ora
<cristian_c> famrom: da dove hai prelevato il ppa?
<famrom> cristian_c: presumo sia legato alla sottoscrizione della schermata di welcome su ubuntu-mate
<cristian_c> bah, non l'avevo mai visto
<famrom> cristian_c: è un'app che gli sviluppatori hanno creato per gestire interamente da gui l'installazione/rimozione di pacchetti
<cristian_c> famrom: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<famrom> cristian_c: come faccio a capire se ci sono problemi su GRUB?
<cristian_c> famrom: il grub è soltanto un bootloader
<famrom> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23753592/ lo so, ma il problema ce l'ho solo all'avvio, di persé ubuntu funziona perfettamente
<cristian_c> famrom: per favore, manda la risposta al comando che ti è stato fornito
<Chri20000> Ora dice : date: 2017-01-06T18:46:32.256588+00:00 { a capo } digest: 0ab8930fc0945479ef319f298104b617590b6bab {a capo} long : AAq4kw_AlFR57zGfKYEEthdZC2ur {a capo} short: C2ur {a capo} size:4203 { a capo} status: created {a capo} url: https://ptpb.pw/C2ur { a capo} uuid: 841ff17b-3Ccd7-4463-bbba-bce167e99010
<cristian_c> Chri20000: bastava solo la riga con url
<cristian_c> ;)
<famrom> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23753625/
<Chri20000> Quindi
<Chri20000> ?
<cristian_c> famrom: ok, è strano
<cristian_c> famrom: spetta
<cristian_c> Chri20000: hai aggiunto un po' di repository esterni
<cristian_c> chiamati anche ppa
<Chri20000> E....?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Chri20000
<ubot-it> Chri20000: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> famrom: cosa colleghi all'uscita video?
<cristian_c> famrom: e quale uscita video usi?
<cristian_c> famrom: ogni quanto si verifica il problema?
<famrom> cristian_c: quella "analogica" non quella HDMI. Il problema si verifica in maniera el tutto irregolare: all'accensione o al riavvio, più volte di fila oppure una sola. a volte lo schermo rimane nero e dopo un minuto riparte tutto dal bios e dal POST per ritornare alla schermata di GRUB (sono in dual boot con Win7) e magari avviarsi normalmente o rientrare nel loop della mancanza di segnale allo schermo.
<cristian_c> famrom: sei proprio sicuro sia un problema di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> famrom: puoi fare una cosa
<famrom> cristian_c: il monitor che uso è un tv samsung SyncMaster TA350
<cristian_c> famrom: apri in srittura il file /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> *scrittura
<famrom> cristian_c: con Win7 non ho di questi problemi
<famrom> cristian_c: lo apro subito
<cristian_c> famrom: digitwndo: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> (non ho idea di quale editor utilizzi mate)
<famrom> cristian_c: pluma, lo apro con pluma
<cristian_c> famrom: e rimuovi quiet splash
<cristian_c> famrom: ok
<cristian_c> sudo pluma /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> famrom: dopo aver rimosso quiet splash dal file, salvi il file e chiudi l'editor
<famrom> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> famrom: dopodiché, digita: sudo update-grub
<famrom> cristian_c: fatto. riavvio?
<cristian_c> famrom: e dal prossimo avvio, non visualizzerai la schermata di splash, ma il log di boot
<cristian_c> in modo permanente
<cristian_c> (almeno finché non riaggiungi quiet splash al file)
<famrom> cristian_c: perfetto
<cristian_c> famrom: ciò significa che appena ti ricapita il problema, il log di boot ti mostrerà info o messaggi d'errore
<famrom> cristian_c: cercherò di annotare possibili errori. faccio una prova adesso! grazie mille!
<cristian_c> famrom: sì, e fai eventualmente foto alle schermate
<famrom> cristian_c: va bene
<famrom> cristian_c: ora vado
<famrom> cristian_c: senza l'opzione quiet splash il problema si presenta ad ognji avvio. l'unico modo per avviare ubuntu è utilizzare la modalità provvisoria. i messaggi di boot sono apparsi per mezzo secondo appena e non mi èstato possibile fare foto. ogni volta che accendevo il pc il conto alla rovescia di GRUB impazziva: dall'essere il classico 10s partiva una volta da 32, un'altra da 29
<ennioss> ciao raga e buon epifania. dopo alcune prove di derivate, opto per lubuntu. solamente che alla fine dell installazione mi compare il problema del minimal bash
<ennioss> allora provo a ripristinare il grub con questa  guida
<ennioss> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=494656
<ennioss> scusate.. con questa
<ennioss> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<ennioss> arrivati al comando sudo apt-get update secondo la guida mi dovrebbe chiedere la password
<ennioss> ma non mi chiede niente
<ennioss> ora sono quindi al punto 5
<ennioss> ma come installo il pacchetto del boot repair_
<ennioss> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> famrom: se non posti info o schermate, difficile dire qualcosa
<cristian_c> famrom: servono info precise, documentabili
<famrom> cristian_c: le schermate sono totalmente nere purtroppo, non c'è nulla! c'è un modo magari da terminale per identificare errori di boot?
<ennioss> hai ragione, provvedo
<cristian_c> ennioss: ?
<cristian_c> famrom: quiet splash mostra il log di boot
<cristian_c> famrom: cerca di farci vedere qualcosa
<ennioss> http://pastebin.com/dDjdqXXT
<cristian_c> ennioss: ?
<ennioss> non dovevo copiare il terminale_
<ennioss> ?
<cristian_c> ennioss: finora ho parlato solo con famrom
<cristian_c> ennioss: arrivando al tuo peoblema, la guida non dice che il comando _debba_ richiedere la password
<famrom> cristian_c: l'aver rimosso quiet splash non mi ha dato la possibilità di fotografare nulla, non so perché. ora provo a riavviare e ad aprire direttamente da grub il terminale premendo c
<ennioss> visto ...
<cristian_c> ma qualora la richieda, di premere il tasto invio
<cristian_c> ennioss: quindi, nessun problema
<cristian_c> famrom: quella è la console del grub
<ennioss> cliccando sul link boot repair, si apre una schermata bianca che non riesce a caricare
<cristian_c> 'cliccando sul link boot repair' <- ovvero?
<ennioss> al punto 5 dice Installare il pacchetto boot-repair.. boot repair e un iperlink.. si apre una shermata forse del gestore pacchetti
<ennioss> ma non riesce a caricare
<cristian_c> ennioss: e allora installalo da terminale
<ennioss> puoi dirmi il comando per favore?
<cristian_c> ennioss: sudo apt-get install pacchettochevuoiinstallare
<cristian_c> !apt | ennioss
<ubot-it> ennioss: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<ennioss> grazie ... speriamo che vada
<ennioss> riavvio
<ennioss> ragazzi.. non ce l ho fatta
<ennioss> al riavvio sempre solito problema del bash
<cristian_c> 'problema del bash' <- ovvero?
<ennioss> minimal bash... del grub
<ennioss> ho seguito la guida.. ma al riavvio non cambia musica
<cristian_c> ennioss: console del grub?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ennioss
<ubot-it> ennioss: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ennioss> si
<ennioss> lubuntu 16.10
<ennioss> cerco le altre info, cmq ho tolto l uefi tempo fa
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ennioss: in che senso?
<ennioss> ho disabilitato security boot.. poi ho installato lubuntu a fianco di windows
<ennioss> e l ho usato per 1 mesetto
<ennioss> ora ho provato a passate totalmente a lubuntu
<ennioss> ma l installazione non e andata in porto
<ennioss> e al riavvio adesso ho la schermata del minimal bash
<cristian_c> ennioss: ma hai reinstallato lubuntu?
<ennioss> dopo la riparazione?
<cristian_c> 'l'ho usato per un mesetto'
<ennioss> certo, l ho usato per un mesetto in dual boot
<cristian_c> poi non s'è capito cos'hai fatto
<ennioss> poi.. stamattina ho deciso di installare lubuntu su tutto il disco
<ennioss> scegliendo di cancellare tutto il disco
<cristian_c> quindi l'hai installato nuovamente da zero
<ennioss> eehm.. si
<ennioss> da live usb
<cristian_c> ennioss: sempre in modalità uefi?
<ennioss> sinceramente non saprei.. cliccando esc all avvio e selezionando la chiavetta
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> ennioss: avvia ubuntu in sessione di prova
<ennioss> eccoci
<ennioss> sono in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> già fatto?
<cristian_c> ennioss: manda: sudo parted -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> ennioss: manda: sudo parted -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<ennioss> http://pastebin.com/JYBuR5S0
<cristian_c> ennioss: manda: sudo parted -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> ennioss: e incolla qui la riga url
<ennioss> http://pastebin.com/1jecDB5C
<cristian_c> ennioss: e incolla qui la riga url
<cristian_c> non mi sembra tu lo abbia fatto
<ennioss> pardon(
<ennioss> url: https://ptpb.pw/J-VN
<cristian_c> ennioss: hai una partizione efi, e ubuntu risulta installato
<cristian_c> ennioss: puli linkare anche il log di bootrepair?
<cristian_c> ennioss: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<ennioss> certo mi ha chiesto di copiare i tre comandi
<ennioss> ora sta lavorando
<cristian_c> ennioss: esattamente cos'hai fatto dopo aver installato bootrepair?
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<ennioss> l ho avviato e scelto la riparazione raccomandata
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ennioss> ho fatto bene?
<ennioss> alla fine dei processi dice
<cristian_c> ennioss: leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<ennioss> No DKMS packages installed: not changing Secure Boot validation state.
<ennioss> W: --force-yes is deprecated, use one of the options starting with --allow instead.
<ennioss> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$
<ennioss> No DKMS packages installed: not changing Secure Boot validation state.
<ennioss> W: --force-yes is deprecated, use one of the options starting with --allow instead.
<ennioss> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$
<ennioww> cristian scusa
<ennioww> gia avevo avviato il boot repair da live
<ennioww> dopo i tre comandi
<ennioww> mi aveva detto che il grub era stato riparato
<ennioww> riavvio ma niente, sempre la schermata del bash
<ennioww> ora pero alle opzioni di avvio mi vede anche il vecchio windows
<ennioww> ma cliccandoci.. sempre bash
<gigirock> ennioww, ma tutto cio' causato da cosa ?
<ennioww> a quanto ho capito ad aver installato lubuntu in modo standard e non in uefi
<ennioww> questo il report
<ennioww> dice che e stato riparato
<ennioww> e che posso riavviare il mio pc
<ennioww> ma ha detto cosi anche la volta precedente...
<ennioww> consigli?
<ennioww> riavvio?
<famrom> cristian_c: ho provato in tutti i modi a scattare delle foto con i messaggi di avvio ma non ci sono riuscito, vuoi perché lo schermo diventa nero, vuoi perché i messaggi restano visibili per mezzo secondo. cercherò di provare con un altro schermo. può servire l'output di journalctl -b?
<cristian_c> famrom: potresti semplicemente guardare il log /var/log/syslog
<cristian_c> famrom: a patto di avere un'idea precisa degli orari
<famrom> cristian_c: lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> famrom: però devi ricordarti l'intervallo intorno a ora e minuto dell'evento
<ennio> raga.. dopo aver effettuato il boot repair
<cristian_c> ?
<ennio> cristian
<ennio> non ci riesco
<ennio> il programma mi dice che il boot e stato ripristinato
<ennio> ma al riavvio.. non cambia niente
<ennio> iso del boot repair troppo grossa per scaricarla con il cel
<cristian_c> ennio: no  hai toccato nulla nel bios?
<cristian_c> *non
<ennio> il boot security solamente
<ennio> dovrebbe essere su disabled
<ennio> potrebbe influire?
<cristian_c> ennio: e quando l'hai toccato?
<ennio> prima di insttallare ubuntu la prima volta
<ennio> accanto a windows
<cristian_c> ennio: esattamente cos'hai fatto poco fa?
<ennio> ho installato il boot repair sulla live
<cristian_c> ....
<ennio> ho avviato in modalita consigliata
<cristian_c> e poi?
<ennio> e mi ha detto che il boot era stato riparato e che potevo verificare
<ennio> ma niente
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> [21:58] <cristian_c> ennioss: leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<gigirock> ma al boot hai un login ennio ?
<cristian_c> Selezionare Advanced options → GRUB location.
<cristian_c> Selezionare la riga Separate /boot/efi partition e fare clic sul pulsante Applica.
<cristian_c> Nel caso la riga non fosse selezioanbile significa che la partizione EFI è assente. Può essere creata come spiegato nel paragrafo precedente.
<cristian_c> Riavviare il sistema e rimuovere il supporto utilizzato. Ubuntu ripartirà normalmente.
<ennio> su advanceed option mbr option era grigio
<ennio> ok ora provo cosi
<Christo99> Scusate , oggi ho scaricato virtualbox ho provato ad avviarlo ma niente... Dopo un po mi accorgo che software center si elimina da solo e con lui anche il terminale cosa può essere successo?
<Christo99> E dopo un po non compaiono più ne la barra delle applicazioni ne la barra delle impostazioni
<Christo99> Ho provato a riavviare ma niente
<Christo99> Cosa devo fare
<Christo99> ?
<ennio> Ragazzi.. Sempre io
<ENNIO> ragazzi
<ENNIO> qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<gigirock> !domanda | ENNIO
<ubot-it> ENNIO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ENNIO> dopo vari tentativi d boot repair, a vuoto
<ENNIO> provando a reinstallare windows 10 tramie usb, riuscirei ad avviare normalmente?
<gigirock> ENNIO, allora rispondi alle mie domande adesso avviando normalmente il pc cosa succede ?
<ENNIO> bash minimal
<gigirock> non appare il menu di grub ?
<ENNIO> il secure boot del bios e impostato su disabled
<ENNIO> no
<gigirock> ennio ls da bash minimal che cosa da ?
<ENNIO> non ho mai provato...
<ENNIO> adesso sono in live
<ENNIO> gigi.. che faccio?
<gigirock> 6 in live ?
<gigirock> !chroot ENNIO
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chroot ENNIO'
<gigirock> !chroot | ENNIO
<ubot-it> ENNIO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<gigirock> leggi la guida ed esegui una volta nel chroot reinstalla grub ma ricorda che il grub si installa nel device e non nella partizione
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-07
<ennio> problemi per il root repair
<ennio> nessuno?
<ennio> ciao ragazzi!
<ennio> ho un problema con il boot repair, non riesco proprio ad avviare .. adesso sono in live
<ennio> volevo chiedervi.. ma se reinstallo windows 10 da usb su tutto il disco, risolvo il problema_
<ennio> ?
<ennio> nessuno?
<ExPBoy> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Dave1974> Ciao, ho appena fatto l'upgrade del pc a ubuntu 16.04, ma il pc non si avvia...suggerimenti?
<ExPBoy> Dave1974, come hai fatto l'upgrade?
<Dave1974> Me lo ha proposto il sistema dopo il login....
<ExPBoy> quindi hai aggiornato
<Dave1974> si
<ExPBoy> di solito questo succede se hai messo ppa nel sistema
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ExPBoy> se hai una live entra con quella dal pc in questione
<Dave1974> Grazie.....ma non vi seguo :(
<Dave1974> Quasi 2 anni fa ho installato ubuntu da chiavetta
<Dave1974> il pc ha solo ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ora sei sul pc in questione?
<Dave1974> poi ho fatto degli upgrade quando proposta dal sistema
<Dave1974> no
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Dave1974
<ubot-it> Dave1974: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Dave1974> sono su un'altro pc
<ExPBoy> per sistemare occorre che entri con una live dal pc che non boota e poi forse risolviamo
<Dave1974> Questa "http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb" live?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Dave1974> cioè, mi state suggerendo di scaricare ubuntu su una chiavetta per poi avviare da li il pc per risolvere poi ripristinare il pc?
<ExPBoy> Dave1974, se vuoi risolvere fai come ti si dice altrimenti perdiamo tempo
<cristian_c> Dave1974: oppure recuperare quella con cui hai installato due anni fa
<Dave1974> era per capire, non per discutere,,,,
<Dave1974> faccio....
<Dave1974> grazie
<Davidyoghi> buongiorno
<enzotib> !ciao | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: ciao, ubuntu server 16.04, sono agli inizi e ho un problema con l'installazione dei pacchetti, mi puoi aiutare?
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: vediamo, spiega
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:   installato, faccio update e upgrade, tutto ok, ora installo samba e mi da errore, il ping è ok https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWKVqX2GQTV
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: l'ho re installato perchè mi sono trovato questo problema e siccome avevo toccato due cose ho rifatto tutto, tanto sto imparando il terminale e la sua logica
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: sembra un problema temporaneo di DNS
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: scrivi in un termiale: host it.archive.ubuntu.com
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: uhm
<enzotib> se metti l'indirizzo su un brower?
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: ho fatto ping su google 8.8.4.4 e me lo da ok
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: lavoro da mac con ssh, in internet ci vado da qui
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: e l'host ubuntu dov'è?
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  è qui casa, un pc vecchio senza tastiera e monitor, stessa rete e router
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: un attimo
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: per ora grazie, mi assento anche io un po' se riesco torno dopo,
<Davidyoghi> Ciao a tutti
<ennio> ciao ragazzi, non riesco al risolvere il problema del boot repair
<ennio> secondo voi, installando una iso da usb di windows 10 su tutto l hdd risolvo_
<ennio> ?
<ennio> al momento sono in live
<cristian_c> ennio: hai fatto la procedura che ti avevo indicato?
<ennio> ciao cristian! quella della del boot repair?
<cristian_c> ennio: spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<ennio> ho controllato intanto ilbios.. mi sono assicurato che l avvio n sia in uefi
<ennio> allora.. installato boot repair su live, prima ho usato la procedura raccomandata
<ennio> niente da fare
<ennio> poi ho fatto quella con le opzioni avanzate.. selezionando separaate boot efi partition
<ennio> anche questa niente
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> ennio: la riga era selezionabile?
<ennio> si
<cristian_c> ennio: come hai creato il supporto su usb?
<ennio> in automatico mi da os boot by defoult su sda 2
<ennio> con unebootin
<cristian_c> ehm..
<ennio> che sarebbe ubuntu 16
<cristian_c> [12:45] <ennio> in automatico mi da os boot by defoult su sda 2 <- spiega meglio
<cristian_c> ennio: ti consiglio rufus
<cristian_c> !usbwin | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ennio> su boot repair, in advanced option e in grub location.. sopra la spunta cliccabile separate boot ..
<ennio> dice di selezionare os boot by default
<ennio> e in automatico mi da sda2 doce c e ubuntu 16
<cristian_c> ennio: è possibile che sia un problema dovuto al fatto che la efi si trovi in seconda posizione
<cristian_c> ennio: puoi linkare il log di boot repair?
<ennio> certo, un attimo
<ennio> ah.. sul grub option devo spuntare secure boot?
<ennio> in automatico e cliccato
<cristian_c> ennio: spetta, dove trovi 'grub option'?
<ennio> sempre su boot repair
<cristian_c> ennio: fai anche una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ennio> http://prnt.sc/dsks34
<cristian_c> ennio: intendevo di 'grub options'
<ennio> http://prntscr.com/dsksbh
<cristian_c> ennio: ma quindi la efi è in sda1?
<ennio> posso selezionare sda1 o sdd1
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ennio: se posti una schermata di gparted è meglio
<cristian_c> ennio: ma poi, se tu hai secure boot disattivato, forse dovresti rimuovere il segno di spunta anche da 'grub options'
<ennio> questo l ho fattto.. volevo conferma
<ennio> ti posto gparted
<cristian_c> e se hai installato con secure boot disattivato, allora forse è meglio se non riattivi secure boot (soluzione alternativa)
<cristian_c> ennio: ma sopratutto una domanda
<ennio> http://prntscr.com/dskt9z
<cristian_c> ennio: non hai più windows 10 installato, giusto?
<ennio> non piu.. dopoche avevo provato ieri a installare lubuntu 16 su tutto il disco
<cristian_c> ennio: la efi è sempre stata in sda1?
<ennio> sinceramente .. suppongo di si
<cristian_c> ennio: e poi, hai già provato a rimuovere la spunta dall'opzione 'secure boot' in bootrepair?
<ennio> lasciando la efi in sda1?
<cristian_c> ennio: la efi è in sda1
<cristian_c> non hai molte alternative
<ennio> e os boot by default in sda?
<cristian_c> ehm
<ennio> mi dice di copiare questi comandi
<cristian_c> ennio: sì, se la efi è in sda1
<ennio> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlj76QP84IZ
<cristian_c> ennio: ok, spiega
<ennio> procedo uno per volta?
<cristian_c> ennio: sei sicuro di aver lasciato sda1?
<ennio> si
<cristian_c> ah, ok ,giusto
<cristian_c> ennio: allora procedi, uno ad uno
<cristian_c> in pratica, ti fa entrare in chroot nel sistema installato su sda2
<cristian_c> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<cristian_c> che sta per change root
<cristian_c> ennio: incolla il risultato dei comandi su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ennio> cristian.. aprendo il terminale...
<ennio> non posso ne scrivere ne copiare incollare niente
<cristian_c> ennio: apri il terminale giusto
<cristian_c> alcuni non sono adatti
<ennio> dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> xterm e uxterm non vannp bene
<ennio> lxt terminal non va
<cristian_c> ennio: sempre nei menù, trovi lxterminal
<cristian_c> !image | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ennio> non mi copia piu le schermate
<cristian_c> O.o
<ennio> e il terminale ha solo un quadratino bianco in alto a sinitra che neanche lampeggia
<ennio> fermo
<cristian_c> quindi non hai problemi col terminale
<cristian_c> hai problemi con la kive
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> ennio: ma che pc è?
<ennio> hp, 1tb 8 ram scheda video amd processore amd
<cristian_c> allora è strano, con gb di ram
<cristian_c> 8 gb
<cristian_c> ennio: mi sembra strano lubuntu con 8 gb di ram
<cristian_c> ennio: anche il processore è all'altezza della ram?
<ennio> credo sia un a8 2,3 ghz
<cristian_c> e allora è strano
<cristian_c> ennio: come mai lubuntu?
<ennio> mi piaceva l interfaccia.. e la velocita
<cristian_c> quel pc può dare molto di più
<cristian_c> :D
<ennio> ubuntu era macchinoso
<ennio> poteva o pu;?
<ennio> >D
<cristian_c> beh, dai a8 + 8 gb di ram ce la faceva
<cristian_c> ma molto tranquillamente
<ennio> la barra laterale di tu la odiavo
<ennio> ubuntu
<cristian_c> ahhh, sui gusti non si discute :D
<ennio> giusto]
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano si sia bloccata così la live
<cristian_c> o è stata fatta male (sempre con unetbootin) o non ho idea
<ennio> provo a riavviare e rifare tutto?
<cristian_c> ennio: non c'è nessun comando in corso?
<cristian_c> non hai digitato niente, giusto?
<ennio> niente piu
<cristian_c> non hai digitato alcuno dei tre comandi?
<ennio> ho digitato il primo
<cristian_c> ehh, allora non è il caso
<cristian_c> di chiudere il terminale
<ennio> ma cliccando su invio non mi agiva
<ennio> quindi l ho chiuso
<cristian_c> !image | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ennio: ehhh, male
<cristian_c> molto male
<ennio> che tristezza
<cristian_c> potevi dirlo prima
<cristian_c> ennio: ormai riavvia
<ennio> ok quindi riepilogando..
<ennio> levo il secure boot
<cristian_c> ennio: poco da dire, finché non vediamo ch'è successo ora, non si può dire molto
<ennio> ok
<cristian_c> ennio: torna qui sempre da live
<ennio> ti riscrivo
<ennio> ahhh
<ennio> neanche mi fa cliccare sul logout
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> ennio: ctrl+alt+canc
<cristian_c> ennio: l'hai mandato in tilt
<ennio> pulsate di accensione"?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> ennio: ctrl+alt+canc
<ennio> non mi da niente
<cristian_c> neanche ctrl+alt+f1?
<cristian_c> ennio: ma il pc sta lavorando o è bloccato?
<cristian_c> uhm
<enniozz> cristian
<enniozz> l ultima combinazione andava.. ma anche li non potevo scrivere nulla
<enniozz> quindi.. dolorosamente ho dovuto forzare lo spegnimento
<enniozz> non [ cambiato nulla .. all avvio andava in bash minimal
<enniozz> con f9.. mi dava ubuntu in uefi .. che mi porta sempre in bash
<enniozz> ora ho riaperto boot repair
<cristian_c> 'non potevo scrivere nulla' <- ?
<enniozz> i tasti non si digitavano
<cristian_c> forse hai qualche problema con la tastiera
<enniozz> mi mandi il link per postare le immagini?
<cristian_c> enniozz: ma ti chiedeva il login?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enniozz> si
<cristian_c> enniozz: e non riuscivi a scrivere il nome utente?
<enniozz> no
<enniozz> niente
<cristian_c> uhm
<enniozz> http://prntscr.com/dsl484
<enniozz> guarda
<enniozz> qeusta e la prima schermata dell advanced option
<cristian_c> fai come indicato
<enniozz> allora riprovo?
<cristian_c> e poi podta una schermata del terminale, dopo aver digitato il comando
<cristian_c> *posta
<enniozz> ok
<enniozz> http://prntscr.com/dsl58l
<enniozz> vado col secondo comando?
<cristian_c> enniozz: nel browser hai una pagina chiamata 'ripariamo grub...'
<cristian_c> non è che stai seguendo altre guide?
<enniozz> no no ho copiato un comando per installare boot repair
<cristian_c> enniozz: scusa, ma prima di dpkg --configure -a, cos'avevi digitato?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Davidyoghi> Ri-buongiorno
<cristian_c> enniozz: vai con il secondo comando, ma attualmente ubuntu è su sda2?
<enniozz> il penltimo comando era quello per installare boot repair
<enniozz> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<enniozz> secondo gparted si
<enniozz> allora procedo
<enniozz> http://prntscr.com/dsl8hz
<enniozz> vado col terzo?
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: ciao, sono tornato
<cristian_c> enniozz: ok
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  mi dicevi che sembrava un problema di dns, vado a vedere cosa mi dice
<Carlin0> !tizio | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<enniozz> http://prntscr.com/dslbgc
<enniozz> http://prntscr.com/dslbow
<Davidyoghi> ok scusate, ho un problema nello scaricare i pacchetti con ubuntu server 16.04 qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, che errore da ?
<enniozz> carico il report?
<Carlin0> su pastebin o una immagine
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0:  installavo samba https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWKVEVwpQIV
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: il ping su 8.8.4.4 lo da normale, l'altro giorno ho fatto update e upgrade e non ha dato problemi
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, io proverei a cambiare server
<cristian_c> enniozz: sì
<enniozz> http://prntscr.com/dsldv8
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0:  non capisco, l macchina dici?
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, il server dei repo
<cristian_c> enniozz: manda il link al paste
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0:  il file dove ci sono gli elenchi dei server ubuntu dove scarica?
<enniozz> cristian.. dove lo trovo?
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, hai installato anche interfaccia grafica o sei solo a  riga di comando ?
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0:  senza gui
<enniozz> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWKVErB7PuV
<Carlin0> eh allora se vuoi gestire un server ... fatti un po di esperienza
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: è quello che sto facendo, ci ho messo 2 mesi (un oretta la sera) e l'altro giorno ho rifatto tutto in 3 ore, ho installato, messo l'ip statico, l'ssh, adesso mettevo samba. Mi sto facendo un server casalingo però uso il terminale per capire bene l'ABC, poi magari metterò un'interfaccia. Se non smanettoni non imparo
<Carlin0> ecco Davidyoghi ip statico (ad esempio) se non ben fatto può causare problemi
<iMoK> ciao a tutti
<iMoK> ragazzi ho un problema a installare sul terminale le applicazioni
<iMoK> chi puo darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> enniozz: lo stesso boot repair ti ha fornito il link al termine della procedura
<enniozz> eccolo li
<enniozz> http://paste2.org/NnVJVpOP
<cristian_c> ecco
<Carlin0> iMoK, metti l'errore in paste
<iMoK> ciao Carlin0
<iMoK> ricky@unixos:~$ sudo -s
<iMoK> [sudo] password di ricky:
<iMoK> root@unixos:~# sudo apt-get install libcap-dev sqlite3 libsqlite3-dev libcap0.8-dev
<iMoK> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<iMoK> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<cristian_c> ehhhh
<Carlin0> suda doppio questo
<cristian_c>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<cristian_c>  => Syslinux MBR (4.04-4.07) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<cristian_c>  => Syslinux MBR (5.00 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc.
<cristian_c> enniozz: ma quante live hai?
<enniozz> una
<Carlin0> !paste | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iMoK> scusa scusa
<iMoK> dimenticavo
<cristian_c> enniozz: e poi hai ancora i file efi di windows nella partizione efi
<cristian_c> del windows boot manager
<cristian_c> enniozz: scusa, ma cos'hai in sdb?
<iMoK> Carlin0, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/23757820/
<enniozz> sarebbe l altro ingresso usb?
<cristian_c> dev/sdb1        7603-0561                              vfat
<cristian_c> /dev/sdc1 10CF-3EF8 vfat MULTIBOOT
<cristian_c> mmmmmhh
<cristian_c> enniozz: una è da 32 gb, l'altra da 16 gb
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0:  per qualche giorno ha funzionato, se non è a posto gli rimetto mano. ho messo l'ip statico su interfaces, però ho settato il network manager.conf su manage=true. In interfaces ho messo ip, netmask, gateaway, i dns no. Ha funzionato fino ad ora....
<enniozz> su 16 la live
<enniozz> sul 32 una chiavetta dati
<Carlin0> iMoK, a parte che non capisco perchè dai 2  volte sudo , semplicemente quel pacchetto non è nei repo
<cristian_c> in cui leggo multiboot, enniozz
<enniozz> sulla 32?
<cristian_c> enniozz: mica tanto 'chiavetta dati'
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, non ho detto sia quello ...rileggi
<enniozz> probabilemnte  a suo tempo l ho usato per mettere qualche immagine
<cristian_c> su sdb c'è la live, comunque
<iMoK> distrazione :D comunque come risolvo? praticamente per avere quel programma come lo installo?
<enniozz> ma non l ho usata per questo problema
<enniozz> ho preso solo dei pdf
<enniozz> la levo subito
<cristian_c> =================== sda2: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================
<cristian_c> enniozz: spetta
<cristian_c> aridaglie
<enniozz> ok
<cristian_c> dev/sda1                 2,048     1,050,623     1,048,576 EFI System partition
<cristian_c> /dev/sda2             1,050,624 1,938,956,287 1,937,905,664 EFI System partition
<cristian_c> /dev/sda3 1,938,956,288 1,953,523,711 14,567,424 Swap partition (Linux)
<cristian_c> enniozz: dai, questa ' forte
<cristian_c> *è
<Carlin0> iMoK, cosa devi fare ?
<enniozz> un casino?
<iMoK> installare un programma chiamato reaver
<cristian_c> enniozz: vedo due partizioni efi
<cristian_c> enniozz: anche in sda2
<cristian_c> chissà che hai fatto
<cristian_c> !info reaver
<ubot-it> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (yakkety), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<cristian_c> #eallora
<enniozz> mi devo scippare gli ultimi capelli che ho?
<enniozz> e grave?
<cristian_c> enniozz: proseguo con la lettura del log
<enniozz> ok
<iMoK> Carlin0, devo installare reaver-1.4.tar.gz
<iMoK> ,<
<iMoK> ma non riesco a installarlo
<cristian_c> BootCurrent: 0003
<cristian_c> Timeout: 0 seconds
<cristian_c> BootOrder: 0001,3001,2001,2002,2003
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: ok, però ho un installazione appena fatta, ho fatto ip statico (per entrarci agevolmente dal portatile) e messo l'ssh. A questo punto sarà l'ip statico però chiedo a te/voi se può essere qualcos'altro
<Carlin0> iMoK, installa quello che è nei repo come ti ha suggerito cristian_c
<cristian_c> io non suggerisco niente
<Carlin0> iMoK, anche perchè non si da supporto al di fuori dei repo
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, la prima cosa che ti ho detto ?
<Carlin0> hai provato a cambiare server ?
<cristian_c> enniozz: in efibootmgr -v, vedo una sandisk cruzer fit e una sandisk cruzer blade
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0:  se voglio gestire un server di farmi esperienza?
<enniozz> cruzer blade da 32
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi,  hai provato a cambiare server (quello dei repo) ?
<cristian_c> Boot0001* ubuntu	HD(1,GPT,6f5e7084-042a-4a4e-9593-c7d9a08b04b9,0x800,0x100000)/File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)RC
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi,  hai provato a cambiare server (quello dei repo) ?
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi,  hai provato a cambiare server (quello dei repo) ?
<cristian_c> spero sia la partizione efi
<enniozz> c e modo di verificare?
<cristian_c> =================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
<cristian_c> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
<cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot,
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: no, come si fa?
<enniozz> http://prntscr.com/dsloj1
<cristian_c> Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name                  Flags
<cristian_c> 1      1049kB  538MB   537MB   fat32           EFI System Partition  boot, esp
<cristian_c> 2      538MB   993GB   992GB   ext4                                  boot, esp
<cristian_c> enniozz: confermo, ecco il casino
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, e qui si torna al fatto che per gestire un server ci va esperienza
<cristian_c> enniozz: anche la partizione di ubuntu è impostata come partizione di boot
<cristian_c> enniozz: cosa che non dovrebbe essere ed è probabilissimamente la causa dei tuoi problemi
<enniozz> non abbiamo sistemato con boot repair?
<cristian_c> enniozz: devo andare in fondo, però il casino l'hai fatto in origine
<enniozz> e se levo la spunta di boot dal gparted?
<enniozz> cambia qualcosa?
<iMoK> Carlin0, guarda http://paste.ubuntu.com/23757894/ che significa questo?
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: ok, me la voglio fare, piano piano, hai una guida da consigliarmi? Ho letto quella di ubuntu, ma vado a rileggermela, sempre che ho letto nel posto giusto
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: (per cambiare i repo)
<Carlin0> iMoK, significa che continui a voler fare di testa tua
<iMoK> ahah
<cristian_c> =================== Default settings of Boot Repair
<cristian_c> The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility would purge (in order to fix packages sign-grub fix executable) and reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda2, using the following options:        sda1/boot/efi,
<cristian_c> enniozz: intanto vediamo, aspetta
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, semplicemente devi editare il file /etc/apt/sources.list solo che mentre da gui è facilissimo da riga di comando lo devi far a manina
<iMoK> dai non capisco sto seguendo le guide e mi dicono tutte lo stesso comando ma non mi trova i pacchetti. la soluzione?
<cristian_c> Mount sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/boot/efi
<cristian_c> ls sda1/efi: /ubuntu/shimx64.efi /ubuntu/MokManager.efi /ubuntu/grubx64.efi /ubuntu/grub.cfg /ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /ubuntu/fw /Microsoft/Boot /grub/shimx64.efi /grub/MokManager.efi /grub/grubx64.efi /grub/grub.cfg
<Carlin0> iMoK, quel programma (reaver) è nei repo , installalo da li
<cristian_c> chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 apt-get -y --force-yes update
<cristian_c> Purge the GRUB of sda2
<cristian_c> cp: cannot stat '/mnt/boot-sav/sda2/etc/default/grub': No such file or directory
<cristian_c> grub-efi available
<Carlin0> iMoK, ed è la 3° volta che lo diciamo
<cristian_c> Reinstall the grub-efi of sda2
<cristian_c> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<cristian_c> Installation finished. No error reported.
<cristian_c> grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi : exit code of grub-install :0
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: ok, ho visto quel file, i # sono commenti, poi ci sono 5/6 righe con scritto deb http://... e penso sia da li che prende i pacchetti giusto?
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, devi cambiarle , ma su questa cosa non mi assumo responsabilità , è operazione delicata da far ea  mano
<Carlin0> se non sei pratico è dura
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, un consiglio : prima di modificarlo fanne una copia
<cristian_c> chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 update-grub
<cristian_c> Generating grub configuration file ...
<cristian_c> Script `/boot/grub/grub.cfg.new' contains no commands and will do nothing
<cristian_c> Syntax errors are detected in generated GRUB config file.
<cristian_c> Boot successfully repaired.
<cristian_c> You can now reboot your computer.
<cristian_c> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda (1000GB) disk!
<cristian_c> enniozz: prova a riavviare
<enniozz> con f9?
<iMoK> Carlin0, ok grazie
<cristian_c> enniozz: a riavviare il pc
<enniozz> vado?
<enniozz> speriamoo
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0:  si accetto il rischio, intanto ho una domanda: prende il primo che trova e si ferma li o legge tutti gli indirizzi (senza #) e poi mi da errore? Io direi tutti gli indirizzi senza # è corretto?
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, le righe che iniziano con cancelletto non vengono lette
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, ape forse
<Carlin0> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<enniozz> cristian
<enniozz> aspetto conferma
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, fai prima copia dell'originale e poi modificalo copiando d a qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> !sources | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> !repository | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !apt | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> enniozz: riavvia pure
<enniozz> cosa mi comparira con f9?
<enniozz> o non tocco niente?
<cristian_c> io non ho parlato di f9
<cristian_c> intanto prova a riavviare il pc
<enniozz> ok, non tocco niente
<ennio> cristian sempre in bash
<cristian_c> ennio: nel bios uefi cos'è impostato come boot?
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: grazie, le copie le faccio sempre :-). Ho guardato quella lista del wiki (la mia versione è la 16.04) ma mi sembra che siano gli stessi indirizzi che ho già nel file. Le riguardo per sicurezza. Domanda: ma posso mettere gli indirizzi della 16.10 nuova? PS quelle guide le ho lette.. certo non ho ancora tutto in testa e me le rileggo al biso
<Davidyoghi> gno...
<ennio> dovrei controllare ma credo di ricordare il disco fisso
<cristian_c> ennio: controlla pure, con esattezza
<cristian_c> ennio: e prendi nota, o fai schermata
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: per operazioni base sui repo dovrebbero esserti sufficienti
<cristian_c> e spiegazioni annesse
<ennio> come pensavo
<ennio> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: ma è per quello che mi sembra strano non funzionino... un mese fa samba l'ho installato così poi l'altra settimana non funzionava l'update e risolto reinstallando tutto così facevo esperienza, però ora mi ritorna il problema.
<ennio> http://prntscr.com/dsm08v
<ennio> os boot manager..
<enzotib> ciao Davidyoghi
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: potrei installare samba dalla iso, però il problema dei repo mi rimane...
 * cristian_c ruota il collo
<cristian_c> ennio: l'hai mandata rovesciata
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: ciao... vi sto facendo impazzire tutti ?
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: dicevamo, il comando host it.archive.ubuntu.com cosa restituisce?
<ennio> visto.. la ruoto ma non salva la modifica
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<cristian_c> ennio: comunque, fai come hai detto, entra in live e prova a rimuovere i flag dalla partizione ext4 di ubuntu
<cristian_c> in gpartdd
<cristian_c> gparted
<cristian_c> ennio: però hai fatto un bel macello
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: host www.google.com
<cristian_c> mai vista una cosa del genere
<ennio> ora le spunte rimangono solo su sda1
<cristian_c> ennio: in gparted?
<ennio> si
<cristian_c> ennio: schermata
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: stessa cosa, ma quindi col ping escludo i dns perchè gli do un ip e non un nome
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, allora aveva ragione ennio
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, allora aveva ragione enzotib
<ennio> http://prntscr.com/dsm2gm
<Guest81560> salve, vorrei aggiornare il driver della mia scheda wireless (ath9k). Ho scaricato il driver nuovo, l'ho compilato, ma ora non so come fare per sostituirlo al vecchio.
<cristian_c> Guest81560: e come mai?
<Guest81560> cristian_c, cosa?
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: ma come effettua la connessione alla rete quel PC?
<Davidyoghi> Carlin0: si, sono i dns, quindi il mio ip statico non è a posto
<cristian_c> 'vorrei aggiornare il driver'
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, potrebbe essere l'ip statico ma anche no
<motz> cristian_c, perché il segnale è debole (una o al massimo due tacche). Se uso un altro computer dalla stessa posizione (es. un macbook) il segnale è fortissimo
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: mi attacca un router linksys dove c'è la mia rete e poi va ad un router di fastweb
<cristian_c> ennio: ok
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  (si attacca..)
<cristian_c> motz: e il driver che hai scaricato dovrebbe risolvere il problema?
<iMoK> Carlin0, scusa l'ignoranza ma cerco di installare il programma da "pacchetti" ma non me lo trova, come faccio a installarlo da repo?
<motz> cristian_c, è un tentativo
<Carlin0> iMoK, sudo apt install reaver
<Carlin0> !indo reaver
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'indo reaver'
<Carlin0> !info reaver
<ubot-it> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (yakkety), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<ennio> ctistian.. riavvio?
<cristian_c> motz: io non lo farei, senza essermi prima informato
<iMoK> ma devo mettere la versione o scrivo solo reaver?
<motz> cristian_c, e allora che dovrei fare per potenziare il segnale?
<cristian_c> ennio: sì
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: i dns il mio router li prende dal router fastweb
<cristian_c> motz: non certo scaricando e compilando driver, se non sai che risolvono
<cristian_c> o meno
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: non ho capito bene, è collegato con un cavo?
<cristian_c> *se
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: si scusa, ethernet
<uk21roma> salve
<motz> cristian_c, hai un suggerimento?
<uk21roma> qualcuno riesce mad aiutarmi con un problema su ubun  tu 16.04?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | uk21roma
<ubot-it> uk21roma: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: nslookup <<<server
<cristian_c> motz: spiega come sono configurati
<uk21roma> grazie
<motz> cristian_c, che intendi?
<uk21roma> inserendo un hd secondario lo stesso riesco a metterlo in rete ma non riesco a dare autorizzazione alla visione delle cartelle
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0NDM6pWWf4
<enzotib> uk21roma: come è formattata la partizione a cui vuoi accedere?
<cristian_c> motz: spiega esattamente tutto il problema, e come sono collegati entrambi i pc
<uk21roma> ntfs
<cristian_c> configurazione os, ecc...
<ennio> sempre bash
<cristian_c> uk21roma: come hai confkgurato il tutto?
<motz> cristian_c, si tratta di un collegamento wifi tra un modem router di un provider e il mio laptop dell ispiron 15 con ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> ennio: rimanda boot repair
<uk21roma> i pc sono in rete
<cristian_c> ennio: altrimenti, reinstalla ubuntu , con secure boot attivato, dovesse non funzionare
<uk21roma> ho inserito i hd e configurato per condividere le cartelle
<cristian_c> ennio: c'è anche il problema che hai ancora i file di boot di windows, a complicare la situazione
<cristian_c> ennio: poi però hai anche un'alternativa, se usi solo ubuntu su questo pc
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: come hai impostato l'IP statico? e da quando le cose non vanno?
<uk21roma> ho un computer dove ho istallato solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> ennio: in tal caso, ti servirà creare una tabella msdos invece che gpt, ma essendo un pc uefi, ti servirà anche una partizione bios_grub al posto della efi
<cristian_c> ennio: sto parlando della modalità legacy
<ennio> in verita vorrei avere sempre il dual boot con windows..
<uk21roma> in  questo computer ho inserito dei dati che voglio condividere con altri computer win 10 e ubuntu
<cristian_c> ennio: ok, allora lascia perdere legacy
<ennio> ok
<cristian_c> ennio: non capisco perché hai rimosso il dual boot, visto che ha funzionato bene finora
<ennio> perche come diciamo in sicilia.. sono stato un pinnolone
<uk21roma> dopo la prima istallazione, ho fatto tutte le prove riscrivendo addirittura il file smb.confg
<cristian_c> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 259 kB, installed size 4502 kB
<uk21roma> ma non riuscendo in nessun modo ad ottere autorizzazioni,ho riformattato e sreinstallato ubuntu
<cristian_c> uk21roma: ma devi accedere a un pc windows da ubuntu, o viceversa?
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  l'ho impostato su interfaces: ip, netmask, gateaway. Ho impostato Networkmanager.conf su manage=true per abilitare la gestione di interfaces
<uk21roma> da win a ubuntu
<cristian_c> uk21roma: quindi il server è ubuntu
<cristian_c> e il client windows
<uk21roma> si
<iMoK> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23758112/ giusto?
<motz> cristian_c, si tratta di un collegamento wifi tra un modem router di un provider e il mio laptop dell ispiron 15 con ubuntu 14.04. Entrambi i computer sono collegati al ruoter tramite dhcp
<cristian_c> ennio: mi assento
<uk21roma> poco fa da un controllo si servizi istallati o visto che esiste samba, e samba ad dc
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<cristian_c> motz: anche l'altro laptop si collega al router?
<motz> certo
<cristian_c> (sempre con ubuntu?)
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  è andato per un mese e mezzo (un oretta al di) e stavo configurando samba condividendo una cartella, pensavo fosse stato quello
<Davidyoghi> enz
<motz> cristian_c, l'altro è apple
<ennio> cristian.. ti ritrover;?
<ennio> mi sento perso
<uk21roma> sono ambedue su ubuntu, non vorrei che vanno in conflitto
<Carlin0> iMoK, ubuntu 16.10 ?
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head && sudo resolvconf -u
<cristian_c> ennio: io porverei a rimandare bootprepair, visto che hai fatto appena adesso la modifica ai flag della ext4
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: poi: nslookup <<<server
<cristian_c> iMoK: non diamo alcun supporto ad attività illegali
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY8MgKmzMUE
<cristian_c> iMoK: non chiedere ukteriore assistenza in merito a quel software
<ennio> cosa provo a selezionare stavolta>
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> ennio: sempre la partizione efi, come prima
<cristian_c> ennio: da boot repair
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: prova l'update dei pacchetti ora
<ennio> quindi sempre in secure boot?
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  Default server: 8.8.8.8
<Davidyoghi> Address: 8.8.8.8#53
<cristian_c> motz: prova a cambiare il canale sul router
<cristian_c> motz: le atheros vanno solitamente bene
<cristian_c> motz: in live hai lo stesso peoblema
<cristian_c> *problema?
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: ok l'ha fatto
<enzotib> bene
<cristian_c> ennio: sempre con secure boot disattivato, visto che hai installato ubuntu in quel modo
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: update ok
<cristian_c> uk21roma: non capisco, avevi parlato di windows
<ennio> provvedo
<ennio> mi dice di copiare i comandi sul terminale
<motz> cristian_c, cosa significa "in live"?
<enzotib> !live | motz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> motz: quando prima di installare ubuntu scegli "Prova Ubuntu", quella si chiama live
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: non ho capito il comando che mi hai fatto fare, puoi darmi un'indicazione?
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: ho aggiunto al file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head la riga nameserver 8.8.8.8
<motz> enzotib, cristian_c non ho sotto mano un cd di ubuntu. Non posso provare con la live
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: e poi abbiamo dato il comand resolvcond -u per comunicare a resolvconf di aggiornare i server secondo quando indicato nei suoi file di configurazione
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: insomma, ora stai usando 8.8.8.8 come name server
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: se poi vuoi maggiori dettagli sulla sintassi di bash, ne parliamo in -chat
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  quel file non l'ho mai toccato, quindi era il dns? ora uso google? Si un po' di sintassi bash mi farebbe piacere saperla
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: non dico che l'hai toccato, abbiamo solo trovato un modo per risolvere, non ho ben capito come si sono rotte le cose
<Carlin0> il dns puntava a 127.0.0.1 che non permetteva di risolvere nulla
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: però mi piacerebbe impostare un ip statico bene, la bash dopo se non è indispensabile pe questo. Eh non lo so come si sono rotte. Ma se riparto da zero e faccio l'ip statico con nmcli potrebbe essere fatto meglio? Perchè da come ho capito ora il network manager si gestisce meglio con nmcli, ho capito bene?
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: se non hai interfaccia grafica, allora nmcli è l'unica
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: nmcli l'ho scoperto dopo, c'è una guida ubuntu o debian per nmcli?
<iMoK> Carlin0, si ho la 16.10 lts
<iMoK> Carlin0, ora sto installando Fern ma guarda http://paste.ubuntu.com/23758223/
<Carlin0> iMoK, repo non ufficiali non supportati
<Carlin0> iMoK, dai sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: la pagina di manuale dovrebbe essere sufficiente
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: ho visto il  man ma i manuali sono completi ma non sono semplici, a me servono 3-4 comandi essendo all'inizio, comunque comincio dal lì
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: posso provare a darci un'occhiata, se hai bisogno d'aiuto
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, guarda nelle impostazioni del router se riesci ad assegnare l'ip statico d a lì
<ennio> cristiaan
<Carlin0> Davidyoghi, certi router lo permettono , riconoscono la macchina dal mac adress della scheda ethernet e ti consentono di assegnargli un ip fisso
<ennio> si è avviato
<ennio> yuuuuuhuuuuuuu
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: va bene, per ora grazie, mi faccio il backup del file che mi hai fatto modificare così se si ripete risolvono da solo.
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: il mio non lo permette
<Davidyoghi> enzotib: per nmcli faccio qualche prova prima... poi magari ritorno  :-)
<enzotib> Davidyoghi: ok
<Davidyoghi> enzotib:  grazie alla prossima !
<Davidyoghi> Ciao a tutti
<ennio> enzo ciao
<ennio> conosci cristian?
<iMoK> Carlin0, scusa con quel comando cosa elimino?
<enzotib> ennio: qual è il problema?
<Carlin0> i kernel vecchi iMoK ed altri pacchetti che non servono +
<ennio> volevo solo ringraziarlo ma  lui è uscito
<enzotib> ennio: riferirò
<ennio> grazie
<ennio> :)
<ennio> buona serata a tutti
<enzotib> ciao ennio
<iMoK> e xke me lo hai fatto fare?
<enzotib> !wificrack | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<enzotib> iMoK: altrimenti prenderemo provvedimenti
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Shez_> ho un problema con un hard disk a stato solido mo non riesco ad avere i permessi per scriverci sopra
<fabio_cc> Shez_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Shez_> ho provato a partizionarlo ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema
<Shez_> fabio_cc, fatto
<fabio_cc> Shez_, nel terminale dai dh -h | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Shez_, così posso vedere dove è montato
<enzotib> df
<fabio_cc> Shez_, si scusa, df -h
<fabio_cc> enzotib, grazie
<Shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23758475/
<Shez_> si mi sono accorto :)
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ma è interno o esterno? per cosa lo devi usare?
<enzotib> vorrei averla io una /boot da 450 GB
<fabio_cc> lol
<Shez_> enzotib, forse hai trovato il problema
<Shez_> :)
<fabio_cc> Shez_, l'SSD è /dev/sdb ?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, o /dev/sda
<Shez_> sdb (ssd 500 GB)
<cristian_c> sarai pieno di kernel
<Shez_> sda (è un meccanico)
<cristian_c> con una boot così grande
<fabio_cc> Shez_, che intendi che non riesci avere i permessi per scriverci sopra? ls -hal /boot | pastebinit
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23758529/
<fabio_cc> Shez_, non capisco il tuo probema
<cristian_c> Shez_: manda una schermata di gparted
<fabio_cc> *problema
<Shez_> https://postimg.org/image/r671u4knx/
<Shez_> https://postimg.org/image/lz0duar0p/887391c1/
<Shez_> azz... bisogna zummare sul immagine per visualizzarla, perchè non glie l'ho fatta ridimensionare.....
<cristian_c> eh, i pc potenti....
<Shez_> fabio_cc, in pratica solo l'utente root può accedere al disco, non gli altri utenti
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ma lo usi come /boot, è ovvio che possa essere acceduto solo dall'utente root
<Shez_> infatti credo che sia quello il problema
<Shez_> penso che lo ripartizionerò togliendo il flag boot dovrei risolvere aleno credo...
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ma cosa volevi farci con questo hd? da quello che vedo ci hai fatto lo swap e la partizione /boot
<Shez_> fabio_cc, deve essere HD principale mentre quello da 1 TB deve essere il secondario
<Shez_> scusa non il secondario ma lo storage
<fabio_cc> Shez_, quindi tu volevi installare ubuntu sull'ssd e poi usare quello da 1 TB per i dati?
<Shez_> si
<fabio_cc> Shez_, allora puoi reinstallare
<Shez_> faccio partizionare ubuntu o vado in manuale?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, manuale, ma puoi anche partizionare in live prima di installare
<fabio_cc> Shez_, devi avere sull'ssd un'unica partizione ext4, da usare come /
<fabio_cc> Shez_, e su quello da 1 TB un'unica partizione da usare come /home
<fabio_cc> Shez_, lo swap dove vuoi metterlo?
<Shez_> sul SSD
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ok allora in realtà il partizionamento è già ok
<Shez_> fabio basta che cambio i flag
<fabio_cc> Shez_, devi installare scegliendo manuale, e usare /dev/sdb5 come /
<fabio_cc> Shez_, non c'entrano i flag
<fabio_cc> Shez_, quelli li imposta l'installer
<Shez_> ah ok
<fabio_cc> Shez_, il sistema è stato installato con /boot su /dev/sdb5, ma è sbagliato
<Shez_> ok
<fabio_cc> Shez_, tu devi fare installazione manuale e mettere / su /dev/sdb5
<fabio_cc> Shez_, /home su /dev/sda1
<fabio_cc> Shez_, swap rimane /dev/sdb1
<fabio_cc> Shez_, grub mettilo su /dev/sdb
<fabio_cc> ah Shez_
<Shez_> dimmi
<fabio_cc> Shez_, swap su SSD ti accorcerà la vita del disco
<Shez_> ecco
<Shez_> azz
<Shez_> se la metto sul meccani ci possono essere problemi?
<Shez_> *meccanico
<fabio_cc> Shez_, è meglio
<fabio_cc> Shez_, allora  devi ripartizionare, con gparted
<fabio_cc> Shez_, se non hai dati da salvare, ti conviene partizionare da zero
<fabio_cc> Shez_, entrambi i dischi
<Shez_> utilizzo gparted per tutti e due i dischi?
<Shez_> e poi reinstallo?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, cancelli le partizioni, poi crei swap e una partizione ext4 col restante spazio su quello da 1 TB
<Shez_> ok
<fabio_cc> Shez_, su l'SSD cancelli le partizioni e crei un'unica partizione ext4
<Shez_> ok
<fabio_cc> Shez_, in fase di installazione monti / sulla partizione ext4 dell'SSD
<fabio_cc> Shez_, e /home sulla partizione ext4 di quello da 1 TB
<Shez_> ok
<Shez_> grazie
<fabio_cc> Shez_, come swap usa la partizione che hai creato su quello da 1 TB
<fabio_cc> Shez_, così hai la home separata da /
<Shez_> ok
<fabio_cc> Shez_, credo che sia questo quello che volevi ottenere
<Shez_> si
<Shez_> grazie
<Shez_> ora provo
<fabio_cc> !gparted | Shez_, comunque leggi:
<ubot-it> Shez_, comunque leggi:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Guest55021> Scusa per il disturbo ho appena installato ubuntu sul pc fisso mi chiede di accedere ma mi da sempre errore
<Shez_> fabio_cc, la /boot?
<cristian_c> Guest55021: la schermata di login?
<Guest55021> Si
<fabio_cc> Shez_, vuoi anche la /boot separata?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest55021
<ubot-it> Guest55021: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest55021> Intendo al login
<Guest55021> Non mi fa loggare
<Shez_> fabio_cc, mi conviene?
<cristian_c> Guest55021: per favore, fornisci tutte le informazioni richieste
<Guest55021> Ho un problema con il software che non mi fa loggare mi dice sempre password errata
<fabio_cc> Shez_, penso che non ne valga la pena questa complicazione
<cristian_c> Guest55021: ma sai leggere?
<Shez_> fabio_cc, ok grazie
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest55021
<ubot-it> Guest55021: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Shez_> vado spero di sistemare tutto prima di cena... :)
<cristian_c> mah
<fabio_cc> Shez_, buon lavoro
<fabio_cc> Shez_, prego
<Shez_> vado ciao
<fabio_cc> ciao
<Mantrake> Ciao a Tutti, qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi con l'installazione di Lubuntu su un vecchio notebook ?
<Tonynox> Salve a tutti
<Tonynox> c'è nessuno?
<ennio> ciao!!
<ennio> cristian, ci sei?
<ennio> :D
<iceacdc> problemi con avvio windows 10 non mi lascia caricare ubuntu
<iceacdc> Salve a tutti
<ennio> tramite delle procedure di boot repair ora mi ritrovo nel mio pc solo lubuntu
<ennio> vorrei installare in dual boot windows 10
<ennio> qualcuno può aiutarmi? non vorrei trovarmi ad avere altri problemi con l avvio...
<ennio> :)
<chris99> scusate per il disturbo ma ieri ho provato ad installare virtualbox su ubuntu 14.02 e si è incominciato ad eliminare/scomparire software center ma non ci avevo fatto molto caso,oggi all'avvio del pc sono scomparse anche la barra delle app e la barra delle impostazioni, cosa faccio?
<fabio_cc> chris99, ubuntu 14.02 non esiste. Cosa hai fatto per installare virtualbox?
<fabio_cc> ennio, per il supporto all'installazione di windows 10 non devi chiedere qui
<chris99> (scusa era 14.04)andato a https://www.virtualbox.org/ e ho scaricato la versione linux
<chris99> scaricato , lo ho aperto e mi ha mandato a software center
<chris99> ho fatto installa e poi ho aperto
<ennio> il supporto l ho già.. chiedo solo qualche suggerimento per il dual boot
<fabio_cc> chris99, nel terminale dai sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> chris99, copia/incolla tutto quello che ottieni su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | chris99
<ubot-it> chris99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chris99> non ho capito cosa devo fare in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<fabio_cc> chris99, incollarci la risposta del comando
<fabio_cc> chris99, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<chris99> il fatto è che non c'è il terminale
<fabio_cc> chris99, ctrl+alt+t
<chris99> ho fatto ctrl+alt+f1
<fabio_cc> chris99, ctrl+alt+t ti apre il terminale grafico?
<chris99> no...
<chris99> non va
<fabio_cc> chris99, allora ctrl+alt+f1
<chris99> ci sono
<fabio_cc> chris99, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> chris99, fai foto di quello che ottieni
<fabio_cc> !image | chris99
<ubot-it> chris99: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chris99> c'è un modo per fare uno screenshot?
<fabio_cc> chris99, su console virtuale no
<fabio_cc> chris99, se riusciamo a installare pastebinit, poi sarà più semplice
<chris99> http://prntscr.com/dsow9x
<chris99> non so se si vede bene
<fabio_cc> chris99, pastebinit è stato installato
<chris99> ok
<fabio_cc> chris99, hai unity come ambiente grafico?
<chris99> non so minimamente cosa sia (scusa per l'ignoranza)
<fabio_cc> chris99, unity è quello con la barra verticale a sinistra
<chris99> si quello
<fabio_cc> chris99, con i lanciatori e la dash
<fabio_cc> chris99, ok
<chris99> è scomparsa però
<fabio_cc> chris99, prova sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<wim_> rieccomi
<fabio_cc> !ciao | wim_
<ubot-it> wim_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<chris99> devo scrivere anche  |
<chris99> ?
<fabio_cc> chris99, si tutto compreso pastebinit
<shez_> fabio_cc, ho reinstallato tutto, ma il sistema non si avvia, come se non vedesse il boot loader
<chri99> sono chris99
<fabio_cc> chri99, non avevo dubbi :D
<chri99> è normale che ci metta così tanto?
<fabio_cc> chri99, se sta installando molta roba, si
<shez_> devo indicare in manuale in manuale l'hard disk da cui avviare il sistema
<fabio_cc> shez_, sbaglio o è un problema per cui avevi già chiesto qui?
<cristian_c> shez_: ma hai già installato ubuntu?
<chri99> http://prntscr.com/dsp1bt
<shez_> si, un paio di ore fa
<shez_> cristian_c, si l'ho anche aggiornato
<fabio_cc> shez_, no, mi riferivo a giorni e/o settimane fa
<cristian_c> chri99: scrivi qui il link al paste restituito dal comando
<cristian_c> shez_: e il grub non appare?
<shez_> fabio_cc, no avevo un problema con l'audio e video ma ho risolto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<shez_> cristian_c, no
<fabio_cc> chri99, adesso prova a riavviare il pc
<ennio> ciao cristian!
<chri99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23759353/
<chri99> C'è un modo per farlo con qualche comando?
<fabio_cc> chri99, sudo reboot
<cristian_c> ennio: ho i privati disabilitati
<ennio> già :D
<ennio> grazie, mi si è avviato
<ennio> in realtà mi sono ritrovato lubuntu, invece credevo di trovare ubuntu
<chri99> Si ma non c'è software center...
<chri99> Scusa invece si che c'è
<chri99> Mi potresti riscrivere tutti i comandi che mi hai fatto scrivere almeno se mi risuccede so cosa fare
<fabio_cc> chri99, è davvero strano che ti sia successo installato virtualbox tramite il deb del sito ufficiale
<fabio_cc> chri99, comunque, ti ho semplicemente fatto installare il metapacchetto ubuntu-desktop, ti installa come sue dipendenze tutti i pacchetti necessari all'ambiente desktop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> shez_: magari fornisci i dettagli in tempi 'umani'
<shez_> cristian_c, lshw può astare?
<shez_> *bastare
<cristian_c> shez_: se non sei in grado di scriverli sinteticamente qui, sì
<ennio> cristian! perciò.. ho pronto un supporto di installazione w10 su iso per il diual boot
<ennio> qualche accortezza?
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/kZtiuXWX
<cristian_c> ennio: consiglio spassionato, solitamente ubuntu si installa dopo windows e non viceversa
<cristian_c> ennio: quando installi windows solitamente sovrascriverà grub
<cristian_c> ennio: su uefi non sono sicuro, a dir la verità
<cristian_c> ennio: in ogni caso, come suggerito da fabio_cc , consulta le risorse windows, per l'installazione di windows in dual boot
<ennio> ok, grazie!
<cristian_c> ennio: a quanto ricordo di solito windows ti elenca le partizioni quando fai partire il disco d'installazione
<cristian_c> di più, nin zo (cit.)
<ennio> ahahah :D
<ennio> conviene creare una partizione prima? o lo faccio durante ?
<cristian_c> ennio: quello che ho appena detto
<cristian_c> ennio: consulta le risorse dedicate a windows
<cristian_c> tra l'altro
<cristian_c> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> shez_: hai un disco da un tera più un ssd da 512 gb
<cristian_c> hai la /home sul disco da 1 tb
<cristian_c> e la / sull'ssd
<cristian_c> shez_: non vedo partizioni efi, hai un bios uefi?
<cristian_c> shez_: e se sì, hai installato in modalità legacy?
<cristian_c> shez_: l'ssd è installato su sata?
<shez_> cristian_c, ho bios uefi, non ho installato in modalità legacy ssd non lo vedo dal bios direttamente ma lo devo scegliere in manuale premendo F11
<iMoK> ragazzi ma e' possibile scaricare da internet una versione di ubuntu e installarla senza prima copiarla su un cd?
<cristian_c> shez_: e allora ti manca la partizione efi
<cristian_c> shez_: dove hai installato il grub?
<cristian_c> iMoK: ti serve un supporto
<shez_> cristian_c, sul ssd
<cristian_c> usb o dvd
<cristian_c> shez_: ......
<cristian_c> shez_: intendo, esattamente, dove, sull'ssd?
<enzotib> iMoK: sì, usando una pendrive al posto del DVD
<iMoK> cristian_c, in pratica io ho un fisso dove non mi legge i dvd e io linux cel'ho solo su dvd quindi come posso fare da usb? avevo precedentemente seguito una guida che spiegava come fare con unebootin ma senza successo
<cristian_c> shez_: la tabella è gpt o msdos?
<shez_> cristian_c, credo sia in sdb1
<cristian_c> !usbwin | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> shez_: di 'credo' ce ne facciamo ben poco
<cristian_c> shez_: controlla
<iMoK> ok ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> shez_: e sdb1 che cos'è?
<cristian_c> iMoK: di niente
<shez_> cristian_c, l'ssd con il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> shez_: che partizione è? La / di ubuntu?
<shez_> e il bootloader, e si è /
<cristian_c> shez_: in anni di frequentazione di questa risorsa, non hai ancora imparato che il grub non si installa nella partiziome di sistema?
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<shez_> cristian_c, ok reistallo
<cristian_c> shez_: se hai installato in modalità uefi (accertatene prima controllando nel bios) ti occorrerà creare una partizione efi
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> nel tuo caso, puoi anche crearla sull'ssd
<cristian_c> shez_: e dovrà essere la prima partizione del disco
<shez_> quanto grande?
<cristian_c> shez_: se leggi le guide del wiki linkate, ti viene spiegato anche come farlo
<shez_> ok, grazie
<shez_> provo e spero che vada tutto bene
<cristian_c> shez_: ovviamente dovrai ripetere l'installazione
<iMoK> cristian_c, la versione desktom amd64 va bene?
<shez_> si ovviamente
<cristian_c> iMoK: dipende dal tuo processore
<shez_> cristian_c, cmq grazie devo andare ora della pappa
<cristian_c> iMoK: il processore è a 32 o a 64 bit?
<iMoK> AMD athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 2.61 GHz
<cristian_c> beh, allora
<iMoK> dovrebbe essere 64 giusto?
<cristian_c> iMoK: a prescindere dalla ram, puoi anche installare la 64 bit
<cristian_c> considerato che è una cpu a 64 bit
<iMoK> cmq e' vecchiotto come processore vero?
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<cristian_c> !derivate | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<iMoK> cristian_c, una volta creato il supporto con rufus su una usb come faccio a installare la release sul pc?
<iMoK> enzotib, tu me lo sai indicare? devo fare il boot impostando la usb come primario?
<cristian_c> iMoK: la mandi in boot
<cristian_c> boot da usb
<iMoK> ok tnx a tutti e due ;)
<cristian_c> iMoK: consulta il manuale del tuo pc su come impostare il bios
<iMoK> fatto sta installando ;)
<Shez> rieccomi
<Shez> cristian_c, ho reinstallato partizionando e aggiungendo la partizione efi, e sembra tutto ok
<Shez> grazie
<iMoK> cristian_c, ho problemi con 2 release differenti di ubuntu, ho installato prima la 15 poi la 16.10 e tutte e due sono molto lente e vanno in crash cosa mi consigli di fare?
<cristian_c> Shez: fa piacere
<cristian_c> iMoK: quale derivata?
<cristian_c> !derivate | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<iMoK> cristian_c, ho scaricato le iso di ubuntu 15.04 poi 16.10 e tutte e due vanno in crash con lo schermo pieno di segni strani
<iMoK> poi ora sto provando la 14.01 trusty thar
<Carlin0> !dettagli | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<iMoK> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<costarica> buona sera ho appena installato ubuntu 16.10 su un amd atholon dual core 5200 con 4 gb ram è la mia installazione e dopo l'avvio vedo la schermata con le icone sulla sinistra ma niente mouse e poi strisce e linee e puntini e devo spegnere togliendo alimentazione
<costarica> mia prima installazione
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-08
<giuseppe977> ciao a tutti ho un problema, sto cercando di installare opencv ma mi da errori su errori, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> !info opencv
<ubot-it> Package opencv does not exist in yakkety
<ExPBoy> !opencv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'opencv'
<ExPBoy> giuseppe977, è sui repo?
<giuseppe977> non credo
<ExPBoy> allora qui non c'è supporto
<giuseppe977> cioè sono nuovo quindi non vorrei dire qualche fesseria
<giuseppe977> ah ok
<giuseppe977> scusate il disturbo, non è che mi sapresti consigliare dove ottenere supporto ?
<ExPBoy> qui solo pacchetti uffiali e niente ppa
<giuseppe977> perchè sono bloccato
<ExPBoy> giuseppe977, non saprei magari sul sito dove l'hai scaricato
<giuseppe977> modules/highgui/CMakeFiles/opencv_highgui.dir/build.make:293: set di istruzioni per l'obiettivo "modules/highgui/CMakeFiles/opencv_highgui.dir/src/cap_ffmpeg.cpp.o" non riuscito
<giuseppe977> mi esce una cosa del genere
<giuseppe977> penso devo installare ffmpeg ma mi da problemi di dipendenze
<enzotib> !chat | giuseppe977
<ubot-it> giuseppe977: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giuseppe977> grazie mille provo a chiedere li :)
<brunetto> Salve volevo chiedervi come allineare le partizioni su un ssd in modo formale, mi servono solo 500bm per lo swap, il resto va tutto al sistema avendo solo 80gb di capacità sull'ssd.  Sapreste dirmi come si fa ad allineare un SSD?
<brunetto> Si dice che sia molto importante. Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto.
<enzotib> cosa è importante?
<brunetto> l'allineamento delle partizioni su un SSD?
<brunetto> ho mi sbaglio
<enzotib> quanta RAM hai? ti interessa l'ibernazione?
<brunetto> 4gb di ram
<brunetto> l'ibernazione certo che no
<enzotib> se non ti interessa l'ibernazione, allora non fare proprio la swap, tutto disco
<brunetto> la mia domanda era sull'allineamento del disco ssd
<Carlin0> ma che vuol dire allineamento ?
<brunetto> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives_(Italiano)
<enzotib> brunetto: quando partizioni con GParted, già si preoccupa di allineare la partizione (non so bene secondo quale criterio, e se è compatibile con quanto tu dici sia richiesta da un SSD)
<Carlin0> brunetto, hai anche un disco normale o solo l'SSD ?
<brunetto> solo l'ssd
<pinguino> salve ho un netbook con su windows xp se installo ubuntu 32 mi fuziona tuto
<pinguino> msi u100
<pinguino> xp non e piu aggirnabile se metto ubuntu funziona
<Carlin0> !dettagli | pinguino
<ubot-it> pinguino: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pinguino> msi u 100 1 ram 160 hdd scheda video 512
<pinguino> windows  xp
<pinguino> tutti qui
<Carlin0> pinguino, modello esatto della cpu
<pinguino> intel atom 1.9
<Carlin0> atom ...
<pinguino> si
<Carlin0> installa lubuntu
<pinguino> 1 gb ram
<pinguino> scheda video 512
<Carlin0> pinguino, con quel processore (personalmente) ti consiglio lubuntu
<Carlin0> se metti ubuntu sarebbe un chiodo
<pinguino> ma mi gira ??? internet lento
<Carlin0> poi libero di provare
<pinguino> quale distro allora
<Carlin0> lubuntu è la versione + leggera
<iMoK> pastebin
<iMoK> ragazzi ho un problema.. non so a cosa sia dovuto, praticamente ho installato varie versioni di ubuntu ma questo problema persiste, se clicco sul pulsante di ricerca per aprire la dash inizia a sgranarsi tutto lo schermo fino a bloccare il sistema operativo
<Carlin0> come ieri ...
<f843d0> !dettagli | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<iMoK> esatto
<Carlin0> !dettagli | iMoK
<Carlin0> se non dai dettagli inutile ripetersi
<iMoK> qui metto la mia configurazione hardware
<iMoK> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23764277/
<iMoK> è un pc fisso
<f843d0> Succede anche in live?
<f843d0> L'hardware mi sembra alquanto vetusto
<Carlin0> 'nfatti proverei qualcosa di + leggero
<iMoK> f843d0, cosa intendi?
<iMoK> Carlin0, cosa mi proponi?
<Carlin0> lubuntu
<iMoK> versione installata attualmente https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23764409/
<iMoK> Carlin0, quale iso scarico di lubuntu?
<iMoK> 64 o 32bit?
<CrAsH> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | Guest90297
<ubot-it> Guest90297: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest90297> Posso disturbarvi per un informazione sul server FTP "vsFTP"?
<Carlin0> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh iMoK
<iMoK> che success?
<Carlin0> il problema del freeze è dovuto ai nouveau che so buggati
<Carlin0> blacklistali
<iMoK> e quindi che debbo fare?
<Carlin0> quella scehda video
<Carlin0> non è + supportata dai driver proprietari
<Carlin0> e i nouveau so buggati
<iMoK> immaginavo che fosse quello il problema..
<Carlin0> metti in blacklist i nouveau e riavvia
<iMoK> come lo faccio?
<Carlin0> dovresti risolvere
<Carlin0> giyf
<iMoK> giyf: comando non trovato
<f843d0> Google Is Your Friend
<iMoK> eheheh
<Carlin0> iMoK, 'nattimo va
<iMoK> Carlin0, ;)
<Guest90297> Ho provato a seguire N guide trovate su Google per configurare un server FTP con "vsFTP" e SSL/TLS, ma nessuna si è dimostrata valida.
<Guest90297> non riesco a capire perchè non riesco a configurare l'SSL con "vsFTP"
<Guest90297> eppure dovrebbe essere così semplice...
<f843d0> Guest90297: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<Carlin0> iMoK, che editor di testo usi ?
<Carlin0> gedit ?
<iMoK> si
<Carlin0> iMoK, sudo /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf
<Carlin0> ci scrivi dentro               blacklist nouveau
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<Carlin0> e poi riavvii
<Guest90297> f843d0, già vista quella guida e non parla di SSL/TLS
<f843d0> Guest90297: ma ci sono anche i link in fondo, e ivi si parla di SSL
<Carlin0> ops
<iMoK> Carlin0, sudo: /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf: comando non trovato
<Carlin0> iMoK, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf
<Carlin0> scusa iMoK
<iMoK> okok
<Carlin0> ci scrivi dentro               blacklist nouveau
<Carlin0> salvi chiudi e riavvii
<Guest90297> f843d0, no, mi spiace, ma nei link in fondo si fa riferimento ai manuali ufficiale del vsFTP. Io li ho seguiti e ho anche seguito altre risorse online, ma proprio non riesco a capire in cosa stia sbagliando... Il file di configurazione mi sembra impostato come gli esempi forniti in cui dovrebbe funzionare
<iMoK> Carlin0, guarda https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23764496/
<Guest90297> la versione NON SSL funziona
<Darth> hi i have some problem in installing the repository for silverlight can someone help me?
<f843d0> !english | Darth
<ubot-it> Darth: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Darth> ah ma si parla italiano!!!
<Carlin0> !pipelight
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Darth> no, no faccio cagare in inglese!
<iMoK> il doc che si è aperto era vuoto, ci ho scritto dentro blacklist nouveau ho salvato e ho chiuso ma il terminale mi dava quel messaggio
<Carlin0> riavvia iMoK
<iMoK> ok
<Darth> posso chiedere?
<f843d0> Guest90297: ci sono diverse variabili in gioco: che versione stai impiegando, come hai installato il software, come è strutturata la rete...
<Guest90297> 1 server mio a cui accedo in SSH, vsFTP installato da pacchetto (v3.0.2)
<Guest90297> voglio esporre una cartella con FTPS
<iMoK> Carlin0, il problema persitte
<iMoK> appena clicco sulla dash comincia a impazzire il desktop
<iMoK> e se faccio in tempo a chiuderla si riprende se no si pianta ubuntu
<Carlin0> iMoK, ho la stessa scheda video ed ho risolto così , non so che altr dirti
<cristian_c> iMoK: tra l'altro anche ieri ti erano state linkate le derivare
<cristian_c> *derivate
<iMoK> cristian_c, ma Carlin0 mi sta dicendo che ha risolto diversamente se no ora provo a installare una derivata
<Darth> stavo cercando di installare pipelight da lxterminal. Ho messo, secondo le istruzioni trovate in questa pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight , le prime 4 istruzioni, ma poi mi sì è bloccato sull'accettare la licenza. ho provato a ripetere il tutto e continua a dirmi che il processo è bloccato. posso sbloccare il proc
<Darth> esso azzerando tutto su terminal?
<cristian_c> 'hardwaee vetusto'
<iMoK> ma che significa vetusto?????
<iMoK> sono ignorante
<Darth> vecchio!
<Darth> vetusto è vecchio!
<iMoK> aaaaaaaa ok
<iMoK> e fino a li ci ero arrivato
<iMoK> :D
<Darth> ah pensavo chiedessi quello... boh io non ho letto la parte prima della discussione, ma posso immaginare che tu stia facendo qualche forma di aggiornamento che non viene più supportata dal tuo hardware troppo vecchio!
<iMoK> diciamo che sto cercando di capire quale versione devo installare che vada bene per questo hardware
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest90297
<ubot-it> Guest90297: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<iMoK> il fatto e' che Carlin0 mi ha detto che il problema sta nella scheda video e che lui ha risolto mettendo in blacklist i nouveau
<iMoK> lo fatto ma non cambia assolutamente niente
<Guest90297> cristian_c, perchè vsFTP non c'entra con Ubuntu?
<Darth> mh... non sono un utente esperto! però sè è un problema di scheda video da niubbo ti consiglio di mettere lubuntu!
<Darth> ma che scheda video è?
<cristian_c> Guest90297: qui si da supporto solo a problemi strettamente collegati con l'installazione e il funzionamento di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest90297: per come configurare software specifici, consulta la docimentazione fornita dal software in questione
<Darth> ad ogni modo "Lo fatto" è sbagliato. Sarebbe "l'ho fatto!"
<cristian_c> non è un canale dedicato a ftp
<iMoK> Darth, 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<cristian_c> (e dicrisorse dedicate ce ne sono, a prescindere dall'os utilizzato)
<Guest90297> Grazie cristian_c!
<Darth> iMok, non è vecchissima!
<iMoK> e quindi non sto capendo :\
<Darth> sei sicuro che non sia un problema della scheda proprio del montaggio o simili???
<Darth> hai assemblato un pc?
<cristian_c> iMoK: apri un terminale
<iMoK> Darth, si so assemblare un pc
<iMoK> questa scheda video è integrata
<iMoK> cristian_c, dimmi
<Darth> ok ma sei sicuro delle condizioni? che non sia successo nulla che si sia rotto qualcosa, saltato qualche condensatore?
<iMoK> di questo non ne sono sicuro
<cristian_c> iMoK: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Darth: spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto per installare pipelight, punto per punto
<Darth> segui quello che ti dice christian, se non funge prova a fare una diagnostica hardware
<iMoK> ok
<iMoK> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> iMoK: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> iMoK: incolla qui il link restituito dal comando
<iMoK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764607/
<cristian_c> iMoK: stai ancora utilizzando i driver npuvrau
<cristian_c> nouvrau
<cristian_c> nouveau
<iMoK> lo sto vedendo
<iMoK> ma come devo fare ?
<iMoK> li ho messi in blacklist come mi ha detto Carlin0
<cristian_c> iMoK: dopo la modifica al file, che hai fatto?
<f843d0> iMoK: cat /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf | pastebinit
<iMoK> cristian_c, quello che mi ha detto Carlin0 salvato e riavviato
<f843d0> iMoK: fai vedere il contenuto del file, tramite il comando che ho indicato io.
<iMoK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764612/
<Darth> si spiego passo passo: ho aperto lx terminal --> ho scritto: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable" tutto bene! --> ho scritto: "sudo apt-get update" e fin qui tutto bene! --> ho scritto: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi" e da qui mi ha messo una licenza con al fondo un ok... ho provato a cliccare sull'ok
<Darth> , ma non funzionava... ho aspettato un pò e poi ho chiuso. ho riaperto il terminale e rifacendo le stesse tappe mi dice che il processo è occpuato!
<cristian_c> Darth: pastebinna
<cristian_c> !paste | Darth
<ubot-it> Darth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<iMoK> vedi? nel file c'e' solo la scrita blacklist nouveau che ho messo io
<f843d0> Sarà Xorg che se lo carica a forza
<f843d0> Potrebbe valer la pena di forzare un VESA e vedere come si comporta
<cristian_c> iMoK: digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<iMoK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764629/
<cristian_c> iMoK: e poi: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<cristian_c> infatti all'inizio carica vesa
<cristian_c>  2.013529] fb: switching to nouveaufb from VESA VGA
<iMoK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764639/
<cristian_c> sto pensando a una cosa....
<cristian_c> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/DriverNouveau
<cristian_c> Alcune vecchie schede video non possono gestire l'ambiente grafico Unity in maniera adeguata. Se si notano basse performance, è raccomandato eseguire un ambiente grafico più leggero come Xfce o Lxde (rispettivamente presenti in Xubuntu e Lubuntu).
<cristian_c> Fare riferimento alla tabella sottostante per conoscere l'hardware supportato. Questa tabella può non essere esaustiva, inoltre alcune delle schede grafiche elencate potrebbero non essere supportate nelle versioni meno recenti di Ubuntu.
<cristian_c> f843d0: e casualmente la c61 non compare nella tabella....
<cristian_c> dei nouveau
<cristian_c> iMoK: vai tranquillamente di xubuntu e lubuntu
<cristian_c> iMoK: ma in live come andava il pc?
<iMoK> in live intendi provandolo da supporto?
<iMoK> non ho installato da cd xke non legge i dvd il lettore uso usb
<cristian_c> sì, dvd o usb
<iMoK> comunque non lo provato
<cristian_c> eh, male
<iMoK> gia
<cristian_c> iMoK: mai installare senza provare
<iMoK> :\
<cristian_c> la prova su strada è necessaria
<iMoK> quindi mi proponi di eliminare unity?
<cristian_c> iMoK: di scaricare xubuntu o lubuntu
<iMoK> si capito..
<cristian_c> meglio lubuntu, vista la grafica nvidia
<cristian_c> 'vetusta'
<iMoK> :D
<iMoK> ok
<iMoK> ora scarico la iso di lubuntu 16
<iMoK> mi consigli 32 o 64k?
<cristian_c> iMoK: non so che processore hai
<cristian_c> aspeta
<cristian_c> +t
<iMoK> amd atlon 5000+
<cristian_c> [ 0.068000] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (family: 0xf, model: 0x6b, stepping: 0x2)
<cristian_c> deja-vu
<cristian_c> iMoK: me l'avevi già cniesto ieri
<cristian_c> *chiesto
<cristian_c> e ti era stato risposto
<iMoK> si infatti
<iMoK> mi avevi detto di usare la 64 tranquillamente
<Darth> ci risono: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764674/
<cristian_c> 23:06] <iMoK> mi consigli 32 o 64k?
<Darth> 64k!!!
<cristian_c> spettate, ho l'orario sballato
<iMoK> ooook
<cristian_c> (cina + 7)
<Darth> io faccio 16.08
<iMoK> idem
<iMoK> vado a downloadare
<Darth> che bello siamo sincronizzati su internet!!!
<Darth> ma vedi che il consiglio di lubuntu era valido?
<cristian_c> Darth: non vedo alcun messaggio d'errore
<Darth> booom sono un bomber!!!
<Darth> ah scusa non avevo capito! devo incollare il messaggio di errore??? certo ha un senso!
<Darth> mi tolgo il titolo di bomber!
<cristian_c> Darth: incolla tutto ciò che possa aiutare a capire il tipo di problema
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<Darth> ecco quello che mi dà al terzo comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764698/
<Darth> va bene così o devo fare meglio???
<cristian_c> Darth: hai qualcos'altro aperto
<cristian_c> che ne so, gestore aggiornamenti, software center, ecc....
<Darth> non mi sembra... cioè adesso ovviamente sì
<cristian_c> ?
<Darth> no dico prima che ho fatto sta roba ho opportunamente chiuso tutto!
<cristian_c> ora?
<Darth> adesso ho internet aperto!
<cristian_c> firefox non conta
<cristian_c> non ha a che fare con i repo di ubuntu
<Darth> chiudo internet riprovo e mi farò sentire domani. per ora grazie dell'aiuto!!!
<Darth> ah! e allora no!
<cristian_c> Darth: controlla apt
<Darth> ok... come sì fà???
<cristian_c> che non sia aperto qualche processo apt
<Dave1974> ciao, ieri avevo scritto per supporto per cercare di fare ripartire il pc dopo che avevo fatto un upgrade automatico a ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> !info top
<ubot-it> Package top does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info htop
<ubot-it> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (yakkety), package size 79 kB, installed size 213 kB
<Darth> ma aspetta! probabilmente sì! prima ho detto che stavo installando e mi chiedeva un ok sulla licenza che però non mi faceva spuntare! quindi ho chiesto se fosse possibile annullare quel processo per ripartire da capo!
<Dave1974> mi era stato indicato di provare con una live di ubunto, addeso ho creato la live...
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Dave1974
<ubot-it> Dave1974: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Darth: se non posti alcuna schermata....
<Darth> eh ma quella è andata persa e non saprei come rigenerarla!
<cristian_c> Dave1974: da quale ubuntu sei partito?
<Dave1974> ok, il pc non parte più dopo l'ultimo upgrade (rimane bloccato su uno schermo nero con scritto Ubuntu), ho una ubuntu live, qualche suggerimento? grazie :)
<acquanauta> Salve. Da pco istallato Ubuntu. Sto scaricando un po' di programmi.Ne cercavo uno per rippare con possibilità di selezionare differenti codifiche (Sound Juicer non ne ha) Ho provato Asunder ma non mi chiede codici che mi risultano già installati. Consigli. Vi prego non mi fate tornare windoz :-)
<cristian_c> Darth: pgrep apt
<Darth> ok!
<cristian_c> Darth: incolla la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> Dave1974: non hai risposto alla domanda
<Dave1974> cristian_c: non ricordo, è il pc che usa principalmente mia moglie
<cristian_c> acquanauta: cerca nel software center
<Darth> ecco qui!http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764745/
<cristian_c> acquanauta: se proprio non ne trovi che facciano al caso tuo, considera l'ipotesi di un dual boot
<cristian_c> Dave1974: stai chattando da live, ora?
<Dave1974> no, da altro pc...
<cristian_c> Darth: hai un solo processo apt, killalo
<Darth> ok... come lo killo?
<cristian_c> Darth: kill 3081
<Darth> ok!
<cristian_c> Dave1974: avvia la live, e colllegati qui da essa
<Dave1974> ok....ci provo
<Darth> non funge!
<Darth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764763/
<Darth> è immortale!
<cristian_c> Darth: sudo kill 3081
<Darth> ah!
<Darth> l'ho killato a desso riprovo il tutto grazie!
<cristian_c> Darth: no
<cristian_c> Darth: sudo apt-get update
<Darth> ah!
<cristian_c> solo questo
<Darth> questo è il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764773/
<cristian_c> Darth: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Darth> fatto! è uscita una caterva di roba: te la paisto?
<cristian_c> sì
<Darth> ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764788/
<cristian_c> Darth: sudo apt-get update
<Darth> fatto ed ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764801/
<cristian_c> Darth: procedi con i passi successivi della guida
<Darth> ok grazie mille!!!
<cristian_c> quelli successivi ad 'update'
<Darth> Un'ultima cosa: ma come faccio a capire che comandi dare la prossima volta senza disturbare?
<Darth> mi siè disconnesso internet mentre lo facevo!
<Darth> sono al problema di prima: una schermata che non posso togliere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764828/
<Storm689> Salve ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> Darth: è una finestra nob interagibile con il mouse
<Darth> quindi l'ok come lo devo dare?
<cristian_c> Darth: per evidenziare il pulsante, premi 'tab'
<cristian_c> *non
<Storm689> Ogni volta che avvio il sistema mi si presenta una schermata di errore "Ha riscontrato un errore interno" , premetto che ho già ripristinato ubuntu tramite usb live
<cristian_c> Darth: quando hai evidenziato il pulsante, premi invio
<Darth> ok!!!
<Storm689> Il computer in questione è un i3 con 4gb di ram e dualboot win10
<cristian_c> Storm689: spiegati meglio
<Storm689> ogni volta che entro su ubuntu 16.10 mi esce un avviso
<f843d0> Storm689: e lo ha sempre fatto, sin dalla prima installazione?
<Storm689> No
<cristian_c> 'premetto che ho già ripristinato ubuntu tramite usb live'
<f843d0> Storm689: cosa è successo nel frattempo? Quando ha cominciato a manifestarsi l'errore?
<Dave1974> cristian_c
<Dave1974> cristian_c
<Dave1974> cristian_c: sono connesso dalla live
<Storm689> Mi sono espresso male , ho reinstallato ubuntu
<cristian_c> Dave1974: apri gparted
<cristian_c> Storm689: ok
<Storm689> Non so , ho utilizzato ubuntu per il browsing
<Dave1974> ok
<cristian_c> Storm689: e quando esce l'avviso, tu che fai?
<cristian_c> Dave1974: e poi posta una schermata
<Storm689> Lo chiudo
<cristian_c> !image | Dave1974
<ubot-it> Dave1974: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Storm689: accetta la segnalazione, e vedi che succede
<Storm689> Riavvio
<Dave1974> http://prntscr.com/dt0j7b
<cristian_c> Dave1974: ok, sta cosa è strana
<cristian_c> Dave1974: dove hai trasferito il file .iso di ubuntu, esattamente?
<Dave1974> se intendi quello della live...su di una chiavetta USB da 32 GB
<Storm689> Si è appena aggiornato e l'avviso non appare più
<Storm689> ora vedo durante l'utilizzo
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Dave1974: io vedo anche una partizione ubuntu da circa 8 gb, ma non su usb
<cristian_c> che non è una partizione ubuntu in realtà
<cristian_c> Dave1974: apri un terminale
<Dave1974> ok
<cristian_c> Dave1974: digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Dave1974: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Dave1974
<ubot-it> Dave1974: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Dave1974> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764928/
<cristian_c> Dave1974: comunque, hai tagliato la prima riga
<cristian_c> Dave1974: disco da 500 gb?
<cristian_c> Dave1974: la  osa strana è che prima, nella schermata di gparted, avevi anche una memoria da 8 gb
<Dave1974> Hai ragione, scusa, ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764939/
<Dave1974> si 500 gb, ho visto e non capisco gli 8 gb
<cristian_c> Dave1974: nel secondo paste sono ricomparsi gli 8 gb
<cristian_c> Dave1974: hai collegato qualcos'altro al pc?
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, potrebbe essere una partiyione nascosta per rirpristino
<Mr_Pan> *ripristino
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: non sta nello stesso disco da 500 gb
<cristian_c> guarda bene
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, hai ragione non avevo letto bene... usB? sd card?
<cristian_c> sembra più sdcard
<Dave1974> hai ragione, c'era una scheda sd inserita, rimando gpart
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> non importa
<Dave1974> ok
<cristian_c> ubuntu è installato su questo disco: Disk /dev/sdb: 465.8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors
<Dave1974> si
<cristian_c> Dave1974: digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> Dave1974: anzi, sudo blkid
<cristian_c> o entrambi
<Dave1974> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765000/
<cristian_c> comincia a venirmi un sospetto
<cristian_c> Dave1974: è un vecchio pc?
<cristian_c> Dave1974: manda anche l'altro comando
<Dave1974> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765019/
<Dave1974> abbastanza vecchio
<Dave1974> dell latitude e6400
<cristian_c> Dave1974: monta la partizione con ubuntu
<Dave1974> come si fa? grazie.....
<cristian_c> Dave1974: dal file manager
<cristian_c> (per via grafica) anche
<Dave1974> con cosa? scusate...e' un po' che non uso linux,,
<iMoK> installato lubuntu e va alla grande. ho solo un piccolo problema con un hdd sata che non mi sta leggendo piu.. non so come mai
<Dave1974> ok....con DISKS
<iMoK> lo do nel terminale?
<iMoK> scusa ma ho un problemino con hexchat
<iMoK> mi da che non ho i permessi di scrittura appena lo apro e se lo chiudo non mi tiene salvato niente delle modifiche che faccio
<Dave1974> montato
<cristian_c> Dave1974: ls /media
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> iMoK: ?
<cristian_c> iMoK: digita: whoami
<iMoK> whoami
<iMoK> ?
<Dave1974> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765113/
<cristian_c> iMoK: che cosa restituisce?
<iMoK> niente
<cristian_c> Dave1974: ls /media/ubuntu
<cristian_c> iMoK: ....
<iMoK> ricky@unixterminal:~$ whoami
<iMoK> ricky
<iMoK> ricky@unixterminal:~$
<Dave1974> 01777c29-5ce5-4fbe-bdf1-bb389b151b95
<cristian_c> iMoK: sei sicuro tu stia usando ubuntu?
<iMoK> lubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> Dave1974: cat /media/ubuntu/01777c29-5ce5-4fbe-bdf1-bb389b151b95/etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> iMoK: ls -la /home/ricky/.hexchat
<Dave1974> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765143/
<cristian_c> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release i386 (20130424)]/ raring main restricted
<iMoK> cristian_c, impossibile accedere a '/home/ricky/.hexchat': File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> Dave1974: parecchio vecchia
<cristian_c> iMoK: ls -la /home/ricky/.config/hexchat
<cristian_c> Dave1974: ls -l /media/ubuntu/01777c29-5ce5-4fbe-bdf1-bb389b151b95/etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<iMoK> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23765164/
<daddyan> Buonasera raga
<cristian_c> iMoK: .....
<cristian_c> iMoK: sono tutti file di proprietà di root
<Dave1974> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765167/
<iMoK> infatti il comando l'ho dovuto dare da root xke da utente mi dava permesso negato
<iMoK> quindi cosa devo fare?
<daddyan99> È possibile installare dual boot su due HD differenti senza far interferire i due SO? Un po' come avere due pc diversi e all'avvio scelgo quale HD bootare
<f843d0> daddyan99: certamente, perchè no...
<cristian_c> iMoK: quindi hai messo le mani dove non dovevi metterle
<iMoK> in che senso?
<daddyan99> Bene. Nel mio caso devo mettere Ubuntu su un SSD e windows su un HD
<iMoK> io ho solo fatto l'installazione
<daddyan99> Ubuntu già lo tengo sull'ssd...
<iMoK> non ho ancora toccato niente
<daddyan99> Procedo con installazione pulita di windoes sull'hd?
<cristian_c> Dave1974: hai fatto avanzamenti continui a partire da un'installazione della 13.04, quasi quattro anni fa
<cristian_c> iMoK: questo è quello che dice la shell bash
<f843d0> daddyan99: in generale, è meglio installare prima Windoze e poi Linux
<cristian_c> (e di solito non sbaglia)
<f843d0> daddyan99: puoi procedere comunque con l'installazione, e poi alla peggio ti servirà reinstallare grub opportunamente
<f843d0> daddyan99: ti conviene tenere a disposizione un supporto di installazione o un sistema da avviare live
<iMoK> cristian_c, io ho aperto il terminale e ho digitato sudo apt-get install hexchat e ha installato poi dall'interfaccia grafica di lubuntu sono andato a cercare hexchat l'ho aperto e mi ha dato quel messaggio che dice che non ho i permessi e quindi le modifiche nella sessione vengono perse
<daddyan99> Mmm... allora faccio così... metto cd di windows 10, formatto ssd e hd e me lo installo su HD. Poi finita l'installazione, faccio installazione pulita sul ssd di ubuntu.. potrebbe andare?
<Dave1974> ogni tanto......e' il pc di casa, io uso quello del lavoro.....quindi quando mi collego (raramente) faccio quello che mi suggerisce il sistema...
<cristian_c> iMoK: non dovresti dare alcun comando da root nella tua home
<cristian_c> iMoK: esattamente, quale comando hai dato?
<f843d0> daddyan99: così dovrebbe essere più semplice
<iMoK> sudo apt-get install hexchat
<iMoK> e basta
<cristian_c> iMoK: intendo il comando 'da root'
<cristian_c> che ti ha causato 'permesso negato'
<daddyan99> quindi poi per scegliere il sistema operativo basta che seleziono il boot mmenu e mi scelgo qual hd bootare?
<iMoK> no non ho dato nessun comando da root
<f843d0> daddyan99: no, devi sempre bootare dal disco "principale"
<f843d0> daddyan99: poi sarà GRUB a smazzarsi la scelta che operi
<iMoK> io ho installato hexchat dal terminale poi finita l'installazione aprendo l'applicazione mi ha dato l'errore
<f843d0> daddyan99: ma se installi Win dopo Linux, il rischio è che: GRUB desincronizzato, oppure sovrascritto
<cristian_c> Dave1974: ok, ma un'installazione da zero è consigliata, piuttosto che un avanzamento continuo ogni sei mesi
<daddyan99> Vabbene. Intanto mi metto all'opera. POi se qualcosa non va, formatto e rimetto tutto come sta.
<cristian_c> iMoK: ehm....
<daddyan99> D'accordo. Allora formatto tutto e faccio come detto sopra
<daddyan99> Grazie mille.
<f843d0> Sehr gerne
<cristian_c> <iMoK> infatti il comando l'ho dovuto dare da root xke da utente mi dava permesso negato
<iMoK> ah quello che mi hai detto di pastarti prima
<iMoK> aspe
<iMoK> <cristian_c> iMoK: ls -la /home/ricky/.config/hexchat
<Dave1974> ok...ma non si riesce e far partire questa? A proposito....c'e` ancora su la 13 oppure l'upgrade e` andato a buon fine?
<iMoK> questo comando mi dava permesso negato da utente e l'ho dovuto dare da root
<Dave1974> quasi buon fine.....
<cristian_c> iMoK: appunto, è assurdo che tu debba operare nella tua home come un utente root
<cristian_c> visto che per la home bastano i permessi del tuo utente
<iMoK> eh non sto capendo..
<cristian_c> *la tua home
<cristian_c> !permessi | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<iMoK> cosa ho sbagliato quindi?
<cristian_c> Dave1974: da quel che vedo, è installata la 16.04
<cristian_c> Dave1974: io fsrei backup e installerei la nuova ubuntu da zero
<Dave1974> ok....vedo se riesco a recuperare i file...cioe` i files li ho visti e sono pure riuscito ad aprirli alcuni a caso....mi chiedevo se c'erano problemi di permessi....
<cristian_c> Dave1974: tanto, hai montato la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> vai nella home e recuperi il recuperabile
<cristian_c> se hai impostazioni importanti backuppa tutta la partizione
<cristian_c> iMoK: normalmente, devi poter accedere alla tu< partizione home
<cristian_c> *tua
<cristian_c> iMoK: sicuro che l'installazione si sia conclusa senza errori?
<cristian_c> l'installazione di lubuntu
<iMoK> cristian_c, ho modificato i permessi da proprietà->permessi e infatti in modifica contenuto c'era impostato "solo proprietario e gruppo" e im esecuzione c'era impostato nessuno
<Dave1974> non c'e` modo di autenticarsi con le vecchie credenziali?
<iMoK> si l'installazione di lubuntu e' andata tutto ok
<cristian_c> iMoK: e come li hai modificati?
<iMoK> <cristian_c> !permessi | iMoK
<iMoK> <ubot-it> iMoK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<cristian_c> Dave1974: durante l'installazione, reimposti le stesse
<cristian_c> iMoK: ....
<iMoK> qua c'e scritto Per visualizzare e modificare i permessi su di un file, dal file manager è sufficiente fare clic col tasto destro del mouse sul file interessato e quindi selezionare Proprietà → Permessi.
<cristian_c> iMoK: intendo dire, come li hai impostati
<cristian_c> ?
<iMoK> così
<iMoK> tutti e tre chiunque
<cristian_c> iMoK: no
<iMoK> e come
<cristian_c> iMoK: dovevi cambiare solo il proprietario dei file in hexchat
<cristian_c> da root a ricky
<iMoK> il proprietario e' gia ricky
<cristian_c> iMoK: ehm
<iMoK> ti faccio uno screen shoot?
<cristian_c> iMoK: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23765164/
<cristian_c> iMoK: o mente la shell o menti tu
<iMoK> ahah
<iMoK> no io ne capisco meno della shell
<cristian_c> i file risultano apparetenenti a root
<cristian_c> i file di quella directory
<cristian_c> iMoK: evita, di norma, di usare sudo o root con roba nella tua home
<iMoK> cioe?
<cristian_c> intendo come comandi
<iMoK> quando installo non devo dare sudo apt-get install nomeprogramma?
<cristian_c> altrimenti rischi di cambiare proprietario e permessi ai file
<cristian_c> iMoK: il programma si installa direttamente nelle directory di sistema
<cristian_c> non nella home
<cristian_c> ci pensa il programma a copiare roba nella home, se necessario
<iMoK> e in che modo?
<cristian_c> !apt | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<iMoK> cioe io non capisco cosa c'e' di sbagliato
<cristian_c> iMoK: no  è un canale di tutoraggio a linux questo
<cristian_c> *non
<iMoK> ok comunque grazie
<cristian_c> leggi la documentazione di ubuntu e il wiki, imparicdi più e meglio
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Dave1974> ci sono dei file che non riesco a copiare normalmente per questioni di permessi....qundi non posso fare un backup completo :(
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> Dave1974: non puoi farlo da live senza permessi
<Dave1974> ma se reinstallo perdo i dati_
<cristian_c> Dave1974: proprio perché la partizione appartiene a un altro sistema e non a quello in esecuzione sulla live
<Dave1974> ?
<cristian_c> Dave1974: infatti, copia i dati da terminale
<Dave1974> terminale della live?
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> visto che non riesci a bootare il sistema
<cristian_c> *il sistema installato
<cristian_c> Dave1974: sudo cp -r /percorso/cartella
<cristian_c> anzi, no
<cristian_c> Dave1974: sudo cp -r /percorso/cartella /percorso/destinazione
<Dave1974> ma con sudo non posso cambiare i permessi in 777 in modo da poter poi fare la copia piu` agevolmente?
<cristian_c> Dave1974: una volta fatto, verifica di aver copiato correttamente i dati nella memoria esterna di destinazione
<cristian_c> Dave1974: se la memoria di destinazione è formattata in fat32 o ntfs non vedo problemi
<cristian_c> sopratutto con fat32
<cristian_c> i file su fat32 non conservano i permessi
<Dave1974> penso di aver capito.....
<cristian_c> quindi li puoi aprire sulla memoria esterna, e anche dove li copierai successivamene, da essa
<cristian_c> +t
<cristian_c> Dave1974: chiaro che se copi su una pendrive formattata in ext4 , potrai leggerla normalmente solo da essa
<cristian_c> (a meno di non usare il superutente)
<Dave1974> grazie....e` abbastanza chiaro....con chmod da terminale cambio i permessi e poi se copio su FAT32 o nfts leggo dove voglio
<cristian_c> Dave1974: in effetti potresti anche cabmare i permessi di una tua cartella con clic destro, scheds permessi, eccc..
<cristian_c> in modo da poterla copiare su supporto esterno senza utilizzare sudo, ma per via grafica
<Dave1974> per via grafica mi dice che non sono l'onwer...
<cristian_c> ah, vero
<cristian_c> ho scritto una cosa errata
<Dave1974> si era inchiodato firefox....comunque riesco a fare tutto quello che mi serve, credo, grazie!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> s', avevo scritto una cosa errata
<cristian_c> facevi prima con sudo cp -r
<cristian_c> senza usare ulteriori chmod
<cristian_c> :O
<Dave1974> ho fatto un sudo chmod +755 * , ha modificato in cascata.....dovrebbe essere sufficente per poi copiare file o cartelle graficamente
<iMoK> cristian_c, tutto risolto.. avevo fatto male l'installazione di lubuntu :\
<cristian_c> iMoK: ahhhh
<cristian_c> iMoK: infatti quando te l'avevo chiesto avevi detto che si era conclusa senza errori
<cristian_c> :D
<simonnuovo> volevo chiedere gentilmente un'aiuto in quanto sul mio asus k501u non mi è possibile installare driver della scheda wifi. Ho provato a seguire dei forum ma nulla, non sono nemmeno sicuro dell'esistenza di questi driver, nel caso qualcuno conosce driver per questo tipo di pc?
<simonnuovo> utilizzo ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: sei via cavo ethernet ora?
<iMoK> ma errori non me ne aveva dati però ho notato una cosa, prima si era avviata la versione live e sulla scrivania c'era insall lubuntu e la avevo installata da la, invece ora rifacendo l'installazione e' partita direttamente dalla usb senza aprirsi la live e mi ha dato un menu di installazione diverso dal precedente e pare che stia funzionando tutto bene
<cristian_c> in teoria installi nello stesso modo
<iMoK> cristian_c, una cosa, ora mi chiede di effettuare aggiornamenti per 170mb... che faccio? installo tutto?
<cristian_c> iMoK: non te li fanno pagare, diciamo, eh
<simonnuovo> no cristian_c ora utilizzo windows, in quanto ho un dual boot. Su ubuntu via eternet funziona, nelle impostazioni non figurano driver proprietari o di altro genere per il wifi
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: puoi collegarti qui in chat da ubuntu?
<iMoK> ahah ok allora installo.. no xke sono disoccupato sai com'è :D
<simonnuovo> si presumo di si.
<simonnuovo> rifacendo l'accesso ho la possibilità di rientrare tranquillamente nella stessa chat?
<ramkak9966> sera ragazzi
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: se hai una connessione funzionante via ethernet, sì
<simonnuovo> si cristian_c allora adesso accedo con ubuntu
<ramkak9966> ragazzi mi domandavo come va ubuntu su penna usb?
<simonnuovo> grazie mille
<cristian_c> ramkak9966: da live?
<cristian_c> in sessione di prova?
<ramkak9966> dico proprio come sistema
<cristian_c> ramkak9966: beh, dipende cosa intendi
<cristian_c> rispetto a 'come va'
<ramkak9966> la mia idea era quella di prendere una penna usb grande oppure un hd e metterci su ubuntu per usarlo quando mi pare
<iMoK> a proposito di questo, e' possibile utilizzare ubuntu proprio da usb come se fosse installata su un hdd?
<iMoK> ramkak9966, me lo chiedevo anche io
<iMoK> :D
<ramkak9966> :)
<ramkak9966> perchè live la uso quando ho bisogno di fare qualcosa sul pc in caso di emergenza
<ramkak9966> mi chiedevo proprio installare ubuntu su una pen o un hdd usb
<simonnuovo> cristian_c ho effettuato l' accesso con ubuntu
<simonnuovo> ci sono operazioni che posso effettuare?
<cristian_c> ramkak9966: ti conviene usarla in live, alla fine ubuntu non è pensato per essere installato su supporti esterni con il filesystem classico
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: sì
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: apri un terminale
<ramkak9966> cristian_c grazie mille
<simonnuovo> ok fatto
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<simonnuovo> fatto
<cristian_c> ramkak9966: io ho installato una distro su usb, e ora sta cominciando a mostrare errori durante il boot proprio perché credo lememorie non sono fatte per un'installazione permanente, alla lunga, e via di fsck, ecc...
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<simonnuovo> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: il comando restituisce un link, da incollare qui in canale
<simonnuovo> si ci sono dei valori dentro, posto il sito
<ramkak9966> cristian_c io un periodo di tempo ho usato tinycore linux ma dato che sono molto affezionato a ubuntu volevo poter realizzare una distro usb permanente
<simonnuovo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765910/
<cristian_c> ramkak9966: le memorie come usb e sdcard sono più fragili in questo contesto, una cosa è tenerci i file, un'altra invece è tenerci un intero sistema in esecuzione
<cristian_c> *file di archiviazione
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: teoricamente, quella qualcomm atheros dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: esattamente, cos'hai provato fino ad adesso?
<simonnuovo> ho provato alcuni comandi che ho trovato sul forum di ubuntu, ma senza successo, nel senso sono riuscito ad attivarlo il wifi però nel momento in cui premo su rete>wireless il pulsante di attivazione torna indietro
<simonnuovo> il terminale mi dice che è funzionante
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: magari fai una panoramica completa di ciò che hai fatto
<simonnuovo> iwlist scan
<simonnuovo> iwconfig rete
<simonnuovo> ma non mi danno il risultato sperato, secondo la pagina del forum dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: quei due comandi restituiscono informazioni, non fanno cose
<cristian_c> simonnuovo: hai fatto altro oltre a quei due comandi?
<simonnuovo> ah scusami non ne ho idea, sono un neofita.  sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<simonnuovo> non so altri comandi
<simonnuovo> grazie ancora dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> è uscito
<ramkak9966> qualcosa è saltato :D
<kephas_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<kephas> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cristian_c> kephas: ?
<simon86> buona sera a tutti posso fare una domanda?
<cristian_c> !domanda | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simon86> ok non mi si vede ubuntu center
<simon86> come si fa a sistemarlo
<cristian_c> simon86: apri un terminale
<simon86> ok
<cristian_c> simon86: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> !paste | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766190/
<simon86> https://postimg.org/image/pywesng9p/
<cristian_c> simon86: chiudi il software center
<simon86> chiuso
<cristian_c> simon86: e digita, nel terminale: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766217/
<simon86> niente da fare
<cristian_c> simon86: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<simon86> cristian_c scusa sono andato a mangiare
<cristian_c> no problem, manda pure il comando
<gigirock> simon86, che hai mangiato ?
<simon86> gamberoni
<simon86> :)
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766666/
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766666/
<Speiros> Ciao.  Spero che tutto è buono.
<Speiros> :)
<gigirock> simon86, ma playdeb.list alla fine lo hai aggiunto tu ?
<simon86> si per i giochi
<simon86> ma non funziona
<cristian_c> simon86: ok, ma hai fatto aggiornamenti di sistema?
<cristian_c> quando hai installato ubuntu?
<simon86> si
<simon86> ok funziona grazie ciao
<Guest9367> buonasera, chiedo a voi esperti se il comando "sudo shutdown" spenga il computer in maniera "brusca" (danneggiandolo) oppure no
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-01
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Auguri di buone feste e buon 2018
<lucatech> Ciao, qualcuno sa come eseguire il boot di ubuntu da chiavetta su compaq cq58?
<tizio> buona sera e buon anno
<tizio> posso chiedere se i probblemi a ubuntu 17 sono risolti?
<Carlin0> tizio, quali problemi ? e quale ubuntu ?
<tizio> dico
<tizio> 17.10
<Carlin0> quali problemi hai tizio
<tizio> avevo letto che dava probblemi su  lenovo
<tizio> sccome ho lenovo prima di rimettere ubuntu e 17.10
<tizio> voglio sapere se è tutto ok
<Carlin0> metti la 16.04 che è meglio
<tizio> in modo da usare il piu poco win
<tizio> ho capito
<tizio> Carlino0 ho anche un probblema
<tizio> ho scaricato lubuntu a 32 bit per un vecchio pc asus eeepc di mia nipote
<tizio> ma non parte installazione
<Carlin0> con che supporto tenti di installare usb o dvd ?
<tizio> unetbootin
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<tizio> intel atom  1.6 ghz e 1 gb di ram
<Carlin0> se prepari la chiavetta da win usa rufus , se la prepari da ubuntu usa creatore dischi di avvio
<tizio> ok scarico rufus
<tizio> cmq avevo  la 16.04 installata come e installato remix os
<tizio> ma dovevo riconnettere
<Carlin0> cos'è remix os ?
<tizio> non so come mai m cadeva
<tizio> e un proggetto che usa come base  la mamma di ubuntu e permette di installare tutte le app di android
<tizio> il creatore ha deciso di non sviluppare piu remix os
<Carlin0> tizio, è argomento offtopic qui si da supporto solo a software proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<tizio> scusa
<tizio> cmq  per mia nipote  ho scaricato rufus
<Carlin0> stacco a più tarsi forse ...
<tizio> metto nella pennetta usb iso lubuntu 16.04  che ho scaricato o la 17.10 ?
<tizio> asus eeepc intel atom 1 gb di ram
<ciao> hi
<ciao> ciao
<Wi> Ciao a tutti e Auguri di Buon Anno ....c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Wi> sto cercando di installare un software su ubuntu con il comando sudo dpkg -i nomefile.deb
<Wi> ma mi da errore dpkg-deb: error: `nome file.deb is not a debian format archive.....
<Wi> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> Wi, che  programma è?
<Wi> un' attimo forse lo sta installando
<Wi> risolto, grazie lo stesso
<maxpower> buonasera
<maxpower> esiste un comando alternativo a buon vecchio 'route' che restituisce l'hostname del gateway...?
<Carlin0> maxpower, intendi un comando che dall'ip ti dia l'host ?
<maxpower> route restituisce: gateway = dsl-route 'invece di' gateway = 192.168.1.1
<maxpower> esiste un altro comando che lo faccia...?
<maxpower> nel mio caso GATEWAY = home.telecomitalia.it
<maxpower> ma essendo ormai deprecato il comando 'route' chi lo sostituisce nelle nuove versioni di debian/ubuntu ?
<maxpower> è una domanda difficile?
<maxpower> qualcuno mi può dare una mano per favore... grazie
<maxpower> Carlin0 mi puoi aiutare per favore
<Carlin0> maxpower, se nessuno risponde vuol dire che nessuno sa
<maxpower> e che cazzo...!!
<vito59> Ciao ragazzi AUGURI...ho un problema di risoluzione video su pc samsung con scheda Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) HD ho solo 1024x768 avete soluzioni?
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-02
<Mr_Pan> 3
<Serbio> Salve a tutti e buon anno. Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? Ho un sistema lubuntu su di un portatile ma dall inizio non ha mai riconosciuto il touchoad, son costretto ad utilizzare sempre il mouse.
<Serbio> Come faccio per farlo riconoscere?
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, che portatile  ?
<Mr_Pan> e dovresti anche individuare il modello di touchpad
<Mr_Pan> ciao ...
<virtualizzo> Buon anno a tutti
<virtualizzo> Con un processore fx-6300, su Microsoft, non riesco a programmare su Android Studio perché sono sprovvisto del supporto di virtualizzazione VT-x or SVM. Su Ubuntu 16.04 la cosa cambia?
<virtualizzo> Forse la domanda è troppo complessa.
<virtualizzo> Ho aperto una discussione sul forum:
<virtualizzo> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=625780
<Carlin0> tratta di ubuntu virtualizzato ?
<virtualizzo> se scoprite qualcosa potete rispondere li. Un grazie per il vostro splendido supporto e nuovamente buon anno a tutti.
<virtualizzo> no no
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<virtualizzo> Ho Ubuntu 16.04 installato in dual boot con Windows 8.1
<Carlin0> virtualizzo, qui diamo supporto solo a software presente nei repo ufficiali
<virtualizzo> allora capovolgo la domanda
<virtualizzo> nei repo ufficiali c'è qualcosa di migliore rispetto ad android studio?
<virtualizzo> se devo cambiare chat non è un problema, fammi sapere...
<mannaggia> aiuto ragazzi, ho combinato un disastro!
<mannaggia> ho digitato questo
<mannaggia> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26307117/
<mannaggia> come posso risolvere?
<WalterVerra> Ciao e Buon anno a tutti, volevo chiedere a qualcuno se sa come si può cambiare un' immagine di un'icona di un programma in ubuntu-16.04.03
<WalterVerra> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<WalterVerra> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<WalterVerra> ad esempio Carlin0 che di solito è sempre piuttosto solerte? eheheh
<willy> salve, avrei bisogno di disinstallare ubuntu (installato mantenendo però windows 10), come posso fare?
<willy> chi mirisponde?
<fe3> ho un acer aspire one datato con 1 gb di ram e 160 gb di ddd  che sistema operativo mi consigliate di mettere ? Sto scaricando lubuntu , è la scelta migliore?
<alexxxxx> ciao raga
<alexxxxx> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con la scheda audio?
<alexxxxx> ho un file sorgente in c++
<alexxxxx> lo compilo ma non trova una libreria in sostanza
<alexxxxx> mi da errore e termina ovviamente la compilazione
<Carlin0> !chat | alexxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexxxxx> vado di la quindi..
<alexxxxx> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-03
<Vincy80> Salve, io ho un problema con il Wi-Fi
<aris> ciao a tutti non so come installare flash player su opera-stable versione 49.0.2725.64 con ubuntu 16.04.3 dato che non c'è la cartella plugin
<aris> in nessun percorso
<Mr_Pan> aris, qui sei OT cambia canale e passati in chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shez> salve a tutti
<Mr_Pan> shez, ciao
<CLASSIC95> USO UBUNTU 17.10 VOLEVO METTER I TEMI DI WINDWS95 E POSSIBILE ???
<shez> ho un problema, ricevo molti messaggi sul syslog come come questo: https://pastebin.com/am0PVCbm qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> CLASSIC95, puoi evitare di usare il maiuscolo .. equivale a gridare
<CLASSIC95> ok
<CLASSIC95> volevo metter i temi di windows 95 su ubuntu e possibile
<Mr_Pan> shez, hai provato a cercare su google non ho idea del tipo di errore
<Mr_Pan> CLASSIC95, https://askubuntu.com/questions/716049/how-to-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-95  qui la guida (inglese)
<CLASSIC95> ma si puo
<shez> si, è un bug che affliggeva delle versioni precedenti alla mia io uso ora la 17.10.
<shez> l'unica soluzione che e ho trovato è quella di aggiornare il sistema.
<shez> cosa che ho gia fatto
<Mr_Pan> shez, qui hai letto https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=784278
<CLASSIC95> si puo installare
<Mr_Pan> CLASSIC95, devi leggere la guida
<shez> come facciio a implementare: https://pastebin.com/R6Ae2GRP ?
<Mr_Pan> shez, dove ?   i non ho letto la guida su bugzilla ...
<shez> infatti, neanche io
<Mr_Pan> shez, e allora   ?
<shez> ho questo problema e non sono riuscito a risolvere, volevo sapere se ci sono guide o qualcuno ha avuto un problema simile che possa aiutarmi
<Willy> Salve a tutti,
<Willy> ho un problema con il bluetooth su ubuntu 17.10: il computer rilve il mio telefono ma non le mie nuove cuffie beats.
<Willy> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Willy> AIUTATEMI ... è da settimane ormai che sto impazzendo
<daniele_> ciaoragazzi, sono in mezzo ad una lotta impari
<daniele_> allora
<daniele_> sto cercando di installare ubuntu mini 17.10 su un portatile:
<Carlin0> ubuntu mini ?
<daniele_> hp dm1-1150sl
<daniele_> versione 32 bit
<Carlin0> che sarebbe ubuntu mini ?
<daniele_> la versione minimale di ubuntu
<Carlin0> mini iso vuoi dire ?
<daniele_> si
<daniele_> ubuntu con solo terminale
<daniele_> installo il sistema operativo
<Carlin0> si ma ubuntu alla fine sarà uguale agli altr , cambia solo il supporto di installazione
<daniele_> vi ma sei hai un 32 bit e dalla 17.10 non esiste più il 32 bit mi attacco?
<daniele_> cmq
<daniele_> installo l'os ma al riavvio non parte rimane lo schermo nero ed il cursore lampeggiante
<daniele_> mentre in vbox è un missile
<daniele_> può essere un problema di bootloader? che venga installato nel master boot?
<Carlin0> daniele_, nonn esiste la 32 bit di ubuntu che cmq per quel pc sarebbe troppo pesante ma ce la 32 bit di lubuntu
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.10/release/lubuntu-17.10-desktop-i386.iso
<daniele_> ma dai carlino la 17.04 gira come un missile
<daniele_> ma non voglio lubuntu
<Carlin0> ok come ti pare ...
<daniele_> voglio una versione minimale e poi mettere lo gnome flashback
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinguino81> ciao sono il pinguino uso ubuntu 17.10 ho un problema con un dvd udf mi dice impossibile montare cosa devo farfe
<pinguino81> mi aiutate
<alberto_> buonasera a tutti, posso chiedere una cosa semplice?
<alberto_> penso sia una sciocchezza ma sono alle prime armi
<alberto_> ho lanciato per sbaglio il comando chsh -s /bin/bash , ora quando apro il terminale come prima lettera trovo solo il simbolo del dollaro, prima avevo nome utente
<alberto_> anche se uso la freccia verso l'alto per scorrere i comandi già inseriti non funziona e scrive delle paretentesi ecc
<classic95> salve uso ubuntu 17.10 vorrei mettere il tema di wimdows 95 e possibile ??? mi dite
<lucio12> ciao sono nuovo di linux temo di acer commesso più di un errore nell'installazione
<classic95> ???
<lucio12> ciao sapreste come aiutarmi per un problema di installazione di partizioni con differenti sistemi operativi? grazie
<classic95> come si fa
<lucio12> ho installato windows ubuntu e os
<lucio12> al riavvio mi parte il rescue grub e non trova il filesystem
<Acn0w> classic95, puoi provare con Unity Tweak Tool :) non so se ci sia il tema win 95, ma è sempre un punto da dove partire
<classic95> ma posso avere il tema di windows 95 su ubuntu
<Acn0w> classic95, a quanto pare c'è questo per gnome https://goo.gl/mSLwUx
<classic95> ok come lo installo posso meterlo ?? mi dite
<Acn0w> prima installi gnome e poi c'è il gestore dei temi al suo interno per installare quello che vuoi. Ci son parecchie guide da cui partire da questo suggerimento https://goo.gl/QDKbgH
<lucio12> c'è qualcuno che sa aiutarmi nel problema che ho posto? grzie
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-04
<fabcri> buongiorno, ieri ho fatto gli aggiornamenti che il sistema 14.04 mi proponeva, sembrava che fosse andato stutto a buon fine. Questa mattina avviando il sistema il desktop grafico non si avvia. Posso pero' entrare su ALT+F1 come terminale.
<fabcri> Ho rinominato il file .Xauthority e riavviato ma nulla
<fabcri> mi potete aiutare ad aggiustare il login da desktop ?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabcri> da terminale funziona, e la rete pure. Si sarà guastato qualche pacchetto di gnome ?
<fabcri> dai log si puo' capire cosa non va benne all'avvio del desktop ?
<fabcri> nel log ho trovato qualcosa, /var/log/auth.log
<fabcri> gnome-keyring-deamon 1204 : couldn't set environment variable in sessio : then name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by anu .service files
<fabcri> che ne pensate ?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabcri> ho troppe cose nel pc e mi devo procurare la is per il ripristino. No esiste modo per sistemarlo da riga di comando, capendo il problema ?
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, leggi qua https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4761029
<Mr_Pan> son oin ufficio e non posso seguirti di +
<Mr_Pan> magari arriva qualche altra persona
<Mr_Pan> hai sk grafica dedicata?  se si al 90% hai problemi di driver non corretti (driver proprietari o open)
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, ma da terminale se provi ad avviare X (startx) che errore restituisce  ?
<Mr_Pan> copia errore e incolallo in paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> o meglio da termianle scrivi   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> installa e poi scrivi    startx | pstebinit
<Mr_Pan> installa e poi scrivi    startx | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> copia qui in chan il link che ti restituirá il comando
<fabcri> cavolo, non avevo visto il tuo post, ho fatto "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" e selezionato gdm, adesso il logi grafico no si avvia il terminale appare ma non da il tempo di scirvere login e password......
<fabcri> si ho scheda grafica nvidia dedicata
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, puoi passare al terminale premendo ctrl+alt + tast F1...2..3..     a scelta
<Mr_Pan> ctrl + alt + f7 torni al desktop grafico
<fabcri> non piu', se faccio CTRL+ALT+ F1 va nel termianle a catratteri, ma poi lo schermo da un refresh e cerca di andare in grafica. non da piu0' il tempo di accedere dal terminale
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<fabcri> ci sono riuscito
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, ma se avevi lightdm perche´ hai selezionato gdm  ?
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> cosa hai fatto  ?
<Carlin0> fabcri, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d risponde tante righe ?
<fabcri> allora : ho fato alt+f2 , il sistema tri da per circa 5 6 secondi la schermata a caratteri e poi cerca di andare in grafica , per cui ho digitato prima il login
<fabcri> e poi la password,.... molto velocemente.....
<Mr_Pan> e poi che e´successo  ?
<fabcri> asp
<fabcri> e entrato a cancelletto
<fabcri> ho rifatto la configurazione di sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm selezionando questa volta lightdm e sto riavviando
<fabcri> adesso si è riaperto il login grafico
<fabcri> siamo tornati allo stato iniziale, il login grafico non mi fa accedere dopo aver messo la password
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, infatti quello che ti chiedevo prima perche´avevi scelto gdm ... lightdm e´il predefinito
<fabcri> ma posso andare su ALT+F2
<Mr_Pan> sempre nel terminale vai ... si fio a F6
<fabcri> si
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, da terminale    sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> poi   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit      inscolla qui in chan il link
<fabcri> non si installa , mi dice che ci sono dipendenze non soddisfatte
<Carlin0> fabcri, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d risponde tante righe ?
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, secondo me hai fatto update ma avevi qualche ppa configurato nella sources.list
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> fabcri,     da terminale    ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<fabcri> asp
<fabcri> ls =
<Mr_Pan> ti restituisce tante righe  ?
<fabcri> si molte righe in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, ecco quelli sono tutti PPA la fonte di tutti i tuoi problemi
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<fabcri> li posso disattivare ?
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, prova ma credo che il danno sia bello che fatto o
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, li cancelli da dentro sources.list.d
<fabcri> forse è il driver della scheda video nvidia
<fabcri> tutto il contenuto della sources.list.d  lo sposto in altra cartella.
<Mr_Pan> poi    sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get -y upgrade       incroci le dita ... preghi... accendi un cero a Torvalds&Stallman
<fabcri> speriamo provo.....
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, il fatto che non installi neanche pastebinit indica seri problemi di dipendenze ... direi non risolvibili
<Mr_Pan> prova ma se non va dovrai ripristinare ...
<fabcri> lanciato
<fabcri> speriamo bene
<fabcri> fato
<fabcri> fatto
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, fatto  ?
<Mr_Pan> non ha aggiornato / instalalto nulla ?
<fabcri> si
<fabcri> ha finito sena errori
<fabcri> riavvio ??
<Mr_Pan> ma ha instalalto qualcosa  ?
<fabhriz> ciao a tutti, scusate ma non so se questo è il modo giusto, ho un problema con spegnimento che rimane bloccato sul mio pc con installato mint 18.3, sapete dove posso trovare aiuto? grazie
<Mr_Pan> si riavvia
<fabcri> allora, si ha cercato i link httpd//it.archive.ubuntu ......
<Mr_Pan> fabhriz, questo e´ il canale ufficiale di supporto a Ubuntu e derivate ufficiali e Min NON e´ una derivata ufficiale
<Mr_Pan> !mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<fabhriz> ah ok
<fabcri> riavvio ?
<Mr_Pan> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<fabcri> speriamo bene
<fabhriz> lubuntu può essere buona alternativa?
<fabcri> avviato ma niente.... stesso problema di prima
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, si certo
<Mr_Pan> fabhriz, si certo
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino | fabcri
<ubot-it> fabcri: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, unica via il rispritino ... ho esaurito i tentativi ...
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, e non hai /home separata copiala da qualche parte
<fabhriz> ok grazie provo quella allora e disinstallo mint
<Mr_Pan> fabhriz, ok
<fabcri> provo ti facico sapere
<fabcri> faccio sapere
<fabcri> intanto grazie del tuo aiuto
<Mr_Pan> prego fabcri
<fabcri> sto provando a fare un po di spazio e mettere qualcosa nel server centrale, poi come ultima cosa voglio provare a fare un apt-get -f install e vediamo cosa succede
<Mr_Pan> ok
<fabcri> iente, ma forse sto capendo
<fabcri> ci sei ancora ?
<fabcri> credo ci siano molti kernel installati , vorrei togliere i piu' vecchi
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, puoi toglire ipiu vecchi ma tanto non e´che interferiscono uno con l altro ...
<fabcri> apt-get purge "mio kernel"
<Mr_Pan> fabcri,  puoi procedere a mano oppure installare byobu
<Mr_Pan> !info byobu
<ubot-it> byobu (source: byobu): text window manager, shell multiplexer, integrated DevOps environment. In component main, is optional. Version 5.106-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 102 kB, installed size 639 kB
<Mr_Pan> poi dare il comando      sudo purge-old-kernles
<Mr_Pan> che cancellera i ivecchi kernels mantenendo l attuale e i due precedenti per sicurezza
<fabcri> ho capito, il disco parte di root è pieno e non si riesce piu' a installare pacchetti.
<fabcri> ho tolto i log
<fabcri> CI SEI
<fabcri> ci sei
<fabcri> ?
<Mr_Pan> 1CHI
<Mr_Pan> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<fabcri> fabcri
<fabcri> il problema è di spazio,
<fabcri> qualunque comando lancio con apt-get  esce la segnalazione disco pieno.
<fabcri> su / cosa posso iniziare a togliere ?
<fabcri> senza usare apt-get
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, se non liberi spazio o ridimensioni non vedo soluzione
<Mr_Pan> magari  /tmp vedi se e´ piena
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, ma come fai ad avere il disco pieno  ?
<fabcri> ho fatto un df -B G
<fabcri> son pochi ?
<fabcri> la root 3gb liberi
<Carlin0> metti df -h in pastebin
<fabcri> cosa vuoi sapere ?
<fabcri> la /run ha disponibile 798M
<fabcri> la / 2.9GB
<Carlin0> voglio vedere l'output
<fabcri> come lo passo ?
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> faso megli ocome detto oggi   sudo apt install pastebinit
<fabcri> si ma il pc ha solo in interfaccia  a caratteri e io crivo dal portatile
<fabcri> dimmi cosa ti serve in particolare e lo scrivo
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, no vogliamo vedeere output
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, sul pc ocn interfaccia
<fabcri> asp
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> poi
<sardonico> df -h | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> df -h | pastebinit
<sardonico> ops ;)
<Mr_Pan> e incolli qua in canale il link che ti restuisce
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, no probl
<fabcri> ok
<fabcri> asp
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabcri> fatto su paste
<fabcri> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1xzEYR1vcm
<fabcri> scusate
<Carlin0> ok ora fai vedere l'errore dove dice che manca spazio
<fabcri> asp
<fabcri> con apt-get -f install parte l'installazione, e richiede di confermare con S . L'errore esce dopo. per cui se faccio " apt-get -f install > mio " il file mio non contiene l'errore.
<Mr_Pan> Pa$$w0rd
<fabcri> anche con apt-get -f -y install
<Carlin0> in pastebin come prima intendevo
<fabcri> fatto
<fabcri> .
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, ??? e il link  ?
<Mr_Pan> fabcri, devi scrivere      sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit
<Carlin0> fabcri, in alternativa può andar bene anche una foto , purchè nitida
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<TripSitMe59445> Salve vorrei sapere quanto occupa Ubuntu mentre lo si scarica
<TripSitMe59445> Nel senso nella chiavetta
<fabcri> fabcri
<Financo> Ciao a tutti per installare xubuntu 16.04.3 sullo stesso disco partizionato con windows 10 valgono tutti i consigli come per ubuntu giusto?
<ieraldo> buonasera a tutti, ho scaricato xubuntu e non riesco a capire come usare il file MD5SUMS. Per piacere potete spiegarmelo?
<ieraldo> MD5SUMS non si apre e non riesco a vedere nulla
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-05
<esmeralda> buongiorno ho installato xubuntu 16.04.3 su un hd con windows 10 però xubuntu non si avvia, sono andata nelle impostazioni del uefi e non c'è xubuntu, cosa devo fare?
<kseola> ciao, sono un utilizzatore di ubuntu.
<kseola> 17.10
<kseola> Vorrei installareSkype in modo sicuro cio+ senza installare repository esterni
<Mr_Pan> kseola, skype non lo trovi nei repo ..
<kseola> Ho scaricato il programma dal sito
<kseola> ufficiale
<kseola> ma non so poi come farlo partire
<Mr_Pan> kseola, hai scaricato il file .deb ?
<Mr_Pan> cliccaci su e scegli isntalla
<Mr_Pan> clic destro
<kseola> sisi
<kseola> okay non so per quale ragione non mi apriva la finestra ubuntu software
<kseola> Grazie
<Peppe64> Ho ricevuto in revalo un portatile HP con sistema operativo free dos. Chiedo se è possibile connettersi alla rete e aprire pagweb. È possibile reperire i comandi per queste operazioni?
<Carlin0> !chat | Peppe64
<ubot-it> Peppe64: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matteo_Salvarani> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu server 17.10, ma non mi prende il nome utente e la password. come entro da root per poter creare nuovo utente e password?
<Guest62980> salve scusate uso xubuntu 14.04 lts la versione e rallentata la usa mia figlia di 8 anni ho ritenuto dovesse imparare ad usare un sistema operativo piu articolato
<Mr_Pan> Guest62980,  ? ?
<Guest62980> Mr_Pan, inoltre non riesco piu a navigare con crhomiun
<kod900> ciao a tutti ragazzi, riscontro un problema all avvio di xubuntu 17.10, in pratica dopo aver riformattato varie volte, ora all avvio del pc, mi da errore : "ubuntu boot failed" e efi dvd/cdrom (hl-dt-st dvdram gua0n) boot. PS non riesco piu ad accedere alle impostazioni  del bios,
<kod900> qualcuno ha suggerimenti?
<Mr_Pan> Guest62980, perche`  non nvighi  ?
<Mr_Pan> kod900, hai windows in dual boot  ?
<kod900> pps, dopo che clicco ok sugli rrori , riesco comunque ad avviarexubuntu, ma ad ogni avvio mi da questi errori.
<kod900> no
<kod900> solo xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> kod900, ma avvi dal dvd ?
<kod900> no, xub 17.10 è instllltto cm os primario
<kod900> e unico
<Mr_Pan> kod900, sembra che cerchi il dvd per fare il boot ...
<kod900> appena accendo, mi da : ubuntu boot failed, clicco ok, e poi efi dvd/cdrom (hl-dt-st dvdram gua0n) boot clicco ok e si avvia
<kod900> ma nn ho piu possibilità di accedere ale impo del bios, ho provato molti modi......
<Mr_Pan> kod900, quindi avvii dal dvd,,,
<Mr_Pan> kod900, hai il dvd inserito  ?
<kod900> no! l Os è gia installato
<kod900> questo errore me lo da ad ogni avvio
<kod900> non mi era mai successo in questi anni, dopo migliaiadi riformattazioni e installazionei sia dualboot win/linux , che solo linux
<Mr_Pan> kod900, hai installato in EFI ?   o legacy ?
<kod900> allora:
<Guest62980> Mr_Pan,mi da errori vari:crome mi dice che la versione che uso e vecchia, cromiun error, mozzila error pero si apre
<kod900> nei settaggi del bios, avevo messo legasy, e uefi first.
<kod900> poi ho installato xubuntu in efi
<kod900> da dvd
<Mr_Pan> kod900, se metti UEFI nel bios devi instalalre EFI da dvd ..
<Mr_Pan> secure boot disattivato dal bios kod900
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest62980> Mr_Pan, ecco: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<Mr_Pan> Guest62980, scusa aggiorna...
<Mr_Pan> Guest62980, firefox non si e´ chiuso correttamente ... e´rimasto tra i task attivi ...  killalo  a mano
<Mr_Pan> Guest62980, da terminale usa top per vedere il PID corrispondente a Firefox o megli oancora instalalti Htop
<Guest62980> Mr_Pan, grazie sono un po arrugginito
<kod900> Mr_pan non ti seguo.. devo riavviare mozilla? per chattare
<Guest62980> io qui avevo installato il kubuntu desktop
<Mr_Pan> kod900, rispondevo a Guest62980
<kod900> ah scusa xd
<kod900> xd
<Guest62980> Mr_Pan, non vado di fretta rispondi prima a kod900
<Mr_Pan> ho risposto ad entrambi ...
<kod900> Mr_Pan, che tu sappia, come posso risolvere questo errore? sopratutto perchè non mi fa più accedere alle impo del bios,
<Mr_Pan> metto sempre il nick davanti prima di rispondere ...
<kod900> cioè se devo reintallare il menu di boot lo da
<kod900> ma accedere alle impo non riesco piu :(
<Mr_Pan> kod900, come mai non accedi al bios ... non c entra nulla con OS ..
<kod900> vorrei capirlo anch io.. ma ti ho già detto gli errori che mi da
<Mr_Pan> kod900, individua qquale pulsante permette accesso a bios (del f.... ecc ecc)
<kod900> ps uso un lenovoG30-50
<Mr_Pan> riavvia e premi ripetutamente il pulsante in questione
<Mr_Pan> DEVI entrar enel bios
<kod900> il pulsante lo so, ma quendo clicco entra su bios settup, mi compare schermata nera con   _ che lampeggia
<kod900> dici che con un mezzo di boot repayr riuscirei a risolvere questo porblema?
<Mr_Pan> forse si
<kod900> che procedura consigli? quindi
<Mr_Pan> kod900, reinstall da tzero fai prima e ottienai una cosa piu pulita
<Mr_Pan> kod900, se non hai windows
<Mr_Pan> disattiva secure boot e metti legacy
<Mr_Pan> al posto di UEFI e vai tranquillo
<kod900> ho già reinstallato xubuntu sia 17.04 sia 17.10 da zero, sia in uefi mode sia in legasy, ma quest errore non vuol sapenre di andarsenene
<kod900> secur boot e già disattivato
<kod900> il fatto e che non riesco ad accedere a setup bios :(
<kod900> e a ogni  avvio mi da i due errori sopracitati...
<Mr_Pan> kod900, la copia che usi per instalalre e´ controlalta  ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<kod900> visto che col lenoovo x accedere al bios o menu eccc c e il tasto NOVO esterno, hai mica da suggerirmi qualche combinazione di tasti?
<kod900> si a copia è apposto
<kod900> si l avevo già controllata con md5 già da quando la scaricai
<kod900> e d è pulita
<kod900> r
<kod900> riassumendo, secondo te questi 2 errori quindi : ubuntu boot failed e efi dvd/cdrom (hl-dt-st dvdram gua0n) boot, all avvio del pc, a cosa potrebbero essere causati
<kod900> e, come potreei "ripristinare" il bios regolarmente, visto che non mi fa accedere alle opzioni di setting?
<Guest62980> se posso intromettermi ho avto gli stessi problemi con un lenovo
<kod900> intromettiti pure se hai consigli sn ben accetti
<Mr_Pan> kod900, quella serie Lenovo dovrebbe avere un piccolo pulsantino incassato
<kod900> accettati
<Mr_Pan> sopra la tastiera o di lato ...
<Mr_Pan> per accedere al bios
<kod900> lo so, è di lato accanto all entrata per il caricabatteria
<kod900> ho usato sempre quella
<Mr_Pan> kod900, e quindi  ?
<kod900> ma quando compare le opzioni a tendina , boot menu, bio setup, BIOS SEtup clicco ma non lo avvia
<kod900> bios setup intendo, che non mi fa accedere, quindi non posso controllare i parametri, tipo secur boot ecc, anche se li avevo disattivati..
<Mr_Pan> kod900, qua siamo OT ...
<Mr_Pan> hai fatto qualche bios update kod900
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kod900> Mr_Pan, che mmi consigli? riprovo a reintallare l Os da capo in legacy?
<kod900> no nessu  update!
<Mr_Pan> kod900, io direi di
<Mr_Pan> ma devi risolvere sta cosa del bios
<kod900> dimmi pure
<Mr_Pan> si reinstalla
<Nobushi> salve a tutti, sto provando ad aggiornare il mio ubuntu da terminale ma alla fine mi appare un messaggio dove mi avvisa che 8 pacchetti non aggiornati, è normale? https://pastebin.com/6W8J6Bhi
<kod900> ok
<kod900> mentre x risolvere la cosa del bios come posso muovermi? Mr_Pan
<kod900> w
<kod900> sai è la prima volta che mi succede( il prblema del bios) e sono molto confuso al riguardo, avendo già provato varie opzioni e reinstallazionii
<kod900> non ti chiedo la soluzione, bensì qualsiasi consiglio consono al problema..
<kod900> plss
<kod900> al problem del Bios intendo
<Mr_Pan> kod900, non la coonosco la soluzione ... mi sembr aimpossibile che non possa entrare a meno che tu non abbia fatto un update non andato a buon fine ... ma in teoria non si avvierebbe il pc ...
<Mr_Pan> kod900, stacca corrente batteria ... lasscialo cosi 5 minuti
<Mr_Pan> riavvia facendo partire il bios dall  apposito pulsante
<kod900> Mr_Pan grazie mille! ultima cosa, eventualmente potrei optare per delle soluzioni tipo boot repayr ecc? o magari qualcosa di piu specifico che tu sai?
<kod900> tipo avviare da live un repayr del bios, "se esiste"
<kod900> x correggere questa
<kod900> cosa
<Mr_Pan> kod900, non sdaprei di solito nn usdo quella roba li
<kod900> ok
<Mr_Pan> no i bios non "si riparano" con boot repair e simili
<kod900> ok, cmq toglimi la curiositò, con update del bios cosa intendi?
<kod900> forse magari avrò fatto qualche update da terminale che ha crashato qualcosa...
<kod900> chissà
<Mr_Pan> kod900, aggiornamento del bios ---  da versione x a versione y
<Mr_Pan> kod900, difficile quasi impossibile
<kod900> mmmm. come posso vedere se il mio bios è stato aggiornato? ce qualche forum specifico o basta che googlo un po?
<kod900> w
<kod900> rcmq ti ringrazio in anticipo x i tuoi consigli (:  proverò a optare a quello che mi hai consigliatoo!!
<kod900> ciao!!
<kod900> Mr_Pan!!
<kod900> w
<Mr_Pan> kod900, ciao
<Nobushi> non capisco perchè non si aggiornano, grazie
<Nobushi> https://pastebin.com/6W8J6Bhi
<Carlin0> Nobushi, sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Nobushi> come mai è necessario aggiornare con questo comando?
<Nobushi> aggiornamento effettuato
<Mr_Pan> nobushi perche´ sono componenti facenti parte della distrubuzione stessa (in questo caso driver video)
<Mr_Pan> e si aggiornano con dist-upgrade .. il normale upgrade non basta
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, sempre meglio farli entrambi
<Nobushi> ho capito, quindi devo aggiornare anche con dist?
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, male non gli fai ..
<Carlin0> serve dist-upgrade quando per aggiornare deve rimuovere altro
<Mr_Pan> si
<Nobushi> quindi con questo comando posso fare tutto
<Nobushi>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove
<Guest62980> non riesco nemmeno a fare un update del sistema, lhdd e un po dannegiato
<Mr_Pan> Guest62980, specifica "un po danneggiato..."
<Carlin0> Guest62980, cambia disco
<Mr_Pan> Guest62980, direi che al 99% i tuoi problemi provengano tutti da "quel disco un po danenggiato.."
<Guest62980> Carlin0, ma i sistemi ubuntu e vero che saltano i settori danneggiati dell hdd?
<Guest62980> Mr_Pan, infatti non ho insistito tanto
<Mr_Pan> Guest62980, se lo dicevi subito ... non insistevamo per niente ...
<Guest62980> si scusami mrpan, in realta era gia danneggiato prima che installassi xubuntu e questo nel 2014 essendo la versione 14.04
<Guest62980> posso chiudere con una domanda? avendo hdd danneggiato posso allocare il so, nelle parti non danneggiate?
<Mr_Pan>  Guest62980 non e´ consigliato
<Mr_Pan> ..
<Guest62980> Mr_Pan, grazie mille arrivederci
<Mr_Pan>  Guest62980 ciao
<Matteo_salvarani> ciao
<Matteo_salvarani> ho un problema con ubuntu server qualcuno piò aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Matteo_salvarani> ho installato ubuntu server su un vecchio portatile, li c'è una scheda di rete con wireless e cavo ethernet. sto cercando di collegarlo alla rete e seguendo varie guide online sono arrivato ad avere un ip (credo statico) e il ping al router funziona. se provo però a scaricare qualcosa da internet o a pingare il sito di ubuntu non mi si connette e n
<Matteo_salvarani> on capisco perché :(
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, hai ip statico e tutto il resto  ... netmask gateway
<Mr_Pan> route
<Mr_Pan> tutto configurato  ?
<Matteo_salvarani> si
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, pinghi il router   OK
<Carlin0> difficile aiutarti Matteo_salvarani non sappiamo cosa hai fatto realmente
<Mr_Pan> eh ...
<Matteo_salvarani> se c'è modo di impostare tutto come default per riprovare posso anche farlo
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/networking.html   buona lettura
<Matteo_salvarani> con il router mi dice 3 pacchetti inviati 3 ricevuti, ma se provo a fare il ping con www.ubuntu.com non va, anche con sudo apt-get update non riesce a connettersi
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, per un motivo che solo tu conosci non esci all esterno e´ chiaro
<Mr_Pan> a naso direi problemi di configurazione del gateway e problemi di routing
<Mr_Pan> leggi la guid ache ti ho linkato sopra
<Mr_Pan> poi se avrai ancora problemi ripassa qua
<Matteo_salvarani> da tutti gli altri dispositivi non ho problemi
<Matteo_salvarani> ok
<Matteo_salvarani> grazie in anticipo
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan inizio a non capire più nulla :O facendo ifconfig mi escono 2 dispositivi enp2s0 e lo, per configurare un ip statico ho seguito la guida che mi hai mandato ma ora non funziona nemmeno il ping al router. se dovessi reinstallare il sistema operativo riusciresti ad aiutarmi pare arrivare ad avere un ip statico?
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, enp2s0 e´ la tua schede di rete ethermnet    lo loopback non ti serve
<Mr_Pan> devi configurare quella
<Matteo_salvarani> infatti so che è ethernet, e volevo usare quella, nella cartella /etc/network/interfaces ho modificato tutto come detto dalla guida cambiando anche il nome da lo in enp2s0
<Matteo_salvarani> ma non va
<Matteo_salvarani> ed il comando "sudo ifup enp2s0" non lo trova
<Matteo_salvarani> e dopo un restart non c'è più enp2s0...
<Matteo_salvarani> credo di dover reinstallare tutto perché mi sa che ho fatto un bel disastro xD
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, la scheda e´down
<Matteo_salvarani> e come la rimetto up?
<Matteo_salvarani> ok, con "sudo ifconfig enp2s0 up" la ho messsa up ed è tornata in lista
<Matteo_salvarani> si è attivata ma ha perso tutti gli indirizzi
<Mr_Pan> mahttps://paste.ubuntu.com/26325843/     >>>  Sistema i vari ip con la tua rete ....
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, per la cronaca ifconfig e´ deprecato si usa IP adesso ... ma fa niente
<Matteo_salvarani> ip address? o ip e basta?
<Matteo_salvarani> ok visto
<Matteo_salvarani> per la disperazione le sto provando tutte, e ifconfig è quello che ho visto usare di più
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, hai visto il mio paste? ? ?
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, nel caso chiedi a gigige´lui quello ferrato i materia
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, prima di metterti a pasticciar esu un server dovresti studiare un po credo
<Matteo_salvarani> si, ma il file dove lo devo scrivere si resetta ogni volta
<Matteo_salvarani> Carlin0 sto cercando di connetterlo a internet, nulla di che
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, /etc/network/interfaces.conf       che si resetta!?!?!
<Mr_Pan> Mai manca interfaccia grafica...
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan no quello no, parlavo di un altro file
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, fermati!
<Matteo_salvarani> ok
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, evi copiare e aggiustare secondo la tua rete il paste che ti ho mandato
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, poi riavvii
<Mr_Pan> non devi fare altro
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, perchè appena installato non si connetteva ? metterci le mani sopra è altra cosa
<Matteo_salvarani> come lo copio se non è configurato per ssh perché non mi fa fare apt-get update
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, lo copi amanina ... ma che ne so io ...
<Matteo_salvarani> Carlin0 no non si connetteva
<Carlin0> come mai non ti fa fare update ?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, aspetta... non é in rwete ...
<Matteo_salvarani> Carlin0 perché non si connette ad internet
<gigirock> Salvarani era lo sponsor di Gimondi
<Matteo_salvarani> lol
<Carlin0> era salvareni
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ha cambiato la config di rete subito ed ha incasinato ... invece di lasciare i dhcp scaricarsi ssh e ttuto il resto .
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, buon lavoro
<orezesirnus> come faccio a connettermi a synIRC?
<Carlin0> !chat | chat
<ubot-it> chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan ho cominciato a metterci le mani perché non si connetteva a internet, altrimenti non avrei toccato nulla
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, allora il dhcp nella tua rete non va ...
<Mr_Pan> comunque fai questa cosa e poi si vede
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan non mi è chiaro cosa sia broadcast
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, come ultimo ottetto metti .254      ...
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan mhh, del broadcast? avevo già riavviato
<Mr_Pan> ...
<Matteo_salvarani> ...?
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, ma non riavviare puoi fare sudo service networking restart e vedere che succede
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan command not found
<Mr_Pan> Mr_Pan, ?
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Panok, scusa fail mio avevo sbagliato a scrivere. comunque dice failed
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, hai riavviato  ?    hhai fatto prove con ping   ?
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan dice failed to restart networking.service: Until networking.service not found
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ma a cosa s ?   io ti avevo detto di riavviar eil pc ...
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan eh, lo ho fatto
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, hai fatto ping  ?  prove  ?  qualcosa   ?
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan ping con router dice network is unreaceble
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, hai toppato qualcosa nella config di interfaces
<Mr_Pan> o la sk di rete non é  UP
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan mhh in effetti ifconfig non mi da la enp2s0
<Matteo_salvarani> Carlin0 server 17.10
<Mr_Pan> appunto ... metti up la sk di rete e riprova
<Mr_Pan> controlla prima con ifconfig
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, per un server meglio una lts come la 16.04
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan in ifconfig mi da la enp2s0 ma il ping con il router da lo stesso errore
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, fai ifconfig e lo incollki in paste per favore
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> devi riavviare dopo averla messa up
<Carlin0> come pasta senza rete ? lol
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan non sono sullo stesso pc, quindi non posso copiare e incollare, c'è modo di condividere immagini?
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, da terminale del pc ocn ubuntu server
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo ifdown <nome scheda>
<Mr_Pan> sudo ifup <nome scheda>
<Carlin0> !image | Matteo_salvarani
<ubot-it> Matteo_salvarani: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan fatto
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, nome scheda senza i segni <> ovviamente
<Mr_Pan> dove nome scheda sara´ il nome che il sistema assegna alla tua scheda di rete ... enp...qualcosa ..
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ifconfig la sk di reete risulta UP ?
<Mr_Pan> ha indirizzi ip assegnati  ?
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, quante schede ethernet ha quel server ( se e' un server )
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, e´ un portatile solo sk eth e lo ... niente wifi
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, una cosa per oggi ...
 * Mr_Pan stacca e va casa .. ciaoooooo
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan risulta ip ma non ha indirizzi, cmq il portatile ha anche il wireless
<Mr_Pan> non vedi una cosa tipo enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
<Mr_Pan>         inet 192.168.178.50  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan https://prnt.sc/hwfov7
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, perfetto all ostesso modo puoi mettere foto ddel file interfaces.conf   ?
<Matteo_salvarani> si
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, fai vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, si ora lo pasta
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan https://prnt.sc/hwfq2u
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ....
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan ??
<Carlin0> non è il comando che ti ho chiesto
<Carlin0> qui hai aperto il file
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, la tua rete e´ 192.168.1.x   giusto ?
<Matteo_salvarani> si
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, e il dns ... ?
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan eh, dove lo devo mettere? il dns ho lasciato quello mandato da te, altrimenti non so cosa mettere: 8.8.8.8??
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ma sdei qui in supporto ... chiedi ... cavolo!!!
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, metti indirizzo del router o 8.8.8.8
<Matteo_salvarani> lol
<Mr_Pan> ma quello e´il file /etc/network/interfaces.conf ?
<Matteo_salvarani> si
<Carlin0> conf ?
<Matteo_salvarani> si
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, haiil gateway a .245 ?
<Carlin0> [15:39:50] <Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, fai vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Carlin0> senza conf grazie
<Matteo_salvarani> gateway è il router? se è il router si lo ho a 245
<Mr_Pan> ok ...
<Mr_Pan> sistema il dns
<Mr_Pan> salva
<Mr_Pan> poi
<Matteo_salvarani> dns metto 8.8.8.8?
<Mr_Pan> sudo ifdown <sk rete>
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, si quantte votle llo devi chiedere
<Matteo_salvarani> Carlin0 https://prnt.sc/hwftmb
<Mr_Pan> sudo ifupo <sk rete>
<Matteo_salvarani> se mi dici si non lo chiedo più, broadcast cosa è?
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan sudo ifdown enp2s0 non va, dice che non esiste il comando
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, lo hai dato prima
<Matteo_salvarani> no, non adava
<Matteo_salvarani> e ho fatto sudo ifcondig enp2s0 up
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, vai ifconfig ...
<Matteo_salvarani> ifconfig*
<Matteo_salvarani> fatto
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan fatto ma non ha ancora un ip
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, dove lo hai preso quel 245 del gateway ?
<gigirock> ifdown adesso si chiama ip mi pare .....
<Carlin0> sicuro che non sia 254 ?
<Carlin0> mahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Matteo_salvarani> se dal mio pc su chrome metto 192.168.1.245 si collega al modem
<Carlin0> 245 o 254 ?
<Matteo_salvarani> dislessico di merda che sono -_-
<Carlin0> ecco ci avrei giurato
<Carlin0> i router sono 0 o 1 o 254
<Matteo_salvarani> lol
<Matteo_salvarani> non è cambiato nulla
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, e il file da modificar eè quello senza conf finale
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, facendo cosa non e' cambiato nulla ?
<Carlin0>  cioè /etc/network/interfaces
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan mi ha fatto modificare quello con conf
<Carlin0> ha toppato capita eh
<Carlin0> a tutti
<Matteo_salvarani> ho messo il gateway giusto ma cmq la sk non ha un ip
<Carlin0> a me + degli altri
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ho sbagliaato nella confusione
<Carlin0> per na volta ho raggione :P
<Mr_Pan> il file interfaces non ha estensione .conf ...
<Mr_Pan> Carqprosegui tu pre favore io so sfinito ...
<Mr_Pan> :D
<Matteo_salvarani> lol xD beh quello lo avevo gia configurato guardando la guida, ma è leggermente diverso
<Matteo_salvarani> il .conf lo lascio o devo toglierlo
<Mr_Pan> cancellalo
<Matteo_salvarani> Carlin0 fatto, ho sistemato il file senza conf
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ce fai veder eil file
<Matteo_salvarani> Carlin0 ho anche spento e riacceso la scheda
<Matteo_salvarani> ok ok
<Mr_Pan> pinga il router?
<Matteo_salvarani> https://prnt.sc/hwg19y
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan solito errore
<Mr_Pan> quale soolito errore  ?
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan connect: network is unreachable
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan e la scheda non ha un ip
<Carlin0> manca una riga
<Matteo_salvarani> quale
<Carlin0> auto enp2s0 ← a inizio file
<Mr_Pan> no altrimenti si setta in dhcp ..
<Carlin0> no Mr_Pan
<gigirock> infatti prima c'erano tutte e due sia static che auto
<Carlin0> attiva solo l'interfaccia
<Mr_Pan> CNO HAI RAGIONE TU
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0,
<Mr_Pan> opss
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, con sto cellulare cinese fai pena a scrivere
<Mr_Pan> scrivo dal desktop dell ufficio ...
<Mr_Pan> con la tastiera crucca
<gigirock> cinese pure quello
<Matteo_salvarani> https://prnt.sc/hwg3jl
<Mr_Pan> riavvia la sk di rete
<Matteo_salvarani> fatto
<Mr_Pan> ...
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, non posso venire io li a fare ping e altre prove ...
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: le stavo facendo, e la scheda non ha ip e il ping da errore
<Carlin0> Matteo_salvarani, ma è connesso via cavo ?
<Matteo_salvarani> si
<Matteo_salvarani> Carlin0: e dalla lucina accesa anche il wifi è acceso
<Matteo_salvarani> che stress. se reinstall ubuntu server forse si sitema quache casino che ho fatto, poi da li metti l'ip statico come mi dite voi
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ma la sk di rete l hai mandata prima down e poi up  ?
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: si
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26326135/       metti questo dentro interfaces al posto di quello che hai
<Mr_Pan> salva
<Mr_Pan> riavvia la sk
<Mr_Pan> se non va ... pace
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, fai una cosa riavvia il pc direttamente una volta fatta la modifica a interfaces
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, poi ci dici cosa risponde : sudo /etc/init.d/networking status
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: niente da fare, non pende un ip e non pinga, l'unico modo è metterlo manualmente con un comando
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock: ?? che devo fare?
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, poi dai  : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart e vai in dmesg a vedere che e' successo
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, con cosa editi il file interfaces ?
<Matteo_salvarani> sudo vi
<gigirock> mmmhh sotto ci sono una fila di caratteri , 6 sicuro che il file finisce con l'ultima riga che hai scritto ?
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock:  con sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart mi da command not found, provo a fare sudo restart /etc/init.d/networking
<Matteo_salvarani> si, non mi fa andare più giù di così
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, vai a vedere cosa trovi in /etc/init.d/ perche' se non c'e' networking... non so cosa siamo qui a fare
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock: il comando che mi hai dato prima non va
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, mi dici cosa trovi sotto /etc/init.d/n* ?
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock: non c'è nulla in quel file con la n
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock: c'è una lista di cose scritte in blu ma networking non c'è
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, prendi la chiavetta e reinstalla chissa' cosa hai combinato su quel pc, ma quando installi fai in maniera che wifi sia spento... e che la rete sia configurata gia' all'installazione se devi scegliete un ip assicurati che sia 'libero'
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock: esatto xD
<ubuntuxever> ragazzi ho un problema con lo scanner epson xp245 la stampante funziona senza problemi. scanner parte ma non salva il file con iscan. ho xubuntu 16.04 32bit
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock: mi ricordo che all'inizio mi parlava della rete ma non sapendo cosa scieglere ho messo che ci avrei pernsato in seguito
<ubuntuxever> ho provato ad installare anche xsane ma non lo riconosce. prima con una stampante hp non avevo problemi
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, non hai il servizio di rete instalalto ....
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, riparti da capo dammi retta
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock:  Mr_Pan https://prnt.sc/hwgeje che metto??
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: sto reinstallando ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, la prima voce enp
<ubuntuxever> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | ubuntuxever
<ubot-it> ubuntuxever: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigirock> !qualcuno | ubuntuxever
<ubuntuxever> ho un problema con lo scanner epson xp245 la stampante funziona senza problemi. scanner parte ma non salva il file con iscan. ho xubuntu 16.04 32bit ho provato ad installare anche xsane ma non lo riconosce. prima con una stampante hp non avevo problemi
<gigirock> ubuntuxever, la stampante e' collegata via usb ?
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock:  Mr_Pan https://prnt.sc/hwgfpv che devo scrivere? il nome della macchina?
<ubuntuxever> si si via usb
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, si il nome che vuoi dare alla machcia
<cod900> ciao a tutti! ho già scritto stamani con Mr_Pan cercando di risolvere il mio problemaa che purtroppo non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere allora riassumo: ieri ho reinstallato x la miliardesima volta xxubuntu 17.04, alla fine l installazione cioè quando dice "riavvia per completare installazione non andava quindi, ho forzato l arresto" ma cmq il mi
<cod900> o problema e che all' avvio mi da 2 errori " ubuntu boot failed" e EFI DVD/CDROM (HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GUA0N), ma in sostanza il problema piu importante e che non riesco piu ad accedere al bios, cioè al bios setup, ho provato svariti modi ma nulla, ho un lenovo portatile G50-30. quindi sia dal tastino esterno "accanto al atacco per il caricabtteria" e a
<cod900> nche premendo FN f1. mi da il menu a tendida, boot menu ecc, ma se clicco bios setup nada.. qualcuno può darmi una mano? se necessario posso inviare gli fatti col cell.. grazie in anticipo!!!
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: gigirock https://prnt.sc/hwgh84 prima mettevo "usa l'intero disco," va bene?
<cod900> ps. il sistema dopo che compiono qusti errori iniziali, si avvia normalmente e fungee, ma avendo necessita di entrare nel bios capite la mia  preoccupazione
<Matteo_salvarani> cod900: avevo notato che su levono la versione 17.10 dava problemi, e consigliavano la 16
<cod900> anche installando altre distro versioni, purtroppo persiste quest errore d ieri..
<cod900> se volete mando screen via pastbin
<gigirock> cod900, ma nel boot menu non c'e' 'setup' ?
<cod900> si, c'è bios setup che se ci clicco mi da schermata nere col tastino  " _   " in altro a sx
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: hai visto la foto?
<cod900> mando gli screen con pastebin ok? così riesco a spiegarmi meglio
<cod900> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8qZ0BoRPCZ
<cod900> spero si vedano
<gigirock> cod900, i lenovo hanno un problema con quella versione di ubuntu
<cod900> quindi ome psso muovermi?
<cod900> mi da sempre questi 2 er " ubuntu boot failed" e EFI DVD/CDROM (HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GUA0N)
<cod900> poi l os si avvia e funge
<cod900> ma nn riesco  + ad acceder al bios :(
<cod900> cioè al bios setup
<lotuspsychje> test
<Mr_Pan> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> jk^: try talk
<Mr_Pan> !italiano | lotuspsychje
<ubot-it> lotuspsychje: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Pan: im testing for jk^  here he cant send to channel
<Mr_Pan> lotuspsychje, i know ... heś muted
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cod900> con pastebin  ho provato a caricare i file screen jpg ma non ci capisco come inviarli in maniera che li vediate al fine di farvi un idea raga ....
<Mr_Pan> cod900, fai foto con il cell e le mandi da li
<gigirock> !image | cod900
<ubot-it> cod900: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cod900> ok
<gigirock> Matteo_salvarani, si fai tutto il disco
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock: lo ho fatto, ora sta finendo di installarsi
<cod900> http://prntscr.com/hwgnh5
<cod900> primo errore all avvio
<cod900> http://prntscr.com/hwgnvl secondo errore di avvio
<cod900> 1 atttimo che invio il boot menu
<cod900> boot menu http://prntscr.com/hwgoes
<gigirock> cod900, hai letto il link che ti ho inviato ?
<cod900> sorry,
<cod900> ora o leggo
<cod900> *lo leggo
<Mr_Pan> cod avvia da disk legacy (s ehai instalalto tutto legacy come detto stamattina)
<Mr_Pan> cod900,
<cod900> Mr_Pan, allo che ricordo, ho settato : secure boot disable, legacy support anzi chè fast boot ,e uefi first,
<Mr_Pan> come uefi first no
<Matteo_salvarani> gigirock: Mr_Pan ho finito di reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> se hai tutot legacy metti legacy firsdt
<Mr_Pan> cod900, altrimenti ti va a cercare il disco uefi con relativa install ...
<Mr_Pan> devi far partire hasd disk legacy st.--.---
<cod900> il fatto e che non riesco ad accedere al setup bios
<cod900> 1 secondo che invio altro screen,
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ma ti ha chiesto i paramentri dellask di rete  ?
<cod900> http://prntscr.com/hwgr5w
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: no, ma ora ha un ip, ho fatto ifconfig e gli ha dato un ip
<Mr_Pan> vabbe
<cod900> se clicco su bios setup, mi da questa:
<cod900> http://prntscr.com/hwgrgi
<cod900> raga scusat la goffagine, ma è la prima volta in vita mia che mi si preneta un problema così..
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: gigirock ping con router e sito online completato con successo :D
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, bene chissa prima che casini avevi fatto ...
<Matteo_salvarani> ora devo mettere ip statico, ma mi sa che lo faccio stasera così controllo anche che l'ip 1.15 sia libero
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan:  xD bah, ho scasinato un bel po
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, quindi non sapevio manco se era libero ...
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, ma dai ...
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan:  il 15 lo tenevo per un raspberry che ora ho tolto, quindi sono sicuro che sia libero...
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: ma controllare non fa male
<Matteo_salvarani> Mr_Pan: se volessi metterlo statico cosa devo modificare?
<Mr_Pan> mATI AVEVO DFATO LA GUIDA :::
<Mr_Pan> opss
<Mr_Pan> Matteo_salvarani, googla ubuntu ip statico
<Mr_Pan> !network
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'network'
<cod900> Mr_Pan, anche avviando da disk legacy, come nello screen inviato, il so si avvia e funge, ma il problema e che non riesco in enssuna maniera ad enrare in bios setup, ho provato anche system recory e le varie voci e opzioni ma nada.. comunque onde evitare frintendimenti, dici di avviare il sitema da disk legacy? o "reinstallare"?
<Matteo_salvarani> persa nella lunga lista di link
<cod900> gigirock ho letto il link che mi hai inviato, ma quindi, dovrei optare per un ipotetica resettazione del bios? o magari reinstallando xubuntu 17.10 o altra versione " anche precedente riesco a risolvere?" magari con qualch tool di recovery? :*(
<gigirock> cod900, al momento che io sappia non c'e' soluzione ma non ho un lenovo e nn ho una risposta sicura.....
<cod900> mmm, cosa mi consigli in merito al fatto che non riesco ad accedere al setup biob quindi?
<cod900> :/
<gigirock> cod900, non lo so
<cod900> potrebbe essere mica un errore di bootloader?
<cod900> sennò provo a reinstallare un altra versione e vedere un po una scorciatoia da tastiera per riuscire ad accere al setup
<cod900> che dici?
<cod900> raga, riassumendo, se reinstallo tutto, Reinstallo  da EFI DVD/CDROM O legacy cdrom?
<gigirock> cod900, e' un problema di ubuntu che corrompe il bios .....
<cod900> gigirock , quindi mi rassegno o riprovo?
<cod900> cioè, avendo il bios corroto, come dici, posso averne conseguenze che tu sappia?
<gigirock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 cod900 qui c'e' una soluzione ma ti avviso che e' cosa per gente esperta.....
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cod900> grazie gigirock, se riesco provo questa soluzione da te inviatomi.. anche see...
<cod900> comunque ultima cosa:
<cod900> il fatto di cliccare 2 volte agli errori di avvio non è alla fine un problema, ma reinstallando o meno altre versioni, con questo bug che mi ritroo al bios, posso avere conseguenze? "di qualsiasi tipo intendo" che tu sappia?!
<gigirock> cod900, certo non puoi modificare il bios e quindi non puoi cambiare configurazione del pc, magari per win avrai qualche problema
<cod900> non uso win fortunamente :P
<cod900> winzz a parte quindi posso andare tranquillo dici? ^^^
<cod900> beh, non altre domande, a parte se ci fosse possibilità di resettare il bios, quindi vi ringrazio e ti ringrazio " gigirock" per l aiuto ricevuto, e proverò la soluione che definisci quasi impossible xd.. grazie di cuore
<cod900> raga!!
<cod900> ciao!!
<cod900> w
<Maurizio70> Salve, ho appena installato e aggiornato Ubuntu la versione LTS a 32bit, su PackardBell Etna-GM..... ma il wifi devo attivarlo molte volte per poterlo accendere.....
<Maurizio70> col comando da terminale lshw (mi pare), mi ha dato wifi Link 5100
<Maurizio70> ci sono dei driver dedicati da scaricare?
<Maurizio70> o magari devo tipo resettare il modem? non ricordo esattamente i comandi da terminale per poter eseguire questa operazione....
<Maurizio70> scusate non modem
<Maurizio70> ma modulo wifi del pc
<versilia> la cartella .thunderbird su partizione NTFS che permessi ha? come faccio a dare a tutti permesso di lettura e scrittura?
<versilia> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> il flesysten NTFS non supporta i permessi
<versilia> lo sapevo ma volevo capire
<versilia> cioè ho problemi con thunderbird quindi volevo capire se il problema è che non accede bene ai file in quella cartella
<versilia> non si chiamano permessi ma il meccanismo è simile, giusto?
<Carlin0> se thunderbird è su ubuntu non dovrebbe essere su ntfs
<Carlin0> se non è su ubuntu sei offtopic
<versilia> ha sempre funzionato
<versilia> thunderbird su ubuntu e su ntfs il file delle email
<versilia> thunderbird gira su ubuntu
<versilia> ma ho un problema sul file di riepilogo che è su ntfs
<Carlin0> quei file dovrebbero essere nella home , quindi non su ntfs
<Carlin0> ntfs non è filsystem linux è windows
<versilia> ma non è un forum su thunderbird.. la domanda è : come cambio la possibilità di scrivere sulla cartella .thunderbird che è su ntfs da ubuntu?
<versilia> Carlin0: non sei convinto di quello che scrivo?
<Carlin0> versilia, sei italiano ?
<Carlin0> [23:00:36] <Carlin0> il flesysten NTFS non supporta i permessi
<versilia> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26328281/
<versilia> Carlin0: io non capirò l'italiano ma la wiki è proprio scritta a cazzo
<Carlin0> preditela col gruppo documentazione e cerca di usare un linguaggio pulito qui per favore
<versilia> ma sai rispondere alla domanda?
<versilia> voglio assegnare a tutti gli utenti i permessi di accesso in scrittura e lettura alla partizione FAT come scritto nella wiki
<versilia> vabbe ciao
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-06
<pyton168> salve qualcuno sa come impostare una password di sicurezza per accedere al terminale senza usare gli user ???
<Mr_Pan> pyton168, in italianocorente che significa quello cha hai scritto ?
<Mr_Pan> pyton168, scheryi a parte ,, che significa senza usare gli utenti  ?
<pyton168> esempio adduser creare un secondo utente , voglio un modo per mantenere mio fratello fuori dal terminale che mi fa casini
<pyton168> scusate so che è una richiesta strana ma essendo il pc di famiglia sarebbe un disastro...
<Mr_Pan> pyton168, crea un secondo utente senza metterlo nel gruppo sudoers
<Mr_Pan> cosi non potra' loggarsi con permessi admin
<pyton168> ok penso farò così infatti... ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<stony> buongiorno! ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 17.10, ho installato un web server di livello domestico, dopo aver configurato la rete con il nuovo sistema ho aggiunto fail2ban e psad, non riesco piu a connettermi digitando il nome host ma solo l'indirizzo ip! potete aiutarmi?
<stony> la cosa strana che dopo un riavvio inizialmente tutto sembra funzionare bene digito il nome host e si apre la pagina, dopo poco pero non si apre piu dando un errore di nome non risolto!
<scott78> buongiorno , ho un poroblema con Xubuntu 16.04 quando faccio gli aggiornamenti
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26332559/
<scott78> chi mi può aiutare?
<scott78> c siete?
<scott78> c'è qualcuno?
<scott78> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<scott78> chi mi può aiutare ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 quando faccio gli aggiornamenti da terminale
<scott78> chi mi può aiutare
<scott78> ci siete
<Alessandro0000> Buonasera, ho un semplicissimo problema su un portatile, ho avviato ubuntu in live per poi installarlo ma nell'applicazione "dischi" ci viene scritto che il disco potrebbe guastarsi presto, è snello stato del disco grosso in rosso, è l'hard disk rotto?
<Alessandro0000> *è scritto nello stato
<Alessandro0000> Gradisco risposta. Grazie
<simon86> buona sera ho un probblema con xubuntu nn mi parte software
<Fededs> Buonasera, sto cercando aiuto per attivare un driver grafico, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<peppe_>  irc://irc.openjoke.org/A-R-E-S
<gino> ciao a tutti.....
<gino> volevo una info
<gino> ho scaricato da un pc con windows ubuntu e adesso ho scaricato anche rufus per creare una chiavetta usb avviabile
<gino> volevo sapere se devo crearla in NTF
<gino> grazie
<AndreaXx> Ciao a tutti.
<AndreaXx> Sto riscontrando un problema con libparted (Ubuntu 16.04), qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-07
<WebWal> Ciao a tutti e buona domenica. V9levo chiedere se c9nnettersi ad internet tramite cavo ethrnet può considerarsi più sicuro rispetto all'uso del wifi.
<WebWal> ..
<gigirock> WebWal: direi che e' lo stesso visto che passi comunque da un modem/router... poi dopo la tua interfaccia di rete c'e' un firewall
<gigirock> + pericoloso e' usare le reti tipo tethering o altro che di solito hanno poche protezioni.....
<WebWal> Perchè come credo abbiate già notato le altre volte che ho scritto sono un po "intrippato" dal fatto che all' inizio del primo avbio di ubuntu non c'è abilitato nenache il firewall ufw
<gigirock> WebWal: mettiamoci l'anima in pace, se ci si vuole connettere con il resto del mondo....si corre il rischio
<gigirock> WebWal: ok ma adesso puoi abilitare tutti i fw che vuoi
<WebWal> Allora finisco per sbrigarmi ad attivarlo e ad installare clamav e sophos
<WebWal> Pensando che meno tempo rimango protetto e meno rischi corro per la sicurezza su ubuntu
<WebWal> Può sembrare un po scema come.cosa ma mi ci sto incastrando come un pivello.
<WebWal> Considerate che installo cose che ritengo sicure, non scqruco da siti strani e non cerco cose strane in rete. Pwr quqnto possa essere un esordiente in ubuntu conosco il buon senso
<WebWal> e cerco di usare quello
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giorgio> ciao a tutti sto impazzendo con photorec
<giorgio> qualcuno conosce le impostazioni per recuperare un file che contiene una determinata stringa?
<elioelestolieser> buonasera a tutti. ho l'hard disk partizionato con ubuntu 16.04.3 da una parte e windows 10 nell'altra. Ho gli ultimi due aggiornamenti del kernel 4,4 installati e presenti nel grub, però quando tento l'accesso ad ubuntu, con entrambi il sistema va in kernel panic. Con windows invece non ho problemi. Mi aiutate per piacere?
<elioelestolieser> cè un orario in cui rispondete alle domande?
<Claus> salve
<Claus> qualche anima buona potrebbe darmi un aiuto con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !aiuto | Claus
<ubot-it> Claus: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Claus> Qualcuno sa come bootare una usb con il file iso di windows 10 da ubuntu?
<Carlin0> Claus, la tua richiesta non riguarda ubuntu ma windows direi
<Carlin0> !windows | Claus
<ubot-it> Claus: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Claus> si ma è da 15 giorni che contatto personale asus, windows etc etc...
<Claus> perchè il mio pc presentava problemi con windows e per provare a risolvere volevo mettere ubuntu...scusate se ho sbagliato sezione, sono nuovo
<Claus> quindi vado su ##windows?
<Claus> @ubot-it: sei un bot davvero o sei una persona?
<Mr_Pan> Claus, ubot-it e' un bot appunto ...
<Claus> XD era una prova
<Claus> lol
<Claus> LOL
<Claus> :LOL
<Claus> come si accede all'emoticon?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Claus> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PORCODDIO> PORCODDIO
<bryan72> buona sera a tutti
<bryan72> ho un problema nel pair con una tastiera bluetooth
<bryan72> in pratica il sistema la vede , la riconosce , ma quando cerco di eseguire il pair mi da autenticazione fallita
<bryan72> aiutini ?
<dextm80> ciao
<bryan72> buona sera raga , cerco un aiutino riguardo bluetooth con ubuntu
<bryan72> in sostanza non riesco ad eseguire il pair
<bryan72> il sistema la vede la riconosce ma quando mi chiede di digitare il pin sulla tastiera bluetooth non succede nulla e dopo poco mi da autenticazione fallita
<Carlin0> bryan72, difficilmente riuscirai a fare andare quella tastiera su linux
<bryan72> Carlin0: perche ?
<bryan72> Carlin0: su ubuntu 14 andava e senza problemi
<bryan72> Carlin0: la cosa strana che su google vedo molte guida con dei comandi da terminale bluez
<bryan72> dal mio terminale mi da comando non trovato
<Serbio> Salve a tutti ragazzi, qualcuno mi riesce ad aiutare ad installare i driver del touchpad del mio portatile su cui ho installato lubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-31
<nuovain> Buongiorno a tutti
<nuovain> Ho bisogno della vostra mano su una configurazione di apache
<nuovain> Ho configurato un bridge tra due eth nic e tramite iptables reindirizzo tutto il traffico al server apache
<nuovain> Il virtual host è configurato per agire da forward proxy
<nuovain> L'unico mio problema è che qualsiasi pagina io apra mi visualizza un sito vecchio che avevo sul computer che fa da bridge, in poche parole non agisce da proxy ma da server normale
<nuovain> Mi potete aiutare?
<skela> buonasera e buon anno a tutti. se qualcuno è al pc e non ha niente da fare potrebbe aiutarmi? ho una scheda dedicata nvidia e non riesco più ad aprire nvidia x server :S
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-01
<Janvitus> buon anno
<kalce> buonasera a tutti
<kalce> e buon inizio anno
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-02
<Giovann977> Salve
<Giovann977> Per istallare ubuntu devo spostare il file iso normalmente su una chiavetta USB e avviare da BIOS?
<EliasUbuntu18> Salve ho installato XAMPP su Ubuntu 18.04 e mi da questo errore quando accedo a phpmyadmin
<EliasUbuntu18> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1XRk2n6WI5
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-03
<cianotigre> Buongiorno a tutti
<Cianotigre> Buongiorno a tutti.
<nisor> buongiorno a tutti il mio ubuntu si rifiuta da mesi di aggiornarsi
<nisor> ho provato dal centro software e dando i comadi upgrade e update su terminale ma niente
<Carlin0> nisor, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<nisor> 17.04
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto , per questo non si aggiorna
<nisor> suggerisci di usare una USB di installazione?
<Carlin0> eh installa una LTS almeno sei a posto per 5 anni , la 17.04 aveva solo 9 mesi di supporto
<Carlin0> la 18.04 è LTS
<nisor> ok. ottimo suggerimento. se installo da usb rischio di perdere la ripartizione con windows?
<Carlin0> se sovrascrivi solo la precedente installazione di ubuntu no , se invece gli dici di usare tutto il disco si , devi fare attenzione a cosa fai
<nisor> ok proverò a vedere come si fa. è la prima volta che uso questo metodo. grazie!
<Carlin0> fai prima un backup de dati per sicurezza
<nisor> certo :-)
<Livio77> Buongiorno, ho un problema con il cambiamento del modem.
<Livio77> Qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<Livio77> Praticamente ho cambiato il modem, e quando vado ad inserire la nuova password non mi accetta tutti i caratteri, più precisamente accetta fino ad un certo numero di lettere e di numeri e poi si blocca.
<Livio77> Ciao a tutti qualcuno mi aiuta???
<Livio77> Perchè non mi risponde nessuno???
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Livio77
<ubot-it> Livio77: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Livio77> ok grazie
<Livio77> ho cambiato il modem, e quando tento di collegarmi al wifi mi chiede la password; quando vado per inserirla, mi accetta solo fino  ad un tot di caratteri.
<Livio77> la password è di 25 caratteri e lui me ne accetta solo 19.
<Carlin0> Livio77, hai provato a cancellare la precedente conf e  ricrearla ?
<Livio77> si, ho cancellato tutto e ripartito da zero, ma il problema persiste.
<Carlin0> che ubuntu usi ?
<Livio77> ubuntu 17.10??? non lo so di preciso; scusa.
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> e vedi cosa esce
<Livio77> per terminale cosa intendi di preciso ???
<Livio77> trovato
<Livio77> esce: ubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> la 17.10 è fuori supporto da luglio 2018 quindi per prima cosa dovresti aggiornare versione
<Livio77> ho provato ma mi da dei problemi. ci riprovo e ti dico.
<Carlin0> scarica una iso della 18.04 e reinstalla ... ora devo andare
<Livio77> ok grazie mille
<Livio77> è normale che durante l'aggiornamento per scaricare i nuovi pacchetti si blocchi per 20 minuti???
<Livio77> Ragazzi mi hanno staccato la corrente durante l'aggiornamento
<Livio77> sono spacciato???  ho aperto ubuntu con una vecchia versione... come faccio a recuperare tutto?
<MisterAnt> Buonasera a tutti e buon anno
<MisterAnt> Qualche anima pia che mi aiuta ad installare Ubuntu su un laptop DELL nuovo ?
<MisterAnt> Sono bloccato sulla schermata "Tipo d'Installazione" e non ho nessun altra opzione...se faccio +/-/Modifica crash l'installer -.-
<enzotib> MisterAnt, tipo di installazione? ma che versione di Ubuntu stai usando?
<MisterAnt> Installazione normale..sto provando ad installare la 18.10
<MisterAnt> Il pc ha il maledetto BIOS UEFI che odio
<MisterAnt> Ho disabilitato secureBoot e abilitato legacy ROMs da BIOS
<MisterAnt> Ho flashato correttamente la Live su USB e parte..ma mi bloccoo nel punto che ho descritt
<Carlin0> !installazione | Frank1274
<ubot-it> Frank1274: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Frank1274> Grazie Carlin0
<tecnopado> carlin0 sempr fisso qua ank dopo 4 anni
<tecnopado> dioboia
<tecnopado> bahh byebye
<Frank1274> quit
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-04
<kOoLiNuS> Ciao ! Ho una piccola rogna con un serverino aggiornato con `do-release-upgrade` da 16.04 alla 18.04
<kOoLiNuS> `You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.` … e sono bloccato qui non riuscendo a sbloccare la situazione in alcun modo
<Carlin0> apt -f install
<kOoLiNuS> ciao @Carlin0
<kOoLiNuS> paste.io per copiarti i msg di errore ?
<Carlin0> il paste che vuoi , è uguale
<kOoLiNuS> https://pastebin.com/vxbjArxw
<kOoLiNuS> texlive penso potrei rimuoverlo completamente … penso
<Carlin0> se non lo usi ...
<kOoLiNuS> Da errore cmq
<kOoLiNuS> sia singolo che con tutti i subpackage
<kOoLiNuS> https://pastebin.com/wYSe8uwP
<Carlin0> prova a cancellare /usr/share/doc/texlive-doc/latex/mweights/README  e poi riprova con apt -f isntall
<kOoLiNuS> provo … ti aggiorno (e grazie)
<kOoLiNuS> nada
<Carlin0> ma è cambiato errore immagino
<Carlin0> kOoLiNuS, prova a dare questo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/texlive-fonts-extra-doc_2017.20180305-2_all.deb
<Carlin0> e poi il solito apt -f install
<Carlin0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-extra/+bug/1788162
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1788162 in texlive-extra "package texlive-fonts-extra-doc 2015.20160320-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/texlive-doc/latex/mweights/README', which is also in package texlive-latex-extra-doc 2015.20160320-1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Carlin0> è un bug conosciuto a quanto pare ...
<Carlin0> scappo ...
<kOoLiNuS> @Carlin0 rislto! ti devo una birra!
<pcge> Buongiorno, non sono un esperto di server ubuntu, ma ho configurato un server virtuale su vmware, con ubunut server 18.04
<pcge> ho impostato ip, gateway e dns a mano, ma se riavvio il server, perde le informazioni di rete inserite e riparte utilizzando il dhcp
<pcge> devo salavare la configurazione di rete in qualche file?
<Carlin0> !no-supporto | pcge
<ubot-it> pcge: in questo canale diamo supporto esclusivamente a installazioni reali (no virtuali) di ubuntu e  delle sue derivate ufficiali e al software proveniente dai repository ufficiali
<zap_> ciao a tutti
<zap_> ho un piccolo problema con una scheda sd che se la inserisco il s.o. non la vede non la monta proprio
<zap_> uso ubuntu 18-04
<Mr_Pan> buonasera
<zap_> ciao inserisco una scheda sd nel mio ubuntu 18-04 e non la monta per nulla.se faccio la stessa operazione con mint la monta e vede il contenuto perche?
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-05
<kaffettino> buongiorno a tutti ho installato ubuntu 18.10 pero non riesco ad effetture l'istallazione di synaptic perchè il terminale mi dice che Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kaffettino>  https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYl5D6LPLiE cerco cosigli grazie
<liviofunk> ciao ragazzi non riesco ad entrare nel os linux lubuntu in login chiede sempre la password mà non ti permette di logarti...come posso fare mi dareste un aito grazie
<Wu-ming> ho problemi con amule
<Wu-ming> infostrada mi ha cambiato il modem router
<Wu-ming> per passare alla fibra, da allora ricevo id basso
<Wu-ming> entrato nelle config del router  e disabilitato il firewall ma non è cambiato nulla
<Mr_Pan> Wu-ming> qui si da supporto per installazioni ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> per tutto il resto passa in chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Wu-ming> ok..... scusate
<bertos> Per favore qualcuno mi può aiutare, ho installato Linux Mint 19 con un dvd ma finito l'installazione non trovo il lettore. Grazie
<bertos> Scusate la mia ignoranza, sono da poco convertito a Linux, devo installare uno specifico programma? Grazie
<Guest32792> una domanda sulle reti (scusate l'off topic). Ho un router con indirizzo 192.168.0.x. Ad esso è collegato via cavo ethernet un access point. Che indirizzo deve avere l'access point? Forse 192.168.0.x oppure 192.168.1.x?
<bubu> scaricamento delle informazioni della repositary non riuscito
<bubu> scaricamento delle informazioni della repositary non riuscito
<luca1975> Salve ho un problemino per l'istallazione
<luca1975> in pratica dal boot non riesco a selezionare la chiavetta usb e il dvd non funziona più hardware rotto
<luca1975> ce nessuno
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-06
<Cianotigre> Ciao a tutti
<Cianotigre> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu server 18.4.1
<Cianotigre> Avevo installato e configurato il server samba e funzionava
<Cianotigre> Ho provato ad installare il pacchetto LAMP e durante l’installazione vedevo dei messaggi di errore su mysql e altro (scusate le generalizzazione).
<Cianotigre> Dopodiché ha smesso di funzionare quel poco che avevo configurato: ssh, ftp, samba
<Cianotigre> I servizi risultavano “masked”
<Cianotigre> Non riuscendo a capire cosa era successo ho deciso di formattare e reinstallate tutto.
<Cianotigre> Da allora quando installo il pacchetto samba vedo dei messaggi di errore. Il servizio samba risulta inesistente, invece ho trovato un servizio con un nuovo nome @samba-sd-dc” che orima non avevo, che risulta sempre “masked”
<mhuuuu> salve a tutti, come faccio ad aprire una cartella in modalità di root?
<unnickname> ciao a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<unnickname> raga sto cercando un coso
<unnickname> mi spiego
<unnickname> mi servirebbe un analizzatore spettro tipo display audio
<unnickname> per linux ovviamente
<unnickname> aggratis
<gigirock> unnickname: analizzatore di spettro per audio ?
<unnickname> quelli che ti fanno vedere il segnale audio in orizziontale poi si alzano e s'abbassano gli alti i medi e i bassi
<unnickname> si
<unnickname> quel monitor grafico
<unnickname> tipo audacity (esempion banale)
<unnickname> in alto a dx ti fa vedere il segnale audio
<gigirock> !info speck
<ubot-it> Package speck does not exist in bionic
<gigirock> !info spek
<ubot-it> spek (source: spek): acoustic spectrum analyser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-4build1 (bionic), package size 91 kB, installed size 365 kB
<unnickname> quando e se lo stai sentendo
<unnickname> dove l'hai trovato
<unnickname> io sto usando un bodhi linux e un xubuntu
<gigirock> google sa tutto
<gigirock> sudo apt instll spek unnickname
<unnickname> quindi faccio solo un su
<unnickname> ecco
<unnickname> :-)
<gigirock> sudo apt install spek unnickname
<unnicknamelavend> come mai mi avete espulso
<unnicknamelavend> cosho fatto
<unnicknamelavend> ??
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-30
<ninoo> salve, sto mostrando ad un asmico nuovo di ubuntu come si possa ricevere supporto tecnico
<Mr_Pan> ninoo> e quinndi hai bisogno   ?
<Peppeddu> Salve
<Peppeddu> Ho bisogno di aiuto
<Peppeddu> All'accensione del mio pc con sopra ElementaryOS lo schermo resta nero e l'OS non parte
<Carlin0> !chat | Peppeddu
<ubot-it> Peppeddu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kira90> salve
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-31
<chiaretta> buongiorno, chi può aiutarmi nell'istallazione di ubuntu su mac??
<chiaretta> ho scaricato il file iso su una scheda esterna, ma da li non so come proseguire
<chiaretta> help!
<enzotib> chiaretta: hai già una partizizone a disposizizone?
<Carlin0> !mac | chiaretta
<ubot-it> chiaretta: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<cecchini> buona sera
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-01
<Daniele1970> Buon Pomeriggio. Volevo una informazione
<Daniele1970> Quando seleziono il disco dove ho installato ubuntu 19.10
<Daniele1970> mi appare questo messaggio
<Daniele1970> symbol "grub_file_filters" not found
<Daniele1970> e entra in grub rescue mode
<Daniele1970> Potreste aiutarmi?
<robym4378> salve vorrei una info ho un portatile con una scheda wi-fi broadcom BCM943228HM4L si installa in automatico oppure devo fare qualcosa io
<vitodoc> Non dovrebbero esserci problemi, in caso contrario segui il wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<robym4378> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-02
<xSpirit> buonasera..
<xSpirit> avrei qualche problema con l'uso di ubuntu
<xSpirit> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<xSpirit> Vorrei fare in modo che la mia live sulla pennina di ubuntu sia persistente, perchè vorrei continuare a usare in prova ubuntu prima di cancellare windows, come posso fare? ogni volta che riavvio il pc tutto va perduto
<Carlin0> xSpirit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xSpirit> dice che devo installare usb-creator
<xSpirit> come lo installo?
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-03
<alemao66> scusate il disturbo ma da un po non riesco ad aggiornare il mio ubuntu 1804
<alemao66> facendo sudo apt update mi da che l'obiettivo Packages è configurato molteplici volte
<alemao66> vi è mai capitato?
<alemao66> e quando do sudo apt upgrade non aggiorna nulla
<alemao66> ho provato anche sudo apt dist-upgrade
<alemao66> ma stesso risultato
<alemao66> é come se la tabella degli aggiornamenti non funzionasse
<vitodoc> ciao alemao66, apri il terminale e scrivi cat /etc/apt/sources.list, copia e incolla il listato su https://paste.ubuntu.com/, premi paste e incolla qui il link
<alemao66> ho fatto anche un sudo gedit sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alemao66> ho tentato anche sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e sembra tutto ok
<vitodoc> fai come ti ho detto e lo stesso fai per ls /etc/apt/
<Carlin0> !vedisources
<ubot-it> apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Carlin0> fa tutto in un colpo solo :)
<vitodoc> ottimo, grazie Carlin0
<vitodoc> ma serve anche quello contenuto in /etc/apt/
<alemao66> https://termbin.com/5mzd
<vitodoc> Il solito mix di code name....
<alemao66> ho inviato tutto lo avete rx?
<Carlin0> alemao66, metti in pastebin l'output di sudo apt update
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> giusto per capire qual'è il repo doppio
<vitodoc> hai raring, xenial, pangolin.... un minestrone
<Carlin0> eh infatti
<alemao66> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HH2Z2P5P96
<alemao66> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hYvmGM4dc9
<Carlin0> alemao66, di sudo apt update
<alemao66> scusate è la prima volta che uso la chat e non conosco le usanze perdonatemi
<vitodoc> figurati ;)
<Carlin0> tranquillo ....
<Carlin0> queste cose le avevamo già viste
<Carlin0> ora servirebbe vedere l'errore di sudo apt update
<alemao66> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CXmtsmS87V/
<alemao66> eccolo
<Carlin0> fai una bella cosa alemao66 rifacciamo il file ex novo
<alemao66> ovvero?
<Carlin0> alemao66, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> si apre il file , cancella tutto il contenuto
<vitodoc> andrebbero modificati anche i ppa esterni...
<vitodoc> o  eliminati
<Carlin0> e quando il file è tutto bianco incolli dentro quello che è scritto in questo link
<Carlin0> https://pastebin.com/raw/9fVgfajR
<Carlin0> eh ma iniziamo coi repo ufficiali :)
<vitodoc> sì sì , sto solo avvisando magari ci sfugge dopo ;)
<alemao66> fatto
<Carlin0> alemao66, incolli quello salvi e chiudi e poi riprova sudo apt update
<Carlin0> e dicci se da errori
<alemao66> non da errori e dice che tutti i pacchetti sono aggiornati
<alemao66> provo a fare un upgrade?
<vitodoc> prova
<Carlin0> prova ma se sono aggiornati non credo faccia nulla
<alemao66> infatti non ha fatto nulla
<alemao66> però errori non ne da più
<Carlin0> eh i ppa è un bel casino , la maggior parte credo che cmq siano già disabilitati
<alemao66> eh si ho testato negli anni un po di distro
<alemao66> per curiosità piu che altro
<Carlin0> stai avanzando di versione dalla 12.04
<alemao66> si
<alemao66> poi in macchina virtuale o reale ne ho una decina
<alemao66> fra xubuntu e ubuntu
<alemao66> con varie mansioni
<Carlin0> vabè ora sei a posto
<alemao66> perfetto vi ringrazio sentitamente
<vitodoc> di nulla
<alemao66> ciao
<vitodoc> ciao
<Coky87> Buongiorno, ho un problema con il mio scanner. Utilizzo una stanpante Epson XP-445, e per lo scanner ImageScan il problema è che lo scanner aquisisce ma non salva i file. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Coky87> come sarebbe che non li salva ...  ?
<fabio_cc> Coky87, sane supporta il tuo scanner (http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#XP-400%20SeriesUSB0x04b8/0x0898Complete), se usi xsane non dovresti avere problemi
<Coky87> @Mr_Pan quando faccio solo l'anteprima, reagisce e riesco a visualizzare l'anteprima. Poi se faccio aquisisci, scannerizza, appare momentaneamente il file sulla scrivania e a fine aquisizione sparisce e non viene salvato da alcuna parte
<Coky87> fabio_cc ora ci provo, anche se mi farebbe piacere capire perché ImageScan non reagisce correttamente!
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-04
<camillo> ragazzi mi potreste aiutare a creare una connessione wireless su un vecchio computer su cui è stato installato da poco ubuntu 9.10???
<camillo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/twH6J9d4F2/
<Carlin0> camillo, ubutnu 9.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> ubuntu*
<camillo> lo so... mannaja
<Mono> Salve Ho un problema con Ubuntu.. Qualcuno che mi aiuti?
<tiramisu> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04 qualcuno che mi possa aiutare?  please
<gigirock> !dettagli | tiramisu
<ubot-it> tiramisu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gigirock> !domanda | tiramisu
<ubot-it> tiramisu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<tiramisu> ok e un sony vaio 4 di ram portatile i7, la  scheda vide non ne ho idea , ubuntu e il 18.04.3.     Non sono pratico quindi mi spieghero molto semplice... perche non ho arole tecniche.
<simi> buona srr
<simi> avrei un problema posso fare una domanda?
<tiramisu> mi spiego: Ho che il pc quando si mette in stand by perche fermo per5 minuti, quando lo vado a rimetttere in funzione si disconnette il WIFI e quando provo a spegnerlo o a farlo riavviare i comand non funzionano piu.   ( I comandi che uso sono cliccando la freccia che da verso il basso, in alto a destra che ce nello schermo), questi non funzionano
<tiramisu> piu. Quindi lunico modo per spegnerlo e tenere premuto il pulsante di accensione fisico che ce in alto destra nella tastiera. Vado a cercare il motivo del perche non ce il wifi, mi dice che no trova il dispositivo wifi.
<simi> ho installato ubuntu insieme a win enella schermata iniziale al primo avvio non mi permette mai la selezione tra ubuntu e win mi tocca sempre spegnere dal pulsante di accensione e riaccendere per poter poi selezionare
